# **The Leopard Gecko Thread**



## AilsaM

While spending quite a bit of time reading in this section I have noticed there are a few specific animal threads but nothing for Leopard Geckos & other types of Gecko so I wanted to start an area where keepers of Leopards and other types of Gecko can dicuss keepig, share experiances and share Photos. I myself don't yet keep Leo's but it really would be a great thing to have & a really great thread if everyone posted all their helpful hints/tips/advice etc on them. These creatures are facinating. So post away and when I get mine I will be posting pics too!!


----------



## trogdorable

this is trogdor, he's at least 5 years old , as i nabbed him as an adult 4 years ago from an idiot who kept him in a little faunarium and only threw food in when he remembered and never bothered giving him water. he's my 4th leo.
i have found they seem to enjoy exercise and climbing a fair bit so try to add interesting things to his rub for him to explore.


----------



## Artisan

WAHAY! Another excuse to show off my beautiful little girl  reposts sorry peeps :lol2:

SILVER when i first got her home last week


----------



## tremerz97

my boy spike will get more pics later


----------



## joshhammond

IM DOWN FOR THIS THREAD 

my geckos:

Dill (female gecko who keeps popping out eggs!)









Clive (Dill's tank mate)









Big Boy (was called Gex but he just gets called big boy now)









my newest leo; Nugget. she has suspected MBD but aside from havign a problem catching her food (i hand feed her) she is great. shes called nugget because according to my sister she has the same colour and skin pattern as a plucked chicken


----------



## AilsaM

joshhammond said:


> IM DOWN FOR THIS THREAD
> 
> my geckos:
> 
> Dill (female gecko who keeps popping out eggs!)
> image
> 
> Clive (Dill's tank mate)
> image
> 
> Big Boy (was called Gex but he just gets called big boy now)
> image
> 
> my newest leo; Nugget. she has suspected MBD but aside from havign a problem catching her food (i hand feed her) she is great. shes called nugget because according to my sister she has the same colour and skin pattern as a plucked chicken
> image


OMG wow I just love Dill's eyes, they're awesome & Nugget is just so cute and she's got a really cheeky face in that pic :flrt:


----------



## joshhammond

AilsaM said:


> OMG wow I just love Dill's eyes, they're awesome & Nugget is just so cute and she's got a really cheeky face in that pic :flrt:


hehe thanks

nugget's jaw protrudes further than her nose so it gives her a bit of a dopey look sometimes, but if you look at her from the front she just has a big grin. its great


----------



## AilsaM

joshhammond said:


> hehe thanks
> 
> nugget's jaw protrudes further than her nose so it gives her a bit of a dopey look sometimes, but if you look at her from the front she just has a big grin. its great


Yeah she does look like she has a big grin 

What causes MBD in leo's?


----------



## tremerz97

some times it just happens sometimes not enough calcium. my female has it.


----------



## joshhammond

^^^^ what tremerz97 said


----------



## UpLink

M first gecko and my first reptile, lucky the Leo


----------



## trogdorable

remember though, you can give a leo as much calcium as you like, its pointless with vitamin D3 it needs to absorb it!! so to new keepers, remember to use a multivitamin supplement and not just calcium powder. UV is beneficial for them too!


also im shocked there wasnt a leo thread already! theyre just to fabulous to be left out!


----------



## AilsaM

trogdorable said:


> remember though, you can give a leo as much calcium as you like, its pointless with vitamin D3 it needs to absorb it!! so to new keepers, remember to use a multivitamin supplement and not just calcium powder. UV is beneficial for them too!
> 
> 
> also im shocked there wasnt a leo thread already! theyre just to fabulous to be left out!


Yeah I know all the suppliments I'll need for my leo :2thumb:

And your right they're definately fabulous and shouldn't be left out!


----------



## joshhammond

trogdorable said:


> remember though, you can give a leo as much calcium as you like, its pointless with vitamin D3 it needs to absorb it!! so to new keepers, remember to use a multivitamin supplement and not just calcium powder. UV is beneficial for them too!
> 
> 
> also im shocked there wasnt a leo thread already! theyre just to fabulous to be left out!





AilsaM said:


> Yeah I know all the suppliments I'll need for my leo :2thumb:
> 
> And your right they're definately fabulous and shouldn't be left out!


agreed 

got all of mine on vits, calcium powder and as much sunlight as they can get at the moment (got no UV light unfortunately) 

(also very excited. got another one coming soon  )


----------



## LovLight

Yeeay a leo thread....my favourite topic of conversation 
I love my leos and have rather a lot so won't take over the thread by posting all their pics . I find them a beautiful, charming and rewarding species to keep and I'm currently very much looking forward to the sound of my first crop of bubby gecks 


Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## harry136

so if we were to use uv with leos what type of bulb would be needed?


----------



## LovLight

harry136 said:


> so if we were to use uv with leos what type of bulb would be needed?


Generally around a 2% UV bulb is recommended for leos. I don't use uv with my guys as all bar a few are albinos and it can be damaging to their eyes. I instead use repashy calcium plus which meets all their calcium and vitamin requirements and allow plenty of natural sunlight into the rep room. 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LeoBoris

LovLight said:


> Generally around a 2% UV bulb is recommended for leos. I don't use uv with my guys as all bar a few are albinos and it can be damaging to their eyes. I instead use repashy calcium plus which meets all their calcium and vitamin requirements and allow plenty of natural sunlight into the rep room.
> 
> Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


To be fair I'd probably recommend a 5% compact bulb instead as a 2% bulb won't do much if on a vivarium roof the spread to get to the floor is high so on floor level you'll probably get like 1-1.5%.


----------



## AilsaM

LovLight said:


> Yeeay a leo thread....my favourite topic of conversation
> I love my leos and have rather a lot so won't take over the thread by posting all their pics . I find them a beautiful, charming and rewarding species to keep and I'm currently very much looking forward to the sound of my first crop of bubby gecks
> 
> 
> Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


Go on post a few pics, that's why I started the thread so people could show off their leo's and share how they care for them 



LovLight said:


> Generally around a 2% UV bulb is recommended for leos. I don't use uv with my guys as all bar a few are albinos and it can be damaging to their eyes. I instead use repashy calcium plus which meets all their calcium and vitamin requirements and allow plenty of natural sunlight into the rep room.
> 
> Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


 
I plan on using repashy calcium plus with mine and he/she will get plenty of natural sunlight as well.


----------



## LovLight

AilsaM said:


> Go on post a few pics, that's why I started the thread so people could show off their leo's and share how they care for them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan on using repashy calcium plus with mine and he/she will get plenty of natural sunlight as well.


Oh go on then lol 
This is Star, a very gorgeous mack snow murphys patternless 100% het talbino girl from BigRedOne who is my first breeding girly of the year. Shes a bit of a nutcase but we love her none the less.

















Shes being paired with Zephyr my ss blazing blizzard to prove out her possible blizzard het. Its win win for me as I happen to completely adore ss talbinos 









Zephyr.

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joshhammond

wow. both of those are gorgeous


----------



## LovLight

Another girly I'm hoping to pair up this year is Barbie, shes a very bright aptor 100% het eclipse that classycollections very kindly sold to me.

























Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AilsaM

Aww Lovlight they are just gorgeous :flrt:


----------



## LovLight

joshhammond said:


> wow. both of those are gorgeous


Thank you 
I think they make quite a handsome couple. Both are big ole gecks, Star just under 90g and Zephs fast approaching that at 85g so hopefully some nice chunky bubs to be had. 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LauraBrooks17

Little Nala.










Zilla.










Rio.










Yoshi.


----------



## LovLight

AilsaM said:


> Aww Lovlight they are just gorgeous :flrt:


 Thank you 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AilsaM

LauraBrooks17 said:


> Little Nala.
> 
> image
> 
> Zilla.
> 
> image
> 
> Rio.
> 
> image
> 
> Yoshi.
> 
> image


Aww I love Nala, is she a hypo? Hypo and super hypo are at the top of the list of morphs I like the most and Yoshi is just so cute, lovely leo's


----------



## LauraBrooks17

AilsaM said:


> Aww I love Nala, is she a hypo? Hypo and super hypo are at the top of the list of morphs I like the most and Yoshi is just so cute, lovely leo's


Aw Thank you , & Nala Is a hypo so is rio , I can always get you a full photo of there body to show you how different both of them are ?


----------



## AilsaM

LauraBrooks17 said:


> Aw Thank you , & Nala Is a hypo so is rio , I can always get you a full photo of there body to show you how different both of them are ?


That would be great, I love this morph because of the lovely yellow colour and not too many spots on head and tail


----------



## LauraBrooks17

AilsaM said:


> That would be great, I love this morph because of the lovely yellow colour and not too many spots on head and tail



Here you go , My 2 Hypo's :2thumb:


----------



## AilsaM

LauraBrooks17 said:


> Here you go , My 2 Hypo's :2thumb:
> 
> image


They're gorgeous :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## LauraBrooks17

AilsaM said:


> They're gorgeous :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


Aw thank you


----------



## AilsaM

LauraBrooks17 said:


> Aw thank you


Your welcome, I really like the yellow in hypos and super hypos look even better as the spots are a little faded looking and not so many, there's a few morphs I really quite like but at the moment hypos are top of the list.


----------



## LauraBrooks17

AilsaM said:


> Your welcome, I really like the yellow in hypos and super hypos look even better as the spots are a little faded looking and not so many, there's a few morphs I really quite like but at the moment hypos are top of the list.


, Yeah i quite like them myself, there different from other Leos


----------



## joshhammond

im getting this girl next weekend (hopefully)


----------



## Elmlee

The hypos are gorgeous. I loveeeee the top picture :3 xx


----------



## tremerz97

my male isnt in the mood today! he bit me the little :censor: lol. glad its only a leo :lol2: didnt even leave a mark!


----------



## joshhammond

another stupid question 

if a male and female leo are in the same tank together for a long time, can the urge to mate between them diminish? ive had a pair of mine in the same viv ever since i got them yet ive only seen them mating once, maybe twice. im still yet to discover a fertile egg clutch produced by the female. its almost like (for lack of a better phrase) the male has been friendzoned! 

anyone have any opinions of this?


----------



## AilsaM

Keep the thread going all you Leo keepers!! :2thumb:


----------



## harry136

Lexi eating


----------



## LovLight

joshhammond said:


> another stupid question
> 
> if a male and female leo are in the same tank together for a long time, can the urge to mate between them diminish? ive had a pair of mine in the same viv ever since i got them yet ive only seen them mating once, maybe twice. im still yet to discover a fertile egg clutch produced by the female. its almost like (for lack of a better phrase) the male has been friendzoned!
> 
> anyone have any opinions of this?


How old are the pair in question? 
A female leo will be most receptive when she is ovulating. If conditions are correct she will prepare herself as 'breeding season' approaches, feeding well and maybe taking extra calcium supplement. As she begins to cycle you may notice her eating less and possibly see her digging/nesting if a lay box has been provided or in the moist hide. Once your sure she is ovulating(there will be a small pinkish dot in the tummy area-this is the egg being released for fertilization)this will be the time to introduce the male, as this is when she will be most receptive to his advances.
By keeping the male with the female continually it could be causing her stress, especially if she is the only female with him? 
Infertile eggs may well be an indicator of this. Try separating them for a time, then reintroduce on neutral ground when you know she is ovulating. 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LovLight

Pinched this pic off another forum as I didnt have one of my own to show 
This is a very clear pic of a female ovulating.








Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Artisan

Wow - a lots happened on this thread since i last looked! Some gorgeous leos on here  

Will post some of my new hypo girl up on thursday when i get her :2thumb:


----------



## LovLight

Alma








Didnt really want her piccy taken this morning, but she looked cute. 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LovLight

Juno one of my beautiful moongecko raptor girlies having a scratch 









Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joshhammond

LovLight said:


> How old are the pair in question?
> A female leo will be most receptive when she is ovulating. If conditions are correct she will prepare herself as 'breeding season' approaches, feeding well and maybe taking extra calcium supplement. As she begins to cycle you may notice her eating less and possibly see her digging/nesting if a lay box has been provided or in the moist hide. Once your sure she is ovulating(there will be a small pinkish dot in the tummy area-this is the egg being released for fertilization)this will be the time to introduce the male, as this is when she will be most receptive to his advances.
> By keeping the male with the female continually it could be causing her stress, especially if she is the only female with him?
> Infertile eggs may well be an indicator of this. Try separating them for a time, then reintroduce on neutral ground when you know she is ovulating.
> 
> Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


nice one. cheers lovlight. i will be introducing another female into the viv (so the male isnt constantly pestering just one of the girls) 

ive got everything set up for eggs being produced- moist hides, plenty of calcium supplement, dusted food etc. heck, ive ever made an incubator as well.

lets hope that in the future i do get a few fertile eggs (my sister has already claimed one of the hatchlings if i do get some babies)

thanks again lovlight


----------



## UpLink

What sort of humidity should I be aiming for guys my room humidity is around 20-30% usually around 20 is this too low? The reading is taken from an exo terra hydro meter and he does have access to a moist hide if needed


----------



## LovLight

UpLink said:


> What sort of humidity should I be aiming for guys my room humidity is around 20-30% usually around 20 is this too low? The reading is taken from an exo terra hydro meter and he does have access to a moist hide if needed


The natural ambient humidity of our climate is fine for leos. They are not built for prolonged exposure to high humidity levels and can develop respiritory problems from it, so those readings are fine. 
Access to a moist box to assist in shedding is all thats needed and you've got that base covered. :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LovLight

joshhammond said:


> nice one. cheers lovlight. i will be introducing another female into the viv (so the male isnt constantly pestering just one of the girls)
> 
> ive got everything set up for eggs being produced- moist hides, plenty of calcium supplement, dusted food etc. heck, ive ever made an incubator as well.
> 
> lets hope that in the future i do get a few fertile eggs (my sister has already claimed one of the hatchlings if i do get some babies)
> 
> thanks again lovlight


No worries 
As you said they have been together since youve had them, I would again suggest a period of separation. A new enviroment is often stressful enough and the added competition from another enclosure mate be it male or female will only heighten that stress and may well explain your lack of success so far?
The same with the new female as well really. Is this an existing female you've had with you for a time, or a new girl being brought in?
A quarrentine period is always advisable before introducing any new animal to your exisiting collection to rule out any possible illness. It also allows a settling in period for the new animal to acclimatise to the new sights, sounds and smells of their new surroundings. 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## UpLink

Cheers thanks for that


----------



## Denbyc12

Nice thread so far . I have my own question :whistling2: What made you want to get into Leopard Geckos and how long before you got bitten by the "bug"
For those of you who don't know what the bug is it's where you keep ending up buying more


----------



## joshhammond

LovLight said:


> No worries
> As you said they have been together since youve had them, I would again suggest a period of separation. A new enviroment is often stressful enough and the added competition from another enclosure mate be it male or female will only heighten that stress and may well explain your lack of success so far?
> The same with the new female as well really. Is this an existing female you've had with you for a time, or a new girl being brought in?
> A quarrentine period is always advisable before introducing any new animal to your exisiting collection to rule out any possible illness. It also allows a settling in period for the new animal to acclimatise to the new sights, sounds and smells of their new surroundings.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


sounds like a separation period may do them some good.  will look into that.

the new female im getting will be in quarantine for a month minimum before she gets introduced to the pair of geckos that she would be sharing a viv with. 
originally nugget (the blizzard with mild mbd) was going to eventually go in with the pair, but since shes a bit fragile i am going to house her on her own and will be moving her from a quarantine viv to a proper viv on friday (hopefully) 
the new female is being brought in because 1. i want to build a breeding trio and produce a few babies (one of which my sister has already claimed!) 2. if i have 2 females in with the male then his attention isnt entirely devoted to just one female, which as you have mentioned before can lead to stress. and 3. i am well and truely hooked on leopard geckos and want to get another 

i will keep updating how things are going on here. 



Denbyc12 said:


> Nice thread so far . I have my own question :whistling2: What made you want to get into Leopard Geckos and how long before you got bitten by the "bug"
> For those of you who don't know what the bug is it's where you keep ending up buying more


as for what got me hooked on leopard geckos; my first reptile was a corn snake and i wanted to add to my reptile collection and get something thats a little more active. i ended up getting a leopard gecko set up from my local reptile shop (where i get all my critters from)
i originally was going to get a pair but he only had one in stock at the time. i went back the following week to get a second and ended up feeling really bad since after i had bought the new gecko there was only one left in the shop and felt guilty for leaving it on his own, so i got that one too. 

ever since ive had them they've always been a constant source of entertainment, amusement and (as someone who is suffering from depression and anxiety) something to focus on when i have rough days.

you could say my reptiles are almost like an anti-depressant that keep my mind busy and stop me from thinking too much.

now ive become a bit loopy and dont think i will get any more reptiles, aside from geckos from now on. i think they are brilliant little critters and are very interest to observe too. 

(plus they're always a good talking point with friends and family)


----------



## AilsaM

Denbyc12 said:


> Nice thread so far . I have my own question :whistling2: What made you want to get into Leopard Geckos and how long before you got bitten by the "bug"
> For those of you who don't know what the bug is it's where you keep ending up buying more


Well if getting into Leo's turns out the same as when I got my snakes I'll have to be careful :blush:


----------



## Artisan

Denbyc12 said:


> Nice thread so far . I have my own question :whistling2: What made you want to get into Leopard Geckos and how long before you got bitten by the "bug"
> For those of you who don't know what the bug is it's where you keep ending up buying more


I've remembered wanting one since i was a teenager....but it was just one of those things that just got pushed to one side and it never happened :gasp:

Well im really happy it finally has......and i was aware of the "bug" so suppose i was just putting it off for that reason ...leos are like pringles, once you pop - you cant stop! :2thumb:


----------



## joshhammond

ive got my plan all sorted out for when i get my new gecko, now ive just got to wait until friday for the money to go into the bank... then im going on a leopard gecko viv spending spree!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

im also contemplating having a go at making some home made hides and decorations. im getting far too excited about this. 

amazing how having something to focus on can improve your state of mind


----------



## Artisan

joshhammond said:


> ive got my plan all sorted out for when i get my new gecko, now ive just got to wait until friday for the money to go into the bank... then im going on a leopard gecko viv spending spree!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> im also contemplating having a go at making some home made hides and decorations. im getting far too excited about this.
> 
> amazing how having something to focus on can improve your state of mind


Awesome :no1:

I have a few of my boas going up to bigger vivs soon so will have two 3 foot vivs and a 2.5 foot viv spare YAY! :2thumb:


----------



## joshhammond

Artisan said:


> Awesome :no1:
> 
> I have a few of my boas going up to bigger vivs soon so will have two 3 foot vivs and a 2.5 foot viv spare YAY! :2thumb:


more geckos for you then :2thumb:

i want it to be friday! gonna get a couple of quarantine tanks (i use the exo terra faunarium thingys) a long heat mat to go under one end of them and im gonna get some other little bits and pieces for my vivs etc.

also may swap over from calci-sand to lino tomorow. found out we got a load of lino in the shed which i can use so the option is there


----------



## Artisan

joshhammond said:


> more geckos for you then :2thumb:
> 
> i want it to be friday! gonna get a couple of quarantine tanks (i use the exo terra faunarium thingys) a long heat mat to go under one end of them and im gonna get some other little bits and pieces for my vivs etc.
> 
> also may swap over from calci-sand to lino tomorow. found out we got a load of lino in the shed which i can use so the option is there


I have a female hypo coming on thursday 

I'm using a 33ltr rub as a quarentine home for her.

I must cut my lino out this week too....am using chip shop paper at the moment and have tons of it :lol2: but have a big piece of lino to cut up to sizes needed : victory:


----------



## LovLight

Artisan said:


> I have a female hypo coming on thursday
> 
> I'm using a 33ltr rub as a quarentine home for her.
> 
> I must cut my lino out this week too....am using chip shop paper at the moment and have tons of it :lol2: but have a big piece of lino to cut up to sizes needed : victory:


Quick money saving tip for quarrentine tubs. You can get free samples of the contour kitchen and bathroom wallpaper at B&Q








^^^ this stuff ^^^
Really easy to cut to size and great for quarrentine tubs and a little more durable than kitchen roll. Also means you can save your lino for the vivs. 
Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Artisan

LovLight said:


> Quick money saving tip for quarrentine tubs. You can get free samples of the contour kitchen and bathroom wallpaper at B&Q
> image
> ^^^ this stuff ^^^
> Really easy to cut to size and great for quarrentine tubs and a little more durable than kitchen roll. Also means you can save your lino for the vivs.
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


Thats a great idea - will pick a roll up from there next time i pass or even have a look in wilkinsons as they must have something similar 
will use the chippy paper until i get it :2thumb:


----------



## joshhammond

every time you mention your chip shop paper it makes me want a take away! damn you! *shakes fist*

im hopefully getting a mack snow at the weekend. YAAAAAY! (hence the quick reptile stuff shopping trip into town on the friday to make sure ive got spare bits and pieces for her and for my other guys and girls)


----------



## Artisan

joshhammond said:


> every time you mention your chip shop paper it makes me want a take away! damn you! *shakes fist*
> 
> im hopefully getting a mack snow at the weekend. YAAAAAY! (hence the quick reptile stuff shopping trip into town on the friday to make sure ive got spare bits and pieces for her and for my other guys and girls)


:lol2: everytime i look at the 300 sheets of the stuff.....it makes me feel like i've already had a takeaway! i feel sick thinking of chippy chips!

Ooh dont forget to get some pics up when you get her please  I want a mack snow at some point :2thumb:


----------



## AilsaM

I go away, come back and you two are talking about bloody chippy chips & now you've made me feel very hungry *shakes fist at both of you* :devil:

Been good reading and some stunning leo pics being posted, keep it up!


----------



## joshhammond

will do. hopefully a few months down the line she may even produce some fertile eggs. no rush though.


now of course, i just have to think of a name!


----------



## LovLight

Well all this talk of new leos has got me all the more excited for my expected delivery this upcoming week! Had a bit of a mare during the recent snowfall when the courier carrying my precious cargo was forced to turn back. Thankfully though they are rebooked for next weeks run so all things being well and curtesy of the very lovely Loonymoony this tremendous trio will be taking up residence with me shortly.
Sindar








A very beautiful ss blizzard eclipse het talbino 
Aten








Sindar's mate and a super speckly talbino eclipse het murphy's patternless and blizzard 
Arris








A totally tangy raptor boy who has some lovely ladies lined up for him in a few months when hes packed on a bit of extra grammage 

I'm super excited about finally meeting these guys face to face so expect lots of piccys when they've settled in as these sexy gecks deserve to be shown off 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AilsaM

LovLight said:


> Well all this talk of new leos has got me all the more excited for my expected delivery this upcoming week! Had a bit of a mare during the recent snowfall when the courier carrying my precious cargo was forced to turn back. Thankfully though they are rebooked for next weeks run so all things being well and curtesy of the very lovely Loonymoony this tremendous trio will be taking up residence with me shortly.
> Sindar
> image
> A very beautiful ss blizzard eclipse het talbino
> Aten
> image
> Sindar's mate and a super speckly talbino eclipse het murphy's patternless and blizzard
> Arris
> image
> A totally tangy raptor boy who has some lovely ladies lined up for him in a few months when hes packed on a bit of extra grammage
> 
> I'm super excited about finally meeting these guys face to face so expect lots of piccys when they've settled in as these sexy gecks deserve to be shown off
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


Share as much piccys as you like :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## LovLight

AilsaM said:


> Share as much piccys as you like :flrt::flrt::flrt:


Hehe I most certainly will 
I feel very privileged as a first year breeder to have been charged with such a special pair as Sindar and Aten, and no doubt some seriously stunning hatchies are in the offing.....I certainly wont be turning down a mack diablo holdback if the gecko gods are smiling on me! 
Little Arris is an equally exciting prospect. I already have two beautiful raptor lasses from the same crop this year (albeit naughty lasses as they were meant to be lads lol)








so I'm already well familiar with their super genes and quality. Hoping young Arris will take a fancy to Barbie my chunky lil aptor lady I posted an earlier pic of, some seriously bright colours going on between those two so hatchies should be almost dayglo! 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joshhammond

stunning critters you've got there


----------



## joshhammond

only had her a week and she's already looking so much better! trying to catch crickets and worms on her own (unfortunately she cant) and is happily taking crickets, and calci worms. also seen her taking calci-dust out of her bowl and she is quite happy to run around and have fun. she likes to climb up people and sit on their shoulders too!


----------



## LovLight

joshhammond said:


> only had her a week and she's already looking so much better! trying to catch crickets and worms on her own (unfortunately she cant) and is happily taking crickets, and calci worms. also seen her taking calci-dust out of her bowl and she is quite happy to run around and have fun. she likes to climb up people and sit on their shoulders too!
> 
> image


Hehe that pictures class :thumbup:
Proper lil cutey. 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Artisan

joshhammond said:


> only had her a week and she's already looking so much better! trying to catch crickets and worms on her own (unfortunately she cant) and is happily taking crickets, and calci worms. also seen her taking calci-dust out of her bowl and she is quite happy to run around and have fun. she likes to climb up people and sit on their shoulders too!
> 
> image


:lol2:....bless her, she looks like she's giggling : victory:


----------



## joshhammond

hehe yep. shes a great little critter


----------



## GECKO MICK

*Leo Henry.*

A quick pic Ive just taken of Henry.:2thumb:


----------



## AilsaM

joshhammond said:


> only had her a week and she's already looking so much better! trying to catch crickets and worms on her own (unfortunately she cant) and is happily taking crickets, and calci worms. also seen her taking calci-dust out of her bowl and she is quite happy to run around and have fun. she likes to climb up people and sit on their shoulders too!
> 
> image


Awwwwww gorgeous lil leo with a big grin on her face :flrt:


----------



## Piranha72

A smiley pic of my photogenic normal girl 'Eric'. I got her as a rescue - this pic shows her missing toe tips due to previous neglect. She's as sweet as can be :flrt:


----------



## Artisan

GECKO MICK said:


> A quick pic Ive just taken of Henry.:2thumb:
> image


He's a big puddin isnt he  he's lovely!


----------



## Artisan

Piranha72 said:


> A smiley pic of my photogenic normal girl 'Eric'. I got her as a rescue - this pic shows her missing toe tips due to previous neglect. She's as sweet as can be :flrt:
> 
> image


She's gorgeous....you should rename her "Erica" :2thumb:


----------



## AilsaM

GECKO MICK said:


> A quick pic Ive just taken of Henry.:2thumb:
> image


Looks like Henry loves his food :2thumb:


----------



## Piranha72

Artisan said:


> She's gorgeous....you should rename her "Erica" :2thumb:


Thank you  haha I know, Eric has stuck though :lol2:


----------



## Piranha72

And here's one of my lot so far :flrt:


----------



## GECKO MICK

AilsaM said:


> Looks like Henry loves his food :2thumb:


Thanks yeah he is a big boy,although the picture does make him look even bigger than he really is.


----------



## AilsaM

GECKO MICK said:


> Thanks yeah he is a big boy,although the picture does make him look even bigger than he really is.


What does he weigh and is it a healthy weight for a gecko?


----------



## GECKO MICK

AilsaM said:


> What does he weigh and is it a healthy weight for a gecko?


Yeah hes a good weight for a leo super healthy,hes 93g.:2thumb:


----------



## AilsaM

GECKO MICK said:


> Yeah hes a good weight for a leo super healthy,hes 93g.:2thumb:


Cool, just adding to my leo info :2thumb:


----------



## joshhammond

bumpy bumperton!


also, im trying to get one of my females to gain some weight but she is being a stubborn little mare. shes always been a bit small (runt of the litter type of thing) but since she's been producing eggs shes looks a bit thin too. got her on crickets and the occassional wax worm as a treat, all dusted and loaded with nutribol.

any suggestions?


----------



## LovLight

joshhammond said:


> bumpy bumperton!
> 
> 
> also, im trying to get one of my females to gain some weight but she is being a stubborn little mare. shes always been a bit small (runt of the litter type of thing) but since she's been producing eggs shes looks a bit thin too. got her on crickets and the occassional wax worm as a treat, all dusted and loaded with nutribol.
> 
> any suggestions?


Have you tried dubias? Their great nutritionally and nice and meaty. Butterworms are a slightly healthier alternate to waxworms too and a few nicely dusted fat ones are always welcomed by reconditioning females. 
I've had a bit of a population explosion of dubias lately so if you want some to try I'll happily send some your way for the postage cost 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dancross0

Pics of mine, well, ones I used to own. I've got snakes now...


----------



## Artisan

Dancross0 said:


> Pics of mine, well, ones I used to own. I've got snakes now...
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


They are all beauties! What a pity you didn't keep hold of them


----------



## AilsaM

Dancross0 said:


> Pics of mine, well, ones I used to own. I've got snakes now...
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


They're all so beautiful and that 2nd pic is amazing, such a shame you couldn't keep them, I have snakes as well & my gecko will be a lovely yet different new addition to my pets.


----------



## joshhammond

LovLight said:


> Have you tried dubias? Their great nutritionally and nice and meaty. Butterworms are a slightly healthier alternate to waxworms too and a few nicely dusted fat ones are always welcomed by reconditioning females.
> I've had a bit of a population explosion of dubias lately so if you want some to try I'll happily send some your way for the postage cost
> 
> Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


ive not tried dubias before, i cant transfer any money (paypal im assuming) until friday so if you still have some spare i would love to get some off of you


----------



## AilsaM

joshhammond said:


> ive not tried dubias before, i cant transfer any money (paypal im assuming) until friday so if you still have some spare i would love to get some off of you


Also think about Turk roaches as well, I have a growing colony of Turks, these are used to feed my spiders and I am also going to use these with my gecko, hopefully they will be taken okay.


----------



## joshhammond

hrrrrm, think i may put my geckos on lino tonight or tomorow. found a roll of it in the shed and it looks good. 

im assuming i just cut pieces to fit my vivs then disinfect it before putting it in with my leo's, right?


----------



## AilsaM

joshhammond said:


> hrrrrm, think i may put my geckos on lino tonight or tomorow. found a roll of it in the shed and it looks good.
> 
> im assuming i just cut pieces to fit my vivs then disinfect it before putting it in with my leo's, right?


Yeah just cut it to the right size, clean it all thoroughly and then pop it in.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

loving all the pictures of the pretty little leos

here is my gorgeous little girl





































here she is when i first brought her home, obviously in shed lol


----------



## AilsaM

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> loving all the pictures of the pretty little leos
> 
> here is my gorgeous little girl
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> here she is when i first brought her home, obviously in shed lol
> image


She's gorgeous :flrt:


----------



## joshhammond

haha! love that shedding picture!


----------



## kman5225

my new raptor blood line female from aquator torquay {unnamed atm}




































my first hypo female not sure on exact hypo :} anyone has any idea please private message me lol {Agoo}










my carrot tail het for albino {carrot top}


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

AilsaM said:


> She's gorgeous :flrt:


cheers



joshhammond said:


> haha! love that shedding picture!


its great


----------



## babychessie

awh,she is lovely :3


----------



## babychessie

she's just so lovely! ^^


----------



## babychessie

babychessie said:


> awh,she is lovely :3


 poot, accidently clicked 'quick reply' instead of 'quote', I was just commenting on how pretty some of the geckos are ^^


----------



## babychessie

On that note I thought I'd share with everyone my baby boy, this is Chester! Who has been agreed (after some debate) as a jungle carrot-tail :3
Chessie! <3 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8447665577/in/photostream/


----------



## Dancross0

Artisan said:


> They are all beauties! What a pity you didn't keep hold of them :sad:





AilsaM said:


> They're all so beautiful and that 2nd pic is amazing, such a shame you couldn't keep them, I have snakes as well & my gecko will be a lovely yet different new addition to my pets.


Unfortunately, a variety of things happened, up to and including working 70 ish hours a week, buying a house, splitting up with the missus and the assorted fun that resulted.

It was a bit much with the cricket and mealworm colonies I had, so I sold a few, and swapped some for a Carolina corn, which suited my lifestyle better. 

Now I've changed jobs (less hours, more pay!), and expanded my corns a bit, I'll stick with them...


----------



## joshhammond

so anyway, i decided tonight that i would switch my substrate over from calci-sand to lino. get my single male's viv done and it looks rather nice.

go to do my pair's viv and as im removing bits and pieces from in there i discover that my female of the pair is curled up in the wet hide. she never goes in there unless its time to shed or shes about to lay a clutch of eggs. i dont want to disturb her or anything so am going to leave the calci-sand in for tonight at least

i finally get the motivation to switch to lino and she goes and does that! bloody inconsiderate little critter!


----------



## LovLight

joshhammond said:


> ive not tried dubias before, i cant transfer any money (paypal im assuming) until friday so if you still have some spare i would love to get some off of you


No worries there 
I've my own colony that I breed so not gonna run out. Just let me know when you want them 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LovLight

AilsaM said:


> Also think about Turk roaches as well, I have a growing colony of Turks, these are used to feed my spiders and I am also going to use these with my gecko, hopefully they will be taken okay.


I've tried turk roaches with my geckos previously and I have to say I find them a bit of a pain. My frogs and spideys love em, but they are a lot faster than dubias and they are far superior climbers so you can't pop them in a smooth sided dish as they just hide out up the walls and ceiling. Can't see there would be any issues tong feeding them although its a bit time consuming if like me you have 20+ hungry mouths to fill lol 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kman5225

LovLight said:


> I've tried turk roaches with my geckos previously and I have to say I find them a bit of a pain. My frogs and spideys love em, but they are a lot faster than dubias and they are far superior climbers so you can't pop them in a smooth sided dish as they just hide out up the walls and ceiling. Can't see there would be any issues tong feeding them although its a bit time consuming if like me you have 20+ hungry mouths to fill lol
> 
> Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


must say i agree i leos have never taken to turk roaches my water dragons suck them up lol :}


----------



## AilsaM

LovLight said:


> I've tried turk roaches with my geckos previously and I have to say I find them a bit of a pain. My frogs and spideys love em, but they are a lot faster than dubias and they are far superior climbers so you can't pop them in a smooth sided dish as they just hide out up the walls and ceiling. Can't see there would be any issues tong feeding them although its a bit time consuming if like me you have 20+ hungry mouths to fill lol
> 
> Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


You must've had super Turk roaches with amazing climbing super powers lol, my colony is in a 24l rub and not once have they climbed up the sides, nor have they tried climbing the sides of my spiders rubs/faunarium when I've fed them, they just run around on the substrate until grabbed and eaten, I know I can't put them in a feeding dish but neither can you put locust/crickets etc in a feeding dish as they will just climb or jump out, am gonna give it a try though as have spoken to others who use them without issue


----------



## joshhammond

been busy! sorted out all my bits and pieces for my reptiles and have got everything nice and tidy too! switched over from calci-sand to lino in the gecko vivs and did a bit more with my incubator! (poly box project) 

well proud of myself!










(2 vivs on the left are snake vivs) the ones on the right are my leo vivs. the little plastic one is my quarantine tank. getting some more bits and pieces to go where the incubator is currently sat as well!

*all excited now*


----------



## kman5225

guys i have what was sold to me as a standard afghan leopard gecko he is now about 3 year old and with each shed has got lighter to the point he is near enough black and white he has orange and purple on the under side of his tail at the very top the rest is just black and white i keep trying to get photos of him but hes never photo genic enough to show the colours and hates me turning him over since i fixed his balls after he first met his female the doppy sod lol


----------



## kman5225

kman5225 said:


> guys i have what was sold to me as a standard afghan leopard gecko he is now about 3 year old and with each shed has got lighter to the point he is near enough black and white he has orange and purple on the under side of his tail at the very top the rest is just black and white i keep trying to get photos of him but hes never photo genic enough to show the colours and hates me turning him over since i fixed his balls after he first met his female the doppy sod lol


any one have any ideas what he might be im going to try and put some pics up in the morning :2thumb:


----------



## AilsaM

kman5225 said:


> any one have any ideas what he might be im going to try and put some pics up in the morning :2thumb:


Post pics and folks will be able to help, I wont even attempt to guess, I'll just admire another lovely leo :flrt:


----------



## kman5225

AilsaM said:


> Post pics and folks will be able to help, I wont even attempt to guess, I'll just admire another lovely leo :flrt:


the gecko in question














































any ideas greatly appreciated the question only arose after i keep seeing afghans but none look like him he seems to have the characteristics of a lavender but the orange in the tail tells me maybe het for carrot tail im really not sure he is a puzzle lol


----------



## xRebecca

thought i would join the thread and show my baby girl Lily


----------



## Madhouse5

kman5225 said:


> the gecko in question
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> any ideas greatly appreciated the question only arose after i keep seeing afghans but none look like him he seems to have the characteristics of a lavender but the orange in the tail tells me maybe het for carrot tail im really not sure he is a puzzle lol


well i say male normal/maybe mack nice chunky one


----------



## Artisan

After going through this thread again looking at the pics......i've decided that i want each and every leo in it :2thumb:


----------



## JD918

This is Stevie!

























Shes a bit of a nightmare at the moment. She just wants to run around my room, shes hell bent on it! I dont want to let her roam about as my room has so many nooks and crannies she could hide under and in and I wouldnt be able to find her!
I want to let her run around, I just don't want to lose her!
Any one got any advice of what I can do for her?


----------



## Artisan

JD918 said:


> This is Stevie!
> image
> image
> image
> 
> Shes a bit of a nightmare at the moment. She just wants to run around my room, shes hell bent on it! I dont want to let her roam about as my room has so many nooks and crannies she could hide under and in and I wouldnt be able to find her!
> I want to let her run around, I just don't want to lose her!
> Any one got any advice of what I can do for her?


Do you have a hall way? if you do i would shut all the downstairs doors and let her leg it about while you sit on your stairs and watch her :lol2:


----------



## Big Red One

some of mine.......

White and Yellow (W&Y) Super Hypo










Albino Murphys Patternless 



















Super Mack Snow Eclipse Bell Albino










W&Y Gem Snow Radar



















Afgahnicus/Bold/Halloween Mask cross....










W&Y










Lovely Stripy thingy










Afghan/Lavender Bold Stripe



















Bell Albino










Tangerine Bell Albino Eclipse


----------



## joshhammond

those are gorgeous! 


im (hopefully) starting my leo viv project tomorow


----------



## AilsaM

Big Red One said:


> some of mine.......
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


They all look so lovely :flrt:

Is there any chance you could edit your post putting morph names next to them, so I know what morphs they are, pretty please :blush:


----------



## Big Red One

AilsaM said:


> They all look so lovely :flrt:
> 
> Is there any chance you could edit your post putting morph names next to them, so I know what morphs they are, pretty please :blush:


Dunned............:2thumb:


----------



## AilsaM

Big Red One said:


> Dunned............:2thumb:


Thank you, more morphs to add to my list :2thumb:


----------



## Big Red One

AilsaM said:


> Thank you, more morphs to add to my list :2thumb:


I'll not be going too far............... :whistling2:

2013 should hopefully have some nice bits and pieces knocking about around these parts, as long as the gecko gods play ball! :gasp:


----------



## Lollys lovingly bred geck

kman5225 said:


> the gecko in question
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> any ideas greatly appreciated the question only arose after i keep seeing afghans but none look like him he seems to have the characteristics of a lavender but the orange in the tail tells me maybe het for carrot tail im really not sure he is a puzzle lol


 
he looks like my wolly  im not sure what he is maybe hyper melanistic ? more black than normal ? the opsite to the albino gene. your gecko is lovely.

ps the scratch was there before i had him


----------



## Lollys lovingly bred geck




----------



## loonymoony

*Moon Geckos guys & gals....*

*Some of my Guys and Gals, tell me your favs :2thumb:.....*








_Merlin~ Eclipse
_







_Majinn~ Jungle Mack Tremper Eclipse
_







_Arcane~ SSEclipse
_







_Eddas~ Jungle stripe Mack Eclipse
_







_Talos~ SSEclipse
_







_Pan~ Abbs style Eclipse
_







_Nyneve~ Patty stripe Eclipse
_







_Celti~ SSEclipse
_







_Avalon~ Patternless stripe Mack Eclipse
_







_Fae~ Bold Rev stripe Mack Eclipse
_







_Dru~ Mack Raptor
_







_Lore~ Bold Rev stripe Mack Eclipse_


----------



## Artisan

loonymoony said:


> *Some of my Guys and Gals, tell me your favs :2thumb:.....*
> 
> image _Merlin~ Eclipse
> _
> image _Majinn~ Jungle Mack Tremper Eclipse
> _image _Arcane~ SSEclipse
> _image _Eddas~ Jungle stripe Mack Eclipse
> _image _Talos~ SSEclipse
> _image _Pan~ Abbs style Eclipse
> _image _Nyneve~ Patty stripe Eclipse
> _image _Celti~ SSEclipse
> _image _Avalon~ Patternless stripe Mack Eclipse
> _image _Fae~ Bold Rev stripe Mack Eclipse
> _image _Dru~ Mack Raptor
> _image _Lore~ Bold Rev stripe Mack Eclipse_


They are all gorgeous lunar (i was ogling them all on your site lastnight!).....my fave is nyneve


----------



## loonymoony

*awwwww.....*



Artisan said:


> They are all gorgeous lunar (i was ogling them all on your site lastnight!).....my fave is nyneve



*Awww thanks they are my passion :flrt:
Nyneve or Evie as I usually call her is such a total sweetie pie too, very happy to come out for cuddles, loves her grub and is a real pleasure to care for, currently gravid at the mo bless her and waddling around ready to pop any time haha!*


----------



## AilsaM

loonymoony said:


> *Some of my Guys and Gals, tell me your favs :2thumb:.....*
> 
> image _Merlin~ Eclipse_
> 
> image _Majinn~ Jungle Mack Tremper Eclipse_
> image _Arcane~ SSEclipse_
> image _Eddas~ Jungle stripe Mack Eclipse_
> image _Talos~ SSEclipse_
> image _Pan~ Abbs style Eclipse_
> image _Nyneve~ Patty stripe Eclipse_
> image _Celti~ SSEclipse_
> image _Avalon~ Patternless stripe Mack Eclipse_
> image _Fae~ Bold Rev stripe Mack Eclipse_
> image _Dru~ Mack Raptor_
> image _Lore~ Bold Rev stripe Mack Eclipse_


Seriously, you want me to just pick one fav, impossible, I love them all though if am honest I do prefer dark eyes to pink eyes of albinos.


----------



## babychessie

Big Red One said:


> some of mine.......
> 
> White and Yellow (W&Y) Super Hypo
> 
> image
> 
> Albino Murphys Patternless
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Super Mack Snow Eclipse Bell Albino
> 
> image
> 
> W&Y Gem Snow Radar
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Afgahnicus/Bold/Halloween Mask cross....
> 
> image
> 
> W&Y
> 
> image
> 
> Lovely Stripy thingy
> 
> image
> 
> Afghan/Lavender Bold Stripe
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Bell Albino
> 
> image
> 
> Tangerine Bell Albino Eclipse
> 
> image


 
Gosh,they're stunning! I especially love the W&Y super hypo


----------



## babychessie

loonymoony said:


> *Some of my Guys and Gals, tell me your favs :2thumb:.....*
> 
> image _Merlin~ Eclipse_
> 
> image _Majinn~ Jungle Mack Tremper Eclipse_
> image _Arcane~ SSEclipse_
> image _Eddas~ Jungle stripe Mack Eclipse_
> image _Talos~ SSEclipse_
> image _Pan~ Abbs style Eclipse_
> image _Nyneve~ Patty stripe Eclipse_
> image _Celti~ SSEclipse_
> image _Avalon~ Patternless stripe Mack Eclipse_
> image _Fae~ Bold Rev stripe Mack Eclipse_
> image _Dru~ Mack Raptor_
> image _Lore~ Bold Rev stripe Mack Eclipse_


I like Eddas,I think she's absolutely stunning (although they're all beautiful)!:flrt:


----------



## joshhammond

well, my pair of geckos are not happy with me since they are now temporarily living in a large rub but i think they'll forgive me when they see what ive been doing to their old viv...










still a lot of work to do but i am SO pleased with this so far!


----------



## Artisan

joshhammond said:


> well, my pair of geckos are not happy with me since they are now temporarily living in a large rub but i think they'll forgive me when they see what ive been doing to their old viv...
> 
> image
> 
> still a lot of work to do but i am SO pleased with this so far!


Keep us updated on your progress : victory:


----------



## joshhammond

will do 

the floor (beneath the polystyrene) that you can see is actually a large floor tile. spotted it while hunting through homebase for grout and bought it. i am so excited about this! also getting another gecko tomorow who may go in with my pair when the viv is all done (after shes been quarantined) WOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Artisan

joshhammond said:


> will do
> 
> the floor (beneath the polystyrene) that you can see is actually a large floor tile. spotted it while hunting through homebase for grout and bought it. i am so excited about this! also getting another gecko tomorow who may go in with my pair when the viv is all done (after shes been quarantined) WOOOOOOOOOO


Exciting times  im still waiting to get my hypo girl (should be in the next week or so) her viv as you probably saw is finished and waiting.
Am now also looking forward to adding a nice male to my little leo family.....want to wait for baby season but that doesnt stop me looking at the classifieds :2thumb:


----------



## joshhammond

haha, im planning on getting a few baby gecko's in the future... got a home made incubator all set up (just waiting for a thermostat i bought off of ebay to arrive) 

its weird. my room looks so empty without the big viv against the wall!


----------



## Artisan

joshhammond said:


> haha, im planning on getting a few baby gecko's in the future... got a home made incubator all set up (just waiting for a thermostat i bought off of ebay to arrive)
> 
> its weird. my room looks so empty without the big viv against the wall!


Oh...i have all the equipment ready and waiting for my bator when the time arrives in the future sometime :lol2:


----------



## joshhammond

awesome. im still waiting for this thermostat to arrive. its getting on my nerves now. been waiting for a week *taps foot impatiently*

still, its all good. ive got things to keep my mind busy which is always good.

the viv project is an idea to keep my mind busy and off of certain things (depression is an arse and its good to have stuff to focus on) so its my "keep busy" project. really enjoying it so far


----------



## Artisan

joshhammond said:


> awesome. im still waiting for this thermostat to arrive. its getting on my nerves now. been waiting for a week *taps foot impatiently*
> 
> still, its all good. ive got things to keep my mind busy which is always good.
> 
> the viv project is an idea to keep my mind busy and off of certain things (depression is an arse and its good to have stuff to focus on) so its my "keep busy" project. really enjoying it so far


Thats the best thing you can do if your'e feeling low....find a project to focus on and its amazing how it can lift your spirits : victory:


----------



## AilsaM

Just thought I'd tell you all that I think I've definately decided what my first leo will be, I really like super hypos so this is what I am going for. :2thumb:








PS - everyone who's posted pics, if you could all just send your leos to me please, thank you! :blush:


----------



## joshhammond

^^^^^ wish i could like that more than once!

have an internet high five instead









edit: for both artisan and AilsaM


----------



## AilsaM

joshhammond said:


> ^^^^^ wish i could like that more than once!
> 
> have an internet high five instead
> image


:2thumb: :lol2:


----------



## Artisan

joshhammond said:


> ^^^^^ wish i could like that more than once!
> 
> have an internet high five instead
> image
> 
> edit: for both artisan and AilsaM


Back atcha :2thumb:


----------



## joshhammond

*sighs* 

leos are the brightest bulbs in the world are they... my solitary adult male (big boy) has decided that nope; he doesnt want to go in a wet hide, his cool hide or his warm hide. or under the plastic plants.

he's going to lay down and go to sleep in the calcium powder bowl....


----------



## GECKO MICK

Just a quick pic ive just took of my "snowglow" Jupe.:2thumb:


----------



## joshhammond

sorry for the terrible picture. this is my new girl










i need name suggestions!


----------



## AilsaM

GECKO MICK said:


> Just a quick pic ive just took of my "snowglow" Jupe.:2thumb:
> image


Ooooo pretty :mf_dribble:


----------



## sazzle

GECKO MICK said:


> Just a quick pic ive just took of my "snowglow" Jupe.:2thumb:
> image


i can't believe how much he has changed from this :gasp: :


----------



## loonymoony

*I know, Iknow....*



GECKO MICK said:


> Just a quick pic ive just took of my "snowglow" Jupe.:2thumb:
> image





sazzle said:


> i can't believe how much he has changed from this :gasp: :
> image
> image


*
I know I know Sazzy.... he is looking amazing Mick, someone HAS to hurry up and give this hunky lad a top class home, he's 100% het Raptor too, so hell could he make some absolutely first class offspring with a Mack Raptor lady, HAS to be done *:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## Lollys lovingly bred geck

well this is dolly mu new girlys alread gravid and only 28 grams    got here literally 10 mins ago. she isnt a straight morph but i recon that there is something there to work with. what do ya think ?


----------



## harry136

Id be very worried about her esp if shes gravid at 28 g as ideally she needs to be at least twice that weight. Nice looking gecko tho, id start her on waxworms and dubias to fatten her up quick.


----------



## Lollys lovingly bred geck

thats exactly what ive got  i couldnt leave her were she was but she wasnt the only one gravid. ive actually applied to work there so i can sort em out ! lol gonna keep a very close eye on her she seems ok in herself very awake and alert and intrested in me  but yeah im worried like anything. any idea on genes ? im wanna say mack snow jsut cus i would love one to come from her lol


----------



## joshhammond

keep us posted on how she does.


----------



## Lollys lovingly bred geck

i will


----------



## joshhammond

good 

also got a name for my new gecko 

since im a massive walking dead fan (comic and tv series) shes going to be called maggie  didnt want to call her lori (dont like the character) andrea just seemed like a weird name for a gecko, same with michonne.

maggie sounds good for an animal


----------



## Lollys lovingly bred geck

its back on tomorrow yay ! but yeah i like that name  very good


----------



## joshhammond

wooo!!!!! back on tomorow and on the 28th i get the next part of my twd tattoo done! *fistpump*

im getting so excited about my viv project. cant wait to get it all finished (although wont be for a while) and see the geckos in it. going to hollow out the sides a little bit so there is a bit more space. going to (hopefully) have a breeding trio in there in the future. my current male/female pair and the new female once quarantine is over. cant believe just how satisfying it is keeping reptiles!!!!!!


----------



## Lollys lovingly bred geck

i used to be a tattooist awesome !!! i feel the same i love my geckos i got a whole room now  there is a place in march that will custom cut glass for you too i found out today at work.


----------



## joshhammond

im converting the gecko's old viv (3ft long if you're wondering) so ive got the glass and stuff all sorted.

got a background image ordered yesterday too so that should be here soon. only think im semi-worried about is where i'll put the wet hide. i may hollow out part of the side so it can sit a bit further back in the vivarium to give more ground space for the lizards 

also working out in my head how to give myself a bit more space for my vivariums and rubs etc. 

this is the most excited ive been about anything for ages. its weird


----------



## Lollys lovingly bred geck

hahah bless im the smae i got a bonus a work and spent at least half of it on the geckos lol


----------



## joshhammond

you know the good thing about this vivarium re-design... i have plenty of hides/plants/decoration/bits and pieces to go into ANOTHER viv if i were to get one. then i could have more geckos!!!!!!!


----------



## Lollys lovingly bred geck

hahahah yeah and you can have one of mine well the babies  as im round the corner n all


----------



## loonymoony

*need shooting...*



Lollys lovingly bred geck said:


> well this is dolly mu new girlys alread gravid and only 28 grams    got here literally 10 mins ago. she isnt a straight morph but i recon that there is something there to work with. what do ya think ? image



_*Whoever allowed this needs shooting, I'd bin any eggs you get from her, shes in no condition to produce happy healthy hatchlings. Maybe the best course of action is to cool her to try and halt production, I'd be onto the vet ASAP and see what they say. Keep a very close eye for egg binding and calcium crash, both very likely in such a tiny little girl. Drives me mad seeing this, I wouldn't even breed a female twice her weight, it's mid 60's plus here AND 2yrs old minimum, why are people so selfish. Based on her condition I would also make sure she is fecal tested asap as a parasite load on top of being gravid and heavily underweight and likely too immature in bodily proportions, could well be the end of her poor love.*_


----------



## padds84

just weighed our female for the first time. she is around 6months old and weighs 36g is this a good weight or below average. Her feeding has slowed down with the cold weather she now eats every other day. will try and get some pics up 

the scale says 133g as for some reason the zero thing doenst work 
























sorry pics arnt great


----------



## Lollys lovingly bred geck

i know tell me about it she wasnt the only one there  they get i dont want to slate places online but they get there animals from wholesalers adnthe have already lost the tails beofre they are in and there are roughly 4 gravid she was big compared. if some one gets one that doesnt know what they are doin its gonna end badly. yeah shes in a cool viv at the mo. the egg binding is my main concern cus i can control the calcuim to some extent. im quite lucky my best friend is a vet nurse so on call 24/7  im currently trying to find out who they get there animals from its aprrently quite a big company which makes it worse they send in the ones that they aint got a clue what morph and whats mated with what and lost tails and sell em for £25 like i said im currently applying for a job there as assistant manager so i can help sort em out.


----------



## Lollys lovingly bred geck

padds84 said:


> just weighed our female for the first time. she is around 6months old and weighs 36g is this a good weight or below average. Her feeding has slowed down with the cold weather she now eats every other day. will try and get some pics up


thats a good weight


----------



## joshhammond

anyone have any experience with using a reptile radiator in a leo viv? with this project im doing im finding it difficult to be able to effectively use a heat mat. 

if i use the radiator (which fits to the underside of the top of the viv) it means i dont have to worry about what to put over the heat mat and gives me more room to carve shapes out of to make a nice looking viv decoration. 

ive got a thermostat coming from ebay so i can use that in conjunction with the radiator. 

luckily im not going to need it for a while so i can save up the money!! *excited girly scream from a 6ft 4 bloke!*


----------



## Lollys lovingly bred geck

hahah what ya like cant say ive ever used one soz dude


----------



## DragonFish66

Well its took some time looking through this thread :lol2: some great pics i've been thinking of getting some for the past 6 months now i've decided to get some later on in the year when the next donny is on, I can see these ending up like my corn snakes :lol2: One is never enough, Have'nt a clue about morphs or anything yet dont even know what morphs i like i know what they look like i can see its going to take some time :lol2:


----------



## Artisan

DragonFish66 said:


> Well its took some time looking through this thread :lol2: some great pics i've been thinking of getting some for the past 6 months now i've decided to get some later on in the year when the next donny is on, I can see these ending up like my corn snakes :lol2: One is never enough, Have'nt a clue about morphs or anything yet dont even know what morphs i like i know what they look like i can see its going to take some time :lol2:


You should definitely do it  i wanted some for donkeys years (since my teens) and only just got round to getting one (with 2 more on the way) ....and i can say with some authority now....yes they will end up like your corns :2thumb:


----------



## joshhammond

go for it dragonfish!

i warn you now though, they are addictive.

originally i was only gonna get 2; came home with 3.

got a 4th to go in with my pair , turned out she's got mbd and i dont want to risk her getting knocked about by the others so i got a 5th yesterday to be introduced to the pair later on after quarantine!

(i can see myself getting more in the future too!) 


they are great though; ive found mine all have different personalities as well. its great fun to watch them interact with each other and with me!



you'll love them


----------



## Mal

I cant really add to what Lunar has said. Words of disgust spring to mind but if I posted what Im thinking the Mods would have a fit.
I wish people would resist the temptation to buy animals in such appalling conditions. I understand its hard to walk away. I understand you think your being kind. I know you genuinely care.
In reality what you have done is pay someone who has exposed an animal to cruelty. You have sent a message that its ok.....people will buy these wrecks. Youve made a space in the shops inventory for the addition of another suffering animal. Youve enabled the chain of horrors to go full circle.
The chances of you getting the gecko through this are Im afraid slim. That is taking into account the fantastic support you will give it.
Please people, walk away from situations like this. It doesnt help solve the bigger problem. If you want to help these animals, leave them where they are and report the stores to the licencing councel and the RSPCA. Please dont aid the circle of misery assosciated with this type of sale. The commercial breeder in question is likely to be one big name massive operation who produces amimals in the thousands.


----------



## babychessie

Just wondering if any of you have used Nightglo Moonlight by Exo Terra bulbs? If so, are they any good? As in do they work well/last a decent amount of time?: victory:


----------



## joshhammond

babychessie said:


> Just wondering if any of you have used Nightglo Moonlight by Exo Terra bulbs? If so, are they any good? As in do they work well/last a decent amount of time?: victory:


i dont use them in my vivs, but im a bit of a simpleton and like to keep things in my vivs as basic (yet as effective) as possible when it comes to heating them up.

pretty sure there are a few people (especially those with beardies) who may be able to help you out


----------



## babychessie

joshhammond said:


> i dont use them in my vivs, but im a bit of a simpleton and like to keep things in my vivs as basic (yet as effective) as possible when it comes to heating them up.
> 
> pretty sure there are a few people (especially those with beardies) who may be able to help you out


Actually, I'm the same in that I just use heat mats to heat them- the main reason for wanting to get a night light system set up was simply because, I was after being able to see what my gecko's up to at night. I've had him for just under a year, and the odd thing is I have never seem him eat a cricket...ever. I mean he obviously does, because he's nice and chunky and healthy and I count the crickets in on the evening and in the morning I count them out and most of them (if not all of them) are gone. Also, he takes waxworms from my hand quite happily. But I just thought it'd be nice to see what he gets up to at night and check that he is being active, if you see what I mean?


----------



## joshhammond

ah, yeah; fair play then  

im sure there will be people on here who can help you out.

normally i can hear mine at night; especially if one of my males is feeling a bit frisky and his tail starts going!


----------



## Lollys lovingly bred geck

i know i should buy them but i cant help it like i said im finding out who they get them from and am gonna repeort them to everyone possible and im trying to get a job at the lace to look after the ones that are there








but here she is after her first night at home x


----------



## Lollys lovingly bred geck

That was Spose to be shouldn't


----------



## joshhammond

shes gorgeous 

glad shes doing ok (at the moment)

i got a couple of pics of my new gecko this morning. heres a pic











and for the past hour and a half ive been grouting the crap out of my viv build!










now to let it dry overnight. then i shall be sanding and second coating it!


----------



## Lollys lovingly bred geck

Awesome ! That's gonna be great !


----------



## babychessie

joshhammond said:


> shes gorgeous
> 
> glad shes doing ok (at the moment)
> 
> i got a couple of pics of my new gecko this morning. heres a pic
> 
> image
> 
> 
> and for the past hour and a half ive been grouting the crap out of my viv build!
> 
> image
> 
> now to let it dry overnight. then i shall be sanding and second coating it!


That is honestly, like the coolest vivarium I've ever seen! I'm so jealous, I want it! :mf_dribble: I wish I had the skill to build something like that!


----------



## Artisan

God i've missed so much over the weekend while i've not been on! :gasp:

Lovely new leo josh...i got my mack snow boy today (in pic section)


----------



## DragonFish66

Artisan said:


> You should definitely do it  i wanted some for donkeys years (since my teens) and only just got round to getting one (with 2 more on the way) ....and i can say with some authority now....yes they will end up like your corns :2thumb:





joshhammond said:


> go for it dragonfish!
> 
> i warn you now though, they are addictive.
> 
> originally i was only gonna get 2; came home with 3.
> 
> got a 4th to go in with my pair , turned out she's got mbd and i dont want to risk her getting knocked about by the others so i got a 5th yesterday to be introduced to the pair later on after quarantine!
> 
> (i can see myself getting more in the future too!)
> 
> 
> they are great though; ive found mine all have different personalities as well. its great fun to watch them interact with each other and with me!
> 
> 
> 
> you'll love them


Yep i'm deff going to get some i'll prob get them from donny, I'm up to 18 snakes now just 2 pairs to get this year and then thats my lot for buying snakes i've enough to produce myself over a dozen new morphs, I only intended on getting 5-6 snakes when i started :lol2: Through this time round with the leos i'm going for the morphs i like with some hets thrown in to make breeding more interesting i did'nt do that with the first few corns but still would never get rid of any :2thumb:


----------



## babychessie

I'm sorry,most of you probably won't really care but I'm just so pleased and have to share! My Leo fell asleep on me for the first time today and when I got him I was told that was like the ultimate sign of trust! YAAY! He's just so relaxed around me now,hehe,I love my baby boy! :flrt:


----------



## AilsaM

babychessie said:


> I'm sorry,most of you probably won't really care but I'm just so pleased and have to share! My Leo fell asleep on me for the first time today and when I got him I was told that was like the ultimate sign of trust! YAAY! He's just so relaxed around me now,hehe,I love my baby boy! :flrt:


Aww that is so cute he fell asleep on you


----------



## Artisan

babychessie said:


> I'm sorry,most of you probably won't really care but I'm just so pleased and have to share! My Leo fell asleep on me for the first time today and when I got him I was told that was like the ultimate sign of trust! YAAY! He's just so relaxed around me now,hehe,I love my baby boy! :flrt:


Aw that's cute  little sleepy head gex on you.


----------



## joshhammond

babychessie said:


> I'm sorry,most of you probably won't really care but I'm just so pleased and have to share! My Leo fell asleep on me for the first time today and when I got him I was told that was like the ultimate sign of trust! YAAY! He's just so relaxed around me now,hehe,I love my baby boy! :flrt:


d'awwwwwwww!


----------



## LovLight

Well certainly a lot has happened in my absence over the weekend! Lots of new gecks and pics for me to read through 
My long anticipated threesome are currently onboard with AC and due for arrival at approx 9:45pm tomorrow evening so I'm super excited. 
In the meantime I've been keeping myself busy this evening(whilst watching the super cute penguins on BBC)by doing a little hide making experiment with a block of modelling clay I picked up today at hobbycraft. No idea if they will work out but it was only £4 so no great loss if they go awry. Being somewhat preoccupied with the aforementioned cute penguins I'm afraid I've made minimal effort and they are a bit slapdash but i'm sure I can improve them once dry with a bit of acrylic drybrushing and texture adding(probably a sprinkle of eco earth in the paints)before sealing. 
My not so great efforts so far....

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joshhammond

leopard geckos > penguins 

hehehehe.

someone needs to explain "dry brushing" to me. ive seen it mentioned a fair bit but have no idea what it is! may need to find out when it comes to painting my viv project!


in related joshs's geckos news; my pair have been put into separate rubs until the new viv is ready. i feel this will give the female a chance to add on some more weight and get a rest from clive (the male)

also, the background image thingy for my viv has been dispatched and as an early birthday present my parents are going to buy me the heating element for the viv as well, since i wont be using a heat mat in this one!


----------



## LovLight

Well certainly a lot has happened in my absence over the weekend! Lots of new gecks and pics for me to read through 
My long anticipated threesome are currently onboard with AC and due for arrival at approx 9:45pm tomorrow evening so I'm super excited. 
In the meantime I've been keeping myself busy this evening(whilst watching the super cute penguins on BBC)by doing a little hide making experiment with a block of modelling clay I picked up today at hobbycraft. No idea if they will work out but it was only £4 so no great loss if they go awry. Being somewhat preoccupied with the aforementioned cute penguins I'm afraid I've made minimal effort and they are a bit slapdash but i'm sure I can improve them once dry with a bit of acrylic drybrushing and texture adding(probably a sprinkle of eco earth in the paints)before sealing. 
My not so great efforts so far....

































Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Artisan

LovLight said:


> Well certainly a lot has happened in my absence over the weekend! Lots of new gecks and pics for me to read through
> My long anticipated threesome are currently onboard with AC and due for arrival at approx 9:45pm tomorrow evening so I'm super excited.
> In the meantime I've been keeping myself busy this evening(whilst watching the super cute penguins on BBC)by doing a little hide making experiment with a block of modelling clay I picked up today at hobbycraft. No idea if they will work out but it was only £4 so no great loss if they go awry. Being somewhat preoccupied with the aforementioned cute penguins I'm afraid I've made minimal effort and they are a bit slapdash but i'm sure I can improve them once dry with a bit of acrylic drybrushing and texture adding(probably a sprinkle of eco earth in the paints)before sealing.
> My not so great efforts so far....
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


You will have to put a pic up.....if it doesn't go monsterously wrong :2thumb::2thumb:

And of course of your'e new babbas when they arrive and before they are left to settle in YAY! : victory:


----------



## LovLight

Artisan said:


> You will have to put a pic up.....if it doesn't go monsterously wrong :2thumb::2thumb:
> 
> And of course of your'e new babbas when they arrive and before they are left to settle in YAY! : victory:


For some reason pics didn't want to go up.....should be fixed now? 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Artisan

LovLight said:


> For some reason pics didn't want to go up.....should be fixed now?
> 
> Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


Oooh! They are going to be great if it all goes according to plan and they dont collapse  cant wait to see the end product.

Do you have to cook the clay in the oven or anything? What kind of modelling clay is it? Might try this myself - thanks for the inspiration :2thumb:


----------



## LovLight

Artisan said:


> Oooh! They are going to be great if it all goes according to plan and they dont collapse  cant wait to see the end product.
> 
> Do you have to cook the clay in the oven or anything? What kind of modelling clay is it? Might try this myself - thanks for the inspiration :2thumb:


Thanks 
Fingers crossed a few will be usable although knowing my luck they'll probably crumble to bits lol. 
No baking required with this stuff, its 'air drying' according to the packet. Got a funny feeling I may have rolled it a bit thin though so not gonna get my hopes up for this lot. 
Last lot I did was with that squirty expandable foam stuff. That's really good as its really easy to cut shapes and crevises into but I'm being lazy with these as I wanted to slip the 3 layers of grout stage. 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Artisan

LovLight said:


> Thanks
> Fingers crossed a few will be usable although knowing my luck they'll probably crumble to bits lol.
> No baking required with this stuff, its 'air drying' according to the packet. Got a funny feeling I may have rolled it a bit thin though so not gonna get my hopes up for this lot.
> Last lot I did was with that squirty expandable foam stuff. That's really good as its really easy to cut shapes and crevises into but I'm being lazy with these as I wanted to slip the 3 layers of grout stage.
> 
> Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


Sounds like a good project  while i was waiting for you to reply i had a look on ebay and realised you must have the air dry stuff. Going to get some and make me some little leo hides and maybe mould some round smaller branches and stick leaves on etc - for interesting structures in vivs. Got a load of yacht varnish here and reckon it will look nice with sand mixed in for texture 
Oooh can't wait to get creative now! Thank you :2thumb:


----------



## Lollys lovingly bred geck

Dry brushing is so easy u start of with a dark colour a ur base and the with a brush slightly put a bit of paint on it and skim the top so little bits come off. I can show u if ya like.


----------



## LovLight

Artisan said:


> Sounds like a good project  while i was waiting for you to reply i had a look on ebay and realised you must have the air dry stuff. Going to get some and make me some little leo hides and maybe mould some round smaller branches and stick leaves on etc - for interesting structures in vivs. Got a load of yacht varnish here and reckon it will look nice with sand mixed in for texture
> Oooh can't wait to get creative now! Thank you :2thumb:


Yeeay tis fun 
I've got a small blob left so I'm gonna see what pressing it with a bit of cork bark looks like, might be good for log hides. 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## clairebear88

this is Miya...one of my 4 Leo's


----------



## LovLight

clairebear88 said:


> this is Miya...one of my 4 Leo's
> 
> image
> 
> image


She is lovely, and really like the photos to.  
Wish I knew how to weild a camera as some of these shots you guys put up would make fab posters. 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LovLight

Well my 'air dry' clay hides are now pretty much dry-popped them above the radiators overnight-did think this might crack them at first, but apart from a small crack in the top of one(I rolled it a bit to thin) all have survived for decorating and sealing.

















Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joshhammond

those are awesome 

well done. im going to be spending today putting a 3rd coat of grout on my build... mainly going to cover areas that are a bit thin seeing as the first 2 coats were pretty thick. 

im so excited about seeing how the trio of geckos will react to their new home when its done!


----------



## LovLight

joshhammond said:


> those are awesome
> 
> well done. im going to be spending today putting a 3rd coat of grout on my build... mainly going to cover areas that are a bit thin seeing as the first 2 coats were pretty thick.
> 
> im so excited about seeing how the trio of geckos will react to their new home when its done!


Thanks 
I saw your piccys yesterday of your build and its looking good :thumbup: I'm sure your guys will love looking in all the nooks and crannys. 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lollys lovingly bred geck

Well I've got a day off work so I'm gonna be studying but I think I have some of that air dry clay in the garage hhhmmm  will I actually get studying done


----------



## loonymoony

*speak tonight....not long!*



LovLight said:


> My long anticipated threesome are currently onboard with AC and due for arrival at approx 9:45pm tomorrow evening so I'm super excited.


*
Not long now hun, speak to you by mail tonight, sure they've snoozed away the journey and will be right ready for a few mealies/morios & roaches :2thumb: Was sad to see them go, but know they're going to a top class home with you sweetie and will be pillars in your wonderful breeding plans, can't wait to see the fruits of their/your labours hun. Hope my monster girlies are being as gorgeous as ever, can't beleive Yoggy is 1 next month *gasp*

p.s great hides, we've made a few over the year from salt dough, pretty much free and easy to make.
*


----------



## joshhammond

almost finished. ive fitted the background image and put the polystyrene back in the viv so i can work on the paintwork soon. finished off the rough grouting today. going to smooth out a few areas using no more nails as a filler. (it worked well today when i had a big crack appear along a join) 











also walked in on big boy getting undressed... it was awkward.


----------



## misshissy

My normal girl Lizzy


----------



## LovLight

loonymoony said:


> *
> Not long now hun, speak to you by mail tonight, sure they've snoozed away the journey and will be right ready for a few mealies/morios & roaches :2thumb: Was sad to see them go, but know they're going to a top class home with you sweetie and will be pillars in your wonderful breeding plans, can't wait to see the fruits of their/your labours hun. Hope my monster girlies are being as gorgeous as ever, can't beleive Yoggy is 1 next month *gasp*
> 
> p.s great hides, we've made a few over the year from salt dough, pretty much free and easy to make.
> *


Thank you Lunar, I'm buzzing with excitment 
Plugged the heatmats in all nice and ready for them before bed last night so they will be toasty. 
Will mail you on their arrival 
Got some more exciting news to tell you too hee! 
I know! Bless lil Yogs-she's a monster to be sure now and I know is gonna be momma to some seriously sexy gecks next year as will Daes/Juno-shame you can't put bday candles in a waxworm lol 

P.s thanks, I was totally expecting failure but given they work Eden shall be getting a big dollop of 'special play doh' weekend to fashion us some designer abodes lol 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joshhammond

so i just had my first experience with shedded skin still attatched to the feet of one of my geckos. put some shallow, warm water in a tray and let him have a little paddle, then gently rubbed the toes (VERY GENTLY) and it loosened the skin. hes taken the rest of the skin off himself now


----------



## AilsaM

joshhammond said:


> almost finished. ive fitted the background image and put the polystyrene back in the viv so i can work on the paintwork soon. finished off the rough grouting today. going to smooth out a few areas using no more nails as a filler. (it worked well today when i had a big crack appear along a join)
> 
> image
> 
> 
> also walked in on big boy getting undressed... it was awkward.
> 
> 
> image


Poor boy I do hope you gave him some privacy :lol2:

Set up is going well too :2thumb:



misshissy said:


> My normal girl Lizzy
> 
> image


Aww she's lovely :flrt:



joshhammond said:


> so i just had my first experience with shedded skin still attatched to the feet of one of my geckos. put some shallow, warm water in a tray and let him have a little paddle, then gently rubbed the toes (VERY GENTLY) and it loosened the skin. hes taken the rest of the skin off himself now


Good to hear :2thumb:


----------



## LovLight

My long wait is finally over and my gorgeous new trio of moon geckos have arrived safely 
Could not be happier with them. Took a few quick pics whilst unboxing so here they are
Arris









Aten









And little dolphin face herself...Sindar









Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Artisan

LovLight said:


> My long wait is finally over and my gorgeous new trio of moon geckos have arrived safely
> Could not be happier with them. Took a few quick pics whilst unboxing so here they are
> Arris
> image
> 
> Aten
> image
> 
> And little dolphin face herself...Sindar
> image
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


Oooh very nice hun, sindar is my fave of the bunch  i'm definitely going to save a space for one of lunars future pretties myself. Can't wait for baby season to explode....ill be like a kid in a sweet shop! :2thumb:


----------



## LovLight

Artisan said:


> Oooh very nice hun, sindar is my fave of the bunch  i'm definitely going to save a space for one of lunars future pretties myself. Can't wait for baby season to explode....ill be like a kid in a sweet shop! :2thumb:


Thank you hun am super pleased with them. 
Sindar is indeed a special little lady, never actually seen another ss blizzard eclipse and being het talbino is a big bonus. She's a true beauty. Bit of a grumpy marshmallow by all accounts lol but I'm sure she will learn to tolerate me eventually lol. Poor little mite shed in transit so I'm off to have a look at her toes as there was a little bit of retained shed, hoping she's managed to get it off herself in the night as I don't think she will appreciate a bath so soon after arrival! 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LovLight

Huzzah! Just checked on them now and founnd Sindar in her moist tub removing the last of the shed-clever girly! 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Artisan

LovLight said:


> Huzzah! Just checked on them now and founnd Sindar in her moist tub removing the last of the shed-clever girly!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


Ha ha "grumpy marshmallow"  she certainly looks like one bless her, should have called her "flump" 
Glad she has the shed off....she's obviously a bit of a genius on the sly.


----------



## LovLight

Artisan said:


> Ha ha "grumpy marshmallow"  she certainly looks like one bless her, should have called her "flump"
> Glad she has the shed off....she's obviously a bit of a genius on the sly.


Lol its how Lunar described her to me as apparently if given the opportunity she likes to pack a bit to much junk in her trunk and ends up looking like 'a big fat grumpy marshmallow' bless lol 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LovLight

Settling in pics from last night









Little Arris in his temporary rub set up. Should have him in a viv by the end of the week, just waiting on delivery of my next stack.









Aten finding the warm spot. He was like a little icicle when I unboxed him so got him straight into his new abode.









And Sindar having a poke about. 

I put their little travel hides(aka marg tubs)in with them for a familiar smell. Both Aten and Sindar managed to trash the place overnight but lil Arris is still fast asleep....hes awful cute! 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## loonymoony

*so pleased.....*

_*I was soooooo pleased to know they were there safe and sound last night, I always worry when my babies are in transit, even though I know AC take fab care of them.

Sindar has never had a single shed issue in her life, so doesn't surprise me she got down to business and got that off. Haha as you say I did indeed call her the grumpy Marshmellow, like most Blizzard morphs she likes to be mistress of her kingdom and doesn't like anyone telling her what to do, never ever bitten, you just know she's not 'Happy' haha! In all other ways she is a perfect geck, eats like a bottomless pit and as SJ rightly said WILL end up the size of a house if you don't be careful on the volume of food supplied. 

Aten is a big old softy and totally wins your heart bless him, bet he'll be a right Romeo with the ladies and well Arris has always been a real cutie right out of the egg, loves to come out for a nosey (particularly sitting on my shoulder whilst I did clean out haha) and I never tired of his excited wiggle when eyeing up a mealy I put down in front of him awww bless, miss them, but uber happy they are with you and will be put to amazing use in some top class breeding plans :2thumb:*_


----------



## loonymoony

*awww thanks.....*



Artisan said:


> i'm definitely going to save a space for one of lunars future pretties myself. Can't wait for baby season to explode....ill be like a kid in a sweet shop! :2thumb:



*Awwww :blush::blush::blush: thanks I is blushing :flrt:*


----------



## Artisan

loonymoony said:


> *Awwww :blush::blush::blush: thanks I is blushing :flrt:*


:lol2: will be looking out for your classifieds ads and keeping a close eye on your web site missus :2thumb:


----------



## loonymoony

*fear not....*



Artisan said:


> :lol2: will be looking out for your classifieds ads and keeping a close eye on your web site missus :2thumb:



*Fear not when our babies pop, everyone hears about it, I do so love to share my excitement and joy..... even if they don't want to sometimes oops :blush: haha! 
Another pairing done today and several gravid girlies plodding round bless, fingers crossed for some lovely white eggies very soon and later some spanky, cutesy little hatchies awwww :flrt:*


----------



## Artisan

loonymoony said:


> *Fear not when our babies pop, everyone hears about it, I do so love to share my excitement and joy..... even if they don't want to sometimes oops :blush: haha!
> Another pairing done today and several gravid girlies plodding round bless, fingers crossed for some lovely white eggies very soon and later some spanky, cutesy little hatchies awwww :flrt:*


Bring it on! (i'm rubbing my hands in aticipation!


----------



## clairebear88

Lilly











Shadow











Blizzy











:flrt:


----------



## LovLight

loonymoony said:


> _*I was soooooo pleased to know they were there safe and sound last night, I always worry when my babies are in transit, even though I know AC take fab care of them.
> 
> Sindar has never had a single shed issue in her life, so doesn't surprise me she got down to business and got that off. Haha as you say I did indeed call her the grumpy Marshmellow, like most Blizzard morphs she likes to be mistress of her kingdom and doesn't like anyone telling her what to do, never ever bitten, you just know she's not 'Happy' haha! In all other ways she is a perfect geck, eats like a bottomless pit and as SJ rightly said WILL end up the size of a house if you don't be careful on the volume of food supplied.
> 
> Aten is a big old softy and totally wins your heart bless him, bet he'll be a right Romeo with the ladies and well Arris has always been a real cutie right out of the egg, loves to come out for a nosey (particularly sitting on my shoulder whilst I did clean out haha) and I never tired of his excited wiggle when eyeing up a mealy I put down in front of him awww bless, miss them, but uber happy they are with you and will be put to amazing use in some top class breeding plans :2thumb:*_


Thank you so much Lunar, I am chuffed to bits to have them. All are top class gecks from a top class lady and breeder and it shows no end in their form that they have had top quality care. I'm sure Sindar will keep me on my toes to ensure the same standards are upkept my end lol. Both she and lil Arris tucked in to their noms last night(he does indeed have the cutest lil wiggle hee)Aten was still in hiding but I counted the mealies in his dish and a few were missing so I think hes eaten them or they did a very good job hiding from me. Im just off home to do my morning rounds now so I'll have another look. 
Moongecko rule!

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LovLight

Quick update on my clay hides to,
managed to get a first coat on them last night after being awoken by an almighty thunderbolt at 3 in the morning 
Will do a bit more today









































Ive used a mixture of acrylic paint, pva glue and a little bit of playsand (was gonna be eco earth but at 3 in the morning really couldnt be bothered mixing it lol) just for a little texture. 
Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Big Red One

LovLight said:


> Settling in pics from last night
> 
> image
> Little Arris in his temporary rub set up. Should have him in a viv by the end of the week, just waiting on delivery of my next stack.
> 
> image
> Aten finding the warm spot. He was like a little icicle when I unboxed him so got him straight into his new abode.
> 
> image
> And Sindar having a poke about.
> 
> I put their little travel hides(aka marg tubs)in with them for a familiar smell. Both Aten and Sindar managed to trash the place overnight but lil Arris is still fast asleep....hes awful cute!


Aten is a good lad,very chilled.

You have a few nice little projects now to play with, best of look with them....
:2thumb:


----------



## LovLight

Big Red One said:


> Aten is a good lad,very chilled.
> 
> You have a few nice little projects now to play with, best of look with them....
> :2thumb:


Thanks Mark, he really is a lovely lil fella. Dead excited for thr upcoming seasons. Hopefully not a jinx to say so but fingers crossed for some good news on the Star front soon too :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Artisan

Well over the last 2 days ive been working on my 3rd leo viv....this time a 3 foot one i now have spare now my bigger snakes have out grown it.
It is for future use for my 3 rd leo - who was ment to be my 1st, but had been delayed and i will have her soon god willing. She is a hypo female and here is her new viv ready and waiting for her after she has been through quarentine.

Have put lots of interest in there for her and it's like an adventure playground like my other 2 leo vivs....has a big shelf in too for an extra adventure area, It is quite a wide shelf but that doesnt show with the angle of the pics : victory:














































And here's the lady herself


----------



## Lollys lovingly bred geck

what albino is lilly ?


----------



## Denbyc12

Lollys lovingly bred geck said:


> what albino is lilly ?


By eye colour Lily is a Tremper albino.
tremper: Tremper's usually exhibit a silver color in their eyes with thin dark red veins.









Rainwater:This strain of Albino is very much similar to both the Tremper Albino strain and the Bell Albino strain in respect to colours.

The eyes of the Rainwater Albino though are generally the darkest of all three strains. The eyes can be almost as dark as a Normal Leopard Gecko's eyes or more of a darker brown than the Tremper, with dark drown or darker veins and are not typical of the Albino eye colouring









Bell: The eyes of the Bell Albinos is the easiest way to tell them apart from the other two strains. Their eyes are a light pink color. As for the body, they tend to have brown spots.

Bell Albinos also express a lavender color on their body.


----------



## Artisan

Denbyc12 said:


> By eye colour Lily is a Tremper albino.
> tremper: Tremper's usually exhibit a silver color in their eyes with thin dark red veins.
> image
> 
> Rainwater:This strain of Albino is very much similar to both the Tremper Albino strain and the Bell Albino strain in respect to colours.
> 
> The eyes of the Rainwater Albino though are generally the darkest of all three strains. The eyes can be almost as dark as a Normal Leopard Gecko's eyes or more of a darker brown than the Tremper, with dark drown or darker veins and are not typical of the Albino eye colouring
> image
> 
> Bell: The eyes of the Bell Albinos is the easiest way to tell them apart from the other two strains. Their eyes are a light pink color. As for the body, they tend to have brown spots.
> 
> Bell Albinos also express a lavender color on their body.
> image


Hey denby after just looking at these pics i wonder if you could answer this for me if possible.

When i got my MP a few weeks ago i swore her eyes were silver and grey. But this pic of her below....i zoomed right in on her eyeball on my laptop yesterday and her eyes are grey but have a strong red veining all over them very similar to the tremper and rainwater eye pics you put up......take a look at my pic again and although you cant zoom right in on here...maybe you could save it to your comp and zoom in on that and take a look for me if its not too much trouble and tell me what you think please?

EDIT - just realised i put a close up pic on anyway so you will be able to tell no doubt without saving and zooming in on it : victory:


----------



## Bio

It is very difficult to say if your little one is a tremper or a rainwater, I have both and to be honest some of them have very similar eyes. As she has no spots it is even more difficult to say what strain she is.

So I guess unless your 100% sure what she is due to the breeder the came from test breeding might be your only option to find out


----------



## Artisan

Bio said:


> It is very difficult to say if your little one is a tremper or a rainwater, I have both and to be honest some of them have very similar eyes. As she has no spots it is even more difficult to say what strain she is.
> 
> So I guess unless your 100% sure what she is due to the breeder the came from test breeding might be your only option to find out


So you would say she is definitely somesort of albino then? : victory: Not that i mind, i just hadnt seen her eyes so close up before and thought they were just silver and black with no red in lol (im a newbie)


----------



## Denbyc12

Artisan said:


> So you would say she is definitely somesort of albino then? : victory: Not that i mind, i just hadnt seen her eyes so close up before and thought they were just silver and black with no red in lol (im a newbie)


A picture of her whole body can tell us if it's albino. my MP is albino and her tail isn't purple its yellow








As bio says it is hard to tell but I would say it's more than likely to be tremper. My MP( sunshine) is 4-5 years old I think and her offspring were tremper


----------



## Artisan

Denbyc12 said:


> A picture of her whole body can tell us if it's albino. my MP is albino and her tail isn't purple its yellow
> image
> As bio says it is hard to tell but I would say it's more than likely to be tremper. My MP( sunshine) is 4-5 years old I think and her offspring were tremper


This is a pic of mine










And this is a pic i found on an american leopard gecko breeders site

Its being sold as a rainwater patternless albino along with lots of others......










Including this possible het for rainwater albino. Both their tails are purple.










Sorry the pics are small : victory:

Im not expecting a definite answer because as you say.....it will be have to be proven out by breeding to know for sure.


----------



## Denbyc12

Artisan said:


> This is a pic of mine
> 
> image
> 
> And this is a pic i found on an american leopard gecko breeders site
> 
> Its being sold as a rainwater patternless albino along with lots of others......
> 
> image
> 
> Including this possible het for rainwater albino
> 
> image
> 
> Sorry the pics are small : victory:
> 
> Im not expecting a definite answer because as you say.....it will be have to be proven out by breeding to know for sure.


Them pictures are grom geckostec I think...over priced site in my opinion. well yours is an albino for sure in my eyes.

The best thing for you to do is test breed it with a tremper, tremper is the most common strain of albino. You don't want to breed with a bell or a rainwater and it being tremper as two different strain of albinism mixes the genetics in them and can cause physical and mental disabilities causing problems for them, yourself and the new owners if you sell them on


----------



## Artisan

Denbyc12 said:


> Them pictures are grom geckostec I think...over priced site in my opinion. well yours is an albino for sure in my eyes.
> 
> The best thing for you to do is test breed it with a tremper, tremper is the most common strain of albino. You don't want to breed with a bell or a rainwater and it being tremper as two different strain of albinism mixes the genetics in them and can cause physical and mental disabilities causing problems for them, yourself and the new owners if you sell them on


I dont know if i'd be scared to breed her to a tremper if there is even the smallest chance of her being rainwater at all (trempers all seem to look a lot yellower in their bodies with lighter heads, whiter/yellowish rather then grey/lilacy to me) I wont be breeding for some time yet anyways and maybe things will all become clearer as i gather knowledge and research and a might just pair her with a male with a less dodgey outcome :lol2:

Thanks for your input anyways : victory:

And that site - i just came across them as i was searching for various MP albino pics.


----------



## Denbyc12

The colour on the skin isn't always an indicator of morph that's like saying 
this









is the same as this 









top one is a bell bottom one is a rainwater. to be safe you could breed it to a nomal(wild type)
the babies would be 100% het for MP and 66% Albino (if it is albino for sure)
then you could incubate the babies for mix and breed them two together or a male back to the mum and see if you get any albinos


----------



## Artisan

Denbyc12 said:


> The colour on the skin isn't always an indicator of morph that's like saying
> this
> image
> 
> is the same as this
> image
> 
> top one is a bell bottom one is a rainwater. to be safe you could breed it to a nomal(wild type)
> the babies would be 100% het for MP and 66% Albino (if it is albino for sure)
> then you could incubate the babies for mix and breed them two together or a male back to the mum and see if you get any albinos


See this is why im asking so many questions.....so i can learn things  Thank you again for explaining some things to me....i now feel that bit more educated. Will probably do what you suggest. Cheers again :no1:


----------



## Denbyc12

It's no problem. I do an Animal management and we study genetics and people on this site helped me not so long ago when I didn't know all these different morphs and genetics. I just said in another thread about genetics


----------



## Denbyc12

Het stands for Heterozygous which means a genetic code within the animal is recessive meaning you can't see it its not visual. This is where the albino came from. 

If you get two albinos of the same strain so het x het in this came it becomes a homozygous which can be visual. These are also known as PHENOTYPE AND GENOTYPE.


The hypo is a Co-dominant trait. This basically means half the babies will carry the hypo gene hence the word co.

your things like bold stripes, jungles and tangerines and carrot tails are called line traits "Poly genetics" this is where you get the best looking offspring and breed them to each other to get their offspring with more of the desired look


----------



## LovLight

She doesn't resemble a visual albino to me. Easy way to tell is by age as MP albino babies hatch whitish and develop lil yellow spots as they grow. 








The above pic is my Tremper MP Zuma as a lil 10week old hatchling(MP albinos are ridiculously cute as bubs)they grow to look very different though








This is a grown on pic of Zuma and you can see that the body patternation is now gone. I've just realised that I've not got a totally up to date pic of Zuma so I'll snap one today and get some eye shots. 
How old is your little one? 
Both my visual MP albino girls(the other being Celeste who is a mack het ember) have albino eyes. Do you know what the parents of your girl are? Albino in any of the three strains is ressessive so both parents would need to be at least het albino to produce visual abino offspring. 
P.s(apologies if any of this post reads as gobbldygook-I'm in insomniac mode at present so will come back tomo and check its coherent lol)

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Artisan

Denbyc12 said:


> Het stands for Heterozygous which means a genetic code within the animal is recessive meaning you can't see it its not visual. This is where the albino came from.
> 
> If you get two albinos of the same strain so het x het in this came it becomes a homozygous which can be visual. These are also known as PHENOTYPE AND GENOTYPE.
> 
> 
> The hypo is a Co-dominant trait. This basically means half the babies will carry the hypo gene hence the word co.
> 
> your things like bold stripes, jungles and tangerines and carrot tails are called line traits "Poly genetics" this is where you get the best looking offspring and breed them to each other to get their offspring with more of the desired look


i know about genetics as i have a shed load of boas that are albino/2 different lines of hypo/het albinos/het anery/double het sunglow etc but its just the fact after seeing your pics of eyes i realised that things might show in different ways in which i'm used to and t got me wondering about my little lady. i was under the impression she was just a normal until i saw the eye pics lol. Maybe i'm just reading too much into it and tbh i don't really mind if she is or isn't - but it did get me wondering!


LovLight said:


> She doesn't resemble a visual albino to me. Easy way to tell is by age as MP albino babies hatch whitish and develop lil yellow spots as they grow.
> image
> The above pic is my Tremper MP Zuma as a lil 10week old hatchling(MP albinos are ridiculously cute as bubs)they grow to look very different though
> image
> This is a grown on pic of Zuma and you can see that the body patternation is now gone. I've just realised that I've not got a totally up to date pic of Zuma so I'll snap one today and get some eye shots.
> How old is your little one?
> Both my visual MP albino girls(the other being Celeste who is a mack het ember) have albino eyes. Do you know what the parents of your girl are? Albino in any of the three strains is ressessive so both parents would need to be at least het albino to produce visual abino offspring.
> P.s(apologies if any of this post reads as gobbldygook-I'm in insomniac mode at present so will come back tomo and check its coherent lol)
> 
> Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


Hi hun, i know nothing of her parentage or her exact age. She was 57g on the day i got her around 3 maybe 4 weeks ago and as far as i know is a 2012 hatchling : victory:


----------



## joshhammond

i think my brain just exploded. 

i dont understand all the morphs etc. i just like the purdy colours!


----------



## Artisan

joshhammond said:


> i think my brain just exploded.
> 
> i dont understand all the morphs etc. i just like the purdy colours!


:lol2:


----------



## DragonFish66

joshhammond said:


> i think my brain just exploded.
> 
> i dont understand all the morphs etc. i just like the purdy colours!


Yer its like learning the morphs again for me i've got my head round corn snake morphs these seem to be abit different through i will buy the ones i like the look of


----------



## LovLight

Artisan said:


> i know about genetics as i have a shed load of boas that are albino/2 different lines of hypo/het albinos/het anery/double het sunglow etc but its just the fact after seeing your pics of eyes i realised that things might show in different ways in which i'm used to and t got me wondering about my little lady. i was under the impression she was just a normal until i saw the eye pics lol. Maybe i'm just reading too much into it and tbh i don't really mind if she is or isn't - but it did get me wondering!
> 
> 
> Hi hun, i know nothing of her parentage or her exact age. She was 57g on the day i got her around 3 maybe 4 weeks ago and as far as i know is a 2012 hatchling : victory:


Nice chunky girl then :thumbup:
I've just had another look at the pics(admittedly in my still sleep ravaged state)and I have to say she still doesn't show any visual albino traits to me. MP's are still a pretty new morph to me, having only really discovered them last summer, but from what I've seen there does seem to be a big variation in colour, ranging from various yellowy shades to plumy greyish purples. Being very similar to the blizzard gene they can be quite the little chameleons can MP's and do vary the colours they display depending on temperature and mood. As an example Nephele one of my mack MP girls
















Both the above pics are the same gecko and she is not in shed in the top one. From what I have learned since getting lil Nephs, the better examples display a more even colour tone and less yellowing of the body(although I'm not yet 100% as to whether this is purely in the mack examples)
Star








my other MP girl is also mack and 100% het tremper is a little darker again and has a lime green under casting to the body(this, I have learned is a good thing and present in top quality MP's-although again not yet sure if this is specific to the mack line) given your girly is now completely free of any patternation she is likely aged above 9 months which if memory serves is about when the last traces of pattern fade, although this is variable from gecko to gecko. Straight MP's hatch pale with tannish or greyish lil spots developing. The carrot tail is a poly which has been bred into some lines. Without parentage their is no real way of knowing if she is carrying any hets though. Try and get a good clear eye shot in decent light and I shall do the same with my girls who I am sure of their parentage and we can compare. 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Artisan

LovLight said:


> Nice chunky girl then :thumbup:
> I've just had another look at the pics(admittedly in my still sleep ravaged state)and I have to say she still doesn't show any visual albino traits to me. MP's are still a pretty new morph to me, having only really discovered them last summer, but from what I've seen there does seem to be a big variation in colour, ranging from various yellowy shades to plumy greyish purples. Being very similar to the blizzard gene they can be quite the little chameleons can MP's and do vary the colours they display depending on temperature and mood. As an example Nephele one of my mack MP girls
> image
> image
> Both the above pics are the same gecko and she is not in shed in the top one. From what I have learned since getting lil Nephs, the better examples display a more even colour tone and less yellowing of the body(although I'm not yet 100% as to whether this is purely in the mack examples)
> Star
> image
> my other MP girl is also mack and 100% het tremper is a little darker again and has a lime green under casting to the body(this, I have learned is a good thing and present in top quality MP's-although again not yet sure if this is specific to the mack line) given your girly is now completely free of any patternation she is likely aged above 9 months which if memory serves is about when the last traces of pattern fade, althogh this is variable from gecko to gecko. Straight MP's hatch pale with tannish or greyish lil spots developing. The carrot tail is a poly which has been need into some lines. Without parentage their is no real way of knowing if she is carrying any hets though. Try and get a good clear eye shot in decent light and I shall do the same with my girls who I am sure of their parentage and we can compare.
> 
> Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


i picked her purely for the way she looked, she's very beautiful to me  i have noticed she does change colour a lot. Her shades can lighten or darken depending on what part of the viv she's in. i had her out the other day and she looked all over silver grey and i thought she was going into shed but she was out pottering half an hour later and had gone back to yellow with silver head  i'm delighted with her and love the simplicity of her colours and lack of patterning - she's an extemely pretty little lady : victory:


----------



## LovLight

joshhammond said:


> i think my brain just exploded.
> 
> i dont understand all the morphs etc. i just like the purdy colours!


Heehee 
It is a bit like that sometimes. I know when I first started looking into morphs and genetics I thought my head would fall off and I'd never get my poor lil candyfloss brain around it. I have come to the conclusion though that it is an ongoing thing that is constantly evolving and so you treat it as such and just learn piece by piece-can't write an encyclopedia overnight so to speak. I'm still scratching the surface of trempers and all the lil quirks that go along with that specific albino trait, not even attempted bells and rainwaters yet lol although pretty much the same principle will apply(I just haven't learned all the morph names of th yet lol)I'm sure I'll get there eventually though. 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LovLight

Artisan said:


> i picked her purely for the way she looked, she's very beautiful to me  i have noticed she does change colour a lot. Her shades can lighten or darken depending on what part of the viv she's in. i had her out the other day and she looked all over silver grey and i thought she was going into shed but she was out pottering half an hour later and had gone back to yellow with silver head  i'm delighted with her and love the simplicity of her colours and lack of patterning - she's an extemely pretty little lady : victory:


I'm the same, when I saw Nephs she was so unlike any other gecko I had seen she really stood out to me and despite not really knowing much about the morph(certainly didn't think she would really fit into my breeding plans-til I discovered embers-who knew? Lol)I knew I had to have her! I've grown increasingly fond of this morph over the past year and I think they are lovely. Your girly is gorgeous whatever hidden gene she may or not possess. I think you always maintain a fondness for the morph of your first leo, be it a normal or a fancy morph. My love of raptors stemed from a het of my first tremper and I've basically centred my breeding project around that so def had an effect on me. 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LovLight

Another quick update on my diy clay hides. Got a second coat on them yesterday afternoon so they are nice and textured up now. Just have to add a few highlights here and there with some dry brushing. 
































Any tips/suggestions welcome 
Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joshhammond

those are incredible! would look great in a viv with a lot plants (artificial or real) 

great work


----------



## AilsaM

I've not been on much these days and it's been so good catching up with this thread, you all have truely amazing looking leo's and am a wee bit jealous :blush:


----------



## babychessie

Anyone here know if the Big Yellow gecko are still running? Messaged them almost a week ago and still haven't had a reply?


----------



## Artisan

LovLight said:


> Try and get a good clear eye shot in decent light and I shall do the same with my girls who I am sure of their parentage and we can compare


I tried to get some pics but she wouldnt keep still :lol2:

Managed to get one closer shot and cropped it.The 2nd one ive also cropped and resized and its a touch blurry but you can still tell the colour of the veins i think : victory:


----------



## kman5225

AilsaM said:


> I've not been on much these days and it's been so good catching up with this thread, you all have truely amazing looking leo's and am a wee bit jealous :blush:


I've just picked up a new raptor female nearly super hypo apart from light brown spot patterning can't wait to get home so I can show her off :-D


----------



## clairebear88

lovingly bred geck said:


> what albino is lilly ?


she is tremper albino


----------



## Artisan

Here's some more pics of my 2 i took today 

ROCCO




























SILVER


----------



## LovLight

Artisan said:


> Here's some more pics of my 2 i took today
> 
> ROCCO
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> SILVER
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


They look gorg! 
Really lovely piccys. Rocco looks a proper lil cheeky chappy and Silver looks a real serene lil lady :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Artisan

LovLight said:


> They look gorg!
> Really lovely piccys. Rocco looks a proper lil cheeky chappy and Silver looks a real serene lil lady :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


Spot on....rocco is always out mooching or got his head out of one of his hides and doesnt seem that nervy but silver is a bit more timid : victory:

By the way...i posted eye pics further up the thread for you hun :2thumb:


----------



## AilsaM

kman5225 said:


> I've just picked up a new raptor female nearly super hypo apart from light brown spot patterning can't wait to get home so I can show her off :-D


Awesome, looking forward to pics :flrt:


----------



## LovLight

Ive been putting together another rack today. Been coverting my diy ones over to the vivexotic ones just to get everything a bit more uniforn. Made the mistake when making my own of using white contiboard to save a few pennies but I just didnt like the look of it in the end.
New rack








(There actually 5 high but I couldnt fit them all in) going to seal them in the morning. 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LovLight

Artisan said:


> Spot on....rocco is always out mooching or got his head out of one of his hides and doesnt seem that nervy but silver is a bit more timid : victory:
> 
> By the way...i posted eye pics further up the thread for you hun :2thumb:


Ahh right hun, didnt scroll back lol.
I forgot about taking my eye pics today:banghead: but I've just tried to get a few now(not very good cause the lights gone)








Above pic is Celeste, mack snow murphy's albino het eclipse.
Hopefully you can zoom it in? Ive not got a photo editor thingy on this phone but most definately the paler albino eye and in contrast to Nephele








Who is a non albino mack MP.
Sorry bout the rubbish pics but they are off my phone in bad light. Will try to get some more tomo. 



Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joshhammond

speaking of sealing things in vivs

ive just applied the first coat of paint to my viv build. (i did ask this in the habitat section but no one replied) ive used some stone touch plastikote spray paint (which i really like) and once its dried fully im going to be brushing in some highlights and detailed sections. 

what i want to know is can i leave the paint as is or should i use some of the sealant spray over the top of the whole lot?

here's a link to what i used.

Decorative spray paints from Plasti-kote, the market leading spray paint

and this is a link to the weird sealant/finish thing i found

Plastikote Stone Touch Paint (400ml) - Clear Sealer

any suggestions?


----------



## LovLight

joshhammond said:


> speaking of sealing things in vivs
> 
> ive just applied the first coat of paint to my viv build. (i did ask this in the habitat section but no one replied) ive used some stone touch plastikote spray paint (which i really like) and once its dried fully im going to be brushing in some highlights and detailed sections.
> 
> what i want to know is can i leave the paint as is or should i use some of the sealant spray over the top of the whole lot?
> 
> here's a link to what i used.
> 
> Decorative spray paints from Plasti-kote, the market leading spray paint
> 
> and this is a link to the weird sealant/finish thing i found
> 
> Plastikote Stone Touch Paint (400ml) - Clear Sealer
> 
> any suggestions?


Hi Josh, not used this stuff before but it does say on the first link to extend product life use the clear sealer, so I imagine it wouldnt be a bad thing. It just helps when your doing clean outs as if your using a damp cloth to wipe or somthing like that over time you could spoil the overall effect you've achieved. I dont know if you really need to buy the matching sealer though. I know a lot of people you yacht varnish but I think thats even more. If you do buy the matching sealer I'd give it at least a week to air it out as its an aerosol. 

Ooo p.s thanks for your kind comment earlier about my lil clay hides, they turned out ok for the minimal effort I gave them. I just used watered down pva glue to seal them as its what I had at home. 
Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Artisan

LovLight said:


> Ahh right hun, didnt scroll back lol.
> I forgot about taking my eye pics today:banghead: but I've just tried to get a few now(not very good cause the lights gone)
> image
> Above pic is Celeste, mack snow murphy's albino het eclipse.
> Hopefully you can zoom it in? Ive not got a photo editor thingy on this phone but most definately the paler albino eye and in contrast to Nephele
> image
> Who is a non albino mack MP.
> Sorry bout the rubbish pics but they are off my phone in bad light. Will try to get some more tomo.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


Ah thanks for the pics hun, I reckon silver looks like nephele tbh....Which is what i reckoned at the start...just when i saw those other eye pics that were posted got me thinking. I reckon that mystery can be put to bed now unless i decide to pair her up in the future and she throws something out.

Loving the new little viv stack - cant wait to see it completed. Are those the 2 foot viv exotics? : victory:


----------



## joshhammond

LovLight said:


> Hi Josh, not used this stuff before but it does say on the first link to extend product life use the clear sealer, so I imagine it wouldnt be a bad thing. It just helps when your doing clean outs as if your using a damp cloth to wipe or somthing like that over time you could spoil the overall effect you've achieved. I dont know if you really need to buy the matching sealer though. I know a lot of people you yacht varnish but I think thats even more. If you do buy the matching sealer I'd give it at least a week to air it out as its an aerosol.
> 
> Ooo p.s thanks for your kind comment earlier about my lil clay hides, they turned out ok for the minimal effort I gave them. I just used watered down pva glue to seal them as its what I had at home.
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


yeah, planning on airing it for a good week or so to let the fumes disperse. think im going to try and get a sealer of some kind at some point during the weekend. getting really excited about the build now. its almost finished 


and no worries. those hides really do look good


----------



## LovLight

Artisan said:


> Ah thanks for the pics hun, I reckon silver looks like nephele tbh....Which is what i reckoned at the start...just when i saw those other eye pics that were posted got me thinking. I reckon that mystery can be put to bed now unless i decide to pair her up in the future and she throws something out.
> 
> Loving the new little viv stack - cant wait to see it completed. Are those the 2 foot viv exotics? : victory:


No worries hun, my pics are never any good lol but I'm glad they served a purpose. 
Silver's eyes look straight mp/normal to me too. Albino mp will just show the colouration of the albino strain to which they are related. You never know when it comes to hidden traits and breeding though. If you ever do fancy a lil boyfriend for her give me a shout lol :thumbup:

Thanks hun 
Yes those are the ones. In an ideal world I'd sooner have gotten some custom made, but I'd have to order them all together and that was a bit to much. I'm just doing a couple a week at the mo til all are swaped over. I'm up to 18 now, so getting there. Probaly get two more next week if I can manage it. I'm not doing owt fancy devor wise though really, I've deliberately simplified things on that front to save a bit of time cleaning for when my hatchies arrive. 
Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LovLight

joshhammond said:


> yeah, planning on airing it for a good week or so to let the fumes disperse. think im going to try and get a sealer of some kind at some point during the weekend. getting really excited about the build now. its almost finished
> 
> 
> and no worries. those hides really do look good


How strong is that stuff? I'm sure I looked at if not the same thing, something very similar in B&Q not that long ago. Wouldn't mind giving it a try myself. Looking forward to your pics of the finished project. 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Artisan

LovLight said:


> No worries hun, my pics are never any good lol but I'm glad they served a purpose.
> Silver's eyes look straight mp/normal to me too. Albino mp will just show the colouration of the albino strain to which they are related. You never know when it comes to hidden traits and breeding though. If you ever do fancy a lil boyfriend for her give me a shout lol :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


Oh i would definitely be on the lookout for a future boyfriend for her...Just give me a shout when you think you have the right suitor for such a lovely little lady, Thanks :2thumb:


----------



## DragonFish66

Some great pics again i need to get some sorted out i dont like waiting :lol2: abit of a dead end round here for leos got to wait till donny i take it the first one is in june sometime?


----------



## joshhammond

got a coat of textured paint on last night. just letting it dry since its still a bit tacky. few close ups of different bits since the rest of the viv is masked up with newspaper!

few pics  




























once its dry im going to be brushing on some highlights and little details. once thats done the whole lot will be sealed 


one more... i totally wasnt wearing a facemask while pretending to be bane from the dark knight rises...


----------



## kman5225

kman5225 said:


> I've just picked up a new raptor female nearly super hypo apart from light brown spot patterning can't wait to get home so I can show her off :-D


shes not very photogenic yet and i dont want to unsettle her too muchbut here are the best pics i got so far 



















i absolutly love her eyes her other eye if i can get a shot is 3/4 red and the rest orange its awsome im soooo happy shes finally home =P :lol2:


----------



## LovLight

joshhammond said:


> got a coat of textured paint on last night. just letting it dry since its still a bit tacky. few close ups of different bits since the rest of the viv is masked up with newspaper!
> 
> few pics
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> once its dry im going to be brushing on some highlights and little details. once thats done the whole lot will be sealed
> 
> 
> one more... i totally wasnt wearing a facemask while pretending to be bane from the dark knight rises...
> 
> image


Looking good :thumbup:
That paint really does add some nice texture. 
Lol loving the Bane look! 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joshhammond

LovLight said:


> Looking good :thumbup:
> That paint really does add some nice texture.
> Lol loving the Bane look!
> 
> Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


when the vivarium is finished, then my geckos have permission to move in!


----------



## Artisan

joshhammond said:


> got a coat of textured paint on last night. just letting it dry since its still a bit tacky. few close ups of different bits since the rest of the viv is masked up with newspaper!
> 
> few pics
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> once its dry im going to be brushing on some highlights and little details. once thats done the whole lot will be sealed
> 
> 
> one more... i totally wasnt wearing a facemask while pretending to be bane from the dark knight rises...
> 
> image





joshhammond said:


> when the vivarium is finished, then my geckos have permission to move in!
> 
> image


Hahaha you could be twins josh :2thumb:


----------



## LovLight

kman5225 said:


> shes not very photogenic yet and i dont want to unsettle her too muchbut here are the best pics i got so far
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> i absolutly love her eyes her other eye if i can get a shot is 3/4 red and the rest orange its awsome im soooo happy shes finally home =P :lol2:


Aww looks a real cutie 
Its the patternless stripe gene that gives Raptors the reduced body patternation not the hypo gene.








These are my to girls Astrid and Juno(no hypo gene in either) 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LovLight

joshhammond said:


> when the vivarium is finished, then my geckos have permission to move in!
> 
> image


Hehe I don't think they will be trying to gatecrash early eith him standing guard 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joshhammond

YEAH!!!!!


----------



## kman5225

LovLight said:


> Aww looks a real cutie
> Its the patternless stripe gene that gives Raptors the reduced body patternation not the hypo gene.
> image
> These are my to girls Astrid and Juno(no hypo gene in either)
> 
> Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


yes i only used that as a colour reference im just about to post a few new back and tail shots and youll see what i mean she looks nothing like any other raptor i have seen personally she is amazing lol 

cant wait till next season ive got het raptor eggs coming which im going to grow to put with her hopefully strengthening the raptor gene if i select properly :} i feel like a child in a sweet shop at home just missing a mack snow and have to find a male :}


----------



## kman5225

kman5225 said:


> yes i only used that as a colour reference im just about to post a few new back and tail shots and youll see what i mean she looks nothing like any other raptor i have seen personally she is amazing lol
> 
> cant wait till next season ive got het raptor eggs coming which im going to grow to put with her hopefully strengthening the raptor gene if i select properly :} i feel like a child in a sweet shop at home just missing a mack snow and have to find a male :}






























see she really different :} ive got another pic to post in a bit my carrot tailhas just shed and has reminded me why i loe the shct soo much :}


----------



## LovLight

kman5225 said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> see she really different :} ive got another pic to post in a bit my carrot tailhas just shed and has reminded me why i loe the shct soo much :}


Aww what a lil sweetie 
Lovely bold head markings and a nice bit of tang there too. Raptors are my base morph for my breeding projects so a big favourite for me. You've certainly got yourself a little cracker there, looks a lot like my lil newbie Arris 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AilsaM

I am so glad this has turned out to be such a great thread, I've loved reading through it. :2thumb::no1:


----------



## kman5225

kman5225 said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> see she really different :} ive got another pic to post in a bit my carrot tailhas just shed and has reminded me why i loe the shct soo much :}


how orange ??? 










Its awsome i think he carrys a very strong carrot tail gene and thinking of putting him with my raptor would it work ? 
Would the younge still have the chance of coming out with the raptor eyes ? Sorry only just getting into the raptor blood line :}


----------



## LovLight

AilsaM said:


> I am so glad this has turned out to be such a great thread, I've loved reading through it. :2thumb::no1:


Its cause leo people have such super duper taste and obviously are extremely awesome! 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AilsaM

LovLight said:


> Its cause leo people have such super duper taste and obviously are extremely awesome!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


Of course you all are, now send me all your leo's :2thumb:


----------



## kman5225

AilsaM said:


> Of course you all are, now send me all your leo's :2thumb:



PRY THEM FROM MY DEAD FINGERS =p :lol2:


----------



## AilsaM

kman5225 said:


> PRY THEM FROM MY DEAD FINGERS =p :lol2:


I can do that, come here my pretty :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## LovLight

kman5225 said:


> how orange ???
> 
> image
> 
> Its awsome i think he carrys a very strong carrot tail gene and thinking of putting him with my raptor would it work ?
> Would the younge still have the chance of coming out with the raptor eyes ? Sorry only just getting into the raptor blood line :}


That certainly is one very full carrot tail 
As far as the eyes go if you were to breed the two together, it would very much depend on whether the shct has any known hets?
Raptor is a combination morph made up from ressessive genes, tremper albino and eclipse and the polygenetic trait patternless stripe. So to achieve the same result in offspring you would need to breed to another animal who is either visual for these traits or het for them. The hypo in your shct on the other hand is dominant so only one copy of this gene needs to be present to reproduce the effect. By crossing your raptor to your shct(presuming she has neither eclipse or talbino hets) you would produce half hypo(likely a high percentage super hypo) and half normal offspring all of which would be het for tremper albino and eclipse. You would also have a good chance of improving and passing that nice carrot tail onto most of the hatchies. 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LovLight

AilsaM said:


> Of course you all are, now send me all your leo's :2thumb:


Unhand my leos you leonapper you...........dont make me go ninja! 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kman5225

lovlight said:


> that certainly is one very full carrot tail
> as far as the eyes go if you were to breed the two together, it would very much depend on whether the shct has any known hets?
> Raptor is a combination morph made up from ressessive genes, tremper albino and eclipse and the polygenetic trait patternless stripe. So to achieve the same result in offspring you would need to breed to another animal who is either visual for these traits or het for them. The hypo in your shct on the other hand is co dominant so only one copy of this gene needs to be present to reproduce the effect. By crossing your raptor to your shct(presuming she has neither eclipse or talbino hets) you would produce half hypo(likely a high percentage super hypo) and half normal offspring all of which would be het for tremper albino and eclipse. You would also have a good chance of improving and passing that nice carrot tail onto most of the hatchies.
> 
> sent from my gt-i8190 using tapatalk 2


okay brilliant im gunna play around with pairings soon put the carrot tail in with my my other raptor blood line female take the best male and then breed that with the raptor :} 

but the carrot tails mother was a blizzard and his father a super hypo carrot tail but his fathers tail was only 50% orange or so i was shown by the breeder :}


----------



## joshhammond

i wish i understood all that stuff! as i said before, i just like the purdy colours!!!!

in the future i may be pairing a mack snow and a "normal" so i dont know what that would make morph-wise.

still, im just happy having my geckos and watching them scamper around and be all leopardy and gecko-ey (those are technical terms by the way)


----------



## LovLight

kman5225 said:


> okay brilliant im gunna play around with pairings soon put the carrot tail in with my my other raptor blood line female take the best male and then breed that with the raptor :}
> 
> but the carrot tails mother was a blizzard and his father a super hypo carrot tail but his fathers tail was only 50% orange or so i was shown by the breeder :}


Well blizzard is another ressessive so the carrot tail will be het for blizzard. 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LovLight

joshhammond said:


> i wish i understood all that stuff! as i said before, i just like the purdy colours!!!!
> 
> in the future i may be pairing a mack snow and a "normal" so i dont know what that would make morph-wise.
> 
> still, im just happy having my geckos and watching them scamper around and be all leopardy and gecko-ey (those are technical terms by the way)


It still baffles me to so dont worry lol I'm always double checking myself to make sure ive got it right. 
Mack is co dom so to a normal you'd get half macks and half normals 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kman5225

LovLight said:


> It still baffles me to so dont worry lol I'm always double checking myself to make sure ive got it right.
> Mack is co dom so to a normal you'd get half macks and half normals
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


yeah i still get rather confuddled over alot there are soo many different breeds colours and markings its unreal but thats why leopard geckos are so great they seem to please everyone that sees them 

iim confused about the difference between bell albino and chocolate albino they basically look the same !!!! lol


----------



## LovLight

kman5225 said:


> yeah i still get rather confuddled over alot there are soo many different breeds colours and markings its unreal but thats why leopard geckos are so great they seem to please everyone that sees them
> 
> iim confused about the difference between bell albino and chocolate albino they basically look the same !!!! lol


Well a Bell albino is one of the three albino strains(the other two being Tremper and Rainwaters)Bells are known specifically for the distinctive pink tone of their eyes. Chocolate albinos have no genetic difference to a regular albino, the darker brown colouration of the spots is typically just down to a lower incubation temperature of the egg. 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marcia

LovLight said:


> Well a Bell albino is one of the three albino strains(the other two being Tremper and Rainwaters)Bells are known specifically for the distinctive pink tone of their eyes. Chocolate albinos have no genetic difference to a regular albino, the darker brown colouration of the spots is typically just down to a lower incubation temperature of the egg.
> 
> Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


I've often wondered about the difference. Thanks for that, that's made it very clear 


Sent from my iPhone whilst battling zombies


----------



## LovLight

Marcia said:


> I've often wondered about the difference. Thanks for that, that's made it very clear
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone whilst battling zombies


Glad to help 
It can be confusing as shops especially will often sell under the 'chocolate albino' tag without actually listing the correct strain. I think the confusion with Bells inparticular is because they naturally have a stronger deeper tone in comparison to the other two strains(at least those I've seen)the key is in the eyes when it comes to albinos though. There is a very good sticky on the lizard section of this forum that explains how to distinguish the three albino strains eyes too. 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Denbyc12

Hope this helps for albinism Fabs Reptiles - Recessive
Tremper Albino

The Tremper Albino (also called the Texas Albino) was the first Albino strain discovered in 1996 by Ron Tremper.

Tremper's usually exhibit a silver color in their eyes with thin dark red veins. 
Their body colour ranges from a light pink to sometimes darker pink and yellow bands on the body, in the tail, these bands are normally white. Incubation temp greatly affects the shade of this strain. with lower temps creating darker "mocha" or "chocolate" versions.

As this was the first Albino strain discovered, it is the most commonly found in most pet stores and breeders. This Tremper is expressing lavender - a common trait of bell's, but it's eye colour gives it's true genome away.











Rainwater Albino

The second discovered strain of Albinos was the Rainwater Albino, (named after its discoverer Tim Rainwater) also known as the Las Vegas Albino.

This strain of Albino is very much similar to both the Tremper Albino strain and the Bell Albino strain in respect to colours.

The eyes of the Rainwater Albino though are generally the darkest of all three strains. The eyes can be almost as dark as a Normal Leopard Gecko's eyes or more of a darker brown than the Tremper, with dark drown or darker veins and are not typical of the Albino eye coloring.











Bell Albino

The Bell Albino is the newest of the three Leopard Gecko Albino Strains and was discovered by Mark Bell.

The eyes of the Bell Albinos is the easiest way to tell them apart from the other two strains. Their eyes are a light pink color. As for the body, they tend to have brown spots.


----------



## joshhammond

painting is finished. (just about) just got to put a sealant on it, fix the heating element and thermostat in place, then im sorted. just got to let it stand to let the fumes dissipate then im sorted! 



.... just need to get the sealant then im done


----------



## LovLight

joshhammond said:


> painting is finished. (just about) just got to put a sealant on it, fix the heating element and thermostat in place, then im sorted. just got to let it stand to let the fumes dissipate then im sorted!
> 
> 
> 
> .... just need to get the sealant then im done
> 
> 
> image


Nice job 
What sealant did you go for in tge end?

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AilsaM

LovLight said:


> Unhand my leos you leonapper you...........dont make me go ninja!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


Nope I wont unhand them............you'll just have to go ninja, if you dare !


----------



## LovLight

So Sindar my very beautiful new arrival has been having a wail of a time parading aroud her new home at night. Her favourite pastime so far has been to practise her sailing skills 









Land Ahoy!









Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## babychessie

She's bootiful! :flrt:


----------



## LovLight

AilsaM said:


> Nope I wont unhand them............you'll just have to go ninja, if you dare !


You asked for it.........








........Bring It! 
Hieeeeyaaaahhhhh 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AilsaM

LovLight said:


> You asked for it.........
> image
> ........Bring It!
> Hieeeeyaaaahhhhh
> 
> Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


Ooooooooooo scary ninja :gasp:















But you don't scare me :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## kman5225

Denbyc12 said:


> Hope this helps for albinism Fabs Reptiles - Recessive
> Tremper Albino
> 
> The Tremper Albino (also called the Texas Albino) was the first Albino strain discovered in 1996 by Ron Tremper.
> 
> Tremper's usually exhibit a silver color in their eyes with thin dark red veins.
> Their body colour ranges from a light pink to sometimes darker pink and yellow bands on the body, in the tail, these bands are normally white. Incubation temp greatly affects the shade of this strain. with lower temps creating darker "mocha" or "chocolate" versions.
> 
> As this was the first Albino strain discovered, it is the most commonly found in most pet stores and breeders. This Tremper is expressing lavender - a common trait of bell's, but it's eye colour gives it's true genome away.
> 
> 
> image
> 
> Rainwater Albino
> 
> The second discovered strain of Albinos was the Rainwater Albino, (named after its discoverer Tim Rainwater) also known as the Las Vegas Albino.
> 
> This strain of Albino is very much similar to both the Tremper Albino strain and the Bell Albino strain in respect to colours.
> 
> The eyes of the Rainwater Albino though are generally the darkest of all three strains. The eyes can be almost as dark as a Normal Leopard Gecko's eyes or more of a darker brown than the Tremper, with dark drown or darker veins and are not typical of the Albino eye coloring.
> 
> image
> 
> 
> Bell Albino
> 
> The Bell Albino is the newest of the three Leopard Gecko Albino Strains and was discovered by Mark Bell.
> 
> The eyes of the Bell Albinos is the easiest way to tell them apart from the other two strains. Their eyes are a light pink color. As for the body, they tend to have brown spots.
> 
> image


okay earlier in this log i posted a picture of a "chocolate albino" on close inspection of her eye it is bell albino but colourings through her body are really dark im gunna post a pic of her eye and see what you guys think as im stumped lol


----------



## LovLight

babychessie said:


> She's bootiful! :flrt:


Thank you 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LovLight

AilsaM said:


> Ooooooooooo scary ninja :gasp:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you don't scare me :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Ok time to bring out the big guns









Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AilsaM

LovLight said:


> Ok time to bring out the big guns
> image
> 
> Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


Haha Miss Piggy, that the best you can do lol


----------



## LovLight

AilsaM said:


> Haha Miss Piggy, that the best you can do lol


You may mock, but I got back up punk!









Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AilsaM

LovLight said:


> You may mock, but I got back up punk!
> image
> 
> Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


 
Awwwww cute wittle bunny :flrt:


----------



## LovLight

AilsaM said:


> Awwwww cute wittle bunny :flrt:


You say that now but you've not seen the rage when someone messes with his carrots! 









Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AilsaM

LovLight said:


> You say that now but you've not seen the rage when someone messes with his carrots!
> image
> 
> Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2




Your leo's, hand them over!


----------



## Marcia

LovLight said:


> So Sindar my very beautiful new arrival has been having a wail of a time parading aroud her new home at night. Her favourite pastime so far has been to practise her sailing skills
> image
> 
> Land Ahoy!
> image
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


Aww, such a beauty 


Sent from my iPhone whilst battling zombies


----------



## kman5225

kman5225 said:


> okay earlier in this log i posted a picture of a "chocolate albino" on close inspection of her eye it is bell albino but colourings through her body are really dark im gunna post a pic of her eye and see what you guys think as im stumped lol












see the eye is soo light slighty pink in colouration with deep red veins running through it you can just make out the red veins sorry eye shots are really hard lol 










the colouring seems to be light as anything one day then dark the next lol 










if anyone can better advise id greatly appreciate it :}


----------



## DragonFish66

LovLight said:


> You asked for it.........
> image
> ........Bring It!
> Hieeeeyaaaahhhhh
> 
> Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


You want to watch it she kidnapped my bloodred corn :gasp: :whip: :lol2:


----------



## AilsaM

DragonFish66 said:


> You want to watch it she kidnapped my bloodred corn :gasp: :whip: :lol2:


Lies damn it, all lies, she's mine I tell you :bash::whip::lol2:


----------



## JessT860

Gorgo(f):









Pip(m):









Piggy(f):









Korra(f):









Luca(m)









Awesome thread  It's lovely seeing everyone's gorgeous geckos <3


----------



## AilsaM

JessT860 said:


> Gorgo(f):
> image
> 
> Pip(m):
> image
> 
> Piggy(f):
> image
> 
> Korra(f):
> image
> 
> Luca(m)
> image
> 
> Awesome thread  It's lovely seeing everyone's gorgeous geckos <3


Outstanding pics and stunning leo's :flrt:
I can't wait to get mine.


----------



## babychessie

Just a question for you all, what livefoods do you feed your geckos?

My lil' boy won't eat mealies, and the only other thing they sell at Petsathome (my nearest live food place) is crickets...so aside from the occasional waxworm as a treat he doesn't get a very varied diet.

What else do you feed your leos, and where do you get it from?:2thumb:


----------



## babychessie

AilsaM said:


> Outstanding pics and stunning leo's :flrt:
> I can't wait to get mine.


When are you getting yours? Do you know what type yet? 

I might be getting my second later on this week- very excited! :2thumb:


----------



## AilsaM

babychessie said:


> Just a question for you all, what livefoods do you feed your geckos?
> 
> My lil' boy won't eat mealies, and the only other thing they sell at Petsathome (my nearest live food place) is crickets...so aside from the occasional waxworm as a treat he doesn't get a very varied diet.
> 
> What else do you feed your leos, and where do you get it from?:2thumb:


Wax worms, silk worms, calci worms, crickets, locust, dubia roaches, turk roaches.

I have a growing colony of Turk roaches I plan on trying with mine and I'll also have a selection of the above as well and I think it will just be a case of trial and error finding out which food they like best.

My local [email protected] only stock crickets, locust, mealies, morio worms etc & on a thread I was given these links for live food http://www.rickslivefood.co.uk/vmchk.html, http://www.silkwormstore.co.uk/


----------



## joshhammond

LovLight said:


> Nice job
> What sealant did you go for in tge end?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


not got it yet (hopefully getting it tomorow)


----------



## AilsaM

babychessie said:


> When are you getting yours? Do you know what type yet?
> 
> I might be getting my second later on this week- very excited! :2thumb:


Not planning on getting mine till the summer and I'm wanting a Super Hypo :mf_dribble:


----------



## Sami051290

babychessie said:


> Just a question for you all, what livefoods do you feed your geckos?
> 
> My lil' boy won't eat mealies, and the only other thing they sell at Petsathome (my nearest live food place) is crickets...so aside from the occasional waxworm as a treat he doesn't get a very varied diet.
> 
> What else do you feed your leos, and where do you get it from?:2thumb:


My leo girl will not eat mealies to save her life although her breeder told me that's what she was used to so I tried her on crickets which she ate but didn't seem all that pleased. I got some locusts in for my beardies and took the smallest one out of the box to try her with and she wolfed it down her, she absolutely adores them! She now has a diet of locusts and crickets. She's since had one or 2 mealies but she'll only have morios! fussy girl! 

Going to buy some waxworms and try her on one soon and I'm considering small dubia roaches and silkworms, don't know if anyone else has had a go with them? Would love to know what you all think on the dubia roach front? Did your geckos accept them easily?

I'm very lucky that I live near 2 specialist reptile shops so I source all my mealies, crickets, locusts and waxworms from them. Have a look on google, its how I found my shops. Other than that, I know there's a lot of online shops that sell them. Delivery seems pretty cheap too. I'm ordering the dubia roaches and silkworms online soon so I'll keep you posted on what I found


----------



## Lesley4444

kman5225 said:


> image
> 
> see the eye is soo light slighty pink in colouration with deep red veins running through it you can just make out the red veins sorry eye shots are really hard lol
> 
> image
> 
> the colouring seems to be light as anything one day then dark the next lol
> 
> image
> 
> if anyone can better advise id greatly appreciate it :}



Not that i am an expert but i would say she is a bell albino...lovely one too... i love the bell albino strands... hoping my macksnow bell albino female and my macksnow bell albino male have hit it off and make me little baby bells...lol


----------



## kman5225

Lesley4444 said:


> Not that i am an expert but i would say she is a bell albino...lovely one too... i love the bell albino strands... hoping my macksnow bell albino female and my macksnow bell albino male have hit it off and make me little baby bells...lol


lol thank you i got her via facebook for 40 quid she was in horrible condition when i got her lol but i fed her dubia roaches wax worms and hoppers while she was in isolation and she soon put the weight back on :} ive just put her with my super hypo carrot tail hoping it was a good choice lol im having to play with my blood lines for more males ive got 4 females and 2 males lol but im holding off till later this year hoping for a mack raptor off a freind lol been hunting for a pure mack snow but cant find one anywhere round me :{ best i have is a het lol 

i hope you do get baby bells lol they are a lovely morph and one of my favorite colour wise :}


----------



## Denbyc12

kman5225 said:


> image
> 
> see the eye is soo light slighty pink in colouration with deep red veins running through it you can just make out the red veins sorry eye shots are really hard lol
> 
> image
> 
> the colouring seems to be light as anything one day then dark the next lol
> 
> image
> 
> if anyone can better advise id greatly appreciate it :}


tremper to me..most people often put the tremper in chocolate.


----------



## Marcia

Have any of you fed your Leo's things like silkworms, calci worms, butterworms etc? 

I want to try something different for my guys as treats.


Sent from my iPhone whilst battling zombies


----------



## AilsaM

Marcia said:


> Have any of you fed your Leo's things like silkworms, calci worms, butterworms etc?
> 
> I want to try something different for my guys as treats.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone whilst battling zombies


I'd be interested in the replies from folks as I plan on having different things for my leo to try, so I can find out what it likes the most.


----------



## Artisan

babychessie said:


> Just a question for you all, what livefoods do you feed your geckos?
> 
> My lil' boy won't eat mealies, and the only other thing they sell at Petsathome (my nearest live food place) is crickets...so aside from the occasional waxworm as a treat he doesn't get a very varied diet.
> 
> What else do you feed your leos, and where do you get it from?:2thumb:


Neither of mine like mealies...turn their cute little noses up at them :gasp: Tried calci worms/wax worms.....no thanks.
Seems anything wormy looking is not good enough for the little fussies....They do however LOVE crickets/locusts and dubia roaches - which is good for me seeing as i have a breeding colony of them and turkistan roaches :2thumb:


----------



## kman5225

AilsaM said:


> I'd be interested in the replies from folks as I plan on having different things for my leo to try, so I can find out what it likes the most.


my leos eat anything that moves dubias, silk worms, turks ,Madagascan hissing,hoppers, morios, calci worms, wax worms, crickets , even things like the beatles that meal worms change into if it moves they eat it but i have a few that seem to absolutly adore wax worms they seem to be the way to a leos heart  lol :whistling2:


----------



## kman5225

Artisan said:


> Neither of mine like mealies...turn their cute little noses up at them :gasp: Tried calci worms/wax worms.....no thanks.
> Seems anything wormy looking is not good enough for the little fussies....They do however LOVE crickets/locusts and dubia roaches - which is good for me seeing as i have a breeding colony of them and turkistan roaches :2thumb:


mine will only eat meal worms if i decide to give them a day off anything else meal worms seem to be a very last resort for leos in mu experience :}


----------



## joshhammond

sorry for posting this again but i need some opinions (and it'll save going back through the thread to find the original pic)

im not sure whether i should get a lighter coloured spray paint and VERY gently put a thin layer of paint over the top of things to give it a bit more depth and detail. im not sure if i like it how it is. at the moment and i think i'd prefer more lighter areas on it. 










im an unassertive, indecisive perfectionist and i cant make these choices! *brain explodes* opinions please


----------



## Artisan

joshhammond said:


> sorry for posting this again but i need some opinions (and it'll save going back through the thread to find the original pic)
> 
> im not sure whether i should get a lighter coloured spray paint and VERY gently put a thin layer of paint over the top of things to give it a bit more depth and detail. im not sure if i like it how it is. at the moment and i think i'd prefer more lighter areas on it.
> 
> image
> 
> im an unassertive, indecisive perfectionist and i cant make these choices! *brain explodes* opinions please


I think it would look great with a lighter colour lightly ontop. Layers of different shades will give it lots of depth and make it look as real as possible.
Looking great btw Josh :2thumb:


----------



## Xboxguy

It has been 4 days since my Leo has ate I have tried fresh mealworms everyday to no hope the temps are fine and he is still really active and likes coming out any suggestion please


----------



## Dreamz21

kman5225 said:


> image
> 
> see the eye is soo light slighty pink in colouration with deep red veins running through it you can just make out the red veins sorry eye shots are really hard lol
> 
> image
> 
> the colouring seems to be light as anything one day then dark the next lol
> 
> image
> 
> if anyone can better advise id greatly appreciate it :}


That's a talbino (tremper) imo have two myself 
Dreamz


----------



## kman5225

xboxguy said:


> it has been 4 days since my leo has ate i have tried fresh mealworms everyday to no hope the temps are fine and he is still really active and likes coming out any suggestion please


tried crickets or hoppers ? 

Maybe wax worms but not too many as they can cause obesity


----------



## joshhammond

thanks 

i think im pretty creative (i love designing and making stuff, even if i've not done it for a while) but im useless when it comes to painting. im thinking of seeing if i can find another can of the textured spray paint and VERY lightly go over it; just enough so you can see the new colour, but not so much that it blocks out the darker tones underneath. (think kinda like dry brushing but using sprays instead)


thanks by the way. i got my heating element for it the other day (cant really use a heat mat with the insulating foam on top of it) so once thats fitted all i need to do is get a thermostat sorted and make sure the temps are right.

the moist hide will be going in the corner in that picture with a normal hide next to it. this will be the cooler end of the viv. the warm end has a hide built into it and im going to see if i can fit another smaller hide somewhere in the middle; plenty of places for my guy and girls to hide. 

also waiting on a smaller 2ft viv which will house my girl with mbd at a later date (although that depends on when my sister has finished with the viv)


----------



## Xboxguy

:whip:


kman5225 said:


> tried crickets or hoppers ?
> 
> Maybe wax worms but not too many as they can cause obesity


ive tried wax worms about 2 weeks ago he went 5 days without food and then ate bows its happening again he is only 5 months


----------



## kman5225

xboxguy said:


> :whip:ive tried wax worms about 2 weeks ago he went 5 days without food and then ate bows its happening again he is only 5 months


try him on silent brown crickets he may just not like worms tbh but crickets hopper dubia roaches leos go nuts for :} ive had leos in the past not eat for up to 4 weeks so its not a huge problem it actually happens more than you think just keep food there available to it and it will eat when it is ready :} dont expect him to eat in front of you all the time just count what goes in and whats left 


always remember when keeping wild animals they dont get food every day in the wild so a few days without will not do them any harm :}


----------



## DragonFish66

AilsaM said:


> Its all true damn it, all the truth, she's not mine I tell you, you can collect it when you want :bash::whip::lol2:


:lol2: you have said it all :Na_Na_Na_Na: :2thumb:


----------



## AilsaM

DragonFish66 said:


> I did not have such a gorgeous bloodred corn, I apologise to you :blush:


That's all you had to say :lol2:


----------



## DragonFish66

AilsaM said:


> That's all you had to say :lol2:


 :bash::bash: :whip: :whistling2: Altogether wrong :lol2: are you waiting for donny to get your leos


----------



## AilsaM

DragonFish66 said:


> Altogether right as always :lol2: are you waiting for donny to get your leos


No I wont be going to Donny, too far to drive on my own


----------



## DragonFish66

AilsaM said:


> No I wont be going to Donny, too far to drive on my own


Its a pity i would of collected my bloodred while you were out :lol2:


----------



## AilsaM

DragonFish66 said:


> Its a pity i would of collected my bloodred while you were out :lol2:


Dream on sweet cheeks, she's going nowhere :lol2:


----------



## DragonFish66

AilsaM said:


> Dream on sweet cheeks, she's going nowhere :lol2:


Haha my mind is changing to 4 legged reps now :lol2: getting two last corns in the summer and thats it for them a pair of hypo bloodreds het anery amel then onto the leos 4 females and 2 males through i've gotta decide on which morphs yet and learn more about the genetics of them first :2thumb:


----------



## AilsaM

DragonFish66 said:


> Haha my mind is changing to 4 legged reps now :lol2: getting two last corns in the summer and thats it for them a pair of hypo bloodreds het anery amel then onto the leos 4 females and 2 males through i've gotta decide on which morphs yet and learn more about the genetics of them first :2thumb:


There are so many gorgeous loe morphs to choose from, makes picking one you like really hard though soon as I seen super hypos my mind was made up


----------



## DragonFish66

AilsaM said:


> There are so many gorgeous loe morphs to choose from, makes picking one you like really hard though soon as I seen super hypos my mind was made up


I've got two or three in mind but i bet they are the most expensive ones :lol2: not sure if the names are right but tangerine, hypo carrot tail and lavenders are favorites i dare say someone will say the proper names of them if they are wrong :lol2: if anyone knows the average prices of these morphs?


----------



## AilsaM

DragonFish66 said:


> I've got two or three in mind but i bet they are the most expensive ones :lol2: not sure if the names are right but tangerine, hypo carrot tail and lavenders are favorites i dare say someone will say the proper names of them if they are wrong :lol2: if anyone knows the average prices of these morphs?


I like tangerines and hypo carrot tail, not sure I've seen lavenders yet though


----------



## DragonFish66

AilsaM said:


> I like tangerines and hypo carrot tail, not sure I've seen lavenders yet though


There like hi yellow with patches of purple splattered all over the place :2thumb:


----------



## AilsaM

DragonFish66 said:


> There like hi yellow with patches of purple splattered all over the place :2thumb:


Oh I'll have to look for pics :flrt:


----------



## DragonFish66

AilsaM said:


> Oh I'll have to look for pics :flrt:


I got this pic of google


----------



## AilsaM

DragonFish66 said:


> I got this pic of google
> 
> image


:gasp::flrt::mf_dribble::gasp::flrt::mf_dribble:


----------



## DragonFish66

AilsaM said:


> :gasp::flrt::mf_dribble::gasp::flrt::mf_dribble:


 I think its a lavender anyone else know if it is?


----------



## Artisan

I've already decided on a bell albino for my next leo....but will wait patiently for baby season


----------



## LovLight

Artisan said:


> Neither of mine like mealies...turn their cute little noses up at them :gasp: Tried calci worms/wax worms.....no thanks.
> Seems anything wormy looking is not good enough for the little fussies....They do however LOVE crickets/locusts and dubia roaches - which is good for me seeing as i have a breeding colony of them and turkistan roaches :2thumb:


I have both a dubia roach colony and a mealworm colony which I use as the two main staples in my geckos diets. However they all have their own little quirks where food is concerned and some eat everything whilst some are more selective. All but a few of my guys enjoy hoppers so I buy a 100 bulk bag from http://www.livefoods.co.uk each week for £9.99, they are very good and more often than not I end up with a lot of extras. As well as hoppers I also buy in morios and calciworms regularly. Less often and as treats, I also buy butterworms(loved by nearly all my guys)waxwors and very occasionally silk worms. A couple of years ago I managed to get a colony of silkworms going really well but then I moved and my perfect little cubby hole at the bottom of the airing cupboard was no longer available. Ever since I haven't been able to find a place as good to get another going which is a shame as they are a fab food source(if a little fiddley). I dislike using crickets as feeders for leos as they are filthy lil critters who cannabilise their dead and as a result can spread all kind of nasties. I do however have one girl Soliel, who despite my best efforts to convince her otherwise, still favours crickets above anything else. I only use them as a last resort though and still spend 15minutes a night trying to convince her to eat somthing else first. She is getting a bit better and is rather fond of butterworms, however their a bit to fatty to be used as a staple so she can only have them as a treat. 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Artisan

LovLight said:


> I have both a dubia roach colony and a mealworm colony which I use as the two main staples in my geckos diets. However they all have their own little quirks where food is concerned and some eat everything whilst some are more selective. All but a few of my guys enjoy hoppers so I buy a 100 bulk bag from Livefood UK Ltd. Top Quality Livefood from the farm Direct to your door each week for £9.99, they are very good and more often than not I end up with a lot of extras. As well as hoppers I also buy in morios and calciworms regularly. Less often and as treats, I also buy butterworms(loved by nearly all my guys)waxwors and very occasionally silk worms. A couple of years ago I managed to get a colony of silkworms going really well but then I moved and my perfect little cubby hole at the bottom of the airing cupboard was no longer available. Ever since I haven't been able to find a place as good to get another going which is a shame as they are a fab food source(if a little fiddley). I dislike using crickets as feeders for leos as they are filthy lil critters who cannabilise their dead and as a result can spread all kind of nasties. I do however have one girl Soliel, who despite my best efforts to convince her otherwise, still favours crickets above anything else. I only use them as a last resort though and still spend 15minutes a night trying to convince her to eat somthing else first. She is getting a bit better and is rather fond of butterworms, however their a bit to fatty to be used as a staple so she can only have them as a treat.
> 
> Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


I have'nt tried butterworms yet i must admit but my thinking behind it is "i'ts another type of worm" :lol2: Will get some to try :2thumb:
Will take a look at the link - (thanks for that) for bulk buying hoppers, did get a lot of them from one livefood site but dont know if its the same one you put the link to as i've been looking at so many live food sites lately :2thumb:


----------



## LovLight

Artisan said:


> I have'nt tried butterworms yet i must admit but my thinking behind it is "i'ts another type of worm" :lol2: Will get some to try :2thumb:
> Will take a look at the link - (thanks for that) for bulk buying hoppers, did get a lot of them from one livefood site but dont know if its the same one you put the link to as i've been looking at so many live food sites lately :2thumb:


www.butterworms.co.uk
These are good for butters. They are pricier than waxworms as treats, but they also have a better nutritional content in terms of fat to protien ratio. 
I've been using livefoods since just before xmas and I have to say every order I have had has been delivered on time and in excellent condition. I'd previously been buying hoppers and morios from a local shop(supporting local business and all)but in terms of cost it just doesn't compare and if I'm honest since buying them online I have seen a big improvement in the quality of my hoppers and an increased lifespan. 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Piranha72

LovLight said:


> I have both a dubia roach colony and a mealworm colony which I use as the two main staples in my geckos diets. However they all have their own little quirks where food is concerned and some eat everything whilst some are more selective. All but a few of my guys enjoy hoppers so I buy a 100 bulk bag from Livefood UK Ltd. Top Quality Livefood from the farm Direct to your door each week for £9.99, they are very good and more often than not I end up with a lot of extras. As well as hoppers I also buy in morios and calciworms regularly. Less often and as treats, I also buy butterworms(loved by nearly all my guys)waxwors and very occasionally silk worms. A couple of years ago I managed to get a colony of silkworms going really well but then I moved and my perfect little cubby hole at the bottom of the airing cupboard was no longer available. Ever since I haven't been able to find a place as good to get another going which is a shame as they are a fab food source(if a little fiddley). I dislike using crickets as feeders for leos as they are filthy lil critters who cannabilise their dead and as a result can spread all kind of nasties. I do however have one girl Soliel, who despite my best efforts to convince her otherwise, still favours crickets above anything else. I only use them as a last resort though and still spend 15minutes a night trying to convince her to eat somthing else first. She is getting a bit better and is rather fond of butterworms, however their a bit to fatty to be used as a staple so she can only have them as a treat.
> 
> Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


Hi, just wondering, what size hoppers do you get from this site? I generally get 2nds, 3rds or occasionally 4ths but the size seems to depend on where I get them from. As obviously I can't see these before buying, I'm not sure whether to go for small, small/medium or medium.
Thanks in advance :2thumb:


----------



## LovLight

Piranha72 said:


> Hi, just wondering, what size hoppers do you get from this site? I generally get 2nds, 3rds or occasionally 4ths but the size seems to depend on where I get them from. As obviously I can't see these before buying, I'm not sure whether to go for small, small/medium or medium.
> Thanks in advance :2thumb:


I actually buy the medium/large which are perfect for my adult gecks. I get the odd one thats a bit large which get given to Gilbert my pacman froggy and the smaller ones go to my tree frogs. If youve smaller geckos or are wanting to air on the side of caution for a first order I would go with the mediums. 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kman5225

Artisan said:


> I've already decided on a bell albino for my next leo....but will wait patiently for baby season


ive found loads of males i want to add to my collection but i keep telling myself wait incubators are filling atm wait wait wait but then i see a raptor and i cant walk away at all LOL


----------



## LovLight

kman5225 said:


> ive found loads of males i want to add to my collection but i keep telling myself wait incubators are filling atm wait wait wait but then i see a raptor and i cant walk away at all LOL


Its always a good idea to select carefully with any morph but combo morphs like raptors especially so. Quite often not a lot of attention is payed when pairing these gecks to the poly traits they display and they are merely paired on morph alone. Raptors are a morph very close to my heart and when bred right are absolutly stunning, however I have to say I have seen more bad examples than good and my personal pet hate is tremper eclipse being sold as raptors withput any visual hint of the patty stripe gene grrr :banghead:
It took me an absolute age to find a REAL raptor of immense quality(thank you Loonymoony)and I'd do the same again. Ive still got a lot to learn gentics and breeding wise, but the most important thing I have learned thus far is that quality really does tell and paying that little bit of extra attention to matching polys in a gecko pairing makes all the difference in the results achieved whatever the morph in question. Most of us take an age researching a new species to familiarize ourselves with all aspects of their care and set ups requirements but do not put nearly the same effort into sourcing a really top breeder to purchase our chosen morphs from (something I have been guilty of in the past myself) this is the most important thing I have learnt, source quality from good breeders the results speak for themselves. 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kman5225

LovLight said:


> Its always a good idea to select carefully with any morph but combo morphs like raptors especially so. Quite often not a lot of attention is payed when pairing these gecks to the poly traits they display and they are merely paired on morph alone. Raptors are a morph very close to my heart and when bred right are absolutly stunning, however I have to say I have seen more bad examples than good and my personal pet hate is tremper eclipse being sold as raptors withput any visual hint of the patty stripe gene grrr :banghead:
> It took me an absolute age to find a REAL raptor of immense quality(thank you Loonymoony)and I'd do the same again. Ive still got a lot to learn gentics and breeding wise, but the most important thing I have learned thus far is that quality really does tell and paying that little bit of extra attention to matching polys in a gecko pairing makes all the difference in the results achieved whatever the morph in question. Most of us take an age researching a new species to familiarize ourselves with all aspects of their care and set ups requirements but do not put nearly the same effort into sourcing a really top breeder to purchase our chosen morphs from (something I have been guilty of in the past myself) this is the most important thing I have learnt, source quality from good breeders the results speak for themselves.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


i must say i agree it took me like 15 trips to aquator befor i actually purchased my raptor female my het raptor female white and yellow was an easy choice she was perfect for my shct and the fact she was raptor blood line was just a bonus :} 

im currently waiting on a mack raptor this might take a few seasons befor i actually get the one i want lol :}


----------



## LovLight

kman5225 said:


> i must say i agree it took me like 15 trips to aquator befor i actually purchased my raptor female my het raptor female white and yellow was an easy choice she was perfect for my shct and the fact she was raptor blood line was just a bonus :}
> 
> im currently waiting on a mack raptor this might take a few seasons befor i actually get the one i want lol :}


Sounds like you have an awesome lil group there :thumbup:
Is there anything specific you are looking for in your mack raptor? 
I'm still lacking a real mack raptor but fingers crossed I have a good chance with my next pairing of popping some nice mack raptors, extra pale and hyper speckly would do it for me 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Piranha72

LovLight said:


> I actually buy the medium/large which are perfect for my adult gecks. I get the odd one thats a bit large which get given to Gilbert my pacman froggy and the smaller ones go to my tree frogs. If youve smaller geckos or are wanting to air on the side of caution for a first order I would go with the mediums.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


Ok, thanks for the info


----------



## LovLight

Piranha72 said:


> Ok, thanks for the info


Sorry forgot to add the medium/large are the equivalent of thirds or size 3's just to give a comparison. 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kman5225

LovLight said:


> Sounds like you have an awesome lil group there :thumbup:
> Is there anything specific you are looking for in your mack raptor?
> I'm still lacking a real mack raptor but fingers crossed I have a good chance with my next pairing of popping some nice mack raptors, extra pale and hyper speckly would do it for me
> 
> Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


keep me up to date if theres an extra male ya know LOL =P


----------



## joshhammond

so, i decided that i wanted the viv a bit lighter in colour. i (read this as "my parents bought as part of my birthday basket kind of thing") another can of textured spray paint and went over the viv VERY lightly.

this was the result (still wet in the pic so may look a bit odd)



















really pleased with this look. can still see the colour of the brown and the darker colour 'highlights'

now just got to get the sealant on it!


----------



## LovLight

joshhammond said:


> so, i decided that i wanted the viv a bit lighter in colour. i (read this as "my parents bought as part of my birthday basket kind of thing") another can of textured spray paint and went over the viv VERY lightly.
> 
> this was the result (still wet in the pic so may look a bit odd)
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> really pleased with this look. can still see the colour of the brown and the darker colour 'highlights'
> 
> now just got to get the sealant on it!


Made all the difference that has lovely, looking good! 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joshhammond

cheers. im REALLY pleased with it. its broken up the browns nicely and added some more texture to it. 

got a satin finish sealant to finish it off with. once that is dry ive just gotta set up the heating stuff for it


----------



## Artisan

Looks ace josh, that lightet layer looks so much better :2thumb:


----------



## kman5225

guys what is the best way to make the backgrounds and where would i get the gear needed ? only i want to sort a 4 ft vivarium out for my girlies out of season and also im gunna have a 4x2x3 glass tank for my water dragons whichi need to sort out a backing for lol


----------



## joshhammond

not sure if its the best way, but i used celotex (also called kingspan) 
you can also use polystyrene.

use a knife and other shaping tools (can be anything- spoons, scrapers, knives, a dremmel, sandpaper etc)

once you've got the shapes you want cover the whole lot in a few layers of grout- this toughens it up and gives it a bit of texture. 

apply paint- i used plastikote stone touch effect. then went over it with acrylic. i didnt like it to i applied a light coat of the stone touch effect paint again.

seal it- i used a spray sealant designed for the plastikote paint and at the moment ive put 2 coats of it on so far

i do advise you to wear a mask since at the moment im rather light headed and my face hurts.

you can pick up most of the stuff needed from builders merchants like wickes and DIY places like B&Q.

there are plenty of guides on the forum that could give you better help than i can


----------



## GECKO MICK

joshhammond said:


> so, i decided that i wanted the viv a bit lighter in colour. i (read this as "my parents bought as part of my birthday basket kind of thing") another can of textured spray paint and went over the viv VERY lightly.
> 
> this was the result (still wet in the pic so may look a bit odd)
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> really pleased with this look. can still see the colour of the brown and the darker colour 'highlights'
> 
> now just got to get the sealant on it!


Lookin awesome mate.:2thumb: cannot wait to see the finished product.


----------



## DragonFish66

joshhammond said:


> so, i decided that i wanted the viv a bit lighter in colour. i (read this as "my parents bought as part of my birthday basket kind of thing") another can of textured spray paint and went over the viv VERY lightly.
> 
> this was the result (still wet in the pic so may look a bit odd)
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> really pleased with this look. can still see the colour of the brown and the darker colour 'highlights'
> 
> now just got to get the sealant on it!


Looking good :2thumb: You should start selling them i bet theres loads of people would buy them : victory:


----------



## joshhammond

DragonFish66 said:


> Looking good :2thumb: You should start selling them i bet theres loads of people would buy them : victory:


haha maybe in the future. once certain things in my life are straightened out and i can deal with them properly im going to be starting doing woodwork again part time and selling things at home. (i did 3 years of furniture design/manufacture at college so at least i know ive got the skills needed to make a viv! 

may do a couple of custom vivs and see what happens. 


in other news, paper is off and the whole thing is back together with glass in place. this pic is without the top runner and the glass in place


----------



## kman5225

joshhammond said:


> haha maybe in the future. once certain things in my life are straightened out and i can deal with them properly im going to be starting doing woodwork again part time and selling things at home. (i did 3 years of furniture design/manufacture at college so at least i know ive got the skills needed to make a viv!
> 
> may do a couple of custom vivs and see what happens.
> 
> 
> in other news, paper is off and the whole thing is back together with glass in place. this pic is without the top runner and the glass in place
> 
> image


WOW that looks amazing you really got me interested in making my own lol 

awsome work man kingdom for any leo lol :}


----------



## joshhammond

thanks man


----------



## Piranha72

This little lady isn't one of mine, she belongs to a friend, but thought she deserved a mention anyway :flrt:


----------



## joshhammond

ITS FINISHED! THE VIV BUILD IS FINISHED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! heat element in. thermostat set up! whole viv in place. just gonna leave it for a weak to get rid of any residual fumes from the spray paint and sealer and to make sure the temps are right! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOoo


----------



## AilsaM

joshhammond said:


> ITS FINISHED! THE VIV BUILD IS FINISHED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! heat element in. thermostat set up! whole viv in place. just gonna leave it for a weak to get rid of any residual fumes from the spray paint and sealer and to make sure the temps are right! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOoo


Superb!!

It's been great seeing it's progress in your pics :no1:


----------



## joshhammond

cheers. when the trio are in there i will take some pictures to show everyone


----------



## AilsaM

joshhammond said:


> cheers. when the trio are in there i will take some pictures to show everyone


Will look forward to seeing the pics :2thumb:


----------



## kman5225

on this subject cleaned my leos out this morning and found hundreds of worms uder the sand lol think im just gunna give up on meal worms nothing eats them apart from the bosc in my house lol


----------



## Dave23

I am probably not the only one who thinks this but I find leo's to be such characters. I only have 2 at the min and I am hoping to get myself another little colony going. I love seeing pic's of other peoples leo's with all the different morphs and the little differences in the way their faces look. 

Im hoping to get pics of my 2 soon but the one is a little bugger and wont hold still for a pic to be taken and hides all the time. The other is a nosey little sod and wants to walk about and explore everything so I can never get a good pic. 

She is the complete opposite of what I was told a leo will act like in that she likes open spaces and didn't like her first viv that I got for her so is now in a viv that I would have thought was to big for her.


----------



## Denbyc12

LOOK WHAT COME TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

MY BIBLE


----------



## Dave23

where did you buy that from?


----------



## Denbyc12

There is a group on faceook selling them called southeast and barkingecko £50 plus 3.30 delivery here is the quote
*

Michael Edge*
* I have a limited number of Ron Tremper's original book which is no longer in print and the only place it is currently available is amazon at £105 per copy. I am selling these for only £50 plus recorded delivery postage which is believe is £3.30 if you would like a copy please inbox me to organise payment. Thank you.
*


----------



## Denbyc12

If you're serious about leopard geckos then this is the book to get! every top breeder has one of these in their house


----------



## Artisan

Also on ebay for 5 squids cheaper : victory:

herpetoculture of leopard geckos | eBay

EDIT...Appologies folks, just noticed it was for bidding on :blush:


----------



## Marcia

I picked up a copy of that book for £30  it's my bible 

Mine was from amazon. They pop on there for much less than £105.

Sent from my iPhone whilst battling zombies


----------



## Denbyc12

I couldn't find the book anywhere cheaper than 60 except this facbook group


----------



## Marcia

I think it's worth £60  it's very detailed and well written.

A must have for any leopard gecko breeder and enthusiast 


Sent from my iPhone whilst battling zombies


----------



## Denbyc12

you know page 11 on the book (if you have it on you) I think they made a mistype on the breeding bit?


----------



## Marcia

On which bit? The part about incubation temperatures?


Sent from my iPhone whilst battling zombies


----------



## Denbyc12

yeah
but apparently 34 degrees will yield all females, over 35 for prolonged periods will terminate the embryo


----------



## Marcia

I'm not 100% sure of this. I've only ever incubated for female, normally at 78-79F.





Sent from my iPhone whilst battling zombies


----------



## MikeEdge

Artisan said:


> Also on ebay for 5 squids cheaper : victory:
> 
> herpetoculture of leopard geckos | eBay
> 
> EDIT...Appologies folks, just noticed it was for bidding on :blush:


Yes it is on ebay for £5 cheaper but that is up for bidding (i know as i put it on there lol) and I also have it on amazon at £59 with other new copies on there currently being £105 - the cheapest place to buy this book currently anywhere that im aware of is thru myself  I'm willing to ship worldwide as long as postage is covered


----------



## joshhammond

so, ive got everything in the viv set up (including a heating element and thermostat. wasnt sure if i needed a guard around the ceramic bulb since it was high up and the leos are a ground dweller.... however.....










just because the geckos may not be able to reach them doesnt mean i wont catch my hand on it!!!!! 

a trip to the reptile shop and ive come back with a guard, worm dish and another little hide for the viv. only thing i may consider getting now is some plastic cacti to go in and finish off the desert-type scene!

didnt realise just how hot ceramic elements get. definitely going to keep guards on all of the ones i use from now on (the leo vivs were previously heated via a heat mat under the substrate/viv/rub)

roll on next week. can introduce the geckos then


----------



## joshhammond

also got a couple more pics for people to enjoy 

my 'special' girl nugget pulling an odd face..









my newest girl; maggie, shedding.


----------



## Elmlee

Nugget is the most gorgeous thing ever. She's so adorable!!
Jez the burn is nasty, your still using heat mats right? Just checking  xxx


----------



## joshhammond

Elmlee said:


> Nugget is the most gorgeous thing ever. She's so adorable!!
> Jez the burn is nasty, your still using heat mats right? Just checking  xxx


she is awesome. bless her. shes my special girl- has to be hand fed and is becoming a lot more docile and easy to handle. strange that one of my geckos which ive had the longest is the one thats the most difficult to handle!

i use heat mats in all my leo vivs, but will be switching to a thermostat controlled ceramic element mounted on the roof of the viv. got it wrapped in a cage now too. i couldnt work out a decent way to have a heat mat in place with the insulation board (celotex) that i used to create the landscape in the viv without it blocking a substantial ammount of heat that would be emmited from the mat.

only other option i could think of was a ceramic bulb; which was what i ended up going with.

had it running all week (hadnt been able to get a guard for it until today due to money restraints) pleased to see its holding its temperature well and ive got a decent cool/warm end difference for the geckos to be able to use.

(the geckos arent in the new viv yet. im still letting everything in it settle and allowing any residual fumes to dissipate, so they werent in there without a guard on the heater)


----------



## LovLight

joshhammond said:


> also got a couple more pics for people to enjoy
> 
> my 'special' girl nugget pulling an odd face..
> image
> 
> my newest girl; maggie, shedding.
> image


Heee Nugget :flirt::flirt::flirt:

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Artisan

Just wanted to share that both my 2 have shed this week for their first times with me without issue. None retained on toes or anything.....ahhhh the small joys of being a new Leo owner


----------



## joshhammond

always good to hear artisan  its very annoying trying to remove the retained shed from their toes. has to be done though. 

anyway, ive introduced maggie to clive and dill and they are all in the viv now  clive's done is usual vibrating tail to show he's the boss and everyone seems to be getting along alright so far. im sat next to the viv watching them to make sure they dont arse about and get into a fight. everyone seems very happy so far.


----------



## joshhammond

so, ive had to switch things around a bit. for some reason clive started attacking dill (who he's been with ever since i got them) so ive separated him from the other pair.

ive also introduced nugget into the larger viv containing only females. will see how this goes. she seems happy so far, which is good


----------



## UpLink

Updated picture of my little dude who has doubled his body weight in 6 weeks and it looking a lot healthier than when I got him


----------



## Marcia

UpLink said:


> Updated picture of my little dude who has doubled his body weight in 6 weeks and it looking a lot healthier than when I got him
> 
> image


Stunning 

Is it a murphy's patternless?


Sent from my iPhone whilst battling zombies


----------



## UpLink

Thanks no he is a blizzard, although I'm not brilliant with morphs ect as he/she is my first reptile


----------



## LovLight

UpLink said:


> Thanks no he is a blizzard, although I'm not brilliant with morphs ect as he/she is my first reptile


Looks like a nice little blazing blizzard to me(albino blizzard) :thumbup:

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joshhammond

need to get some weight on my girls. what would people suggest as a good way to get them to put on weight easily and relatively quickly?


----------



## LovLight

joshhammond said:


> always good to hear artisan  its very annoying trying to remove the retained shed from their toes. has to be done though.
> 
> anyway, ive introduced maggie to clive and dill and they are all in the viv now  clive's done is usual vibrating tail to show he's the boss and everyone seems to be getting along alright so far. im sat next to the viv watching them to make sure they dont arse about and get into a fight. everyone seems very happy so far.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


You've done an ace job on the custom build Josh-very nice! :thumbup:
I'm not a mad fan of co-habiting leos myself but I'm sure all your guys will appreciate their new sprucy home and added interest it gives them. Hopefully with the switch around they will be harmonious again. 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LovLight

joshhammond said:


> need to get some weight on my girls. what would people suggest as a good way to get them to put on weight easily and relatively quickly?


What are their current ages and weights? I've always found that provided they are given a well gutloaded diet and all their suppliment needs are met, that they will find their own balance in time. Just like us leos have different growth rates, some are slow and steady, dome grow very fast and some in fits and starts. As long as they are healthy and happy, letting them grow at and mature at their own speed is the best course. 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dave23

Just thought I would come and say I have got my self 2 new leo's in the past 24 hours and im over the moon with them. One was from a forum member who was very nice and let me pick her up late yesterday evening and she is doing fantastic and is a Mack Trempa. She has settled in nicely with her new house mates and the second I got from pets at home (please don't beet me with a stick) 

She has a re gen tail but that does not bother me at all and from what I know of morphs which would just about cover the pointy end of a nail she is a high yellow with a good whack of carrot on her tail (re gen but its almost solid orange). When I first saw her she was walking funny and both my wife and I collared the store manager and pointed this out to him and he had her taken to a vet who supposedly is experienced with reptiles. He put her funny walk down to very tight shed which I could go with as when I saw her she did look like she was wrapped in cling film. But she is walking fine and charging about her new home with the others obliterating the very unlucky crickets in the viv lol.


----------



## joshhammond

LovLight said:


> What are their current ages and weights? I've always found that provided they are given a well gutloaded diet and all their suppliment needs are met, that they will find their own balance in time. Just like us leos have different growth rates, some are slow and steady, dome grow very fast and some in fits and starts. As long as they are healthy and happy, letting them grow at and mature at their own speed is the best course.
> 
> Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


yeah, i was thinkings its just a natural growth thing. 

my biggest one is 84 grams hes on his own. ive got another male who is 56 and my oldest female (who i got at the same time as the biggest one) is slightly under 50g but that may be because shes been popping eggs out fairly frequently.

shes an odd one, she never seems to eat very much, even when she was housed on her own.

my other 2 are young and are both in the 40-50g range. 

would just like them to be a bit bulked up, especially dill (the oldest female) as she has been producing eggs fairly frequently (although none have been fertile yet)

the original trio are all around 18 months old. i got them in april last year (birthday present from parents and from me to me) and was told they were about 6 months or so. 

one of the two younger ones is my nugget (the mbd one) and has always been a bit skinny. although im not sure about an exact age.

maggie (my newest) is young- around 6-8 months


----------



## LovLight

joshhammond said:


> yeah, i was thinkings its just a natural growth thing.
> 
> my biggest one is 84 grams hes on his own. ive got another male who is 56 and my oldest female (who i got at the same time as the biggest one) is slightly under 50g but that may be because shes been popping eggs out fairly frequently.
> 
> shes an odd one, she never seems to eat very much, even when she was housed on her own.
> 
> my other 2 are young and are both in the 40-50g range.
> 
> would just like them to be a bit bulked up, especially dill (the oldest female) as she has been producing eggs fairly frequently (although none have been fertile yet)
> 
> the original trio are all around 18 months old. i got them in april last year (birthday present from parents and from me to me) and was told they were about 6 months or so.
> 
> one of the two younger ones is my nugget (the mbd one) and has always been a bit skinny. although im not sure about an exact age.
> 
> maggie (my newest) is young- around 6-8 months


Its a personal choice but my preference has always been to not put any female under the age of two years with a male. I like to allow them the extra time to grow into themselves. As a general rule of thumb the accepted breeding weight for a female gecko is around the 50-55g mark, however just because a female has attained that weight does not mean she is yet fully mature. As an example I would use my beautiful raptor girl Astrid(formally Yoggy back when she was still thought to be the male we all expected her to be lol) who was bred by the lovely Lunar of moongeckos.








She is not quite yet a year old, but her current weight stands at 113g and had achieved what many people would consider 'breeding weight' before she was 6months old. I did not then nor do I now, despite her outstanding proportions, class her yet as a mature gecko. A lot of things happen in that first year of life, they often begin ovulating for the first time and this can cause several months of disruption with eating patterns. They also have their first winter to contend with which again can lead to disruption during brumation. If you think of this in the same terms as a human teenager going through puberty and the stresses related then it is easy to see why adding to all this disruption with the possibility of pregnancy and the strain that can put on a not yet fully mature body, can be detrimental to the long term health of the female. Allowing that extra year(sometimes two depending on the individual)to let the female find her natural equilibrium and fully condition herself, for me at least will improve long term quality of life, especially if breeding is something that may be in her future. Keeping a regular weight record over this period, or having a good knowledge of a geckos history if bought as an adult as well as taking into consideration body shape and build of the gecko, will all help to give you a good indication of what a healthy adult weight and build for that individual will be as they are all different. Its for the same reasons that I also prefer to keep leos as individuals rather than in groups. Its makes monitoring eating habits and behaviour during these crucial development stages a lot easier as well as eliminating additional stress from possible bullying and competition for food and hiding spots and just generally giving the best chance to flourish and reach their full potential. 
Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GECKO MICK

Dave23 said:


> Just thought I would come and say I have got my self 2 new leo's in the past 24 hours and im over the moon with them. One was from a forum member who was very nice and let me pick her up late yesterday evening and she is doing fantastic and is a Mack Trempa. She has settled in nicely with her new house mates and the second I got from pets at home (please don't beet me with a stick)
> 
> She has a re gen tail but that does not bother me at all and from what I know of morphs which would just about cover the pointy end of a nail she is a high yellow with a good whack of carrot on her tail (re gen but its almost solid orange). When I first saw her she was walking funny and both my wife and I collared the store manager and pointed this out to him and he had her taken to a vet who supposedly is experienced with reptiles. He put her funny walk down to very tight shed which I could go with as when I saw her she did look like she was wrapped in cling film. But she is walking fine and charging about her new home with the others obliterating the very unlucky crickets in the viv lol.


No problem pal.Nice to meet you and glad your happy with the mack tremper,shes a real cracker was hard for me to let her go.But glad she gone to a nice home.:2thumb:


----------



## joshhammond

LovLight said:


> Its a personal choice but my preference has always been to not put any female under the age of two years with a male. I like to allow them the extra time to grow into themselves. As a general rule of thumb the accepted breeding weight for a female gecko is around the 50-55g mark, however just because a female has attained that weight does not mean she is yet fully mature. As an example I would use my beautiful raptor girl Astrid(formally Yoggy back when she was still thought to be the male we all expected her to be lol) who was bred by the lovely Lunar of moongeckos.
> image
> She is not quite yet a year old, but her current weight stands at 113g and had achieved what many people would consider 'breeding weight' before she was 6months old. I did not then nor do I now, despite her outstanding proportions, class her yet as a mature gecko. A lot of things happen in that first year of life, they often begin ovulating for the first time and this can cause several months of disruption with eating patterns. They also have their first winter to contend with which again can lead to disruption during brumation. If you think of this in the same terms as a human teenager going through puberty and the stresses related then it is easy to see why adding to all this disruption with the possibility of pregnancy and the strain that can put on a not yet fully mature body, can be detrimental to the long term health of the female. Allowing that extra year(sometimes two depending on the individual)to let the female find her natural equilibrium and fully condition herself, for me at least will improve long term quality of life, especially if breeding is something that may be in her future. Keeping a regular weight record over this period, or having a good knowledge of a geckos history if bought as an adult as well as taking into consideration body shape and build of the gecko, will all help to give you a good indication of what a healthy adult weight and build for that individual will be as they are all different. Its for the same reasons that I also prefer to keep leos as individuals rather than in groups. Its makes monitoring eating habits and behaviour during these crucial development stages a lot easier as well as eliminating additional stress from possible bullying and competition for food and hiding spots and just generally giving the best chance to flourish and reach their full potential.
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


nice one. cheers 

(also, if that was sent by a phone it must have taken about 4 years to write it. so i appreciate the effort) 

got myself a decent set of scales today so i can weigh them accurately. weekly weighing, plenty of healthy food for the geckos and soon enough they'll be great big monster geckos


----------



## Marcia

UpLink said:


> Thanks no he is a blizzard, although I'm not brilliant with morphs ect as he/she is my first reptile


Ah right  they look pretty similar lol. I've got a male murphy's patternless coming to me next week 


Sent from my iPhone whilst battling zombies


----------



## tremerz97

would a pair of leos be lost in a 8x1x1??? cuz im building a 8x4x4 soon and id like to put something on top and if i had any spare cash would this be ok? obviously ill put like a 4ft heatmat on a stat but would they get scared?


----------



## UpLink

LovLight said:


> Looks like a nice little blazing blizzard to me(albino blizzard) :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


Blazing blizzard that sounds cool, I need to learn more about morphs and genes ect so I am able to tell them apart better


----------



## UpLink

Marcia said:


> Ah right  they look pretty similar lol. I've got a male murphy's patternless coming to me next week
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone whilst battling zombies


Yeah a lot of them look very similar to me an I just go off what people tell me until I learn more about genes and morphs. And make sure you stick some pictures of your new one up


----------



## LovLight

UpLink said:


> Blazing blizzard that sounds cool, I need to learn more about morphs and genes ect so I am able to tell them apart better











This is my Blazing Blizzard Persephone, she is a Tremper(one of the three albino strains)nice looking leos. 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LovLight

tremerz97 said:


> would a pair of leos be lost in a 8x1x1??? cuz im building a 8x4x4 soon and id like to put something on top and if i had any spare cash would this be ok? obviously ill put like a 4ft heatmat on a stat but would they get scared?


Leos will generally use all the space you give them so even though its not to common to see an eight foot viv for a leo as long as it was properly landscaped with A LOT of hides and interest, it may offer a fantastic opportunity to plan out a real naturalistic set up. The only thing I would be slightly concerned about is of you did get a shy leo, finding livefood in such a big space could be an issue. Also cleaning an enclosure of this size would be no mean feat and finding lil leo poops as well as uneaten livefood and their waste could be difficult. For this reason I would be more inclined to split it in two and have two lovely spacious vivs for two very lucky leos or alternatively if you made it 8x2x1 then you could have 4 very nice 2ft set ups four a quartet of leos. 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LovLight

joshhammond said:


> nice one. cheers
> 
> (also, if that was sent by a phone it must have taken about 4 years to write it. so i appreciate the effort)
> 
> got myself a decent set of scales today so i can weigh them accurately. weekly weighing, plenty of healthy food for the geckos and soon enough they'll be great big monster geckos


Haha yes it does indeed take me an age somtimes-I hate querty! 

A good pair of digi scales are a must for me and are really worth their weight in gold if you'll excuse the pun lol. Having that weight record, as well as being able to map your lil guys growth, can also give you a good indicator of any ill health. :thumbup:

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tremerz97

LovLight said:


> Leos will generally use all the space you give them so even though its not to common to see an eight foot viv for a leo as long as it was properly landscaped with A LOT of hides and interest, it may offer a fantastic opportunity to plan out a real naturalistic set up. The only thing I would be slightly concerned about is of you did get a shy leo, finding livefood in such a big space could be an issue. Also cleaning an enclosure of this size would be no mean feat and finding lil leo poops as well as uneaten livefood and their waste could be difficult. For this reason I would be more inclined to split it in two and have two lovely spacious vivs for two very lucky leos or alternatively if you made it 8x2x1 then you could have 4 very nice 2ft set ups four a quartet of leos.
> 
> Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


im sticking to the amount of leos i have as i have a lot of pets already! lol and good idea in splitting.


----------



## UpLink

Marcia said:


> Ah right  they look pretty similar lol. I've got a male murphy's patternless coming to me next week
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone whilst battling zombies


Yeah a lot of them look very similar to me an I just go off what people tell me until I learn more about genes and morphs. And make sure you stick some pictures of your new one up


----------



## lau

Hey,

Just wondered if anyone would be able to help with the type it is? I've been searching through the morph variations but struggling a little!

Much appreciated.
Lau


----------



## Denbyc12

Hypo Leopard Gecko


----------



## lau

Brilliant thank you!


----------



## Denbyc12

Just found 4 eggs  from a Phantom and a Hypo as well 
if fertile I shall get some hypos het rainwater and pure phantoms (TUG line)


----------



## tremerz97

just found 1 egg from leo (normal/ high yellow)


----------



## mattyg1982

*Just wondered if anyone would be able to help with the type it is?*

http://i613.photobucket.com/albums/tt212/Mattyg1982/SDC12061.jpg



http://i613.photobucket.com/albums/tt212/Mattyg1982/SDC12065.jpg

Just wondered if anyone would be able to help with the type it is? Bred these guys last may, both males, their dad is a sunglow and the mother was a hypo, but i dont know what i would call these guys now, thanks


----------



## Denbyc12

Well the offspring will either be hypo or super hypo all with the tangerine influence 100% het for the albino that the sunglow is. 
I'd just call them hypos het for albino (Bell, tremper, or rainwater)


----------



## tremerz97

i will never understand the morphings lol exept high yellow and normal and macksnow


----------



## chrismyatt82

My new Leopard Gecko 
Had him/her about 2 weeks now and is a little bigger than in the pic

Any ideas on morph?


----------



## Artisan

Just another "sharing" moment. After trying for over 3 weeks to get my girly silver on to anything that had a worm like appearance...and her turning her snout up in offence - like i was offering her the bottom on my kitchen bin when ever i offered mealworms, calci worms etc.....i now have her happily munching on tong fed giant mealies and the odd wax worm (for a treat)  well i say tong fed but she has started taking them off the floor a bit now too...YAY silver!

Another small joy of a new leo owner : victory:


----------



## Denbyc12

chrismyatt82 said:


> My new Leopard Gecko
> Had him/her about 2 weeks now and is a little bigger than in the pic
> 
> Any ideas on morph?
> 
> image


Look like one of these?


----------



## LovLight

mattyg1982 said:


> http://i613.photobucket.com/albums/tt212/Mattyg1982/SDC12061.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> http://i613.photobucket.com/albums/tt212/Mattyg1982/SDC12065.jpg
> 
> Just wondered if anyone would be able to help with the type it is? Bred these guys last may, both males, their dad is a sunglow and the mother was a hypo, but i dont know what i would call these guys now, thanks


Both will be hypos (2copy) from the looks of them both will turn out super hypo (the difference being hypo has reduced body spotting and super will be no body spotting) both will be het tremper 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LovLight

Spent the evening introducing my stonking new little raptor lad to his new home-I think he likes it 










He's been exploring every inch with great enthusiasm bless him










He especially loves his new lil chimney hide



















He's super cute and a real character. Not had him a fortnight yet but he's settled like a dream without a hint of shyness and is a proper lil cuddle monster! 
Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Artisan

LovLight said:


> Spent the evening introducing my stonking new little raptor lad to his new home-I think he likes it
> 
> image
> 
> He's been exploring every inch with great enthusiasm bless him
> 
> image
> 
> He especially loves his new lil chimney hide
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> He's super cute and a real character. Not had him a fortnight yet but he's settled like a dream without a hint of shyness and is a proper lil cuddle monster!
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


Mmmmmmm....he's adorable hun :flrt:...stop teasing me with the raptor's when you know i want one so much


----------



## LovLight

Artisan said:


> Mmmmmmm....he's adorable hun :flrt:...stop teasing me with the raptor's when you know i want one so much


Lol hes proper gorgeous bless him, cute lil snakes eyes too. I'm hoping to grow him on a little for later this season and next year. He's destined for Barbie my beautiful Aptor het eclipse girly








Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RescueCat

My silly gecko has decided she no longer wants to use hides. I also bought her a bowl that doesn't let mealworms out. What does she do? Picks them up with her mouth and dumps them on the floor...

She's also currently impossibly to pick up, as everytime I go to put my fingers under her belly, she turns around and starts madly licking my fingers.


----------



## Elmlee

That's so cute rescue cat !


----------



## DragonFish66

Denbyc12 said:


> Look like one of these?
> image


So are these hypos? still havent a clue theres so many that nearly look the same :lol2:


----------



## Denbyc12

DragonFish66 said:


> So are these hypos? still havent a clue theres so many that nearly look the same :lol2:


These are wild types/high yellows.

This is a hypo the spots stay within the lavender bands and normally have 10 spots or less to be a hypo and no spots (on the back) means super hypo


----------



## DragonFish66

Denbyc12 said:


> These are wild types/high yellows.
> 
> This is a hypo the spots stay within the lavender bands and normally have 10 spots or less to be a hypo and no spots (on the back) means super hypo
> image


 
They all look great when can you expect the final colours to come through on them 12 month or sooner as they look so different?


----------



## mattyg1982

LovLight said:


> Both will be hypos (2copy) from the looks of them both will turn out super hypo (the difference being hypo has reduced body spotting and super will be no body spotting) both will be het tremper
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


Thank you very much!!:notworthy:


----------



## babychessie

LovLight said:


> Spent the evening introducing my stonking new little raptor lad to his new home-I think he likes it
> 
> image
> 
> He's been exploring every inch with great enthusiasm bless him
> 
> image
> 
> He especially loves his new lil chimney hide
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> He's super cute and a real character. Not had him a fortnight yet but he's settled like a dream without a hint of shyness and is a proper lil cuddle monster!
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


 
Awh, he's such a cutie!:flrt:


----------



## joshhammond

new pics of my little clan of geckos (what is the collective term for a group of geckos?)

nugget









skinny dill (who im trying to fatten up):









big boy:









clive:









maggie (my newest) with nugget in the background having a wander









cant remember if i've already posted this, but i took it the other day. hadnt realised how well camouflaged maggie is in her new viv!


----------



## yummymummytothree

aww they are all so pretty x


----------



## loonymoony

*help/advice.....*



LovLight said:


> Both will be hypos (2copy) from the looks of them both will turn out super hypo (the difference being hypo has reduced body spotting and super will be no body spotting) both will be het tremper
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


*I agree hun both look to be Hypos and could well end up super Hypo and def both 100% het albino. 
Though to outline for those that aren't sure here, from that pairing eg SunGlow x Hypo, offspring would be a split of Hypos and normals, the 2 copy is all down to % chance and not a given, even with both parents visual Hypos as it isn't a guranteed inheritance, be roughly a 50/50 chance.*



LovLight said:


> Spent the evening introducing my stonking new little raptor lad to his new home-I think he likes it
> 
> image
> 
> He's been exploring every inch with great enthusiasm bless him
> 
> image
> 
> He especially loves his new lil chimney hide
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> He's super cute and a real character. Not had him a fortnight yet but he's settled like a dream without a hint of shyness and is a proper lil cuddle monster!
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


*Bless my little lad, looks right happy exploring his new pad, BUT I have to say it again SJ you've got to get a better camera hun it so bleaches all colour from your amazing Leo's, the Tang on this lad, your Aptor girl and the big Raptor girls to name but a few is really zingy and on here they look bland, def doing them and yourself short, wish I lived closer be round like a shot to do you a photo shoot :lol2:*



Denbyc12 said:


> These are wild types/high yellows.
> 
> This is a hypo the spots stay within the lavender bands and normally have 10 spots or less to be a hypo and no spots (on the back) means super hypo
> image


*Actually the definition of Hypo has changed now, did so a few years back, the now accepted definition, isn't down to the number of spots persay, but to their placement. 
To be classified Hypo the reduced spotting patternation MUST all be within the 'banded area' boundries. This makes it much easier/more cut and dry to call straight off, than the ifs, buts and maybe's created by number, eg people complaining that if said animals had say 11 or 12 spots would not be classified as a Hypo, this is more quantifiable. 
As you rightly say 'Super Hypo' dictates NO body spotting what so ever.*



lau said:


> Hey,
> 
> Just wondered if anyone would be able to help with the type it is? I've been searching through the morph variations but struggling a little!
> 
> Much appreciated.
> Lau
> image


*Def looks set to be a Super Hypo, at the very least a Hypo.*



Artisan said:


> Just another "sharing" moment. After trying for over 3 weeks to get my girly silver on to anything that had a worm like appearance...and her turning her snout up in offence - like i was offering her the bottom on my kitchen bin when ever i offered mealworms, calci worms etc.....i now have her happily munching on tong fed giant mealies and the odd wax worm (for a treat)  well i say tong fed but she has started taking them off the floor a bit now too...YAY silver!
> 
> Another small joy of a new leo owner : victory:


*:2thumb: Good on her, certainly makes life a bit easier, especially as and when you decide to breed her, they really can eat their own weight in livefood and a bowl full of mealies is much less mad than a viv full of hoppers :lol2:*



joshhammond said:


> yeah, i was thinkings its just a natural growth thing.
> 
> my biggest one is 84 grams hes on his own. ive got another male who is 56 and my oldest female (who i got at the same time as the biggest one) is slightly under 50g but that may be because shes been popping eggs out fairly frequently.
> 
> shes an odd one, she never seems to eat very much, even when she was housed on her own.
> 
> my other 2 are young and are both in the 40-50g range.
> 
> would just like them to be a bit bulked up, especially dill (the oldest female) as she has been producing eggs fairly frequently (although none have been fertile yet)
> 
> the original trio are all around 18 months old. i got them in april last year (birthday present from parents and from me to me) and was told they were about 6 months or so.
> 
> one of the two younger ones is my nugget (the mbd one) and has always been a bit skinny. although im not sure about an exact age.
> 
> maggie (my newest) is young- around 6-8 months


*I agree with lots of the advice/input LovLight has given you, co-habbing Leo's is fraught with issues even in a beautiful set up like you've made. 

Straight away your Leo's say the following to me, there isa bit too much weight and age difference, specially given that you say several seem skinny or need extra weight and/or don't eat well, leaving the smaller ones open to bullying/dominance and I 100% wouldn't co-house the MBD girl, she is really mishapen bless her and will need alot more one to one to stay healthy and not be further debilidated by her condition, she is the one most likely to be bullied, weight loss and stress could be catastophic for her, a calcium crash in her condition could be her end poor love, sorry if that sounds harsh, but disabled/special gex are open to massive abuse in co-hab set ups and thus imo should def have their very own cosy little pad with no competition for anything. 

Leo's are not social and at best tolerate a neighbour, tolerate is the key word here, any animal less than 100% healthy is just not worth taking the risk with, as are any with a big weight difference, ideally they should be no more than say 10g or so and all adult, with similar proportions or smaller weaker ones could be really hurt if a confrontation occurs, I have seen it first hand and it is awful and really sad. Anyway if you are looking to add extra weight and 'bulk up' a co-hab set up isn't the best place to do this, in my experince weight is always gained and retained best when they housed singarly, with no compeition what so ever for heat/food/hides etc and where you can monitor food intake and toiletry habits.

As LovLight rightly said too, co-habbing females can work, if they are all the same size/age/proportions and you're not breeding them, as breeding and all the hormones that entails can really set females off and make them heavily territorial in the fight to provide the best for their imminent young. But co-habbing a male in 24/7 is rife with issues causing knock on in an icideous form to to fittness/feed response/thermoregulation and possibly some real damage as the male insists on pushing his advances on the ladies without any respite, seens lads get their hemipenes ripped off when a lady has said no and not been listened too. Boys are def better off housed singularly and only put together with a female when she is ovulating, if you wish a lock to take place, once done both parties can then return to their vivs and chill out in peace. 

Can't stress enough here, that if you haven't already I would get all the Leo's fecal tested several times each to ensure all is well and in top health before co-housing, as the stress can be enough to let things like parasites take a firm hold and cause a rapid decline in health. I am a firm beleiver in all Leo's being fecal tested on arrival and then done so several more times before leaving quarrentine (which is a MUST not a choice when you are adding to an existing reptile collection), then again at least once a year to ensure all is well, all part of good husbandry practice and even more important when you are co-housing.

Sorry for the waffle all, hope this helps newer keepers coming on the thread, really do just want to help people make their Leo's happy and contented :2thumb:. *


----------



## joshhammond

Not harsh at all  will separate them all into rubs/vivs when im home.

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## babychessie

loonymoony said:


> *I agree hun both look to be Hypos and could well end up super Hypo and def both 100% het albino.
> Though to outline for those that aren't sure here, from that pairing eg SunGlow x Hypo, offspring would be a split of Hypos and normals, the 2 copy is all down to % chance and not a given, even with both parents visual Hypos as it isn't a guranteed inheritance, be roughly a 50/50 chance.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Bless my little lad, looks right happy exploring his new pad, BUT I have to say it again SJ you've got to get a better camera hun it so bleaches all colour from your amazing Leo's, the Tang on this lad, your Aptor girl and the big Raptor girls to name but a few is really zingy and on here they look bland, def doing them and yourself short, wish I lived closer be round like a shot to do you a photo shoot :lol2:*
> 
> 
> 
> *Actually the definition of Hypo has changed now, did so a few years back, the now accepted definition, isn't down to the number of spots persay, but to their placement.
> To be classified Hypo the reduced spotting patternation MUST all be within the 'banded area' boundries. This makes it much easier/more cut and dry to call straight off, than the ifs, buts and maybe's created by number, eg people complaining that if said animals had say 11 or 12 spots would not be classified as a Hypo, this is more quantifiable.
> As you rightly say 'Super Hypo' dictates NO body spotting what so ever.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Def looks set to be a Super Hypo, at the very least a Hypo.*
> 
> 
> 
> *:2thumb: Good on her, certainly makes life a bit easier, especially as and when you decide to breed her, they really can eat their own weight in livefood and a bowl full of mealies is much less mad than a viv full of hoppers :lol2:*
> 
> 
> 
> *I agree with lots of the advice/input LovLight has given you, co-habbing Leo's is fraught with issues even in a beautiful set up like you've made.
> 
> Straight away your Leo's say the following to me, there isa bit too much weight and age difference, specially given that you say several seem skinny or need extra weight and/or don't eat well, leaving the smaller ones open to bullying/dominance and I 100% wouldn't co-house the MBD girl, she is really mishapen bless her and will need alot more one to one to stay healthy and not be further debilidated by her condition, she is the one most likely to be bullied, weight loss and stress could be catastophic for her, a calcium crash in her condition could be her end poor love, sorry if that sounds harsh, but disabled/special gex are open to massive abuse in co-hab set ups and thus imo should def have their very own cosy little pad with no competition for anything.
> 
> Leo's are not social and at best tolerate a neighbour, tolerate is the key word here, any animal less than 100% healthy is just not worth taking the risk with, as are any with a big weight difference, ideally they should be no more than say 10g or so and all adult, with similar proportions or smaller weaker ones could be really hurt if a confrontation occurs, I have seen it first hand and it is awful and really sad. Anyway if you are looking to add extra weight and 'bulk up' a co-hab set up isn't the best place to do this, in my experince weight is always gained and retained best when they housed singarly, with no compeition what so ever for heat/food/hides etc and where you can monitor food intake and toiletry habits.
> 
> As LovLight rightly said too, co-habbing females can work, if they are all the same size/age/proportions and you're not breeding them, as breeding and all the hormones that entails can really set females off and make them heavily territorial in the fight to provide the best for their imminent young. But co-habbing a male in 24/7 is rife with issues causing knock on in an icideous form to to fittness/feed response/thermoregulation and possibly some real damage as the male insists on pushing his advances on the ladies without any respite, seens lads get their hemipenes ripped off when a lady has said no and not been listened too. Boys are def better off housed singularly and only put together with a female when she is ovulating, if you wish a lock to take place, once done both parties can then return to their vivs and chill out in peace.
> 
> Can't stress enough here, that if you haven't already I would get all the Leo's fecal tested several times each to ensure all is well and in top health before co-housing, as the stress can be enough to let things like parasites take a firm hold and cause a rapid decline in health. I am a firm beleiver in all Leo's being fecal tested on arrival and then done so several more times before leaving quarrentine (which is a MUST not a choice when you are adding to an existing reptile collection), then again at least once a year to ensure all is well, all part of good husbandry practice and even more important when you are co-housing.
> 
> Sorry for the waffle all, hope this helps newer keepers coming on the thread, really do just want to help people make their Leo's happy and contented :2thumb:. *


How do you go about getting a leo faecal tested and does it cost a lot?


----------



## happyhails

Those pictures :flrt:

I have a little Leo called Violet, not sure on the sex though. I was told she is female but you never know.. 

I'd love a couple more but OH wants something somewhat more active. Although if I show him some of the more colourful morphs you never know. He seems attracted to the colourful critters.


----------



## loonymoony

*hope this helps.....*



joshhammond said:


> Not harsh at all  will separate them all into rubs/vivs when im home.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


*If you'd like any more input or help at all on getting your female group up to top form, I would be more than happy to help any way I can, drop me a PM and we can chat. I have all the time in the world for caring keepers like yourself. I think your set up looks fab by the way and I am sorry if I seem a downer at all on it, truly just trying to help you and your lovely leo's avoid any stress/upset or heartache. I am as you can see not a co-housing fan for Leo's, everyone I know who has tried this on any scale, many are well known and much respected leo keepers and breeders on here, has had a number of issues as I outlined, these are experienced keepers who spotted these issues in most cases before the worst occured, thus my worries for those new to keeping Leo's, who don't as yet fully understand and recognise their Leo's behaviour and thus could miss some major indicators in time and result in their Leo's living in a prolonged stressful environment, where rapid loss of form and possible injury could be highly detrimental or fatal. All these keepers/breeders have switched over to singular housing since and haven't looked back since they did. I hope that makes sense, again if you'd like to chat drop me a Pm :2thumb:.*



babychessie said:


> How do you go about getting a leo faecal tested and does it cost a lot?


*You can arrange this through your vet if you have a good exotic one, there is no need to see your Leo's, you just need a sample pot to collect fecal matter in, which you then return to them to test or send off on your behalf. Alternatively you can send samples off to the labs directly yourself.
PALs is one such lab.....*
Veterinary Laboratory, Tests For Companion & Exotic Animals
*you simply drop them an email and request some sample tubes, let them know you want to do a fecal sreen for your reptiles and thus how many pots you need. 
They will then send these out to you with instructions. 
They offer a few different screens, which they will outline in an info page sent with the samples. 
A full parasitology is £26 and covers all the basics inc worms,** Crypto, Amoeba & protozoa. 
Then theres Reptile faeces 1 at £30, this Aerobic culture covers, a range inc campylobacter, yeasts & salmonella. 
Reptile faeces 2 is a combonation of both the above together, this screen is £39.

Also not sure how great these are, they just cover the very basics ** e.g. worms, coccides and flagellates. The more people that use them, the better idea we'll get from feedback I suppose, but I have also seen these....*
http://www.surreypetsupplies.co.uk/lucky-reptile-health-scan-parasite-test-hes-1.html


----------



## joshhammond

loonymoony said:


> *If you'd like any more input or help at all on getting your female group up to top form, I would be more than happy to help any way I can, drop me a PM and we can chat. I have all the time in the world for caring keepers like yourself. I think your set up looks fab by the way and I am sorry if I seem a downer at all on it, truly just trying to help you and your lovely leo's avoid any stress/upset or heartache. I am as you can see not a co-housing fan for Leo's, everyone I know who has tried this on any scale, many are well known and much respected leo keepers and breeders on here, has had a number of issues as I outlined, these are experienced keepers who spotted these issues in most cases before the worst occured, thus my worries for those new to keeping Leo's, who don't as yet fully understand and recognise their Leo's behaviour and thus could miss some major indicators in time and result in their Leo's living in a prolonged stressful environment, where rapid loss of form and possible injury could be highly detrimental or fatal. All these keepers/breeders have switched over to singular housing since and haven't looked back since they did. I hope that makes sense, again if you'd like to chat drop me a Pm :2thumb:.*


any help on improving my girls would be much appreciated  at the moment ive got most of the leos in rubs. once ive got the money im going to see if i can pick up a couple of vivs to house them all individually as i am not a fan of keeping the leos in rubs. am only using them for now.

dont worry. you're not "seeming like a downer" or anything. you sound like a nice person who is trying to help. i respect that a lot 

*to the internet to search for a couple of cheap 4ft long vivs i can convert into pairs of 2ft vivs*


----------



## Piranha72

My little smiley supersnow


----------



## loonymoony

*top chappy.....*



joshhammond said:


> any help on improving my girls would be much appreciated  at the moment ive got most of the leos in rubs. once ive got the money im going to see if i can pick up a couple of vivs to house them all individually as i am not a fan of keeping the leos in rubs. am only using them for now.
> 
> dont worry. you're not "seeming like a downer" or anything. you sound like a nice person who is trying to help. i respect that a lot
> 
> *to the internet to search for a couple of cheap 4ft long vivs i can convert into pairs of 2ft vivs*



*Awww bless, What a top chap you are :no1: another to add to my list of lovely new keepers on here who I'd be ever so happy to home one of my babies to, ask LovLight I am a right picky begger hahaha!

Be a total pleasure to help you, fire away, I'll compose a mail for you of all the first points to work on and how to do so and send that over this evening. 
I too am a Viv fan, ALL my guys and gals are in vivs, I only use tubs/rubs for my quarrentines and babies. 
Heres a few of my set ups for you to peruse, my advice to you would be to have a look for a cheap deep bookcase, somewhere like Ebay or Ikea and convert it yourself, you certainly have the skills hun and it will no doubt be absolutely fab.
*

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.217013475110225.62827.100004047227160&type=3

*

Hope that helps hun *


----------



## babychessie

*You can arrange this through your vet if you have a good exotic one, there is no need to see your Leo's, you just need a sample pot to collect fecal matter in, which you then return to them to test or send off on your behalf. Alternatively you can send samples off to the labs directly yourself.*
*PALs is one such lab.....*
Veterinary Laboratory, Tests For Companion & Exotic Animals
*you simply drop them an email and request some sample tubes, let them know you want to do a fecal sreen for your reptiles and thus how many pots you need. *
*They will then send these out to you with instructions. *
*They offer a few different screens, which they will outline in an info page sent with the samples. *
*A full parasitology is £26 and covers all the basics inc worms,** Crypto, Amoeba & protozoa. *
*Then theres Reptile faeces 1 at £30, this Aerobic culture covers, a range inc campylobacter, yeasts & salmonella. *
*Reptile faeces 2 is a combonation of both the above together, this screen is £39.*

*Also not sure how great these are, they just cover the very basics **e.g. worms, coccides and flagellates. The more people that use them, the better idea we'll get from feedback I suppose, but I have also seen these....*
Lucky Reptile Health Scan Parasite Test HES-1 - Surrey Pet Supplies
[/QUOTE]

Thanks very much, that's really helpful :2thumb:


----------



## babychessie

babychessie said:


> *You can arrange this through your vet if you have a good exotic one, there is no need to see your Leo's, you just need a sample pot to collect fecal matter in, which you then return to them to test or send off on your behalf. Alternatively you can send samples off to the labs directly yourself.*
> *PALs is one such lab.....*
> Veterinary Laboratory, Tests For Companion & Exotic Animals
> *you simply drop them an email and request some sample tubes, let them know you want to do a fecal sreen for your reptiles and thus how many pots you need. *
> *They will then send these out to you with instructions. *
> *They offer a few different screens, which they will outline in an info page sent with the samples. *
> *A full parasitology is £26 and covers all the basics inc worms,** Crypto, Amoeba & protozoa. *
> *Then theres Reptile faeces 1 at £30, this Aerobic culture covers, a range inc campylobacter, yeasts & salmonella. *
> *Reptile faeces 2 is a combonation of both the above together, this screen is £39.*
> 
> *Also not sure how great these are, they just cover the very basics **e.g. worms, coccides and flagellates. The more people that use them, the better idea we'll get from feedback I suppose, but I have also seen these....*
> Lucky Reptile Health Scan Parasite Test HES-1 - Surrey Pet Supplies


Actually, sorry to pester you again for info, but when would you say it was important to have a faecal test done? I assume if your leo seems unwell? I mean I've never had mine faecal tested, but he's perfectly happy and healthy and active- so I assume having him tested isn't so important at the moment? When would you say (other than obviously if the leo was unwell, if there even are any other reasons) it would be important to have a leo faecal tested? Thanks so much :notworthy: - (Sorry to be such a pain :blush


----------



## loonymoony

*importance of fecal testing...*



babychessie said:


> Actually, sorry to pester you again for info, but when would you say it was important to have a faecal test done? I assume if your leo seems unwell? I mean I've never had mine faecal tested, but he's perfectly happy and healthy and active- so I assume having him tested isn't so important at the moment? When would you say (other than obviously if the leo was unwell, if there even are any other reasons) it would be important to have a leo faecal tested? Thanks so much :notworthy: - (Sorry to be such a pain :blush



*Thats no problem at all, heres my advice......
When you first buy any reptile, most especially if you already have any others already in your household, you should get a fecal test done, this is part of standard Quarantine** procedure. 
Quarentine dictates that you isolate said reptile for a period of 3 months minimum, during which time you make note of behaviour, growth, weight, eating habits, toiletry habits and overall form, part of this assessment is having fecal tests done and screening to ensure top health and cutting out the risk of cross-contamination. 

Reptiles are very good at masking issues, even serious ones and some nasties can be carried without having any outward tell tale signs, Crypto is one of these and it is a killer and can wipe out entire collections and currently has no cure. On a lesser scale consider pinworm, which is highly contagious and easily & quickly spread, again a Leo can carry a heavy parasite load without you being aware, then suddenly go down hill and become very ill indeed. 
Stress can trigger otherwise hidden/dormant issues and cause them to flare up and exacebate to critical condition, situations like, brumation, breeding/ovulation, bullying/domination or even relocation for instance.

Thus my advice is this: 
do a fecal test on arrival, 
do another in the middle of quarentine 
and then a final one before said animal is released from **Quarantine. 
This will offer you and your beloved reps some protection/buffer against a potentially awful outcome.

Then as part of your husbandry routine I would advise a yearly or 6 monthly check up, this is especially important if you are breeding or selling on animals and potentially passing on problems to others and their Reptile families. My leo's mean the world to me and my family so we are 100% that it is always better to be safe than sorry. Hope that helps  *


----------



## babychessie

loonymoony said:


> *Thats no problem at all, heres my advice......
> When you first buy any reptile, most especially if you already have any others already in your household, you should get a fecal test done, this is part of standard Quarantine** procedure.
> Quarentine dictates that you isolate said reptile for a period of 3 months minimum, during which time you make note of behaviour, growth, weight, eating habits, toiletry habits and overall form, part of this assessment is having fecal tests done and screening to ensure top health and cutting out the risk of cross-contamination.
> 
> Reptiles are very good at masking issues, even serious ones and some nasties can be carried without having any outward tell tale signs, Crypto is one of these and it is a killer and can wipe out entire collections and currently has no cure. On a lesser scale consider pinworm, which is highly contagious and easily & quickly spread, again a Leo can carry a heavy parasite load without you being aware, then suddenly go down hill and become very ill indeed.
> Stress can trigger otherwise hidden/dormant issues and cause them to flare up and exacebate to critical condition, situations like, brumation, breeding/ovulation, bullying/domination or even relocation for instance.
> 
> Thus my advice is this:
> do a fecal test on arrival,
> do another in the middle of quarentine
> and then a final one before said animal is released from **Quarantine.
> This will offer you and your beloved reps some protection/buffer against a potentially awful outcome.
> 
> Then as part of your husbandry routine I would advise a yearly or 6 monthly check up, this is especially important if you are breeding or selling on animals and potentially passing on problems to others and their Reptile families. My leo's mean the world to me and my family so we are 100% that it is always better to be safe than sorry. Hope that helps  *


Thank you! It's really nice you took the time to write all that up for me! ^^ 
I feel really paranoid now, I definitely will get him faecal tested sometime. Hopefully ASAP, I don't quite have enough money at the moment (I got over enthusiastic and spent it improving my viv,not regretting it though as it looks lovely and my geck seems to really like it :lol2: ). I've got a couple of little jobs and bits for the weekend so I'll probably have enough money then!  
-Again thank you for your time! That was really helpful and informative :notworthy: :2thumb:


----------



## Sami051290

Looking for advice.
My leo girl shed 10 days ago and hasn't eaten since. However she did get really greedy, eating anything and everything for around a week before she shed.
She normally eats 3 days after but this time, she just wont have it! Tried her with locusts, crickets and dubia roaches. Going to buy some mealies tomorrow morning and see if that tempts her (although normally she will not touch mealies!)
She's a fussy cow bag anyway at times. The only time she went this long is when I first got her and she went around 2 and a half weeks back then (I called the vet then too and they told me to take her out of her large viv and put her in to a rub and just let her settle as she'd come straight from the breeder who kept her in a rub to a 4 foot viv at my house and the vet thought maybe it was too much too soon for her. Turns out that again, the vet was right) She's currently in a rub still but her new viv is on its way with lots of new goodies as we speak! :2thumb:
I suppose what I'm asking is 'has anybody elses leo done this for such a long period of time after shedding?'
Considering getting her to my herp vet within the next few days if things haven't changed, don't want to travel the hour there and stress her too much but I'm getting desperate now 
Can't do a faecal test as she's not pooing! Although I will say that she is licking at her bum a lot
I absolutely love my little girl and will do anything for her. Sadly, no amount of books or google searches have given me any answer.


----------



## happyhails

I think I will nip your nose, smile for the camera 

My Leo violet


----------



## Dov

The only thing i can say at the moment, is make sure all temps are at the right temps, i would say a 4 foot viv is quite big for 1 gecko, i have a 4 foot viv but i keep my 4 females in there and my male is in a 2 foot viv on his own. either a rub or a 2 foot viv is recommended. have you weighed the gecko to see if it has lost any major weight? i weigh my gecko's once a week that way if they have lost any weight, thats when i know that there could be an issue. Other thing is take out all livefood, give your gecko a bit peace, if leo isn't going to eat the food the food could cause leo stress and even bite leo. then before you go to bed put 3 crickets or locusts in and see if it has ate them the next day.


----------



## loonymoony

*help....*



Sami051290 said:


> Looking for advice.
> My leo girl shed 10 days ago and hasn't eaten since. However she did get really greedy, eating anything and everything for around a week before she shed.
> She normally eats 3 days after but this time, she just wont have it! Tried her with locusts, crickets and dubia roaches. Going to buy some mealies tomorrow morning and see if that tempts her (although normally she will not touch mealies!)
> She's a fussy cow bag anyway at times. The only time she went this long is when I first got her and she went around 2 and a half weeks back then (I called the vet then too and they told me to take her out of her large viv and put her in to a rub and just let her settle as she'd come straight from the breeder who kept her in a rub to a 4 foot viv at my house and the vet thought maybe it was too much too soon for her. Turns out that again, the vet was right) She's currently in a rub still but her new viv is on its way with lots of new goodies as we speak! :2thumb:
> I suppose what I'm asking is 'has anybody elses leo done this for such a long period of time after shedding?'
> Considering getting her to my herp vet within the next few days if things haven't changed, don't want to travel the hour there and stress her too much but I'm getting desperate now
> Can't do a faecal test as she's not pooing! Although I will say that she is licking at her bum a lot
> I absolutely love my little girl and will do anything for her. Sadly, no amount of books or google searches have given me any answer.



*The short answer is not to worry, as it stands I assure you that is no time at all for her not to be eating, I've had leo's go a few months with absolutely no ill effects what so ever. 
This time of year many leo's are less interested in food, their hormones are in overdrive and have breeding on the brain, it is likely she has started ovulating and thus food has become a second thought for the time being. 
The best advice I can give is this, make sure hot end temps are around the 33-34c mark, that she has plenty of places to hide and feel safe and chilled out, include a nice deep moist hide half on/off the mat, ovulating females seem to like to spend a lot more time here than usual. leave a bowl of gutloaded/dusted mealies & dubia roaches in 24/7, changing for fresh each day and then continue offering others like locust/butterworms/silkworms etc to see if it tempts her. 
Try not to fuss with her or her set up too much, stress causes more issues than anything else with reps and as soon as you do get a poop or two send it off, Leo's do lick their backends more when they have worms, as they cause irritation/itching, if you don't get any poops by the end of the month then it will be worth taking her to the vet so that they can do a wash out and send this off for screening, better to be safe than sorry I say, sooner you know if there actually is an issue the better. 
If she does have worms then they will likely give you Panacur to treat her, it is straight forward and nothing to worry about. Her rub and all contents will need daily cleaning to remove shed worm eggs so she doesn't become reinfected and it is very important that you clean your hands thoroughly so as not to spread the worm eggs around. 
At the end of treatment they'll do another screen and check she is parasite free, if she isn't another dose will be needed, with the same strict hygeine procedure. 
For now I would contact PALs or similar and get a testing pack at the ready and buy some 'Reptiboost' to add to her water, this will be of great help if she does require Panacur, it does as it says, gives them a little boost when they are feeling low. 

Hope thats helps, need any more help drop me a Pm and try not to worry, easier said than done I know, people are here to help.
*


----------



## loonymoony

*happy to help....*



babychessie said:


> Thank you! It's really nice you took the time to write all that up for me! ^^
> I feel really paranoid now, I definitely will get him faecal tested sometime. Hopefully ASAP, I don't quite have enough money at the moment (I got over enthusiastic and spent it improving my viv,not regretting it though as it looks lovely and my geck seems to really like it :lol2: ). I've got a couple of little jobs and bits for the weekend so I'll probably have enough money then!
> -Again thank you for your time! That was really helpful and informative :notworthy: :2thumb:


*My pleasure, happy to be of help :no1:
Yeah def a good idea and a chunk of peace of mind. I put away a little money every week for fecal tests and vets bills should I need them, as to me it is very much an integral part of rep keeping, same as if you have a dog/cat, you worm and flea treat them and get yearly vaccinations, well think of these fecals as the same routine to ensure their health and well being. 
Just think if EVERYONE started making sure all their reps were tested on a regular basis and thus treated for any issues right away, big and small, the incidence of cross contamination when you bought in a new rep would be massively reduced, that would be fab and something I really hope will progressively happen. 
As it stands I only buy from 'trusted' keepers/breeders who I know fecal test & Quarentine as standard, my Leo's mean waaaaay too much to me and my family to chance bringing in anything horrid and losing them, that would be utterly heart breaking, been a few on here who have had just that happen with Crypto, very sad. 
Again happy to help Pm if you want any more info or guidance :no1:. *


----------



## Lollys lovingly bred geck

heya guys just an update of the gecko that i brought dolly the gravid one at 28 grams she is doin great she passed the eggs ok and is now in a cold cage and seems to have stopped at the moment yay shes scoffin food and putting on weight lovely little gecko  oh and there is a reptile meet in the peter rice reptile shop on thursday at 7.30 if anyone lives near march in cambridge check it out


----------



## babychessie

Just wondering, all you breeders on the thread?
What's cooking, what are your plans and what's in the incubators?Just purely out of curiosity since it's that sort of time again! :razz:


----------



## joshhammond

Lollys lovingly bred geck said:


> heya guys just an update of the gecko that i brought dolly the gravid one at 28 grams she is doin great she passed the eggs ok and is now in a cold cage and seems to have stopped at the moment yay shes scoffin food and putting on weight lovely little gecko  oh and there is a reptile meet in the peter rice reptile shop on thursday at 7.30 if anyone lives near march in cambridge check it out


oooo, tempted... (if i can get over my fear of new people....)


in gecko related news i have good stuff about nugget!

figured i'd let her have a quick go at catching a couple of worms on her own. dropped 2 small waxworms in and she got them both! really pleased


----------



## Jakenicholls

Just setting up my 36inchx18inchx18inch vivarium for some leopard geckos that im getting soon (first time getting any) and just setting it up with what ive got at the moment and was wondering if any of you could help me out on what else is needed? here are some pictures, the thermostat probe is just peeping up over the top of the sand on the back left.
























the heat mat is covering about 2/5th of the vivarium where the probe is, set at 30 degrees.
Any hints, tips or any advice i could get would be grateful, thanks


----------



## joshhammond

looks like an ok starter set up  would recommend getting a moist hide for when your leo's are shedding their skin. the one(s) i use have moss in them (i cant remember the name of the moss)

leopard geckos are pretty inquisitive too so could be worth introducing some more bits and pieces for them to climb on/in in the future 

dont forget to put some pics up when you get your geckos. they really are awesome little critters


----------



## Artisan

As josh says, you will need a spagnum moss hide half on/half off the matt to help with shedding (my 2 spend a fair bit if time in there even when not shedding) 
I would definitely put some bits and bobs in there for interest like rocks/wood/corkbark/plants etc. I think you have a good base for what could be a very nice interactive, enriching leo enviroment.
I have a few threads up in the last few weeks of my setups and if you want to have a look - you can go onto my profile and check my previous threads. I have shelves and all sorts in mine :2thumb:


----------



## AilsaM

You guys are awesome and it's great to see this thread still going as it's been fantastic reading so far. :no1::2thumb:


----------



## Jakenicholls

thanks for the advice, where would the best/cheapest place to buy sphagnum moss?


----------



## LovLight

Jakenicholls said:


> thanks for the advice, where would the best/cheapest place to buy sphagnum moss?


Ive stopped using sphagnum moss with my leos now as I treat it as a loose substrate much like sand, in that it can be accidentally ingested by a leo(especially young clumsy eaters) and cause digestive tract problems including the possibility of impaction. Instead I now use cotton face flannels cut to size to fit their moist hides. These are cheap, readily available and most importantly safe for your gecko. 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Piranha72

LovLight said:


> Ive stopped using sphagnum moss with my leos now as I treat it as a loose substrate much like sand, in that it can be accidentally ingested by a leo(especially young clumsy eaters) and cause digestive tract problems including the possibility of impaction. Instead I now use cotton face flannels cut to size to fit their moist hides. These are cheap, readily available and most importantly safe for your gecko.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2



That's a great idea, I'm going to steal it if you don't mind.

I've recently stopped using sphagnum moss after a change in attitude followed by a suspiciously moss shape poop, luckily no harm was done this time. I'm currently using kitchen paper but last night found another worrying sign in the form of ripped paper where one was shedding and clearly accidentally caught it. Face flannels it shall be


----------



## Jakenicholls

LovLight said:


> Ive stopped using sphagnum moss with my leos now as I treat it as a loose substrate much like sand, in that it can be accidentally ingested by a leo(especially young clumsy eaters) and cause digestive tract problems including the possibility of impaction. Instead I now use cotton face flannels cut to size to fit their moist hides. These are cheap, readily available and most importantly safe for your gecko.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


I had thought about using kitchen roll, but face flannels seems a lot more sustainable seeing as you can wash and re-use them, i wouldn't have thought of that myself so thank you!


----------



## GECKO MICK

*Henry*

Another quick snap of my boy "Henry":2thumb:


----------



## LolaBunny

Never posted in here soooo.. 

Hey!  

My eggs are due to hatch in 2 days time, they will be on day 40, soooo anywhere from then on!!


----------



## joshhammond

anyone got a good suggestion for a relatively simple, space saving way of keeping my leos? been racking my brain trying to work out how im going to house them all individually and keep them with a good ammount of space for each of them (2ft is what im aiming for)

the space ive got is about 3 inches too short to be able to fit in one of my 3ft vivs and a 4ft just next to it. (was going to split the 4ft into 2 ft viv enclosures) 

any ideas? i think splitting a 3ft viv into 2 18 inch sections will be too small for my leos (even though they arent that big at the moment) they are currently in rubs, but i'd rather have them in proper vivs.

the only other thing i can think of is getting some wide shelving fitted (i have that weird shelving system which is all interchangable so it wouldnt be too hard to do) and see if i can pick up a few of the monkfield type low vivs that have the flip top lid.

any suggestions?


----------



## joshhammond

Problem solved! Monkfields it is! :d


----------



## happyhails

I want another geck, I wonder if I can convince oh they are the way forward. He isn't keen on their tails. He wants a brightly coloured climber thats interesting to watch. Men!


----------



## joshhammond

happyhails said:


> I want another geck, I wonder if I can convince oh they are the way forward. He isn't keen on their tails. He wants a brightly coloured climber thats interesting to watch. Men!


i resent that! im a bloke! (or at least i was the last time i checked) and i think leopard geckos are awesome to watch! 

would rather have a few leos that i can see than a couple of chameleons that blend in and that dont do that much.

(just my opinion)


----------



## Elmlee

Aw dear haha... Out of all my animals... My Leo and snake are out the most apart from the pigs lol!
Leo's are the most amazing ainimals to watch . I wouldn't go for a climber my Cresties and golden skinks are always hidden.. Apart from ether basking or the evening! Saying that my Leo hides in her moist hide when she's coming upto shedding and when she's shedding  xxxx


----------



## raddreptiles

*digging*

hi guys i have a question about my niece's leopard geckos they seem to dig all of the time can anybody tell me why this is cheers luke


----------



## DragonFish66

joshhammond said:


> anyone got a good suggestion for a relatively simple, space saving way of keeping my leos? been racking my brain trying to work out how im going to house them all individually and keep them with a good ammount of space for each of them (2ft is what im aiming for)
> 
> the space ive got is about 3 inches too short to be able to fit in one of my 3ft vivs and a 4ft just next to it. (was going to split the 4ft into 2 ft viv enclosures)
> 
> any ideas? i think splitting a 3ft viv into 2 18 inch sections will be too small for my leos (even though they arent that big at the moment) they are currently in rubs, but i'd rather have them in proper vivs.
> 
> the only other thing i can think of is getting some wide shelving fitted (i have that weird shelving system which is all interchangable so it wouldnt be too hard to do) and see if i can pick up a few of the monkfield type low vivs that have the flip top lid.
> 
> any suggestions?


I'm thinking of keeping most of mine seperate not sure of size of rubs either 18l or 50l i was thinking through 50l might be alright for a couple


----------



## LovLight

DragonFish66 said:


> I'm thinking of keeping most of mine seperate not sure of size of rubs either 18l or 50l i was thinking through 50l might be alright for a couple


50l is what you would be looking at for a single adult if your going with rubs. 18l would allow very little space to manoeuvre once you have the bare minimum in there-warm & cool hides, moist box, food and water dishes and calcium cap. There would be little room for an adult do anything other than eat and sleep in an 18l. A small/young sub adult geck would be ok in the flat 32l underbed style tubs, but if you are planning to use rubs as forever homes def go with the 50l for an adult as the minimum space required for an adult leo is 2x1.5x1ft. 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DragonFish66

LovLight said:


> 50l is what you would be looking at for a single adult if your going with rubs. 18l would allow very little space to manoeuvre once you have the bare minimum in there-warm & cool hides, moist box, food and water dishes and calcium cap. There would be little room for an adult do anything other than eat and sleep in an 18l. A small/young sub adult geck would be ok in the flat 32l underbed style tubs, but if you are planning to use rubs as forever homes def go with the 50l for an adult as the minimum space required for an adult leo is 2x1.5x1ft.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


It was just an idea as i've never kept them before thought i'd see what people thought about sizes, I think i'll go with the 50l and build a rack just for them still at the looking into them stage, wont be getting any till the summer the reason i said 18l was i know someone that is keeping them in that size through the one i handled was only 4-5 inch in length so still abit of growth in the ones i seen, i dont see the point in smaller tubs as they should'nt be able to escape the same way that snakes can do if there put in there final rubs. I've some 64l rubs that i may well be used instead of the 50l ones :2thumb:


----------



## joshhammond

got my plan all sorted! (here's a pic of how it roughly at the moment. just imagine the viv on the right is on the left and the top left viv is on the right)









the bottom shelf is going to be removed and im going to have a 16inch wide shelf run all the way along that wall. im then going to get 3 more of the flip top vivs to go on the shelf, with one gecko in each

this may, or may not mean i have more space for one more smaller viv..... which may or may not have a critter that isnt a leopard gecko in it....

for anyone who's interested, the 2 vivs on the left house a corn snake and a royal python

edit: better pic now


----------



## joshhammond

double post craziness!

would dead mealworms be suitable for my geckos? my mum buys them to feed the birds in the garden. im thinking that because nugget sometimes has trouble with picking up moving critters for food maybe a couple of dead mealies each day may help her a bit more


----------



## Piranha72

joshhammond said:


> Problem solved! Monkfields it is! :d


I suggest putting more vents in the sides of the monkfields as I found they jeep the humidity seriously high, just to be on the safe side


----------



## joshhammond

oooerrr, weird :S never had that problem with my current one.

will keep my eye on the humidity and see what happens


----------



## loonymoony

*viv tips....*



Jakenicholls said:


> Just setting up my 36inchx18inchx18inch vivarium for some leopard geckos that im getting soon (first time getting any) and just setting it up with what ive got at the moment and was wondering if any of you could help me out on what else is needed? here are some pictures, the thermostat probe is just peeping up over the top of the sand on the back left.
> image
> image
> image
> the heat mat is covering about 2/5th of the vivarium where the probe is, set at 30 degrees.
> Any hints, tips or any advice i could get would be grateful, thanks


*Right here my few tips based on your pics/info:
1) If you are a first time Leo keeper then I would def advise you get rid of the sand right off and change for Kitchen roll/paper or Lino, impaction is a very real risk if your husbandry isn't absolutely spot on and you not knowing your leos behaviour could mean that a Leo in real problems could go unmissed due to inexperience.

2) If you're a first time keeper I would also advise against co-habbing Leo's, again without a base of comparison on normal behaviour and form, bullying/dominance issues could easily arise with really bad results and go untetected for some time due to your lack of experience. Bullying isn't just out right fighting it is done through smell and posture and blocking. 
All round Leo's do much better when singularly housed, they only see other Leo's as competition, they don't need a 'friend' in any fashion, if you're lucky they'll tolerate each other, tolerate is the key word. If you're unlucky one will dominate and cow the other causing them to loose weight/form, this could escalate at any time without warning to actual fighting and physical damage.

3) I'd advise a much smaller water dish placed in the coolest area well away from the mat, Leo's drink very little water, so a small dish topped & cleaned daily is much better option, a larger body could end up adding to humidity in the whole viv, which can in turn lead to respiritory issues over an extended period, remember Leo's are rocky desert dwelling geckos, so overall humidity is low.

4)30c is a bit too low for the hot spot, used to be that around 32c was advised but a lot of us have been working with upping offered temps over the last few years and seen nothing but benefit from it, personally I'd aim for around 34-35c with a gradient down to room temp in the cool area, the key is offering lots of choice and a nice area for them to lay belly flat to absorb the heat.

5) The viv looks very open and exposed, def be a good idea to offer lots more cover and places to hide, this will help a lot during the settling in period when they are likely feeling scared in their new environment, later these extra hides, cork bark/mopani wood etc add to enrichment and offer exercise and place to scratch when in shed etc. AND if you are co-housing you need to offer one hide each in each area really to try and counteract fights for hides within each set thermal gradient area. Three hides (one hot, one cool and one moist hide filled with a moisture retentive material to aid shedding) this is the very minimum that should be offered to just one Leo.*
*
6) Dial thermometers are I'm afrid absolutely useless, I'd ditch that and get a duel probe digital, this will give you a much more accurate reading of the hot and cold end temps and help you to make sure it's spot on.

Need any more help or input feel free to Pm me :2thumb:*


----------



## Artisan

joshhammond said:


> oooerrr, weird :S never had that problem with my current one.
> 
> will keep my eye on the humidity and see what happens


I've been using the 30 inch one for one of my leos and no humidity issues at all but keep an eye on it just in case : victory:


----------



## loonymoony

*advice....*



joshhammond said:


> double post craziness!
> 
> would dead mealworms be suitable for my geckos? my mum buys them to feed the birds in the garden. im thinking that because nugget sometimes has trouble with picking up moving critters for food maybe a couple of dead mealies each day may help her a bit more


*
Nah fraid not Josh they're pretty useless, very little in the way of any nutrition what so ever in them, as obviously you can't gut load them at all, which is an absolute must, all live food is pretty much to be regarded as an empty shell, worthless without the goodness fresh fruit and veg, fortified cereals and dry complete biscuits add to them.*


----------



## joshhammond

thought so. was just wondering


----------



## laksomeister

*Leo Lighting*

Hi! I'm currently building a viv for a leo, 110 L x 45 D x 39 H(CM). And I started reading this thread and noticed you guys saying it's OK with a little bit of UV. Everywhere I look i see different answers, so I'll just ask here and get it done with!  would a 60cm Repti Glo 5.0 be OK to install at the top front of the viv at the warm end? There's not very much natural sunlight that gets in here(and now in the winter time the sun sets really early up here) so i wanted some sort of lighting in there, and if the UV is too much i have normal tubes if those are better?.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dov

i wouldn't use any uv, if you would like lighting i would consider a red glow heat bulb 50 watt. as they are classed as nocturnal they wont come out often if you use a uv bulb, where as if you use a red infra red bulb they have more chances of coming out and you will be able to see them.


----------



## LovLight

laksomeister said:


> Hi! I'm currently building a viv for a leo, 110 L x 45 D x 39 H(CM). And I started reading this thread and noticed you guys saying it's OK with a little bit of UV. Everywhere I look i see different answers, so I'll just ask here and get it done with!  would a 60cm Repti Glo 5.0 be OK to install at the top front of the viv at the warm end? There's not very much natural sunlight that gets in here(and now in the winter time the sun sets really early up here) so i wanted some sort of lighting in there, and if the UV is too much i have normal tubes if those are better?.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Very much depends on the size of the viv and the morph of the leo?
All barr a few of my guys are albino so I do not use uv as they are housed in two foot vivs in a room which gets good natural light. UV in a small viv can be over powering to albinos eyesight as they are more light sensitive than non albino morphs. However some keepers do use a low percentage uv for their non albino leos as they believe it to be a more natural way for their leos to get their D3 requirements. I'm afraid I do not know enough about the pro's and con's to go into any great detail as its not somthing I have yet explored, however as far as I am aware, provided your viv is large enough to provide a good temperature gradient and enough hides and shady areas for the leo to escape the light if they so chose then it will not do any harm.
A good suppliment regime (I use repashy calcium plus) and properly gutloaded livefoods is just as effective though as far as I am aware as all my leos are doing very well on this regime and without uv. 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## laksomeister

LovLight said:


> Very much depends on the size of the viv and the morph of the leo?
> All barr a few of my guys are albino so I do not use uv as they are housed in two foot vivs in a room which gets good natural light. UV in a small viv can be over powering to albinos eyesight as they are more light sensitive than non albino morphs. However some keepers do use a low percentage uv for their non albino leos as they believe it to be a more natural way for their leos to get their D3 requirements. I'm afraid I do not know enough about the pro's and con's to go into any great detail as its not somthing I have yet explored, however as far as I am aware, provided your viv is large enough to provide a good temperature gradient and enough hides and shady areas for the leo to escape the light if they so chose then it will not do any harm.
> A good suppliment regime (I use repashy calcium plus) and properly gutloaded livefoods is just as effective though as far as I am aware as all my leos are doing very well on this regime and without uv.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


Okey. The morph will not be an albino that's for sure(nothing against them), and the viv is big enough to get a good amount of shade in there. I'll put many hides in and see what happens. I also got the repashy calcium plus to dust the feeders with, but can I use repashy as extra calcium in the viv too or does that have to be pure calcium? 

I do have a red heat bulb too, and I'll switch to that one if I notice any bad effects from the tube. I just want some normal lighting in there as we don't get very much of that up here, so the days will only last a couple hours.


----------



## RescueCat

Well, my gecko has passed the "not eating sand" test, in which I use slate tiles or repticarpet with a small bit of sand in the vivarium. If none is ingested (I spend a lot of time in the room with them, I'd notice them eating sand), I replace the current substrate with sand.

I'm not using calci-sand ever again, though, as my beardie goes nuts for the stuff and tries to eat it all...


----------



## LovLight

laksomeister said:


> Okey. The morph will not be an albino that's for sure(nothing against them), and the viv is big enough to get a good amount of shade in there. I'll put many hides in and see what happens. I also got the repashy calcium plus to dust the feeders with, but can I use repashy as extra calcium in the viv too or does that have to be pure calcium?
> 
> I do have a red heat bulb too, and I'll switch to that one if I notice any bad effects from the tube. I just want some normal lighting in there as we don't get very much of that up here, so the days will only last a couple hours.


If its not an albino strain then you should be fine. Just keep an eye as to any behaviour changes etc. Is the red heat bulb your only heat source or do you have a heatmat and stat to use with the uv? Thats the combo I would go with.
The Repashy is designed to eliminate the need for a calcium dish to be needed in the viv as it is designed to be used every feed. However most keepers on here, myself included, who use Repashy still keep a calcium cap in the viv at all times. I just use a cap of the actual repashy myself but if you have any remaining pure calcium left over from before you switched you could still use this. 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## laksomeister

LovLight said:


> If its not an albino strain then you should be fine. Just keep an eye as to any behaviour changes etc. Is the red heat bulb your only heat source or do you have a heatmat and stat to use with the uv? Thats the combo I would go with.
> The Repashy is designed to eliminate the need for a calcium dish to be needed in the viv as it is designed to be used every feed. However most keepers on here, myself included, who use Repashy still keep a calcium cap in the viv at all times. I just use a cap of the actual repashy myself but if you have any remaining pure calcium left over from before you switched you could still use this.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


Awesome! I will use a UV tube + Heat mat combo with pulse stat . I'll only switch to the red bulb if the tube makes him/her uneasy in any way.

EDIT: Btw, should i get a day/night pulse stat or should the heatmat keep the same temp 24/7?


----------



## Piranha72

laksomeister said:


> Awesome! I will use a UV tube + Heat mat combo with pulse stat . I'll only switch to the red bulb if the tube makes him/her uneasy in any way.
> 
> EDIT: Btw, should i get a day/night pulse stat or should the heatmat keep the same temp 24/7?


A pulse stat is great, but a mat stat is fine too  the drop in nighttime temps is not a necessity, but they can tolerate down to about 20 C at night. It's up to you, how much you can spend etc. All mine are on mat stats and do fine.


----------



## LovLight

laksomeister said:


> Awesome! I will use a UV tube + Heat mat combo with pulse stat . I'll only switch to the red bulb if the tube makes him/her uneasy in any way.
> 
> EDIT: Btw, should i get a day/night pulse stat or should the heatmat keep the same temp 24/7?


I don't think you need the day/night stat really. I have mine on a standard pulse and the heatmats are kept at a constant temp both day and night. The natural drop in the ambient air temps at night is sufficient and the way I look at it is they eat at night and then go bask over the heatmat to digest there food so if you turn it down/off at night they'd have to wait for several hours to start the digestion process. 
With the uv attatch it to a timer and maybe start off around 6hrs a day to see if it's being used, then you can gradually increase to a 12hr cycle if you find it working well. 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Piranha72

What are people's opinions on using a sheet of sponge in the moist hides? I went on a mission to buy flannels, but the only ones I found had pretty large loops, and I can imagine little claws getting caught. Last time I went to the vet he mentioned sticking a piece of sponge to the lid of the hide, but I see no reason why it can't go in the bottom like everything else.

I've got your generic white and blue crossed cloths at the moment, as they're disposable.


----------



## LovLight

Piranha72 said:


> What are people's opinions on using a sheet of sponge in the moist hides? I went on a mission to buy flannels, but the only ones I found had pretty large loops, and I can imagine little claws getting caught. Last time I went to the vet he mentioned sticking a piece of sponge to the lid of the hide, but I see no reason why it can't go in the bottom like everything else.
> 
> I've got your generic white and blue crossed cloths at the moment, as they're disposable.


I don't know about sponge as little claws could shred bits off and accidentilly get consumed as geckos lick everything. The big old fashioned floor cloths are good though if you can't find a small loop flannel. All the pound shops seem to sell them 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mr Chad

Some awesome looking leo's in this thread.

Here's my little girl Penny who i've had 3 weeks.










I know she's a hypo - but what makes them a super hypo?

I also have these two beauties reserved - when the weather finally warms up!









Mack Snow









Jungle


----------



## LovLight

They look lovely 
Super hypo is defined by the gecko having no spotting to the body. If no spotting is present to either head or body this is known as a super hypo baldy, quite often accompannied by the presence of carrot tail. If a gecko has all 3 of these traits you often see the abbreviation SHCTB (super hypo carrot tail baldy) a hypo is defined by reduced body spotting only present within the bands of the body. I believe Loonymoony gave a definitive description of the two a few pages back on the thread so worth a scroll back 
Lovely little mack and jungle to. Your jungle is actually albino, do you know which of the three strains it is? Tremper, Bell or Rainwater? An eyeshot would help to identify. 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mr Chad

As soon as I have them both i'll take some pictures and get the eyes. I didnt realise it was an albino Jungle.

Cheers for the info.


----------



## Marcia

Out of curiosity guys, when it comes to super hypos, if they have one or two dots on their backs that are very light and faded, would you class that as a super hypo or still just a hypo?


----------



## Mr Chad

I was wondering the same thing as the one i've posted above only has one that is noticable, and even that is quite light. In person her body looks really clear and stripey.


----------



## Marcia

Mr Chad said:


> I was wondering the same thing as the one i've posted above only has one that is noticable, and even that is quite light. In person her body looks really clear and stripey.


I know people who class them as super hypos but i'm not 100% sure


----------



## LovLight

Marcia said:


> Out of curiosity guys, when it comes to super hypos, if they have one or two dots on their backs that are very light and faded, would you class that as a super hypo or still just a hypo?


Usually when the spots are light and faded like that it means they will disappear eventually as the gecko matures. I'm gussing looking at her that Penny is still a young gecko? If she is under the 9-10month mark you will probably find that spot will go 

If she is in fact a juvenile I would also recommend removing the sand from her enclosure and replacing with a non digestable subtrate such as tile, lino or wallpaper etc. Sand can be accidentally ingested whilst a gecko is hunting livefood and even those who feed exclusively from a dish or off of tongs can still ingest a fair amount as leos lick everything. Its a much debated subject that no doubt you have come across before but for me it is not worth the risk of damage to the intestinal tract or that of impaction that sand imposes. It also harbours bacterias a lot more readily than that of a wipeable surface. Its a personal choice but certainly one worth a rethink for the health of your leos. 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hollyswamp

Piranha72 said:


> What are people's opinions on using a sheet of sponge in the moist hides? I went on a mission to buy flannels, but the only ones I found had pretty large loops, and I can imagine little claws getting caught. Last time I went to the vet he mentioned sticking a piece of sponge to the lid of the hide, but I see no reason why it can't go in the bottom like everything else.
> 
> I've got your generic white and blue crossed cloths at the moment, as they're disposable.


I use old t-shirts cut up and soaked. 

I am weary of using sponge, it has a high risk of getting ingested by the geckos


----------



## Artisan

Mr Chad said:


> Some awesome looking leo's in this thread.
> 
> Here's my little girl Penny who i've had 3 weeks.
> 
> image
> 
> I know she's a hypo - but what makes them a super hypo?
> 
> I also have these two beauties reserved - when the weather finally warms up!
> 
> image
> Mack Snow
> 
> image
> Jungle


Lovely little leos...all of em! :2thumb:


----------



## Mr Chad

Thank you. Cant wait to get them all.


----------



## RescueCat

Woke up this morning to a worrying sight. Marceline's vivarium was open. She's escaped a faunarium before (thankfully when I was in the room) and I thought I'd lost her forever!

But no. She didn't leave, she just wanted to open it for some reason. Time to put a lock on it!


----------



## LovLight

RescueCat said:


> Woke up this morning to a worrying sight. Marceline's vivarium was open. She's escaped a faunarium before (thankfully when I was in the room) and I thought I'd lost her forever!
> 
> But no. She didn't leave, she just wanted to open it for some reason. Time to put a lock on it!


Aarrgh! 
Phewweee, glad she's safe. 
Its amazing how quickly they figure out which way the glass doors open isn't it lol. I have little rubber wedges on mine that seems to work well. 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mr Chad

I had that one day last week, I had one side open and closed it fully - didnt realise that as it closed it had opened the other side.

Thankfully she didnt feel the need to pop out and go for a walk!


----------



## RescueCat

I'm used to my beardie, where I can leave the glass doors open all day and all she'll do is have a quick peek out, then back in!

Marceline was trying to slide it open for a couple of days, but she was doing it the wrong way, and more just scratching it. Thankfully I've got some cardboard to use as a temporary wedge!


----------



## Africandragoncorn

Artisan said:


> Lovely little leos...all of em! :2thumb:


Im not usually a fan of colour morphs and prefer to go natural where leos are concerned however i am a fan of the mack snow gorgeous pattern


----------



## LovLight

I use these http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B0036767A6 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DragonFish66

I've found the rubber wedges to be the best last year i had keyed locks on my pine snakes viv and he somehow managed to open it, but since then with the rubber wedges no escapes, I supose its different if you have kids opening the vivs and you have to have proper locks.


----------



## Dov

I agree with you, normals and snows are braw, i also like stripes and sunglows.


----------



## Bio

Tangerine rainwaters my favorite at the moment, but that can change on a daily basis


----------



## Xboxguy

I'm after some advice my gecko has not eaten for 10 days now he ate on the 5 day but then regurgitated he's foods he still seems active but just won't eat he only licks the meal worms he's gone around 5 days without food a few times but 10 now and I'm worried should I try a wax worms and see if he eats one of them but i don't want him to get addicted to them any help appricated


----------



## Xboxguy

Bump.


----------



## Lesley4444

How long have you had him? what are your temperatures? can you give us a rundown of the set up?


----------



## Denbyc12

Age:
Temperatures hot and cold side:
Substrate:
Tankas in glass tank, plastic tub, vivarium)
Picture:
Weight: 

This would help


----------



## Xboxguy

Denbyc12 said:


> Age:6 months
> Temperatures hot and cold side:33 hot 25 cold
> Substrate: reptile carpet
> Tankas in glass tank, plastic tub, vivarium)
> Picture:its a wooden viv 23 inch long he has a couple of hides plenty of plants water dish calcium lick dish
> Weight: I'm not sure going to get some scales next time shopping
> 
> This would help


.......


----------



## Lesley4444

how long hve you had him for?


----------



## joshhammond

so instead of spending around 150 quid on vivs, im gonna buy a few really useful boxes to store my leos in permanently. im looking at getting some that are around 2ft long. what size would these be? (on the website it does the sizes in litres so i dont really know what im looking for)

help!


----------



## LovLight

joshhammond said:


> so instead of spending around 150 quid on vivs, im gonna buy a few really useful boxes to store my leos in permanently. im looking at getting some that are around 2ft long. what size would these be? (on the website it does the sizes in litres so i dont really know what im looking for)
> 
> help!


50ltr 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joshhammond

nice one 

i found 48 litre ones. would they be big enough? im looking at dimensions as well now. want to be able to fit 3 in.


----------



## LovLight

joshhammond said:


> nice one
> 
> i found 48 litre ones. would they be big enough? im looking at dimensions as well now. want to be able to fit 3 in.


Depends on how you want to set them up really. 48ltrs aren't quite as long or wide as the 50ltrs but they are a lot taller so if you wanted to use the reptile hammocks and add climbing branches and such then they might be an option. Being terrestrial though I think I'd go for the extra floor space and the 50ltr as it has adequate height to allow for some climbing and more floor space to allow for more hides etc. 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joshhammond

bloody hell, this couldnt be easy could it?! the space ive got/going to have means that boxes are either JUST too high to fit in, or JUST too long to fit the number i need along the wall! *facedesk*

im trying to now find low ones that have a decent ammount of groundspace for the leos that arent too long. 

who would have thought finding rubs for leos would be so damn tedious!


----------



## LovLight

joshhammond said:


> bloody hell, this couldnt be easy could it?! the space ive got/going to have means that boxes are either JUST too high to fit in, or JUST too long to fit the number i need along the wall! *facedesk*
> 
> im trying to now find low ones that have a decent ammount of groundspace for the leos that arent too long.
> 
> who would have thought finding rubs for leos would be so damn tedious!


Its always the way isn't it lol 
Have you got an argos catalouge to hand? If you have have a look at their cubes range I think its on sale at the mo and the coffee table would make a good viv conversion without to much effort. 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joshhammond

will have a look in a bit  cant really do conversions at the moment due to space restrictions etc which is why im going for rubs. 

its pretty easy to solve the problem, just a pain in the arse to have to do more stuff for it!


----------



## joshhammond

you know what. sod it. lets just have 2 wide shelves for rubs to sit on...


(totally not making myself a bit of extra space for another leo at some point in the future. nope. definitely not doing that at all. nope. i wouldnt dream of it. nope nope nope. absolutely not)






..... well.... maybe


----------



## DragonFish66

joshhammond said:


> you know what. sod it. lets just have 2 wide shelves for rubs to sit on...
> 
> 
> (totally not making myself a bit of extra space for another leo at some point in the future. nope. definitely not doing that at all. nope. i wouldnt dream of it. nope nope nope. absolutely not)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..... well.... maybe


33L, 50L, 64L Are all the same size just vary in height, As for shelfing some of my rubs stick out about 2 inches which does'nt matter much, You could just make a rack to the size you need. Or this is what i'm going to get these come with 5 shelves but if you buy 2 and make one out of them you have plenty of room, I've took this pic off facebook as its one i'm going to be getting the pic is from 
Ludus Geckos looks great to me for a rack i'll be building two of these.


----------



## joshhammond

nice. ive got a shelfing system thingy from b and q which i already have in place (for my dvd collection. but ive moved that now)

going to get some 18 inch wide mdf boards cut and use some of the brackets to hold them up. secure it all in place. heat mats on the shelves and then the rubs on top so you can see the length of the viv instead of just the end. (i like being able to see the geckos a bit more. but thats just me)

im going to end up with a whole reptile wall soon enough! :O


----------



## LovLight

Haha and then you'll end up like me with a whole room!








and thats not even all of them cause I couldnt fit them in lol 
Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joshhammond

i write this with my dad looking at the screen next to me..


i will NEVER have a reptile room........ (that he knows about)


----------



## LovLight

joshhammond said:


> i write this with my dad looking at the screen next to me..
> 
> 
> i will NEVER have a reptile room........ (that he knows about)


Yeh but he doesnt know about the secret room your building under the house at night :wink::wink:

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joshhammond

Shhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## joshhammond

i just went to change the kitchen roll in the vivs and found my newest girl (maggie) had dropped an infertile egg. 

little surprise of the day


----------



## RescueCat

Just weighed Marceline for the first time. She's under a year old right now, and about 8 inches. She's a whopping 67g! I was expecting her to be a lot lighter than that, but she's got a tail fatter than her body


----------



## hollyswamp

joshhammond said:


> i write this with my dad looking at the screen next to me..
> 
> 
> i will NEVER have a reptile room........ (that he knows about)


just dig real quiet like


----------



## joshhammond

hollyswamp said:


> just dig real quiet like


i'll get a small army of super stealthy ninja dwarves to create a reptile cavern, which i'll then fill with vivariums along each wall

i'll also have a pond in the middle which will have some form of water loving reptile living in it, along with some fish


----------



## LovLight

joshhammond said:


> i'll get a small army of super stealthy ninja dwarves to create a reptile cavern, which i'll then fill with vivariums along each wall
> 
> i'll also have a pond in the middle which will have some form of water loving reptile living in it, along with some fish


Put the geckos to work! Make em earn them waxies! Thats how my gecks got their room.....I.made them build it lol 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Artisan

LovLight said:


> Haha and then you'll end up like me with a whole room!
> image
> and thats not even all of them cause I couldnt fit them in lol
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


Ha ha...that looks like my rep room come bedroom ....very neat and in order all stacked up lovely and tidy. Aswel as the pics in my sig...i have a few more besides and a few empty vivs too :2thumb:


----------



## LovLight

Artisan said:


> Ha ha...that looks like my rep room come bedroom ....very neat and in order all stacked up lovely and tidy. Aswel as the pics in my sig...i have a few more besides and a few empty vivs too :2thumb:


Well mine have still managed to overspill into the living room despite me using the spare room lol.
Ive updated a few things since I took that pic as I was still setting up. Added my lil dpor wedges and put a nice blackout blind up to stop them overheating when the sunshine shows up. I do need to get some fingerpulls for the glass doors though as I'm forever having to clean the fingerprints off. I also have casters to add the the bottom vivs so I can pull them out to access powerpoints more easily, only problem with that is, I'm 5'2 and already have to stand on a ladder to get to the top vivs so adding more height isnt helpful lol 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joshhammond

my reptile wall.... got it all set up today...










2 vivs on the left house snakes. the rest (aside from the small faunarium at the far left of the bottom shelf) have geckos in


----------



## AilsaM

DragonFish66 said:


> 33L, 50L, 64L Are all the same size just vary in height, As for shelfing some of my rubs stick out about 2 inches which does'nt matter much, You could just make a rack to the size you need. Or this is what i'm going to get these come with 5 shelves but if you buy 2 and make one out of them you have plenty of room, I've took this pic off facebook as its one i'm going to be getting the pic is from
> Ludus Geckos looks great to me for a rack i'll be building two of these.
> 
> image


I use these shelving units, I have the 4 tier for my spiders and 5 tier for my snakes, I'm gonna buy another 5 tier, put it infront of the one I cabe, cable tie them together and then my bigger rubs will slide in length ways and will be much easier.


----------



## Marcia

LovLight said:


> Haha and then you'll end up like me with a whole room!
> image
> and thats not even all of them cause I couldnt fit them in lol
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


Oh my god lol. I want to live in that room lol


Sent from my iPhone whilst battling zombies


----------



## AilsaM

LovLight said:


> Haha and then you'll end up like me with a whole room!
> image
> and thats not even all of them cause I couldnt fit them in lol
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


I love that and how you've set them up, I'd need a ladder to reach the top ones :blush:


----------



## joshhammond

AilsaM said:


> I love that and how you've set them up, I'd need a ladder to reach the top ones :blush:


joys of being 6ft 4! 

im not going to have any vivs/rubs on the top shelf of my set up. 

(although im quite intrigued by the little exo terra vivs you can get... if anyone has a good suggestion for a small gecko type critter to go in one of them then i may have to make room for it )


----------



## AilsaM

joshhammond said:


> joys of being 6ft 4!
> 
> im not going to have any vivs/rubs on the top shelf of my set up.
> 
> (although im quite intrigued by the little exo terra vivs you can get... if anyone has a good suggestion for a small gecko type critter to go in one of them then i may have to make room for it )


I am an ickle 5ft 4 and I just about get to that height, small person :blush:


----------



## joshhammond

d'awwwwwwwwww.


----------



## AilsaM

joshhammond said:


> d'awwwwwwwwww.


:blush:


----------



## LovLight

Well how super duper excited do you think I am having come home from my birthday weekend to find Star my gorgeous mack patty girl looking fit to burst!








No doubts bout her being with eggys now methinks 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joshhammond

keep us posted with pics of the eggs and their development (if you're breeding from her i mean. im assuming you are)


----------



## joshhammond

cheap moist hide to go in my rubs:

tupperware box with hole cut in lid

damp flannel in box

yay or nay?


----------



## RescueCat

That's pretty much what mine is (though, a butter tub instead). It works, so yay!


----------



## LovLight

joshhammond said:


> keep us posted with pics of the eggs and their development (if you're breeding from her i mean. im assuming you are)


I will indeedy do-and yes I am. 
I have paired her(shes a mack snow murphys patternless het tremper albino and poss het blizzard)with my super snow blazing blizzard to test out that possible blizzard het.
Here the lovlies are whilst they were preparing to get jiggy with it








I'm expecting mack trempers and super snow trempers but if the het proves out I might just get a few nice surprises too-I'd love another lil Zephyr to pop out 
Even if the het doesnt manifest though all the lil hatchies will have murphys and blizzard hets which fits my second pairing of my ss blizzard eclipse het tremper girly Sindar with Aten my tremper eclipse het murphys and blizzard boy 
I'm over the moon! Herp nursery II is plugged in and waiting so all I need now are the eggys 
Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LovLight

Wooooo officially my birthday now......god I'm gettin old! 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Big Red One

LovLight said:


> Well how super duper excited do you think I am having come home from my birthday weekend to find Star my gorgeous mack patty girl looking fit to burst!
> image
> No doubts bout her being with eggys now methinks





LovLight said:


> I will indeedy do-and yes I am.
> I have paired her(shes a mack snow murphys patternless het tremper albino and poss het blizzard)with my super snow blazing blizzard to test out that possible blizzard het.
> Here the lovlies are whilst they were preparing to get jiggy with it
> image
> I'm expecting mack trempers and super snow trempers but if the het proves out I might just get a few nice surprises too-I'd love another lil Zephyr to pop out
> Even if the het doesnt manifest though all the lil hatchies will have murphys and blizzard hets which fits my second pairing of my ss blizzard eclipse het tremper girly Sindar with Aten my tremper eclipse het murphys and blizzard boy
> I'm over the moon! Herp nursery II is plugged in and waiting so all I need now are the eggys


Wahey - she is looking very good there ! All fingers crossed for her from me.......
;0)


----------



## LovLight

Big Red One said:


> Wahey - she is looking very good there ! All fingers crossed for her from me.......
> ;0)


Thanks Mark :thumbup:
Shes still as batty as a fruitcake bless her but shes a proper lil charachter and we love her! Cant wait to see what lil beauties she and Zephs will pop 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DragonFish66

AilsaM said:


> I use these shelving units, I have the 4 tier for my spiders and 5 tier for my snakes, I'm gonna buy another 5 tier, put it infront of the one I cabe, cable tie them together and then my bigger rubs will slide in length ways and will be much easier.


Yer i'm gonna get 4 of them and make 2 big ones with plenty of shelves in them 4 or 5 is not enough for my liking, then i might box them in but not decided yet.


----------



## ThePigDog

This is Duncan, my 5 month old. Any idea what morph he is? The reptile guy sold him to me as a normal. 
I like to take his cave and cactus out once or twice a day and watch him wonder about. He's so inquisitive.  
Bit skittish at the moment, but not very hard to pick up. Only had him 5 days now.


----------



## LCF AZAZEL JACK

*Egg Incubation help!*



AilsaM said:


> While spending quite a bit of time reading in this section I have noticed there are a few specific animal threads but nothing for Leopard Geckos & other types of Gecko so I wanted to start an area where keepers of Leopards and other types of Gecko can dicuss keepig, share experiances and share Photos. I myself don't yet keep Leo's but it really would be a great thing to have & a really great thread if everyone posted all their helpful hints/tips/advice etc on them. These creatures are facinating. So post away and when I get mine I will be posting pics too!!



Hello, im new to the forums. Iv got a bunch of leo eggs incubating now. (all furtile) But some of them arnt hatching! the older pair of eggs is at 78 days now  . Looks fine (inside & out) & nothing seems wrong with it. The incubator i use for my leos is an Exoterra, the temp fluctuation (spellcheck lol) is bad but generally kept at 29c. humidity is fine. please help asap


----------



## LovLight

LCF AZAZEL JACK said:


> Hello, im new to the forums. Iv got a bunch of leo eggs incubating now. (all furtile) But some of them arnt hatching! the older pair of eggs is at 78 days now  . Looks fine (inside & out) & nothing seems wrong with it. The incubator i use for my leos is an Exoterra, the temp fluctuation (spellcheck lol) is bad but generally kept at 29c. humidity is fine. please help asap



Hi there, its my first year breeding this year so as yet I've not experienced this phenomena myself so hopefully someone with a lttle more experience will answer as well. From what I know 78 days does seem like quite a long time but I know if incubated at lower temps eggs do tend to take a bit longer to hatch. Given that you've said they are fertile and right inside and out I am presuming you have candled them to check?
What incubation medium are you using for the eggs? and are they in a S.I.M or G.E.O or cricket tub etc? Also it would be quite helpful if you could post a pic of the eggs in question.
I have the herp II incubator which is pretty similar to yours and I too have noticed that the temp displayed on the front of the incubator does differ by quite a few degrees from that inside the chamber. If you dont already have one I would recommend having a seperate digital thermometer/hygrometer inside and place the probes just on the surface of the substrate in your egg box. Use this temp as your guide rather than the display of the incubator. I set mine to 26C at first but inside on my digital therms reading it was only 21-22 so it worth checking. I was also advised to have the incubator up and running well in advance of any eggs arriving to give it a chance to settle so less fluctuations. Hope that helps 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LovLight

ThePigDog said:


> image
> This is Duncan, my 5 month old. Any idea what morph he is? The reptile guy sold him to me as a normal.
> I like to take his cave and cactus out once or twice a day and watch him wonder about. He's so inquisitive.
> Bit skittish at the moment, but not very hard to pick up. Only had him 5 days now.


Hi, sorry hun I cant see your picture on my tapatalk to help with morph 
Given that you have only had him for 5days though and he is still a young gecko, I would recommend you give him a 'settling in' period. Do not move his furniture arounf or try to handle him at this stage as it will add to the relocation stress a move to a new home brings which can have health implications. Instead leave him be as much as possible in the first few weeks, disturbing only to spot clean and refresh food and water dishes. Put a mealworm dish of well dusted mealies(I use repashy calcium plus available here www.repashy.co.uk )close to the hide so he does not have to go far to feed, this will help him settle quicker. Good luck with your new lil guy :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LeoBoris

Thought I would join in on the conversation as I have spoke to a few of you on this thread anyway about stupid little things.

I have a Male Leopard Gecko called Boris around 10 months old weighing in at 97grams as a Super Hypo Carrot Tail (SHCT)

Although in the past 1-2 months we have had a few problems which are now fixed yay!
He started going off his food over time slowly. After completing stopping we booked him in with the vet I said when I got him if anything went wrong I'd deal with it straight away it seemed stupid for not eating but hey ho.
From the time from booking the appointed to seeing the vet (3-4 days - non emergency) he had lost 10 grams from 93 to 83 grams - we have a problem.

Got the vets who was a specialist and very good in my opinion had the consultation and he did a faecal test (included cypto) for me for the visit and test it come to £50.33.
This was a tuesday 3pm, I had the results on the wednesday morning around 11am and spoke to the vet once again himself - Boris had worms we booked him in for the next day Thursday at 5pm.
The vets from us is like an hour and half round trip had to wait for my parents to get home from work so thats why the appointment was so late I could of had one at 11am thursday.
Boris has his first set of treatment and was sent on his way to come back in exactly 2 weeks time for his next treatment I seen a different in 24/48 hours he was eating again! and loads of crickets/locusts! his weight at this point was still very low compared to what it used to be 80 grams now.

Within the 2 weeks he ate more yet didn't gain much weight, the 2 weeks come and we went off again for another treatment session the treatments only costing £12.60 for both. (so around £63 in total for all of it) now 2 weeks on from that treatment he is eating fine again and has gained an amazing 17 grams and past the point before we knew he was Ill.

Glad he's fine now and still going strong!

Sorry it was long, thought i'd tell my story 
Cheers!


----------



## AilsaM

DragonFish66 said:


> Yer i'm gonna get 4 of them and make 2 big ones with plenty of shelves in them 4 or 5 is not enough for my liking, then i might box them in but not decided yet.


5 shelves high is plenty for me, I'm only ickle and would need a ladder if I added anymore height :blush:



LCF AZAZEL JACK said:


> Hello, im new to the forums. Iv got a bunch of leo eggs incubating now. (all furtile) But some of them arnt hatching! the older pair of eggs is at 78 days now  . Looks fine (inside & out) & nothing seems wrong with it. The incubator i use for my leos is an Exoterra, the temp fluctuation (spellcheck lol) is bad but generally kept at 29c. humidity is fine. please help asap


Your asking the wrong lass I'm afriad :blush:


----------



## ThePigDog

LovLight said:


> Hi, sorry hun I cant see your picture on my tapatalk to help with morph
> Given that you have only had him for 5days though and he is still a young gecko, I would recommend you give him a 'settling in' period. Do not move his furniture arounf or try to handle him at this stage as it will add to the relocation stress a move to a new home brings which can have health implications. Instead leave him be as much as possible in the first few weeks, disturbing only to spot clean and refresh food and water dishes. Put a mealworm dish of well dusted mealies(I use repashy calcium plus available here Repashy Super Foods )close to the hide so he does not have to go far to feed, this will help him settle quicker. Good luck with your new lil guy :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


Oh my god, I hope he hasn't got any health implications!  
I won't do it for a while now. He comes right out his hide when I put food down and he's happily wandering around his viv now. He has a little calci dish too that I was told he will just go and take some when he wants. 
Thanks for the advice. Also, how do I post a picture on here? It's kinda confusing. >< Thank you


----------



## joshhammond

get your "like" button clicking fingers ready folks! i got a cracker of a photo thats gonna make you go "awwwww"


ready...


HAPPY GECKO IS HAPPY!












shes doing really well  eating lots (with some help from me) and shes very easy to handle and interact with. and she poses for pictures!


----------



## LovLight

joshhammond said:


> get your "like" button clicking fingers ready folks! i got a cracker of a photo thats gonna make you go "awwwww"
> 
> 
> ready...
> 
> 
> HAPPY GECKO IS HAPPY!
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> shes doing really well  eating lots (with some help from me) and shes very easy to handle and interact with. and she poses for pictures!


I love this gecko :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AilsaM

joshhammond said:


> get your "like" button clicking fingers ready folks! i got a cracker of a photo thats gonna make you go "awwwww"
> 
> 
> ready...
> 
> 
> HAPPY GECKO IS HAPPY!
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> shes doing really well  eating lots (with some help from me) and shes very easy to handle and interact with. and she poses for pictures!


I love you for posting this picture, that has really cheered me up and made me smile, thanks! :2thumb:

Damn it why can I only like this just once :bash:


----------



## joshhammond

AilsaM said:


> I love you for posting this picture, that has really cheered me up and made me smile, thanks! :2thumb:
> 
> Damn it why can I only like this just once :bash:


hurray! im loved!


----------



## AilsaM

joshhammond said:


> hurray! im loved!


I looked at your gorgeous happy gecko smiling and was instantly cheered up :2thumb:


----------



## Denbyc12

joshhammond said:


> get your "like" button clicking fingers ready folks! i got a cracker of a photo thats gonna make you go "awwwww"
> 
> 
> ready...
> 
> 
> HAPPY GECKO IS HAPPY!
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> shes doing really well  eating lots (with some help from me) and shes very easy to handle and interact with. and she poses for pictures!


I don't care if my teacher calls that Anthropomorphism but she looks very happy


----------



## AilsaM

joshhammond said:


> get your "like" button clicking fingers ready folks! i got a cracker of a photo thats gonna make you go "awwwww"
> 
> 
> ready...
> 
> 
> HAPPY GECKO IS HAPPY!
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> shes doing really well  eating lots (with some help from me) and shes very easy to handle and interact with. and she poses for pictures!


Right, I have decided that she gets the first prize for *the* cutest and best pic on the thread :no1::no1:

Send her up here, quick now


----------



## Artisan

joshhammond said:


> get your "like" button clicking fingers ready folks! i got a cracker of a photo thats gonna make you go "awwwww"
> 
> 
> ready...
> 
> 
> HAPPY GECKO IS HAPPY!
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> shes doing really well  eating lots (with some help from me) and shes very easy to handle and interact with. and she poses for pictures!


Not only has she just realised she remembered to buy a midweek lottery ticket this week...but she just found out her numbers came up....AND they are paying out in waxworms


----------



## LovLight

AilsaM said:


> Right, I have decided that she gets the first prize for *the* cutest and best pic on the thread :no1::no1:
> 
> Send her up here, quick now


I second that motion!
Although you can't have her cause I saw her first 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AilsaM

LovLight said:


> I second that motion!
> Although you can't have her cause I saw her first
> 
> Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


Why can't I have her *sniffle*


----------



## LovLight

AilsaM said:


> Why can't I have her *sniffle*


No no no don't you pull that sniffley sad face on me! I saw her first therefore by the law of dibs I get to have her for snuggles and feed her waxwormies so she smiles at mumma.....I didn't make up the law just those is the rules as governed by dibs! 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Artisan

LovLight said:


> No no no don't you pull that sniffley sad face on me! I saw her first therefore by the law of dibs I get to have her for snuggles and feed her waxwormies so she smiles at mumma.....I didn't make up the law just those is the rules as governed by dibs!
> 
> Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


Ha ha - i actually giggled when i read this


----------



## AilsaM

LovLight said:


> No no no don't you pull that sniffley sad face on me! I saw her first therefore by the law of dibs I get to have her for snuggles and feed her waxwormies so she smiles at mumma.....I didn't make up the law just those is the rules as governed by dibs!
> 
> Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


But but but, *sniffley sad face*

You did too make that up :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Artisan

The newbies have arrived   

Meet Neon and Eden

Neon



















Eden


----------



## ChelsNLuke

Seeing as me and Chels seem to be on every single Leopard Gecko thread lately, thought it was about time to pop in and say hi.... Hi! 

-Luke


----------



## LovLight

Artisan said:


> The newbies have arrived
> 
> Meet Neon and Eden
> 
> Neon
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Eden
> 
> image
> 
> image


Awww they are both super lovely 
My lil girls called Eden too so obviously I LOVE that name :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Artisan

LovLight said:


> Awww they are both super lovely
> My lil girls called Eden too so obviously I LOVE that name :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


Thank you 
Ah! great minds think alike! always loved that name and have been waiting for the pet that suits it to come along :2thumb: (though thought i was being a bit original there  :lol2: )


----------



## LovLight

Artisan said:


> Thank you
> Ah! great minds think alike! always loved that name and have been waiting for the pet that suits it to come along :2thumb: (though thought i was being a bit original there  :lol2: )


Well there's not to many Eden's about as far as I know and my Eden is human so its still original as ive not seen another gecko Eden 
You've got me all excited now as I'm getting a new boy myself next week! A lovely snowglow 100% het eclipse from Gecko Mick on the forum who was originally bred by Sazzle so really looking forward to meeting him. Gonna call him Jupiter 
Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Artisan

LovLight said:


> Well there's not to many Eden's about as far as I know and my Eden is human so its still original as ive not seen another gecko Eden
> You've got me all excited now as I'm getting a new boy myself next week! A lovely snowglow 100% het eclipse from Gecko Mick on the forum who was originally bred by Sazzle so really looking forward to meeting him. Gonna call him Jupiter
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


Its a fab name :no1:

Oooh have you now? cant wait to see him. Whenever it is i get another leo its going to have to be a special kind of male with hopefully eclipse in the mix and whatever other magic ingredients  love the eclipse eyes and am definitely going to be after a raptor in the future and a select few others so dont you forget to keep me informed come baby season please hun


----------



## LovLight

Artisan said:


> Its a fab name :no1:
> 
> Oooh have you now? cant wait to see him. Whenever it is i get another leo its going to have to be a special kind of male with hopefully eclipse in the mix and whatever other magic ingredients  love the eclipse eyes and am definitely going to be after a raptor in the future and a select few others so dont you forget to keep me informed come baby season please hun


It is indeedy do! Eden has always liked it and is extremely fond of watching tge TV channel of the same name too as they have lots of animal programmes on whixh are her favourite 

I'll put some piccys up soon as he arrives. I only found out about the eclipse het curtesy of my 'fairygeck mother' loonymoony who saw him as a bub at Sazzle's and remembered his parents. I very nearly bought his dad last year actually when my raptor 'boys' decided they'd sooner be ladies!
I will of cause keep you up to date on the hatchie front if I think anything may fit your beauties. Ive actually got Jupiter as my new raptor lad Arris is still a bit wee to breed at the mo and Jupiter is such a good poly match to my sunglow girl Elodi that I thought they'd make some pretty babies. She has a possible eclipse het that I need to prove out too and even though breeding two hets together lowers the odds a bit you never know if a lovely lil super bright Raptorglow may emerge from one precious eggy! 
Still hoping to pair up Arris with Barbie later in the season though when he's fattened up a bit and some lovely tangy raptors are assured from them :-D

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Artisan

LovLight said:


> It is indeedy do! Eden has always liked it and is extremely fond of watching tge TV channel of the same name too as they have lots of animal programmes on whixh are her favourite
> 
> I'll put some piccys up soon as he arrives. I only found out about the eclipse het curtesy of my 'fairygeck mother' loonymoony who saw him as a bub at Sazzle's and remembered his parents. I very nearly bought his dad last year actually when my raptor 'boys' decided they'd sooner be ladies!
> I will of cause keep you up to date on the hatchie front if I think anything may fit your beauties. Ive actually got Jupiter as my new raptor lad Arris is still a bit wee to breed at the mo and Jupiter is such a good poly match to my sunglow girl Elodi that I thought they'd make some pretty babies. She has a possible eclipse het that I need to prove out too and even though breeding two hets together lowers the odds a bit you never know if a lovely lil super bright Raptorglow may emerge from one precious eggy!
> Still hoping to pair up Arris with Barbie later in the season though when he's fattened up a bit and some lovely tangy raptors are assured from them :-D
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


Excellent! will be rubbing my hands with anticipation for you that the odds gods are generous


----------



## toml19

Hello I want to get 2 Leo's females but what kinda set up shall I go for I have a beardie atm. I want it to look good not all these shabby vivs people think yeah that will do need abit of help were to go ect value for money ect thanks


----------



## Marcia

I'm getting my tangerine enigma from urban gecko this weekend  so excited lol. The boss is picking her up along with a hypo tug snow from Hamm 


Sent from my iPhone whilst battling zombies


----------



## LovLight

Artisan said:


> Excellent! will be rubbing my hands with anticipation for you that the odds gods are generous


Fingers crossed the gecko gods are smiling down. It would be lovely if Star's blizzard het proves out with this first pairing too as if I'm lucky enough to hatch a mack diablo from my second pairing then she can be paired with him the following year 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mr Chad

Penny has finally started using her moist hide  Glad she's realised its there!

In the last few days she seems so much more active and settled, the change from sand to paper towels has certainly had in impact. 

I just want the weather to hurry up and get warmer now! Want the others!


----------



## Artisan

Mr Chad said:


> Penny has finally started using her moist hide  Glad she's realised its there!
> 
> In the last few days she seems so much more active and settled, the change from sand to paper towels has certainly had in impact.
> 
> I just want the weather to hurry up and get warmer now! Want the others!


It's lovely to watch them come out of their shells and start exploring and eating really well and getting into their own little routines :2thumb:


----------



## LovLight

toml19 said:


> Hello I want to get 2 Leo's females but what kinda set up shall I go for I have a beardie atm. I want it to look good not all these shabby vivs people think yeah that will do need abit of help were to go ect value for money ect thanks


Well depending on the length of your beardie viv? If you wanted to stack I'd go for two vivs half the size so say if you've a 4ft beardie viv 2x 2ft leo vivs or if you've a 6ft then go for 2x 3ft leo vivs. I believe that leos thrive far better when kept individually. How fancy or simple you want to make your set ups is entirely up to you and there are vast arays of pre-made backgrounds, hides, fake plants, woods, vines and rocks you can use to create a wonderful enviroment for your leos. 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Artisan

I agree with lovlight. When i first looked into leos i was under the impression you could keep them in groups with no ill effects...but after delving deeper/reading lots of info and talking to other experienced keepers i decided that they definitely benefit from being kept on their own. It's so much better for them and puts your mind at rest that you dont have to watch them like a hawk all the time to make sure fighting/bullying etc doesnt break out and cause nasty injuries and make sure they are eating well. They also seem soooo much happier/active/contented alone : victory:


----------



## joshhammond

Artisan said:


> I agree with lovlight. When i first looked into leos i was under the impression you could keep them in groups with no ill effects...but after delving deeper/reading lots of info and talking to other experienced keepers i decided that they definitely benefit from being kept on their own. It's so much better for them and puts your mind at rest that you dont have to watch them like a hawk all the time to make sure fighting/bullying etc doesnt break out and cause nasty injuries and make sure they are eating well. They also seem soooo much happier/active/contented alone : victory:


same. now i keep all mine separate and they seem so much happier. all of them eat more. all of them explore around their vivs/rubs more. 

(plus it totally makes my room look awesome having a reptile/walking dead wall all along one side of the room!)


----------



## laksomeister

My little girl(atleast i think its a girl as i requested it at the store ) arrived today!








Shes been in her cold hide all day, im gonna turn off the UV soon(as the sun is setting) and see if she dares leave her cave


----------



## Artisan

laksomeister said:


> My little girl(atleast i think its a girl as i requested it at the store ) arrived today! imageimage
> Shes been in her cold hide all day, im gonna turn off the UV soon(as the sun is setting) and see if she dares leave her cave


Aw she's only ickle :2thumb:


----------



## Mr Chad

Very similar to the mack snow I've got reserved. She's lovely, and as Artisan said ickle. Great to watch her grow.

Any ideas what you're going to call her?


----------



## LovLight

Artisan said:


> Aw she's only ickle :2thumb:


.......and cute! 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AilsaM

Artisan said:


> The newbies have arrived
> 
> Meet Neon and Eden
> 
> Neon
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Eden
> 
> image
> 
> image


Aww they are just so gorgeous hun, congrats :no1::2thumb::flrt:


----------



## AilsaM

laksomeister said:


> My little girl(atleast i think its a girl as i requested it at the store ) arrived today! imageimage
> Shes been in her cold hide all day, im gonna turn off the UV soon(as the sun is setting) and see if she dares leave her cave


Aww teeny and ickle little cutie :flrt:


----------



## LovLight

Egg watch update for Star my heavily preggers girly! Been in and out the geck room today like a ridiculously excited child, and twice caught Star having a good old dig around in her lay box so I'm convinced she will drop them VERY soon! 
Its virtually guaranteed that I wont sleep a wink tonight in my childlike state as I'm quite literally bouncing around like a kid let loose in a Smartie factory.....but its soooooooo worth it! 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Artisan

AilsaM said:


> Aww teeny and ickle little cutie :flrt:


Thanks hun im made up with them :2thumb:


----------



## Artisan

LovLight said:


> Egg watch update for Star my heavily preggers girly! Been in and out the geck room today like a ridiculously excited child, and twice caught Star having a good old dig around in her lay box so I'm convinced she will drop them VERY soon!
> Its virtually guaranteed that I wont sleep a wink tonight in my childlike state as I'm quite literally bouncing around like a kid let loose in a Smartie factory.....but its soooooooo worth it!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


Ha ha I would be exactly the same  fingers crossed that they are all healthy fat eggies!


----------



## AilsaM

LovLight said:


> Egg watch update for Star my heavily preggers girly! Been in and out the geck room today like a ridiculously excited child, and twice caught Star having a good old dig around in her lay box so I'm convinced she will drop them VERY soon!
> Its virtually guaranteed that I wont sleep a wink tonight in my childlike state as I'm quite literally bouncing around like a kid let loose in a Smartie factory.....but its soooooooo worth it!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


Oh exciting times for you :2thumb:


----------



## LovLight

AilsaM said:


> Oh exciting times for you :2thumb:


Indeed....very! I think I'm more excited about the eggys than I was when the OH proposed lol 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AilsaM

LovLight said:


> Indeed....very! I think I'm more excited about the eggys than I was when the OH proposed lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


I've had to put off getting set up for my leo as I'm wanting to get my snakes sorted with bigger rubs etc plus I need to sort out shelving etc.


----------



## joshhammond

decided im not buying any more geckos (for a while at least)

3 reasons for this:

1. i want to concentrate on my current geckos and make sure they are big and healthy (especially nugget. she's becoming my favourite of the bunch)

2. im running out of space (although i could fit another rub in...)

3. i want to get my half sleeve tattoo finished off before i buy any more critters!


----------



## ThePigDog

Can someone tell me the morph of my gecko please?


----------



## Lesley4444

She looks like a cute hypo


----------



## LovLight

ThePigDog said:


> Can someone tell me the morph of my gecko please? image


Looks Hypo to me hun 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ThePigDog

Really? What defines a hypo? The guy sold him to me as a normal


----------



## LovLight

ThePigDog said:


> Really? What defines a hypo? The guy sold him to me as a normal


If you scroll back a few pages on the thread hun Loonymoony put up a very good definition of hypo. Its basically a reduction in the amount of body spotting on the gecko and all the spots present are contained within the bands in the body. 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mr Chad

I thought hypos had no spots on the body?

These genetics are confusing. 

Apparently the one I have on order is a sunglow x albino jungle and could be a giant but I'm getting that confirmed. Didn't realise she was double listed on the website under a few categories

My bad- no spots was the super hypo


----------



## ThePigDog

Ah okay. Thank you very much. I just love the way he has sections of spots, then completely yellow. Made him stand out from the others.


----------



## LovLight

Mr Chad said:


> I thought hypos had no spots on the body?
> 
> These genetics are confusing.
> 
> Apparently the one I have on order is a sunglow x albino jungle and could be a giant but I'm getting that confirmed. Didn't realise she was double listed on the website under a few categories
> 
> My bad- no spots was the super hypo


Yeh super hypo is the no spots.....its hard to keep up there's so many morphs lol 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mr Chad

joshhammond said:


> 3. i want to get my half sleeve tattoo finished off before i buy any more critters!


That was my choice, get a lizard and all the set up or get a leg piece. Lizard won.

Plenty of time to get stabbed with a needle thousands of times. :flrt:


----------



## CatherineH

Hello everyone, I've just posted a thread regarding my leopard gecko. I am very worried and would be grateful if you could all take a look, any help would be appreciated! She isn't eating which is quite out of character, and I believe it may have something to do with poor heating. Thanks 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/943219-how-maintain-viv-temp.html


----------



## babychessie

Right, I have a case of seriously picky leo. He's really not keen on crickets, brown or black, he won't eat mealies, he won't eat phoenix worms, the only thing he'll happily eat are wax worms and he can't live on those! What do you suggest I try?


----------



## Artisan

babychessie said:


> Right, I have a case of seriously picky leo. He's really not keen on crickets, brown or black, he won't eat mealies, he won't eat phoenix worms, the only thing he'll happily eat are wax worms and he can't live on those! What do you suggest I try?


Dubia roach/locusts...mine love these  also i thought one of mine didnt like mealies...she wouldn't touch them at all so i started offering them by tong as they wriggle like mad when in tongs....she now loves them and eats them out of the bowl - i still tong feed all mine though...not all the time, just one or 2 so they know its me that feeds them! :lol2:


----------



## LovLight

babychessie said:


> Right, I have a case of seriously picky leo. He's really not keen on crickets, brown or black, he won't eat mealies, he won't eat phoenix worms, the only thing he'll happily eat are wax worms and he can't live on those! What do you suggest I try?


I would concur with artisan as well thats its definitely worth persisting with mealies and the tongs can often make a difference. Butter worms I also find are a good tempter for a picky leo if you can get hold of them. They are quite fatty, so not exactly a staple, but nutritionally a little better and more substantial than the waxies. Silkworms are an excellent choice also, and can be used as a staple. Both of these are a little more expensive than the standard livefoods however and can be tricky to breed your own hence why a little persistence with the more readily available foods is worthwhile. What sort of dish are you currently using for the mealies? Quite often a simple switch to either a clear sided glass dish or a lower sided flat feeding plate that makes the food a little more visable can make all the difference as well. If your leo is shy its also worth moving the dish closer to the entrance of the most frequented hide as this way they can help themselves without feeling over exposed. 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joshhammond

pleased with my leos. my leos are all either holding their weight or slowly gaining weight. even if its only a gram per week. 

even with dill and maggie (who is now producing infertile eggs) they are both either holding or slowly increasing in weight.


----------



## LovLight

joshhammond said:


> pleased with my leos. my leos are all either holding their weight or slowly gaining weight. even if its only a gram per week.
> 
> even with dill and maggie (who is now producing infertile eggs) they are both either holding or slowly increasing in weight.


Good news Josh  :thumbup:
Speaking of eggs I'm still waiting on mine. Star is constantly in and out of her lay box digging away though so I'm checking every few hours for my pearly surprise 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joshhammond

awesome  keep us posted on when the eggs are laid and if they are fertile or not 


i had to tape down the lino in one of my rubs today. because the boxes have weird ridges and stuff in them it makes it difficult to cut the lino. crickets ended up going uner the lino and it annoys me greatly! taped the edges down and now its all good. woop!


----------



## LovLight

joshhammond said:


> awesome  keep us posted on when the eggs are laid and if they are fertile or not
> 
> 
> i had to tape down the lino in one of my rubs today. because the boxes have weird ridges and stuff in them it makes it difficult to cut the lino. crickets ended up going uner the lino and it annoys me greatly! taped the edges down and now its all good. woop!


Will do! I hope so much that they are fertile. 

Good idea to tape the lino down too. I got some of the sticky backed velcro tape a while back which has proved handy as you can still lift it off to clean any bits of dirt that manage to work their way in. 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## laksomeister

Mr Chad said:


> Very similar to the mack snow I've got reserved. She's lovely, and as Artisan said ickle. Great to watch her grow.
> 
> Any ideas what you're going to call her?


Oh sorry i forgot to reply as usual.. :/ 
No we havent got a clue what to call her! Name giving isnt our strong side  

Btw, was looking at some feeding schedules for leos and most say every other day. Is that only for adults or is it the same for the younger generation?


----------



## LovLight

laksomeister said:


> Oh sorry i forgot to reply as usual.. :/
> No we havent got a clue what to call her! Name giving isnt our strong side
> 
> Btw, was looking at some feeding schedules for leos and most say every other day. Is that only for adults or is it the same for the younger generation?


With growing leos I never restrict their good intake. Always offer as much as they are willing to eat. Very occasionally one can overstuff itself and may regurge, but this is more common in very small hatchlings and they learn quickly from it so usually ni repeat performance. As she begin to mature you may find that she will start to eat less frequently but it depends on the individual gecko. I have adults that still eat daily(albeit smaller portions)some that eat every 2-3days and one girl who likes to stuff herself silly one day a week and pretty much ignores anything offered on other days. Best to just let them guide you. 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joshhammond

Nugget just caught a cricket by herself!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tremerz97

joshhammond said:


> Nugget just caught a cricket by herself!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 brill!!! glad to see this thread take off so well  still got one egg in the incubator!!!!


----------



## Artisan

joshhammond said:


> Nugget just caught a cricket by herself!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Well done lil nugget :2thumb:


----------



## joshhammond

is this what parents feel like when their child has learnt to walk?! if so then i cant wait to have kids!

GO NUGGET YOU BEAUTIFUL LITTLE BUGGER!


----------



## Piranha72

Is anyone else having gecko appetite issues at the moment? 

4 of mine have been iffy for quite a few weeks, I think it's due to the time of year. I have two ovulating at the mo who are both intermittently uninterested in food, I'm giving them critical care when they refuse. They only just get their appetite back when the cycle starts again. Two more don't seem to be ovulating but seem to be complaining about the weather.

Stubborn little things :devil:


----------



## laksomeister

LovLight said:


> With growing leos I never restrict their good intake. Always offer as much as they are willing to eat. Best to just let them guide you.


Aha! Juni (June, but in swedish) will have all the crickets she desires on a daily basis!


----------



## LovLight

laksomeister said:


> Aha! Juni (June, but in swedish) will have all the crickets she desires on a daily basis!


Awww Juni, what a lovely name 
I have a raptor girly called Juno which is a bit similar. 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LovLight

joshhammond said:


> Nugget just caught a cricket by herself!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*gets out the pom poms* Go Nugget! Go Nugget! 
Gimme a N...
Gimme a U...
Gimme a G...
Gimme a G... (again)
Gimme a E...
Gimme a T...
What have you got?...
NUGGET!!!!......Wooooooooooooo 
*downs pom poms exhausted*

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Artisan

LovLight said:


> *gets out the pom poms* Go Nugget! Go Nugget!
> Gimme a N...
> Gimme a U...
> Gimme a G...
> Gimme a G... (again)
> Gimme a E...
> Gimme a T...
> What have you got?...
> NUGGET!!!!......Wooooooooooooo
> *downs pom poms exhausted*
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


HA HA you crank  love it :2thumb:


----------



## LovLight

Piranha72 said:


> Is anyone else having gecko appetite issues at the moment?
> 
> 4 of mine have been iffy for quite a few weeks, I think it's due to the time of year. I have two ovulating at the mo who are both intermittently uninterested in food, I'm giving them critical care when they refuse. They only just get their appetite back when the cycle starts again. Two more don't seem to be ovulating but seem to be complaining about the weather.
> 
> Stubborn little things :devil:


Well the breeding season swing is now underway and that coupled with the low temps of the last few months and its understandable if appetites are a little sparce. Not all of mine have fully come around from brumating yet and those that have are very much pre occupied with the sexy gecks of opposite sexes occupying the surrounding vivs. All of my boys appetites are a bit sparce at the moment and they are scent marking furiously. The girls are steadily ticking over but a couple are heavily ovulating and not eating a massive amount. 
In times like these though a healthy gecko should not really lose a great deal of weight. They may fluctuate a few grams but there isnt really any need to force feed or offer critical care, its just a natural part of their cycle. Keep a record of your gecks weights using a good digital scale. If you see any evidence of rapid weight loss ovrr short periods, then get some fecal tests done to check for parasites and wotms etc. If however their weights are holding relatively steady then leave them to it. Double check the temps to make sure all is a-ok and just offer food a couple of times a week and they will let you know whrn they are ready to munch again. It could be weeks it could even be months but dont worry its normal. 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LovLight

Artisan said:


> HA HA you crank  love it :2thumb:


That was my exercise for the entire week that! 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RescueCat

Got home from work to see Leo was just standing with her head in her moist hide. Opened the vivarium, she didn't move. So I poked her belly. She turned around, gave me a dirty look, and went back to looking in the moist hide.

Something interesting must've been in there.


----------



## loonymoony

*eggs in the bator.....*

*SJ you got those eggies yet hun?
I now have several clutches of good ones in the bator now and another girly is digging as I type yay yay, never gets old, always exciting :flrt:*


----------



## RescueCat

Marceline is such a little dinosaur!


----------



## LovLight

loonymoony said:


> *SJ you got those eggies yet hun?
> I now have several clutches of good ones in the bator now and another girly is digging as I type yay yay, never gets old, always exciting :flrt:*


Hi Lunar, was just in the middle of emailing you hun 
Nope, still no eggys but yet again Star is sat thinking about it in her lay box. She's in and our now practically on a hourly basis so hopefully it will be soon. The herp II is holding steady at 26.8 on the digital thermometer in side so all ready and waiting, just need an egg! 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dov

thats a braw wee pic


----------



## AilsaM

LovLight said:


> *gets out the pom poms* Go Nugget! Go Nugget!
> Gimme a N...
> Gimme a U...
> Gimme a G...
> Gimme a G... (again)
> Gimme a E...
> Gimme a T...
> What have you got?...
> NUGGET!!!!......Wooooooooooooo
> *downs pom poms exhausted*
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


You just want Nugget for yourself, she's mine I tell you :Na_Na_Na_Na: :lol2:


----------



## loonymoony

*an eye on....*



LovLight said:


> Hi Lunar, was just in the middle of emailing you hun
> Nope, still no eggys but yet again Star is sat thinking about it in her lay box. She's in and our now practically on a hourly basis so hopefully it will be soon. The herp II is holding steady at 26.8 on the digital thermometer in side so all ready and waiting, just need an egg!
> 
> Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2



*Keep an eye now hun, as she's been digging for at least few days now hasn't she? most of mine dig one night, two at most before laying, sorry don't want to be a worry for you, sure she's just taking her time to frustrate you, but forewarned is prepared hun :2thumb:*


----------



## LovLight

loonymoony said:


> *Keep an eye now hun, as she's been digging for at least few days now hasn't she? most of mine dig one night, two at most before laying, sorry don't want to be a worry for you, sure she's just taking her time to frustrate you, but forewarned is prepared hun :2thumb:*


Right oh hun I shall be vigilant!
Is there anything I should double check apart from the obvious in the meantime? She's in her warm hide at the mo so left her to it but I'm checking every few hours. 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## loonymoony

*covert checks....*



LovLight said:


> Right oh hun I shall be vigilant!
> Is there anything I should double check apart from the obvious in the meantime? She's in her warm hide at the mo so left her to it but I'm checking every few hours.
> 
> Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


*Not really hun, need to leave her be or this will put her off, so try and make your checks covert & sneaky as possible, but at the same time alot of straining but not passing obviously may indicate an issue, keep a sharp eye for any swelling/ redness around her vent or of course blood evidence. As I say sure she'll be dandy just taking her time, but as with anything vigilance is always key, especially when it's the first time you've bred a female. Drop Mark a quick message and double check behaviour with him, he will have the best idea on her personality hun :2thumb:*


----------



## joshhammond

AilsaM said:


> You just want Nugget for yourself, she's mine I tell you :Na_Na_Na_Na: :lol2:


you want her you'll have to go through me!

*puffs out chest to try and look all brave and manly*


----------



## joshhammond

double post:

is it bad that im seriously considering making a twitter account for nugget so she can 'talk' to people on the internet? :S

(i really do have NO life)


----------



## AilsaM

joshhammond said:


> you want her you'll have to go through me!
> 
> *puffs out chest to try and look all brave and manly*


I can manage that (I think)



joshhammond said:


> double post:
> 
> is it bad that im seriously considering making a twitter account for nugget so she can 'talk' to people on the internet? :S
> 
> (i really do have NO life)


Nugget should have her very own Twitter account.


----------



## joshhammond

i shall set it up tomorow.

will sit down and have a discussion with her about revealing personal information on the internet and how scam web pages work as well.


----------



## AilsaM

joshhammond said:


> i shall set it up tomorow.
> 
> will sit down and have a discussion with her about revealing personal information on the internet and how scam web pages work as well.


Make sure she takes notes :lol2:


----------



## LovLight

AilsaM said:


> I can manage that (I think)
> 
> 
> 
> Nugget should have her very own Twitter account.


Nugget NEEDS a Twitter account! 
Do it! Do it NOW!! 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AilsaM

LovLight said:


> Nugget NEEDS a Twitter account!
> Do it! Do it NOW!!
> 
> Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


Smiling gecko Twitter account, DO IT!!


----------



## joshhammond

doing it right now


----------



## joshhammond

https://twitter.com/nuggetthegecko


feel free to ask her questions


----------



## Piranha72

LovLight said:


> Well the breeding season swing is now underway and that coupled with the low temps of the last few months and its understandable if appetites are a little sparce. Not all of mine have fully come around from brumating yet and those that have are very much pre occupied with the sexy gecks of opposite sexes occupying the surrounding vivs. All of my boys appetites are a bit sparce at the moment and they are scent marking furiously. The girls are steadily ticking over but a couple are heavily ovulating and not eating a massive amount.
> In times like these though a healthy gecko should not really lose a great deal of weight. They may fluctuate a few grams but there isnt really any need to force feed or offer critical care, its just a natural part of their cycle. Keep a record of your gecks weights using a good digital scale. If you see any evidence of rapid weight loss ovrr short periods, then get some fecal tests done to check for parasites and wotms etc. If however their weights are holding relatively steady then leave them to it. Double check the temps to make sure all is a-ok and just offer food a couple of times a week and they will let you know whrn they are ready to munch again. It could be weeks it could even be months but dont worry its normal.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


 
Ok thanks  I've done faecals and one has recently finished her treatment for a low level of pinworm, but that isn't the worrying one. Her sister hasn't eaten anything solid for quite a while, and she's lost 7g over 6 weeks. It's worrying me as you can clearly see the weight loss in her tail now, she was only a little gecko at 48g before. She's been to the vet who wasn't overly helpful to be honest.

Maybe I'm just being an over worrying gecko mum, but I hope she gets her appetite back soon.


----------



## LovLight

Piranha72 said:


> Ok thanks  I've done faecals and one has recently finished her treatment for a low level of pinworm, but that isn't the worrying one. Her sister hasn't eaten anything solid for quite a while, and she's lost 7g over 6 weeks. It's worrying me as you can clearly see the weight loss in her tail now, she was only a little gecko at 48g before. She's been to the vet who wasn't overly helpful to be honest.
> 
> Maybe I'm just being an over worrying gecko mum, but I hope she gets her appetite back soon.


If your vet is proving a little unhelpful then you could get some fecals done independently via www.palsvetlab.co.uk 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joshhammond

oh god, i think nugget is hooked on twitter already..

shes already tweeted to david attenborough and ellen page...


----------



## LovLight

joshhammond said:


> oh god, i think nugget is hooked on twitter already..
> 
> shes already tweeted to david attenborough and ellen page...


Lol I'm already following Nugget 
I may even start using my Twitter now and its all her fault! 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joshhammond

she tweeted you as well!


----------



## loonymoony

*and I thought....*

*You really do have too much time on your hands come on up here and get cleaning vivs, I have a stinking cold so could really do with the help 
....... that and I thought 'I' was nuts..... :lol2: 
..........nope that hat is for you guys to share me thinks :lol2:*


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

loonymoony said:


> *You really do have too much time on your hands come on up here and get cleaning vivs, I have a stinking cold so could really do with the help
> ....... that and I thought 'I' was nuts..... :lol2:
> ..........nope that hat is for you guys to share me thinks :lol2:*


:lol2: I've just found this thread and I'm sat here thinking ... Who .... What .... Where .... a Leo with a twitter account, whatever next


----------



## loonymoony

*welcome....*



heatherjhenshaw said:


> :lol2: I've just found this thread and I'm sat here thinking ... Who .... What .... Where .... a Leo with a twitter account, whatever next


*
welcome to the maddness that is the Leo owners thread hun. A mix of lots of serious & helpful advice/guidance, morphing, cool making and doing stuff and then well......a healthy dose of madness :lol2:*


----------



## joshhammond

loonymoony said:


> *
> welcome to the maddness that is the Leo owners thread hun. a healthy dose of madness and then a little bit of serious & helpful advice/guidance, morphing and cool making and doing stuff :lol2:*


fixed for you


----------



## loonymoony

*cheeky...*



joshhammond said:


> fixed for you



*Cheeky sod...........:lol2::lol2::lol2:*


----------



## AilsaM

heatherjhenshaw said:


> :lol2: I've just found this thread and I'm sat here thinking ... Who .... What .... Where .... a Leo with a twitter account, whatever next


That's because Leo keepers are all a little mad :lol2:


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

AilsaM said:


> That's because Leo keepers are all a little mad :lol2:


Ahh that's why I fit right in then


----------



## AilsaM

heatherjhenshaw said:


> Ahh that's why I fit right in then


Am awful glad you said that and I didn't lol, not sure when I'll get my leo but the pics on this thread make up for it.


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

AilsaM said:


> Am awful glad you said that and I didn't lol, not sure when I'll get my leo but the pics on this thread make up for it.



:lol2: I spent my entires 20's 'just wanting to be normal' cos of health issues. Then the light dawned and I realised normal is bloody boring :Na_Na_Na_Na:....so I settled on being crazy :whistling2:, in the nicest possible way of course . Now when people say 'but that's crazy' I say 'why thank you how nice of you to say so' tee hee hee


----------



## AilsaM

heatherjhenshaw said:


> :lol2: I spent my entires 20's 'just wanting to be normal' cos of health issues. Then the light dawned and I realised normal is bloody boring :Na_Na_Na_Na:....so I settled on being crazy :whistling2:, in the nicest possible way of course . Now when people say 'but that's crazy' I say 'why thank you how nice of you to say so' tee hee hee


I shall just think of you then as "crazy in the nicest possibly away" :lol2:


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

Oh since I'm here I better introduce the most important little dudes

My main man Merlin










Freya










Cassie










And little dinky Vala


----------



## ThePigDog

Hey I've been trying to tame my leo for a while now. I lay my palm out in his tank and he does look at it, but he doesn't come out his hide. He rarely pokes his head out, but then he seems to change his mind and retreat. I don't move my hand or anything. Are there other tips for getting leos used to you so you can handle them?


----------



## Lollys lovingly bred geck

if anyone remebers me gettin an underweight leo that was gravid . quick update shes doin great !! she passed her eggs and i have cooled her off until she gets to the right weight shes now in the main viv with my other girlies and shes doin great eating like a horse and is now ovulating again 









shes the one on the right


----------



## Artisan

Here's my little shy girl Eden getting ready to shed. Thought she had been very quiet and had shut herself away this week


----------



## Marcia

Artisan said:


> Here's my little shy girl Eden getting ready to shed. Thought she had been very quiet and had shut herself away this week
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Beautiful 


Sent from my iPhone whilst battling zombies


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

Artisan said:


> Here's my little shy girl Eden getting ready to shed. Thought she had been very quiet and had shut herself away this week
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Wow she's got some amazing colours !! Gorgeous


----------



## Artisan

Marcia said:


> Beautiful
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone whilst battling zombies





heatherjhenshaw said:


> Wow she's got some amazing colours !! Gorgeous


Thanks guys  She is usually very yellow all over but has some really dark bands come up on her back because she's shedding i assume (only had her since thursday) : victory:


----------



## RescueCat

Seems my leo is pretty smart...She's managed to hide mealies into her moist hide until they've turned into beetles, and now there's mealworms in her vivarium that I don't remember putting in there...

I think she's organised her own breeding colony.


----------



## Artisan

RescueCat said:


> Seems my leo is pretty smart...She's managed to hide mealies into her moist hide until they've turned into beetles, and now there's mealworms in her vivarium that I don't remember putting in there...
> 
> I think she's organised her own breeding colony.


Some of them are a lot smarter then we give them credit for :hmm:


----------



## RescueCat

Artisan said:


> Some of them are a lot smarter then we give them credit for :hmm:


I've caught her removing mealworms from her dish before, she was enjoying watching them run around, but refused to eat what wasn't in her dish. Either she doesn't realise it's still food if it's out of the dish, or she has a master plan to get extra food :lol2:


----------



## joshhammond

Artisan said:


> Some of them are a lot smarter then we give them credit for :hmm:


one of mine is using twitter! 

i swear, if they ever grow thumbs we are screwed! geckos will dominate the earth! 

my newest girl (maggie) has discovered that being stroked is actually quite nice. put my hand in her rub earlier and stroked her once. stopped then she pushed her head against my finger and demanded more!


----------



## Artisan

joshhammond said:


> one of mine is using twitter!
> 
> i swear, if they ever grow thumbs we are screwed! geckos will dominate the earth!
> 
> my newest girl (maggie) has discovered that being stroked is actually quite nice. put my hand in her rub earlier and stroked her once. stopped then she pushed her head against my finger and demanded more!


Heard all about nugget and her twittering  
My neon quite likes a stroke on her head too....shes the only one who does!


----------



## joshhammond

weird how different they can each be. ive got one that doesnt like to be picked up, but once shes in your hand shes fine. another that quite happily curls up in your hands and gets fussed. another who likes her head stroked. clive just doesnt care at all as long as you're gentle. and nugget is all over the place! sometimes she sits still, sometimes she wants to go on adventures!

and yeah, she tweeted michaela strachen off of springwatch the other day!


----------



## joshhammond

so, i go to my local reptile shop (reptile mania in whittlesey, cambridgeshire) and the bloke who owns it tells me about how he was talking to someone who came into the shop about my viv build.. of course, now im curious as to who it was who was talking about it.

wasnt anyone on here was it?


----------



## RescueCat

Marceline is impossible to pick up. She likes to lick your hands, and will twist around in order to do so!


----------



## tremerz97

sorry for :censor: quality. but i have a 4x18x18 viv for my leos now and they are happy as larry!


----------



## DragonFish66

I've finally done it and a few months early my first Gecko! shes due to shed in a couple of days but I took these before shes left to settle in


----------



## DragonFish66

Artisan said:


> Here's my little shy girl Eden getting ready to shed. Thought she had been very quiet and had shut herself away this week
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Very nice! what morph?


----------



## LovLight

Egg watch update, so as yet I am still without any eggs from my girl Star 
Have had to make an appointment with the vets to get her checked over just incase they are stuck. I managed to have a very quick check yesterday and there is no swelling to the vent area or any signs of straining. However Star is mad as a box of frogs so whilst she appears physically fine I am wondering if she isn't a little stressed. She's in the middle viv of the middle stack so with me back and forth to feed and water everyone it may well be enough to disturb her. I've partially covered the glass doors of her viv now with newspaper just leaving a few inches at the top to allow light through to see if that helps her relax in the meantime and I shall keep you posted as to what the vet says. She's otherwise fine in herself though and even took a couple of calci worms from my hand last night so hopefully all shall be well and she's just being her usual contrary self. 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Artisan

LovLight said:


> Egg watch update, so as yet I am still without any eggs from my girl Star
> Have had to make an appointment with the vets to get her checked over just incase they are stuck. I managed to have a very quick check yesterday and there is no swelling to the vent area or any signs of straining. However Star is mad as a box of frogs so whilst she appears physically fine I am wondering if she isn't a little stressed. She's in the middle viv of the middle stack so with me back and forth to feed and water everyone it may well be enough to disturb her. I've partially covered the glass doors of her viv now with newspaper just leaving a few inches at the top to allow light through to see if that helps her relax in the meantime and I shall keep you posted as to what the vet says. She's otherwise fine in herself though and even took a couple of calci worms from my hand last night so hopefully all shall be well and she's just being her usual contrary self.
> 
> Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


Fingers crossed star is ok hun and she is just being fussy and waiting for the right moment to surprise you after her having a giggle at watching you near tear your hair out with worry! : victory:


----------



## Artisan

DragonFish66 said:


> Very nice! what morph?


She's a hypo hun .....a very pretty one even if I do say so myself


----------



## LovLight

Artisan said:


> Fingers crossed star is ok hun and she is just being fussy and waiting for the right moment to surprise you after her having a giggle at watching you near tear your hair out with worry! : victory:


Thanks hun 
I'm pretty sure she's ok as she seems perfectly fine in herself. She's not been digging the last few days though so best to get her the once over. Looking at the dates of the two confirmed locks I had with her and Zephs, it was the latter where she was fully ovulating so it could just be a case that shes not quite as far along as I first thought too, as she does like a good dig anyways but I'll see what the vet says as I've no prior experience to go on yet so I'd sooner get a second opinion. 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Big Red One

LovLight said:


> Thanks hun
> I'm pretty sure she's ok as she seems perfectly fine in herself. She's not been digging the last few days though so best to get her the once over. Looking at the dates of the two confirmed locks I had with her and Zephs, it was the latter where she was fully ovulating so it could just be a case that shes not quite as far along as I first thought too, as she does like a good dig anyways but I'll see what the vet says as I've no prior experience to go on yet so I'd sooner get a second opinion.
> 
> Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


SJ - has she still got visible eggs, she may have reabsorbed for some reason? 
I have had that particularly with first timers.....


----------



## LovLight

Big Red One said:


> SJ - has she still got visible eggs, she may have reabsorbed for some reason?
> I have had that particularly with first timers.....


Hi Mark, that's pretty much what I've been thinking tbh, I'm trying not to handle her to much but if the eggs are there they are smaller than I'd expect them to be at this stage. I've added a couple of liquid calcium drops to her water dish as well just in case but she has a cap of repashy c+ at all times and all food is dusted so I think she's alright in that sense. The vet is booked for first thing monday morning though so I will get it double checked. 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mr Chad

Daft question of the day!

As you know i've had Penny a month now, and one of the boxes of mealies I bought has now changed to the pre-beetle stage. 

I know leo's like crickets etc, but do they like the beetles that come from mealies or should I just throw them? I've had a few of the beetles and put them in but she doesnt seem that bothered by them.

I've also ordered some Dubias as recommended so we'll see how she gets on with those. :2thumb:


----------



## dramen

Mr Chad said:


> Daft question of the day!
> 
> As you know i've had Penny a month now, and one of the boxes of mealies I bought has now changed to the pre-beetle stage.
> 
> I know leo's like crickets etc, but do they like the beetles that come from mealies or should I just throw them? I've had a few of the beetles and put them in but she doesn't seem that bothered by them.
> 
> I've also ordered some Dubias as recommended so we'll see how she gets on with those. :2thumb:


All stages of the mealworm cycle are edible for leopard geckos. My youngest will eat the chrysalist stage but none o mine will eat the beetles.
I have a seperate tub that i just throw the beetles into and chuck them some veg daily. Last time i checked them and cleared them out i had over 1000 mealworms hatched out in there.
I just added that lot to the mealworm container i have and put the beetles back into a clean container with oats. (I have a rub for my mealies large enough to house a leopard gecko in :lol2
Good job too now i have adopted a beardy as well!


----------



## Denbyc12

I wouldn't feed the beetles to the leo as it's not very good for them, the hard shell can be hard to digest and is low in nutrients.


----------



## dramen

http://www.sialis.org/raisingmealworms.htm

Comparison of the mealworm life cycle.

http://www.grubco.com/Nutritional_Information.cfm

Other live food information.

I agree with not feeding the beetles as a staple however facts state otherwise.


----------



## joshhammond

MORE NUGGET CUTENESS!!!!


----------



## GoldenBen

http://postimage.org/image/wrbezgzd3/[IMG] : Tails 1

[IMG]http://postimage.org/image/532u0ndjv/ : Tails 2








: Lizzy 1








: Lizzy 2








: Ness 1








: Ness 2


----------



## Artisan

Neon has been taking full advantage of her shelves i put in her viv im glad to say  She spends a lot of time plodding up and down onto them and is very sure footed as she goes, so no danger of falling off. Snapped these today at about lunch time : victory:


----------



## Artisan

joshhammond said:


> MORE NUGGET CUTENESS!!!!
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Oh nugget.....you are such a happy little ankle biter :flrt:

Josh....stop telling your geckos dirty jokes...they dont get them and only laugh coz they dont want to look stupid!


----------



## Artisan

Moved Silvers favourite big fern in the corner this afternoon to have a clean out.

Hmmmmm....wonder where she's been taking all her bugs to eat?? she obviously drags them to their deaths under the bush of horror judging by all the repashy powder scattered around underneath the afore mentioned tree of doom  She spends a lot of time chilling on her belly under the fern.

Look how guilty she looks bless her  BANG TO RIGHTS!


----------



## joshhammond

Artisan said:


> Oh nugget.....you are such a happy little ankle biter :flrt:
> 
> Josh....stop telling your geckos dirty jokes...they dont get them and only laugh coz they dont want to look stupid!


they laugh because they care about me and dont want to hurt my feelings!!!


----------



## DragonFish66

Artisan said:


> Moved Silvers favourite big fern in the corner this afternoon to have a clean out.
> 
> Hmmmmm....wonder where she's been taking all her bugs to eat?? she obviously drags them to their deaths under the bush of horror judging by all the repashy powder scattered around underneath the afore mentioned tree of doom  She spends a lot of time chilling on her belly under the fern.
> 
> Look how guilty she looks bless her  BANG TO RIGHTS!
> 
> image
> 
> image


Looks like shes had a good feed :lol2:


----------



## Artisan

DragonFish66 said:


> Looks like shes had a good feed :lol2:


Yes she has! i have been giving her feeds an extra good dusting as she may be gravid (when i got her)...so plenty of food and plenty of dust to mess her viv up :gasp:


----------



## DragonFish66

Artisan said:


> Yes she has! i have been giving her feeds an extra good dusting as she may be gravid (when i got her)...so plenty of food and plenty of dust to mess her viv up :gasp:


Your gonna end up with a house full :lol2: I've not seen mine feed yet through I can tell shes been in the calcium dish and the mealworms have gone down a little :2thumb:


----------



## joshhammond

pahahahahahahahaa! chris packham (that bloke from springwatch for anyone who doesnt know) replied to one of nugget's tweets!!!!!


----------



## babychessie

joshhammond said:


> pahahahahahahahaa! chris packham (that bloke from springwatch for anyone who doesnt know) replied to one of nugget's tweets!!!!!


I met him in real life O; aha! Beat that Nugget ;D


----------



## tremerz97

the eggs are doing ok! and she laid another since!!! (about a week or 2 later?)


----------



## joshhammond

babychessie said:


> I met him in real life O; aha! Beat that Nugget ;D


nugget's owner has met bowling for soup in real life (got pictures with the band as well!)


----------



## laksomeister

Tried interacting with Juni last night, and it went much better then i had expected!  she's almost never out of her hides, and when she is she's just moving to the other one. But shes never been jumpy or nervous at all when feeding, just eats a cricket - hide - cricket - hide, and so on ( about 4 "stage-before-adult" crix per feed every night). So i put my hand outside of the hide she was in and just held it there completely still. She poked her head out of the hide slowly and tries to lick one of my fingers, but wasn't close enough to hit. So she was licking the air like a snake for a bit before popping inside again. This happened two times, and then I left her alone, don't wanna push her too hard first thing  gonna see what happens again later today ^^


----------



## Mr Chad

Just got up to a delivery of live food, so thought i'd try Penny with a few as surprisingly she was still up and about. Normally at this time she's taken herself to bed.

Well she certainly had an appetite! Tried her with a cricket which she followed for a bit and then chomped down.

Then I tried her with a Dubia.......Jesus she was like Usain Bolt! She flew out of the hyde and sprinted across the viv following it. Climbed over a rock and pounced on it. 

She was a bit shocked, as it was bigger than anything she's eaten before, looked so funny with the wing ends hanging out of her mouth. Seemed to enjoy it though!


----------



## Artisan

Mr Chad said:


> Just got up to a delivery of live food, so thought i'd try Penny with a few as surprisingly she was still up and about. Normally at this time she's taken herself to bed.
> 
> Well she certainly had an appetite! Tried her with a cricket which she followed for a bit and then chomped down.
> 
> Then I tried her with a Dubia.......Jesus she was like Usain Bolt! She flew out of the hyde and sprinted across the viv following it. Climbed over a rock and pounced on it.
> 
> She was a bit shocked, as it was bigger than anything she's eaten before, looked so funny with the wing ends hanging out of her mouth. Seemed to enjoy it though!


Ha ha I was surprised the first time I gave mine dubias.....its seems they are like chocolate for leos! Couldnt eat it fast enough and at least if you know they have even one chunky dub down them.....they aint gonna starve! 
My silver has put 20g on since shes been on them. I've only had her a month or so! :gasp:


----------



## LovLight

Egg Watch Update! 
Well as many of you know I have been waiting patiently for my girly Star to lay for around a fortnight now. I had a vetinary appointment booked yesterday afternoon as I was a little worried that she was either requiring assisstance, or as I had increasingly suspected, she had reabsorbed. 
Well low and behold, when I went up to prepare a travel box for her yesterday, I found her furiously digging away-covering over an egg! 
Super excited I hid stealthily in the corner whilst she finished and retrieved a lovely lil pearly egg shortly afterward. 
Fingers crossed it will hatch, but if not it is a relief to know Star is alright and nothing is stuck.......can't wait for the next batch now! 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Artisan

LovLight said:


> Egg Watch Update!
> Well as many of you know I have been waiting patiently for my girly Star to lay for around a fortnight now. I had a vetinary appointment booked yesterday afternoon as I was a little worried that she was either requiring assisstance, or as I had increasingly suspected, she had reabsorbed.
> Well low and behold, when I went up to prepare a travel box for her yesterday, I found her furiously digging away-covering over an egg!
> Super excited I hid stealthily in the corner whilst she finished and retrieved a lovely lil pearly egg shortly afterward.
> Fingers crossed it will hatch, but if not it is a relief to know Star is alright and nothing is stuck.......can't wait for the next batch now!
> 
> Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


Eggcellent news hun. I've been checking this thread daily for updates of egg watch.....ooh im so eggcited for you


----------



## LovLight

Artisan said:


> Eggcellent news hun. I've been checking this thread daily for updates of egg watch.....ooh im so eggcited for you


Haha thanks hun! I am as you would imagine eggstatic lol 
She obviously didn't fancy that trip to the vet.....must have listened to me the day before as I eggsplained to her she was going to have go the night before whilst replenishing her worm dish.....clever lil bugger!  

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Artisan

LovLight said:


> Haha thanks hun! I am as you would imagine eggstatic lol
> She obviously didn't fancy that trip to the vet.....must have listened to me the day before as I eggsplained to her she was going to have go the night before whilst replenishing her worm dish.....clever lil bugger!
> 
> Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


:lol2: bless her. At least she is ok. Cant wait to go through that myself and become a leo "nanny"....bit of a time off yet - but cant come quick enough for me


----------



## Mr Chad

LovLight said:


> Egg Watch Update!
> Well as many of you know I have been waiting patiently for my girly Star to lay for around a fortnight now. I had a vetinary appointment booked yesterday afternoon as I was a little worried that she was either requiring assisstance, or as I had increasingly suspected, she had reabsorbed.
> Well low and behold, when I went up to prepare a travel box for her yesterday, I found her furiously digging away-covering over an egg!
> Super excited I hid stealthily in the corner whilst she finished and retrieved a lovely lil pearly egg shortly afterward.
> Fingers crossed it will hatch, but if not it is a relief to know Star is alright and nothing is stuck.......can't wait for the next batch now!
> 
> Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2



Excellent news, nothing worse than having to stress an animal by taking them to the vets. 

Hope it hatches. What would you be expecting if it does? What morphs are they both?


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

LovLight said:


> Egg Watch Update!
> Well as many of you know I have been waiting patiently for my girly Star to lay for around a fortnight now. I had a vetinary appointment booked yesterday afternoon as I was a little worried that she was either requiring assisstance, or as I had increasingly suspected, she had reabsorbed.
> Well low and behold, when I went up to prepare a travel box for her yesterday, I found her furiously digging away-covering over an egg!
> Super excited I hid stealthily in the corner whilst she finished and retrieved a lovely lil pearly egg shortly afterward.
> Fingers crossed it will hatch, but if not it is a relief to know Star is alright and nothing is stuck.......can't wait for the next batch now!
> 
> Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


:jump: eggcellent :flrt: :2thumb:


----------



## Artisan

Some pics of my freshly shed Hybino and hypo girlies and boy (Neon, Eden & Rocco) All are growing really well and putting on the G's 

Will get some more of my pretty MP Silver taken this week and add them to this thread : victory:

Neon





































Eden



















And some of Rocco my little mack snow boy who has shed twice in the last few weeks (handsome lad he is...gonna be a heartbreaker this one)


----------



## LovLight

heatherjhenshaw said:


> :jump: eggcellent :flrt: :2thumb:


Thanks Heather 
Soooo eggcited......I'm an almost gecko mumma now 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LovLight

Artisan said:


> Some pics of my freshly shed Hybino and hypo girlies and boy (Neon, Eden & Rocco) All are growing really well and putting on the G's
> 
> Will get some more of my pretty MP Silver taken this week and add them to this thread : victory:
> 
> Neon
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Eden
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> And some of Rocco my little mack snow boy who has shed twice in the last few weeks (handsome lad he is...gonna be a heartbreaker this one)
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Looking gorgeous! 
Rocco is super cute too 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DragonFish66

Artisan said:


> Some pics of my freshly shed Hybino and hypo girlies and boy (Neon, Eden & Rocco) All are growing really well and putting on the G's
> 
> Will get some more of my pretty MP Silver taken this week and add them to this thread : victory:
> 
> Neon
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Eden
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> And some of Rocco my little mack snow boy who has shed twice in the last few weeks (handsome lad he is...gonna be a heartbreaker this one)
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Very nice! I cant wait to get my super mack snow, through it hasn't been born yet :lol2: I can see me getting a hypo aswell :no1:


----------



## AilsaM

Artisan said:


> Some pics of my freshly shed Hybino and hypo girlies and boy (Neon, Eden & Rocco) All are growing really well and putting on the G's
> 
> Will get some more of my pretty MP Silver taken this week and add them to this thread : victory:
> 
> Neon
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Eden
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> And some of Rocco my little mack snow boy who has shed twice in the last few weeks (handsome lad he is...gonna be a heartbreaker this one)
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Bunch of gorgeous beauties :flrt::flrt:


----------



## LovLight

Mr Chad said:


> Excellent news, nothing worse than having to stress an animal by taking them to the vets.
> 
> Hope it hatches. What would you be expecting if it does? What morphs are they both?


Indeed! The best way I can describe Star to those who have not seen her, is like a cross between Usain Bolt and a kid whose eaten too many smarties lol so a trip to the vets would have been interesting to say the least lol 
If it does hatch realistically I'm expecting either a mack tremper albino or a super snow tremper albino het murphys and blizzard. Star is a mack mp 100% het tremper and possibly het blizzard which was my reasoning for pairing her to Zephyr my SS blazing blizzard. If the het proves out though I'd love to see another lil Zephyr pop from one of their eggs 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LovLight

LovLight said:


> Indeed! The best way I can describe Star to those who have not seen her, is like a cross between Usain Bolt and a kid whose eaten too many smarties lol so a trip to the vets would have been interesting to say the least lol
> If it does hatch realistically I'm expecting either macks/mack tremper albinos or super snow/ss tremper albinos het murphys and blizzard. Star is a mack mp 100% het tremper and possibly het blizzard which was my reasoning for pairing her to Zephyr my SS blazing blizzard. If the het proves out though I'd love to see another lil Zephyr pop from one of their eggs
> 
> Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2




Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DragonFish66

Thought i'd ask a question i'm getting a Aptor/glow leo is this just short for raptor sunglow or is it different genetics?


----------



## tremerz97

hi guys could you give us a hand im a bit concerned http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/946339-another-strange-leo-behavior-thread.html
thanks, mike


----------



## LovLight

DragonFish66 said:


> Thought i'd ask a question i'm getting a Aptor/glow leo is this just short for raptor sunglow or is it different genetics?


An aptor is one gene short of a raptor as it is minus the eclipse gene. Aptor standing for Albino PaTternless ORange. The flow element as is the same with sunglows and raptorglows comes from the introduction of the hypo gene, most commonly in its super form. So your new Aptorglow genetically will be a hypo patternless stripe albino. 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DragonFish66

LovLight said:


> An aptor is one gene short of a raptor as it is minus the eclipse gene. Aptor standing for Albino PaTternless ORange. The flow element as is the same with sunglows and raptorglows comes from the introduction of the hypo gene, most commonly in its super form. So your new Aptorglow genetically will be a hypo patternless stripe albino.
> 
> Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


Its gonna take a while before I get my head round the genetics it took me long enough with the corns :lol2: but i'll get there :2thumb:


----------



## tremerz97

i wander if i could put my water dragons compact uv in the geckos viv? 10.0? female has MBD so could help? can do this once i get the new t5 system for my CWD!
mike


----------



## LovLight

tremerz97 said:


> i wander if i could put my water dragons compact uv in the geckos viv? 10.0? female has MBD so could help? can do this once i get the new t5 system for my CWD!
> mike


I'm afraid I don't know enough with reguards to uv lights and leos to advise on that, but hopefully some keepers who have been using uv sucessfully with their leos will reply. 
In the meantime what is your current dusting regime? 
I use Repashy Calcium Plus myself and I cannot recommend it enough if you are not already using it? 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tremerz97

LovLight said:


> I'm afraid I don't know enough with reguards to uv lights and leos to advise on that, but hopefully some keepers who have been using uv sucessfully with their leos will reply.
> In the meantime what is your current dusting regime?
> I use Repashy Calcium Plus myself and I cannot recommend it enough if you are not already using it?
> 
> Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


im using nutrobol and komodo calcium. but will switch soon!


----------



## LovLight

tremerz97 said:


> im using nutrobol and komodo calcium. but will switch soon!


In what ratios though? 
Also could you give details as to the diet being offered and what gutload regime you use? 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Artisan

LovLight said:


> Looking gorgeous!
> Rocco is super cute too
> 
> Thanks lovely
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2





DragonFish66 said:


> Very nice! I cant wait to get my super mack snow, through it hasn't been born yet :lol2: I can see me getting a hypo aswell :no1:


Thanks hun. Im hoping to get a female mack eclipse this year ....amongst a select few others - a raptor and a male MP 



AilsaM said:


> Bunch of gorgeous beauties :flrt::flrt:


Thanks hun : victory:


----------



## tremerz97

LovLight said:


> In what ratios though?
> Also could you give details as to the diet being offered and what gutload regime you use?
> 
> Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


 i dust komodo 2ce a week and nutrobol 2ce a week. and i feed the crix, mealies and locust bug grub, carrot and dandilion leaves. i occasionally feed wax worms


----------



## DragonFish66

Artisan said:


> Thanks hun. Im hoping to get a female mack eclipse this year ....amongst a select few others - a raptor and a male MP
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks hun : victory:


Your as bad as me :lol2: through my limit is 6 already got one haha so the rest will be some nice morphs, I'm surprised how nice even the wildtypes are


----------



## Artisan

DragonFish66 said:


> Your as bad as me :lol2: through my limit is 6 already got one haha so the rest will be some nice morphs, I'm surprised how nice even the wildtypes are


:lol2: The wild types are gorgeous and vary a lot too from what i've seen. Purposely have'nt added one yet....as i know i will get one somewhere along the line from hatchlings....and hold one back


----------



## DragonFish66

Artisan said:


> :lol2: The wild types are gorgeous and vary a lot too from what i've seen. Purposely have'nt added one yet....as i know i will get one somewhere along the line from hatchlings....and hold one back


That's why I never got a normal corn as sooner or later i'll end up with one anyway hopefully with have a bucket load of hets :lol2:


----------



## RescueCat

Marceline is such an angry gecko sometimes!

She just loudly croaked at me because I picked her up to stop her falling off the bed! She does it whenever I stop her exploring T_T


----------



## Mr Chad

I put half a dozen crickets in with Penny last night, came down this morning and there are two left.

How long do people normally keep them in for? I know that keeping crickets running about can be a bad thing.

I assume she will eat them tonight, but i'd rather be on the safe side.


----------



## Piranha72

Mr Chad said:


> I put half a dozen crickets in with Penny last night, came down this morning and there are two left.
> 
> How long do people normally keep them in for? I know that keeping crickets running about can be a bad thing.
> 
> I assume she will eat them tonight, but i'd rather be on the safe side.


Best not to leave crickets in overnight without food as they can bite and annoy your gecko. You can put in as many as your gecko will eat, or leave locusts in as they don't tend to attack. Mealworms can be left in a bowl


----------



## Mr Chad

Piranha72 said:


> Best not to leave crickets in overnight without food as they can bite and annoy your gecko. You can put in as many as your gecko will eat, or leave locusts in as they don't tend to attack. Mealworms can be left in a bowl


She had some mealworms too, they're in there constantly. I put a few bran-flakes in one corner and they seemed to go to that and leave the gecko alone.

Not tried her with locusts, that'll be next.


----------



## tometi

Everyone else is posting there's so here are my two, the first to pics are Gonzo and he is one laid back dude. Just crawls into your hand any time. The little one is Drogo only about 3 month I think. Loves to eat and not shy, always nosey. If anyone knows what morph he will be that would be appreciated. Love my little guys, can't believe how different their personalities are.


----------



## Jeniva

I've got two lovely leo's, both just high yellows but both got lovely personalities. They're half bother and sister (same papa). 

My female, Nanaki


















She likes coming out and lying on my belly and having a snooze.


My male, Calcifer


----------



## RescueCat

Hey, my fish is called Calcifer! 

Just watched Marceline go into the cool side, dig a hole long enough to lay in, laid in it for 10 minutes, then dug pushed the moist hide out of the way and dug to the warm side...


----------



## DragonFish66

Jeniva said:


> I've got two lovely leo's, both just high yellows but both got lovely personalities. They're half bother and sister (same papa).
> 
> My female, Nanaki
> 
> image
> 
> image
> She likes coming out and lying on my belly and having a snooze.
> 
> 
> My male, Calcifer
> 
> image
> 
> image


Very nice when I first seen hi yellows I thought they were a morph and not normals but every bit as nice as any morph :2thumb:


----------



## Artisan

Jeniva said:


> I've got two lovely leo's, both just high yellows but both got lovely personalities. They're half bother and sister (same papa).
> 
> My female, Nanaki
> 
> image
> 
> image
> She likes coming out and lying on my belly and having a snooze.
> 
> 
> My male, Calcifer
> 
> image
> 
> image


They are lovely


----------



## KarlHowells

As much as my collection is now dominated by monitors, Nala (first ever reptile) and the rest of my leos are always going to among my favourites, love leos!

Here's Nadia (Top) & Nala bottom)









& a pic from couple weeks ago, proper love it though.


----------



## RescueCat

I have enough trouble keeping one gecko under control out of the viv, I couldn't imagine FOUR!


----------



## KarlHowells

RescueCat said:


> I have enough trouble keeping one gecko under control out of the viv, I couldn't imagine FOUR!


They're all very well behaved! Sat there for that pic watching god knows what for 15-20 mins :lol2:


----------



## RescueCat

KarlHowells said:


> They're all very well behaved! Sat there for that pic watching god knows what for 15-20 mins :lol2:


You're very lucky then! Marceline likes to run!


----------



## KarlHowells

RescueCat said:


> You're very lucky then! Marceline likes to run!



Got 'em all well trained :whip:

Going to look at probably picking up a few more beauties at Hamm in September, sure one or two of them, might start off a bit flighty, they'll soon pipe down.

You had yours for long?


----------



## RescueCat

KarlHowells said:


> Got 'em all well trained :whip:
> 
> Going to look at probably picking up a few more beauties at Hamm in September, sure one or two of them, might start off a bit flighty, they'll soon pipe down.
> 
> You had yours for long?


Nearly a year. She's not flighty, so much as too brave for her own good. If she's ever at my mum (in the viv, of course) she'll make as much noise as possible to get the cats attention, then hide when he comes over, and then do it again...She loves to explore too, so getting a run around means she must try and outrun me in order to explore everywhere :lol2:


----------



## Jeniva

DragonFish66 said:


> Very nice when I first seen hi yellows I thought they were a morph and not normals but every bit as nice as any morph :2thumb:


yeah I thought it was a morph when I first got them. Both were freebies off a breeder friend which I picked out - I think most morphs are pretty but I do like the normals as good as any so I was very satisfied with them.


----------



## DragonFish66

Jeniva said:


> yeah I thought it was a morph when I first got them. Both were freebies off a breeder friend which I picked out - I think most morphs are pretty but I do like the normals as good as any so I was very satisfied with them.


There deff nice my first one I got a few days ago I thought was a morph but was just hi yellow normal yet the colours on it are fantastic I held it a few weeks ago which made me want them even more and a few weeks later I got offered the very same one :lol2: Did'nt need asked twice I was there the same day to pick her up :lol2: Deff the first of a few for this year


----------



## GECKO MICK

KarlHowells said:


> As much as my collection is now dominated by monitors, Nala (first ever reptile) and the rest of my leos are always going to among my favourites, love leos!
> 
> Here's Nadia (Top) & Nala bottom)
> image
> 
> & a pic from couple weeks ago, proper love it though.
> 
> image


Great pics :2thumb:
,


----------



## Artisan

KarlHowells said:


> As much as my collection is now dominated by monitors, Nala (first ever reptile) and the rest of my leos are always going to among my favourites, love leos!
> 
> Here's Nadia (Top) & Nala bottom)
> image
> 
> & a pic from couple weeks ago, proper love it though.
> 
> image


Aww love this group shot 
When mine have all finished quarantine im gonna attempt to do a few group shots - have a feeling it might be a towel in the bath job though lol :2thumb:


----------



## Mr Chad

Got a few new decorations this morning so decided to clean out the viv at the same time. 

While I was out thought i'd handle penny a bit and get some new photo's. She's like a different gecko when she's out of the viv. Quite happily just sat on my arm and then off for a walk onto my shoulder. Didnt try and wriggle or jump of at all.

Here's a few of the clearer pics.





































Home sweet home.


----------



## Jeniva

Nanaki was having a nice snooze on me last night : )


----------



## Mr Chad

When I was up at the reptile shop earlier the lady showed me one of these










African clawed gecko, I couldnt believe how small they were fully grown.

Not a Leo, but I thought they were cute. Think i'll stick to the leos though, at least I can see them!


----------



## Artisan

Mr Chad said:


> Got a few new decorations this morning so decided to clean out the viv at the same time.
> 
> While I was out thought i'd handle penny a bit and get some new photo's. She's like a different gecko when she's out of the viv. Quite happily just sat on my arm and then off for a walk onto my shoulder. Didnt try and wriggle or jump of at all.
> 
> Here's a few of the clearer pics.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Home sweet home.
> 
> image


Nice pics of little penny bless her 


Jeniva said:


> image
> 
> Nanaki was having a nice snooze on me last night : )


Aw little cutie : victory:


----------



## joshhammond

one of mah guuuuuuurrrrrlz

(totally didnt discover i could crop pictures on my phone so i had a nice close up with not much background!)


----------



## Artisan

joshhammond said:


> image
> 
> one of mah guuuuuuurrrrrlz


:lol2: she gets happier by the day! Cant smile wide enough and if she managed to....the back of her head would fall off :gasp:


----------



## joshhammond

i actually think if she did a proper big smile fireworks would come out of her ears and a fanfare would start playing out of her mouth!


----------



## Mr Chad

Nugget is the happiest gecko i've ever seen, what a cutie.


----------



## joshhammond

im going to have to keep an eye on her. shes started tweeting annoying celebrities. look

https://twitter.com/nuggetthegecko


----------



## Artisan

joshhammond said:


> im going to have to keep an eye on her. shes started tweeting annoying celebrities. look
> 
> https://twitter.com/nuggetthegecko


OMG josh LMAO i've only just looked on twitter at nuggets exploits ha ha ha i was laughing my head off reading what shes been tweeting about...its hilarious :2thumb:


----------



## joshhammond

she's gonna get me in trouble!


----------



## Artisan

joshhammond said:


> she's gonna get me in trouble!


I'm following her now 

Edit...i literally just created a twitter account to follow her...ha ha


----------



## joshhammond

awesome. shes been tweeting so many different people... bear grylls, justin bieber, skrillex, chris packham. wonderbra UK... 

shes a busy little bugger!


----------



## joshhammond

on a serious gecko related note. im finally getting a new heat mat to go under one of my rubs tomorow. hopefully once theres more heat going in there im hoping clive will start to eat more.

also, is there any way i can stop my females from popping out eggs? im trying to get them to put on weight. they do, and then lose it all by blasting one or two dud eggs out.


----------



## Jeniva

joshhammond said:


> image
> 
> one of mah guuuuuuurrrrrlz
> 
> (totally didnt discover i could crop pictures on my phone so i had a nice close up with not much background!)


LOL that's probably the best photo i've ever seen of a leo.


----------



## Jeniva

joshhammond said:


> im going to have to keep an eye on her. shes started tweeting annoying celebrities. look
> 
> https://twitter.com/nuggetthegecko


deffo following that XD


----------



## tetradite

Some wonderful pictures of wonderful leos in here, thanks everyone for sharing.

I've already put these in my own thread but I'm going to stop posting in there now since it was a noob asking questions thread and I'm (hopefully) past that stage now :2thumb:

Both of these are somewhere around 9 months old as far as I know.


My little man, Shenanigans, weighing in at 47g:




















And my lady Backpack, at 52g:











Hopefully some more/better pictures soon... they've both got some nice details I want pictures of (like Backpack is very non-symmetrical in her black spots, there's a great little smiley face on her back left side).

Restraining myself from getting more already :whistling2:


----------



## KarlHowells

GECKO MICK said:


> Great pics :2thumb:
> ,


Cheers!!


----------



## Mr Chad

tetradite said:


> Some wonderful pictures of wonderful leos in here, thanks everyone for sharing.
> 
> I've already put these in my own thread but I'm going to stop posting in there now since it was a noob asking questions thread and I'm (hopefully) past that stage now :2thumb:
> 
> Both of these are somewhere around 9 months old as far as I know.
> 
> 
> My little man, Shenanigans, weighing in at 47g:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> And my lady Backpack, at 52g:
> 
> image
> 
> 
> Hopefully some more/better pictures soon... they've both got some nice details I want pictures of (like Backpack is very non-symmetrical in her black spots, there's a great little smiley face on her back left side).
> 
> Restraining myself from getting more already :whistling2:


What morphs are they?


----------



## LovLight

My new snowglow het eclipse lad has just arrived all safe and sound and looking lovely








Absolutely thrilled with him, popped him on the scales before I put him into his quarantine rjb and hes a whooping 94g to! 
I'm naming him Jupiter, which is a bit of a mad coincidence as his previous owner had named him Jupe 


Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mr Chad

Lovely gecko. Is it the mack gene that makes them a snowglow instead of a sunglow? Or is my logic completely off lol

All you people getting new ones is making me sad 

I've been waiting 3 months so far due to the weather. I could get normals from reptilia up the road but I really want the ones I have reserved. They'll be fully grown by the time I get them!


----------



## LovLight

Mr Chad said:


> Lovely gecko. Is it the mack gene that makes them a snowglow instead of a sunglow? Or is my logic completely off lol
> 
> All you people getting new ones is making me sad
> 
> I've been waiting 3 months so far due to the weather. I could get normals from reptilia up the road but I really want the ones I have reserved. They'll be fully grown by the time I get them!


Thanks, he is a lovely looking leo, he'll be making my girls swoon in no time. 
Yes that's right he's a three gene gecko so mack snow, hypo, tremper albino-or 'snowglow' as opposed to a sunglow which is just the two genes, hypo and albino. 

Its worth the wait to get the ones you really want. I've had geckos get halfway in the courier van only to have to turn back due to snow this year, so I know how frustrating it can be, but they are always worth the wait! 
Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Artisan

LovLight said:


> My new snowglow het eclipse lad has just arrived all safe and sound and looking lovely
> image
> Absolutely thrilled with him, popped him on the scales before I put him into his quarantine rjb and hes a whooping 94g to!
> I'm naming him Jupiter, which is a bit of a mad coincidence as his previous owner had named him Jupe
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


Oooh he's a very handsome chap hun :2thumb:


----------



## LovLight

Artisan said:


> Oooh he's a very handsome chap hun :2thumb:


Thanks hun 
He is a studly specimen lol, sure he'll be popular with my girlies. 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tetradite

Mr Chad said:


> What morphs are they?


She's a normal, he's an albino (I'm told likely Tremper). They're pet shop babies so no idea on full parentage etc.


----------



## Mr Chad

LovLight said:


> Thanks, he is a lovely looking leo, he'll be making my girls swoon in no time.
> Yes that's right he's a three gene gecko so mack snow, hypo, tremper albino-or 'snowglow' as opposed to a sunglow which is just the two genes, hypo and albino.
> 
> Its worth the wait to get the ones you really want. I've had geckos get halfway in the courier van only to have to turn back due to snow this year, so I know how frustrating it can be, but they are always worth the wait!
> Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2




Thanks for the answer, think i'm finally getting my head round the genetics.

I agree, its certainly better to get what you want - especially as they live so long.

Here's some more recent pics of the ones I have reserved, at least its given me more time to get an even better set up for them. Lizard equipment has taken over the dining room!


----------



## Artisan

Well i posted some pics of my other 3 the other day after shedding and left out silver as she was about to shed. She's all shiney new now - with her best frock on so took her out for a cuddle and to check her over as there was a possibility she was gravid. She is still getting wider and wider by the week and has put a ridiculous amount of weight on this last month and getting a right belly on her.
Maybe she isnt gravid but i put spag moss in her damp hide (replaced the kitchen roll wads that are usually in there for now) just in case she was. 
Anyways thats enough of me rambling....Here's my pretty lady looking very chunky and cuddly : victory:


----------



## tetradite

Artisan said:


> Well i posted some pics of my other 3 the other day after shedding and left out silver as she was about to shed. She's all shiney new now - with her best frock on so took her out for a cuddle and to check her over as there was a possibility she was gravid. She is still getting wider and wider by the week and has put a ridiculous amount of weight on this last month and getting a right belly on her.


Mine did this too, especially the girl. Putting on 4-5g a week every week. Sometimes when she lies down she looks so wide it's ridiculous, but since she's eating, pooing fine ad has never been in contact with any likely impaction causes I'm making myself not be concerned!

She's lovely btw, right little smiler :2thumb:


----------



## Artisan

tetradite said:


> Mine did this too, especially the girl. Putting on 4-5g a week every week. Sometimes when she lies down she looks so wide it's ridiculous, but since she's eating, pooing fine ad has never been in contact with any likely impaction causes I'm making myself not be concerned!
> 
> She's lovely btw, right little smiler :2thumb:


Thank you  well she was housed with other geckos in a shop (was my first geck) and looked like she was carrying eggs. I dont think she is gravid now and maybe my eyes were deceiving me when I assumed the white masses were eggs lol though youre right about the weight. She was 57g when I got her and is now 80 odd at last weigh in lol.
Just checked and had her 6 weeks now so I think if she was gravid she would have laid by now


----------



## AilsaM

Artisan said:


> Well i posted some pics of my other 3 the other day after shedding and left out silver as she was about to shed. She's all shiney new now - with her best frock on so took her out for a cuddle and to check her over as there was a possibility she was gravid. She is still getting wider and wider by the week and has put a ridiculous amount of weight on this last month and getting a right belly on her.
> Maybe she isnt gravid but i put spag moss in her damp hide (replaced the kitchen roll wads that are usually in there for now) just in case she was.
> Anyways thats enough of me rambling....Here's my pretty lady looking very chunky and cuddly : victory:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


She's so lovely :flrt:


----------



## Artisan

AilsaM said:


> She's so lovely :flrt:


Thanks ails :2thumb:


----------



## tometi

Hey does anyone know what morph my new little fella or lady is likely to be?


----------



## Mr Chad

tometi said:


> Hey does anyone know what morph my new little fella or lady is likely to be?
> 
> image


Somebody will correct me if i'm wrong but in my limited experience looks like a hypo.


----------



## tometi

Mr Chad said:


> Somebody will correct me if i'm wrong but in my limited experience looks like a hypo.


That's what I was thinking. Had him a few weeks now and he is going through shed at the moment. Shame it's a regrown tail but it has grown back pretty well so far. Just couldn't say no to him when I saw him. Cheers for the reply though


----------



## Mr Chad

tometi said:


> That's what I was thinking. Had him a few weeks now and he is going through shed at the moment. Shame it's a regrown tail but it has grown back pretty well so far. Just couldn't say no to him when I saw him. Cheers for the reply though


I've seen pics of tails that have grown back much worse than that. 

He looks very similar to mine, but mine has no back spots.


----------



## DragonFish66

tometi said:


> That's what I was thinking. Had him a few weeks now and he is going through shed at the moment. Shame it's a regrown tail but it has grown back pretty well so far. Just couldn't say no to him when I saw him. Cheers for the reply though


 
Looks almost like an original tail :2thumb:


----------



## babychessie

This may sound a tad stupid, but it's something that has always confused me a bit. When someone lists a leopard gecko for sale as an 'enigma', does it always mean that it has the enigma syndrome, or can it sometimes refer to the patternation? As I have been told before that you can call a leo an engima when the pattern is hard to categorize?: victory:


----------



## tetradite

babychessie said:


> This may sound a tad stupid, but it's something that has always confused me a bit. When someone lists a leopard gecko for sale as an 'enigma', does it always mean that it has the enigma syndrome, or can it sometimes refer to the patternation? As I have been told before that you can call a leo an engima when the pattern is hard to categorize?: victory:


AFAIK "Enigma" refers to a gene. And an "enigma" leo is a gecko that has that gene. Not every gecko that has the enigma gene develops enigma syndrome. Not every gecko with an unusual hard to categorise pattern will be an enigma, but having the enigma gene makes geckos more likely to have an unusual or hard to categorise pattern.

That's my understanding, but am no expert, haven't dug that deep into it as I'm in the "deliberately breeding enigmas is bad" camp. (Not starting the argument here, there are people for and against, just my personal view).


----------



## babychessie

tetradite said:


> AFAIK "Enigma" refers to a gene. And an "enigma" leo is a gecko that has that gene. Not every gecko that has the enigma gene develops enigma syndrome. Not every gecko with an unusual hard to categorise pattern will be an enigma, but having the enigma gene makes geckos more likely to have an unusual or hard to categorise pattern.
> 
> That's my understanding, but am no expert, haven't dug that deep into it as I'm in the "deliberately breeding enigmas is bad" camp. (Not starting the argument here, there are people for and against, just my personal view).


okay,that makes sense, thanks :3


----------



## pjg6544

This question has been asked a few times but i still dont think i have found the right answer in other threads and Discussions so here it is, What Grout's, Paint's and Varnish's will be the safest and Best together in a vivarium for Leo's?


----------



## laksomeister

pjg6544 said:


> This question has been asked a few times but i still dont think i have found the right answer in other threads and Discussions so here it is, What Grout's, Paint's and Varnish's will be the safest and Best together in a vivarium for Leo's?


From what i've heard - wall/floor grout, acrylics, and any kind of varnish for arid species as long as it's left to cure properly.  Not 100% on the varnish though. Think it was tomcannon who wrote that in a thread somewhere.


----------



## joshhammond

for my viv i used b and q (or homebase, i cant quite remember) floor grout. 

used a textured spray paint, then acrylics then another light coat of the textured paint for the colours. then used a spray sealant.

the whole thing was then left to cure (with the viv doors open to allow for any fumes to dissipate) for about a week. 

had my big male in there and he's quite happy 

(hope this helps)


----------



## joshhammond

on another note. nugget is shedding, and of course i had to get some pictures!!!



















(usually i'd leave my leos alone to get on with the shed, but because she has an oddly formed jaw she cant get to all of the dead skin. i have to help her with it. usually i gently peel some of the bigger parts so she can get to them. then i'll give her feet a good wash to remove any left over skin from her toes. going to do the feet later)


----------



## Mr Chad

I think I saw lady gaga wearing something similar.


----------



## joshhammond

^^^ actual lol. 

thanks for that


----------



## joshhammond

nugget on the prowl for crickets....


----------



## pjg6544

laksomeister said:


> From what i've heard - wall/floor grout, acrylics, and any kind of varnish for arid species as long as it's left to cure properly.  Not 100% on the varnish though. Think it was tomcannon who wrote that in a thread somewhere.





joshhammond said:


> for my viv i used b and q (or homebase, i cant quite remember) floor grout.
> 
> used a textured spray paint, then acrylics then another light coat of the textured paint for the colours. then used a spray sealant.
> 
> the whole thing was then left to cure (with the viv doors open to allow for any fumes to dissipate) for about a week.
> 
> had my big male in there and he's quite happy
> 
> (hope this helps)


Thanks Both of you, just wanted to have a rough idea how not to poison my leo's with my own work ::2thumb::lol2:


----------



## KrazyKate

*Heat mat and flooring.*

Hi there

I'm new to the forum and have been researching on it for days to prepare for my first Leo. Have already posted on the main Lizard thread and got some great help.
Pretty sure of my set up, in fact have even reserved my gecko, but i'm looking for a wee bit of technical help to make me decide on the heat mat and what's going to cover it.
So, I seem to get the impression that most people put the heat mat inside the viv. I am building my own one as I would like a specific size, but essentially it's a wooden Conti board one like you can buy with sliding glass doors and a vent. 

1. First question - will the mat be at risk of burning the wooden base? I will of course have a stat on it and a ground thermometer nearby.

2. I'm either putting slate floor tiles or vinyl on the base. Pro & cons for either of these? 

3. Will vinyl be safe over a heat mat?

4. If using a tile, any suggestions how to get it to sit flat over the heat mat connector?

5. Would it work if I put two thirds tile or vinyl and one third kitchen towel?

6. How do you suggest I get the mat lead in/out of the viv as it doesn't unplug from the mat and it is a sealed plug? Build it in as I put the viv together and put a notch in the back hardboard or cut the plug off and rewire it?!

7. Last question - I think I'm putting the viv in my studio/office (I'm a photographer) it's quite a big room and can be chilly, will the mat provide enough heat even though the ambient temperature isn't as cosy as a centrally heated house? My viv will be all wood , 800 x 410 x 410mm and the mat will cover about a third.

All your input is really appreciated, looking to get it right as best I can from the beginning. :halo:


----------



## Spuddy

KrazyKate said:


> Hi there
> 
> I'm new to the forum and have been researching on it for days to prepare for my first Leo. Have already posted on the main Lizard thread and got some great help.
> Pretty sure of my set up, in fact have even reserved my gecko, but i'm looking for a wee bit of technical help to make me decide on the heat mat and what's going to cover it.
> So, I seem to get the impression that most people put the heat mat inside the viv. I am building my own one as I would like a specific size, but essentially it's a wooden Conti board one like you can buy with sliding glass doors and a vent.
> 
> 1. First question - will the mat be at risk of burning the wooden base? I will of course have a stat on it and a ground thermometer nearby.
> 
> 2. I'm either putting slate floor tiles or vinyl on the base. Pro & cons for either of these?
> 
> 3. Will vinyl be safe over a heat mat?
> 
> 4. If using a tile, any suggestions how to get it to sit flat over the heat mat connector?
> 
> 5. Would it work if I put two thirds tile or vinyl and one third kitchen towel?
> 
> 6. How do you suggest I get the mat lead in/out of the viv as it doesn't unplug from the mat and it is a sealed plug? Build it in as I put the viv together and put a notch in the back hardboard or cut the plug off and rewire it?!
> 
> 7. Last question - I think I'm putting the viv in my studio/office (I'm a photographer) it's quite a big room and can be chilly, will the mat provide enough heat even though the ambient temperature isn't as cosy as a centrally heated house? My viv will be all wood , 800 x 410 x 410mm and the mat will cover about a third.
> 
> All your input is really appreciated, looking to get it right as best I can from the beginning. :halo:




Pro's a cons of slate and vinyl I guess is that vinyl looks nice and is easy to clean but doesn't hold the heat as well as slate. Slate holds heat really well and looks natural, suppose its harder to clean and its bloody heavy! 

Also regarding the heatmat, I would personally use a heat bulb in a vivarium, not a heat mat. You'll also get better ambient temps using a heat bulb rather than a mat. 


In my leopard gecko vivs I use kitchen roll on the bottom with slate pieces on top in various formations, creating crevices and hides. All heated with bulbs on stats on top of a piece of slate. Many people object to heat bulbs for leopard geckos and say they need "belly heat" but are they incapable of realising that if you set a stat to a required temperature and place it on the floor of the vivarium the floor will be heated to the same temperature as it would be with the heatmat giving this same "belly heat". 



One of my rescue gecko's, Edna. You can see the kitchen roll bottom and part of the slate work in her viv.


----------



## KrazyKate

Hey Spuddy, thanks for taking the time to write back, even though its quite late. If I've got a project on the go I'm always up til the early hours! 

Think I'm pretty stuck with heat mat idea, one, its on order and two, my viv will have a solid top. 

I was a bit concerned about nipped toes with lots of pieces of slate, but yours looks quite chunky. I love your leo, beautiful markings. 
I'm really warming to the idea of vinyl, being easy to clean and replace but still worried about it being directly on top of a heat source. 

Has anyone else got vinyl on top of a heat mat?

With you saying about it holding heat, maybe I could put a slate tile on the warm side and vinyl on the rest!!! 

I'm putting more thought into this that I did decorating the house!! Lol!

Mmmm, I'll see what tomorrow brings. 

Thank again for your post. Nite.


----------



## Artisan

KrazyKate said:


> Hey Spuddy, thanks for taking the time to write back, even though its quite late. If I've got a project on the go I'm always up til the early hours!
> 
> Think I'm pretty stuck with heat mat idea, one, its on order and two, my viv will have a solid top.
> 
> I was a bit concerned about nipped toes with lots of pieces of slate, but yours looks quite chunky. I love your leo, beautiful markings.
> I'm really warming to the idea of vinyl, being easy to clean and replace but still worried about it being directly on top of a heat source.
> 
> Has anyone else got vinyl on top of a heat mat?
> 
> With you saying about it holding heat, maybe I could put a slate tile on the warm side and vinyl on the rest!!!
> 
> I'm putting more thought into this that I did decorating the house!! Lol!
> 
> Mmmm, I'll see what tomorrow brings.
> 
> Thank again for your post. Nite.


:welcome: to the fotum 

You can fit bulbs to solid topped vivs - you would need a light fitting and heat cable : victory:

I use lino ontop of heatmats for my leos. Im going to get hold of some slate (or might just buy some nice natural looking tiles) as I often see mine flomped out on their bellys soaking up the heat, so each leo will have a piece of slate/tile ontop of the lino as a little basking spot. I will file or sand the edges of tge slate so its not sharp for little toes.


----------



## tometi

Hi, just a quick question. One of my Leo's has shed yesterday. He has a moist hide which he uses regularly. He has a small bit if shed still on one toe and I was wondering how long I should wait before giving him a bath and removing it with cotton buds? Cheers for any help


----------



## KrazyKate

Artisan said:


> :welcome: to the fotum
> 
> I use lino ontop of heatmats for my leos. Im going to get hold of some slate (or might just buy some nice natural looking tiles) as I often see mine flomped out on their bellys soaking up the heat, so each leo will have a piece of slate/tile ontop of the lino as a little basking spot. I will file or sand the edges of tge slate so its not sharp for little toes.


Right Artisan, decision made, heat mat, vinyl and a wee bit of slate it is! 

Stuff now not coming til Tuesday cos of the Easter weekend  , had a little shopping spree on Swell Reptiles website last night! :whistling2:

So excited about my little friend arriving, it's ridiculous!

Better get to the glazier now to get the glass. Nick Gilchrist you're a legend! Great post on building a viv. My daughter's one has cost me less than half the price of our local petshop! One viv almost made, another at the weekend. 

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Artisan

KrazyKate said:


> Right Artisan, decision made, heat mat, vinyl and a wee bit of slate it is!
> 
> Stuff now not coming til Tuesday cos of the Easter weekend  , had a little shopping spree on Swell Reptiles website last night! :whistling2:
> 
> So excited about my little friend arriving, it's ridiculous!
> 
> Better get to the glazier now to get the glass. Nick Gilchrist you're a legend! Great post on building a viv. My daughter's one has cost me less than half the price of our local petshop! One viv almost made, another at the weekend.
> 
> Thanks for posting.


Yes....the excitement does reach epic proportions as you wait for a new family member to arrive 

You must post pics when you get your little one - before you allow its settling in period. This is a forum requirement (I made this rule up myself to satisfy my gecko ogling syndrome) : victory:


----------



## KrazyKate

Artisan said:


> Yes....the excitement does reach epic proportions as you wait for a new family member to arrive
> 
> You must post pics when you get your little one - before you allow its settling in period. This is a forum requirement (I made this rule up myself to satisfy my gecko ogling syndrome) : victory:


I certainly will post pics, thats me collected my glass and the board for my viv so time to get building! :2thumb:


----------



## Kerrabutt

Hello guys!

Don't mind me, just going to quickly jump in here :jump:

Can anyone enlighten me as to what a "Blanco" morph is? Not Diablo Blanco, just Blanco. I've tried advanced searches on Google but I can't find anything referred to as that. Is it just another name for Blizzard / Murphy Patternless?

Thanks in advance! I'm considering getting a Leo so I've been scouting around... Let's hope it doesn't kick off another addiction otherwise I'll have to start sleeping in the shed soon :mrgreen:


----------



## RescueCat

My dad is being evil. Knowing I want a boy Leo and can't get one till we get a bigger place, he tells me a reptile store about 45 minutes away is offering 20% off all their products, INCLUDING animals!

*goes and cries in a corner*


----------



## Artisan

RescueCat said:


> My dad is being evil. Knowing I want a boy Leo and can't get one till we get a bigger place, he tells me a reptile store about 45 minutes away is offering 20% off all their products, INCLUDING animals!
> 
> *goes and cries in a corner*


:gasp: your dad is a pure demon for winding you up like that :devil: I think you need to make pappy a cup of tea......with salt in as payback :lol2:


----------



## babychessie

joshhammond said:


> nugget on the prowl for crickets....
> 
> image


Awhhhh! Nugget is such a sweety!


----------



## babychessie

Artisan said:


> Yes....the excitement does reach epic proportions as you wait for a new family member to arrive
> 
> You must post pics when you get your little one - before you allow its settling in period. This is a forum requirement (I made this rule up myself to satisfy my gecko ogling syndrome) : victory:


I like that rule, I think we should make it official (;


----------



## Artisan

babychessie said:


> I like that rule, I think we should make it official (;


It should be made a sticky :2thumb:


----------



## Artisan

The sun is out were I live. Hardly a cloud in the sky....it actually looks a warm (though probably isn't) But.....I feel a gecko photo shoot coming on today! Going to try taking pics with mirrors and will put em up if they're any good


----------



## CheShiR

Hello everyone! 
I also have few Leopard Gecko :2thumb: 1 male - normal, and 3 female - Tremper Albino, Blazing Blizzard and one unknown (my breeding) :blush:








In the nearest time I will try to make new good photos of all my Leo


----------



## Artisan

CheShiR said:


> Hello everyone!
> I also have few Leopard Gecko :2thumb: 1 male - normal, and 3 female - Tremper Albino, Blazing Blizzard and one unknown (my breeding) :blush:
> [URL=http://f14.ifotki.info/org/1c25f1c68c6cdcdce68093be85cb16b5551513147212535.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://f14.ifotki.info/org/67262bdef38bba3902da8b1be02ec7c5551513147212535.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://f14.ifotki.info/org/44e193d4b51748b10b948b10f4d7fddd551513147212535.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://f14.ifotki.info/org/e5e523bf19ed7972ef3a3941a6b81156551513147212535.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> In the nearest time I will try to make new good photos of all my Leo


Nice leos


----------



## babychessie

Artisan said:


> The sun is out were I live. Hardly a cloud in the sky....it actually looks a warm (though probably isn't) But.....I feel a gecko photo shoot coming on today! Going to try taking pics with mirrors and will put em up if they're any good


I cannot describe my envy, here it's been snowing all morning -.-
I got my leo out for a cuddle and he practically had a fit because when I picked him up my hands were so cold! I had to go and apologetically get a hot water bottle to warm my hands up for him... :lol2:


----------



## Artisan

babychessie said:


> I cannot describe my envy, here it's been snowing all morning -.-
> I got my leo out for a cuddle and he practically had a fit because when I picked him up my hands were so cold! I had to go and apologetically get a hot water bottle to warm my hands up for him... :lol2:


I actually got my hat/scarf/gloves and winter coat on to walk to the local shops.....came back minus my gloves/scarf in bag/coat unzipped (couldnt take hat off coz hadn't bothered to do my hair...and id rather boil then have a bad hair day in public)....it was so WARM out. Not joking... was in a sweat by the time I got back!


----------



## joshhammond

nugget chowing down after taking this cricket from my fingers


----------



## Mr Chad

I want your camera, you always get such good pics.


----------



## joshhammond

its just my phone  main reason i got it was because i had heard good things about the camera on it.

i'll get some pics of my other guys and girls tomorow as well.


----------



## paul1969

*the way i did moonlight led*








i was unhappy the way some people had insalled these on the exo terra viv so came up with this so there was no wires n tape every where should anyone what the full story please email me [email protected] sorry if this appears in the wrong place new here so still learning please tell me off if ive done :bash: im here to learn


----------



## Lawnmower599

just got my first two leopard geckos last night 
















(he climbed onto my back and wouldnt get off lmao)

the first one is a mack snow albino tremper and the second is a mack snow 

they where both incubated to be female so im guessing theyre female lol 
now i need to think of some names 
btw the tremper is in a shed atm


----------



## ayrshire bob

Hey all! 

I am going to be getting a leopard gecko in the next few months. 

Bought a viv last night, going to clean it up and test the equipment shortly. Got a good deal I feel, although it's maybe better for a beardie or rankins but I can sell the extra stuff on. 

3ft wooden 
Tube uvb light (make and model/wattage tbc) 
100w che (which I plan to use as a spare for my crestie) 
Basking bulb (plan to sell) 
Has fittings in the viv for the lights that I plan to change to viewing bulbs (1 day bulb/1 night bulb) 
Some decorations and a cabinet. 

Plan on getting tiles as substrate, still to buy the hides. 

What sort of wattage heat mat will I need? I know I need a stat too. 

I won't be buying the gecko until set up is complete and tested to be acceptable for a Leo. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## kat2013

*newbie today*

i have a gawgus leopard geko called dexy so called after the serial killer on tell he is very fussy and will only eat locus i will put pics up later. just wanted to say hi and was also woundering how you can tell they are growing it sounds daft because i have had him 3+ years but he seems to have stoped he is still shedding though ????


----------



## Lawnmower599

Hi 
and im not entirely sure :blush:
everything has to stop growing at some point so i guess your leo is slowing down


----------



## laksomeister

kat2013 said:


> i have a gawgus leopard geko called dexy so called after the serial killer on tell he is very fussy and will only eat locus i will put pics up later. just wanted to say hi and was also woundering how you can tell they are growing it sounds daft because i have had him 3+ years but he seems to have stoped he is still shedding though ????


I think they continue to shed after they stop growing, just to remove old skin. Not 100% certain though. 

- On another note, at what time of day do you socialize with your leo? I've seen alot of pics of yours handled at daytime, but the only time I see Juni is after 8pm.


----------



## mick 950

*hi*

hello,how ru this is gud site for qus/ans thanks for use


----------



## mick 950

While spending quite a bit of time reading in this section I have noticed there are a few specific animal threads but nothing for Leopard Geckos & other types of Gecko so I wanted to start an area where keepers of Leopards and other types of Gecko can dicuss keepig, share experiances and share Photos. I myself don't yet keep Leo's but it really would be a great thing to have & a really great thread if everyone posted all their helpful hints/tips/advice etc on them. These creatures are facinating. So post away and when I get mine I will be posting pics too!!
.................................
 top ten classifies website [url/]


----------



## Mr Chad

Can somebody give me advice on feeding please.

Penny was just on mealworms, but I decided to try her on a few other things. 

She chased down her first Dubia and ate it no issues, but since then she just licks the dust off and doesnt seem interested in hunting them.

Crickets, she'd try to pounce on them and managed to get a couple but as with the dubias doesnt seem that interested - they can be in front of her and she isnt bothered.

The other thing I tried her on was waxworms, i've read people talking about waxworm addiction and I'm worried that by her having them she's now become fussy as she doesnt seem to be eating the mealies either.

She only had a couple of waxworms but her eating habits seemed to change straight away. 

I've not given her any since but was wondering the best way to manage it. Is it just a case of let her get hungry and go back to the mealworms and then try to introduce crickets again?

Thanks


----------



## ayrshire bob

Mr Chad said:


> Can somebody give me advice on feeding please.
> 
> Penny was just on mealworms, but I decided to try her on a few other things.
> 
> She chased down her first Dubia and ate it no issues, but since then she just licks the dust off and doesnt seem interested in hunting them.
> 
> Crickets, she'd try to pounce on them and managed to get a couple but as with the dubias doesnt seem that interested - they can be in front of her and she isnt bothered.
> 
> The other thing I tried her on was waxworms, i've read people talking about waxworm addiction and I'm worried that by her having them she's now become fussy as she doesnt seem to be eating the mealies either.
> 
> She only had a couple of waxworms but her eating habits seemed to change straight away.
> 
> I've not given her any since but was wondering the best way to manage it. Is it just a case of let her get hungry and go back to the mealworms and then try to introduce crickets again?
> 
> Thanks


I'm no expert but like any species when they get hungry they will eat what's on offer. Just keep offering food regularly and eventually the hunger will outweigh and possible "addiction"


----------



## laksomeister

laksomeister said:


> On another note, at what time of day do you socialize with your leo? I've seen alot of pics of yours handled at daytime, but the only time I see Juni is after 8pm.


That question was for all you guys btw


----------



## Mr Chad

laksomeister said:


> That question was for all you guys btw


Obviously the best time for me to clean Penny out is during the day when I have the light so i'll handle her out of the viv at the same time.

On a daily basis I usually change her water and say hello to her around 7.30-8pm just as she's becoming active and out of the hides. She seems to be fine with that and is quite relaxed.


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

laksomeister said:


> That question was for all you guys btw


It varies with mine, when I clean out a above it tends to be during the day, but that's just 'pop you out pop you back in'. Actually socialising I tend to go by what they want. Mine are in the living room so they tell me when they are up :lol2:, the funny thing is sometimes it can be as early as 5pm, sometimes as late as 8pm

The only time I break this 'rule' so to speak is if I want some decent photos and need the light to show their colour


----------



## tremerz97

posted this on another thread but ill post it on this one too! reptile hide fish den plant hide vivarium cave gecko cave reptile cave new | eBay a cool addition to a gecko viv?


----------



## RescueCat

I socialise with my gecko on her terms. Usually it's when she's scratching at the glass and then starts "screaming" at me when it doesn't open.

She'll do this at 1am sometimes...


----------



## Artisan

I tend to socialise with mine in the evening or sometimes late afternoon when they are a bit more awake. 2 of mine are in and out alot during the day so I sometimes get them out for a cuddle then : victory:


----------



## Lawnmower599

i just recieved two baby leos on friday 
should i leave them to themselves for a week or two then start socialising


----------



## Madhouse5

Lawnmower599 said:


> i just recieved two baby leos on friday
> should i leave them to themselves for a week or two then start socialising


hi you should keep them on there own really so you can keep a eye on them eating etc ,check there weight once a week 

Paul


----------



## babychessie

I'm the same, I tend to get mine out for a cuddle in the evening, but if he wants attention, he'll sit and scratch at the vivarium doors until I give him a cuddle, my geckos wears the trousers in my decision making... :lol2:


----------



## babychessie

awh, it was the cutest thing! I went to check Chester's viv and he was asleep in the funniest position! His legs and tail were sprawled across his calcium dish and the rest of his body on the substrate! It looked awfully uncomfortable, but he was sound asleep! I love leos, they're such funny lil' things! :lol2: 










(Sorry for bad quality photo, but was the best I could get!)


----------



## joshhammond

couple of pics of my boys. love the first pic (thats clive) he looks so satisfied with something!


----------



## KrazyKate

What a time for the forum site to go down, just when I was getting my first Leo! 

Good job I got lots of advice from you guys before hand! :2thumb:

Well so far so good, picked 'Topaz' up yesterday (and my 13 yr old daughter picked up her 3 month old 'Fitch')

She (well I think she's a she, no obvious pores or bumps!) seems to be settling in well. The shop owner thought that she is about 6 months. 

Viv seems fine, warm side sitting at 31 and cool at 22. I used tiles on top on my heat mat and vinyl round the rest of the viv. 3 hides, cool, warm and moss one in the middle.

She came right out to chomp mealworms last night, even took one out of my hand! A question (you knew one was coming!) how many meal worms do I give? I plan to alternate worms and crickets every second day, but she appeared so hungry last night Im wondering if it should be daily! She had 7 fairly large ones and was looking for more.

If you can tell me how to add a photo Ill put a couple up. It says no attachments on the bottom left of my screen??

In the hope that I may help someone else, B and Q do single slate looking tiles in dark grey, terracotta or stone colour with rounded edges. They are £2.98 each. 330mm x 330 mm. I've used two in my viv and they look good and are heavy enough not to be moved but thin enough for the heat to get through.

B&Q - Search

Be back later : victory:


----------



## babychessie

KrazyKate said:


> What a time for the forum site to go down, just when I was getting my first Leo!
> 
> Good job I got lots of advice from you guys before hand! :2thumb:
> 
> Well so far so good, picked 'Topaz' up yesterday (and my 13 yr old daughter picked up her 3 month old 'Fitch')
> 
> She (well I think she's a she, no obvious pores or bumps!) seems to be settling in well. The shop owner thought that she is about 6 months.
> 
> Viv seems fine, warm side sitting at 31 and cool at 22. I used tiles on top on my heat mat and vinyl round the rest of the viv. 3 hides, cool, warm and moss one in the middle.
> 
> She came right out to chomp mealworms last night, even took one out of my hand! A question (you knew one was coming!) how many meal worms do I give? I plan to alternate worms and crickets every second day, but she appeared so hungry last night Im wondering if it should be daily! She had 7 fairly large ones and was looking for more.
> 
> If you can tell me how to add a photo Ill put a couple up. It says no attachments on the bottom left of my screen??
> 
> In the hope that I may help someone else, B and Q do single slate looking tiles in dark grey, terracotta or stone colour with rounded edges. They are £2.98 each. 330mm x 330 mm. I've used two in my viv and they look good and are heavy enough not to be moved but thin enough for the heat to get through.
> 
> B&Q - Search
> 
> Be back later : victory:


Congrats on your little leos! For a young leo, I'd offer as much as they want, but as they get older you can reduce the amount you feed them. I don't feed mine mealies, simply because the picky little blighter won't go anywhere near them! But I usually alternate between crickets and hoppers, between 4-5 every night, then a few waxworms on Saturday as a treat! :2thumb:

I would exlain to you how to upload photos, but I don't think I could do so better than has already been done here:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/newbie-advice/112135-how-post-pictures-using-photobucket.html

Good luck! I wish you much success and fun with your leos and am wondering how long it'll be until you get the 'leo bug' as people call it (aka. you just can't stop getting more!) :lol2:


----------



## laksomeister

How old do you guys think Juni is? She was 17g and I would guess about 5-6 inches when i got her  

Here's the photo I took just before i introduced her to her new home ^^


----------



## Lawnmower599

Madhouse5 said:


> hi you should keep them on there own really so you can keep a eye on them eating etc ,check there weight once a week
> 
> Paul


one is slightly larger than the other
so i take the smaller one out every evening and hand feed her just to make sure shes ok :2thumb:


----------



## loonymoony

*hatchling weights.....*



laksomeister said:


> How old do you guys think Juni is? She was 17g and I would guess about 5-6 inches when i got her
> 
> Here's the photo I took just before i introduced her to her new home ^^
> image


*

Most good breeders don't release hatchling Leo's till they are around 18-20g mark (this gives them time to build up some resources/tail girth to weather the movement stress etc) and this equates to around 8-10wks of growth for many, however Leo growth rates are very varied between breeders, as it is very dependant on the early care they receive (quality of livefood/gutloading/suppliments/set up) and the lines they have come from, generally speaking larger Leo's produce 'larger' babies, so be difficult to say for sure. Did the breeder not give you all her details? hatch date/parentage etc Hope that helps a little, feel free to pm me if you have any questions and want a quicker reply :2thumb:*


----------



## lupi lou

Hi all, I've not log registered thought it was time I stopped lurking and shared some pics of my little Leo. He hatched last Monday and is doing very well (I say he don't know for sure at the minuet) we've named him Jeff


----------



## DragonFish66

lupi lou said:


> Hi all, I've not log registered thought it was time I stopped lurking and shared some pics of my little Leo. He hatched last Monday and is doing very well (I say he don't know for sure at the minuet) we've named him Jeff
> image
> image


Very nice! :2thumb:


----------



## joshhammond

so anyway, im sorting the geckos out- you know; feeding, water change, clearing crap etc and i think "wow, dill looks a bit chubby today. i wonder if shes got another pair of eggs coming.

anyway, i get them sorted out, nip to the loo, come back and i find this.










so i stand and watch her for a few more minutes and shes acting a bit odd, then all of a sudden. THIS!










got both eggs in vermiculite suspended above a heat mat. should be interesting to see if anything comes from it.


----------



## joshhammond

how long can a female store sperm from a male for?


----------



## laksomeister

loonymoony said:


> *
> 
> Most good breeders don't release hatchling Leo's till they are around 18-20g mark (this gives them time to build up some resources/tail girth to weather the movement stress etc) and this equates to around 8-10wks of growth for many, however Leo growth rates are very varied between breeders, as it is very dependant on the early care they receive (quality of livefood/gutloading/suppliments/set up) and the lines they have come from, generally speaking larger Leo's produce 'larger' babies, so be difficult to say for sure. Did the breeder not give you all her details? hatch date/parentage etc Hope that helps a little, feel free to pm me if you have any questions and want a quicker reply :2thumb:*


Okey, I guess she's about 2 months old then. No i ordered her from a local petshop, and they didn't get any info. Thanks for that


----------



## gooseyquilter

*leopard geckos*

hi so sorry if im doing this wrong but I am getting leopard geckos but am soooooo confused about what type to get anyone have a pic of a lavender


----------



## kanjob

Hi, I've just finished my poster project with collaboration of some breeder



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

tell me what do you think about 

It's ready to all
more info on KanJob Reptiles - KanJob Reptiles


----------



## paul1969

*my little heidi*

http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a631/dan021969/1_zps1268176a.jpg


----------



## loonymoony

*right thread.....*

*Ah now this is the thread I was looking for :lol2:
a few pics of my gorgeous girls I hatched last year as requested by a few lovely peeps :2thumb:*

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-pictures/949841-been-while.html


----------



## LovLight

loonymoony said:


> *Ah now this is the thread I was looking for :lol2:
> a few pics of my gorgeous girls I hatched last year as requested by a few lovely peeps :2thumb:*
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-pictures/949841-been-while.html


Just soooooo pretty! 
Can't wait to have pics of holdbacks 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mr Chad

Just reading a few threads about morphs and genetics and was wondering something, so hope somebody can help.

If a leo's spots/markings are brown does it mean that there is some strain of albino in the genetics or do they just get lighter with certain morphs such as hypos? As I assume black is the natural colour.

On a separate note - getting my other viv delivered today so have some fun assembling that. I'm going to do some changes to this one though and put in some higher wooden bridges to add a bit of height.

Penny is still off her food a little bit but seems very active in general. I think she's trying to get my attention as she wants waxworms. 

Do all leos hunt as well as each other or have a strong hunt instinct? She seems very lazy and doesnt want to chase/pounce on any dubias or crickets that are in with her. I think she's too chilled for her own good :zzz:


----------



## loonymoony

Mr Chad said:


> Just reading a few threads about morphs and genetics and was wondering something, so hope somebody can help.
> 
> If a leo's spots/markings are brown does it mean that there is some strain of albino in the genetics or do they just get lighter with certain morphs such as hypos? As I assume black is the natural colour.
> 
> On a separate note - getting my other viv delivered today so have some fun assembling that. I'm going to do some changes to this one though and put in some higher wooden bridges to add a bit of height.
> 
> Penny is still off her food a little bit but seems very active in general. I think she's trying to get my attention as she wants waxworms.
> 
> Do all leos hunt as well as each other or have a strong hunt instinct? She seems very lazy and doesnt want to chase/pounce on any dubias or crickets that are in with her. I think she's too chilled for her own good :zzz:



*No it's just part of natural variation and the strength of the melanin produced. I have seen plenty of choc coloured markings on Super Snows and brown marked Eclipses over the years and these are most definantly not visual Albinos, I own several Eclipses with such markings. I have an older Eclipse lad and over the years his black markings have slowly but surely turned brown, so it doesn't even stay the same as they age and mature past the adult stage.

In terms of strike instinct this varies alot between adult Leo's, it is a trait that features highly in my breeding choices, as a sign of vitality and health, lazyness can creep in for two main reasons, one being providing alot of food, all the time for adults and thus said Leo comes to know food is always there, the food drive is then a little diminished and they sit and wait for it to come, after all likely they don't feel a great need for it if they are always well fed and full. 

The other reason is that they are not getting the hot end heat they require or an adequate thermal gradient, thus spend all time sitting on the heat mat trying to warm up, digestion will also take longer slowing down the tract too. I've seen this quite a few times with new people I have helped, active thermoregulation should mean that they regularly move areas to maintain optimum core temp, if this is something you've not noted and they are heat mat sitting, then crank the heat up a few degrees and see if activity increases, with increased activity comes increased appetite and thus increased feed/strike response. It used to be that hot end temps were punted at like 30-32c over the last few years lots of us have been questioning those numbers and experimenting to offer optimum conditions, I now set to around 34-35c and find this works best for me and my Leo's 

Won't be too long now till the first babies Lovlight....excited hee!
*


----------



## Artisan

Oh I'm super excited for baby season lovlight and loony  have 3 vivs ready and waiting for future new arrivals. Especially hopeful and excited about getting a female Mack snow eclipse from you lunar when you eventually have any to go with my super handsome boy :no1:

Also agree about keeping at higher temps. I keep mine around 34c after learning the benefits to the leos and find they are much more active/hunt more and shed more because they eat more. Love watching them stalking their bugs then pouncing on them :2thumb:


----------



## Mr Chad

loonymoony said:


> *No it's just part of natural variation and the strength of the melanin produced. I have seen plenty of choc coloured markings on Super Snows and brown marked Eclipses over the years and these are most definantly not visual Albinos, I own several Eclipses with such markings. I have an older Eclipse lad and over the years his black markings have slowly but surely turned brown, so it doesn't even stay the same as they age and mature past the adult stage.
> 
> In terms of strike instinct this varies alot between adult Leo's, it is a trait that features highly in my breeding choices, as a sign of vitality and health, lazyness can creep in for two main reasons, one being providing alot of food, all the time for adults and thus said Leo comes to know food is always there, the food drive is then a little diminished and they sit and wait for it to come, after all likely they don't feel a great need for it if they are always well fed and full.
> 
> The other reason is that they are not getting the hot end heat they require or an adequate thermal gradient, thus spend all time sitting on the heat mat trying to warm up, digestion will also take longer slowing down the tract too. I've seen this quite a few times with new people I have helped, active thermoregulation should mean that they regularly move areas to maintain optimum core temp, if this is something you've not noted and they are heat mat sitting, then crank the heat up a few degrees and see if activity increases, with increased activity comes increased appetite and thus increased feed/strike response. It used to be that hot end temps were punted at like 30-32c over the last few years lots of us have been questioning those numbers and experimenting to offer optimum conditions, I now set to around 34-35c and find this works best for me and my Leo's
> 
> Won't be too long now till the first babies Lovlight....excited hee!
> *



That's great thanks. I do love your geckos, anything with mack snow is my favorite morph.

The temp is 22-24 cool and 32/33 hot. She will bask when she first comes out but she's very active all over the viv and doesnt just sit and soak it in for ages.

As you say its probably down to the fact that there is always food and she's just full

I think it may also be food size, she seemed to be much more active and interested in the smaller mealworms than regular size. I'm also going to try her on crickets one size down to see if that changes anything.

Cant wait to see all your baby pics!


----------



## Mr Chad

Well i finally remembered to get some decent digital scales and have just weighed Penny for the first time.

She's certainly put on weight since I got her and currently weighs 43g. She was sold to me as being around 6 months so will be around 8 months now.

Is 43g at 8 months within a healthy range? Over/under? She seems very healthy but I'm not sure what they should weigh.

Thanks peeps!


----------



## loonymoony

*weight help....*



Mr Chad said:


> Well i finally remembered to get some decent digital scales and have just weighed Penny for the first time.
> 
> She's certainly put on weight since I got her and currently weighs 43g. She was sold to me as being around 6 months so will be around 8 months now.
> 
> Is 43g at 8 months within a healthy range? Over/under? She seems very healthy but I'm not sure what they should weigh.
> 
> Thanks peeps!


*Again lots of variation, depends on a mix of her base genetics eg were her mum and dad big or small gex, thus is she predispositioned to be large/small and then of course how she was raised early on (down to quality of food/gutloading/suppliments/thermal gradient/set up etc) and then the care from then to now. At 8 months she is on the smaller side of what my gex tend to be, most of mine were 50-60g min by that age, but as long as she is happily eating, gaining weight, shedding without issue, pooping regularly, actively thermoregulating. with clear fecals then she is healthy and growing at her given rate. Most of mine don't seem to reach their optimum weight/proportion till they are a year to eighteen months so till plenty of time to clock up into average adult female weight ratios, which tend to be 55-60g low end right up to over the 100's for big girls.

Thanks for the lovely comments too bless you both :flrt: First babies are due end of the month fingers crossed, fear not I will be sharing, how could I not hee hee!*


----------



## KrazyKate

*Photo*

Have been reading Leo posts on here for hours and my head is buzzing! Have just read how to put up a photo so will give it a go. This is 'Topaz' my first ever gecko. She(?) is 29g and I think she's about 6 months. Would I be right in thinking that she is some kind of Hypo?


----------



## Mr Chad

Good afternoon peeps!

Decided that with a slight increase in the weather (yes there is an orange ball in the sky) I would sort out my vivs on the off chance that I may get my new lizards delivered soon.

I've decided that i'm going to keep Penny by herself and house the other two together and see how they get on. If there's any issues i'll get another viv and split them up.

After looking at some great vivs on here this is what I came up with. Still a few bits to do on the bottom one (get a moist hide in there, resin over the bridge hooks to take the edges off, sort excess bridge)

Let me have your thoughts.




























And here's penny's new set up


----------



## DragonFish66

Mr Chad said:


> Good afternoon peeps!
> 
> Decided that with a slight increase in the weather (yes there is an orange ball in the sky) I would sort out my vivs on the off chance that I may get my new lizards delivered soon.
> 
> I've decided that i'm going to keep Penny by herself and house the other two together and see how they get on. If there's any issues i'll get another viv and split them up.
> 
> After looking at some great vivs on here this is what I came up with. Still a few bits to do on the bottom one (get a moist hide in there, resin over the bridge hooks to take the edges off, sort excess bridge)
> 
> Let me have your thoughts.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> And here's penny's new set up
> 
> image


Great setups :2thumb:


----------



## Eddie84

Hi guys been ages since I've shared some photo's, but here's Akari she's doing well upto 65g now.












Out and about with her older sister :2thumb:









Another one with big sis Gabriella.


----------



## Artisan

Eddie84 said:


> Hi guys been ages since I've shared some photo's, but here's Akari she's doing well upto 65g now.
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> Out and about with her older sister :2thumb:
> image
> 
> Another one with big sis Gabriella.
> image


Nice gex


----------



## Lawnmower599

i was wondering if you guys have any tips on how to get my hatchlings a little less skittish 
i dont handle them but they always hide and run away from me :lol2: 
will they calm down over time 

i only open the tank to spot check and do a clean 
apart from that i dont bother them 
i dont see why there so scared of me 
they are very young 
maybe 1 month 
im not entirely sure on the age


----------



## Jesss

Hi guys,

I've only had my new gecko for 5 days, however she still isn't eating. I've left her with a bowl of mealworms - they haven't been touched. I also put in some crickets which I've now taken out because she had killed them but not eaten them. Is this something to worry about or is it just relocation stress? 

Thanks!


----------



## tomroberts22

Quite common that leopard geckos don't eat when being relocated! I've had that a few times with my geckos! Wouldn't worry unless they are rapidly loosing weight and looking ill! Just provide water and sooner or later I'm sure it will eat!


----------



## Artisan

Just had Neon out for a cuddle and snapped a few pics. She's piled on the weight since i got her and is filling out/bulking up nicely at 76g. Shes' always the first of my leos to be stood at the viv glass waiting for her dinner.
Took the pics in my dark bedroom room with just the telly on and she looks so washed out and very yellow with the camera flash, as opposed to her usual lovely orange colour :flrt:


----------



## babychessie

Artisan said:


> Just had Neon out for a cuddle and snapped a few pics. She's piled on the weight since i got her and is filling out/bulking up nicely at 76g. Shes' always the first of my leos to be stood at the viv glass waiting for her dinner.
> Took the pics in my dark bedroom room with just the telly on and she looks so washed out and very yellow with the camera flash, as opposed to her usual lovely orange colour :flrt:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


awh,Neon's such a pretty geck :flrt:


----------



## Artisan

babychessie said:


> awh,Neon's such a pretty geck :flrt:


Thanks hun  I think so too:2thumb:


----------



## sethiman

Wow! 90 pages


----------



## KrazyKate

KrazyKate said:


> Have been reading Leo posts on here for hours and my head is buzzing! Have just read how to put up a photo so will give it a go. This is 'Topaz' my first ever gecko. She(?) is 29g and I think she's about 6 months. Would I be right in thinking that she is some kind of Hypo?
> 
> Sorry folks don't know where my photo went in my last post, it viewed ok at first then disappeared! Never mind, hopefully here it is again! Do you think she's 6 months and what morph is she? I've got a photo of the hatchling I got for my daughter too so if this works Ill try and put that on.
> 
> Thanks for your support guys, really appreciate it. :2thumb:


----------



## KrazyKate

On a roll now! :2thumb: this our other Leo called Fitch, he (well until we find out) is only 9g and obviously still very skittish. We're just really doing the necessary and living him alone for now. He's not that keen on eating, has taken the odd very small cricket and mealworm but not that interested. Is there anything else small enough we could offer? It would be interesting to know what morph he is too if anyone knows. Thank you.


----------



## BretJordan

Hey guys this is my very first Leo and Reptile! I've owned him for just 3 days! So guys meet my Leo Loki!
















(Also note the horrible calci-sand is going this weekend!! Horrible stuff)

(EDIT: Seems my images aren't showing up for some strange reason.. So here are some separate links )

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8633644316/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/94775[email protected]/8633644282/


----------



## babychessie

*Shedding..! ;O*

Awhhh, lil' baby boy is going into shed! :flrt:










I'll just make sure his moist hide's nice and moist and leave him to it,hehe! (only he's not really a little baby boy any more, almost a year old!:gasp

He's so colorful normally, it's weird seeing him so grey! :lol2:


----------



## babychessie

*What a cutie! *



KrazyKate said:


> On a roll now! :2thumb: this our other Leo called Fitch, he (well until we find out) is only 9g and obviously still very skittish. We're just really doing the necessary and living him alone for now. He's not that keen on eating, has taken the odd very small cricket and mealworm but not that interested. Is there anything else small enough we could offer? It would be interesting to know what morph he is too if anyone knows. Thank you.
> 
> image


Awh he's a lil' cutie! :flrt:

He's a hypo, and a very pretty one at that! 

There's lots of things you can feed leos, dubia roaches, wax worms(as a treat, they're quite fatty and leos can become addicted), phoenix worms(or otherwise known as calcium worms), locusts and the list goes on, but I think the main problem for you at the moment would be finding anything small enough for the wee lil' guy. I know you can get phoenix/calci worms in quite small sizes. 

Calci-Worms. Same species as Phoenix worms. | Ricks Livefood

(^^I've bought livefood from this place before, they're quite good- very fast delivery!)

I'd just keep persisting with the mini mealies and crickets and make sure everything you feed him is nicely gut loaded and covered in a calcium supplement choc-a-block full of vitamins! 

Best of luck with him! : victory:


----------



## KrazyKate

babychessie said:


> Awh he's a lil' cutie! :flrt:
> 
> He's a hypo, and a very pretty one at that!
> 
> There's lots of things you can feed leos, dubia roaches, wax worms(as a treat, they're quite fatty and leos can become addicted), phoenix worms(or otherwise known as calcium worms), locusts and the list goes on, but I think the main problem for you at the moment would be finding anything small enough for the wee lil' guy. I know you can get phoenix/calci worms in quite small sizes.
> 
> Calci-Worms. Same species as Phoenix worms. | Ricks Livefood
> 
> (^^I've bought livefood from this place before, they're quite good- very fast delivery!)
> 
> I'd just keep persisting with the mini mealies and crickets and make sure everything you feed him is nicely gut loaded and covered in a calcium supplement choc-a-block full of vitamins!
> 
> 
> Best of luck with him! : victory:


Thank you Babychessie. Any info gratefully received steep learning curve here. Is my other one a hypo too? (The post before) or what's a Hypo Tangerine?

One other question, Topaz the older Leo , hardly poos at all. He's eating well, fresh water daily and temps 33 and 21 ish. He's alert and active. I've checked all areas of the viv and he's only pooed twice in a week or so. Is that normal?

Your shedding Leo looks gorgeous and quite big, what does he weigh? Topaz is 29g , do you think she's about 6 months or younger, the pet shop weren't very sure.


----------



## LovLight

Hi all, not posted much of late as me dad has been unwell but a quick update for eggwatch......Star has laid me two beautiful eggies this morning! 








Super happy 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## babychessie

KrazyKate said:


> Thank you Babychessie. Any info gratefully received steep learning curve here. Is my other one a hypo too? (The post before) or what's a Hypo Tangerine?
> 
> One other question, Topaz the older Leo , hardly poos at all. He's eating well, fresh water daily and temps 33 and 21 ish. He's alert and active. I've checked all areas of the viv and he's only pooed twice in a week or so. Is that normal?
> 
> Your shedding Leo looks gorgeous and quite big, what does he weigh? Topaz is 29g , do you think she's about 6 months or younger, the pet shop weren't very sure.


Awh, glad to be of help! It's all quite daunting when you first start out isn't it, I remember well! 

That all sounds fab to me, temps are good so I wouldn't be worried! As long as she's definitely eating, I wouldn't worry yourself. To be honest, two poos a week isn't that bad, I've had mine go longer! :lol2:

What's your set-up like out of interest? 

He's called Chester, he's such a love! :flrt:
He currently weighs 69 grams, he was absolutely tiny when I got him, a meager 32grams! He's been ,massively pilling on the grammage over the last few weeks. 

Topaz is, to the best of my knowledge, a super hypo, hypo is reduced patternation on the body, well at least it was, I think they've changed the definition quite recently to something like reduced patternation only on the banded areas, or something similar, I'd have to check! Super Hypo is no patternation on the body. But I'm not the biggest expert on here, there are some wonderfully knowledgeable people on RFUK and most of them are so helpful! 

As a general rule, leos tend to put on about 10grams a month, even though yours is 29grams, I think she looks a bit older than 3 months. I mean, a lot of it depends on the care and nutrition they get, so she could well be 6 months but just on the light side. It's quite hard to tell tbh, however I have no doubt you'll fatten her up in no time! :lol2:

Topaz, is a lovely lil' gecko though! I'm sure you'll have lots of fun together!: victory:


----------



## babychessie

*Congrats!*



LovLight said:


> Hi all, not posted much of late as me dad has been unwell but a quick update for eggwatch......Star has laid me two beautiful eggies this morning!
> image
> Super happy
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


Oooh! Congrats! Exciting stuff,eh?


----------



## LovLight

babychessie said:


> Oooh! Congrats! Exciting stuff,eh?


Thank you! 
I didnt sleep last night lol as I knew she was in the lay box digging a lil pit, was cock-a-hoop this morning as I saw the second one pop 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

LovLight said:


> Hi all, not posted much of late as me dad has been unwell but a quick update for eggwatch......Star has laid me two beautiful eggies this morning!
> image
> Super happy
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


:jump: congratulations. Can't wait for my first eggies but I've a way to go yet :flrt: still some growing to do for my Leo's


----------



## LovLight

heatherjhenshaw said:


> :jump: congratulations. Can't wait for my first eggies but I've a way to go yet :flrt: still some growing to do for my Leo's


Thank you Heather 

As for your first eggies hun they will be worth the wait as your girls are really blossoming into super beauties......and Merlin is proper lil hunk-a-chunk now too! 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

LovLight said:


> Thank you Heather
> 
> As for your first eggies hun they will be worth the wait as your girls are really blossoming into super beauties......and Merlin is proper lil hunk-a-chunk now too!
> 
> Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


He sure is  and he's up remarkably early tonight :lol2:


----------



## Artisan

LovLight said:


> Hi all, not posted much of late as me dad has been unwell but a quick update for eggwatch......Star has laid me two beautiful eggies this morning!
> image
> Super happy
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


Wahay! I've got no finger nails left waiting to see what was happening with eggwatch  

Congrats poppit :2thumb:


----------



## LovLight

Artisan said:


> Wahay! I've got no finger nails left waiting to see what was happening with eggwatch
> 
> Congrats poppit :2thumb:


Haha thank you hun 
I was starting to chew the old nails myself again as she was taking her time about laying lol, have to start waiting all over again now though but fingers crossed that second time lucky Eden shall get her lil Kiki and Kemi to hatch. 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mr Chad

What night time drop off do people have? My daytime temps are spot on but i'm not sure what temp is best at night. I have a feeling this may be one of the reasons she's off her food.

As you may have seen I now have two vivs in prep for the new arrivals. One has a thermostat that keeps the heatbulb on all the time and regulates the temp. The other has one that gets it up to temp and then turns off. This second one is annoying as it means I cant view her at night as it just switches the bulb off :bash:

Does anybody have good links to a cheap pulse stat? I've spent about £450-£500 on stuff so far not including lizards so trying to cut back a bit lol.

I know people say that heat mats are better but I struggled to get the right temps, but i've got them perfect with a red heat bulb and she seems happy so i'm going to stick with them.


----------



## tremerz97

hmm... i want to breed leos but my female has mbd so i dont want to. ive got a male (normal) and would like a healthy female to go with him and breed. the question is... what morph? if i do (IF)


----------



## tomroberts22

Breed him with a dominant morph otherwise you will just gt normal babies! Try a hypo/super hypo or a mack snow!


----------



## tremerz97

tomroberts22 said:


> Breed him with a dominant morph otherwise you will just gt normal babies! Try a hypo/super hypo or a mack snow!


i was thinking mack snow but theyre quite common?


----------



## tomroberts22

Yeah, you could try a white and yellow or a giant but white and yellows are very expensive! Could always go for a mack snow with a recessive gene for example a bell albino mack snow (which I have) and then in the second generation of babies you could produce some albinos as well as mack snows!


----------



## tremerz97

tomroberts22 said:


> Yeah, you could try a white and yellow or a giant but white and yellows are very expensive! Could always go for a mack snow with a recessive gene for example a bell albino mack snow (which I have) and then in the second generation of babies you could produce some albinos as well as mack snows!


ive always wandered if their parents will breed with them? is that weird or normal?


----------



## tomroberts22

No it's fine! Reputable breeders do it all the time  I plan on breeding my bell albino mack snow with one of his young next year!


----------



## babychessie

*I have too much spare time...*










Best magic trick I've ever seen...:lol2:


----------



## Artisan

babychessie said:


> image
> 
> Best magic trick I've ever seen...:lol2:


It's a chameLeo :gasp:


----------



## Mr Chad

Mr Chad said:


> What night time drop off do people have? My daytime temps are spot on but i'm not sure what temp is best at night. I have a feeling this may be one of the reasons she's off her food.
> 
> As you may have seen I now have two vivs in prep for the new arrivals. One has a thermostat that keeps the heatbulb on all the time and regulates the temp. The other has one that gets it up to temp and then turns off. This second one is annoying as it means I cant view her at night as it just switches the bulb off :bash:
> 
> Does anybody have good links to a cheap pulse stat? I've spent about £450-£500 on stuff so far not including lizards so trying to cut back a bit lol.
> 
> I know people say that heat mats are better but I struggled to get the right temps, but i've got them perfect with a red heat bulb and she seems happy so i'm going to stick with them.


Anybody have any answers for this?


----------



## Artisan

Mr Chad said:


> Anybody have any answers for this?


I don't bother with night drops as the ambient temps drop automatically at night as the room air gets colder.
Look on ebay for the cheapest stats right now (seeing as SPS aren't doing online business anymore) you might get lucky and find a real bargain. You should notice your mat will reach higher temps....and more consistent with a pulse stat on it : victory:


----------



## Marcia

babychessie said:


> image
> 
> Best magic trick I've ever seen...:lol2:


Wow! I always managed to miss my lot shedding because I'm in work lol


Sent from my iPhone whilst battling zombies


----------



## babychessie

*Woohoo!*



Artisan said:


> It's a chameLeo :gasp:


Yes! We have developed our own new type of morph, we shall become famous! :no1:
:lol2:


----------



## babychessie

Marcia said:


> Wow! I always managed to miss my lot shedding because I'm in work lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone whilst battling zombies


Me too, I'm usually at school, but the joys of half-term!:2thumb:

However, this one's been pretty dull considering how much revision I've had to do!:banghead: haha


----------



## Piranha72

My lovely Clementine :flrt:


----------



## Marcia

babychessie said:


> Me too, I'm usually at school, but the joys of half-term!:2thumb:
> 
> However, this one's been pretty dull considering how much revision I've had to do!:banghead: haha


I miss my school days but not the revision lol


Sent from my iPhone whilst battling zombies


----------



## ayrshire bob

*Heat mat problem*

Hi all,

Looking for some help/advice about a heat mat. I bought one off ebay, 17x11 and had it in my viv under the tiles I am going to be using as substrate. I have monitored the temps since turning it on last night and it is only reaching 29C which I know is too low for a Leo. Is this a dodgy heat mat or can I do something to help raise the temp? I know the tiles aren't to thick to allow heat transfer as the small heat mat I had previously was hitting 31C. I wanted to expand the size of the area the heat was spread through the viv, and also increase the temp slightly so I could ensure I would always have it warm enough. (I have a mat stat, but not plugged it in with the mat yet)

So basically is my mat f:censor:d or can I try something else?

There only seems to be one spot slightly left of the middle that gets any proper amount of heat in it when I took temps of mat directly, 34C using a temp gun. 

Thanks and apologies about the waffling


----------



## Artisan

ayrshire bob said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Looking for some help/advice about a heat mat. I bought one off ebay, 17x11 and had it in my viv under the tiles I am going to be using as substrate. I have monitored the temps since turning it on last night and it is only reaching 29C which I know is too low for a Leo. Is this a dodgy heat mat or can I do something to help raise the temp? I know the tiles aren't to thick to allow heat transfer as the small heat mat I had previously was hitting 31C. I wanted to expand the size of the area the heat was spread through the viv, and also increase the temp slightly so I could ensure I would always have it warm enough. (I have a mat stat, but not plugged it in with the mat yet)
> 
> So basically is my mat f:censor:d or can I try something else?
> 
> There only seems to be one spot slightly left of the middle that gets any proper amount of heat in it when I took temps of mat directly, 34C using a temp gun. .
> 
> 
> Thanks and apologies about the waffling



What type of stat do you have it on? If you dont have a pulse stat....get one as they maintain and hit temps much better. If you already have it on a pulse stat then the problem may well be the mat : victory:


----------



## tremerz97

Artisan said:


> What type of stat do you have it on? If you dont have a pulse stat....get one as they maintain and hit temps much better. If you already have it on a pulse stat then the problem may well be the mat : victory:


why a pulse stat when they have one specifically made for heat mats???


----------



## ayrshire bob

I have a mat stat but the temp it is reaching is on its own, ie not plugged into the stat.


----------



## Artisan

tremerz97 said:


> why a pulse stat when they have one specifically made for heat mats???


Because i had a few spare pulses from my snakes that i swapped over to from mat stats that were on my leo mats. when i had the mat stats turned up as high as they would go and they were only just reaching temps.....so put pulses on, only half turned up and smashing the right temps. They are a superior stat generally : victory:


----------



## laksomeister

Put some styrofoam under the mat to keep the heat from escaping downwards


----------



## Mr Chad

What are the signs of brumation and how long would it typically last?


----------



## DragonFish66

tremerz97 said:


> why a pulse stat when they have one specifically made for heat mats???


A pulse stat will hold the temp + or - 1c or less mat stats can vary from + or - 3-6c so a pulse is more stable


----------



## ayrshire bob

So basically my mat is crap? What temps do your mats generate? Should I just but a new one? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LovLight

ayrshire bob said:


> So basically my mat is crap? What temps do your mats generate? Should I just but a new one?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


Have you tried just plugging the mat on its own outside of the viv to make sure the whole surface area is heating up? If not do so before you disguard it. You should also do the same with it plugged into the thermostat. Seeing as you've a temp gun it should be easy enough to detect hot spots that could indicate a fault. 
Equally though, have you got anything underneath the tile? and what size tile is it? I've just got a pack of new tiles for my stack downstairs and then went to poundland to buy a pack of the lil protective stick on non slip pads to put underneath them in each corner. This is to raise the tiles up from the heatmat by a few mm to allow airflow. Without that airflow a heavy tile(the ones I bought cover about half the floor) laying directly on top of the heatmat can create heat pockets.


Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ayrshire bob

LovLight said:


> Have you tried just plugging the mat on its own outside of the viv to make sure the whole surface area is heating up? If not do so before you disguard it. You should also do the same with it plugged into the thermostat. Seeing as you've a temp gun it should be easy enough to detect hot spots that could indicate a fault.
> Equally though, have you got anything underneath the tile? and what size tile is it? I've just got a pack of new tiles for my stack downstairs and then went to poundland to buy a pack of the lil protective stick on non slip pads to put underneath them in each corner. This is to raise the tiles up from the heatmat by a few mm to allow airflow. Without that airflow a heavy tile(the ones I bought cover about half the floor) laying directly on top of the heatmat can create heat pockets.
> 
> 
> Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


Yes I have plugged it in on its own, one spot goes to mid 30s,rest is just around high 20-low 30s. I think it's friar tucked tbh.


----------



## ayrshire bob

Forgot to say, it's small tiles, 10cmx10cm. The hottest part raises temp of tiles to 30C


----------



## Mr Chad

Little girl getting ready to shed, looks like she's wearing a baggy jumper lol.

Updated - 

PEEKABOO!!!


----------



## lewilew

Well I've had my leopard gecko for almost a year now and I've not killed it yet so must be doing something right. Weighed in today at 85g which seems about right, from the "how to" thread on here I think its female but not entirely sure to be honest. Anyway heres a few then and now pics of superstar the little blighter that got me hooked on reptiles and made me a bit odd within my circle of friends.


----------



## Mr Chad

Things are finally moving.

Hopefully if the weather holds I may have the new geckos by next weekend!

Here's an update that bigyellowgecko just put on facebook for me.

Going to be called Bernie









Going to be called Amy.









I'm a massive fan of the big bang theory hence the names.

I'm so tempted looking at the site to get a blazzing blizzard or a diablo blanco.


----------



## LovLight

Mr Chad said:


> Things are finally moving.
> 
> Hopefully if the weather holds I may have the new geckos by next weekend!
> 
> Here's an update that bigyellowgecko just put on facebook for me.
> 
> Going to be called Bernie
> image
> 
> Going to be called Amy.
> image
> 
> I'm a massive fan of the big bang theory hence the names.
> 
> I'm so tempted looking at the site to get a blazzing blizzard or a diablo blanco.


They are gorgeous :thumbup:
You must be chomping at the bit for their arrival now! Sheldon would be a good name for a white gecko ya know 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mr Chad

LovLight said:


> They are gorgeous :thumbup:
> You must be chomping at the bit for their arrival now! Sheldon would be a good name for a white gecko ya know
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


Certainly am! Vivs all set up and waiting. 

I thought about Sheldon being a great name but i'm sticking with the females at the minute. When I have more experience I'll probably get male and try breeding.

Here's where i'm getting them from - so tempting lol

Big Yellow Gecko

especially this one


----------



## LovLight

Mr Chad said:


> Certainly am! Vivs all set up and waiting.
> 
> I thought about Sheldon being a great name but i'm sticking with the females at the minute. When I have more experience I'll probably get male and try breeding.
> 
> Here's where i'm getting them from - so tempting lol
> 
> Big Yellow Gecko
> 
> especially this one
> 
> image


She looks lovely, although I must confess I've clicked on the BYG link before and was rather alarmed to be looking at 8 month old geckos at 25g and under? I thought it was a typo actually and sent them a message but never got a reply to my knowledge. 25g is the weight I'd expect to see in a 12 week old gecko as an average so I'd certainly want a few questions answered if its not a typo and its really 8 months! Id love to know though as I'm pretty sure looking at them it should say weeks and not months?  

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mr Chad

LovLight said:


> She looks lovely, although I must confess I've clicked on the BYG link before and was rather alarmed to be looking at 8 month old geckos at 25g and under? I thought it was a typo actually and sent them a message but never got a reply to my knowledge. 25g is the weight I'd expect to see in a 12 week old gecko as an average so I'd certainly want a few questions answered if its not a typo and its really 8 months! Id love to know though as I'm pretty sure looking at them it should say weeks and not months?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2



Haha, I did think the same thing. The pics dont get updated at the same time as the profiles underneath. I think its the ages that they change and just leave the pics as is, due to how many they have.

Amy was originally on as 6 months and 34g, when as you can see by the pic above she's actually 10 months and 51g (yet she's on the site as 10 months and 34g)

They probably didnt reply as their email doesnt work. I've done everything through facebook.


----------



## LovLight

Mr Chad said:


> Haha, I did think the same thing. The pics dont get updated at the same time as the profiles underneath. I think its the ages that they change and just leave the pics as is, due to how many they have.
> 
> Amy was originally on as 6 months and 34g, when as you can see by the pic above she's actually 10 months and 51g (yet she's on the site as 10 months and 34g)
> 
> They probably didnt reply as their email doesnt work. I've done everything through facebook.


Ahhh right I see! That makes much more sense as I thought there had to be something not quite right there lol  I dont use fbook so I havent seen their page on there. Bit confusing though-thought I was losing my marbles looking at a 14g 9month old gecko! 


Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Donna w

I've just taken hours to look thorough this thread. There are some amazing looking geckos on here.

I thought I would share mine.
Firstly we have my breeding pair.
http://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj497/donnaw1980/DSC_0036_zpse419f0be.jpg

This is my new gecko that I purchased yesterday.
She is a striped albino tremper eclipse.
http://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj497/donnaw1980/DSC_0047_zps819fced0.jpg
Hopefully start breeding her later on this year.


----------



## ayrshire bob

Hi all,

Looking for some advice, opinions and the like with regards to my set up. I am looking at getting a Leo in the next few weeks. I Would appreciate any input from the experts so I can adjust, add or take away anything from my set up before stressing out a gecko doing it after I have it. I will have a UV light bulb as well but it isn't in the pics as it is flickering so I need a new bulb (I bought the whole set up 2nd hand) I have a heat mat under tile substrate, and am tweaking the mat stat as we speak to get to 32/33C. I am taking temps with an IR gun. 

Pic 1 - Whole set up









Pic 2 - Hot side









Pic 3 Mat Stat probe inside hot hie, using blu tack to hold in place. Is this ok?









Pic 4 Cool side









Any opinions/advice would be great! Thanks


----------



## babychessie

ayrshire bob said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Looking for some advice, opinions and the like with regards to my set up. I am looking at getting a Leo in the next few weeks. I Would appreciate any input from the experts so I can adjust, add or take away anything from my set up before stressing out a gecko doing it after I have it. I will have a UV light bulb as well but it isn't in the pics as it is flickering so I need a new bulb (I bought the whole set up 2nd hand) I have a heat mat under tile substrate, and am tweaking the mat stat as we speak to get to 32/33C. I am taking temps with an IR gun.
> 
> Pic 1 - Whole set up
> image
> 
> Pic 2 - Hot side
> image
> 
> Pic 3 Mat Stat probe inside hot hie, using blu tack to hold in place. Is this ok?
> image
> 
> Pic 4 Cool side
> image
> 
> Any opinions/advice would be great! Thanks


Looks good to me, I assume one of the hides is going to be your moist hide, one is a cool hide and one is a hot hide?


----------



## ayrshire bob

Yes, the logs are the cool hide and the butter tub will be the moist hide. Just be like this for starters, plan of changing logs for something else and adding some height in there too, but that will be down the line a bit. Thanks for the feedback  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LovLight

Hi bob,
All looks pretty decent to me. 
One little suggestion I will make is to put some little cushioned sicky pads on the underside of the tiles sat over the heatmat. Ive done this with the ones I've got for my new stack and it just raises them a couple of mm above the mat to allow a bit of airflow. I to have an IR gun and the readings have been more even over the entire tile area this way as opposed to the slight hot spots that were occuring with the tiles layed flat on the heatmat.
Can I ask as well if you are planning to get a young gecko? If so I would recommend putting a few kitchen roll tubes cut in half lengthways between the hides. This not only increases the numver of hidey holes, but if you can position them so they are a bit like lil tunnels between the main hides it should make a younger gecko feel a bit more secure exploring his/her new home and also help encourage proper thermo regulation. A second aid to this would be to raise the warm side temps to 34-35 as recent trials have showed these slightly increases temps to be beneficial especially with young gecks. I have my own temps set to 35 where they were previously a few degrees lower and since making the change I have seen greater activity in my leos. 
The other tip I've always found useful to help settle in a new gecko, is to place the food dish near to the entrance of the hide they favour most in the day. This way if they are a little shy or nervous whilst getting used to new surroundings, tgey do not have to expose themselves and thus feel vulnerable in order to find a meal.
Good luck with your new little one and please do post pics on their arrival with you. 
S-J

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ayrshire bob

I haven't looked into getting a gecko yet but was hoping to get an adult. A couple loo rolls shall be added regardless, sounds a good idea for extra hides/security. Thanks for the tip! I will look at temps and check for hot spots more thoroughly once the temps are closer to where I want them. Do you have your probe on top of tiles of on top of heat mat? Thanks for the help

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Carmrawr

Here's mine and my girlfriends little guy Wilson :no1:










He likes playing hide and seek, not too good at it though










Perfect size for my hands


----------



## LovLight

ayrshire bob said:


> I haven't looked into getting a gecko yet but was hoping to get an adult. A couple loo rolls shall be added regardless, sounds a good idea for extra hides/security. Thanks for the tip! I will look at temps and check for hot spots more thoroughly once the temps are closer to where I want them. Do you have your probe on top of tiles of on top of heat mat? Thanks for the help
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


That sounds like a good plan 
An adult or a well established grown on young geck is never a bad move for a first geck. I got a bub as my first and at the time didn't really have enough info on what sort of weights I should be looking for as a healthy hatchie. First leo I ever brought home weighed 10g and I would NEVER do that now! Always recommend a min of 20g and preferably chunkier where possible.
The loo rolls do help. They may be a humble cardboard tube and not the prettiest addition to a viv but they seem to be universally loved by leos (at least my own anyhoos lol)and they do help to settle a newb in.
Probes go on the top of the tiles for me as its the surface the geck is on so thats the temp I want to measure. Ive put it beneath using lino as its a thinner material but ive always adjusted the stat so that the surface temp is correct. 
Also I'm bot entirely sure if they are different? But I use white tack not blue as I was told once the white one is the non toxic one? So may be worth getting a blob of that.  

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ayrshire bob

Carmrawr, Wilson is gorgeous, love the markings just on the tip of his tail!

Lovlight, I was thinking the probe on top of the heat mat would maybe keep the temperature more even? (And I could adjust the temp as desired for surface heat) White tack could be a shout, I shall look into the toxicity of them both.


----------



## Artisan

New tremper male "Dante". Bought him about 4/5 weeks ago but he only arrived this week what with the cold weather we have had. Settled in right away and has been chomping lots of food and i luffles him already. He's a future conquest for my pretty tremper hybino girl "Neon" Sorry for rubbish out of focus pics :blush:


----------



## ayrshire bob

Very handsome!


----------



## Artisan

ayrshire bob said:


> Very handsome!


Thanks bob : victory:


----------



## ayrshire bob

I cannot decide which morph I like best, so I am gonna stick with an original normal morph I think. It was the originals that I was attracted to in the first place, so I think it's only right I get one. (to start...) :whistling2:


----------



## Artisan

ayrshire bob said:


> I cannot decide which morph I like best, so I am gonna stick with an original normal morph I think. It was the originals that I was attracted to in the first place, so I think it's only right I get one. (to start...) :whistling2:


Normals are stunning in their own right.....good choice (for now )


----------



## laksomeister

Juni out of her viv for the first time. This was before we moved, now she's kinda shy again but we're getting there


----------



## Artisan

laksomeister said:


> image
> Juni out of her viv for the first time. This was before we moved, now she's kinda shy again but we're getting there


Aw juni is so cute


----------



## Marcia

My new boy 










Sent from my iPhone whilst battling zombies


----------



## littlefoot

Here is my very first leopard gecko,i have had him for 2 weeks and i love him to bits.I don't know if he is a blizzard or a murphy's patternless and have no idea how to find out either.

Here's Morph


----------



## loonymoony

*morph help....*



littlefoot said:


> Here is my very first leopard gecko,i have had him for 2 weeks and i love him to bits.I don't know if he is a blizzard or a murphy's patternless and have no idea how to find out either.
> 
> Here's Morph
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/Chambati/media/Morph10thApril2013101_zps50481180.jpg.htmlimage
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/Chambati/media/Morph10thApril2013069_zpsec428cbf.jpg.htmlimage
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/Chambati/media/Morph10thApril2013090_zps40e0e4a7.jpg.htmlimage
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/Chambati/media/Morph10thApril2013041_zpsa6b2d56b.jpg.htmlimage
> image



*Definantly not a Blizzard hun, looks like a Murphys patternless Albino to me (Most likely Tremper strain as this is most common)*


----------



## Piranha72

Introducing....Paolo! He's a 10 month old tremper supersnow, managed to snaffle him at SWARE  so chuffed with him, been looking for one for a while :no1:


----------



## Artisan

Piranha72 said:


> Introducing....Paolo! He's a 10 month old tremper supersnow, managed to snaffle him at SWARE  so chuffed with him, been looking for one for a while :no1:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Ooooh he's bootiful


----------



## 7600e

I have read through all this thread a few days ago and decided that i would sign up seeing as this website is awesome.

Getting hypo leo tomorrow and am stuck


just reading about supplementation again and got differant answers. Here is what I was originanlly going for:

Nutrobal 2 times per week - Monday, Friday 

T-Rex 2:0 Calcium No phosphorus with D3 2 times per week - Suday, 

ExoTerra without d3 just per - Left in a lid in viv


Is all this fine or what?


----------



## littlefoot

loonymoony said:


> *Definantly not a Blizzard hun, looks like a Murphys patternless Albino to me (Most likely Tremper strain as this is most common)*



Thankyou so much for the info on Morph's morph.i thought he was a Murphy's patternless but wasn't sure as I am new to leopard geckos.Where i got him from said he's a carrot tail but i have no idea.Is there such a thing as a Murphy's patterneless carrot tail ?


----------



## Piranha72

Artisan said:


> Ooooh he's bootiful


Thanking you kindly  I was so excited when I spotted him, literally scooped him up. I believe he was the only one there so I was lucky :2thumb:


----------



## Marcia

Piranha72 said:


> Introducing....Paolo! He's a 10 month old tremper supersnow, managed to snaffle him at SWARE  so chuffed with him, been looking for one for a while :no1:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


I got mine from SWARE too  yours is a handsome boy 


Sent from my iPhone whilst battling zombies


----------



## babychessie

Piranha72 said:


> Introducing....Paolo! He's a 10 month old tremper supersnow, managed to snaffle him at SWARE  so chuffed with him, been looking for one for a while :no1:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


What a stunner :flrt:

Loving the beautiful eclipse eyes and the adorable chunky legs, Paolo's a lucky find! Hehe!


----------



## Artisan

Some more pics of some of mine

Must take this moss out....my others are on wedges of kitchen roll and i ran out so put moss in :devil: Going into shed soon me thinks

Silver - Murphy's Patternless







Eden - Hypo

Coming along great and putting weight on nicely. Still uber shy and only seen her out twice since ive had her. She's so pretty



Neon - Tremper Hybino

One of the most confident of my leos. Very brave and inquisitive and not scared of much. Does like to mess up her calcium bowl though 
Probably the greediest of the lot and always on the lookout for food


----------



## Kyral210

Say hello to Reznor! He is about 1 when I got him from the store, doesn't mind being picked up, and I am doing all I can to learn how to look after him best.


----------



## Artisan

Kyral210 said:


> Say hello to Reznor! He is about 1 when I got him from the store, doesn't mind being picked up, and I am doing all I can to learn how to look after him best.
> 
> image


He's lovely  i very nearly called my last leo reznor :lol2:


----------



## Marcia

Artisan said:


> He's lovely  i very nearly called my last leo reznor :lol2:


Not after a certain Trent Reznor?


Sent from my iPhone whilst battling zombies


----------



## Kyral210

Marcia said:


> Not after a certain Trent Reznor?


The same!


----------



## Artisan

Marcia said:


> Not after a certain Trent Reznor?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone whilst battling zombies


Yes....after "The Reznor" :2thumb:


----------



## CheShiR

Here is, as promised, a few photos of my leo <3
Snowflake (Blazing Blizzard)






Domino (I dont know what kind of morph)








Cleopatra (Tremper Albino)






Caesar (Normal)


----------



## Marcia

Artisan said:


> Yes....after "The Reznor" :2thumb:


Good  I loves 'the Reznor' 


Sent from my iPhone whilst battling zombies


----------



## Artisan

Marcia said:


> Good  I loves 'the Reznor'
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone whilst battling zombies


The Reznor is some kind of dark god : victory:


----------



## Marcia

Correction...a sexy as hell dark god lol


Sent from my iPhone whilst battling zombies


----------



## Artisan

CheShiR said:


> Here is, as promised, a few photos of my leo <3
> Snowflake (Blazing Blizzard)
> [URL=http://f14.ifotki.info/org/c48038a40334fa758d607a65eaaeaab7551513148847322.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://f14.ifotki.info/org/8ca470dfe44e88d91d6ac5b78a11afd0551513148847322.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://f14.ifotki.info/org/68f2e7585d486736c6624bdc6515911b551513148847322.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Domino (I dont know what kind of morph)
> [URL=http://f14.ifotki.info/org/e50a524aca151c50bc719a28fdd62577551513148847322.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://f14.ifotki.info/org/y4659661508e6dc48627c69bb42f8d798551513148847322.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://f14.ifotki.info/org/b13f804fb9993718eda619bfc0433282551513148847322.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://f14.ifotki.info/org/44dcffeb6b0965a27395a689da9bc107551513148847323.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Cleopatra (Tremper Albino)
> [URL=http://f14.ifotki.info/org/61020164622d1eda136d66154cb8fc34551513148847323.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://f14.ifotki.info/org/8f0dc23b5916cdeec78cf23fce891a5d551513148847323.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://f14.ifotki.info/org/208721a7e2654ece5eaf852a1d6f5766551513148847323.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Caesar (Normal)
> [URL=http://f14.ifotki.info/org/d42ab8ad7b658443290c12208d403bd9551513148847323.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://f14.ifotki.info/org/be6df8c12269d5616fe661f5e9037e72551513148847323.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://f14.ifotki.info/org/cabe0d35f50c2f703df49344bc6970d7551513148847338.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://f14.ifotki.info/org/608a2c673707b2513a459a816a1a0dfd551513148847338.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://f14.ifotki.info/org/23eb1d6d609f145e7ec3a4aeb14b6bc7551513148847338.jpg]image[/URL]


Lovely leos. Domino is absolutely adorable :flrt:


----------



## GECKO MICK

CheShiR said:


> Here is, as promised, a few photos of my leo <3
> Snowflake (Blazing Blizzard)
> [URL=http://f14.ifotki.info/org/c48038a40334fa758d607a65eaaeaab7551513148847322.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://f14.ifotki.info/org/8ca470dfe44e88d91d6ac5b78a11afd0551513148847322.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://f14.ifotki.info/org/68f2e7585d486736c6624bdc6515911b551513148847322.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Domino (I dont know what kind of morph)
> [URL=http://f14.ifotki.info/org/e50a524aca151c50bc719a28fdd62577551513148847322.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://f14.ifotki.info/org/4659661508e6dc48627c69bb42f8d798551513148847322.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://f14.ifotki.info/org/b13f804fb9993718eda619bfc0433282551513148847322.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://f14.ifotki.info/org/44dcffeb6b0965a27395a689da9bc107551513148847323.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Cleopatra (Tremper Albino)
> [URL=http://f14.ifotki.info/org/61020164622d1eda136d66154cb8fc34551513148847323.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://f14.ifotki.info/org/8f0dc23b5916cdeec78cf23fce891a5d551513148847323.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://f14.ifotki.info/org/208721a7e2654ece5eaf852a1d6f5766551513148847323.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Caesar (Normal)
> [URL=http://f14.ifotki.info/org/d42ab8ad7b658443290c12208d403bd9551513148847323.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://f14.ifotki.info/org/be6df8c12269d5616fe661f5e9037e72551513148847323.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://f14.ifotki.info/org/cabe0d35f50c2f703df49344bc6970d7551513148847338.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://f14.ifotki.info/org/608a2c673707b2513a459a816a1a0dfd551513148847338.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://f14.ifotki.info/org/23eb1d6d609f145e7ec3a4aeb14b6bc7551513148847338.jpg]image[/URL]


Some cracking pics.:2thumb:


----------



## CheShiR

Thank you all! :blush:


----------



## Marcia

Cleopatra is beautiful 


Sent from my iPhone whilst battling zombies


----------



## Mr Chad

Never seen one like Domino before.

Very nice pics.

Gex all paid for and hopefully delivered on Friday.

Oooooohhhhhhhhh I cannot wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Born posers!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## efcseany

*Question*

Hey,

Hope everyone is doing well.

Just joined the forum as I've started to keep reptiles. Going to be getting a Leopard Gecko this week, as for hides - could someone confirm as to whether the below is sufficient enough in a 2ft viv?

Exo Terra Reptile Cave Large 

Thank you.


----------



## tremerz97

*6x2x2 viv!*

hi guys! ive just bought a 6x2x2 viv and its not going to be used for a while. it has a ceramic and a pulse stat with guard. im wandering weather or not my leos will be happy in there?


----------



## efcseany

tremerz97 said:


> hi guys! ive just bought a 6x2x2 viv and its not going to be used for a while. it has a ceramic and a pulse stat with guard. im wandering weather or not my leos will be happy in there?


The bigger, the better for Leo's mate. Just remember to heat the viv evenly and such.


----------



## tremerz97

efcseany said:


> The bigger, the better for Leo's mate. Just remember to heat the viv evenly and such.


yeah i know what im doing m8! (not in the rude way) :2thumb:


----------



## efcseany

tremerz97 said:


> yeah i know what im doing m8! (not in the rude way) :2thumb:


Yeah, no worries :lol2:

Just thought I'd state the obvious :whistling2:


----------



## Mr Chad

efcseany said:


> Hey,
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> Just joined the forum as I've started to keep reptiles. Going to be getting a Leopard Gecko this week, as for hides - could someone confirm as to whether the below is sufficient enough in a 2ft viv?
> 
> Exo Terra Reptile Cave Large
> 
> Thank you.


It's quite large is that one, it'll do the job but it takes quite a lot of floor space. I ended up taking it out as it seemed too large for one gecko.

Remember that you'll also need a cool/warm hide depending where you put that and a moist hide too which can make it look very cluttered.


----------



## tremerz97

efcseany said:


> Yeah, no worries :lol2:
> 
> Just thought I'd state the obvious :whistling2:


thought id put that as it does sound rude otherwise  lol! cheers though bud


----------



## efcseany

Mr Chad said:


> It's quite large is that one, it'll do the job but it takes quite a lot of floor space. I ended up taking it out as it seemed too large for one gecko.
> 
> Remember that you'll also need a cool/warm hide depending where you put that and a moist hide too which can make it look very cluttered.


Would the medium size be adequate?

Sizes: 
Small - 17cm long x 9cm wide x 5cm high 
Medium - 23.5cm long x 16cm wide x 6.5cm high
Large - 29.5cm long x 23.5cm wide x 9cm high
X Large - 30cm long x 28cm wide x 12cm high

Just need a bit of assistance,

Much appreciated.


----------



## efcseany

tremerz97 said:


> thought id put that as it does sound rude otherwise  lol! cheers though bud


No worries I guess


----------



## Mr Chad

efcseany said:


> Would the medium size be adequate?
> 
> Sizes:
> Small - 17cm long x 9cm wide x 5cm high
> Medium - 23.5cm long x 16cm wide x 6.5cm high
> Large - 29.5cm long x 23.5cm wide x 9cm high
> X Large - 30cm long x 28cm wide x 12cm high
> 
> Just need a bit of assistance,
> 
> Much appreciated.


Yeah the medium is perfect for one gecko or two geckos that like to cuddle lol

I have two in my 86cm x 37.5 x 42 (34" x 15" x 16.5") viv and they fit fine and she loves them










Is what it looks like


----------



## efcseany

Mr Chad said:


> Yeah the medium is perfect for one gecko or two geckos that like to cuddle lol
> 
> I have two in my 86cm x 37.5 x 42 (34" x 15" x 16.5") viv and they fit fine and she loves them
> 
> image
> 
> Is what it looks like


So I'll get two of these hides for my 2ft viv & i'll need to get a moist hide, any recommendations?


----------



## Mr Chad

You can use all sorts of things, margerine tubs or lunch boxes.

I bought this one to have in one viv










and 

this one to go in the other










Depends on how much you want to be spending.


----------



## efcseany

Mr Chad said:


> You can use all sorts of things, margerine tubs or lunch boxes.
> 
> I bought this one to have in one viv
> 
> image
> 
> and
> 
> this one to go in the other
> 
> image
> 
> Depends on how much you want to be spending.


I've got a budget of about £15. 

Do you have any recommendations or should I just create one with a damp handkerchief?


----------



## Mr Chad

efcseany said:


> I've got a budget of about £15.
> 
> Do you have any recommendations or should I just create one with a damp handkerchief?


I'd just use a plastic tub and wet kitchen roll and then just build up from there. No point spending loads of money when you have a budget when other things will do the job.


----------



## efcseany

Mr Chad said:


> I'd just use a plastic tub and wet kitchen roll and then just build up from there. No point spending loads of money when you have a budget when other things will do the job.


That's a fair point. Just ordered a couple of hides & now need to make a moist hide. 

Gecko is due to arrive on Monday :2thumb:


----------



## efcseany

efcseany said:


> That's a fair point. Just ordered a couple of hides & now need to make a moist hide.
> 
> Gecko is due to arrive on Monday :2thumb:


Can't argue with the setup cost. Helps with the Gecko being free also.


----------



## Artisan

Dante.....again


----------



## ayrshire bob

Can anyone explain this morph type to me?


hypo . het tremper albino 

I'm new to this and looking into what morph I like, saw this one but don't really know what het is?

thanks


----------



## Mr Chad

ayrshire bob said:


> Can anyone explain this morph type to me?
> 
> 
> hypo . het tremper albino
> 
> I'm new to this and looking into what morph I like, saw this one but don't really know what het is?
> 
> thanks


Hypo means reduction of spots on the body, and het means its a hidden gene that may be passed onto any babies. So in this case some of the babies may be tremper albino

I imagine the babies would look something like this depending on what it was bred with.










You can only test to see if it has het genes by breeding. I'm think that's right but i'm sure somebody will correct me if i'm not.


----------



## ayrshire bob

Mr Chad said:


> Hypo means reduction of spots on the body, and het means its a hidden gene that may be passed onto any babies. So in this case some of the babies may be tremper albino
> 
> I imagine the babies would look something like this depending on what it was bred with.
> 
> image
> 
> You can only test to see if it has het genes by breeding. I'm think that's right but i'm sure somebody will correct me if i'm not.


Thanks for the reply. 

So the hypo gene may be hidden? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marcia

ayrshire bob said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> So the hypo gene may be hidden?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


No the hypo gene would be visual. The het tremper albino gene would be hidden 


Sent from my iPhone whilst battling zombies


----------



## efcseany

*Deliveries*

Just got into work this morning and there it was - the last bits of my new Viv :no1:

Now just got to wait until 6:30pm to get my hands on it!


----------



## Artisan

Had my mack snow Rocco out for a photo shoot this morning as i missed him off the earlier post i made with all my other gecks on.
He was a tiddly 16g when i got him around 2 months ago......Just look how he's bulked up into a strapping young man! 49g now. He's going to be a lovely chunky lad i reckon :2thumb:







And him 8/9 weeks ago when i first got him


----------



## GECKO MICK

Artisan said:


> Had my mack snow Rocco out for a photo shoot this morning as i missed him off the earlier post i made with all my other gecks on.
> He was a tiddly 16g when i got him around 2 months ago......Just look how he's bulked up into a strapping young man! 49g now. He's going to be a lovely chunky lad i reckon :2thumb:
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20130418_110647_zps7f28724e.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20130418_110631_zpsdc7be296.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20130418_110618_zpsd71dc4cd.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> And him 8/9 weeks ago when i first got him
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/DSCN0658_zpsc39090d4.jpg]image[/URL]


Deffo looks like hes going to be a big boy.Your doing well with him hes a little cracker and coming on leaps and bounds.:2thumb:


----------



## Artisan

GECKO MICK said:


> Deffo looks like hes going to be a big boy.Your doing well with him hes a little cracker and coming on leaps and bounds.:2thumb:


Thanks mick. I'm really pleased with his progress. I'm pleased with all of them TBH...they have all come on leaps and bounds since i've had them. All bulked up and looking healthy and happy


----------



## LovLight

Got a few snaps of my newest lad Jupiter 'Jupe' as he's a handsome chappy 
































He is a very lovely Snowglow het eclipse and all things going well shall be paired up to either my Aptor het eclipse or more likely my sunglow poss het eclipse girly later in the season. He has settled in really well though and is a very friendly and inquisitive lad who likes coming out for snuggles. 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LovLight

Artisan said:


> Had my mack snow Rocco out for a photo shoot this morning as i missed him off the earlier post i made with all my other gecks on.
> He was a tiddly 16g when i got him around 2 months ago......Just look how he's bulked up into a strapping young man! 49g now. He's going to be a lovely chunky lad i reckon :2thumb:
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20130418_110647_zps7f28724e.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20130418_110631_zpsdc7be296.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20130418_110618_zpsd71dc4cd.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> And him 8/9 weeks ago when i first got him
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/DSCN0658_zpsc39090d4.jpg]image[/URL]


Wow lil Rocco isnt quite so little now! He's a siper looking lad hun, really bright. Definately a heartbreaker in the making there! 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LovLight

Piranha72 said:


> Introducing....Paolo! He's a 10 month old tremper supersnow, managed to snaffle him at SWARE  so chuffed with him, been looking for one for a while :no1:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Paulo is a very handsome chap! I must have been a little late to see the supers as all the gecks I saw at SWARE were tangs or sunglows. I have to admit to a slight soft spot for ss albinos, always thought they are far to pretty lol  I have my fingers crossed for a few of these lovelies to appear from my incubator this season too. 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LovLight

Marcia said:


> Not after a certain Trent Reznor?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone whilst battling zombies


I had a mad crush on Trent Reznor in me yoof lol. NIN always been one of my fave bands.....fab name for a leo! 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## efcseany

LovLight said:


> Paulo is a very handsome chap! I must have been a little late to see the supers as all the gecks I saw at SWARE were tangs or sunglows. I have to admit to a slight soft spot for ss albinos, always thought they are far to pretty lol  I have my fingers crossed for a few of these lovelies to appear from my incubator this season too.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


I can agree. Such an elegant creature!


----------



## LovLight

My lovely girly Amber
























She likes to watch Masterchef 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## efcseany

LovLight said:


> My lovely girly Amber
> image
> image
> image
> She likes to watch Masterchef
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


Amber looks beautiful. Jealous.


----------



## Artisan

LovLight said:


> Got a few snaps of my newest lad Jupiter 'Jupe' as he's a handsome chappy
> image
> image
> image
> image
> He is a very lovely Snowglow het eclipse and all things going well shall be paired up to either my Aptor het eclipse or more likely my sunglow poss het eclipse girly later in the season. He has settled in really well though and is a very friendly and inquisitive lad who likes coming out for snuggles.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


Jupe is gorgeous hun. Very handsome...your girlues will be fighting over him :gasp:


LovLight said:


> Wow lil Rocco isnt quite so little now! He's a siper looking lad hun, really bright. Definately a heartbreaker in the making there!


Thanks  I cant believe how much he's grown - got a shock when I compared the before and after pics


----------



## LovLight

efcseany said:


> Amber looks beautiful. Jealous.


Thank you, she's a real sweetie too 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LovLight

Artisan said:


> Jupe is gorgeous hun. Very handsome...your girlues will be fighting over him :gasp:


Thanks lovely, hes a big boy too so nice strong genes to pass on to hatchies. Rocco certainly is sprouting too, wouldnt be at all surprised if he gets to 90g + 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LovLight

Got a few quick snaps of Zuma my tremper murphys patternless girly 








































Shes had a touch of pmt of late bless her but shes blossomed into a real lil lady geck now and is getting her womanly curves  
Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Artisan

LovLight said:


> Got a few quick snaps of Zuma my tremper murphys patternless girly
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> Shes had a touch of pmt of late bless her but shes blossomed into a real lil lady geck now and is getting her womanly curves
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


Ooooh she a very pretty girly :2thumb:


----------



## tomroberts22

Geckos laid eggs! Finally


----------



## efcseany

LovLight said:


> Got a few quick snaps of Zuma my tremper murphys patternless girly
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> Shes had a touch of pmt of late bless her but shes blossomed into a real lil lady geck now and is getting her womanly curves
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


Very pretty. Love the last picture!


----------



## 7600e

Hi everyone just got first leopard gecko . Bought him from blulizardreptiles which was meant to be a Tremper albino but then they got a hypo and let me change. Great place to buy livestock in the uk as really cheap. Would reccomend :2thumb: .

SO it's still A baby and was wondering if anyone could give me a rough estimate of when he was born sometime late last year was what the person on the phone said but when are eggs mostlikey to hatch ? December, September...

So as I said he's a hypo about 4-6 cm and better than what i was expecting but i have a audult size cage and all the locust are camping on the roof or when i hold them in tweezers he's not really intrested and same with mealworms. Is it because being in transit and will eat tomorrow or what? Some are on the bottom of the cage but not sure if he see's them also i have repti carpet cut to size so they can't go under should i use that or keep kitchenroll till i now where his toilet is?

Will post pics later as not really wanting to disturb him again as i showed friend 10 mins ago.

Also has anyone had trouble with zoo med 15W daylight blue bulbs as i fitted it yesterday and it popped today.

Here's some of the set up below 

Blue Lizard Leopard Gecko Starter Kit - Lizards - Starter Kits - Blue Lizard Reptiles - Reptile Shop

Hypo Leopard Gecko - Lizards - Livestock - Blue Lizard Reptiles - Reptile Shop


----------



## Mr Chad

Gex are on the way!! Have a TNT tracking number, should be here by 12 tomorrow. :grin1:


----------



## LovLight

7600e said:


> Hi everyone just got first leopard gecko . Bought him from blulizardreptiles which was meant to be a Tremper albino but then they got a hypo and let me change. Great place to buy livestock in the uk as really cheap. Would reccomend :2thumb: .
> 
> SO it's still A baby and was wondering if anyone could give me a rough estimate of when he was born sometime late last year was what the person on the phone said but when are eggs mostlikey to hatch ? December, September...
> 
> So as I said he's a hypo about 4-6 cm and better than what i was expecting but i have a audult size cage and all the locust are camping on the roof or when i hold them in tweezers he's not really intrested and same with mealworms. Is it because being in transit and will eat tomorrow or what? Some are on the bottom of the cage but not sure if he see's them also i have repti carpet cut to size so they can't go under should i use that or keep kitchenroll till i now where his toilet is?
> 
> Will post pics later as not really wanting to disturb him again as i showed friend 10 mins ago.
> 
> Also has anyone had trouble with zoo med 15W daylight blue bulbs as i fitted it yesterday and it popped today.
> 
> Here's some of the set up below
> 
> Blue Lizard Leopard Gecko Starter Kit - Lizards - Starter Kits - Blue Lizard Reptiles - Reptile Shop
> 
> Hypo Leopard Gecko - Lizards - Livestock - Blue Lizard Reptiles - Reptile Shop


Hi there and congrats on your new leo 
I am presuming you have made a slight typo and mean 4-6inches? This would fit more with a gecko of approx 6 months of age. I am afraid it is impossible to give a more accurate estimate of birth than that of which the shop has already offered as the gecko breeding season is a long one, most commonly running between Feb to Sept time, but somtimes starting as early as late December through to October depending on the weather cycle of a given year. A private hobbyist breeder will usually be able to provide actual hatch dates but larger online and retail establishments generally cannot provide this info.
If you could post a pic of how you have the vivarium set up this will aid us in giving you advice as to how you can tweek and improve your new little ones enviroment to limit stress whilst he/she adjusts to the new surroundings. From the kit you have provided a link for thouvh there are a few obvious things missing that would be beneficial to add. Firstly a moist hide. This will help your gecko through times of shedding and can be as simple as a tupperware or livefood tub with a hole cut out the top or side for access filled with some damp kitchen paper. I would also say from the kit that the viv is likely going to look a little scarcely decorated with only the two small caves provided, so the addition of some fake plants/cork bark/logs etc, even something as simple as toilet or kitchen roll tubes cut in half lengthways will add extra hiding spaces to give your geck a bit more security. 
You have also said that there are locust camping out on the roof of the viv. Removing the large back legs will help prevent this and also slow them down a little making them easier to catch. For the time being however I would simply leave a fresh bowl of calcium dusted mealworms close to the entrance of the most frequently used hide as it could be several days to a week or so before your new leo eats and loose livefood when going uneaten can be a cause of stress.
What temperatures have you set for warm and cool ends of the viv? A dual probe digital thermometer is a great aid to accurately monitor the floor temps so important to your leos health as if incorrect they will effect activity levels, digestion and appetite. The probe of the thermostat alone when used without a separate digital thermometer can be a little inaccurate especially the on/off type mat stats (generally they will read a few degrees lower than the actual temps in my experience)so having a separate thermometer ensures greater accuracy. 
What calcium/vitamin powders do you have? I recommend Repashy Calcium Plus (available from www.repashy.co.uk )this is an all in one dusting medium that can be used at every feed and I find it far superior to anything else currently on the market. Putting a small cap of either this or 100% pure calcium powder in a milk bottle cap in the viv will also provide your leo with an extra calcium boost should they choose to use it.
The zoo med bulbs are prone to popping unfortunately. They generally have around a 3 month lifespan but check that all the screws are tight in the light holder as any lose connections will blow them straight away. 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LovLight

Mr Chad said:


> Gex are on the way!! Have a TNT tracking number, should be here by 12 tomorrow. :grin1:


Ooo fab news! Bet your like a kid on smarties right now lol  They certainly look like they will be worth the wait though, verh pretty pair of gecks. Have you decided whether or not to go for the diablo yet? 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Artisan

Mr Chad said:


> Gex are on the way!! Have a TNT tracking number, should be here by 12 tomorrow. :grin1:


Cant wait to see more pics. Was oggling your 2 imminent new arrivals the other day.....they are both beauties. Do you have names for them yet?

Im thinking I might have to change my Rocco's name. He's grown loads the last 2 months so I had a nose at his boys bits earlier.....dont look very..., erm....boyish. I was expecting him to have more defined pores by now (weighs 47g) so either he's a late bloomer or a girly! :gasp:
Will have to keep looking coz was hoping on getting a female mack snow eclipse for him....might have to get a male instead so need to know soon :lol2:


----------



## Mr Chad

LovLight said:


> Ooo fab news! Bet your like a kid on smarties right now lol  They certainly look like they will be worth the wait though, verh pretty pair of gecks. Have you decided whether or not to go for the diablo yet?


Haha Lovlight your a bad influence! I've decided to wait 12 months and then get a diablo male and try breeding. I have a reptile shop on my road that will buy any babies that aren't keepers (although I say that now, i'll end up with a house full lol) I'm still contemplating getting another female but getting a norm as they're beautiful in their own right.....so tempting having the shop so close!



Artisan said:


> Cant wait to see more pics. Was oggling your 2 imminent new arrivals the other day.....they are both beauties. Do you have names for them yet?
> 
> Im thinking I might have to change my Rocco's name. He's grown loads the last 2 months so I had a nose at his boys bits earlier.....dont look very..., erm....boyish. I was expecting him to have more defined pores by now (weighs 47g) so either he's a late bloomer or a girly! :gasp:
> Will have to keep looking coz was hoping on getting a female mack snow eclipse for him....might have to get a male instead so need to know soon :lol2:


Rocco may be a girl, wow that's certainly not a girly name lol.

Yeah the mack snow is going to be called Amy and the Sunglow jungle (I've been told she'll be an albino sunglow, so how so I tell which albino she is?) is going to be called bernadette or bernie for short. Named after the girls from the big bang theory.

If I do get a boy its deffo a sheldon.


----------



## LovLight

Artisan said:


> Cant wait to see more pics. Was oggling your 2 imminent new arrivals the other day.....they are both beauties. Do you have names for them yet?
> 
> Im thinking I might have to change my Rocco's name. He's grown loads the last 2 months so I had a nose at his boys bits earlier.....dont look very..., erm....boyish. I was expecting him to have more defined pores by now (weighs 47g) so either he's a late bloomer or a girly! :gasp:
> Will have to keep looking coz was hoping on getting a female mack snow eclipse for him....might have to get a male instead so need to know soon :lol2:


Do you know Rach I was looking at the pics earlier and thinking to myself that he was starting to look very pear shaped around the centre for a boy and I nearly commented on the thread but then thought no it must just be me lol 
At 47g hun you should definitely be able to see a bit of *ahem plum definition* shall we say so may well be worth a rethink. I thought I was going mad last year when my two 'boys' plums weren't dropping lol and low and behold they both turned out to be females! 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 7600e

LovLight said:


> Hi there and congrats on your new leo
> I am presuming you have made a slight typo and mean 4-6inches? This would fit more with a gecko of approx 6 months of age. I am afraid it is impossible to give a more accurate estimate of birth than that of which the shop has already offered as the gecko breeding season is a long one, most commonly running between Feb to Sept time, but somtimes starting as early as late December through to October depending on the weather cycle of a given year. A private hobbyist breeder will usually be able to provide actual hatch dates but larger online and retail establishments generally cannot provide this info.
> If you could post a pic of how you have the vivarium set up this will aid us in giving you advice as to how you can tweek and improve your new little ones enviroment to limit stress whilst he/she adjusts to the new surroundings. From the kit you have provided a link for thouvh there are a few obvious things missing that would be beneficial to add. Firstly a moist hide. This will help your gecko through times of shedding and can be as simple as a tupperware or livefood tub with a hole cut out the top or side for access filled with some damp kitchen paper. I would also say from the kit that the viv is likely going to look a little scarcely decorated with only the two small caves provided, so the addition of some fake plants/cork bark/logs etc, even something as simple as toilet or kitchen roll tubes cut in half lengthways will add extra hiding spaces to give your geck a bit more security.
> You have also said that there are locust camping out on the roof of the viv. Removing the large back legs will help prevent this and also slow them down a little making them easier to catch. For the time being however I would simply leave a fresh bowl of calcium dusted mealworms close to the entrance of the most frequently used hide as it could be several days to a week or so before your new leo eats and loose livefood when going uneaten can be a cause of stress.
> What temperatures have you set for warm and cool ends of the viv? A dual probe digital thermometer is a great aid to accurately monitor the floor temps so important to your leos health as if incorrect they will effect activity levels, digestion and appetite. The probe of the thermostat alone when used without a separate digital thermometer can be a little inaccurate especially the on/off type mat stats (generally they will read a few degrees lower than the actual temps in my experience)so having a separate thermometer ensures greater accuracy.
> What calcium/vitamin powders do you have? I recommend Repashy Calcium Plus (available from Repashy Super Foods )this is an all in one dusting medium that can be used at every feed and I find it far superior to anything else currently on the market. Putting a small cap of either this or 100% pure calcium powder in a milk bottle cap in the viv will also provide your leo with an extra calcium boost should they choose to use it.
> The zoo med bulbs are prone to popping unfortunately. They generally have around a 3 month lifespan but check that all the screws are tight in the light holder as any lose connections will blow them straight away.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2



I will go through A bit more of my setup 

2FT BY 1.5FT BY 1.5FT

ROCK CAVES COLD AND HOT SIDE

HEAT MAT on one side

STAT SET TO 30 DEGREES CELCIUS WITH probe ontop of it

bulb that poped on hot side 

calcium dish ( pure ) 

using respharys calciujm plus allready 

cacti

water bowl 

milk lid wi water 

coconut moist hide which i havent seen him in yet

cool side usually 21-24

cool side ditital thermomoter wi probe

hot side 30-40 ( sure that its not actually 40 and its about 34 degrees cos light shinning on it and right ontop of heatmat. Also the mat is sometimes on when hot side ditital thermomoter wi probe ststes 32 so he allways has cool side to go to when its hot or middle or moist which is on hot )

hot side ditital thermomoter wi probe

sory should of put full setup but thanks anyway but still need help with feeding as taking legs off will not work im sure cos even when i hol din tweasers he not intrested. I am putting one locust in each night and morning to see if he eats it


----------



## LovLight

Mr Chad said:


> Haha Lovlight your a bad influence! I've decided to wait 12 months and then get a diablo male and try breeding. I have a reptile shop on my road that will buy any babies that aren't keepers (although I say that now, i'll end up with a house full lol) I'm still contemplating getting another female but getting a norm as they're beautiful in their own right.....so tempting having the shop so close!
> 
> 
> 
> Rocco may be a girl, wow that's certainly not a girly name lol.
> 
> Yeah the mack snow is going to be called Amy and the Sunglow jungle (I've been told she'll be an albino sunglow, so how so I tell which albino she is?) is going to be called bernadette or bernie for short. Named after the girls from the big bang theory.
> 
> If I do get a boy its deffo a sheldon.


Well if you do fancy a diablo in the future keep me in mind as they are part of my breeding focus and I have the most beautiful ss blizzard eclipse het talbino as mummy 








Being mack diablos I am hoping they shall be a purer white too rather than that yellowish tinge which isnt really what you want from a proper diablo(hope that doesnt sound to snobby lol) 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mr Chad

LovLight said:


> Well if you do fancy a diablo in the future keep me in mind as they are part of my breeding focus and I have the most beautiful ss blizzard eclipse het talbino as mummy
> image
> Being mack diablos I am hoping they shall be a purer white too rather than that yellowish tinge which isnt really what you want from a proper diablo(hope that doesnt sound to snobby lol)
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


Can never be too snobby when talking about yellow tinges lol.

That is a gorgeous gecko. It doesnt have to be a diablo in the future, even if its just a really white blizard i'd be happy. They just look stunning.


----------



## LovLight

Mr Chad said:


> Can never be too snobby when talking about yellow tinges lol.
> 
> That is a gorgeous gecko. It doesnt have to be a diablo in the future, even if its just a really white blizard i'd be happy. They just look stunning.


Lol 
Aww thank you, her name is Sindar and I count myself very lucky to have her as shes a very classy geck and truely gorgeous! 
If you like white gecks then Zephyr my super sexy SS blazing blizzard lad should appeal 
















Hes daddy to the eggies currently in my incubator 
Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Artisan

LovLight said:


> Do you know Rach I was looking at the pics earlier and thinking to myself that he was starting to look very pear shaped around the centre for a boy and I nearly commented on the thread but then thought no it must just be me lol
> At 47g hun you should definitely be able to see a bit of *ahem plum definition* shall we say so may well be worth a rethink. I thought I was going mad last year when my two 'boys' plums weren't dropping lol and low and behold they both turned out to be females!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


:lol2: "if in doubt...shout it out"! 

Yeah I was thinking he would be big enough now to tell....but after comparing him to my Eden who is 9g heavier....thy look pretty much the same in that department. Was hoping lunar pops me out a mack snow eclipse female.....but may now have to cross my fingers for a boy :lol2:

Recently spent aaaages making lovely name plaques for all my animals vivs out of black glitter card/white card/rubber letter stamps and laminated them - so will maybe have to call any new male "Rocco"


----------



## Mr Chad

LovLight said:


> Lol
> Aww thank you, her name is Sindar and I count myself very lucky to have her as shes a very classy geck and truely gorgeous!
> If you like white gecks then Zephyr my super sexy SS blazing blizzard lad should appeal
> image
> image
> Hes daddy to the eggies currently in my incubator
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2



Wow ghost like!

I think your going to have some amazing babies from those! You have a waiting list for the babies or you keeping them as breeders?


----------



## babychessie

LovLight said:


> Lol
> Aww thank you, her name is Sindar and I count myself very lucky to have her as shes a very classy geck and truely gorgeous!
> If you like white gecks then Zephyr my super sexy SS blazing blizzard lad should appeal
> image
> image
> Hes daddy to the eggies currently in my incubator
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


OHMYGOSH,SINDAR AND ZEPHYR ARE BEAUTIFUL! I love white geckos, so much!

Your name is in capitals, in my mental book :lol2:


----------



## LovLight

Artisan said:


> :lol2: "if in doubt...shout it out"!
> 
> Yeah I was thinking he would be big enough now to tell....but after comparing him to my Eden who is 9g heavier....thy look pretty much the same in that department. Was hoping lunar pops me out a mack snow eclipse female.....but may now have to cross my fingers for a boy :lol2:
> 
> Recently spent aaaages making lovely name plaques for all my animals vivs out of black glitter card/white card/rubber letter stamps and laminated them - so will maybe have to call any new male "Rocco"


I know, I really do have to learn to trust my instincts more on these sort of things as I knew my two were girls waay before I said owt lol. Well if Lunar's are all girls hun I am gonna incubate Aten and Sindars eggs for male (hoping for a holdback) and percentage wise a quarter of these should technically be mack eclipse so you have a back up plan if needed. I'm gonna have to sit on my hands when Lunar puts her hatchie pics up though as they are all so damn gorgeous I'll end up with even more moongecks lol 
Oooo put piccis up of your name signs! I've been wandering around hobbcraft lately wanting to do something like that. Ive seen these lil glass hearts that you can hang up and they are really pretty but ive never done any glass painting or decorating before and not really sure how to go about it. 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LovLight

Mr Chad said:


> Wow ghost like!
> 
> I think your going to have some amazing babies from those! You have a waiting list for the babies or you keeping them as breeders?


Thank you 
Hes a stunner even allowing for my bias lol 
The hatchies will be available for sale though Zephyr has been paired to Star who is my mack patty het tremper poss het blizzard girl








Shes another gorgeous girly and I'm hoping if the blizzard het proves that I may well get a lil Zephyr or two pop out as well as some other gorgeous combos! So look out for hatchie posts as they will be looking for top quality homes! 
Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LovLight

babychessie said:


> OHMYGOSH,SINDAR AND ZEPHYR ARE BEAUTIFUL! I love white geckos, so much!
> 
> Your name is in capitals, in my mental book :lol2:


Aww thanks hun 
I'm a bit of a fan of pale patternless gecks so with my love of raptors and having blizzard bloodlines in my group Diablos seemed a good direction to head in. My other primary focus will be Embers as well as some seriously sexy raptors which remain my first love.  

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Artisan

LovLight said:


> I know, I really do have to learn to trust my instincts more on these sort of things as I knew my two were girls waay before I said owt lol. Well if Lunar's are all girls hun I am gonna incubate Aten and Sindars eggs for male (hoping for a holdback) and percentage wise a quarter of these should technically be mack eclipse so you have a back up plan if needed. I'm gonna have to sit on my hands when Lunar puts her hatchie pics up though as they are all so damn gorgeous I'll end up with even more moongecks lol
> Oooo put piccis up of your name signs! I've been wandering around hobbcraft lately wanting to do something like that. Ive seen these lil glass hearts that you can hang up and they are really pretty but ive never done any glass painting or decorating before and not really sure how to go about it.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


That would be fab if i could get one from either you or lunar...or both! The way i look at it, Its a sure thing ill end up getting one or more from her in the next few years...and also some from you for sure 

Right, these name plaques. They arent something overly fancy....just simple ones with nice glitter and and "aged" lettering style. Could have gone a b it more overboard with silver gel pens etc but didnt have time as i had to make 13 of them (may do more fancy ones at a later date)

Here's a couple. Look better in real life :lol2:


----------



## LovLight

Artisan said:


> That would be fab if i could get one from either you or lunar...or both! The way i look at it, Its a sure thing ill end up getting one or more from her in the next few years...and also some from you for sure
> 
> Right, these name plaques. They arent something overly fancy....just simple ones with nice glitter and and "aged" lettering style. Could have gone a b it more overboard with silver gel pens etc but didnt have time as i had to make 13 of them (may do more fancy ones at a later date)
> 
> Here's a couple. Look better in real life :lol2:
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20130418_211106_zps3692784f.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20130418_211044_zps0df1dd30.jpg]image[/URL]


Yup Moongeckos are a definate must for the decerning eclipse lover!  I can only hope that Seraphim geckos (thats me-Lunar named me hehe) can produce gecks of that quality in the future.

Oooo they are spanking and sparkly hun  Lucky gecks your lot arent they! Def need to steal this idea from you as when hatchies arrive what with my candyfloss brain n all I'm gonna lose track of whos who lol  At the very least it may help me other half callin them all 'scales' hes not got a scooby as to which one is which bless him but I guess if we had 25 children he'd have the same problem lol 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LovLight

Couple more pics of Sindar
















My camera skills are useless but trust me when I say this girl knows shes a looker! 
Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Artisan

LovLight said:


> Yup Moongeckos are a definate must for the decerning eclipse lover!  I can only hope that Seraphim geckos (thats me-Lunar named me hehe) can produce gecks of that quality in the future.
> 
> Oooo they are spanking and sparkly hun  Lucky gecks your lot arent they! Def need to steal this idea from you as when hatchies arrive what with my candyfloss brain n all I'm gonna lose track of whos who lol  At the very least it may help me other half callin them all 'scales' hes not got a scooby as to which one is which bless him but I guess if we had 25 children he'd have the same problem lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


Haha thats one of the reasons I made them.....my OH can never tell who's who (I also thought it would look nice) 
Oh I've already been thinking of the future for a name for "me" already designed the logo and checked to make sure no one else has the name and everything :lol2: .....eager beaver


----------



## LovLight

Artisan said:


> Haha thats one of the reasons I made them.....my OH can never tell who's who (I also thought it would look nice)
> Oh I've already been thinking of the future for a name for "me" already designed the logo and checked to make sure no one else has the name and everything :lol2: .....eager beaver


Bless em its a strain on these OH's isnt it having to put up with us and our obsessions lol 
I thought for ages and was getting nowhere fast to be honest but Lunar came up with Seraphim from a comment I made about Eden saying that she thought Diablos and Embers looked like 'angels' because of their colouring and Seraphim are burning angels I believe which kind of fits pretty perfectly with the burning red eyes of raptors, diablos and embers! 
Ive got a logo too but its a pencil drawing I've done and being utterly useless at anything computery ive zero idea how to draw it digitally 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Artisan

LovLight said:


> Bless em its a strain on these OH's isnt it having to put up with us and our obsessions lol
> I thought for ages and was getting nowhere fast to be honest but Lunar came up with Seraphim from a comment I made about Eden saying that she thought Diablos and Embers looked like 'angels' because of their colouring and Seraphim are burning angels I believe which kind of fits pretty perfectly with the burning red eyes of raptors, diablos and embers!
> Ive got a logo too but its a pencil drawing I've done and being utterly useless at anything computery ive zero idea how to draw it digitally
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


Aw I had a tarantula called seraph (same thing) and I love anything to do with angels so automatically think your names brilliant 
Yes our OHs put up with a lot.....but its better then wasting money on other stuff....this is a hobby and not wasting :lol2: my OH goes biking/boating/fishing and thats his thing. He wasnt keen at first with all these reps but he knows how much they mean to me - so is amazing about them bless him :2thumb:


----------



## LovLight

Artisan said:


> Aw I had a tarantula called seraph (same thing) and I love anything to do with angels so automatically think your names brilliant
> Yes our OHs put up with a lot.....but its better then wasting money on other stuff....this is a hobby and not wasting :lol2: my OH goes biking/boating/fishing and thats his thing. He wasnt keen at first with all these reps but he knows how much they mean to me - so is amazing about them bless him :2thumb:


Thanks hun 
My OH being a manc is a dedicated Man Utd fan, he generally thinks I'm off my rocker as I have full blown conversations with me gecks and hes more of a dog person but he does his best bless him and is very supportive. The way I see it if I have to put up with united games and have Wayne Rooney's ugly mug on me fridge door(big fridge magnet lol)then a few lil smileg face gorgeous lovlies are not to much to ask are they?! 
Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BretJordan

Damn you guys! You gotta stop posting up pictures of your lovely gecks! Making me want another already and I've only just recently bought my first one! :lol2: :')


----------



## babychessie

*Can everyone just send me their geckos?*



BretJordan said:


> Damn you guys! You gotta stop posting up pictures of your lovely gecks! Making me want another already and I've only just recently bought my first one! :lol2: :')


Oh gosh, I'm the same!
The list of morphs I really want eventually are piling up,
Especially jealous now,as on top of my list is a blizzard, and Lovlight's little Zephyr and Sindar are stunners! :flrt:

*Cries in corner*

:lol2:


----------



## Artisan

babychessie said:


> Oh gosh, I'm the same!
> The list of morphs I really want eventually are piling up,
> Especially jealous now,as on top of my list is a blizzard, and Lovlight's little Zephyr and Sindar are stunners! :flrt:
> 
> *Cries in corner*
> 
> :lol2:


All lovlights are stunning :devil: :lol2: I definitely need a rep room.....my "rep room" currently consists of wall to wall, floor to ceiling viv stacks on 3 walls....with a double bed squeezed in between. A massive telly.....and my clothes all in 64/84ltr RUBS ha ha....shows you how much I love my animals coz I sacrificed my wardrobes :blush:


----------



## Mr Chad

I've only been a keeper since feb, but later today will be up to 3 geckos. They're addictive like tattoos, certainly not my last ones! 

It's not like having loads of dogs, having more makes more sense as less food goes to waste- that's my logic lol


----------



## Artisan

Mr Chad said:


> I've only been a keeper since feb, but later today will be up to 3 geckos. They're addictive like tattoos, certainly not my last ones!
> 
> It's not like having loads of dogs, having more makes more sense as less food goes to waste- that's my logic lol


Thats a fine logic my friend - I hear you loud and clear :2thumb: 

Also done the tattoo thing (I think I just have that addictive kinda personality) have 6 tatts but may get more as its been a few years since I got my last one (number 13 in roman numerals on my wrist) 

Dont forget the obligatory pics when you take them outa their packaging before you leave the little darlings to settle. I need to see them again lol : victory:


----------



## Mr Chad

Well they've arrived.

Didnt have my phone with me when I unboxed them, thought it best to just get them in the viv as they were both really cold to the touch. 

Really chucky and fat tailed. Bernie is the same weight as penny but looks much fatter.


----------



## Artisan

Mr Chad said:


> Well they've arrived.
> 
> Didnt have my phone with me when I unboxed them, thought it best to just get them in the viv as they were both really cold to the touch.
> 
> Really chucky and fat tailed. Bernie is the same weight as penny but looks much fatter.
> 
> image
> 
> image


Great stuff. I expect that means you will be sat staring into the viv all day now at your new babies


----------



## LovLight

babychessie said:


> Oh gosh, I'm the same!
> The list of morphs I really want eventually are piling up,
> Especially jealous now,as on top of my list is a blizzard, and Lovlight's little Zephyr and Sindar are stunners! :flrt:
> 
> *Cries in corner*
> 
> :lol2:


Aww thank you 
Dont cry though as teary eyes will make you miss the gorgeous hatchies that both will parent in their own right 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LovLight

Artisan said:


> All lovlights are stunning :devil: :lol2: I definitely need a rep room.....my "rep room" currently consists of wall to wall, floor to ceiling viv stacks on 3 walls....with a double bed squeezed in between. A massive telly.....and my clothes all in 64/84ltr RUBS ha ha....shows you how much I love my animals coz I sacrificed my wardrobes :blush:


Haha that is dedicated lizard love indeed hun! 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LovLight

Mr Chad said:


> Well they've arrived.
> 
> Didnt have my phone with me when I unboxed them, thought it best to just get them in the viv as they were both really cold to the touch.
> 
> Really chucky and fat tailed. Bernie is the same weight as penny but looks much fatter.
> 
> image
> 
> image


Awww both look in great nick! Glad they got there safe and sound. They are both gorgeous 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Artisan

LovLight said:


> Haha that is dedicated lizard love indeed hun!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


:lol2: yep......this is the best use ive found for RUBs yet!....... Only the best wooden enclosures for my little (and big) lovelies : victory:


----------



## LovLight

Artisan said:


> :lol2: yep......this is the best use ive found for RUBs yet!....... Only the best wooden enclosures for my little (and big) lovelies : victory:


I agree hun a nice viv is much better. I know that rubs are used very sucessfully by many and I use them mysrlf for quarrentine, but I cant ever shake the feeling that as long term homes its a case of 'out of sight out of mind' which I just dont like.

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Artisan

LovLight said:


> I agree hun a nice viv is much better. I know that rubs are used very sucessfully by many and I use them mysrlf for quarrentine, but I cant ever shake the feeling that as long term homes its a case of 'out of sight out of mind' which I just dont like.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


I agree they have their uses...I use them for quarantine and growing young snakes on (and storage) but wouldnt keep an adult leo in one as a forever home.


----------



## Artisan

Well I had been making use of some brown wood effect lino that I didnt paricularly like much as substrate....but I wanted a black granite effect one to show off my leos colours and match my floor in my "rep room - come bedroom" 
I recently got hold of a nice cushioned piece of exactly that.....measures well over 10 foot x 3. For the bargain price of £10 :no1:
Have just completed several 3 foot vivs/some 2.5 foots and some 2 foots (all have shelves and walkways to create extra space which the gecks make use of) when ive finished....I would have got 8 vivs out of it. Not bad for a tenner :2thumb:


----------



## LovLight

Artisan said:


> Well I had been making use of some brown wood effect lino that I didnt paricularly like much as substrate....but I wanted a black granite effect one to show off my leos colours and match my floor in my "rep room - come bedroom"
> I recently got hold of a nice cushioned piece of exactly that.....measures well over 10 foot x 3. For the bargain price of £10 :no1:
> Have just completed several 3 foot vivs/some 2.5 foots and some 2 foots (all have shelves and walkways to create extra space which the gecks make use of) when ive finished....I would have got 8 vivs out of it. Not bad for a tenner :2thumb:


Ooo nice hun have to put up some piccys 
I like your vivs with the shelves. Now I've got everyone a new viv all the same thats my next thing I'd like to add to them to give a bit more floorspace. Do you buy actual ready made shelves or do you get contiboard cut to fit? I've been looking at the corner ones they sell in B&Q thinking whether or not they would do the trick but I'm not sure yet. Got 20 odd vivs to do so gonna have to do them four at a time probably as I did with replacing old for new but I'll get there eventually. Any product or stockist you can recommend tho hun would be appreciated. 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BretJordan

Wow they're lovely Chad congratulations!  Artisan post some pictures up!  Oh I'm itching for more geckos now! :') Just seen these beauties too on the classifieds and scrolled down to see they were all sold  

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...male-super-snow-patternless-chesterfield.html 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-classifieds/918005-female-jungle-mack-raptor.html 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...7-female-rainwater-blazing-blizzard-east.html

All in driving distance too! :bash:  Damn you guys on this forum making me want more!!!! :lol2:


----------



## Artisan

LovLight said:


> Ooo nice hun have to put up some piccys
> I like your vivs with the shelves. Now I've got everyone a new viv all the same thats my next thing I'd like to add to them to give a bit more floorspace. Do you buy actual ready made shelves or do you get contiboard cut to fit? I've been looking at the corner ones they sell in B&Q thinking whether or not they would do the trick but I'm not sure yet. Got 20 odd vivs to do so gonna have to do them four at a time probably as I did with replacing old for new but I'll get there eventually. Any product or stockist you can recommend tho hun would be appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


Will take some pis when ive finished just having a coffee break) ;

For the 3 + 2.5 vivs I use ready cut shelves from wilkinsons (around £3.27) which are about 4 inches deep. For the 2 foots I use those corner ones you're on about..... also from wilkos. I throw all the brackets away and just stick them up with little white L brackets (under £1 each) from wilkos  I varnish them first and use a piece of cork bark wedged up from the floor so they can get up easy. 
Not one of them have fallen off yet  oh and I just added somother 4 inch squared mini shelves at the side lower down but this optional as I had them lying around. You will see what I mean when I put pics up :2thumb:


----------



## LovLight

BretJordan said:


> Wow they're lovely Chad congratulations!  Artisan post some pictures up!  Oh I'm itching for more geckos now! :') Just seen these beauties too on the classifieds and scrolled down to see they were all sold
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...male-super-snow-patternless-chesterfield.html
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-classifieds/918005-female-jungle-mack-raptor.html
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...7-female-rainwater-blazing-blizzard-east.html
> 
> All in driving distance too! :bash:  Damn you guys on this forum making me want more!!!! :lol2:


Ive a male super snow patternless very much like the one from that ad 








His name is Orion. Such a gorgeous morph, his eyes are like black holes. He is poss het tremper too, I'm holding off breeding him this season but next year I will be and I know he'll produce some beauts! 
Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LovLight

Artisan said:


> Will take some pis when ive finished just having a coffee break) ;
> 
> For the 3 + 2.5 vivs I use ready cut shelves from wilkinsons (around £3.27) which are about 4 inches deep. For the 2 foots I use those corner ones you're on about..... also from wilkos. I throw all the brackets away and just stick them up with little white L brackets (under £1 each) from wilkos  I varnish them first and use a piece of cork bark wedged up from the floor so they can get up easy.
> Not one of them have fallen off yet  oh and I just added somother 4 inch squared mini shelves at the side lower down but this optional as I had them lying around. You will see what I mean when I put pics up :2thumb:


Ahh fabadoodles! I'll have to go have a rumage in Wilkinsons then when I go see my sis next week as probably save me a few pennies than buying from B&Q. Def want to put something up in them as it does seem an awful waste of space having all that unused height in the vivs. 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Artisan

Right ...pics!

The first 2 are with the bark removed so you can see the 2 mini shelves ive stuck in next to eachother down the side. The rest of the pics are just from various angles with the cork back in so you can see the brackets ....and of course their snazzy new flooring


----------



## LovLight

Ooo they look ace hun! 
Def need to get some of these shelves up for my guys. Makes so much more of the space and no doubt your guys love climbing up there 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Artisan

LovLight said:


> Ooo they look ace hun!
> Def need to get some of these shelves up for my guys. Makes so much more of the space and no doubt your guys love climbing up there
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


Yes hun. They seem to love them and Neon for one....is on her shelf everytime I look in her viv , day or night :lol2:


----------



## LovLight

Artisan said:


> Yes hun. They seem to love them and Neon for one....is on her shelf everytime I look in her viv , day or night :lol2:


Well that seals the deal! Shelf shopping it is then 
Hmmmm thats at least 25 shelves I need.....I'm never going to have a holiday or a new outfit ever again lol 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mr Chad

What an afternoon!!!

Managed to have my new leos 5 hours and lost one. My other halfs mum came over to have a look at them and was nattering on as usual. What I didnt realise is that when I'd put some water in for them and closed the glass the new lock pinched the glass too tight and opened the other side.

I went out for an hour straight after to go to the reptile shop and get a few coconut hides and a new thermostat as the other was an on/off type and driving me mad.

So I got back and opened up to put them hides in and........there was only one in there. I took everything out and nope, not hiding. I made sure that Amy was secure and then proceeded to spend an hour and a half turning the dining room, kitchen and conservatory upside down. 

Pantry emptied, kick boards off the kitchen units to look under, washer and dishwasher out, everything off the floors and nope no sign of her...........This is when big panic set in as I have two cats as well, one is blind so not a problem but the other one although daft as a brush would have a play with her. 

Thought I better check the hall and living room in case she's managed to get further into the house, maybe upstairs for a nap??

Well what do I see as I walk down the hall?

One cheeky leopard gecko sat on the mat by the front door looking like a puppy wanting to go and play. I'm already tempted to change her name to Fido. 

Anyway the glass slides are now well oiled and i've swapped the lock for another one I had. Hope that never happens again!


----------



## Artisan

Mr Chad said:


> What an afternoon!!!
> 
> Managed to have my new leos 5 hours and lost one. My other halfs mum came over to have a look at them and was nattering on as usual. What I didnt realise is that when I'd put some water in for them and closed the glass the new lock pinched the glass too tight and opened the other side.
> 
> I went out for an hour straight after to go to the reptile shop and get a few coconut hides and a new thermostat as the other was an on/off type and driving me mad.
> 
> So I got back and opened up to put them hides in and........there was only one in there. I took everything out and nope, not hiding. I made sure that Amy was secure and then proceeded to spend an hour and a half turning the dining room, kitchen and conservatory upside down.
> 
> Pantry emptied, kick boards off the kitchen units to look under, washer and dishwasher out, everything off the floors and nope no sign of her...........This is when big panic set in as I have two cats as well, one is blind so not a problem but the other one although daft as a brush would have a play with her.
> 
> Thought I better check the hall and living room in case she's managed to get further into the house, maybe upstairs for a nap??
> 
> Well what do I see as I walk down the hall?
> 
> One cheeky leopard gecko sat on the mat by the front door looking like a puppy wanting to go and play. I'm already tempted to change her name to Fido.
> 
> Anyway the glass slides are now well oiled and i've swapped the lock for another one I had. Hope that never happens again!


Phew! I was really worried and sad for you then - im so glad you found her quickly and unharmed :2thumb:


----------



## Mr Chad

Artisan said:


> Phew! I was really worried and sad for you then - im so glad you found her quickly and unharmed :2thumb:


Thanks, I was really worried. I'm off out with some mates tonight and was about to cancel I was so :censor::censor::censor: off with myself.

I've checked her over and she's fine. Thankfully i'd taken the foam background out of the viv and stood it up against the unit the viv is on so she climbed down that rather than jump which would be a about 3.5 feet.


----------



## LovLight

Mr Chad said:


> Thanks, I was really worried. I'm off out with some mates tonight and was about to cancel I was so :censor::censor::censor: off with myself.
> 
> I've checked her over and she's fine. Thankfully i'd taken the foam background out of the viv and stood it up against the unit the viv is on so she climbed down that rather than jump which would be a about 3.5 feet.


Thank goodness! Quite the introduction the lil madam has made lol  Glad shes safe though the cheeky lil madam!

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Artisan

Just snapped a few pics of my shyest leo Eden...flashing her luscious big carrot tail at me  She's starting to chunk up a bit now.


----------



## LovLight

Artisan said:


> Just snapped a few pics of my shyest leo Eden...flashing her luscious big carrot tail at me  She's starting to chunk up a bit now.
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20130419_163650_zps9d83ebdb.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20130419_163653_zps14849d9c.jpg]image[/URL]


Well isnt she a splendid looking girly! 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LovLight

This is my girl Soliel 








She's not the best example of a hypo, morph wise but I think she is pretty none the less and she is a ferocious hunter when presented with a nice juicy dubia! 
Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LovLight

Piccy of my gorgeous tremper eclipse girly Esther too









She's a big one at 100g so I have high hopes for her hatchies 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tometi

Mr Chad said:


> What an afternoon!!!
> 
> Managed to have my new leos 5 hours and lost one. My other halfs mum came over to have a look at them and was nattering on as usual. What I didnt realise is that when I'd put some water in for them and closed the glass the new lock pinched the glass too tight and opened the other side.
> 
> I went out for an hour straight after to go to the reptile shop and get a few coconut hides and a new thermostat as the other was an on/off type and driving me mad.
> 
> So I got back and opened up to put them hides in and........there was only one in there. I took everything out and nope, not hiding. I made sure that Amy was secure and then proceeded to spend an hour and a half turning the dining room, kitchen and conservatory upside down.
> 
> Pantry emptied, kick boards off the kitchen units to look under, washer and dishwasher out, everything off the floors and nope no sign of her...........This is when big panic set in as I have two cats as well, one is blind so not a problem but the other one although daft as a brush would have a play with her.
> 
> Thought I better check the hall and living room in case she's managed to get further into the house, maybe upstairs for a nap??
> 
> Well what do I see as I walk down the hall?
> 
> One cheeky leopard gecko sat on the mat by the front door looking like a puppy wanting to go and play. I'm already tempted to change her name to Fido.
> 
> Anyway the glass slides are now well oiled and i've swapped the lock for another one I had. Hope that never happens again!




This happened with me the day I brought Drogo home except one corner of the exoterra lid had popped itself out. I brought him home and popped him inside. Spent about half an hour watching him and then I had to take my 6 year old nephew back home. By the time I got back I had a look in his viv and couldn't see him. I thought he must be hiding. Left it half an hour and still no sign of movement so checked his hides and he wasn't there. 

After having my housemate and gf checking the house I eventually found him hanging onto the table cloth hidden in one of the folds. Had me beside myself. I can only assume he climbed the polystyrene background and climbed out of a gap the size of a one pence piece. Been paranoid ever since.


----------



## Artisan

LovLight said:


> This is my girl Soliel
> image
> She's not the best example of a hypo, morph wise but I think she is pretty none the less and she is a ferocious hunter when presented with a nice juicy dubia!
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2





LovLight said:


> Piccy of my gorgeous tremper eclipse girly Esther too
> image
> 
> She's a big one at 100g so I have high hopes for her hatchies
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


Get away you with your awesome leos :whip:


----------



## Marcia

LovLight said:


> Piccy of my gorgeous tremper eclipse girly Esther too
> image
> 
> She's a big one at 100g so I have high hopes for her hatchies
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


What was that? You say you bought her for me? Thank you very much, you can send her over here now lol 


Sent from my iPhone whilst battling zombies


----------



## Artisan

Marcia said:


> What was that? You say you bought her for me? Thank you very much, you can send her over here now lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone whilst battling zombies


Erm no marcia....I think you need to get to spec savers....she said "Aw rach. I bought you a new leo to add to your gorgeous collection, shes free and ill also include a free courier"


----------



## LovLight

Artisan said:


> Get away you with your awesome leos :whip:


Heeee....nope! 







Marcia said:


> What was that? You say you bought her for me? Thank you very much, you can send her over here now lol
> 
> Hmmm methinks you need a hearing aid cause she's mine all mine and I'm not sharing!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone whilst battling zombies










Artisan said:


> Erm no marcia....I think you need to get to spec savers....she said "Aw rach. I bought you a new leo to add to your gorgeous collection, shes free and ill also include a free courier"


Make that two hearing aids on order then. There aint half a lot of deafness spreading on this thread as I could have sworn Josh said I could adopt Nugget! 


Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Artisan

LovLight said:


> Heeee....nope!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make that two hearing aids on order then. There aint half a lot of deafness spreading on this thread as I could have sworn Josh said I could adopt Nugget!
> 
> 
> Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


Ha ha.....well you must need your head testing...seeing as you think we read with out ears now :whistling2:

I've made appointments for me, you and marcia with a very good doctor.....josh can tag along ...as i've heard he's started blowing his eyes with a hankerchief : victory:


----------



## russwhite

Brucie  my big male mack snow tremper enigma het raptor he is totally free from enigma syndrome which is a big plus for him. never even seen a slight head tilt out of him!










Nemo my raptor girl shes pretty  










there named after disney charachters cos they live in my two years olds room and she LOVES them. i have 5 more leopards ill get round to posting


----------



## babychessie

russwhite said:


> Brucie  my big male mack snow tremper enigma het raptor he is totally free from enigma syndrome which is a big plus for him. never even seen a slight head tilt out of him!
> 
> image
> 
> Nemo my raptor girl shes pretty
> 
> image
> 
> there named after disney charachters cos they live in my two years olds room and she LOVES them. i have 5 more leopards ill get round to posting


awh,pwetty :flrt:


----------



## LovLight

Artisan said:


> Ha ha.....well you must need your head testing...seeing as you think we read with out ears now :whistling2:
> 
> I've made appointments for me, you and marcia with a very good doctor.....josh can tag along ...as i've heard he's started blowing his eyes with a hankerchief : victory:


Oh dear I made an oopsey lol 
Well it seems I have officially now lost all my marbles so I'm off to tell the family to prepare for my decent into gagaland. Although as long as the gecks dont mind when I start to dribble I'm sure I'll be happy there 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LovLight

russwhite said:


> Brucie  my big male mack snow tremper enigma het raptor he is totally free from enigma syndrome which is a big plus for him. never even seen a slight head tilt out of him!
> 
> image
> 
> Nemo my raptor girl shes pretty
> 
> image
> 
> there named after disney charachters cos they live in my two years olds room and she LOVES them. i have 5 more leopards ill get round to posting


Brucie is a gorgeous looking chunk of a lad isnt he!  Really glad to hear he is syndrome free to. I dont keep enigmas but I can imagine the worry it must be at times.
Nemo is a lil beauty too  I do love a nice raptor!
Finding Nemo is practically my favourite film too so loving the names! 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LovLight

My BEAUTIFUL Astrid (yoggy)








Being shy.....








Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marcia

LovLight said:


> image
> My BEAUTIFUL Astrid (yoggy)
> image
> Being shy.....image
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


Practically drooling here  


Sent from my iPhone whilst battling zombies


----------



## russwhite

LovLight said:


> image
> My BEAUTIFUL Astrid (yoggy)
> image
> Being shy.....image
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


hes gorgeous i take it hes a raptor? one of my fave morphs 

yeah brucie is like a little tank hes only 14 months old!


----------



## babychessie

LovLight said:


> image
> My BEAUTIFUL Astrid (yoggy)
> image
> Being shy.....image
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


What a beautiful chunky gal! :flrt:


----------



## LovLight

Marcia said:


> Practically drooling here
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone whilst battling zombies


*hands over handkerchief 
to mop up drool* 






russwhite said:


> hes gorgeous i take it hes a raptor? one of my fave morphs
> 
> yeah brucie is like a little tank hes only 14 months old!



Astrid is actually a girl lol, just a very chunky one! She's 113g(weighed yesterday) and just had her 1st birthday at the start of the month! Shes got good genes though as her grandad 'Kong' is a bit of a beast. Your right, she is indeed a Raptor. Was love at first sight for me with this girl (although at the time I thought she was a he)as I to luuuuurve Raptors! They are the base and glue that hold my little breeding project together. 

Brucie does look very butch.....remember mow Bruce..."fish are friends, NOT food" 






babychessie said:


> What a beautiful chunky gal! :flrt:


Thank you hun, I know I'm bias but she really is a beautiful girl. 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## russwhite

ah sorry for some reason i thought i read she was a male ! silly me ! 
Thats a great weight for a female  

iv dug out some more photos , one of my supersnow who is a right miserable cow lol and another of nemo, you can see her better in this one she is totally paternless except on the head and two solid red eyes


----------



## LovLight

russwhite said:


> ah sorry for some reason i thought i read she was a male ! silly me !
> Thats a great weight for a female
> 
> iv dug out some more photos , one of my supersnow who is a right miserable cow lol and another of nemo, you can see her better in this one she is totally paternless except on the head and two solid red eyes
> 
> image
> 
> image


Haha your not the first person shes fooled....I bought her as a boy! 
Your lil Nemo looks lovely, has a nice bit of tang too by the looks of it  What is your supersnow girls name? Is she another nemo character? Shes very pretty 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Superarty

Just curious... what is the normal length/weight for a fully grown female leopard gecko? I only have the one so I can't exactly check for myself


----------



## russwhite

my supersnows name is molly  i let the missus name all of em she wanst to hot on me getting just 1 to start with i now have 7 adults and she loves all of em 

nemo doesnt actually have any yellow on her shes totally tangerine i think the camera just washes the colour out !


----------



## Artisan

russwhite said:


> my supersnows name is molly  i let the missus name all of em she wanst to hot on me getting just 1 to start with i now have 7 adults and she loves all of em
> 
> nemo doesnt actually have any yellow on her shes totally tangerine i think the camera just washes the colour out !


They are both lovely. Your Nemo sounds like my hybino girl Neon. She's very tangerine.....but shows up on camera most the time as yellowy.


----------



## LovLight

Superarty said:


> Just curious... what is the normal length/weight for a fully grown female leopard gecko? I only have the one so I can't exactly check for myself


It is hard to give a general length and weight for any leo as a lot will depend on their genetics, proportions, start in life and the quality of the diet they are fed. Females take a little more time to fully mature than males so around 18months old is roughly when they should reach their full adult size as they dont really start to fill out and gain their womanly curves until after their first year. What you want to look for is a nice full, slightly pear shaped body with a fat tail that is roughly the same thickness as the neck of the leo. As said there are many factors that determine the full adult size of any given leo, but most commonly around 8-9inches in length is reguarded as average. Weight can vary greatly, my adult females range between 65g and 113g at present and all are right to their individual proportions. 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LovLight

russwhite said:


> my supersnows name is molly  i let the missus name all of em she wanst to hot on me getting just 1 to start with i now have 7 adults and she loves all of em
> 
> nemo doesnt actually have any yellow on her shes totally tangerine i think the camera just washes the colour out !


I have the same problem, I only have my phone camera and it does tend to wash out the colours of my leos a little. 
This is Juno my high tang raptor girl who is a lovely orangina kind of colour in the flesh but my camera makes her look a bit yellow









Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marcia

LovLight said:


> *hands over handkerchief
> to mop up drool*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Astrid is actually a girl lol, just a very chunky one! She's 113g(weighed yesterday) and just had her 1st birthday at the start of the month! Shes got good genes though as her grandad 'Kong' is a bit of a beast. Your right, she is indeed a Raptor. Was love at first sight for me with this girl (although at the time I thought she was a he)as I to luuuuurve Raptors! They are the base and glue that hold my little breeding project together.
> 
> Brucie does look very butch.....remember mow Bruce..."fish are friends, NOT food"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you hun, I know I'm bias but she really is a beautiful girl.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


Thank you, I appreciated the handkerchief lol


Sent from my iPhone whilst battling zombies


----------



## Mr Chad

Just got back and both the leos are still there - yay go me!! :2thumb:

They certainly settled in over night, left me a right pile of prezzies! Quite a few mealies and calciworms gone too so thats good.

I'll try to get some pics of them later.


----------



## Artisan

Mr Chad said:


> Just got back and both the leos are still there - yay go me!! :2thumb:
> 
> They certainly settled in over night, left me a right pile of prezzies! Quite a few mealies and calciworms gone too so thats good.
> 
> I'll try to get some pics of them later.


That's a relief! :2thumb:


----------



## LovLight

Mr Chad said:


> Just got back and both the leos are still there - yay go me!! :2thumb:
> 
> They certainly settled in over night, left me a right pile of prezzies! Quite a few mealies and calciworms gone too so thats good.
> 
> I'll try to get some pics of them later.


Always good when something is still where you left it on return! 
Glad their settling in too 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mr Chad

Amy and Bernie are settling in fine.





































And Penny says hi too










:flrt::flrt:


----------



## Artisan

Mr Chad said:


> Amy and Bernie are settling in fine.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> And Penny says hi too
> 
> image
> 
> :flrt::flrt:


They're so cute


----------



## LovLight

Mr Chad said:


> Amy and Bernie are settling in fine.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> And Penny says hi too
> 
> image
> 
> :flrt::flrt:


Hehe bless they look very chilled out already  

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ayrshire bob

Hi all,

Not looking to start a debate, :whistling2: but just wondering what %age UV those that use it use?

I have my viv all set up apart from the UV. I know it isn't necessary but I wish to provide it as personally I don't see any harm in giving it, but I don't want to over do it. :blush:

I won't be getting an albino morph so that won' be a problem.

Thanks in advance


----------



## laksomeister

ayrshire bob said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Not looking to start a debate, :whistling2: but just wondering what %age UV those that use it use?
> 
> I have my viv all set up apart from the UV. I know it isn't necessary but I wish to provide it as personally I don't see any harm in giving it, but I don't want to over do it. :blush:
> 
> I won't be getting an albino morph so that won' be a problem.
> 
> Thanks in advance


I use 5%. I've only seen Juni expose her tail to it once, and not for long.


----------



## xxmasal22xx

I used to have a dark purple leopard gecko. completley purple, and patternless as well, the little guy was beautiful. Whats the name of that morph?


----------



## xxmasal22xx

Here are a few pictures of him:



















And here are 2 pics of some of the others i used to have:



















What do you guys think?


----------



## efcseany

xxmasal22xx said:


> Here are a few pictures of him:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> And here are 2 pics of some of the others i used to have:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> What do you guys think?


Absolutely beautiful! 

The last picture looks a little like a Tremper, I could be wrong.


----------



## Marcia

Stunning pictures 
I'd say that last pic is a bell albino but without a proper look at the eyes, it's difficult to tell


Sent from my iPhone whilst battling zombies


----------



## Piranha72

xxmasal22xx said:


> Here are a few pictures of him:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> And here are 2 pics of some of the others i used to have:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> What do you guys think?


Morphs are:

'Purple' - Blizzard
Last - Albino, looks bell from that eye shot but if you have a clearer one I could be more certain
Top right - Normal
Bottom left - Hypo


----------



## laksomeister

That tail is getting chunky


----------



## xxmasal22xx

Thanx for the compliments guys! Question for ya. What would a male blizzard x female bell albino produce?


----------



## Lesley4444

It would produce normals which are het for bell albino and blizzard.

She looks really young to be breeding..what age is she? and weight? She also looks really defensive in the picture with the four of them (might just be the picture) do they live all together?


----------



## LovLight

xxmasal22xx said:


> Thanx for the compliments guys! Question for ya. What would a male blizzard x female bell albino produce?


As Leslie said above that pairing would produce all normal hatclings with hets for bell albino and blizzard. Both albino (in any of its three forms) and blizzard are simple ressessive genes so both parents would need to be carrying a copy in order to produce visuals for either morph. It is also worth saying that when dealing with albinos, it is important that you be fully aware of any hets that the animal you are intending to pair it to has. This is because the three albino strains do not and should not be mixed. For instance if you were to pair a bell albino to an animal with a tremper albino het you would end up with hatchlings carry hets for two strains of albino which muddys the gene pool and is best avoided. Ideally it is best to breed only from animals perchased from a reliable source, where you have access to the full parentage or a fully accurate description of both morph and any possible hets. 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xxmasal22xx

Well i havent had any of those leos for quite some time, but the new owner wanted to know, so i figured id ask him.

No, they do not all live together. The blizzard is paired with a high yellow and white female. But they are all adults now.


----------



## mishka83

Here's my 4 year old boy, Solar.

Anyone know what morph he is?

He's super friendly and a great wee guy


----------



## LovLight

In B&Q today and they had some tiles going cheap so I thought I'd give them a go as I've been wanting a different floor covering for my downstairs viv stack and they kinda match the black lino I got the otber week. Tried it out in the empty one, what do you think? 









Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LovLight

mishka83 said:


> Here's my 4 year old boy, Solar.
> 
> Anyone know what morph he is?
> 
> He's super friendly and a great wee guy
> 
> 
> [URL=http://i657.photobucket.com/albums/uu295/aldal83/solar_zpsa2449e38.jpg]image[/URL]


He looks like a very handsome super hypo to me 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LovLight

Egg watch update!
Star is back in her lay box so fingers crossed for clutch number 3 tonight 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

LovLight said:


> In B&Q today and they had some tiles going cheap so I thought I'd give them a go as I've been wanting a different floor covering for my downstairs viv stack and they kinda match the black lino I got the otber week. Tried it out in the empty one, what do you think?
> image
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


Looks fab SJ


----------



## LovLight

heatherjhenshaw said:


> Looks fab SJ


Thank you Heather 
I'm have a diddle arround with this one whilst its empty as I have some shelves to go into them as well to increase the floor space and interest a bit. This will be Jupiter's new home once he's out of quarrentine and he's a nosey lil so and so lol so I'm sure he will appreciate some nooks and crannies to explore. Although I think I best replace the pink flowers plant as its not to butch for a boy is it! 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Artisan

Those tiles look good sj. Did you manage to get your cobbles from b+q hun? 

Fingers crossed for star leaving you some lovy white pearls : victory:


----------



## loonymoony

*morph help....*



mishka83 said:


> Here's my 4 year old boy, Solar.
> 
> Anyone know what morph he is?
> 
> He's super friendly and a great wee guy
> 
> 
> image



*He Looks like a SunGlow Enigma, near on spot on the same looking as my old Questar..... 
(SJ the give away is in the base eye colour and speckling formation/colour on the head)*


----------



## LovLight

Artisan said:


> Those tiles look good sj. Did you manage to get your cobbles from b+q hun?
> 
> Fingers crossed for star leaving you some lovy white pearls : victory:


Thanks Rach 
No they only had the smaller pebbly ones or some chinese polished things? Bit of a pain but I'm going past the aquarium place tomo so I'll have a look if they've got something in there. Shelves are airing out nicely though after two coats of yacht varnish. I've put them outside to speed up the process a bit whilst its dry and the smell is a bit less strong today.
Fingers crossed with Star though for another two good eggs! Poor lil bugger is waddling around like a good'un again at the moment. 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LovLight

loonymoony said:


> *He Looks like a SunGlow Enigma, near on spot on the same looking as my old Questar..... (SJ the give away is in the base eye colour and speckling formation/colour on the head)*
> 
> [URL=http://i975.photobucket.com/albums/ae231/loonymoony-photos/1452_zpsedaecf52.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i975.photobucket.com/albums/ae231/loonymoony-photos/0024_zps8598d161.jpg]image[/URL]


I seriously have to learn to follow my head with these things ya know! I was squinting at that eye thinking it wasnt quite 'normal' and then went nope just my dodgy phone again! I shall make yet another note as I'm determined to get this visual id thing down lol 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## loonymoony

*work in progress.....*



LovLight said:


> I seriously have to learn to follow my head with these things ya know! I was squinting at that eye thinking it wasnt quite 'normal' and then went nope just my dodgy phone again! I shall make yet another note as I'm determined to get this visual id thing down lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2



*Definantly hun, this one just instantly popped out to me as he was a spitting image, anything Enigma does throw a spanner into the works though, same with W&Y these days, so getting trickier. Taken me the last 4 years to get to grips with photo Id'ing to the level I have and I'm still learning, forever a work in progress :2thumb:*


----------



## Artisan

LovLight said:


> Thanks Rach
> No they only had the smaller pebbly ones or some chinese polished things? Bit of a pain but I'm going past the aquarium place tomo so I'll have a look if they've got something in there. Shelves are airing out nicely though after two coats of yacht varnish. I've put them outside to speed up the process a bit whilst its dry and the smell is a bit less strong today.
> Fingers crossed with Star though for another two good eggs! Poor lil bugger is waddling around like a good'un again at the moment.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


Excellent hun - shelves on the go.....they do stink though! A bit of a pain you couldnt get you're cobbles though. I went to the local woods today and picked up some thin flat rocks....going to silicone 2 smaller rocks (one on each side) underneath ... and will have some free natural looking rock hides ....that will also double as yet something else to try and climb on/sit on top of


----------



## KrazyKate

Artisan said:


> Excellent hun - shelves on the go.....they do stink though! A bit of a pain you couldnt get you're cobbles though. I went to the local woods today and picked up some thin flat rocks....going to silicone 2 smaller rocks (one on each side) underneath ... and will have some free natural looking rock hides ....that will also double as yet something else to try and climb on/sit on top of


Hi Artisan

Can I ask how do you prepare natural 'found' stuff for a viv? Do you wash it, freeze it or perhaps stick it in the oven? I would like to create something a bit more natural for my crew but not sure how to prepare it safely.

Thanks


----------



## Artisan

KrazyKate said:


> Hi Artisan
> 
> Can I ask how do you prepare natural 'found' stuff for a viv? Do you wash it, freeze it or perhaps stick it in the oven? I would like to create something a bit more natural for my crew but not sure how to prepare it safely.
> 
> Thanks


Hiya

Well some people reckon you dont need to do much other then a good scrub but I usuallt soak in a bucket of water with a small amount of bleach and let them soak overnight. Then soak in fresh water for a few hours and air dry. Probably a bit much lol but I like to make sure there's no germs/bacteria or a forest critter hasn't peed on it


----------



## DragonFish66

I just scrub rocks and let them dry same as wood i just leave in a dry place in the house for several weeks anything living on it does'nt last long the rocks i get are from the beach


----------



## LovLight

Artisan said:


> Excellent hun - shelves on the go.....they do stink though! A bit of a pain you couldnt get you're cobbles though. I went to the local woods today and picked up some thin flat rocks....going to silicone 2 smaller rocks (one on each side) underneath ... and will have some free natural looking rock hides ....that will also double as yet something else to try and climb on/sit on top of


Sounds good hun, let me know how you get on. 
I tried something similar a while back with some plum slate stones, I think they were a tad bit on the small side though so they didnt last to long.
I've got a pack of cork tile placemats lurking around the place somewhere though so I think I may try giving them a coat of this yacht varnish too and see if I cant find some 'feet' for them to try and make a false bottom/hide on one side. Might as well try it as they aren't going to get used for anything else 
Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mishka83

I've googled both super hypo and sunglow enigma and he looks more like the super hypo! He has green eyes, not sure if that makes any difference? :blush:


----------



## KrazyKate

Artisan said:


> Hiya
> 
> Well some people reckon you dont need to do much other then a good scrub but I usuallt soak in a bucket of water with a small amount of bleach and let them soak overnight. Then soak in fresh water for a few hours and air dry. Probably a bit much lol but I like to make sure there's no germs/bacteria or a forest critter hasn't peed on it


:lol2: I carved a bit of wood to get rid of the sharp bits and then put it in the dishwasher on a hot wash without detergent!! Looking for stones now.

You may have seen from my other posts I'm waiting for babies, totally out of my depth and feel like an expectant parent! I hate when they don't eat anything for days on end.


----------



## Mr Chad

How often do all your leos shed?

Penny fully shed about two weeks ago (totally obvious as she looked like she was wearing a bluey grey baggy jumper) but when I changed her water day before yesterday her tail was shedding again.

She got it off no problem, she's a great shedder but I wondered is it normal to shed so soon, or just on one area?


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

Thinkin about upgrading my geckos to a 1.5x2x2ft (lengthxdepthxheight) vivarim... Is this size ok for a single adult ?


----------



## LovLight

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> Thinkin about upgrading my geckos to a 1.5x2x2ft (lengthxdepthxheight) vivarim... Is this size ok for a single adult ?


Yes that would be the minimum requirement(floorspace) for an adult leo. 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## loonymoony

*morph help....*



mishka83 said:


> I've googled both super hypo and sunglow enigma and he looks more like the super hypo! He has green eyes, not sure if that makes any difference? :blush:


*
Yes 'green tone' to the eyes is one of the indicator signs of the Enigma gene in place, it can't be a 'plain' Super Hypo with those eyes (they would be silver/black)
if you break it down a SunGlow Enigma is just a: Hypo/super Hypo Albino Enigma.*


----------



## LovLight

loonymoony said:


> *
> Yes 'green tone' to the eyes is one of the indicator signs of the Enigma gene in place, it can't be a 'plain' Super Hypo with those eyes (they would be silver/black)
> if you break it down a SunGlow Enigma is just a: Hypo/super Hypo Albino Enigma.*


Hey Lunar, I'm making notes again lol  can I ask whilst your here about the tails in enigmas? From what I understand they can often have a 'whiteout' effect to them or at least a much reduced patternation, but is this a given or does the effect lessen with age? I ask cause the leo in the pic has a lot more pattern to the tail than what I(in my very limited knowledge of the morph) would expect to see in an enigma? Also probably just my phone but the spots look black? The other thing that confuses me is how to distinguish between the albino type when the enigma gene is in play? As the eye colour/pattern can be distorted? Sorry for all the questions but I'm just quite interested to learn about these things as I do find all this stuff fascinating(I'm a leo nerd I think lol)especially identifying the true markers of a morph in order to pick the best examples now I'm breeding. Not that I'll be breeding enigmas as I don't think anyone without extensive knowledge of the syndrome should until more is known but I'm just rambling now so I'll shut up. 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Artisan

LovLight said:


> Hey Lunar, I'm making notes again lol  can I ask whilst your here about the tails in enigmas? From what I understand they can often have a 'whiteout' effect to them or at least a much reduced patternation, but is this a given or does the effect lessen with age? I ask cause the leo in the pic has a lot more pattern to the tail than what I(in my very limited knowledge of the morph) would expect to see in an enigma? Also probably just my phone but the spots look black? The other thing that confuses me is how to distinguish between the albino type when the enigma gene is in play? As the eye colour/pattern can be distorted? Sorry for all the questions but I'm just quite interested to learn about these things as I do find all this stuff fascinating(I'm a leo nerd I think lol)especially identifying the true markers of a morph in order to pick the best examples now I'm breeding. Not that I'll be breeding enigmas as I don't think anyone without extensive knowledge of the syndrome should until more is known but I'm just rambling now so I'll shut up.
> 
> Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


I would also be interested in this too as im trying to learn everything I can


----------



## loonymoony

*Enigma morphs, whats what?......*



LovLight said:


> Hey Lunar, I'm making notes again lol  can I ask whilst your here about the tails in enigmas? From what I understand they can often have a 'whiteout' effect to them or at least a much reduced patternation, but is this a given or does the effect lessen with age? I ask cause the leo in the pic has a lot more pattern to the tail than what I(in my very limited knowledge of the morph) would expect to see in an enigma? Also probably just my phone but the spots look black? The other thing that confuses me is how to distinguish between the albino type when the enigma gene is in play? As the eye colour/pattern can be distorted? Sorry for all the questions but I'm just quite interested to learn about these things as I do find all this stuff fascinating(I'm a leo nerd I think lol)especially identifying the true markers of a morph in order to pick the best examples now I'm breeding. Not that I'll be breeding enigmas as I don't think anyone without extensive knowledge of the syndrome should until more is known but I'm just rambling now so I'll shut up.
> 
> Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2



*As with any morphs there are always variation, in Enigmas it is like this has been turned up ten fold, you are quite right often Enigma based morphs can have a tail white/wash out (you see this as hatchlings especially, damn good way to see if it's in play early on, along with unusual/weird patternation, like big blobs on the head from right out of the egg) sometimes with age and growth more speckling bleeds in on the tails, this being something I've seen in all my guys regardless of morph, till they can appear 'normal', super speckling is also something commonly seen on the tails, heads (look at questy's autumnal speckling with bled out edging, it screams Enigma) and on the bodies too in morphs like the SS's where Super speckling/spotting is very common, so it's like one extreme to another depending on the morph. This was Questar as a baby, note the tail here and how much it has changed....*



*Questar's tail spots are dark brown now, choccy coloured not black, you can get some really dark brown tones that are still very much without any black pigmenting, easier to see in person than on a photo obviously, where colours get washed out or overly intensified, depending on the settings and flash.

The eye as I said quite often has something 'special' about it, often it is this green hue/tone I spoke off, see that alot in the Tremper Enigma mixes, like Questar is, or a lot of rusty orange mottling is another common occurance, the gene also intensifys red eye pigments too, so solid red eyes are REALLY bright scarlet red, rather than the cherry/bloody/wine red we often see. Its hard to pin down hun, sorry I can't be more definitive, the more you see them, the more you get a feel for the little things about them that give them away visually. Hope thats of some help :2thumb:*


----------



## LovLight

loonymoony said:


> *As with any morphs there are always variation, in Enigmas it is like this has been turned up ten fold, you are quite right often Enigma based morphs can have a tail white/wash out (you see this as hatchlings especially, damn good way to see if it's in play early on, along with unusual/weird patternation, like big blobs on the head from right out of the egg) sometimes with age and growth more speckling bleeds in on the tails, this being something I've seen in all my guys regardless of morph, till they can appear 'normal', super speckling is also something commonly seen on the tails, heads (look at questy's autumnal speckling with bled out edging, it screams Enigma) and on the bodies too in morphs like the SS's where Super speckling/spotting is very common, so it's like one extreme to another depending on the morph. This was Questar as a baby, note the tail here and how much it has changed....*
> 
> [URL=http://i975.photobucket.com/albums/ae231/loonymoony-photos/2A19_zpse003fbf3.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> *Questar's tail spots are dark brown now, choccy coloured not black, you can get some really dark brown tones that are still very much without any black pigmenting, easier to see in person than on a photo obviously, where colours get washed out or overly intensified, depending on the settings and flash.
> 
> The eye as I said quite often has something 'special' about it, often it is this green hue/tone I spoke off, see that alot in the Tremper Enigma mixes, like Questar is, or a lot of rusty orange mottling is another common occurance, the gene also intensifys red eye pigments too, so solid red eyes are REALLY bright scarlet red, rather than the cherry/bloody/wine red we often see. Its hard to pin down hun, sorry I can't be more definitive, the more you see them, the more you get a feel for the little things about them that give them away visually. Hope thats of some help :2thumb:*


Thanks Lunar :thumbup:
That is a big help as I know Enigmas are hard to explain given that they are so variable. My first reaction when I saw the pic was 'hmm looks like a super hypo but there's something a bit off with that eye' I knew it wasnt eclipse and not seeing any of the obvious enigmary things like white tail or unusual splodges I just thought it must be phone. Tis good to know that at least something slightly 'off' is beginning to register now though, I just have to learn to trust in my instincts a bit more! I now have several more pointers to look out for too so thanks for sharing. 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mr Chad

Mr Chad said:


> How often do all your leos shed?
> 
> Penny fully shed about two weeks ago (totally obvious as she looked like she was wearing a bluey grey baggy jumper) but when I changed her water day before yesterday her tail was shedding again.
> 
> She got it off no problem, she's a great shedder but I wondered is it normal to shed so soon, or just on one area?


Anybody?


----------



## SmexyHerps

Anyone know what I should breed to my Super Hypo carrot tail? Im not reaqaly looking to make money, just to gain experience and get some nice looking morphs: victory:


----------



## Artisan

Mr Chad said:


> Anybody?


I notice with any newbies I get...they shed every few weeks as they start putting weight on more once happy/settled and getting all meals to themselves instead of having to compete with other gecks (as I keep them on their own) 
After a while they shed less often as they've filled out/grown etc.....and start to slow down and shed less as they grow at a slower rate.
This is just my observations on my own 5 leos : victory:


----------



## Mr Chad

Artisan said:


> I notice with any newbies I get...they shed every few weeks as they start putting weight on more once happy/settled and getting all meals to themselves instead of having to compete with other gecks (as I keep them on their own)
> After a while they shed less often as they've filled out/grown etc.....and start to slow down and shed less as they grow at a slower rate.
> This is just my observations on my own 5 leos : victory:


Thanks. She is eating again and fattening up so I assumed she would shed a bit more but this time it was just her tail. I'd had her out earlier in the day and she certainly wasnt dulled or baggy looking.

As long as its not a known sign of anything or a problem i'm happy. 

She's certainly come into her own and is so chilled and relaxed its unreal


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

my gorgeous little Lady Bug laid two stunning eggs tonight, i've got them in the incubator already, i'm gonna be clucking for the next two months now! i want babies!!


----------



## DragonFish66

My soon to be Tug line hypo snow male cant wait also coming with it is a hypo tangerine and another through no pics yet its gonna be a long couple of months :lol2:


----------



## DragonFish66

Just took a few snaps before cleaning and feeding think she might be going into shed now well settled and calm :2thumb:


----------



## BretJordan

My little guy after shedding a couple of days ago! He's also starting to fatten up a little bit now too which is great news! I also fed him his first wax worm today after letting me handle him. So now every week when i get him out of his viv for a cuddle hopefully he will know he's going to get a treat! :lol2:


----------



## Mr Chad

Well if everybody is having a picture party! :2thumb:
Bernie









Bernie 









Amy









Penny









Amy is a bit less timid now and Bernie will just walk straight out of the viv onto my hand. Somebody said that Bernie may be a sunglow albino, how can you tell?


----------



## Artisan

DragonFish66 said:


> My soon to be Tug line hypo snow male cant wait also coming with it is a hypo tangerine and another through no pics yet its gonna be a long couple of months :lol2:
> 
> image


Ooooh nice!


DragonFish66 said:


> Just took a few snaps before cleaning and feeding think she might be going into shed now well settled and calm :2thumb:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


And some lovely shots of the one you have now hun 
Must take some more of my lot. I have quite the little gecko family now and love taking pics of them....they have all put so much weight on! : victory:


----------



## Artisan

Nice pics Mr Chad :2thumb:


----------



## LovLight

Some fab pics Mr Chad :thumbup:
I especially like the first of Bernie.....great patternation and seemingly a very cheeky chappie! 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LovLight

Eggsciting(yes ive been watching the bad puns of the omelette challenge on Saturday Kitchen) news on egg watch!
I have just caught my girly Star laying her third clutch of eggies and took a quick snap minus flash so not to disturb








Fingers crossed they are gooduns 
Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Artisan

LovLight said:


> Eggsciting(yes ive been watching the bad puns of the omelette challenge on Saturday Kitchen) news on egg watch!
> I have just caught my girly Star laying her third clutch of eggies and took a quick snap minus flash so not to disturb
> image
> Fingers crossed they are gooduns
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


Eggcellent news indeed! Oooooh the aneggipation (hmmmm didn't quite work with the word anticipation)


----------



## LovLight

Artisan said:


> Eggcellent news indeed! Oooooh the aneggipation (hmmmm didn't quite work with the word anticipation)


Lol James Martin has done worse! 

Whoop Whoop! Tis a fabadoodly day when the sun is shining and there are eggies for the bator 
I need to get me some hatchie names written down I think.

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Artisan

LovLight said:


> Lol James Martin has done worse!
> 
> Whoop Whoop! Tis a fabadoodly day when the sun is shining and there are eggies for the bator
> I need to get me some hatchie names written down I think.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


Ooooh yes baby names  

Cant wait til next year when I can do my very first pairing of my 2011 tremper male and my early 2012 tremper hybino girl. The prospect is super exciting for me :2thumb:


----------



## LovLight

Artisan said:


> Ooooh yes baby names
> 
> Cant wait til next year when I can do my very first pairing of my 2011 tremper male and my early 2012 tremper hybino girl. The prospect is super exciting for me :2thumb:


You'll be in your element hun! Tis a super exciting thinv having lil eggies cooking in the bator. You'll have some gorgeous chunky hatchies from those two as well :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BretJordan

LovLight said:


> Eggsciting(yes ive been watching the bad puns of the omelette challenge on Saturday Kitchen) news on egg watch!
> I have just caught my girly Star laying her third clutch of eggies and took a quick snap minus flash so not to disturb
> image
> Fingers crossed they are gooduns
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


Fingers crossed from me! Let us all know what happens!



Artisan said:


> Eggcellent news indeed! Oooooh the aneggipation (hmmmm didn't quite work with the word anticipation)


Lol aneggipation that did tickle me! :')


----------



## LovLight

BretJordan said:


> Fingers crossed from me! Let us all know what happens!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol aneggipation that did tickle me! :')


Thanks Bret, will do! 
Been a slow old start to the year with all the dodgy weather but things are picking up now 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## loonymoony

*first Moon Geckos baby 2013.....*

*Guess what I found this morning.........................:whistling2:
................ yep thats right my first little stunner of 2013, 
Please welcome Shard the little Gem Snow Eclipse awwwwwwwwww sooooooooooooooooo cute:flrt:*:flrt::flrt:


----------



## Artisan

loonymoony said:


> *Guess what I found this morning.........................:whistling2:
> ................ yep thats right my first little stunner of 2013,
> Please welcome Shard the little Gem Snow Eclipse awwwwwwwwww sooooooooooooooooo cute:flrt:*:flrt::flrt:
> 
> [URL=http://i975.photobucket.com/albums/ae231/loonymoony-photos/003_zpsb8c9b4aa.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i975.photobucket.com/albums/ae231/loonymoony-photos/006_zpsb4341314.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i975.photobucket.com/albums/ae231/loonymoony-photos/002_zps6ece7e41.jpg]image[/URL]


Oooooooooh you has bubbas! (Starts rubbing hands together in anticipation of future hatchies.....one if which might have my name on it when I actually find out what sex my mack is) :lol2:

Congrats lunar...he/she is splendid!


----------



## loonymoony

*'should' be......*



Artisan said:


> Oooooooooh you has bubbas! (Starts rubbing hands together in anticipation of future hatchies.....one if which might have my name on it when I actually find out what sex my mack is) :lol2:
> 
> Congrats lunar...he/she is splendid!



*Thanks hun, 
incubated at 26-27c so 'SHOULD' be female in theory :lol2:
Lovely to have a baby on the hatchling rack, it felt so sad it was empty, been a slow and late old start this year, damn bloody weather screwing everything up, my poor girls didn't know if they were coming or going here :devil: Next ones due next week/following :2thumb:*


----------



## Marcia

Had my first 2 eggs of the year this morning from my hypo tug snow  I'm like a child on Xmas day here lol


Sent from my iPhone whilst battling zombies


----------



## Artisan

A pc of Dante


----------



## DragonFish66

Artisan said:


> Ooooh nice!
> 
> And some lovely shots of the one you have now hun
> Must take some more of my lot. I have quite the little gecko family now and love taking pics of them....they have all put so much weight on! : victory:


Yer cant wait i've now got the pic of the new hypo tangerine another nice one just one more morph to pic and then the wait till there ready to send :2thumb: heres a pic it just hatched out last night :mf_dribble:


----------



## Artisan

DragonFish66 said:


> Yer cant wait i've now got the pic of the new hypo tangerine another nice one just one more morph to pic and then the wait till there ready to send :2thumb: heres a pic it just hatched out last night :mf_dribble:
> 
> image


I recognise that lil babba.....you getting them off hayley13?  

Very cute indeedy!


----------



## DragonFish66

Artisan said:


> I recognise that lil babba.....you getting them off hayley13?
> 
> Very cute indeedy!


Haha yep getting another of her aswell and in the summer hopefully the mack super snow and APTOR/glow then thats me for a year or two :lol2:


----------



## Artisan

Neon


----------



## DragonFish66

Artisan said:


> Neon
> 
> image


Nice one! I havent been able to get a close up of the eye on mine she does'nt like her pic taken :lol2:


----------



## Artisan

DragonFish66 said:


> Nice one! I havent been able to get a close up of the eye on mine she does'nt like her pic taken :lol2:


Mine are a bunch of posers :lol2:


----------



## efcseany

*New Family Member*

Here's my latest member of the family, Opal.


http://s1275.photobucket.com/user/efcseany19/media/Opal_zpsbb31e2fe.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1

http://s1275.photobucket.com/user/efcseany19/media/Opal2_zps4c0a8e02.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## babychessie

loonymoony said:


> *Guess what I found this morning.........................:whistling2:
> ................ yep thats right my first little stunner of 2013,
> Please welcome Shard the little Gem Snow Eclipse awwwwwwwwww sooooooooooooooooo cute:flrt:*:flrt::flrt:
> 
> [URL=http://i975.photobucket.com/albums/ae231/loonymoony-photos/003_zpsb8c9b4aa.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i975.photobucket.com/albums/ae231/loonymoony-photos/006_zpsb4341314.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i975.photobucket.com/albums/ae231/loonymoony-photos/002_zps6ece7e41.jpg]image[/URL]


Awh, congrats! Shard is so cute, her tiny little toes are adorable! :flrt:


----------



## russwhite

this is moosho another male of mine he is a hypo with some nice tang hints running through his yellow


----------



## efcseany

Here's Opal again. Seems to have settled in well :2thumb:

http://s1275.photobucket.com/user/efcseany19/media/Opal3_zpsfcd17092.jpg.html


----------



## Mr Chad

Artisan said:


> Nice pics Mr Chad :2thumb:





LovLight said:


> Some fab pics Mr Chad :thumbup:
> I especially like the first of Bernie.....great patternation and seemingly a very cheeky chappie!



Thank you both :2thumb:

They're certainly photogenic. Bernie is certainly a cheeky one, really comfortable with me once it gets dark and is quite happy to jump on my hand and go for a walk.

Amy is very shy considering she is the biggest out of the 3, not seen her eat much seems to be more more comfortable hiding away and doing her own thing when i'm not around.

Penny is always happy to be stroked and you can pick her up and move her no problems but she's always been shy to walk onto me. Last night for the first time she walked straight onto my hand and up my arm and sat on my shoulder why I changed her water. Was really shocked, but happy that she's nicely settled.


----------



## DragonFish66

russwhite said:


> this is moosho another male of mine he is a hypo with some nice tang hints running through his yellow
> 
> image


Very nice! :no1:


----------



## Artisan

Mr Chad said:


> Thank you both :2thumb:
> 
> They're certainly photogenic. Bernie is certainly a cheeky one, really comfortable with me once it gets dark and is quite happy to jump on my hand and go for a walk.
> 
> Amy is very shy considering she is the biggest out of the 3, not seen her eat much seems to be more more comfortable hiding away and doing her own thing when i'm not around.
> 
> Penny is always happy to be stroked and you can pick her up and move her no problems but she's always been shy to walk onto me. Last night for the first time she walked straight onto my hand and up my arm and sat on my shoulder why I changed her water. Was really shocked, but happy that she's nicely settled.


It's funny how they can be so different In personalities. My hypo Eden is so shy I have to check her everyday to make sure she's ok coz I never see her....but at the other end if the spectrum is my tremper Dante....who as soon as I open his viv....he shoots out to see me and clamber all over me  

The other 3 are somewhere in between. Funny little characters.


----------



## Artisan

efcseany said:


> Here's Opal again. Seems to have settled in well :2thumb:
> 
> Opal3_zpsfcd17092.jpg Photo by efcseany19 | Photobucket


Opal is so cute


----------



## DragonFish66

Heres the final one out of the 3 i'm getting a hypo het bell great colour to her at only 3 weeks old i think she is


----------



## babychessie

DragonFish66 said:


> Heres the final one out of the 3 i'm getting a hypo het bell great colour to her at only 3 weeks old i think she is
> 
> image


She's very pretty! :2thumb:


----------



## efcseany

Artisan said:


> Opal is so cute


The naughty girl tried to get out of the vivarium last night. Put my hand in to place some food and she ran straight up it! :halo:

Was shocked.


----------



## Mr Chad

DragonFish66 said:


> Heres the final one out of the 3 i'm getting a hypo het bell great colour to her at only 3 weeks old i think she is
> 
> image


Little beauty, the colour on the tail is so crisp. Very white.


----------



## LovLight

DragonFish66 said:


> Heres the final one out of the 3 i'm getting a hypo het bell great colour to her at only 3 weeks old i think she is
> 
> image


Ooo very pretty 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Recluso

Here's Juno (a.k.a 'Happy Face') a year on. Still very shy sadly, although she's always at the glass when the doors are shut!, but she's very pretty. I love seeing the change in her after she's shed as I can never get over how bright and colourful she seems after!


----------



## Piranha72

Here's my SHTCTB Clementine posing for the camera


----------



## tremerz97

My girl has just laid an egg  an she laid it in her poo . Looks very whit but it's squishy. I don't have anything to put it in so I improvised. I got polystyrene sheets and made a thick layer then cut the egg shape. I will have to use my 6x2x2 viv as an incubator with ceramic and pulse stat any help?


----------



## KarlHowells

my lil ones got their first reptiles yesterday :whistling2:


































Starting them young - wont be long and they'll be feeding (or trying!!) Scar


----------



## LovLight

tremerz97 said:


> My girl has just laid an egg  an she laid it in her poo . Looks very whit but it's squishy. I don't have anything to put it in so I improvised. I got polystyrene sheets and made a thick layer then cut the egg shape. I will have to use my 6x2x2 viv as an incubator with ceramic and pulse stat any help?


Bit of an obvious question but has she been with a male? As if not the egg will not be fertile. 
The first egg my girl Star laid this year was a dud and it too was a little in the soft side. It did plump up when covered with a well squeezed out damp sheet of kitchen paper though so if you think there is a chance the egg could be fertile and you are prepared for the possibility of hatchies you could try this as if she was not provided with/did not use a lay box it could well have dehydrated. 
Have you placed the egg on any form of moistende substrate like perlite? 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tremerz97

LovLight said:


> Bit of an obvious question but has she been with a male? As if not the egg will not be fertile.
> The first egg my girl Star laid this year was a dud and it too was a little in the soft side. It did plump up when covered with a well squeezed out damp sheet of kitchen paper though so if you think there is a chance the egg could be fertile and you are prepared for the possibility of hatchies you could try this as if she was not provided with/did not use a lay box it could well have dehydrated.
> Have you placed the egg on any form of moistende substrate like perlite?
> 
> Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


Yes she has, this isn't her first. I am prepared. And no I dont have any. That's why I used polystyrene. Thanks


----------



## DragonFish66

babychessie said:


> She's very pretty! :2thumb:





Mr Chad said:


> Little beauty, the colour on the tail is so crisp. Very white.





LovLight said:


> Ooo very pretty
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


Cheers all, the days are starting to drag :lol2: all setups are ready and waiting well i've 5 empty setups up and running and a few spare ones aswell just in case :whistling2:


----------



## loonymoony

*sulk and cry............*

*:devil: Right thats it, not posting on this thread anymore, I posted my firsty baby of the year, which I was sooooo excited and happy about and got just one reply, I is VERY sad now booooooo hooo.........................***storms off to sulk & cry****


----------



## DragonFish66

loonymoony said:


> *:devil: Right thats it, not posting on this thread anymore, I posted my firsty baby of the year, which I was sooooo excited and happy about and got just one reply, I is VERY sad now booooooo hooo.........................***storms off to sulk & cry****


:lol2: you got plenty off likes through :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Mr Chad

I've now got two super friendly geckos, as soon as the vivs are open both Penny and Bernie just want to jump out and come for a walk. Bernie was sat on my head last night, little nutter.

Glad they're all settled and happy.

Seeing all these babies is really making me want to get a little boy and try breeding next year.


----------



## efcseany

Feeding time for Opal last night - she's a greedy girl. Gobbled up every last bit - She seems so settled already! :smile:


----------



## Artisan

efcseany said:


> Feeding time for Opal last night - she's a greedy girl. Gobbled up every last bit - She seems so settled already! :smile:


Thats good  some settle a lot quicker then others. One of mine took a fortnight to start eating properly but another started gobbling dubia roaches and locust on his first night (greedy boy)


----------



## efcseany

Artisan said:


> Thats good  some settle a lot quicker then others. One of mine took a fortnight to start eating properly but another started gobbling dubia roaches and locust on his first night (greedy boy)


She seems very settled. She also seems eager to come out for a wonder already - I'm not sure how to take that as to whether that's a good sign or not!


----------



## Artisan

Mr Chad said:


> I've now got two super friendly geckos, as soon as the vivs are open both Penny and Bernie just want to jump out and come for a walk. Bernie was sat on my head last night, little nutter.
> 
> Glad they're all settled and happy.
> 
> Seeing all these babies is really making me want to get a little boy and try breeding next year.


Im going to be pairing my 2011 tremper boy and my early 2012 tremper hybino girl next year. Cant wait!!! The male is 2 years old now but its obviously very important to make sure the females are of correct age aswell and have matured to their fullest healthiest potential as breeding takes so much out of them. I'm sticking to the over 2 years of age and only aslong as they are really healthy weights and doing well.

I can see you keeping all your babies if you bred :lol2: I know im going to find it hard to part with any little darlings. But I am going to vet potential new owners as I want them to go to the best homes possible


----------



## Mr Chad

Artisan said:


> Im going to be pairing my 2011 tremper boy and my early 2012 tremper hybino girl next year. Cant wait!!! The male is 2 years old now but its obviously very important to make sure the females are of correct age aswell and have matured to their fullest healthiest potential as breeding takes so much out of them. I'm sticking to the over 2 years of age and only aslong as they are really healthy weights and doing well.
> 
> I can see you keeping all your babies if you bred :lol2: I know im going to find it hard to part with any little darlings. But I am going to vet potential new owners as I want them to go to the best homes possible



You do right, certainly want whats best for them.

If I do breed i'd love to keep them all but I think the OH would kick me out. I'd keep one of them and then sell on the rest to my local reptile shop where I got penny from. They really care about the animals and everything in there is set up as it should be. I'd probably try and sell for credit as I spend a fortune in there as it is!

2 years is a pretty good rule. I've got lots of reading up to do, and would also need to decide what morph male to get.....That could take a while!

I've read a few bits on here and some people seem to treat them as commodities to make money from. If I do breed it'll just be for the experience of helping a new life come into the world. 

Certainly a long term project if I do, i'm loving having the 3 and certainly starting to feel a bond with them - especially now they're getting comfy and wanting to explore.


----------



## Artisan

Mr Chad said:


> You do right, certainly want whats best for them.
> 
> If I do breed i'd love to keep them all but I think the OH would kick me out. I'd keep one of them and then sell on the rest to my local reptile shop where I got penny from. They really care about the animals and everything in there is set up as it should be. I'd probably try and sell for credit as I spend a fortune in there as it is!
> 
> 2 years is a pretty good rule. I've got lots of reading up to do, and would also need to decide what morph male to get.....That could take a while!
> 
> I've read a few bits on here and some people seem to treat them as commodities to make money from. If I do breed it'll just be for the experience of helping a new life come into the world.
> 
> Certainly a long term project if I do, i'm loving having the 3 and certainly starting to feel a bond with them - especially now they're getting comfy and wanting to explore.


You have similar reasons as me. I want to do it for the experience of producing strong healthy stunning babies and to create myself some other morphs or more of the same to keep for myself. The ones I do sell - what little money I do get will go back to the geckos - in the way of food/enclosures/equipment .....and possibly more gecks


----------



## DragonFish66

Artisan said:


> You have similar reasons as me. I want to do it for the experience of producing strong healthy stunning babies and to create myself some other morphs or more of the same to keep for myself. The ones I do sell - what little money I do get will go back to the geckos - in the way of food/enclosures/equipment .....and possibly more gecks


:lol2: You sound like me wanting to make new morphs i think to me leos are better in a way than snakes, at least theres not loads you have to find new homes for which would be a pain :2thumb:


----------



## joshhammond

AND IM BACK ON RFUK!!!!! what have i missed????


----------



## tremerz97

joshhammond said:


> AND IM BACK ON RFUK!!!!! what have i missed????


meh the usual. loonymoony complaining on how she didnt get many replies on her gorgeous hatchling.... lol!


----------



## Mr Chad

joshhammond said:


> AND IM BACK ON RFUK!!!!! what have i missed????


Loads and loads and loads of baby talk and baby pics.


----------



## joshhammond

i missed babies!! aww.

my local reptile shop owner got me as well. 

"hey josh, want to see something?"
"ok...."
"you may not like it though..."
"ok...."
*shows baby leopard geckos*
"awwwwwwwww and i have no money.... or space to house more geckos at the moment..."


----------



## lupi lou

Right am trying to get my head around morphs and getting confused :blush: I have established that my little gecko Jeff's mum is a Murphys patternless. Am not too sure if dad is a normal or a high yellow (I could be totally wrong) here's a pic of dad 









so I'm now trying to work out what Jeff is, I think he's a normal but wanted to check to see if i've got it right 
here's a pic of Jeff (he's 4 weeks old in this pic) 









whats your thoughts? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Marcia

Little jeff will be a normal possibly het for Murphy's patternless 


Sent from my iPhone whilst battling zombies


----------



## babychessie

*sames!*



Artisan said:


> You have similar reasons as me. I want to do it for the experience of producing strong healthy stunning babies and to create myself some other morphs or more of the same to keep for myself. The ones I do sell - what little money I do get will go back to the geckos - in the way of food/enclosures/equipment .....and possibly more gecks


I'm the same, I really want to try breeding next season, just because I want to take my hobby and passion to the next stage, and I'd just love to be able to produce my own gorgeous little gecks :flrt:
There are so many nasty commercial traders in the leopard gecko business, and the lack of care some breeders treat their geckos with makes me very sad, like you say, any money I do make will go straight back into ensuring my gecks have the best and happiest of lifestyles!


----------



## babychessie

lupi lou said:


> Right am trying to get my head around morphs and getting confused :blush: I have established that my little gecko Jeff's mum is a Murphys patternless. Am not too sure if dad is a normal or a high yellow (I could be totally wrong) here's a pic of dad
> image
> 
> so I'm now trying to work out what Jeff is, I think he's a normal but wanted to check to see if i've got it right
> here's a pic of Jeff (he's 4 weeks old in this pic)
> image
> 
> whats your thoughts?
> Thanks in advance


As Marcia rightly said, as the normal gene is dominant, the outcome for this would be 100% normal HET for murphey's patternless, providing there are no other un-identified HETS in play within the mum and day :2thumb:

(Jeff is very cute btw :flrt: )


----------



## Artisan

babychessie said:


> I'm the same, I really want to try breeding next season, just because I want to take my hobby and passion to the next stage, and I'd just love to be able to produce my own gorgeous little gecks :flrt:
> There are so many nasty commercial traders in the leopard gecko business, and the lack of care some breeders treat their geckos with makes me very sad, like you say, any money I do make will go straight back into ensuring my gecks have the best and happiest of lifestyles!


I agree....makes me sad too that some people breed underage gecks that arent ready for it in terms of condition and optimal health  our eye pupils are ment to be round....not in the shape of a "£" :devil:


----------



## babychessie

Artisan said:


> I agree....makes me sad too that some people breed underage gecks that arent ready for it in terms of condition and optimal health  our eye pupils are ment to be round....not in the shape of a "£" :devil:


I was scrolling through a breeder's site the other day, I can't remember which but they had a girl for sale, only weighing 40g listed as proven! I MEAN, WHAT EVEN?! :censor:
Makes me so angry!


----------



## lupi lou

babychessie said:


> As Marcia rightly said, as the normal gene is dominant, the outcome for this would be 100% normal HET for murphey's patternless, providing there are no other un-identified HETS in play within the mum and day :2thumb:
> 
> (Jeff is very cute btw :flrt: )


Thank you 
It's not known if either of the parents have any HETs another reason why I wanted to check I was right in my thinking.


----------



## Marcia

lupi lou said:


> Thank you
> It's not known if either of the parents have any HETs another reason why I wanted to check I was right in my thinking.


The only way you'd find out if the parents might be het for anything is by breeding but even then, it may not prove that 


Sent from my iPhone whilst battling zombies


----------



## gooseyquilter

ok so this is a totally different subject but with what do you all weigh ur gecks [I just want the best equipment for when I finally get my little ones. thanks


----------



## DragonFish66

gooseyquilter said:


> ok so this is a totally different subject but with what do you all weigh ur gecks [I just want the best equipment for when I finally get my little ones. thanks


Digital scales ebay has a load on from about tenner upwards


----------



## LovLight

gooseyquilter said:


> ok so this is a totally different subject but with what do you all weigh ur gecks [I just want the best equipment for when I finally get my little ones. thanks


Yup as above a small set of digital scales are best. Salter do a good value range that you can pick up in tesco, wilkos, dunelm etc fir around £7 also argos volours range are under a tenner 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LovLight

Putting up me shelves in the vivs and having a bit of a play about with decor....anyone have any suggestions to improve things?
























At the moment the lil shelf looks a bit high but thats because I have some cork tiles that I've attatched some lil feet to to go in as well so there will be a sort of step/platform thingy underneath which will raise everything by an inch or two. 
Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BretJordan

LovLight said:


> Putting up me shelves in the vivs and having a bit of a play about with decor....anyone have any suggestions to improve things?
> image
> image
> image
> At the moment the lil shelf looks a bit high but thats because I have some cork tiles that I've attatched some lil feet to to go in as well so there will be a sort of step/platform thingy underneath which will raise everything by an inch or two.
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


Looks good to me!  


Some pictures of my little boy getting fatter tail now! :2thumb: 

I love this picture he's a proper poser!

Told you Loki is little poser!

Whats this new substrate?! It's so soft?

Dad? What you doing?.. :lol2:


----------



## babychessie

LovLight said:


> Putting up me shelves in the vivs and having a bit of a play about with decor....anyone have any suggestions to improve things?
> image
> image
> image
> At the moment the lil shelf looks a bit high but thats because I have some cork tiles that I've attatched some lil feet to to go in as well so there will be a sort of step/platform thingy underneath which will raise everything by an inch or two.
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


That...is such a good idea...I'm sorry, but I might have to steal it :lol2:


----------



## LovLight

BretJordan said:


> Looks good to me!
> 
> 
> Some pictures of my little boy getting fatter tail now! :2thumb:
> 
> I love this picture he's a proper poser!
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/F6650F9A-A0CB-4A0F-ABF7-42845E76B152-736-0000005DCEDF8E3F.jpg]image[/URL]
> Told you Loki is little poser!
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/06C0E1B0-9261-4BC5-BA15-214E7E082EA4-736-0000005DDEE6421A.jpg]image[/URL]
> Whats this new substrate?! It's so soft?
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/09835908-797D-4975-A719-8DAD7DC19744-736-0000005DE92C0610.jpg]image[/URL]
> Dad? What you doing?.. :lol2:
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/0DD12A22-D69D-437E-8D27-D46B158ACCB9-736-0000005DF380142A.jpg]image[/URL]


Aww bless him. Its looks like he's saying 'which is my best side'? Lol 
Growing into a heartbreaker! 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LovLight

babychessie said:


> That...is such a good idea...I'm sorry, but I might have to steal it :lol2:


Haha it is a good idea!....but not mine.....I've already stolen it from Artisan  If you scroll back through the thread a bit you'll see her viv pics with the shelves in. I wanted to increase the floorspace on offer a bit in my own so she sent me down to Wilkinsons for these nifty lil corner shelves and brackets. Theres a few sizes available to so lots of choice. 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## babychessie

LovLight said:


> Haha it is a good idea!....but not mine.....I've already stolen it from Artisan  If you scroll back through the thread a bit you'll see her viv pics with the shelves in. I wanted to increase the floorspace on offer a bit in my own so she sent me down to Wilkinsons for these nifty lil corner shelves and brackets. Theres a few sizes available to so lots of choice.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


Yeah, I totally agree! There's so much wasted height in my vivs, especially since my boy's such a climber! Hopefully, I'm going to be updating and changing around all my vivs though, as when I first got into leos, in my unknowing naive way, I bough the medium, glass exo terras. 

Although they're good vivariums, they're really not designed for leos, they're such a waste of space and there's so much wasted height! I could have four vivs in the space I have two, and they don't hold heat massively well.

So after exams are all over and I'm feeling slightly less stressed, hopefully going to sell them and get some nice, more appropriate wooden ones, then I can do some idea theft and fit shelves! :lol2:


----------



## LovLight

babychessie said:


> Yeah, I totally agree! There's so much wasted height in my vivs, especially since my boy's such a climber! Hopefully, I'm going to be updating and changing around all my vivs though, as when I first got into leos, in my unknowing naive way, I bough the medium, glass exo terras.
> 
> Although they're good vivariums, they're really not designed for leos, they're such a waste of space and there's so much wasted height! I could have four vivs in the space I have two, and they don't hold heat massively well.
> 
> So after exams are all over and I'm feeling slightly less stressed, hopefully going to sell them and get some nice, more appropriate wooden ones, then I can do some idea theft and fit shelves! :lol2:


Yes there is a lot of wasted space in these things when your not using a bulb as you dont need the height so much. I made my own vivs a while back out of the white contiboard (got rid cause the white looked cheap)and I only made them just over a foot high and they worked quite well however I think if I had have used the 'beech effect' or one of the coloured contiboards they might have been a bit dark.
If uour looking for some new vivs though Swell are selling the new vivexotic range for £32.99 for the 2ft compact ones at the moment. They are the ones ive bought and they are pretty good, lots of scope to extend floorspace and they are designed to stack so you can get a few into a smaller space. 
Good luck with your exams! :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## babychessie

*Read my mind...*



LovLight said:


> Yes there is a lot of wasted space in these things when your not using a bulb as you dont need the height so much. I made my own vivs a while back out of the white contiboard (got rid cause the white looked cheap)and I only made them just over a foot high and they worked quite well however I think if I had have used the 'beech effect' or one of the coloured contiboards they might have been a bit dark.
> If uour looking for some new vivs though Swell are selling the new vivexotic range for £32.99 for the 2ft compact ones at the moment. They are the ones ive bought and they are pretty good, lots of scope to extend floorspace and they are designed to stack so you can get a few into a smaller space.
> Good luck with your exams! :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


You read my mind, those were the exact ones I was planning on getting!:lol2:

I had a look at the measurements the other day, and they just fit perfectly into the space I have, I swear they were designed to fit it my room! Not only that, but conveniently on sale, what luck! :whistling2:


----------



## Artisan

LovLight said:


> Putting up me shelves in the vivs and having a bit of a play about with decor....anyone have any suggestions to improve things?
> image
> image
> image
> At the moment the lil shelf looks a bit high but thats because I have some cork tiles that I've attatched some lil feet to to go in as well so there will be a sort of step/platform thingy underneath which will raise everything by an inch or two.
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


Looking good lovely :2thumb: the little ones will live that once they realise its there. 2 of mine didn't get the hang of shelves at first .... but after a while, I put them on the shelf and left them to find their own way down.....once remembered. ...never forgotten :lol2:
I think yours are the next size down from mine by the look of it. Not sure if mine are large or medium. These are the ones I have in the 2 foots. I use the long rectangle ones in the 2.5 & 3 foot vivs and have a 1.5 foot square one in another. The corner ones are perfect for the 2 foot vivs


----------



## LovLight

Yeah I only got the 200mm ones to start with as I wasnt 100% on the depth. Thought if I start off with the small ones I can add either the larger one underneath or another one the same on the other side. :2thumb:


----------



## Mr Chad

Bernie and Penny now think they're parrots!

Both happy to come out of the vivs, walk straight up my arm and sit on my shoulder and watch the world go by. In fact Penny just sat on my shoulder while I walked through the house to answer the phone.

Bret - Loki looks like he's got some weight on and can tell by the pics he's gonna be social.

Lovlight - vivs are looking good. I could do with some more plants give a bit more cover.


----------



## babychessie

BretJordan said:


> Looks good to me!
> 
> 
> Some pictures of my little boy getting fatter tail now! :2thumb:
> 
> I love this picture he's a proper poser!
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/F6650F9A-A0CB-4A0F-ABF7-42845E76B152-736-0000005DCEDF8E3F.jpg]image[/URL]
> Told you Loki is little poser!
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/06C0E1B0-9261-4BC5-BA15-214E7E082EA4-736-0000005DDEE6421A.jpg]image[/URL]
> Whats this new substrate?! It's so soft?
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/09835908-797D-4975-A719-8DAD7DC19744-736-0000005DE92C0610.jpg]image[/URL]
> Dad? What you doing?.. :lol2:
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/0DD12A22-D69D-437E-8D27-D46B158ACCB9-736-0000005DF380142A.jpg]image[/URL]


So unbelievably spotty! :gasp:

:lol2:


----------



## BretJordan

Thanks for the comments about Loki guys! 
He's really spotty indeed Babychessie I've never seen one yet so bright and spotty! A normal morph I mean. :blush:

And Loki is a little bugger! I came home just 25 minutes ago and went straight to Loki's viv as usual. Instantly checked if he's eaten couldn't tell if he had or not but there was poo so I guessed he had eaten something.. But to check he was okay I took out his foliage and his warm hide but no sign? I then started think hmmm okay this is his main spot so maybe he's regulating his heat in the cold side.. NOPE! :censor::censor: Not there either, worry starts to kick in checking everywhere no sign at all. Jump to ground level first thought was go to my washing pile and look in there nothing, behind pc nope, plug sockets not there neither.. Finally check under bed with flash light couldn't see anything. So my dad and me moved mattress and picked up bed starting to give up hope and there he was happy as ever! :gasp:

Granted when I went to pick him up he was a bit skittish but he's not been handled so much yet. Got him into his viv nice and safely no tail drop and he seemed to be walking fine thank god! 

He must have jumped/climbed/fell at least 2-3ft to get to the ground though! D: Only thing we could think him getting out from is a small hole in the back ventilation hole where I wired everything through. Put some gaffa tape over the vent hole so if that was it It's not going to happen again! I've also made sure that it is now holding wires in place and poked holes in it to still allow ventilation! I still can't believe he was there and he had gotten out?! I'm just so happy he's okay and we found him! I think if i hadn't have come home tonight god knows where he would have wandered off too or what could of happened! Just glad that tonight he's sleeping nice and warm! Here are some pictures of his viv! 





On another note I got a moonlight Arcadia LED strip in there too so no more peeping in the dark anymore! 

SO Happy i found him! Crazy, crazy Leo! Guess that Loki was a good name choice after all!

Thanks guys, Bret! Sorry for the essay still in shock! :lol2:


----------



## gooseyquilter

LovLight said:


> Yup as above a small set of digital scales are best. Salter do a good value range that you can pick up in tesco, wilkos, dunelm etc fir around £7 also argos volours range are under a tenner
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


 thank you so ill go for kitchen ones then:lol2:


----------



## Artisan

babychessie said:


> That...is such a good idea...I'm sorry, but I might have to steal it :lol2:


Hey babychessie....thought id pop some pics up for you and anyone else who might want to use the shelf idea and may have missed my pics. You can use different types of shelf depending on the size of viv. All these are available from wilkinsons as lovlight pointed out. You can also get the yacht varnish/white metal "L" brackets and screws from there (I just take the shelf from the pack and bin the fittings that come with it as they are no good)

My lot go mad for the shelves as soon as it starts going darkish. They love climbing and watching whats going on from up high 







And heres one of the corner ones. I have removed some decor for this one.


----------



## DragonFish66

Artisan said:


> Hey babychessie....thought id pop some pics up for you and anyone else who might want to use the shelf idea and may have missed my pics. You can use different types of shelf depending on the size of viv. All these are available from wilkinsons as lovlight pointed out. You can also get the yacht varnish/white metal "L" brackets and screws from there (I just take the shelf from the pack and bin the fittings that come with it as they are no good)
> 
> My lot go mad for the shelves as soon as it starts going darkish. They love climbing and watching whats going on from up high
> 
> [URL="http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20130316_151520_zpse4cfb73c.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL="http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/DSCN0670_zpsd836e240.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL="http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/DSCN0673_zpsa8ffec64.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> And heres one of the corner ones. I have removed some decor for this one.
> 
> [URL="http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20130420_085106_zps6d21c845.jpg"]image[/URL]


Very nice i'm tempted to get a large ish viv 4ft and set it up something like with a group of females :2thumb:


----------



## russwhite

a nice mack snow hypo hatchling of mine two weeks old  eating like a horse!


----------



## DragonFish66

russwhite said:


> a nice mack snow hatchling of mine two weeks old  eating like a horse!
> 
> image


Nice one! :no1:


----------



## LovLight

russwhite said:


> a nice mack snow hypo hatchling of mine two weeks old  eating like a horse!
> 
> image


Awww congrats 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LovLight

Got a couple of snaps of my big lad Sherlock last night. He's somewhat preoccupied with girly geck smells at the moment but is always willing to pose for the camera! 

Waving hello....









Blue Steel....









Look at my impressive tail....









Me?...handsome?...Why yes I do work out ya know....









Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## babychessie

*Looking good... *



Artisan said:


> Hey babychessie....thought id pop some pics up for you and anyone else who might want to use the shelf idea and may have missed my pics. You can use different types of shelf depending on the size of viv. All these are available from wilkinsons as lovlight pointed out. You can also get the yacht varnish/white metal "L" brackets and screws from there (I just take the shelf from the pack and bin the fittings that come with it as they are no good)
> 
> My lot go mad for the shelves as soon as it starts going darkish. They love climbing and watching whats going on from up high
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20130316_151520_zpse4cfb73c.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/DSCN0670_zpsd836e240.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/DSCN0673_zpsa8ffec64.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> And heres one of the corner ones. I have removed some decor for this one.
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20130420_085106_zps6d21c845.jpg]image[/URL]


Thanks, that's such a fab idea! When time and money allows it, it's something I'm definitely going to think about seriously! :2thumb:

Just thought I'd share, but I've got one of these ; 

http://img291.imageshack.us/img291/5185/dscn0823vc3.jpg

in my viv, and Chess absolutely adores it! I'll take a piccy, next time he sits on it! :whistling2:


----------



## Mr Chad

BretJordan said:


> Thanks for the comments about Loki guys!
> He's really spotty indeed Babychessie I've never seen one yet so bright and spotty! A normal morph I mean. :blush:
> 
> And Loki is a little bugger! I came home just 25 minutes ago and went straight to Loki's viv as usual. Instantly checked if he's eaten couldn't tell if he had or not but there was poo so I guessed he had eaten something.. But to check he was okay I took out his foliage and his warm hide but no sign? I then started think hmmm okay this is his main spot so maybe he's regulating his heat in the cold side.. NOPE! :censor::censor: Not there either, worry starts to kick in checking everywhere no sign at all. Jump to ground level first thought was go to my washing pile and look in there nothing, behind pc nope, plug sockets not there neither.. Finally check under bed with flash light couldn't see anything. So my dad and me moved mattress and picked up bed starting to give up hope and there he was happy as ever! :gasp:
> 
> Granted when I went to pick him up he was a bit skittish but he's not been handled so much yet. Got him into his viv nice and safely no tail drop and he seemed to be walking fine thank god!
> 
> He must have jumped/climbed/fell at least 2-3ft to get to the ground though! D: Only thing we could think him getting out from is a small hole in the back ventilation hole where I wired everything through. Put some gaffa tape over the vent hole so if that was it It's not going to happen again! I've also made sure that it is now holding wires in place and poked holes in it to still allow ventilation! I still can't believe he was there and he had gotten out?! I'm just so happy he's okay and we found him! I think if i hadn't have come home tonight god knows where he would have wandered off too or what could of happened! Just glad that tonight he's sleeping nice and warm! Here are some pictures of his viv!
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/EF13786D-4C2C-40C2-8CF6-B4653D4A12E5-1277-000000B0B1D1BAF8.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/7E36DAEB-70BA-451B-B0BB-616485F6F25E-1277-000000B0BD8038D2.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> On another note I got a moonlight Arcadia LED strip in there too so no more peeping in the dark anymore!
> 
> SO Happy i found him! Crazy, crazy Leo! Guess that Loki was a good name choice after all!
> 
> Thanks guys, Bret! Sorry for the essay still in shock! :lol2:


Cant believe nobody replied to this already.

Glad you found him, there is no worse feeling than losing one. I did say he looked social, he was just off to introduce himself to everybody lol.


----------



## BretJordan

Mr Chad said:


> Cant believe nobody replied to this already.
> 
> Glad you found him, there is no worse feeling than losing one. I did say he looked social, he was just off to introduce himself to everybody lol.


Haha it was on a previous page but like most people (like myself) click on last page tab when they see someone has commented on the thread so they must have missed it. :')

Me too my heart stopped when I took everything out and he wasn't in there! Hahaa yeah definitely is a social bugger got the whole family searching for him.. I couldn't remember if I had left my door open neither so was worrying even more when i was looking! Worse thing about it though is he must have either fell or climbed down my drawers then got on to the floor! :gasp: I just don't know how he managed it and glad that he's walking fine. He's also pooed in his viv so i doubt he has digested anything he shouldn't have! Thank god I found him and he's back in his viv though I wouldn't know what to do otherwise! 

Bret.


----------



## babychessie

BretJordan said:


> Haha it was on a previous page but like most people (like myself) click on last page tab when they see someone has commented on the thread so they must have missed it. :')
> 
> Me too my heart stopped when I took everything out and he wasn't in there! Hahaa yeah definitely is a social bugger got the whole family searching for him.. I couldn't remember if I had left my door open neither so was worrying even more when i was looking! Worse thing about it though is he must have either fell or climbed down my drawers then got on to the floor! :gasp: I just don't know how he managed it and glad that he's walking fine. He's also pooed in his viv so i doubt he has digested anything he shouldn't have! Thank god I found him and he's back in his viv though I wouldn't know what to do otherwise!
> 
> Bret.


God that must have been awful! I don't know what I would have done in your place! I remember once when I thought I'd lost my leo. He wasn't in either of his hides, I took them both out, took out all the decor and his meal dishes, and scoured the place, only to realize, that all along he'd been hanging on the ceiling behind the foliage! I swear he is under the impression he's a crested gecko or something, he is obsessed with climbing things!:lol2:


----------



## BretJordan

Lol! At least he was in his viv though unlike my bugger! If you see the pictures where his viv is it's pretty high! I was a lot was more worried about the fall or climb but he seems to be fine! Thank god! 
Bret.


----------



## babychessie

BretJordan said:


> Lol! At least he was in his viv though unlike my bugger! If you see the pictures where his viv is it's pretty high! I was a lot was more worried about the fall or climb but he seems to be fine! Thank god!
> Bret.


Gosh, yeh! Good thing he wasn't hurt. Should've called him 'Lucky' :lol2:


----------



## BretJordan

Haha if he turns out to be a girl then Lucky will be his new name lol. I was told he was a male but just gotta double check! :') Just so happy he's okay I still can't believe he was under my flaming bed the bugger!


----------



## Mr Chad

I'm slowly trying to get Amy used to me as she's quite shy. Well last night I had her on my arm and she was really settled, when she suddenly did her best locust impression and jumped! :gasp:

Thankfully I was sat down so it was only a few feet but she certainly shocked herself. I checked her over and she was fine and everything moving ok.

Took them all out in the sunshine earlier to walk about on the grass and she was so much friendlier. Think she's realised i'm not going to hurt her. 

On a side note, are any of your geckos vocal?

Never heard a noise from Penny or Bernie but Amy gives a little squeek every now and then.


----------



## babychessie

Mr Chad said:


> I'm slowly trying to get Amy used to me as she's quite shy. Well last night I had her on my arm and she was really settled, when she suddenly did her best locust impression and jumped! :gasp:
> 
> Thankfully I was sat down so it was only a few feet but she certainly shocked herself. I checked her over and she was fine and everything moving ok.
> 
> Took them all out in the sunshine earlier to walk about on the grass and she was so much friendlier. Think she's realised i'm not going to hurt her.
> 
> On a side note, are any of your geckos vocal?
> 
> Never heard a noise from Penny or Bernie but Amy gives a little squeek every now and then.


Nope, not a peep!


----------



## BretJordan

I've never heard mine squeak neither.. The only noise I have ever heard is when he scratches the glass on his viv waving to me. :') And I'm afraid to put Loki on the garden as he's a quick bugger! I had him on my bed earlier and he was trying to escape! :')


----------



## Salamanda

Just a few of my children. I have 17 in total


----------



## babychessie

Salamanda said:


> Just a few of my children. I have 17 in total
> 
> [URL=http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i200/amanda199028/225647_10152778612175076_1437870503_n1_zpsa8204b6b.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i200/amanda199028/575636_10152778634720076_1603980733_n_zpsddfb2178.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i200/amanda199028/255607_10152778566240076_1582027417_n_zpsbc849c26.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i200/amanda199028/575920_10151828982480024_16376847_n_zps81513758.jpg]image[/URL]


Ohmygosh,the baby is so cute! Did you hatch him/her? :flrt:


----------



## Salamanda

babychessie said:


> Ohmygosh,the baby is so cute! Did you hatch him/her? :flrt:


I did  He is from a super snow x rev stripe raptor breeding


----------



## babychessie

*Reptile hammock, as promised...*


As promised earlier, Chester having a good old nosey from his hammock, he loves it! He's being ever so friendly this evening, such a cutie! :flrt:


----------



## babychessie

Salamanda said:


> I did  He is from a super snow x rev stripe raptor breeding


So I'm guessing he's a mack snow? Awh, well congrats, he's lovely!:flrt:


----------



## laksomeister

Mr Chad said:


> I'm slowly trying to get Amy used to me as she's quite shy. Well last night I had her on my arm and she was really settled, when she suddenly did her best locust impression and jumped! :gasp:
> 
> Thankfully I was sat down so it was only a few feet but she certainly shocked herself. I checked her over and she was fine and everything moving ok.
> 
> Took them all out in the sunshine earlier to walk about on the grass and she was so much friendlier. Think she's realised i'm not going to hurt her.
> 
> On a side note, are any of your geckos vocal?
> 
> Never heard a noise from Penny or Bernie but Amy gives a little squeek every now and then.


Juni made a clicking noise the first time she was out of the viv and put on the couch. It was when i was gonna pick her up again, (very skittish when grabbed, only wants to walk onto your hand by herself) think she got stressed and then started clicking.


----------



## Salamanda

babychessie said:


> So I'm guessing he's a mack snow? Awh, well congrats, he's lovely!:flrt:


Yes he is mack! This is him 4 months later. Sadly he dropped his tail after escaping from his rub and going on an adventure.


----------



## Artisan

2 of my leos are starting to drive me mad from about 9.30pm each night. I have all my leos in seperate vivs in my bedroom....and my little mack snow Valentina (who I am now 99% sure is female) has been scratching at the glass the last couple of nights as she seems to think its playtime. Well tonight my tremper male Dante has joined in the fun and games and started scratching his! It's really cute because as soon as I open the doors they come straight out on my hand....the annoying thing is, these 2 are in the stack nearest to my bed and I fall asleep to the sound of endless scratching! (The little darlings) :gasp:


----------



## dawsgeckos92

*my mac db*


----------



## dawsgeckos92

*bad boy*


----------



## Artisan

Artisan said:


> 2 of my leos are starting to drive me mad from about 9.30pm each night. I have all my leos in seperate vivs in my bedroom....and my little mack snow Valentina (who I am now 99% sure is female) has been scratching at the glass the last couple of nights as she seems to think its playtime. Well tonight my tremper male Dante has joined in the fun and games and started scratching his! It's really cute because as soon as I open the doors they come straight out on my hand....the annoying thing is, these 2 are in the stack nearest to my bed and I fall asleep to the sound of endless scratching! (The little darlings) :gasp:


And here is one of the culprits....look carefully now. This pic was taken while in sat in bed watching made in chelsea :lol2:










Oh Valentina you cheeky lil monkey you 










Hi mom....what you watchin?


----------



## BretJordan

Artisan said:


> And here is one of the culprits....look carefully now. This pic was taken while in sat in bed watching made in chelsea :lol2:
> 
> image
> 
> Oh Valentina you cheeky lil monkey you
> 
> image
> 
> Hi mom....what you watchin?
> 
> image


Arwwww she's so cute! :') Look at her little face! How can you not get up and cuddle her!?!


----------



## Mr Chad

Artisan said:


> And here is one of the culprits....look carefully now. This pic was taken while in sat in bed watching made in chelsea :lol2:
> 
> image
> 
> Oh Valentina you cheeky lil monkey you
> 
> image
> 
> Hi mom....what you watchin?
> 
> image



Obviously not a fan of made in Chelsea - cant blame them really! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## babychessie

Salamanda said:


> Yes he is mack! This is him 4 months later. Sadly he dropped his tail after escaping from his rub and going on an adventure.
> [URL=http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i200/amanda199028/602484_10152211120560024_1893208072_n_zps35376b4c.jpg]image[/URL]


Awh, that's a shame, but he has a lovely patternation!:flrt:



Artisan said:


> And here is one of the culprits....look carefully now. This pic was taken while in sat in bed watching made in chelsea :lol2:
> 
> image
> 
> Oh Valentina you cheeky lil monkey you
> 
> image
> 
> Hi mom....what you watchin?
> 
> image


Bears a spooky resemblance to the picture I posted of Chester yesterday, aha! Valentia's a little darl! :flrt: Awh, it's very cute when they try and get your attention for a cuddle, but like you say...not so fab in the middle of the night...

I'm a very light sleeper, and I have been woken on numerous occasions to the sound of little claws scratching and those two little cheeky eyes peeping at me from over the vivarium doors! Mixture between 'awhh' and :censor::censor::censor:!!

Leaves you so conflicted though, to get up and cuddle cute leo? Or go back to sleep and pretend you never saw anything...? However, in the middle of the night, I choose the latter! :lol2:


----------



## Artisan

BretJordan said:


> Arwwww she's so cute! :') Look at her little face! How can you not get up and cuddle her!?!


But she had already had about 4 cuddles. ...she even had another one just after the pic :gasp:


----------



## Artisan

Mr Chad said:


> Obviously not a fan of made in Chelsea - cant blame them really! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Ha ha.. I think it was more the fact that she couldnt see the telly properly abd wanted a better view as she is a big fan of made in chelsea 


babychessie said:


> Awh, that's a shame, but he has a lovely patternation!:flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> Bears a spooky resemblance to the picture I posted of Chester yesterday, aha! Valentia's a little darl! :flrt: Awh, it's very cute when they try and get your attention for a cuddle, but like you say...not so fab in the middle of the night...
> 
> I'm a very light sleeper, and I have been woken on numerous occasions to the sound of little claws scratching and those two little cheeky eyes peeping at me from over the vivarium doors! Mixture between 'awhh' and :censor::censor::censor:!!
> 
> Leaves you so conflicted though, to get up and cuddle cute leo? Or go back to sleep and pretend you never saw anything...? However, in the middle of the night, I choose the latter! :lol2:


 once im asleep I dont hear them as im a deep sleeper fortunately. They do get cuddles up until I put my light out though lol


----------



## babychessie

Artisan said:


> Ha ha.. I think it was more the fact that she couldnt see the telly properly abd wanted a better view as she is a big fan of made in chelsea
> 
> 
> once im asleep I dont hear them as im a deep sleeper fortunately. They do get cuddles up until I put my light out though lol


What a little cuddle monster! :gasp:

Aha, I'd always much rather be cuddling my geck, than doing the massive pile of coursework...slowly gathering dust on my desk...

:lol2:


----------



## dawsgeckos92

*dream*


----------



## dawsgeckos92

*maggie*


----------



## dawsgeckos92

*white and yellow mac snow raptor*


----------



## Piranha72

dawsgeckos92 said:


> image


I don't mean to be negative but I suggest you cover the whole area with kitchen paper rather than just the toilet corner, makes it much easier to clean. Also to clean the poop as soon as it appears, helps prevent illness.

Lovely gecko though


----------



## Marcia

My cheeky boy who has been 'servicing' a couple of my females 










Sent from my iPhone whilst battling zombies


----------



## dawsgeckos92

Piranha72 said:


> I don't mean to be negative but I suggest you cover the whole area with kitchen paper rather than just the toilet corner, makes it much easier to clean. Also to clean the poop as soon as it appears, helps prevent illness.
> 
> Lovely gecko though


 yes i know mate it was just temp they all got carpet now i was in middle of sorting six differnt breeding groups lol tar for concern though fellar


----------



## Mr Chad

Went to change the water a min ago and both Amy and bernie raced to the front of the Viv to say hello. For the first time Amy just walked on my hand, had to be careful as she's a jumper but its a step in the right direction!

I think their jaunt in the garden has made them keen to be handled and see what else is out there lol


----------



## tremerz97

people on the monitor&tegu thread are being mean to this thread! :devil::devil:


----------



## babychessie

tremerz97 said:


> people on the monitor&tegu thread are being mean to this thread! :devil::devil:


Ouch, gosh..that's some seriously unnecessarily mean sh*t, how dare they suggest feeding leos to their tegus! Thanks for sticking up for us Tremerz!


----------



## Marcia

tremerz97 said:


> people on the monitor&tegu thread are being mean to this thread! :devil::devil:


Just read it. I'm not bothered to be honest, I've kept bosc's and tegus and Leo's are just more fun and have more personality 


Sent from my iPhone whilst battling zombies


----------



## efcseany

Marcia said:


> Just read it. I'm not bothered to be honest, I've kept bosc's and tegus and Leo's are just more fun and have more personality
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone whilst battling zombies


I can agree with that, Marcia - My female loves wandering around suspiciously and trying to act all innocent!


----------



## vicky1804

Good Evening all,
My names Vicky. I haven't been around the forum much recently but now iv found this thread I think I will come on more.

I am owned by a High Yellow called Dexter, who will be 7 at the end of July.

I have come on for ideas as I would like to re do Dexters viv as I'm finding it boring so can only imagine he is too.

Looking forward to more pictures


----------



## pippin9050

Guys it was a joke don't mind Leo's really the morph combinations an variety are truly amazing!


----------



## tremerz97

pippin9050 said:


> Guys it was a joke don't mind Leo's really the morph combinations an variety are truly amazing!


i think they saw that it was a joke  thats why i said it in a childish way :lol2:


----------



## pippin9050

tremerz97 said:


> i think they saw that it was a joke  thats why i said it in a childish way :lol2:


Not sure really mabye some of you.
Babychessie seemed to take lots of offence!


----------



## tremerz97

pippin9050 said:


> Not sure really mabye some of you.
> Babychessie seemed to take lots of offence!


i dont know, you cant tell in writing sometimes? but she shouldnt


----------



## pippin9050

mabye not a lot of things are thought as rude/not by the tone that someone says it in, that why things are interpreted wrong over the internet.


----------



## tremerz97

pippin9050 said:


> mabye not a lot of things are thought as rude/not by the tone that someone says it in, that why things are interpreted wrong over the internet.


agreed!


----------



## pippin9050

yep so many people misinterpret things especially on here....
2000th post whoop!:lol2:


----------



## babychessie

pippin9050 said:


> yep so many people misinterpret things especially on here....
> 2000th post whoop!:lol2:


Aha, no it's cool- I didn't realise you were joking, but wasn't like I was that fussed anyway :')


----------



## Mr Chad

I've created a monster(s)!!!!!

Can't go anywhere near the Viv without 4 beady eyes watching me. As soon as I open the Viv to do anything Bernie wants to come and play. Keep having to let her walk on my hand and then put her back in again. 

It's like a scene from super nanny where she puts them to bed and they keep getting up lol. 

Gonna have to get a naughty step!


----------



## Artisan

Mr Chad said:


> I've created a monster(s)!!!!!
> 
> Can't go anywhere near the Viv without 4 beady eyes watching me. As soon as I open the Viv to do anything Bernie wants to come and play. Keep having to let her walk on my hand and then put her back in again.
> 
> It's like a scene from super nanny where she puts them to bed and they keep getting up lol.
> 
> Gonna have to get a naughty step!


Haha chad.....I have 2 of them too....have to get both of them out at least 3 times before I go to bed.....oh its just this minute started as I type this. Ive just got in from work. Had a shower and settled down to watch telly.. "scratch.....scratch.....scratch" valentina wants to come out for cuddles :lol2:

Edit....ive decided to call them the evil twins. As soon as valentina started... dante must have heard her and started aswel!


----------



## Mr Chad

Artisan said:


> Haha chad.....I have 2 of them too....have to get both of them out at least 3 times before I go to bed.....oh its just this minute started as I type this. Ive just got in from work. Had a shower and settled down to watch telly.. "scratch.....scratch.....scratch" valentina wants to come out for cuddles :lol2:
> 
> Edit....ive decided to call them the evil twins. As soon as valentina started... dante must have heard her and started aswel!


Just been to say good night and they were all at it! So happy that they're all so social and will just walk on my hand and say hello. Amy didn't try to jump today either! She's got a mouth on her though, she won't just walk back in so have to lift her up and put her back and she shouts at me. Loud little squeaks lol.


----------



## babychessie

Artisan said:


> Haha chad.....I have 2 of them too....have to get both of them out at least 3 times before I go to bed.....oh its just this minute started as I type this. Ive just got in from work. Had a shower and settled down to watch telly.. "scratch.....scratch.....scratch" valentina wants to come out for cuddles :lol2:
> 
> Edit....ive decided to call them the evil twins. As soon as valentina started... dante must have heard her and started aswel!


Mine's doing exactly the same...

I reckon they must have a telepathic link, betcha they're planning to take over the world! 

:lol2:


----------



## Artisan

Mr Chad said:


> Just been to say good night and they were all at it! So happy that they're all so social and will just walk on my hand and say hello. Amy didn't try to jump today either! She's got a mouth on her though, she won't just walk back in so have to lift her up and put her back and she shouts at me. Loud little squeaks lol.





babychessie said:


> Mine's doing exactly the same...
> 
> I reckon they must have a telepathic link, betcha they're planning to take over the world!
> 
> :lol2:


They both seem to think I taste awesome too. Dante especially acts like im a magnum ice cream......just wants to lick my hands and fingers :lol2:


----------



## babychessie

Artisan said:


> They both seem to think I taste awesome too. Dante especially acts like im a magnum ice cream......just wants to lick my hands and fingers :lol2:


Oh gosh, mine too! It was the cutest thing ever, the other day, he was sat at the viv doors and I opened them up to say hello, and I put my face right up to his, and he licked my nose! Omg, it was adorable, I almost died! :flrt:


----------



## Artisan

babychessie said:


> Oh gosh, mine too! It was the cutest thing ever, the other day, he was sat at the viv doors and I opened them up to say hello, and I put my face right up to his, and he licked my nose! Omg, it was adorable, I almost died! :flrt:


Ahaha....tickles doesn't it? Can't you tell I've done that before :blush:


----------



## Marcia

Artisan said:


> Ahaha....tickles doesn't it? Can't you tell I've done that before :blush:


I totally don't do that like every day lol


Sent from my iPhone whilst battling zombies


----------



## Artisan

Marcia said:


> I totally don't do that like every day lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone whilst battling zombies


Hee hee..neither do I :whistling2:

(I cant help myself...its so damn cute!)


----------



## dawsgeckos92

*snow white*









this bad boy is a mack snow db and i will be making some super dbs this year with this guy


----------



## LovLight

Hello leo loving peeps 
Been quiet these last few days, but I return with exciting news!
















Taken yesterday, a couple of piccys of my gorgeous Tremper Eclipse pair having some 'sexy time' *blush* 
Aten the hunky male from moongeckos is het blizzard and murphys patternless and my beautiful girly Esther who is also het blizzard (a fact I keep forgetting-doh!) So fingers crossed that the gecko gods are favouring my odds. Really hoping for some interesting patterns out of this pairing.....I love Aten's super speckly look so hoping this will show through in some of the hatchies along with some lovely high contrast tones.  
Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SkinsNScales

LovLight said:


> Hello leo loving peeps
> Been quiet these last few days, but I return with exciting news!
> image
> image
> Taken yesterday, a couple of piccys of my gorgeous Tremper Eclipse pair having some 'sexy time' *blush*
> Aten the hunky male from moongeckos is het blizzard and murphys patternless and my beautiful girly Esther who is also het blizzard (a fact I keep forgetting-doh!) So fingers crossed that the gecko gods are favouring my odds. Really hoping for some interesting patterns out of this pairing.....I love Aten's super speckly look so hoping this will show through in some of the hatchies along with some lovely high contrast tones.
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


wow amazing looking leos got to get some pics of the babys once they are out PLEASSSSSE


----------



## Artisan

LovLight said:


> Hello leo loving peeps
> Been quiet these last few days, but I return with exciting news!
> image
> image
> Taken yesterday, a couple of piccys of my gorgeous Tremper Eclipse pair having some 'sexy time' *blush*
> Aten the hunky male from moongeckos is het blizzard and murphys patternless and my beautiful girly Esther who is also het blizzard (a fact I keep forgetting-doh!) So fingers crossed that the gecko gods are favouring my odds. Really hoping for some interesting patterns out of this pairing.....I love Aten's super speckly look so hoping this will show through in some of the hatchies along with some lovely high contrast tones.
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


Oooooh we are such gecko pervs :blush:

Fingers crossed for some beauties from this pairing hun :2thumb:


----------



## Artisan

dawsgeckos92 said:


> image
> this bad boy is a mack snow db and i will be making some super dbs this year with this guy


He's a handsome looking chap


----------



## efcseany

Artisan said:


> Oooooh we are such gecko pervs :blush:
> 
> Fingers crossed for some beauties from this pairing hun :2thumb:


Such innocence. 

Still, looking forward to seeing the offspring.


----------



## LovLight

SkinsNScales said:


> wow amazing looking leos got to get some pics of the babys once they are out PLEASSSSSE


Will most certainly! I'll be practically camping out with the hatchies as I wont want to miss a single second of their cuteness 







Artisan said:


> Oooooh we are such gecko pervs :blush:
> 
> Hee...I know half of me doesnt know where to look when they 'get it on' so to speak but I cant ever seem to avert my eyes! :blush:
> Good job too as she got a bit fed up of him after a while and turned so quick evasive action was required!
> 
> Fingers crossed for some beauties from this pairing hun :2thumb:


 Thanks Rach hun, I do hope I get some speckles with those blizzard and Atens MP het in play....and a DB would be nice but I think I'm more interested in the Tremper Eclipse side of things from this pair.
Hopefully they will be big healthy hatchies too. Esther is usually around 100g fully buff although she has dropped a little weight in preparation (which I'm informed is not uncommon) so currently sitting at 92g and Aten is a big boy too so good genes at play. 








efcseany said:


> Such innocence.
> 
> Still, looking forward to seeing the offspring.


Thank you.....me too! Lol 
I'll have no nails at all this summer 



Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LovLight

dawsgeckos92 said:


> image
> this bad boy is a mack snow db and i will be making some super dbs this year with this guy


Ooo very nice! Any more full body shots? and a pic of his lady friend? 



Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dawsgeckos92

*extremes the full group*

my male top gecko 400 pound he cost off ron tremper 








my female 7 month old she is still growing off ron too








and then my last female for the group also of ron


----------



## Artisan

LovLight said:


> Thanks Rach hun, I do hope I get some speckles with those blizzard and Atens MP het in play....and a DB would be nice but I think I'm more interested in the Tremper Eclipse side of things from this pair.
> Hopefully they will be big healthy hatchies too. Esther is usually around 100g fully buff although she has dropped a little weight in preparation (which I'm informed is not uncommon) so currently sitting at 92g and Aten is a big boy too so good genes at play.
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


I'm so impatient to get hatchies. I wish time would hurry up so next year will get here faster so I can have some of my own to fuss over :lol2:

Cant wait to see your babbas


----------



## dawsgeckos92

*and watch out for this guys hatchling he is a White & Yellow Tangerine Hypo*









here is a list off the off a couple of my groups and what off springs will be for sale this coming year
1.0 Snow Patternless het cyclone - 
0.1 Rainwater Snow Banded Albino het typhoon - 
Can produce snows, snow patternless, cyclones, snow cyclones, typhoons, super typhoons, banded rainwater albinos, super snows.
1.2 Extreme Emerines - 
Will produce 100% extreme emerines (= Tremper albino patternless emerines)
1.0 White & Yellow Tangerine Hypo - 
0.3 Hypo Tangerine Baldys - 
Can produce W&Y Tangerine Tornadoes, W&Y Tangerine Hypos, W&Y Hypo Baldys, Hypo Tangerines, Hypo Tangerine Baldys. and also i will have Diablo Blancos blizzards het raptor /super raptors / dreamsicles mack snow raptors/ raptors and a few others 
than you 
Dawson


----------



## dawsgeckos92

*hi*



LovLight said:


> Ooo very nice! Any more full body shots? and a pic of his lady friend?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


 thanks mate and lol he has got a few lady friends all my males are lucky fellars lol i will upload more of my dbs tonight i will put them in my album for you my friend


----------



## LovLight

dawsgeckos92 said:


> thanks mate and lol he has got a few lady friends all my males are lucky fellars lol i will upload more of my dbs tonight i will put them in my album for you my friend


Oo lovely thank you 
Hes a lucky boy then lol. I have a pairing for this season that I'm hoping will produce a mack diablo or two but ive not ever seen a hatchie pic for one to note the differences between a mack and a normal DB so hopefully this will be someting I can learn this year. 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dawsgeckos92

*female mac snow db and normal db*









head shot








normal db full red eyes








and male body shot


----------



## dawsgeckos92

LovLight said:


> Oo lovely thank you
> Hes a lucky boy then lol. I have a pairing for this season that I'm hoping will produce a mack diablo or two but ive not ever seen a hatchie pic for one to note the differences between a mack and a normal DB so hopefully this will be someting I can learn this year.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


 put them on for ya and they are really hard to tell the best way to find out it by test breeding macs can give of super snows and stuff


----------



## LovLight

dawsgeckos92 said:


> put them on for ya and they are really hard to tell the best way to find out it by test breeding macs can give of super snows and stuff


Thanks for the pics :thumbup:
Wont be a problem for me this year as the pair I have just mated have no mack in them and my second DB capable pairing all offspring will be mack so no confusion thankfully. I'm just trying to absorb and learn as much as I can this season 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LovLight

Artisan said:


> I'm so impatient to get hatchies. I wish time would hurry up so next year will get here faster so I can have some of my own to fuss over :lol2:
> 
> Cant wait to see your babbas


Hee it will go quick hun you will see 
I'm itching for next year myself as I'm waiting very patiently for a special lil moongeck to come my way 
Also itching to get my ember project up and running as I've decided not to breed Celeste this season now. Shes only a small girl naturally(maxes out at 65g) and she's been all over the place since ovulation has taken hold and is practically on hunger strike atm 
I got her at the end of last season and she had vented a fair bit of weight then(as a one year old first time ovulating) and she took forever to get up past 60g so I just want to be doubly sure I'm familiar with her cycle as I did not feel comfortable going with a small girl in my first year knowing I have fatties to choose from. Some girls are better left til their third year. 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dawsgeckos92

LovLight said:


> Thanks for the pics :thumbup:
> Wont be a problem for me this year as the pair I have just mated have no mack in them and my second DB capable pairing all offspring will be mack so no confusion thankfully. I'm just trying to absorb and learn as much as I can this season
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


 what have you got for second pairing mate


----------



## LovLight

dawsgeckos92 said:


> my male top gecko 400 pound he cost off ron tremper
> image
> my female 7 month old she is still growing off ron too
> image
> and then my last female for the group also of ron
> image


Very pretty group, they are next years being juveniles I take it?
Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LovLight

dawsgeckos92 said:


> what have you got for second pairing mate


Same male(Aten)Tremper Eclipse het blizzard and MP with my super sexy SS Blizzard Eclipse het Talbino girly Sindar 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dawsgeckos92

LovLight said:


> Very pretty group, they are next years being juveniles I take it?
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


 well im getting that group next month when the hamm show is on they are allready to breed so id say id have hatchlings around 5 month im also going to put my male to my 90 g raptor and start to prouduce extreme em raptors wich i can not find anywhere


----------



## LovLight

dawsgeckos92 said:


> well im getting that group next month when the hamm show is on they are allready to breed so id say id have hatchlings around 5 month im also going to put my male to my 90 g raptor and start to prouduce extreme em raptors wich i can not find anywhere


So no quarrentine period then? Its a personal thing I know but for me I will not breed any female under 2years reguardless of weight as I believe they do not reach peak form until around 18months old. 
Are your diablos from Geckos etc's? As they are the same pics as on their web page.....sorry I'm a nosey bugger I know 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dawsgeckos92

LovLight said:


> So no quarrentine period then? Its a personal thing I know but for me I will not breed any female under 2years reguardless of age as I believe they do not reach peak form until around 18months old.
> Are your diablos from Geckos etc's? As they are the same pics as on their web page.....sorry I'm a nosey bugger I know
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


its under standable i agree although i go on wheight instead once they reach a good 65 g and got a nice big belly on them then i say all good to go and buy the time they get to me they will be nicley there but if not ive got other things i can pair my male with


----------



## dawsgeckos92

*???*

i bet know one knows the possible out comes for extreme em with a mac snow db dont know but i think they will come out stunning little things


----------



## Artisan

I persnoally am with lovlight on the breeding thing. I wont be pairing anything under the 2 year mark. Just coz they have the weight.....doesnt mean they are mature enough to be bred and the grams doesnt mean they are of peak health and body form. Once they get to a certain optimum weight......they then start to build structure and form.


----------



## dawsgeckos92

Artisan said:


> I persnoally am with lovlight on the breeding thing. I wont be pairing anything under the 2 year mark. Just coz they have the weight.....doesnt mean they ars mature enough to be bred.


 i have only been doing this for 3 month so im just going on info ive read out of books and what i have been told by other breeders i will take into consideration your advice


----------



## LovLight

dawsgeckos92 said:


> its under standable i agree although i go on wheight instead once they reach a good 65 g and got a nice big belly on them then i say all good to go and buy the time they get to me they will be nicley there but if not ive got other things i can pair my male with


Well as said it is a personal choice 
I would however whole heartedly recommend you incorporate some form of quarantine period into your practise though. To breed new additions without it, especially to existing healthy animals is taking a huge risk. Dont want to sound preachy as I am only a novice breeder in my first year, but I for one would not purchase an animal from a breeder who does not have a quarrentine practise as it could potentially have catastrophic consequences to the animals in my care. 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LovLight

dawsgeckos92 said:


> i bet know one knows the possible out comes for extreme em with a mac snow db dont know but i think they will come out stunning little things


Cant say I do tbh as I've not come across extreme emerines previously. To my knowledge though emerine works as a line bred poly so to make the most of it you would essentially need the emerine to be in both parents although you would still potentially have some influence from just the one?

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LovLight

dawsgeckos92 said:


> i have only been doing this for 3 month so im just going on info ive read out of books and what i have been told by other breeders i will take into consideration your advice


It is definitely worth considering. When I first started to research breeding I too was of the belief that weight was the primary concern when judging a female fit to breed based on what I had read in the various caresheets available. Through further research however and having been very lucky to find a most excellent mentor(Loonymoony of moongeckos) I have since learnt that on average a female gecko does not fully mature until around the 18month old mark despite often beginning ovulation much sooner than this. Depending on the quality/parentage x level of care a gecko has received in the early months of life, if from an excellent home it is quite possible as with your own new arrivals, that they can attain the 'recommended breeding weight' well before their first birthday. As an example I always use my raptor girl Astrid who by her 1st birthday weighed in at a rather astounding 114g (no giant gene-just good breeding) she was 30g at a mere 7weeks of age and had far exceeded the normal 'breeding weight' recommendations by 6months of age yet despite all of this I have not bred her this year as she is not yet fully mature. During their first year of life a female gecko will begin the ovulation cycle and their bodies will go through many changes (much like a human teenager going through puberty) this is a stressful time and can often result in loss of appetite and loss of form/weight for a time. In the last few weeks aline I have learnt that with some smaller females this can be as much as up to half their body mass! Its also something I am experiencing myself (albeit not on such an extreme level) right now having a lot of first year females in my collection. So by breeding a female who is in the throws of all this confusion is going to cause a lot of added stress to her both mentally as well as physically. If however you allow nature to take its course and let the female mature through this period, once out the other side she will continue(with excellent care) where she had previously left off and continue to fill out and grow to her maximum potential, which longterm will should result in a top form female producing top form hatchies. 
Its incredibly hard to have the discipline to hold back for 12months, especially when you have a project that is exciting you, but in the long term the results will speak for themselves if you can manage it. You have some very beautiful leos at your disposal their and you've obviously invested a lot of money into them so it would be a shame not to let them reach their very full potential.  

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## babychessie

LovLight said:


> Hello leo loving peeps
> Been quiet these last few days, but I return with exciting news!
> image
> image
> Taken yesterday, a couple of piccys of my gorgeous Tremper Eclipse pair having some 'sexy time' *blush*
> Aten the hunky male from moongeckos is het blizzard and murphys patternless and my beautiful girly Esther who is also het blizzard (a fact I keep forgetting-doh!) So fingers crossed that the gecko gods are favouring my odds. Really hoping for some interesting patterns out of this pairing.....I love Aten's super speckly look so hoping this will show through in some of the hatchies along with some lovely high contrast tones.
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


Wow, what a fab pairing! Good luck with that lovlight, I'm sure you'll pop some real stunners from these two! :flrt:




Artisan said:


> I'm so impatient to get hatchies. I wish time would hurry up so next year will get here faster so I can have some of my own to fuss over :lol2:
> 
> Cant wait to see your babbas



Oh gosh me too, I already have a breeding plan in place for next year, can't start any sooner as waiting for gecks to reach second year to make sure they're optimum age,health and weight for breeding (like you say, I think it's vitally important for a good breeder to take the health of their geckos seriously, the last thing I'd want to do is cause my gecks unnecessary harm, I love them all too much!). But everyone is making me so jealous with their gorgeous hatchling photos! :devil: :lol2:


----------



## LovLight

babychessie said:


> Wow, what a fab pairing! Good luck with that lovlight, I'm sure you'll pop some real stunners from these two! :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh gosh me too, I already have a breeding plan in place for next year, can't start any sooner as waiting for gecks to reach second year to make sure they're optimum age,health and weight for breeding (like you say, I think it's vitally important for a good breeder to take the health of their geckos seriously, the last thing I'd want to do is cause my gecks unnecessary harm, I love them all too much!). But everyone is making me so jealous with their gorgeous hatchling photos! :devil: :lol2:


Thank you lovely 
Was meant to be Sindar before Esther but she knocked poor Aten back twice bless him and ge was desperate to get his groove on lol 
Noticed Esther was full on ovulating yesterday when she was having cuddles so I thought I'd give her a try.....and yeay it worked! 


Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dawsgeckos92

LovLight said:


> It is definitely worth considering. When I first started to research breeding I too was of the belief that weight was the primary concern when judging a female fit to breed based on what I had read in the various caresheets available. Through further research however and having been very lucky to find a most excellent mentor(Loonymoony of moongeckos) I have since learnt that on average a female gecko does not fully mature until around the 18month old mark despite often beginning ovulation much sooner than this. Depending on the quality/parentage x level of care a gecko has received in the early months of life, if from an excellent home it is quite possible as with your own new arrivals, that they can attain the 'recommended breeding weight' well before their first birthday. As an example I always use my raptor girl Astrid who by her 1st birthday weighed in at a rather astounding 114g (no giant gene-just good breeding) she was 30g at a mere 7weeks of age and had far exceeded the normal 'breeding weight' recommendations by 6months of age yet despite all of this I have not bred her this year as she is not yet fully mature. During their first year of life a female gecko will begin the ovulation cycle and their bodies will go through many changes (much like a human teenager going through puberty) this is a stressful time and can often result in loss of appetite and loss of form/weight for a time. In the last few weeks aline I have learnt that with some smaller females this can be as much as up to half their body mass! Its also something I am experiencing myself (albeit not on such an extreme level) right now having a lot of first year females in my collection. So by breeding a female who is in the throws of all this confusion is going to cause a lot of added stress to her both mentally as well as physically. If however you allow nature to take its course and let the female mature through this period, once out the other side she will continue(with excellent care) where she had previously left off and continue to fill out and grow to her maximum potential, which longterm will should result in a top form female producing top form hatchies.
> Its incredibly hard to have the discipline to hold back for 12months, especially when you have a project that is exciting you, but in the long term the results will speak for themselves if you can manage it. You have some very beautiful leos at your disposal their and you've obviously invested a lot of money into them so it would be a shame not to let them reach their very full potential.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


 thank you for the info i will hold back on them


----------



## dawsgeckos92

LovLight said:


> So no quarrentine period then? Its a personal thing I know but for me I will not breed any female under 2years reguardless of weight as I believe they do not reach peak form until around 18months old.
> Are your diablos from Geckos etc's? As they are the same pics as on their web page.....sorry I'm a nosey bugger I know
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


 and yes one of my female are off steve


----------



## AilsaM

It's been really great reading through this thread, glad to see it's still going and so many gorgeous leos :flrt:


----------



## Artisan

AilsaM said:


> It's been really great reading through this thread, glad to see it's still going and so many gorgeous leos :flrt:


You still going to get a leo eventually ailsa?  its so funny you starting this mega popular ongoing thread.....when you dont have one :lol2: you need to get one and add pics :2thumb:


----------



## AilsaM

Artisan said:


> You still going to get a leo eventually ailsa?  its so funny you starting this mega popular ongoing thread.....when you dont have one :lol2: you need to get one and add pics :2thumb:


I know hun, I started the thread as I was thinking about getting one, done loads of reading up (as you know) and now things have changed and am not sure if I'll get a leo now, I still might but then again I might just stick with snakes and spiders but hey at least leo folks have a thread dedicated to leos :lol2:


----------



## Artisan

AilsaM said:


> I know hun, I started the thread as I was thinking about getting one, done loads of reading up (as you know) and now things have changed and am not sure if I'll get a leo now, I still might but then again I might just stick with snakes and spiders but hey at least leo folks have a thread dedicated to leos :lol2:


Well maybe next year or when your snakes are sorted with vivs you can look into it again.......you are seriously missing out missus :2thumb:


----------



## AilsaM

Artisan said:


> Well maybe next year or when your snakes are sorted with vivs you can look into it again.......you are seriously missing out missus :2thumb:


Yeah maybe


----------



## DragonFish66

I bet you will end up with one sooner or later :lol2: i'll be getting a super hypo carrot tail later this week which is going to bring the totall to 8 leos for this year it never ends :lol2:


----------



## Artisan

DragonFish66 said:


> I bet you will end up with one sooner or later :lol2: i'll be getting a super hypo carrot tail later this week which is going to bring the totall to 8 leos for this year it never ends :lol2:


You up to 8 already? :gasp: I thought I was bad with my 5 and 1 african fattie!


----------



## DragonFish66

Artisan said:


> You up to 8 already? :gasp: I thought I was bad with my 5 and 1 african fattie!


Still just the one in the house so far but i'm hoping in the next day or two i will have the super hypo heres a pic (not by me) of it on the right hand side as you can tell :lol2: I'm hoping that the three with the deposits paid will become 4 with a snow eclipce waiting to see if one hatches out next week thats got my name on it :lol2:


----------



## Artisan

DragonFish66 said:


> Still just the one in the house so far but i'm hoping in the next day or two i will have the super hypo heres a pic (not by me) of it on the right hand side as you can tell :lol2: I'm hoping that the three with the deposits paid will become 4 with a snow eclipce waiting to see if one hatches out next week thats got my name on it :lol2:
> 
> image


Nice. Are you getting them all from the same seller?
Oh.....and at least mine are all in the house


----------



## DragonFish66

Artisan said:


> Nice. Are you getting them all from the same seller?
> Oh.....and at least mine are all in the house


Haha no there going to be 3 different sellers the super hypo and the one i have now are of the same seller then the hypo het bell, hypo tug snow and hypo tangerine off hayley along with the poss snow eclipse if one hatches out next week then the long wait for a few months for the mack super snow and APTORglow its all go this year :lol2:


----------



## Artisan

Oh the nightly drumming on the glass to get my attention so i dole out free cuddles 3 times in a row has started. well i expect it started earlier but i was downstairs watching telly :lol2:


----------



## DragonFish66

Artisan said:


> Oh the nightly drumming on the glass to get my attention so i dole out free cuddles 3 times in a row has started. well i expect it started earlier but i was downstairs watching telly :lol2:
> 
> [URL="http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20130509_221035_zps03d36800.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL="http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20130509_221043_zps5c2b585f.jpg"]image[/URL]


Nice one! mine has started to venture out more and more through shes taken her time about it :lol2:


----------



## AilsaM

DragonFish66 said:


> I bet you will end up with one sooner or later :lol2:


Later quite possibly but am not sure.


----------



## Artisan

DragonFish66 said:


> Nice one! mine has started to venture out more and more through shes taken her time about it :lol2:


I have 2 that do this scratching thing every single night. they now know if they carry on doing it...i open the glass and they can get on the magic hand elevator down to the bed for cuddles. Its a game we play. i put them back, they wander around for 5 mins then come and do it again for more cuddles (little buggers) right by my bed aswel....this sound sends me off to sleep....along with the scuttling roaches on top of the boa stack :lol2:


----------



## DragonFish66

AilsaM said:


> Later quite possibly but am not sure.


It took me months of thinking about them but could'nt resist in the end :lol2:


----------



## DragonFish66

Artisan said:


> I have 2 that do this scratching thing every single night. they now know if they carry on doing it...i open the glass and they can get on the magic hand elevator down to the bed for cuddles. Its a game we play. i put them back, they wander around for 5 mins then come and do it again for more cuddles (little buggers) right by my bed aswel....this sound sends me off to sleep....along with the scuttling roaches on top of the boa stack :lol2:


 Haha for such small bugs they dont half make a racket :lol2: I think it will happen to me as most of the leos will be kept in the bedroom haha


----------



## AilsaM

DragonFish66 said:


> It took me months of thinking about them but could'nt resist in the end :lol2:


I've been thinking about getting one for ages now, maybe next year or once my snakes are sorted in vivs I'll think again, also getting my 3rd new addition next week.


----------



## DragonFish66

AilsaM said:


> I've been thinking about getting one for ages now, maybe next year or once my snakes are sorted in vivs I'll think again, also getting my 3rd new addition next week.


It was on my mind on and off for 12 months but decided a month or two before i got one was either to be a crestie, leo or bts through i may well get a bts at some point :2thumb:


----------



## Artisan

DragonFish66 said:


> Haha for such small bugs they dont half make a racket :lol2: I think it will happen to me as most of the leos will be kept in the bedroom haha


Yeah they so do! really noisy bugs. Its funny that both these gecks do the same thing though. they are both in vivs on top of eachother above my dwarf boa stack and are the only 2 gecks on that end. we have the big boa stack in the middle then more geck stacks on the other end.....though these dont make any noise at all. I'm pretty sure they have plotted it between themselves - or learnt it from eachother


----------



## AilsaM

Artisan said:


> I have 2 that do this scratching thing every single night. they now know if they carry on doing it...i open the glass and they can get on the magic hand elevator down to the bed for cuddles. Its a game we play. i put them back, they wander around for 5 mins then come and do it again for more cuddles (little buggers) right by my bed aswel....this sound sends me off to sleep....along with the scuttling roaches on top of the boa stack :lol2:


I am so glad I don't have any of mine in my bedroom, I'd never get any sleep :lol2:


----------



## Artisan

AilsaM said:


> I am so glad I don't have any of mine in my bedroom, I'd never get any sleep :lol2:


Im used to it. They dont keep me awake at all or wake me up.....just serenade me with a mutitude of noises as im drifting off to sleep


----------



## DragonFish66

Artisan said:


> Yeah they so do! really noisy bugs. Its funny that both these gecks do the same thing though. they are both in vivs on top of eachother above my dwarf boa stack and are the only 2 gecks on that end. we have the big boa stack in the middle then more geck stacks on the other end.....though these dont make any noise at all. I'm pretty sure they have plotted it between themselves - or learnt it from eachother


My worst offender is the grinch he makes a racket through the night even with a log pinning one of the hides he stretches and the branch goes flying, it used to be the thick royals climbing the sides of the vivs getting to the top and falling in a heap time after time again :lol2: the leo so far makes no noise through i've caught her in the side of the rub pacing back and forth watching the roaches tub next to her :lol2: If there was no noise now that would keep me awake :lol2:


----------



## BretJordan

All you guys saying you Leo's keep coming to the glass for cuddles before bedtime and now Loki has started joining in! :whip:
He did it 3 times last night before I even got to bed! And twice already today! The second time tonight he climbed on to his water bowl for more height to get my attention and staring at me all innocent until I opened the glass and offered him my hand!
Worst thing about it I could hear a little voice in my head saying cuddles daddy! :lol2: Lmao. So I let him out and put him down on my bed for a little adventure. He seems to like the game run away and climb everything in sight! 
Oh well at least he hasn't started the scratching..... Yet.... :lol2:

Got a few snaps of the bugger too!

*The culprit looking innocent. *


*I see you!*


*Crawling around on my arm and observing my room. Probably looking for another escape route! :devil:* 



Thanks, Bret!


----------



## DragonFish66

Its strange mines been lying in the open for the last few hours they dont half take a long time to settle in through


----------



## Artisan

BretJordan said:


> All you guys saying you Leo's keep coming to the glass for cuddles before bedtime and now Loki has started joining in! :whip:
> He did it 3 times last night before I even got to bed! And twice already today! The second time tonight he climbed on to his water bowl for more height to get my attention and staring at me all innocent until I opened the glass and offered him my hand!
> Worst thing about it I could hear a little voice in my head saying cuddles daddy! :lol2: Lmao. So I let him out and put him down on my bed for a little adventure. He seems to like the game run away and climb everything in sight!
> Oh well at least he hasn't started the scratching..... Yet.... :lol2:
> 
> Got a few snaps of the bugger too!
> 
> *The culprit looking innocent. *
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/094E0804-EC04-4773-B04D-24B9E72DEA80-197-000000113D6C010E.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> *I see you!*
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/4E427A3D-C371-4E68-9EE8-BF63F780AD6E-197-0000001141D4D8D9.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> *Crawling around on my arm and observing my room. Probably looking for another escape route! :devil:*
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/AC7AD6A9-B0D1-457B-A9A5-3013B6E2F59F-197-0000001148592290.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/6FEE3B84-1CE2-40FF-B247-6D7272BA4C86-197-000000115228AA97.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Thanks, Bret!


Haha....its a conspiracy I tell you! They are all doing it now. I just hope the rest of mine dont start it coz it will take me hours to get to bed if I have to cuddle them all 3 times each!


----------



## efcseany

Artisan said:


> Haha....its a conspiracy I tell you! They are all doing it now. I just hope the rest of mine dont start it coz it will take me hours to get to bed if I have to cuddle them all 3 times each!


Opal seems to be doing this quite a bit, also. Last night she just came to the glass and smiled at me without a care in the world.

Cuddles for both my other half & Opal now it would seem


----------



## Artisan

efcseany said:


> Opal seems to be doing this quite a bit, also. Last night she just came to the glass and smiled at me without a care in the world.
> 
> Cuddles for both my other half & Opal now it would seem


Haha. The problems start when you are more interested in giving cuddles to your gecko......rather then your OH


----------



## efcseany

Artisan said:


> Haha. The problems start when you are more interested in giving cuddles to your gecko......rather then your OH


Well hopefully that won't happen.

And besides, if worst comes to worst - we can have a group hug!


----------



## LovLight

Awww gecko cuddles 
I do love gecko cuddles...my main problem is I have 25 little blighters who all want the cuddles at the same time! I go in the geck room around 7ish to feed them and all these lil smiley faces come a scampering out.....then one starts scratching at the glass and that sets them all off! I seriously need to grow some more arms 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Artisan

LovLight said:


> Awww gecko cuddles
> I do love gecko cuddles...my main problem is I have 25 little blighters who all want the cuddles at the same time! I go in the geck room around 7ish to feed them and all these lil smiley faces come a scampering out.....then one starts scratching at the glass and that sets them all off! I seriously need to grow some more arms
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


Or you need to downsize your cuddle duties by giving some of your gecks to me.....so I can cuddle them for you. Yes.....this is the best idea I think


----------



## LovLight

Artisan said:


> Or you need to downsize your cuddle duties by giving some of your gecks to me.....so I can cuddle them for you. Yes.....this is the best idea I think


*thinks about it*........Erm.....NO! They are my cuddle monsters keep ya mitts off! 

Takes about three hours each evening cause I have to rotate, but its a happy three hours even if it does make the OH jealous lol 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Artisan

LovLight said:


> *thinks about it*........Erm.....NO! They are my cuddle monsters keep ya mitts off!
> 
> Takes about three hours each evening cause I have to rotate, but its a happy three hours even if it does make the OH jealous lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


 you big meanie lol


----------



## efcseany

Artisan said:


> you big meanie lol


Sharing is caring.


----------



## Artisan

efcseany said:


> Sharing is caring.


Yes....share the gecko lurve


----------



## efcseany

Artisan said:


> Yes....share the gecko lurve


Exactly. You could play a game of pass the parcel and see who ends up with the leo 

(No cruelty intended)


----------



## Artisan

efcseany said:


> Exactly. You could play a game of pass the parcel and see who ends up with the leo
> 
> (No cruelty intended)


This is a great idea for a game. Yes....everyone must pass their leos to me on the first go....I dont pass mine to anyone though coz im in charge of the stop button on the cd player.....can you see where this is going?


----------



## efcseany

Artisan said:


> This is a great idea for a game. Yes....everyone must pass their leos to me on the first go....I dont pass mine to anyone though coz im in charge of the stop button on the cd player.....can you see where this is going?


So I see - It's more of a case of 'Wrap up the Leo in one layer', Lovlight starts and passes it to you, the music stops and it's your turn to open. And there we have it, a new Leo in your hands!

Me and my ingenious ideas


----------



## Artisan

I'm going to be a bit naughty here and post a none leo in this section :gasp:

I just wanted to show off my new AFT to show how gorgeous he is.

Because they are very similar to leos im hoping i get away with putting him on here :lol2: I promise i wont post him here again and i hope people will forgive my naughtyness :blush:

Elijah - Freshly shed this morning.


----------



## AilsaM

Artisan said:


> I'm going to be a bit naughty here and post a none leo in this section :gasp:
> 
> I just wanted to show off my new AFT to show how gorgeous he is.
> 
> Because they are very similar to leos im hoping i get away with putting him on here :lol2: I promise i wont post him here again and i hope people will forgive my naughtyness :blush:
> 
> Elijah - Freshly shed this morning.
> 
> [URL="http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20130510_104917_zps0bcc1870.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL="http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20130510_104849_zps93379d3d.jpg"]image[/URL]


Your naughtiness is forgiven lady, he's gorgeous :flrt::flrt:


----------



## efcseany

AilsaM said:


> Your naughtiness is forgiven lady, he's gorgeous :flrt::flrt:


I would tend to agree - It was well worth it.


----------



## LovLight

efcseany said:


> So I see - It's more of a case of 'Wrap up the Leo in one layer', Lovlight starts and passes it to you, the music stops and it's your turn to open. And there we have it, a new Leo in your hands!
> 
> Me and my ingenious ideas


Lol you see I'm not a meany, I'm just wise to Artisan's scheming gecko nabbing ways! 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Artisan

AilsaM said:


> Your naughtiness is forgiven lady, he's gorgeous :flrt::flrt:





efcseany said:


> I would tend to agree - It was well worth it.


:lol2: thanks guys. I was hoping the risk paid off :2thumb:


----------



## LovLight

Artisan said:


> I'm going to be a bit naughty here and post a none leo in this section :gasp:
> 
> I just wanted to show off my new AFT to show how gorgeous he is.
> 
> Because they are very similar to leos im hoping i get away with putting him on here :lol2: I promise i wont post him here again and i hope people will forgive my naughtyness :blush:
> 
> Elijah - Freshly shed this morning.
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20130510_104917_zps0bcc1870.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20130510_104849_zps93379d3d.jpg]image[/URL]


Ooooo hello fattie 
Definate pardon on the naughtiness front as it would be criminal not to share young Elijah's enchantments.....he is a handsome fellow! Very jealous now 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## efcseany

LovLight said:


> Lol you see I'm not a meany, I'm just wise to Artisan's scheming gecko nabbing ways!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


I'm only the middle man on this one


----------



## Artisan

LovLight said:


> Ooooo hello fattie
> Definate pardon on the naughtiness front as it would be criminal not to share young Elijah's enchantments.....he is a handsome fellow! Very jealous now
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


Heh heh he is rather handsome isnt he. I actually died when I saw how cute he was :flrt:

You must get yourself one of these hun. They are equally as heart stealing as leos


----------



## efcseany

Artisan said:


> Heh heh he is rather handsome isnt he. I actually died when I saw how cute he was :flrt:
> 
> You must get yourself one of these hun. They are equally as heart stealing as leos


I think most Geckos are warming, they have such individual personalities which makes them, them.


----------



## loonymoony

*really got me thinking.....*



LovLight said:


> It is definitely worth considering. When I first started to research breeding I too was of the belief that weight was the primary concern when judging a female fit to breed based on what I had read in the various caresheets available. Through further research however and having been very lucky to find a most excellent mentor(Loonymoony of moongeckos) I have since learnt that on average a female gecko does not fully mature until around the 18month old mark despite often beginning ovulation much sooner than this. Depending on the quality/parentage x level of care a gecko has received in the early months of life, if from an excellent home it is quite possible as with your own new arrivals, that they can attain the 'recommended breeding weight' well before their first birthday. As an example I always use my raptor girl Astrid who by her 1st birthday weighed in at a rather astounding 114g (no giant gene-just good breeding) she was 30g at a mere 7weeks of age and had far exceeded the normal 'breeding weight' recommendations by 6months of age yet despite all of this I have not bred her this year as she is not yet fully mature. During their first year of life a female gecko will begin the ovulation cycle and their bodies will go through many changes (much like a human teenager going through puberty) this is a stressful time and can often result in loss of appetite and loss of form/weight for a time. In the last few weeks aline I have learnt that with some smaller females this can be as much as up to half their body mass! Its also something I am experiencing myself (albeit not on such an extreme level) right now having a lot of first year females in my collection. So by breeding a female who is in the throws of all this confusion is going to cause a lot of added stress to her both mentally as well as physically. If however you allow nature to take its course and let the female mature through this period, once out the other side she will continue(with excellent care) where she had previously left off and continue to fill out and grow to her maximum potential, which longterm will should result in a top form female producing top form hatchies.
> Its incredibly hard to have the discipline to hold back for 12months, especially when you have a project that is exciting you, but in the long term the results will speak for themselves if you can manage it. You have some very beautiful leos at your disposal their and you've obviously invested a lot of money into them so it would be a shame not to let them reach their very full potential.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


*
What a great reply SJ and some spot on advice can't second this enough. This really got me thinking too (dangerous past time I know haha) Having followed this thread from the start I have seen a lot of new people join it, many only getting their first Leo or two and sadly I have seen too many people over the years, buying Leo's from people who quite frankly don't deserve to have these wonderful creatures in their lives and certainly shouldn't be breeding them. 
Breeding weight and age is something that comes up time and time again on forums and sadly advice on it is often ignored in favour of popping out babies ASAP which goes against all that is good in this hobby. 

ALL I can do is say PLEASE PLEASE new keepers before you buy ask questions of the breeders and pet shops you are buying from, here are some really important ones to ask to help you get happy healthy animals and to further enforce the respectful, responsible and caring breeding of these amazing little Geckos:

1) Do you quarrentine all new additions? and is this backed up by fecal testing?...........if they answer no then run a mile and fast! 
(Not only do you run the risk of buying animals in ill health with issues like parasites or even the dreaded crypto, you also run a very high risk of then putting your whole collection in danger bringing them into your home, for me this would be devastating, I'm sure you'd feel the same.)

2) Do you only breed top form/health Geckos?
(this includes breeding no animals with health defects be they mental or physical. Not breeding animals that are too young or under weight and giving them time to grow, mature and flourish to their very highest potential, for me and many when it comes to Leo's, this means females should be atleast 18 months to 2 years of age and a minimum of 60g.)

3) Is all livefood fully gutloaded and suplimented at every feed, what is your regime?
(for me and many this is Repashy Calcium plus, a vitamin and mineral complete suppliment that I dust all livefood every feed with, with others using a nutrobal/calcium mix. Personally I raise my own colonys of Dubia roaches and mealies and they are gutloaded 24/7 on assorted cereals, crushed kitten/puppy complete and lots of assorted fruit and veg, food that is not fully gutloaded is in essence useless.)

4) What size set ups are they kept in?
(You would be disgusted to know the sheer volume of breeders out there who keep breeding age/size Leo's in tiny 15l rubs, which I wouldn't even keep a juvie in *gasp*, theres no room to move once you've added appropriate sized hides/dishes, many have nothing more than one hide which is to act as lay box/moist hide/hot hide, and a water & food dish and thats it, no stimulation or enrichment and not even a choice of hides in gradient areas. Rubs/vivs really need to be 2ft x 1ft minimum for adults, preferably larger (rub wise thats 37-40l minimum equivilent) buying from people that disrespect their animals, by packing them in and stacking them high, like some sort of commodity, does nothing but bad things for our hobby and the way it is viewed by those outside it.)

5) If buying a hatchling my advice is not to home any hatchling that is under 18-20g (this weight should be easily acheived by 8-10wks) as the toll taken by the stress of the move/relocation for smaller hatchlings can result in real problems for them and they would not have the resources in place to fall back on in the case of not eating, weight loss in so tiny a hatchling can really knock them for six. A loving breeder should want to see them flourish long before being happy to see them go off to new homes, if they are rushing them out the door question why.


There are lots more questions I personally ask when looking to buy a new addition, but I really hope these questions will help guide you new keepers and result in your getting happy healthy new family members :2thumb:*


----------



## Mr Chad

African fat tails- is it the same set up as a Leo but at a higher temperature range? 

I know nothing about them, but they certainly are cute!


----------



## Artisan

loonymoony said:


> *
> What a great reply SJ and some spot on advice can't second this enough. This really got me thinking too (dangerous past time I know haha) Having followed this thread from the start I have seen a lot of new people join it, many only getting their first Leo or two and sadly I have seen too many people over the years, buying Leo's from people who quite frankly don't deserve to have these wonderful creatures in their lives and certainly shouldn't be breeding them.
> Breeding weight and age is something that comes up time and time again on forums and sadly advice on it is often ignored in favour of popping out babies ASAP which goes against all that is good in this hobby.
> 
> ALL I can do is say PLEASE PLEASE new keepers before you buy ask questions of the breeders and pet shops you are buying from, here are some really important ones to ask to help you get happy healthy animals and to further enforce the respectful, responsible and caring breeding of these amazing little Geckos:
> 
> 1) Do you quarrentine all new additions? and is this backed up by fecal testing?...........if they answer no then run a mile and fast!
> (Not only do you run the risk of buying animals in ill health with issues like parasites or even the dreaded crypto, you also run a very high risk of then putting your whole collection in danger bringing them into your home, for me this would be devastating, I'm sure you'd feel the same.)
> 
> 2) Do you only breed top form/health Geckos?
> (this includes breeding no animals with health defects be they mental or physical. Not breeding animals that are too young or under weight and giving them time to grow, mature and flourish to their very highest potential, for me and many when it comes to Leo's, this means females should be atleast 18 months to 2 years of age and a minimum of 60g.)
> 
> 3) Is all livefood fully gutloaded and suplimented at every feed, what is your regime?
> (for me and many this is Repashy Calcium plus, a vitamin and mineral complete suppliment that I dust all livefood every feed with, with others using a nutrobal/calcium mix. Personally I raise my own colonys of Dubia roaches and mealies and they are gutloaded 24/7 on assorted cereals, crushed kitten/puppy complete and lots of assorted fruit and veg, food that is not fully gutloaded is in essence useless.)
> 
> 4) What size set ups are they kept in?
> (You would be disgusted to know the sheer volume of breeders out there who keep breeding age/size Leo's in tiny 15l rubs, which I wouldn't even keep a juvie in *gasp*, theres no room to move once you've added appropriate sized hides/dishes, many have nothing more than one hide which is to act as lay box/moist hide/hot hide, and a water & food dish and thats it, no stimulation or enrichment and not even a choice of hides in gradient areas. Rubs/vivs really need to be 2ft x 1ft minimum for adults, preferably larger (rub wise thats 37-40l minimum equivilent) buying from people that disrespect their animals, by packing them in and stacking them high, like some sort of commodity, does nothing but bad things for our hobby and the way it is viewed by those outside it.)
> 
> 5) If buying a hatchling my advice is not to home any hatchling that is under 18-20g (this weight should be easily acheived by 8-10wks) as the toll taken by the stress of the move/relocation for smaller hatchlings can result in real problems for them and they would not have the resources in place to fall back on in the case of not eating, weight loss in so tiny a hatchling can really knock them for six. A loving breeder should want to see them flourish long before being happy to see them go off to new homes, if they are rushing them out the door question why.
> 
> 
> There are lots more questions I personally ask when looking to buy a new addition, but I really hope these questions will help guide you new keepers and result in your getting happy healthy new family members :2thumb:*


Amazing advice as always lunar. I reckon this should become a sticky for newbies to read. There are so many so called breeders who would do well to take this advice....sadly they are more interested in stock piling as many breeding animals as possible with not a care or thought for the sad existance their animals are forced to live


----------



## Artisan

Mr Chad said:


> African fat tails- is it the same set up as a Leo but at a higher temperature range?
> 
> I know nothing about them, but they certainly are cute!


Hey chadster  they are very similar to leos in care and set up. They do require higher humidity though and ive provided this in the way of 2 large moist hides and a bigger water bowl then I would give a leo. Similar temps etc and a bit more shy then leos and docile little cuddle monsters : victory:


----------



## Mr Chad

Artisan said:


> Hey chadster  they are very similar to leos in care and set up. They do require higher humidity though and ive provided this in the way of 2 large moist hides and a bigger water bowl then I would give a leo. Similar temps etc and a bit more shy then leos and docile little cuddle monsters : victory:


That makes sense - Africa is more humid than a leos natural territory. 

I managed to weigh the girls - 

Amy - 52g
Penny - 44g
Bernie - 43g

I've tried various foods now and locusts and crickets are no good, none of them have an interest. Looks like its just mealies, waxes and calci going forward.

At the moment i've just been gut loading with cereals and dry pet foods. What fruit and veg do people use to get the most nutritional value? 

and what foods should be avoided?


----------



## Artisan

Mr Chad said:


> That makes sense - Africa is more humid than a leos natural territory.
> 
> I managed to weigh the girls -
> 
> Amy - 52g
> Penny - 44g
> Bernie - 43g
> 
> I've tried various foods now and locusts and crickets are no good, none of them have an interest. Looks like its just mealies, waxes and calci going forward.
> 
> At the moment i've just been gut loading with cereals and dry pet foods. What fruit and veg do people use to get the most nutritional value?
> 
> and what foods should be avoided?


Dont give up on other bugs just yet. A few of mine took a very long time to settle in enough to eat other things. Also their tastes can change from month to month so do still offer now and again to see if they change their minds 

I gut load my bugs with whatever I have in. Usually mixed leaves/carrot/apple/grapes/dog and cat biscuits/redy brek etc : victory:


----------



## LovLight

loonymoony said:


> *
> What a great reply SJ and some spot on advice can't second this enough. This really got me thinking too (dangerous past time I know haha) Having followed this thread from the start I have seen a lot of new people join it, many only getting their first Leo or two and sadly I have seen too many people over the years, buying Leo's from people who quite frankly don't deserve to have these wonderful creatures in their lives and certainly shouldn't be breeding them.
> Breeding weight and age is something that comes up time and time again on forums and sadly advice on it is often ignored in favour of popping out babies ASAP which goes against all that is good in this hobby.
> 
> ALL I can do is say PLEASE PLEASE new keepers before you buy ask questions of the breeders and pet shops you are buying from, here are some really important ones to ask to help you get happy healthy animals and to further enforce the respectful, responsible and caring breeding of these amazing little Geckos:
> 
> 1) Do you quarrentine all new additions? and is this backed up by fecal testing?...........if they answer no then run a mile and fast!
> (Not only do you run the risk of buying animals in ill health with issues like parasites or even the dreaded crypto, you also run a very high risk of then putting your whole collection in danger bringing them into your home, for me this would be devastating, I'm sure you'd feel the same.)
> 
> 2) Do you only breed top form/health Geckos?
> (this includes breeding no animals with health defects be they mental or physical. Not breeding animals that are too young or under weight and giving them time to grow, mature and flourish to their very highest potential, for me and many when it comes to Leo's, this means females should be atleast 18 months to 2 years of age and a minimum of 60g.)
> 
> 3) Is all livefood fully gutloaded and suplimented at every feed, what is your regime?
> (for me and many this is Repashy Calcium plus, a vitamin and mineral complete suppliment that I dust all livefood every feed with, with others using a nutrobal/calcium mix. Personally I raise my own colonys of Dubia roaches and mealies and they are gutloaded 24/7 on assorted cereals, crushed kitten/puppy complete and lots of assorted fruit and veg, food that is not fully gutloaded is in essence useless.)
> 
> 4) What size set ups are they kept in?
> (You would be disgusted to know the sheer volume of breeders out there who keep breeding age/size Leo's in tiny 15l rubs, which I wouldn't even keep a juvie in *gasp*, theres no room to move once you've added appropriate sized hides/dishes, many have nothing more than one hide which is to act as lay box/moist hide/hot hide, and a water & food dish and thats it, no stimulation or enrichment and not even a choice of hides in gradient areas. Rubs/vivs really need to be 2ft x 1ft minimum for adults, preferably larger (rub wise thats 37-40l minimum equivilent) buying from people that disrespect their animals, by packing them in and stacking them high, like some sort of commodity, does nothing but bad things for our hobby and the way it is viewed by those outside it.)
> 
> 5) If buying a hatchling my advice is not to home any hatchling that is under 18-20g (this weight should be easily acheived by 8-10wks) as the toll taken by the stress of the move/relocation for smaller hatchlings can result in real problems for them and they would not have the resources in place to fall back on in the case of not eating, weight loss in so tiny a hatchling can really knock them for six. A loving breeder should want to see them flourish long before being happy to see them go off to new homes, if they are rushing them out the door question why.
> 
> 
> There are lots more questions I personally ask when looking to buy a new addition, but I really hope these questions will help guide you new keepers and result in your getting happy healthy new family members :2thumb:*


Fab post Lunar and some excellent advice as always :thumbup:
I second Atisan that this would make a fantastic sticky to give food for thought to anyone considering purchasing a new leo.
All to often you hear of new keepers who say they done their research before getting an animal, but usually by research they mean care and equipment and not research into who they are purchasing from. Think of that time and effort you have spent researching and apply the same thought process to where and who you want to purchase from. This way you will get the happy healthy leo you have been anticipating.
Please, please do not be afraid to ask questions of the shop or breeder you are thinking of purchasing from. Anyone of them worth their metal will encourage it and be glad to answer and help in anyway they can. 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lupi lou

what feeders bugs do you rate? I know every one may have slightly different opinions on this, at the minuet Jeff is having locusts, crickets and once/twice a week mealies. Although he does seem to have decided that he isn't too fond of crickets at the minuet. I am looking into getting him some silk worms and some calci worms too, as I want him to have plenty of variety and the best diet possible.


----------



## Artisan

lupi lou said:


> what feeders bugs do you rate? I know every one may have slightly different opinions on this, at the minuet Jeff is having locusts, crickets and once/twice a week mealies. Although he does seem to have decided that he isn't too fond of crickets at the minuet. I am looking into getting him some silk worms and some calci worms too, as I want him to have plenty of variety and the best diet possible.


Mine love locust, dubia roach, turk roaches, mealies, morio worms. They get wax worms as treats. I breed my own roaches and wax worms : victory:


----------



## Mr Chad

Turk and morio, not tried them where do u order them from?


----------



## Artisan

Mr Chad said:


> Turk and morio, not tried them where do u order them from?


I ordered a tub of turks (turkistan or red runners) off ebay adound 18 months ago and started a colony. They breed like crazy rabbits but are fast as hell lol I tong feed these.
The morios are hard to get right now as a virus wiped them out but they are like giant mealworms but a bit bigger/fatter. Mine love these so can't wait for them to be available again from most pet shops that supply live food : victory:


----------



## DragonFish66

And Finally! I have leo number two better colours than the pic i put up earlyer took a few just before i put her away to get settled in through this time this ones out and about checking her rub out heres the pics well pleased :2thumb:


----------



## Artisan

DragonFish66 said:


> And Finally! I have leo number two better colours than the pic i put up earlyer took a few just before i put her away to get settled in through this time this ones out and about checking her rub out heres the pics well pleased :2thumb:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


She's pretty  you now have enough leos to compare personalities!


----------



## DragonFish66

Artisan said:


> She's pretty  you now have enough leos to compare personalities!


Yer deff not as shy as the other one through i now have a 7 week wait for the others I've just had a count up and i've 10 setups ready to go going to keep 2 or 3 empty through well till next year :lol2: I was suprised at how much better these pics have turned out looked a lot duller when i seen her through it was night time so just room lighting i also seen this one the same time as the first one i got


----------



## babychessie

DragonFish66 said:


> And Finally! I have leo number two better colours than the pic i put up earlyer took a few just before i put her away to get settled in through this time this ones out and about checking her rub out heres the pics well pleased :2thumb:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


She's a pretty, what's her name? :flrt:


----------



## DragonFish66

babychessie said:


> She's a pretty, what's her name? :flrt:


Thanks, i have'nt named her but prob stick with the old name sheldon they thought she was a male :lol2: am crap at naming animals :lol2: its prob why she did'nt breed with the other female they kept her in with :whistling2:


----------



## Mr Chad

Just having a browse round a few sites as you do and it got me thinking. What's on your dream list or your fave morphs?

Here's mine -

Albino supersnow









Diablo Blanco









Dreamsicle









While I was looking I also stumbled across this -










(I wish there was a jawdrop smiley)


----------



## gooseyquilter

wowee yep jawdrop moment whats the last one what a beauty


----------



## Mr Chad

gooseyquilter said:


> wowee yep jawdrop moment whats the last one what a beauty


Its called a superblood. Hardly any pics online so must be a very rare morph.


----------



## tetradite

Am I the only one who prefers the normal leos?

I own an albino so not like I'm a real purist or anything but most morphs hold no interest for me whatsoever.

I really don't understand the appeal of the patternless/colourless morphs, especially like that diablo blanco. The patterns on normal leos (to me) are one of the most beautiful and individual things about them. 

No criticism of other's tastes intended here, it's all personal taste.


----------



## Mr Chad

tetradite said:


> Am I the only one who prefers the normal leos?
> 
> I own an albino so not like I'm a real purist or anything but most morphs hold no interest for me whatsoever.
> 
> I really don't understand the appeal of the patternless/colourless morphs, especially like that diablo blanco. The patterns on normal leos (to me) are one of the most beautiful and individual things about them.
> 
> No criticism of other's tastes intended here, it's all personal taste.


No offence taken. I agree normals have some of the most beautiful patterns of any lizard. I'll certain have a normal in the future.


----------



## DragonFish66

Mr Chad said:


> Just having a browse round a few sites as you do and it got me thinking. What's on your dream list or your fave morphs?
> 
> Here's mine -
> 
> Albino supersnow
> image
> 
> Diablo Blanco
> image
> 
> Dreamsicle
> image
> 
> While I was looking I also stumbled across this -
> 
> image
> 
> (I wish there was a jawdrop smiley)


Some nice leos there for sure :2thumb:


----------



## Mr Chad

DragonFish66 said:


> Some nice leos there for sure :2thumb:


I'm not going to get anymore until I can get a male Albino supersnow. That's what I really want now.


----------



## DragonFish66

Mr Chad said:


> I'm not going to get anymore until I can get a male Albino supersnow. That's what I really want now.


I'm just getting started with mine through by the end of the year i'll have what i want must admit i like the super snows thats top of my list for this year a mack super snow i like the pattern on them and the pure white look about them, through i do like the orange in the hypos and tangerines sticking with the 8 for this year and maybe some keepers when i have ago at breeding next year i can see leos been the main reps i'll be keeping got about 12 snakes and compared to corn morphs even the higher leo morphs are cheaper, When i was thinking about getting leos i thought i'd be paying more for half decent morphs but they seem quiet cheap the mack super snow i was expecting to pay nearer the 100 mark but found a good breeder local selling them for £65 that super hypo carrot tail i think was the biggest bargain could'nt believe it cost £20 not sure what the average is for these but i thought around £40 to £50 for them, even the normals are great looking lizards


----------



## Mr Chad

DragonFish66 said:


> I'm just getting started with mine through by the end of the year i'll have what i want must admit i like the super snows thats top of my list for this year a mack super snow i like the pattern on them and the pure white look about them, through i do like the orange in the hypos and tangerines sticking with the 8 for this year and maybe some keepers when i have ago at breeding next year i can see leos been the main reps i'll be keeping got about 12 snakes and compared to corn morphs even the higher leo morphs are cheaper, When i was thinking about getting leos i thought i'd be paying more for half decent morphs but they seem quiet cheap the mack super snow i was expecting to pay nearer the 100 mark but found a good breeder local selling them for £65 that super hypo carrot tail i think was the biggest bargain could'nt believe it cost £20 not sure what the average is for these but i thought around £40 to £50 for them, even the normals are great looking lizards


I paid 35 for my super hypo and she's not got enough orange to be classed as a carrot tail so £20 is an awesome price.

My sunglow and my mack-snow were £65 each. Blue lizard reptiles just sold an Albino supersnow for £90 - normally £120, so I know roughly what I should be spending. Just need to find somewhere else that sells them now, as they cant get any more at the minute.


----------



## DragonFish66

Mr Chad said:


> I paid 35 for my super hypo and she's not got enough orange to be classed as a carrot tail so £20 is an awesome price.
> 
> My sunglow and my mack-snow were £65 each. Blue lizard reptiles just sold an Albino supersnow for £90 - normally £120, so I know roughly what I should be spending. Just need to find somewhere else that sells them now, as they cant get any more at the minute.


I just mainly get my reps of good breeders in fact most have come off the classified section on here well the snakes anyway also got an APTORglow that i'm on a waiting list for £55 thats the thing with me i cant just have one i'd rather not bother its all or nothing with my animals was the same when i was keeping tropical fish i had 12 tanks on the go if i was'nt forced to pack them in i dare say i would'nt of been into reps now they cost a small fortune to run compared to reps my bill has come down by 80%


----------



## BretJordan

Haha Mr Chad the last one looks like a golf fish in gecko form!  That was the very first thing that sprung to my mind when I saw it! Very pretty though. I do like the morph geckos myself but i have to admit that my normal is so pretty and bright, I've not seen one like him yet. I love how all of them are so unique!  
Bret.


----------



## Mr Chad

BretJordan said:


> Haha Mr Chad the last one looks like a golf fish in gecko form!  That was the very first thing that sprung to my mind when I saw it! Very pretty though. I do like the morph geckos myself but i have to admit that my normal is so pretty and bright, I've not seen one like him yet. I love how all of them are so unique!
> Bret.


I thought the same thing- wonder if it has to live in a bowl?


----------



## BretJordan

Wonder if they have any swimming ability..  :gasp: 
The goldfish morph is born! :lol2:


----------



## Bandit2010

Help!
I'm new to this forum and have no idea how to post a new thread or even who to ask for help.....

I'm in need of some advice for my 2 year old female leopard gecko who has stopped eating and is now looking dehydrated and going darker in colour.

She is in a spacious 3' viv, on Lino, temps are all as they should be, has fresh filtered drinking water and normally eats silent brown crickets or locusts. She will not touch meal worms or black field crickets. I've had her since Christmas 2010 and has never had an ailment before. I have removed all un-eaten crickets and will try her again on some smaller locusts this week, but does anyone have any other suggestions? Her poo has always been healthy, but the last one she did about 2 days ago was about the size of a small pea and orange. Obviously if she doesn't eat, she won't poo. Does anyone know what a good vet would do in this situation? I don't even know if there are reptile vets at my surgery.

If anyone can offer advice I would be so grateful, she is such a sweetie.

I apologise again for interrupting this thread!

Donna-Marie


----------



## BretJordan

No problems about posting on here at all. I honestly think if I was in that situation I would post here too just due to how active it is. You came to the right place as many people on this thread are very helpful and knowledgeable (Unlike me unfortunately i'm new to the hobby! ) The only thing I could guess at is if she's going in to shed it is not uncommon for a Leo to be off food prior to shed and sometimes after. Sorry I wasn't of much use!
Bret.


----------



## babychessie

Mr Chad said:


> Just having a browse round a few sites as you do and it got me thinking. What's on your dream list or your fave morphs?
> 
> Here's mine -
> 
> Albino supersnow
> image
> 
> Diablo Blanco
> image
> 
> Dreamsicle
> image
> 
> While I was looking I also stumbled across this -
> 
> image
> 
> (I wish there was a jawdrop smiley)


The last one is amazing! :mf_dribble:

I really want a super snow eclipse :3
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_4VXrkZe4W...MI/s1600/Super+Snow+Eclipse+Leopard+Gecko.jpg

and a Super Snow Rainwater Patternless;

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v713/xXxSaz_69xXx/CIMG3371_zps4b77a871.jpg

:flrt:


----------



## babychessie

Bandit2010 said:


> Help!
> I'm new to this forum and have no idea how to post a new thread or even who to ask for help.....
> 
> I'm in need of some advice for my 2 year old female leopard gecko who has stopped eating and is now looking dehydrated and going darker in colour.
> 
> She is in a spacious 3' viv, on Lino, temps are all as they should be, has fresh filtered drinking water and normally eats silent brown crickets or locusts. She will not touch meal worms or black field crickets. I've had her since Christmas 2010 and has never had an ailment before. I have removed all un-eaten crickets and will try her again on some smaller locusts this week, but does anyone have any other suggestions? Her poo has always been healthy, but the last one she did about 2 days ago was about the size of a small pea and orange. Obviously if she doesn't eat, she won't poo. Does anyone know what a good vet would do in this situation? I don't even know if there are reptile vets at my surgery.
> 
> If anyone can offer advice I would be so grateful, she is such a sweetie.
> 
> I apologise again for interrupting this thread!
> 
> Donna-Marie



Okay, was the actual poo or the urate orange?
Also, what are your temps?
Your best bet, get her to a vet. It's really not worth the risk, leopard geckos can take a turn for the worse in such a short time. I'd book an appointment for her asap, it sounds like she could have parasites, usually this can be treated, but like I said, a knowledgeably reptile vet is your best bet.


----------



## Bandit2010

babychessie said:


> Okay, was the actual poo or the urate orange?
> Also, what are your temps?
> Your best bet, get her to a vet. It's really not worth the risk, leopard geckos can take a turn for the worse in such a short time. I'd book an appointment for her asap, it sounds like she could have parasites, usually this can be treated, but like I said, a knowledgeably reptile vet is your best bet.


76f & 70f. the pooitself is orange & white. She had another last night, slightly bigger. She's still very active, but I will phone the vet in the morning. Will she have picked paradites up from her food? Is there a way of avoiding this in future?
As for shedding, she only stops eating for about a day, whereas she hasn't eaten for about a week now.

Thank you for your help!


----------



## babychessie

Bandit2010 said:


> 76f & 70f. the pooitself is orange & white. She had another last night, slightly bigger. She's still very active, but I will phone the vet in the morning. Will she have picked paradites up from her food? Is there a way of avoiding this in future?
> As for shedding, she only stops eating for about a day, whereas she hasn't eaten for about a week now.
> 
> Thank you for your help!


You really need to up the temps, hot end should be between 31-33 C which is 87-91f. If it's not warm enough that could possibly be why she isn't eating.

I'm not the best expert at this, but the only way to really prevent parasites is to maintain a hygienic set-up and to always quarantine new animals. For more information on quaratining see this site;

Leopard Gecko Quarantine

and to do regular faecal tests, maybe once or twice a year. This can done via PALS;

Veterinary Laboratory, Tests For Companion & Exotic Animals

A full parasitology is £26 and covers all the basics inc worms, protozoa, crypto and amoeba, reptile faeces 1 , this is an aerobicculture and tests for campylobacter, yeasts & salmonella and this costs £30. Then finally retile faeces two, basically tests for both of the above mentioned and this costs £39. 

I know it's expensive, but if you can afford to do it maybe once or twice a year, it'll really put your mind at ease. : victory:


----------



## Mr Chad

I'm thinking of getting a night light for one of my vivs (the moonglow LED kind) - I know somebody on here got one they recommended but cant remember who.

If it was you let me know which one it was, and if you dont mind how its set up - one cable?, seperate mounted transformer etc.

Thanks.

Ignore that, just seen Brett mention it in another thread - you able to help mate?


----------



## BretJordan

Mr Chad said:


> I'm thinking of getting a night light for one of my vivs (the moonglow LED kind) - I know somebody on here got one they recommended but cant remember who.
> 
> If it was you let me know which one it was, and if you dont mind how its set up - one cable?, seperate mounted transformer etc.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Ignore that, just seen Brett mention it in another thread - you able to help mate?


Hey mate! 

Okay well I chose the cheaper option here with the *Arcadia Moonlight LED Strip* (Arcadia Vivarium Moonlight LED system | Swell Reptiles)

It also depends on the lighting in your setup area. For example during the day time I get a lot of natural light through the window in to my Leo's viv. This means that I don't need to stimulate a day time routine by using white LED's.

Although If you do have a pretty dark room and want to spend a little bit more I was recommended this guy *reptiles-ink* and was linked to this (http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...32183-automated-day-night-led-controller.html) I messaged him and he was very helpful answered everything I asked with ease. Looks very good I must say but I didn't want to pay around £55 delivered for it as my rooms pretty light anyway. This is why I got the Arcadia moonlight strip! It works an absolute treat. The light doesn't disturb Loki at all and night viewing is so cool watching him hunt for his mealies and go out for a wander! 

For setting up I'm not to sure about reptiles-ink one. But for the Arcadia strip all it is is a wire from the LED's to a USB ended wire then to a plug with a USB port then there you go bobs your uncle WE HAVE LIGHT!! Literally a plug and play light! It does come with some extra suction pads and also some wood screws to put it up with.. But with me :blush:... I used sellotape.. :lol2: Just due to the fact suction pads don't work on wood and didn't want to put screws into my viv. :lol2: 

Hope this helped mate, Bret.

*EDIT: Some photo's of the viv with lighting so you get an idea of the light. *

*Gotta sneak one of my boy in haven't I?! :lol2:*


----------



## Mr Chad

BretJordan said:


> Hey mate!
> 
> Okay well I chose the cheaper option here with the *Arcadia Moonlight LED Strip* (Arcadia Vivarium Moonlight LED system | Swell Reptiles)
> 
> It also depends on the lighting in your setup area. For example during the day time I get a lot of natural light through the window in to my Leo's viv. This means that I don't need to stimulate a day time routine by using white LED's.
> 
> Although If you do have a pretty dark room and want to spend a little bit more I was recommended this guy *reptiles-ink* and was linked to this (http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...32183-automated-day-night-led-controller.html) I messaged him and he was very helpful answered everything I asked with ease. Looks very good I must say but I didn't want to pay around £55 delivered for it as my rooms pretty light anyway. This is why I got the Arcadia moonlight strip! It works an absolute treat. The light doesn't disturb Loki at all and night viewing is so cool watching him hunt for his mealies and go out for a wander!
> 
> For setting up I'm not to sure about reptiles-ink one. But for the Arcadia strip all it is is a wire from the LED's to a USB ended wire then to a plug with a USB port then there you go bobs your uncle WE HAVE LIGHT!! Literally a plug and play light! It does come with some extra suction pads and also some wood screws to put it up with.. But with me :blush:... I used sellotape.. :lol2: Just due to the fact suction pads don't work on wood and didn't want to put screws into my viv. :lol2:
> 
> Hope this helped mate, Bret.
> 
> *EDIT: Some photo's of the viv with lighting so you get an idea of the light. *
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/EF13786D-4C2C-40C2-8CF6-B4653D4A12E5-1277-000000B0B1D1BAF8.jpg]image[/URL]
> *Gotta sneak one of my boy in haven't I?! :lol2:*
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/094E0804-EC04-4773-B04D-24B9E72DEA80-197-000000113D6C010E.jpg]image[/URL]


Cheers :2thumb:

I have a red bulb heat lamps at the moment, so am planning to turn that down slightly (one of them is already on a night sensor) and then use the LED during the night time. I have two heat mats but have found that they dont keep as constant a temperature as the lamps. Its probably down to the room the vivs are in being quite large and open.

The fitting sounds perfect, I didnt want something that meant drilling loads of extra holes and screwing fittings here there and everywhere.

That price on swell is really good too. They're by far the best shop i've used so far, always really friendly


----------



## ayrshire bob

Would definately book the vets, google local reptile vets if you are unsure, and get the PALS tests done too, could speed up the vets diagnosis, and its worth the moeny to rule things out I would say


----------



## DragonFish66

Nice lighting, never thought of it that much but on ebay i ordered lights for the pc a few years ago and prices now are still cheap a 2ft set of strip led red or blue (any colour you want really) with controller is around £6 i dare say you can get a timer set up with day/night for around £15 but you will have to make it up yourself which isnt to difficult the leds are said to last between 50,000 and 100,000 hours so should last for years


----------



## Bandit2010

babychessie said:


> You really need to up the temps, hot end should be between 31-33 C which is 87-91f. If it's not warm enough that could possibly be why she isn't eating.
> 
> I'm not the best expert at this, but the only way to really prevent parasites is to maintain a hygienic set-up and to always quarantine new animals. For more information on quaratining see this site;
> 
> Leopard Gecko Quarantine
> 
> and to do regular faecal tests, maybe once or twice a year. This can done via PALS;
> 
> Veterinary Laboratory, Tests For Companion & Exotic Animals
> 
> A full parasitology is £26 and covers all the basics inc worms, protozoa, crypto and amoeba, reptile faeces 1 , this is an aerobicculture and tests for campylobacter, yeasts & salmonella and this costs £30. Then finally retile faeces two, basically tests for both of the above mentioned and this costs £39.
> 
> I know it's expensive, but if you can afford to do it maybe once or twice a year, it'll really put your mind at ease. : victory:


During the day I have a 40w bulb switched on which ups the temp to 84f & 80f. This is what I have used since I got her Dec 2010.... Is it worth using a stronger bulb &/or some sort of nightlight? I was told they don't need uv, but always light to keep the temp up. She looks like she is gonna shed tonight, so that's a good sign...? Will see if there's a vet at my practice who can help tomorrow.


----------



## babychessie

Bandit2010 said:


> During the day I have a 40w bulb switched on which ups the temp to 84f & 80f. This is what I have used since I got her Dec 2010.... Is it worth using a stronger bulb &/or some sort of nightlight? I was told they don't need uv, but always light to keep the temp up. She looks like she is gonna shed tonight, so that's a good sign...? Will see if there's a vet at my practice who can help tomorrow.


I'm not too sure about bulbs, as I've never used them. Leopard geckos absorb heat through their bellies which is why I've always used a heat mat. But I'm sure someone else on this forum would be able to answer that for you...?

If she's shedding that's definitely a good sign! :2thumb:

It could also be why she's gone off her food. Mine usually stops eating the day before he sheds, and usually they won't eat again for a couple of days after as they've eaten all their shed skin.


----------



## Mr Chad

Somebody wanted to say hi to the forum










and he's a picture of her from above, her pattern still amazes me even though I see her every day


----------



## Donna w

Hi all,

As some of you may know I lost my female of 7 years this week. She suffered a terrible prolapse and was in a real bad way. I had to make the real hard decision to put her to sleep. On further inspection by the vet she also had a major intestinal prolapse internally. Poor girl.

Yes loosing her hurt but I was now my main breeding female down. So I picked up some new geckos today.

Can any one help with their morphs. I'm sure I know what they are but I'm just getting a second opinion 










Sorry it's not the best pic. I can try and get a better one tomorrow if needed.


----------



## Artisan

Mr Chad said:


> Somebody wanted to say hi to the forum
> 
> image
> 
> and he's a picture of her from above, her pattern still amazes me even though I see her every day
> 
> image


Looking good chadster :no1:


----------



## Mr Chad

Super Hypo carrot tail and a tremper albino mack snow?


----------



## Donna w

Mr Chad said:


> Hypo carrot tail and a tremper albino mack snow?


Yea I was sure on the hypo. I was 90% on the tremper. I have 2 female trempers and the one in the pic is a male. I think I'll try breeding them as I have never bred anything other than normals.


----------



## DragonFish66

Donna w said:


> Hi all,
> 
> As some of you may know I lost my female of 7 years this week. She suffered a terrible prolapse and was in a real bad way. I had to make the real hard decision to put her to sleep. On further inspection by the vet she also had a major intestinal prolapse internally. Poor girl.
> 
> Yes loosing her hurt but I was now my main breeding female down. So I picked up some new geckos today.
> 
> Can any one help with their morphs. I'm sure I know what they are but I'm just getting a second opinion
> 
> image
> 
> Sorry it's not the best pic. I can try and get a better one tomorrow if needed.


the one one the bottom looks like my super hypo carrot tail very nice!


----------



## Mr Chad

Donna w said:


> Yea I was sure on the hypo. I was 90% on the tremper. I have 2 female trempers and the one in the pic is a male. I think I'll try breeding them as I have never bred anything other than normals.


Nice and bright!

Is that sandpaper as substrate?



Artisan said:


> Looking good chadster :no1:


Me or the gecko ;-)


----------



## Artisan

Was doing the feeding rounds tonight and as I went into each gecks viv they came out to see what was on the menu. Even my super shy hypo girl Eden has finally started to pop her head out when I go in her viv and licks my fingers. Its taken her a good few months to get brave enough to do this bless her. Pics of her next time as didn't want the flash freaking her out.
Anyway took some pics two of my girls

Silver my MP...."Where's my tea mom?"



















Neon.....greedy as ever. Getting a right pudding she is, (along with Silver and also Valentina - who is in shed yet again!)

"Come on mum....my bowls empty!"










"Im waaaaaating"


----------



## Artisan

Mr Chad said:


> Me or the gecko ;-)


Haha the gecko you cheeky monkey


----------



## Mr Chad

Artisan said:


> Haha the gecko you cheeky monkey


Cant complain she is gorgeous.

Silver is an amazing colour!


----------



## Donna w

DragonFish66 said:


> the one one the bottom looks like my super hypo carrot tail very nice!


Thanks. She's a bit scatty at mo. I'm sure she will calm down once handled.

Here is a pic of the one that was hiding. She looks like she is due a shed. Hopefully see her proper colours soon once she has shed.










They are still in their original viv that I brought them with at the moment. I'll be sorting it all out tomorrow.


----------



## Donna w

Mr Chad said:


> Nice and bright!
> 
> Is that sandpaper as substrate?
> 
> 
> 
> Me or the gecko ;-)



Lol no it's not sand paper. It some kind of reptile carpet. It came with the viv. I'm not too sure if to keep it but clean it. I've never tried the carpet before.


----------



## Artisan

Mr Chad said:


> Cant complain she is gorgeous.
> 
> Silver is an amazing colour!


Thanks hun. I think shes a lovely colour and she doesnt need fancy colours as she's pretty enough to carry off the elegant understated gecko look


----------



## DragonFish66

Donna w said:


> Thanks. She's a bit scatty at mo. I'm sure she will calm down once handled.
> 
> Here is a pic of the one that was hiding. She looks like she is due a shed. Hopefully see her proper colours soon once she has shed.
> 
> image
> 
> They are still in their original viv that I brought them with at the moment. I'll be sorting it all out tomorrow.


Now the other one looks like a super hypo through no carrot tail what did you buy them as?


----------



## Mr Chad

Donna w said:


> Thanks. She's a bit scatty at mo. I'm sure she will calm down once handled.
> 
> Here is a pic of the one that was hiding. She looks like she is due a shed. Hopefully see her proper colours soon once she has shed.
> 
> image
> 
> They are still in their original viv that I brought them with at the moment. I'll be sorting it all out tomorrow.


She looks like my super hypo called Penny. Almost identical.









Deffo looks like sandpaper lol, i've never seen carpet in that colour. I've tried Sand, kitchen roll, repti-carpet and lino. Lino is by far the best stuff, hard wearing and wipe clean.


----------



## DragonFish66

Artisan said:


> Was doing the feeding rounds tonight and as I went into each gecks viv they came out to see what was on the menu. Even my super shy hypo girl Eden has finally started to pop her head out when I go in her viv and licks my fingers. Its taken her a good few months to get brave enough to do this bless her. Pics of her next time as didn't want the flash freaking her out.
> Anyway took some pics two of my girls
> 
> Silver my MP...."Where's my tea mom?"
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Neon.....greedy as ever. Getting a right pudding she is, (along with Silver and also Valentina - who is in shed yet again!)
> 
> "Come on mum....my bowls empty!"
> 
> image
> 
> "Im waaaaaating"
> 
> image


I need more leos :bash::whip: :lol2:


----------



## Donna w

DragonFish66 said:


> Now the other one looks like a super hypo through no carrot tail what did you buy them as?


The previous owners weren't too sure what they were. 
I got the 3ft viv and 3 geckos for £90 including all equipment, uv light etc.


----------



## Mr Chad

DragonFish66 said:


> Now the other one looks like a super hypo through no carrot tail what did you buy them as?


Now I can see the contrast is the new one some sort of sunglow or tangerine? I expect a SHTCT

The other is deffo a normal super hypo as its the same as mine.



Donna w said:


> The previous owners weren't too sure what they were.
> I got the 3ft viv and 3 geckos for £90 including all equipment, uv light etc.


Good deal is that!

The you'd be talking £30 per gecko minimum without the set up.


----------



## Donna w

Mr Chad said:


> She looks like my super hypo called Penny. Almost identical.
> image
> 
> Deffo looks like sandpaper lol, i've never seen carpet in that colour. I've tried Sand, kitchen roll, repti-carpet and lino. Lino is by far the best stuff, hard wearing and wipe clean.


Yes they do look similar. I knew people would wonder what substrate they were on.


----------



## DragonFish66

Mr Chad said:


> Now I can see the contrast is the new one some sort of sunglow or tangerine?
> 
> The other is deffo a normal super hypo as its the same as mine.
> 
> 
> 
> Good deal is that!
> 
> The you'd be talking £30 per gecko minimum without the set up.


I think both are super hypos with one a carrot tail aswell sounds like a bargain to me the gear and viv has gotta be worth at least 50 and 3 leo morphs for 40 pound fantastic


----------



## Donna w

Mr Chad said:


> Now I can see the contrast is the new one some sort of sunglow or tangerine?
> 
> The other is deffo a normal super hypo as its the same as mine.
> 
> 
> 
> Good deal is that!
> 
> The you'd be talking £30 per gecko minimum without the set up.


Very good deal I think. To be honest I was only after a 3ft viv but when I saw the tremper and carrot tale I had to get them:2thumb:


----------



## Mr Chad

DragonFish66 said:


> I think both are super hypos with one a carrot tail aswell sounds like a bargain to me the gear and viv has gotta be worth at least 50 and 3 leo morphs for 40 pound fantastic


A super hypo and a super hypo tangerine carrot tail.....Think we've nailed it :lol2:

Why can I never find a deal like that! Loving the albino mack snow.



Donna w said:


> Very good deal I think. To be honest I was only after a 3ft viv but when I saw the tremper and carrot tale I had to get them


I have to avoid that logic otherwise i'd come back with a new one every time I go to buy some mealies lol


----------



## DragonFish66

Mr Chad said:


> A super hypo and a super hypo tangerine carrot tail.....Think we've nailed it :lol2:
> 
> Why can I never find a deal like that! Loving the albino mack snow.
> 
> 
> 
> I have to avoid that logic otherwise i'd come back with a new one every time I go to buy some mealies lol


Theres plenty of deals to be had i wasnt expecting to get mine this week :lol2:


----------



## Donna w

What makes the tremper a mack snow??

I have two other trempers as well
One female that looks almost the same other than nice and plump
and another that is a albino tremper eclipse snake eye.


----------



## Mr Chad

Donna w said:


> What makes the tremper a mack snow??
> 
> I have two other trempers as well
> One female that looks almost the same other than nice and plump
> and another that is a albino tremper eclipse snake eye.


That was the explanation, however looking at the pics again I cant tell if it is or not. It may be a normal tremper albino. I'm still learning all the stuff.


----------



## Donna w

Mr Chad said:


> That was the explanation, however looking at the pics again I cant tell if it is or not. It may be a normal tremper albino. I'm still learning all the stuff.



That's fair enough. I'll take some pic of the other tomorrow to see what every one thinks.


----------



## Bandit2010

babychessie said:


> I'm not too sure about bulbs, as I've never used them. Leopard geckos absorb heat through their bellies which is why I've always used a heat mat. But I'm sure someone else on this forum would be able to answer that for you...?
> 
> If she's shedding that's definitely a good sign! :2thumb:
> 
> It could also be why she's gone off her food. Mine usually stops eating the day before he sheds, and usually they won't eat again for a couple of days after as they've eaten all their shed skin.


Well she shed pretty quick & has polished off her skin! :2thumb: 
I have a heat mat on the side of the viv & like I say, for 2 years I have had no bother.... Will see how she feels tomorrow. She usually only stops eating for a max of 2 days during shedding, but hasn't eaten for over a week this time....

Thanks for all your comments, it really helps :notworthy:


----------



## BretJordan

So my dad got a new camera a couple of days ago and was messing around with it and I said why don't you take some pictures of Loki and he said okay. He took a few pictures of him but only uploaded one so I will have to ask him about the others he took. Didn't ask him today as I only just got back a couple of hours ago.. Anyway here is one of the pictures will probably more to come!


----------



## KrazyKate

*Experienced Keeper Advice please!*

I put the post below on the main Lizard thread but got no replies, I would really appreciate some help and opinions please. Reading up as much as I can but feeling a bit out of my depth here!

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/959884-gravid-leo-still-not-eating.html

Thank you :notworthy:


----------



## babychessie

Bandit2010 said:


> Well she shed pretty quick & has polished off her skin! :2thumb:
> I have a heat mat on the side of the viv & like I say, for 2 years I have had no bother.... Will see how she feels tomorrow. She usually only stops eating for a max of 2 days during shedding, but hasn't eaten for over a week this time....
> 
> Thanks for all your comments, it really helps :notworthy:


Good, I'm glad to have been of some help and I really hope she gets better soon! Much luck to you, keep us updated! : victory:



KrazyKate said:


> I put the post below on the main Lizard thread but got no replies, I would really appreciate some help and opinions please. Reading up as much as I can but feeling a bit out of my depth here!
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/959884-gravid-leo-still-not-eating.html
> 
> Thank you :notworthy:


I'd love to be able to help, but I've not had any experience breeding leopard geckos  ... hopefully someone else on here can help...?



Artisan said:


> Was doing the feeding rounds tonight and as I went into each gecks viv they came out to see what was on the menu. Even my super shy hypo girl Eden has finally started to pop her head out when I go in her viv and licks my fingers. Its taken her a good few months to get brave enough to do this bless her. Pics of her next time as didn't want the flash freaking her out.
> Anyway took some pics two of my girls
> 
> Silver my MP...."Where's my tea mom?"
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Neon.....greedy as ever. Getting a right pudding she is, (along with Silver and also Valentina - who is in shed yet again!)
> 
> "Come on mum....my bowls empty!"
> 
> image
> 
> "Im waaaaaating"
> 
> image


I can't believe Silver's colour, she looks like she's constantly in shed? What morph is she? She is so so preetty! :flrt:


----------



## Artisan

babychessie said:


> I can't believe Silver's colour, she looks like she's constantly in shed? What morph is she? She is so so preetty! :flrt:


Aw thanks hun. She's a murphy's patternless :flrt:


----------



## efcseany

Artisan said:


> Aw thanks hun. She's a murphy's patternless :flrt:


She is very pretty. Opal will begin to lose her pattern slowly.


----------



## Artisan

efcseany said:


> She is very pretty. Opal will begin to lose her pattern slowly.


Is yours an MP too?


----------



## efcseany

Artisan said:


> Is yours an MP too?


Well that's what I'm thinking. That, or just a hypo with a slight carrot tail tinge.

Either way, she's going to be pretty


----------



## Bandit2010

*uploading pics?*

I've taken a couple of pics of Bandit but don't know how to get them on here....? They're on my phone.


----------



## efcseany

Bandit2010 said:


> I've taken a couple of pics of Bandit but don't know how to get them on here....? They're on my phone.


You could use PhotoBucket to upload the pictures. Please see the link below:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/newbie-advice/112135-how-post-pictures-using-photobucket.html

I hope this helps


----------



## Artisan

Bandit2010 said:


> I've taken a couple of pics of Bandit but don't know how to get them on here....? They're on my phone.


Download the photobucket app : victory:


----------



## efcseany

Wonder what Opal has been up to whilst I've been at work all day :halo:


----------



## Artisan

efcseany said:


> Wonder what Opal has been up to whilst I've been at work all day :halo:


Probably the same as my lot......not much :lol2:


They are totally different critters when the light goes down :gasp:


----------



## Bandit2010

I have uploaded pics to my album in my profile, but unsure how to get them onto thus thread for you to look at! Please have a look in my album & give me your comments?

On another note, I have about 40 black field crickets if anyone would like them? I could post them, foc, they are medium in size & very healthy looking.


----------



## efcseany

Artisan said:


> Probably the same as my lot......not much :lol2:
> 
> 
> They are totally different critters when the light goes down :gasp:


Just watching her now - she's after all the cuddles. :halo: How inconsiderate, does she not appreciate the fact that I've been up since 5am? lol

I still love her


----------



## Artisan

Bandit2010 said:


> I have uploaded pics to my album in my profile, but unsure how to get them onto thus thread for you to look at! Please have a look in my album & give me your comments?
> 
> On another note, I have about 40 black field crickets if anyone would like them? I could post them, foc, they are medium in size & very healthy looking.


She/he's a lovely little chunk : victory:


----------



## Artisan

efcseany said:


> Just watching her now - she's after all the cuddles. :halo: How inconsiderate, does she not appreciate the fact that I've been up since 5am? lol
> 
> I still love her


Ha ha im not far behind you. I get up at 6am everyday (even on days off) but I still have to do "Cuddle rounds" at night


----------



## efcseany

Artisan said:


> Ha ha im not far behind you. I get up at 6am everyday (even on days off) but I still have to do "Cuddle rounds" at night


She wanted a cuddle before I got ready for work. I may just take her into work! :lol2:


----------



## Artisan

efcseany said:


> She wanted a cuddle before I got ready for work. I may just take her into work! :lol2:


Smuggle her in your pocket :gasp:


----------



## efcseany

Artisan said:


> Smuggle her in your pocket :gasp:


I think we're onto something here...

She'll have to wait until I'm home at 6:30pm. Then we'll conjure up a plan! :halo:


----------



## KrazyKate

KrazyKate said:


> I put the post below on the main Lizard thread but got no replies, I would really appreciate some help and opinions please. Reading up as much as I can but feeling a bit out of my depth here!
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/959884-gravid-leo-still-not-eating.html
> 
> Thank you :notworthy:


Update: been to the Rep vet with her. He verified she is gravid with two eggs, he is not unduly concerned as she was crawling about all over the place, hasn't lost much weight and has a nice fat tail. She has also been pooing. He suggested calcium drops to dribble on her nose and to provide an extra lay box for her and to cover her viv to give her some more peace and security. We have to wait another week.

Hope this may help others who are maybe in a similar situation.


----------



## efcseany

KrazyKate said:


> Update: been to the Rep vet with her. He verified she is gravid with two eggs, he is not unduly concerned as she was crawling about all over the place, hasn't lost much weight and has a nice fat tail. She has also been pooing. He suggested calcium drops to dribble on her nose and to provide an extra lay box for her and to cover her viv to give her some more peace and security. We have to wait another week.
> 
> Hope this may help others who are maybe in a similar situation.


It's nice to know that all is well.


----------



## Mr Chad

KrazyKate said:


> Update: been to the Rep vet with her. He verified she is gravid with two eggs, he is not unduly concerned as she was crawling about all over the place, hasn't lost much weight and has a nice fat tail. She has also been pooing. He suggested calcium drops to dribble on her nose and to provide an extra lay box for her and to cover her viv to give her some more peace and security. We have to wait another week.
> 
> Hope this may help others who are maybe in a similar situation.


Glad all is well. 

Calcium drops, what product would that be? Or is it a homemade mixture?


----------



## KrazyKate

Mr Chad said:


> Glad all is well.
> 
> Calcium drops, what product would that be? Or is it a homemade mixture?


Hi there

The drops are Zolcal D 0.05ml one every 1-2 days plus he suggested Avipro Plus in the water.


----------



## Artisan

Had valentina out for a bit just now as she was the first one to start scratching to come out


----------



## Bandit2010

Does this look healthy??


----------



## efcseany

Artisan said:


> Had valentina out for a bit just now as she was the first one to start scratching to come out
> 
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20130514_211459_zpsb28549c2.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20130514_211454_zps3dafb5ed.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20130514_211608_zps6889727c.jpg]image[/URL]


Opal was wanting to come out last night, she had a little wonder across my arm.


----------



## dawsgeckos92

*blazzing bell project*









the big male








female 1








female 2
next year before the breeding season i will have an internet site up and running on there will be some of the rarest geckos in the uk !!


----------



## efcseany

dawsgeckos92 said:


> image
> the big male
> image
> female 1
> image
> female 2
> next year before the breeding season i will have an internet site up and running on there will be some of the rarest geckos in the uk !!


Stunning.

Looking forward to the little'uns you'll produce!


----------



## Naomi23jayne

just thought id share my first gecko, got him sunday and decided to call him dexter :lol2::flrt:


----------



## Artisan

Naomi23jayne said:


> just thought id share my first gecko, got him sunday and decided to call him dexter :lol2::flrt:
> image


Dexters lovely


----------



## Naomi23jayne

thanks


----------



## babychessie

Naomi23jayne said:


> just thought id share my first gecko, got him sunday and decided to call him dexter :lol2::flrt:
> image


He looks lovely, do you know what morph he is? :flrt:


----------



## Naomi23jayne

babychessie said:


> He looks lovely, do you know what morph he is? :flrt:


Super snow albino (tremper) striped


----------



## Mr Chad

Naomi23jayne said:


> just thought id share my first gecko, got him sunday and decided to call him dexter :lol2::flrt:
> image


Another West Yorkshire gecko lover- always a good thing!

Just the morph I want too.


----------



## Naomi23jayne

Mr Chad said:


> Another West Yorkshire gecko lover- always a good thing!
> 
> Just the morph I want too.


 I actually picked him up in wakefield :lol2:


----------



## Artisan

Some pics from tonights feeding and cuddle rounds. This time of SIlver 






URL=http://s1208.photobucket.com/user/rachyW/media/20130515_214443_zpscff04737.jpg.html]







[/URL]


----------



## Artisan

And Neon


----------



## babychessie

*Awwww...*



Artisan said:


> And Neon
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


It's lovely that Silver is getting more friendly, I remember you saying before that she was quite shy? :flrt:


----------



## babychessie

*What do you think...?*

Right guys, just want to know what you think. Last night, Chester started doing something really weird, he spent like half the night desperately clawing at his repti-carpet. It was at the corner of his viv and it was like he was trying to pull it up and see what was underneath... but it was like really frantic...

Do you think there's something wrong...or is mummy just over-reacting? :lol2:


----------



## Artisan

babychessie said:


> It's lovely that Silver is getting more friendly, I remember you saying before that she was quite shy? :flrt:


Yes hun shes slowly coming out of her shell. She was very skittish and wouldnt come to me for a long time. Just shows how long some leos can take to build up trust of people. I've had her since january and shes only just started to come out to see me when I open her viv. The main thing is she got there eventually. 
The shyest if all my leos is my hypo Eden. I didnt even see her for months and had to check on her every other night just to make sure she was still ok! Ive moved her to a higher viv above eye level and shes now started coming out to lick my hand and even put 2 feet on my hand the other night - so she is also vetting there in her own sweet time :no1:


----------



## efcseany

Artisan said:


> Yes hun shes slowly coming out of her shell. She was very skittish and wouldnt come to me for a long time. Just shows how long some leos can take to build up trust of people. I've had her since january and shes only just started to come out to see me when I open her viv. The main thing is she got there eventually.
> The shyest if all my leos is my hypo Eden. I didnt even see her for months and had to check on her every other night just to make sure she was still ok! Ive moved her to a higher viv above eye level and shes now started coming out to lick my hand and even put 2 feet on my hand the other night - so she is also vetting there in her own sweet time :no1:


It's incredible how each Gecko has it's own individual temperament. I've had Opal since the beginning of May (from a breeder at work) and she already climbs all over me looking for cuddles.


----------



## Artisan

efcseany said:


> It's incredible how each Gecko has it's own individual temperament. I've had Opal since the beginning of May (from a breeder at work) and she already climbs all over me looking for cuddles.


Yeah. In comparison I have a couple who were the opposite from the start and have been brave, trusting and nosey from day one


----------



## efcseany

Artisan said:


> Yeah. In comparison I have a couple who were the opposite from the start and have been brave, trusting and nosey from day one


That's always good - in any pets for that matter.

It goes to show you that they believe you're the one who can look after them and keep them healthy & safe (which is always a good sign).

My cats are like that - they just won't come from under my legs.


----------



## babychessie

*Found out what the problem was...*

Good news, nothing wrong with Chess, he was just literally being a nosy blighter....

I came home, and I see a massive lump underneath the reptile carpet, and I'm thinking, what in the lord's name is that...it's Chester! He was asleep underneath the reptile carpet, he'd managed to lift it up and had crawled underneath!:gasp:

I love that little boy, he's such a devil!:lol2:


----------



## DragonFish66

I've just had my second leo last couple of nights sticking her head out of the hide would'nt take any worms so i tryed taking them out of the bowl and putting them an inch or two away from her and she ate every single one of them i put out, totally different to my first lucky to see her an odd time out after dark lol through she seems to be eating alright going by the mess she makes :lol2:


----------



## Artisan

babychessie said:


> Good news, nothing wrong with Chess, he was just literally being a nosy blighter....
> 
> I came home, and I see a massive lump underneath the reptile carpet, and I'm thinking, what in the lord's name is that...it's Chester! He was asleep underneath the reptile carpet, he'd managed to lift it up and had crawled underneath!:gasp:
> 
> I love that little boy, he's such a devil!:lol2:


Ha ha oh chessie! 

Valentina used to do this when she was a baby. Was frantic one day coz thought id lost her.....but she was under the lino in a corner by a bush :lol2:


----------



## dawsgeckos92

*marble eye*

the latest member of the crew


----------



## Marcia

dawsgeckos92 said:


> the latest member of the crew image


Absolutely loving the snake eyes 


Sent from my iPhone whilst battling zombies


----------



## babychessie

Artisan said:


> Ha ha oh chessie!
> 
> Valentina used to do this when she was a baby. Was frantic one day coz thought id lost her.....but she was under the lino in a corner by a bush :lol2:


Awhh, I had the same once, thought he'd escaped, but he was doing a spiderman thing hanging on the ceiling!
I love leopard geckos, they're so funny! :lol2:


----------



## Artisan

babychessie said:


> Awhh, I had the same once, thought he'd escaped, but he was doing a spiderman thing hanging on the ceiling!
> I love leopard geckos, they're so funny! :lol2:


They are definitely funny little dudes and dudettes


----------



## tetradite

Just want to share this for input:

Been having issues with my leos eating for months now (huge loss of appetite, but otherwise healthy and not losing weight so have just been putting it down to brumation) but things are now getting even weirder...

Before the appetite drop my girl would never eat anything for about a week around her shed, but now has started ONLY eating before she sheds! The last two times she's shed she's eaten maybe 5-6 mealworms over the course of a couple of weeks, then absolutely pigged out (like 25 mealworms in a single sitting) the day before her shed.

Anyone experienced similar?


----------



## Mr Chad

Naomi23jayne said:


> I actually picked him up in wakefield :lol2:


Private breeder or a shop?


----------



## babychessie

tetradite said:


> Just want to share this for input:
> 
> Been having issues with my leos eating for months now (huge loss of appetite, but otherwise healthy and not losing weight so have just been putting it down to brumation) but things are now getting even weirder...
> 
> Before the appetite drop my girl would never eat anything for about a week around her shed, but now has started ONLY eating before she sheds! The last two times she's shed she's eaten maybe 5-6 mealworms over the course of a couple of weeks, then absolutely pigged out (like 25 mealworms in a single sitting) the day before her shed.
> 
> Anyone experienced similar?


Nope sorry, can't say I have, seems awfully strange though....:hmm:


----------



## Mr Chad

I agree with the personalities thing. 

Penny has taken 3 months to feel comfortable and walk on my hand, Amy will do it after 3/4 weeks but i have to have it next to her for a while and be ready cos she's a runner/jumper- but once she's out she's calm and will sit on my shoulder.

As for bernie she's the friendliest animal I've ever seen. Walked onto my hand a few days after getting her (didn't want to disturb her but had to stop her falling) now she trots out and waits for me and I can't keep her in the Viv. She'll sit on my shoulder while I'm on the phone or tidying up.

Tetrarite- does seem strange but they're such weird eaters. Mine haven't eaten (that I've seen) for about 10 days. Last night all 3 chomping away like they'd never eaten. Must admit though its usually starve before shedding.


----------



## tetradite

OK, so the eating is as weird as I suspected... if they weren't so stable in weight I'd be worrying but both have been totally stable for a couple of months and no other obvious issues. Going to have a fecal done when I can just in case but with so little food going in it's been hard to get enough poo in one go.

Agreed about personalities too: so varied, although mine were both great for handling, especially the little man as it would have been impossible to sort out his stuck shed problems if he hadn't been so willing to let me help, I honestly think at the start I was more nervous than he was. They both actively choose to be handled regularly (if I leave the viv open with my hand in the door at the opposite end to them they'll usually stick their head out and have a look outside first then walk along to get out on my hand rather than on out on their own. 

Only time they don't seem to like handling is just before shed and when they've just woken up.

I know people say they only tolerate handling, and there are some boring obvious explanations as to why they would seek it out (nicking your body heat etc) but from witnessing behaviour I find it very very hard to believe that mine don't get SOMETHING out of it beyond just "tolerating" it, they actively choose to do it and have never been offered any reward for doing so. Why would an animal repeatedly choose to follow such an unnatural behaviour if it wasn't getting a benefit of some kind?


----------



## dawsgeckos92

*mad*

well i got my first gecko about a month ago now i have over 35 and twelve eggs on the cook these thing burn a hole in ya pocket any one knows were they sell bulk of gecko food for cheap lol


----------



## littlefoot

Hi,You can buy it in bulk most places on the net.

Here

Livefood in Bulk

Here

Bulk Bags | Swell Reptiles

Here

Reptile Livefood - Surrey Pet Supplies

Here

Ricks Livefood


----------



## DragonFish66

I've just upgaded the rubs from 18l to 64l which will prob be the final homes for all my leos quite a bit more space for them heres the normal investigating her new rub not as shy as when i first got her


----------



## Mr Chad

dawsgeckos92 said:


> well i got my first gecko about a month ago now i have over 35 and twelve eggs on the cook these thing burn a hole in ya pocket any one knows were they sell bulk of gecko food for cheap lol


Speak to Reptilia in Ossett see if they can bulk order you anything.


----------



## dawsgeckos92

*hi*



Mr Chad said:


> Speak to Reptilia in Ossett see if they can bulk order you anything.


 funny enough im of there today to pick up a rack ill have a word with him cheers


----------



## Superarty

Came into my room last night to see my leopard gecko sitting in a heap of sphagnum moss that she'd pulled out of the moist hide and onto the floor :lol2: I think the moss has become her favourite toy since I put it in...


----------



## BretJordan

Superarty said:


> Came into my room last night to see my leopard gecko sitting in a heap of sphagnum moss that she'd pulled out of the moist hide and onto the floor :lol2: I think the moss has become her favourite toy since I put it in...


DOH! :lol2: Sounds like you had a bit of a giggle! At least shes enjoying it! Sounds messy though! :lol2:


----------



## Mr Chad

I bought the Arcadia Vivarium Moonlight LED system earlier as recommended by Bret. Looking forward to getting it set up.

Also bought some Eco-earth to put in my moist hides, see if that holds the moisture better than moss.


----------



## Naomi23jayne

Mr Chad said:


> Another West Yorkshire gecko lover- always a good thing!
> 
> Just the morph I want too.


yeah you just ask about the one in wakefield, thats him  sorry seemed to have beat you to it:blush:


----------



## Mr Chad

Naomi23jayne said:


> yeah you just ask about the one in wakefield, thats him  sorry seemed to have beat you to it:blush:


At least its gone to a good home! Need more pics though!


----------



## BretJordan

Dead easy to set up mate honestly! Don't forget to get some photos of it as well!


----------



## Mr Chad

BretJordan said:


> Dead easy to set up mate honestly! Don't forget to get some photos of it as well!


Just need sellotape


----------



## BretJordan

That's the one! I used it to hold cables to back of the viv and light.


----------



## tetradite

Just want to share a little bit of good news rather than posting questions all the time...

My little man has eaten something 3 days in a row! Hoping he's on the way back to normality now. Had a good few mealies the last couple of days and 2 big meaty dubias tonight (I'm surprised he even went for them, he's normally put off by bigger feeders but absolutely savaged these two). Must be the first time he's taken food 3 days running for nearly 2 months.

Hopefully he carries on now, and my girl starts eating at times other than just before her shed... :2thumb:


----------



## babychessie

tetradite said:


> Just want to share a little bit of good news rather than posting questions all the time...
> 
> My little man has eaten something 3 days in a row! Hoping he's on the way back to normality now. Had a good few mealies the last couple of days and 2 big meaty dubias tonight (I'm surprised he even went for them, he's normally put off by bigger feeders but absolutely savaged these two). Must be the first time he's taken food 3 days running for nearly 2 months.
> 
> Hopefully he carries on now, and my girl starts eating at times other than just before her shed... :2thumb:


Awh that's fab news! :2thumb:


----------



## BretJordan

tetradite said:


> Just want to share a little bit of good news rather than posting questions all the time...
> 
> My little man has eaten something 3 days in a row! Hoping he's on the way back to normality now. Had a good few mealies the last couple of days and 2 big meaty dubias tonight (I'm surprised he even went for them, he's normally put off by bigger feeders but absolutely savaged these two). Must be the first time he's taken food 3 days running for nearly 2 months.
> 
> Hopefully he carries on now, and my girl starts eating at times other than just before her shed... :2thumb:


So glad to hear!  Well done, hopefully they will both get on tracks with eating again.


----------



## laksomeister

Been a while since i visited the forum, just felt the need to show off Juni


----------



## Naomi23jayne

Mr Chad said:


> At least its gone to a good home! Need more pics though!


will do soon


----------



## BretJordan

Like I said the other day my lil guy is now coming to the viv door for cuddles! 





Sorry those pictures were blurry! Wanted to make sure he didn't jump out the viv :')

And here's my little guy.. Well chunky now!  



Thanks guys, Bret.


----------



## tetradite

BretJordan said:


> Like I said the other day my lil guy is now coming to the viv door for cuddles!
> 
> Sorry those pictures were blurry! Wanted to make sure he didn't jump out the viv :')
> 
> Thanks guys, Bret.


Haha you won't be able to stop him now... once he gets used to it every time the door opens he'll think he's going to get to go exploring.

It'll be a little sad face at the glass waiting to be let out next. :2thumb:


----------



## tetradite

More good news from here.... little man has eaten again... only one mealie tonight but that's four nights in a row of SOMETHING. Think he's still a little stuffed from yesterday's roaches, I'm still surprised he went for ones so big.

Aaaand, finally managed to get what I hope is enough poop from my girly over the last few days to get a faecal screen done, took her a few days to pass through all of the banquet she had before she shed.

Food good, poop good!


----------



## BretJordan

Weird how exciting it is to actually see poop isn't it? And he will always get cuddles! :flrt:


----------



## tetradite

BretJordan said:


> Weird how exciting it is to actually see poop isn't it? And he will always get cuddles! :flrt:


I love the individuality of what they like to do when they get out... shows up a lot of their character that you don't necessarily see in the viv... my girly likes sitting up between your shoulder blades and watching the world/pooping on you, but the little man likes exploring up your sleeves... she's a watcher and he's a tunneller :2thumb:


----------



## Mr Chad

tetradite said:


> I love the individuality of what they like to do when they get out... shows up a lot of their character that you don't necessarily see in the viv... my girly likes sitting up between your shoulder blades and watching the world/pooping on you, but the little man likes exploring up your sleeves... she's a watcher and he's a tunneller :2thumb:


Yeah they're all so different.

Penny is a shoulder surfer - thinks she's a parrot.
Amy is a climber - she likes sitting on your head as high as possible.
Bernie is a cuddler - She likes sitting in the crook of my arm and snuggling up.

:flrt:


----------



## Artisan

Well today ive decided to put a few more vivs together in readyness for several new gecks I have coming in the not too distant future from a few people who I hold in high regard/respect for their morals and standards when it comes to quality and excellently cared for gecks  
First 2 who will hopefully be with me soon are an eclipse super snow het raptor male and an eclipse pos het talbino female. Exciting and happy times indeed :2thumb:


----------



## Mr Chad

Just typical. Ordered some Repashy calcium plus from amazon (good feedback seller)......comes today........they've sent crested gecko type instead :bash: :blowup:


----------



## BretJordan

Mr Chad said:


> Just typical. Ordered some Repashy calcium plus from amazon (good feedback seller)......comes today........they've sent crested gecko type instead :bash: :blowup:


DOH! :') If you would like some I got mine from off of Swell Reptiles! Good price and quick delivery! 

Any update on the arcadia moonlight LED Strip too btw?

Bret.


----------



## Artisan

Mr Chad said:


> Just typical. Ordered some Repashy calcium plus from amazon (good feedback seller)......comes today........they've sent crested gecko type instead :bash: :blowup:


Oh thats a real bummer.....especially when you dont own any cresties


----------



## babychessie

Artisan said:


> Well today ive decided to put a few more vivs together in readyness for several new gecks I have coming in the not too distant future from a few people who I hold in high regard/respect for their morals and standards when it comes to quality and excellently cared for gecks
> First 2 who will hopefully be with me soon are an eclipse super snow het raptor male and an eclipse pos het talbino female. Exciting and happy times indeed :2thumb:


Loving the logo


----------



## Artisan

babychessie said:


> Loving the logo


Thanks poppit  just wanted to get the logo & website sorted out before next season when I start on my projects. All of my girls and guys will be 2 years old or older next year - so will hopefully be producing some stunning hatchies that will eventually go to carefully selected homes (though I will be holding a few back no doubt) :2thumb:


----------



## babychessie

Artisan said:


> Thanks poppit  just wanted to get the logo & website sorted out before next season when I start on my projects. All of my girls and guys will be 2 years old or older next year - so will hopefully be producing some stunning hatchies that will eventually go to carefully selected homes (though I will be holding a few back no doubt) :2thumb:


Yep, it's nice that someone else is in exactly the same situation as me! I'm hopefully getting another gal in a few days (and one of Lunar's beautiful babies, but she obviosuly won't be ready to breed until 2015), but the rest'll have reached 2years by next season and I'm hoping to start out small scale. :whistling2:

I've been working on a website, but it's not finished yet and I'm hoping to get a new viv stack put in over the summer! :blush:


----------



## Artisan

babychessie said:


> Yep, it's nice that someone else is in exactly the same situation as me! I'm hopefully getting another gal in a few days (and one of Lunar's beautiful babies, but she obviosuly won't be ready to breed until 2015), but the rest'll have reached 2years by next season and I'm hoping to start out small scale. :whistling2:
> 
> I've been working on a website, but it's not finished yet and I'm hoping to get a new viv stack put in over the summer! :blush:


Aw thats excellent that you're having one of lunars awesome little bubbas (im having one of her older males that went to serenity geckos I think....he is coming back to her then coming to me, also having a female eclipse from serenity geckos (who is going to lunar until I can pick them both up) who is tangtasic looking with very bold head markings and lovely bright colouring)  exciting times all round ey!
The website is doing my head in lol not done anything like that before as when I was in school/college......that sort of class or training was quite newish ha ha, so im teaching myself and not doing too badly. Its looking amazing but im just struggling over the wording on it and what to put.
I have another gorgeous geck coming from lovlight for next season which im really looking forward to having. He's stunning and will be well loved in his new forever home. He is for my girl silver. Will have matches for every geck with the 3 im getting and plenty of morphtastic babies from all my beautiful girlies 
Have 5 spare vivs at the moment (mostly still flat packed as I got them in the sale on swell reptiles - those cream coloured vivs) but have the option to add 5 more when needed in the future :no1:
Seriously cant wait to hear the patter of tiny little tootsies


----------



## LovLight

Mr Chad said:


> Just typical. Ordered some Repashy calcium plus from amazon (good feedback seller)......comes today........they've sent crested gecko type instead :bash: :blowup:


:banghead:
Never helpful wawhen that happens! Have you tried ordering direct from www.lilyexotics.co.uk? Thats where I get mine from and the delivery is always quick too. They've new sizes now to, I noticed when I put my order in recently 32 and 64oz.....I have a fair few leos but the 16oz lasts me long enough I think.....at least cor now anyway. May have to have a rethink when your all start breeding your gorgeous gecks cause I know I'm gonna be tempted! 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mr Chad

When I looked on swell they were out of stock too, looks like its back in again now though. I contacted the amazon seller and they're sending me the right stuff out, but they're not bothered about the crested stuff being returned so I may see if my local shop wants to trade it for something. 

Bret, I've got it set up- was delivered yesterday. Got some Eco earth too, which they seem to like. 

I'll put some pics up later.


----------



## Artisan

Mr Chad said:


> When I looked on swell they were out of stock too, looks like its back in again now though. I contacted the amazon seller and they're sending me the right stuff out, but they're not bothered about the crested stuff being returned so I may see if my local shop wants to trade it for something.
> 
> Bret, I've got it set up- was delivered yesterday. Got some Eco earth too, which they seem to like.
> 
> I'll put some pics up later.


Lily exotics also trades on ebay I think. The last lot I got was from either ebay or amazon.....more likely ebay :2thumb:


----------



## Artisan

LovLight said:


> :banghead:
> Never helpful wawhen that happens! Have you tried ordering direct from www.lilyexotics.co.uk? Thats where I get mine from and the delivery is always quick too. They've new sizes now to, I noticed when I put my order in recently 32 and 64oz.....I have a fair few leos but the 16oz lasts me long enough I think.....at least cor now anyway. May have to have a rethink when your all start breeding your gorgeous gecks cause I know I'm gonna be tempted!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


Wahay....logos looking good hun :2thumb:


----------



## LovLight

Artisan said:


> Wahay....logos looking good hun :2thumb:


Ta 
I wasnt sure if it would work as I tried yesterday and nothing happened lol.....I just press buttons now and eventually I get the right one! 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Artisan

LovLight said:


> Ta
> I wasnt sure if it would work as I tried yesterday and nothing happened lol.....I just press buttons now and eventually I get the right one!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


Knew you'd get there eventually ..did you use photobucket in the end?


----------



## Mr Chad

Red heat lamp will get turned down at night, so it will be blue light. These were just taken just after i'd set it up.

looks like a funky disco.


----------



## Artisan

Mr Chad said:


> Red heat lamp will get turned down at night, so it will be blue light. These were just taken just after i'd set it up.
> 
> looks like a funky disco.
> 
> image
> 
> image


Ha ha disco viv! I got one of these blue led lights but havent used it yet. Got it for my crestie but he wouldnt come out when it was on lol. Have 7 geck vivs at the moment......and only one led :hmm: where shall I put it? Lol
Maybe stick it in my biggest boa viv and then there's no arguing ;-)


----------



## LovLight

Artisan said:


> Knew you'd get there eventually ..did you use photobucket in the end?


No because it kept sayin invalid file?....not sure what I've done now tbh but whatever it was it worked. ....so Woooo! 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LovLight

Mr Chad said:


> Red heat lamp will get turned down at night, so it will be blue light. These were just taken just after i'd set it up.
> 
> looks like a funky disco.
> 
> image
> 
> image


Ooo they are fab 
I'd love to get some LED's into mine but I'm a but I dont have the plug space  I'm looking into having some more sockets fitted in the geck room atm. 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BretJordan

Nice one Mr Chad looks spot on! I'm sure you have probably caught some of the funky gecks now popping some of the classic dance moves out the corner of your eye!  

Artisan and LovLight Loving the new logos!  

Bret.


----------



## babychessie

Artisan said:


> Aw thats excellent that you're having one of lunars awesome little bubbas (im having one of her older males that went to serenity geckos I think....he is coming back to her then coming to me, also having a female eclipse from serenity geckos (who is going to lunar until I can pick them both up) who is tangtasic looking with very bold head markings and lovely bright colouring)  exciting times all round ey!
> The website is doing my head in lol not done anything like that before as when I was in school/college......that sort of class or training was quite newish ha ha, so im teaching myself and not doing too badly. Its looking amazing but im just struggling over the wording on it and what to put.
> I have another gorgeous geck coming from lovlight for next season which im really looking forward to having. He's stunning and will be well loved in his new forever home. He is for my girl silver. Will have matches for every geck with the 3 im getting and plenty of morphtastic babies from all my beautiful girlies
> Have 5 spare vivs at the moment (mostly still flat packed as I got them in the sale on swell reptiles - those cream coloured vivs) but have the option to add 5 more when needed in the future :no1:
> Seriously cant wait to hear the patter of tiny little tootsies


Ehe, so exciting isn't it! I do love a bit of tang! :mf_dribble:

I'm ordering 4 or possibly 5 viv exotics this weekend from swell reptiles whilst they're still on sale, and the aim is to sell my exo-terras (which are lovely, just really not designed for leopard geckos) to pay for them and then set up a stack and have my 'reptile wall'. :whistling2:

I have so much reading I want to do on morphs and genetics and etc..I've got so many pages and books compiled and so many ideas, I can't wait to steal lovlight's and your fantastic shelf idea!  I just want to start it all, but I'm trying not to get too carried away as I'm in the midst of all my finals, (boohoo).

I can't wait to see what bubbas Silver produces, you know how smitten I am with her! I can't believe how pretty she is, she just looks like she's in shed 24/7! What morph are you planning on pairing her with?

The gal I'm getting is a proper old-school style super snow (she has the eclipse eyes, but I wouldn't say she was a proper eclipse simply as she doesn't have the nose or the socks or anything, but needless to say she's a stunner! :flrt. 

At the moment she's being paired with my wildtype, so hoping for some pretty macsnows,I love snows! but I'm going to the Donny in September as a birthday present, and I don't trust myself not to come back with another leo, so I can't guarantee it's not all going to change around!:lol2:

(Sorry, I've gone on so much, I'm just really excited!) :blush:


----------



## Mr Chad

oooooooooooo it looks eerie!!!! Thanks for the recommendation Bret :notworthy:


Tang is tangerine??

What you studying Babychessie?

I've been on here long enough now, you can all call me Chad or Paul....no need for the Mr - its too formal :whistling2:


----------



## Artisan

babychessie said:


> Ehe, so exciting isn't it! I do love a bit of tang! :mf_dribble:
> 
> I'm ordering 4 or possibly 5 viv exotics this weekend from swell reptiles whilst they're still on sale, and the aim is to sell my exo-terras (which are lovely, just really not designed for leopard geckos) to pay for them and then set up a stack and have my 'reptile wall'. :whistling2:
> 
> I have so much reading I want to do on morphs and genetics and etc..I've got so many pages and books compiled and so many ideas, I can't wait to steal lovlight's and your fantastic shelf idea!  I just want to start it all, but I'm trying not to get too carried away as I'm in the midst of all my finals, (boohoo).
> 
> I can't wait to see what bubbas Silver produces, you know how smitten I am with her! I can't believe how pretty she is, she just looks like she's in shed 24/7! What morph are you planning on pairing her with?
> The gal I'm getting is a proper old-school style super snow (she has the eclipse eyes, but I wouldn't say she was a proper eclipse simply as she doesn't have the nose or the socks or anything, but needless to say she's a stunner! :flrt.
> 
> At the moment she's being paired with my wildtype, so hoping for some pretty macsnows,I love snows! but I'm going to the Donny in September as a birthday present, and I don't trust myself not to come back with another leo, so I can't guarantee it's not all going to change around!:lol2:
> 
> (Sorry, I've gone on so much, I'm just really excited!) :blush:


You have it all planned viv wise then  yes you will be much better with vivs rather then exos.

Silver looks like she's made of soft warm velvet doesn't she?  she is getting paired with a super snow murphys patternless...possibly het talbino.... which would be a great outcome if he is ....as silver is poss het talbino too  so a lovely bunch of various sexy lil bubbas will be possible with that love match.
Sound like a gorgeous new leo you're getting....will be looking out for pics when you get her :2thumb:


----------



## LovLight

babychessie said:


> Ehe, so exciting isn't it! I do love a bit of tang! :mf_dribble:
> 
> I'm ordering 4 or possibly 5 viv exotics this weekend from swell reptiles whilst they're still on sale, and the aim is to sell my exo-terras (which are lovely, just really not designed for leopard geckos) to pay for them and then set up a stack and have my 'reptile wall'. :whistling2:
> 
> I have so much reading I want to do on morphs and genetics and etc..I've got so many pages and books compiled and so many ideas, I can't wait to steal lovlight's and your fantastic shelf idea!  I just want to start it all, but I'm trying not to get too carried away as I'm in the midst of all my finals, (boohoo).
> 
> I can't wait to see what bubbas Silver produces, you know how smitten I am with her! I can't believe how pretty she is, she just looks like she's in shed 24/7! What morph are you planning on pairing her with?
> 
> The gal I'm getting is a proper old-school style super snow (she has the eclipse eyes, but I wouldn't say she was a proper eclipse simply as she doesn't have the nose or the socks or anything, but needless to say she's a stunner! :flrt.
> 
> At the moment she's being paired with my wildtype, so hoping for some pretty macsnows,I love snows! but I'm going to the Donny in September as a birthday present, and I don't trust myself not to come back with another leo, so I can't guarantee it's not all going to change around!:lol2:
> 
> (Sorry, I've gone on so much, I'm just really excited!) :blush:


Here you go hun
















This is Orion the super sexy SS MP who will be Silvers studly fella. If you think Silver looks like velvet see this lad freshly shed...their an awesome morph! Looks like a great white shark just with a smiley face 
Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## babychessie

Mr Chad said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> oooooooooooo it looks eerie!!!! Thanks for the recommendation Bret :notworthy:
> 
> 
> Tang is tangerine??
> 
> What you studying Babychessie?
> 
> I've been on here long enough now, you can all call me Chad or Paul....no need for the Mr - its too formal :whistling2:


Yep, tang is tangerine! 

It's really complicated, I'm doing everything on an excelled curriculum, so basically I'm taking everything two years early and then going on to my A levels early so I can do extras, at the moment I'm doing 9 different exams so I won't bore you by sitting here and listing them (but hoping to take a course in zoology and botany next (school) year or this (annual) year!) 





Artisan said:


> You have it all planned viv wise then  yes you will be much better with vivs rather then exos.
> 
> Silver looks like she's made of soft warm velvet doesn't she?  she is getting paired with a super snow murphys patternless...possibly het talbino.... which would be a great outcome if he is ....as silver is poss het talbino too  so a lovely bunch of various sexy lil bubbas will be possible with that love match.
> Sound like a gorgeous new leo you're getting....will be looking out for pics when you get her :2thumb:


Oh wow, they'll make stunners! :flrt: Yes,and you! You *have* to post picture of all your pretty little new gecks! We should make that an official rule for this thread!  I love oggling at other people's leos! :whistling2:



LovLight said:


> Here you go hun
> image
> image
> This is Orion the super sexy SS MP who will be Silvers studly fella. If you think Silver looks like velvet see this lad freshly shed...their an awesome morph! Looks like a great white shark just with a smiley face
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


Omgosh, so jelous! Such a stunner! A supersnow patternless has been on my want list since for like, ever!:mf_dribble: He is so,so,so pretty!

I love his eyes, they're like blackholes! :flrt:


----------



## Artisan

LovLight said:


> Here you go hun
> image
> image
> This is Orion the super sexy SS MP who will be Silvers studly fella. If you think Silver looks like velvet see this lad freshly shed...their an awesome morph! Looks like a great white shark just with a smiley face
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble: lol....oooh he's a handsome boy. Cant wait to get snuggles off him. Silver will be putting lippy and her best frock on when he arrives


----------



## BretJordan

Mr Chad said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> oooooooooooo it looks eerie!!!! Thanks for the recommendation Bret :notworthy:
> 
> 
> Tang is tangerine??
> 
> What you studying Babychessie?
> 
> I've been on here long enough now, you can all call me Chad or Paul....no need for the Mr - its too formal :whistling2:


Nice one mate! Looking good.. Chad/Paul... Paul/Chad?..  How have they reacted to it? Or do they not seem to be fussed?

(PS: Whats happening to this thread?!?! I used to come home from work and be almost 2-3 pages of thread for me to read through now there is only one if that!) :lol2:

Bret.


----------



## tetradite

BretJordan said:


> (PS: Whats happening to this thread?!?! I used to come home from work and be almost 2-3 pages of thread for me to read through now there is only one if that!) :lol2:
> 
> Bret.


Well, in that case I'll pad things out a bit...

My little man continues munching away pretty normally still, had a day off yesterday but 15 nice fat mealies tonight. 

He's been a different gecko the last couple of days... I mean he was active and that before (he didn't just randomly end up called Shenanigans, he's always been getting up to stuff) but he's been so active and FAST.

Kinda supports my thinking that their eating "issues" have just been brumation due to the weird winter, and it's really really good to see him moving so quick and naturally (he was really awkward as a kid, stumbling and tripping and just looking odd but has got better and better since he's sorted his shedding out, dropped the troubled toe tips and grown up a bit).

She's still being a pain not eating, but also still active enough (anytime you open her door she'll be out before you'd have time to change a water bowl) and confirmed very slightly gained weight as of a couple of days ago so still all good.

They've been such a great introduction to the hobby for me, I'd love to have some more so I'm immensely jealous seeing everybody's beautiful new arrivals and projects. Just trying to restrain myself as any leo I get will mean another different species I can't get.


----------



## Mr Chad

BretJordan said:


> Nice one mate! Looking good.. Chad/Paul... Paul/Chad?..  How have they reacted to it? Or do they not seem to be fussed?
> 
> (PS: Whats happening to this thread?!?! I used to come home from work and be almost 2-3 pages of thread for me to read through now there is only one if that!) :lol2:
> 
> Bret.


I know, i'm off this week and next and was expecting this thread to be a hive of activity - instead i'm sat talking to myself.......thats nothing unusual though.

They dont seem to be bothered at all by the light.


----------



## Artisan

Mr Chad said:


> I know, i'm off this week and next and was expecting this thread to be a hive of activity - instead i'm sat talking to myself.......thats nothing unusual though.
> 
> They dont seem to be bothered at all by the light.


It has been rather quiet the last few days hasnt it! I just want to talk about leos all the time. My poor OH doesn't know anything about leos or breeding or what hets mean.......yet I bore him to death banging on about them......and he sits and listens to me bless him lol 

We need to liven this up a bit dont we chadster. Im going to weigh and take pics of my lot tonight when I get in from work.....so will stick the results up this evening :lol2:


----------



## DragonFish66

Well i've been up all night again through this time i was sat watching a gecko for a good bit she has a name! Mrs Scruff :lol2:  Always spreading that bloody calcium :lol2: well got a few pics she was all over the the spot even climbing and feeding out of my hand :2thumb: totally different to the invisable gecko! never seen her again :lol2: through the scruff made up for it :lol2:


----------



## Artisan

DragonFish66 said:


> Well i've been up all night again through this time i was sat watching a gecko for a good bit she has a name! Mrs Scruff :lol2: Always spreading that bloody calcium :lol2: well got a few pics she was all over the the spot even climbing and feeding out of my hand :2thumb: totally different to the invisable gecko! never seen her again :lol2: through the scruff made up for it :lol2:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Nice pics .......love her name lol but I would add "bags" on the end to make Mrs Scruffbags


----------



## DragonFish66

Artisan said:


> Nice pics .......love her name lol but I would add "bags" on the end to make Mrs Scruffbags


Yep she certainly is :lol2: i've give up with the calcium it gets every were :lol2: I'm sure she does it on pupose haha caught her with the back legs going like a dog digging a hole :lol2:


----------



## Artisan

DragonFish66 said:


> Yep she certainly is :lol2: i've give up with the calcium it gets every were :lol2: I'm sure she does it on pupose haha caught her with the back legs going like a dog digging a hole :lol2:


Haha ive not seen any of mine in the act of "Dust Graffiti" yet......they wait til im asleep :gasp:


----------



## Artisan

Decided to do the weigh in this morning Instead of tonight. All are putting weight on.

Neon - 78g









Silver - also 78g









Valentina - 55g









Dante - putting on weight gradually now 59g









Eden - same as dante and putting on gradually at 53g


----------



## DragonFish66

Artisan said:


> Haha ive not seen any of mine in the act of "Dust Graffiti" yet......they wait til im asleep :gasp:


They will prob make a racket in the middle of the night :lol2: my noisest creatures when the lights go out are the dubia roaches they seem to grate the egg boxes like finger nails on a blackboard can see them getting moved out soon :lol2:


----------



## Artisan

DragonFish66 said:


> They will prob make a racket in the middle of the night :lol2: my noisest creatures when the lights go out are the dubia roaches they seem to grate the egg boxes like finger nails on a blackboard can see them getting moved out soon :lol2:


I totally agree on the dubs....noisy buggers! They dont bother me these days but I remember I totally forgot to feed them once for maybe just over a week.....the night I fed them sounded like a herd of heffalumps charging around. The noise was that immense that I was convinced something horrific was going on in the rub - so I jumped out of bed and checked on them :gasp:


----------



## DragonFish66

Artisan said:


> Decided to do the weigh in this morning Instead of tonight. All are putting weight on.
> 
> Neon - 78g
> image
> 
> Silver - also 78g
> image
> 
> Valentina - 55g
> image
> 
> Dante - putting on weight gradually now 59g
> image
> 
> Eden - same as dante and putting on gradually at 53g
> image


All beat my female normal shes on i think it was 38g but shes 9 months old approx the other havent a clue but a good bit bigger gotta be nearer 70g mark through she is over just a year old will weigh her tonight thats one thing i do straight away with the snakes, getting lax with the leos through i'll do it with the hatchlings when they arrive :2thumb:


----------



## DragonFish66

Artisan said:


> I totally agree on the dubs....noisy buggers! They dont bother me these days but I remember I totally forgot to feed them once for maybe just over a week.....the night I fed them sounded like a herd of heffalumps charging around. The noise was that immense that I was convinced something horrific was going on in the rub - so I jumped out of bed and checked on them :gasp:


Bahaha was keeping them in the bedroom because its warm and i dont need to bother with heat so much with ambients room been in the mid 70s but i can see them getting evicted :lol2: If they keep it up haha at least the pc / rep room i'm not in when the lights go out through the snakes will want to know what the hells going on if they can hear :lol2:


----------



## Artisan

DragonFish66 said:


> Bahaha was keeping them in the bedroom because its warm and i dont need to bother with heat so much with ambients room been in the mid 70s but i can see them getting evicted :lol2: If they keep it up haha at least the pc / rep room i'm not in when the lights go out through the snakes will want to know what the hells going on if they can hear :lol2:


Well I have a feeling things are going to get even noisier round my rep room/bedroom.....my pair of giant hissing roaches (the size of mini coopers) have become proud parents this week! A dozen or more of baby giants... the size of toy cars ...... you want to hear just 2 adults on egg crates, its like someone dragging a cheese grater over a breeze block!


----------



## DragonFish66

Artisan said:


> Well I have a feeling things are going to get even noisier round my rep room/bedroom.....my pair of giant hissing roaches (the size of mini coopers) have become proud parents this week! A dozen or more of baby giants... the size of toy cars ...... you want to hear just 2 adults on egg crates, its like someone dragging a cheese grater over a breeze block!


Haha i'll stick to my dubia :lol2: Any other type can escape alot easyer than mine and going by my record with crickets i dont want to repeated with a roach infestation :gasp: :bash: :lol2: besides which it would send the dog nuts with them things skuttling about its bad enough with flys and moths haha


----------



## BretJordan

I'm gonna have to get some scales and weigh my little guy this weekend.. Once I have I will let everyone know his weight. Well I tried Loki with locusts and he just wasn't fussed he likes his mealies though! Saw him eat 8 the other day within the space of 5mins!  Would like to try dubias but I think my mum would have a fit! :lol2:


----------



## DragonFish66

BretJordan said:


> I'm gonna have to get some scales and weigh my little guy this weekend.. Once I have I will let everyone know his weight. Well I tried Loki with locusts and he just wasn't fussed he likes his mealies though! Saw him eat 8 the other day within the space of 5mins!  Would like to try dubias but I think my mum would have a fit! :lol2:


I'm gonna try some calci worms this week see how they get on with them dont know why they call them worms through they look more like maggots :lol2:


----------



## LovLight

BretJordan said:


> I'm gonna have to get some scales and weigh my little guy this weekend.. Once I have I will let everyone know his weight. Well I tried Loki with locusts and he just wasn't fussed he likes his mealies though! Saw him eat 8 the other day within the space of 5mins!  Would like to try dubias but I think my mum would have a fit! :lol2:


Try things in different ways before you knock them on the head entirely hun. As an example my boy (Artisans boy in waiting) Orion is a chaser, he likes food he can catch so if you stick mealies in a dish more often than not he'll ignore them. However he loves morios and super mealies if you drop em wriggling in front of him so he can pounce and snaffle them up. 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LovLight

DragonFish66 said:


> I'm gonna try some calci worms this week see how they get on with them dont know why they call them worms through they look more like maggots :lol2:


Calcis are funny ones with leos. I call them leo marmite as some love em and others look at you like you've just put a leftover xmas sprout in their food dish when given them lol. From what I've learned with my own, your far more likely to have success starting them off as little'uns on them so they aquire the taste. 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DragonFish66

LovLight said:


> Calcis are funny ones with leos. I call them leo marmite as some love em and others look at you like you've just put a leftover xmas sprout in their food dish when given them lol. From what I've learned with my own, your far more likely to have success starting them off as little'uns on them so they aquire the taste.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


Thought i would try something different both the ones i have now are eating meal worms thought i'd try something different going to order 3 or 4 different things to try well anything apart from crickets :lol2: at the very least if they dont like them i've a couple of young ones coming soon looking at some of these foods looking like maggots maggots are suposed to be hi protein food any thing wrong with them as there easy to keep last for weeks in the fridge :lol2: i use them for fishing of course the dyed ones are out of the question but the natural white ones i was thinking plenty of movement in them to attract them?


----------



## LovLight

DragonFish66 said:


> Thought i would try something different both the ones i have now are eating meal worms thought i'd try something different going to order 3 or 4 different things to try well anything apart from crickets :lol2: at the very least if they dont like them i've a couple of young ones coming soon looking at some of these foods looking like maggots maggots are suposed to be hi protein food any thing wrong with them as there easy to keep last for weeks in the fridge :lol2: i use them for fishing of course the dyed ones are out of the question but the natural white ones i was thinking plenty of movement in them to attract them?


Yeh its always a good idea to try and mix it up a bit so they don't get bored....some of mine get very faddy with what they want sometimes....but me being a sucker for a smiley face I do tend to pander to them lol 
I've not tried maggots personally(give me the creeps a bit)but I do remember reading a thread previously about someone giving them a go. As you say as long as they arent the dyed variety, I cant see them being an issue if used in conjunction with other foods.....although I'd definitely do a bit of asking about first just incase. The only thing that would make me slightly dubious is the contamination risk(as with crickets)...how clean are they? 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mr Chad

I got some calci's yesterday. £3.80 for quite a big tub.

All of mine love them because they move so much.

I have real trouble with mealies though, they only have to be in the viv for a few hours and they start to change, even in the cool end. Surely they should last longer than that?


----------



## LovLight

Mr Chad said:


> I got some calci's yesterday. £3.80 for quite a big tub.
> 
> All of mine love them because they move so much.
> 
> I have real trouble with mealies though, they only have to be in the viv for a few hours and they start to change, even in the cool end. Surely they should last longer than that?


Where are you buying them from?
Are they standards or giants? I only ever buy the big ones in very small quantities as they tend to turn very quickly and my lil mini bug fridge has packed up 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mr Chad

LovLight said:


> Where are you buying them from?
> Are they standards or giants? I only ever buy the big ones in very small quantities as they tend to turn very quickly and my lil mini bug fridge has packed up
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


I get them from the reptile shop on my road. They get several deliveries each week so its always a fast turnover.

I mix and match, last few weeks i've got the giant ones but find that the regular ones last a bit longer. I did have them in the fridge but the OH wasnt too happy so I think i'll have to get a mini fridge or cool box.


----------



## LovLight

Mr Chad said:


> I get them from the reptile shop on my road. They get several deliveries each week so its always a fast turnover.
> 
> I mix and match, last few weeks i've got the giant ones but find that the regular ones last a bit longer. I did have them in the fridge but the OH wasnt too happy so I think i'll have to get a mini fridge or cool box.


Might be an idea especially with the giant ones as they do turn fast if kept warm. I'm gonna have to get a replacement myself now the weather is warming up as my OH isnt to pleased when he finds butterworms in the crisper draw of the fridge lol 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mr Chad

My big girl came out for a cuddle tonight 

I can honestly say I've never seen a tail so long on anybody else's Leo 


















Freshly she'd yesterday









She certainly decides when she wants to come out and cuddle as she's so shy.


----------



## DragonFish66

LovLight said:


> Yeh its always a good idea to try and mix it up a bit so they don't get bored....some of mine get very faddy with what they want sometimes....but me being a sucker for a smiley face I do tend to pander to them lol
> I've not tried maggots personally(give me the creeps a bit)but I do remember reading a thread previously about someone giving them a go. As you say as long as they arent the dyed variety, I cant see them being an issue if used in conjunction with other foods.....although I'd definitely do a bit of asking about first just incase. The only thing that would make me slightly dubious is the contamination risk(as with crickets)...how clean are they?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


Yer there clean as they are used on fish they eat and fed rotting any type of rotten meat /fish well thats what the blue bottles lay there eggs on once extracted and cleaned they are dyed through the standard white ones are just left natural when you get them they are kept with bran which cleans them out i've kept them alive in fridge for up to 2 months that is as long as there fresh think there about £3 a pint maybe more now :lol2: for several hundred i know they are high in protien but dont know there nutritional make up through i guess they can be gut loaded with calcium and vitimins there quite lively once warmed up to room temps, cant escape shallow dishes through can turn to castors within a day or two if not kept in the fridge


----------



## DragonFish66

Mr Chad said:


> My big girl came out for a cuddle tonight
> 
> I can honestly say I've never seen a tail so long on anybody else's Leo
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Freshly she'd yesterday
> image
> 
> She certainly decides when she wants to come out and cuddle as she's so shy.


Looks like my two are going to take a while to get to this stage :lol2: through the super hypo comes up to my hand the nearest its come to climbing up is putting one leg on then backs away :whistling2: I dare say it will happen sooner or later


----------



## Mr Chad

DragonFish66 said:


> Looks like my two are going to take a while to get to this stage :lol2: through the super hypo comes up to my hand the nearest its come to climbing up is putting one leg on then backs away :whistling2: I dare say it will happen sooner or later


This one I picked up but once she's on your had she settles down pretty quick. The other two will walk straight onto my hand though. 

Bernie is super friendly by nature, penny has taken about 3 months to tame down to where she is now. 

Putting a foot on you is the first step hahaha


----------



## DragonFish66

Mr Chad said:


> This one I picked up but once she's on your had she settles down pretty quick. The other two will walk straight onto my hand though.
> 
> Bernie is super friendly by nature, penny has taken about 3 months to tame down to where she is now.
> 
> Putting a foot on you is the first step hahaha


Yer not to fussed how long it takes at least when i open the tub she does'nt run for cover and continues to investigate every were which is more than can be said with the other one :lol2: yet the other is more chilled when picked up or more likely scared but she does start walking on my hand its strange at how different every one is i only take her out when i'm misting the moist hide which reminds me another moss collecting day tomorow :lol2:


----------



## Mr Chad

I was reading about using maggots before and most people considered it a big no-no due to them being fed on dead animals and having the ability to bite.

I would think they'd be sterilised in some way but you never know.

They're also quite fatty. Most places seemed to suggest pheonix worms (also known as calci worms) as an alternative


----------



## Artisan

Just wanted to ask which suppliers people use for live food? 
Which do you find the most cost effective?
I usually buy tubs at £1.50 each from local rep shop but have been getting the "maxi packs" from livefoods direct a few times lately. Found them really good with loads in but wanted to know what online suppliers people use and how they compare : victory:


----------



## tetradite

Artisan said:


> Just wanted to ask which suppliers people use for live food?
> Which do you find the most cost effective?
> I usually buy tubs at £1.50 each from local rep shop but have been getting the "maxi packs" from livefoods direct a few times lately. Found them really good with loads in but wanted to know what online suppliers people use and how they compare : victory:


I've given up on local (there's a shop in town I hear is good, but it's JUST too far for me to consider as a regular shopping run) as most of it is either dead or oversized and choice is very limited.

Used Rick's Livefood for a big order most recently to give my gecks a sampling of all the things they'd not tried yet (got mealies, dubias, locusts, calciworms and waxworms) and must say I was well happy with everything. Everything healthy (the only dead I had were in the mealies and that's pretty inevitable), well packed etc. 

Problem is the postage is expensive if you're only getting enough for a couple of gecks. Not sure exactly what to do now I want just some more dubias.


----------



## DragonFish66

Mr Chad said:


> I was reading about using maggots before and most people considered it a big no-no due to them being fed on dead animals and having the ability to bite.
> 
> I would think they'd be sterilised in some way but you never know.
> 
> They're also quite fatty. Most places seemed to suggest pheonix worms (also known as calci worms) as an alternative


Strange i've never been biten in 40 years of fishing lol if they do cant see them doing any damage the rotting flesh is mainly used i think to get the flys to lay the eggs once there up to size there sorted and fed stuff like bran so any meat that was used i dare say will of passed through i was just thinking of using them once or twice a week for a varyed diet



Artisan said:


> Just wanted to ask which suppliers people use for live food?
> Which do you find the most cost effective?
> I usually buy tubs at £1.50 each from local rep shop but have been getting the "maxi packs" from livefoods direct a few times lately. Found them really good with loads in but wanted to know what online suppliers people use and how they compare : victory:


I've just ordered of these people for the first time 3 boxes mixed can be got in any combination 3 boxes £8.55 through theres no extra charge on postage for upto 10 boxes

Livefood, Locusts, Crickets, Mealworms, Waxworms, MIX N MATCH 1-10 pre-pack tubs | eBay


----------



## Artisan

DragonFish66 said:


> Strange i've never been biten in 40 years of fishing lol if they do cant see them doing any damage the rotting flesh is mainly used i think to get the flys to lay the eggs once there up to size there sorted and fed stuff like bran so any meat that was used i dare say will of passed through i was just thinking of using them once or twice a week for a varyed diet
> 
> 
> 
> I've just ordered of these people for the first time 3 boxes mixed can be got in any combination 3 boxes £8.55 through theres no extra charge on postage for upto 10 boxes
> 
> Livefood, Locusts, Crickets, Mealworms, Waxworms, MIX N MATCH 1-10 pre-pack tubs | eBay


Think ive had these before. Ive tried lots of different suppliers over time. Think the livefoods direct maxi packs are great. Get loads in them and the ones ive had from them before have all been alive when they got to me. The main reason I used them again this week is i wanted to add more dubia to my colony as the leos are loving them and I dont want run out lol plus I saw they had morios in stock (after the virus wipe out) and my lot love these : victory:


----------



## DragonFish66

Artisan said:


> Think ive had these before. Ive tried lots of different suppliers over time. Think the livefoods direct maxi packs are great. Get loads in them and the ones ive had from them before have all been alive when they got to me. The main reason I used them again this week is i wanted to add more dubia to my colony as the leos are loving them and I dont want run out lol plus I saw they had morios in stock (after the virus wipe out) and my lot love these : victory:


I've also tryed the roach farm on ebay i'm trying the morios for the first time also ordered mealys and wax worms, next order i'll get some calci worms :2thumb: i'm still trying different supplyers to see which are the best, My dubia colony is huge at the moment a grand totall of 15 of them :lol2:


----------



## Artisan

DragonFish66 said:


> I've also tryed the roach farm on ebay i'm trying the morios for the first time also ordered mealys and wax worms, next order i'll get some calci worms :2thumb: i'm still trying different supplyers to see which are the best, My dubia colony is huge at the moment a grand totall of 15 of them :lol2:


:lol2: I reckon my colony is a few 100 strong but ive noticed the babies take ages to mature. Not like he turks. ...who if you blink - they go from dots to fully grown in days it seems. Think im going to selk off my turks as ive sooooo many of them and they are too fast for leos unless you tong feed them.
Mine dont like calcis but do love waxies so have ordered some of them too.
So I have everything I need for the leos & crestie.....just need to get some more locusts for my fat tail....as he will eat NOTHING but them :lol2:


----------



## DragonFish66

Artisan said:


> :lol2: I reckon my colony is a few 100 strong but ive noticed the babies take ages to mature. Not like he turks. ...who if you blink - they go from dots to fully grown in days it seems. Think im going to selk off my turks as ive sooooo many of them and they are too fast for leos unless you tong feed them.
> Mine dont like calcis but do love waxies so have ordered some of them too.
> So I have everything I need for the leos & crestie.....just need to get some more locusts for my fat tail....as he will eat NOTHING but them :lol2:


Any thing thats to fast is not coming into this house :lol2: I dont need an infestation haha i dont mind locusts so much was thinking of trying grass hoppers i know a place were theres thousands of them and well away from any pestisides i bet i could get a 1000 in half an hour with a net any idea if these carry diseases that leos can catch?


----------



## Artisan

DragonFish66 said:


> Any thing thats to fast is not coming into this house :lol2: I dont need an infestation haha i dont mind locusts so much was thinking of trying grass hoppers i know a place were theres thousands of them and well away from any pestisides i bet i could get a 1000 in half an hour with a net any idea if these carry diseases that leos can catch?


Im not sure about wild grasshoppers and parasites.....I would guess a wild population would carry them? ? But I could be wrong :gasp:


----------



## DragonFish66

Artisan said:


> Im not sure about wild grasshoppers and parasites.....I would guess a wild population would carry them? ? But I could be wrong :gasp:


I supose the price of proper food is cheap enough not to bother through would'nt mind knowing if anybody has tryed them before i bet they are easy to keep alive


----------



## babychessie

Artisan said:


> :lol2: I reckon my colony is a few 100 strong but ive noticed the babies take ages to mature. Not like he turks. ...who if you blink - they go from dots to fully grown in days it seems. Think im going to selk off my turks as ive sooooo many of them and they are too fast for leos unless you tong feed them.
> Mine dont like calcis but do love waxies so have ordered some of them too.
> So I have everything I need for the leos & crestie.....just need to get some more locusts for my fat tail....as he will eat NOTHING but them :lol2:


Can't wait until my colony gets going, Chester seems to absolutely adore dubias, but I can't feed them to him until I have more:devil:...

*sigh*:zzz: I reckon it's going to be a loooong wait! :lol2:


----------



## Artisan

babychessie said:


> Can't wait until my colony gets going, Chester seems to absolutely adore dubias, but I can't feed them to him until I have more:devil:...
> 
> *sigh*:zzz: I reckon it's going to be a loooong wait! :lol2:


Awww fingers crossed for you hun that they get established quickly  you could always buy a few more to add to speed things up. Ive just ordered another 30 to beef my colony up a bit more as I need them more then ever now with all these hungry mouths :gasp:


----------



## babychessie

Artisan said:


> Awww fingers crossed for you hun that they get established quickly  you could always buy a few more to add to speed things up. Ive just ordered another 30 to beef my colony up a bit more as I need them more then ever now with all these hungry mouths :gasp:


Yeah, I just bought 30 odd off ebay to speed it up a bit :2thumb:


----------



## tetradite

My "colony" is 5 that have got too big for me to even consider feeding to the gecks.

Really ought to do something with them other than absent mindedly starving them to death.


----------



## DragonFish66

babychessie said:


> Can't wait until my colony gets going, Chester seems to absolutely adore dubias, but I can't feed them to him until I have more:devil:...
> 
> *sigh*:zzz: I reckon it's going to be a loooong wait! :lol2:


I've been reading up on them and they take up to 6 months or more to get going and they recon 50 + adults to keep 1 gecko going :gasp:



tetradite said:


> My "colony" is 5 that have got too big for me to even consider feeding to the gecks.
> 
> Really ought to do something with them other than absent mindedly starving them to death.


They dont take much feeding i feed scraps that are left over from the snails :lol2: through i have a substrate of weetabix twice a week with scrap veg and the water crystals that dont half last along time suprised me half a teaspoon does a litre of water which lasts on mine 2 months :gasp:


----------



## babychessie

DragonFish66 said:


> I've been reading up on them and they take up to 6 months or more to get going and they recon 50 + adults to keep 1 gecko going :gasp:
> 
> 
> 
> They dont take much feeding i feed scraps that are left over from the snails :lol2: through i have a substrate of weetabix twice a week with scrap veg and the water crystals that dont half last along time suprised me half a teaspoon does a litre of water which lasts on mine 2 months :gasp:



6 MONTHS?! Gah, well at least it'll be going by November :banghead:


----------



## Artisan

babychessie said:


> 6 MONTHS?! Gah, well at least it'll be going by November :banghead:


:lol2: once they get going.......they get going!


----------



## Bandit2010

*Bandit update*

Hi everyone, just a quick update to let you know Bandit is fine now after a couple of weeks if slightly frantic worry.....! I think she was impacted from previously housing her on calcisand (she's on lino now & has been for over a month). I've learned a lot from reading posts here so thank you for all your help.

Donna-Marie


----------



## DragonFish66

babychessie said:


> 6 MONTHS?! Gah, well at least it'll be going by November :banghead:


I'm going to be buying more from time to time to get them started quicker need them fast lol i'll have 5 to feed by the end of june, put my order in for more live food yesterday at 3pm and they landed today think i'm going to stick with the new seller, on another note mario worms are huge :gasp: twice the size of big meal worms i bet 2 or 3 will be all thats needed per leo :lol2:


----------



## Artisan

DragonFish66 said:


> I'm going to be buying more from time to time to get them started quicker need them fast lol i'll have 5 to feed by the end of june, put my order in for more live food yesterday at 3pm and they landed today think i'm going to stick with the new seller, on another note mario worms are huge :gasp: twice the size of big meal worms i bet 2 or 3 will be all thats needed per leo :lol2:


Morios are like the bigger, meaner brother of giant mealies.....or like your drunken cousin....who kicks off if you look at him sideways - badass!


----------



## harry136

I've noticed that my Leo likes paddling in her water bowl, so it gave me an idea, i put her in a bowl with 1/2 in of luke warm water. She loved it, anybody elses Leo enjoy a paddle?


----------



## DragonFish66

Artisan said:


> Morios are like the bigger, meaner brother of giant mealies.....or like your drunken cousin....who kicks off if you look at him sideways - badass!


:lol2: I've got 2 new ones to try tonight the marios and wax worms there deff a cheap reptile to feed even cheaper than snakes and i thought they are cheap :smile:


----------



## DragonFish66

harry136 said:


> I've noticed that my Leo likes paddling in her water bowl, so it gave me an idea, i put her in a bowl with 1/2 in of luke warm water. She loved it, anybody elses Leo enjoy a paddle?


Mine does the scruff in the calcium dish :devil: :lol2:


----------



## babychessie

*Lloyd!*

Guys, I'm so sorry, this is completely unrelated to leopard geckos, it's just I'm so excited and have to share him! 
Meet Lloyd! :flrt:


----------



## LovLight

babychessie said:


> Guys, I'm so sorry, this is completely unrelated to leopard geckos, it's just I'm so excited and have to share him!
> Meet Lloyd! :flrt:
> [URL=http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums/y528/Chazzgecks/P1130030_zpsc7ec5cf1.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums/y528/Chazzgecks/P1130034_zpsd2c52e75.jpg]image[/URL]


Awwww love Lloyd! 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mr Chad

babychessie said:


> Guys, I'm so sorry, this is completely unrelated to leopard geckos, it's just I'm so excited and have to share him!
> Meet Lloyd! :flrt:
> [URL=http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums/y528/Chazzgecks/P1130030_zpsc7ec5cf1.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums/y528/Chazzgecks/P1130034_zpsd2c52e75.jpg]image[/URL]


Wow he's huge!! Not my cuppa tea but very cool.


----------



## Artisan

Lloyd is immense awesomeness.....but like the chadster....not my cuppa char


----------



## BretJordan

babychessie said:


> Guys, I'm so sorry, this is completely unrelated to leopard geckos, it's just I'm so excited and have to share him!
> Meet Lloyd! :flrt:
> [URL=http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums/y528/Chazzgecks/P1130030_zpsc7ec5cf1.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums/y528/Chazzgecks/P1130034_zpsd2c52e75.jpg]image[/URL]


My god he's huge!! :gasp:


----------



## Artisan

babychessie said:


> Guys, I'm so sorry, this is completely unrelated to leopard geckos, it's just I'm so excited and have to share him!
> Meet Lloyd! :flrt:
> [URL=http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums/y528/Chazzgecks/P1130030_zpsc7ec5cf1.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums/y528/Chazzgecks/P1130034_zpsd2c52e75.jpg]image[/URL]


I think you should have named him GIGANTORRRRRRRR!


----------



## babychessie

My friend was moving house and couldn't keep him, so basically I got given it all for free! He's really cute though, he sucks on your fingers! Hehe

I'm sorry to have interrupted the flow of leopardgeckosness though...

Let it commence again with this photo of the leo I'm getting! :flrt:


----------



## Higgt4

dawsgeckos92 said:


> image
> the big male
> image
> female 1
> image
> female 2
> next year before the breeding season i will have an internet site up and running on there will be some of the rarest geckos in the uk !!


or possibly not as rare as you might think :whistling2:


----------



## DragonFish66

babychessie said:


> Guys, I'm so sorry, this is completely unrelated to leopard geckos, it's just I'm so excited and have to share him!
> Meet Lloyd! :flrt:
> [URL="http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums/y528/Chazzgecks/P1130030_zpsc7ec5cf1.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL="http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums/y528/Chazzgecks/P1130034_zpsd2c52e75.jpg"]image[/URL]


Nice one! I've got 4 different species of giant land snails fantastic creatures :mf_dribble: Cant wait till my tiger snails get full size with a poss 12 inch shell size and an 18 inch reach through most only get to 6 inch shell in captivity :2thumb:


----------



## babychessie

DragonFish66 said:


> Nice one! I've got 4 different species of giant land snails fantastic creatures :mf_dribble: Cant wait till my tiger snails get full size with a poss 12 inch shell size and an 18 inch reach through most only get to 6 inch shell in captivity :2thumb:


Sounds so cool! :mf_dribble:


----------



## DragonFish66

babychessie said:


> Sounds so cool! :mf_dribble:


Heres some of mine

Achatina fulica jadatzi










Achatina immaculata var panthera










Achatina Recticulate Albino










Tiger Snails


----------



## babychessie

DragonFish66 said:


> Heres some of mine
> 
> Achatina fulica jadatzi
> 
> image
> 
> Achatina immaculata var panthera
> 
> image
> 
> Achatina Recticulate Albino
> 
> image
> 
> Tiger Snails
> 
> image


Oh wow :mf_dribble:

I adore the Achatina fulica jadatzi, I love their beautiful white bodies! Do they have a common name?


----------



## Artisan

DragonFish66 said:


> Nice one! I've got 4 different species of giant land snails fantastic creatures :mf_dribble: Cant wait till my tiger snails get full size with a poss 12 inch shell size and an 18 inch reach through most only get to 6 inch shell in captivity :2thumb:





babychessie said:


> Sounds so cool! :mf_dribble:


Oi you two......get on the invert section if you wanna talk about snailies :bash: :lol2: only joking 


babychessie said:


> My friend was moving house and couldn't keep him, so basically I got given it all for free! He's really cute though, he sucks on your fingers! Hehe
> 
> I'm sorry to have interrupted the flow of leopardgeckosness though...
> 
> Let it commence again with this photo of the leo I'm getting! :flrt:
> 
> [URL=http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums/y528/Chazzgecks/image_zpsfee11c6b.jpg]image[/URL]


Ooooh she's gorgeous caro :flrt:

Dya want to see another of the lovely boys Im getting aswell as lovlights handsome Orion?

Oh go on then....here he is (his name is going to be Salvatore)


----------



## DragonFish66

babychessie said:


> Oh wow :mf_dribble:
> 
> I adore the Achatina fulica jadatzi, I love their beautiful white bodies! Do they have a common name?


There just a colour morph of the normals (Achatina fulica)


----------



## babychessie

DragonFish66 said:


> There just a colour morph of the normals (Achatina fulica)


Wow...I want one...


:mf_dribble:


----------



## DragonFish66

Artisan said:


> Oi you two......get on the invert section if you wanna talk about snailies :bash: :lol2: only joking
> 
> 
> Ooooh she's gorgeous caro :flrt:
> 
> Dya want to see another of the lovely boys Im getting aswell as lovlights handsome Orion?
> 
> Oh go on then....here he is (his name is going to be Salvatore)
> 
> image


:lol2: to get back on track :lol2: Latest pics of my new ones cant wait to get them :2thumb:

Hypo het bell 6 weeks old 










Hypo tangerine 4 weeks old


----------



## DragonFish66

babychessie said:


> Wow...I want one...
> 
> 
> :mf_dribble:


I've got a load of these for sale at least 70 odd left but going fast :lol2:


----------



## DragonFish66

Well i've just tryed the new food on them and both went nuts for the mario worms and wax worms not to interested in the meal worms now :lol2:


----------



## Artisan

DragonFish66 said:


> Well i've just tryed the new food on them and both went nuts for the mario worms and wax worms not to interested in the meal worms now :lol2:


Mine had a menu of morios & waxies lastnight. They will have dubias tomorrow night then morios & mealies tues or weds......they eat better then me! 

Am thinking I might start feeding some of them every 3 nights instead of 2 because a few dont like to eat every other night.....some on the othed hand will eat every night! (Will still provide mealies each night just incase though)


----------



## babychessie

Artisan said:


> Mine had a menu of morios & waxies lastnight. They will have dubias tomorrow night then morios & mealies tues or weds......they eat better then me!
> 
> Am thinking I might start feeding some of them every 3 nights instead of 2 because a few dont like to eat every other night.....some on the othed hand will eat every night! (Will still provide mealies each night just incase though)


Usually Chess likes to eat every three nights,I don't know, but when I leave a gap between his eating days he just seems to be more inclined to eat more on the days I do feed him. When I feed him every three days he eats LOADS but if I do so too often he just ignores the food and looks at me angelically as ever :lol2:


----------



## Artisan

babychessie said:


> Usually Chess likes to eat every three nights,I don't know, but when I leave a gap between his eating days he just seems to be more inclined to eat more on the days I do feed him. When I feed him every three days he eats LOADS but if I do so too often he just ignores the food and looks at me angelically as ever :lol2:


Thats what mins are like. So much goes to waste so it makes sense to move to every 3 days.....as they are more likely to stuff their faces


----------



## Madhouse5

first two babies of the season look like my mack girl is het blizzard male mack snow BB tremper het eclipse x mack snow het tremper het blizzard 









looking blizzard had a 1/32 chance of a mack snow BB










looking normals should be het for blizzard and tremper 

Paul


----------



## Artisan

Madhouse5 said:


> first two babies of the season look like my mack girl is het blizzard male mack snow BB tremper het eclipse x mack snow het tremper het blizzard
> 
> image
> looking blizzard had a 1/32 chance of a mack snow BB
> 
> image
> 
> looking normals should be het for blizzard and tremper
> 
> Paul


Cute bubbies congrats


----------



## LovLight

Madhouse5 said:


> first two babies of the season look like my mack girl is het blizzard male mack snow BB tremper het eclipse x mack snow het tremper het blizzard
> 
> image
> looking blizzard had a 1/32 chance of a mack snow BB
> 
> image
> 
> looking normals should be het for blizzard and tremper
> 
> Paul


Aww congrats on your lil bubs 
Fingers crossed my I'm as lucky with the poss blizzard het on my girl Star....not long to wait now! 


Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Madhouse5

thanks its been a long wait lol only 18 more to go so far


----------



## BretJordan

Hey everyone.. Take a guess what my lil guys doing again... Yeah wanting to come wander around and explore!  Looked to the left of me and saw this! 


Guess he wanted to come out  And still smiley as ever!  


Bret.


----------



## tremerz97

BretJordan said:


> Hey everyone.. Take a guess what my lil guys doing again... Yeah wanting to come wander around and explore!  Looked to the left of me and saw this!
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/null-10.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Guess he wanted to come out  And still smiley as ever!
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/null-11.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Bret.


aww! cute!


----------



## BretJordan

tremerz97 said:


> aww! cute!


Haha thank you!  He loves coming out and exploring.. "AKA Running away" :devil: :lol2:

Bret.


----------



## tremerz97

BretJordan said:


> Haha thank you!  He loves coming out and exploring.. "AKA Running away" :devil: :lol2:
> 
> Bret.


my boy spike is a little sh1t! lol! but lizzy love being stroked!


----------



## BretJordan

Was stroking him a minute ago when he was out and when you rub down his back he lifts up like a cat does when they're stroked lol! Bless him.. Not sure if he liked it or not but he didn't run off or anything so I presume he did :lol2:

Bret


----------



## tremerz97

BretJordan said:


> Was stroking him a minute ago when he was out and when you rub down his back he lifts up like a cat does when they're stroked lol! Bless him.. Not sure if he liked it or not but he didn't run off or anything so I presume he did :lol2:
> 
> Bret


yeah liz lifts her head up! lol! she's out most of the time day n night! lol! but spike just legs it!


----------



## DragonFish66

BretJordan said:


> Hey everyone.. Take a guess what my lil guys doing again... Yeah wanting to come wander around and explore!  Looked to the left of me and saw this!
> [URL="http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/null-10.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> Guess he wanted to come out  And still smiley as ever!
> [URL="http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/null-11.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> Bret.


Nice one :2thumb: mines not at that stage yet through one of them does comes up to me through i've only had them a couple of months so still unsure i think


----------



## BretJordan

DragonFish66 said:


> Nice one :2thumb: mines not at that stage yet through one of them does comes up to me through i've only had them a couple of months so still unsure i think


Yeah mines only recently started getting a lot more confident and coming out to explore.. All though he hides pretty much constantly unless he wants cuddles in which he comes to the viv door waiting for me to open it.. As you can see he lets himself out haha. :')


----------



## DragonFish66

BretJordan said:


> Yeah mines only recently started getting a lot more confident and coming out to explore.. All though he hides pretty much constantly unless he wants cuddles in which he comes to the viv door waiting for me to open it.. As you can see he lets himself out haha. :')


My first i got a couple of months ago is very shy hardly ever see her except when feeding she feeds of the tongs :lol2: the other i got 2 or 3 weeks ago was out straight away but still wont climb on my hand through she wont run off and likes her food its suprising how each individual is so different they are


----------



## Artisan

BretJordan said:


> Was stroking him a minute ago when he was out and when you rub down his back he lifts up like a cat does when they're stroked lol! Bless him.. Not sure if he liked it or not but he didn't run off or anything so I presume he did :lol2:
> 
> Bret


My tremper male does this.....I open the door, he comes running out and tilts his head while I stroke him like a mini cat along his head and back. Then he climbs up my arm to my shoulder and sits there while I do the feeding/spraying and watering rounds of all the other gecks


----------



## BretJordan

Artisan said:


> My tremper male does this.....I open the door, he comes running out and tilts his head while I stroke him like a mini cat along his head and back. Then he climbs up my arm to my shoulder and sits there while I do the feeding/spraying and watering rounds of all the other gecks


Haha arww that's super cute! See mine can be a bit of a jumper.. He hasn't for a long while but I wouldn't want him to go flying now would I! :lol2: I want more Leo's! Not only that but swell have got vivs for sale at 29.99  But I've got no space..  Arwww god please help I think I'm addicted! Also wouldn't mind to try a beardie... No Bret no! Would anyone please come hide my bank card?? :') 

Bret.


----------



## Geeecko

My leo is not a good handler

She very rarely wants to come out and when she does I have to keep a box under my hand as she is that skittish. She just will not keep still. She seems to be very very timid.

I have seen so many people whos leos just sit on their hand etc. Makes me really jealous!


----------



## BretJordan

Geeecko said:


> My leo is not a good handler
> 
> She very rarely wants to come out and when she does I have to keep a box under my hand as she is that skittish. She just will not keep still. She seems to be very very timid.
> 
> I have seen so many people whos leos just sit on their hand etc. Makes me really jealous!


How long have you had her? Loki was like that to start with I just took it slow for a while this way he came to realize that my hand was not threatening. He then slowly but surely started to become a little bit more daring and walk onto my hand now look at him! 
This was last night about 2:00 am-ish he came out again.. This was for the third time! 


And getting back in.. (He's a climbing little git.. No surprise he escaped once he's crazy almost jumping out the viv for cuddles!)


This morning he was chilling out in his moist hide he must have heard me open the door to change his water as he immediately opened his eyes bless him.. Getting a nice chunky tail now! : victory: :flrt:



Bret.


----------



## Artisan

BretJordan said:


> Haha arww that's super cute! See mine can be a bit of a jumper.. He hasn't for a long while but I wouldn't want him to go flying now would I! :lol2: I want more Leo's! Not only that but swell have got vivs for sale at 29.99  But I've got no space..  Arwww god please help I think I'm addicted! Also wouldn't mind to try a beardie... No Bret no! Would anyone please come hide my bank card?? :')
> 
> Bret.


I have 5 of these flat packed ready to go up to put shelves in :lol2: also have a 4 foot viv im putting a divider in - so I have room for 7 more gecks. 3 have already been earmarked for new girls and boys which means I have 4 spare for hold back babies from next season


----------



## BretJordan

Artisan said:


> I have 5 of these flat packed ready to go up to put shelves in :lol2: also have a 4 foot viv im putting a divider in - so I have room for 7 more gecks. 3 have already been earmarked for new girls and boys which means I have 4 spare for hold back babies from next season


Hahaa 4 hold back homes already! May as well keep them all?  :lol2:  I don't blame you though I don't think I could part with all of them if I ever had hatchlings either. Just wish I had room! Got Loki up on my clothes drawer and then I got like a storage unit for him like fridge and other bits and bobs in there. I hated seeing space for another tank and then went out one day and come back with an exo terra congo :whistling2: now setting that up for a crestie.. Now thinking about it... I wonder If I could get a viv underneath it... Hmmm... :bash:

Bret.


----------



## Geeecko

BretJordan said:


> How long have you had her? Loki was like that to start with I just took it slow for a while this way he came to realize that my hand was not threatening. He then slowly but surely started to become a little bit more daring and walk onto my hand now look at him!
> This was last night about 2:00 am-ish he came out again.. This was for the third time!
> http://s1079.photobucket.com/user/bretjordan1/media/null-12.jpg.htmlimage
> 
> And getting back in.. (He's a climbing little git.. No surprise he escaped once he's crazy almost jumping out the viv for cuddles!)
> http://s1079.photobucket.com/user/bretjordan1/media/null-13.jpg.htmlimage
> 
> This morning he was chilling out in his moist hide he must have heard me open the door to change his water as he immediately opened his eyes bless him.. Getting a nice chunky tail now! : victory: :flrt:
> 
> http://s1079.photobucket.com/user/bretjordan1/media/null-15.jpg.htmlimage
> 
> Bret.



he is a real cutey!:flrt:

I have had Madge about 9 months now. I think she is just that kind of personality. She does scratch to get out (every now and again) but is just a bit of a scaredy cat. I have been trying not to get her out un necessarily as I do not want to stress her (I figured I would rather her be happy and shy than try and bully her into being friendly and ultimately make her worse)


----------



## Artisan

BretJordan said:


> Hahaa 4 hold back homes already! May as well keep them all?  :lol2:  I don't blame you though I don't think I could part with all of them if I ever had hatchlings either. Just wish I had room! Got Loki up on my clothes drawer and then I got like a storage unit for him like fridge and other bits and bobs in there. I hated seeing space for another tank and then went out one day and come back with an exo terra congo :whistling2: now setting that up for a crestie.. Now thinking about it... I wonder If I could get a viv underneath it... Hmmm... :bash:
> 
> Bret.


:lol2: well I say 4 hold backs.......thats just in case but I probably wont keep that many  oooh and also wanting to get hold of an albino fat tail.....to go with my boy Elijah :2thumb:


----------



## BretJordan

Geeecko said:


> he is a real cutey!:flrt:
> 
> I have had Madge about 9 months now. I think she is just that kind of personality. She does scratch to get out (every now and again) but is just a bit of a scaredy cat. I have been trying not to get her out un necessarily as I do not want to stress her (I figured I would rather her be happy and shy than try and bully her into being friendly and ultimately make her worse)


Thanks he's a stunning little guy!  And yeah probably just personality as I know they're all very different.. He was just a lucky choice I guess. 



Artisan said:


> :lol2: well I say 4 hold backs.......thats just in case but I probably wont keep that many  oooh and also wanting to get hold of an albino fat tail.....to go with my boy Elijah :2thumb:


Lol yeah tell us anything you would! You wait, you will be ordering more when they arrive I can guarantee it!  

Bret.


----------



## tetradite

Halfway through making a new big viv, just need sealant and some glass or acrylic for the front and everything bar the interior will be done... total spend so far £0 :2thumb:

This is the upside of having a family who endlessly and needlessly replace their tv units and tables... free viv building materials for the budding furniture Frankenstein.

Not putting a leo in it tho.

Must not put a leo in it.

Help me be strong.


----------



## BretJordan

I have an old wardrobe I used to have down in the shed also a plastic tub drawer thing hmmm....  

Bret.


----------



## Mr Chad

Just got back from being away for a few days. Straight away opened the door and bernie wanders out for a cuddle 

What impressed me most was the fact that my dad who's never seen them apart from pictures put his hand down and she just wondered on and sat there- now that's a friendly gecko!


----------



## BretJordan

That's a super nice cute geck! 

Bret.


----------



## BretJordan

So anyone have any posts to share? Any updates on hatchlings/eggs? Anything? Was wanting to read through some posts tonight and drool over everyone else's beautiful leo pictures.. Guess not. :lol2:

Bret.


----------



## babychessie

*My updates...*



BretJordan said:


> So anyone have any posts to share? Any updates on hatchlings/eggs? Anything? Was wanting to read through some posts tonight and drool over everyone else's beautiful leo pictures.. Guess not. :lol2:
> 
> Bret.


The most interesting gecko related news I have, is that my boy has decided it's funny to poo in his water bowl, so mummy has to rush around cleaning and disinfecting it in the morning before she leaves... nasty, sadistic little bugger :lol2:

Here he is, looking as angelic as ever... 



_'Yes mummy, I did just do a massive crap in my water dish,but look at my big round puppy dog eyes, you know in your heart you have no choice but to forgive me!'_

Ordered a load of viv exotics in the swell sale and currently planning my awesome reptile wall. Organizing the courier for my new girl, super snow eclipse who should be on her way asap...:mf_dribble:

Did a weigh in yesterday and Chess is 64grams...all preettyyy uninteresting, but hey-ho! That's the latest with me! :2thumb:


----------



## BretJordan

babychessie said:


> The most interesting gecko related news I have, is that my boy has decided it's funny to poo in his water bowl, so mummy has to rush around cleaning and disinfecting it in the morning before she leaves... nasty, sadistic little bugger :lol2:
> 
> Here he is, looking as angelic as ever...
> 
> [URL=http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums/y528/Chazzgecks/P1130052_zpsd1db016c.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> _'Yes mummy, I did just do a massive crap in my water dish,but look at my big round puppy dog eyes, you know in your heart you have no choice but to forgive me!'_
> 
> Ordered a load of viv exotics in the swell sale and currently planning my awesome reptile wall. Organizing the courier for my new girl, super snow eclipse who should be on her way asap...:mf_dribble:
> 
> Did a weigh in yesterday and Chess is 64grams...all preettyyy uninteresting, but hey-ho! That's the latest with me! :2thumb:


Arwwww you couldn't be mad at that! Look at her cute little face! :flrt:
Wish I could build a reptile wall.. Stop rubbing it in :whip: :lol2:

And whilst we have life again on this thread I wanted to ask about livefood. You see I've been reading about and wanted to try Loki with something other than mealies he wasn't so keen on the whole Locust idea and didn't touch them. Was wondering if anyone would recommend Calci worms? They seem pretty easy to have no odour, no noise, high in calcium, wriggle around a lot, can't escape bowls and best of all no need to gutload! If this is right it sounds pretty damn good to me. 

Also seen Morio worms but I didn't find anything on them.. 

Thanks, Bret.


----------



## DragonFish66

BretJordan said:


> Arwwww you couldn't be mad at that! Look at her cute little face! :flrt:
> Wish I could build a reptile wall.. Stop rubbing it in :whip: :lol2:
> 
> And whilst we have life again on this thread I wanted to ask about livefood. You see I've been reading about and wanted to try Loki with something other than mealies he wasn't so keen on the whole Locust idea and didn't touch them. Was wondering if anyone would recommend Calci worms? They seem pretty easy to have no odour, no noise, high in calcium, wriggle around a lot, can't escape bowls and best of all no need to gutload! If this is right it sounds pretty damn good to me.
> 
> Also seen Morio worms but I didn't find anything on them..
> 
> Thanks, Bret.


Theres one food i would recomend i tryed morio worms a couple of days ago for the first time and both mine went mad for them thought at first they would be to big for them but the hypo took 3 of the tongs and the other took 2 they also snaffled some waxies.
My guilty rep of the night is the northern pine stunk the bedroom out :lol2:


----------



## BretJordan

DragonFish66 said:


> Theres one food i would recomend i tryed morio worms a couple of days ago for the first time and both mine went mad for them thought at first they would be to big for them but the hypo took 3 of the tongs and the other took 2 they also snaffled some waxies.
> My guilty rep of the night is the northern pine stunk the bedroom out :lol2:


How are they stored fed and so on as I don't know anything about them at all. 

I am interested in trying those calci-worms though they look spot on!  

Bret.


----------



## ayrshire bob

*Final checks...*

Think I'm finally all set to get my leo! Jut wanted to confirm things on here and see if I have missed anything.

I have a 3x1x1 wooden viv with sliding glass doors on the front.

I have bought tiles to use as substrate, with a heat mat under one side of the viv.

I have the mat on a mat stat. the probe is in the hot hide along with the probe for a digi thermometer.

I have an old butter tub with a hole cut in the side to use as a moist hide.

I have cut up a 2ltr milk carton to use as a hide on the cool side. cut top off and another hole near other end.

I have a digi probe this end too.

I have a long plastic flower thing that runs from cool end to hot end, and 3 loo roll middles to be used as tunnels between hides if the gecko doesn't feel safe in the open.

I will use a milk bottle lid to keep calcium powder in the viv.

My hot end is 31-33C and cool end 21-22C.

I need to order a dish for mealies and water and I think I'm good to go!

Any thoughts of anythin I've missed?

Also those that use Locust as feeders, how do you stop them escaping through the vents? needed to cut them to allow cables to pass through so now a locust could squeeze out. Any tips?

I will be adding UV too, but will be after I get the leo. I know it's debatable if needed and I'm looking to debate it, just stating my plans lol. Won't be though if I get an albino morph though.

Thanks in advance.

Bob


----------



## BretJordan

ayrshire bob said:


> Think I'm finally all set to get my leo! Jut wanted to confirm things on here and see if I have missed anything.
> 
> I have a 3x1x1 wooden viv with sliding glass doors on the front.
> 
> I have bought tiles to use as substrate, with a heat mat under one side of the viv.
> 
> I have the mat on a mat stat. the probe is in the hot hide along with the probe for a digi thermometer.
> 
> I have an old butter tub with a hole cut in the side to use as a moist hide.
> 
> I have cut up a 2ltr milk carton to use as a hide on the cool side. cut top off and another hole near other end.
> 
> I have a digi probe this end too.
> 
> I have a long plastic flower thing that runs from cool end to hot end, and 3 loo roll middles to be used as tunnels between hides if the gecko doesn't feel safe in the open.
> 
> I will use a milk bottle lid to keep calcium powder in the viv.
> 
> My hot end is 31-33C and cool end 21-22C.
> 
> I need to order a dish for mealies and water and I think I'm good to go!
> 
> Any thoughts of anythin I've missed?
> 
> Also those that use Locust as feeders, how do you stop them escaping through the vents? needed to cut them to allow cables to pass through so now a locust could squeeze out. Any tips?
> 
> I will be adding UV too, but will be after I get the leo. I know it's debatable if needed and I'm looking to debate it, just stating my plans lol. Won't be though if I get an albino morph though.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Bob


Sounds good to me do you have a hide on the warm side too? (3 hides total that is one warm, cold and moist) Also the tiles you have what type of tiles do you mean vinyl ones or..? As you may or may not know when I first got Loki I bought some vinyl tiles that were adhesive backed :bash: I put them in the viv for a day before I took them out cause of the fumes they can cause. Don't make the same mistake as me! I couldn't return them neither cause I had cut them all to shape doh.. Oh well I learnt in the end lol and yeah about the locusts too. Me being the clever guy I am put a locust or two in when I cut holes in my vent for wires my mum supposedly asked my sister what was on the wall on the landing.. Yes as you can guess they escaped.. :whistling2: 

And after Loki's little escape he had a couple of weeks back this was one of the debated escape routes too so all I've done is gaffa taped the hole vent up and poked several holes into the vent so nothing escaping but still ventilated enough hope this helped.  

Thanks, Bret.


----------



## ayrshire bob

yea my hot side probes are in the hot hide. I was thinking of just taping it on and poking holes but wasn't sure if that would work. Just got normal tiles, sort for like kitchen splash panel, just 10x10cm ones. Not gonna stick them down so I can deep clean more easily. Althogh I'm going to be left with a little of the wooden floor showing as tiles don't fit exactly. Is it worth buyin a few more and cutting to fit the gap? About 3cm. Shouldn't think it be a huge issue though?

thanks for the input


----------



## tetradite

BretJordan said:


> So anyone have any posts to share? Any updates on hatchlings/eggs? Anything? Was wanting to read through some posts tonight and drool over everyone else's beautiful leo pictures.. Guess not. :lol2:
> 
> Bret.


If you can find my camera battery charger I'll give you some pics  Been searching for a week.




babychessie said:


> _'Yes mummy, I did just do a massive crap in my water dish,but look at my big round puppy dog eyes, you know in your heart you have no choice but to forgive me!'_


Could be worse.... my girl poops on people. Hates doing it in her viv and never seen her do it anywhere else outside her viv. Just climbs up you looking all sweet and "I'm a cuddle dinosaur" then sneaks around between your shoulder blades and BAM!

Same spot every time, and she's as happy doing it to strangers as family.


----------



## tetradite

ayrshire bob said:


> Think I'm finally all set to get my leo! Jut wanted to confirm things on here and see if I have missed anything.
> 
> I have a 3x1x1 wooden viv with sliding glass doors on the front.
> 
> I have bought tiles to use as substrate, with a heat mat under one side of the viv.
> 
> I have the mat on a mat stat. the probe is in the hot hide along with the probe for a digi thermometer.
> 
> I have an old butter tub with a hole cut in the side to use as a moist hide.
> 
> I have cut up a 2ltr milk carton to use as a hide on the cool side. cut top off and another hole near other end.
> 
> I have a digi probe this end too.
> 
> I have a long plastic flower thing that runs from cool end to hot end, and 3 loo roll middles to be used as tunnels between hides if the gecko doesn't feel safe in the open.
> 
> I will use a milk bottle lid to keep calcium powder in the viv.
> 
> My hot end is 31-33C and cool end 21-22C.
> 
> I need to order a dish for mealies and water and I think I'm good to go!
> 
> Any thoughts of anythin I've missed?
> 
> Also those that use Locust as feeders, how do you stop them escaping through the vents? needed to cut them to allow cables to pass through so now a locust could squeeze out. Any tips?
> 
> I will be adding UV too, but will be after I get the leo. I know it's debatable if needed and I'm looking to debate it, just stating my plans lol. Won't be though if I get an albino morph though.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Bob


All sounds pretty good, just a couple of things based on my two:

- You may not need a dish for mealies, mine won't eat out of one and I don't think I'm totally alone there.

- (Also not seeking to open the UV debate here, just stating) I've got an albino boy with very low UV (2.0 13w) and he actively chooses to sit out in it at times, doesn't seem to bother him at all. I wouldn't want to blast him with anything stronger than that though! 

- Completely covering the gap is up to you, only reasons you'd NEED to fill all of it are if they could use the gap to burrow under the tiles, and that they might not enjoy walking on it much cos it'll probably be slippy (and even that's more of a comedy problem than a real one). Only other consideration is maybe hygiene, but if you're cleaning regularly shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## ayrshire bob

Don't think they could borrow under them, even though they are smell, they would still be heavy for a gecko I imagine. Thanks for input. I will need to wait and see how it goes with the mealies I suppose! That's interesting about you albino liking the uv exposure! I shall be adding it in for mine. Have a unit, but not got a bulb yet. Although I'm now thinking it would make sense to have it before the leo. Be better to have it there than add it after the wee thing starts to get settled in and then out of nowhere it's constantly sunny as FCUK lol. Or is that over thinking it? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BretJordan

For your gap problem if you have a tiny bit of sand you could perhaps place it in the gaps I've seen this done quite a few times or add some leaf decor over it?  Ps: Do not use calci sand as you don't want them eating it!  

Bret.


----------



## DragonFish66

BretJordan said:


> How are they stored fed and so on as I don't know anything about them at all.
> 
> I am interested in trying those calci-worms though they look spot on!
> 
> Bret.


Of what i've read they like it warm the morios so i've been keeping them in the warmest part of the house and see how they go so far there alright, through the wax worms i've kept in the fridge they sound a bit like maggots cool air slows them down so they dont turn so fast as for mealies there bomb proof still got some mini ones from 2 months ago :lol2: I'll be getting some calci worms next time i order some food


----------



## DragonFish66

I think the ceramic tiles are the best of the lot for mats i keep mine in rubs so i dont have them in there but i would in a viv, the ceramic tiles dont half keep a more stable temp in the rubs i've noticed with mat stats it was variing 5-6c but with the tiles not cooling down so quick the average temps are 3 to 4c difference as for food and calcium i use them ikea glass tea lighters as they can see the food in them through i've been trying different things to see which works the best


----------



## BretJordan

DragonFish66 said:


> Of what i've read they like it warm the morios so i've been keeping them in the warmest part of the house and see how they go so far there alright, through the wax worms i've kept in the fridge they sound a bit like maggots cool air slows them down so they dont turn so fast as for mealies there bomb proof still got some mini ones from 2 months ago :lol2: I'll be getting some calci worms next time i order some food


I threw my wax worms away yesterday for the birds as they were starting to turn into moths some of them already were moths. :whip: I also have some of those mini mealies mine are still alive too although there are a million of them in one tub! 

Some pictures of Loki yesterday! (Seem to have new pictures everyday..) 

In his viv prancing around exploring! 


I see you! 



Out exploring my new bed sheets and sitting in my hand!




Look at how big hes getting!  :flrt: 



Thanks guys, Bret. (Sorry for the million photos)


----------



## Mr Chad

Dragonfish - if you get calci's and its quite a big tub of them you may as well go mad and put in more than you think you should to get your monies worth.

I bought some last week and already they've started to change.


----------



## BretJordan

Aghh if I get some I will put in quite a few also then. Hate it when the mealies change had to throw 2 tubs away a couple days ago! Birds must love me.. -.-

Bret.


----------



## ayrshire bob

I have ran the set up over night and have only seen one degree of variance! WIN! The general temp is 32-33 but it's going up to 34 in the hide. Is that ok or too hot?

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BretJordan

Sounds fine to me!  Have you already got your eye on any Leo? Any type of morph you're interested in? 

Bret.


----------



## ayrshire bob

Thanks. 
I first saw the normal morph and loved the look of it! So as pretty as some morphs are, I don't like others, so I'm gonna stick to a normal morph I think. Nothing too different anyway. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DragonFish66

Mr Chad said:


> Dragonfish - if you get calci's and its quite a big tub of them you may as well go mad and put in more than you think you should to get your monies worth.
> 
> I bought some last week and already they've started to change.


Thats no good :lol2: it could be a old batch of them as i've noticed with normal mealies the odd box only lasts 3 or 4 days yet most last for two weeks or more



ayrshire bob said:


> I have ran the set up over night and have only seen one degree of variance! WIN! The general temp is 32-33 but it's going up to 34 in the hide. Is that ok or too hot?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


Are you sure its a matt stat as i've never had them that good 1c difference and i've 15 0n the go only my pulse and dimmer stats are that good : victory:


----------



## ayrshire bob

Yea positive. Only bought it a couple weeks ago. Only checked it 3 or 4 times though. Will keep an eye on it though. Maybe my digi probe not so accurate, will take more IR gun temps to see for sure. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mr Chad

Some more pics of the tribe. Apologies for the messy vivs, tomorrow is cleaning day.









Master of her house


Skull on Amy's head









Cannot keep this one in









Chilling on the beanbag


Loves her bed


----------



## Artisan

Mr Chad said:


> Some more pics of the tribe. Apologies for the messy vivs, tomorrow is cleaning day. image
> 
> Master of her house
> [URL=http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a290/chadder69/SDC12276_zps1765f1c6.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Skull on Amy's head
> image
> 
> Cannot keep this one in
> image
> 
> Chilling on the beanbag
> [URL=http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a290/chadder69/SDC12279_zpse57efdf9.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Loves her bed
> [URL=http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a290/chadder69/SDC12225_zpsa0e22dc7.jpg]image[/URL]


Nice pics chadster....the third one down is just like Dante & Valentina.....soon as doors open - they are out like bullets


----------



## DragonFish66

ayrshire bob said:


> Yea positive. Only bought it a couple weeks ago. Only checked it 3 or 4 times though. Will keep an eye on it though. Maybe my digi probe not so accurate, will take more IR gun temps to see for sure.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


I would'nt of thought it was the digi probe through its good to have an ir gun just to check thats what i do only half my reps have digi thermometers in mainly use the gun through i'd soon know if that was giving wrong readings



Mr Chad said:


> Some more pics of the tribe. Apologies for the messy vivs, tomorrow is cleaning day. image
> 
> Master of her house
> [URL="http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a290/chadder69/SDC12276_zps1765f1c6.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> Skull on Amy's head
> image
> 
> Cannot keep this one in
> image
> 
> Chilling on the beanbag
> [URL="http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a290/chadder69/SDC12279_zpse57efdf9.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> Loves her bed
> [URL="http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a290/chadder69/SDC12225_zpsa0e22dc7.jpg"]image[/URL]


:bash::bash::whip: I need more leos :lol2: Still only another 4 weeks to get another 3 :lol2:


----------



## Mr Chad

DragonFish66 said:


> :bash::bash::whip: I need more leos :lol2: Still only another 4 weeks to get another 3 :lol2:


Sorry! I'm sure it'll fly by and you'll be surrounded by them soon!


----------



## DragonFish66

Mr Chad said:


> Sorry! I'm sure it'll fly by and you'll be surrounded by them soon!


Yer not long now :lol2: thats the downside with living in the sticks most decent breeders are out of driving range from me and to get quaility ones got to wait for couriers :lol2: Theres one breeder local to me well 45 miles away through the ones i'm after of her have'nt even produced eggs yet through as soon as there ready i'll be straight down there to pick them up a mack super snow and an APTORglow :mf_dribble:


----------



## ayrshire bob

Pic of my set up. Just installed the lightbulb so need to monitor temps to see if there are any adjustments needed.

Look ok?


----------



## BretJordan

ayrshire bob said:


> Pic of my set up. Just installed the lightbulb so need to monitor temps to see if there are any adjustments needed.
> 
> Look ok?
> 
> image


Looking good mate!  

Bret.


----------



## ayrshire bob

thanks 

8 sleeps...lol


----------



## BretJordan

Lol you excited?  I couldn't wait to get Loki.. When I decided I was getting him it was kind of an instant buy and I came across some problems. That's how I stumbled on this lovely forum. Wish I took the time for the setup first like you.

Bret.


----------



## ayrshire bob

I kinda did that with my crestie lol gt her as a present. so knew I needed to do plenty more research this time round! :2thumb:


----------



## BretJordan

Hahaa well me and you must be opposites :lol2: I'm making a crestie set up currently and researched lots. Going for a live planted setup instead of fake and got my plants ordered just now!  Can't wait now and may already have a crestie to move in as soon as its done!  
Thinking about getting another Leo though.. thinking about putting a viv on top of Loki's so I can get another one!  Just need more plug sockets! Already got 2 extensions!! 

Bret.


----------



## Mr Chad

ayrshire bob said:


> Pic of my set up. Just installed the lightbulb so need to monitor temps to see if there are any adjustments needed.
> 
> Look ok?
> 
> image


Looks good mate, not sure if your planning to but I'd put a guard on the light- not particularly for the Leo as they won't reach but cos its a :censor: when u catch your arm on them getting stuff in and out! :lol2:


----------



## ayrshire bob

I like your thinking! Hoping it won't get too hot though, or my set up is in trouble lol. It's only temporary until I get my UV bulb in and fitted, just to get a day/night cycle going :no1:


----------



## BretJordan

Mr Chad said:


> Looks good mate, not sure if your planning to but I'd put a guard on the light- not particularly for the Leo as they won't reach but cos its a :censor: when u catch your arm on them getting stuff in and out! :lol2:


Lol learnt that from experience hey Chad?  

Bret.


----------



## Mr Chad

BretJordan said:


> Lol learnt that from experience hey Chad?
> 
> Bret.


Quite possibly :blush:


----------



## suzie1

I am really loving this thread. I am working my way through it, up to page 125 .  
I have only been a keep leopard gecko owner for 6 weeks but already want another lol.
Lots of brill advice and set up ideas. And I adore the pics that are posted.

Thank you guys and gals


----------



## BretJordan

suzie1 said:


> I am really loving this thread. I am working my way through it, up to page 125 .
> I have only been a keep leopard gecko owner for 6 weeks but already want another lol.
> Lots of brill advice and set up ideas. And I adore the pics that are posted.
> 
> Thank you guys and gals


You're very welcome I'm sure you will be joining us soon posting your own pictures or buying more Leo's haha! 

Bret.


----------



## babychessie

BretJordan said:


> You're very welcome I'm sure you will be joining us soon posting your own pictures or buying more Leo's haha!
> 
> Bret.


It's like a disease..

they're so addictive... :lol2:


----------



## BretJordan

Join us... Leopard Gecko Anonymous.. *Rock in rocking chair whilst twitching* 

Bret.


----------



## babychessie

*Getting somewhere...!*

Woo! 
Finally got a facebook page sorted! Please feel free to check it out...:whistling2:

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Gecko-Globe/285647508239022

Currently working on the website! :2thumb:


----------



## BretJordan

I've liked it!  

Bret.


----------



## babychessie

BretJordan said:


> I've liked it!
> 
> Bret.


Why thankyou! (;

Out of interest, how old is Loki? :3


----------



## suzie1

My lovely boy


----------



## babychessie

suzie1 said:


> image
> My lovely boy


Awh what a cutie, what's he called?
Normals are the best! (;


----------



## suzie1

Pete . 










AKA peter parker


----------



## babychessie

suzie1 said:


> Pete
> 
> image



Awh, why hello there Pete!


----------



## DragonFish66

suzie1 said:


> I am really loving this thread. I am working my way through it, up to page 125 .
> I have only been a keep leopard gecko owner for 6 weeks but already want another lol.
> Lots of brill advice and set up ideas. And I adore the pics that are posted.
> 
> Thank you guys and gals


Your not that far behind me i've had them a couple of months cant wait to get some more well there on order end of june :lol2:



babychessie said:


> Woo!
> Finally got a facebook page sorted! Please feel free to check it out...:whistling2:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Gecko-Globe/285647508239022
> 
> Currently working on the website! :2thumb:


Nice start to the page heres mine :lol2:
Had the same idea :lol2:

https://www.facebook.com/?sk=media#!/pages/Dragonfish66-Reptiles-Exotics/339954372793210


----------



## babychessie

DragonFish66 said:


> Your not that far behind me i've had them a couple of months cant wait to get some more well there on order end of june :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice start to the page heres mine :lol2:
> Had the same idea :lol2:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/?sk=media#!/pages/Dragonfish66-Reptiles-Exotics/339954372793210


I love your snakes, I love Hognoses, if I ever got a snake, I think I'd get one of them! :flrt:

I have to say, I really want one of your albino Giant African Land Snails ...:whistling2:

but I just don't have the room...one day maybe *sigh* :lol2:


----------



## Mr Chad

Liked both of your pages. Too many pages to perv over now

RFUK page
Big yellow gecko
Cambridge gecko
Gecko time

....the list goes on and on, i'm going to have to get more hours in the day to looks at them all!


----------



## DragonFish66

babychessie said:


> I love your snakes, I love Hognoses, if I ever got a snake, I think I'd get one of them! :flrt:
> 
> I have to say, I really want one of your albino Giant African Land Snails ...:whistling2:
> 
> but I just don't have the room...one day maybe *sigh* :lol2:


I think hoggies will be just as popular as corns soon tempted but cant keep them all :lol2: my main ones are corns and leos through i do get the odd snake from time to time like the boa and pine, What do you mean no room they only take up a large exo faun for a pair of adults :2thumb:


----------



## babychessie

Actually I have a quicky question for y'all, I assume most of you know of AC chauffeurs? 

Anyone know what's happened to them...I think they've dropped off the planet or something! I pm'd them like a couple of weeks ago and they haven't replied, and I tried re-messaging them a couple of days ago in case they just hadn't seen my message- but nope, no reply! 

I would find someone else, but their rates are just so good- they're like the cheapest and best reptile couriers around!

I'M GOING CRAZY WAITING FOR MY NEW BABY! :crazy:

:lol2:


----------



## DragonFish66

Mr Chad said:


> Liked both of your pages. Too many pages to perv over now
> 
> RFUK page
> Big yellow gecko
> Cambridge gecko
> Gecko time
> 
> ....the list goes on and on, i'm going to have to get more hours in the day to looks at them all!


Haha you missed a page ludus gecko :lol2: thats were i'm getting the new additions from :2thumb:


----------



## babychessie

DragonFish66 said:


> I think hoggies will be just as popular as corns soon tempted but cant keep them all :lol2: my main ones are corns and leos through i do get the odd snake from time to time like the boa and pine, What do you mean no room they only take up a large exo faun for a pair of adults :2thumb:


Ah, but pair of adults means a shed load of babies! The amount they have, Jesus I wouldn't know what to do with them! :lol2:

If I did get another, I'd have to put it in a separate faunarium!


----------



## Mr Chad

Nice clean vivs


















Also decided that it was ok for them all to have a get together while I cleaned them out. No health issues and they all seem settled now.










Big girl









Love this pic, if only it was slightly clearer


----------



## babychessie

Mr Chad said:


> Nice clean vivs
> 
> image
> image
> 
> Also decided that it was ok for them all to have a get together while I cleaned them out. No health issues and they all seem settled now.
> 
> image
> 
> Big girl
> image
> 
> Love this pic, if only it was slightly clearer
> image


Awh, what chunky monkeys! :flrt:


----------



## Mr Chad

babychessie said:


> Awh, what chunky monkeys! :flrt:


Thank you








....


----------



## ChelsNLuke

Mr Chad said:


> Nice clean vivs
> 
> image
> image
> 
> Also decided that it was ok for them all to have a get together while I cleaned them out. No health issues and they all seem settled now.
> 
> image
> 
> Big girl
> image
> 
> Love this pic, if only it was slightly clearer
> image


I like your vivs man, look guuurd!!  Gotta give my lot a full clean out tomorrow, trailed calcium all around it as usual!


----------



## Mr Chad

ChelsNLuke said:


> I like your vivs man, look guuurd!!  Gotta give my lot a full clean out tomorrow, trailed calcium all around it as usual!


Thanks :2thumb:

I dont know how they do it. Its like they get together and night and have a big calci fight and throw it at each other.

I like the vivs but I still need to find a better solution to the feeding bowls, they hold the mealies fine but i've never seen them actually eat from it. I'm also going to put some more plants in for a bit more cover.

After i'm finished paying a fortune for other peoples weddings i'm going to get a 48*18*18 viv from blue lizard give them a bit more space as its a 36*18*18 at the min.









....


----------



## ChelsNLuke

Mr Chad said:


> Thanks :2thumb:
> 
> I dont know how they do it. Its like they get together and night and have a big calci fight and throw it at each other.
> 
> I like the vivs but I still need to find a better solution to the feeding bowls, they hold the mealies fine but i've never seen them actually eat from it. I'm also going to put some more plants in for a bit more cover.
> 
> After i'm finished paying a fortune for other peoples weddings i'm going to get a 48*18*18 viv from blue lizard give them a bit more space as its a 36*18*18 at the min.
> 
> 
> image....image....image....image....image....image...image....image....



What you want is like a tea candle holder thing from Wilko's, the mealies can't escape but the leo's can see in, after a few times of just launching at the bowl they'll work it out to go in there 

-Luke


----------



## BretJordan

babychessie said:


> Why thankyou! (;
> 
> Out of interest, how old is Loki? :3


Sorry for the late reply working boo.. I've had him for around 2months now and he's around 6inches not sure on weight yet as no scales. But I don't know his age (forgot to ask) :lol2:

Bret.


----------



## Mr Chad

BretJordan said:


> Sorry for the late reply working boo.. I've had him for around 2months now and he's around 6inches not sure on weight yet as no scales. But I don't know his age (forgot to ask) :lol2:
> 
> Bret.


Booooo for work!!!!!!!! Those terrible hours that take you away from Loki!

What you do for a living?









....


----------



## BretJordan

Mr Chad said:


> Booooo for work!!!!!!!! Those terrible hours that take you away from Loki!
> 
> What you do for a living?
> 
> 
> image....image....image....image....image....image...image....image....


I know but I have him out as soon as I get home and I'm only on my dinner! Finish at 00:20!  
I'm working at Dfs currently I'm a trainee upholsterer.. I did go to college but turned down uni as didn't wanna get in debt but still time yet to go I suppose. 

Bret.


----------



## Mr Chad

BretJordan said:


> I know but I have him out as soon as I get home and I'm only on my dinner! Finish at 00:20!
> I'm working at Dfs currently I'm a trainee upholsterer.. I did go to college but turned down uni as didn't wanna get in debt but still time yet to go I suppose.
> 
> Bret.



Lizard debt, its a much better and rewarding kind!









....


----------



## babychessie

Can't believe how much he's grown! :flrt:


----------



## Artisan

Chessies turned into a strapping beast of a geck :gasp:


----------



## suzie1

Gorgeous colours


----------



## DragonFish66

babychessie said:


> Ah, but pair of adults means a shed load of babies! The amount they have, Jesus I wouldn't know what to do with them! :lol2:
> 
> If I did get another, I'd have to put it in a separate faunarium!


You would have to freeze the eggs snails need to be kept in groups of 2 or more because they are social animals and dont do well on there own


----------



## BretJordan

Got home, went upstairs and my lil guy charged to the glass wanting to come straight out!  :flrt:

Observing my bedroom (Sorry for bad quality was taken on my front iPhone Cam)






And then on my hand pretty lil guy he's getting now! 




Bret.


----------



## DragonFish66

BretJordan said:


> Got home, went upstairs and my lil guy charged to the glass wanting to come straight out!  :flrt:
> 
> Observing my bedroom (Sorry for bad quality was taken on my front iPhone Cam)
> [URL="http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/null-27.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL="http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/null-28.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL="http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/null-29.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> And then on my hand pretty lil guy he's getting now!
> [URL="http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/null-30.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL="http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/null-31.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> Bret.


You would expect with expensive phones you would get better pics :lol2: the only phone i've had that took decent pics was a old k800i with 3.2mp even at 10mp camera phones are crapper than the old sony erricson :lol2: Saying that nice leo cant wait to take some pics of my new leos when they come :2thumb:


----------



## BretJordan

Hahaa well my dad bought an expensive camera not long ago 2 weeksish I think (He's still faffing around with it) He did take some photos of Loki but some didn't turn out good and I only ever got one of these will ask him about the others this weekend. I know the camera is 16mp but couldn't tell you much else about it lol. And tell me about it all that money and camera is pretty god aweful! 

Bret.


----------



## DragonFish66

BretJordan said:


> Hahaa well my dad bought an expensive camera not long ago 2 weeksish I think (He's still faffing around with it) He did take some photos of Loki but some didn't turn out good and I only ever got one of these will ask him about the others this weekend. I know the camera is 16mp but couldn't tell you much else about it lol. And tell me about it all that money and camera is pretty god aweful!
> 
> Bret.


Yer got sick of crap pics on the phone so got a decent camera 3 years ago which has done the job still dont know how to use it proper but it takes half decent photos well averages 50/50 :lol2:


----------



## Artisan

My OH bought me an awesome camera the birthday before last. Takes fab pics but I hardly use it - as cant work out how to use all the functions properly lol....my samsung galaxy s3 has an amazing camera on it and this is what I use for most my pics. .. and I think you've seen how crystal clear & close up some of them are


----------



## Mr Chad

I've got a really good 13mp Samsung camera which has way too many settings. It's great if you can get the focus perfect and is great at distances but up close it tries to compensate for any hand shaking and blurs a bit. 

I think I'm going to build a box and make the inside white so I can get some really good high quality pics


----------



## dawsgeckos92

*baby hatched this morning*









this is my first would says its a mac snow raptor its a little beast ive got another 13 eggs to hatch yet


----------



## babychessie

*...am I the only one? *

...I like my camera, I get on well with my camera :lol2:


----------



## Jamesah1975

Hiya,

Probably something that has been covered many times, and I have had a look through this thread but may of missed the answers we (my son and I) are looking for.

We have a Leo, approx 5 months old, and from what we believe is a female, tbc though.

He wants another one, and we were wondering how many can be housed together without them getting stressed? Presumably they would need to be all females aswell as we don not want to breed....yet?! And does age matter with Leo's when living together?

Thanks in advance :2thumb:


----------



## BretJordan

Jamesah1975 said:


> Hiya,
> 
> Probably something that has been covered many times, and I have had a look through this thread but may of missed the answers we (my son and I) are looking for.
> 
> We have a Leo, approx 5 months old, and from what we believe is a female, tbc though.
> 
> He wants another one, and we were wondering how many can be housed together without them getting stressed? Presumably they would need to be all females aswell as we don not want to breed....yet?! And does age matter with Leo's when living together?
> 
> Thanks in advance :2thumb:


Hi there it's nice to see you and your son want to expand in the hobby but Leo's are solitary animals. This meaning that they thrive much better alone. Dont get me wrong people have housed them together successfully but as I was told some signs such as bullying and fighting can do unnoticed. A great example of this is say both Leo's being in a hide together may look like cuddling but in most cases this is to try and bully the other on rout of the hide. There will always be a top dog who will get the best hides and the food so on so on. If you would like another I would personally get another viv and have them separately not to mention quarantining them!! 

Hope this helped Bret.


----------



## dawsgeckos92

*hi*

hello it all depends on the size of the tank never put males together most people have 1 male 4 females you need alot of hides for them and they all need to be about 9 month try not to have them differnt sizes or you will get bullying


----------



## dawsgeckos92

BretJordan said:


> Hi there it's nice to see you and your son want to expand in the hobby but Leo's are solitary animals. This meaning that they thrive much better alone. Dont get me wrong people have housed them together successfully but as I was told some signs such as bullying and fighting can do unnoticed. A great example of this is say both Leo's being in a hide together may look like cuddling but in most cases this is to try and bully the other on rout of the hide. There will always be a top dog who will get the best hides and the food so on so on. If you would like another I would personally get another viv and have them separately not to mention quarantining them!!
> 
> Hope this helped Bret.[/QUOTE
> well said although i have seven females in my tank they all are love mates but i have a alot of hide too cool pots ect and they all was put in young together


----------



## Jamesah1975

Excellent, thank you so much. :notworthy:

My son needs to stop watching youtube and seeing half a dozen and all different sizes in one viv and come here and ask the experts instead!!


----------



## BretJordan

Thanks although I wrote it on my phone so loads of spelling mistakes bloody text box is useless on phone! Wish they had an iPhone app for me to use! :lol2:

Like I said they have been housed successfully but wouldn't do it myself. And I want to make myself clear that if you do get another Leo make sure there is a quarantining process! If you don't want to spend loads for another viv and so on check out SwellReptiles they have a 2ft viv on clearence for £29.99! 

Thanks Bret.


----------



## BretJordan

Jamesah1975 said:


> Excellent, thank you so much. :notworthy:
> 
> My son needs to stop watching youtube and seeing half a dozen in one viv and come here and ask the experts instead!!


I'm far from expert in fact a novice! I've only been a Leo keeper for around 2months now. I'm just a regular on here and you kind of pick up off the experts though. 

Bret.


----------



## Jamesah1975

"Dad, dad, ask them, hurry up come on" :whip: Kids eh !!

Got another question from 'he who must be obeyed'.

Keeping Leo's in faunarium's (thinking of costs here) yes or no?


----------



## Jamesah1975

BretJordan said:


> I'm far from expert in fact a novice! I've only been a Leo keeper for around 2months now. I'm just a regular on here and you kind of pick up off the experts though.
> 
> Bret.


Any help is gratefully received


----------



## BretJordan

Faunariums are pretty small as I said If you wanna be on a budget try this out: VivExotic Repti-Stax Compact Vivarium Sml Mussel 23" | Swell Reptiles

I mean £30 for a brand new viv is insanely cheap!  

Bret.


----------



## Jamesah1975

BretJordan said:


> Faunariums are pretty small as I said If you wanna be on a budget try this out: VivExotic Repti-Stax Compact Vivarium Sml Mussel 23" | Swell Reptiles
> 
> I mean £30 for a brand new viv is insanely cheap!
> 
> Bret.


ORDERED x3.

Thanks matey :2thumb:


----------



## BretJordan

Lol well that escalated quickly  Lmao! Did you also order some Heat mats, mat stats, Digital thermometers and hides?  

Bret.


----------



## Mr Chad

When I get a little boy gecko im gonna get one of these for him I think.










Either than get the 48*18*18 and recycle one of the others. Cant stack them any higher though so may need a bigger sideboard to put them on.

Just seen this -

http://www.pets4homes.co.uk/classifieds/300934-gecko-for-sale-leeds.html

I'm tempted......


----------



## MP reptiles

Two new hatchlings


----------



## BretJordan

MP reptiles said:


> Two new hatchlings
> 
> [URL=http://i1288.photobucket.com/albums/b488/Marius_Platt/004-2_zpsad7ed52d.jpg]image[/URL]


Wow what morphs are they?! 

Bret.


----------



## MP reptiles

BretJordan said:


> Wow what morphs are they?!
> 
> Bret.


The one on the left is either a bell albino or a radar. The one on the right i think is a mack radar but may just be a mack bell


----------



## Mr Chad

I'm wanting a mack supersnow Albino (any strain) - Want a male, if anybody sees or hears anything.....or if you have some your expecting for this year and dont mind waiting till it can be sexed.

:2thumb:


----------



## Artisan

Mr Chad said:


> When I get a little boy gecko im gonna get one of these for him I think.
> 
> image
> 
> Either than get the 48*18*18 and recycle one of the others. Cant stack them any higher though so may need a bigger sideboard to put them on.
> 
> Just seen this -
> 
> Gecko for Sale | Leeds, West Yorkshire | Pets4Homes
> 
> I'm tempted......


I have the 30 inch one of these for my african fat tail.....he lives it in there


----------



## Mr Chad

Artisan said:


> I have the 30 inch one of these for my african fat tail.....he lives it in there


What do you think of that deal in the sales page? Sent them an email see what they say.

http://www.pets4homes.co.uk/classifieds/300934-gecko-for-sale-leeds.html


----------



## Artisan

Mr Chad said:


> What do you think of that deal in the sales page? Sent them an email see what they say.
> 
> Gecko for Sale | Leeds, West Yorkshire | Pets4Homes


Looks like a well cared for healthy geck.....great price too with complete set up. Dont forget to quarantine though


----------



## Jamesah1975

BretJordan said:


> Lol well that escalated quickly  Lmao! Did you also order some Heat mats, mat stats, Digital thermometers and hides?
> 
> Bret.


Nope not yet, but I will do once we start properly shopping for Leo's. We'd like some different ones than our standard (see avatar).

But at that price, you can't complain. And i'm thinking about getting a Hognose, and this size viv seems to be a good size from what folk on here are saying.

We have options now, but shhhhhh, don't tell the wife :whistling2:


----------



## Mr Chad

Artisan said:


> Looks like a well cared for healthy geck.....great price too with complete set up. Dont forget to quarantine though


I couldnt resist. Its a little boy and as you said he does look healthy. Spoke to the owners to let him know I want him and just waiting for a call back to see when is a good time for them.

Cant complain, the leo would cost me at least £30 - and this is including the set up for £30.




























Let's hope they get back to me soon and everything goes ok :2thumb:


----------



## babychessie

Mr Chad said:


> I couldnt resist. Its a little boy and as you said he does look healthy. Spoke to the owners to let him know I want him and just waiting for a call back to see when is a good time for them.
> 
> Cant complain, the leo would cost me at least £30 - and this is including the set up for £30.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Let's hope they get back to me soon and everything goes ok :2thumb:



AH! QUICK, SAVE HIM! GET HIM OFF THE BARK CHIPS! :gasp:

:lol2:


----------



## babychessie

*The Reptile Wall!*

Busy day, so the flat-packed vivs arrived...



So we started putting them together, and here is the progression of 'The Reptile Wall' : victory:









Ta-da! I did order five, but the nasty delivery man broke one of them! Boo-hoo! So that's being sent back. So imagine it with five... :lol2:

Today was spent putting it together and sealing them to make them water proof, and tomorrow beings the hooking up of the electrics and the decorating! :mf_dribble:


----------



## Artisan

babychessie said:


> Busy day, so the flat-packed vivs arrived...
> 
> [URL=http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums/y528/Chazzgecks/P1130090_zps2afa449c.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> So we started putting them together, and here is the progression of 'The Reptile Wall' : victory:
> 
> [URL=http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums/y528/Chazzgecks/P1130084_zpsba9cce7f.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums/y528/Chazzgecks/P1130091_zpsee30b9f2.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums/y528/Chazzgecks/P1130092_zpsd9985f22.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums/y528/Chazzgecks/P1130093_zps5cc3fba5.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Ta-da! I did order five, but the nasty delivery man broke one of them! Boo-hoo! So that's being sent back. So imagine it with five... :lol2:
> 
> Today was spent putting it together and sealing them to make them water proof, and tomorrow beings the hooking up of the electrics and the decorating! :mf_dribble:


Haha! I have been doing the exact same thing today.... with the exact same vivs! :2thumb: looking good hun


----------



## Artisan

Mr Chad said:


> I couldnt resist. Its a little boy and as you said he does look healthy. Spoke to the owners to let him know I want him and just waiting for a call back to see when is a good time for them.
> 
> Cant complain, the leo would cost me at least £30 - and this is including the set up for £30.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Let's hope they get back to me soon and everything goes ok :2thumb:


I knew you would get him  once you "email for info" .....it usually means you have subconsciously decided you're going for it.

He's a gorgeous looking boy :2thumb:


----------



## babychessie

Artisan said:


> Haha! I have been doing the exact same thing today.... with the exact same vivs! :2thumb: looking good hun


Thanks m'dear! 

Be sure to post some piccys when it's done! :2thumb:


----------



## Artisan

babychessie said:


> Thanks m'dear!
> 
> Be sure to post some piccys when it's done! :2thumb:


Some of mine are still in boxes. I've put 2 in my rep room/bed room that seems like a tardis - which has around 14 vivs including 2 foots/2.5 foots/a few 3 foots/several 4 foots and a massive one for my big female boa & an exo. The other 3 are going in my lounge  

The 2 in my bedroom look odd as everything else is beech! :gasp:


----------



## tetradite

Just a FWIW on the camera discussion a while back... 

*TL : DR
Don't even read the number of MPs on a camera, they're misleading in the extreme. Find someone who has one that takes pictures you like and hope you can still get the same model.*


Long Version: 
MP numbers mean just about nothing in terms of quality, the only thing they really change is the overall size (dimensions) of the picture. 

This does kind of mean higher quality in that you can zoom in to the picture further/print bigger before it looks crappy, but it doesn't make much difference to the visual quality of colours/lack of noise etc etc (in fact sticking more MPs on the same size sensor can actually increase noise).

The two most important things in a digital camera are the glass in the lens (same with any camera) and the quality/physical size of the sensor. But, it's really hard to get decent info on this, manufacturers and retailers prefer to be able to shout "it's got xxxxxx megapixels" because it means they can repeatedly release nearly identically spec'd cameras with a higher number of MPs and sell them to people as an upgrade. 

They can even scrimp on the glass etc in manufacturing, upgrade the MPs and sell people a worse camera for more money if they like.


----------



## DragonFish66

Artisan said:


> My OH bought me an awesome camera the birthday before last. Takes fab pics but I hardly use it - as cant work out how to use all the functions properly lol....my samsung galaxy s3 has an amazing camera on it and this is what I use for most my pics. .. and I think you've seen how crystal clear & close up some of them are


I've got an s2 and have'nt even thought of trying the camera on it :lol2: Might have to give it ago :2thumb:


----------



## Mr Chad

Ladies and gents, let me introduce you to Sheldon (was called jeff?!?!)

Proper chunky and really friendly. Checked him over and no stuck shed and all toes present and correct. 

The guy was given him as a birthday present (his GF bought him off her cousin who was just going to release him!) wasnt really a lizard person and thought that as the house was being renovated it was a good time to give him the home he deserved.

Set up was generally ok apart from -

Bark chips
No moist hide - just a pile of wet moss
Thermostat had the heat light on but the power light didnt glow - set up my spare instead just to be safe.

He weights 108g, but looking at him and the huge crickets he was being fed he's overweight so will be trimmed down over the next few months.





































Need to put a moist hide in but he'll be ok over night and needs the lino securing but he had been out long enough already.


----------



## DragonFish66

Mr Chad said:


> Ladies and gents, let me introduce you to Sheldon (was called jeff?!?!)
> 
> Proper chunky and really friendly. Checked him over and no stuck shed and all toes present and correct.
> 
> The guy was given him as a birthday present (his GF bought him off her cousin who was just going to release him!) wasnt really a lizard person and thought that as the house was being renovated it was a good time to give him the home he deserved.
> 
> Set up was generally ok apart from -
> 
> Bark chips
> No moist hide - just a pile of wet moss
> Thermostat had the heat light on but the power light didnt glow - set up my spare instead just to be safe.
> 
> He weights 108g, but looking at him and the huge crickets he was being fed he's overweight so will be trimmed down over the next few months.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Need to put a moist hide in but he'll be ok over night and needs the lino securing but he had been out long enough already.


Nice one! Ineed my new editions soon far to many nice pics on here :lol2:


----------



## babychessie

Mr Chad said:


> Ladies and gents, let me introduce you to Sheldon (was called jeff?!?!)
> 
> Proper chunky and really friendly. Checked him over and no stuck shed and all toes present and correct.
> 
> The guy was given him as a birthday present (his GF bought him off her cousin who was just going to release him!) wasnt really a lizard person and thought that as the house was being renovated it was a good time to give him the home he deserved.
> 
> Set up was generally ok apart from -
> 
> Bark chips
> No moist hide - just a pile of wet moss
> Thermostat had the heat light on but the power light didnt glow - set up my spare instead just to be safe.
> 
> He weights 108g, but looking at him and the huge crickets he was being fed he's overweight so will be trimmed down over the next few months.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Need to put a moist hide in but he'll be ok over night and needs the lino securing but he had been out long enough already.


Awh, what a pretty little love!:flrt:


----------



## Artisan

Mr Chad said:


> Ladies and gents, let me introduce you to Sheldon (was called jeff?!?!)
> 
> Proper chunky and really friendly. Checked him over and no stuck shed and all toes present and correct.
> 
> The guy was given him as a birthday present (his GF bought him off her cousin who was just going to release him!) wasnt really a lizard person and thought that as the house was being renovated it was a good time to give him the home he deserved.
> 
> Set up was generally ok apart from -
> 
> Bark chips
> No moist hide - just a pile of wet moss
> Thermostat had the heat light on but the power light didnt glow - set up my spare instead just to be safe.
> 
> He weights 108g, but looking at him and the huge crickets he was being fed he's overweight so will be trimmed down over the next few months.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Need to put a moist hide in but he'll be ok over night and needs the lino securing but he had been out long enough already.


He's a gorgeous man :gasp: I wouldn't restrict his food too much....he doesnt look overly fat and you never know....he could be a giant ...and ment to be a big hefty lad with a healthy appetite.
Im hoping to pick up another african fat tail tomorrow. A normal female to go with elijah


----------



## babychessie

Artisan said:


> He's a gorgeous man :gasp: I wouldn't restrict his food too much....he doesnt look overly fat and you never know....he could be a giant ...and ment to be a big hefty lad with a healthy appetite.
> Im hoping to pick up another african fat tail tomorrow. A normal female to go with elijah


ohh post lots of piccys! :2thumb:


----------



## dawsgeckos92

*second*

a little baby super raptor has just hatched to go with a mac snow raptor from yesterday


----------



## Artisan

babychessie said:


> ohh post lots of piccys! :2thumb:


Oh I will  was ment to pick her up a few weeks ago but had so much stuff going on that it didn't happen :gasp:


----------



## Mr Chad

Put a few loose mealies down for Sheldon and he snaffled them up in seconds, hungry boy!

Took a while but the heatmat has finally got above 30 degrees (This may be normal but I use bulbs for the others) so he should be really comfy now.

I love his pattern too, he has spots all round his mouth - looks like he's got dinner all round it!


----------



## Artisan

Mr Chad said:


> Put a few loose mealies down for Sheldon and he snaffled them up in seconds, hungry boy!
> 
> Took a while but the heatmat has finally got above 30 degrees (This may be normal but I use bulbs for the others) so he should be really comfy now.
> 
> I love his pattern too, he has spots all round his mouth - looks like he's got dinner all round it!


You're going to have to do a new sig to add sheldons pic


----------



## Mr Chad

Artisan said:


> You're going to have to do a new sig to add sheldons pic


I did think of that but it would mean re-downloading photoshop and doing it myself. The current one is just an online template but can only do three pics.


----------



## Artisan

Mr Chad said:


> I did think of that but it would mean re-downloading photoshop and doing it myself. The current one is just an online template but can only do three pics.


See if you can download the 'picsart' app on your phone......dead easy to use and I created this in minutes. You could upload to photobucket and edit to put a frame round or add effects. Theres loads of different collage layouts to choose from too and its free! :2thumb:


----------



## babychessie

Artisan said:


> See if you can download the 'picsart' app on your phone......dead easy to use and I created this in minutes. You could upload to photobucket and edit to put a frame round or add effects. Theres loads of different collage layouts to choose from too and its free! :2thumb:
> 
> image


Or otherwise, this site is good;

Photo editor | PicMonkey: Free Online Photo Editing

(;


----------



## Artisan

babychessie said:


> Or otherwise, this site is good;
> 
> Photo editor | PicMonkey: Free Online Photo Editing
> 
> (;


Not seen this.....but off for a nosey


----------



## Mr Chad

Why have I not seen that site before??

What do you think to the new one?


----------



## babychessie

*Looking fab!*



Mr Chad said:


> Why have I not seen that site before??
> 
> What do you think to the new one?


Would you look at that, Chad's building an army 

:lol2:

(looks fab!)


----------



## Artisan

Mr Chad said:


> Why have I not seen that site before??
> 
> What do you think to the new one?


Looking good chaderlino (im having a game with myself incase you havent noticed - to see how many different names I can call you starting with "chad")


----------



## Mr Chad

babychessie said:


> Would you look at that, Chad's building an army
> 
> :lol2:
> 
> (looks fab!)


You've cottoned onto my plan! I'm intending to conquer the uk first and then take it from there. The gecko guns and cammo are on order :lol2:



Artisan said:


> Looking good chaderlino (im having a game with myself incase you havent noticed - to see how many different names I can call you starting with "chad")


lol, I get called all sorts normally so I dont mind.


----------



## LovLight

Have to have a bit of a read through of this thread again as I've been missing in action for a bit and missed all the goss?
Not had a good week after the dishwasher decided to go nuts and flood the kitchen so I've been cheering myself up by setting up my hatchie tubs in preparation

Sample hatchie tub (3ltr braplast)









Ive been obsessively collecting anything I think would be a good hide/feeding dish for ages and have built up a nice little collection now so am all prepared

Some of my hatchie stuff









Soooo excited now! 


Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mr Chad

LovLight said:


> Have to have a bit of a read through of this thread again as I've been missing in action for a bit and missed all the goss?
> Not had a good week after the dishwasher decided to go nuts and flood the kitchen so I've been cheering myself up by setting up my hatchie tubs in preparation
> 
> Sample hatchie tub (3ltr braplast)
> image
> 
> Ive been obsessively collecting anything I think would be a good hide/feeding dish for ages and have built up a nice little collection now so am all prepared
> 
> Some of my hatchie stuff
> image
> 
> Soooo excited now!
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


Thought you'd not been on in a while.

I hate washers and dishwashers, ours leaked just after we'd put the new flooring down and its ruined part of it :bash:

Thats quite some collection! :gasp: - although suprised there are no muller yoghurt pots.


----------



## babychessie

Mr Chad said:


> Thought you'd not been on in a while.
> 
> I hate washers and dishwashers, ours leaked just after we'd put the new flooring down and its ruined part of it :bash:
> 
> Thats quite some collection! :gasp: - although suprised there are no muller yoghurt pots.


You hate dishwashers...until you don't have a dishwasher...and it's your job to do all the 'dish-washing' by hand... :cussing:


:lol2:


----------



## LovLight

Mr Chad said:


> Thought you'd not been on in a while.
> 
> I hate washers and dishwashers, ours leaked just after we'd put the new flooring down and its ruined part of it :bash:
> 
> Thats quite some collection! :gasp: - although suprised there are no muller yoghurt pots.


Haha I do have muller pots! I only put a few bits in the photo......I have LOADS more! Lol 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LovLight

babychessie said:


> You hate dishwashers...until you don't have a dishwasher...and it's your job to do all the 'dish-washing' by hand... :cussing:
> 
> 
> :lol2:


They can be a pain but I was surprisingly lost without it.....thankfully its all fixed now but it made a hell of a mess! 


Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BretJordan

Looks like everyone is preparing for an invasion of hatchies! :') Can't wait to see them all although I just :mf_dribble: over all of them anyway 

Bret.


----------



## babychessie

LovLight said:


> They can be a pain but I was surprisingly lost without it.....thankfully its all fixed now but it made a hell of a mess!
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


I can imagine! 

I wish we had a dishwasher at times!


----------



## Artisan

LovLight said:


> Have to have a bit of a read through of this thread again as I've been missing in action for a bit and missed all the goss?
> Not had a good week after the dishwasher decided to go nuts and flood the kitchen so I've been cheering myself up by setting up my hatchie tubs in preparation
> 
> Sample hatchie tub (3ltr braplast)
> image
> 
> Ive been obsessively collecting anything I think would be a good hide/feeding dish for ages and have built up a nice little collection now so am all prepared
> 
> Some of my hatchie stuff
> image
> 
> Soooo excited now! :Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


You're back  was thinking of messaging you this morning on fb cuz hadn't seen you for a while hun.
Hatchie tubs looking fab in readiness. Ive been collecting stuff for ages myself......and im not even breeding til next year :lol2: got boxes of bottle tops/little tubs and things stashed away for when the time comes


----------



## Artisan

babychessie said:


> ohh post lots of piccys! :2thumb:


Here's the pics I promised you caro, of the new AFT female I picked up this morning. Very plump & healthy looking girl, got a bit of shed on her toes but thats easily sorted. Need to think of a name for her now :flrt:


----------



## BretJordan

Arww she looks lovely! How about fudge?  

Bret.


----------



## babychessie

Artisan said:


> Here's the pics I promised you caro, of the new AFT female I picked up this morning. Very plump & healthy looking girl, got a bit of shed on her toes but thats easily sorted. Need to think of a name for her now :flrt:
> 
> 
> image
> 
> image


Awhhh! She's beautiful! Are you planning on pairing her with Elijah? 

...I want one.. :lol2:


----------



## Artisan

babychessie said:


> Awhhh! She's beautiful! Are you planning on pairing her with Elijah?
> 
> ...I want one.. :lol2:


Yes....thats the plan  well next year (they are both last years hatchies) I should hopefully have baby fattie puddings.....and you could maybe have one then!


----------



## Artisan

BretJordan said:


> Arww she looks lovely! How about fudge?
> 
> Bret.


Thanks bret : victory:


----------



## BretJordan

No problem!  Thought she looked like a Fudge :')

Bret.


----------



## Corbet

Bookmarked

I`ll post more later, i`v no time just now. 


Super-giant


----------



## Jamesah1975

Artisan said:


> Here's the pics I promised you caro, of the new AFT female I picked up this morning. Very plump & healthy looking girl, got a bit of shed on her toes but thats easily sorted. Need to think of a name for her now :flrt:
> 
> 
> image
> 
> image


WANT ONE!!!! :flrt:

What type is she?


----------



## Jamesah1975

Didn't read the "AFT" bit :bash:


----------



## Artisan

Jamesah1975 said:


> Didn't read the "AFT" bit :bash:


:lol2: Aw but she's still gorgeous and you probably do still want one if you're honest with yourself right?


----------



## Jamesah1975

Definitely, love the colouring.


----------



## suzie1

Checking out a photo Editor and experimenting


----------



## Corbet

Male Giant 











Female


----------



## Jamesah1975

Would love a giant as well, but iv'e not seen any for sale anywhere. Maybe find one at the shows!?


----------



## Mr Chad

Jamesah1975 said:


> Would love a giant as well, but iv'e not seen any for sale anywhere. Maybe find one at the shows!?



I'm hoping my new boy is a giant. He weighs 108g and i've been told is around 12 months old.

With the giant gene do both parents need it to pass onto the babies?


----------



## babychessie

Artisan said:


> Yes....thats the plan  well next year (they are both last years hatchies) I should hopefully have baby fattie puddings.....and you could maybe have one then!


yesss! :gasp:


----------



## Corbet

Male Tokay


----------



## Scrimey

Corbet said:


> Male Tokay
> 
> 
> image
> 
> image


That's a funny looking leopard gecko you got there : victory:


----------



## Corbet

Scrimey said:


> That's a funny looking leopard gecko you got there : victory:


Think i`v misread the OP`s post & there a clue in the title.


> While spending quite a bit of time reading in this section I have noticed there are a few specific animal threads but nothing for Leopard Geckos & other types of Gecko so I wanted to start an area where keepers of Leopards and other types of Gecko can dicuss keepig, share experiances and share Photos. I myself don't yet keep Leo's but it really would be a great thing to have & a really great thread if everyone posted all their helpful hints/tips/advice etc on them. These creatures are facinating. So post away and when I get mine I will be posting pics too!!


----------



## Scrimey

Corbet said:


> Think i`v misread the OP`s post & there a clue in the title.


Ahh okay easy mistake , but I think Leopard Gecko's have over run it and are the main focus of this thread now : victory:


----------



## LovLight

Making platforms for my vivs out of natural slate placemats and mini jenga blocks. I've become a bit obsessed with increasing floorspace in my 2ft vivs now thanks to Artisan Geckos and her shelves! Lol 
Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mr Chad

LovLight said:


> image
> 
> Making platforms for my vivs out of natural slate placemats and mini jenga blocks. I've become a bit obsessed with increasing floorspace in my 2ft vivs now thanks to Artisan Geckos and her shelves! Lol
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


Its a competition see who can get higher! Looking good.

I bought some really cheap slate coasters off amazon and put them in earlier - heats up really well.


----------



## LovLight

Mr Chad said:


> Its a competition see who can get higher! Looking good.
> 
> I bought some really cheap slate coasters off amazon and put them in earlier - heats up really well.


Lol I'm only putting one per viv 

They are really good! I tried some big slate floor tiles but with these flat pack viv stacks I was a bit worried about that much weight so these and the lil corner shelves will do the job nicely. 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LovLight

Jupiter 'Jupe' enjoying his new favourite chill out spot 






















































Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Artisan

LovLight said:


> image
> 
> Making platforms for my vivs out of natural slate placemats and mini jenga blocks. I've become a bit obsessed with increasing floorspace in my 2ft vivs now thanks to Artisan Geckos and her shelves! Lol
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


Thats worked really well sj. Looks fab.....erm.....I might pinch that idea off you now lol  we will have shelves AND platforms round at Artisan Geckos house :2thumb:

Off to look on ebay for cheap jenga game now


----------



## LovLight

Artisan said:


> Thats worked really well sj. Looks fab.....erm.....I might pinch that idea off you now lol  we will have shelves AND platforms round at Artisan Geckos house :2thumb:
> 
> Off to look on ebay for cheap jenga game now


Haha 
Luxury leo pads aplenty! 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## babychessie

LovLight said:


> Jupiter 'Jupe' enjoying his new favourite chill out spot
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


Awh, what a cutie! :flrt:

How does he get up there, does he climb up that log?


----------



## Artisan

LovLight said:


> Haha
> Luxury leo pads aplenty!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


Geck penthouses ahoy!!! toot toot!


----------



## Scrimey

I have a shelf in my leo's tank but it's quite high up and the journey is quite steep, but i'm yet to discover if he has ventured up there yet :devil:: victory:


----------



## Artisan

Scrimey said:


> I have a shelf in my leo's tank but it's quite high up and the journey is quite steep, but i'm yet to discover if he has ventured up there yet :devil:: victory:


Lower it and I reckon he will use it. Mine are all different heights but my gecks are a bunch of intrepid explorers with no fear and like to daredevil base jump.

If I come into the rep room and flick the light on.....most if them are somewhere on the way up a shelf....on the way down a shelf....or in the middle lol frozen mid step cuz the light startled them


----------



## Scrimey

Am i being Leopard sexist he's a she , I'm sorry Rafiki :blush::whistling2:: victory:


----------



## Artisan

Scrimey said:


> Am i being Leopard sexist he's a she , I'm sorry Rafiki :blush::whistling2:: victory:


:lol2:....yes you did state the leo in question was a "He"


----------



## LovLight

babychessie said:


> Awh, what a cutie! :flrt:
> 
> How does he get up there, does he climb up that log?


Hehe yes he climbs up onto his log and gets up without to much effort.....hes a really long leo so I guess thats kinda horizontally tall? Lol and hes a good climber. Its his new favourite chill zone....plus it gives him a good view as to when I'm coming with his grub lol 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DragonFish66

LovLight said:


> Jupiter 'Jupe' enjoying his new favourite chill out spot
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


Very nice! looks like its a good look out post :lol2:


----------



## Alpine

My new guy, couldn't resist the temptation to handle him before I'm off to Berlin in an hr!

Mr I'm awake;










How can I be on that screen and be standing right hurrr, I have to say I'm looking amazing today hurhurhur.










Working a laptop is tiring business... Sod this I'm off to find somewhere to sleep.










Ahhh my nice hide. Nighttttttttttt










I'm definitely loosing my marbles lol!


----------



## BretJordan

Join the party of lost marbles and leopard gecko galore! Haha he's a stunner too!

Bret


----------



## DragonFish66

Alpine said:


> My new guy, couldn't resist the temptation to handle him before I'm off to Berlin in an hr!
> 
> Mr I'm awake;
> 
> image
> 
> How can I be on that screen and be standing right hurrr, I have to say I'm looking amazing today hurhurhur.
> 
> image
> 
> Working a laptop is tiring business... Sod this I'm off to find somewhere to sleep.
> 
> image
> 
> Ahhh my nice hide. Nighttttttttttt
> 
> image
> 
> I'm definitely loosing my marbles lol!


Very nice! :no1:


----------



## Mr Chad

Looking good alpine, loving the last pic. :2thumb:

Here's my new boy, the OH's mum is refusing to call him sheldon - says the name doesnt befit his size as he's a whopper. She thinks he should be called Atlas lol.

Such a monster in size, super huge tail.


----------



## Artisan

Mr Chad said:


> Looking good alpine, loving the last pic. :2thumb:
> 
> Here's my new boy, the OH's mum is refusing to call him sheldon - says the name doesnt befit his size as he's a whopper. She thinks he should be called Atlas lol.
> 
> Such a monster in size, super huge tail.
> 
> image
> 
> image


He's definitely a hefty lad


----------



## Mr Chad

Artisan said:


> He's definitely a hefty lad



Takes after me lol.


----------



## Artisan

Mr Chad said:


> Takes after me lol.


:lol2:


----------



## Artisan

More pics of my new fattie...who ive now called Shiloh 

She's "like" a leo so i think ill get away with it again :blush:

Stuck a few re-posted pics of Elijah up to, to show the difference in colour.


----------



## babychessie

LovLight said:


> Hehe yes he climbs up onto his log and gets up without to much effort.....hes a really long leo so I guess thats kinda horizontally tall? Lol and hes a good climber. Its his new favourite chill zone....plus it gives him a good view as to when I'm coming with his grub lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


Ahh, right. So this is kinda directed at you and Rach as I know you both have shelves, but like in all your vivs, do you just use things like pieces of log and decor to allow them to climb up? I'm going to nick yer fab idea and put some shelves in over the summer, but I'm just trying to think of ways to allow them to climb up. I do have one log thing though...and Chester is completely adamant he's a crestie...he climbs everything...so I don't think it'll be a problem for him! :lol2:



Alpine said:


> My new guy, couldn't resist the temptation to handle him before I'm off to Berlin in an hr!
> 
> Mr I'm awake;
> 
> image
> 
> How can I be on that screen and be standing right hurrr, I have to say I'm looking amazing today hurhurhur.
> 
> image
> 
> Working a laptop is tiring business... Sod this I'm off to find somewhere to sleep.
> 
> image
> 
> Ahhh my nice hide. Nighttttttttttt
> 
> image
> 
> I'm definitely loosing my marbles lol!


Don't worry my child, we're all mad here! :crazy: *maniacal laugh*

aha, lol- what's your geck called? He's lovely! 




Artisan said:


> More pics of my new fattie...who ive now called Shiloh
> 
> She's "like" a leo so i think ill get away with it again :blush:
> 
> Stuck a few re-posted pics of Elijah up to, to show the difference in colour.
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/363aba2a-bb92-48f1-aadb-358c3978ac00_zps3259a154.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/651549d2-029a-4a92-9c5d-e783f4d25904_zpse125ebed.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20130510_104849_zps93379d3d.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20130510_104902_zps578e4d89.jpg]image[/URL]


Shiloh and Elijah! Awh, they are the sweetest things...damnit Rach, look what you've done! Now I really want one... :lol2:


----------



## Artisan

babychessie said:


> Shiloh and Elijah! Awh, they are the sweetest things...damnit Rach, look what you've done! Now I really want one... :lol2:


Haha im sorry (not)

Well you can have one of my bubbas next year all being well and if you want one....you will have plenty of time to get used to the idea :lol2:


----------



## babychessie

Artisan said:


> Haha im sorry (not)
> 
> Well you can have one of my bubbas next year all being well and if you want one....you will have plenty of time to get used to the idea :lol2:


Ohhh yesss! Can they have the same size viv as leos? I know that they're pretty similar in terms of keeping, but I'm sure I could prep myself with a bit of research! :whistling2:

Also, another quicky question for you and lovlight, have you ever had your leos (or any other reptile) couriered? Because, I'm trying to work out which courier to use for my new girl. I'd like to use AC chauffeurs, but unfortunately I think one of them has gone into hospital, so I don't think they'll be up and running for a while.
I read a couple of bad reviews for tarantulabarn, but I was possibly thinking of using Siaz Snakes? But I really don't know... so any opinions? :notworthy:


----------



## Mr Chad

I know its controversial to some people but when Amy and Bernie were delivered it was through TNT and their animal delivery area.

They were well packed by the sender, sent day one and delivered really early day 2. The driver knew what he was doing and was asking what species it was and knew quite a bit about the lizards. He said all he did was animal deliveries.

Just an option, i've never heard specific bad stories - maybe they do have issues but I didnt have any.


----------



## babychessie

Mr Chad said:


> I know its controversial to some people but when Amy and Bernie were delivered it was through TNT and their animal delivery area.
> 
> They were well packed by the sender, sent day one and delivered really early day 2. The driver knew what he was doing and was asking what species it was and knew quite a bit about the lizards. He said all he did was animal deliveries.
> 
> Just an option, i've never heard specific bad stories - maybe they do have issues but I didnt have any.


Is TNT tarantula barn? Yeh, I mean, I have no idea...I'm just trying to build up an idea on who's reliable and what-not,I mean,I've never used any of them before! So ta! :notworthy:


----------



## Artisan

babychessie said:


> Ohhh yesss! Can they have the same size viv as leos? I know that they're pretty similar in terms of keeping, but I'm sure I could prep myself with a bit of research! :whistling2:
> 
> Also, another quicky question for you and lovlight, have you ever had your leos (or any other reptile) couriered? Because, I'm trying to work out which courier to use for my new girl. I'd like to use AC chauffeurs, but unfortunately I think one of them has gone into hospital, so I don't think they'll be up and running for a while.
> I read a couple of bad reviews for tarantulabarn, but I was possibly thinking of using Siaz Snakes? But I really don't know... so any opinions? :notworthy:


Sorry hun ive never used one but do know wildworld are ment to be good from what ive heard from people who have used them. Ac would have been the first port of call but I do know the guy got very ill a few months ago and ended up in hospital so I suppose still out of action.
I've heard people recommend siaz too....but as ive never used any of them these are not from my personal experience.

Yes afts are similar in care in almost every way, only main difference is they like a bit of humidity. I get this by having 2 large damp hides and a larger water bowl. Seems to suit them fine as they are both out at night when they think im not looking  just a bit shy compared to leos ....but are lovely to handle.....really chilled out  I have my new girl in a 2 foot viv which is having a shelf and platform put in low down for extra space and Elijah is in a 2.5 viv : victory:


----------



## babychessie

Artisan said:


> Sorry hun ive never used one but do know wildworld are ment to be good from what ive heard from people who have used them. Ac would have been the first port of call but I do know the guy got very ill a few months ago and ended up in hospital so I suppose still out of action.
> I've heard people recommend siaz too....but as ive never used any of them these are not from my personal experience.
> 
> Yes afts are similar in care in almost every way, only main difference is they like a bit of humidity. I get this by having 2 large damp hides and a larger water bowl. Seems to suit them fine as they are both out at night when they think im not looking  just a bit shy compared to leos ....but are lovely to handle.....really chilled out  I have my new girl in a 2 foot viv which is having a shelf and platform put in low down for extra space and Elijah is in a 2.5 viv : victory:


Wow, they really are similar! I suppose they like it more humid as they come from Africa which is naturally a more humid country? Can you use the same sort of substrate for them (I know lots of people use lino, but I could never get my hands on the stuff and so use reptile carpet)?


----------



## Artisan

babychessie said:


> Wow, they really are similar! I suppose they like it more humid as they come from Africa which is naturally a more humid country? Can you use the same sort of substrate for them (I know lots of people use lino, but I could never get my hands on the stuff and so use reptile carpet)?


Some people use eco earth I think but im using lino which they seem to do well on aslong as you make sure you have the 2 large moist hides for them and the bigger water bowl. I have provided lots of cover too as they are shy, in the way of extra dry hides and plants to hide under. Im working today and all weekend so am going to have a little make over on mon/tues with my 2 and see what else I can find for hiding (have some medium plastic plant pots im going to cut in half and drape with yet more plants


----------



## babychessie

Artisan said:


> Some people use eco earth I think but im using lino which they seem to do well on aslong as you make sure you have the 2 large moist hides for them and the bigger water bowl. I have provided lots of cover too as they are shy, in the way of extra dry hides and plants to hide under. Im working today and all weekend so am going to have a little make over on mon/tues with my 2 and see what else I can find for hiding (have some medium plastic plant pots im going to cut in half and drape with yet more plants


Sounds fab! Actually, something I've found that works really well (for leos that is) as a warm hide, is a little ceramic pot on it's side facing the wall. As when you put it on the hot side the ceramic warms up nicely, and Chess loves sleeping curled up in his! :flrt:


----------



## WrinchyReptiles

Hi, I'm new to reptile keeping and I'm expecting a leopard gecko after my exams. But as I set up my 24" long wooden viv with glass sliding doors the temperatur eon the hot side (heated by a 13w microclimate heat mat) is roughly 25c (refering to the thermometer) but the thermostat says 35c.

WHich should I trust more, thermostat or thermometer?

How can I make it hotter? 

Which side up for the heat mat?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Artisan

WrinchyReptiles said:


> Hi, I'm new to reptile keeping and I'm expecting a leopard gecko after my exams. But as I set up my 24" long wooden viv with glass sliding doors the temperatur eon the hot side (heated by a 13w microclimate heat mat) is roughly 25c (refering to the thermometer) but the thermostat says 35c.
> 
> WHich should I trust more, thermostat or thermometer?
> 
> How can I make it hotter?
> 
> Which side up for the heat mat?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Where is your stat probe and thermometer probes placed? Is it a digital thermometer youre using to take temps or one of those rubbishy round plastic stick on ones? I would usually say go by the thermometer as the stat dial is for guidance. ....but this all depends on the answers to the questions I just asked you lol


----------



## WrinchyReptiles

Artisan said:


> Where is your stat probe and thermometer probes placed? Is it a digital thermometer youre using to take temps or one of those rubbishy round plastic stick on ones? I would usually say go by the thermometer as the stat dial is for guidance. ....but this all depends on the answers to the questions I just asked you lol


Haha, it is a digital thermometer with both probes on the paper towel substrate.


----------



## Artisan

WrinchyReptiles said:


> Haha, it is a digital thermometer with both probes on the paper towel substrate.


Hee!  hmmmm.....maybe your digi is faulty/maybe the stat....maybe the mat! What I would do first is unplug the mat from the stat and plug mat directly into wall and see if temps rise...only do this to test the mat though (obviously we promote stat usage with mats at all times) if the temps rise to a good degree....it will be the stat thats not working enough to heat the mat. If temps dont change then get hold of another digi and test again (both just mat - and mat with stat) process of elimination.....if its the digi.....you will work that out by judging temps....if temp dont rise. ...then you'll know you need a new mat : victory:

Pulse poportional stats work much better and will make the most of your mat.


----------



## WrinchyReptiles

Thank you  Will do the test now and feedback on the results.


----------



## WrinchyReptiles

Artisan said:


> Hee!  hmmmm.....maybe your digi is faulty/maybe the stat....maybe the mat! What I would do first is unplug the mat from the stat and plug mat directly into wall and see if temps rise...only do this to test the mat though (obviously we promote stat usage with mats at all times) if the temps rise to a good degree....it will be the stat thats not working enough to heat the mat. If temps dont change then get hold of another digi and test again (both just mat - and mat with stat) process of elimination.....if its the digi.....you will work that out by judging temps....if temp dont rise. ...then you'll know you need a new mat : victory:
> 
> Pulse poportional stats work much better and will make the most of your mat.


Also, (sorry for so many questions!) How hot should the mat feel to touch? I'm new to this sort of thing and need all the help I can get lol.


----------



## Artisan

WrinchyReptiles said:


> Also, (sorry for so many questions!) How hot should the mat feel to touch? I'm new to this sort of thing and need all the help I can get lol.


It wont feel hot to you at all. Just warmish. Because reptiles feel heat differently to us....a mat that feels slightly warm to us will feel hotter to the rep. 
You're aiming for around 33/34c for a leo. Increasing temps from the traditional recommendation of 30/32c .....people have noticed their gecks are more active/eat more and mine are displaying more natural behaviours for example - actively hunting a lot more instead of staying I hides to soak up heat :2thumb:


----------



## WrinchyReptiles

Artisan said:


> It wont feel hot to you at all. Just warmish. Because reptiles feel heat differently to us....a mat that feels slughtly warm to us will feel hotter to the rep.
> You're aiming for around 33/34c for a leo. Increasing temps from the traditional recommendation of 30/32c .....people have noticed their gecks are more active/eat more and mine are displaying more natural behaviours for example - actively hunting a lot more instead of staying I hides to soak up heat :2thumb:


Thanks, you have been so helpful


----------



## Mr Chad

Just seen this one advertised by my local shop on FB. They generally only get in normal/hypo/superhypo in so was suprised to see these two.

I know what the first one is but what does the second look like?



















I'm not wanting another, just interested what is is compared to what they're charging.


----------



## Artisan

WrinchyReptiles said:


> Thanks, you have been so helpful


You're welcome : victory:


----------



## Artisan

Mr Chad said:


> Just seen this one advertised by my local shop on FB. They generally only get in normal/hypo/superhypo in so was suprised to see these two.
> 
> I know what the first one is but what does the second look like?
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> I'm not wanting another, just interested what is is compared to what they're charging.


Second one looks blizzard to me. Lovely gecks......and oh dear, you're really off on one this week aren't you :lol2:


----------



## Mr Chad

Artisan said:


> Second one looks blizzard to me. Lovely gecks......and oh dear, you're really off on one this week aren't you :lol2:


I've been bored for two weeks and having nothing else to do. :lol2:

I dont think I could smuggle another one in, the OH would certainly realise.


----------



## babychessie

Was just about to say Blizzard, but damn, Artisan beat me to it :lol2:


----------



## Artisan

babychessie said:


> Was just about to say Blizzard, but damn, Artisan beat me to it :lol2:


:lol2:

Hey you guys can see how much time I dedicate to this site. I just got to work..... and am checking up on it before I put my phone in my locker


----------



## babychessie

Artisan said:


> :lol2:
> 
> Hey you guys can see how much time I dedicate to this site. I just got to work..... and am checking up on it before I put my phone in my locker


What would we do without our Artisan,eh?


----------



## tetradite

Quick couple of pics of my derps for you all... still can't find camera charger so these are from April, don't think I've put them up here before though....


Shenanigans being nosey:











Backpack using flannels as a blanket:


----------



## Mr Chad

The names still make me laugh.


----------



## babychessie

tetradite said:


> Quick couple of pics of my derps for you all... still can't find camera charger so these are from April, don't think I've put them up here before though....
> 
> 
> Shenanigans being nosey:
> 
> image
> 
> 
> Backpack using flannels as a blanket:
> 
> image


omgosh, Shenanigans and Backpack, that is just amazing!

:notworthy:


----------



## Artisan

babychessie said:


> What would we do without our Artisan,eh?


:2thumb:


tetradite said:


> Quick couple of pics of my derps for you all... still can't find camera charger so these are from April, don't think I've put them up here before though....
> 
> 
> Shenanigans being nosey:
> 
> image
> 
> 
> Backpack using flannels as a blanket:
> 
> image


Heh heh I love the name shenanigans - it's the coolest name ever!:no1:


----------



## Artisan

Just got home from work to a nice bonus. Workmen have been putting new timber fencing up all around our front garden/new gate and back garden fences......found a neat pile of cast aside uniform pieces of slats.....all cut to size 14 x 5 inch each  the men have finished the job and just left them.....about 15 of them and 3 longer ones at around 30 x 5 inch..........guess were these are going once sanded and varnished 

Haven't decided if using them as proper shelves or ground based platforms similar to lovlights placemat idea..... or a bit of both : victory:


----------



## tetradite

Those are the official names. At the minute.

I'm terrible for not sticking with names though, Shenanigans mostly gets called Bubbs (reminds me of Bubbles from The Wire, something about his beat-up slightly wonky appearance and gait).

Guilty admission: I also gave mine a surname. They're the Whitebellys. Then that sounded like a surname that _needed_ a middle initial, so the little man became officially Shenanigans A. Whitebelly.

Restraining myself from adding a "Sir" at the start or "Esq" at the end.

I need other hobbies.


----------



## Artisan

tetradite said:


> Those are the official names. At the minute.
> 
> I'm terrible for not sticking with names though, Shenanigans mostly gets called Bubbs (reminds me of Bubbles from The Wire, something about his beat-up slightly wonky appearance and gait).
> 
> Guilty admission: I also gave mine a surname. They're the Whitebellys. Then that sounded like a surname that _needed_ a middle initial, so the little man became officially Shenanigans A. Whitebelly.
> 
> Restraining myself from adding a "Sir" at the start or "Esq" at the end.
> 
> I need other hobbies.


:lol2: I like it 
Mine haven't got proper surnames.....but they do get made up ones like yours but they change from day to day and I make them up as I talk to them..then forget them until I make another one up.....yes I am that crazy hag who has conversations with her lizards  :blush:


----------



## babychessie

tetradite said:


> Those are the official names. At the minute.
> 
> I'm terrible for not sticking with names though, Shenanigans mostly gets called Bubbs (reminds me of Bubbles from The Wire, something about his beat-up slightly wonky appearance and gait).
> 
> Guilty admission: I also gave mine a surname. They're the Whitebellys. Then that sounded like a surname that _needed_ a middle initial, so the little man became officially Shenanigans A. Whitebelly.
> 
> Restraining myself from adding a "Sir" at the start or "Esq" at the end.
> 
> I need other hobbies.


Sir, definitely a Sir 

Do you have other leos, if so...PLEASE TELL ME THEIR NAMES! :mf_dribble:


----------



## Mr Chad

I'd say more of a lord or possibly a duke


----------



## Artisan

Or monsieur oui oui!


----------



## Scrimey

Orrrr Sir Lord Monsieur Shenanigans A. Whitebelly :gasp:


----------



## tetradite

No other pets at all I'm afraid. Will be some more lizards or a snake as soon as I've manoeuvred the family into accepting it's inevitable.

I'm thinking more Doctor, Professor or Reverend for the little man at the minute, something kinda 50% professional sounding, 50% Mississippi bluesman. 

He's staring at me in a very quizzical manner as I type this.


----------



## Mr Chad

Daft question - is there an up and down to a heatmat?? i.e will one side heat up more?

I've just swapped a faulty one on that new viv for my spare one but dont normally use mats so unsure.

Cheers peeps.


----------



## BretJordan

I don't think so Chad I think the whole thing heats evenly.. I think.. :lol2:

And does anyone else have a problem with their Leo's throwing calcium powder everywhere then walking it everywhere!? Or is it just Loki every night I'm sure he just chucks it everywhere lol.. 



Bret.


----------



## Mr Chad

BretJordan said:


> I don't think so Chad I think the whole thing heats evenly.. I think.. :lol2:
> 
> And does anyone else have a problem with their Leo's throwing calcium powder everywhere then walking it everywhere!? Or is it just Loki every night I'm sure he just chucks it everywhere lol..
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/null-41.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Bret.



I didnt think so either but i've turned it over and it does seem to be heating much faster. Poor Sheldon must be wondering whats going on and he's been out twice already lol.

Penny doesnt really bother with the calcium but Bernie walks through her water and then the calci to leave footprints everywhere.


----------



## Artisan

Mr Chad said:


> Daft question - is there an up and down to a heatmat?? i.e will one side heat up more?
> 
> I've just swapped a faulty one on that new viv for my spare one but dont normally use mats so unsure.
> 
> Cheers peeps.


I've found that some mats do have hot spots sometimes where bits are a bit warmer then other parts.


BretJordan said:


> I don't think so Chad I think the whole thing heats evenly.. I think.. :lol2:
> 
> And does anyone else have a problem with their Leo's throwing calcium powder everywhere then walking it everywhere!? Or is it just Loki every night I'm sure he just chucks it everywhere lol..
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/null-41.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Bret.


All my gecks treat calcium as "Yay....Snow!!" ....the onky gecks who keep theirs in the bowls - are my AFTs....they seem super tidy :lol2:


----------



## Mr Chad

Artisan said:


> I've found that some mats do have hot spots sometimes where bits are a bit warmer then other parts.
> 
> 
> All my gecks treat calcium as "Yay....Snow!!" ....the onky gecks who keep theirs in the bowls - are my AFTs....they seem super tidy :lol2:


It wasnt just a spot, one side was only getting the viv to about 25 degrees - put the therm under the tank to test the opposite side and it hit 38. Turned it over and adjusted the thermostat and its now at 33 degrees :2thumb:

Your AFTS are settling, give it time! :lol2: What substrate are you using for them btw? I've seen some people using lino and then others using a viv full of eco-earth. The two are nothing alike so wondered what it should be.


----------



## littlefoot

BretJordan said:


> I don't think so Chad I think the whole thing heats evenly.. I think.. :lol2:
> 
> And does anyone else have a problem with their Leo's throwing calcium powder everywhere then walking it everywhere!? Or is it just Loki every night I'm sure he just chucks it everywhere lol..
> 
> http://s1079.photobucket.com/user/bretjordan1/media/null-41.jpg.htmlimage
> 
> Bret.



Hi,try a heavier bowl for the calcium.It could be that he stands on the rim and it tips up and smacks him in the face or just tips out.


----------



## Artisan

Mr Chad said:


> It wasnt just a spot, one side was only getting the viv to about 25 degrees - put the therm under the tank to test the opposite side and it hit 38. Turned it over and adjusted the thermostat and its now at 33 degrees :2thumb:
> 
> Your AFTS are settling, give it time! :lol2: What substrate are you using for them btw? I've seen some people using lino and then others using a viv full of eco-earth. The two are nothing alike so wondered what it should be.


:lol2: yes im sure the fatties will make a mess soon enough though the male has settled in now....the female needs more time.

Im keeping them on lino with 2 large moist hides/2 dry and larger water bowls then the leos. They seem to be doing well on this and get the humidity needed from these. Also seen them out and about when the sun starts going down....so it must be fine for them otherwise I think they would stick in the moist hides all the time


----------



## cagnaj96

I'm unsure of sex but how much could I sell my year old chocolate albino for?


----------



## Mr Chad

cagnaj96 said:


> I'm unsure of sex but how much could I sell my year old chocolate albino for?


Depends which strain of albino it is (Tremper, rainwater, bell) I would assume. Probably 50-70 I would expect, but somebody will know for sure.


----------



## cagnaj96

Mr Chad said:


> Depends which strain of albino it is (Tremper, rainwater, bell) I would assume. Probably 50-70 I would expect, but somebody will know for sure.


I do not have the slightest clue on which strain it is :/ could you tell from pictures or is it a genetic only thing? But thankyou for the fast reply


----------



## Mr Chad

cagnaj96 said:


> I do not have the slightest clue on which strain it is :/ could you tell from pictures or is it a genetic only thing? But thankyou for the fast reply


If you post a picture of the body and a close up of an eye somebody will be able to tell you.


----------



## cagnaj96

Mr Chad said:


> If you post a picture of the body and a close up of an eye somebody will be able to tell you.


Okay thanks, would anyone be interested in buying it on this thread? I'm in the north west and would have to be collection only unless you pay for courier


----------



## BretJordan

littlefoot said:


> Hi,try a heavier bowl for the calcium.It could be that he stands on the rim and it tips up and smacks him in the face or just tips out.


I've watched him do it and he's not standing on the bowl he's stepping in his water prancing about then standing in the calcium walking everywhere and being a messy git  

Bret.


----------



## Mr Chad

BretJordan said:


> I've watched him do it and he's not standing on the bowl he's stepping in his water prancing about then standing in the calcium walking everywhere and being a messy git
> 
> Bret.


Maybe they think its like some beauty treatment?


----------



## LovLight

A few pics of my handsome tangy raptor boy Arris...he's a bit of a wriggle bum usually so hard to snap but I got a few that werent a complete blur for your viewing pleasure 



































Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## babychessie

LovLight said:


> A few pics of my handsome tangy raptor boy Arris...he's a bit of a wriggle bum usually so hard to snap but I got a few that werent a complete blur for your viewing pleasure
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


He's a stunner :mf_dribble:


----------



## LovLight

babychessie said:


> He's a stunner :mf_dribble:


Thank you lovely 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Artisan

LovLight said:


> A few pics of my handsome tangy raptor boy Arris...he's a bit of a wriggle bum usually so hard to snap but I got a few that werent a complete blur for your viewing pleasure
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


Arris is a drop dead fittie hun......he looks like he has swagger too! :2thumb:


----------



## tetradite

Just had a heart in my mouth and poop in my pants hour.

Backpack's let herself out again. Likely during the night but didn't notice her door was open until just (and I KNOW it's her opening it this time as she opened the side that I haven't touched for a few days), have had my door to outside open all day long too so was fearing the worst.

Checked all her favourite places to explore in the room and nothing, eventually found her buried into a pile of folded reptile carpet that's waiting to be washed. Freezing cold and obviously really scared and twitchy bless her. Back in the viv now spread out on a nice warm bit of slate. Hopefully this'll teach her not to go exploring on her own.

I NEED stoppers for that viv. Have jammed some cardboard inbetween the two panes for now.


----------



## LovLight

Artisan said:


> Arris is a drop dead fittie hun......he looks like he has swagger too! :2thumb:


Oh yes bags of swag and an eye for the ladiez! Lol 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LeoBoris

If anyone in here does use UV bulbs for leopard geckos, what compact UV bulbs would you use and what percentage UV?
My vivarium is 2FTX1.5FTX1.5FT (24"x18"x18")

And what is the difference between 13W & 26W considering if they both say their 5% UV and the same brand?


----------



## LovLight

tetradite said:


> Just had a heart in my mouth and poop in my pants hour.
> 
> Backpack's let herself out again. Likely during the night but didn't notice her door was open until just (and I KNOW it's her opening it this time as she opened the side that I haven't touched for a few days), have had my door to outside open all day long too so was fearing the worst.
> 
> Checked all her favourite places to explore in the room and nothing, eventually found her buried into a pile of folded reptile carpet that's waiting to be washed. Freezing cold and obviously really scared and twitchy bless her. Back in the viv now spread out on a nice warm bit of slate. Hopefully this'll teach her not to go exploring on her own.
> 
> I NEED stoppers for that viv. Have jammed some cardboard inbetween the two panes for now.


Aarrgh! Your going to give yourself a heart attack at this rate! The little rubber wedge stoppers are only a few pounds on Amazon hun, you should really order some asap. I know from experience, once the little buggers learn which way the glass doors open they dont forget! I've a few that try every night to shift them when they are getting impatiw for their cuddle turn....and their damn persistent about it too! 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LovLight

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B0036767A6
Here ya go, cheaper on herethan Swell at the mo 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tetradite

LovLight said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B0036767A6
> Here ya go, cheaper on herethan Swell at the mo
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


Cheers me dears. Still amazes me they can shift such a big bit of glass, such strong little critters for their size!



LeopardGeckoBorris said:


> If anyone in here does use UV bulbs for leopard geckos, what compact UV bulbs would you use and what percentage UV?
> My vivarium is 2FTX1.5FTX1.5FT (24"x18"x18")
> 
> And what is the difference between 13W & 26W considering if they both say their 5% UV and the same brand?


I use 13w 2.0%, the regular light fitting type. Started out with a 26w but it looked brighter than required (I'm mostly using it for marking out the day period, the UV is a "bonus"). FWIW that was in a 36x18x18 too, I'm not going as far as recommending you do one thing or another as UV is way too volatile a subject and I can't honestly back up my advice with anything more than anecdote, but if it were me kitting out a 24x18 I'd be straight for a 13w not a 26w, and a 2% rather than a 5%.


----------



## LeoBoris

tetradite said:


> I use 13w 2.0%, the regular light fitting type. Started out with a 26w but it looked brighter than required (I'm mostly using it for marking out the day period, the UV is a "bonus"). FWIW that was in a 36x18x18 too, I'm not going as far as recommending you do one thing or another as UV is way too volatile a subject and I can't honestly back up my advice with anything more than anecdote, but if it were me kitting out a 24x18 I'd be straight for a 13w not a 26w, and a 2% rather than a 5%.


Thanks for the information I understand its a very volatile subject for leopard geckos but if they would get a little in the wild should get at least a little in captivity


----------



## Artisan

Some pics taken tonight during "The rounds"

Im sticking Neon up first....her colours just get brighter and brighter with each shed. She is a gorgeous tangerine now and i think she is stunning!


----------



## Artisan

Next is Silver.....i was spraying her hide so she sat on the ledge infront of Neons viv....They both looked very interested in each other....but glass seperated them lol


----------



## DragonFish66

Artisan said:


> Some pics taken tonight during "The rounds"
> 
> Im sticking Neon up first....her colours just get brighter and brighter with each shed. She is a gorgeous tangerine now and i think she is stunning!
> 
> [URL="http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20130602_213738_zps7d720141.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL="http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20130602_213747_zps38d137d9.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL="http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20130602_214156_zps88600373.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL="http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20130602_214142_zpsb5fa58c2.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL="http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20130602_213754_zps1e81bb26.jpg"]image[/URL]


Its certainly coloured up nice one! tryed taking some pics last night of mine and they both refused :lol2: through i did get a couple off shot will put them up in a min


----------



## Artisan

And the last girly i decided to shoot tonight....is Valentina, (think shes coming up to shed again)
This geck is a right nosey one....as soon as she hears the glass open....shes off like a shot - trying to get out on my arms, as you can see....she will even begin to throw herself off shelves in her mad rush to get to the front


----------



## BretJordan

tetradite said:


> Just had a heart in my mouth and poop in my pants hour.
> 
> Backpack's let herself out again. Likely during the night but didn't notice her door was open until just (and I KNOW it's her opening it this time as she opened the side that I haven't touched for a few days), have had my door to outside open all day long too so was fearing the worst.
> 
> Checked all her favourite places to explore in the room and nothing, eventually found her buried into a pile of folded reptile carpet that's waiting to be washed. Freezing cold and obviously really scared and twitchy bless her. Back in the viv now spread out on a nice warm bit of slate. Hopefully this'll teach her not to go exploring on her own.
> 
> I NEED stoppers for that viv. Have jammed some cardboard inbetween the two panes for now.


I know the feeling of losing a Leo when somehow Loki went on an adventure without letting me know opening the door or climbing through a small hole in the vent at the back of the viv.. Luckily found him under my bed unharmed : victory: :') But scared me to death the bugger! :bash:

Also just had him out for a cuddle.  




Sorry about the long hair not had chance to have it cut as been working on my Crestie tank :blush: Oh and the wonky eyes was trying to look at iPhone as well as make sure he didn't jump. :') 


Think he liked being up high to observe my room  


Bret.


----------



## DragonFish66

Took last night after cleaning


----------



## BretJordan

Artisan they all look lovely :flrt: :mf_dribble: Looks like we both had the cuddles tonight  

Bret.


----------



## Artisan

DragonFish66 said:


> Its certainly coloured up nice one! tryed taking some pics last night of mine and they both refused :lol2: through i did get a couple off shot will put them up in a min


I have to catch them in the right mood.....thats why only 3 of them got snapped toinight ...the others were not in the mood :lol2:


----------



## tetradite

BretJordan said:


> Sorry about the long hair not had chance to have it cut as been working on my Crestie tank :blush: Oh and the wonky eyes was trying to look at iPhone as well as make sure he didn't jump. :')


Long hair??? Dude, my beard is longer than your hair!


----------



## Artisan

BretJordan said:


> Artisan they all look lovely :flrt: :mf_dribble: Looks like we both had the cuddles tonight
> 
> Bret.


Thanks bret ....cuddles all round tonight for sure! I took all these pics with Dante sitting on my shoulder throughout. He's the "Food & Rations Monitor" and likes to sit good as gold while i do everything....then goes back in his viv for his dinner bless him


----------



## DragonFish66

Artisan said:


> I have to catch them in the right mood.....thats why only 3 of them got snapped toinight ...the others were not in the mood :lol2:


 The normal is very shy or lazy :lol2: only way to catch her is open the moist hide and the super hypo was'nt in the mood i got her out cleaned the rub and she kept diving for cover through she did take a couple of morios before she hide :lol2:


----------



## BretJordan

You wont believe it but he's just been out for second round of cuddles! Was on the thread reading through like usual and then saw him scratching the glass to come back out :lol2:! And wish he would sit there like that on my shoulder! 

Smiley Loki! 




Checking out my PC (Didn't want him to go behind it that's why my hand is in the way) 


Calcium powder on his toes! -.- 


Wanting out again?! Trying to look innocent as if I didn't see him tip his calcium bowl over and walk around in it! 



Drinking his water 


Bret.


----------



## DragonFish66

BretJordan said:


> You wont believe it but he's just been out for second round of cuddles! Was on the thread reading through like usual and then saw him scratching the glass to come back out :lol2:! And wish he would sit there like that on my shoulder!
> 
> Smiley Loki!
> [URL="http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/null-57.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL="http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/null-58.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> Checking out my PC (Didn't want him to go behind it that's why my hand is in the way)
> [URL="http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/null-61.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> Calcium powder on his toes! -.-
> [URL="http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/null-63.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> Wanting out again?! Trying to look innocent as if I didn't see him tip his calcium bowl over and walk around in it!
> 
> [URL="http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/null-64.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> Drinking his water
> [URL="http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/null-65.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> Bret.


Nice! a good gaming mouse as well :lol2:


----------



## BretJordan

And keyboard.. And headset.. And PC.. :') Lmao  

Bret.


----------



## DragonFish66

BretJordan said:


> And keyboard.. And headset.. And PC.. :') Lmao
> 
> Bret.


:lol2: cant see the keyboard so well but i take it thats a razor mouse :lol2: i've got a rat 5 just finished crysis 3 and started on mass effect 3 :lol2:


----------



## Artisan

BretJordan said:


> You wont believe it but he's just been out for second round of cuddles! Was on the thread reading through like usual and then saw him scratching the glass to come back out :lol2:! And wish he would sit there like that on my shoulder!
> 
> Smiley Loki!
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/null-57.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/null-58.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Checking out my PC (Didn't want him to go behind it that's why my hand is in the way)
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/null-61.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Calcium powder on his toes! -.-
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/null-63.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Wanting out again?! Trying to look innocent as if I didn't see him tip his calcium bowl over and walk around in it!
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/null-64.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Drinking his water
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/null-65.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Bret.


:lol2: nice pics bret 

You want to get some small glass tea light holders from wilkinsons. 6 of them for £1.50....none of my gecks tip theirs....though they do stick their feet in them : victory:


----------



## BretJordan

Razer Keyboard, mouse and headset and Pc is a gaming spec bought earlier this year.


----------



## BretJordan

Artisan said:


> :lol2: nice pics bret
> 
> You want to get some small glass tea light holders from wilkinsons. 6 of them for £1.50....none of my gecks tip theirs....though they do stick their feet in them : victory:


I got the new feeding bowl from Tesco which is a tea light candle thingy :') Don't know if you can see it in the pics or not.. 

Bret.


----------



## DragonFish66

Artisan said:


> :lol2: nice pics bret
> 
> You want to get some small glass tea light holders from wilkinsons. 6 of them for £1.50....none of my gecks tip theirs....though they do stick their feet in them : victory:


£1.50 for 6 :gasp: I've been ripped 12 for £6 :devil:


----------



## ChelsNLuke

Pics of my two  

Toby starting a shed cycle, his colours pretty dull there but what a stunner :2thumb:


and Luna the murphys Patternless, just finished a shed, she always has some left somewhere! This time her nose, will get that off now! 


Hope you enjoy  

Toby's a decent sized boy at 98grams, Luna we're still struggling to get eating regularly but she is putting weight on:2thumb:
-Luke


----------



## Artisan

DragonFish66 said:


> £1.50 for 6 :gasp: I've been ripped 12 for £6 :devil:


I can see it.....the ones im on about are way smaller. ill see if i have a pic hold on....if not, i will take a pic of one tomoz next to a 10p piece : victory:


----------



## Artisan

DragonFish66 said:


> £1.50 for 6 :gasp: I've been ripped 12 for £6 :devil:


lol cant find a pic and im in bed now so will take a pic tomorrow, Really great they are. i bought 30 of them....will no doubt get more. they are the best ive seen for water - and i did shop around looking foir the right size for ages before i got my first geck. you shoukd get some in : victory:


----------



## Artisan

ChelsNLuke said:


> Pics of my two
> 
> Toby starting a shed cycle, his colours pretty dull there but what a stunner :2thumb:
> [URL=http://i1242.photobucket.com/albums/gg534/Chelsey_Louisee/Tobias_zpsb2db1800.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> and Luna the murphys Patternless, just finished a shed, she always has some left somewhere! This time her nose, will get that off now!
> [URL=http://i1242.photobucket.com/albums/gg534/Chelsey_Louisee/Lunytoones_zpsdb22a376.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Hope you enjoy
> 
> Toby's a decent sized boy at 98grams, Luna we're still struggling to get eating regularly but she is putting weight on:2thumb:
> -Luke


Lovely pics 

love luna..... my silver is an MP (i posted pics further up) : victory:


----------



## DragonFish66

Artisan said:


> I can see it.....the ones im on about are way smaller. ill see if i have a pic hold on....if not, i will take a pic of one tomoz next to a 10p piece : victory:


These are the ones i'm on about through there only about an inch or so 


IKEA GLIMMA WEDDING TEALIGHT GLASS CANDLE HOLDERS X 50 Royalmail first class | eBay


----------



## ChelsNLuke

Artisan said:


> Lovely pics
> 
> love luna..... my silver is an MP (i posted pics further up) : victory:


Thanks  your lot are stunning! I don't post in here as much as I should =P

-Luke


----------



## Artisan

DragonFish66 said:


> These are the ones i'm on about through there only about an inch or so
> 
> 
> IKEA GLIMMA WEDDING TEALIGHT GLASS CANDLE HOLDERS X 50 Royalmail first class | eBay


They look the same......but its hard to see how big they are. look identical though. Quite small but deep enough. Ive seen the ones ive got in loads of places but a lot more money :gasp:....cant beat wilkos! :2thumb:


----------



## tetradite

Well, don't think Backpack's been too bothered by her escapade, just eaten 32 mealworms. I will never understand this geck, won't eat then spends a day frozen and shivering and eats like a horse...



BretJordan said:


> Razer Keyboard, mouse and headset and Pc is a gaming spec bought earlier this year.


Specs please you tech tease!

I'm running:

CPU: i5-3450 3.1Ghz (OC to 3.8 Ghz)
GPU: Sapphire 7970 OC 1Ghz 3GB 
RAM: 8GB of Ripjaw 2133Mhz RAM
& a shoddy shoddy hard drive, got leos instead of an SSD!

(Am on Steam, if anyone wants an add just PM me here.)


----------



## DragonFish66

Artisan said:


> They look the same......but its hard to see how big they are. look identical though. Quite small but deep enough. Ive seen the ones ive got in loads of places but a lot more money :gasp:....cant beat wilkos! :2thumb:


There about an inch wide and 1/2 inch tall



tetradite said:


> Well, don't think Backpack's been too bothered by her escapade, just eaten 32 mealworms. I will never understand this geck, won't eat then spends a day frozen and shivering and eats like a horse...
> 
> 
> 
> Specs please you tech tease!
> 
> I'm running:
> 
> CPU: i5-3450 3.1Ghz (OC to 3.8 Ghz)
> GPU: Sapphire 7970 OC 1Ghz 3GB
> RAM: 8GB of Ripjaw 2133Mhz RAM
> & a shoddy shoddy hard drive, got leos instead of an SSD!
> 
> (Am on Steam, if anyone wants an add just PM me here.)


I need a new pc :lol2: mines a amd duel core 3.0 gig a 6670 graphics and 8 gig ripjaw and an assortment of sata 2 hard drives to about 3000 gig :lol2:


----------



## BretJordan

tetradite said:


> Well, don't think Backpack's been too bothered by her escapade, just eaten 32 mealworms. I will never understand this geck, won't eat then spends a day frozen and shivering and eats like a horse...
> 
> 
> 
> Specs please you tech tease!
> 
> I'm running:
> 
> CPU: i5-3450 3.1Ghz (OC to 3.8 Ghz)
> GPU: Sapphire 7970 OC 1Ghz 3GB
> RAM: 8GB of Ripjaw 2133Mhz RAM
> & a shoddy shoddy hard drive, got leos instead of an SSD!
> 
> (Am on Steam, if anyone wants an add just PM me here.)


Don't wanna embarrass you publicly with my specs! Oh well... 

"Ultima 9400a Eradicator" AMD Piledriver FX-8 8350 4.00GHz @ 4.60GHz DDR3 Eight Core System [FS-305-OE]

That's my Pc :lol2:


----------



## tetradite

DragonFish66 said:


> I need a new pc :lol2: mines a amd duel core 3.0 gig a 6670 graphics and 8 gig ripjaw and an assortment of sata 2 hard drives to about 3000 gig :lol2:


I got a couple of barely used 7770's that run great in crossfire if you wanna upgrade, will swap for lizards or vivs 



BretJordan said:


> Don't wanna embarrass you publicly with my specs! Oh well...
> 
> "Ultima 9400a Eradicator" AMD Piledriver FX-8 8350 4.00GHz @ 4.60GHz DDR3 Eight Core System [FS-305-OE]
> 
> That's my Pc :lol2:


Embarrass? Pah! Bit of an either/or other than the SSD! Processors are more equivalent for games than the headline Ghz suggests, you got more RAM but it's slower RAM, and I got the OC'd version of the GPU... I'd actually be pretty interested how those two benchmarked if I had an SSD. I suspect with the extra cores you'd slay me for stuff like video rendering, but gaming fps I reckon we'd be pretty tight!

Not that it makes much odds, they're both "will slay anything you throw at them on ultra" setups. Both already better than the next gen of consoles too.


----------



## BretJordan

Yeah deffo  I don't hardly play games anymore due to work sadly, but I do wish I bought a cheaper PC and more lizards now.. This was before I had any interest though before Christmas. The only thing I play if I do is ranked LoL and that is on weekends. 

Loki has just been out for the 4th time now and is again wanting out... -.- Bugger this Leo is.. 

If it interests you I went to college for 2 years studying Video Game Development? :lol2:


----------



## tetradite

BretJordan said:


> Yeah deffo  I don't hardly play games anymore due to work sadly, but I do wish I bought a cheaper PC and more lizards now.. This was before I had any interest though before Christmas. The only thing I play if I do is ranked LoL and that is on weekends.
> 
> Loki has just been out for the 4th time now and is again wanting out... -.- Bugger this Leo is..
> 
> If it interests you I went to college for 2 years studying Video Game Development? :lol2:


Yeah funnily enough that's not far off my own timing... buy gaming PC, get more interested in lizards, wonder whether it was a good spend or not...

I was interested in game development, but worked at Codemasters for a bit and found out how incredibly dull 90% of jobs in games are, put me off taking much more of an interest. Now I spend more time modding stuff than playing though, so interest hasn't totally dwindled. Did you go into it for work or just college?


----------



## BretJordan

Work mate didn't know what I wanted to do but something involving games. I started off by 3d modeling, animation, art, storylines etc.. You know all that mumbo jumbo.. But what I really liked was actually the drawing up part of games? Such as the storylines, backgrounds settings and such if that makes sense? I wouldn't of minded being a video game journalist as such either but as you can tell my grammar is none existent. Failed English in school too got a D -.- :lol2: Doh.. I was planning on going to Uni but didn't go in the end as I didn't want to get into debt and I wanted to drive so I got a job and stuck with it. I'm now currently in a factory job that progress's to being an upholsterer who are on half decent wage but I hate working there I've been there almost a year now and despise every minute of it especially on my 14:00 to 00:20 shift Monday to Thursday and now for the next 7 weeks they want every Friday 14:00 to 18:00 or 22:00  

Oh well... 
Bret.


----------



## tetradite

BretJordan said:


> Work mate didn't know what I wanted to do but something involving games. I started off by 3d modeling, animation, art, storylines etc.. You know all that mumbo jumbo.. But what I really liked was actually the drawing up part of games? Such as the storylines, backgrounds settings and such if that makes sense? I wouldn't of minded being a video game journalist as such either but as you can tell my grammar is none existent. Failed English in school too got a D -.- :lol2: Doh.. I was planning on going to Uni but didn't go in the end as I didn't want to get into debt and I wanted to drive so I got a job and stuck with it. I'm now currently in a factory job that progress's to being an upholsterer who are on half decent wage but I hate working there I've been there almost a year now and despise every minute of it especially on my 14:00 to 00:20 shift Monday to Thursday and now for the next 7 weeks they want every Friday 14:00 to 18:00 or 22:00
> 
> Oh well...
> Bret.


Yeah I know what you mean, that's the bit that interests me the most. It's the most creative bit. Sympathy on the shifts too, used to have one job where we swapped one week 4pm-midnight, next week 6am-3pm. Those late shifts are the worst, no time after and you can't really enjoy the time before 'cos you're dreading going to work...


----------



## BretJordan

Don't forget sleeping and eating! Lmao.. 

Bret.


----------



## ChelsNLuke

I work 1000 to 2200 or 1200 to 2200 nearly everyday of the week, is such a pain! No time 

-Luke


----------



## BretJordan

ChelsNLuke said:


> I work 1000 to 2200 or 1200 to 2200 nearly everyday of the week, is such a pain! No time
> 
> -Luke


To right! It sucks doesn't it? I have 0 Social life anymore or time to do anything as I'm working those stupid hours and then at weekend nobody can be bothered to do anything! -.- 

Bret.


----------



## ChelsNLuke

BretJordan said:


> To right! It sucks doesn't it? I have 0 Social life anymore or time to do anything as I'm working those stupid hours and then at weekend nobody can be bothered to do anything! -.-
> 
> Bret.


I know the feeling mate, luckily I don't particularly enjoy socialising too much anyway, not with the locals up here anyway 

I work for Asda though so that in itself is a bit of a blow =P

-Luke


----------



## BretJordan

Any job is better than sat down watching Jeremy Kyle drinking a cheap bottle of cider on dole getting payed peoples tax money! -.- 

And socialize here with us your Leopard gecko crazy friends! :crazy::crazy::crazy:

Bret.


----------



## ChelsNLuke

BretJordan said:


> Any job is better than sat down watching Jeremy Kyle drinking a cheap bottle of cider on dole getting payed peoples tax money! -.-
> 
> And socialize here with us your Leopard gecko crazy friends! :crazy::crazy::crazy:
> 
> Bret.


Aye that's true, just the way the country is at the minute though 

I should post in here more often, just never get around to it after posting on the 100000000000000000000000000000 other My Leo is eating, or, How to use a heat mat, or I've got 100000 leo's in a 2ft viv and they're fighting' posts =P


----------



## BretJordan

To right mate a few people like that at the minute in this country not good.. 

And lol welcome to this forum  

Bret.


----------



## tetradite

BretJordan said:


> Any job is better than sat down watching Jeremy Kyle drinking a cheap bottle of cider on dole getting payed peoples tax money! -.-
> 
> And socialize here with us your Leopard gecko crazy friends! :crazy::crazy::crazy:
> 
> Bret.


Hey I currently am that benefit scrounger! Well, minus the cider and Jeremy Kyle, and ESA not dole, and not other people's tax money (paid more than enough NI over the years and that's what it's for). But apart from all that, I am that benefit scrounger.


----------



## ChelsNLuke

BretJordan said:


> To right mate a few people like that at the minute in this country not good..
> 
> And lol welcome to this forum
> 
> Bret.


I should be saying that to you  I've been around a while now, just a quiet one, mainly because 9 times out of 10 Chelsey doesn't let me speak my mind =P

-Luke


----------



## DragonFish66

tetradite said:


> I got a couple of barely used 7770's that run great in crossfire if you wanna upgrade, will swap for lizards or vivs
> 
> 
> 
> Embarrass? Pah! Bit of an either/or other than the SSD! Processors are more equivalent for games than the headline Ghz suggests, you got more RAM but it's slower RAM, and I got the OC'd version of the GPU... I'd actually be pretty interested how those two benchmarked if I had an SSD. I suspect with the extra cores you'd slay me for stuff like video rendering, but gaming fps I reckon we'd be pretty tight!
> 
> Not that it makes much odds, they're both "will slay anything you throw at them on ultra" setups. Both already better than the next gen of consoles too.


No lizards for swap what price you got on them? and how old are they


----------



## BretJordan

tetradite said:


> Hey I currently am that benefit scrounger! Well, minus the cider and Jeremy Kyle, and ESA not dole, and not other people's tax money (paid more than enough NI over the years and that's what it's for). But apart from all that, I am that benefit scrounger.


I don't mind people that are on the dole and go out and look for a job.. But the ones like I said who sit on there doing sweet :censor: all and don't bother drives me mad.. :devil: 



ChelsNLuke said:


> I should be saying that to you  I've been around a while now, just a quiet one, mainly because 9 times out of 10 Chelsey doesn't let me speak my mind =P
> 
> -Luke


I can see! Lol and getting told off for saying nasty things in there minds when it's just the truth..  
Bret.


----------



## ChelsNLuke

I was on JSA for a while, in my opinion so long as your looking for a job then that's what it's there for, if your sitting on your arse not even bothering, or just pooping out kids for the benefits then that's when there's a problem =P Seems like in my area kids as young as 14 seem to have kids, does my nut in!


----------



## BretJordan

ChelsNLuke said:


> I was on JSA for a while, in my opinion so long as your looking for a job then that's what it's there for, if your sitting on your arse not even bothering, or just pooping out kids for the benefits then that's when there's a problem =P Seems like in my area kids as young as 14 seem to have kids, does my nut in!


Do we live in the same place? Lmao people around here are the same :lol2: Well in town that is.. I live in the village surrounded by nothing but fields its in the middle of nowhere it really is.. -.- :lol2: 

Bret.


----------



## ChelsNLuke

BretJordan said:


> Do we live in the same place? Lmao people around here are the same :lol2: Well in town that is.. I live in the village surrounded by nothing but fields its in the middle of nowhere it really is.. -.- :lol2:
> 
> Bret.


Yeah I know what you mean, I live pretty much at the bottom of Snowdon, Caernarfon our nearest big(ish) town is just crawling with kids having kids, I just wanna line them up and run them over with a bus or something, why have a kid when you can't support yourself? 
Maybe it's just all of us who are being silly and they know what they're doing, yet somehow I doubt it =p


----------



## tetradite

DragonFish66 said:


> No lizards for swap what price you got on them? and how old are they


I'll dig out the details if you're interested!



BretJordan said:


> I don't mind people that are on the dole and go out and look for a job.. But the ones like I said who sit on there doing sweet :censor: all and don't bother drives me mad.. :devil:
> Bret.


I refused to claim dole when I was actually unemployed, stupid pride. Got sick and had to choice but claim ESA though. I do know what you mean was only a light hearted comeback: it's my good name the stupid few are tarring by association.


----------



## DragonFish66

BretJordan said:


> To right mate a few people like that at the minute in this country not good..
> 
> And lol welcome to this forum
> 
> Bret.


I'm stuck on benifits through no choice of my own through i've worked most of my life with my own bussiness and still would be through on the sick now not amused and no chance of working again even a restricted driving licence not every one is scroungers


----------



## DragonFish66

tetradite said:


> I'll dig out the details if you're interested!
> 
> 
> 
> I refused to claim dole when I was actually unemployed, stupid pride. Got sick and had to choice but claim ESA though. I do know what you mean was only a light hearted comeback: it's my good name the stupid few are tarring by association.


Yer that would be spot on a little better than the one i have through it does most of what i need it to, what are they ddr 3 or 5 would guess 3 with been quite old mines 2gig ddr 3


----------



## BretJordan

I stated I didn't mean everyone earlier ^  The fact that people sit there scrounging who are able to work and don't bother that are not ill and just pure lazy then the ones who have kids for more money so on so on. I mean people with reasons okay and people who are looking for a job good on you. Didn't mean to offend anyone! 

Bret.


----------



## tetradite

DragonFish66 said:


> Yer that would be spot on a little better than the one i have through it does most of what i need it to, what are they ddr 3 or 5 would guess 3 with been quite old mines 2gig ddr 3


In your PMs :2thumb:


----------



## DragonFish66

BretJordan said:


> I stated I didn't mean everyone earlier ^  The fact that people sit there scrounging who are able to work and don't bother that are not ill and just pure lazy then the ones who have kids for more money so on so on. I mean people with reasons okay and people who are looking for a job good on you. Didn't mean to offend anyone!
> 
> Bret.


No probs i would say theres more than not thats not legit just bugs me at times when everyone is classed like that : victory:


----------



## BretJordan

DragonFish66 said:


> No probs i would say theres more than not thats not legit just bugs me at times when everyone is classed like that : victory:


I know what you mean mate I have some friends who were on the dole whilst looking for a job which I find is okay as long as they are actually looking for a job? Or are ill and unable to work. 

And to get back on topic Loki has just come to the glass again to be let out for a cuddle! Don't know what's got into him but he's a little cuddle monster now! 

Bret.


----------



## DragonFish66

BretJordan said:


> I know what you mean mate I have some friends who were on the dole whilst looking for a job which I find is okay as long as they are actually looking for a job? Or are ill and unable to work.
> 
> And to get back on topic Loki has just come to the glass again to be let out for a cuddle! Don't know what's got into him but he's a little cuddle monster now!
> 
> Bret.


Pm ed


----------



## DragonFish66

And back on track :lol2: a couple more pics of the shy one :lol2:


----------



## Mr Chad

Didnt come on last night and 5 pages to read!

I work 

Mon & Tues - 8-5.30
Wed & Thurs - 8-5

Done that shift for years, i'd be lost without it.


----------



## babychessie

Artisan said:


> Next is Silver.....i was spraying her hide so she sat on the ledge infront of Neons viv....They both looked very interested in each other....but glass seperated them lol
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20130602_215130_zps61ef6242.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20130602_215238_zpsf5740ea5.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20130602_215222_zps26cc3516.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20130602_215147_zps3ef3d43b.jpg]image[/URL]


I see that cheeky wink you're giving Silver, Neon(third pic down)! :gasp:
It's gecko looovee :flrt:

:lol2:



tetradite said:


> I got a couple of barely used 7770's that run great in crossfire if you wanna upgrade, will swap for lizards or vivs
> 
> 
> 
> Embarrass? Pah! Bit of an either/or other than the SSD! Processors are more equivalent for games than the headline Ghz suggests, you got more RAM but it's slower RAM, and I got the OC'd version of the GPU... I'd actually be pretty interested how those two benchmarked if I had an SSD. I suspect with the extra cores you'd slay me for stuff like video rendering, but gaming fps I reckon we'd be pretty tight!
> 
> Not that it makes much odds, they're both "will slay anything you throw at them on ultra" setups. Both already better than the next gen of consoles too.


woahhh...pretty sure you just started talking in a different language...

:lol2:


----------



## Artisan

babychessie said:


> I see that cheeky wink you're giving Silver, Neon(third pic down)! :gasp:
> It's gecko looovee :flrt:
> 
> :lol2::


:lol2: that wink made me smile too


----------



## Neoki

Woo its my Birthday today. My parents have purchased the new Vivexotic Viva Small and Cabinet for me 

Any ideas on the setup, what should i do?


----------



## Artisan

Neoki said:


> Woo its my Birthday today. My parents have purchased the new Vivexotic Viva Small and Cabinet for me
> 
> Any ideas on the setup, what should i do?


Hi...exciting times for you happy birthday! :2thumb:

You need a heat mat to cover no more then half the floor space/a thermostat to regulate temps/a digital thermometer for hot end....placed on the matt. (or 2....one for hot end and one for cool end) a moist hide half on/half off heat mat to help your leo shed (I use folded up wedges of kitchen roll sprayed each night) 2 hides (one on hot one on cool ends)
I also provide lots of other things like plants/logs/other hidey places/a low shelf to climb on.
You will also need a small water bowl/a mealworm bowl and a bowl for calcium (that is available for the leo to luck at whenever it wants) 
You also need a substrate.....I personally love lino.....easy to clean, no risk of impaction. This is placed ontop of the heat mat.
This is how I keep my leos : victory:


----------



## tetradite

babychessie said:


> woahhh...pretty sure you just started talking in a different language...
> 
> :lol2:


Nerdese with a Geeklish accent


----------



## tetradite

Couple of shots I like now I've finally found the camera charger...

Backpack in the pirate's parrot position:











And refusing to believe she's a "ground dwelling" lizard, straight up a vertical surface:











Shenanigans asleep in my sleeve:











And sleeping like a drunkard in his viv (excuse the "boudoir" looking substrate, just had a towel down as a temp fix while I cleaned his carpet)











And the wee man waking up to prove he isn't dead:











Coming up next time: the collection of what would have been great shots until the geeks decided to go on a sprint/investigate and climb on the camera...


----------



## babychessie

tetradite said:


> Nerdese with a Geeklish accent


Oh, I could have sworn you were talking in technicalian...gah,my bad :/ 





tetradite said:


> Couple of shots I like now I've finally found the camera charger...
> 
> Backpack in the pirate's parrot position:
> 
> image
> 
> 
> And refusing to believe she's a "ground dwelling" lizard, straight up a vertical surface:
> 
> image
> 
> 
> Shenanigans asleep in my sleeve:
> 
> image
> 
> 
> And sleeping like a drunkard in his viv (excuse the "boudoir" looking substrate, just had a towel down as a temp fix while I cleaned his carpet)
> 
> image
> 
> 
> And the wee man waking up to prove he isn't dead:
> 
> image
> 
> 
> Coming up next time: the collection of what would have been great shots until the geeks decided to go on a sprint/investigate and climb on the camera...


So sweet! They seem so relaxed around you


----------



## tetradite

babychessie said:


> So sweet! They seem so relaxed around you


Cheers, I've been lucky I think. I do seem to have a bit of a special bond with the little man though, I think it's all the time I spent having to handle him straight away to clear his shed issues... could have gone either way but I think it made him trust me a lot more and quicker than he might have done otherwise.

They do still have a lot of wriggly days or straight up "nope not interested take that hand away" days though, not this passive and friendly all the time!

EDIT: Oh, and FWIW, to add to the ongoing UV debate - those shots of him in the viv are an albino leo actively choosing to sleep out under a UV light. The light was already on and he came out of a hide, picked a spot, lay down and went to sleep. The spot he picked is almost directly under the UV.


----------



## Mr Chad

Lovely set of pics there. :2thumb:

First day back at work today and I think i'm going to leave the leos to it tonight. Quite tired.

I've also got to go away for a few weeks, the OH or mother in law will change the water but aren't massive fans of bugs - what feeding schedule would be ok for them for a few weeks?


----------



## tetradite

Mr Chad said:


> Lovely set of pics there. :2thumb:
> 
> First day back at work today and I think i'm going to leave the leos to it tonight. Quite tired.
> 
> I've also got to go away for a few weeks, the OH or mother in law will change the water but aren't massive fans of bugs - what feeding schedule would be ok for them for a few weeks?


Ta!

Will yours eat mealies from a bowl? Least "icky" bug option has got to be changing a mealworm bowl every day I would have thought. My nearest and dearest are bug phobic and they could handle that but you wouldn't even get them near crickets, roaches or locusts. Not that this would help me any 'cos mine won't eat from a bowl, but if yours do... you could maybe even bag up each day's new food individually so all they need to do is tip the old ones out and tip the new bag in?


----------



## Mr Chad

tetradite said:


> Ta!
> 
> Will yours eat mealies from a bowl? Least "icky" bug option has got to be changing a mealworm bowl every day I would have thought. My nearest and dearest are bug phobic and they could handle that but you wouldn't even get them near crickets, roaches or locusts. Not that this would help me any 'cos mine won't eat from a bowl, but if yours do... you could maybe even bag up each day's new food individually so all they need to do is tip the old ones out and tip the new bag in?


They dont eat from the bowl - but its are that the mealies actually stay in the bowl anyway. Tbh they dont eat that much or that often, they seem to have a good feed and then it can be a week before they touch anything else.

I never thought about bagging/boxing some up to add, even if its only every few days.

If it was up to me i'd take them with me, but I dont think the hotel has a lizard suite. :lol2:

Two weeks away sat in a classroom and hotel room - oh joy! :bash:


----------



## tetradite

Mr Chad said:


> They dont eat from the bowl - but its are that the mealies actually stay in the bowl anyway. Tbh they dont eat that much or that often, they seem to have a good feed and then it can be a week before they touch anything else.
> 
> I never thought about bagging/boxing some up to add, even if its only every few days.
> 
> If it was up to me i'd take them with me, but I dont think the hotel has a lizard suite. :lol2:
> 
> Two weeks away sat in a classroom and hotel room - oh joy! :bash:


Sympathies... in yet another different past employment I had a 6 day course like that, the worst bit was everybody expecting me to be sociable and go for dinner/pub etc after the day was over... I'VE BEEN STUCK WITH YOU PEOPLE ALL DAY LEAVE ME THE HELL ALONE :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Hotels have plug sockets and free electricity 

Yeah I reckon try and box up some "portions", if your people don't actually have to handle they shouldn't be able to winge too much!


----------



## BretJordan

So just fed Loki and he had 5-6 Calci worms and then buggered off into his hide!  Also done 2 poo's not sure how long they've been there probably a day as he's moved to the back of his viv near his cold hide -.- hmmm why would he move? I do spot clean with my reptile disinfectant stuff maybe he just can't smell the scent of his spot after spot cleaning although this has never happened before.. 

Bret.


----------



## tetradite

BretJordan said:


> So just fed Loki and he had 5-6 Calci worms and then buggered off into his hide!  Also done 2 poo's not sure how long they've been there probably a day as he's moved to the back of his viv near his cold hide -.- hmmm why would he move? I do spot clean with my reptile disinfectant stuff maybe he just can't smell the scent of his spot after spot cleaning although this has never happened before..
> 
> Bret.


Shenanigans is usually like clockwork with pooping location, but just once I found it right on top of his hot hide, literally the opposite corner to normal. 

Think it just happens sometimes, like maybe they're too lazy to move or get "caught short"


----------



## DragonFish66

It must be just mine but they do it the full front of the rub and under hides :lol2: through the moist hide is always clean


----------



## Mr Chad

tetradite said:


> Sympathies... in yet another different past employment I had a 6 day course like that, the worst bit was everybody expecting me to be sociable and go for dinner/pub etc after the day was over... I'VE BEEN STUCK WITH YOU PEOPLE ALL DAY LEAVE ME THE HELL ALONE :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Hotels have plug sockets and free electricity
> 
> Yeah I reckon try and box up some "portions", if your people don't actually have to handle they shouldn't be able to winge too much!


Exactly! I dont mind having a meal and a quick drink on a few nights, but when they want to do it every night it drives you mad - I get £30 a day food allowance, but if you're in a bar that doesn't even scratch the surface!

Must remember to take my kindle and tablet with me...and the chargers, cos i've done that before.


----------



## ayrshire bob

Hey all, today is G day! Picking up my Leo later today! Just wanted some last minute advice on how to settle the gecko in best. 

I know not to try and handle/disturb him/her for a week or so other than feeding cleaning etc. 

How often should I feed? Daily? Or every other day? How often should I spray the moist hide? 

Anything else I should know/do? Have ran set up for over a week and it seems to be holding up just fine. So just looking for settling in tips please 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## BretJordan

I just left Loki to it and he started coming out of his shell after around a week. And feeding as you may know whilst they are settling in they may not eat. Just a few tips from my experience, I got Loki to eat by dropping a mealie in front of him and he would then eat it when it started to wriggle around. He also fed a couple of times off the tongs too which you could try. He was maybe only eating 2-3 but I was happy that he was eating! And wait till you find poo most excited you will get looking for poo... :lol2:  

Good luck and don't forget pictures and keep us updated! 

Bret.

(PS: Welcome to the land of the crazy Leo people.)


----------



## ayrshire bob

Cheers man. Will get posting pics soon! 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## DragonFish66

ayrshire bob said:


> Hey all, today is G day! Picking up my Leo later today! Just wanted some last minute advice on how to settle the gecko in best.
> 
> I know not to try and handle/disturb him/her for a week or so other than feeding cleaning etc.
> 
> How often should I feed? Daily? Or every other day? How often should I spray the moist hide?
> 
> Anything else I should know/do? Have ran set up for over a week and it seems to be holding up just fine. So just looking for settling in tips please
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


I just left mine to it you know when there eating what goes in has gotta come back out at some point  :lol2: I would leave food in all the time the meal and morio worms i feed are always fine for a few days before changing through i do feed of the tongs and putting them under there noses, i spray the moist hide every other day and change the water every other day :2thumb:


----------



## ayrshire bob

Well I have been disappointed! Just back from the shop with only a box of locust for Harri. No Leo's left! He had one but a guy had put a deposit on it. Oh well, roll on Friday! Next delivery day! Thanks for the feedback guys! 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## DragonFish66

ayrshire bob said:


> Well I have been disappointed! Just back from the shop with only a box of locust for Harri. No Leo's left! He had one but a guy had put a deposit on it. Oh well, roll on Friday! Next delivery day! Thanks for the feedback guys!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


You should have a look on the classified section on here theres bound to be someone close by selling some and a dam sight cheaper than a shop :2thumb:


----------



## ayrshire bob

DragonFish66 said:


> You should have a look on the classified section on here theres bound to be someone close by selling some and a dam sight cheaper than a shop :2thumb:


I don't mind waiting till Friday, and even though it's more expensive I would like to support the shop, he has been very helpful with regards to my crestie, and has told me he will keep me one for Fri. I can wait till then ;-) He had only sent one up to Glasgow a few hours before hand as well lol, that's what I get for picking a blast on the bike over my reptiles lol 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## Artisan

Ive had a busy day today in the garden. Sunbathing and also varnished 12 gecko shelves twice each and they are even dry now after being out in the blazing sun all day. So quite pleased with myself and will hopefully be able to get legs on them and in the vivs tomorrow on my 2nd day off work - providing the fumes are gone. Amazing how fast they dried compared to the last lot I did! :gasp:


----------



## DragonFish66

ayrshire bob said:


> I don't mind waiting till Friday, and even though it's more expensive I would like to support the shop, he has been very helpful with regards to my crestie, and has told me he will keep me one for Fri. I can wait till then ;-) He had only sent one up to Glasgow a few hours before hand as well lol, that's what I get for picking a blast on the bike over my reptiles lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


I supose its alright if your not bothered on what type/morph and hets in them i would rather go to good breeders that way you know exactly what your getting, The thing what put me of shops was when i first started i was looking at prices ans the nearest rep shop 45 miles away was selling corn snakes at £110 for a standard amel :gasp: in the end i went down to liverpool 250 mile round trip and including fuel 2 amel motleys were around the £80 mark £45 for both snakes :lol2:


----------



## ayrshire bob

DragonFish66 said:


> I supose its alright if your not bothered on what type/morph and hets in them i would rather go to good breeders that way you know exactly what your getting, The thing what put me of shops was when i first started i was looking at prices ans the nearest rep shop 45 miles away was selling corn snakes at £110 for a standard amel :gasp: in the end i went down to liverpool 250 mile round trip and including fuel 2 amel motleys were around the £80 mark £45 for both snakes :lol2:


Yea I'm not bothered about genetics as I won't be breeding it, and I am open on morph, would prefer a normal but not too bothered as long as it is not too radically different lol 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## Alpine

BretJordan said:


> Join the party of lost marbles and leopard gecko galore! Haha he's a stunner too!
> 
> Bret


Haha definitely lost my marbles, unsure if he's to blame yet though lol!

Thanks 



DragonFish66 said:


> Very nice! :no1:


Thanks 



Mr Chad said:


> Looking good alpine, loving the last pic. :2thumb:
> 
> Here's my new boy, the OH's mum is refusing to call him sheldon - says the name doesnt befit his size as he's a whopper. She thinks he should be called Atlas lol.
> 
> Such a monster in size, super huge tail.
> 
> image
> 
> image


Thanks dude, he looks awesome! Sheldon is more of a name than Atlas but both are cool and will suit him 



babychessie said:


> Don't worry my child, we're all mad here! :crazy: *maniacal laugh*
> 
> aha, lol- what's your geck called? He's lovely!


Haha  

I think the name I'm settling with is India, I was going to call him Sypher, Zekee, RIO, ISIS, Ra or Rex. I'm still unsure right this second lol.

He's just been out for cuddles. He's still skittish but I'm slowly but surely getting him to trust me. On the day I got him at the shop he bit the guy and drew blood. He also went for a family member. Funnily he hasn't went for me yet but from being absolutely petrified and untame he now comes to the glass and comes out on my hand and lets me hold and stroke him. He does have ideas of escape though but progress is progress and I'm over the moon thus far .


----------



## Artisan

Dont get many pics of Eden...she's the quiet shy one out of my bunch. But here's a snap of her this evening on a little nose around.
She's getting brighter each shed and I just love her big chunk of carrot tail 
The little monster hasnt been using her moist hide lately so bought her a "gecko cave" as was buying some for the AFTs and all my other leos already have them. She seems to prefer it which im pleased about.


----------



## AlJoRub

would you like me to post a pic of my baby mac snow that I am getting tomoz


----------



## Artisan

AlJoRub said:


> would you like me to post a pic of my baby mac snow that I am getting tomoz


I would.....love a mack snow I do


----------



## Artisan

Bought some cheap place mats this week, got a cheap game of jenga, varnished them and threw these 7 gecko platforms together this afternoon. Have 12 to make in total but 7 is enough for now. They are stacked in the pic but I will be using one per viv or possibly 2....next to eachother to make longer platforms. My vivs already have fixed shelves in them and this is just another dimention for them to explore and have fun with.
Worked out its cost me less then £1.50 per platform...including all the wood/screws/varnish & paintbrush :2thumb:

Idea came from Lovlight.....but she used slate tiles : victory:


----------



## babychessie

Artisan said:


> Bought some cheap place mats this week, got a cheap game of jenga, varnished them and threw these 7 gecko platforms together this afternoon. Have 12 to make in total but 7 is enough for now. They are stacked in the pic but I will be using one per viv or possibly 2....next to eachother to make longer platforms. My vivs already have fixed shelves in them and this is just another dimention for them to explore and have fun with.
> Worked out its cost me less then £1.50 per platform...including all the wood/screws/varnish & paintbrush :2thumb:
> 
> Idea came from Lovlight.....but she used slate tiles : victory:
> 
> image
> 
> image


...yet another idea I must steal! :whistling2:


----------



## Artisan

babychessie said:


> ...yet another idea I must steal! :whistling2:


:lol2: so easy to make hun and cheap as chips  I found the slate ones quite pricy for how many I needed plus I wanted to easily drill holes to screw legs on.


----------



## Artisan

I do appologise for the calcium mess on the linos but it is scrub down and glass cleaning day tomorrow so please ignore :blush:

Right have stuck some of the platforms in the vivs to see how they look. They dont look awesomely attractive but IMO....they do the job they are ment to...and that is to create lots more floor space/different levels and hiding places for my little beauties to also keep them fit and those little muscles pumping. They do love to hunt their roaches/locust around the vivs and this encouragement of natural behaviour and "Working" to get their meals can only be a good thing.









And this is one of the 2 foot vivs....really wanted to do well on these as they are small and wanted to use the space in the best way for the gecks who have them.


----------



## Mr Chad

Gets longer and longer, I think she's part snake









Penny the most femine, acts like a little princess lol









Peekaboo!!









King of his castle









Amy has suddenly clicked that i'm not a big scary man, and for the past two days has sprinted up my arm to sit on my shoulder, she then tried to sit on my head but it tickles like crazy! :lol2:


----------



## Gazedd

Just a quick one guys: my Leo has gone very pale in colour apart from his head, when I picked up up last Saturday he was just finishing he shed (on his feet) but I thought he wouldn't shed again now for a month? He's about 18mo this old if that helps.


----------



## AlJoRub

I will post a pic of her/him now in the image it looks a bit more yellow than it is in person.


----------



## ayrshire bob

Gazedd said:


> Just a quick one guys: my Leo has gone very pale in colour apart from his head, when I picked up up last Saturday he was just finishing he shed (on his feet) but I thought he wouldn't shed again now for a month? He's about 18mo this old if that helps.


What is your set up like? Viv size? Hot temp, cool temp etc? 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## Gazedd

ayrshire bob said:


> What is your set up like? Viv size? Hot temp, cool temp etc?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


2ft woodmen viv however I know my temps are low. I've got a dial gauge at about and inch or two above the mat which is 75-80. I've been told to buy a digi one so I can get a more true reading. 

What conditions indicate multiple sheds one after another?


----------



## Mr Chad

Gazedd said:


> 2ft woodmen viv however I know my temps are low. I've got a dial gauge at about and inch or two above the mat which is 75-80. I've been told to buy a digi one so I can get a more true reading.
> 
> What conditions indicate multiple sheds one after another?


Do you mean medical conditions? None that I've ever seen anybody mention.

Most of the time you'll never see them shed, all you'll notice is them going 'blue' and then they'll be in the moist hide for a while. Moist hides are super important.

This is what one of mine looks like just about to shed

















and this is her normally









They shed on average once a month as far as I know, but a growing leo can shed quite often. Its nothing to worry about, as long as you keep an eye on them and remove any stuck shed ASAP - especially toes and eyes.

Get a digi therm as soon as you can as they others are really unreliable


----------



## Gazedd

Yes, he does go that colour too. 

The previous owner was a little worries about his toes and unfortunately he does had bad feet but still moves fine. Just a few toes that are bad :-(. 

Ill let him finish his shed today and get a cotton bud out with him tomorrow and attempt his toes.


----------



## tetradite

Great pics everyone, more please!

As for shedding, mine are about 11 months old now and they're only just starting to slow down from shedding every 2 weeks, 3 tops.

Let us know how the toes go, pics if possible. I had a little man with these problems so might be able to help a little. 

I'll say now as well if he does have bad shed problems and you can't help him enough then it is always possible that he'll lose some toe tips/claws. This is to be avoided if at all possible (obviously) but if it does happen it isn't the end of the world. I say this not so you don't it take seriously, but because you seem quite worried by several of your posts, and I remember how worried I was about my little man, turning myself inside out because I couldn't get him sorted (he had multiple layers stuck when I first got him), but he's absolutely sorted now even with a few missing toes he still has perfect mobility and no less happy than his perfect-footed sister.


----------



## BretJordan

Hey guys just wondering but is anyone here going to the Donny show on the 23rd? Thinking about going myself.. 

Bret.


----------



## Gazedd

tetradite said:


> Great pics everyone, more please!
> 
> As for shedding, mine are about 11 months old now and they're only just starting to slow down from shedding every 2 weeks, 3 tops.
> 
> Let us know how the toes go, pics if possible. I had a little man with these problems so might be able to help a little.
> 
> I'll say now as well if he does have bad shed problems and you can't help him enough then it is always possible that he'll lose some toe tips/claws. This is to be avoided if at all possible (obviously) but if it does happen it isn't the end of the world. I say this not so you don't it take seriously, but because you seem quite worried by several of your posts, and I remember how worried I was about my little man, turning myself inside out because I couldn't get him sorted (he had multiple layers stuck when I first got him), but he's absolutely sorted now even with a few missing toes he still has perfect mobility and no less happy than his perfect-footed sister.



Yes, my concern is that as he is my very first reptile, I'm in deep water and just want to be over cautious of the things that aren't quite right. Many thanks for your help though, I'm sure ill settle down with him soon enough


----------



## Alpine

My boy tonight;










Starting to shed his little fingers are peeling.


----------



## Gazedd

Handsome devil!


----------



## Alpine

Gazedd said:


> Handsome devil!


Thank you I'm absolutely in love with him 

I get up in the morning excited to catch a glimpse if he is still awake and wait all day to get him out lol.


----------



## tetradite

I almost forgot, I think the little man shouted at me yesterday!

Was sat around the back of my neck and I moved my head a bit and heard this longish squeaky noise... which instantly made me try to turn to see him, which made him do it again. 

This might sound odd (and definitely ick) but it wasn't entirely different from the noise the girl's back end makes sometimes when she's squeezing a particularly big poop out on me so thought it might have been that, but no poop anywhere, so must have been him warning me off moving. Must have been squashing him a bit or poking him with hair or something.

He was still perfectly happy after, walking round on me etc so no damage to him or how much he trusts me. First time I've heard a leo "speak" other than scared baby ones on youtube.


----------



## DragonFish66

The only thing i've heard mine do is crunch when eating morio worms :lol2:


----------



## Gazedd

I'm going to suggest it was a poo, you just haven't found it yet... Let the games begin! Haha


----------



## babychessie

BretJordan said:


> Hey guys just wondering but is anyone here going to the Donny show on the 23rd? Thinking about going myself..
> 
> Bret.


Which one, the June one or the September one? I'm going up to the Sept one as a birthday present :mf_dribble:



Artisan said:


> I do appologise for the calcium mess on the linos but it is scrub down and glass cleaning day tomorrow so please ignore :blush:
> 
> Right have stuck some of the platforms in the vivs to see how they look. They dont look awesomely attractive but IMO....they do the job they are ment to...and that is to create lots more floor space/different levels and hiding places for my little beauties to also keep them fit and those little muscles pumping. They do love to hunt their roaches/locust around the vivs and this encouragement of natural behaviour and "Working" to get their meals can only be a good thing.
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20130605_192318_zps023ce137.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20130605_192335_zps799ca96f.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20130605_192116_zps34c7e125.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20130605_192008_zps3ea3a399.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> And this is one of the 2 foot vivs....really wanted to do well on these as they are small and wanted to use the space in the best way for the gecks who have them.
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20130605_192243_zpsaeba41b1.jpg]image[/URL]


That just looks amazing, you must just have super happy gecks! I can't wait until I have enough time to do something like this with mine! 


Actually, a question aimed at everyone. Is it safe to paint things to put in with your geckos...or do you need to use certain types of paint?


----------



## Mr Chad

Amy squeaks at me all the time, especially when I pick her up to put her back in the viv. It's like a squeak crossed with a frog noise, only a second but loud. 

Brett, I thought about going but I'm now away on business- probs for the best as I'd only spend cash lol

Chessie- try find non toxic paint, could also try some clear aquarium sealant over the top to make it extra safe


----------



## Artisan

babychessie said:


> Which one, the June one or the September one? I'm going up to the Sept one as a birthday present :mf_dribble:
> 
> 
> 
> That just looks amazing, you must just have super happy gecks! I can't wait until I have enough time to do something like this with mine!
> 
> 
> Actually, a question aimed at everyone. Is it safe to paint things to put in with your geckos...or do you need to use certain types of paint?


Thanks for noticing hun :lol2: started thinking they must look rubbish coz no one commented ha ha 

There will be safe water based paints to use.....and I did think about this but decided the brown cork would go better in the beech vivs. They could be made to look better with being painted before varnishing......I might do this with my "mussell" vivs with a cream paint to match them up as these are going in my living room so will be seen by visitors....where as all my other stacks are in my bedroom and only family see them lol :2thumb:


----------



## Artisan

Mr Chad said:


> Amy squeaks at me all the time, especially when I pick her up to put her back in the viv. It's like a squeak crossed with a frog noise, only a second but loud.
> 
> Brett, I thought about going but I'm now away on business- probs for the best as I'd only spend cash lol
> 
> Chessie- try find non toxic paint, could also try some clear aquarium sealant over the top to make it extra safe


I've only heard one of mine "Squeak" and it was Valentina when she was a lil tiddler. She doesnt do it now lol


----------



## BretJordan

I'm talking about this months  Never been before and just sent off for my IHS membership so hopefully early access and less ques  Just be a good day out maybe expensive too... :') 

Bret.


----------



## Mr Chad

This is the noise that Amy makes - identical to this video I found

Twister barking leopard gecko - YouTube

She only does it when she's unhappy at having to be put back away again. She's like a grumpy kid lol


----------



## Artisan

Mr Chad said:


> This is the noise that Amy makes - identical to this video I found
> 
> Twister barking leopard gecko - YouTube
> 
> She only does it when she's unhappy at having to be put back away again. She's like a grumpy kid lol


:gasp: he threw the gecko to the ground!!! Only joking :lol2: shows what clumsy climbers they can be....but considering the way he was constantly turning his hand it was like a human on one of those takeshis castle revolving barrels 

This is a similar noise Valentina used to make when she was a baby. She was really loud though and made me jump out my skin when she first did it...like a giant croak. Think she did it when frightened but she soon stopped.


----------



## ayrshire bob

Hey all. After a day of disappointment again I ended up with a Leo from [email protected] I had a wonderful experience and it was the opposite of how I expected it to be and the staff were great! I also had it in my head I wanted a normal morph but after seeing the wee beauty I had to have her! I apologise for the poor pic quality but it was 630 this morning and I didn't want to use a flash or open the door. Finn has decided to call "him" Bubbles. 



















I know that I will need a pic of his eye before it can be definite but what morph is he potentially? 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## Naomi23jayne

ayrshire bob said:


> Hey all. After a day of disappointment again I ended up with a Leo from [email protected] I had a wonderful experience and it was the opposite of how I expected it to be and the staff were great! I also had it in my head I wanted a normal morph but after seeing the wee beauty I had to have her! I apologise for the poor pic quality but it was 630 this morning and I didn't want to use a flash or open the door. Finn has decided to call "him" Bubbles.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> I know that I will need a pic of his eye before it can be definite but what morph is he potentially?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


i'm thinking it looks like some type of snow but you really need some better pictures


----------



## ayrshire bob

Naomi23jayne said:


> i'm thinking it looks like some type of snow but you really need some better pictures


Yea I totally agree lol, pics are rubbish I know lol. I don't wanna disturb the wee bubba too much though and pics are a luxury for me, he doesn't need the stress just now. I'll try get better ones when the lighting is better :-D thanks for the answer though 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## tetradite

Mr Chad said:


> This is the noise that Amy makes - identical to this video I found
> 
> Twister barking leopard gecko - YouTube
> 
> She only does it when she's unhappy at having to be put back away again. She's like a grumpy kid lol


Yep, that's the one, mine was just a bit more 'short and sharp'.

They're both being a bit off with me last couple of days, trying to give up smoking and I think the smell of my hands has changed and made them a bit unsure of me.

On a funnier note, Backpack is either a lot more intelligent than she has any right to be or has a pathological hatred of cardboard: since her escape I've been using some folded up cardboard to wedge her doors shut, every time I put it back in she spends a couple of minutes staring and snake-tailing at it. She surely cannot have worked out that it's holding the doors shut?


----------



## tetradite

ayrshire bob said:


> Yea I totally agree lol, pics are rubbish I know lol. I don't wanna disturb the wee bubba too much though and pics are a luxury for me, he doesn't need the stress just now. I'll try get better ones when the lighting is better :-D thanks for the answer though
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


Good luck with Bubbles! Nothing necessarily wrong with a [email protected] geck. I had awful trouble with stuck shed with one from there but the other is a picture of health. Double check for stuck shed, possibly send off a faecal sample just as a precaution, but this should be standard behaviour wherever you get a geck from.

I know smaller breeders take a lot of care with what they do (and in future I'd go that route just because I'd rather support "the little guy") but to me a geck is a geck is a geck and this is especially true if you don't really care about morphs of have any interest in breeding. Even after a bad experience with one particular [email protected] I wouldn't advise people against them - just check the individual animals that's what matters.


----------



## BretJordan

Hey guys this thread seems to be slowly dying (Not good) so thought I'd post a picture of my lil guys viv!  Had a change around inside by moving my fake rock, leaves and log about this way he can go explore! I heard it's good for them to have a change around every now and then so they can explore a 'different area' so that's what I did. 

Here's what it looks like currently!  (You can just see his head poking out from his hot hide) Oh and also I have got rid of the beetle larvae in his food bowl -.-


Bret.


----------



## Mr Chad

I think everybody has decided the sun is more fun. I did that yesterday and now i'm a funny looking red morph of myself.

I cant wait to get sheldon into a bigger home to give him some space. I'm not a fan of these exo-terra things










I have no idea how some sites can say multiple leos can be housed in them. 2 hides and its nearly full.


----------



## Naomi23jayne

just thought id share this i made. wondered what you guys think, i have another and my leo loves it  http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/equipment-classifieds/966634-platform-hide-sale.html


----------



## BretJordan

Well get a viv from Swell £29.99 for 2ft and get a crestie for the E.T?/Sell the E.t for more leos?!  

Bret.


----------



## Scrimey

BretJordan said:


> Well get a viv from Swell £29.99 for 2ft and get a crestie for the E.T?/Sell the E.t for more leos?!
> 
> Bret.


No I think Chad is just disgusted with the fact that there are 3 Leo's in what looks like a 45x45x45 exo terra , and that someone websites say this is fine : victory:


----------



## Mr Chad

BretJordan said:


> Well get a viv from Swell £29.99 for 2ft and get a crestie for the E.T?/Sell the E.t for more leos?!
> 
> Bret.


I think 4 is enough for the time being. :lol2:

I'm thinking of getting a 4ft from blue lizard reptiles, £80 which is well cheap for a 4ft.

No rush though, can do it next month as he's in quarantine at the min so a smaller home is better.

When you getting your crestie?



Scrimey said:


> No I think Chad is just disgusted with the fact that there are 3 Leo's in what looks like a 45x45x45 exo terra , and that someone websites say this is fine : victory:


I was talking in general but that photo is a perfect example, that's the main advert for the product. Deffo going to get Sheldon into a wooden viv though, let him stretch his legs as he's mainly in his hides even at night from what i've seen (probably bored of the scenery)


----------



## BretJordan

Yeah fair enough that is! Yeah it is awful looking at my E.T I wouldn't even put one in there... Thinking of getting my crestie well firstly I'm going to this show on the 23rd so hopefully then but if not I'll be looking on the classifieds section or going to my local reptile store.  Thinking about getting another Leo too not entirely sure yet though...

Bret.


----------



## Naomi23jayne

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/equipment-supplies/966241-home-made-diy-hides-platforms.html


----------



## DragonFish66

BretJordan said:


> Yeah fair enough that is! Yeah it is awful looking at my E.T I wouldn't even put one in there... Thinking of getting my crestie well firstly I'm going to this show on the 23rd so hopefully then but if not I'll be looking on the classifieds section or going to my local reptile store.  Thinking about getting another Leo too not entirely sure yet though...
> 
> Bret.


Bad idea going to a show to many temptations :lol2: I know if i went i would end up with more than what i'm getting this year lucky i've already sorted what i really want this year another 5 leos :gasp: :mf_dribble: And some albino tigers :2thumb: and then :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## BretJordan

lol First time I will ever have been to one! Think i'm going on my own too  But not sure yet may get a friend to come too. 

Bret.


----------



## Scrimey

Mr Chad said:


> I think 4 is enough for the time being. :lol2:
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a 4ft from blue lizard reptiles, £80 which is well cheap for a 4ft.
> 
> No rush though, can do it next month as he's in quarantine at the min so a smaller home is better.
> 
> When you getting your crestie?
> 
> 
> 
> I was talking in general but that photo is a perfect example, that's the main advert for the product. Deffo going to get Sheldon into a wooden viv though, let him stretch his legs as he's mainly in his hides even at night from what i've seen (probably bored of the scenery)


If you go on Ebay and search TERAPOD you can get a 4ft for 69.99 with free delivery : victory:


----------



## Gazedd

My leo has finished his shed now and so this is the first time I've had to help him with the stubborn bits. I feel so sorry for him, his front toes are simply non-existence past the first knuckles and i've had a cotton bud trying to force the skin off him (dipped him in water fr a short while before hand to soften the skin)

Poor little guy  He was a trooper though and made minimal fuss


----------



## tetradite

Gazedd said:


> My leo has finished his shed now and so this is the first time I've had to help him with the stubborn bits. I feel so sorry for him, his front toes are simply non-existence past the first knuckles and i've had a cotton bud trying to force the skin off him (dipped him in water fr a short while before hand to soften the skin)
> 
> Poor little guy  He was a trooper though and made minimal fuss


The best results I had were like this:

- Use a ventilated tub (like cricket tubs) with a clean flannel and lukewarm water (just a cm or so)
- Put the geck in this with the lid on, on the heatmat to give him a sauna for about 10 minutes
- After that use fingers to gently rub a little olive oil into the bad bits

The sauna softens up the skin, then the oil soaks in creating a layer between the old skin and the new which helps the old skin slide away.


----------



## ayrshire bob

tetradite said:


> Good luck with Bubbles! Nothing necessarily wrong with a [email protected] geck. I had awful trouble with stuck shed with one from there but the other is a picture of health. Double check for stuck shed, possibly send off a faecal sample just as a precaution, but this should be standard behaviour wherever you get a geck from.
> 
> I know smaller breeders take a lot of care with what they do (and in future I'd go that route just because I'd rather support "the little guy") but to me a geck is a geck is a geck and this is especially true if you don't really care about morphs of have any interest in breeding. Even after a bad experience with one particular [email protected] I wouldn't advise people against them - just check the individual animals that's what matters.


Yea we weren't too worried about the genetics as it will never be bred. He looks healthy to me. But I'm no expert... Got few better snaps when cleaning and feeding earlier. One question though, how many 2nd crix do you think I should feed him? He is 11/12 weeks old and has mealworms in too. 




























Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## Mr Chad

He's lovely, can't tell what he is though.

He looks quite young so I'd just see how many he eats till he's full. After 15/20 min if there are any left just take them out so they don't bite him.


----------



## babychessie

Naomi23jayne said:


> just thought id share this i made. wondered what you guys think, i have another and my leo loves it  http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/equipment-classifieds/966634-platform-hide-sale.html


The platform's really cool: victory:
...I don't mean to be preachy, but I have to ask, is your gecko okay? Just, it looks really, really skinny?


----------



## BretJordan

I have got no Idea what he is but he's lovely may I have him?  

Bret.


----------



## Naomi23jayne

ayrshire bob said:


> Yea we weren't too worried about the genetics as it will never be bred. He looks healthy to me. But I'm no expert... Got few better snaps when cleaning and feeding earlier. One question though, how many 2nd crix do you think I should feed him? He is 11/12 weeks old and has mealworms in too.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


Could be a mack snow? Don't think it's a super snow cause it has yellow coming through


----------



## Naomi23jayne

babychessie said:


> The platform's really cool: victory:
> ...I don't mean to be preachy, but I have to ask, is your gecko okay? Just, it looks really, really skinny?


I know  I got him like that apparently he used to be kept with loads of females so was constantly breeding and not putting on any weight but I've had him 3 weeks and I think his tail has gotten a bit bigger  but yeah he's fine, stalking around looking for food as we speak slowly gaining weight :2thumb:


----------



## babychessie

Naomi23jayne said:


> I know  I got him like that apparently he used to be kept with loads of females so was constantly breeding and not putting on any weight but I've had him 3 weeks and I think his tail has gotten a bit bigger  but yeah he's fine, stalking around looking for food as we speak slowly gaining weight :2thumb:


Oh good! I'm glad to hear that! Good luck with him, he's a very pretty leo!


----------



## Naomi23jayne

ayrshire bob said:


> Yea we weren't too worried about the genetics as it will never be bred. He looks healthy to me. But I'm no expert... Got few better snaps when cleaning and feeding earlier. One question though, how many 2nd crix do you think I should feed him? He is 11/12 weeks old and has mealworms in too.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


Could be a rainwater mack snow

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=b...UbabA-HF0QW-rIGAAg#biv=i|28;d|voLqCVg--nL3xM:


----------



## Naomi23jayne

babychessie said:


> Oh good! I'm glad to hear that! Good luck with him, he's a very pretty leo!


Aha thank you


----------



## Naomi23jayne

ayrshire bob said:


> Yea we weren't too worried about the genetics as it will never be bred. He looks healthy to me. But I'm no expert... Got few better snaps when cleaning and feeding earlier. One question though, how many 2nd crix do you think I should feed him? He is 11/12 weeks old and has mealworms in too.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


This 4 month old mack snow looks very similar https://www.google.co.uk/search?um=...16.img.3TpMJGYUa8w#biv=i|25;d|Y6atfA3rmi9YHM:


----------



## ayrshire bob

Thanks for that. How many crix should be fed roughly in your opinion? I know there's the ten minute thing but I have next to no chance of spotting any s/he doesn't eat. Would move to a different "feeding container" but don't wanna give the stress of that while it's still settling in... 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## Naomi23jayne

ayrshire bob said:


> Thanks for that. How many crix should be fed roughly in your opinion? I know there's the ten minute thing but I have next to no chance of spotting any s/he doesn't eat. Would move to a different "feeding container" but don't wanna give the stress of that while it's still settling in...
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


Not really sure on that :/ I only have the one gecko which needs fattening up so I always have at least one in as they don't seem to bother him. Could you not put a container over it and put some in without moving the actual gecko when it's out and see if it eats? Also have you just got it today? Mine didn't eat for a week and a half. If so I would just leave the meals in for now and try crickets next week because the crickets themselves could disturb it.


----------



## ayrshire bob

Ok, will have a try of that. Think I'm gonna bin the crix anyway, seem far too much work just now. Can't keep up with the wee buggers... The wee one doesn't seem too shy, been out and about quite a bit, so hopefully won't take too long to settle 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## ayrshire bob

Would it be okay to just feed mealies until it's a bit bigger? I'm really not enjoying those wee crix being in my life... :banghead:

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## Mr Chad

ayrshire bob said:


> Would it be okay to just feed mealies until it's a bit bigger? I'm really not enjoying those wee crix being in my life... :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!



Yeah mealies are fine, just make sure they are the right size - ideally no bigger than the space between the eyes.

Small mealies move quite a lot and seem to get the leos attention a lot faster.


----------



## tremerz97

Mr Chad said:


> Yeah mealies are fine, just make sure they are the right size - ideally no bigger than the space between the eyes.
> 
> Small mealies move quite a lot and seem to get the leos attention a lot faster.


i only use that rule with crix and locust. mealies can be a bit bigger than that. however i would feed mini mealies and then about a month later standard.


----------



## Mr Chad

tremerz97 said:


> i only use that rule with crix and locust. mealies can be a bit bigger than that. however i would feed mini mealies and then about a month later standard.



Sorry yeah, I feed bigger mealies once they're feeding well but I wouldnt get chucking in giants for a baby :lol2:

Bob, you know how old he is?


----------



## ayrshire bob

Yea I have mini size just now. Not sure if she eaten any though. But I can't find any crix, so she either ate them, or they are loose in the bedroom... Lol found 2nd shit in 2 days though... Good sign! She buried in moist hide today. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## ayrshire bob

Mr Chad said:


> Sorry yeah, I feed bigger mealies once they're feeding well but I wouldnt get chucking in giants for a baby :lol2:
> 
> Bob, you know how old he is?


She said they don't get them in till 8 weeks old, and she had been there 3 weeks, so 11/12 weeks old 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## Mr Chad

ayrshire bob said:


> She said they don't get them in till 8 weeks old, and she had been there 3 weeks, so 11/12 weeks old
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


Ah cool, get to see him grow from a young age then. He certainly is a looker :2thumb:

2 :censor: in 2 days is pretty good! Everything looking as it should? (Dont you just love the level of poo conversation in this thread?)


----------



## DragonFish66

Even bigger are morio worms both mine eat them through they are about a year old. Looks like mini meal worms when my hatchlings arrive in a three weeks or so


----------



## ayrshire bob

Mr Chad said:


> Ah cool, get to see him grow from a young age then. He certainly is a looker :2thumb:
> 
> 2 :censor: in 2 days is pretty good! Everything looking as it should? (Dont you just love the level of poo conversation in this thread?)


Yea quite impressed by there being 2! But probably from what it's been eating before I got it. Test will be if it's still pooping as much in a week I think. Yea it looks good to me, although been out all day and it was in the moist hide and doesn't look like it's moved all day. Don't wanna disturb him though. Sure it be fine. Still no crickets that I can see, in viv or bedroom... Lol (Yea the acceptable level of poo talk here is disturbing at times lol) 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## missy_moo

A few of mine:


----------



## BretJordan

missy_moo said:


> A few of mine:
> 
> 
> [URL=http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll108/hpeake666/Leos/_MG_1362_zpse87a37b8.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll108/hpeake666/Leos/ChocAlbino_zps9a68c880.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll108/hpeake666/Leos/_MG_1288_zps6e42d5be.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll108/hpeake666/Leos/BlazingBlizzard2_zps528ab7f1.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll108/hpeake666/Leos/_MG_1217_zpse1020ee3.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll108/hpeake666/Leos/DeesHybino1_zpsdc5a5a36.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll108/hpeake666/Leos/ReptileRoom051_zps6cb0ff5e.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll108/hpeake666/Leos/ReptileRoom048_zps67504dbe.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll108/hpeake666/Leos/ReptileRoom031_zps2cb75e73.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll108/hpeake666/Leos/ReptileRoom026_zpsf0af40c3.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll108/hpeake666/Leos/ReptileRoom019_zps5ab42ba5.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll108/hpeake666/Leos/ReptileRoom008_zps447579d5.jpg]image[/URL]


They're all stunning! And a few!!  haha wish I had the space for more of them!  

Bret.


----------



## Mr Chad

missy_moo said:


> A few of mine:
> 
> 
> [URL=http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll108/hpeake666/Leos/_MG_1362_zpse87a37b8.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll108/hpeake666/Leos/ChocAlbino_zps9a68c880.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll108/hpeake666/Leos/_MG_1288_zps6e42d5be.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll108/hpeake666/Leos/BlazingBlizzard2_zps528ab7f1.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll108/hpeake666/Leos/_MG_1217_zpse1020ee3.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll108/hpeake666/Leos/DeesHybino1_zpsdc5a5a36.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll108/hpeake666/Leos/ReptileRoom051_zps6cb0ff5e.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll108/hpeake666/Leos/ReptileRoom048_zps67504dbe.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll108/hpeake666/Leos/ReptileRoom031_zps2cb75e73.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll108/hpeake666/Leos/ReptileRoom026_zpsf0af40c3.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll108/hpeake666/Leos/ReptileRoom019_zps5ab42ba5.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll108/hpeake666/Leos/ReptileRoom008_zps447579d5.jpg]image[/URL]


A few?? How many do you have?

Lovely collection.










That is one of the most beautiful leos i've ever seen - what morph is it? You're in west yorks - fancy popping it over :whistling2:


----------



## GothGirl

Mr Chad said:


> A few?? How many do you have?
> 
> Lovely collection.
> 
> image
> 
> That is one of the most beautiful leos i've ever seen - what morph is it? You're in west yorks - fancy popping it over :whistling2:






Thats a nova


----------



## missy_moo

Yep my nova terrible picture though, ive washed him out !


----------



## missy_moo

Few more


----------



## Mr Chad

Stop it you're making me want more! :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:

Now my new boy has settled had him out for a bit to take some pics and let him have a wander around.

Hiding in the cusions


















Big fat tail









Always looks like he has dinner round his mouth


















Ready for my close up Mr Chad









He's a bit jumpy at first, but really settling nicely, I give it another month and I think he'll walk onto my hand and want to come out like the others.


----------



## tetradite

Loving all the pics from everyone, thanks all!

I'm restraining myself from getting more too, upside of stopping smoking is a rep budget increase :2thumb:


----------



## BretJordan

Well hopefully going to the show on the 23rd so I'm probably going to come back with another viv and alsorts as well as a crestie fingers crossed! 

Bret.


----------



## DragonFish66

missy_moo said:


> Few more
> 
> 
> 
> [URL="http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll108/hpeake666/Leos/IMG_1448_1_zpsa17b9e05.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL="http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll108/hpeake666/Leos/IMG_1430_1_zpsdfe613ff.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL="http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll108/hpeake666/Leos/IMG_1419_1_zps5259ee5a.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL="http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll108/hpeake666/Leos/IMG_1416_1_zpscbc425fb.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL="http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll108/hpeake666/Leos/IMG_1414_1_zps58e7df52.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll108/hpeake666/Leos/IMG_1393_1_zps6393b9e5.jpg"]image[/URL]


Thats a fantastic collection how many do you have must be like a zoo :lol2:


----------



## DragonFish66

tetradite said:


> Loving all the pics from everyone, thanks all!
> 
> I'm restraining myself from getting more too, upside of stopping smoking is a rep budget increase :2thumb:


Theres always room for more :Na_Na_Na_Na: :lol2:


----------



## BretJordan

Had my little guy out a minute ago and snapped some pics like usual! Been a while as he has been shedding recently so didn't disturb him. But I also got some photos of his genitals wondering now if he is actually a male as sold to me or a female?... 

Female? Male? Someone?  (sorry for the awful photos)




Close up! 


Chilling with me daddy! 




Colourful and so spotty! :mf_dribble: (He's standing really awkward look at his toes -.-)


Thanks guys, Bret.


----------



## DragonFish66

Looks like the threads livened up again :lol2: which is no good i just want more :lol2: I caught mine the super hypo for the first time scratching the front of the rub wanting out last night :2thumb:


----------



## tetradite

I might have some more pics when I get my phone stripped on to the PC. Got quite a lot of vids when they were a bit younger too.

Can't make up my mind now, over the next few weeks I think I'll have the cash to either add another couple of Leos (or AFTs for that matter), or I could add a Crestie and a small colony of Mourning Geckos instead.

Leos?
AFTS?
Crestie & Mourning Gecks?


----------



## Artisan

Oh god I have missed so much! Had a very busy weekend with work and family but am glad to see this thread has woken up after last week when I thought everyone had gone on holiday!


----------



## BretJordan

Me to Artisan! Everyone seemed to have just disappeared.. Like where is LovLight, Babychessie, Chad and all the rest? Seems the regulars have gone away or something? Just cause the sun is out it's not where you belong! It's on the internet with your crazy Leo people is where you belong!! I know Chads still kicking about as he posted earlier but this thread is hardly as lively anymore! 

I want like 5 pages to read through when I get back from work like last month!

Bret.


----------



## Artisan

BretJordan said:


> Me to Artisan! Everyone seemed to have just disappeared.. Like where is LovLight, Babychessie, Chad and all the rest? Seems the regulars have gone away or something? Just cause the sun is out it's not where you belong! It's on the internet with your crazy Leo people is where you belong!! I know Chads still kicking about as he posted earlier but this thread is hardly as lively anymore!
> 
> I want like 5 pages to read through when I get back from work like last month!
> 
> Bret.


:lol2: I know...it was sooooo quiet! I dont know where everyone else is but I do know Lovlight is afflicted by a god awful cold and is not feeling too great so thats probs why she hadnt been on much lately.
Nice to see some people are back on


----------



## BretJordan

Aghhh that's not good at all! Get better soon LovLight! And definitely glad. I love to read through posts and see photos of peoples Leos even though it makes me want more.. Oh and where have you been recently not been on for a while? Oh wait just read your post again -.- Nevermind.. Any Idea if Loki is male or female by the photos I just posted? Seems as though he may not be male after all...

Thanks, Bret.


----------



## tetradite

BretJordan said:


> Aghhh that's not good at all! Get better soon LovLight! And definitely glad. I love to read through posts and see photos of peoples Leos even though it makes me want more.. Oh and where have you been recently not been on for a while? Oh wait just read your post again -.- Nevermind.. Any Idea if Loki is male or female by the photos I just posted? Seems as though he may not be male after all...
> 
> Thanks, Bret.


He doesn't look very bulgy, but the under shots aren't clear enough to pick out the pores (or not). How old is (s)he again?


----------



## BretJordan

Well this I don't know as I completely forgot to ask when I bought him was just too excited and wanted to get him home! :bash::blush: But I got him on the 07/04/13 and when I was talking to the person I got him off he said they only arrive in the shop at 8+ weeks old and they buy from breeders. When I asked what sex all the Leos were they said they are all males so I assumed he is a male but now I'm wondering if he is or not.. If it helps he is around the 6" mark from head to the tip of his tail. Still got not flaming digital scales to weigh him on keeps slipping my mind! :whistling2:

Thanks, Bret.

(Went earlier to pick up some mealies for Loki and they had some baby Leos in! They were so cute and small but they were like hatchling small.. So either they have bred or bought them in..)


----------



## tetradite

It could well be too early to tell then.

As I understand it, they cannot say "they ARE males" until they're old enough to sex. What they mean is that they were incubated to be males, which means it's very likely to be male, but by no means 100%.

EDIT: Oh and I did the same, my ma who was with me says the guy said 4 months but I was just "gimme the gecks gimme the gecks gimme the gecks".


----------



## Artisan

BretJordan said:


> Aghhh that's not good at all! Get better soon LovLight! And definitely glad. I love to read through posts and see photos of peoples Leos even though it makes me want more.. Oh and where have you been recently not been on for a while? Oh wait just read your post again -.- Nevermind.. Any Idea if Loki is male or female by the photos I just posted? Seems as though he may not be male after all...
> 
> Thanks, Bret.


Im on my phone so havent got a laptop size pic....but oh my goodness Bret....those pics are atrocious :lol2:  cant really see it properly to see detail. Get a clear tub with a lid on... take him in a room with fab natural light and tilt the tub slightly to the light and take a pic so you wont need to use a flash (that will glare on the plastic) will be able to see his pores or lack of them....even though females can have quite pronounced pores too. How old is he and what weight? Older males will have a waxy looking substance around the pores and they will look deeper then a female that has over pronounced ones. This is a thing I had with valentina, she was tiny when I got her and I was told she was probably male.....as she grew she developed noticable pores compared to my other girls....so I thought "male" but her body shape shouts female and shes started getting her girly curves on the go. Although she still has more obvious pores then my older girls.....she is female.

Edit - it could be a while until you know for sure as tetradite says, he's still quite young : victory:


----------



## BretJordan

I will give it a go tomorrow Artisan I know the photos were bad when I posted them but just wondered if you could make out the pores or not :') Lol and as I said a minute ago age I'm not entirely sure and weight also not sure *Facepalm* :bash: 

And lol Tetra I wasn't that bad I still asked all the questions I wanted to ask but the age one slipped my mind for some reason lmao! Although It went in one ear and out the other as he..She... It.. Was my first Leo  As we speak he's just left his hide for another wander! 

Thanks guys, Bret. Got to find a plastic tub now!


----------



## DragonFish66

Artisan said:


> Im on my phone so havent got a laptop size pic....but oh my goodness Bret....those pics are atrocious :lol2:  cant really see it properly to see detail. Get a clear tub with a lid on... take him in a room with fab natural light and tilt the tub slightly to the light and take a pic so you wont need to use a flash (that will glare on the plastic) will be able to see his pores or lack of them....even though females can have quite pronounced pores too. How old is he and what weight? Older males will have a waxy looking substance around the pores and they will look deeper then a female that has over pronounced ones. This is a thing I had with valentina, she was tiny when I got her and I was told she was probably male.....as she grew she developed noticable pores compared to my other girls....so I thought "male" but her body shape shouts female and shes started getting her girly curves on the go. Although she still has more obvious pores then my older girls.....she is female.
> 
> Edit - it could be a while until you know for sure as tetradite says, he's still quite young : victory:


:lol2: Its well worth investing in a decent camera wished i had done so when i got my first corns all the pics are blurred :lol2:


----------



## Mr Chad

I'm still around, but been enjoying the sun, Mainly been posting in answer to other peoples questions in different threads as its been so quiet in here - damn you and your busy lives :lol2:

After this week i'm away for 2 weeks so need as many pages as possible to read while I'm stuck in a hotel and missing my leos :flrt:

Abroad is bearable - but a travelodge the other side of Birmingham doesnt quite cut it :lol2:


----------



## Artisan

Mr Chad said:


> I'm still around, but been enjoying the sun, Mainly been posting in answer to other peoples questions in different threads as its been so quiet in here - damn you and your busy lives :lol2:
> 
> After this week i'm away for 2 weeks so need as many pages as possible to read while I'm stuck in a hotel and missing my leos :flrt:
> 
> Abroad is bearable - but a travelodge the other side of Birmingham doesnt quite cut it :lol2:


This is going to be one of the drabbest times in your life I expect :lol2: a travelodge....in birmingham ....for 2 whole weeks alone. GAHHHHH! I can feel your mindnumbing boredom setting in already mate. Just stay away from any sharp objects so you're not tempted to do anything silly 



On a lighter note....I WISH the end of the month would hurry up.....because its around this time that I'm eagerly looking forward to going to collect my 2 newest additions. My super snow het Raptor boy and my pretty eclipse pos het talbino girly......HURRY UP TIME! :mf_dribble:


----------



## ayrshire bob

Wee quick question, I was told to cut down the size of my viv to around 2 feet for bubbles, but I'm having trouble with getting my cool end temp below 22C. Would s/he be okay with that? I'm going to move the partition over a bit and add another on the hot side, might be a better idea? Think I've too much "hot floor" just now. Although s/he has spent little time on the cool side, either been in hot hide or moist hide the majority of the time. I turned up status a fraction and he moved from the hot hide too the moist hide. But I'm now thinking it's too hot? (moist hide is on edge of heat mat) 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## Lesley4444

Finally got round to taking some nice pictures of the two latest additions to my zoo... here they are...

This is Dash...




And this is Dot...





Please excuse the little bit shed on Dots nose.. its off now


----------



## ayrshire bob

Lesley4444 said:


> Finally got round to taking some nice pictures of the two latest additions to my zoo... here they are...
> 
> This is Dash...
> [URL=http://i1107.photobucket.com/albums/h396/lesley4444/Dash001_zps6bd97ed0.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1107.photobucket.com/albums/h396/lesley4444/Dash002_zps6a52e517.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> And this is Dot...
> 
> [URL=http://i1107.photobucket.com/albums/h396/lesley4444/Dot002_zpsae89f8cb.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1107.photobucket.com/albums/h396/lesley4444/Dot001_zpsd3fb0d5c.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Please excuse the little bit shed on Dots nose.. its off now


They are gorgeous lesley! 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## Gazedd

They look great, just out of interest, what's the best way to assist with skin in the nose/mouth area? I've been trying for two evening with buds and tweezers but the little bugger is very twitchy!


----------



## babychessie

Gazedd said:


> They look great, just out of interest, what's the best way to assist with skin in the nose/mouth area? I've been trying for two evening with buds and tweezers but the little bugger is very twitchy!


Luke warm bath, softens this skin nicely to make it easier to rub off- plus a hell of a load of patience! 



Lesley4444 said:


> Finally got round to taking some nice pictures of the two latest additions to my zoo... here they are...
> 
> This is Dash...
> [URL=http://i1107.photobucket.com/albums/h396/lesley4444/Dash001_zps6bd97ed0.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1107.photobucket.com/albums/h396/lesley4444/Dash002_zps6a52e517.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> And this is Dot...
> 
> [URL=http://i1107.photobucket.com/albums/h396/lesley4444/Dot002_zpsae89f8cb.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1107.photobucket.com/albums/h396/lesley4444/Dot001_zpsd3fb0d5c.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Please excuse the little bit shed on Dots nose.. its off now



What a couple of pretties you have there, what morphs are they? 



BretJordan said:


> Me to Artisan! Everyone seemed to have just disappeared.. Like where is LovLight, Babychessie, Chad and all the rest? Seems the regulars have gone away or something? Just cause the sun is out it's not where you belong! It's on the internet with your crazy Leo people is where you belong!! I know Chads still kicking about as he posted earlier but this thread is hardly as lively anymore!
> 
> I want like 5 pages to read through when I get back from work like last month!
> 
> Bret.


I'm sorry for my absence guys, in the midst of a load of exams, all ends this week though- so wa-heyy! :2thumb:

Bit of a quick update- my lovely super snow is coming mid-July and I'm just so excited and time cannot go fast enough! I've complied a massive list of sites and books to read all about leopard gecko morphs and genetics to try and get my head around things before the start of next breeding season. So just you wait, gimme a month and I'll be spurting out morphs and what-not with expertise 

Hopefully having a baby off of Lunar soon, hoping for possibly a mack snow or gem snow eclipse, but all her babies are stunning so I really don't mind! 

The new leo stack is all set-up and operating, Chess is finally in his and seems to like it, so once I've finished doing a little bit more sorting out I'll post a piccy for y'all!  ... then the next things is too steal Lovelights and Artisans fabby idea and install some shelves! 

So that leaves me with two spare vivs, as I'm going to the donny in sept as a birthday treat, and I don't entirely trust myself not to come back with another leo... doing some work on the family farm (apple picking, actually  )to save up some money before hand!

Also, currently beardie-sitting for a friend whilst they're on holiday. He's called Cosmo and he's just the cutest little thing, and now unfortunately I really want a beardie... *sigh*, the 'I want' list just gets longer and longer, AFTS, cresties, beardies...I need to find a chest of gold buried somewhere...:bash: :lol2:

But thas about it with me! After next week I promised to attack this thread wiht piccys! : victory:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

Does anyone know what a tangerine hypo male and a sunglow female will produce when bred together?? If anything...


----------



## Artisan

babychessie said:


> Luke warm bath, softens this skin nicely to make it easier to rub off- plus a hell of a load of patience!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a couple of pretties you have there, what morphs are they?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry for my absence guys, in the midst of a load of exams, all ends this week though- so wa-heyy! :2thumb:
> 
> Bit of a quick update- my lovely super snow is coming mid-July and I'm just so excited and time cannot go fast enough! I've complied a massive list of sites and books to read all about leopard gecko morphs and genetics to try and get my head around things before the start of next breeding season. So just you wait, gimme a month and I'll be spurting out morphs and what-not with expertise
> 
> Hopefully having a baby off of Lunar soon, hoping for possibly a mack snow or gem snow eclipse, but all her babies are stunning so I really don't mind!
> 
> The new leo stack is all set-up and operating, Chess is finally in his and seems to like it, so once I've finished doing a little bit more sorting out I'll post a piccy for y'all!  ... then the next things is too steal Lovelights and Artisans fabby idea and install some shelves!
> 
> So that leaves me with two spare vivs, as I'm going to the donny in sept as a birthday treat, and I don't entirely trust myself not to come back with another leo... doing some work on the family farm (apple picking, actually  )to save up some money before hand!
> 
> Also, currently beardie-sitting for a friend whilst they're on holiday. He's called Cosmo and he's just the cutest little thing, and now unfortunately I really want a beardie... *sigh*, the 'I want' list just gets longer and longer, AFTS, cresties, beardies...I need to find a chest of gold buried somewhere...:bash: :lol2:
> 
> But thas about it with me! After next week I promised to attack this thread wiht piccys! : victory:


Nice to see you back poppit 

I feel your excitement on the newbie/s from lunar....ill be picking my 2 up hopefully as soon as they get to her via courier. Will be fab to see her entire geck family. Then its just a case of getting to know my newbies/lots of cuddles and getting them ready for next year (one is a 2012 and think the male is a 2011 but need to clarify this) 
So excited


----------



## babychessie

Artisan said:


> Nice to see you back poppit
> 
> I feel your excitement on the newbie/s from lunar....ill be picking my 2 up hopefully as soon as they get to her via courier. Will be fab to see her entire geck family. Then its just a case of getting to know my newbies/lots of cuddles and getting them ready for next year (one is a 2012 and think the male is a 2011 but need to clarify this)
> So excited


Exciting times! You have to post pictures! :2thumb:
I've spent so many hours oggling over Lunar's baby photos, they're all so pretty!
Awh, I saw the post on facebook, it was so sweet of lovlight to send Lunar those flowers, :flrt: I bet it must have been hard to keep that secret!


----------



## Mr Chad

If I'm ever sick I don't want flowers, just send Leos- lots of them....


----------



## babychessie

Mr Chad said:


> If I'm ever sick I don't want flowers, just send Leos- lots of them....


It's a deal


----------



## purple poppet

Hi gecko lovers!

Myself and @Yoshigecko have got ourselves a gorgeous Murphy patternless leopard gecko on Saturday called Yoshi! Yoshi seems to be settling in really well and was very active yesterday evening/night, exploring his/her surroundings, climbing under and over his/her hides and plants, and ate 7 crickets in spectacular stalking and hunting fashion! :2thumb:

A quick question regarding temperatures though. We were a bit concerned this morning that the cool side of the viv was down to 61 degrees :gasp: However, the heat mat side was 88 degrees and that was where Yoshi was this morning. During the day we have a light on and the hot side is around 90 degrees and the cool side doesn't drop below 72 degrees. She seems to spend most of the daytime in the middle of the hot and cool side under her cork bark hide. The temperatures I believe are accurate as we have a digital thermometer with two probes; one placed on the heat mat and the other on the complete opposite side in the cool area. Is that low night temperature of 61 degrees on the cool side ok? If not, how can it be increased without having to put the light on? We want to make sure her day/night body clock is not disturbed.

Any advice greatly appreciated!

P.S Will try to upload a pic next time.....Yoshi is gorgeous!


----------



## babychessie

purple poppet said:


> Hi gecko lovers!
> 
> Myself and @Yoshigecko have got ourselves a gorgeous Murphy patternless leopard gecko on Saturday called Yoshi! Yoshi seems to be settling in really well and was very active yesterday evening/night, exploring his/her surroundings, climbing under and over his/her hides and plants, and ate 7 crickets in spectacular stalking and hunting fashion! :2thumb:
> 
> A quick question regarding temperatures though. We were a bit concerned this morning that the cool side of the viv was down to 61 degrees :gasp: However, the heat mat side was 88 degrees and that was where Yoshi was this morning. During the day we have a light on and the hot side is around 90 degrees and the cool side doesn't drop below 72 degrees. She seems to spend most of the daytime in the middle of the hot and cool side under her cork bark hide. The temperatures I believe are accurate as we have a digital thermometer with two probes; one placed on the heat mat and the other on the complete opposite side in the cool area. Is that low night temperature of 61 degrees on the cool side ok? If not, how can it be increased without having to put the light on? We want to make sure her day/night body clock is not disturbed.
> 
> Any advice greatly appreciated!
> 
> P.S Will try to upload a pic next time.....Yoshi is gorgeous!


Hiya, and welcome to the thread! :welcome:

(we're all gecko-mad here :crazy :lol2:

That sounds totally fine (assuming you're talking Fahrenheit). I wouldn't worry too much about it dropping too low on the cold side during the night as long as, like you said the hot side stays about 88f as leos thermoregulate, meaning they change their position according to their temp. So if he's too cold he'll just waddle over to the hot side! 

Oh yes, piccies are a must! : victory:


----------



## Mr Chad

babychessie said:


> It's a deal


Sweet!! I'm off to soak myself with the hosepipe and then sit in the freezer....


----------



## DragonFish66

Got some new pics of mine today and they have'nt half changed again i think the hypo has the most i thought it was gonna take months for them to change :lol2: should have them around the 1st week in july the hypo het bell is 8 weeks and the hypo tangerine is 6 weeks old :2thumb:


----------



## Artisan

purple poppet said:


> Hi gecko lovers!
> 
> Myself and @Yoshigecko have got ourselves a gorgeous Murphy patternless leopard gecko on Saturday called Yoshi! Yoshi seems to be settling in really well and was very active yesterday evening/night, exploring his/her surroundings, climbing under and over his/her hides and plants, and ate 7 crickets in spectacular stalking and hunting fashion! :2thumb:
> 
> A quick question regarding temperatures though. We were a bit concerned this morning that the cool side of the viv was down to 61 degrees :gasp: However, the heat mat side was 88 degrees and that was where Yoshi was this morning. During the day we have a light on and the hot side is around 90 degrees and the cool side doesn't drop below 72 degrees. She seems to spend most of the daytime in the middle of the hot and cool side under her cork bark hide. The temperatures I believe are accurate as we have a digital thermometer with two probes; one placed on the heat mat and the other on the complete opposite side in the cool area. Is that low night temperature of 61 degrees on the cool side ok? If not, how can it be increased without having to put the light on? We want to make sure her day/night body clock is not disturbed.
> 
> Any advice greatly appreciated!
> 
> P.S Will try to upload a pic next time.....Yoshi is gorgeous!


Hi and welcome  Yoshi sounds gorgeous. I have a beautiful MP called silver.

I keep my gecks between 92-94 (33-34c-ish) as recommended by some other keepers/breeders I respect. We have found the gecks are much more active/have better appetites/spend a lot more time moving around their vivs exploring and hunting etc....so just an idea for you with the mat.  di you have both the heat sources on stats? I jyst use mats for mine but people do have great success with bulbs....as long as you have slate/ceramic tiles to soak up the heat during the day for the leo to bask on at night. You dont really need both heat options : victory:


----------



## Naomi23jayne

Can I ask... Does everyone use two calcium supplements? Like one with d3 and one without. I've seen online some people say its impossible to overdose them on d3 and you can use just the one with d3 but what do all of you think?:hmm:


----------



## Artisan

Naomi23jayne said:


> Can I ask... Does everyone use two calcium supplements? Like one with d3 and one without. I've seen online some people say its impossible to overdose them on d3 and you can use just the one with d3 but what do all of you think?:hmm:


I use repashy calcium plus for live food.....and pure calcium for the bowl in the viv. When I first started keeping leos I was advised not to use the same for dusting and leaving in bowl.


----------



## Naomi23jayne

Artisan said:


> I use repashy calcium plus for live food.....and pure calcium for the bowl in the viv. When I first started keeping leos I was advised not to use the same for dusting and leaving in bowl.


Did any one ever say why not to though?


----------



## ayrshire bob

ayrshire bob said:


> Wee quick question, I was told to cut down the size of my viv to around 2 feet for bubbles, but I'm having trouble with getting my cool end temp below 22C. Would s/he be okay with that? I'm going to move the partition over a bit and add another on the hot side, might be a better idea? Think I've too much "hot floor" just now. Although s/he has spent little time on the cool side, either been in hot hide or moist hide the majority of the time. I turned up status a fraction and he moved from the hot hide too the moist hide. But I'm now thinking it's too hot? (moist hide is on edge of heat mat)
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


Any opinions folks? 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## DragonFish66

Artisan said:


> I use repashy calcium plus for live food.....and pure calcium for the bowl in the viv. When I first started keeping leos I was advised not to use the same for dusting and leaving in bowl.


I thought the live food was suposed to be dusted by 4 parts vit/min supplement to 1 part pure calcium? through i do have the bowls of pure calcium in the rubs


----------



## purple poppet

Thanks for the advice guys :2thumb: 
Artisan, I have turned Yoshi's heat mat up a smidge to 33 degrees. The light doesn't have a stat attached to it, only the mat. I was under the impression the light was mainly for day/night distinction. It is positioned over his/her rock hide and Yoshi seems to enjoy sitting on it when the light goes out. There seems to be so much conflicting information and advice around. We just want to make sure Yoshi's happy. She doesn't seem to be as active tonight and has only eaten three crickets. It is only her third night in her new home though so I'm guessing she's still getting used to her new surroundings.

P.S Really struggling to work out how to upload a pic :hmm:....any help on that would be appreciated too!


----------



## Artisan

purple poppet said:


> Thanks for the advice guys :2thumb:
> Artisan, I have turned Yoshi's heat mat up a smidge to 33 degrees. The light doesn't have a stat attached to it, only the mat. I was under the impression the light was mainly for day/night distinction. It is positioned over his/her rock hide and Yoshi seems to enjoy sitting on it when the light goes out. There seems to be so much conflicting information and advice around. We just want to make sure Yoshi's happy. She doesn't seem to be as active tonight and has only eaten three crickets. It is only her third night in her new home though so I'm guessing she's still getting used to her new surroundings.
> 
> P.S Really struggling to work out how to upload a pic :hmm:....any help on that would be appreciated too!


Oh my appoplges....I thougt you had a heat bulb....not just a normal bulb for lights sake. No worries then :2thumb:


----------



## Artisan

DragonFish66 said:


> I thought the live food was suposed to be dusted by 4 parts vit/min supplement to 1 part pure calcium? through i do have the bowls of pure calcium in the rubs


Are you using nutrobal or something then DF? 

Repashy calcium plus is the superior all in one dusting power for live food and contains all you need for every feed. I and other people have noticed much brighter colours coming out on our gecks and they also seem to be more full of beans then when on other dusting methods. I do have a pure calcium bowl in the viv though at all times : victory:


----------



## babychessie

ayrshire bob said:


> Any opinions folks?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


22C for the cold end sounds fine to me, just as long as he's constantly moving around and doesn't stay in one place all day,should be fine, just monitor him for a couple of days and check he's thermoregulating : victory:


----------



## DragonFish66

Artisan said:


> Are you using nutrobal or something then DF?
> 
> Repashy calcium plus is the superior all in one dusting power for live food and contains all you need for every feed. I and other people have noticed much brighter colours coming out on our gecks and they also seem to be more full of beans then when on other dusting methods. I do have a pure calcium bowl in the viv though at all times : victory:


 I'm using vionate vit/min supplement which contains 9.18% calcium in but seen it on a breeders site thats the mix they use SaSobek the breeders i got it cheaper than most supplements and if it does the same job for them it should be alright never heard of the stuff till then :lol2: works a treat for the snails too :lol2:


----------



## Artisan

DragonFish66 said:


> I'm using vionate vit/min supplement which contains 9.18% calcium in but seen it on a breeders site thats the mix they use SaSobek the breeders i got it cheaper than most supplements and if it does the same job for them it should be alright never heard of the stuff till then :lol2: works a treat for the snails too :lol2:


I've not heard of that so cant really comment ha ha 
Btw.....your new gecks are looking nice and bright.....exciting times for you, get my 2 newbies in the next few weeks too


----------



## ayrshire bob

babychessie said:


> 22C for the cold end sounds fine to me, just as long as he's constantly moving around and doesn't stay in one place all day,should be fine, just monitor him for a couple of days and check he's thermoregulating : victory:


Thank you 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## Artisan

Had to do a total deep clean of all the gecko vivs/glass today.....Dante wasn't impressed when I woke him up taking all his "Guy stuff" out :lol2:


----------



## littlefoot

Hi Bob,in my opinion 22c is o.k for the cool end.Wow by the time i typed this and posted it there were a load more posts.


----------



## DragonFish66

Artisan said:


> I've not heard of that so cant really comment ha ha
> Btw.....your new gecks are looking nice and bright.....exciting times for you, get my 2 newbies in the next few weeks too


I got it before i got the leos heres the stuff prob like most stuff the same stuff inside but a diff name 
Vionate Vitamin Mineral Supplement Powder 500g | eBay

I can see the thread flooded with pics thats 3 for me end of the month the other is an adult so no need for pics hes not going to change much the hypo tug snow :2thumb:


----------



## ayrshire bob

Great success! Just gone to bed, checking in on Harri and Bubbles on the way, not only has Bubbles done a MASSIVE poo (over an inch long) but the mealworms bowl is empty! So I am delighted with him! Figure he must be settling in fine! Spent most of today at back of viv hiding under a fake plant, but quite exposed, so was bit worried he was petrified, but thought there was a chance he was just not shy at all and was happy sitting out. Guess I have a confident boy! Lol 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## BretJordan

Yes 3 pages since work! Nice one people  Oh and Babychessie exams?! How old are you? (Not meaning to be rude)  and so many lovely gecks! Can't wait to go to show on the 23rd! Just don't know if I trust myself not to come back with another set up as well as my crestie which I'm hoping to find there anyway.. 

Bret


----------



## babychessie

BretJordan said:


> Yes 3 pages since work! Nice one people  Oh and Babychessie exams?! How old are you? (Not meaning to be rude)  and so many lovely gecks! Can't wait to go to show on the 23rd! Just don't know if I trust myself not to come back with another set up as well as my crestie which I'm hoping to find there anyway..
> 
> Bret


Aha, na thas fine, I'm 15


----------



## ayrshire bob

Just did my morning checks on the reps, Bubbles is once again sleeping in pretty much plain sight! Partially covered by the foliage but not hiding really. I'm telling myself that just means he is confident but what do you think? 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## Artisan

ayrshire bob said:


> Just did my morning checks on the reps, Bubbles is once again sleeping in pretty much plain sight! Partially covered by the foliage but not hiding really. I'm telling myself that just means he is confident but what do you think?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


Some of mine just flomp out in the open. Does yours seem quite confident? I mean has he started eating and exploring pretty much straight away after getting him? If so then he's settled quite quick and probably feels relaxed and secure enough to do his own thing.
Some take a lot longer to settle so this is a good sign if he's eating and active : victory:


----------



## ayrshire bob

Well got him Fri evening. Had 3 poops since, put crix in every night, none to be found in morning, changed mealworms yesterday, cut down on how many I put in and was empty last night. So think he is a settled eater, but not really seen him move, tends to be when we are out the room lol 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## Scrimey

babychessie said:


> Aha, na thas fine, I'm 15


Yaaaaay exams , I had 1 today :devil: and got two more this week :devil:


----------



## babychessie

Scrimey said:


> Yaaaaay exams , I had 1 today :devil: and got two more this week :devil:


Yehh, one more, then tis all over...double yayy! :2thumb:


----------



## Naomi23jayne

I have an exam tomorrow not looking forward to it  then my last one next Thursday which I'm really not looking forward to


----------



## Scrimey

babychessie said:


> Yehh, one more, then tis all over...double yayy! :2thumb:





Naomi23jayne said:


> I have an exam tomorrow not looking forward to it  then my last one next Thursday which I'm really not looking forward to


Think yourselves lucky I have the two this week then all my mocks starting 17th or 24th ? Then all my final year 11 exams next year :devil:


----------



## Naomi23jayne

Scrimey said:


> Think yourselves lucky I have the two this week then all my mocks starting 17th or 24th ? Then all my final year 11 exams next year :devil:


Ow, thank god I've already been through all that :2thumb:


----------



## Mr Chad

All this exam talk is making me feel super old :-( lol


----------



## tetradite

Mr Chad said:


> All this exam talk is making me feel super old :-( lol


Same here :2thumb:

I was a weirdo though I liked exams, it was the sitting in classes for years that did my head in.

Best of luck to everyone.


----------



## Artisan

Ha ha listening to you lot moan (only joking) about exams is making me giggle. Ive just got home from a shift at work. Me feet feel like they've been run over by tank and are throbbing like a cartoon cat whos thumb has been bashed by a lump hammer. Ive had customers winge-ing at me all day "oi love-can you get me this" and "I cant find that in this size" I havent sat down since I went to work except for a 5 min sit on a train. Ive got home and need to put several loads of washing on, cook 2 different meals (fussy people in my house) wash all the dishes, feed all the animals, have a shower etc. 
Begore I went to work I had to cook lunch for my daughter, get essentials from the shops for the family and hoover.

Id give anything to go back to doing exams and sitting in school/college......one reason being - I wohld have worked harder so I could get a better job and pay for a home helper! :lol2: :2thumb:


But good luck everyone who's takin them.....hope you all pass with fab grades


----------



## DragonFish66

Exams i can barely remember them 5 years ago :lol2:




well 28 years ago or so :whistling2: :lol2: that sounds really old :lol2:


----------



## Mr Chad

13 years for me, i'm the class of 2000!!

I turn the big 3-0 in November.......oooooooooooooo scary :devil::devil::devil:


----------



## DragonFish66

Mr Chad said:


> 13 years for me, i'm the class of 2000!!
> 
> I turn the big 3-0 in November.......oooooooooooooo scary :devil::devil::devil:


 
You will be drawing your pension before long old man :lol2: i've already got a pension sort off :lol2:


----------



## Artisan

Mr Chad said:


> 13 years for me, i'm the class of 2000!!
> 
> I turn the big 3-0 in November.......oooooooooooooo scary :devil::devil::devil:


Eeeeeek!!! Im the class of well before the year 2K :lol2: (cringe) :gasp:


----------



## Artisan

DragonFish66 said:


> You will be drawing your pension before long old man :lol2: i've already got a pension sort off :lol2:


GAHHHH! What does this mean for me then  heh heh

Just saw your exams were like 28 million years ago......mine were 20 something also OMG!


----------



## tetradite

Exams were '96 and '98 for me. 34 this year.


----------



## DragonFish66

Artisan said:


> GAHHHH! What does this mean for me then  heh heh
> 
> Just saw your exams were like 28 million years ago......mine were 20 something also OMG!


Haha not that far back :lol2: i'm somewere round 46 years old :lol2: Cant remember when i left :Na_Na_Na_Na: :crazy:


----------



## AilsaM

Artisan said:


> GAHHHH! What does this mean for me then  heh heh
> 
> Just saw your exams were like 28 million years ago......mine were 20 something also OMG!





DragonFish66 said:


> Haha not that far back :lol2: i'm somewere round 46 years old Cant remember when i left :Na_Na_Na_Na: :crazy:


Wow you two are millions of years older than me, pension time folks :lol2:


----------



## Mr Chad

tetradite said:


> Exams were '96 and '98 for me. 34 this year.


Putting exams when all the best football tournaments were on - that's harsh. :lol2:

I no longer have exams - I now get to sit in classrooms for weeks on end!


----------



## Artisan

Mr Chad said:


> Putting exams when all the best football tournaments were on - that's harsh. :lol2:
> 
> I no longer have exams - I now get to sit in classrooms for weeks on end!


Well when you go on your 2 week course or whatever it is.....ive decided you should send me sheldon to look after......coz i luffles him : victory:


----------



## Mr Chad

Artisan said:


> Well when you go on your 2 week course or whatever it is.....ive decided you should send me sheldon to look after......coz i luffles him : victory:


I luffles him too, it's a shame he wont get handled for a few weeks as he's settling in really well. Jumpy when you approach but doesnt mind being handled.

Cant wait to get him out of that exo-terra and into a big viv so he can roam around.


----------



## Artisan

Mr Chad said:


> I luffles him too, it's a shame he wont get handled for a few weeks as he's settling in really well. Jumpy when you approach but doesnt mind being handled.
> 
> Cant wait to get him out of that exo-terra and into a big viv so he can roam around.


Yes he will be much happier in a big boy viv


----------



## DragonFish66

AilsaM said:


> Wow you two are millions of years older than me, pension time folks :lol2:


 
I'm on a pension :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na: :lol2: Through your not that far behind i think its in single figures :Na_Na_Na_Na: :lol2:


----------



## Craig050581

Hi guys could you help me out here and tell me what morph my male gecko is please?


----------



## ayrshire bob

Bubbles decided to play hide and seek with me!


















Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## Alpine

Thought I'd plonk this in here aswell as my thread 

Here's a quick video of Django;

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59g1spVZFyg

Hope you like, please excuse me blowing kisses to get his attention lol!!


----------



## BretJordan

Wow Chessie I thought you were much older .. As well as everyone else.. Well I did my last year in school 3-4 years ago now! Only 19 but seems a long time ago and to be honest I don't miss it.. I hated school exams, classes and revision.. -.- Not only that but you realise who your real friends are once you finish! 

Anyway good luck and get into something you want to do rather than just somewhere for money.. Im still contemplating university myself.

Bret.


----------



## DragonFish66

BretJordan said:


> Wow Chessie I thought you were much older .. As well as everyone else.. Well I did my last year in school 3-4 years ago now! Only 19 but seems a long time ago and to be honest I don't miss it.. I hated school exams, classes and revision.. -.- Not only that but you realise who your real friends are once you finish!
> 
> Anyway good luck and get into something you want to do rather than just somewhere for money.. Im still contemplating university myself.
> 
> Bret.


Same here :lol2: Hated it and when you look back at what is taught 90% of it is'nt needed when you start work in the real world :lol2:


----------



## BretJordan

To right I mean algebra?.... Lol just loved seeing all the fake friends disappear.. Oh well made plenty more.. 

Bret.


----------



## DragonFish66

BretJordan said:


> To right I mean algebra?.... Lol just loved seeing all the fake friends disappear.. Oh well made plenty more..
> 
> Bret.


I dont think i've seen anybody from school for many years :lol2: I bet alot moved out of cumbria :lol2:


----------



## babychessie

Artisan said:


> But good luck everyone who's takin them.....hope you all pass with fab grades


Awh,thanks Rach! : victory: <3



Alpine said:


> Thought I'd plonk this in here aswell as my thread
> 
> Here's a quick video of Django;
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59g1spVZFyg
> 
> Hope you like, please excuse me blowing kisses to get his attention lol!!



He's lovely! :flrt:



ayrshire bob said:


> Bubbles decided to play hide and seek with me!
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


Well, he's obviously quite good at it...where the hell is he?!

I've just spent like the last ten mins trying to spot him... :whistling2:


----------



## tetradite

Well, I'm probably gonna regret this, but....

Just spent my money on improving the setups I have/stocking up on spare bits rather than expanding and getting more gecks. Been annoying me for ages that Backpack has a smaller home than Shenanigans.

Well, I will have a viv spare after this, but going to use it for feeding when I have locusts etc, and as an exploration space.


----------



## Artisan

tetradite said:


> Well, I'm probably gonna regret this, but....
> 
> Just spent my money on improving the setups I have/stocking up on spare bits rather than expanding and getting more gecks. Been annoying me for ages that Backpack has a smaller home than Shenanigans.
> 
> Well, I will have a viv spare after this, but going to use it for feeding when I have locusts etc, and as an exploration space.


What!!! You will have a spare viv but not fill it! Thats crazy talk


----------



## tetradite

Artisan said:


> What!!! You will have a spare viv but not fill it! Thats crazy talk


I know I know.

She'll appreciate getting into a normal 3 footer rather than a compact one though, and they'll both like having somewhere to play other than my bed. :2thumb:


----------



## ayrshire bob

babychessie said:


> Awh,thanks Rach! : victory: <3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's lovely! :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, he's obviously quite good at it...where the hell is he?!
> 
> I've just spent like the last ten mins trying to spot him... :whistling2:


In the butter tub, just to the left of the entrance you can see his nose lol It's a bad pic though, through the glass and not much light. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## babychessie

ayrshire bob said:


> In the butter tub, just to the left of the entrance you can see his nose lol It's a bad pic though, through the glass and not much light.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


Ah, I see him now! :whistling2:


----------



## shannoneve

Can anyone here help me? 

I'm very new to this so I'm sorry if this is a silly question. My first ever egg hatched last night, I've moved him to a new home with paper towel, food and calcium dishes and a small hide, he seems quite active and playful already but my only concern is that when I found him he had a small cut on his back, just above his tail and I have literally no clue how he could have gotten it ( looks quite similar to a bite my female had after mating) My question is, should I be cleaning the wound or just leave him to get used to his surroundings for a couple of days? any advice is welcome.

Very new to this and I had no intention of breeding but long story short the pet shop sold me 2 females back in October and now I have an incubator full of eggs


----------



## ayrshire bob

shannoneve said:


> Can anyone here help me?
> 
> I'm very new to this so I'm sorry if this is a silly question. My first ever egg hatched last night, I've moved him to a new home with paper towel, food and calcium dishes and a small hide, he seems quite active and playful already but my only concern is that when I found him he had a small cut on his back, just above his tail and I have literally no clue how he could have gotten it ( looks quite similar to a bite my female had after mating) My question is, should I be cleaning the wound or just leave him to get used to his surroundings for a couple of days? any advice is welcome.
> 
> Very new to this and I had no intention of breeding but long story short the pet shop sold me 2 females back in October and now I have an incubator full of eggs


Probably would have been better to destroy the eggs if they aren't planned for. Do you have people interested in taking any of your hatchlings? Or are you going to try care for them all yourself? Sone pica would help but as long as you keep the viv spotless and change paper towel minimum of daily and keep everything sanitary it should be fine. And there's no such thing as a silly question 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## shannoneve

http://img822.imageshack.us/img822/7130/dscf0714n.jpg

Thank you for the reply! The picture isn't great but i tried =]

My first thought was to destroy the eggs but when it came to it I just didn't have the heart to. I have a couple of people who seem interested in taking them, as for any more It wouldn't be too difficult to find someone in the area who'll take them since the interest in reptiles has gone up quite a bit recently! =P


----------



## ayrshire bob

No problem. I would imagine that would heal up Ok. Just please make sure the people taking the hatchlings have done their research and know how to care for the gecks. Don't mean to sound like a nag, but after trying to be doing the right thing in keeping them you don't want them being cared for poorly. Give them the link to the forum, keep them right ;-) 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## purple poppet

*Toilet habits!*

Hi everyone, me again!

Another quick question...
We've had four month old Yoshi for 5 days now. S/he has eaten between 4 and 8 crickets each day but on inspection of the viv everyday, there doesn't appear to be any poop. Is this normal?


----------



## Mr Chad

purple poppet said:


> Hi everyone, me again!
> 
> Another quick question...
> We've had four month old Yoshi for 5 days now. S/he has eaten between 4 and 8 crickets each day but on inspection of the viv everyday, there doesn't appear to be any poop. Is this normal?


Yoshi is just settling in, may not have found his 'spot' yet. Leos do everything on their own schedule and when they want to.

Dont worry about it, i'm sure there will be a big one before you know it!


----------



## tetradite

purple poppet said:


> Hi everyone, me again!
> 
> Another quick question...
> We've had four month old Yoshi for 5 days now. S/he has eaten between 4 and 8 crickets each day but on inspection of the viv everyday, there doesn't appear to be any poop. Is this normal?


One of mine took a week or more, then dropped a 2 incher. :2thumb:


----------



## Jesterone

I've been looking around for a male Gem Snow or a TUG Snow Leo. Now I don't know if it's just me but nobody seems to have them anywhere (except one gem found on preloved). 

Is anyone breeding these, or planning to soon? I'm not looking to buy just yet but I'd like an idea of price. 

Thanks for any help


----------



## purple poppet

Mr Chad said:


> Yoshi is just settling in, may not have found his 'spot' yet. Leos do everything on their own schedule and when they want to.
> 
> Dont worry about it, i'm sure there will be a big one before you know it!


After my concern, guess what s/he had just done this very minute.....that's right, a lovely poop! :blush:


----------



## babychessie

I'm sure quite a few of you on this thread must have dubia colonies (at least I know Artisan does), my question is, how do you know when, well they've got going? Like do they lay eggs...or what? I got my dubias a little while back and now some of them are like massive- and I've got some scarily big winged males now... :gasp:


----------



## ayrshire bob

purple poppet said:


> After my concern, guess what s/he had just done this very minute.....that's right, a lovely poop! :blush:


It's amazing how calming poop can be! Lol

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## DragonFish66

babychessie said:


> I'm sure quite a few of you on this thread must have dubia colonies (at least I know Artisan does), my question is, how do you know when, well they've got going? Like do they lay eggs...or what? I got my dubias a little while back and now some of them are like massive- and I've got some scarily big winged males now... :gasp:


Haha they sound like adults i've a massive colony of 15 and still not bred yet :lol2:


----------



## DragonFish66

ayrshire bob said:


> It's amazing how calming poop can be! Lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


:lol2:


----------



## Artisan

babychessie said:


> I'm sure quite a few of you on this thread must have dubia colonies (at least I know Artisan does), my question is, how do you know when, well they've got going? Like do they lay eggs...or what? I got my dubias a little while back and now some of them are like massive- and I've got some scarily big winged males now... :gasp:


:lol2: the females hold the egg sack inside tneir bodies until the babies hatch out.....so you wont notice they are preggers. The only time you might notice is if they get too warm...the mum dubs pop their egg sacks out the back end to cool down before taking them back inside their bodies. It all looks very alien 

Eventually you will open the lid one day and see lots of teeny baby dubs running about/hiding : victory:


----------



## DragonFish66

Artisan said:


> :lol2: the females hold the egg sack inside tneir bodies until the babies hatch out.....so you wont notice they are preggers. The only time you might notice is if they get too warm...the mum dubs pop their egg sacks out the back end to cool down before taking them back inside their bodies. It all looks very alien
> 
> Eventually you will open the lid one day and see lots of teeny baby dubs running about/hiding : victory:


How many do they produce at a time? seems i've been waiting ages :lol2:


----------



## Artisan

DragonFish66 said:


> How many do they produce at a time? seems i've been waiting ages :lol2:


Mine took a fair few months. Once they start though....they will breed like rabbits. I remember thinking "God this is taking forever!" Then one day BAM! :lol2:

Edit.....not quite sure how many per time. I did read it when I set them up around 2 years ago...but have forgotten lol. Theres too many to count the babies so I cant be sure though may be around 30 at a guess.


----------



## Artisan

Just looked it up.....between 20 and 40....so I wasnt far off


----------



## Alpine

Here is a video of Django's viv, youtubes anti shake editing has kinda killed the video abit but you get the gist lol

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJ3yXOSHazE

Now off to the land of nod 

Need to stop ASW'ing him lol


----------



## DragonFish66

I Was just thinking does anyone know what does super hypo come under in the The Leopard Gecko Morph Calculator is it hypo 2 copys? as theres no super hypos?


----------



## Jesterone

DragonFish66 said:


> I Was just thinking does anyone know what does super hypo come under in the The Leopard Gecko Morph Calculator is it hypo 2 copys? as theres no super hypos?


Hypo can be [1C] and [2C], Super hypo can be [1C] and [2C].
Hypo is Dominant, but Super in hypo is Polygenic (Result of line breeding).


----------



## babychessie

Artisan said:


> :lol2: the females hold the egg sack inside tneir bodies until the babies hatch out.....so you wont notice they are preggers. The only time you might notice is if they get too warm...the mum dubs pop their egg sacks out the back end to cool down before taking them back inside their bodies. It all looks very alien
> 
> Eventually you will open the lid one day and see lots of teeny baby dubs running about/hiding : victory:


Ahh, okay- thanks, that's really helpful! :notworthy:


----------



## Naomi23jayne

hi everyone, so dexter has clearly put on some weight, so happy about this :2thumb: so i'm thinking of starting a thread tracking his progress, i'll post it in here when i'm done : victory:


----------



## Naomi23jayne

Naomi23jayne said:


> hi everyone, so dexter has clearly put on some weight, so happy about this :2thumb: so i'm thinking of starting a thread tracking his progress, i'll post it in here when i'm done : victory:


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/967887-dexers-weight-gain-progress.html#post11280665 started it, just going to add some photo's


----------



## MP reptiles

Two threads to look at, first of all an update on my babies so far:
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-pictures/967791-2013-babies-update.html

and then my thread with the two babies that are for sale:
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-classifieds/963678-leopard-geckos-sale-radar-stuff.html

have a look,
thankyou!


----------



## Naomi23jayne

just got a photo bucket account so i can now use the photo's from my camera :2thumb:


----------



## Mr Chad

Naomi23jayne said:


> just got a photo bucket account so i can now use the photo's from my camera :2thumb:
> [URL=http://i1344.photobucket.com/albums/p649/naomi23jayne/Dexter%20-%20leopard%20gecko/IMG_11691_zps46c5c6fd.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i1344.photobucket.com/albums/p649/naomi23jayne/Dexter%20-%20leopard%20gecko/IMG_11441_zps0ba1c788.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i1344.photobucket.com/albums/p649/naomi23jayne/Dexter%20-%20leopard%20gecko/IMG_10941_zpsc65a8f8f.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i1344.photobucket.com/albums/p649/naomi23jayne/Dexter%20-%20leopard%20gecko/IMG_10921_zps6c7083d2.jpg]image[/URL]



Loving the top pic, looks well cheeky! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Naomi23jayne

Mr Chad said:


> Loving the top pic, looks well cheeky! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


aha i have a few pictures like that, i think its his favourite pose :flrt:


----------



## DragonFish66

Jesterone said:


> Hypo can be [1C] and [2C], Super hypo can be [1C] and [2C].
> Hypo is Dominant, but Super in hypo is Polygenic (Result of line breeding).


So its abit like an reverse okeetee corn snake is still an amel just selectively bred for the pattern :bash: I'll get my head round it sooner or later :lol2:


----------



## tetradite

Naomi23jayne said:


> just got a photo bucket account so i can now use the photo's from my camera :2thumb:
> [URL=http://i1344.photobucket.com/albums/p649/naomi23jayne/Dexter%20-%20leopard%20gecko/IMG_11691_zps46c5c6fd.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i1344.photobucket.com/albums/p649/naomi23jayne/Dexter%20-%20leopard%20gecko/IMG_11441_zps0ba1c788.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i1344.photobucket.com/albums/p649/naomi23jayne/Dexter%20-%20leopard%20gecko/IMG_10941_zpsc65a8f8f.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i1344.photobucket.com/albums/p649/naomi23jayne/Dexter%20-%20leopard%20gecko/IMG_10921_zps6c7083d2.jpg]image[/URL]


Keep an eye on his toes! Little fella's got skin socks


----------



## babychessie

MP reptiles said:


> Two threads to look at, first of all an update on my babies so far:
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-pictures/967791-2013-babies-update.html
> 
> and then my thread with the two babies that are for sale:
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-classifieds/963678-leopard-geckos-sale-radar-stuff.html
> 
> have a look,
> thankyou!


Some real lovely babies! : victory:



Naomi23jayne said:


> just got a photo bucket account so i can now use the photo's from my camera :2thumb:
> [URL=http://i1344.photobucket.com/albums/p649/naomi23jayne/Dexter%20-%20leopard%20gecko/IMG_11691_zps46c5c6fd.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i1344.photobucket.com/albums/p649/naomi23jayne/Dexter%20-%20leopard%20gecko/IMG_11441_zps0ba1c788.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i1344.photobucket.com/albums/p649/naomi23jayne/Dexter%20-%20leopard%20gecko/IMG_10941_zpsc65a8f8f.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i1344.photobucket.com/albums/p649/naomi23jayne/Dexter%20-%20leopard%20gecko/IMG_10921_zps6c7083d2.jpg]image[/URL]


Awh, what a cheeky boy, and so pretty, he's going to look fab when he has put a bit of chunk on! : victory:


----------



## russwhite

*super hypo*

iv just reserved this beautiful hatchling  a super hypo x sunglow. thoughts anyone?


----------



## Artisan

russwhite said:


> iv just reserved this beautiful hatchling  a super hypo x sunglow. thoughts anyone?
> 
> 
> image


Wish I could see the pic but its not showing


----------



## russwhite

im not sure why its showing for me  here ir is again!


----------



## Artisan

russwhite said:


> im not sure why its showing for me  here it is again
> 
> image


Still dont know why but its not showing again


----------



## ayrshire bob

Not showing for me either 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## russwhite

its my photobucket playing up lol, dam i was excited to show everyone aswell!


----------



## DragonFish66

russwhite said:


> its my photobucket playing up lol, dam i was excited to show everyone aswell!


Make an album in your profile upload to there then use that link should work then :2thumb:


----------



## Mr Chad

Love bernie under the Led- she really glows


















Big boy, cleaned him out earlier- first thing he did? Sit his big ass in the calcium bowl and send it flying lol


----------



## Artisan

Mr Chad said:


> Love bernie under the Led- she really glows
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Big boy, cleaned him out earlier- first thing he did? Sit his big ass in the calcium bowl and send it flying lol
> 
> image


Oooooh there's me big fella :flrt:<3 shelllldonnnnn! :lol2:


----------



## DragonFish66

Mr Chad said:


> Love bernie under the Led- she really glows
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Big boy, cleaned him out earlier- first thing he did? Sit his big ass in the calcium bowl and send it flying lol
> 
> image


I'm gonna have to get some leds :lol2: which colours cant they see just red and blue? Glad to see my hypos not the only scruff with the calcium :lol2:


----------



## tetradite

DragonFish66 said:


> I'm gonna have to get some leds :lol2: which colours cant they see just red and blue? Glad to see my hypos not the only scruff with the calcium :lol2:


It's only red they can't see. Blue is used because it's a more "natural" light temperature for night time/evening when used at low intensity, not because they cannot see it.

And "they can't see it" isn't quite true in practice even for red: I can make my gecks "hunt" a shadow cast by a moving object under a red light, but if they literally had no perception of the light then they would not be able to spot the shadow either (as the ultraviolet, green and blue info received by their eyes would be the same both in and out of the shadow). 

Since their eyes literally lack the right type of cell to detect red light I can only assume that this is because a red bulb is not "pure" red light - it will still have some amount of other frequencies in it, even if we cannot perceive them ourselves.


----------



## DragonFish66

Heres Russwhites Leo Nice! :2thumb:


----------



## DragonFish66

tetradite said:


> It's only red they can't see. Blue is used because it's a more "natural" light temperature for night time/evening when used at low intensity, not because they cannot see it.
> 
> And "they can't see it" isn't quite true in practice even for red: I can make my gecks "hunt" a shadow cast by a moving object under a red light, but if they literally had no perception of the light then they would not be able to spot the shadow either (as the ultraviolet, green and blue info received by their eyes would be the same both in and out of the shadow).
> 
> Since their eyes literally lack the right type of cell to detect red light I can only assume that this is because a red bulb is not "pure" red light - it will still have some amount of other frequencies in it, even if we cannot perceive them ourselves.


I supose different animals see in different light as for leos has it been actually been proved they cant see red as i've heard a lot of people saying that about other animals like fish for instance but have'nt seen any proof to back it up


----------



## Mr Chad

Leo's can see red light, they probably just see it toned down and it doesn't disturb them that much. If mine are in the cool side and I turn it off they'll always look over at the hot end- so they obviously notice a difference and I can't see them noticing a temperature change that fast.


----------



## Jesterone

Humans have three types of retinal cone cells for colour vision. Most reptiles have a forth cone type, which responds to UVA. These reptiles will see a hell of a lot more colours than a human. Some so called 'Nocturnal' geckos lack the red sensitive cone, but the green sensitive cone also responds to red light. They can even distinguish colours in very low light, where we would see no colour at all. 

So they can see every colour, even red. Some studies have even shown that red can be somewhat distressing, and blue is a better option. But I think it's a personal preference.

And I say so called 'Nocturnal' because there aren't really any truly nocturnal geckos.


----------



## DragonFish66

Mr Chad said:


> Leo's can see red light, they probably just see it toned down and it doesn't disturb them that much. If mine are in the cool side and I turn it off they'll always look over at the hot end- so they obviously notice a difference and I can't see them noticing a temperature change that fast.





Jesterone said:


> Humans have three types of retinal cone cells for colour vision. Most reptiles have a forth cone type, which responds to UVA. These reptiles will see a hell of a lot more colours than a human. Some so called 'Nocturnal' geckos lack the red sensitive cone, but the green sensitive cone also responds to red light. They can even distinguish colours in very low light, where we would see no colour at all.
> 
> So they can see every colour, even red. Some studies have even shown that red can be somewhat distressing, and blue is a better option. But I think it's a personal preference.
> 
> And I say so called 'Nocturnal' because there aren't really any truly nocturnal geckos.


I think when i get some i will try both see which i like the best and see if theres any difference in there behavior, I do like trying different things see which works best :2thumb: Even in the wild its never truely dark


----------



## ayrshire bob

I think bubbles is settling in just fine! Put in the open having a nap!









Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## BretJordan

Nice one Bob! Looks like you're getting on just great. How is he eating and so on? Love how he is camouflaged with them plants.  

Here's my little guy from earlier and he's posing as always!  I love his eyes :flrt: 


Thanks, Bret.


----------



## babychessie

ayrshire bob said:


> I think bubbles is settling in just fine! Put in the open having a nap! imageimage
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


Very cute, I'm glad he's settling in so well! : victory:



BretJordan said:


> Nice one Bob! Looks like you're getting on just great. How is he eating and so on? Love how he is camouflaged with them plants.
> 
> Here's my little guy from earlier and he's posing as always!  I love his eyes :flrt:
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/f69bb7d7-41c3-4ac2-ba1a-1816f549bfb9.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Thanks, Bret.


I know I've said this like a million times, but Loki is so spotty! I love his spotss! :mf_dribble:

:lol2:


----------



## ayrshire bob

Think he is eating ok, not seen him eat, but mealworms are disappearing, as are crickets but they might be escaping... Lol

Found a couple massive poo's and one small one, so quite pleased :-D 

Yea I struggle to find him sometimes and he is out in the open lol

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## ayrshire bob

Thank you :-D

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## BretJordan

Yeah I had that problem to just check In the corners of your viv and in your foliage as them pescky mealies are masters of disguise!  

And I know I look at all the other normals and I've not seen one as spotty as Loki yet! :flrt: 

One more week till the Donny show on the 23rd! 

Bret.


----------



## Gazedd

Yes mealies are so sneaky! I changed the substrate today and found tons of them hiding! Needless to say they are back in the bowl now to start a new journey of escape.


----------



## Naomi23jayne

cant wait for donny it will be my first time and ive never been to anything like it :mf_dribble:

check out my new post http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/968464-custom-built-vivariums-cages.html#post11287158 :2thumb:


----------



## Naomi23jayne

just got some more pictures :2thumb:

some tongue action


he's so cheeky :flrt:


----------



## ayrshire bob

Naomi23jayne said:


> just got some more pictures :2thumb:
> 
> some tongue action
> [URL=http://i1344.photobucket.com/albums/p649/naomi23jayne/Dexter%20-%20leopard%20gecko/IMG_12001_zpsba712190.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> he's so cheeky :flrt:
> [URL=http://i1344.photobucket.com/albums/p649/naomi23jayne/Dexter%20-%20leopard%20gecko/IMG_12011_zps70b0b543.jpg]image[/URL]


I LOVE that bottom pic! Lol

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## ayrshire bob

BretJordan said:


> Yeah I had that problem to just check In the corners of your viv and in your foliage as them pescky mealies are masters of disguise!
> 
> And I know I look at all the other normals and I've not seen one as spotty as Loki yet! :flrt:
> 
> One more week till the Donny show on the 23rd!
> 
> Bret.


Yea gonna get a proper clean done tomorrow or Monday, see if there's anything hiding... Lol 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## BretJordan

Yeah probably a good Idea bob as about a month ago now I found 3 of them in my fake plant leaves 

And me either Naomi very first one looking forward to it lots! I think its on the 23rd anyway. And them pics are so cute!  Looks so cheeky as you said.

Bret.


----------



## Naomi23jayne

BretJordan said:


> Yeah probably a good Idea bob as about a month ago now I found 3 of them in my fake plant leaves
> 
> And me either Naomi very first one looking forward to it lots! I think its on the 23rd anyway. And them pics are so cute!  Looks so cheeky as you said.
> 
> Bret.


yeah the 23rd, exciting times :2thumb: and thanks :flrt:


----------



## DragonFish66

ayrshire bob said:


> Think he is eating ok, not seen him eat, but mealworms are disappearing, as are crickets but they might be escaping... Lol
> 
> Found a couple massive poo's and one small one, so quite pleased :-D
> 
> Yea I struggle to find him sometimes and he is out in the open lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


 
I've not seen mine eat out of the bowls either the only time i see them is when they take them from the tweezers :lol2: Through they must be eating a bit i'm sure them tails are getting fatter :lol2:


----------



## tetradite

Thread's going cold again 

Got my new bigger viv set up for Backpack, and redone Shenanigans' too so they are both now exploring away and finding new and exciting ways to fall off things.

Pics to follow, want to do a full run down on the setups for feedback if anyone has any.


----------



## Artisan

tetradite said:


> Thread's going cold again
> 
> Got my new bigger viv set up for Backpack, and redone Shenanigans' too so they are both now exploring away and finding new and exciting ways to fall off things.
> 
> Pics to follow, want to do a full run down on the setups for feedback if anyone has any.


Would love to see pics :-D what you got in there?


----------



## BretJordan

Same as Artisan  And backpack should be called parachute if they keep trying to fall of things! 

Bret.


----------



## Artisan

Well I am now off on my hols for the next 8 days :-D 
I've spent most the day writing care sheets and finishing off my website. It's looking great (let a few people see it to check it over for me) and now just need to link some bits into it and then it will be up and running :2thumb:


----------



## tetradite

I've mostly got pretty standard stuff, just got a couple of things to finalise before I get pics...

Have added a couple of the "canopy" type plants you more normally see with cresties etc, am using them to vary the light/UV levels as much as possible and provide better partial shade, but the gecks trying to find a way to climb onto the big leaves is proving pretty amusing! :lol2:


----------



## BretJordan

Changed Loki's viv about after another clean and caught him exploring couple mins later! As you may notice I have now put 2 moist hides in for him. This is just so he can decide which one he would like to use. One of the hides is half on the heat mat and one just off of it. Also re-added the loo roll see if he uses it at all. Moved his rock to the front of the viv see if it gets any use as I've not seen him use it yet! 

His viv as it is now.


Climbing the rock!  First time for everything huh?


On top of his moist hide :bash: Meant to be inside of it!! And looks like he's already enjoyed the fresh calcium bowl as you can see his prints into his warm hide! 


Lucky he's got a cute face... :blush:
Thanks guys, Bret.


----------



## BretJordan

Ps: The analogue thermometers you can see aren't used! I use a digital thermometer which is dual probed! 

Bret.


----------



## tetradite

Nice one Bret, they do love an explore after a good clean, think they have to convince themselves it's the same place now it smells different. (And spread some calcium of course, wouldn't be happy unless there was calci everywhere!)

Well, here's where I've got to so far, still got a couple of bits to finish (going to cover the top of the shelf in repti-carpet and trim it's edge with some fake ivy). This is Backpack's viv, but they're basically both the same or will be when I've finished (viv is a vivexotic medium so basically 3 foot by 1.5 foot):










Hot end is the left hand side, can't see in the darkness here, but I've used part of an old TV unit to recess and box in the light and reflector above the viv. Spot Backpack over on the right enjoying her new "toy"... have made her a climbable wall with a cut up old t-shirt (fixed at the top by pegging on to screws), she's barely stopped climbing on this since it went in!

The big mess of plants on the right side is covering a big poster tube that runs most of the depth of the viv - have put this and the climbing wall this side so if she falls there is something there to break her fall.

Better view of the hot end:










Medium gecko cave for the hot hide, large one with moist flannels as her moist hide, half on half off the heat mat. Also most of the heat mat covered in pieces of slate, they seem to love laying out on these to get their bellies warm.

Day one on this setup and there's the calci trail already, straight over the log. Originally got logs like that as hides but they don't seem very comfortable with them - I think the large entrance makes them feel less safe than a cave.

Plants at this end are mostly to provide partial shade - since I have a UV bulb am making sure to try to provide shady areas in both the hot and cool ends, plenty of choice of conditions for them.

And a better view of the cool end:










Water and calci at the front, worm dish at the back (not that she uses it). Real rocks here and there to make sure they have surfaces to blunt their claws off, and as many different textures as possible to rub against if they like when coming in to shed. She seems to like the big rock for laying out on as well. And as said above, big poster tube covered in fake plants (wriggling through these bushier plants seems to be a favourite near shed time as well).

Shelf is made from some old drawers, bracketed the draw front to the wall and then cut up the draw bottom for the top layer. Again as above this bit still to be finished with carpet and plant trim.

I no longer have any nightlights in the viv. I've put the whole room onto red bulbs. Since I'm usually up most of the night it disturbs them less if I light the room this way rather than the vivs, and not having nightlights in the vivs means they don't affect the night time temperature.

Another couple of pics of the setup:



















And a blurry one of Backpack finally achieving her ambition of climbing all the way to the viv roof:










Think that's about it. Warm end fluctuates 30-34, cool end 20-28 depending on time of day and weather but normally 24-26 in the day and 20-22 at night. Humidity is rarely even high enough for the probe to register.

Will try to get some pics of "the stack" tomorrow when it's light, as there's a couple more things to show there. 

Any thoughts, suggestions, comments and complaints are most welcome :2thumb:

EDIT: fixed the picture duplicate


----------



## BretJordan

Very nice looking great job! And can't believe the old t-shirt thing I don't think Loki would ever try and climb up something like that. Wish I had a bigger viv to add more things into and look cool. It's a bit cramped in my 2ft I did have a bit of cork bark and another fake rock but gave to my sister (her horsefields love trampling and digging under them) as they just take up so much room. Makes my viv look like crap!  

Bret.


----------



## tetradite

BretJordan said:


> Very nice looking great job! And can't believe the old t-shirt thing I don't think Loki would ever try and climb up something like that. Wish I had a bigger viv to add more things into and look cool. It's a bit cramped in my 2ft I did have a bit of cork bark and another fake rock but gave to my sister (her horsefields love trampling and digging under them) as they just take up so much room. Makes my viv look like crap!
> 
> Bret.


Cheers dude! Mine are definitely both climbers, I think they were raised with cresties or monkeys or something.

Doesn't matter how big the viv is, there's always more you want to add. Apart from that most of the difference between us is I've got "proper" hides, but the gecks don't care if they've got an exo cave or a margarine tub they make themselves comfy wherever they like


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

Is there anyone on this that understands gecko genetics who can tell me what morphs if any can be expected from pairings a sunglow with a tangerine hypo??


----------



## Mr Chad

Sorry not been on, been at my brothers wedding all weekend doing best man stuff. 

Good news is the course in Birmingham has been cancelled so I'm not away from the gex! No real updates apart from putting another moist hide in with Amy and bernie but using moss instead of Eco earth- they've been for an explore but still insist on sharing the same one. 

Penny is a bit worrying, holding weight but nit seen her eat for a while. Hoping she'll have a few waxies so she at least eats something. 

Sheldon loves to chill in the outside and watch what I'm doing, really is the master of his own space. 

Reptile shop has a second hand 3ft viv with heat mat and thermo for £70 so may get that to give him space.


----------



## LovLight

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> Is there anyone on this that understands gecko genetics who can tell me what morphs if any can be expected from pairings a sunglow with a tangerine hypo??


Presuming neither male or female are carrying any hets? As tgey have not been mentioned, from that pairing you would get Hypo's het Tremper. You will likely see some tangerine element in some offspring as you will some nice carrot tailing (if it is present in one or both parents?) Also it is likely that some if not most will turn out to be Super Hypo (no body spotting) and possibly baldy (no head spotting).

Hypo is a dominant gene which means only one parent needs to carry that gene to produce visual hypo offspring.

Your Sunglow is a combination of the super form of hypo and Tremper albino. There are 3 strains of albino (Tremper, Bell, and Rainwater) all of which are recessive. This means that to get visual albino offspring both parents need to be carrying the gene for the same albino strain either visually or in the form of a 'het'. 
As your hypo is without a 'het' for Tremper? (it is important to be sure there are no hidden hets before attempting to breed any gecko as the 3 albino strains do not and should not be mixed-this is why it is recommended not to breed pet shop bought geckos as quite often it is impossible to trace their lineage)the offspring cannot show any visual albino but all offspring will carry 100% Tremper albino 'het' from their Sunglow parent.

The tangerine element in your hypo is something known as a 'poly' this means that it is not a genetic trait but line bred over several generations. Other line bred traits are the super element of hypos (no body spotting), carrotails and baldys (no head spotting). Breeding two geckos together that both display one or more of these visual traits will produce that same trait in their offspring, often exceeding what is shown in the parents. 

I hope that helps? I'm not to good at explaining these things yet. 


Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LovLight

Hello all at the geckohead hangout of choice 
Apologies once again for my absence of late...but I have an excellent excuse!
Look what has happened 





































Lil teeny tiny dinky winky lovely gorgeous baby gecko bubbies!! 
Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mr Chad

Ooooooooo purdy!!!!!!!!! What are these little stunners then?


----------



## Artisan

LovLight said:


> Hello all at the geckohead hangout of choice
> Apologies once again for my absence of late...but I have an excellent excuse!
> Look what has happened
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Lil teeny tiny dinky winky lovely gorgeous baby gecko bubbies!!
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


Oh here they are again.....the lil geckling angels that are making me weep in a corner with envy :lol2:


----------



## LovLight

Artisan said:


> Oh here they are again.....the lil geckling angels that are making me weep in a corner with envy :lol2:


Lol your green will turn into blushing pink joy next year though hun whrn its your turn! 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LovLight

Mr Chad said:


> Ooooooooo purdy!!!!!!!!! What are these little stunners then?


Thank you Mr Chad 
The top lil girly is as yet still somewhat of a conundrum as she could be one of a few things. Both are from my SS BB male Zephyr and my Mack Murphys Patternless 100% het Tremper and poss het Blizzard (what I'm trying to prove out) girl Star. This first lil girly may well have just proved out that blizzard het too as she looks likely to be either SS Blizzard or like her daddy SS BB (fingers crossed) I'm pretty much 100% that she is SS as she has a very pronounced dorsal stripe. She's also very pearlescent which seems to suggest the visual blizzard as opposed to just being SSTalbino as she would be a bit more pink....so everyone cross there fingers and toes please! 

The second lil girly is a very gorgeous and very clean looking Jungle Mack Talbino het Blizzard and Murphys Patternless so a really nice het set for a diablo project 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dawsgeckos92

*hi*

hello everyone i have just uploaded some stunning geckos into my album feel free to have a look and i should have babies in around three four month


----------



## tetradite

LovLight said:


> the 3 albino strains do not and should not be mixed-this is why it is recommended not to breed pet shop bought geckos as quite often it is impossible to trace their lineage


Is there any reason for this other than the desire to keep the lines separate? Does mixing albino strains produce undesirable results health wise for the offspring or is it just so people can "know what they've got"?


----------



## Mr Chad

Went up to Reptilia, and had the viv off them. The thermostat is also one with a magic eye, so thats a saving there on a decent bit of kit.

All disinfected and wiped out and came up really clean.

Big boy is so much happier, and was wondering round like mad. Hopefully make him even friendlier and give him some exercise.


----------



## tetradite

Mr Chad said:


> Went up to Reptilia, and had the viv off them. The thermostat is also one with a magic eye, so thats a saving there on a decent bit of kit.
> 
> All disinfected and wiped out and came up really clean.
> 
> Big boy is so much happier, and was wondering round like mad. Hopefully make him even friendlier and give him some exercise.
> 
> image
> 
> image


I do love his messy looking chops. Can't argue with that price either :2thumb:


----------



## Artisan

Mr Chad said:


> Went up to Reptilia, and had the viv off them. The thermostat is also one with a magic eye, so thats a saving there on a decent bit of kit.
> 
> All disinfected and wiped out and came up really clean.
> 
> Big boy is so much happier, and was wondering round like mad. Hopefully make him even friendlier and give him some exercise.
> 
> image
> 
> image


Sheldons going to be king of his castle in that for sure! : victory:


----------



## LovLight

tetradite said:


> Is there any reason for this other than the desire to keep the lines separate? Does mixing albino strains produce undesirable results health wise for the offspring or is it just so people can "know what they've got"?


There is no evidence to suggest that mixing albino strains causes any health issues. Its more a case of muddying the breeding lines as if bred together different albino strains do not produce visual albino babies. They produce double het normal babies which if sold on can be bred unknowingly muddying the waters. Double albino het babies can also be very hard to sell on as they are seen as 'undesirable' and tbh most people who know their stuff wont touch them with a barge pole for fear of tainting their breeding lines.
Where possible I would say its best to try and avoid breeding pet shop bought geckos unless you can trace the parentage back. Not because a pet shop gecko is in anyway second rate...I have a few myself and they as lovely as those I have purchased from breeders. It is however best to know in advance any hets and possible hets of the geckos in your care if you have plans to breed them. This way there is less chance of anything bad being passed on to future generations and it also makes morphing the hatchli gs you produce a far easier prospect. 


Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LovLight

Mr Chad said:


> Went up to Reptilia, and had the viv off them. The thermostat is also one with a magic eye, so thats a saving there on a decent bit of kit.
> 
> All disinfected and wiped out and came up really clean.
> 
> Big boy is so much happier, and was wondering round like mad. Hopefully make him even friendlier and give him some exercise.
> 
> image
> 
> image


Looking good! 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mr Chad

Sheldon having a mooch about. Thrown his eco earth all over the place already - making himself at home. :2thumb:


----------



## LovLight

Mr Chad said:


> Sheldon having a mooch about. Thrown his eco earth all over the place already - making himself at home. :2thumb:
> 
> [URL=http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a290/chadder69/null_zps6b676323.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a290/chadder69/null_zps6705ca14.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a290/chadder69/null_zpsc50b89d4.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a290/chadder69/null_zps3125a92c.jpg]image[/URL]


I think he approves 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Artisan

Mr Chad said:


> Sheldon having a mooch about. Thrown his eco earth all over the place already - making himself at home. :2thumb:
> 
> [URL=http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a290/chadder69/null_zps6b676323.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a290/chadder69/null_zps6705ca14.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a290/chadder69/null_zpsc50b89d4.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a290/chadder69/null_zps3125a92c.jpg]image[/URL]


He's having a marvellous time! ....is that much fun even allowed? :gasp:


----------



## Mr Chad

Artisan said:


> He's having a marvellous time! ....is that much fun even allowed? :gasp:


It is here, its a party house. :2thumb:


----------



## Artisan

Mr Chad said:


> It is here, its a party house. :2thumb:


Can my lot come round to party central for a rave up? They will bring a dubia instead of a bottle


----------



## babychessie

Gah, only been off for a couple of days and have missed so much! You guys have been busy!



BretJordan said:


> Changed Loki's viv about after another clean and caught him exploring couple mins later! As you may notice I have now put 2 moist hides in for him. This is just so he can decide which one he would like to use. One of the hides is half on the heat mat and one just off of it. Also re-added the loo roll see if he uses it at all. Moved his rock to the front of the viv see if it gets any use as I've not seen him use it yet!
> 
> His viv as it is now.
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/null-81.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Climbing the rock!  First time for everything huh?
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/null-82.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> On top of his moist hide :bash: Meant to be inside of it!! And looks like he's already enjoyed the fresh calcium bowl as you can see his prints into his warm hide!
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/null-83.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Lucky he's got a cute face... :blush:
> Thanks guys, Bret.


That looks so good! :no1:
(the climbing shirt is an awesome idea)



LovLight said:


> Hello all at the geckohead hangout of choice
> Apologies once again for my absence of late...but I have an excellent excuse!
> Look what has happened
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Lil teeny tiny dinky winky lovely gorgeous baby gecko bubbies!!
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


They're stunning- congrats! :2thumb: Loving the little white conundrum :whistling2:



Artisan said:


> Can my lot come round to party central for a rave up? They will bring a dubia instead of a bottle


Sounds like a fab idea- count me in 

I had a look at your website and it looks so,so good! The care information is also really fab and very information! Waheyy- Artisan geckos is away!  :lol2:


----------



## dawsgeckos92

*some of the new crew*

extreme emerine male








extreme emerine females


----------



## dawsgeckos92

*some of the new crew*


----------



## dawsgeckos92

*marble*


----------



## dawsgeckos92

*White & Yellow Tangerine Hypo*


----------



## Mr Chad

Artisan said:


> Can my lot come round to party central for a rave up? They will bring a dubia instead of a bottle


Of course, although I think Sheldon may be a bit of a horny bugger once he see's all those lovely ladies.

I have a feeling he's gonna be horny on legs.

I was going to get some Dubias earlier, no idea how long they'd been there but all aside from one per tub were dead.


----------



## Artisan

babychessie said:


> I had a look at your website and it looks so,so good! The care information is also really fab and very information! Waheyy- Artisan geckos is away!  :lol2:


Aw thanks for taking the time to look hun  so glad you like it. Still lots more to add on....but me being impatient - I had to put it up ha ha : victory:


----------



## tetradite

Finally got the last bits of Backpack's refitting done and sorted the same stuff out for Shenanigan's viv... he's not as impressed with his climbing wall as she was but I must have got some of the slate in the right place this time, he's clinging to it like it's his long lost lover.

Unfortunately, as I finished off I realised... have very nicely boxed in his poop corner so am going to have to move about 4 things to get in to spot clean.

Pooping is so different between the two of them: he always poops in the same place in the viv no matter what furniture you put there, but she always poops in the same hide, no matter where in the viv I put it. (When she's not pooping on me that is).

Think she is happier in her new home, much less scratching to come out so far!

Now I just need to hold firm and NOT get another geck for the spare viv.


----------



## Johnsteele1984

Hi there 
Could some1 give me a link to the best care sheet plz?
Had a bearded dragon for years and thinking of getting a Leo 


Thanks john


----------



## Artisan

tetradite said:


> Finally got the last bits of Backpack's refitting done and sorted the same stuff out for Shenanigan's viv... he's not as impressed with his climbing wall as she was but I must have got some of the slate in the right place this time, he's clinging to it like it's his long lost lover.
> 
> Unfortunately, as I finished off I realised... have very nicely boxed in his poop corner so am going to have to move about 4 things to get in to spot clean.
> 
> Pooping is so different between the two of them: he always poops in the same place in the viv no matter what furniture you put there, but she always poops in the same hide, no matter where in the viv I put it. (When she's not pooping on me that is).
> 
> Think she is happier in her new home, much less scratching to come out so far!
> 
> Now I just need to hold firm and NOT get another geck for the spare viv.


None of mine have ever pooped on me thank goodness....but i do have a female that does go in one of her hides. I think she's rather ashamed of the act of toileting...so tries to be descreet in her little private port-a-loo


----------



## tetradite

Artisan said:


> None of mine have ever pooped on me thank goodness....but i do have a female that does go in one of her hides. I think she's rather ashamed of the act of toileting...so tries to be descreet in her little private port-a-loo


:lol2:

That's what I don't understand with Backpack, either total privacy in the hide or total exhibitionism, never anywhere inbetween! She does it so close to my ear I can hear it coming out half the time. The most amusing though was once on my shoulder, I turned to try and see what she was up to and the only bit of her I could get into focus was a back leg, stuck out and shaking like the clappers, must have needed to strain to get that one out. Bless.

By the way, since I nicked the shelf idea off you, do you find they're OK to have the water bowl up there or do you think that's making them work too hard for it? I've stuck their water/calci on the shelves for now, but don't want to be cruel!


----------



## Artisan

tetradite said:


> :lol2:
> 
> That's what I don't understand with Backpack, either total privacy in the hide or total exhibitionism, never anywhere inbetween! She does it so close to my ear I can hear it coming out half the time. The most amusing though was once on my shoulder, I turned to try and see what she was up to and the only bit of her I could get into focus was a back leg, stuck out and shaking like the clappers, must have needed to strain to get that one out. Bless.
> 
> By the way, since I nicked the shelf idea off you, do you find they're OK to have the water bowl up there or do you think that's making them work too hard for it? I've stuck their water/calci on the shelves for now, but don't want to be cruel!


Ha ha thats so funny  lucky you never got it in your ear ole!

Funnily enough....i tried a few weeks ago on some of the gecks to move their water bowls on to a shelf.... just to see what they did...i caught 2 of them drinking from theirs so they are fine with that and soon learn where the water is : victory:


----------



## Gazedd

Can I just clarify that I can fill a pop bottle cap up with Reptivite (+D3) to allow Crash to replenish as and when he wants to...? I do dust his food but I've read they may wish to control their own intake.


----------



## tetradite

Gazedd said:


> Can I just clarify that I can fill a pop bottle cap up with Reptivite (+D3) to allow Crash to replenish as and when he wants to...? I do dust his food but I've read they may wish to control their own intake.


Just pure calci for self supplementation, not calci +D3 or a multivit like Reptivite. If you're dusting your food and it's well gutloaded they should have no need to self supplement with anything other than pure calcium.



Artisan said:


> Ha ha thats so funny  lucky you never got it in your ear ole!
> 
> Funnily enough....i tried a few weeks ago on some of the gecks to move their water bowls on to a shelf.... just to see what they did...i caught 2 of them drinking from theirs so they are fine with that and soon learn where the water is : victory:


Grand, ta. I suppose since I've got the water and calci in the same place it'll be obvious pretty quickly whether they've found it or not!


----------



## Artisan

Gazedd said:


> Can I just clarify that I can fill a pop bottle cap up with Reptivite (+D3) to allow Crash to replenish as and when he wants to...? I do dust his food but I've read they may wish to control their own intake.


As tetradite said....just pure calcium in a cap in the viv. If you are already dusting with a livefood supplement such as repashy calcium plus (which you should be) then just pure calcium in a bowl so the geck doesnt get an overdose of D3 : victory:


----------



## Gazedd

tetradite said:


> Just pure calci for self supplementation, not calci +D3 or a multivit like Reptivite. If you're dusting your food and it's well gutloaded they should have no need to self supplement with anything other than pure calcium.


I try to gut feed but I struggle to full understand what to give them. I've given my mealies potato and apple to feed on however the hoppers just have the oats they came with.


----------



## Gazedd

Artisan said:


> As tetradite said....just pure calcium in a cap in the viv. If you are already dusting with a livefood supplement such as repashy calcium plus (which you should be) then just pure calcium in a bowl so the geck doesnt get an overdose of D3 : victory:


Oh god, I fear I have once again been given mixed infomation. I only have Reptivite +d3 and wasn't adviced they can OD on D3... I'll need to buy a none d3 calc too right? 

whats the ratio's throughout the week you recommend?


----------



## Artisan

Gazedd said:


> Oh god, I fear I have once again been given mixed infomation. I only have Reptivite +d3 and wasn't adviced they can OD on D3... I'll need to buy a none d3 calc too right?
> 
> whats the ratio's throughout the week you recommend?


Oh well at least you can sort it out now. I will put up some links for you in a second. Bear with me


----------



## tetradite

Gazedd said:


> I try to gut feed but I struggle to full understand what to give them. I've given my mealies potato and apple to feed on however the hoppers just have the oats they came with.


I can't be doing with the aggro of feeding fresh veg etc, whatever I put in seems to rot in 5 seconds flat and I've never got that much variety of veg in the house to offer them anyway. I've wound up using the repashy gutload supplement... I use oats and bran as the bulk of my feeders' diet, bug gel for their hydration and every other time I add bug gel I cover it in the gutload supplement. Mealworms and crickets seem to go nuts for this, dubias and locusts less so (from what I can tell so far dubias seem to prefer chocolate digestives and jamaica ginger cake, but that's another story...)

Not saying this is a good/bad approach, just what I do.



Gazedd said:


> Oh god, I fear I have once again been given mixed infomation. I only have Reptivite +d3 and wasn't adviced they can OD on D3... I'll need to buy a none d3 calc too right?
> 
> whats the ratio's throughout the week you recommend?


Personal recommendation: ditch the reptivite, use repashy calcium plus for dusting feeders (no thinking or ratios involved you just use it every single feed) and pure (no D3) calcium in the bottle cap.


----------



## Artisan

This is what you need to dust his live food with at every meal

REPASHY CALCIUM PLUS 4oz BAG (THE ONLY REPTILE SUPPLEMENT YOU NEED) | eBay

This is what you need to leave in a cap at all times in the viv. 

Pro Rep Calci Dust 200g - pure Calcium Carbonate Supplement

You need both these or your leo will get ill as it wont be getting all the important vits/minerals it needs.

It does say on repashy that "its the only supplement you need" but you can't leave it in the viv instead of calcium as your geck will get too much vitamin D3. : victory:


----------



## Gazedd

tetradite said:


> I can't be doing with the aggro of feeding fresh veg etc, whatever I put in seems to rot in 5 seconds flat and I've never got that much variety of veg in the house to offer them anyway. I've wound up using the repashy gutload supplement... I use oats and bran as the bulk of my feeders' diet, bug gel for their hydration and every other time I add bug gel I cover it in the gutload supplement. Mealworms and crickets seem to go nuts for this, dubias and locusts less so (from what I can tell so far dubias seem to prefer chocolate digestives and jamaica ginger cake, but that's another story...)
> 
> Not saying this is a good/bad approach, just what I do.
> 
> 
> 
> Personal recommendation: ditch the reptivite, use repashy calcium plus for dusting feeders (no thinking or ratios involved you just use it every single feed) and pure (no D3) calcium in the bottle cap.





Artisan said:


> This is what you need to dust his live food with at every meal
> 
> REPASHY CALCIUM PLUS 4oz BAG (THE ONLY REPTILE SUPPLEMENT YOU NEED) | eBay
> 
> This is what you need to leave in a cap at all times in the viv.
> 
> Pro Rep Calci Dust 200g - pure Calcium Carbonate Supplement
> 
> You need both these or your leo will get ill as it wont be getting all the important vits/minerals it needs.
> 
> It does say on repashy that "its the only supplement you need" but you can't leave it in the viv instead of calcium as your geck will get too much vitamin D3. : victory:




Guys thank you, this whole reptile world for beginners is very conflicting and confusing to begin with espesially when you "trust" your local stores to give you advice but then go online and the whole world turns around and tells you they were wrong.


----------



## Artisan

Gazedd said:


> Guys thank you, this whole reptile world for beginners is very conflicting and confusing to begin with espesially when you "trust" your local stores to give you advice but then go online and the whole world turns around and tells you they were wrong.


It's so confusing for newbies i agree! can be a minefield and leave you feeling you don't know what to do for the best : victory:


----------



## Gazedd

thats certainly the feeling i've had for 3 weeks, just as soon as I thought I had something right, someone goes against it lol

But anyway the main thing is that Crash is still alive and we're slowly understanding best practices...


----------



## russwhite

*mooshoo chilling*

heres a pic of mooshoo chilling out with his mum lol


----------



## tetradite

Gazedd said:


> thats certainly the feeling i've had for 3 weeks, just as soon as I thought I had something right, someone goes against it lol
> 
> But anyway the main thing is that Crash is still alive and we're slowly understanding best practices...


The more I read the more I realise: it's a hard thing to accept sometimes (because we love them and we worry) but leos are tough and adaptable little souls, like little tanks. 

Short of actually poisoning them, burning them, running them through a blender or making them listen to One Direction there's very little they won't soldier on through for a short period, it seems to be months and years of bad care that causes them real problems.

Getting it right in the long run is what matters most :2thumb:


----------



## Mr Chad

tetradite said:


> The more I read the more I realise: it's a hard thing to accept sometimes (because we love them and we worry) but leos are tough and adaptable little souls, like little tanks.
> 
> Short of actually poisoning them, burning them, running them through a blender or making them listen to One Direction there's very little they won't soldier on through for a short period, it seems to be months and years of bad care that causes them real problems.
> 
> Getting it right in the long run is what matters most :2thumb:


I dont think any animal could survive a direct burst of One Direction. Personally i'd rather take the blender.


----------



## Gazedd

Mr Chad said:


> I dont think any animal could survive a direct burst of One Direction. Personally i'd rather take the blender.


I certainly agree, the blender option is far more enjoyable.


----------



## Artisan

Mr Chad said:


> I dont think any animal could survive a direct burst of One Direction. Personally i'd rather take the blender.


Ha ha....im with you Chadlington


----------



## Mr Chad

Artisan said:


> Ha ha....im with you Chadlington



I've heard your taste in music, no chance of any one direction in your collection. I like rock music, but yours was even too heavy for me :lol2:


----------



## Gazedd

Mr Chad said:


> I've heard your taste in music, no chance of any one direction in your collection. I like rock music, but yours was even too heavy for me :lol2:


Oh no, death metal...?


----------



## Artisan

Mr Chad said:


> I've heard your taste in music, no chance of any one direction in your collection. I like rock music, but yours was even too heavy for me :lol2:


My music isn't heavy :lol2:


Gazedd said:


> Oh no, death metal...?


Haha...no death metal. Very varied. Anything from breath carolina to bring me the horizon....and you cant call youmeatsix heavy :gasp:


----------



## Mr Chad

Artisan said:


> My music isn't heavy :lol2:
> 
> 
> Haha...no death metal. Very varied. Anything from breath carolina to bring me the horizon....and you cant call youmeatsix heavy :gasp:


Falling in reverse? That was pretty heavy - at least the parts I heard.


----------



## Gazedd

I feel I need to YouTube some of these names.


----------



## Artisan

Mr Chad said:


> Falling in reverse? That was pretty heavy - at least the parts I heard.


:lol2: thats my uplifting music  eaaaasy listening to me heh heh

I do have olly murs as a guilty pleasure though lol


----------



## Mr Chad

Gazedd said:


> I feel I need to YouTube some of these names.



Falling In Reverse - "Champion" (Full Album Stream) - YouTube

I must have just caught a heavier track, as I like lots of the other stuff.

My fave bands are blackstone cherry, Red hot chili peppers and Heavens basement.


----------



## Naomi23jayne

i like [email protected] listening to them as i type :mf_dribble:


----------



## Artisan

Mr Chad said:


> Falling In Reverse - "Champion" (Full Album Stream) - YouTube
> 
> I must have just caught a heavier track, as I like lots of the other stuff.
> 
> My fave bands are blackstone cherry, Red hot chili peppers and Heavens basement.


Your talking to a middle aged ex groupy here. Had one helluva party with the chilllis back in the day  

Still a avid gig goer ....only now I tag along with my 20 year old daughter ha ha - we have the same musical taste and I filled an ambition id been chasing for a fair rew years last year. Managed to meet and chat with my idol. Bert mccracken of the used


----------



## Mr Chad

Artisan said:


> Your talking to a middle aged ex groupy here. Had one helluva party with the chilllis back in the day
> 
> Still a avid gig goer ....only now I tag along with my 20 year old daughter ha ha - we have the same musical taste


Love the Chilis, saw them last time they were in the UK at sheffield. Blackstone are brilliant live, the lead singer has an amazing voice.

Check out heavens basement if you've not heard them. UK band been around for a few years but just making it big now. Just done all the big festivals in the USA. Nominated for a few Kerrang awards for best album and new artist.

Heaven's Basement - Executioner's Day [HQ] (New Version 2012) - YouTube


----------



## Naomi23jayne

Caught Dexter in his moist hide : victory:

i think his colouring's looking lovely


----------



## Artisan

Naomi23jayne said:


> Caught Dexter in his moist hide : victory:
> [URL=http://i1344.photobucket.com/albums/p649/naomi23jayne/Dexter%20-%20leopard%20gecko/IMG_12131_zps17d61a53.jpg]image[/URL]
> i think his colouring's looking lovely


Dexter is looking chilled out there


----------



## Artisan

Naomi23jayne said:


> Caught Dexter in his moist hide : victory:
> [URL=http://i1344.photobucket.com/albums/p649/naomi23jayne/Dexter%20-%20leopard%20gecko/IMG_12131_zps17d61a53.jpg]image[/URL]
> i think his colouring's looking lovely


Oh my goodness naomi....you sig pic is MASSIVE! :lol2:


----------



## Naomi23jayne

Artisan said:


> Oh my goodness naomi....you sig pic is MASSIVE! :lol2:


aha i know sorry :blush: im working on something smaller : victory:


----------



## Artisan

Naomi23jayne said:


> aha i know sorry :blush: im working on something smaller : victory:


:lol2: nice to see your animal family though


----------



## Naomi23jayne

Artisan said:


> :lol2: nice to see your animal family though


thanks :lol2: i didnt know it was going to come out that big, i had shrunken it:bash:


----------



## laksomeister

Oh, you have great bands in the uk, I'm definately coming over there sometime! InMe and Deaf Havana are my big uk favourites!


----------



## Artisan

laksomeister said:


> Oh, you have great bands in the uk, I'm definately coming over there sometime! InMe and Deaf Havana are my big uk favourites!


These are both great bands too....love both of these :2thumb:


----------



## BretJordan

I like all of the bands that have been said apart from the odd few I've not heard of but I can listen to any genre even the heavier stuff. My family just came back from download festival at weekend. Rubbing it in they saw Ranmstein, papa roach, Lino bizkit, a day to remember and so many more.. Not fair! 

Bret.


----------



## BretJordan

Lino bizkit?  my iPhone makes me laugh... Limp bizkit...


----------



## Artisan

Well I nicked lovlights idea for making my own hides. Knocked this one up in less then 10 mins and that includes cooking in microwave time. Bought some stone effect plastikote spray paint and just need to paint and varnish it now : victory:


----------



## ayrshire bob

laksomeister said:


> Oh, you have great bands in the uk, I'm definately coming over there sometime! InMe and Deaf Havana are my big uk favourites!


MON THE BIFFY! Biffy Clyro are from my home town, it's amazing having watched them from when they started in my local pub, to headlining festivals! Proud of my boys! 

On a gecko related matter, saw bubbles eat for the first time! So relieved to actually see it, and not rely on poop lol. Was only a second cricket but he had no hesitation in gobbling it up lol hen saw him on the edge of the worm dish, but didn't see him eat any but at least I know he knows what he should eat lol I'm a happy daddy lol

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## Artisan

ayrshire bob said:


> MON THE BIFFY! Biffy Clyro are from my home town, it's amazing having watched them from when they started in my local pub, to headlining festivals! Proud of my boys!
> 
> On a gecko related matter, saw bubbles eat for the first time! So relieved to actually see it, and not rely on poop lol. Was only a second cricket but he had no hesitation in gobbling it up lol hen saw him on the edge of the worm dish, but didn't see him eat any but at least I know he knows what he should eat lol I'm a happy daddy lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


The biffy are good live...saw them support linkin park a few years back  used to get kerrang for years.....now I nick my daughters ha ha 

On the gecko front...it's always a relief to actually see them eat....even though you know they must be eating when you're not looking


----------



## Mr Chad

I want to see Penny eating, its been quite a while. She's maintaining weight but its always good to see for your own piece of mind.

Just moved all the vivs around so Sheldon is now on top of Bernie and Amy. Penny gets relegated to the table top for the time being.

Getting my loft sorted next week so long term they're all going up there into a bit of a reptile room. Just need it insulating and boarding.....oh and some plug sockets lol


----------



## ayrshire bob

Mr Chad said:


> I want to see Penny eating, its been quite a while. She's maintaining weight but its always good to see for your own piece of mind.
> 
> Just moved all the vivs around so Sheldon is now on top of Bernie and Amy. Penny gets relegated to the table top for the time being.
> 
> Getting my loft sorted next week so long term they're all going up there into a bit of a reptile room. Just need it insulating and boarding.....oh and some plug sockets lol


Yea it's definitely good for peace of mind! Was like a wee kid seeing santa lol, jaw dropped and I couldn't move for a few seconds, wasn't expecting to see it. 

Reptile room sounds like a plan! (big extension cord for plug sockets ;-) lol) 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## ayrshire bob

Artisan said:


> The biffy are good live...saw them support linkin park a few years back  used to get kerrang for years.....now I nick my daughters ha ha
> 
> On the gecko front...it's always a relief to actually see them eat....even though you know they must be eating when you're not looking


Biffy Clyro are the best live band in the UK at the moment! Everyone go and see them ;-) 

Yea good to know it's not just magic poo, it's from actually eating lol

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## Artisan

I thought id add some pics of the hides I made today (idea stolen from lovlight....thanks hun)Made from salt dough/cooked in microwave/spray painted with textured stone effect paint.....have yet to finish them off with spraying any bits I've missed and yacht varnish.Not bad for a first attempt*


----------



## ayrshire bob

Artisan said:


> I thought id add some pics of the hides I made today (idea stolen from lovlight....thanks hun)Made from salt dough/cooked in microwave/spray painted with textured stone effect paint.....have yet to finish them off with spraying any bits I've missed and yacht varnish.Not bad for a first attempt*
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Salt dough? What's that when it's at home? Lol excuse my ignorance 

They look like they are pretty awesome! Cheap to make I take it? 

Good work! 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## Artisan

ayrshire bob said:


> Salt dough? What's that when it's at home? Lol excuse my ignorance
> 
> They look like they are pretty awesome! Cheap to make I take it?
> 
> Good work!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


Salt dough....you must have made it when you were a kid? :gasp: plain flour/salt & water......cheap as chips


----------



## tetradite

Since we're declaring music tastes, apart from disliking One Direction, here's me, sorry if it's a long list but I really am a "bits and pieces from lots of places" kinda guy.

I'm largely stuck in the 90's (Soundgarden, RATM, Blind Melon, Black Crowes), newer stuff I like tends to be more acoustic/country/bluegrassy (Old Crow Medicine Show, Gillian Welch & David Rawlins etc).

Got a lot of love for a few eras of punk too (The Clash, Ramones, earlier Green Day, Dropkick Murphys) and a few eras of ska (Desmond Dekker, Specials, Operation Ivy) and proper old school blues (Leadbelly, Robert Johnson, John Lee Hooker). 

Quite a few more genres I'm in and out of including earlier hip-hop, Atlantic soul, early rock 'n' roll, but I could be here all day, just a few more name-checks I'll feel bad if I don't include: Gil-Scott Heron, The Pogues, Tom Waits... add a few of the absolutely most obvious (Stones, Marley etc) and you start to get the very muddy and confused picture.

Just to slightly link this post to gecks, last night I dreamed Romulans stole my leopard geckos. Damn sneaky Romulans.


----------



## Mr Chad

tetradite said:


> Since we're declaring music tastes, apart from disliking One Direction, here's me, sorry if it's a long list but I really am a "bits and pieces from lots of places" kinda guy.
> 
> I'm largely stuck in the 90's (Soundgarden, RATM, Blind Melon, Black Crowes), newer stuff I like tends to be more acoustic/country/bluegrassy (Old Crow Medicine Show, Gillian Welch & David Rawlins etc).
> 
> Got a lot of love for a few eras of punk too (The Clash, Ramones, earlier Green Day, Dropkick Murphys) and a few eras of ska (Desmond Dekker, Specials, Operation Ivy) and proper old school blues (Leadbelly, Robert Johnson, John Lee Hooker).
> 
> Quite a few more genres I'm in and out of including earlier hip-hop, Atlantic soul, early rock 'n' roll, but I could be here all day, just a few more name-checks I'll feel bad if I don't include: Gil-Scott Heron, The Pogues, Tom Waits... add a few of the absolutely most obvious (Stones, Marley etc) and you start to get the very muddy and confused picture.
> 
> Just to slightly link this post to gecks, last night I dreamed Romulans stole my leopard geckos. Damn sneaky Romulans.


Damn those Romulans :gasp: :lol2:


----------



## babychessie

Mr Chad said:


> Falling In Reverse - "Champion" (Full Album Stream) - YouTube
> 
> I must have just caught a heavier track, as I like lots of the other stuff.
> 
> My fave bands are blackstone cherry, Red hot chili peppers and Heavens basement.


Awhh yess, I love the chillis! What good taste we have on this thread, I'm glad there's no one-directioners here! 



Johnsteele1984 said:


> Hi there
> Could some1 give me a link to the best care sheet plz?
> Had a bearded dragon for years and thinking of getting a Leo
> 
> 
> Thanks john


Sure thing- this one is very helpful;

Home - Moon Geckos

and there is of course Artisan's good old page, full of useful info  :
http://artisangeckos.yolasite.com/leopard-gecko-care.php


----------



## tetradite

Chillis had one good album. :whistling2:


----------



## Scrimey

Ermm .. what's wrong with One Direction ? I'm a self confessed Directioner till I die






Don't worry , I kid I kid , me no like them , infact me despise them : victory:


----------



## babychessie

Scrimey said:


> Ermm .. what's wrong with One Direction ? I'm a self confessed Directioner till I die
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry , I kid I kid , me no like them , infact me despise them : victory:


PHEW, I was just thinking ohh crappp :lol2:


----------



## Mr Chad

tetradite said:


> Chillis had one good album. :whistling2:


Take that back!! :lol2:

Mothers milk, californication and by the way are all brilliant. Dropped off with stadium arcadium as it was too long. 

I'm with you is good but for a different sound.

I'm not a massive fan of the early stuff, freaky styley and RHCP are a bit too rappy.



Scrimey said:


> Ermm .. what's wrong with One Direction ? I'm a self confessed Directioner till I die
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry , I kid I kid , me no like them , infact me despise them : victory:



I was about to banish you forever.

On a leo note - Penny must read the forums as she's just eaten. Sheldons viv is now chest height and I had Bernie on my shoulder - he soon perked up and came over to the glass - told you he was a horny bugger.


----------



## LovLight

Iddy biddy gecko cuteness! :-D






























Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## babychessie

LovLight said:


> Iddy biddy gecko cuteness! :-D
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


sooo sweet! Does he/she have a name yet?


----------



## tetradite

Mr Chad said:


> Take that back!! :lol2:
> 
> Mothers milk, californication and by the way are all brilliant. Dropped off with stadium arcadium as it was too long.
> 
> I'm with you is good but for a different sound.
> 
> I'm not a massive fan of the early stuff, freaky styley and RHCP are a bit too rappy.


You haven't even mentioned the good album! (Blood Sugar Sex Magik) :2thumb:


----------



## Mr Chad

tetradite said:


> You haven't even mentioned the good album! (Blood Sugar Sex Magik) :2thumb:


I knew there was one missing from that period and couldnt remember which one it was lol.

I'd say it's bettter than mothers milk.


----------



## ayrshire bob

Must be an English thing... Lol
Sets hard I take it? What's the recipe then? Educate me lol

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## Artisan

LovLight said:


> Iddy biddy gecko cuteness! :-D
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


I've commented about 50 times on facebook on your beautiful babbas......one more time wont matter.....GORGEOUS!


----------



## ayrshire bob

Mr Chad said:


> I knew there was one missing from that period and couldnt remember which one it was lol.
> 
> I'd say it's bettter than mothers milk.


Tough call but I think blood sugar sex magic edges it  

No one has mentioned Metallica yet... I pronounce myself to be a huge fan, yes they are a couple of egomaniacs, (big poppa her & lars) but they make some nice noises ;-), at anger aside lol

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## ayrshire bob

LovLight said:


> Iddy biddy gecko cuteness! :-D
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


Me likey! Good work!  

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## tetradite

ayrshire bob said:


> Tough call but I think blood sugar sex magic edges it
> 
> No one has mentioned Metallica yet... I pronounce myself to be a huge fan, yes they are a couple of egomaniacs, (big poppa her & lars) but they make some nice noises ;-), at anger aside lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


Some Kind Of Monster is one of the most entertaining films ever. I kind of want to like them but every time I try I come back to that film, or Lars and the Napster fiasco. Can't separate the art from the artist unfortunately!

Coming back to leos again, does anybody have any that seem to like music? Mine run in fear whenever I put something on the stereo, but seem fascinated and want to investigate if I play a bit of acoustic guitar myself... guess they prefer live music!


----------



## Mr Chad

I wouldn't say fan but I can listen to Metallica, tbh I'll listen to owt with a good guitar sound. 

I like instrumental guitar players like joe satriani, joe stump, Michael angelo battio and Charlie parra del riego too, find it so relaxing.

Sheldon has settled in amazing- he thinks he's a monkey!



















Dunno if its the repashy or not buy the yellow on Amy is really starting to pop!


----------



## Alpine

Mr Chad said:


> I wouldn't say fan but I can listen to Metallica, tbh I'll listen to owt with a good guitar sound.
> 
> I like instrumental guitar players like joe satriani, joe stump, Michael angelo battio and Charlie parra del riego too, find it so relaxing.
> 
> Sheldon has settled in amazing- he thinks he's a monkey!
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Dunno if its the repashy or not buy the yellow on Amy is really starting to pop!
> 
> image


Looks awesome! love the tiles or lino! I need to find some to get rid of the repti carpet. Tonight I added the sand pit for my guy and the first thing he did was started digging lol.

I'm going to let him settle down now for a while before I do anymore messing around. 

I'll wack some pictures up in a little while .


----------



## Mr Chad

Alpine said:


> Looks awesome! love the tiles or lino! I need to find some to get rid of the repti carpet. Tonight I added the sand pit for my guy and the first thing he did was started digging lol.
> 
> I'm going to let him settle down now for a while before I do anymore messing around.
> 
> I'll wack some pictures up in a little while .


Glad you did what u felt right, surely a small box with the right sand can't hurt him. 

I fell lucky with the Lino- £7 and its done 3 vivs and an exoterra viv too.


----------



## Alpine

Mr Chad said:


> Glad you did what u felt right, surely a small box with the right sand can't hurt him.
> 
> I fell lucky with the Lino- £7 and its done 3 vivs and an exoterra viv too.


Thanks, he is seemingly happier. If he starts to eat it or act odd I'll remove it but for now it's on trial and he seems to be perking up already 

I went straight to Argos and bought a £2.99 Childrens play sand! 15kg bargain!

Omg where did you get that???


----------



## Artisan

Mr Chad said:


> Glad you did what u felt right, surely a small box with the right sand can't hurt him.
> 
> I fell lucky with the Lino- £7 and its done 3 vivs and an exoterra viv too.


I love bargains like this :-D I got a roll of 3 x 10 foot a few months back fir £10 in black marble just the colour/style I was after


----------



## Alpine

So I'm clever... I knew my camera's battery was on it's last legs for a while and each time I've been pushing it without charging. I spotted the little guy hiding in his favourite spot above his moist hide and managed to get a picture and the battery went! Epic fail.

I'll post this up and tomorrow get a picture of the entire viv.

You may just make out the start of his sand pit lol!!


----------



## tetradite

Must admit I'm thinking of trying to add in some kind of digging area like that. Mine are almost entirely tweezer/drop fed and I have the spare viv now for if they want to have a proper hunt so impaction risk very minimal.

Just saw Shenanigans doing the strangest thing: was laying down with his belly pressed tight against the warm slate, really happy look on his face and using his legs to spin himself around in a circle while still staying pressed hard down. (Nothing wrong with his legs as walking fine before and after, and wasn't like that deranged enigma spin at all). Dunno if he was scratching an itch, getting ready to shed, spreading his scent or what but he seemed very happy!


----------



## Alpine

tetradite said:


> Must admit I'm thinking of trying to add in some kind of digging area like that. Mine are almost entirely tweezer/drop fed and I have the spare viv now for if they want to have a proper hunt so impaction risk very minimal.
> 
> Just saw Shenanigans doing the strangest thing: was laying down with his belly pressed tight against the warm slate, really happy look on his face and using his legs to spin himself around in a circle while still staying pressed hard down. (Nothing wrong with his legs as walking fine before and after, and wasn't like that deranged enigma spin at all). Dunno if he was scratching an itch, getting ready to shed, spreading his scent or what but he seemed very happy!


I would do it again for sure, it makes him happy from what I can see and it is very aesthetically pleasing. ( :

Lol they do the strangest things! Leo's definitely seem to have more personality than what I used to keep (Berber Skinks) I loved them don't get me wrong but Leo's are far more interesting to watch when they're awake lol!


----------



## ayrshire bob

tetradite said:


> Must admit I'm thinking of trying to add in some kind of digging area like that. Mine are almost entirely tweezer/drop fed and I have the spare viv now for if they want to have a proper hunt so impaction risk very minimal.
> 
> Just saw Shenanigans doing the strangest thing: was laying down with his belly pressed tight against the warm slate, really happy look on his face and using his legs to spin himself around in a circle while still staying pressed hard down. (Nothing wrong with his legs as walking fine before and after, and wasn't like that deranged enigma spin at all). Dunno if he was scratching an itch, getting ready to shed, spreading his scent or what but he seemed very happy!


Lol sounds amusing, should a got a video of it. ;-) 

I just fed and watered bubbles, decided to let him get my scent a bit, taste me etc, then got brave and picked him up, he walked a few steps on my hand then sat there. I let him have plenty of opportunity to walk off so can only deduce he was either happy enough to sit there or scared stiff, but he walked off no problem a few mins later. Does that sound ok or should I leave him well alone for a while yet? 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## Artisan

Alpine said:


> I would do it again for sure, it makes him happy from what I can see and it is very aesthetically pleasing. ( :
> 
> Lol they do the strangest things! Leo's definitely seem to have more personality than what I used to keep (Berber Skinks) I loved them don't get me wrong but Leo's are far more interesting to watch when they're awake lol!


They do make you smirk and giggle a lot with their antics  and their personalities are all so diverse :lol2:


----------



## Gazedd

I got crash out of his cage this evening to check on his feet, I'm not sure if I have mentioned it before here but his toes are not in the best of shape through poor shedding. So I have to help him along and remove the tough bits. 

Anyway, i think I have noticed that his tummy is getting larger. I'll have to compare some pictures tomorrow sometime however he is still passing poop fine each day. It's not sloppy but is slightly wet but remains solid. 
Another small headache to figure out.


----------



## tetradite

ayrshire bob said:


> Lol sounds amusing, should a got a video of it. ;-)
> 
> I just fed and watered bubbles, decided to let him get my scent a bit, taste me etc, then got brave and picked him up, he walked a few steps on my hand then sat there. I let him have plenty of opportunity to walk off so can only deduce he was either happy enough to sit there or scared stiff, but he walked off no problem a few mins later. Does that sound ok or should I leave him well alone for a while yet?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


Too dark for vids unfortunately... downside of nightlighting the room rather than the vivs is I can just about see them well enough but a camera has no chance!

Sounds good to me. Especially if he actually sat his belly down on you? Watch his breathing - I find if mine are worried or scared while standing still they breathe fast and hard (I assume it's getting a load of oxygen in to "power up" for a sprint if they need to). 

If you are a bit nervous of handling (sounds like you might be, I certainly was) then I'd say it's a good sign that he even let you pick him up: unless you are confident and pretty quick and smooth (or brutal!) with a pick up they'll more likely wriggle away or press down hard to the floor so you can't get under them if they don't trust you. 

I'd say next time just leave him to climb on to you if he wants to - lay your hand down flat in the viv, and if he's comfortable after a bit of sniffing and licking you'll likely get his front legs plonked on to you, raise your hand a little and the back ones will likely follow. If he doesn't come by choice that's not a bad sign in itself either, sometimes they just don't want to bother even when they totally trust you. Either way, every time you do this will build a little more trust. 

The first few times (and even still now occasionally) mine still did the panicky breathing at first even though they were being brave, but settled down after a few seconds. 

You can also try leaving the viv door open (watching it obviously) and if he comes up to the front looking to get out then put her hand so if he wants to get out he has to climb on to you to do it.


----------



## tetradite

Gazedd said:


> Anyway, i think I have noticed that his tummy is getting larger. I'll have to compare some pictures tomorrow sometime however he is still passing poop fine each day. It's not sloppy but is slightly wet but remains solid.
> Another small headache to figure out.


Sounds normal to me dude :2thumb:

Poop should be a little wet when it first comes out. If he's eating and pooping fine then a fat belly is most likely...... a fat belly! I know they use their tails for fat storage but they still bulk up everywhere else just like we do.


----------



## Gazedd

Handling was/is a huge thing for me also, my low was used as an animal therapy pet though So is well used to being picked up by people who aren't experienced with reptiles... Lucky for me eh?

I just got over that initial stage of understanding when he wants to be picked up or not and just hold him for 5 minutes or so. 
I've not let him loose yet in my front room as there are to many hideouts he would certainly get lost in. 

As he is my first I'm so glad he understands and throughout the 3 weeks I've had him he's been super at building my confidence and trust up. 


You'll get there and it will suddenly just click, because at one point or another you may have to help the little guy out with shed skin so it's a matter of JFDI...


----------



## Gazedd

tetradite said:


> Sounds normal to me dude :2thumb:
> 
> Poop should be a little wet when it first comes out. If he's eating and pooping fine then a fat belly is most likely...... a fat belly! I know they use their tails for fat storage but they still bulk up everywhere else just like we do.


That's exactly what I thought but what I have learnt from this forum is to ask, research of my own didn't go down to well at the beginning and you guys are beyond helpful. I'm surprised this isn't a paid service I get here!


----------



## tetradite

Gazedd said:


> You'll get there and it will suddenly just click, because at one point or another you may have to help the little guy out with shed skin so it's a matter of JFDI...


This was me! Me and Shenanigans had to learn together, and fast, or he'd have had no toes left!



Gazedd said:


> That's exactly what I thought but what I have learnt from this forum is to ask, research of my own didn't go down to well at the beginning and you guys are beyond helpful. I'm surprised this isn't a paid service I get here!


And sometimes, even if you're 99% that you know the answer it's good to hear someone else say it anyway. It kind of is a paid for service, but one that runs on credit: I'm mostly just passing on what I learned from others here... and a little from my own experience. I came here with a bundle of questions and got the help I needed, so I'd be a selfish :censor: if I didn't try to pay back and do the same for others now I'm a little further down the line.


----------



## Gazedd

My phone won't let me "like" that reply but I sure as hell do


----------



## Mr Chad

Just got up and sheldon has thrown his eco-earth all over the place big time. I think i'm going to have to try a sand pit myself seeing as he enjoys digging so much.

Bob, sounds like the first steps on a good friendship :2thumb: If they're not comfortable they'll soon let you know and go kamikaze to get off you.

Out of mine I'll let Penny and Bernie have a wonder round the living room, usually on a bean bag and just keep an eye on them. I have all the nooks and crannies blocked off so the worst they can do is hide under the table.

I have to be careful with Amy, she comes out and looks for the high ground. If there is any path to get off me and onto somewhere else she'll take it. Loves climbing down the back of the chair i'm sat on to get onto the table. She also hates being put back in her viv and wriggles and squeeks. She'll then sulk in a hide for half an hour before she wants to play again :lol2:


----------



## babychessie

Mr Chad said:


> Just got up and sheldon has thrown his eco-earth all over the place big time. I think i'm going to have to try a sand pit myself seeing as he enjoys digging so much.
> 
> Bob, sounds like the first steps on a good friendship :2thumb: If they're not comfortable they'll soon let you know and go kamikaze to get off you.
> 
> Out of mine I'll let Penny and Bernie have a wonder round the living room, usually on a bean bag and just keep an eye on them. I have all the nooks and crannies blocked off so the worst they can do is hide under the table.
> 
> I have to be careful with Amy, she comes out and looks for the high ground. If there is any path to get off me and onto somewhere else she'll take it. Loves climbing down the back of the chair i'm sat on to get onto the table. She also hates being put back in her viv and wriggles and squeeks. She'll then sulk in a hide for half an hour before she wants to play again :lol2:


Sometimes Chester gives me like the worst of shocks, we're just sat there, and then he looks at me, and I know he's about to do a runner. I mean jeez can they move fast if they want to...:lol2:

I think the funniest thing is that he always looks at me before he makes a break for freedom, so at least it doesn't totally come without warning! :lol2:



tetradite said:


> I came here with a bundle of questions and got the help I needed, so I'd be a selfish :censor: if I didn't try to pay back and do the same for others now I'm a little further down the line.


Well said! :no1:


----------



## Naomi23jayne

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ation/969444-animal-courses.html#post11297572 what do you all think? :whistling2:


----------



## Gazedd

another question to drag the thread off the bottom of the forum list...

Can your moist box have too much moss in it causing your Leo to think it's not actually a moist box?

My theory originally was that his temps were not right but i'm now wondering if I should remove some of the moss to see if he will entertain it.

Also, Do any of you run your moist boxes over a heat mat as opposed to the "normal" dry hide being over the mat?


----------



## Jesterone

Gazedd said:


> another question to drag the thread off the bottom of the forum list...
> 
> Can your moist box have too much moss in it causing your Leo to think it's not actually a moist box?
> 
> My theory originally was that his temps were not right but i'm now wondering if I should remove some of the moss to see if he will entertain it.
> 
> Also, Do any of you run your moist boxes over a heat mat as opposed to the "normal" dry hide being over the mat?


How much would you say you've filled it? Usually I fill mine about a third. 

To be fair, lots of Leo's only use their moist hides in the early hours of the morning, so you might just not be catching it happening. And a lot of Leo's don't even use them, even for shedding. It's just there as a choice. 

I put a moist box half on the mat half off the mat. But it will dry out a hell of a lot more quickly.


----------



## Gazedd

Jesterone said:


> How much would you say you've filled it? Usually I fill mine about a third.
> 
> To be fair, lots of Leo's only use their moist hides in the early hours of the morning, so you might just not be catching it happening. And a lot of Leo's don't even use them, even for shedding. It's just there as a choice.
> 
> I put a moist box half on the mat half off the mat. But it will dry out a hell of a lot more quickly.


It's about a third full from bottom to top, I've just squashed it down a bit so it doesn't look so much of a wall to him though. He's usually in his hide most of the time anyway but it's a little hot here today so he's popped out and I though he may like to cool off but he might just not want too. 

I do worry he doesn't absorb water enough but he always leaves the white sack in his poo so I presume he must go in early mornings like you say. 


Time to find and rig up a "Crash Cam" hehe


----------



## Alpine

Looks great that ( : 

When you create something nice for your pet it's always such a rewarding feeling to see them enjoying them bet you can't wait to have it all finished .

Today I went out and bought a nice big tile to cut to size to get shot of the repti carpet then bar a few synthetic plants Djangos viv will be complete.

Pictures to come of the sand pit and tile tonight lol.

The tile will go in ASAP so I can leave the poor bugger in peace! So probably tomorrow.


----------



## Jesterone

Gazedd said:


> It's about a third full from bottom to top, I've just squashed it down a bit so it doesn't look so much of a wall to him though. He's usually in his hide most of the time anyway but it's a little hot here today so he's popped out and I though he may like to cool off but he might just not want too.
> 
> I do worry he doesn't absorb water enough but he always leaves the white sack in his poo so I presume he must go in early mornings like you say.
> 
> 
> Time to find and rig up a "Crash Cam" hehe


They don't actually absorb any water through their skin. The urate you're seeing in its stool is from drinking alone, and any moisture in its food. 

What temp is your warm side? 

Try not to worry too much


----------



## Gazedd

Jesterone said:


> They don't actually absorb any water through their skin. The urate you're seeing in its stool is from drinking alone, and any moisture in its food.
> 
> What temp is your warm side?
> 
> Try not to worry too much


I'm to order a digi temp monitor tomorrow so I don't know for sure. The mat is what he always had with the previous owner though which gives me confidence it's about right for him.


----------



## ayrshire bob

tetradite said:


> Too dark for vids unfortunately... downside of nightlighting the room rather than the vivs is I can just about see them well enough but a camera has no chance!
> 
> Sounds good to me. Especially if he actually sat his belly down on you? Watch his breathing - I find if mine are worried or scared while standing still they breathe fast and hard (I assume it's getting a load of oxygen in to "power up" for a sprint if they need to).
> 
> If you are a bit nervous of handling (sounds like you might be, I certainly was) then I'd say it's a good sign that he even let you pick him up: unless you are confident and pretty quick and smooth (or brutal!) with a pick up they'll more likely wriggle away or press down hard to the floor so you can't get under them if they don't trust you.
> 
> I'd say next time just leave him to climb on to you if he wants to - lay your hand down flat in the viv, and if he's comfortable after a bit of sniffing and licking you'll likely get his front legs plonked on to you, raise your hand a little and the back ones will likely follow. If he doesn't come by choice that's not a bad sign in itself either, sometimes they just don't want to bother even when they totally trust you. Either way, every time you do this will build a little more trust.
> 
> The first few times (and even still now occasionally) mine still did the panicky breathing at first even though they were being brave, but settled down after a few seconds.
> 
> You can also try leaving the viv door open (watching it obviously) and if he comes up to the front looking to get out then put her hand so if he wants to get out he has to climb on to you to do it.


Yea I am a bit worried about handling the, he is just so tiny & fragile looking! Like a real baby lol! I left my hand in front of him to taste me, or run away or whatever he wanted to do. He eventually sat his head up and I moved my fingers under him so his chin was near my palm and I had a finger either side of his body. 

I can't leave viv open as I have it at the edge of a big drawer and it's a 2/3ft drop straight out the front. I'll leave my hand in for him to get used to it and the smell of me etc and try build trust like that  

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## ayrshire bob

Gazedd said:


> Handling was/is a huge thing for me also, my low was used as an animal therapy pet though So is well used to being picked up by people who aren't experienced with reptiles... Lucky for me eh?
> 
> I just got over that initial stage of understanding when he wants to be picked up or not and just hold him for 5 minutes or so.
> I've not let him loose yet in my front room as there are to many hideouts he would certainly get lost in.
> 
> As he is my first I'm so glad he understands and throughout the 3 weeks I've had him he's been super at building my confidence and trust up.
> 
> 
> You'll get there and it will suddenly just click, because at one point or another you may have to help the little guy out with shed skin so it's a matter of JFDI...


Like ;-) 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## ayrshire bob

Mr Chad said:


> Just got up and sheldon has thrown his eco-earth all over the place big time. I think i'm going to have to try a sand pit myself seeing as he enjoys digging so much.
> 
> Bob, sounds like the first steps on a good friendship :2thumb: If they're not comfortable they'll soon let you know and go kamikaze to get off you.
> 
> Out of mine I'll let Penny and Bernie have a wonder round the living room, usually on a bean bag and just keep an eye on them. I have all the nooks and crannies blocked off so the worst they can do is hide under the table.
> 
> I have to be careful with Amy, she comes out and looks for the high ground. If there is any path to get off me and onto somewhere else she'll take it. Loves climbing down the back of the chair i'm sat on to get onto the table. She also hates being put back in her viv and wriggles and squeeks. She'll then sulk in a hide for half an hour before she wants to play again :lol2:


Sure hope so! I'll be trying often but not too long at a time contact. I'll be watching for the breathing and belly position too  get to know the good signs 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## Gazedd

Just out of interest bob, are there other members that live near you that you know of?

It might be a good idea to build confidence with an established Leo so that you get to grips with it before your Leo does and therefore you will show him confidence


----------



## ayrshire bob

Gazedd said:


> I'm to order a digi temp monitor tomorrow so I don't know for sure. The mat is what he always had with the previous owner though which gives me confidence it's about right for him.


Is it on a thermostat? If not there could be fluctuations in temp that your not seeing properly, but as long as you have a good cool side the wee critter will be able to cool itself ok, but advisable to get a thermostat if you don't have one  

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## Mr Chad

You can tell when they're getting comfortable as they start getting nosey. Sheldon is fine once being handled but doesnt like being stroked at the minute if he's just stood still.

I opened the viv this evening to sweep some of his eco earth and as soon as he heard the door slide he stuck half his body out of the hide to have a look what I was doing. To me thats the first sign of them approaching you and eventually climbing on your hand.

I'm really happy with all my leo's at the minute, all eating and doing what they should, just wish Penny was a bit more active at times. She loves her moist hide bed and is really lazy with it.


----------



## Alpine

Hey guys, so I cut the tile and implemented it immediately.

He can now rest without anymore interruptions lol.










More pictures are in my thread in my signature ( :


----------



## Gazedd

Alpine said:


> Hey guys, so I cut the tile and implemented it immediately.
> 
> He can now rest without anymore interruptions lol.
> 
> image]image[/URL]
> 
> More pictures are in my thread in my signature ( :


Looking very good, is this a 4ft viv?

Is your sand a bit messy or does your Leo keep it tidy?


----------



## Alpine

Gazedd said:


> Looking very good, is this a 4ft viv?
> 
> Is your sand a bit messy or does your Leo keep it tidy?


Hey thanks it's a 3ft viv,

It's a tad wet atm because I added a handful more because the heat mat was coming up but it's relatively tidy lol!


----------



## Gazedd

Alpine said:


> Hey thanks it's a 3ft viv,
> 
> It's a tad wet atm because I added a handful more because the heat mat was coming up but it's relatively tidy lol!



with the wood placed in there it still looks amazingly big. Does your Leo climb? I think I will look out for some different levels but more flat surfaced objects as my Leo's front toes are virtually not existent so he wont be able to claw on to things


----------



## ayrshire bob

Gazedd said:


> Just out of interest bob, are there other members that live near you that you know of?
> 
> It might be a good idea to build confidence with an established Leo so that you get to grips with it before your Leo does and therefore you will show him confidence


That's a good idea. My time however is very pushed. I have a crestie though and I was the same thing with her, just needed to calm myself and think every step through myself first before I go gung ho and handle him. I'll be fine in a few days  

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## Gazedd

ayrshire bob said:


> That's a good idea. My time however is very pushed. I have a crestie though and I was the same thing with her, just needed to calm myself and think every step through myself first before I go gung ho and handle him. I'll be fine in a few days
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


When I posted that I was on my phone and hadn't seen your signature... Sorry if you thought I was being a bit arrogant with that post, I wasn't )


----------



## ayrshire bob

Gazedd said:


> with the wood placed in there it still looks amazingly big. Does your Leo climb? I think I will look out for some different levels but more flat surfaced objects as my Leo's front toes are virtually not existent so he wont be able to claw on to things


Yea it looks huge, but lovely! 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## Alpine

Gazedd said:


> with the wood placed in there it still looks amazingly big. Does your Leo climb? I think I will look out for some different levels but more flat surfaced objects as my Leo's front toes are virtually not existent so he wont be able to claw on to things


I think it's the way I've used the space tbh lol

Oh yeah he loves to climb! he climbs all over the show! He loves to hide in the hide above his moist hide .

Ah that sucks, if you use objects that have almost steps he should be able to make it up to some degree I'd imagine.


----------



## Mr Chad

Sheldon was just at the front of the viv and about to walk onto my hand......my blind cat walked into the door and startled him and he walked off. Dont be long though till be wants a wander about.

I bet its because he saw Bernie and now he's horny :devil:

Alpine - that viv looks ace, really good use of space.


----------



## Gazedd

Alpine said:


> I think it's the way I've used the space tbh lol
> 
> Oh yeah he loves to climb! he climbs all over the show! He loves to hide in the hide above his moist hide .
> 
> Ah that sucks, if you use objects that have almost steps he should be able to make it up to some degree I'd imagine.


I was looking in my local aquatic centre the other day and they have ramps that have suction pads on them to attach to the inside of terrapins(or tutles, what ver the small ones are) glass. it was a simple plastic ram with ledge. I'm thinking of making something similar out of natural materials.


----------



## Alpine

Mr Chad said:


> Sheldon was just at the front of the viv and about to walk onto my hand......my blind cat walked into the door and startled him and he walked off. Dont be long though till be wants a wander about.
> 
> I bet its because he saw Bernie and now he's horny :devil:
> 
> Alpine - that viv looks ace, really good use of space.


Hahaha that's funny! Horny lil bugger lol!

Thanks mate ( :



Gazedd said:


> I was looking in my local aquatic centre the other day and they have ramps that have suction pads on them to attach to the inside of terrapins(or tutles, what ver the small ones are) glass. it was a simple plastic ram with ledge. I'm thinking of making something similar out of natural materials.


That sounds like a good idea! Natural materials always look good. If I buy anything synthetic it's always natural looking. You can't go wrong with a natural look


----------



## dawsgeckos92

*white and yellow snow raptor*









give us a smile


----------



## Alpine

Here are the other pictures decided to stick them in here too;

Take one tile...










And...

Shazaaaam


----------



## Mr Chad

Told you it wouldnt be long until Sheldon ventured onto my hand - about an hour since I posted lol.

Only a little walk up my arm but a step (pardon the pun) in the right direction. I've also put in a little sand bath that he has to climb into - so hopefully cant throw it everywhere.

Penny also reads the thread as she's a lot more active tonight. :2thumb:


----------



## tetradite

Gazedd said:


> another question to drag the thread off the bottom of the forum list...
> 
> Can your moist box have too much moss in it causing your Leo to think it's not actually a moist box?
> 
> My theory originally was that his temps were not right but i'm now wondering if I should remove some of the moss to see if he will entertain it.
> 
> Also, Do any of you run your moist boxes over a heat mat as opposed to the "normal" dry hide being over the mat?


I'm on about 1/3 on 2/3rds off... they usually huddle up to the warm end when they're in there. Used to have it 1/2 on 1/2 off but found they were spending all their time in there (and I didn't really want them in high humidity so much of the time). Since I moved it over a wee bit they seem to switch hides a bit more often.



Naomi23jayne said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ation/969444-animal-courses.html#post11297572 what do you all think? :whistling2:


For fun/your own benefit or hoping for a job? Never hurts to have more knowledge but me being me I'd want to exhaust every free resource available before I paid for one!



ayrshire bob said:


> I can't leave viv open as I have it at the edge of a big drawer and it's a 2/3ft drop straight out the front. I'll leave my hand in for him to get used to it and the smell of me etc and try build trust like that
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


I might have been a bit unclear, I mean literally open the door and stand guard so he can't fall... then make sure as he comes out that he does so onto you... it's exploiting their natural curiosity, and giving them a solid reason to want to go on you (if I stand on this human I'll get to go outside).



Mr Chad said:


> You can tell when they're getting comfortable as they start getting nosey. Sheldon is fine once being handled but doesnt like being stroked at the minute if he's just stood still.


Neither of mine are big on being stroked, very rare they'll sit still for more than a second or two if they're being stroked. They don't flinch or run at it, but it's pretty clear they're not very impressed!


----------



## Artisan

Saw swells mussel vivs were going up again from their £29.99 so grabbed 2 more while I could as they are slowly going up in price again since everyones been buying them! :gasp:

I now have 8 vivs for future use and holdback hatchie leos and AFTs next year. Some of these are already earmarked for newbies that are coming to me soon. Just need to bang them together and get shelves & platforms in when they are needed


----------



## tetradite

Artisan said:


> Saw swells mussel vivs were going up again from their £29.99 so grabbed 2 more while I could as they are slowly going up in price again since everyones been buying them! :gasp:
> 
> I now have 8 vivs for future use and holdback hatchie leos and AFTs next year. Some of these are already earmarked for newbies that are coming to me soon. Just need to bang them together and get shelves & platforms in when they are needed


:gasp: Now you're just being greedy!


----------



## Artisan

tetradite said:


> :gasp: Now you're just being greedy!


Well it will maybe make the nightly cuddle rounds longer but hey!.....who doesn't like lots of cuddles? Im thinking ahead though and its going to take me a year or 2 to fill them all and they are flat packed vivs - so got them while they were cheap


----------



## Gazedd

Made more progress tonight, Crash was very inquisitive since I changed his vivarium furniture around a little. I was watching him with a door open and he came right up to me and tried to climb out. Now, granted he doesn't appear to be a confident climber I gave him my hand as a platform to rest on. This would be the first time he has actively approached me )

Now I really must build an enclosure to let him roam a little more freely on our living room floor due to me not wanting him to escape and be a cat toy.


----------



## ayrshire bob

tetradite said:


> I'm on about 1/3 on 2/3rds off... they usually huddle up to the warm end when they're in there. Used to have it 1/2 on 1/2 off but found they were spending all their time in there (and I didn't really want them in high humidity so much of the time). Since I moved it over a wee bit they seem to switch hides a bit more often.
> 
> 
> 
> For fun/your own benefit or hoping for a job? Never hurts to have more knowledge but me being me I'd want to exhaust every free resource available before I paid for one!
> 
> 
> 
> I might have been a bit unclear, I mean literally open the door and stand guard so he can't fall... then make sure as he comes out that he does so onto you... it's exploiting their natural curiosity, and giving them a solid reason to want to go on you (if I stand on this human I'll get to go outside).
> 
> 
> 
> Neither of mine are big on being stroked, very rare they'll sit still for more than a second or two if they're being stroked. They don't flinch or run at it, but it's pretty clear they're not very impressed!


That makes sense really, I didn't think it through properly :blush: I will give it a try later  

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## dawsgeckos92

tetradite said:


> I'm on about 1/3 on 2/3rds off... they usually huddle up to the warm end when they're in there. Used to have it 1/2 on 1/2 off but found they were spending all their time in there (and I didn't really want them in high humidity so much of the time). Since I moved it over a wee bit they seem to switch hides a bit more often.
> 
> 
> 
> For fun/your own benefit or hoping for a job? Never hurts to have more knowledge but me being me I'd want to exhaust every free resource available before I paid for one!
> 
> 
> 
> I might have been a bit unclear, I mean literally open the door and stand guard so he can't fall... then make sure as he comes out that he does so onto you... it's exploiting their natural curiosity, and giving them a solid reason to want to go on you (if I stand on this human I'll get to go outside).
> 
> 
> 
> Neither of mine are big on being stroked, very rare they'll sit still for more than a second or two if they're being stroked. They don't flinch or run at it, but it's pretty clear they're not very impressed!


 my white and yellow snow raptor loves being stroked when i walk into the kitchen he scratches to come out and then when i stroke him he trys to climb onto my hand mental he is he is more like one of my staffys


----------



## Naomi23jayne

tetradite said:


> For fun/your own benefit or hoping for a job? Never hurts to have more knowledge but me being me I'd want to exhaust every free resource available before I paid for one!


both. i would love to work with animals and i hope a course like this would improve my chances of getting one because it will help prove my knowledge rather than them just having to trust what i say i know if that makes sense : victory:


----------



## Alpine

Video;

Django's ViV - changes - male Tremper Albino Leopard Gecko - YouTube

Please excuse my rather drab voice lol!


----------



## tetradite

Naomi23jayne said:


> both. i would love to work with animals and i hope a course like this would improve my chances of getting one because it will help prove my knowledge rather than them just having to trust what i say i know if that makes sense : victory:


I'd go for it then. I've been the interviewer/one of the "deciders" for a few jobs (not animal related but this comparison still stands) and taking any course may help you not because it'll prove that you know stuff, but because it proves that you really are actively interested in the field (not just "an animal lover") and it will speak well of the kind of person you are (proactive, willing to better yourself etc etc). Job experience is the best thing to bring to a job application, but anyone who was willing to keep educating themselves after they got out of full time education always got a big plus from me.

It might help more because of what doing it says about you, than because of what it will actually teach you (but hopefully it'll do both obviously!).


----------



## Jakenicholls

i have 3 female leopard geckos, 1 hypo, 1 sunglow, and one high yellow normal and am looking to breed them, but only looking to buy 1 male, because i have never bred any reptile before, which morph would be the best to breed from with the females that i have at the moment? Thankyou


----------



## Naomi23jayne

tetradite said:


> I'd go for it then. I've been the interviewer/one of the "deciders" for a few jobs (not animal related but this comparison still stands) and taking any course may help you not because it'll prove that you know stuff, but because it proves that you really are actively interested in the field (not just "an animal lover") and it will speak well of the kind of person you are (proactive, willing to better yourself etc etc). Job experience is the best thing to bring to a job application, but anyone who was willing to keep educating themselves after they got out of full time education always got a big plus from me.
> 
> It might help more because of what doing it says about you, than because of what it will actually teach you (but hopefully it'll do both obviously!).


Aha thanks  well I just did my last exam today :2thumb: but i definitely think I'm going to do it, probably sign up next week or something : victory:


----------



## Artisan

They are "like" leos.....so I will continue putting them on here I've decided 

My 2 fattie pud puds Elijah & his lovely lady wife Shiloh : victory:


----------



## tetradite

Artisan said:


> They are "like" leos.....so I will continue putting them on here I've decided
> 
> My 2 fattie pud puds Elijah & his lovely lady wife Shiloh : victory:
> 
> image
> 
> image


I love these guys! If and when I do expand I'd definitely like one or two of these before a different leo morph.


----------



## Artisan

tetradite said:


> I love these guys! If and when I do expand I'd definitely like one or two of these before a different leo morph.


Well all being well....I'll have bubzies from these stunners next year....it will give you a year to think about it  :lol2:


----------



## Mr Chad

Didn't take him long to become a window surfer! He looks at me like he wants to play, then open the glass and he hides again lol.


----------



## ayrshire bob

Just had a nightmare scenario with Bubbles, think I may have just taken 100 steps backwards in building up trust with him. I was giving his viv a deep clean, when I put him back in the viv he had some toilet paper stuck on his foot, so I gently tried to pick him up and get it off but he turned rapidly and I guess tried to bite me and made a hell is squeak/squak/hiss as he did it :-( I think he gonna see me as a threat for a while now :-( On a good point though he has put on 1.95g this week. Bit scared I've blown his confidence now though :-( 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## Mr Chad

ayrshire bob said:


> Just had a nightmare scenario with Bubbles, think I may have just taken 100 steps backwards in building up trust with him. I was giving his viv a deep clean, when I put him back in the viv he had some toilet paper stuck on his foot, so I gently tried to pick him up and get it off but he turned rapidly and I guess tried to bite me and made a hell is squeak/squak/hiss as he did it :-( I think he gonna see me as a threat for a while now :-( On a good point though he has put on 1.95g this week. Bit scared I've blown his confidence now though :-(
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


I'm sure things will be ok, at least you know he has a voice! Only one of mine has ever tried to bite but it doesnt hurt. As soon as he starts coming to the front of the viv he'll soon mellow, just takes a few months


----------



## ayrshire bob

Fingers crossed! He us out exploring now, I made a few changes, added a UV bulb, but don't think he likes it! Eyes were practically shut until he got in warm hide then they opened up, he came out, shut again. I gave him ten mins alone, popped back in and he in cool side (furthest from uv) with his back turned :-s So it's off for now. Maybe try tomorrow in a few days once he is comfortable in the viv again. He has just climbed on top of the cool viv though lol so maybe not as traumatised as I expected 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## ayrshire bob

Oh and I took a few pics before he got cleaned. 


























Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## tetradite

ayrshire bob said:


> Just had a nightmare scenario with Bubbles, think I may have just taken 100 steps backwards in building up trust with him. I was giving his viv a deep clean, when I put him back in the viv he had some toilet paper stuck on his foot, so I gently tried to pick him up and get it off but he turned rapidly and I guess tried to bite me and made a hell is squeak/squak/hiss as he did it :-( I think he gonna see me as a threat for a while now :-( On a good point though he has put on 1.95g this week. Bit scared I've blown his confidence now though :-(
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


It'll be all good in the end. I remember juggling Shenanigans when he was littler (leapt off my one hand, tried to catch him with the other which he bounced off, then the same with the other hand again, and again the other one... juggled him down to the floor bless him. Thought it was going to blow our developing trust but he barely seemed to notice. 

This might sound odd, but it might even help in the long run: assuming you left him well alone straight afterwards (am betting you did) then he's just learned that you WILL back off if he lets you know he's scared or worried. 



ayrshire bob said:


> Fingers crossed! He us out exploring now, I made a few changes, added a UV bulb, but don't think he likes it! Eyes were practically shut until he got in warm hide then they opened up, he came out, shut again. I gave him ten mins alone, popped back in and he in cool side (furthest from uv) with his back turned :-s So it's off for now. Maybe try tomorrow in a few days once he is comfortable in the viv again. He has just climbed on top of the cool viv though lol so maybe not as traumatised as I expected
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


What kind of UV bulb have you got?


----------



## tetradite

Artisan said:


> Well all being well....I'll have bubzies from these stunners next year....it will give you a year to think about it  :lol2:


:2thumb:

Pretty certain they're number 1 on the terrestrial list... Challenged by a Rankins but the setup and electricity costs for them and Beardies are just ridiculous.

But then I want a Crestie and some Mourning Geckos too....

And a Louisiana Milk snake.

And some Viper Geckos.

And more leos.

And and and...


----------



## ayrshire bob

tetradite said:


> It'll be all good in the end. I remember juggling Shenanigans when he was littler (leapt off my one hand, tried to catch him with the other which he bounced off, then the same with the other hand again, and again the other one... juggled him down to the floor bless him. Thought it was going to blow our developing trust but he barely seemed to notice.
> 
> This might sound odd, but it might even help in the long run: assuming you left him well alone straight afterwards (am betting you did) then he's just learned that you WILL back off if he lets you know he's scared or worried.
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of UV bulb have you got?


Exo terra 5% bulb. I sure did back off, wasn't gonna risk scaring him more. Went out to get a take away and came back to this










Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## Artisan

tetradite said:


> :2thumb:
> 
> Pretty certain they're number 1 on the terrestrial list... Challenged by a Rankins but the setup and electricity costs for them and Beardies are just ridiculous.
> 
> But then I want a Crestie and some Mourning Geckos too....
> 
> And a Louisiana Milk snake.
> 
> And some Viper Geckos.
> 
> And more leos.
> 
> And and and...


The list is endless lol. I learnt after a few years that even though I wanted alsorts....I should pick a few faves and stick with them. Ive had everything from green iguanas to radiated rat snakes the last 20 years....ive settled with my ultimate 3.....leos/fatties/boas ....and thats what im sticking with from now on (I do have one crestie though....but may as well have an empty tank for all I see of him)


----------



## Mr Chad

ayrshire bob said:


> Oh and I took a few pics before he got cleaned.
> 
> image
> image
> image
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!




:flrt::flrt::flrt: the colours. You did really well to get him :2thumb:

Just had all the leos out except Penny who's having a shy phase. Sheldon walked straight back out again and then saw the girls - he really wanted to say hello! Amy seemed to have a real interest in him too, shame the glass got in the way :lol2:


----------



## Scrimey

tetradite said:


> :2thumb:
> 
> Pretty certain they're number 1 on the terrestrial list... Challenged by a Rankins but the setup and electricity costs for them and Beardies are just ridiculous.
> 
> But then I want a Crestie and some Mourning Geckos too....
> 
> And a Louisiana Milk snake.
> 
> And some Viper Geckos.
> 
> And more leos.
> 
> And and and...


I will have two Mourning Gecko hatchlings in 3-4 months :whistling2:


----------



## ayrshire bob

Mr Chad said:


> :flrt::flrt::flrt: the colours. You did really well to get him :2thumb:
> 
> Just had all the leos out except Penny who's having a shy phase. Sheldon walked straight back out again and then saw the girls - he really wanted to say hello! Amy seemed to have a real interest in him too, shame the glass got in the way :lol2:


Thank you  I love his markings, can't wait to see how they develop  

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## tetradite

Just a quick one of the wee man Shenanigans, wouldn't move off of me today so I thought it was portrait time...










Weighed in today, both basically 50g, down a gram or so each from last week but they've been bouncing either side of 50g for months now so not worried.

Beyond that, just doing the maths again and it's got to be nearly their 1st birthday... don't have hatch dates but were apparently 4 months when sold and very close to 8 months they've been living with me now... better get some waxies and little party hats in.



ayrshire bob said:


> Exo terra 5% bulb. I sure did back off, wasn't gonna risk scaring him more. Went out to get a take away and came back to this
> 
> image
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


Think he wants a share 

Is it the 13w or the 26w? (I assume it's one of the spirally jobs). I use the 13w 2% and that doesn't seem to bother them any. Started out with a 26w but it looked too bright to me.



Artisan said:


> The list is endless lol. I learnt after a few years that even though I wanted alsorts....I should pick a few faves and stick with them. Ive had everything from green iguanas to radiated rat snakes the last 20 years....ive settled with my ultimate 3.....leos/fatties/boas ....and thats what im sticking with from now on (I do have one crestie though....but may as well have an empty tank for all I see of him)


That's why I was "good" and upgraded my current stuff rather than expanding... want to be surer of what I definitely want, because there's no room for everybody to come live here!


----------



## Artisan

tetradite said:


> Just a quick one of the wee man Shenanigans, wouldn't move off of me today so I thought it was portrait time...
> 
> image
> 
> Weighed in today, both basically 50g, down a gram or so each from last week but they've been bouncing either side of 50g for months now so not worried.
> 
> Beyond that, just doing the maths again and it's got to be nearly their 1st birthday... don't have hatch dates but were apparently 4 months when sold and very close to 8 months they've been living with me now... better get some waxies and little party hats in.
> 
> 
> 
> Think he wants a share
> 
> Is it the 13w or the 26w? (I assume it's one of the spirally jobs). I use the 13w 2% and that doesn't seem to bother them any. Started out with a 26w but it looked too bright to me.
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I was "good" and upgraded my current stuff rather than expanding... want to be surer of what I definitely want, because there's no room for everybody to come live here!


Nice shot of him  

I've been off work since saturdayband really must squeeze in a decent photoshoot with my lot before I go back. Going to set up a little area with corkbark and a plant and do everyone on there. May also put a few ofbthe girlies togetherbfor group shots : victory:


----------



## Alpine

Little monsters out lol

He's munched all his shed already lovely haha found him at the glass after the light went out 










Got a few decent pictures tonight to upload ( :


----------



## russwhite

heres a nice tremper hatchling iv just picked up


----------



## Alpine

Need to fatten him up a little bit, hasn't eaten in the past 3 days but after seing him shed I guess it could be down to that. He never eat tonight either but he has munched all that skin and left me a nice big poop haha.


----------



## babychessie

Alpine said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Need to fatten him up a little bit, hasn't eaten in the past 3 days but after seing him shed I guess it could be down to that. He never eat tonight either but he has munched all that skin and left me a nice big poop haha.


Yeh, I think that's pretty much normal. Mine doesn't eat for a couple of days or so after his shed, unless I give him a wax worm, the fat lil bugger will eat as many waxworms as he can get! :lol2:


----------



## Mr Chad

babychessie said:


> Yeh, I think that's pretty much normal. Mine doesn't eat for a couple of days or so after his shed, unless I give him a wax worm, the fat lil bugger will eat as many waxworms as he can get! :lol2:


Sounds like mine, dont seem hungry...............bam wax worms gone!

I've decided Sheldon isn't a leo but a gopher. Woke up and his sand box and eco earth from his moist hide was everywhere. He must like living in a tip and loves digging.


----------



## Artisan

Mr Chad said:


> Sounds like mine, dont seem hungry...............bam wax worms gone!
> 
> I've decided Sheldon isn't a leo but a gopher. Woke up and his sand box and eco earth from his moist hide was everywhere. He must like living in a tip and loves digging.


:lol2: bless him


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

LovLight said:


> Presuming neither male or female are carrying any hets? As tgey have not been mentioned, from that pairing you would get Hypo's het Tremper. You will likely see some tangerine element in some offspring as you will some nice carrot tailing (if it is present in one or both parents?) Also it is likely that some if not most will turn out to be Super Hypo (no body spotting) and possibly baldy (no head spotting).
> 
> Hypo is a dominant gene which means only one parent needs to carry that gene to produce visual hypo offspring.
> 
> Your Sunglow is a combination of the super form of hypo and Tremper albino. There are 3 strains of albino (Tremper, Bell, and Rainwater) all of which are recessive. This means that to get visual albino offspring both parents need to be carrying the gene for the same albino strain either visually or in the form of a 'het'.
> As your hypo is without a 'het' for Tremper? (it is important to be sure there are no hidden hets before attempting to breed any gecko as the 3 albino strains do not and should not be mixed-this is why it is recommended not to breed pet shop bought geckos as quite often it is impossible to trace their lineage)the offspring cannot show any visual albino but all offspring will carry 100% Tremper albino 'het' from their Sunglow parent.
> 
> The tangerine element in your hypo is something known as a 'poly' this means that it is not a genetic trait but line bred over several generations. Other line bred traits are the super element of hypos (no body spotting), carrotails and baldys (no head spotting). Breeding two geckos together that both display one or more of these visual traits will produce that same trait in their offspring, often exceeding what is shown in the parents.
> 
> I hope that helps? I'm not to good at explaining these things yet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2




Thanks very much, that was very helpful and interesting to read


----------



## ayrshire bob

tetradite said:


> Just a quick one of the wee man Shenanigans, wouldn't move off of me today so I thought it was portrait time...
> 
> image
> 
> Weighed in today, both basically 50g, down a gram or so each from last week but they've been bouncing either side of 50g for months now so not worried.
> 
> Beyond that, just doing the maths again and it's got to be nearly their 1st birthday... don't have hatch dates but were apparently 4 months when sold and very close to 8 months they've been living with me now... better get some waxies and little party hats in.
> 
> 
> 
> Think he wants a share
> 
> Is it the 13w or the 26w? (I assume it's one of the spirally jobs). I use the 13w 2% and that doesn't seem to bother them any. Started out with a 26w but it looked too bright to me.
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I was "good" and upgraded my current stuff rather than expanding... want to be surer of what I definitely want, because there's no room for everybody to come live here!


It's a 20w tube 24" exo terra 5%. Gonna buy a new starter for it, as it looks kinda flickery, and I've probably thrown out a perfectly good bulb... Thinking it might be the flickering that's driving him crazy? I barely noticed it, but it's very slight flickering. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## joshhammond

i just did the ol' light test on the 2 eggs one of my girls laid a few days ago...




IM GOING TO BE A DADDY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ayrshire bob

joshhammond said:


> i just did the ol' light test on the 2 eggs one of my girls laid a few days ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM GOING TO BE A DADDY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Congratulations :-D

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## Naomi23jayne

Caught Dexter shedding yesterday :2thumb: pics to follow..: victory:


----------



## Naomi23jayne




----------



## ayrshire bob

Naomi23jayne said:


> [URL=http://i1344.photobucket.com/albums/p649/naomi23jayne/Dexter%20-%20leopard%20gecko/IMG_12331_zps4f5d6e04.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i1344.photobucket.com/albums/p649/naomi23jayne/Dexter%20-%20leopard%20gecko/IMG_12361_zpsa4e6a90e.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i1344.photobucket.com/albums/p649/naomi23jayne/Dexter%20-%20leopard%20gecko/IMG_12371_zps61fb8b0b.jpg]image[/URL]


Was he comfortable shedding in the open like that? Good pics though! 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## ayrshire bob

Read on another site that using tiles as substrate when young can lead to them having splayed legs. Is that true? Kinda worried, again! 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## Naomi23jayne

ayrshire bob said:


> Was he comfortable shedding in the open like that? Good pics though!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


yup  he just sits on my knee chomping away at his shed :flrt:


----------



## ayrshire bob

Naomi23jayne said:


> yup  he just sits on my knee chomping away at his shed :flrt:


That's trust! Good times! 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## SethGex

*Newbie Alert!*

Hi all, 

I have a juvi male (not confirmed yet) leo morph called Seth. Only had him a month and he is settling in well I think. He is now walking over my hand and not running off, I have not tried to actually pick him up yet though. I don't want to frighten him and then he associate me with being a big scary hand. 

He loves his food and Im about to try him with small hoppers, he does not seem too keen on mealies, but he will take the odd one if I hand feed it to him. He enjoys his daily delivery of crickets and I keep a small bit of veg in the viv so they can nibble on that rather than Seth - although most days he doesn't give them much time in the tank! As a very occasional treat he gets a waxworm, but that is a rare treat. I also thought he looked a bit skinny but he has a nice chubby tail now. : victory:

After reading up all the posts on here, nice to know Im doing right by him. I have not had a lizard for 11 years, I recently lost my beloved snake and didn't want another. Always liked Gecko's and Seth is a cutie. 

Any tips on handling him would be appreciated as my last lizard was a monitor and somewhat larger than my little lad! I look forward to chatting you all. 

E :2thumb:


----------



## ayrshire bob

SethGex said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a juvi male (not confirmed yet) leo morph called Seth. Only had him a month and he is settling in well I think. He is now walking over my hand and not running off, I have not tried to actually pick him up yet though. I don't want to frighten him and then he associate me with being a big scary hand.
> 
> He loves his food and Im about to try him with small hoppers, he does not seem too keen on mealies, but he will take the odd one if I hand feed it to him. He enjoys his daily delivery of crickets and I keep a small bit of veg in the viv so they can nibble on that rather than Seth - although most days he doesn't give them much time in the tank! As a very occasional treat he gets a waxworm, but that is a rare treat. I also thought he looked a bit skinny but he has a nice chubby tail now. : victory:
> 
> After reading up all the posts on here, nice to know Im doing right by him. I have not had a lizard for 11 years, I recently lost my beloved snake and didn't want another. Always liked Gecko's and Seth is a cutie.
> 
> Any tips on handling him would be appreciated as my last lizard was a monitor and somewhat larger than my little lad! I look forward to chatting you all.
> 
> E :2thumb:


Welcome to the madhouse! 

I'm new to leos too, but basically just let him get used to your hand, and it sounds like he is already, then let him on your palm, ensuring body and tail supported. Let him hand walk if you need to. Don't do it for too long a period of time until he is used to it  sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## AlJoRub

*mack snow breeding project*

hi guys : victory: I am thinking of starting a Mack snow breeding project because I am finding a hard time looking for pure black and white just wanting your opinion on weather it is worth wile and would there be many people interested.
also I would like to no what sex ratio do you recommend ?.


----------



## joshhammond

so, to follow up from my earlier post about fertile eggs here's a pic.










all the stuff i've looked at has said about the pink "bullseye" type shape that can be seen when candling the egg. got it in both! so pleased!!!! still early days

sorry for the poor photo!


----------



## Mr Chad

ayrshire bob said:


> Read on another site that using tiles as substrate when young can lead to them having splayed legs. Is that true? Kinda worried, again!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


I've never heard that before. Can't see it being true, otherwise why would all the great keepers on here recommend it?



SethGex said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a juvi male (not confirmed yet) leo morph called Seth. Only had him a month and he is settling in well I think. He is now walking over my hand and not running off, I have not tried to actually pick him up yet though. I don't want to frighten him and then he associate me with being a big scary hand.
> 
> He loves his food and Im about to try him with small hoppers, he does not seem too keen on mealies, but he will take the odd one if I hand feed it to him. He enjoys his daily delivery of crickets and I keep a small bit of veg in the viv so they can nibble on that rather than Seth - although most days he doesn't give them much time in the tank! As a very occasional treat he gets a waxworm, but that is a rare treat. I also thought he looked a bit skinny but he has a nice chubby tail now. : victory:
> 
> After reading up all the posts on here, nice to know Im doing right by him. I have not had a lizard for 11 years, I recently lost my beloved snake and didn't want another. Always liked Gecko's and Seth is a cutie.
> 
> Any tips on handling him would be appreciated as my last lizard was a monitor and somewhat larger than my little lad! I look forward to chatting you all.
> 
> E :2thumb:


Welcome!

Sounds like you've got everything sorted. Stick around the more the merrier in this madhouse of a thread.



joshhammond said:


> so, to follow up from my earlier post about fertile eggs here's a pic.
> 
> image
> 
> all the stuff i've looked at has said about the pink "bullseye" type shape that can be seen when candling the egg. got it in both! so pleased!!!! still early days
> 
> sorry for the poor photo!


Congrats! What's the pairing.

Not seen you for ages, had much going on? How's Nugget?


----------



## Artisan

SethGex said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a juvi male (not confirmed yet) leo morph called Seth. Only had him a month and he is settling in well I think. He is now walking over my hand and not running off, I have not tried to actually pick him up yet though. I don't want to frighten him and then he associate me with being a big scary hand.
> 
> He loves his food and Im about to try him with small hoppers, he does not seem too keen on mealies, but he will take the odd one if I hand feed it to him. He enjoys his daily delivery of crickets and I keep a small bit of veg in the viv so they can nibble on that rather than Seth - although most days he doesn't give them much time in the tank! As a very occasional treat he gets a waxworm, but that is a rare treat. I also thought he looked a bit skinny but he has a nice chubby tail now. : victory:
> 
> After reading up all the posts on here, nice to know Im doing right by him. I have not had a lizard for 11 years, I recently lost my beloved snake and didn't want another. Always liked Gecko's and Seth is a cutie.
> 
> Any tips on handling him would be appreciated as my last lizard was a monitor and somewhat larger than my little lad! I look forward to chatting you all.
> 
> E :2thumb:


Welcome to the club :2thumb:


----------



## Mr Chad

Question for you - 

All my female leos are quite happy chilling out in the warm end of the viv and 90% of the time thats where they'll be. They only really go cool just as it starts getting dark.

Sheldon on the other hand is always in his cool end, he spends a lot of time in his moist hide which is half under the heat lamp but i've never seen him in his warm hide.

I've just swapped him out from a heatmat to a heatbulb, as per the other vivs (I find they give a much more consistent temp) They all have slate and things to warm up and get belly heat from.

Does anybody else have a leo that doesnt go in the warm side much? Is it just his personality/preference?

They're all on lino - 3 hides min and temps of 32-34


----------



## joshhammond

so, I think its a fertile egg (the pink swirly bit in the middle) what do you guys and girls think? would like to hear what you think


----------



## ayrshire bob

Mr Chad said:


> I've never heard that before. Can't see it being true, otherwise why would all the great keepers on here recommend it?


Yea I was dubious as to the credibility of it but thought I best ask on here rather than make a terrible assumption.

Harri, my crestie is going nuts tonight! Can hear her jumping around branches, splatting on the glass, it's gonna be a long night... Lol 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## ayrshire bob

joshhammond said:


> so, I think its a fertile egg (the pink swirly bit in the middle) what do you guys and girls think? would like to hear what you think
> 
> image


I know nothing, but looks pink and bullseye type thing to me... Congratulations! ;-) Your a father  

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## tetradite

Bath-time today...

Decided to try the powerade bath approach to see if it ups their appetites, and be double sure they're nice and hydrated after the recent weather (my "cool" sides have been 30 for most of the day recently). Had forgotten how much of a nightmare it was getting Backpack into a bath (or any kind of container), she's worse than a cat. He's grand, will happily sit there in anything (took up residence in his worm dish yesterday), but she's another story.

In positive news, really glad I did decide to get her the bigger viv though, still not a single incident of manic scratching at the glass to come out like she used to do... evidently a 'mere' foot deep wasn't good enough for her. Little diva.



SethGex said:


> Any tips on handling him would be appreciated as my last lizard was a monitor and somewhat larger than my little lad! I look forward to chatting you all.
> 
> E :2thumb:


Few quick things:

Just take it slow. Whenever possible always give them the choice of climbing on to your hand rather than picking them up. Everything you do build up slowly: lay your hand in the viv for a longer period each time until he gets more comfortable. When he is happier and gets on you and you have him out of the viv, just let him have a few minutes out at first then add a little more time each time he comes out.

Never come at him with your hand from above or behind, always let him see your hand before it touches him.

Oh, and if he gives you any negative signs (especially the wavy s-shaped "snake tail") then hold still for a second - he is feeling a little threatened - then back your hand off slowly if he doesn't stop. 



Mr Chad said:


> Question for you -
> 
> All my female leos are quite happy chilling out in the warm end of the viv and 90% of the time thats where they'll be. They only really go cool just as it starts getting dark.
> 
> Sheldon on the other hand is always in his cool end, he spends a lot of time in his moist hide which is half under the heat lamp but i've never seen him in his warm hide.
> 
> I've just swapped him out from a heatmat to a heatbulb, as per the other vivs (I find they give a much more consistent temp) They all have slate and things to warm up and get belly heat from.
> 
> Does anybody else have a leo that doesnt go in the warm side much? Is it just his personality/preference?
> 
> They're all on lino - 3 hides min and temps of 32-34


Mine are both moist hide dwellers in the day, whenever they're out of the hides they don't really seem to have much of a preference though, can find them anywhere.


----------



## Mr Chad

Good to know that they are all different then, was worried that i'd got something wrong.

Maybe being a big fat lump he hold the heat better and doesnt need to regulate as much.


----------



## joshhammond

ayrshire bob said:


> I know nothing, but looks pink and bullseye type thing to me... Congratulations! ;-) Your a father
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


IM GONNA BE A DADDY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i expect congratulatory cards from every one of you!


----------



## Mr Chad

joshhammond said:


> IM GONNA BE A DADDY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> i expect congratulatory cards from every one of you!




What was the pairing? Good to see you back.


----------



## russwhite

heres a beautiful jungle normal i hatched last night !


----------



## Gazedd

Can a few people post pictures of where they have placed their digital thermometer probes please in relations to the warm side of their Viv's?


----------



## russwhite

Gazedd said:


> Can a few people post pictures of where they have placed their digital thermometer probes please in relations to the warm side of their Viv's?


personally mate i just stick the probe on the substrate right on top of the heat mat and iv never had a problem


----------



## Mr Chad

Gazedd said:


> Can a few people post pictures of where they have placed their digital thermometer probes please in relations to the warm side of their Viv's?


Mine is on the lino, a few cm away from the main heat bulb hot spot.


----------



## Gazedd

this is what I thought, but I had two concerns. 1) the suction thingy isn;t sticking to the wood and2) does your Gecko's show any interest in it? I'm worried that if he nudged it and it moved he may think it's edible, I suppose I could tape it down.


----------



## Mr Chad

Gazedd said:


> this is what I thought, but I had two concerns. 1) the suction thingy isn;t sticking to the wood and2) does your Gecko's show any interest in it? I'm worried that if he nudged it and it moved he may think it's edible, I suppose I could tape it down.


No they dont bother with it. I've taped them in the past but its just a hassle. They just walk over them. 

You can always put a hide on the wire to hold it in place.


----------



## Gazedd

this is what I thought, but I had two concerns. 1) the suction thingy isn;t sticking to the wood and2) does your Gecko's show any interest in it? I'm worried that if he nudged it and it moved he may think it's edible, I suppose I could tape it down.


----------



## ayrshire bob

Mr Chad said:


> No they dont bother with it. I've taped them in the past but its just a hassle. They just walk over them.
> 
> You can always put a hide on the wire to hold it in place.


Yea I just taped my thermostat prove and thermometer probe together and used the hot hide to hold in place  

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## joshhammond

Mr Chad said:


> What was the pairing? Good to see you back.


i have a trio in together. im not sure of what each morph is (aside from one female is a mack snow. im 90% sure shes the one who laid the eggs)










male is the one at the front.


female (mack snow)









male


----------



## Gazedd

I nearly had a heart attack earlier, I'd repositioned the hide over the mat and wondered why Crash was out more than normal. After putting in the new digi therm it was reading 40+oC so now I have moved the hide back to how it was ( half on the mat and half off) and we are back down to 33/34oC. Now he's back in hiding and can probably get a better sleep now having to not need to move every 5mins.


----------



## babychessie

Artisan said:


> Welcome to the club :2thumb:



Out of interest, where did you get your shelves from?


----------



## Artisan

babychessie said:


> Out of interest, where did you get your shelves from?


I got them from wilinsons hun. About £3 each for the long ones and grrrr cant remember fir the corner ones. Not too expensive. Also I bought a cheap tv flatpack cabinet from argos value range in beech for around a tenner and got a load if shelves off the parts. Am just in the process of doing up a divided 4 foot viv for my new eclipses coming in a few weeks. I have used the same lino on the floor.....cut to size and glued to the square shelves im just putting in as we speak. 
I will take a pic now so you can see.....it doesnt have to be a proper shelf....if you use flat pack and some of the pieces have pre drilled holes for the "cabinet" or whatever....you can use the lino to hide the holes.


----------



## Artisan

Here you go hun......this is what it looks like now as obviously haven't finished yet. Am also covering platforms with legs in stone effect paint - then varnishing them. But will put more pics up when they are done


----------



## tetradite

Well, don't know if I should put it down to the Powerade bath, him finally working out where the worm dish is, or particularly clever worms, but Shenanigans worm dish is pretty bare today, normally none would be missing, or 1-2 missing at most but 7 have disappeared today. 

He also looks hilarious today, it's rapidly wearing off as he has a yomp around the viv but his feet are a beautiful shade of blue from the bath :lol2:



Gazedd said:


> Can a few people post pictures of where they have placed their digital thermometer probes please in relations to the warm side of their Viv's?


Hard to get a picture that'll explain it...

You know how a heat mat is split into two halves? I put the stat probe (and my thermometer probe in the same place) as close as I can to the centre of one of those halves (this seems to be hottest part of the mats), above the repti-carpet, and then use viv decor like hides to wedge them in place.

I put it here because then the thermo is keeping a check on the accuracy of the mat stat, since they are both measuring at the same point.

Every now and then I'll switch the thermometer probe to being actually inside the warm hide just to check that too, but I generally find they're pretty similar readings, maybe a degree or two warmer actually in the hide (so probably 31-33 outside, 32-35 inside).


----------



## Naomi23jayne

todays the big day :gasp: :2thumb:


----------



## Mr Chad

A friend of mine is having to get rid of her blue tongued skink due to her moving in with her boyfriend and having no room for him.

She's got the full set up and asked me first as she knows i'd look after him. I'm really tempted but not sure if I have the room myself until my loft is boarded out and a few things moved.

They're what originally drew me to lizards, and are on my list of love to own animals.

Think i've got some thinking to do.


----------



## Alpine

Artisan said:


> Here you go hun......this is what it looks like now as obviously haven't finished yet. Am also covering platforms with legs in stone effect paint - then varnishing them. But will put more pics up when they are done
> 
> image
> 
> image


Looks awesome, I think on the female I plan on getting eventually I will go for a similar setup. I plan on eventually breeding my guy but unsure what morph I want to achieve yet. Certainly won't be anything enigma as pretty as they are I'm still unsure if it's fair on the animal being bred to look awesome but have side affects.

What do people usually breed Tremper Albinos with, I was toying with a Radar but I'm unsure exactly how they will look as the calculator doesn't have a picture lol.



Mr Chad said:


> A friend of mine is having to get rid of her blue tongued skink due to her moving in with her boyfriend and having no room for him.
> 
> She's got the full set up and asked me first as she knows i'd look after him. I'm really tempted but not sure if I have the room myself until my loft is boarded out and a few things moved.
> 
> They're what originally drew me to lizards, and are on my list of love to own animals.
> 
> Think i've got some thinking to do.


Blue tongue skinks are awesome but feeding will be more expensive than leos lol. Awesome animals, I kept Berber Skinks and if they're anything a like they're cool as. 

Here are some pictures of sleeping beuty on his favourite spot above the moist hide lol.


----------



## russwhite

whatever ya do dont cross a tremper with a radar ! youll get double hets for bell and tremper very frowned upon ! while there is nothing wrong with the animals it produces they are considered murky when trying to keep breeding lines clean


----------



## joshhammond

quick question. 

as i mentioned previously ive got a pair of fertile eggs! (YAY!)

both have the veins and red bullseye bit. however both eggs have small dents in them. is this normal for fertile eggs early on? 


any help will be much appreciated.

cheers


----------



## LovLight

joshhammond said:


> quick question.
> 
> as i mentioned previously ive got a pair of fertile eggs! (YAY!)
> 
> both have the veins and red bullseye bit. however both eggs have small dents in them. is this normal for fertile eggs early on?
> 
> 
> any help will be much appreciated.
> 
> cheers


Congrats! 

Could mean they are a bit dehydrated hun, do you have a hygrometer in to keep an eye in humidity levels? How have you got them set up?
Could try placing a damp piece of kitchen roll over them for a few hours and this should fill yhem back out til you sort the humidity out 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LovLight

Hatchie update at 1 week 
Also had a mini name change..

Kiki

























Kemi

























Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Artisan

Alpine said:


> Looks awesome, I think on the female I plan on getting eventually I will go for a similar setup. I plan on eventually breeding my guy but unsure what morph I want to achieve yet. Certainly won't be anything enigma as pretty as they are I'm still unsure if it's fair on the animal being bred to look awesome but have side affects.
> 
> What do people usually breed Tremper Albinos with, I was toying with a Radar but I'm unsure exactly how they will look as the calculator doesn't have a picture


Nooooo not a radar! Get yourself a nice tremper hybino/sunglow. Very pretty and easy to get hold of and will make lovely babies


----------



## joshhammond

LovLight said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Could mean they are a bit dehydrated hun, do you have a hygrometer in to keep an eye in humidity levels? How have you got them set up?
> Could try placing a damp piece of kitchen roll over them for a few hours and this should fill yhem back out til you sort the humidity out
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


:blush: you called me "hun"


ive got them in the viv at the moment since i havent got a spare thermostat to regulate the heat in the home made incubator.

got them in moist vermiculite which i am giving a squirt with water (kept in the viv so its at the same temp)if the vermiculite seems a bit dry. 

will try and get a hygrometer tomorow or tuesday (my local reptile shop isnt open on mondays) got a damp (but not wet) cloth over the eggs now to add a bit more humidity to the box they are in.

hopefully will work out.




on a related note, how much would a small incubator cost?


----------



## Mr Chad

I was looking on Amazon for next year and this was the cheapest I found

Lucky reptile Egg-O-Bator: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies


----------



## LovLight

joshhammond said:


> :blush: you called me "hun"
> 
> 
> ive got them in the viv at the moment since i havent got a spare thermostat to regulate the heat in the home made incubator.
> 
> got them in moist vermiculite which i am giving a squirt with water (kept in the viv so its at the same temp)if the vermiculite seems a bit dry.
> 
> will try and get a hygrometer tomorow or tuesday (my local reptile shop isnt open on mondays) got a damp (but not wet) cloth over the eggs now to add a bit more humidity to the box they are in.
> 
> hopefully will work out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on a related note, how much would a small incubator cost?


Hehe I call everyone hun.....such a smoozer lol 

Did you mix the vermiculite to any specific ratio of water? Or just dampen it down a bit? Fingers crossed the moist cloth will help hun. 

As above thats the cheapest lil bator I've seen too although ots worth looking out on the classifieds for seconds or a cheap stat and mat that you could use with a poly box 



Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## babychessie

Artisan said:


> Here you go hun......this is what it looks like now as obviously haven't finished yet. Am also covering platforms with legs in stone effect paint - then varnishing them. But will put more pics up when they are done
> 
> image
> 
> image


Looks so good! Can't wait to do something similar! :mf_dribble:


LovLight said:


> Hatchie update at 1 week
> Also had a mini name change..
> 
> Kiki
> image
> image
> image
> 
> Kemi
> image
> image
> image
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


Gorgeous babies!I'm smitten with Kiki! :flrt:


----------



## Gazedd

Floor tiles cut to hopefully the right size, is there any protocol swapping from Paper to Tile? Boil wash the tile I guess for any bacteria...? check temps after install to make sure the surface isn't to warm?


----------



## tetradite

Gazedd said:


> Floor tiles cut to hopefully the right size, is there any protocol swapping from Paper to Tile? Boil wash the tile I guess for any bacteria...? check temps after install to make sure the surface isn't to warm?


Anything new going in for me (same for the regular clean out): disinfect with F10 (or other reptile safe disinfectant) then boiling water.


----------



## Alpine

Artisan said:


> Nooooo not a radar! Get yourself a nice tremper hybino/sunglow. Very pretty and easy to get hold of and will make lovely babies


Funny you should say that the shop reckon he was a sunglow albino but people on here said he's just a tremper - could he actually be a hybino? (if that's what they're called lol) They didn't mention him being a tremper at all.

I don't really completely understand it all haha.


----------



## joshhammond

LovLight said:


> Hehe I call everyone hun.....such a smoozer lol
> 
> Did you mix the vermiculite to any specific ratio of water? Or just dampen it down a bit? Fingers crossed the moist cloth will help hun.
> 
> As above thats the cheapest lil bator I've seen too although ots worth looking out on the classifieds for seconds or a cheap stat and mat that you could use with a poly box
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


well, i dont feel as special any more 


the damp cloth seems to be working. the eggs have definitely filled out a bit more.

i did do a ratio but i cant remember what one it was. i used a guide on a breeding website. the vermiculite is damp, but if it seems a little bit dry i will spray some water around the edges, but not on the actual eggs


----------



## LovLight

joshhammond said:


> well, i dont feel as special any more
> 
> 
> the damp cloth seems to be working. the eggs have definitely filled out a bit more.
> 
> i did do a ratio but i cant remember what one it was. i used a guide on a breeding website. the vermiculite is damp, but if it seems a little bit dry i will spray some water around the edges, but not on the actual eggs


Aww hun you are definitely special lol 
Good news about the eggies though....it shouldn't have to much of an adverse effect in them. 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LovLight

Alpine said:


> Funny you should say that the shop reckon he was a sunglow albino but people on here said he's just a tremper - could he actually be a hybino? (if that's what they're called lol) They didn't mention him being a tremper at all.
> 
> I don't really completely understand it all haha.


Do you have a piccy? Soz if you've already put one up but I'm starting at the bottom and working up over what ive missed 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Alpine

Probably the best ones to show off his colours


----------



## LovLight

Alpine said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> Probably the best ones to show off his colours


Oooo he's lovely! 
Looks like a lovely bright tremper to me too. Sunglows are a combo of the Tremper Albino and the line bred super form of the Hypo gene so they have little to no body spotting and a lovely 'you've been tangoed' colour like Artisan's girl Neon and my Esme









Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## purple poppet

*Holiday feeding*

Hi everyone

Quick question about feeding (or not) whilst on holiday. Over the next few months we have got a couple of weekends away and then a longer holiday of 4 nights away. What would you advise to do feeding wise? Yoshi is currently eating betwee 6 and 9 crickets everyday. My parents have offered to look after her but as they are not local I don't really want to stress her out by moving her to their house and then back again. How long (without being horribly cruel) can leos go without being fed? 

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## tetradite

purple poppet said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Quick question about feeding (or not) whilst on holiday. Over the next few months we have got a couple of weekends away and then a longer holiday of 4 nights away. What would you advise to do feeding wise? Yoshi is currently eating betwee 6 and 9 crickets everyday. My parents have offered to look after her but as they are not local I don't really want to stress her out by moving her to their house and then back again. How long (without being horribly cruel) can leos go without being fed?
> 
> Many thanks in advance.


I'd maybe be more concerned about fresh water over that period than food. I wouldn't want mine sat with the same stale water for 4 days.


----------



## Alpine

LovLight said:


> Oooo he's lovely!
> Looks like a lovely bright tremper to me too. Sunglows are a combo of the Tremper Albino and the line bred super form of the Hypo gene so they have little to no body spotting and a lovely 'you've been tangoed' colour like Artisan's girl Neon and my Esme image
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks just seen this 

They do look awesome very vibrant lol.


----------



## Herpes4days

I have a leopard gecko she is awesome:2thumb:


----------



## tetradite

*Leo Lesson Of The Day # 631*

A leopard gecko cannot operate a smartphone touch screen with it's feet, but can with it's nose.

Thanks to Backpack for turning on my background data sync so now I have to listen to half an hour's worth of pings and whirrs as the facebook and gmail mobile apps I never use catch up on c. 3 months worth of notifications.


----------



## BretJordan

^ Lol that made me giggle! Bet she had the most cheeky face too! 

Bret.


----------



## tetradite

BretJordan said:


> ^ Lol that made me giggle! Bet she had the most cheeky face too!
> 
> Bret.


It's a step up from pooping on me I guess.

She was too busy making a break for the end of the bed to see her face (they are OBSESSED with trying to get down the end of the bed, biggest pain to fetch them out from place in the whole room), the phone was a bit of a hit and run!


----------



## BretJordan

Loki is the same always trying to run off the side of the bed.. Weird isn't it? I don't know whats up with him but he must see something he likes :lol2: 

Bret.


----------



## tetradite

BretJordan said:


> Loki is the same always trying to run off the side of the bed.. Weird isn't it? I don't know whats up with him but he must see something he likes :lol2:
> 
> Bret.


It's always the same end for me too... my feet end. Sentient lifeforms normally flee in terror from anything my feet have touched.

Ah bless, I forgot about yesterday too, she totally spooked herself. I've got one of those little silver flip out ashtray keyring things on my keys, must have caught sight of her own reflection in it 'cos she started snake tailing at it really badly... thought I'd leave her to calm herself but she carried on for what must have been a good few minutes, so eventually I went to move it further away from her (was about a foot away anyway) and she just about jumped out of her skin when it moved.

She's seen herself properly in a mirror before and calmed down very quickly at that, but with this being round and distorting the reflection I don't think she knew quite what she was "facing up" to.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

I wish my lil bugs eggs would hurry up and hatch, I'm so excited!


----------



## Naomi23jayne

anyone on here help? :S http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/feeder/971082-help.html#post11315289


----------



## joshhammond

looks like clive has a prolapsed hemipene.  ive just given him a sugar water bath and ive separated him from the females he was in with (i have a trio in together) 

just about to take him to my local reptile shop (where i got him from and see what my friend who runs it says)

any other advice for how i can sort this out?


----------



## littlefoot

He needs to go to the vets,in most cases you can't successfully rectify this yourself and there is a big chance of infection.


----------



## joshhammond

littlefoot said:


> He needs to go to the vets,in most cases you can't successfully rectify this yourself and there is a big chance of infection.


got an appointment at 5.


----------



## littlefoot

Excellent,I hope he is o.k.


----------



## Mr Chad

Hope he's ok josh. 

Left the Leo's too it last night so no doubt tonight they'll be manic to get out


----------



## Mr Chad

Wow the activity has plummeted on there! Has everybody gone to Doncaster, realised the town is about as bad as it gets and ended it all?

Either that or your leos have grown and eaten you all.

This lad makes me laugh, he throws the eco earth either out of the tub or pushes it all to one end into a mound and then lies on it like its his place in the world.



These two seem to get brighter and brighter and Amy is now getting really tame and always wanting to come out too, although she's a bugger for sitting in the middle of my back so I cant reach her when its time to go back again,



I'm still tempted by the blue tongue but the OH aint having it, I bought her chocolate and still didnt work.....onto plan B!


----------



## Gazedd

Haha! I've been quiet simply because my Leo is shedding so there isn't much to report back. I spotted it yesterday and he's just got the tricky bits to go. I'll see if he wants help late tonight otherwise he's getting bathed tomorrow when I have more time


----------



## Naomi23jayne

i went to donny, i soooo wish i could have more pets  
i dont think i'll be able to resist a crestie next time i go...
and i'd love a blizzard leo :lol2:


----------



## tetradite

Living in Coventry is depressing enough, if I spent my time outside the city in places like Doncaster I'd lose all hope about the world 

Little fella had 13 worms yesterday, most he's eaten in a single day for months. Maybe the Powerade did the job. He still has a blue belly though :lol2:


----------



## BretJordan

I went to Doncaster and Loki hasn't been wanting to come out and play the last few days. 
He came out today though so here's a picture of him. He's growing extremely well! 



Also got my very first crestie at Donny!  Now I'm looking at more Leos...  

Bret.


----------



## tetradite

BretJordan said:


> I went to Doncaster and Loki hasn't been wanting to come out and play the last few days.
> He came out today though so here's a picture of him. He's growing extremely well!
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/null-92.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> Also got my very first crestie at Donny!  Now I'm looking at more Leos...
> 
> Bret.


He's turning into a right little chubber! :lol2:

That picture really shows off one of my favourite "little details" about leos - I love how the scale size gets smaller around their leg joints, looks like they're wearing little knee pads.


----------



## Ryan Chang

*Lost leopard gecko!!! *

Lost our leopard gecko who is about 4-7 months old. Our house is sort of big. We found out she was missing after seeing her 2 days before losing her. A guy at a reptile shop told me they can't survive very long without water but they would end up finding some. Checked under our fridge and furniture
Is it possible that she some how ended up in the trash? We put our recycables in a box about 2-5 inches tall is it possible she could have climbed in there and gotten thrown away? We looked almost everywhere and I am very worried please help me. Note: I tried puting out hides and a water dish a week or two ago


----------



## tetradite

Ryan Chang said:


> Lost our leopard gecko who is about 4-7 months old. Our house is sort of big. We found out she was missing after seeing her 2 days before losing her. A guy at a reptile shop told me they can't survive very long without water but they would end up finding some. Checked under our fridge and furniture
> Is it possible that she some how ended up in the trash? We put our recycables in a box about 2-5 inches tall is it possible she could have climbed in there and gotten thrown away? We looked almost everywhere and I am very worried please help me. Note: I tried puting out hides and a water dish a week or two ago


Sorry to hear this.

I don't understand "We found out she was missing after seeing her 2 days before losing her"?

A box 2 inches high, yes she could get in to that for sure, 5 inches a lot less likely. Depends which it is, sorry.

Leopard geckos have been known to turn up MONTHS after going missing so you shouldn't give up hope, they are little survivors. I remember someone saying there's had done this and had been living in the chimney the whole time.

I'd recommend putting out her heat mat under a hide if you haven't done that: she's a lot more likely to go and settle somewhere warm.


----------



## BretJordan

Loki somehow escaped once and I found him a couple hours later underneath my bed! Check anywhere dark and warm! You would be surprised at how small gaps they can get into! 

Good luck sorry to hear that she's missing let us know what happens! 

Bret.


----------



## Ryan Chang

*Still lost*

We cheacked all the furniture before and it has been about3 weeks  will puting out hides help?


----------



## Ryan Chang

*Lost leopard gecko*

She was already missing for about 2 days until we discovered that she was missing


----------



## Mr Chad

They'll turn up and not necessarily anywhere near the room she lives in. I lost one of mine a few hours after getting her and found her on the mat by the front door.

They'll find bugs to live on and can go for many months providing they can get enough heat (doesnt have to be that much)

Hope you find it.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

Um confused... Do you mean to say that when you noticed she was missing it had been two days since last checking on her? And no offense intended, she's been missing for 3 weeks before you asked for help ?

I hope you find her


----------



## babychessie

Naomi23jayne said:


> i went to donny, i soooo wish i could have more pets
> i dont think i'll be able to resist a crestie next time i go...
> and i'd love a blizzard leo :lol2:


Awh, me too! I want a blizzard so much! Either that, or another super snow boy...or a super snow patternless...I don't really mind the strain of albino, but I do really like rainwaters! I love pale coloured leos...incase you hadn't noticed :whistling2: I'm staying in Doncastor for a weekend in September for a birthday outing! 



Ryan Chang said:


> Lost our leopard gecko who is about 4-7 months old. Our house is sort of big. We found out she was missing after seeing her 2 days before losing her. A guy at a reptile shop told me they can't survive very long without water but they would end up finding some. Checked under our fridge and furniture
> Is it possible that she some how ended up in the trash? We put our recycables in a box about 2-5 inches tall is it possible she could have climbed in there and gotten thrown away? We looked almost everywhere and I am very worried please help me. Note: I tried puting out hides and a water dish a week or two ago


I hope she turns up


----------



## Naomi23jayne

babychessie said:


> Awh, me too! I want a blizzard so much! Either that, or another super snow boy...or a super snow patternless...I don't really mind the strain of albino, but I do really like rainwaters! I love pale coloured leos...incase you hadn't noticed :whistling2: I'm staying in Doncastor for a weekend in September for a birthday outing!


ooh  well i'll hopefully have my viv built soon and i'll be definitely be going to donny again just not sure when but i think my aunt wants to go at some point for a tarantula so hopefully i might get a crestie then :2thumb:


----------



## mariusz

What are these morphs guys










Hypo tangerine ?










Mack snow?










Normal?

All a bit thin after laying, feeding them up.


----------



## joshhammond

right. clive was at the vets overnight and had the hemipene removed. will be going to pick him up this evening


----------



## tetradite

joshhammond said:


> right. clive was at the vets overnight and had the hemipene removed. will be going to pick him up this evening


Poor little fella! Good to hear he's on the mend. :2thumb:


----------



## joshhammond

tetradite said:


> Poor little fella! Good to hear he's on the mend. :2thumb:


yeah. he wont be getting his freaky freak on for a little while, and hes going to be housed on his own for a while, but hopefully he'll be alright. 

poor little guy bonked his way to the vets!


----------



## tetradite

mariusz said:


> What are these morphs guys
> 
> image
> 
> Hypo tangerine ?
> 
> image
> 
> Mack snow?
> 
> image
> 
> Normal?
> 
> All a bit thin after laying, feeding them up.


A BIT thin after laying??? None look good but the first is SHOCKINGLY thin.

:gasp:


----------



## tetradite

joshhammond said:


> yeah. he wont be getting his freaky freak on for a little while, and hes going to be housed on his own for a while, but hopefully he'll be alright.
> 
> poor little guy bonked his way to the vets!


Only for a little while? Does that mean they just removed the one half, or does "removed" mean "put back in"? Sorry bit clueless :lol2:


----------



## joshhammond

dont worry, you arent the only one who doesnt know much about this stuff. i dont know a lot :S


they are removing one of his hemipenes since it would not go back in. once he's recovered he can still mate, but he'll be firing on only 1 cylinder. aside from that he will be perfectly fine


----------



## russwhite

heres another pic of the jungle i hatched on sunday  










gonna be a stunner !


----------



## tetradite

joshhammond said:


> dont worry, you arent the only one who doesnt know much about this stuff. i dont know a lot :S
> 
> 
> they are removing one of his hemipenes since it would not go back in. once he's recovered he can still mate, but he'll be firing on only 1 cylinder. aside from that he will be perfectly fine


Ah grand, I had no idea they could remove just half of it/one of them, assumed it would be too linked I guess.

That's even better then!


----------



## joshhammond

yeah. its good.

im waiting for a phone call from the vet lady to see find out whats happening


----------



## babychessie

mariusz said:


> What are these morphs guys
> 
> image
> 
> Hypo tangerine ?
> 
> image
> 
> Mack snow?
> 
> image
> 
> Normal?
> 
> All a bit thin after laying, feeding them up.


A bit thin?! They look terribly unwell, if you haven't all ready I'd take them *all *to the vets, or at least get them fecal tested! There is definitely something wrong there!


----------



## Artisan

mariusz said:


> What are these morphs guys
> 
> image
> 
> Hypo tangerine ?
> 
> image
> 
> Mack snow?
> 
> image
> 
> Normal?
> 
> All a bit thin after laying, feeding them up.


These leos should still have good chunky fat reserves in their tails and meat on their bones despite laying. Im sorry but they look shockingly emmaciated and underweight. How old/what weights were they when bred? How much do they weigh now? They look very ill and my guess is they were probably bred too young/too light/not in an acceptable or healthy condition to start with. Have you had them fecal tested for internal parasites?

Sorry but im just upset seeing how skinny and undernourished they look.....it's shocking and there is absolutely no excuse for those lovely gecks looking like that!


----------



## babychessie

russwhite said:


> heres another pic of the jungle i hatched on sunday
> 
> image
> 
> gonna be a stunner !


Beautiful :flrt:


Artisan said:


> These leos should still have good chunky fat reserves in their tails and meat on their bones despite laying. Im sorry but they look shockingly emmaciated and underweight. How old/what weights were they when bred? How much do they weigh now? They look very ill and my guess is they were probably bred too young/too light/not in an acceptable or healthy condition to start with. Have you had them fecal tested for internal parasites?
> 
> Sorry but im just upset seeing how skinny and undernourished they look.....it's shocking!


Second that completely!


----------



## mariusz

Artisan said:


> These leos should still have good chunky fat reserves in their tails and meat on their bones despite laying. Im sorry but they look shockingly emmaciated and underweight. How old/what weights were they when bred? How much do they weigh now? They look very ill and my guess is they were probably bred too young/too light/not in an acceptable or healthy condition to start with. Have you had them fecal tested for internal parasites?
> 
> Sorry but im just upset seeing how skinny and undernourished they look.....it's shocking and there is no excuse for those lively gecks looking like that!


Don't shoot don't shoot

I just took these in yesterday, not my doing. There off to be checked .
I'm just attempting o give these a good home! And get them back to full health.
I'm already on the case and know what I'm doing, but thanks for all of your comments and help. Over 20 yrs experience.


----------



## Artisan

mariusz said:


> Don't shoot don't shoot
> 
> I just took these in yesterday, not my doing. There off to be checked .
> I'm just attempting o give these a good home! And get them back to full health.


This is why I didnt directly blame you....I thought it could possibly be ones you had rehomed or taken on. Did you get them privately or from a shop? Poor little gecks :devil:


----------



## mariusz

babychessie said:


> A bit thin?! They look terribly unwell, if you haven't all ready I'd take them *all *to the vets, or at least get them fecal tested! There is definitely something wrong there!


I took them in yesterday, I think they have been seriously over bred!


----------



## mariusz

Artisan said:


> This is why I didnt directly blame you....I thought it could possibly be ones you had rehomed or taken on. Did you get them privately or from a shop? Poor little gecks :devil:


Got them privately , along with 3 healthy fat ones. I'm confident I can get them healthy again.


----------



## Artisan

mariusz said:


> I took them in yesterday, I think they have been seriously over bred!


They look physically and mentally BATTERED  how someone can justify breeding these poor things even once....nevermind what looks like at every opportunity. Hope you get them fed up and looking healthy. Would really like to see progression pics of these if you could keep us updated. Would love to see them in a few months looking a lot chunkier/healthier/happier in their new home. Kudos for rescuing them : victory:


----------



## babychessie

mariusz said:


> I took them in yesterday, I think they have been seriously over bred!


Oh gosh, that's horrible! Well, I'm glad someone who knows what they're doing is taking them on! Good luck with them, I just hope you can put some weight back on the poor little things!


----------



## mariusz

babychessie said:


> Oh gosh, that's horrible! Well, I'm glad someone who knows what they're doing is taking them on! Good luck with them, I just hope you can put some weight back on the poor little things!


Thanks. 
Fingers crossed. I will keep you updated.


----------



## Johnsteele1984

Hi there ,could some1 point me to a gd care sheet please? had a bearded dragon for 2 years but fancy getting a Leo in a couple of months so a lot of research is needed


Thanks John


----------



## Artisan

Johnsteele1984 said:


> Hi there ,could some1 point me to a gd care sheet please? had a bearded dragon for 2 years but fancy getting a Leo in a couple of months so a lot of research is needed
> 
> 
> Thanks John


Aha! Thers is one on my site here  :lol2:

http://artisangeckos.yolasite.com/leopard-gecko-care.php


----------



## Johnsteele1984

Artisan said:


> Aha! Thers is one on my site here  :lol2:
> 
> http://artisangeckos.yolasite.com/leopard-gecko-care.php




Thanks very much :no1:


----------



## Artisan

Johnsteele1984 said:


> Thanks very much :no1:


You are most welcome :2thumb:


----------



## Mr Chad

Artisan said:


> Aha! Thers is one on my site here  :lol2:
> 
> http://artisangeckos.yolasite.com/leopard-gecko-care.php


Shameless plus :whistling2:

mariusz, I really hope you can get those leos back to health, the poor little things look so sick, especially the first one (i'd say its a sunglow jungle), I think you're right on the others but with the shed and the undernourishment its hard to tell.

Please keep us updated with your progess....you also cant say you got 3 more and deprive us of pics!


----------



## Gazedd

What's the max temp for inside a hide guys? I'm having to manually act as a thermostat here as for some reason it's got to 37.5 degrees! 
Ideal should be 32-34 right?


----------



## Jesterone

Gazedd said:


> What's the max temp for inside a hide guys? I'm having to manually act as a thermostat here as for some reason it's got to 37.5 degrees!
> Ideal should be 32-34 right?


Most people put their stat probe and therm probe in the hide, 32-34 yes.


----------



## tetradite

Well it's official, Backpack thinks she's a crestie.

Anyone remember the t-shirt "climbing wall" I put in for her? Found her today, tucked in between the t-shirt and the viv wall with her back to the wall, half way up, vertical and clinging on to the t-shirt... fast asleep.

Would have loved a pic but not enough light gets in there and I refuse to use flash with them. 

Never imagined these little guys could provide me with so much entertainment!


----------



## Mr Chad

tetradite said:


> Well it's official, Backpack thinks she's a crestie.
> 
> Anyone remember the t-shirt "climbing wall" I put in for her? Found her today, tucked in between the t-shirt and the viv wall with her back to the wall, half way up, vertical and clinging on to the t-shirt... fast asleep.
> 
> Would have loved a pic but not enough light gets in there and I refuse to use flash with them.
> 
> Never imagined these little guys could provide me with so much entertainment!


Like I posted the other day, Sheldon thinks he's a monkey sat up a tree :lol2:










I think they're all crazy!


----------



## Artisan

tetradite said:


> Well it's official, Backpack thinks she's a crestie.
> 
> Anyone remember the t-shirt "climbing wall" I put in for her? Found her today, tucked in between the t-shirt and the viv wall with her back to the wall, half way up, vertical and clinging on to the t-shirt... fast asleep.
> 
> Would have loved a pic but not enough light gets in there and I refuse to use flash with them.
> 
> Never imagined these little guys could provide me with so much entertainment!


Bless BP I had a lovely image in my head as I read through that


----------



## tetradite

Nutters the lot of them.


----------



## mariusz

Here are the 3 better looking ones


----------



## mariusz

Mr Chad said:


> Shameless plus :whistling2:
> 
> mariusz, I really hope you can get those leos back to health, the poor little things look so sick, especially the first one (i'd say its a sunglow jungle), I think you're right on the others but with the shed and the undernourishment its hard to tell.
> 
> Please keep us updated with your progess....you also cant say you got 3 more and deprive us of pics!


Pics up now lol


----------



## Mr Chad

mariusz said:


> Here are the 3 better looking ones
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Lovely Leo's, hopefully the others will soon get to that stage.


----------



## mariusz

Mr Chad said:


> Lovely Leo's, hopefully the others will soon get to that stage.


Cheers


----------



## Jamesah1975

Now I have managed to get the laptop back off the kids I can post a few pics of mine. I just love his little paw print on his back :flrt:


----------



## Gazedd

I took the plunge and tried to fit my tiles in to the Viv, I've cut one of them ever so slightly to little so they won't fit in. 

They are also floor tiles so aren't picking the heat up because the heat mat has a little box which is lifting the tile and must be creating to much of a gap to give the tile the heat Crash requires.


So for now, I have stacked the tiles on the cool side of the Viv to create something a little different and I'm going to look into Lino as I love Mr Chads look to his Viv...


----------



## tetradite

mariusz said:


> Here are the 3 better looking ones
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


They look like much happier and healthier little geeks, all the best with fattening up the others.



Jamesah1975 said:


> Now I have managed to get the laptop back off the kids I can post a few pics of mine. I just love his little paw print on his back :flrt:
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image


Love it... it looks almost like someone has painted him yellow and the paint has worn off in a couple of places! I love the little details like that.


----------



## tetradite

Well, it's not quite sleeping vertically, but what do I find when I go for the nightly water change? (gecko enlarged for the short sighted :lol2










She's definitely decided that's the new cool-end hide!

And a quick one of the little man from a day or two ago with his Powerade feet:


----------



## ayrshire bob

Just had a look in on Bubbles, found this. Not convinced it's normal, bit worried, not in his toilet spot, in fact it's nearly the exact opposite side of the viv :-s 










Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## Mr Chad

Gazedd said:


> I took the plunge and tried to fit my tiles in to the Viv, I've cut one of them ever so slightly to little so they won't fit in.
> 
> They are also floor tiles so aren't picking the heat up because the heat mat has a little box which is lifting the tile and must be creating to much of a gap to give the tile the heat Crash requires.
> 
> 
> So for now, I have stacked the tiles on the cool side of the Viv to create something a little different and I'm going to look into Lino as I love Mr Chads look to his Viv...


Why thank you. :2thumb:

I like lino as do most of the others, its just so easy to clean.....just dont get the really shiny stuff as it'll be more like an ice rink :lol2:


----------



## tetradite

ayrshire bob said:


> Just had a look in on Bubbles, found this. Not convinced it's normal, bit worried, not in his toilet spot, in fact it's nearly the exact opposite side of the viv :-s
> 
> image
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


That's poop? Any other poop since?



Mr Chad said:


> Why thank you. :2thumb:
> 
> I like lino as do most of the others, its just so easy to clean.....just dont get the really shiny stuff as it'll be more like an ice rink :lol2:


I'm considering changing, maybe only half the viv though as I do like having a mix of hard and soft for them to walk on, and prefer the appearance of repti-carpet but it's such a pain waiting for it to dry when you clean it.

I even tried having spare carpet, but I'm lazy so just ended up switching the spare ones in and not washing the first ones until the spares were dirty as well.


----------



## Jakenicholls

Hi, I am thinking about breeding leopard geckos, I currently have 3 female leopard geckos, one hypo, one sunglow and one high yellow normal. Seeing as I am new to breeding I'd like to ask for some help on which colour morph of male i should buy to breed with first, and if there is anything i should know before breeding? i have done my fair share of research but would like to know if there are any little hints tips or tricks i should know?
thankyou.


----------



## Jesterone

Jakenicholls said:


> Hi, I am thinking about breeding leopard geckos, I currently have 3 female leopard geckos, one hypo, one sunglow and one high yellow normal. Seeing as I am new to breeding I'd like to ask for some help on which colour morph of male i should buy to breed with first, and if there is anything i should know before breeding? i have done my fair share of research but would like to know if there are any little hints tips or tricks i should know?
> thankyou.


Do you know if your Leo's have any Hets?

If you want a good idea of what pairings you can make, check out www.reptilecalculator.com/leopard-gecko-morph-calculator/ and see for yourself. The high yellow is a line bred trait and genetically a wild type. Hypo is a dominant gene and the sunglow obviously has some type of albino in it. 

As for breeding, I've never done it myself but have looked into it a lot. Hopefully someone can give you some good pointers but it's all about the research, expense and time.


----------



## ayrshire bob

tetradite said:


> That's poop? Any other poop since?


Yea that's poop! :-s

Not seen him out really in a few days either. Been in the moist hide. I've turned off the yv now, so see if he is out tomorrow. Gonna have to open up moist hide tonight to satisfy my worries though. 

Was one other poop in the cool hide, but not sure what was first. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## russwhite

Anyone here feed morio worms ? iv started using them quite often lately to feed all my leos and they LOVE them ! all my gravid females are packing weight back on between eggs and looking real healthy ! anyone else use them , whats your opinions on them ?


----------



## Artisan

russwhite said:


> Anyone here feed morio worms ? iv started using them quite often lately to feed all my leos and they LOVE them ! all my gravid females are packing weight back on between eggs and looking real healthy ! anyone else use them , whats your opinions on them ?


All mine love their morios.....they are like naughty chocolate to leos :gasp:


----------



## Gazedd

Mario worms as a complete replacement to meal worms or as a treat?


----------



## Artisan

Gazedd said:


> Mario worms as a complete replacement to meal worms or as a treat?


Some weeks mine get just morios...sometimes they get mealies (when I cant get morios) and sometimes they get a mixture of the two. But I also give them dubia roach and the odd locust through the week. I like to offer variety :2thumb:


----------



## tetradite

ayrshire bob said:


> Yea that's poop! :-s
> 
> Not seen him out really in a few days either. Been in the moist hide. I've turned off the yv now, so see if he is out tomorrow. Gonna have to open up moist hide tonight to satisfy my worries though.
> 
> Was one other poop in the cool hide, but not sure what was first.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


Dunno quite what to say to be honest. If it were me, I'd see how he goes and if it goes back to normal then get a faecal screen done just in case, but if it persists then probably vets. It's not enough for me to be straight to the vets in the absence of any other signs or issues though. To emphasise though, that's just what I'd do if it were me, this isn't advice from experience.



Gazedd said:


> Mario worms as a complete replacement to meal worms or as a treat?


Best typo ever! :lol2: It happens a lot but it makes me smile everytime, get the mental picture of a worm with a moustache :2thumb:

Info here on the nutritional values (they're called super worms here but they are the same thing) ChamownersWeb Insect Nutritional Values.

(Scroll down past the first 3 tables).

From that I'd say they ought to closer to the "treat" category myself, but it's personal choice, they're not as lardy as waxworms, and the second table with them on (in this one mealies are "tenebrio" and morios are "zophobas") suggests they're closer to mealworms.


----------



## tetradite

Backpack hiding behind the t-shirt is getting silly now. This morning, hiding in there. This evening, hiding in there. Took her out (in case it was that she couldn't find a way back out), went straight back in there.

It's the cold end! She's never been one to use the cold end to hide in no matter what hide choices were there. She is a strange girl.

Couldn't resist a couple of pictures of Shenanigans, just about to shed, guess I'll find out later how many layers of skin Powerade can stain through...










And (for non scientific, entertainment purposes only) a quick work up of what a "gecko's eye view" of the same thing might look like.










(It's impossible for us to EVER see what they see as they can see more colours than we can, and can see UV. There's nothing I can do to approximate these things really, but what I have done if anyone's interested:

- Used two different methods of removing reds (one via colour balance, one via hue & saturation, one of which also shifts the red element in magentas and yellows into blues and greens).
- Blended the two together.
- Pulled up some detail and upped lightness in shadow areas.
- Put more brightness into existing bright areas.

It's pretty ugly, but it's the best approximation I can come up with in 5 minutes of what the world may look like to them. Need to find a shot with some more colours in it, get several shots at different exposure levels and more work on the post-processing task of removing reds without it starting to feel colourless to our human eyes to get something more interesting and pretty. That's for another day.)


And one more:


----------



## ayrshire bob

tetradite said:


> Dunno quite what to say to be honest. If it were me, I'd see how he goes and if it goes back to normal then get a faecal screen done just in case, but if it persists then probably vets. It's not enough for me to be straight to the vets in the absence of any other signs or issues though. To emphasise though, that's just what I'd do if it were me, this isn't advice from experience.
> 
> 
> 
> Best typo ever! :lol2: It happens a lot but it makes me smile everytime, get the mental picture of a worm with a moustache :2thumb:
> 
> Info here on the nutritional values (they're called super worms here but they are the same thing) ChamownersWeb Insect Nutritional Values.
> 
> (Scroll down past the first 3 tables).
> 
> From that I'd say they ought to closer to the "treat" category myself, but it's personal choice, they're not as lardy as waxworms, and the second table with them on (in this one mealies are "tenebrio" and morios are "zophobas") suggests they're closer to mealworms.


Thank you. I saw him last night out and about. So happier about that! Yea I'll need to get a faecal done I think. Just ease my mind. Not got uv on today either, see if it is having an adverse affect on his behaviour, I think its too bright for him tbh :-s Good link on the nutritional info! Thank you! 

Nice work on the "gecko vision" be cool to see some more if you get time :-D 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## Mr Chad

Like two old women having a natter over a garden fence



Like this one, looks quite arty!



Thinking of getting another LED light for Penny and then get Sheldon one next month. Think i'll stick to the one from swell. My local shop has some in which look amazing but are twice the price.


----------



## Mr Chad

Can you not edit a post once somebody likes it? Apologies for the double.

Been and got some mealies, waxies and dubias this morning.

Sheldon - Think he's only ever had mealies and crickets. He didnt know what to do with the dubia and sat there watching it :bash: but he chomped down on a waxie.

Amy - had a little chase of a dubia but gave up and had a waxie.

Bernie - Never seen a Dubia before to my knowledge. Had me in stitches, she was sprinting doing laps round the viv but missed every time she lunged. Then she had a game of hide and seek and couldnt find it when it went behind her. 

Penny - I tried her on Dubia a few months ago and I think it was a bit big for her so she never ate another. Well that just changed, considering she's the most delicate and female of the leos she's got a real attacking instinct. She pounced on it, got it first time and then wrestled with it. It was a hefty side one but she managed to gobble it down and looked well pleased with herself. :flrt:

Hopefully this change in diet will help them gain weight over the next 6 months or so ready for possibly breeding next year.

After seeing this place recommended i'm also going to get some silkworms and butterworms too. 

http://www.silkwormstore.co.uk/


----------



## Artisan

Evening folks,

This thread has gone quiet again. Must admit I've not been on much due to sad events but I thought I'd share my story of my first leo escapee earlier in the week.
Was doing the rounds feeding my lot one night and because of the afore mentioned sad events - my mind has been on other things and my concentration not great. Anyways. Opened my tremper boy 'Dantes' viv and got distracted for a few mins....only to turn round and realise I hadn't shut the doors! 
Now dante is one of those gecks that as soon as he hears the glass sliding....he's out like a shot, usually to walk up my arm and sit on my shoulder while I feed the others.
But he wasn't anywhere to be seen 
His viv is the top one in a stack of 3....next to 2 more stacks of 3 including boas and more leos. Dragged my bed out, didnt have the strength to move 9 vivs....some of them 4 footers. Thought all was lost and was going mad at myself for being so stupid.
Decided to just sit and listen.....within a minute I heard a squeaking noise...I instantly knew it was the sheets of polystyrene that I use between the boa vivs to stop heat transfer.
Little bugger was at the back of the vivs (I spied him with a mirror and torch lol)
Eventually I got him back by balancing a large rub on its side on top of the bed so I could get high enough to reach down the back and grab him.

So relieved to have my lil man back after his adventure .... that will teach me to take my eye off the ball :gasp:


----------



## tetradite

Artisan said:


> Evening folks,
> 
> This thread has gone quiet again. Must admit I've not been on much due to sad events but I thought I'd share my story of my first leo escapee earlier in the week.
> Was doing the rounds feeding my lot one night and because of the afore mentioned sad events - my mind has been on other things and my concentration not great. Anyways. Opened my tremper boy 'Dantes' viv and got distracted for a few mins....only to turn round and realise I hadn't shut the doors!
> Now dante is one of those gecks that as soon as he hears the glass sliding....he's out like a shot, usually to walk up my arm and sit on my shoulder while I feed the others.
> But he wasn't anywhere to be seen
> His viv is the top one in a stack of 3....next to 2 more stacks of 3 including boas and more leos. Dragged my bed out, didnt have the strength to move 9 vivs....some of them 4 footers. Thought all was lost and was going mad at myself for being so stupid.
> Decided to just sit and listen.....within a minute I heard a squeaking noise...I instantly knew it was the sheets of polystyrene that I use between the boa vivs to stop heat transfer.
> Little bugger was at the back of the vivs (I spied him with a mirror and torch lol)
> Eventually I got him back by balancing a large rub on its side on top of the bed so I could get high enough to reach down the back and grab him.
> 
> So relieved to have my lil man back after his adventure .... that will teach me to take my eye off the ball :gasp:
> 
> image


Sorry to hear there's sad RL stuff for you. Been a bit that way here too the last few days.

Trust him to find the most awkward place to get him out of... I'm sure they know what they are doing!


----------



## Artisan

tetradite said:


> Sorry to hear there's sad RL stuff for you. Been a bit that way here too the last few days.
> 
> Trust him to find the most awkward place to get him out of... I'm sure they know what they are doing!


Oh he's too nosey for his own good! Probably blundered along like he does usually.....and fell down the back. He's such a gonk :lol2:

And sorry to hear you're having a bad time too....hope things are sorting themselves out for you soon


----------



## Mr Chad

Sorry to hear your both having RL troubles. Seems to be the season for it, I lost my aunt and the baby she was carrying a month ago. Real bad times as the baby was due.

Glad Dante is safe and sound and back where he belongs. I've just had all mine out for cuddles , still two dubias in with the girls - they dont seem to be able to figure out a way to tackle them.


----------



## Artisan

Mr Chad said:


> Sorry to hear your both having RL troubles. Seems to be the season for it, I lost my aunt and the baby she was carrying a month ago. Real bad times as the baby was due.
> 
> Glad Dante is safe and sound and back where he belongs. I've just had all mine out for cuddles , still two dubias in with the girls - they dont seem to be able to figure out a way to tackle them.


Very sorry to hear that chadders. Thats awful hun....I lost my aunt last week and its been a nightmare sorting everything out as theres to be an inquest and have been running round sorting her affairs and the funeral out. Very stressful indeed!


----------



## Mr Chad

Artisan said:


> Very sorry to hear that chadders. Thats awful hun....I lost my aunt last week and its been a nightmare sorting everything out as theres to be an inquest and have been running round sorting her affairs and the funeral out. Very stressful indeed!


Sorry to hear that. 

Same thing, she was only 40 and died suddenly so had to do autopsies etc. Their funerals were Tuesday 2 weeks ago. She died a week before my brothers wedding so it was all a bit emotional and mixed up.

Hope you get everything sorted with as little stress as possible.


----------



## tetradite

Cheers dudes.

I'm 'better off' than you guys I guess, was a friend of my folks that we lost. I knew the guy but not like they did so for me I'm just making sure that they're OK.

Hope everyone gets some good news soon for a little bit of balance


----------



## Jakenicholls

I dont suppose somebody could direct me to a leopard gecko breeder that couriers their geckos could they? I'm trying to buy a male to breed with and having no luck in finding one at all , thanks


----------



## ayrshire bob

Potentially really stupid question here, but I'm pretty sure the uv light is too bright for Bubbles, I was thinking of trying to dim it down somehow, would I be able to kind of wrap the fake plant in his viv around the bulb to cut back on how much light is in the viv, or would it get too hot? I don't mean wrap it tightly, just loop it over a few times and have it kind of dangle if that makes sense? 

Anyone else any ideas that might not be as silly? 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## ayrshire bob

Sorry to hear that so many of you guys having a bad time. Hope things sort themselves out soon for you all

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## Gazedd

ayrshire bob said:


> Potentially really stupid question here, but I'm pretty sure the uv light is too bright for Bubbles, I was thinking of trying to dim it down somehow, would I be able to kind of wrap the fake plant in his viv around the bulb to cut back on how much light is in the viv, or would it get too hot? I don't mean wrap it tightly, just loop it over a few times and have it kind of dangle if that makes sense?
> 
> Anyone else any ideas that might not be as silly?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


As you don't actually need UV, why not just swap it out to a less powerful bulb?


----------



## ayrshire bob

I know it's a debated subject on the use of it, but as I have it set up and bought a new bulb etc I would like to try utilise it. I know that other keepers use it successfully, and as the would get some uv exposure naturally I would like to try recreate that if possible. I am not saying I am going to use uv no matter what, just would like to try and adapt it to make it usable first, but if that's not going to work I will give up on it. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## littlefoot

Hi what size tube is it and what strength or is it a compact,if so what strength?


----------



## tetradite

littlefoot said:


> Hi what size tube is it and what strength or is it a compact,if so what strength?


From an older post by Bob: "It's a 20w tube 24" exo terra 5%"

Remember asking before so thought I'd dig it out.

From that, (given that I use UV myself seemingly without issue so far I'm going to work on the assumption that the presence of UV itself isn't the issue, but something specific about this setup is) I reckon if there is a problem it's likely to be lack of a light/UV gradient and so the geck has an inability to get out of the UV? Either that or the wattage/UV % is too high for the size of the viv. Or a combination of both.

(I try to provide as much of a gradient as I can, just like with the hot/cool end idea, as well as providing specific areas of shade and little things like angling the hide entrances in different directions to vary how much reflected light bounces into each one).

I've got a dome reflector bouncing a 13w 2% compact fluorie straight down at the hot end, so the cool end is actually pretty shady and any light that gets there is indirect, bouncing off surfaces which kills UV, plus there's canopy plants in the hot end to provide some breaks there. 

Bob's setup might be more flooding the entire viv with UV (more what a tube's designed to do).

If any of the above is correct (and I'm not saying it is mind you) then the options if you do want to try to persevere with UV but think that the current setup is causing an issue are:

- Redo the viv furniture to provide better and more varied shady areas
- Lower the wattage and/or UV%
- Move the light further away
- Try a totally different light setup that's more directional

Although there shouldn't be an issue with heat since it's just a fluorie, I wouldn't want to be draping things off it myself. Only other thing I can think would be something like build a cage around it from aluminium/steel mesh (insect screen) to lower the intensity.

Just thoughts, as always, not to be taken as expert advice!


----------



## littlefoot

Thankyou for the info tetradite.That was the reason i asked as it is much better in my opinion to have a 2% compact u.v for a leopard gecko.It then allows for a dimmer light and a smaller area to be lit by it.Also better to be used in a dome to help even more with the concentrating issues.


----------



## BretJordan

I don't use any UV light for Loki but from a guess just change the bulb to a lesser %? But it doesn't seem to be necessary for a leo anyway? I mean Loki's growing well with out uv so I wouldn't change that. Especially as that could ultimately have a negative effect on him. 

Out again tonight just can't believe his growth! Look at that tail! 


Thanks, Bret.


----------



## littlefoot

I don't use U.V for mine either.


----------



## tetradite

If you're not providing UV then proper supplementation/dusting and gutloading of feeders becomes even more critical but I wouldn't blame anyone for not providing it. I've yet to see much proper evidence either for or against beyond anecdotes. 

For me if I have to provide a light anyway (and I do, the room they're in is virtually a darkroom) then I'd rather provide one that's closer to nature... especially since they can see UV. Only difference is the price of the bulb, and that's no real burden every x months or so in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## babychessie

Artisan said:


> Evening folks,
> 
> This thread has gone quiet again. Must admit I've not been on much due to sad events but I thought I'd share my story of my first leo escapee earlier in the week.
> Was doing the rounds feeding my lot one night and because of the afore mentioned sad events - my mind has been on other things and my concentration not great. Anyways. Opened my tremper boy 'Dantes' viv and got distracted for a few mins....only to turn round and realise I hadn't shut the doors!
> Now dante is one of those gecks that as soon as he hears the glass sliding....he's out like a shot, usually to walk up my arm and sit on my shoulder while I feed the others.
> But he wasn't anywhere to be seen
> His viv is the top one in a stack of 3....next to 2 more stacks of 3 including boas and more leos. Dragged my bed out, didnt have the strength to move 9 vivs....some of them 4 footers. Thought all was lost and was going mad at myself for being so stupid.
> Decided to just sit and listen.....within a minute I heard a squeaking noise...I instantly knew it was the sheets of polystyrene that I use between the boa vivs to stop heat transfer.
> Little bugger was at the back of the vivs (I spied him with a mirror and torch lol)
> Eventually I got him back by balancing a large rub on its side on top of the bed so I could get high enough to reach down the back and grab him.
> 
> So relieved to have my lil man back after his adventure .... that will teach me to take my eye off the ball :gasp:
> 
> image


My heart skipped a beat when I started reading this, thank god you found little Dante!


----------



## LovLight

BretJordan said:


> I don't use any UV light for Loki but from a guess just change the bulb to a lesser %? But it doesn't seem to be necessary for a leo anyway? I mean Loki's growing well with out uv so I wouldn't change that. Especially as that could ultimately have a negative effect on him.
> 
> Out again tonight just can't believe his growth! Look at that tail!
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/null-94.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Thanks, Bret.


Awww lil Loki has grown into a proper lil studmuffin 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## babychessie

I was once, (agess ago when I first got Chester), told you have to cut off the heads of morio worms before you feed them to your leo...

So I never really tried them..as I decided decapitating really wasn't my thing :lol2:

I assume this isn't true right, I'm thinking about getting some?

The picky little blighter probably won't like them anyway though!


----------



## Mr Chad

I don't bother with UV, my leo's live in the dining room which gets daylight in from the conservatory all day.

They have a really good day/night cycle.


----------



## LovLight

babychessie said:


> I was once, (agess ago when I first got Chester), told you have to cut off the heads of morio worms before you feed them to your leo...
> 
> So I never really tried them..as I decided decapitating really wasn't my thing :lol2:
> 
> I assume this isn't true right, I'm thinking about getting some?
> 
> The picky little blighter probably won't like them anyway though!


All my larger adults really love morios, especially the boys for some reason. Never cut ones head off to feed though.....they seem to crunch them into submission with some relish tbh. Good thing with morios is they have lower levels of chitin (the hard exo skeleton) than regular or giant mealies so they are easier to digest. They also score favourably on the protein to fat ratio front so are a pretty good choice for a nice big adult. 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Artisan

babychessie said:


> I was once, (agess ago when I first got Chester), told you have to cut off the heads of morio worms before you feed them to your leo...
> 
> So I never really tried them..as I decided decapitating really wasn't my thing :lol2:
> 
> I assume this isn't true right, I'm thinking about getting some?
> 
> The picky little blighter probably won't like them anyway though!


I never bothered cutting the heads off. Mine just snap them up and the leos get a knack for how to eat them once they've had them a few times.

I tried my lot with pachnoda grubs last week....it was fun watching them suss out how to eat them...they're huge! My fattie Elijah and silver loved them, those two are the 2 greediest.....Elijah has had a growth spurt and has gained 25g in 3 weeks and is looking lovely and manly now


----------



## LovLight

Thought I would share may latest lil bundles of joy.....meet;

Neva



























And Lumi



























Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## babychessie

Artisan said:


> I never bothered cutting the heads off. Mine just snap them up and the leos get a knack for how to eat them once they've had them a few times.
> 
> I tried my lot with pachnoda grubs last week....it was fun watching them suss out how to eat them...they're huge! My fattie Elijah and silver loved them, those two are the 2 greediest.....Elijah has had a growth spurt and has gained 25g in 3 weeks and is looking lovely and manly now





LovLight said:


> All my larger adults really love morios, especially the boys for some reason. Never cut ones head off to feed though.....they seem to crunch them into submission with some relish tbh. Good thing with morios is they have lower levels of chitin (the hard exo skeleton) than regular or giant mealies so they are easier to digest. They also score favourably on the protein to fat ratio front so are a pretty good choice for a nice big adult.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks guys, was always a bit twitchy about them as I didn't want him to get bitten or something...but god is he picky, if he'll eat them then woop woop!

Pachnoda grubs...never heard of them! Time to google...


LovLight said:


> Thought I would share may latest lil bundles of joy.....meet;
> 
> Neva
> 
> image
> image
> image
> 
> 
> And Lumi
> 
> image
> image
> image
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


So beautiful! :flrt:
What morph are they?


----------



## ayrshire bob

tetradite said:


> From an older post by Bob: "It's a 20w tube 24" exo terra 5%"
> 
> Remember asking before so thought I'd dig it out.
> 
> From that, (given that I use UV myself seemingly without issue so far I'm going to work on the assumption that the presence of UV itself isn't the issue, but something specific about this setup is) I reckon if there is a problem it's likely to be lack of a light/UV gradient and so the geck has an inability to get out of the UV? Either that or the wattage/UV % is too high for the size of the viv. Or a combination of both.
> 
> (I try to provide as much of a gradient as I can, just like with the hot/cool end idea, as well as providing specific areas of shade and little things like angling the hide entrances in different directions to vary how much reflected light bounces into each one).
> 
> I've got a dome reflector bouncing a 13w 2% compact fluorie straight down at the hot end, so the cool end is actually pretty shady and any light that gets there is indirect, bouncing off surfaces which kills UV, plus there's canopy plants in the hot end to provide some breaks there.
> 
> Bob's setup might be more flooding the entire viv with UV (more what a tube's designed to do).
> 
> If any of the above is correct (and I'm not saying it is mind you) then the options if you do want to try to persevere with UV but think that the current setup is causing an issue are:
> 
> - Redo the viv furniture to provide better and more varied shady areas
> - Lower the wattage and/or UV%
> - Move the light further away
> - Try a totally different light setup that's more directional
> 
> Although there shouldn't be an issue with heat since it's just a fluorie, I wouldn't want to be draping things off it myself. Only other thing I can think would be something like build a cage around it from aluminium/steel mesh (insect screen) to lower the intensity.
> 
> Just thoughts, as always, not to be taken as expert advice!


Well remembered tetradite! Yea I don't have much of a gradient, I have lots of hides, and like yourself I have angled them in various ways so as to provide an "escape" from the uv light if desired (which seems to be the case). As stated I am willing to take advice and ditch the uv if I can't get it to an acceptable level for the wee fella, but would like to try and experiment and get it to be more of a potential benefit than a horrible, scary, nuclear bomb power, lit sheet of hell! 

I'm gonna try using the fake flora as a temporary "shield" around the bulb until I get a better idea. I guess I'll have to change to a compact bulb then?

It's off for the moment until I think of a solution. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## LovLight

babychessie said:


> Thanks guys, was always a bit twitchy about them as I didn't want him to get bitten or something...but god is he picky, if he'll eat them then woop woop!
> 
> Pachnoda grubs...never heard of them! Time to google...
> 
> 
> So beautiful! :flrt:
> What morph are they?


Pachnoda grubs are like extra big waxies....but they really do bite! Been nipped by one of them and it hurt lol


Thank you hun 
Both are lil mack talbinos 100% het Blizzard and MP so same as lil Kemi their older sibling. Cant wait to see how they develop as both Blizzard and Murphys hets can produce some interesting pattern results in the way of extra speckley loveliness so with them having both hets they could be the speckliest lil gecklings goings lol. 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Artisan

LovLight said:


> Thought I would share may latest lil bundles of joy.....meet;
> 
> Neva
> 
> image
> image
> image
> 
> 
> And Lumi
> 
> image
> image
> image
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


You're dangling those bubbas infrony of me again.....stunning hun 

Yes I was aware those grubs could bite. Only bought a pack to try them on and see who would eat them just so I have an extra treat to buy in now and again. Seems only 2 of them will eat them so we wont be getting them very often :lol2:


----------



## Jakenicholls

I dont suppose somebody could direct me to a leopard gecko breeder that couriers their geckos could they? I'm trying to buy a male to breed with and having no luck in finding one at all , thanks


----------



## Jamesah1975

I think most courier them, providing you arrange it. But make sure you use someone like these guys, they get very good reviews on here.

Reptile Forums - View Profile: AC Reptile Chauffeurs


----------



## babychessie

Jamesah1975 said:


> I think most courier them, providing you arrange it. But make sure you use someone like these guys, they get very good reviews on here.
> 
> Reptile Forums - View Profile: AC Reptile Chauffeurs


Unfortunately at the moment, AC chauffers isn't running as one of them has had to go into hospital I think...

But here's a list of all the couriers;

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/reptile-couriers/633474-list-couriers.html

and here's the post for courier feedback (so you can come to a judgement on which ones are reliable);

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/reptile-couriers/698942-courier-feedback.html

: victory:


----------



## Artisan

Thread revival! :jump:


----------



## Gazedd

Wait, a thread revival and no pictures? Terrible effort. 

as the irresponsible parent I am, I was out drinking last night but before I went I tried to feed Crash. He wasn't to fussed though and I think it's because these mealies are getting on a bit now. 
He has had some tonight though ad only needs to hold out for 1 more day until our local stores get their deliveries of fresh juicy worms!


----------



## tetradite

I'll have a minor whine and winge to keep us ticking over...

I've spent all day sawing an enormous piece of slate, or trying to... I need to split it into thinner pieces to use in the vivs. You're supposed to be able to make it split itself with a hammer and chisel, but damned if I can do it, just splinters into tiny pieces, so out comes the hand saw for some long long boring work 

I know slate is basically just hardened mud, but it's actually easier to saw than you might expect, but I'm never happy when I have to use hand tools, I'm a bodger not a craftsman!


----------



## ayrshire bob

Pics or it didn't happen! Even if it's boring, pics always liven it up... Lol 

Good luck sorting it out! No vids on YouTube help you? 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## BretJordan

Hey guys so I'm thinking about buying a beardie with a full 4ft setup and best of all its £100! I know they're as common as a cat or dog nowadays but there has to be a reason for it! After that then I will perhaps be getting 1 or 2 more Leos, but damn I'm running out of space wish I could get rid of my fish tank -.- :Lol2:

KEEP THIS THREAD ALIVE!! 

Bret.


----------



## tetradite

ayrshire bob said:


> Pics or it didn't happen! Even if it's boring, pics always liven it up... Lol
> 
> Good luck sorting it out! No vids on YouTube help you?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


Splitting it "properly" is one of those "I know what I'm doing I just don't have the skill to do it" jobs!


----------



## BretJordan

Hit it hard with a hammer job done? Oh and I am also a bodger  Lol just get the splintery edges off? 

Bret.


----------



## tetradite

BretJordan said:


> Hit it hard with a hammer job done? Oh and I am also a bodger  Lol just get the splintery edges off?
> 
> Bret.


Lol that's the problem, hit it too hard and it ALL turns to splinters... if I was trying to just break it into pieces or chunks it would be easy, but trying to split it along it's height is tougher.


----------



## BretJordan

Could you try putting it on a flat table/bench weighing it down where your cut line is and hit it upon the ledge so it's nice and even? Just sand the edges down?  if not saw it is!  

Bret.


----------



## tetradite

BretJordan said:


> Could you try putting it on a flat table/bench weighing it down where your cut line is and hit it upon the ledge so it's nice and even? Just sand the edges down?  if not saw it is!
> 
> Bret.


To be honest after a few failures with the hammer and chisel I got to the point of not taking any more chances, only got one slab to play with, so I'm playing it safe now


----------



## Mr Chad

You need a tile/glass cutter.

You cutting it down the middle so its two halves or down its sheets so you have 2 pieces the same size as the original?

I'd be careful going anywhere near the stuff unless your fully kitted out, I sliced myself to bits doing it a few years back.

As no pics yet this will have to do


----------



## Artisan

Well I thought I would be chatting away on here lastnight (had insomnia last few nights) but conked out early lastnight and slept for 9 hours


----------



## babychessie

BretJordan said:


> Hey guys so I'm thinking about buying a beardie with a full 4ft setup and best of all its £100! I know they're as common as a cat or dog nowadays but there has to be a reason for it! After that then I will perhaps be getting 1 or 2 more Leos, but damn I'm running out of space wish I could get rid of my fish tank -.- :Lol2:
> 
> KEEP THIS THREAD ALIVE!!
> 
> Bret.


Ohh where from? :mf_dribble::whistling2:


----------



## efcseany

*Mack Snow*

Looking to get a female (ideally) as another leo. Does anyone know the going prices of these, for a juvi? My local store are selling them at £75-£95 each.

Although they had none in stock  - is this price adequate?

Much appreciated.


----------



## BretJordan

Some person on here pmed me and said they had one!  I did post a wanted post saying I was wanting a beardie with full set up or just a set up alone. But it had to be a 4ft viv and then I was pmed last night  Think I may go pick up next weekend if all seems to be okay.  

Bret.


----------



## tetradite

Mr Chad said:


> You need a tile/glass cutter.
> 
> You cutting it down the middle so its two halves or down its sheets so you have 2 pieces the same size as the original?
> 
> I'd be careful going anywhere near the stuff unless your fully kitted out, I sliced myself to bits doing it a few years back.
> 
> As no pics yet this will have to do
> 
> image


Kind of into sheets the same size as the original but into 3 rather than 2. 

(They actually won't be the same size as the original, but that's the dimension I'm cutting along that's giving me grief, if that makes the sense).

Yet another reason I gave up with the hammer was the realisation that really was a job that safety goggles were needed for...

It's all good with the saw though, am keeping it wet as I cut, so it grinds into blue mud more than anything.

Not much done today though, like Artisan I conked out, but not 'til stupid o'clock this morning so I've only just woken up...


----------



## tetradite

I'm still the last poster??? C'mon folks, step to it!

Well, it's pretty tedious, but someone was foolish enough to ask for slate cutting pictures so in the absence of anything else...

Here's a really big bit of slate:











Which I've made some cuts in to split it into three:




















Not worried about the wonkiness of the cuts, I'm going to be bedding them down in play sand anyway. I extended the shorter cut until it was about as deep as the longer one, then jigsawed across the slate, and hey presto, 3 nearly usable slate pieces:



















Just need to clean and sand/polish off the rough bits and these are ready to go. Then it's just a matter of doing the same thing about ten more times and the whole slab will be in pieces...

My recommendation, if you have money, buy tiles. This is a LOT of work for very little reward.

Also, only two minor injuries to report. One: sawed through my own thumb, own stupidity to blame. And two, a classic ironic injury: managed to hurt myself with the safety guard on the jigsaw, pinched my finger in it while I was sliding it back. Thanks for that, "safety" guard.


----------



## Mr Chad

Makita tools - playing with the good stuff!

Where is everybody the last few days? They cant all have developed lives can they?


----------



## Naomi23jayne

hi guys, i was just wondering how much all of your gecko's weigh, looking for something to compare dexter to : victory:


----------



## tetradite

Mr Chad said:


> Makita tools - playing with the good stuff!
> 
> Where is everybody the last few days? They cant all have developed lives can they?


Oh yeah, Makita are just awesome... had a big project a couple of years back and had to buy basically a full set of tools for it, this is the only Makita one I could afford though, would have loved one of their drill sets but they're just waaay too expensive with decent batteries. 

Plus, this is one of the coolest/most ridiculous looking power tools I've ever seen and should be mandatory for every zombie apocalypse situation!: Screw gun. 



Naomi23jayne said:


> hi guys, i was just wondering how much all of your gecko's weigh, looking for something to compare dexter to : victory:


Both mine are around a year old and around 50g.


----------



## Naomi23jayne

tetradite said:


> Both mine are around a year old and around 50g.


ok thanks :2thumb:


----------



## babychessie

Naomi23jayne said:


> hi guys, i was just wondering how much all of your gecko's weigh, looking for something to compare dexter to : victory:


Yeahh, mine's about a year and he's about 65g :2thumb:


----------



## Naomi23jayne

babychessie said:


> Yeahh, mine's about a year and he's about 65g :2thumb:


aha ok : victory:


----------



## Artisan

Someone was dying to show me his striptease routine tonight.....Dante rushed out to show me what a dreamboy he is


----------



## tetradite

Artisan said:


> Someone was dying to show me his striptease routine tonight.....Dante rushed out to show me what a dreamboy he is
> 
> image


I just want to peel them so badly when they look like this! So hard to resist, but must...


----------



## babychessie

Artisan said:


> Someone was dying to show me his striptease routine tonight.....Dante rushed out to show me what a dreamboy he is
> 
> image


Hello Houdini :lol2:


----------



## AlJoRub

I just went to check on my leopard gecko and there is a smell coming from its cage it smells a bit like sawdust in a hamster cage, any ideas why ?


----------



## Mr Chad

Sheldon took a dubia from the tweezers last night - now he knows what the are I expect him to be scoffing them down!

Penny is ruthless, gives them no chance and is just chomping them down.

....now i'm stuck. Cant seem to get Amy or Bernie interested in them, they'll chase them but dont seem to be able to catch them or bite them with enough force to control them. Think it'll be the tweezers for them too :bash:

Can visibly see already that they've started to put weight on again and i'm so glad that they're all eating.

Just been in to the dining room and they're all sat there faces pressed against the glass waiting :lol2:

Had a big think about my friends blue tongue, it was an amazing deal but at the moment I just cant take up any more space with vivs - the OH would probably castrate me. :gasp:


----------



## LeoBoris

babychessie said:


> Yeahh, mine's about a year and he's about 65g :2thumb:


Mine's 1 year old and weighs 102g


----------



## LeoBoris

AlJoRub said:


> I just went to check on my leopard gecko and there is a smell coming from its cage it smells a bit like sawdust in a hamster cage, any ideas why ?


He maybe needs a full clean out?

Substrate clean or remove add new stuff.
All hides cleaned
The tanks itself cleaned


----------



## Tylers Geckos

do my gecko look pregnant


----------



## AlJoRub

LeopardGeckoBorris said:


> He maybe needs a full clean out?
> 
> Substrate clean or remove add new stuff.
> All hides cleaned
> The tanks itself cleaned


 could it be the repti carpet


----------



## tetradite

AlJoRub said:


> could it be the repti carpet


When did you last clean it?

If you have any concerns you're best bet is just clean everything.


----------



## Mr Chad

Next up on Leo's got talent...

I plan to jump into the washing basket..









Now the high wire balancing act...









Next up the great washing pile climb....









Finally his greatest trick....the crestie impression


----------



## AlJoRub

tetradite said:


> When did you last clean it?
> 
> If you have any concerns you're best bet is just clean everything.


i think its the meal worms is it normal for them to smell ?


----------



## Artisan

Mr Chad said:


> Next up on Leo's got talent...
> 
> I plan to jump into the washing basket..
> image
> 
> Now the high wire balancing act...
> image
> 
> Next up the great washing pile climb....
> image
> 
> Finally his greatest trick....the crestie impression
> image


Ha ha love it "The adventures of sheldon" ! :2thumb:


----------



## tetradite

AlJoRub said:


> i think its the meal worms is it normal for them to smell ?


Not really... not to the extent that they would make the whole viv smell anyway.


----------



## Gazedd

Crash is shedding again, lets hope I get to see it this time... Probably not though as I'll be in work


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

My geckos eggs have been in the incubator for AGES I was hoping they would've hatched by now, I think this will be their 71st day!! Should I keep them in or write them off as dud  ??


----------



## ayrshire bob

Bubbles chilling out in his tunnel this morning  










Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## lilgecko

Lol took me a while to spot him :lol2:


----------



## Mr Chad

lilgecko said:


> Lol took me a while to spot him :lol2:



Just had a look at your website and can see you're in Wakefield - nice to know there is a breeder so close breeding some really interesting leos.

I'd love a dreamsicle or diablo blanco.


----------



## ayrshire bob

lilgecko said:


> Lol took me a while to spot him :lol2:


He looks like he is on holiday and had a heavy session last night and is sleeping it off by the pool lol maybe my imagination is a bit wild lol

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## Mr Chad

Question for you all - how often do you deep clean? I'm talking about -

-Everything out 
-All hides and decor washed and dried. 
-Viv swept and wiped down
-New substrate/or wiped lino/tile 
-New moss/eco etc

I currently spot clean all poos and dead food and give new water every day. I also remove, sweep and change eco/moss every 2 weeks.

Main question is how often do you have to clean all the hides and other decor in F10 (or equivalent)?


----------



## ayrshire bob

Mr Chad said:


> Question for you all - how often do you deep clean? I'm talking about -
> 
> -Everything out
> -All hides and decor washed and dried.
> -Viv swept and wiped down
> -New substrate/or wiped lino/tile
> -New moss/eco etc
> 
> I currently spot clean all poos and dead food and give new water every day. I also remove, sweep and change eco/moss every 2 weeks.
> 
> Main question is how often do you have to clean all the hides and other decor in F10 (or equivalent)?


At the moment I'm doing that every 2/3 weeks. Same daily routine

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## Mr Chad

Who is lusciousleopard geckos on FB??


----------



## Big Red One

Nice .......
:2thumb:


----------



## Big Red One

Not bad either.


----------



## LovLight

Big Red One said:


> image
> 
> Nice .......
> :2thumb:


Think I could stretch to a little bit more than 'nice'
for this one......bloody gorgeous maybe? 






Big Red One said:


> Not bad either.
> 
> image
> 
> image


Loving the lavender colour in these 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mr Chad

Big Red One said:


> image
> 
> Nice .......
> :2thumb:


That head and tail colour is so bold. :mf_dribble:


----------



## Big Red One

Mr Chad said:


> That head and tail colour is so bold. :mf_dribble:


Not quite as bold as this though.....

:mf_dribble::whistling2:


----------



## tetradite

Mr Chad said:


> Question for you all - how often do you deep clean? I'm talking about -
> 
> -Everything out
> -All hides and decor washed and dried.
> -Viv swept and wiped down
> -New substrate/or wiped lino/tile
> -New moss/eco etc
> 
> I currently spot clean all poos and dead food and give new water every day. I also remove, sweep and change eco/moss every 2 weeks.
> 
> Main question is how often do you have to clean all the hides and other decor in F10 (or equivalent)?


Some of this is doubtless less often than I should, but roughly in terms of *just* the F10 disinfection process (things get rinsed/brushed/hoovered/picked up more often than this):

Bowls: 2-3 days
Moist hide flannels: 2-3 days
Moist hide: weekly
Other hides: fortnightly
Rocks/plants/slate etc: monthly

And then a real proper "everything at the same time" clean including walls, glass, reptile carpet, floor underneath the carpet, and everything listed above probably more like 6-8 weeks if I'm honest.

I try to keep the most used bits (and danger areas like bowls/moist hide) clean regularly and deep clean more rarely. Again also, this is just my disinfection procedure, spot cleaning and removing debris is much more often.


----------



## Mr Chad

Had them all out for extended cuddles



















Ignore the hair not long had a shower









He didn't want to sit high up- I'm glad he'd have flattened me the big chunk!


----------



## Artisan

Yaaaaaay it's saturday! 

Sorry to sound all excited folks......but tomorrow morning I go to pick up my 3 beautiful eclipses from lunar (moon geckos) im super joyful about bringing my 2 boys and girl home. 

Was only ment to be collecting 2 stunning adults....but couldn't resist having one of her bubbas aswel


----------



## Big Red One

Artisan said:


> Yaaaaaay it's saturday!
> 
> Sorry to sound all excited folks......but tomorrow morning I go to pick up my 3 beautiful eclipses from lunar (moon geckos) im super joyful about bringing my 2 boys and girl home.
> 
> Was only ment to be collecting 2 stunning adults....but couldn't resist having one of her bubbas aswel


Which ones are you having ?


----------



## LovLight

Big Red One said:


> Not quite as bold as this though.....
> 
> :mf_dribble::whistling2:
> 
> image


Now that one is AWESOME! 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LovLight

Artisan said:


> Yaaaaaay it's saturday!
> 
> Sorry to sound all excited folks......but tomorrow morning I go to pick up my 3 beautiful eclipses from lunar (moon geckos) im super joyful about bringing my 2 boys and girl home.
> 
> Was only ment to be collecting 2 stunning adults....but couldn't resist having one of her bubbas aswel


Whoop Whoop! Cant wait for introductory piccys!.....dont forget to give my Aura and Uffy an extra snuggle. ....oooo and do a fertility dance around Minus Tor and Arcane lol 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gazedd

XD @ fertility dance!


----------



## Artisan

Big Red One said:


> Which ones are you having ?


Im having little snake eyed dagon/a gorgeous female ph talbino and a hunky Ssnow het raptor gentleman


----------



## Artisan

LovLight said:


> Whoop Whoop! Cant wait for introductory piccys!.....dont forget to give my Aura and Uffy an extra snuggle. ....oooo and do a fertility dance around Minus Tor and Arcane lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


Ha ha will do hun....will strip off and dance around waving palm fronds around whilst dancing for you to the fertility gods


----------



## Gazedd

Named yet?


----------



## Artisan

Gazedd said:


> Named yet?


You talking to me hun? 

If so then yes they are all named  have decided on Winter, Myth and Torch


----------



## Gazedd

Artisan said:


> You talking to me hun?
> 
> If so then yes they are all named  have decided on Winter, Myth and Torch


My phone didnt quote your post... doh

Nice


----------



## Gazedd

Another side question: where are people buying their f10 from?
If eBay, can someone throw a link up?


----------



## LovLight

Gazedd said:


> Another side question: where are people buying their f10 from?
> If eBay, can someone throw a link up?


http://www.viovet.co.uk/Prescriptio..._find=119953&gclid=CIrDmajJmrgCFZShtAodgngApg



Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mr Chad

All 3 vivs deep cleaned (first proper deep clean with F10 - loving the smell :blush: ), new food and water in and leos looking happy.

Also bought two more of those LED lights from swell so now all 3 vivs will look like a disco tonight :2thumb:

Although i've just realised i forgot to weigh them while they were out - I know they're healthy but just wondered how much they'd filled out. Penny certainly had some tail weight to her now.


----------



## tremerz97

Mr Chad said:


> All 3 vivs deep cleaned (first proper deep clean with F10 - loving the smell :blush: ), new food and water in and leos looking happy.
> 
> Also bought two more of those LED lights from swell so now all 3 vivs will look like a disco tonight :2thumb:
> 
> Although i've just realised i forgot to weigh them while they were out - I know they're healthy but just wondered how much they'd filled out. Penny certainly had some tail weight to her now.


make sure to put pics up!


----------



## ayrshire bob

tremerz97 said:


> make sure to put pics up!


Yea, pics or it didn't happen... Lol 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## Mr Chad

I'll do some disco later but here's the vivs all clean

Penny's House

















Sheldon's House

















Bernie and Amy's House


----------



## tremerz97

Mr Chad said:


> I'll do some disco later but here's the vivs all clean
> 
> Penny's House
> image
> image
> 
> Sheldon's House
> image
> image
> 
> Bernie and Amy's House
> image
> image


looks awesome m8!
like my sig? haha!


----------



## Manicsheepie

*What colour is this?*

Hello.

This is our leopard gecko, Jeffery.

He has a great deal of purple on him, even though i struggled to capture it on camera. His feet, and his underbelly is a very pale shade of pink. I was wondering if there is anyone here who might help identify his colouring?


----------



## Mr Chad

tremerz97 said:


> looks awesome m8!
> like my sig? haha!


I just noticed that :lol2:

I'll tell you something, i'm roasting after all that cleaning - I need a beer.


----------



## Gazedd

Manicsheepie said:


> Hello.
> 
> This is our leopard gecko, Jeffery.
> 
> He has a great deal of purple on him, even though i struggled to capture it on camera. His feet, and his underbelly is a very pale shade of pink. I was wondering if there is anyone here who might help identify his colouring?
> 
> image
> image
> image


My knowledge of morphs is terrible but it looks like mine which is an albino bell(I think)


----------



## Mr Chad

I'd say its a norm or high yellow. 

As requested

Before









After


----------



## Gazedd

Those lights look good, although is it blue or red Leo's cannot see...?



I threw a hopper in tonight with legs attached, Crash was showing interest up to the point it worked out how to climb the walls... He then lost the fight as I chopped his legs off again hehe


----------



## LostInBrum

Hi Everyone!

Just wondered if anyone knows any reputable Leopard Gecko breeders in the West Midlands? I am after my first Leopard Gecko and want to get a CB13 from a good breeder. Ive no intention of breeding myself but wouldnt mind spending a bit more for a nice Hypo, Tangerine, Carrot tail etc. Dont mind travelling as Id prefer not to courier, im on DC Geckos fb having a good look at some very nice geckos :smile: Just wondered if there were any closer to home

Thanks!


----------



## babychessie

Mr Chad said:


> Question for you all - how often do you deep clean? I'm talking about -
> 
> -Everything out
> -All hides and decor washed and dried.
> -Viv swept and wiped down
> -New substrate/or wiped lino/tile
> -New moss/eco etc
> 
> I currently spot clean all poos and dead food and give new water every day. I also remove, sweep and change eco/moss every 2 weeks.
> 
> Main question is how often do you have to clean all the hides and other decor in F10 (or equivalent)?


Basically the same, I spot clean & top up water etc everyday then I have a super super clean usually every 3-4 weeks depending on how busy I am  



Artisan said:


> Im having little snake eyed dagon/a gorgeous female ph talbino and a hunky Ssnow het raptor gentleman


Oh I'm so glad you're having Dagon! He's such a sweety, I love his cheeky little smile. Which ones of the names is for him..? 

You have to, have to post pictures! ...hehe I really shouldn't be getting this excited for you :lol2:



Mr Chad said:


> I'd say its a norm or high yellow.
> 
> As requested
> 
> Before
> image
> 
> After
> image
> 
> 
> image
> image


Looks so good! I love all the decor in their vivs, they must have a whale of a time exploring all that at night! :2thumb:

I've got one more flatpack to put together and then I'm going to share some pics of my epic 'wall of reptile' :lol2:


Manicsheepie said:


> Hello.
> 
> This is our leopard gecko, Jeffery.
> 
> He has a great deal of purple on him, even though i struggled to capture it on camera. His feet, and his underbelly is a very pale shade of pink. I was wondering if there is anyone here who might help identify his colouring?
> 
> image
> image
> image


I have to say I agree with Chad, looks like a normal to me, possibly with higher yellow coloring. 
Jeffrey is very lovely either way 


Just thought I'd add in this sneaky post-shed picture of Chester I took this morning!


----------



## babychessie

*Epic wall of reptile...*

Ta-da!

The epic wall of reptile is finally complete! 





Now just to start slowly collecting and filling the vivs! 

Second one up is all wired in and prepped for the new lovely geck coming in just over a week- so excited! :mf_dribble:


----------



## robinsad

Can I ask a quick question about lighting? I don't currently provide any UV lighting to my two little girls but I have been reading that perhaps I should be. Do other people have UV lighting with their leopard geckos? I'm a little reluctant as they seem quite happy and healthy but anything I can do to make them even happier i will.

cheers


----------



## babychessie

robinsad said:


> Can I ask a quick question about lighting? I don't currently provide any UV lighting to my two little girls but I have been reading that perhaps I should be. Do other people have UV lighting with their leopard geckos? I'm a little reluctant as they seem quite happy and healthy but anything I can do to make them even happier i will.
> 
> cheers


Nope, I never have and I know of lots of people who never have and have never had any problems. As long as they're in a room with a decent amount of sunlight and you dust livefood with a calcium powder which contains lots of minerals and *vitamin D3* on a regular basis there shouldn't be a problem. :2thumb:


----------



## Mr Chad

babychessie said:


> Ta-da!
> 
> The epic wall of reptile is finally complete!
> 
> [URL=http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums/y528/Chazzgecks/P1130216_zpse3e0ff80.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums/y528/Chazzgecks/P1130217_zps3dc62dc7.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Now just to start slowly collecting and filling the vivs!
> 
> Second one up is all wired in and prepped for the new lovely geck coming in just over a week- so excited! :mf_dribble:


Can u reach the top one??


----------



## Artisan

babychessie said:


> Oh I'm so glad you're having Dagon! He's such a sweety, I love his cheeky little smile. Which ones of the names is for him..?
> 
> You have to, have to post pictures! ...hehe I really shouldn't be getting this excited for you :lol2:


Ha ha it waz a long day. Left ours at around 9.30am this morn and got back around 4.30-5pm after a 150 mile round trip.

Picked up my lovely new kids and spent aaaages swooning over lunars gorgeous geck family. All such stunners. 

Was wonderful to finally meet lunar herself who I might add - is super nice and had an amazeballs rep room.

Have changed my mind yet again on names.....dagon may keep his name.....or may become scorch (haven't decided yet) 

Pictures will follow soon as they have settled a bit.....I promise :-D


----------



## babychessie

Mr Chad said:


> Can u reach the top one??


Just about, not very well though. That is why (although you can't see it, it's just to the left of the picture) my desk chair has been renamed 'the reptile stack chair' 8)

:lol2: 

Although to be honest, if it does get an inhabitant I'll probably move it down lower. It's just handy up there out of the way for the mo 



Artisan said:


> Ha ha it waz a long day. Left ours at around 9.30am this morn and got back around 4.30-5pm after a 150 mile round trip.
> 
> Picked up my lovely new kids and spent aaaages swooning over lunars gorgeous geck family. All such stunners.
> 
> Was wonderful to finally meet lunar herself who I might add - is super nice and had an amazeballs rep room.
> 
> Have changed my mind yet again on names.....dagon may keep his name.....or may become scorch (haven't decided yet)
> 
> Pictures will follow soon as they have settled a bit.....I promise :-D


Oh I bet she does, I get jealous just looking at the photos! :lol2:

I like Scorch, it really suits him in a funny sort of way!

How long was the car drive with the gecks on the way back? Did you have to bring heat packs or something, or maybe not as it was so hot today..? Just wondering for future reference how to go about transporting geckos back in your own car..?


----------



## Artisan

babychessie said:


> Just about, not very well though. That is why (although you can't see it, it's just to the left of the picture) my desk chair has been renamed 'the reptile stack chair' 8)
> 
> :lol2:
> 
> Although to be honest, if it does get an inhabitant I'll probably move it down lower. It's just handy up there out of the way for the mo
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I bet she does, I get jealous just looking at the photos! :lol2:
> 
> I like Scorch, it really suits him in a funny sort of way!
> 
> How long was the car drive with the gecks on the way back? Did you have to bring heat packs or something, or maybe not as it was so hot today..? Just wondering for future reference how to go about transporting geckos back in your own car..?


It was longer coming back (roughly 3 hours) then going coz we got stuck in traffic and took a wrong turn lol I was really worried the gecks might over heat as it was soooool hot in the car even with 3 windows open so we stopped to check on them to make sure they were ok and they were all chilling in their tubs. Lunar had packed the tubs into boxes so it was dark and probably slightly cooler for that hun.

Took a few pics while unpacking them all so will get them up soon though little scorch is in shed atm : victory:

By the way.....your viv stack is looking awesome for all your hard work....all you have to do is fill it now


----------



## babychessie

Artisan said:


> It was longer coming back (roughly 3 hours) then going coz we got stuck in traffic and took a wrong turn lol I was really worried the gecks might over heat as it was soooool hot in the car even with 3 windows open so we stopped to check on them to make sure they were ok and they were all chilling in their tubs. Lunar had packed the tubs into boxes so it was dark and probably slightly cooler for that hun.
> 
> Took a few pics while unpacking them all so will get them up soon though little scorch is in shed atm : victory:
> 
> By the way.....your viv stack is looking awesome for all your hard work....all you have to do is fill it now


So you're going with Scorch then?  You know I think it's those little orange patches all over his body and his little orange legs that look like little burning flames that make the name 'Scorch' suit him so much! 

Excited for your pics! It must be so difficult leaving them alone to settle in!

Thanks, I'm really pleased with the stack. Now I'm just looking out for decor going cheap to start slowly filling it with. Hoping to go down the beach some time to try and find some interestingly shaped drift-wood I can thoroughly boil and disinfect for the gecks to climb on.

Also, when ordering the vivexotics, one of the panels came broken, but only the outer corner. They sent out the replacement piece to me, but I still have the broken panel. I'm just wondering if I could possibly get my dad to cut it up, then I can attach some brackets and put it in the vivs as shelving... :hmm: 

I'll have to see, it'll be nice as it'll match the outside colour of the vivs. But I'm a bit reluctant, as the corners are a little pointy...what do you think?

Either way exciting times! All this sunshine combined with the fact my super snow gal is coming in just over a week I'm in a very good mood!


----------



## Artisan

babychessie said:


> So you're going with Scorch then?  You know I think it's those little orange patches all over his body and his little orange legs that look like little burning flames that make the name 'Scorch' suit him so much!
> 
> Excited for your pics! It must be so difficult leaving them alone to settle in!
> 
> Thanks, I'm really pleased with the stack. Now I'm just looking out for decor going cheap to start slowly filling it with. Hoping to go down the beach some time to try and find some interestingly shaped drift-wood I can thoroughly boil and disinfect for the gecks to climb on.
> 
> Also, when ordering the vivexotics, one of the panels came broken, but only the outer corner. They sent out the replacement piece to me, but I still have the broken panel. I'm just wondering if I could possibly get my dad to cut it up, then I can attach some brackets and put it in the vivs as shelving... :hmm:
> 
> I'll have to see, it'll be nice as it'll match the outside colour of the vivs. But I'm a bit reluctant, as the corners are a little pointy...what do you think?
> 
> Either way exciting times! All this sunshine combined with the fact my super snow gal is coming in just over a week I'm in a very good mood!


Lol I think Scorch it is then ....thanks for helping me make my mind up 

That would make a great shelf....you could just file the edges a bit with some sandpaper if its really sharp but I haven't had to do that with the panels of various cupboards etc ive used as I didnt find them overly sharp or dangerous. Also varnish the raw edges to seal it.

Yes it's dtiving me mad not being able to get them out yet lol though my supersnow lad is really chilled and confident im assured, so won't need as long as the others to settle in.

Going to put some pics up in a min


----------



## Artisan

Right.....here they are....my stunning new eclipse poss het talbino girlie "Myth" such lovely bold head markings, and my strapping supersnow het raptor boy "Winter" have you ever seen such massive black hole eyes...they almost fill his face they are so huge!!!

Haven't taken any of my little teeny jungle het talbino eclipse "Scorch" as he's in shed right now....but he has the most beautiful snake eyes :flrt:

Im over the moon with them and so happy to welcome them into my gecko family :-D


----------



## babychessie

Artisan said:


> Right.....here they are....my stunning new eclipse poss het talbino girlie "Myth" such lovely bold head markings, and my strapping supersnow het raptor boy "Winter" have you ever seen such massive black hole eyes...they almost fill his face they are so huge!!!
> 
> Haven't taken any of my little teeny jungle het talbino eclipse "Scorch" as he's in shed right now....but he has the most beautiful snake eyes :flrt:
> 
> Im over the moon with them and so happy to welcome them into my gecko family :-D
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Myth, that's such a perfect name for her!

Oh gosh I ADORE Winter! He's so lovely, his spots are so refined! My super snow gal is a lot blotchier! 

So happy for you, what wonderful additions to your family! :flrt:


----------



## Artisan

babychessie said:


> Myth, that's such a perfect name for her!
> 
> Oh gosh I ADORE Winter! He's so lovely, his spots are so refined! My super snow gal is a lot blotchier!
> 
> So happy for you, what wonderful additions to your family! :flrt:


Thank you sweetie.....im beyond happy with them :-D Winter has well and truely stolen my heart :lol2:

Really excited for you waiting on your new girl. Do I remember correctly that you are having another from lunar or am I imagining that? :blush:


----------



## BretJordan

Artisan said:


> Right.....here they are....my stunning new eclipse poss het talbino girlie "Myth" such lovely bold head markings, and my strapping supersnow het raptor boy "Winter" have you ever seen such massive black hole eyes...they almost fill his face they are so huge!!!
> 
> Haven't taken any of my little teeny jungle het talbino eclipse "Scorch" as he's in shed right now....but he has the most beautiful snake eyes :flrt:
> 
> Im over the moon with them and so happy to welcome them into my gecko family :-D
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


:gasp: :mf_dribble: That is all... So when are you giving them me?  

Bret.


----------



## babychessie

Artisan said:


> Thank you sweetie.....im beyond happy with them :-D Winter has well and truely stolen my heart :lol2:
> 
> Really excited for you waiting on your new girl. Do I remember correctly that you are having another from lunar or am I imagining that? :blush:


Yup, hopefully! Just waiting with much anticipation for her next lot of eggies to hatch so I can hopefully snatch one up! I'm hoping for something a little more snowy, so I'm waiting for one's of Eddas's little babies because he is just one of my favs! :flrt:

I already have a viv set up, decorated, wired in and waiting... just in case :blush:


----------



## Artisan

BretJordan said:


> :gasp: :mf_dribble: That is all... So when are you giving them me?
> 
> Bret.


Neverrrrrr Mwahahahaaaa 


babychessie said:


> Yup, hopefully! Just waiting with much anticipation for her next lot of eggies to hatch so I can hopefully snatch one up! I'm hoping for something a little more snowy, so I'm waiting for one's of Eddas's little babies because he is just one of my favs! :flrt:
> 
> I already have a viv set up, decorated, wired in and waiting... just in case :blush:


Oh bet you're so impatient for them to hatch  I actually had a peep at the eggies today and they look ready to pop! :gasp:


----------



## BretJordan

Tomorrow afternoon sounds about a good time for me to come collect them..  Haha! 

Very jealous!

Bret.


----------



## Artisan

BretJordan said:


> Tomorrow afternoon sounds about a good time for me to come collect them..  Haha!
> 
> Very jealous!
> 
> Bret.


:lol2: sorry bret tomorrow afternoon is no good for me.......ill be too busy staring at my new babies for hours on end


----------



## babychessie

Artisan said:


> they look ready to pop! :gasp:


YAY!:jump:


----------



## Naomi23jayne

well 18 today, i can now go to most pet shops without a parent and buy my own pets  not that i have much room or money left for them aha :lol2:


----------



## ayrshire bob

Naomi23jayne said:


> well 18 today, i can now go to most pet shops without a parent and buy my own pets  not that i have much room or money left for them aha :lol2:


Get a job?  

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## Naomi23jayne

ayrshire bob said:


> Get a job?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


easier said than done, there are none


----------



## Artisan

Naomi23jayne said:


> well 18 today, i can now go to most pet shops without a parent and buy my own pets  not that i have much room or money left for them aha :lol2:


Happy birthday! It's all downhill from now on


----------



## Naomi23jayne

Artisan said:


> Happy birthday! It's all downhill from now on


thanks :lol2:


----------



## babychessie

Naomi23jayne said:


> thanks :lol2:


 Happy birthday


----------



## Artisan

Decided i would try a photo shoot today with a few of the leos. Set up and got it looking all nice.....little buggers wouldnt keep still though so only ended up working with 3 of them ha ha.....will do a few at a time as it took so long just to get these few good pics! 

Then i realised the leaves on my plant looked a bit tatty.....never mind :lol2:

DANTE





NEON



SILVER


----------



## Mr Chad

Naomi23jayne said:


> well 18 today, i can now go to most pet shops without a parent and buy my own pets  not that i have much room or money left for them aha :lol2:


Happy birthday! 

Now time to get your own place and fill it full of lizards!


----------



## ayrshire bob

Naomi23jayne said:


> easier said than done, there are none


I know, sorry , I'm just trying to be funny  

Many happy returns! 

:beer:

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## babychessie

Artisan said:


> Decided i would try a photo shoot today with a few of the leos. Set up and got it looking all nice.....little buggers wouldnt keep still though so only ended up working with 3 of them ha ha.....will do a few at a time as it took so long just to get these few good pics!
> 
> Then i realised the leaves on my plant looked a bit tatty.....never mind :lol2:
> 
> DANTE
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20130708_150032_zps25b31d94.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20130708_150024_zps1ed6814c.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> NEON
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20130708_145727_zps3f23e71f.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> SILVER
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20130708_144227_zps94abf05e.jpg]image[/URL]


Awh, Silver :flrt:

I love Dante's eyes, is it just me or do his pupils always look so dilated, seems like he's either always in shock...or high :lol2:


----------



## Artisan

babychessie said:


> Awh, Silver :flrt:
> 
> I love Dante's eyes, is it just me or do his pupils always look so dilated, seems like he's either always in shock...or high :lol2:


Ha ha in bright light he has silver pink eyes with a slit but as soon as the light starts fading his pupils end up filling his sockets the darker it gets and he looks eclipse by nightfall


----------



## babychessie

Artisan said:


> Ha ha in bright light he has silver pink eyes with a slit but as soon as the light starts fading his pupils end up filling his sockets the darker it gets and he looks eclipse by nightfall


Maybe he's an eclipse..in disguise? :gasp:


----------



## Artisan

Little Scorch has shed and was out and about exploring this morning - so i saw my chance to take a few quick snaps. Not the best quality photos but it was half light in my room and obviously didnt want to use the flash to scare him while hes settling in.
Isnt he gorgeous?  look at those snake eyes! this is the reason i fell in love with him :flrt:


----------



## Artisan

Some more pics for you leo junkies :2thumb:

Sorry for all the pics i have been posting lately.....i just love my tribe so much and love putting them up for people to see :blush:

EDEN







MYTH







WINTER


----------



## babychessie

Artisan said:


> Some more pics for you leo junkies :2thumb:
> 
> Sorry for all the pics i have been posting lately.....i just love my tribe so much and love putting them up for people to see :blush:
> 
> EDEN
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20130709_120322_zpse74443eb.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20130709_120257_zps8289618b.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20130709_120240_zps895235b9.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> MYTH
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20130709_115400_zps46b9bb14.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20130709_115614_zps0dd47ede.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20130709_115617_zps8deb4473.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> WINTER
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20130709_120027_zps4be125ac.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20130709_120101_zps88bd48db.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20130709_120109_zps2f4e1e36.jpg]image[/URL]


Oh no, post away! I love seeing pictures of all your gecky family having fun and I can't be the only one!

I love little Scorch, he's so pretty and his eyes look like little exploding starbursts! :flrt:

WINTER IS SO UNBELIEVABLY DOTTY! :mf_dribble:


----------



## ayrshire bob

babychessie said:


> Oh no, post away! I love seeing pictures of all your gecky family having fun and I can't be the only one!
> 
> I love little Scorch, he's so pretty and his eyes look like little exploding starbursts! :flrt:
> 
> WINTER IS SO UNBELIEVABLY DOTTY! :mf_dribble:


I concur! 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## Artisan

babychessie said:


> Oh no, post away! I love seeing pictures of all your gecky family having fun and I can't be the only one!
> 
> I love little Scorch, he's so pretty and his eyes look like little exploding starbursts! :flrt:
> 
> WINTER IS SO UNBELIEVABLY DOTTY! :mf_dribble:


Ha ha winter looks more dotty every time I look at him! :gasp: and little scorch is such a lovely little dude.....cant wait to get him out and have a proper hold :flrt:


ayrshire bob said:


> I concur!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


Glad you like looking too bobbo :2thumb:


----------



## Mr Chad

Oooooo all these lovely Leo's!!!!

Chilling in the blue light



















Why is when a get out the shower u always feel hotter??!!??


----------



## Gazedd

Mr Chad said:


> Why is when a get out the shower u always feel hotter??!!??


Core body temp raising in the hot water?


----------



## babychessie

Chess just wanted to say 'hellooooo' and give you all a goofy grin...


----------



## Elmodfz

This is Jiniwin  no one is entirely sure what morph he is but several people have suggested reverse red stripe?


----------



## Artisan

babychessie said:


> Chess just wanted to say 'hellooooo' and give you all a goofy grin...
> 
> [URL=http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums/y528/Chazzgecks/P1130246_zps1c47f94f.jpg]image[/URL]


Awww my lil mate chessie giving me a lovely smile .....and possibly a wink (but you missed that part)


----------



## DragonTerra

My geckos love insects


----------



## babychessie

Elmodfz said:


> This is Jiniwin  no one is entirely sure what morph he is but several people have suggested reverse red stripe?
> 
> [URL=http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y36/X_Derwahnsinn_X/Jiniwin/IMG_1060_zps1f26b62d.jpg]image[/URL]


He's lovely, and yup! I'd say reverse stripe..
A reverse stripe is 'a Leopard Gecko whose back pattern consists of a line that starts at the base of the neck ring and runs to the hind legs' and definitely red : victory:


----------



## babychessie

Artisan said:


> Awww my lil mate chessie giving me a lovely smile .....and possibly a wink (but you missed that part)


sneaky boy! ;O


----------



## Artisan

Elmodfz said:


> This is Jiniwin  no one is entirely sure what morph he is but several people have suggested reverse red stripe?
> 
> [URL=http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y36/X_Derwahnsinn_X/Jiniwin/IMG_1060_zps1f26b62d.jpg]image[/URL]


He's a handsome chap :flrt:


----------



## BretJordan

Artisan I LOVEEE Winter! Them eyes! 

Bret.


----------



## babychessie

BretJordan said:


> Artisan I LOVEEE Winter! Them eyes!
> 
> Bret.


I wannttt himmm! :flrt:


----------



## Artisan

BretJordan said:


> Artisan I LOVEEE Winter! Them eyes!
> 
> Bret.


Aw thanks bret....i had him out yesterday again (he is so confident and bombproof) and i just sit there staring at his eyes....they are gorgeous in the flesh 


babychessie said:


> I wannttt himmm! :flrt:


Caro....when you get your female....you will notice that yes her eyes are black, but if you look at them from the side they look exactly like mirrors. Its so weird! proper liquid silver like mercury :gasp:

My plan is to pair him to Myth...hold a female mack eclipse back and put her to him so i can hopefully make super snow eclipses like lunars celti (love her with the masive white face void). Winter is het raptor too and Myth is possible het tremper so if that proves out i will hopefully also have mack raptors/super raptors and some nice super snow talbinos :flrt:


----------



## AlJoRub

should I use TR Repashy Leopard Gecko Calc Plus and Nutrobal


----------



## babychessie

Artisan said:


> Aw thanks bret....i had him out yesterday again (he is so confident and bombproof) and i just sit there staring at his eyes....they are gorgeous in the flesh
> 
> 
> Caro....when you get your female....you will notice that yes her eyes are black, but if you look at them from the side they look exactly like mirrors. Its so weird! proper liquid silver like mercury :gasp:
> 
> My plan is to pair him to Myth...hold a female mack eclipse back and put her to him so i can hopefully make super snow eclipses like lunars celti (love her with the masive white face void). Winter is het raptor too and Myth is possible het tremper so if that proves out i will hopefully also have mack raptors/super raptors and some nice super snow talbinos :flrt:


Loving that plan! ;O

I was having similar thoughts yesterday after eyeing up a reallly pretty mack raptor girl, mack raptor x normal would get me mack snow HET tremper & eclipse, so I thought hold back best one and pair it with the mack snow eclipse baby I'm hopefully having off Lunar and make some beautifuulll super snow eclipses... 


great minds think alike, ey?


----------



## Artisan

babychessie said:


> Loving that plan! ;O
> 
> I was having similar thoughts yesterday after eyeing up a reallly pretty mack raptor girl, mack raptor x normal would get me mack snow HET tremper & eclipse, so I thought hold back best one and pair it with the mack snow eclipse baby I'm hopefully having off Lunar and make some beautifuulll super snow eclipses...
> 
> 
> great minds think alike, ey?


They certainly do :2thumb:


----------



## tetradite

Nice work on all the pics everybody, always good to see more gecks.

And don't worry about posting too many, I was posting pictures of rock last week to keep us ticking over, at least your pics have lizards in them!

@AlJoRub if you have Repashy Calcium Plus you don't need Nutrobal.


----------



## babychessie

tetradite said:


> Nice work on all the pics everybody, always good to see more gecks.
> 
> And don't worry about posting too many, I was posting pictures of rock last week to keep us ticking over, at least your pics have lizards in them!
> 
> @AlJoRub if you have Repashy Calcium Plus you don't need Nutrobal.



Rocks make good pets, mess free and not picky eaters! 


:lol2:


----------



## Mr Chad

babychessie said:


> Rocks make good pets, mess free and not picky eaters!
> 
> 
> :lol2:


Speak for yourself, mine hasn't eaten anything in ages. Fussy bugger.


----------



## babychessie

Mr Chad said:


> Speak for yourself, mine hasn't eaten anything in ages. Fussy bugger.


Maybe if you give it a luke warm bath, that might encourage it? 

Do you like my rock? It's such a stunning morph! :blush:


----------



## Artisan

Here's my pet rock....."Alejandro" i opened his viv door and he came trotting out as he knew it was feeding time : victory:





cant believe i just spent time setting that up and uploading pics - just to join in heh heh


----------



## Artisan

well i weighed my lot tonight and can't believe how much Elijah has grown in the last 5/6 weeks.....proper having a growth spurt and filling out like a MAN

was about 39g when i got him back in may.....now a whopping 77g and looking lovely and stocky. Got a lovely chunky head on him now.


----------



## babychessie

Artisan said:


> well i weighed my lot tonight and can't believe how much Elijah has grown in the last 5/6 weeks.....proper having a growth spurt and filling out like a MAN
> 
> was about 39g when i got him back in may.....now a whopping 77g and looking lovely and stocky. Got a lovely chunky head on him now.
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20130710_205643_zpsc6dc7304.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20130710_205638_zps0c1f011e.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20130710_205704_zps681b1914.jpg]image[/URL]


Wow, what a weight gain! :gasp:

I must say, what a tame rock you have!


----------



## Artisan

babychessie said:


> Wow, what a weight gain! :gasp:
> 
> I must say, what a tame rock you have!


Yes.....it's one i produced myself and has been handled since he was a pebble - so is used to it : victory:


:lol2: and yes....elijah has turned into a right puddin bless him he's so cuddlesome


----------



## Artisan

More pics 

Dante out on the bed tonight while i was watching CSI....as you can see from the pics, he was on the trail of a criminal and in hot pursuit! :lol2:


----------



## BretJordan

Love his eyes!  

And well to join in with the pics again here he is! After not having any photos of him for a couple of weeks I think it's about time! He also shed earlier on this week.. Anyway here he is the podgey lil bugger! 



Yes? What are you looking at? 


And well long story short tried measuring him from head to tip of tail.. I tried this whilst he stood there nicely and as soon as I take a photo he runs off Doh! Oh well.. -.-
As you can see he is around 8"! Wow... Crazy.. Sorry about the blur!

 

Bret.


----------



## babychessie

Last night Chester was being a little pain! :devil:

He sat there scratching at the doors to come out, so I got up,went to his viv and opened the doors and he just looked up at me like 'what are you even doing', turned his tail on me and sauntered off into his hide.

So I was like, fine if that's how you want to be and went back to working...then he starts scratching at the window again...

:bash:

I love him, but I hate him :')


----------



## Artisan

BretJordan said:


> Love his eyes!
> 
> And well to join in with the pics again here he is! After not having any photos of him for a couple of weeks I think it's about time! He also shed earlier on this week.. Anyway here he is the podgey lil bugger!
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/null-109.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Yes? What are you looking at?
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/null-110.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> And well long story short tried measuring him from head to tip of tail.. I tried this whilst he stood there nicely and as soon as I take a photo he runs off Doh! Oh well.. -.-
> As you can see he is around 8"! Wow... Crazy.. Sorry about the blur!
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/null-111.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Bret.


Heh heh might try and see who my longest is later


----------



## Artisan

babychessie said:


> Last night Chester was being a little pain! :devil:
> 
> He sat there scratching at the doors to come out, so I got up,went to his viv and opened the doors and he just looked up at me like 'what are you even doing', turned his tail on me and sauntered off into his hide.
> 
> So I was like, fine if that's how you want to be and went back to working...then he starts scratching at the window again...
> 
> :bash:
> 
> I love him, but I hate him :')


:lol2: valentina drives me mad with this annoying game. Everyone else really wants to come out when they do this but oh no....not little madam. She thinks it's hilarious to play postmans knock! 

It's always when im comfy in bed too and I heave myself out of the cozy spot several times to open the door.....and she looks at me....smirks and legs it :devil:


----------



## Naomi23jayne

babychessie said:


> Happy birthday


thank you


----------



## Naomi23jayne

dexters getting nice and chunky :2thumb: 

he's such a cutie:flrt:


----------



## Artisan

Naomi23jayne said:


> dexters getting nice and chunky :2thumb:
> [URL=http://i1344.photobucket.com/albums/p649/naomi23jayne/Dexter%20-%20leopard%20gecko/IMG_12971_zpscafb9959.jpg]image[/URL]
> he's such a cutie:flrt:
> [URL=http://i1344.photobucket.com/albums/p649/naomi23jayne/Dexter%20-%20leopard%20gecko/IMG_13621_zps44268dd3.jpg]image[/URL]


Dexter is a gorgeous boy


----------



## babychessie

Naomi23jayne said:


> dexters getting nice and chunky :2thumb:
> [URL=http://i1344.photobucket.com/albums/p649/naomi23jayne/Dexter%20-%20leopard%20gecko/IMG_12971_zpscafb9959.jpg]image[/URL]
> he's such a cutie:flrt:
> [URL=http://i1344.photobucket.com/albums/p649/naomi23jayne/Dexter%20-%20leopard%20gecko/IMG_13621_zps44268dd3.jpg]image[/URL]


OMG!:gasp:
I can't believe the improvement, he looked so unwell and skinny not that long ago, you've done an amazing job taking him on- congrats, congrats, congrats! :notworthy:


----------



## babychessie

Found myself with some spare time today, so instead of doing something productivebash, I decided to draw personalized name plaques for Chester and my super snow who arrives in four days whom I have named Spider 





So sad, I know! :2thumb:


----------



## Artisan

babychessie said:


> Found myself with some spare time today, so instead of doing something productivebash, I decided to draw personalized name plaques for Chester and my super snow who arrives in four days whom I have named Spider
> 
> [URL=http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums/y528/Chazzgecks/P1130252_zpsf78300b0.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums/y528/Chazzgecks/P1130254_zpsea2d5e06.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums/y528/Chazzgecks/P1130256_zpsf31e03ad.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> So sad, I know! :2thumb:


I absolutely LOVE these caro 
Its the sort of thing I would do lol. Before I had my daughter I was well on the way to becoming a graphic designer. Always done arty stuff, mum went to art school with john lennon and dads an architect lol I wrote a book once and did A3 sized illustrations to go with it....stories for my daughter when she was small and all the pics had her in them going on adventures with all our pets ha ha

You have inspired me once again! :no1:

You going to stick them on card and varnish them?


----------



## Mr Chad

Naomi23jayne said:


> dexters getting nice and chunky :2thumb:
> [URL=http://i1344.photobucket.com/albums/p649/naomi23jayne/Dexter%20-%20leopard%20gecko/IMG_12971_zpscafb9959.jpg]image[/URL]
> he's such a cutie:flrt:
> [URL=http://i1344.photobucket.com/albums/p649/naomi23jayne/Dexter%20-%20leopard%20gecko/IMG_13621_zps44268dd3.jpg]image[/URL]


I love him so much, what a cutie.


----------



## babychessie

Artisan said:


> I absolutely LOVE these caro
> Its the sort of thing I would do lol. Before I had my daughter I was well on the way to becoming a graphic designer. Always done arty stuff, mum went to art school with john lennon and dads an architect lol I wrote a book once and did A3 sized illustrations to go with it....stories for my daughter when she was small and all the pics had her in them going on adventures with all our pets ha ha
> 
> You have inspired me once again! :no1:
> 
> You going to stick them on card and varnish them?


Hehe! Thankyou, I'm quite pleased with them!:blush:

John Lennon?! Wow! Did you ever get the book published? 

Art is just about the only thing I'm any good at, I love drawing and spend like 24/7 doodling on everything! I wasn't going to varnish them- only as I didn't know you could..? We have this like sticky plastic sheets, which you put together around things to make a laminated paper-like covering and I was going to use a bit of that.


----------



## Elmodfz

I spent 2yrs thinking Jiniwin was a girl until I checked properly lol. Oops.

I'm toying with the idea of getting him a girlfriend or 2, as he's reaching 5 now next month so it's probably time he had a bit of action! 

Should weigh him really as he's a big boy, 10" of gecko and sturdy. Not sure what a good weight is for a boy of his age and size, never weighed him lol.


----------



## BretJordan

Lol I did Art and Graphics in school and I thought I did well but obviously didn't as I got a E in art?! How? I don't know even the kid that didn't do anything got a C?? -.- I think the teacher just didn't like me.. In Graphics I got a D in the test and C in coursework overall got a D.. :lol2: -.- Got an A* in ICT though thankly! And that got me into college for Games Development course which was 2 years left college and passed but didn't go to Uni now I've been working at DFS Factory for a year now and just been promoted and now an Upholsterer more money in a few weeks hopefully! Although it is piece work (meaning I only get paid for what we make)... 


Oh well long story short.. More geckos to come i'm sure of it!!!  

Bret.


----------



## Artisan

babychessie said:


> Hehe! Thankyou, I'm quite pleased with them!:blush:
> 
> John Lennon?! Wow! Did you ever get the book published?
> 
> Art is just about the only thing I'm any good at, I love drawing and spend like 24/7 doodling on everything! I wasn't going to varnish them- only as I didn't know you could..? We have this like sticky plastic sheets, which you put together around things to make a laminated paper-like covering and I was going to use a bit of that.


Yes - its mums little claim to fame and was before they got famous obviously lol 

No didnt get the book published unfortunately....though maybe should have :gasp:

Ooh yes laminate them  they will be made up with those posh name plates :2thumb:


----------



## Artisan

BretJordan said:


> Lol I did Art and Graphics in school and I thought I did well but obviously didn't as I got a E in art?! How? I don't know even the kid that didn't do anything got a C?? -.- I think the teacher just didn't like me.. In Graphics I got a D in the test and C in coursework overall got a D.. :lol2: -.- Got an A* in ICT though thankly! And that got me into college for Games Development course which was 2 years left college and passed but didn't go to Uni now I've been working at DFS Factory for a year now and just been promoted and now an Upholsterer more money in a few weeks hopefully! Although it is piece work (meaning I only get paid for what we make)...
> 
> 
> Oh well long story short.. More geckos to come i'm sure of it!!!
> 
> Bret.


Ha ha oh no - your teacher sabotaged your future! :bash:

Well I had my daughter who is 21 on sunday and she is disabled......so any plans to become rich through my art was ditched as my new full time job was my gorgeous girl :flrt:


Now find myself having worked in Debenhams lingerie department for the last 5 years and counting :lol2:.....actually love my job though as im a people person and just love dealing with customers all day 
Am actually on holiday this week which is why I've been on here so much lol

......and yes im really up this early on holiday, slept with my windows wide open and got woke up by a shrieking blackbird that one of my cats had caught outside....so had to run down and rescue it....its now in a rub with a towel over it to see if it recovers from the shock poor thing but I dont hold out much hope as shocks a big killer to birds  damn you Dexter, you certainly lived up to your name after the serial killer series!!!


----------



## Mr Chad

Well if we're going down memory lane!

I got 3 B's and 7 C's at GCSE without trying - I hate revision, always finds something more interesting to do.

I went to college and got my AS levels in Media (B), business (C), psychology (E), Law (D) and general studies (B) I then did the full second year but split up with my GF at the time and realised I only went to college to see her so dropped out.

At the time I was working at freespirit (boardsports shop) and went there full time. I was then made stockroom manager. My GF (new one - I dont wait long :lol2 then moved to Leeds so I went with her and transferred and became supervisor at the whiterose store. Money wasnt good though so I then moved to Barclaycard for a few months but it was terrible.

I then took a job which I intended to be short term at Halifax........and i've been there 10 years next year. I started in the call centre, then went into call centre planning and I've been in fraud for the last 6 years.

3 years as a manager in fraud, and then due to a restructure I was demoted on the same pay - so for the last 3 years I've been a fraud investigator. I've looked for other jobs but I get paid the level above for whats an easy job to me so I guess i'm just slacking off......Plus I have 3 day weekends every week so I love my hours too :lol2:

Well that's me, next chapter the early years :lol2:


----------



## babychessie

BretJordan said:


> Lol I did Art and Graphics in school and I thought I did well but obviously didn't as I got a E in art?! How? I don't know even the kid that didn't do anything got a C?? -.- I think the teacher just didn't like me.. In Graphics I got a D in the test and C in coursework overall got a D.. :lol2: -.- Got an A* in ICT though thankly! And that got me into college for Games Development course which was 2 years left college and passed but didn't go to Uni now I've been working at DFS Factory for a year now and just been promoted and now an Upholsterer more money in a few weeks hopefully! Although it is piece work (meaning I only get paid for what we make)...
> 
> 
> Oh well long story short.. More geckos to come i'm sure of it!!!
> 
> Bret.


Ah, well tbh getting a good grade in art isn't about being good at art- it's about having good written communication and be able to spurt out crap about the philosophical meaning behind your art work, even if if was just that you woke up one day and thought 'what the heck, I'm gonna paint a butterfly'...

Or at least that's what it is now. Like I got an A* for all my art work...but a B for written communication which brought me down to an A (boo hoo)



Artisan said:


> Ha ha oh no - your teacher sabotaged your future! :bash:
> 
> Well I had my daughter who is 21 on sunday and she is disabled......so any plans to become rich through my art was ditched as my new full time job was my gorgeous girl :flrt:
> 
> 
> Now find myself having worked in Debenhams lingerie department for the last 5 years and counting :lol2:.....actually love my job though as im a people person and just love dealing with customers all day
> Am actually on holiday this week which is why I've been on here so much lol
> 
> ......and yes im really up this early on holiday, slept with my windows wide open and got woke up by a shrieking blackbird that one of my cats had caught outside....so had to run down and rescue it....its now in a rub with a towel over it to see if it recovers from the shock poor thing but I dont hold out much hope as shocks a big killer to birds  damn you Dexter, you certainly lived up to your name after the serial killer series!!!


Awh, say happy birthday to her from me on Sunday! Summer birthdays are the best!:no1:

Oh and I hope the little blackbird is okay!


----------



## Mr Chad

How's the bird??

Amy came out for a cuddle this morning when she's normally fast asleep, the sunlight must be messing them about a bit. She's the most difficult out of the 4 but I love her personality.

She's so head strong and hates being picked up or restrained in any way. She wants to just walk all over and go where she pleases. She still shouts at me when I have to catch her and put her back in the viv. 

If I try breeding next year I think her and Sheldon will make some really strong leos as they're both genetically huge. She's so much bigger than Bernie who is the only a month younger. She's really long too.


----------



## Artisan

Mr Chad said:


> How's the bird??
> 
> Amy came out for a cuddle this morning when she's normally fast asleep, the sunlight must be messing them about a bit. She's the most difficult out of the 4 but I love her personality.
> 
> She's so head strong and hates being picked up or restrained in any way. She wants to just walk all over and go where she pleases. She still shouts at me when I have to catch her and put her back in the viv.
> 
> If I try breeding next year I think her and Sheldon will make some really strong leos as they're both genetically huge. She's so much bigger than Bernie who is the only a month younger. She's really long too.


Bird didnt make it unfortunately  not a mark on it so must have been the stress and shock of being beat up by ninja tiger. Makes me sad.

Valentina my mack snow is exactly the same.....must be a mack snow thang


----------



## babychessie

Major clean out this morning! :2thumb:
Chester's been walking round sniffing things and complaining it all smells wrong...

(50 points to the first to spot the gecko)



There he is! :lol2:


----------



## Mr Chad

Got my viv picture shared on the Swell Reptiles facebook page :2thumb:

Does that make me a celeb? :lol2:

Looking good Chessie :notworthy:


----------



## babychessie

Mr Chad said:


> Got my viv picture shared on the Swell Reptiles facebook page :2thumb:
> 
> Does that make me a celeb? :lol2:
> 
> Looking good Chessie :notworthy:


I think that does, just went to like it! :no1:

Laughing at the guy who had a dig at you for not setting up 'your beardie's' viv properly :')


----------



## Mr Chad

babychessie said:


> I think that does, just went to like it! :no1:
> 
> Laughing at the guy who had a dig at you for not setting up 'your beardie's' viv properly :')


I know lol. At least he did the decent thing and apologised.


----------



## Artisan

babychessie said:


> Major clean out this morning! :2thumb:
> Chester's been walking round sniffing things and complaining it all smells wrong...
> 
> (50 points to the first to spot the gecko)
> 
> [URL=http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums/y528/Chazzgecks/P1130257_zps29446b2b.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> There he is! :lol2:
> 
> [URL=http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums/y528/Chazzgecks/P1130259_zpsf0506d99.jpg]image[/URL]


Aw I love lil chessie baybeeee 

Ive just done a complete deep clean of the fatties...all that scrubbing has made my blood turn into liquid fire and im actually about to collapse in a heap! Have another 5 vivs to go (dont need to do the newbies yet as they haven't been here long enough for a total scrub down)


----------



## babychessie

Mr Chad said:


> I know lol. At least he did the decent thing and apologised.


Yeah, definitely- everyone makes silly mistakes!



Artisan said:


> Aw I love lil chessie baybeeee
> 
> Ive just done a complete deep clean of the fatties...all that scrubbing has made my blood turn into liquid fire and im actually about to collapse in a heap! Have another 5 vivs to go (dont need to do the newbies yet as they haven't been here long enough for a total scrub down)


Hehe, thankyou! :blush:

Oh the joys of cleaning! At least I only had to do two this morning- have fun! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

I tell you, cleaning out my snail Lloyd is awful, taking out all the eco-soil and replacing it takes soooo long! :banghead:


----------



## Mr Chad

Artisan said:


> Aw I love lil chessie baybeeee
> 
> Ive just done a complete deep clean of the fatties...all that scrubbing has made my blood turn into liquid fire and im actually about to collapse in a heap! Have another 5 vivs to go (dont need to do the newbies yet as they haven't been here long enough for a total scrub down)


I'm glad I did mine last weekend as the back of my house is like an oven. Easily 30 degrees again.


----------



## Artisan

Mr Chad said:


> I'm glad I did mine last weekend as the back of my house is like an oven. Easily 30 degrees again.


Think I will leave it til tonight and do the others then .... or 3 tonight and other 2 in morning :lol2:


----------



## Artisan

MOOOOOREEEE PICTURES! :gasp:

Sorry folks.....well i am on holiday this week which is why i have gone a bit mental with the click clickity machine. Was just spraying the gangs moist hides and grabbed some of a few of the kids : victory:

Neon chillin on her big flat relaxation rock (removed her corkbark walkway up to her shelves...and there she was!)





Myth looking absolutely stuntastic. I absolutely adore this little lady, she is the most elegant lady like gecko i own





Little Eden ....just looking her pretty self



Valentina is looking beautiful as ever!





And last but not least..... the boss man on a strut, He has settled in super quick and loves coming out for a nose


----------



## babychessie

Artisan said:


> MOOOOOREEEE PICTURES! :gasp:
> 
> Sorry folks.....well i am on holiday this week which is why i have gone a bit mental with the click clickity machine. Was just spraying the gangs moist hides and grabbed some of a few of the kids : victory:
> 
> Neon chillin on her big flat relaxation rock (removed her corkbark walkway up to her shelves...and there she was!)
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20130712_184258_zps14b153b0.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20130712_184448_zps94ff6639.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Myth looking absolutely stuntastic. I absolutely adore this little lady, she is the most elegant lady like gecko i own
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20130712_184543_zpsf763ec10.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20130712_184537_zps2aa4167f.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Little Eden ....just looking her pretty self
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20130712_184838_zps0b964f78.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Valentina is looking beautiful as ever!
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20130712_185319_zps106eeacf.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20130712_185336_zps29adc508.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> And last but not least..... the boss man on a strut, He has settled in super quick and loves coming out for a nose
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20130712_184727_zpsaf96875b.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20130712_184930_zps4dbe46cc.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20130712_184945_zps29303e6c.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20130712_184951_zps2ff8c0bd.jpg]image[/URL]


Winter is such a stunner, he really is! :flrt:


----------



## Artisan

babychessie said:


> Winter is such a stunner, he really is! :flrt:


Ooh i just adore them all :lol2: they are all so special and beautiful in different ways. i love that pic of neon just flomping out looking very tangy


----------



## Mr Chad

Winter looks like he has socks on lol


----------



## Artisan

Mr Chad said:


> Winter looks like he has socks on lol


That, my friend......is because he has :hmm:


----------



## BretJordan

I want him I want him I want him!!!  gimme? Please? I think they're my favourite morph personally just so pretty and the eyes :mf_dribble:

Bret


----------



## Artisan

BretJordan said:


> I want him I want him I want him!!!  gimme? Please? I think they're my favourite morph personally just so pretty and the eyes :mf_dribble:
> 
> Bret


Tell you what bret......you can share him :2thumb:


----------



## BretJordan

Deal! Ill have him Monday-Saturday then you can have him Sunday  lol 

Bret.


----------



## babychessie

Artisan said:


> Tell you what bret......you can share him :2thumb:


Imagine the babies your Winter and my Spider would make :mf_dribble:

Thought I'd share with you guys my news of today, for it has been a monumentous day and also a saddening day.

My greatest triumph yet.. MY MEALIES HAVE HAD BABIES! YES- I STARTED A COLONY! WOOP! :jump:

Second interesting bit of news, I was given a fish tank today that I think would work very well converted into a pygmy cham tank.. hmmm 
:mf_dribble:

Then my sad news, I got the official date for the delivery of my new baby girl and it's right at the end of the run, so she won't be here until the 30th  and not only that, I'm away doing residential volunteering until Friday- so I don't get to see her for three days and my mum has to receive her without my help...dn dn drrrr!mg:

(As I type this, Chester has crawled up my sleeve and is wriggling about just below where my arm meets my back trying to get comfortable so he can steal my body heat and it is unbelievably tickly!)


----------



## BretJordan

Arww I'm lay in bed at minute watching Shaun of the dead.. My missus is fast asleep haha I'm trying not to laugh to loud lmao.. 

Want more Leo's! Added up on swell and its about £80 for a setup on swell viv heat mat stay hides and a bit of decor. 

Bret


----------



## BretJordan

Stat, stupid iPhone.. 

Bret.


----------



## babychessie

BretJordan said:


> Arww I'm lay in bed at minute watching Shaun of the dead.. My missus is fast asleep haha I'm trying not to laugh to loud lmao..



awhh! I love love love Shaun of the dead (and hot fuzz...and paul)- they're the best, I really want to go and see the new one- world's end I think it's called?



BretJordan said:


> Want more Leo's! Added up on swell and its about £80 for a setup on swell viv heat mat stay hides and a bit of decor.


*cough* ebay *cough*

Just hawk-eye ebay for a bit until you find equipment going cheap, I got my stats for about £15 each and my heat mats for between about £7 and £10 each and I found some fab vines that are actually really nice but cost pennies (obviously not the flower ones..they're a tad tacky); 

6.56ft Artificial Ivy Leaf Garland Plants Vine Fake Foliage Flowers Home Decor | eBay

Yes, I have fully mastered the art of scrimping and scrooging!


----------



## BretJordan

Yeah Shaun of the dead and hot fuzz are some of my favourite films haha and yeah worlds end looks really good can't wait to go see it! 

Bret


----------



## Artisan

babychessie said:


> Imagine the babies your Winter and my Spider would make :mf_dribble:
> 
> Thought I'd share with you guys my news of today, for it has been a monumentous day and also a saddening day.
> 
> My greatest triumph yet.. MY MEALIES HAVE HAD BABIES! YES- I STARTED A COLONY! WOOP! :jump:
> 
> Second interesting bit of news, I was given a fish tank today that I think would work very well converted into a pygmy cham tank.. hmmm
> :mf_dribble:
> 
> Then my sad news, I got the official date for the delivery of my new baby girl and it's right at the end of the run, so she won't be here until the 30th  and not only that, I'm away doing residential volunteering until Friday- so I don't get to see her for three days and my mum has to receive her without my help...dn dn drrrr!mg:
> 
> (As I type this, Chester has crawled up my sleeve and is wriggling about just below where my arm meets my back trying to get comfortable so he can steal my body heat and it is unbelievably tickly!)


Aw hun its unfortunate you have to wait a bit longer to get spider but the best things come to those who wait! 

She and my winter would make some amazing babies yes :mf_dribble: I could look for another supersnow to pair with him but I like the idea of going the longer way around it as I told you the other day....making my own from scratch by making some mack eclipses then some supersnows then some total eclipses.....I will enjoy taking my time to create what I want as the satisfaction in doing so is the whole reason I want to breed in the first place 

I need to start my own mealie farm. Tried a few months ago but the smell got to me but im going to leave the load I have now and try again and just tweezer the black dead ones out lol. Got a decent rub thats well ventilated 



BretJordan said:


> Arww I'm lay in bed at minute watching Shaun of the dead.. My missus is fast asleep haha I'm trying not to laugh to loud lmao..
> 
> Want more Leo's! Added up on swell and its about £80 for a setup on swell viv heat mat stay hides and a bit of decor.
> 
> Bret


Wahay....what leo would you be after next Bret?


----------



## babychessie

Artisan said:


> I could look for another supersnow to pair with him but I like the idea of going the longer way around it as I told you the other day....making my own from scratch by making some mack eclipses then some supersnows then some total eclipses.....I will enjoy taking my time to create what I want as the satisfaction in doing so is the whole reason I want to breed in the first place


Aha, don't worry- I'm exactly the same! That's basically my plan too!  It feels so much more satisfying having created it yourself...you know what I mean!


----------



## Mr Chad

Phew, what a day. Had much better ones.

Thankfully they left the Leo's alone and didn't mess with the vivs at all. Hope I get my hands on them.


----------



## Gazedd

AfTer all this hot weather, I'm (controversially) glad my Leo is self-thermo-stating in his hide and moss box. 

Hardy little so and so's.


----------



## babychessie

Yes, hows everyone been coping with the hot weather?

I've seen so many people talking about difficulties trying to keep temps down...personally I've not had any problems..


----------



## Artisan

My lot have coped ok in the current weather. All seem to be cooling off on various shelves or platforms on the cool side.


----------



## Naomi23jayne

dexters been fine in the weather and my gerbils and my mums snake, only the guinea pigs, rabbit and especially the extremely fluffy cat seems to be affected. lots of lazying around, drinking water and snoozing :lol2:

vacancy at my local pets at home, fingers crossed


----------



## babychessie

Naomi23jayne said:


> dexters been fine in the weather and my gerbils and my mums snake, only the guinea pigs, rabbit and especially the extremely fluffy cat seems to be affected. lots of lazying around, drinking water and snoozing :lol2:
> 
> vacancy at my local pets at home, fingers crossed


Oooh, good luck! :2thumb:


----------



## Naomi23jayne

babychessie said:


> Oooh, good luck! :2thumb:


thank you : victory: would really love to work here i can literally spend all day in there, i have done before playing with the hamsters :lol2:


----------



## babychessie

Naomi23jayne said:


> thank you : victory: would really love to work here i can literally spend all day in there, i have done before playing with the hamsters :lol2:


I really hope you get the job, as what pets at home really needs is people working there that actually know how to care properly for reptiles. Like the enclosures and stuff aren't usually too bad, but the knowledge of some of the people that work there is appalling! Thinking back, I can't believe that they sold me (being very knew to reptile keeping, quite inexperienced and very trusting) a tub of full sized morios for a two month old baby leo! :cussing:


----------



## Mr Chad

I don't know if lizards can pick up the atmosphere of when something's wrong or if they've been scared by the burglars tapping the glass or something, but not one of my Leo's wanted to come out last night. They all hid away which is so unlike them. :-(


----------



## Gazedd

Mr Chad said:


> I don't know if lizards can pick up the atmosphere of when something's wrong or if they've been scared by the burglars tapping the glass or something, but not one of my Leo's wanted to come out last night. They all hid away which is so unlike them. :-(


Sorry to hear you have been burgled. I hope the b*st*rds didn't get away with much.


----------



## Artisan

Mr Chad said:


> I don't know if lizards can pick up the atmosphere of when something's wrong or if they've been scared by the burglars tapping the glass or something, but not one of my Leo's wanted to come out last night. They all hid away which is so unlike them. :-(


Hopefully they will settle down again within a few days. Probably had a bit of a shock bless em.
Have you got your car back?


----------



## babychessie

Mr Chad said:


> I don't know if lizards can pick up the atmosphere of when something's wrong or if they've been scared by the burglars tapping the glass or something, but not one of my Leo's wanted to come out last night. They all hid away which is so unlike them. :-(


Oh god, did they get away with much? 

How on earth did they manage to get in?!


----------



## Naomi23jayne

babychessie said:


> I really hope you get the job, as what pets at home really needs is people working there that actually know how to care properly for reptiles. Like the enclosures and stuff aren't usually too bad, but the knowledge of some of the people that work there is appalling! Thinking back, I can't believe that they sold me (being very knew to reptile keeping, quite inexperienced and very trusting) a tub of full sized morios for a two month old baby leo! :cussing:


oh  i've never spoken to anyone there about reptiles only gerbils, guinea pigs and rabbits but everything they told me i already knew. but yeah id make sure they where giving correct information, i have seen some leaflets next to the leopard gecko on care for them but i haven't looked at it yet, might do when im down there next : victory:


----------



## babychessie

Naomi23jayne said:


> oh  i've never spoken to anyone there about reptiles only gerbils, guinea pigs and rabbits but everything they told me i already knew. but yeah id make sure they where giving correct information, i have seen some leaflets next to the leopard gecko on care for them but i haven't looked at it yet, might do when im down there next : victory:


The leaflets aren't too bad to be honest 

I mean really, it depends on the pets at home, the one nearest to me has some really lovely people who know what they're talking about.
But god the ones at Ashford, (the ones that sold me the morios) absolutely clueless! You know they were keeping a male and female beardie together in the same viv and it was blatantly obvious the fem beardie was pregnant! Those poor babies and I only hope she was alright :'(


----------



## AlJoRub

currently I am feeding my leo mealworms only but wondering if I should be feed anything else


----------



## Naomi23jayne

babychessie said:


> The leaflets aren't too bad to be honest
> 
> I mean really, it depends on the pets at home, the one nearest to me has some really lovely people who know what they're talking about.
> But god the ones at Ashford, (the ones that sold me the morios) absolutely clueless! You know they were keeping a male and female beardie together in the same viv and it was blatantly obvious the fem beardie was pregnant! Those poor babies and I only hope she was alright :'(


aha ok :2thumb: and oh no poor beardie  i went to a pet shop the other week and they had 2 leopard gecko's (wasn't pets at home was an independent shop) they had them separate, a baby and a full grown female but their set up was literally a one foot cube, they where kept on sand, had one hide in the corner (they where both hiding in here) and a water bowl in the front corner. that's it. god knows what they had the temperatures set up as poor things


----------



## babychessie

AlJoRub said:


> currently I am feeding my leo mealworms only but wondering if I should be feed anything else


If you can definitely, it's best to give them a varied diet to ensure optimum health.

You could try hoppers, crickets, morio worms or dubias and waxworms make a good treat.

It's always made more difficult if you have a picky geck like mine though...the only thing he'll reliably eat are dubias..with the occasional hopper if he's in the right mood... :cussing:


----------



## babychessie

Naomi23jayne said:


> aha ok :2thumb: and oh no poor beardie  i went to a pet shop the other week and they had 2 leopard gecko's (wasn't pets at home was an independent shop) they had them separate, a baby and a full grown female but their set up was literally a one foot cube, they where kept on sand, had one hide in the corner (they where both hiding in here) and a water bowl in the front corner. that's it. god knows what they had the temperatures set up as poor things


Makes me so, so sad when you see things like that. I just want to adopt all the poor things, but I know that only makes it worse as they'll only get more in and treat them just as badly. Some people just shouldn't be allowed to keep pets!

:'(


----------



## AlJoRub

babychessie said:


> If you can definitely, it's best to give them a varied diet to ensure optimum health.
> 
> You could try hoppers, crickets, morio worms or dubias and waxworms make a good treat.
> 
> It's always made more difficult if you have a picky geck like mine though...the only thing he'll reliably eat are dubias..with the occasional hopper if he's in the right mood... :cussing:


thanks how do I give him a varied diet and what I mean by that is to no when to feed and what if that makes sence


----------



## AlJoRub

babychessie said:


> If you can definitely, it's best to give them a varied diet to ensure optimum health.
> 
> You could try hoppers, crickets, morio worms or dubias and waxworms make a good treat.
> 
> It's always made more difficult if you have a picky geck like mine though...the only thing he'll reliably eat are dubias..with the occasional hopper if he's in the right mood... :cussing:


 what a mean is how do I do a food plan


----------



## Gazedd

AlJoRub said:


> what a mean is how do I do a food plan


Just buy mealworms as your staple, but also a box of something different each week. 

For instance, hoppers are fun for Leo's to catch but only if your Leo is a good hunter. If like mine they aren't then just cut their hopping legs off 

A varied diet doesn't mean a different meal each day, it just means to change their food from time to time to mimic what they may come across in natural surroundings.


----------



## babychessie

Gazedd said:


> Just buy mealworms as your staple, but also a box of something different each week.
> 
> For instance, hoppers are fun for Leo's to catch but only if your Leo is a good hunter. If like mine they aren't then just cut their hopping legs off
> 
> A varied diet doesn't mean a different meal each day, it just means to change their food from time to time to mimic what they may come across in natural surroundings.


Couldn't have put it better myself!


----------



## AlJoRub

thanks understand it now just wondering though if there another insects that can be used as staple diet


----------



## Gazedd

AlJoRub said:


> thanks understand it now just wondering though if there another insects that can be used as staple diet


Mealworms are the best simply because you can put a whole load of them in a tub with very few escapees. The problem with crickets and hoppers are that they are fast, sneaky and will hide so when it comes to cleaning the Viv, you'll simply be over-run by the little blighters. And if they breed in your Viv then I think you'll have even more of a job on your hands. 

I sense you don't like mealworm somehow?


----------



## AlJoRub

Gazedd said:


> Mealworms are the best simply because you can put a whole load of them in a tub with very few escapees. The problem with crickets and hoppers are that they are fast, sneaky and will hide so when it comes to cleaning the Viv, you'll simply be over-run by the little blighters. And if they breed in your Viv then I think you'll have even more of a job on your hands.
> 
> I sense you don't like mealworm somehow?


its not that I don't like them its annoying having to sit and to pick out one by one the mini mealworms out of the substrate


----------



## BretJordan

Haven't you got some feeding tongs? If not I'd recommend using them easier and faster! 

Bret.


----------



## Gazedd

AlJoRub said:


> its not that I don't like them its annoying having to sit and to pick out one by one the mini mealworms out of the substrate


i agree it is annoying but compared to hoppers jumping out and taking over your home I would prefer this. 

You may want to change your tub you kept then in to have fewer escapees?


----------



## AlJoRub

Gazedd said:


> i agree it is annoying but compared to hoppers jumping out and taking over your home I would prefer this.
> 
> You may want to change your tub you kept then in to have fewer escapees?


 at the moment the mealworms are in a fanaruim. how can I make a cheaper bug grub as I am using a branded one also is swell reptiles a ok place to buy food


----------



## Gazedd

AlJoRub said:


> at the moment the mealworms are in a fanaruim. how can I make a cheaper bug grub as I am using a branded one also is swell reptiles a ok place to buy food


I just get my stuff from a local garden centre that ha a reptile section, it's something like £2.50 for a tub of any live food. I don't buy online as I don't have anywhere to bulk store live food.


----------



## AlJoRub

how often should I replace the bug grub should I do it every week when I get more


----------



## Gazedd

AlJoRub said:


> how often should I replace the bug grub should I do it every week when I get more


I do mine the expensive way... If you can buy in bulk and store correctly I would advise to but since you asked:
I found out my local centre gets their deliveries on a Tuesday so I aim to buy every tues/wed... If he hasn't eaten to many mealworms as the previous tub is looking clean I will hold off fresh mealworm and just buy hoppers. If its dirty I will feed ten to the birds and buy a tub of each.


----------



## Mr Chad

No news on the car, not been picked up on anpr so it's probably in a lock up waiting to be broken up or used in another crime.

They got quite a bit-

Car
2x laptops
Kindle
Nexus 7 tablet
iPod nano
20x ps3 games
Wallet containing cash, drivers licence 
Designer prescription sunglasses
Digital camera
Designer pacman bag

Coat
Ladies sunnies
2x pair ladies shoes
Satnav
Ladies suit blazer


----------



## Gazedd

Mr Chad said:


> No news on the car, not been picked up on anpr so it's probably in a lock up waiting to be broken up or used in another crime.
> 
> They got quite a bit-
> 
> Car
> 2x laptops
> Kindle
> Nexus 7 tablet
> iPod nano
> 20x ps3 games
> Wallet containing cash, drivers licence
> Designer prescription sunglasses
> Digital camera
> Designer pacman bag
> 
> Coat
> Ladies sunnies
> 2x pair ladies shoes
> Satnav
> Ladies suit blazer


ah that sucks mate! 

What car was it? 
If it was going to be stripped, it would have been done the same night. Lad's don't hold on to them for too long i'm afraid.


----------



## Mr Chad

62 plate, registered just before the change so pretty much brand new. Only had 13 miles on the clock when we got it and only 3500 miles when taken. 

Really good deal too, never gonna get the same one so hope the insurance pays out in full- or it's found intact.


----------



## babychessie

Mr Chad said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> 62 plate, registered just before the change so pretty much brand new. Only had 13 miles on the clock when we got it and only 3500 miles when taken.
> 
> Really good deal too, never gonna get the same one so hope the insurance pays out in full- or it's found intact.


God that's awful.
Where do you live? 

Living in a small village means stuff like this never really happens here, I'm so sorry for you


----------



## Mr Chad

babychessie said:


> God that's awful.
> Where do you live?
> 
> Living in a small village means stuff like this never really happens here, I'm so sorry for you


I live in Ossett which is a small town just outside Wakefield. 

I'm gutted too, such a nice little car and loads of features. Hopefully they'll find it.


----------



## babychessie

Mr Chad said:


> I live in Ossett which is a small town just outside Wakefield.
> 
> I'm gutted too, such a nice little car and loads of features. Hopefully they'll find it.


Yeah, I hope so too.

It's a good thing they weren't interested in your leos!


----------



## organized chaos

Mr Chad said:


> I live in Ossett which is a small town just outside Wakefield.
> 
> I'm gutted too, such a nice little car and loads of features. Hopefully they'll find it.


Yeah I've been reading your posts about this, :devil: hope the cops catch the scumbags mate I really do. When I was about 4/5 years old we were burgled and, amongst all electrical goods, tv etc they even took my jack Russell puppy! He was called candy, the thought of them even being in your own home must make your blood boil! :devil::devil::devil::devil:


----------



## BretJordan

Sorry to hear about you being burgled Chad mate that's awful! Absolute scum of the earth whoever did it.. 

Sorry about the loss of the car! Is there any cameras nearby? Perhaps they caught the car leaving or the robbers themselves. Do you know what time you were burgled around maybe the neighbors saw someone/group? Oh and how did they get in?  Sorry again mate, hopefully everything get's found and returned.. 

On a reptile related note.. Today I went to my local reptile store for some mealies. Whilst I was in there I was talking to one of the employee's as usual. And my missus says what are they they're massive about two green iguanas and I said they're iguanas they're nice aren't they? (She didn't agree) The employee said this one here is pretty tame I was like cool I'll see him stroke it. He did and she looked like she was enjoying it too. He then turned to me and said go ahead stroke her if you like and I did. I started stroking her back, was so cool to actually touch one never mind to stand there stroking it! She was beautiful! As I was stroking her back she began raising her head like she liked it and it tickled it was awesome! 

Anyway back to the Leo related stuff! So today I did my big clean out and disinfect everything. And as you know I was at the reptile shop. Whilst there I bought Loki a big hide, I bought this with the intention of putting it on the warm side but didn't.. I didn't due to it being that big I couldn't fit the moist hide partly on the heat mat aswell as the hide.  So it went on the cool side instead. Although this gave me the Idea to make like a second little platform for him! As the hide is so big the roof is like a shelf pretty much.. I collected a couple of rocks from down the garden washed them and dried them and put them in his viv. He now has a couple of rocks to rub himself on when shedding and also use to climb on! As well as the log to get himself to the top of the cave. Here are some photos of his new Setup!
Day

Night






I know it's not as impressive as some but it looks much better than it did before! I hope he likes it.. I'll see if he explores later and climbs up on it!

Bret.

(Sorry again Chad  Always sad hearing bad news. Especially a gecko anonymous buddy  Chin up mate, everything happens for a reason)


----------



## BretJordan

Oh and I just had a mini photshoot with Loki and my Crestie! My dad using his decent camera too! Some of them came out awesome! Some close ups of Loki's eyes and head shots, then my crestie licking his nose and eating some CGD! Will try and get a hold of them!

Bret.


----------



## babychessie

BretJordan said:


> Sorry to hear about you being burgled Chad mate that's awful! Absolute scum of the earth whoever did it..
> 
> Sorry about the loss of the car! Is there any cameras nearby? Perhaps they caught the car leaving or the robbers themselves. Do you know what time you were burgled around maybe the neighbors saw someone/group? Oh and how did they get in?  Sorry again mate, hopefully everything get's found and returned..
> 
> On a reptile related note.. Today I went to my local reptile store for some mealies. Whilst I was in there I was talking to one of the employee's as usual. And my missus says what are they they're massive about two green iguanas and I said they're iguanas they're nice aren't they? (She didn't agree) The employee said this one here is pretty tame I was like cool I'll see him stroke it. He did and she looked like she was enjoying it too. He then turned to me and said go ahead stroke her if you like and I did. I started stroking her back, was so cool to actually touch one never mind to stand there stroking it! She was beautiful! As I was stroking her back she began raising her head like she liked it and it tickled it was awesome!
> 
> Anyway back to the Leo related stuff! So today I did my big clean out and disinfect everything. And as you know I was at the reptile shop. Whilst there I bought Loki a big hide, I bought this with the intention of putting it on the warm side but didn't.. I didn't due to it being that big I couldn't fit the moist hide partly on the heat mat aswell as the hide.  So it went on the cool side instead. Although this gave me the Idea to make like a second little platform for him! As the hide is so big the roof is like a shelf pretty much.. I collected a couple of rocks from down the garden washed them and dried them and put them in his viv. He now has a couple of rocks to rub himself on when shedding and also use to climb on! As well as the log to get himself to the top of the cave. Here are some photos of his new Setup!
> Day
> [URL="http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/null-113.jpg"]image[/URL]
> Night
> [URL="http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/null-114.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL="http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/null-116.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL="http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/null-117.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> I know it's not as impressive as some but it looks much better than it did before! I hope he likes it.. I'll see if he explores later and climbs up on it!
> 
> Bret.
> 
> (Sorry again Chad  Always sad hearing bad news. Especially a gecko anonymous buddy  Chin up mate, everything happens for a reason)


Looks really good, I bet Loki loves it! 

I look forward to seeing the photos!


----------



## BretJordan

babychessie said:


> Looks really good, I bet Loki loves it!
> 
> I look forward to seeing the photos!


I saw him exploring round it yesterday and climbing his rocks and top of the hide I did snap a few pics I will get up later. And will ask my dad to email them me or something! 

Bret.


----------



## Naomi23jayne

i was watching Dexter earlier and a cricket got into his moist hide when he was sat in it, he obviously tried to snap it up but not having very good eyesight got a mouthful of the moist kitchen roll, i got him out straight away and opened his mouth to try get it out but he swallowed it too quickly, has this ever happened to any of you and do you think he'll be OK? :?


----------



## babychessie

Naomi23jayne said:


> i was watching Dexter earlier and a cricket got into his moist hide when he was sat in it, he obviously tried to snap it up but not having very good eyesight got a mouthful of the moist kitchen roll, i got him out straight away and opened his mouth to try get it out but he swallowed it too quickly, has this ever happened to any of you and do you think he'll be OK? :?


No it hasn't, but just keep an eye on him. Was it a lot of kitchen roll, or just a bit? It'll probably just pass through no probs, but if he doesn't poo for a while or you see him straining to pass faeces, then I'd think about taking him to the vets. But like I said it probably won't come to that.


----------



## Gazedd

My Leo ate tissue paper (dry) by mistake once. He's been fine.


----------



## babychessie

Gazedd said:


> My Leo ate tissue paper (dry) by mistake once. He's been fine.


Yehh, they're usually quite hardy


----------



## Naomi23jayne

ok thanks, he'll probably be ok, i think it was about half a mouth full (of flat roll not like bunched up). I was just wondering if it happened to anyone else and looking for reassurance more than anything :lol2:


----------



## Artisan

What have i missed folks? 

Will have a look through the posts later as i have been off for a few days :lol2:


----------



## babychessie

Artisan said:


> What have i missed folks?
> 
> Will have a look through the posts later as i have been off for a few days :lol2:


Hello again! Did you have a good time in Blackpool?


----------



## Artisan

babychessie said:


> Hello again! Did you have a good time in Blackpool?


Ello hun we all had a great time thank you for asking


----------



## babychessie

Artisan said:


> Ello hun we all had a great time thank you for asking


I'm glad you did- you're very much welcome!


----------



## ayrshire bob

Bubbles mid afternoon nap lol



















Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## babychessie

ayrshire bob said:


> Bubbles mid afternoon nap lol
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


Awh :flrt:


----------



## Mr Chad

Sasobek is selling his entire collection- damn can you imagine the cost?!?!?

Whip round and timeshare??


----------



## Artisan

Mr Chad said:


> Sasobek is selling his entire collection- damn can you imagine the cost?!?!?
> 
> Whip round and timeshare??


I know, saw this before and was like - dang it! :lol2:


----------



## Marcia

Mr Chad said:


> Sasobek is selling his entire collection- damn can you imagine the cost?!?!?
> 
> Whip round and timeshare??


It's such a shame, I hope he's not giving up for good


Sent from my iPhone whilst battling zombies


----------



## BretJordan

NO WAY? Why is he selling?! I thought he was like the number one most respectable breeder and leo hobbyist? He got me into leos  I see him do his auctions but his whole collection? 
Bret.


----------



## Mr Chad

Apparently he's moving somewhere else in the US and doesn't want to move the collection so is selling and giving it up.


----------



## Artisan

Morning gecko junkies 

Back to work this avvy after my 9 days off BOOOO! Also waiting for a delivery from swell to come this morning. A load of heat mats/pulse stats/vivs/decor for my new 8 stack in my living room and my hatchling rack I've nearly finished....hope it comes before I leave for work! :gasp:


----------



## babychessie

Artisan said:


> Morning gecko junkies
> 
> Back to work this avvy after my 9 days off BOOOO! Also waiting for a delivery from swell to come this morning. A load of heat mats/pulse stats/vivs/decor for my new 8 stack in my living room and my hatchling rack I've nearly finished....hope it comes before I leave for work! :gasp:



Exciting! Share a pic when it's finished!


----------



## Artisan

babychessie said:


> Exciting! Share a pic when it's finished!


Will do hun. Wont be put together and set up for a while as need to decorate and get new carpet in first and I wont have time to paint etc until im off on me jollybobs again in around 9 weeks time grrrrrrr. Everything will be put in then.......but will get pics up when done  itsgonna take me aaaaaaaages to do all the shelving and platforms in the vivs :lol2: good job I have no gecks coming in the immediate future as the vivs wont be ready for at least 3 months! I can take my time getting them all set up and kitted out for next year for when I start holding back my much anticipated mack eclipses for my total eclipse project hopefully and my snowglow, raptor/super raptor and furure snowglow raptor projects :no1:


----------



## Artisan

Some new pics of my little stunner Scorch - He's had over a week to settle in and we have started to get to know eachother and have handling sessions


----------



## babychessie

Artisan said:


> Some new pics of my little stunner Scorch - He's had over a week to settle in and we have started to get to know eachother and have handling sessions
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20130717_195453_zpsd7c9f6cc.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20130717_195442_zps04964b6a.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20130717_195506_zps9a4bddf3.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20130717_195519_zpsa54dd918.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20130717_195530_zps10a344d5.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20130717_195538_zpsa722ca00.jpg]image[/URL]


Those eyes :flrt:


----------



## Artisan

babychessie said:


> Those eyes :flrt:


I know hun.....he hypnotises me with them...especially the one on his right...it's like a cat eye. I call it his "sexy eye" :lol2:


----------



## babychessie

Artisan said:


> I know hun.....he hypnotises me with them...especially the one on his right...it's like a cat eye. I call it his "sexy eye" :lol2:


I think he should be nick-named 'sexy' in general! 

Real lady-killer in the making!


----------



## Artisan

babychessie said:


> I think he should be nick-named 'sexy' in general!
> 
> Real lady-killer in the making!


Sexy Scorch! :gasp:


----------



## babychessie

Artisan said:


> Sexy Scorch! :gasp:


Woo alliteration! :lol2:


----------



## MrJsk

*Popular morphs!?*

Hey I was just wondering is there any particular morphs that are favorited over others? If so what are they?

Are their morphs which are harder to sell than others!? Like cats, it seems to be nobody wants a black cat but ginger cats get snatched up straight away!

Just asking to try and get my head round some of the morphs (there is too many)


----------



## tremerz97

MrJsk said:


> Hey I was just wondering is there any particular morphs that are favorited over others? If so what are they?
> 
> Are their morphs which are harder to sell than others!? Like cats, it seems to be nobody wants a black cat but ginger cats get snatched up straight away!
> 
> Just asking to try and get my head round some of the morphs (*there is too many)*


thats why i stick to normals! lol! the best IMO


----------



## MrJsk

tremerz97 said:


> thats why i stick to normals! lol! the best IMO


ahaha well when I was about 10 I had a leopard gecko not sure how old she was but I got her as an adult and I had her for 6 years. She was a normal, called HARRY :lol2:

I do like the look of the simple coloured and patterend morphs like the blizzard's, plain is more my kind of style! ahaha


----------



## Artisan

MrJsk said:


> Hey I was just wondering is there any particular morphs that are favorited over others? If so what are they?
> 
> Are their morphs which are harder to sell than others!? Like cats, it seems to be nobody wants a black cat but ginger cats get snatched up straight away!
> 
> Just asking to try and get my head round some of the morphs (there is too many)


There are so many morphs, lines and potential projects .....lots of people like to go one route...others - another. It all depends what you like. Every morph has its fans : victory:


----------



## MrJsk

Artisan said:


> There are so many morphs, lines and potential projects .....lots of people like to go one route...others - another. It all depends what you like. Every morph has its fans : victory:


Ahh I see, that makes sense. I see people looking for specific morphs for their "project", :blush: thank you!


----------



## Dee_Williams

Wondered if anyone on here could give me a bit of help with decent weigh scales for leos that take normal (rectangular or the aa or aaa size) batteries? 

Any help would be greatly appreciated :2thumb:


----------



## MrJsk

I have came to the conclusion that crested gecko morphs are like A MILLION AND ONE times easier to follow and understand than leopard geckos ahahaha


----------



## organized chaos

Dee_Williams said:


> Wondered if anyone on here could give me a bit of help with decent weigh scales for leos that take normal (rectangular or the aa or aaa size) batteries?
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated :2thumb:


I got mine from morrisons, it's a circle battery they take though, were £10. Sorry if that's no use to you?:blush: Any digital ones will do the job, mine are designed for weighing ingredients when baking etc. You may even get some cheaper than that I imagine. I didn't shop around though I just thought " oh they'll be usefull " and picked them up. :lol2:


----------



## Mr Chad

Took a few snaps of them under the uv.










Glow in the dark dinner chops!









Not much on Amy 









Superglow tail


















I apologise for the messy vivs- been a hectic week.


----------



## MrJsk

Mr Chad said:


> Took a few snaps of them under the uv.
> 
> image
> 
> Glow in the dark dinner chops!
> image
> 
> Not much on Amy
> image
> 
> Superglow tail
> image
> 
> image
> 
> I apologise for the messy vivs- been a hectic week.


They look so cool under that light :flrt:

Is that one of those "moon light" type bulbs???


----------



## DragonFish66

Well I thought this thread had died a death haven't had emails like normal :whistling2: anyway since I was last on my leo collection has doubled in size :mf_dribble::2thumb: here's the 2 I got a couple of days ago now settling in first up is the hypo tug snow





































Next up is the hypo het bell both these were feeding on day one :2thumb:
this one amused me I seen here feed and wagg her tail like a dog before she pounced :lol2: She's only 9 weeks old and bigger than expected


----------



## BretJordan

DragonFish66 said:


> Well I thought this thread had died a death haven't had emails like normal :whistling2: anyway since I was last on my leo collection has doubled in size :mf_dribble::2thumb: here's the 2 I got a couple of days ago now settling in first up is the hypo tug snow
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Next up is the hypo het bell both these were feeding on day one :2thumb:
> this one amused me I seen here feed and wagg her tail like a dog before she pounced :lol2: She's only 9 weeks old and bigger than expected
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


They're beautiful!  jealous!

Bret


----------



## BretJordan

Well now i'm on my pc time for some photos to be uploaded haha. 

From the other day when I caught Loki exploring his new little cave and rocks 


I thought he was stuck down the side when I took these ones. -.- But he wasn't he's such a muppet trying to squeeze into gaps haha. 


Then this morning it made me smile when I woke up and saw him snoozing in his moist hide :') he opened his eye slightly when I took the photo though  


Then a couple mins ago exploring the bedroom  



Thanks guys, Bret.


----------



## DragonFish66

BretJordan said:


> Well now i'm on my pc time for some photos to be uploaded haha.
> 
> From the other day when I caught Loki exploring his new little cave and rocks
> [URL="http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/null-121.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> I thought he was stuck down the side when I took these ones. -.- But he wasn't he's such a muppet trying to squeeze into gaps haha.
> [URL="http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/null-126.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> Then this morning it made me smile when I woke up and saw him snoozing in his moist hide :') he opened his eye slightly when I took the photo though
> [URL="http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/null-127.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> Then a couple mins ago exploring the bedroom
> [URL="http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/null-128.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/null-129.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> Thanks guys, Bret.


Nice :2thumb: 
I've just been cleaning the leos out and the normal seems to gone through a spotty change well more a stripy :lol2: here's a before and after


----------



## DragonFish66

Not so sure now as I see them both together :lol2:


----------



## BretJordan

Haha he does look a bit spottier but perhaps just the different angle :') I've not seen a normal yet like Loki though with all his spots and orange tinged tail  

Bret.


----------



## DragonFish66

BretJordan said:


> Haha he does look a bit spottier but perhaps just the different angle :') I've not seen a normal yet like Loki though with all his spots and orange tinged tail
> 
> Bret.


Yer I wouldn't mind one like yours most of the pics of normals I've seen looks like yours mine must be an odd ball :lol2: Through i'm told mine is hi yellow I cant see it half of her is purple :lol2: yours has a lot more yellow, Going to have to have a look in my settings cant understand why i'm not getting any emails off rfuk


----------



## BretJordan

Yeah I was actually told mine may be a high yellow but I don't know... 

Bret.


----------



## babychessie

DragonFish66 said:


> Well I thought this thread had died a death haven't had emails like normal :whistling2: anyway since I was last on my leo collection has doubled in size :mf_dribble::2thumb: here's the 2 I got a couple of days ago now settling in first up is the hypo tug snow
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Next up is the hypo het bell both these were feeding on day one :2thumb:
> this one amused me I seen here feed and wagg her tail like a dog before she pounced :lol2: She's only 9 weeks old and bigger than expected
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


They're beauts :flrt:

Chester does that too- he waggles his tail before he pounces which is really cute!



BretJordan said:


> Yeah I was actually told mine may be a high yellow but I don't know...
> 
> Bret.


You know, I'd agree with that- I think Loki is almost definitely high yellow. :2thumb:


----------



## DragonFish66

babychessie said:


> They're beauts :flrt:
> 
> Chester does that too- he waggles his tail before he pounces which is really cute!
> 
> 
> 
> You know, I'd agree with that- I think Loki is almost definitely high yellow. :2thumb:


Cheers they were worth the wait through I was supposed to get a hypo tangerine but at the last min it stopped feeding so I didn't get it, the main one is the male hypo tug snow which i'll be putting to my 2 females next year, the hypo also turned out better than I thought a nice bright orange/yellow in the flesh will be interesting to see what she looks like when shes a year old :mf_dribble:


----------



## Mr Chad

MrJsk said:


> They look so cool under that light :flrt:
> 
> Is that one of those "moon light" type bulbs???


Yes mate, its the moonglow one from swell reptiles. £16 I think they are.

Lovely leos Dragonfish. You sure that hypo het bet doesnt have anything else in the mix? Really unusual colour and that tail is so crisp and bright.


----------



## Marcia

I use the moon glow bulbs, I love the colour of them


Sent from my iPhone whilst battling zombies


----------



## AlJoRub

i checked my temps this morning an it said the lowest temp was 28.8 and the highest was 33.4:gasp:


----------



## Artisan

AlJoRub said:


> i checked my temps this morning an it said the lowest temp was 28.8 and the highest was 33.4:gasp:


Im lucky as I have 2 large windows at opposite ends of the room that blows a breeze tnrough the rep room plus there's usually always someone in the house so the back door and every other window in the house is open too. I keep my hot end temps at 33-34.5 anyway so thats nothing new for my gecks :lol2:


----------



## AlJoRub

how do I get it more stable and when it goes down to 28.8 will it be doing harm to my leo


----------



## DragonFish66

Mr Chad said:


> Yes mate, its the moonglow one from swell reptiles. £16 I think they are.
> 
> Lovely leos Dragonfish. You sure that hypo het bet doesnt have anything else in the mix? Really unusual colour and that tail is so crisp and bright.


Cheers, As far as I know that's all it is But the colour is nice and bright what I cant understand is a super hypo has no spots on the back this one wont be miss labelled but it also has no spots on the back do these come later on as an adult or could it be a super hypo?


----------



## DragonFish66

I have a strong breeze in the house even when the windows are shut :lol2: Fans in every room :lol2:


----------



## Naomi23jayne

mini photo shoot last night :lol2:



such a happy little guy :flrt:


----------



## babychessie

Naomi23jayne said:


> mini photo shoot last night :lol2:
> [URL=http://i1344.photobucket.com/albums/p649/naomi23jayne/Dexter%20-%20leopard%20gecko/IMG_13861_zpsed890b0b.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i1344.photobucket.com/albums/p649/naomi23jayne/Dexter%20-%20leopard%20gecko/IMG_13871_zpsc68e86da.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i1344.photobucket.com/albums/p649/naomi23jayne/Dexter%20-%20leopard%20gecko/IMG_13831_zps25e81258.jpg]image[/URL]
> such a happy little guy :flrt:


Awh, I love your little Dexter! :flrt:
Do you know what strain of albino he is?


----------



## Naomi23jayne

Yeah tremper, he's a super snow


----------



## BretJordan

Where is everyone?!?!  Anyway from the other week when I said my dad had taken some photos of my lil guy! I got the USB stick containing them today and here they are! Came out awesome! 


Smiley Loki!  



Nice close up on his face and shiny nose haha.



Chillin' out haha. 



His eyes and some close up face shots :flrt:



 


Love this pose!


Like this one too 



And him squinting for some reason haha he's a muppet.. 




Thanks guys, Bret.


----------



## babychessie

BretJordan said:


> Where is everyone?!?!  Anyway from the other week when I said my dad had taken some photos of my lil guy! I got the USB stick containing them today and here they are! Came out awesome!
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/DSC_0789c1.jpg]image[/URL]
> Smiley Loki!
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/DSC_0800c.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Nice close up on his face and shiny nose haha.
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/DSC_0806c.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Chillin' out haha.
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/DSC_0798c.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> His eyes and some close up face shots :flrt:
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/DSC_0834c.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/DSC_0833c.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/DSC_0812c.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/DSC_0809c.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Love this pose!
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/DSC_0816c.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Like this one too
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/DSC_0789c.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> And him squinting for some reason haha he's a muppet..
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/DSC_0836c.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/DSC_0837c.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/DSC_0838c.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Thanks guys, Bret.


Awh wow- that's a fab camera and his eyes look amazing!

I see you've got more cresties


----------



## Artisan

BretJordan said:


> Where is everyone?!?!  Anyway from the other week when I said my dad had taken some photos of my lil guy! I got the USB stick containing them today and here they are! Came out awesome!
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/DSC_0789c1.jpg]image[/URL]
> Smiley Loki!
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/DSC_0800c.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Nice close up on his face and shiny nose haha.
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/DSC_0806c.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Chillin' out haha.
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/DSC_0798c.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> His eyes and some close up face shots :flrt:
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/DSC_0834c.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/DSC_0833c.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/DSC_0812c.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/DSC_0809c.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Love this pose!
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/DSC_0816c.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Like this one too
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/DSC_0789c.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> And him squinting for some reason haha he's a muppet..
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/DSC_0836c.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/DSC_0837c.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/DSC_0838c.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Thanks guys, Bret.


He's looking splendid Bret


----------



## Artisan

babychessie said:


> Awh wow- that's a fab camera and his eyes look amazing!
> 
> I see you've got more cresties


Hey missy.....not long now until spider arrives  I know you wont be there when she comes but imagine how good it will be to get home and see her:2thumb:

I have a new "Friend" coming this week.....not a gecko though.....it's one of these funky dudes :lol2::2thumb:


----------



## MrJsk

I am new this leopard gecko morph business and just want to confirm what I think I have here..

Leucistic? Also what is the difference between Leucistic and patternless??If this one keeps it's orange in it's tail would it be Leucistic carrot tail or just Leucistic?


Melanistic? You can't really see it properly but he has like a white "collar" round his neck which I read indicates he is Melanistic? She also has a bit of orange at the base of her tail, not as much as the other one but I expect she will lose this as she grows? If it says would you call it Melanistic carrot tail or just Melanistic?


Also am I right in thinking the tail has to be at least 15% orange to be a carrot tail??


----------



## Artisan

MrJsk said:


> I am new this leopard gecko morph business and just want to confirm what I think I have here..
> 
> Leucistic? Also what is the difference between Leucistic and patternless??If this one keeps it's orange in it's tail would it be Leucistic carrot tail or just Leucistic?
> [URL=http://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u422/MrJsk/970117_10201741765929597_1425188902_n_zps7d4119d4.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Melanistic? You can't really see it properly but he has like a white "collar" round his neck which I read indicates he is Melanistic? She also has a bit of orange at the base of her tail, not as much as the other one but I expect she will lose this as she grows? If it says would you call it Melanistic carrot tail or just Melanistic?
> [URL=http://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u422/MrJsk/1002103_10201741858931922_1616645027_n_zps97213dda.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Also am I right in thinking the tail has to be at least 15% orange to be a carrot tail??


First one is a murphys patternless...leucistic is just an american term (I think) for murphys, it has a lil didy bit of carrot tail.

Second one is some sort of albino....its likely tremper as these are more common.....but could be bell. 

There has to be a certain amount of orange to call it carrot tail....your albino doesnt have a carrot tail : victory:


----------



## Artisan

Here's what your first one will look like when adult and it's pattern fades. Unless its the albino strain and it will have a different yellower hue to it and a paler tail.


----------



## MrJsk

Artisan said:


> First one is a murphys patternless...leucistic is just an american term (I think) for murphys, it has a lil didy bit of carrot tail.
> 
> Second one is some sort of albino....its likely tremper as these are more common.....but could be bell.
> 
> There has to be a certain amount of orange to call it carrot tail....your albino doesnt have a carrot tail : victory:


Thanks I have "The Leopard Gecko Manual" which I dug out from a few years ago when I used to have a leopard gecko before. It's by Ron tremper and some other people but I think it must be a little outdated now, especially the morph bit!


----------



## MrJsk

Artisan said:


> Here's what your first one will look like when adult and it's pattern fades. Unless its the albino strain and it will have a different yellower hue to it and a paler tail.
> 
> image
> 
> image


My yellow one will look like this??? I was hoping for it to turn out like the yellowish one in the picture of the parents in the middle..

I have just stolen this picture from my friends facebook (the person i got my 2 from) The normal in front at the top is dad and then mum is anyone of the other 3...


----------



## Ryanb0401

So. I've kept snakes for a few years, and have recently become completely fascinated by leos. 

I've got a good idea for care, and I absolutley love super snows.
So, my questions. 

What's the going rate for a super snow? If it's expensive, then that's fine - I'm willing to save for the right animal. 
Will a baby be okay housed in a large flat faunarium w/ a heat mat? I'm in the process of getting the materials to build my new vivs, but would like to know if this would be suitable housing in the meantime. 
What's the best substrate? This seems to vary. I was going to keep the baby in the faun with a piece of tile at the hot end to absorb heat and just regular kitchen roll under it - but what am I best with for an adult?

Cheers for reading.


----------



## MrJsk

Hmm I have decide my 2 are Murphy Patternless and Tremper Albino or would it be lavender?


----------



## babychessie

MrJsk said:


> My yellow one will look like this??? I was hoping for it to turn out like the yellowish one in the picture of the parents in the middle..
> 
> I have just stolen this picture from my friends facebook (the person i got my 2 from) The normal in front at the top is dad and then mum is anyone of the other 3...
> [URL=http://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u422/MrJsk/1014337_10151984142537571_1907404126_n_zps95a685aa.jpg]image[/URL]


Murphys Patternless tend to have that vague patterned look about them- it usually fades out by about 10 months.

For future reference, the term 'melanistic' is a gecko with excessive amounts of black...so your geck's definitely not melanistic! 



MrJsk said:


> Hmm I have decide my 2 are Murphy Patternless and Tremper Albino or would it be lavender?


Which one are you referring to? I don't think any of them are lavender..?



Artisan said:


> Hey missy.....not long now until spider arrives  I know you wont be there when she comes but imagine how good it will be to get home and see her:2thumb:
> 
> I have a new "Friend" coming this week.....not a gecko though.....it's one of these funky dudes :lol2::2thumb:
> 
> image


I know- I'm so, so excited!Hehe! :jump:

How are Winter, Scorch and Myth? Settled in okay? 

WOW IS THAT A PACMAN FROG! I'm so jealous..I've like always wanted one! You must put the photos on your fb page when he/she comes! :mf_dribble:


----------



## Artisan

babychessie said:


> Murphys Patternless tend to have that vague patterned look about them- it usually fades out by about 10 months.
> 
> For future reference, the term 'melanistic' is a gecko with excessive amounts of black...so your geck's definitely not melanistic!
> 
> 
> 
> Which one are you referring to? I don't think any of them are lavender..?
> 
> 
> 
> I know- I'm so, so excited!Hehe! :jump:
> 
> How are Winter, Scorch and Myth? Settled in okay?
> 
> WOW IS THAT A PACMAN FROG! I'm so jealous..I've like always wanted one! You must put the photos on your fb page when he/she comes! :mf_dribble:


Aw I bet you are...I would be too! 

Winter and the gang have settled in immensely! Myth is the nosiest of the 3 ...always coming out to greet me when she hears me 

And yes....that is a pacman froggy :lol2: wanted one for aaaaaages myself but never got round to it before so finally treating myself,...again!  will get pics up for sure once I get him or her (not sure wbat sex im getting so dont have a name yet either.


----------



## MrJsk

babychessie said:


> Murphys Patternless tend to have that vague patterned look about them- it usually fades out by about 10 months.
> 
> For future reference, the term 'melanistic' is a gecko with excessive amounts of black...so your geck's definitely not melanistic!
> 
> 
> 
> Which one are you referring to? I don't think any of them are lavender..?


Urghh, I see a picture that says this is the morph so I am like oh wicked and then see a picture of the same morph with a different name?

So you would agree the "yellow one" is Murphys patternless? Also, with the carrot tail do you refer to it as Murphys Patternless carrot tail? 

I was referring to the darker one, so confused.. according to this Leopard Gecko Morphs it looks like the lavender or mack snow albino !? or even a normal??


----------



## DragonFish66

Artisan said:


> Hey missy.....not long now until spider arrives  I know you wont be there when she comes but imagine how good it will be to get home and see her:2thumb:
> 
> I have a new "Friend" coming this week.....not a gecko though.....it's one of these funky dudes :lol2::2thumb:
> 
> image


 :lol2: Wrong section haha I just picked up something new to take it off topic even more :lol2: and here it is it has no legs :gasp:


----------



## babychessie

Ryanb0401 said:


> So. I've kept snakes for a few years, and have recently become completely fascinated by leos.
> 
> I've got a good idea for care, and I absolutley love super snows.
> So, my questions.
> 
> What's the going rate for a super snow? If it's expensive, then that's fine - I'm willing to save for the right animal.
> Will a baby be okay housed in a large flat faunarium w/ a heat mat? I'm in the process of getting the materials to build my new vivs, but would like to know if this would be suitable housing in the meantime.
> What's the best substrate? This seems to vary. I was going to keep the baby in the faun with a piece of tile at the hot end to absorb heat and just regular kitchen roll under it - but what am I best with for an adult?
> 
> Cheers for reading.


To be honest it really depends on where you're getting it from. I got mine for £60, but that was a bit of a bargain as the lady I bought her off was selling off her collection cheap.

This is quite rough- but I'd say they usually go for between around £50 - £90. (Oh and if you want a Super Snow Eclipse- they'll be a significant amount more expensive)

A baby would definitely be fine in a large flat faunarium until the vivs are built. 
The best substrate to use depends on if you'd rather have something quick and easy to clean or something that looks nice. But since the faunarium is only temporary like you said, I'd go for either kitchen roll and the slate. I don't think there is really a best substrate for adults, but once you've got the permanent vivs sorted, you could use something more aesthetically pleasing such as reptile carpet, lino, or tile, then put that piece of slate on top in the warm end?

Good luck finding your perfect leo! :2thumb:



MrJsk said:


> Urghh, I see a picture that says this is the morph so I am like oh wicked and then see a picture of the same morph with a different name?
> 
> So you would agree the "yellow one" is Murphys patternless? Also, with the carrot tail do you refer to it as Murphys Patternless carrot tail?
> 
> I was referring to the darker one, so confused.. according to this Leopard Gecko Morphs it looks like the lavender or mack snow albino !? or even a normal??



The yellow baby? Yes, that's a Murphy patternless , it could probably be classed as a murphys patternless carrot tail... if that orange at the base of the tail doesn't fade too much, I think it has to be 15% of the tail that is orange.

Well the one in the middle of your adult photos looks like a talbino to me, and a normal x talbino makes normals HET talbino, and the same goes for murphys patternless, normal x murphy patternless makes normals HET murphys patternless. The one on the far left is a normal, so that with the normal would have made normal babies. 

So I'd say, either way your second baby is a normal, the only problem is you don't know what its HETS are, it could be HET murphy patternless or HET talbino. The only way to prove this would be to try breeding it out. 

I hope this helps..but someone correct me if I'm wrong?

:2thumb:


----------



## Naomi23jayne

Dexter's an albino super snow, i found him on the cassifieds, they let me have him for £35 when i went to pick him up but he was very skinny so needed bulking up : victory:


----------



## MrJsk

babychessie said:


> The yellow baby? Yes, that's a Murphy patternless , it could probably be classed as a murphys patternless carrot tail... if that orange at the base of the tail doesn't fade too much, I think it has to be 15% of the tail that is orange.
> 
> Well the one in the middle of your adult photos looks like a talbino to me, and a normal x talbino makes normals HET talbino, and the same goes for murphys patternless, normal x murphy patternless makes normals HET murphys patternless. The one on the far left is a normal, so that with the normal would have made normal babies.
> 
> So I'd say, either way your second baby is a normal, the only problem is you don't know what its HETS are, it could be HET murphy patternless or HET talbino. The only way to prove this would be to try breeding it out.
> 
> I hope this helps..but someone correct me if I'm wrong?
> 
> :2thumb:


Yeah I am sure I read the tail has to be 15% or more to be classed as a carrot tail.

Yeah the normal in the adult pictures is normal which I understand is dominant. So I guess it would make sense that the baby was normal..

Hmm I may one day attempt breeding, would be interesting to see the outcome

Thank you : victory:


----------



## LeoBoris

I understand the debate around UV lighting for leos although it's worth a try in my opinion.

I have a 24x18x18in vivarium housing 1 Male Leopard Gecko - around 1 year 2-4 months old.
I'm settled on the 13W Compact UV Exo Terra Bulb but unsure of percentage of either 2% or 5% due to the height of the vivarium and not using reflectors.

What's everyones thoughts? Thanks!
Does anyone use campact UV bulbs and what do you use?


----------



## tremerz97

LeopardGeckoBorris said:


> I understand the debate around UV lighting for leos although it's worth a try in my opinion.
> 
> I have a 24x18x18in vivarium housing 1 Male Leopard Gecko - around 1 year 2-4 months old.
> I'm settled on the 13W Compact UV Exo Terra Bulb but unsure of percentage of either 2% or 5% due to the height of the vivarium and not using reflectors.
> 
> What's everyones thoughts? Thanks!
> Does anyone use campact UV bulbs and what do you use?


i would go for a tube if you want to provide uv as the compacts can be bad for their eyes. i would go 5%


----------



## LeoBoris

tremerz97 said:


> i would go for a tube if you want to provide uv as the compacts can be bad for their eyes. i would go 5%


I thought the light emitted was the same from Compact and Tubes?


----------



## tremerz97

LeopardGeckoBorris said:


> I thought the light emitted was the same from Compact and Tubes?


im not sure why but thats why they have a bad name.


----------



## LeoBoris

tremerz97 said:


> im not sure why but thats why they have a bad name.


Okay thanks for the post, I'll wait for a few more posts from other users, if I have to use tubes it probably won't be possible for me to do it.


----------



## tremerz97

LeopardGeckoBorris said:


> Okay thanks for the post, I'll wait for a few more posts from other users, if I have to use tubes it probably won't be possible for me to do it.


ok, if its not possible to use the tubes then the coil is better than no uv


----------



## LeoBoris

tremerz97 said:


> ok, if its not possible to use the tubes then the coil is better than no uv


fair enough, thanks for the reply much appreciated!


----------



## LeoBoris

LeopardGeckoBorris said:


> fair enough, thanks for the reply much appreciated!


Cheapest place to get a Compact UV Exo Terra 5% bulb? Not the rainforest one the normal or desert one  (or does that even matter?)

Swells Reptiles:
Swells 2%: £14.99
Exo Terra 2%: £16.99
http://www.reptiles.swelluk.com/rep...o-terra-repti-glo-2-0-compact-lamp-47021.html

However, the 5% says it's suitable for rainforest reptiles not leopard geckos.
Exo Terra 5%: £19.99
http://www.reptiles.swelluk.com/rep...o-terra-repti-glo-5-0-compact-lamp-47023.html

Rsreptilesupplies: 
Exo Terra 2%: £15.78
http://rsreptilesupplies.co.uk/epag...shop514110/Products/LHC213/SubProducts/LHC213

Blue Lizard reptiles:
Also at blue reptiles the 5% is £16.89 and then 10% one is the same price? makes no sense! Be worth going for the 10% for a leo or is that just far too much UV? Im guessing it is!
Exo Terra 2%: £15.19
http://www.bluelizardreptiles.co.uk/reptilelighting/uvlights/015561221900


Alot of places seem to sell 2% and 10% and not the 5% one for non rainforest reptiles or does this really matter? a little confused!! Help!

Anyone got any thoughts on which one? and where to get it from any cheaper elsewhere?
Thanks for reading all the way through, hope someone can help on here or in pm is welcomed!

Kind Regards, Liam.


----------



## tremerz97

LeopardGeckoBorris said:


> Cheapest place to get a Compact UV Exo Terra 5% bulb? Not the rainforest one the normal or desert one  (or does that even matter?)
> 
> Swells Reptiles:
> Swells 2%: £14.99
> Exo Terra 2%: £16.99
> Repti Glo 2.0 Compact Lamp | Swell Reptiles
> 
> However, the 5% says it's suitable for rainforest reptiles not leopard geckos.
> Exo Terra 5%: £19.99
> Exo Terra Repti Glo 5.0 Compact Lamp | Swell Reptiles
> 
> Rsreptilesupplies:
> Exo Terra 2%: £15.78
> ExoTerra ReptiGlo 2.0 Compact Lamp - RS Reptile Supplies
> 
> Blue Lizard reptiles:
> Also at blue reptiles the 5% is £16.89 and then 10% one is the same price? makes no sense! Be worth going for the 10% for a leo or is that just far too much UV? Im guessing it is!
> Exo Terra 2%: £15.19
> ET Repti Glo 2.0 Compact Lamp 13W - UV Lights - Reptile Lighting - Blue Lizard Reptiles - Reptile Shop
> 
> 
> Alot of places seem to sell 2% and 10% and not the 5% one for non rainforest reptiles or does this really matter? a little confused!! Help!
> 
> Anyone got any thoughts on which one? and where to get it from any cheaper elsewhere?
> Thanks for reading all the way through, hope someone can help on here or in pm is welcomed!
> 
> Kind Regards, Liam.


5 will be fine!  2 is not going to do much. 5 will be a lot better regardless to what it says (rainforest)10 would be even better providing he could escape it


----------



## LeoBoris

LeopardGeckoBorris said:


> Cheapest place to get a Compact UV Exo Terra 5% bulb? Not the rainforest one the normal or desert one  (or does that even matter?)
> 
> Swells Reptiles:
> Swells 2%: £14.99
> Exo Terra 2%: £16.99
> Repti Glo 2.0 Compact Lamp | Swell Reptiles
> 
> However, the 5% says it's suitable for rainforest reptiles not leopard geckos.
> Exo Terra 5%: £19.99
> Exo Terra Repti Glo 5.0 Compact Lamp | Swell Reptiles
> 
> Rsreptilesupplies:
> Exo Terra 2%: £15.78
> ExoTerra ReptiGlo 2.0 Compact Lamp - RS Reptile Supplies
> 
> Blue Lizard reptiles:
> Also at blue reptiles the 5% is £16.89 and then 10% one is the same price? makes no sense! Be worth going for the 10% for a leo or is that just far too much UV? Im guessing it is!
> Exo Terra 2%: £15.19
> ET Repti Glo 2.0 Compact Lamp 13W - UV Lights - Reptile Lighting - Blue Lizard Reptiles - Reptile Shop
> 
> 
> Alot of places seem to sell 2% and 10% and not the 5% one for non rainforest reptiles or does this really matter? a little confused!! Help!
> 
> Anyone got any thoughts on which one? and where to get it from any cheaper elsewhere?
> Thanks for reading all the way through, hope someone can help on here or in pm is welcomed!
> 
> Kind Regards, Liam.





tremerz97 said:


> 5 will be fine!  2 is not going to do much. 5 will be a lot better regardless to what it says (rainforest)10 would be even better providing he could escape it


Okay thanks again, still want a few more peoples views though.

More so because the 5% and 10% are the same price!


----------



## MrJsk

Swell order came so I will changing my leopard geckos from paper towel and cardboard hides to an amazing, much more natural set up today. Exciting stuff :lol2:


----------



## LeoBoris

MrJsk said:


> Swell order came so I will changing my leopard geckos from paper towel and cardboard hides to an amazing, much more natural set up today. Exciting stuff :lol2:


Make sure you get some before pictures and then after pictures and post them up! Be good to see!


----------



## tremerz97

LeopardGeckoBorris said:


> Okay thanks again, still want a few more peoples views though.
> 
> More so because the 5% and 10% are the same price!


fair enough mate, but in the 10% is for desert species so i would go for that providing they could escape it (hide)


----------



## MrJsk

LeopardGeckoBorris said:


> Make sure you get some before pictures and then after pictures and post them up! Be good to see!


I am prepared for people to shoot me down straight away because it replicates their natural environment.. the desert, YES THAT MEANS SAND :gasp: LOL

Just back from Argos so will do it all and post the pictures up later on or tomorrow ! : victory:


----------



## tremerz97

MrJsk said:


> I am prepared for people to shoot me down straight away because it replicates their natural environment.. the desert, YES THAT MEANS SAND :gasp: LOL
> 
> Just back from Argos so will do it all and post the pictures up later on or tomorrow ! : victory:


nothing wrong with play sand mate! looks nice and natural. just remember to dry it out (i stick a trayfull in the oven )


----------



## MrJsk

tremerz97 said:


> nothing wrong with play sand mate! looks nice and natural. just remember to dry it out (i stick a trayfull in the oven )


Exactly but you know how some people can be.. :whistling2:

It is drying out as we speak! :no1:


----------



## tremerz97

MrJsk said:


> Exactly but you know how some people can be.. :whistling2:
> 
> It is drying out as we speak! :no1:


yeah, i think a lot of people now realise its safe providing husbandry is correct


----------



## LeoBoris

MrJsk said:


> Exactly but you know how some people can be.. :whistling2:
> 
> It is drying out as we speak! :no1:


I'll be honest I tried Ca Sand at the start (recommended by the shop) then read on here and changed to Argos playsand, hated that and the noise it made on the glass runners.
Now using reptile carpets and loving it so far! Still thinking of trying lino or tiles. 

Can you tell I like to experiment?!


----------



## geckocentral

MrJsk said:


> I am prepared for people to shoot me down straight away because it replicates their natural environment.. the desert, YES THAT MEANS SAND :gasp: LOL
> 
> Just back from Argos so will do it all and post the pictures up later on or tomorrow ! : victory:


As a matter of fact and yes I am going to say this :- Sand is not their natural environment because they are a CB Species nor is it in the wild either.

While they come from rocky out crops the sand quantity is very low its more rocks and hard baked earth not to mention their toes are a huge indication that they are not a species that should be living solely on sand.

Desert doesn't mean sand it means lack of rainfall and or water.

If you do use sand you are doing so at your Geckos risk not your own as this is an aesthetic modification to please the owner

Gecko Central is all about prevention rather than cure, why introduce a risk factor in the first place.

Food for thought ?


----------



## Marcia

geckocentral said:


> As a matter of fact and yes I am going to say this :- Sand is not their natural environment because they are a CB Species nor is it in the wild either.
> 
> Also while they come from rocky out crops the sand quantity is very low its more rocks and hard backed earth not to mention their toes are a huge indication that they are not a species that should be living solely on sand.
> 
> Desert doesn't mean sand it means lack of rainfall and or water.
> 
> If you do use sand you are doing so at your Geckos risk not your own as this is an aesthetic modification to please the owner
> 
> Gecko Central is all about prevention rather than cure, why introduce a risk factor in the first place.
> 
> Food for thought ?


Have to agree with this. I've seen damage through sand impaction, even calci sand. It's much safer and cheaper to use repti carpet, Lino, slate or tiles 


Sent from my iPhone whilst battling zombies


----------



## geckolandhere

*My gecko has unwanted eggs *

Hi I really need your help if you can. I have a female leopard gecko that is being treated for parasites and I did not want her to have another clutch (her first 3 did not make it) I noticed that she has more eggs in her, what should I do? She has gained weight in the last 2 weeks she is now 49g. Should I put her in the males tank since she already has eggs or is there something else that I should do. Please help I don't want her to get sick again She is eating more now I was feeding them a crital care product I got from the vet and before that I was feeding them a slush I got online. Any suggestions you might have please share. I am so worried about her. Please Help

Thank you

Kym


----------



## MrJsk

geckocentral said:


> As a matter of fact and yes I am going to say this :- Sand is not their natural environment because they are a CB Species nor is it in the wild either.
> 
> While they come from rocky out crops the sand quantity is very low its more rocks and hard baked earth not to mention their toes are a huge indication that they are not a species that should be living solely on sand.
> 
> Desert doesn't mean sand it means lack of rainfall and or water.
> 
> If you do use sand you are doing so at your Geckos risk not your own as this is an aesthetic modification to please the owner
> 
> Gecko Central is all about prevention rather than cure, why introduce a risk factor in the first place.
> 
> Food for thought ?


See this is what I am talking about, you haven't even seen it and you're criticising :whistling2:

I guess you are assuming I have just stuck a load of sand in the viv.. it's rocky too. some thought and research of their natural habitat went into the design........


----------



## geckocentral

MrJsk said:


> See this is what I am talking about, you haven't even seen it and you're criticising :whistling2:
> 
> I am guess you are assuming I have just stuck a load of sand in the viv.. it's rocky too. some thought and research of their natural habitat went into the design........


Not at all : victory:

I was purely giving my 2 cents regarding sand and it's lack of benefit when being used solely as a substrate.

When it comes to their natural habitat it's hit and miss, all I can suggest is that if nothing else you consider the morph if there is one and if they can with stand it as a lot are created to an extreme where even this naturally created environment may not be ideal.

None the less though I am keen to see the result and it sounds like you have done more research than some which is a good thing :no1:


----------



## MrJsk

LeopardGeckoBorris said:


> I'll be honest I tried Ca Sand at the start (recommended by the shop) then read on here and changed to Argos playsand, hated that and the noise it made on the glass runners.
> Now using reptile carpets and loving it so far! Still thinking of trying lino or tiles.
> 
> Can you tell I like to experiment?!


In my opinion play sand is the best type of sand! My bosc has play sand mixed with soil. Ugh, yeah I hate that about cali sand I wouldn't recommend it to anybody !!

ahaha yeah sometimes you got to play about and see what works best :2thumb:


----------



## babychessie

geckolandhere said:


> Hi I really need your help if you can. I have a female leopard gecko that is being treated for parasites and I did not want her to have another clutch (her first 3 did not make it) I noticed that she has more eggs in her, what should I do? She has gained weight in the last 2 weeks she is now 49g. Should I put her in the males tank since she already has eggs or is there something else that I should do. Please help I don't want her to get sick again She is eating more now I was feeding them a crital care product I got from the vet and before that I was feeding them a slush I got online. Any suggestions you might have please share. I am so worried about her. Please Help
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Kym


If you don't want her to have any more eggs, then I'd recommend you don't put her in with the males, especially since they may bother her and this could inhibit her progression back to health, and aggravate her illness to a further extent.

To be honest, if she has parasites, she does really need to be housed on her own as they can be passed on to your other geckos. 

Regarding the eggs, the only suggestion I can think of to make is you ring up the vets and see what they recommend, and if she is really unwell you could suggest having them removed somehow?

I hope she gets better soon. : victory:


----------



## Marcia

Personally, I think play sand in some cases can be worse than calci sand. Anyone who owns geckos will have noticed that they 'lick' an awful lot. I remember a time when I licked sand, not pleasant and I was only 3 or 4 years old but sand + liquid (saliva) swallowed can cause an impaction which can have deadly consequences, I wouldn't risk it personally 


Sent from my iPhone whilst battling zombies


----------



## MrJsk

Marcia said:


> Personally, I think play sand in some cases can be worse than calci sand. Anyone who owns geckos will have noticed that they 'lick' an awful lot. I remember a time when I licked sand, not pleasant and I was only 3 or 4 years old but sand + liquid (saliva) swallowed can cause an impaction which can have deadly consequences, I wouldn't risk it personally
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone whilst battling zombies


fair point


----------



## LeoBoris

I'm still deciding over a 5% or 10% compact UV bulb..

Want to order it tomorrow if possible so does anything have anything to suggest me? has anyone got experience with this?
In a 18" high vivarium (24"x18"x18")

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mr Chad

Updating on my new iPad. I'll finally be able to post a lot more. Doing it through voice recognition is really really good

Peter Piper picked a peck of peppers

She sells sea shells by the sea shore

How much wood would a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood

NOW IM REALLY IMPRESSED, also got a new camera so will do a photoshoot at the weekend ?


----------



## tremerz97

leopardgeckoborris said:


> i'm still deciding over a 5% or 10% compact uv bulb..
> 
> Want to order it tomorrow if possible so does anything have anything to suggest me? Has anyone got experience with this?
> In a 18" high vivarium (24"x18"x18")
> 
> thanks in advance!


10!!!.... Xd


----------



## tremerz97

they will encounter sand in the wild. also in the wild they eat loads of things to get the nutrients they need (a lot bigger than sand particles) providing husbandry is correct play sand is perfectly fine!


----------



## MrJsk

tremerz97 said:


> they will encounter sand in the wild. also in the wild they eat loads of things to get the nutrients they need (a lot bigger than sand particles) providing husbandry is correct play sand is perfectly fine!


*high 5* : victory:


----------



## Artisan

Im just not willing to risk sand....no matter how small the risk is. I love my gecks and if I can make their enclosures a tiny bit safer for them.....I will : victory:


----------



## MrJsk

Artisan said:


> Im just not willing to risk sand....no matter how small the risk is. I love my gecks and if I can make their enclosures a tiny bit safer for them.....I will : victory:


It doesn't mean I care for them any less...


----------



## tremerz97

MrJsk said:


> It doesn't mean I care for them any less...


war time... :war: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Artisan

MrJsk said:


> It doesn't mean I care for them any less...


I didnt say that you did....just that for "my" own peace of mind I'd rather remove any risks no matter how small :2thumb:


----------



## Marcia

Agreed, no one is starting 'war time' as you've put it. We are just giving our own opinions in a friendly way.

When I first starting keeping geckos 8 years ago, I kept them on sand and I lost 2 to impaction. I will never keep them on it again and it was children safe play sand I used. I was utterly heartbroken


Sent from my iPhone whilst battling zombies


----------



## MrJsk

tremerz97 said:


> war time... :war: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I avoid it if I can, I don't like getting into disagreements but at the same time I will fight my corner to get my point across aha



Artisan said:


> I didnt say that you did....just that for "my" own peace of mind I'd rather remove any risks no matter how small :2thumb:


And that is why I didn't "go to war" with you :lol2:

I appreciate you have your way of doing things and if that is what works for you and your geckos, that's fine :2thumb:


----------



## tremerz97

Marcia said:


> Agreed, no one is starting 'war time' as you've put it. We are just giving our own opinions in a friendly way.
> 
> When I first starting keeping geckos 8 years ago, I kept them on sand and I lost 2 to impaction. I will never keep them on it again and it was children safe play sand I used. I was utterly heartbroken
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone whilst battling zombies


not being horrible or anything but are you sure husbandry was perfect? 
and war time was meant as a joke as RFUK has a reputation for the arguments : victory:


----------



## Marcia

tremerz97 said:


> not being horrible or anything but are you sure husbandry was perfect?
> and war time was meant as a joke as RFUK has a reputation for the arguments : victory:


Yes, X-rays were taken in both females and it was proven. I researched geckos for about a year before I got one but back then, the dangers of sand were not as well known as they are now. 

Whatever you decide is your choice  


Sent from my iPhone whilst battling zombies


----------



## tremerz97

Marcia said:


> Yes, X-rays were taken in both females and it was proven. I researched geckos for about a year before I got one but back then, the dangers of sand were not as well known as they are now.
> 
> Whatever you decide is your choice
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone whilst battling zombies


sorry for the question but i just find it odd ad ive never heard of a leo die from impactation from sand. have beech chips though


----------



## Artisan

MrJsk said:


> I avoid it if I can, I don't like getting into disagreements but at the same time I will fight my corner to get my point across aha
> 
> 
> 
> And that is why I didn't "go to war" with you :lol2:
> 
> I appreciate you have your way of doing things and if that is what works for you and your geckos, that's fine :2thumb:


Im a lover not a fighter  and thats why I said its what "I prefer" and not "you should do this" 

War can always be averted as long as people realise a debate is healthy and don't take things personally......serenity is restored :lol2:


----------



## tremerz97

i used to use calci sand about a yr and a half ago then changed to play sand, never had a problem with either... 
just unlucky for people that have had leos suffer from impactation


----------



## Marcia

tremerz97 said:


> sorry for the question but i just find it odd ad ive never heard of a leo die from impactation from sand. have beech chips though


One died because I left it to long, I didn't recognise the signs until it was too late. The second had surgery to try and remove the sand (paid for by the parents), she never recovered  it's a major life lesson I learned.


Sent from my iPhone whilst battling zombies


----------



## DragonFish66

Its all very well saying in the wild but they are far from been in the wild as such if the risk can be reduce even by a slight chance I will take it, All mine are on lino or kitchen roll, through I cant be bothered arguing:lol2:
Some things are acceptable for years till eventually there proven wrong in this case it hasn't as far as i'm aware but you never know, at one point in time there was no such thing as thermostats and when they came along the same sort of argument but they've been kept for years without :lol2: In time views will change and change again :2thumb:


----------



## babychessie

Artisan said:


> I didnt say that you did....just that for "my" own peace of mind I'd rather remove any risks no matter how small :2thumb:


Second that! :2thumb:


----------



## LeoBoris

Just ordered a few things from Blue Lizard Reptiles with great customer service with the questions I was asking!

Exo Terra 5% 13W Compact UV
Exo Terra Small Water Dish (x2)
Exo Terra Medium Cave

Should be arriving tomorrow, love unboxing stuff!


----------



## MrJsk

Started the set up and nan is going APE about the mess.. she now has a living room/BEACH! :lol2: I can't see her putting up with it for much longer.. she is not fan of any of my animals (apart from the hedgehogs) so any excuse to have a moan!


----------



## tremerz97

MrJsk said:


> Started the set up and nan is going APE about the mess.. she now has a living room/BEACH! :lol2: I can't see her putting up with it for much longer.. she is not fan of any of my animals (apart from the hedgehogs) so any excuse to have a moan!


lol! bet it'd be worth it :2thumb:
and remember PICS!!


----------



## MrJsk

tremerz97 said:


> lol! bet it'd be worth it :2thumb:
> and remember PICS!!


Sand has gone out the window.. after like half an hour of just setting it up it is just too much hassle, along with my nan moaning about there is sand everywhere even though I have swept TWICE AND HOOVERED!! I knew it would be a bit messy but this is beyond joke aha it's as if I have spent the weekend at the beach and bought half of it back with me!

Luckily nan had some spare kitchen floor tiles so I whacked them in instead of the sand.. nephew can have the sand for his sand pit! :lol2:

Give me a minute and I shall post pictures!


----------



## LeoBoris

MrJsk said:


> Sand has gone out the window.. after like half an hour of just setting it up it is just too much hassle, along with my nan moaning about there is sand everywhere even though I have swept TWICE AND HOOVERED!! I knew it would be a bit messy but this is beyond joke aha it's as if I have spent the weekend at the beach and bought half of it back with me!
> 
> Luckily nan had some spare kitchen floor tiles so I whacked them in instead of the sand.. nephew can have the sand for his sand pit! :lol2:
> 
> Give me a minute and I shall post pictures!


Atleast theres less risk of impaction and floor tiles can look really nice in a vivarium!
Can't wait for the pictures!


----------



## tremerz97

MrJsk said:


> Sand has gone out the window.. after like half an hour of just setting it up it is just too much hassle, along with my nan moaning about there is sand everywhere even though I have swept TWICE AND HOOVERED!! I knew it would be a bit messy but this is beyond joke aha it's as if I have spent the weekend at the beach and bought half of it back with me!
> 
> Luckily nan had some spare kitchen floor tiles so I whacked them in instead of the sand.. nephew can have the sand for his sand pit! :lol2:
> 
> Give me a minute and I shall post pictures!


i reckon you should put some soil in or something to allow them to dig around


----------



## LeoBoris

tremerz97 said:


> i reckon you should put some soil in or something to allow them to dig around


Soil? Leopard Geckos?

I have never heard that one before :whistling2:


----------



## MrJsk

Both viv's are identical to one another so only took a picture of one. I think what they need is a couple/few fake plants around either hide and in the middle..





Although it looks like a big gap between the middle tile, there is hardly a gap there at all. Think it's just shadow in this picture making it look larger..


----------



## MrJsk

tremerz97 said:


> i reckon you should put some soil in or something to allow them to dig around


The "moist hide" has paper towel in but I suppose I could get hold of some soil and put it in there and then they can have a dig if they fancy it ahaha


----------



## tremerz97

MrJsk said:


> Both viv's are identical to one another so only took a picture of one. I think what they need is a couple/few fake plants around either hide and in the middle..
> 
> [URL=http://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u422/MrJsk/971553_10201788728663636_1312759609_n_zps39309d1b.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u422/MrJsk/262620_10201788728343628_636652611_n_zps8f83d625.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Although it looks like a big gap between the middle tile, there is hardly a gap there at all. Think it's just shadow in this picture making it look larger..


looks awesome! :2thumb:
and leopardgeckoboris, its not original but it'd work. they'll enjoy a bit of digging


----------



## LeoBoris

MrJsk said:


> Both viv's are identical to one another so only took a picture of one. I think what they need is a couple/few fake plants around either hide and in the middle..
> 
> [URL=http://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u422/MrJsk/971553_10201788728663636_1312759609_n_zps39309d1b.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u422/MrJsk/262620_10201788728343628_636652611_n_zps8f83d625.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Although it looks like a big gap between the middle tile, there is hardly a gap there at all. Think it's just shadow in this picture making it look larger..


I actually quite like that vivarium very nice. Only thing not to my taste is the tile in the middle raised up  You might want to add more cover than just 2 hides in the future though maybe some plastic plants etc!


----------



## MrJsk

tremerz97 said:


> looks awesome! :2thumb:
> and leopardgeckoboris, its not original but it'd work. they'll enjoy a bit of digging


Thanks!



LeopardGeckoBorris said:


> I actually quite like that vivarium very nice. Only thing not to my taste is the tile in the middle raised up  You might want to add more cover than just 2 hides in the future though maybe some plastic plants etc!


Thank you. Yeah it;s a bit annoying.. but 3 tiles wouldn't comfortably fit side by side so the middle one is sitting on top of both.. Yeah it really does need some plants in the there ahaha

*Edit: thinking some kind of hide in the middle wouldn't go a miss either..*


----------



## LeoBoris

MrJsk said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. Yeah it;s a bit annoying.. but 3 tiles wouldn't comfortably fit side by side so the middle one is sitting on top of both.. Yeah it really does need some plants in the there ahaha
> 
> *Edit: thinking some kind of hide in the middle wouldn't go a miss either..*


A little bit more cover and green plants and it will look really good! Whats the size of that vivarium?
Also maybe try and get a tile cutter? And fill in the gaps between tiles with some play sand


----------



## tremerz97

MrJsk said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. Yeah it;s a bit annoying.. but 3 tiles wouldn't comfortably fit side by side so the middle one is sitting on top of both.. Yeah it really does need some plants in the there ahaha
> 
> *Edit: thinking some kind of hide in the middle wouldn't go a miss either..*


there should be 3 hides anyway, 1 hot 1 cool 1 moist (moist in the middly  )


----------



## MrJsk

LeopardGeckoBorris said:


> A little bit more cover and green plants and it will look really good! Whats the size of that vivarium?
> Also maybe try and get a tile cutter? And fill in the gaps between tiles with some play sand


VivExotic Repti-Stax Compact Vivarium Med Mussel 34" | Swell Reptiles

People say you can keep 2 - 3 in this size, but I wouldn't recommend keeping them in pairs. I think it's best to keep them on their own. I am sure my mums bf has one.. but as it was a last minute change from sand to tiles I wasn't prepared! aha even if it is the smallest bit of sand it still counts! : victory: 



tremerz97 said:


> there should be 3 hides anyway, 1 hot 1 cool 1 moist (moist in the middly  )


This is true! think I will have attack 2 of the many, many, many livefood tubs I have, to make a moist hide :no1:


----------



## suzie1

I have just spent an hour watching my Leo shedding, he wanted to come out so quite happily did a bit of his shedding in my hands! 
I don't think I will ever tire of seeing this amazing process


----------



## DragonFish66

MrJsk said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. Yeah it;s a bit annoying.. but 3 tiles wouldn't comfortably fit side by side so the middle one is sitting on top of both.. Yeah it really does need some plants in the there ahaha
> 
> *Edit: thinking some kind of hide in the middle wouldn't go a miss either..*


Why not get a tile cutter, job sorted you could always fill any gaps around the edges so they cant be seen would look better :2thumb:


----------



## MrJsk

DragonFish66 said:


> Why not get a tile cutter, job sorted you could always fill any gaps around the edges so they cant be seen would look better :2thumb:


Mums boyfriend has got one he and has said I could use it but he is a bit unreliable. All you can rely on him to do is drink, so I don't talk to him much.. :rant2: but we shall see.


----------



## MrJsk




----------



## LeoBoris

MrJsk said:


> [URL=http://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u422/MrJsk/1004820_10201791791980217_1073779538_n_zpsdb926b51.jpg]image[/URL]


Oh typical leopard gecko you provided hides and hiding spots and they sleep in the open. 
When did you get the gecko?


----------



## MrJsk

LeopardGeckoBorris said:


> Oh typical leopard gecko you provided hides and hiding spots and they sleep in the open.
> When did you get the gecko?


I got them both Tuesday! This one is really nice but the other one (which hatched a little later than this one) is still a bit shy


----------



## efcseany

Haven't posted on this Thread for a little while.

Just thought I'd let everyone know that Opal is still going strong. The cheeky girl is always trying to climb out everytime I'm cleaning/replacing supplies.

Take Care,


----------



## Artisan

efcseany said:


> Haven't posted on this Thread for a little while.
> 
> Just thought I'd let everyone know that Opal is still going strong. The cheeky girl is always trying to climb out everytime I'm cleaning/replacing supplies.
> 
> Take Care,


You have to be lightning quick with the bowls sometimes ....coz they are out and up your arm before you know it!


----------



## efcseany

Artisan said:


> You have to be lightning quick with the bowls sometimes ....coz they are out and up your arm before you know it!


Opal seems to have mastered all angles. She never ceases to amaze me in how she'll find a way to creep her way onto me, with all innocence, of course!

Take care,


----------



## Artisan

A head shot of one of my gorgeous boys :flrt:


----------



## babychessie

Artisan said:


> A head shot of one of my gorgeous boys :flrt:
> 
> image


I bet his feet are comfy in those socks! ;O


So, I have someone looking after my gecks for a week when we go away, I'm leaving the dubias in little tubs labelled for each day so he knows when and what to feed the leos. 

So I thought I'd start training Chester to eat from a little glass dish, as since he doesn't like mealies I usually just let him chase his food (usually dubias or hoppers) and poke it in the general direction towards him until he catches it. So he's not particularly acquainted with dishes.

He just spent the last half hour head-butting the side of the glass dish determinedly, *sigh*

I think this is going to be hard work!

:lol2:


----------



## Artisan

babychessie said:


> I bet his feet are comfy in those socks! ;O
> 
> 
> So, I have someone looking after my gecks for a week when we go away, I'm leaving the dubias in little tubs labelled for each day so he knows when and what to feed the leos.
> 
> So I thought I'd start training Chester to eat from a little glass dish, as since he doesn't like mealies I usually just let him chase his food (usually dubias or hoppers) and poke it in the general direction towards him until he catches it. So he's not particularly acquainted with dishes.
> 
> He just spent the last half hour head-butting the side of the glass dish determinedly, *sigh*
> 
> I think this is going to be hard work!
> 
> :lol2:


Ha ha its funny you should say this because only tonight I found myself laughing at dante doing exactly this! And he is used to a bowl!
I usually let dubs run round for him to catch but tonight I put one in his glass "asda creme brulee" bowl (which is like a brown meal worm bowl but deeper) 
Tonight he charged at it 3 times THROUGH the bowl.....idiot :lol2:


----------



## babychessie

Artisan said:


> Ha ha its funny you should say this because only tonight I found myself laughing at dante doing exactly this! And he is used to a bowl!
> I usually let dubs run round for him to catch but tonight I put one in his glass "asda creme brulee" bowl (which is like a brown meal worm bowl but deeper)
> Tonight he charged at it 3 times THROUGH the bowl.....idiot :lol2:


Clever, aren't they!

My new bit of good news is I'm actually going to be here to receive my ss gal! Yay! :jump:

I'm now also probably getting a mack raptor gal (I'm doing a weeks work cherry picking on my uncle's farm to earn some money)- so I'm very excited!


----------



## Artisan

babychessie said:


> Clever, aren't they!
> 
> My new bit of good news is I'm actually going to be here to receive my ss gal! Yay! :jump:
> 
> I'm now also probably getting a mack raptor gal (I'm doing a weeks work cherry picking on my uncle's farm to earn some money)- so I'm very excited!


Yay for you hun 

I have 3 more gecks coming into the fold at somepoint between now and next season :lol2:

Ooooo mack raptor  sj just got a gorgeous one though you probably already saw Aura. I'll hopefully have one of these myself next year from Winter & Myth if my plan to pair them and if they are ready before xmas works out


----------



## UpLink

Hi just got a new Leo just looking for some advise, I've kept one before but only for a few months as I had to rehome him due unforeseen work commitments my last Leo was really chilled out from the start great for handling and I used to feed him from the tongs as he was rubbish at catching food couldn't even catch mealies ( we thought he might have sight problems) but my new one is the total opposite he flips out when I try to handle him or do anything in his viv change water change kitchen roll ect I've handled him last night and he did calm down once out of the viv but every so often tried to sprint off also because he doesn't trust me he won't accept food from the tongs, is it safe for me to just dust some crickets and chuck them in for him to catch when he is ready? 

Thanks


----------



## Mr Chad

Gonna get the new camera out later, should be able to get some good pics - just need to try and put a set together to use as a backdrop.

Also need to give them a change of eco-earth, its drying out so fast at the minute.


----------



## MrJsk

A couple of snaps..


----------



## tremerz97

have i missed anything??


----------



## MrJsk

tremerz97 said:


> have i missed anything??


I don't think so? LOL


----------



## tremerz97

MrJsk said:


> I don't think so? LOL


good! didnt come on yesterday so didnt know if i missed anything interesting


----------



## Mr Chad

Just a few shots while I was messing about with the settings. Will get some proper ones up tomorrow once i've set up a background etc.









I know she's not a lizard but she wanted to say hello!



Got some really hungry leos today, I went to pets at home and I must admit that their live foods seemed really fresh and healthy. Got some giant mealies and the the leos have been destroying them. The waxies are also really really fat and active.

Had so much going on in the last few weeks feel like i've been ignoring the gex so will be having super long cuddles with them later.


----------



## Marcia

babychessie said:


> Clever, aren't they!
> 
> My new bit of good news is I'm actually going to be here to receive my ss gal! Yay! :jump:
> 
> I'm now also probably getting a mack raptor gal (I'm doing a weeks work cherry picking on my uncle's farm to earn some money)- so I'm very excited!


I'm jealous, I really want a SS for next season lol


Sent from my iPhone inside my human vivarium


----------



## DragonFish66

Hopefully i'll get a mack super snow this year I hope :2thumb: off to feed the lizards might even have a photo shoot :lol2:


----------



## retrobangs

Artisan said:


> Well over the last 2 days ive been working on my 3rd leo viv....this time a 3 foot one i now have spare now my bigger snakes have out grown it.
> It is for future use for my 3 rd leo - who was ment to be my 1st, but had been delayed and i will have her soon god willing. She is a hypo female and here is her new viv ready and waiting for her after she has been through quarentine.
> 
> Have put lots of interest in there for her and it's like an adventure playground like my other 2 leo vivs....has a big shelf in too for an extra adventure area, It is quite a wide shelf but that doesnt show with the angle of the pics : victory:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> And here's the lady herself
> 
> image


is one of these vivs the compact vivexotic 34"?


----------



## babychessie

UpLink said:


> Hi just got a new Leo just looking for some advise, I've kept one before but only for a few months as I had to rehome him due unforeseen work commitments my last Leo was really chilled out from the start great for handling and I used to feed him from the tongs as he was rubbish at catching food couldn't even catch mealies ( we thought he might have sight problems) but my new one is the total opposite he flips out when I try to handle him or do anything in his viv change water change kitchen roll ect I've handled him last night and he did calm down once out of the viv but every so often tried to sprint off also because he doesn't trust me he won't accept food from the tongs, is it safe for me to just dust some crickets and chuck them in for him to catch when he is ready?
> 
> Thanks


Yup, should be fine. Just make sure you count them in and then count them out in the morning so you know how many he's eaten! :2thumb:


Thanks to lovlight and Artisan for the idea! But ta-da! Slate platforms! 
Then in just over a week, I'm borrowing my dad's tools to make the shelves.







and here they are in the vivs (first pic is Spider's and second and third are Chess's)








Oh and a couple of sneaky snap of Chess I took whilst cleaning! 










Mr Chad said:


> Just a few shots while I was messing about with the settings. Will get some proper ones up tomorrow once i've set up a background etc.
> 
> [URL=http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a290/chadder69/null_zps8742198a.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a290/chadder69/null_zps7cc970d5.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a290/chadder69/null_zps29efffbc.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a290/chadder69/null_zps0bea1918.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> I know she's not a lizard but she wanted to say hello!
> 
> [URL=http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a290/chadder69/null_zps8b7b65cc.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Got some really hungry leos today, I went to pets at home and I must admit that their live foods seemed really fresh and healthy. Got some giant mealies and the the leos have been destroying them. The waxies are also really really fat and active.
> 
> Had so much going on in the last few weeks feel like i've been ignoring the gex so will be having super long cuddles with them later.


Long time no see! I love your little gang, looking forward to the piccies!


----------



## LeoBoris

babychessie said:


> Yup, should be fine. Just make sure you count them in and then count them out in the morning so you know how many he's eaten! :2thumb:
> 
> 
> Thanks to lovlight and Artisan for the idea! But ta-da! Slate platforms!
> Then in just over a week, I'm borrowing my dad's tools to make the shelves.
> 
> [URL=http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums/y528/Chazzgecks/P1130376_zps5782ba9a.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums/y528/Chazzgecks/P1130377_zps1718040d.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums/y528/Chazzgecks/P1130378_zpsf94c309e.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> and here they are in the vivs (first pic is Spider's and second and third are Chess's)
> 
> [URL=http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums/y528/Chazzgecks/P1130381_zps4ce87f78.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums/y528/Chazzgecks/P1130383_zps996b5aca.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums/y528/Chazzgecks/P1130384_zpse9845e33.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> Oh and a couple of sneaky snap of Chess I took whilst cleaning!
> 
> [URL=http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums/y528/Chazzgecks/P1130389_zpsfcea336f.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums/y528/Chazzgecks/P1130386_zpsfcd245cd.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Long time no see! I love your little gang, looking forward to the piccies!


Really like them vivariums, however, how do you feed your leo in that surely the locusts just disappear never to be seen again.

I'm adding alot of stuff into my vivarium when my order comes on monday just worried about how you feed your leo with all that hiding spots and then remove them if they aren't eaten!


----------



## MrJsk

LeopardGeckoBorris said:


> Really like them vivariums, however, how do you feed your leo in that surely the locusts just disappear never to be seen again.
> 
> I'm adding alot of stuff into my vivarium when my order comes on monday just worried about how you feed your leo with all that hiding spots and then remove them if they aren't eaten!


The leo will prob find them in the end!


----------



## Mr Chad

Pic heavy post, but managed to get some good snaps with the new camera.


BERNIE



























SHELDON




































PENNY


----------



## MrJsk

Mr Chad said:


> Pic heavy post, but managed to get some good snaps with the new camera.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Stunning gecko :flrt:

She lives in a cardboard box!? :lol2:


----------



## Mr Chad

MrJsk said:


> Stunning gecko :flrt:
> 
> She lives in a cardboard box!? :lol2:


Yeah they all got evicted, times are hard. :lol2:

Managed to get pics of 3 of them but Amy didnt want to come and say hello so will have to leave her till later. Really happy with the new camera, really good for extreme close ups.


----------



## MrJsk

Mr Chad said:


> Yeah they all got evicted, times are hard. :lol2:
> 
> Managed to get pics of 3 of them but Amy didnt want to come and say hello so will have to leave her till later. Really happy with the new camera, really good for extreme close ups.


:lol2: ohh no, poor Bernie!!


----------



## babychessie

LeopardGeckoBorris said:


> Really like them vivariums, however, how do you feed your leo in that surely the locusts just disappear never to be seen again.
> 
> I'm adding alot of stuff into my vivarium when my order comes on monday just worried about how you feed your leo with all that hiding spots and then remove them if they aren't eaten!


Cruel though it may sound, I usually chop the hopping legs off the locust first, as otherwise Chester's too lazy to chase them...

They usually all get snapped up before they have a chance to escape anyway! :lol2:



Mr Chad said:


> Pic heavy post, but managed to get some good snaps with the new camera.
> 
> 
> BERNIE
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> SHELDON
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> PENNY
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


I love Sheldon's mucky chops! :flrt: 
(his tail is so chunky!)


----------



## tremerz97

Mr Chad said:


> Pic heavy post, but managed to get some good snaps with the new camera.
> 
> 
> BERNIE
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> SHELDON
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> PENNY
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


hate to criticise but why beech chips?


----------



## Mr Chad

tremerz97 said:


> hate to criticise but why beech chips?


It was just to give the photos a base, its just some sheldons original owner had him on. 

Just took some pics and then threw them away. I was watching them all the time so no chance of eating any.


----------



## tremerz97

Mr Chad said:


> It was just to give the photos a base, its just some sheldons original owner had him on.
> 
> Just took some pics and then threw them away. I was watching them all the time so no chance of eating any.


ahh good!


----------



## Mr Chad

babychessie said:


> I love Sheldon's mucky chops! :flrt:
> (his tail is so chunky!)


Same here, always looks messy. He's a right lump lol. He's super friendly now and he loves those giant mealies.




tremerz97 said:


> ahh good!


No worries, just thought it looked better than cardboard. Did it in a box so I could focus on the pics and know they couldn't escapee.


----------



## tremerz97

Mr Chad said:


> Same here, always looks messy. He's a right lump lol. He's super friendly now and he loves those giant mealies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No worries, just thought it looked better than cardboard. Did it in a box so I could focus on the pics and know they couldn't escapee.


soo the chips are out now i take it?


----------



## Mr Chad

tremerz97 said:


> soo the chips are out now i take it?


No they're still in the box.......but the leos are in the vivs. ;-)


----------



## retrobangs

lol looks like Neon is winking a silver in one



Artisan said:


> Next is Silver.....i was spraying her hide so she sat on the ledge infront of Neons viv....They both looked very interested in each other....but glass seperated them lol
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20130602_215130_zps61ef6242.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20130602_215238_zpsf5740ea5.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20130602_215222_zps26cc3516.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20130602_215147_zps3ef3d43b.jpg]image[/URL]


----------



## Golgarth

Thought I'd add my trio to this thread:
Flash
















Grecko (in shed)








and Dotty


----------



## LovLight

Hey peeps of the leo page....I have once again been missing in action for sometime...but I have been reeeeeeally busy growing some eye candy to brighten up this dreary summers day!
So here ya go....

Kiki









and.....

Kemi









Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## retrobangs

Hi all,

Pretty new to being a leo owner had my girl couple of days, shes gorgeous and close to being an adult I believe a 9-10months.
Think shes a some sort of hypo but can't be sure at all.
Feel like I should be swooning she's eaten once already 9 mealies and shes pooped once too, never been so happy to see poop lol. Still feeling a bit melancholy as shes still hiding away only eats well past 10 alone and has no interest in me yet. Pros are no hissing or running away but I guess I got over excited when I held her in the store and she was fine, they also told me she came out in afternoons, was nosey and was the leo that came out to see kids on school visits. I thought win, am I being impatient? I feel I probably am, just worried if I leave her to her own devices too long she will never be how she was in the pet store and I'll be forever feeding a cave lol.

Any advice and ideas would be more than welcome, the more info I'm told the more equipped I feel.

: victory:


----------



## MrJsk

If anybody is interested I have came across a new gecko forum.. Gecko Central still pretty new, but looks as though it's going to end up with a decent amount of information


----------



## Gazedd

found that the heatwave has affected my local food supply and I had to go further a field for hoppers and mealies that weren't already dying or beetled! 

bought a treat of waxes too, realy need to get a deep clean done soon but I've simply been too busy this weekend to do it.

On a side note, is there a household cleaner that can be used instead of F10?


----------



## ayrshire bob

Hey all, sorry for the absence of late. Been off work and pretty busy. 

Really need some advice though, Bubbles hasn't pooped in 5 days, seems a lot less sociable too! Getting worried! 

His temps haven't altered and the crickets are being eaten (or escaping, but I can't see any plausible escape routes that wouldn't be noticed) 

He was deep cleaned yesterday and I don't think he looked like he is due a shed but I ain't confident enough to say for sure. 

Worried he is impacted but I can't see any way he could be, nothing small enough to be eaten other than the crix! 

Any advice would be great! 

Thank you 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## Gazedd

What about bathing him Bob? And I've heard there are techniques to Massage them also. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BretJordan

ayrshire bob said:


> Hey all, sorry for the absence of late. Been off work and pretty busy.
> 
> Really need some advice though, Bubbles hasn't pooped in 5 days, seems a lot less sociable too! Getting worried!
> 
> His temps haven't altered and the crickets are being eaten (or escaping, but I can't see any plausible escape routes that wouldn't be noticed)
> 
> He was deep cleaned yesterday and I don't think he looked like he is due a shed but I ain't confident enough to say for sure.
> 
> Worried he is impacted but I can't see any way he could be, nothing small enough to be eaten other than the crix!
> 
> Any advice would be great!
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


Hello again everyone! Sorry for my absence been busy at work and such. 2 Weeks off now though thank god! 

Okay Bob. Are you sure he hasn't changed his pooping spot after the deep clean? I noticed Loki changed his after a big scrub a while back. Perhaps he lost the scent of it?  

And as already said you could possibly bath them in warmish water? This will hopefully help If still nothing either give him 48hours to get whatever is in his system out. If no poop I would go to the vets immediately. And make sure he's not going into shed! Loki stops eating days before and after! 

Anyway finally got some digital scales to weigh Loki! And here are some pics whilst he was out!


Other side of my hand 



His weight! What a big boy!


Bret.


----------



## DragonFish66

BretJordan said:


> Hello again everyone! Sorry for my absence been busy at work and such. 2 Weeks off now though thank god!
> 
> Okay Bob. Are you sure he hasn't changed his pooping spot after the deep clean? I noticed Loki changed his after a big scrub a while back. Perhaps he lost the scent of it?
> 
> And as already said you could possibly bath them in warmish water? This will hopefully help If still nothing either give him 48hours to get whatever is in his system out. If no poop I would go to the vets immediately. And make sure he's not going into shed! Loki stops eating days before and after!
> 
> Anyway finally got some digital scales to weigh Loki! And here are some pics whilst he was out!
> [URL="http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/null-131.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> Other side of my hand
> [URL="http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/null-132.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> His weight! What a big boy!
> [URL="http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/null-130.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> Bret.


He's Huge :gasp: :no1:


----------



## Mr Chad

I'll weigh sheldon later- I reckon he'll be about 115. Big chunk


----------



## DragonFish66

Well I had a photo shoot of the geckos the other day don't think I've posted them yet :lol2: so here goes, still need to get them looking better but plenty of cover for them :2thumb: Next I really need to get new pics of the growing snakes :lol2: its been quite a long time for them


----------



## LeoBoris

MrJsk said:


> The leo will prob find them in the end!


I never leave any live food in with them, I give them 30 minutes a night to eat and that's it. After my leo had worms earlier this year and was told by multiple vets not to leave crickets in the tank.


----------



## MrJsk

LeopardGeckoBorris said:


> I never leave any live food in with them, I give them 30 minutes a night to eat and that's it. After my leo had worms earlier this year and was told by multiple vets not to leave crickets in the tank.


This whole thing about crickets "eating" the gecko.... I believe that if the geckos are healthy and have a good appetite they will hunt and eat any crickets they find. I feed mine a few and then throw a few more in after, and then just before I go to bed I see them chasing them around their viv's.......


----------



## geckocentral

MrJsk said:


> This whole thing about crickets "eating" the gecko.... I believe that if the geckos are healthy and have a good appetite they will hunt and eat any crickets they find. I feed mine a few and then throw a few more in after, and then just before I go to bed I see them chasing them around their viv's.......


But crickets are known for nipping sleeping geckos causing infection they also can and do carry pinworm so will create parasite issues which is why I don't feed them anymore to mine only Locusts, Morios, Roaches, Waxies, Mealies and Pachnodas :2thumb:


----------



## MrJsk

geckocentral said:


> But crickets are known for nipping sleeping geckos causing infection they also can and do carry pinworm so will create parasite issues which is why I don't feed them anymore to mine only Locusts, Morios, Roaches, Waxies, Mealies and Pachnodas :2thumb:


But still, mine just gobble them up :lol2:


----------



## Artisan

I wont feed crix either xue to the pinworm.


----------



## vgorst

Pinworm and crickets is most likely a myth ~ see Klarsfeld and Mitchell (2005). An evaluation of the gray cricket, _Acheta domestica_, as a source of oxyurids for reptiles. *Journal of Herpetological Medicine and Surgery*, 15 (1): 18-20.


----------



## LeoBoris

MrJsk said:


> But still, mine just gobble them up :lol2:


I used to leave crickets in, which myself & the vet believed caused parasites in my gecko (pinworm) I now used locusts but still don't leave them in, he has a certain time limit he knows this if he wants to eat he can in that time, if not he has to wait until tomorrow 

Yes most will say you can leave locusts in but when he is now a fully grown adult gecko at 101 grams he eats minimal, (5-7 locusts a week max) to maintain his weight that's all not the 8 crickets a night he used to do when he was a baby.


----------



## ayrshire bob

Gazedd said:


> What about bathing him Bob? And I've heard there are techniques to Massage them also.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


What's the best method of bathing? Water just up to his tummy, luke warm? Should I add powerade or just water? How long do I leave him in for? 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## ayrshire bob

BretJordan said:


> Hello again everyone! Sorry for my absence been busy at work and such. 2 Weeks off now though thank god!
> 
> Okay Bob. Are you sure he hasn't changed his pooping spot after the deep clean? I noticed Loki changed his after a big scrub a while back. Perhaps he lost the scent of it?
> 
> And as already said you could possibly bath them in warmish water? This will hopefully help If still nothing either give him 48hours to get whatever is in his system out. If no poop I would go to the vets immediately. And make sure he's not going into shed! Loki stops eating days before and after!
> 
> Anyway finally got some digital scales to weigh Loki! And here are some pics whilst he was out!
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/null-131.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Other side of my hand
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/null-132.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> His weight! What a big boy!
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/null-130.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Bret.


Hadn't pooped for days before deep clean mate. Hoping it is as simple as a shed, he is still eating ok. No crickets left this morning again. Put 6 in last night. Am I maybe under feeding? 

Thanks all 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## Marcia

I left crickets in one of my tanks overnight once and i went on a murderous rampage killing the ones that were making a noise one night :lol2:

If i feed them now, i always rip the wings off the males


----------



## harry136

how can you tell which ones are the males?


----------



## MrJsk

harry136 said:


> how can you tell which ones are the males?


I can't think of the proper name for it but, the ones with the really long "stick" sticking out their arse are the females


----------



## tremerz97

MrJsk said:


> I can't think of the proper name for it but, the ones with the really long "stick" sticking out their arse are the females


femoral pores


----------



## MrJsk

tremerz97 said:


> femoral pores


I thought they were talking about crickets? LOL


----------



## tremerz97

MrJsk said:


> I thought they were talking about crickets? LOL


shit!


----------



## MrJsk

tremerz97 said:


> shit!


:lol2:


----------



## Marcia

Like the response lol. The long thing sticking out of their backside, that is female 


Sent from my iPhone inside my human vivarium


----------



## LeoBoris

As some of you may know my leo has been sneezing and suffering with his breathing this week I said a max of a week and if its no better I go the vets.

So today I went the vets to find he has RI only mild caught it early which the vet was happy with me about, hasn't reached the chest which is also a massive plus!
He had one injection tonight at the vets and I have another 4 doses to give him at home every other day through the mouth.

So I had a consultation with the vet & the vet give 1 injection & 4 other doses.
I was given 0.16 x Baytril 2.5% Injection. (x4)

So the total cost.... £24.70.
Very cheap! To have a vet to speak to for about 15-20 minutes & them give one dose & 4 other doses. Give me some time to ask some questions (leo nails & UV).

Onto another subject UV, this is the second vet I've spoke to now that has said it wouldn't harm them to have it on for a few hours although they can live without it with correct supplement. Considering I had a UV bulb get delivered today I'm happy i've had a few people on RFUK use it & 2 fully qualified reptile vets say it can be better for them!

So overall a good trip to the vets for treatment of the problem and just for the general chat around leos which helped me a lot in some of the questions I wanted answered.
Best of all, when she had to listen to my leos chest, to say the least he doesn't like staying still she tried her best to do it yet had to finally get a good grip of him at which he decided to have a poo all down the front of her!

Thought I'd share my little trip to the vets and considering there only 10 minutes away with a reptile specialist and good prices overall a very good vets! As well as the vet saying Boris is a lovely colouring and has a great personality and very active, and having the reception staff fussing over him while paying the vets is Rose Cottage Vets in Runcorn I would highly recommend it and was seen by the vet called Jen.

Cheers everyone,
Liam.


----------



## Piranha72

:2thumb:


----------



## Mr Chad

Piranha72 said:


> image
> 
> :2thumb:


WANT!!!


That is all.


----------



## BretJordan

Agreed chad! And how is everything going chad not seen you on for a while. Hope it's good and you've had some of your things returned and found them....well... Yeah naughty word.. Lmao. 

Bret


----------



## Mr Chad

BretJordan said:


> Agreed chad! And how is everything going chad not seen you on for a while. Hope it's good and you've had some of your things returned and found them....well... Yeah naughty word.. Lmao.
> 
> Bret


Hi mate. Not been around much as logging on and posting from my phone was a pain. Now have a new laptop and iPad so all is good. 

Not got any of the stuff back, had to replace it all but thankfully the insurance paid quickly.

They found the number plates but no car so having to buy another and wait for them to pay out. £100 a week to hire is just a waste of money. New car gets delivered on Wednesday :2thumb:

Looks like this


----------



## Piranha72

Mr Chad said:


> WANT!!!
> 
> 
> That is all.


Why thank you, but I'm afraid he's all mine :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## junvio

*New viv*

I've just successfuly moved my 2 beauties to a wooden vivarium from a glass one. They seem happy enough but in the glass one I had the wet box half on hot and half on cold end but being wooden various sites say cold end and pet shop says warm end ?????? Please help. In the meantime time I've placed it half way and put an empty one at cold end :whistling2:
Trying to attach photos but not much luck.
From me and Juniper and Viola (leopard gekkos)


----------



## Mr Chad

junvio said:


> I've just successfuly moved my 2 beauties to a wooden vivarium from a glass one. They seem happy enough but in the glass one I had the wet box half on hot and half on cold end but being wooden various sites say cold end and pet shop says warm end ?????? Please help. In the meantime time I've placed it half way and put an empty one at cold end :whistling2:
> Trying to attach photos but not much luck.
> From me and Juniper and Viola (leopard gekkos)


Half and half is fine- dead centre, that's where all mine are and the Leo's spend loads of time there and seem happy.




Piranha72 said:


> Why thank you, but I'm afraid he's all mine :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Doh! Oh well, I'll just keep admiring then!


----------



## Marcia

Piranha72 said:


> image
> 
> :2thumb:


OMG! Gimme gimme! Lol


Sent from my iPhone inside my human vivarium


----------



## Piranha72

Marcia said:


> OMG! Gimme gimme! Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone inside my human vivarium


Haha sorry no can do, he appreciates the compliment though


----------



## babychessie

Artisan said:


> I wont feed crix either xue to the pinworm.


and because they're noisy buggers...plus one bit me once! :O

nasty little things...


----------



## Artisan

babychessie said:


> and because they're noisy buggers...plus one bit me once! :O
> 
> nasty little things...


And they stink....god do they stink! So there's 3 good reasons right there....pinworm/stinkyness....and biting sleepy gecks! :devil:


----------



## junvio

Thanks Chad unless anyone else has any suggestions I'll stick with that, dead centre it is :thumb:


----------



## Mr Chad

junvio said:


> Thanks Chad unless anyone else has any suggestions I'll stick with that, dead centre it is :thumb:



No probs, hope they settle in fast :2thumb::2thumb:



I hate crix too, horrible little things!


----------



## efcseany

*Sleeping*

I've noticed that Opal is sleeping outside her hides and on the tiles more frequently when I get up for work...

Would you associate this with confidence/comfort? She seems so settled and I've only had her since May :whistling2:


----------



## babychessie

efcseany said:


> I've noticed that Opal is sleeping outside her hides and on the tiles more frequently when I get up for work...
> 
> Would you associate this with confidence/comfort? She seems so settled and I've only had her since May :whistling2:


Definitely, she doesn't feel the need to hide all the time! Yay! :2thumb:


My SS gal came tonight! 
The pictures aren't too great and really don't do her justice, but I didn't want to stress her by keeping her out too long.

She's so, so friendly, like she was crawling all over my arms and licking everything- she's so relaxed and utterly gorgeous- love her to bits all ready!

For those of you who don't know, she's called Spider! :flrt:


----------



## efcseany

babychessie said:


> Definitely, she doesn't feel the need to hide all the time! Yay! :2thumb:
> 
> 
> My SS gal came tonight!
> The pictures aren't too great and really don't do her justice, but I didn't want to stress her by keeping her out too long.
> 
> She's so, so friendly, like she was crawling all over my arms and licking everything- she's so relaxed and utterly gorgeous- love her to bits all ready!
> 
> For those of you who don't know, she's called Spider! :flrt:
> 
> [URL=http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums/y528/Chazzgecks/P1130391_zpsf2d0edc3.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums/y528/Chazzgecks/P1130393_zpsa11deda3.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums/y528/Chazzgecks/P1130398_zps7da3f1e3.jpg]image[/URL]


So pretty


----------



## LeoBoris

Got my new stuff through my Blue Lizard Reptiles so thanks to them! If you have any questions about what's in the setup let me know. 
Water bowl is bottom right, CA bowl is top right, Poop corner is bottom left.

Daytime - UV 5%.









Night time - LED Lighting thought i'd use a dark blue for the picture I use the ikea led set.









Hope you all like it!

The thermometer you see in the setup I don't use as a thermometer it's used for hygrometer (top right of display) so please don't cry about that.


----------



## Artisan

babychessie said:


> Definitely, she doesn't feel the need to hide all the time! Yay! :2thumb:
> 
> 
> My SS gal came tonight!
> The pictures aren't too great and really don't do her justice, but I didn't want to stress her by keeping her out too long.
> 
> She's so, so friendly, like she was crawling all over my arms and licking everything- she's so relaxed and utterly gorgeous- love her to bits all ready!
> 
> For those of you who don't know, she's called Spider! :flrt:
> 
> [URL=http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums/y528/Chazzgecks/P1130391_zpsf2d0edc3.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums/y528/Chazzgecks/P1130393_zpsa11deda3.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums/y528/Chazzgecks/P1130398_zps7da3f1e3.jpg]image[/URL]


SPPPIIIIDDDDEEEERRRR! yay she is here! Gorgeous little girl hun :flrt:


----------



## Mr Chad

It's a sign I get up far too early for work when I walk into the kitchen and the Leo's are all up and peering out wanting me to say hello to them. 

Now this weather has cooled down by Leo's all have huge appetites! Hopefully get some weight on them all and break the 60g barrier on all the girls.


----------



## babychessie

Artisan said:


> SPPPIIIIDDDDEEEERRRR! yay she is here! Gorgeous little girl hun :flrt:


Hehe, thankyou! She's so nosey, she's been demanding out ever since I put her in her viv, all she wants is cuddles! :flrt:

(Hows little Scorch by the way, has he grown much?)


----------



## Zachhy

Would people please be able to 'like' my photo, featuring my leopard gecko snow.

It's a entry for a reptile photo competition.

I'm 2nd at the moment but people are catching up FAST.

I would be SOOO thankful 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...378.1073741867.204254929586985&type=1&theater


----------



## GECKO MICK

Piranha72 said:


> image
> 
> :2thumb:


Nice tremper supersnow.:2thumb:


----------



## retrobangs

babychessie said:


> Hehe, thankyou! She's so nosey, she's been demanding out ever since I put her in her viv, all she wants is cuddles! :flrt:
> 
> (Hows little Scorch by the way, has he grown much?)


How long did it take her? I wish mine would show me some chance of this. I handled her in shop she was calm as anything. Now she's been in hiding four days


----------



## babychessie

retrobangs said:


> How long did it take her? I wish mine would show me some chance of this. I handled her in shop she was calm as anything. Now she's been in hiding four days


I literally got her yesterday, I think she's just unusually placid! 

The best way I have found to get them used to you is to open up your vivarium doors every day and just put your hand on the substrate in front of them. This way they can get to know your smell and will realize you're not a predator and maybe within a couple of days or a week or so, she might voluntarily walk onto your hand. 

Then you can begin slowly picking her up in the cage for about 5 mins at a time so they get to know you don't want to hurt them. After a couple of days, once she seems nice and calm and relaxed, you can start picking her up and taking them out of the vivarium. 

Another tip, the best way to pick up a leo is not to come in from above and grasp it in your hand,this makes them panic and think you're a predator. Best to scoop your hand in from underneath their belly so they can see your hand coming and don't panic.

:2thumb:

Spider shed last night- now she's all shiny and extra beautiful!


----------



## retrobangs

Thanks. She was so placid in the shop when I handled her guess I just had high expectations. I will try hand again as I've no chance or picking her up yet as she only comes out when I've left the room 



babychessie said:


> I literally got her yesterday, I think she's just unusually placid!
> 
> The best way I have found to get them used to you is to open up your vivarium doors every day and just put your hand on the substrate in front of them. This way they can get to know your smell and will realize you're not a predator and maybe within a couple of days or a week or so, she might voluntarily walk onto your hand.
> 
> Then you can begin slowly picking her up in the cage for about 5 mins at a time so they get to know you don't want to hurt them. After a couple of days, once she seems nice and calm and relaxed, you can start picking her up and taking them out of the vivarium.
> 
> Another tip, the best way to pick up a leo is not to come in from above and grasp it in your hand,this makes them panic and think you're a predator. Best to scoop your hand in from underneath their belly so they can see your hand coming and don't panic.
> 
> :2thumb:
> 
> Spider shed last night- now she's all shiny and extra beautiful!
> 
> [URL=http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums/y528/Chazzgecks/P1130403_zpsef568fd5.jpg]image[/URL]


----------



## Artisan

retrobangs said:


> Thanks. She was so placid in the shop when I handled her guess I just had high expectations. I will try hand again as I've no chance or picking her up yet as she only comes out when I've left the room


I have geckos that settled in immediately and wanted to come out and play straight away...scratching on the glass/waving and coming straight out on my hand as soon as I put it in.......

.....I also have a geck that took months to settle in and I wouldnt see her at all, she would only come out in the dead of night to eat and explore. ...took months until she started coming up to lick my hand/step on it etc

Most gecks are in between and will take a week or two to get their barings/feel secure & gather their confidence.....just be patient :lol2:


----------



## Artisan

babychessie said:


> Hehe, thankyou! She's so nosey, she's been demanding out ever since I put her in her viv, all she wants is cuddles! :flrt:
> 
> (Hows little Scorch by the way, has he grown much?)


Scorch is great thanks hun. Growing well and quite nosey. Hes really cute...im off work today and am going to take some pics of him so will put them up later


----------



## efcseany

efcseany said:


> I've noticed that Opal is sleeping outside her hides and on the tiles more frequently when I get up for work...
> 
> Would you associate this with confidence/comfort? She seems so settled and I've only had her since May :whistling2:


Cleaning out Opal last night, she decided to take a cheeky walk out of the vivarium. 

I tend not to let her - but should I? She seems pretty eager to explore - is this a sign of just wanting to escape? The debate begins...


----------



## cameronfalzon20

efcseany said:


> Cleaning out Opal last night, she decided to take a cheeky walk out of the vivarium.
> 
> I tend not to let her - but should I? She seems pretty eager to explore - is this a sign of just wanting to escape? The debate begins...


Yes, there is nothing wrong with letting Opal out of her viv, as long as you keep an eye on her. I have found that when i do it to my geckos they seem to be happier and relaxed. Sometimes what I do is put them in a big storage container and put some crickets in with them and they love it!

P.S I love the name of your Gecko :2thumb:


----------



## efcseany

cameronfalzon20 said:


> Yes, there is nothing wrong with letting Opal out of her viv, as long as you keep an eye on her. I have found that when i do it to my geckos they seem to be happier and relaxed. Sometimes what I do is put them in a big storage container and put some crickets in with them and they love it!
> 
> P.S I love the name of your Gecko :2thumb:


First of all, thank you - she's named after my OH's birthstone 

I tend to keep her in a reasonable sized container whilst cleaning, but I was just changing water etc - daily routines and she's usually quite good and waits on the edge for me. But before I got up to perform this, she was quick getting out... Maybe I'm showing big signs of panic but I'm not sure if she'd make a dart for it.

I'm not sure if she's trying to escape or just wants a bit of an explore?

Take Care,


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Ack been so long since I've been on here I didn't even realise there was a leo thread... for anyone that doesn't remember/missed it/is new, this gecko was posted on here by someone who found the ad on gumtree... 

This was Chance the first week after we picked her up. She had been bought as a tank mate to another gecko, when we arrived the tank mate was much much larger and had clearly been bullying the younger gecko - she had a few bites and a big ol' scratch across her head... 



First stop was a vet obviously... it wasn't good news, the vet didn't think she would last due to having worms, being very underweight and very very malnourished... 

However.
I had no plans to just give up with her and thanks to some wonderful people on here who did everything from drive up to London with myself to pick her up to meeting us and providing a viv and even some finances to pay for vet trips and medication, alongside some serious help and advice from all over, this is her now...



She's the nosiest, most active and friendliest gecko I own - she actively comes to see whats going on and happily climbs onto a arm/hand 

:2thumb:


----------



## efcseany

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Ack been so long since I've been on here I didn't even realise there was a leo thread... for anyone that doesn't remember/missed it/is new, this gecko was posted on here by someone who found the ad on gumtree...
> 
> This was Chance the first week after we picked her up. She had been bought as a tank mate to another gecko, when we arrived the tank mate was much much larger and had clearly been bullying the younger gecko - she had a few bites and a big ol' scratch across her head...
> 
> [URL=http://i975.photobucket.com/albums/ae239/TheMetaphysicalNinja/Chance/100_1949.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> First stop was a vet obviously... it wasn't good news, the vet didn't think she would last due to having worms, being very underweight and very very malnourished...
> 
> However.
> I had no plans to just give up with her Thanks to some wonderful people on here who did everything from drive up to London with myself to pick her up to meeting us and providing a viv and even some finances to pay for vet trips and medication, alonside some serious help and advice from all over, this is her now...
> 
> [URL=http://i975.photobucket.com/albums/ae239/TheMetaphysicalNinja/Chance/100_2276.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> She's the nosiest, most active and friendliest gecko I own - she actively comes to see whats going on and happily climbs onto a arm/hand
> 
> :2thumb:


That's fantastic news! 

I'm glad everything has worked out, for both yourself; the Gecko.

Take care,


----------



## babychessie

TheMetaphysicalNinja said:


> Ack been so long since I've been on here I didn't even realise there was a leo thread... for anyone that doesn't remember/missed it/is new, this gecko was posted on here by someone who found the ad on gumtree...
> 
> This was Chance the first week after we picked her up. She had been bought as a tank mate to another gecko, when we arrived the tank mate was much much larger and had clearly been bullying the younger gecko - she had a few bites and a big ol' scratch across her head...
> 
> [URL=http://i975.photobucket.com/albums/ae239/TheMetaphysicalNinja/Chance/100_1949.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> First stop was a vet obviously... it wasn't good news, the vet didn't think she would last due to having worms, being very underweight and very very malnourished...
> 
> However.
> I had no plans to just give up with her and thanks to some wonderful people on here who did everything from drive up to London with myself to pick her up to meeting us and providing a viv and even some finances to pay for vet trips and medication, alongside some serious help and advice from all over, this is her now...
> 
> [URL=http://i975.photobucket.com/albums/ae239/TheMetaphysicalNinja/Chance/100_2276.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> She's the nosiest, most active and friendliest gecko I own - she actively comes to see whats going on and happily climbs onto a arm/hand
> 
> :2thumb:


that's wonderful news!


----------



## MrJsk

I have had my geckos a week yesterday and they have already tripled in size!!

Will have to get some pictures


----------



## babychessie

Chester saw Spider through his viv glass today, I think it's the first time he's seen a gal..ever and he got all upset and started waggling his tail and being territorial...


----------



## Mr Chad

babychessie said:


> Chester saw Spider through his viv glass today, I think it's the first time he's seen a gal..ever and he got all upset and started waggling his tail and being territorial...


The tail wag isn't territorial, that's the I wanna get me some of that dance. He wants some woman :mf_dribble:


----------



## babychessie

Mr Chad said:


> The tail wag isn't territorial, that's the I wanna get me some of that dance. He wants some woman :mf_dribble:


Oh..I just assumed it was as he looked a bit freaked- HEY WE'RE GETTING SOMEWHERE!


----------



## Artisan

babychessie said:


> Oh..I just assumed it was as he looked a bit freaked- HEY WE'RE GETTING SOMEWHERE!


He caught a glimpse of the sexy lil hottie you've moved in nextdoor......now he's thinking of ways he can go round and ask to borrow a cup suger so he can flash his most handsome smile at her and also so she's close enough to catch the glint off the twinkle in his eye :whistling2:


----------



## ayrshire bob

Hey all, good news, Bubbles has pooped for first time in 10 days! I added mealworms for first time in a couple weeks yesterday, could this have anything to do with it? Or just coincidence? He has soley been on crickets for a couple weeks but gas pooped in the time since worms ran out. 

Thanks

Bob 
Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## BretJordan

Maybe got bored of eating the same things?  Try adding a bit of variety for Example: Locusts, Mealies, Wax worms (1-2 a week as a treat) Dubias and crickets (I don't use them personally as they're horrible dirty things) And all dusted with Repashy calcium plus I noticed when i first used it the colour difference in Loki was much brighter and he looked much healthier! Now he's 56g the chunky git.  

Bret.


----------



## DragonFish66

Finally got my emails sorted with a new email address so here's a couple of pics of the scruff :lol2:


----------



## BretJordan

Lol glad to see you back! Woohoo :') Love the cheeky grin!  

Bret.


----------



## DragonFish66

BretJordan said:


> Lol glad to see you back! Woohoo :') Love the cheeky grin!
> 
> Bret.


Yer I've tried to put the calcium in a place she cant stamp on through its not worked, I thought they eat the calcium I think they think they are snails absorbing it through there feet :lol2: the 2 new ones are at it now :bash: :lol2:


----------



## Mr Chad

babychessie said:


> Oh..I just assumed it was as he looked a bit freaked- HEY WE'RE GETTING SOMEWHERE!


Ahhh youthful innocence. 

You'll notice blokes doing this as you get older :lol2::lol2:


----------



## babychessie

BretJordan said:


> Maybe got bored of eating the same things?  Try adding a bit of variety for Example: Locusts, Mealies, Wax worms (1-2 a week as a treat) Dubias and crickets (I don't use them personally as they're horrible dirty things) And all dusted with Repashy calcium plus I noticed when i first used it the colour difference in Loki was much brighter and he looked much healthier! Now he's 56g the chunky git.
> 
> Bret.


I really want to use Repashy, I just gotta wait to finish up the one I'm using now before I switch over as it was really expensive :bash:


----------



## retrobangs

Artisan said:


> I have geckos that settled in immediately and wanted to come out and play straight away...scratching on the glass/waving and coming straight out on my hand as soon as I put it in.......
> 
> .....I also have a geck that took months to settle in and I wouldnt see her at all, she would only come out in the dead of night to eat and explore. ...took months until she started coming up to lick my hand/step on it etc
> 
> Most gecks are in between and will take a week or two to get their barings/feel secure & gather their confidence.....just be patient :lol2:


Managed to lure her half out last night, spent an hour and a half feeding mealworms one by one. so I'd drop them near her hot hide and let them wiggle and grab them if they don't enough, she definitely likes the feisty big buggers lol. She wouldn't come all the way out and I've not been holding them and she likes them to scurry off, if they don't she doesn't eat them. Hoping this is still progress?


----------



## Artisan

Yes its still progress as it will help her get used to seeing you going into her viv and learn to trust because you are bringing yummy food and are not a threat to her 

Time & patience is the key : victory:



retrobangs said:


> Managed to lure her half out last night, spent an hour and a half feeding mealworms one by one. so I'd drop them near her hot hide and let them wiggle and grab them if they don't enough, she definitely likes the feisty big buggers lol. She wouldn't come all the way out and I've not been holding them and she likes them to scurry off, if they don't she doesn't eat them. Hoping this is still progress?
> 
> image


----------



## efcseany

*I let her out...*

So, my OH was round last night, we decided to let Opal go for an explore whilst I was doing her daily routines...

She seemed so happy about it, she cuddled into my OH. She never does this with me :gasp:! Favouritism I'm telling you :lol2:

Should I let her explore more frequently?

Take Care,


----------



## retrobangs

Artisan said:


> Yes its still progress as it will help her get used to seeing you going into her viv and learn to trust because you are bringing yummy food and are not a threat to her
> 
> Time & patience is the key : victory:


Thanks, is reassuring knowing I'm doing the right thing and I have a lot of time so I'll continue to be patient. was wicked watching her eat and I saw a yawn whic thouroughly reminded me of my grandad yawning when his false teeth were out, look marvelous lol


----------



## efcseany

retrobangs said:


> Thanks, is reassuring knowing I'm doing the right thing and I have a lot of time so I'll continue to be patient. was wicked watching her eat and I saw a yawn whic thouroughly reminded me of my grandad yawning when his false teeth were out, look marvelous lol


Agreed.

I love watching Opal yawn, it makes me chuckle. 

I'm sure this has been already said, but every Gecko adapts in it's own time. You can only be patient which you're already expressing.

Keep it up.


----------



## retrobangs

efcseany said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I love watching Opal yawn, it makes me chuckle.
> 
> I'm sure this has been already said, but every Gecko adapts in it's own time. You can only be patient which you're already expressing.
> 
> Keep it up.


yea it's great isn't it and thanks hopefully we'll be the best of pals soon as I need a study buddy


----------



## ayrshire bob

BretJordan said:


> Maybe got bored of eating the same things?  Try adding a bit of variety for Example: Locusts, Mealies, Wax worms (1-2 a week as a treat) Dubias and crickets (I don't use them personally as they're horrible dirty things) And all dusted with Repashy calcium plus I noticed when i first used it the colour difference in Loki was much brighter and he looked much healthier! Now he's 56g the chunky git.
> 
> Bret.


That's the thing though, he was eating like normal, only ever one or two 4th s left in the morning. Just couldn't/can't understand why no poop was appearing. His hunting skills require some practice as I watched him hunting and several times he would try and pounce on a cricket and miss. Guess this will improve with practice? 

I am planning to vary the choice though Bret, but I can't keep more than one feeder species at a time (unless it's in the little tubs they arrive in but don't think that's best is it?) Planning to get locust in a couple weeks, and pull legs off for Bubbles so they can't hide up high, and leave as they are for Harri  

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## efcseany

retrobangs said:


> yea it's great isn't it and thanks hopefully we'll be the best of pals soon as I need a study buddy


Always welcome to a PM if you have any queries. 

Can't see Opal now until I get back from work, ugh... lol

One of my cats used to be my study buddy, but he'd stop me studying - laying across all my C# books!

Opal just wants cuddles (see post above)


----------



## Mr Chad

efcseany said:


> So, my OH was round last night, we decided to let Opal go for an explore whilst I was doing her daily routines...
> 
> She seemed so happy about it, she cuddled into my OH. She never does this with me :gasp:! Favouritism I'm telling you :lol2:
> 
> Should I let her explore more frequently?
> 
> Take Care,


Get her out as much as possible, mine come out for about 15-20 minutes every night just to stretch their legs and to remind them i'm not going to eat them :lol2:


----------



## efcseany

Mr Chad said:


> Get her out as much as possible, mine come out for about 15-20 minutes every night just to stretch their legs and to remind them i'm not going to eat them :lol2:


Where could I put her? Free-roam? In a large, open container? I'm nervous about her making a dart for it, unfortunately.


----------



## Mr Chad

efcseany said:


> Where could I put her? Free-roam? In a large, open container? I'm nervous about her making a dart for it, unfortunately.


I got a big plastic tub at first and handled them above that. 

As for roaming about try a bed, you can always bunch the cover and pillows up around the edges to slow her down. I let mine wander over the sofa. Let them walk over you as you lay on a bed - your heart beat makes them settle down.

They dont really have urges to run away, its just a slow walk and explore. To them its a new area and they wont go running away, as they dont know what other dangers may be there.

You'll be suprised how fast your reactions are compared to theirs if they do start moving a bit fast. Its all about small steps and letting them get comfortable. I can have mine sat on my shoulder/head and walk about the house while I do other things, never have to worry about them jumping off or running away - no matter what other people say i'm a believer that they do like the attention and enjoy being handled.


----------



## efcseany

Mr Chad said:


> I got a big plastic tub at first and handled them above that.
> 
> As for roaming about try a bed, you can always bunch the cover and pillows up around the edges to slow her down. I let mine wander over the sofa. Let them walk over you as you lay on a bed - your heart beat makes them settle down.
> 
> They dont really have urges to run away, its just a slow walk and explore. To them its a new area and they wont go running away, as they dont know what other dangers may be there.
> 
> You'll be suprised how fast your reactions are compared to theirs if they do start moving a bit fast. Its all about small steps and letting them get comfortable. I can have mine sat on my shoulder/head and walk about the house while I do other things, never have to worry about them jumping off or running away - no matter what other people say i'm a believer that they do like the attention and enjoy being handled.


Thank you, Chad. When I'm home from work, providing she's up before feeding time, I'll take her out and I'll try this 'laying on the bed' technique. Hopefully she'll decide to walk over me or just have a cuddle.


----------



## BretJordan

ayrshire bob said:


> That's the thing though, he was eating like normal, only ever one or two 4th s left in the morning. Just couldn't/can't understand why no poop was appearing. His hunting skills require some practice as I watched him hunting and several times he would try and pounce on a cricket and miss. Guess this will improve with practice?
> 
> I am planning to vary the choice though Bret, but I can't keep more than one feeder species at a time (unless it's in the little tubs they arrive in but don't think that's best is it?) Planning to get locust in a couple weeks, and pull legs off for Bubbles so they can't hide up high, and leave as they are for Harri
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


With Locusts I also removed the legs then placed in the feeding bowl and they didn't escape from it but i did leave one free roaming as I thought he would hunt it but nope.. He just doesn't seem bothered by them :/ He loves his mealies and waxxys though! 

And unless you have a lazy leo like me and a few others haha. Loki is such a bugger for it! I place a mealie in front of him lets say he strikes for it and if he misses it the first time. He doesn't even bother for round 2! He's a fussy git he is!

Bret.


----------



## ayrshire bob

BretJordan said:


> With Locusts I also removed the legs then placed in the feeding bowl and they didn't escape from it but i did leave one free roaming as I thought he would hunt it but nope.. He just doesn't seem bothered by them :/ He loves his mealies and waxxys though!
> 
> And unless you have a lazy leo like me and a few others haha. Loki is such a bugger for it! I place a mealie in front of him lets say he strikes for it and if he misses it the first time. He doesn't even bother for round 2! He's a fussy git he is!
> 
> Bret.


Think I'll destroy my crickets this afternoon and get some locust to replace them. Bit of variety can't hurt. 

Gonna try the exploring the bed idea too, he has shown interest in it the last time I let him have a wild roam. Maybe I should have kept that going as a regular thing rather than a treat as such. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## efcseany

ayrshire bob said:


> Think I'll destroy my crickets this afternoon and get some locust to replace them. Bit of variety can't hurt.
> 
> Gonna try the exploring the bed idea too, he has shown interest in it the last time I let him have a wild roam. Maybe I should have kept that going as a regular thing rather than a treat as such.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


Leaving work at 4pm - Opal should be up at around 5-6pm ready for feeding at 8pm. Hopefully I'll be able to give the roaming of the bed idea a go. I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## Artisan

A pic of Scorch....growing like a weed but putting weight on lengthwise rather then width wise at the moment....am sure he will catch up with himself at some point.


----------



## BretJordan

ayrshire bob said:


> Think I'll destroy my crickets this afternoon and get some locust to replace them. Bit of variety can't hurt.
> 
> Gonna try the exploring the bed idea too, he has shown interest in it the last time I let him have a wild roam. Maybe I should have kept that going as a regular thing rather than a treat as such.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


Perhaps buy a pot of wax worms then when you get him out on the bed give him one? That way he knows he's gonna get a treat  I did it with Loki and he loves exploring my bed  

Bret.


----------



## Mr Chad

My weighing scales must have been faulty when I weighed Shelton before as he's not the super chunk they said he was. 

The scales are now reading he's 67g- although he is really stocky with a fat tail so looks much chunkier.

I last weighed them in May and will do so every 3 months as a health check.

Amy 60g up from 52g
Bernie 48g up from 44g
Penny 48g up from 43g

Not huge gains but steady progress. Hopefully have them all up to 60g by the next season as they've only just started eating again after a month of very little.


----------



## DragonFish66

Mr Chad said:


> My weighing scales must have been faulty when I weighed Shelton before as he's not the super chunk they said he was.
> 
> The scales are now reading he's 67g- although he is really stocky with a fat tail so looks much chunkier.
> 
> I last weighed them in May and will do so every 3 months as a health check.
> 
> Amy 60g up from 52g
> Bernie 48g up from 44g
> Penny 48g up from 43g
> 
> Not huge gains but steady progress. Hopefully have them all up to 60g by the next season as they've only just started eating again after a month of very little.


I'll have to weigh mine tonight the 2 new ones I haven't even weighed yet but was told there weights before I got them, I'm surprised with the young hypo shes gone of crickets and emptying the meal worm dish so no more cricks :no1: same with the hypo tug snow, now to squash all the cricks in the tank :lol2:


----------



## Mr Chad

Where's all the activity again? Finally get a computer so I can get back on properly and hardly anybody is on here!


----------



## Artisan

Mr Chad said:


> Where's all the activity again? Finally get a computer so I can get back on properly and hardly anybody is on here!


Im still about...just been a bit busy lately


----------



## babychessie

Artisan said:


> Im still about...just been a bit busy lately


Me too, I'll weigh the duo tonight and take a couple of piccies to amuse everyone! :2thumb:


----------



## BretJordan

I was out last night for a birthday so no posts from me. Had a dream I had a reptile room last night... Life was good... Lmao. :') 

Bret.


----------



## Mr Chad

Woke up this morning and the bulb had gone in one of the vivs. Went to the shop to get a spare (the spare I had I used for Sheldon and forgot to get another).

Thought it would be a 2 min job to swap it out......not so.

The plastic in the holder had broken so the bayonet wont hold in place....and I dont have a spare light fitting to hand that will work, they're all the wrong type (no earth)

The temp is holding at about 24 degrees as the back of the house is quite warm anyway. 

Is it better to get out Sheldon's old exo terra, put him in there and then move Amy and Bernie into his viv for a day or two or will they be ok at 24 degrees? I just dont have time to go out again and get a new fitting.

Thanks peeps!


----------



## babychessie

Mr Chad said:


> Woke up this morning and the bulb had gone in one of the vivs. Went to the shop to get a spare (the spare I had I used for Sheldon and forgot to get another).
> 
> Thought it would be a 2 min job to swap it out......not so.
> 
> The plastic in the holder had broken so the bayonet wont hold in place....and I dont have a spare light fitting to hand that will work, they're all the wrong type (no earth)
> 
> The temp is holding at about 24 degrees as the back of the house is quite warm anyway.
> 
> Is it better to get out Sheldon's old exo terra, put him in there and then move Amy and Bernie into his viv for a day or two or will they be ok at 24 degrees? I just dont have time to go out again and get a new fitting.
> 
> Thanks peeps!


I doubt it'll hurt for a day... but having never been in the same situation I wouldn't exactly know. Do you have a spare heat mat lying around you could use for the mo?


----------



## Mr Chad

babychessie said:


> I doubt it'll hurt for a day... but having never been in the same situation I wouldn't exactly know. Do you have a spare heat mat lying around you could use for the mo?



The spare one I had was all taped and set up to Sheldons old exo-terra so I've re-arranged them and put him back in there for a few days. He looked at me as if to say - ''what did I do?'' :lol2:

While I have them all moved about I may do some changes to the vivs and put some shelving in.


----------



## Gazedd

Starting to get a little annoyed with the mealworms turning to larvy and then beetles before the week is up. It's tooooo hot!

Anyway, topped up the food bowl tonight and Crash had instant interest. 2 hoppers went in and survived a grand total of a minute! :2thumb:


----------



## BuckingFrill

So the OH and I are hoping to get our first lovely leo at Doncaster IHS. We already have an top and front opening terrarium that my stepdad got given onto his pet shop. However, the OH wants to get it a nice wooden viv.
My question for you lovely people of this thread is what are the pros and cons of each type? I've never kept a lizard before, so I figured it'd be best just to ask!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## DragonFish66

Gazedd said:


> Starting to get a little annoyed with the mealworms turning to larvy and then beetles before the week is up. It's tooooo hot!
> 
> Anyway, topped up the food bowl tonight and Crash had instant interest. 2 hoppers went in and survived a grand total of a minute! :2thumb:


I get mine from here never had a problem yet
Livefood, Locusts, Crickets, Mealworms, Waxworms, MIX N MATCH 1-10 pre-pack tubs | eBay



BuckingFrill said:


> So the OH and I are hoping to get our first lovely leo at Doncaster IHS. We already have an top and front opening terrarium that my stepdad got given onto his pet shop. However, the OH wants to get it a nice wooden viv.
> My question for you lovely people of this thread is what are the pros and cons of each type? I've never kept a lizard before, so I figured it'd be best just to ask!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Leos are one of the easiest lizards to keep the corns of the lizard world


----------



## babychessie

BuckingFrill said:


> So the OH and I are hoping to get our first lovely leo at Doncaster IHS. We already have an top and front opening terrarium that my stepdad got given onto his pet shop. However, the OH wants to get it a nice wooden viv.
> My question for you lovely people of this thread is what are the pros and cons of each type? I've never kept a lizard before, so I figured it'd be best just to ask!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Okay-dokey! First of all- :welcome: (to the mad house of course :crazy

*Wooden vivs- *
_Pros:_
-Hold heat better, as wood is a good insulator
-Easier to stack
-Less stressful as the leo can't see out of both sides
-Usually cheaper to buy
-Easier to attach light fitting and etc to as it can be screwed directly into the wood

*Glass vivs-*
_Pros:_
(for leopard geckos at least, I couldn't actually think of any. Glass vivs are ideal for keeping up humidity and etc but that's not very important with leos...)
_Cons:_
-traps in heat making it difficult to keep a constant tempeature and maintain air flow


----------



## BuckingFrill

babychessie said:


> Okay-dokey! First of all- :welcome: (to the mad house of course :crazy
> 
> *Wooden vivs- *
> _Pros:_
> -Hold heat better, as wood is a good insulator
> -Easier to stack
> -Less stressful as the leo can't see out of both sides
> -Usually cheaper to buy
> -Easier to attach light fitting and etc to as it can be screwed directly into the wood
> 
> *Glass vivs-*
> _Pros:_
> (for leopard geckos at least, I couldn't actually think of any. Glass vivs are ideal for keeping up humidity and etc but that's not very important with leos...)
> _Cons:_
> -traps in heat making it difficult to keep a constant tempeature and maintain air flow


Sooo... in a nutshell, wooden is better in pretty much every way. Swell are doing a sale on their VivExotic Compact rage, so we wanted to ask while that was still on. 
Do you know the kind of animals that the terrarium would suit better? It's just kinda sitting empty in our living room for now!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Jamesah1975

Quick question that I have seen different answers too on many threads over the last few months. Do you keep the moist box in the viv 24/7? I usually don't bother and only put it in then he starts going a little pale. Just curious!?


----------



## ayrshire bob

BretJordan said:


> Perhaps buy a pot of wax worms then when you get him out on the bed give him one? That way he knows he's gonna get a treat  I did it with Loki and he loves exploring my bed
> 
> Bret.


I like your thinking! 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## ayrshire bob

Jamesah1975 said:


> Quick question that I have seen different answers too on many threads over the last few months. Do you keep the moist box in the viv 24/7? I usually don't bother and only put it in then he starts going a little pale. Just curious!?


Bubbles is kept in all the time, he practically lives in it. I maybe have other issues though as he hasn't been out and about as much the past few weeks. He is eating and finally pooping again, but hardly see him out of the moist hide. He used to be all over the place, hiding in other places too. 

Getting worried a bit :s

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## MrJsk

In shed, she is growing soo fast!


----------



## retrobangs

Jamesah1975 said:


> Quick question that I have seen different answers too on many threads over the last few months. Do you keep the moist box in the viv 24/7? I usually don't bother and only put it in then he starts going a little pale. Just curious!?


I'm only a newbie but I can say my little lady likes to pop into hers from time to time briefly so I leave it in. Just another place for her to go.


----------



## MrJsk

Jamesah1975 said:


> Quick question that I have seen different answers too on many threads over the last few months. Do you keep the moist box in the viv 24/7? I usually don't bother and only put it in then he starts going a little pale. Just curious!?


I leave mine in all the time. One of leopard geckos likes to go in and sit even when she is not shedding. Also because they are both still young and shedding A LOT it is easier to just leave it in there..


----------



## Mr Chad

I leave mine in all the time, even when they're not shedding its still the most comfy place for the to lie down and chill out.


----------



## LeoBoris

I used to leave mine in 24/7 until the high humidity caused mine to develop RI so I now only put in his sponge when he is shedding! Although my Leo is very good at shedding and has done it without it perfectly fine many times never had to assist Boris.

Although the cave I use for his moist hide is in there 24/7. I use a small bit of reptile carpet in the bottom of it and when he is shedding change it out for a ASDA/Tesco sponges (he has eaten the moss before and caused problems not taking that chance again)

The hide I use for a normal cave & a moist hide is the Medium ZooMed Repti-Shelter 3in1.
Repti Shelter 3in1 Cave - Essex Reptile


----------



## BretJordan

I leave mine in and just as someone said he likes to chill out in it sometimes.I think sometimes he goes in there other than the cold side :') another reason I like leaving it in is because I usually see him lick the water off of the sides  

Bret.


----------



## retrobangs

she finally came out, my little lady decided she was bored of her viv and went straight across my arm, down my back and off for an explore, not too far mind you was my first time handling her, I did't think she was going to go all out. Think I have myself a bit of an all or nothing girl, she's so nosey she even gave my partner a bit of distant attention. No a lover of hair though, a strand fell out of place and she hissed at it, yet still went along her merry way after so no lasting effects.

Heres some pics, they're not great but it's getting dark. (trust her to come out the day I'm wearing my bf's dodgy painting shorts haha)
Is she a hypo? Pics are bad but shes yellow with several dusky thick lines across her back, no spots here at all. Tail is spotty black/white and a hint of orange, head spotty too.


----------



## Artisan

retrobangs said:


> she finally came out, my little lady decided she was bored of her viv and went straight across my arm, down my back and off for an explore, not too far mind you was my first time handling her, I did't think she was going to go all out. Think I have myself a bit of an all or nothing girl, she's so nosey she even gave my partner a bit of distant attention. No a lover of hair though, a strand fell out of place and she hissed at it, yet still went along her merry way after so no lasting effects.
> 
> Heres some pics, they're not great but it's getting dark. (trust her to come out the day I'm wearing my bf's dodgy painting shorts haha)
> Is she a hypo? Pics are bad but shes yellow with several dusky thick lines across her back, no spots here at all. Tail is spotty black/white and a hint of orange, head spotty too.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


See.....patience IS a virtue!  

Nice to see a pic of her - she's lovely : victory:


----------



## retrobangs

Artisan said:


> See.....patience IS a virtue!
> 
> Nice to see a pic of her - she's lovely : victory:


Thank you, would you say she's normal looking. I'm sure people are trying to freak me out this week lol I post of the rfuk fb as I was so happy with pictures and a couple of members have said shes weird looking, her heads sunken in either side and she's chunky.


----------



## Artisan

:mf_dribble:


retrobangs said:


> Thank you, would you say she's normal looking. I'm sure people are trying to freak me out this week lol I post of the rfuk fb as I was so happy with pictures and a couple of members have said shes weird looking, her heads sunken in either side and she's chunky.


She looks grand to me. Nice chunky girly. I dont see any oddness in her head from those pics you have put up here : victory:


----------



## retrobangs

Artisan said:


> :mf_dribble:
> 
> She looks grand to me. Nice chunky girly. I dont see any oddness in her head from those pics you have put up here : victory:


LOL good (worry over) thank you for all your help you have been particularly wonderful


----------



## Artisan

retrobangs said:


> LOL good (worry over) thank you for all your help you have been particularly wonderful


No probs :2thumb:


----------



## LolaStar

I've just come back to RFUK after a little break and have loved looking at all your Leos, gorgeous little things! I have two, a temper albino female and a super hypo male. Thought I'd stick a few pics of my babies on :flrt:

Daenerys:

















Drogo:


----------



## retrobangs

they're very lovely 



LolaStar said:


> I've just come back to RFUK after a little break and have loved looking at all your Leos, gorgeous little things! I have two, a temper albino female and a super hypo male. Thought I'd stick a few pics of my babies on :flrt:
> 
> Daenerys:
> image
> image
> 
> Drogo:
> image
> image
> 
> 
> image


----------



## LeoBoris

LolaStar said:


> I've just come back to RFUK after a little break and have loved looking at all your Leos, gorgeous little things! I have two, a temper albino female and a super hypo male. Thought I'd stick a few pics of my babies on :flrt:
> 
> Daenerys:
> image
> image
> 
> Drogo:
> image
> image
> 
> 
> image


Amazing Leos, looking nice and chunky aswell! :welcome: back too!


----------



## Jakenicholls

If incubating for a female, what temperature should be set in the incubator and what humidity percentage should it be?, how long will they take to hatch aswell?


----------



## LeoBoris

Jakenicholls said:


> If incubating for a female, what temperature should be set in the incubator and what humidity percentage should it be?, how long will they take to hatch aswell?


I believe its around 82'F (27.7'C) to produce females.
For incubation time I'd say around 40-80 days from what I've read on other forums & online as I've never bred leopard geckos.
I also think it's around 80% for humidity but once again don't rely on me for this information as I've never bred/incubated eggs before wait for someone to either say this information is correct or wrong.


----------



## Ginapx

I was just wondering whether anyone has got a live planted vivarium for their leos as I was at the garden center today having a little look for tropical plants for some gargoyle geckos and only came away with about 50 or so of THESE. I am, for no reason, going to plant quite a few of these in a 4ftx1.25ftx1.5ft viv and was hoping to put a Leo in there but do you think this would work?


----------



## BretJordan

Hey guys was just wondering if some of you would give me a hand. I've just posted an image on Team Reptiles Facebook page for the monthly competition they do. And I was hoping that some of you would take a look, like and share. Much appreciated! 
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=478082112281283&set=o.204254929586985&type=1&permPage=1

On Leo related news had Loki out earlier and is still growing and getting chunkier everyday! Also the first time I saw him climbing about on his log and cold side hide roof so very happy with him! Also going to a house viewing this Thursday and landlord was fine with having pets! He said as long as they are in a cage they see no problem.. Reptile room it is then..  Just don't tell the missus... :lol2:
Thanks guys, Bret.


----------



## Mr Chad

Went to check the Leo's night before last and saw some weird white stuff on the floor. Picked it up and realised it was shed. Next thing Bernie pops out of her hide and just carries on.....

Managed to get most on video

Bernie Shedding - YouTube


----------



## DragonFish66

BretJordan said:


> Hey guys was just wondering if some of you would give me a hand. I've just posted an image on Team Reptiles Facebook page for the monthly competition they do. And I was hoping that some of you would take a look, like and share. Much appreciated!
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=478082112281283&set=o.204254929586985&type=1&permPage=1
> 
> On Leo related news had Loki out earlier and is still growing and getting chunkier everyday! Also the first time I saw him climbing about on his log and cold side hide roof so very happy with him! Also going to a house viewing this Thursday and landlord was fine with having pets! He said as long as they are in a cage they see no problem.. Reptile room it is then..  Just don't tell the missus... :lol2:
> Thanks guys, Bret.


Done and done on my timeline and page : victory:


----------



## LeoBoris

BretJordan said:


> Hey guys was just wondering if some of you would give me a hand. I've just posted an image on Team Reptiles Facebook page for the monthly competition they do. And I was hoping that some of you would take a look, like and share. Much appreciated!
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=478082112281283&set=o.204254929586985&type=1&permPage=1
> 
> On Leo related news had Loki out earlier and is still growing and getting chunkier everyday! Also the first time I saw him climbing about on his log and cold side hide roof so very happy with him! Also going to a house viewing this Thursday and landlord was fine with having pets! He said as long as they are in a cage they see no problem.. Reptile room it is then..  Just don't tell the missus... :lol2:
> Thanks guys, Bret.


Also liked the picture for you, goodluck! : victory:

LeoBoris.


----------



## tremerz97

LeoBoris said:


> Also liked the picture for you, goodluck! : victory:
> 
> LeoBoris.


hows the uv working out?


----------



## GeckoGranny

*My Leopard Gecko is Great*

After vet visits and 24 gt nursing care along with hand feeding & deciphering all confusing yet helpful info from you guys, Django is finally on the road to full recovery. I realized that the thermometers inside his viv must be off & it was just too hot in there. His viv is in a sunny room so the infared heat light coupled w/ the uth was too hot and I had to keep nudging to keep the humidity at a healthy level. Last night I put 5 waxies in his feeding bowl & I watched him eat every single one Once he finishes this supply I will offer crickets ugh don't like them so I will just get enough for a few days than back on mealies he goes. The waxies will be a treat but not a staple (now they work to get his weight back up). It is so good to see him thermreglating & enjoying his home again, now of i can gain his trust again b/c with all the nursing care he doesn't seem to love me anymore


----------



## LeoBoris

tremerz97 said:


> hows the uv working out?


To be honest I can see a difference whether thats the UV or antibiotics though I have no clue!
More active in the day and after about a week of UV in the day he has just shed and his colours seem to be more bright I seen it and just thought nothing of it but then family members are mentioning it as well!

Doesn't seem to be bothering to bask in it as such, but he will come in the day sit there for 20/30 seconds then go for a walk into a cave.

Although due to the timing of adding UV & him going on antibiotics I can't say it's the UV and it could just be the Baytril kicking in making him feel better who knows!? :blush:


----------



## LeoBoris

GeckoGranny said:


> After vet visits and 24 gt nursing care along with hand feeding & deciphering all confusing yet helpful info from you guys, Django is finally on the road to full recovery. I realized that the thermometers inside his viv must be off & it was just too hot in there. His viv is in a sunny room so the infared heat light coupled w/ the uth was too hot and I had to keep nudging to keep the humidity at a healthy level. Last night I put 5 waxies in his feeding bowl & I watched him eat every single one Once he finishes this supply I will offer crickets ugh don't like them so I will just get enough for a few days than back on mealies he goes. The waxies will be a treat but not a staple (now they work to get his weight back up). It is so good to see him thermreglating & enjoying his home again, now of i can gain his trust again b/c with all the nursing care he doesn't seem to love me anymore


Although you said waxworms will be a treat and not a staple diet feeding 5 in one night really isn't good! That will get him hooked and you will find it hard to get him on crickets again although I'd recommend locusts so maybe try them! I use around 1/2 waxworm a week usually turns out to be 6 waxworms a month maximum and my leo is at 95 grams and keeping around that now!

Kind Regards,
LeoBoris.


----------



## tremerz97

LeoBoris said:


> To be honest I can see a difference whether thats the UV or antibiotics though I have no clue!
> More active in the day and after about a week of UV in the day he has just shed and his colours seem to be more bright I seen it and just thought nothing of it but then family members are mentioning it as well!
> 
> Doesn't seem to be bothering to bask in it as such, but he will come in the day sit there for 20/30 seconds then go for a walk into a cave.
> 
> Although due to the timing of adding UV & him going on antibiotics I can't say it's the UV and it could just be the Baytril kicking in making him feel better who knows!? :blush:


either way all sounds good:2thumb:

3000th post :gasp:


----------



## LeoBoris

tremerz97 said:


> either way all sounds good:2thumb:
> 
> 3000th post :gasp:


My 445th post! :gasp: 155 more till I get 3 stars! :2thumb:

Hopefully last dose of oral baytril tonight at home that will be his 4th dose at home and they gave him one through an injection so 5 doses. If no better take him back to vets and see if it is possible to get him more although he does seem to be improving, might just need a few more doses from the vets!

LeoBoris.


----------



## LeoBoris

tremerz97 said:


> either way all sounds good:2thumb:
> 
> 3000th post :gasp:


And as we speak Boris come outs for a wonder! Not great pictures had to get them quick before he disappeared again after 20/30 seconds : victory:
Was told he was a super hypo carrot tail when I bought him from the pet shop?! Although I was also told there was a 95% chance of him been female although I'm quite glad I got a male!


----------



## tremerz97

LeoBoris said:


> And as we speak Boris come outs for a wonder! Not great pictures had to get them quick before he disappeared again after 20/30 seconds : victory:
> 
> image
> 
> image


hes stunning mate


----------



## LeoBoris

tremerz97 said:


> hes stunning mate


Thanks hasn't had the best start to his life but we will get there! Here's to another 9+ years!

Last dose of Baytril just done, sneezing has stopped and clicking noise reduced so must be working if the clicking is still there by Monday make another appointment for monday and get him some more! :2thumb:


----------



## Artisan

Some pics of my MP chunky monkey girl, Silver. Weighing in for the 3rd time running at a porky 90g


----------



## BretJordan

Just cleaned out Loki's whole vivarium and changed it around a bit for him.  Hopefully see him later exploring around. I love seeing him climb about no matter how much I see it..  

Bret.


----------



## BretJordan

Artisan said:


> Some pics of my MP chunky monkey girl, Silver. Weighing in for the 3rd time running at a porky 90g
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20130806_175158_zpsfc59ce35.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20130806_175200_zps72cd0442.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20130806_175230_zpsf56a41f6.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20130806_175322_zps9efbf698.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20130806_175346_zps9eb02fdb.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20130806_175350_zps9922f243.jpg]image[/URL]


She's just simply stunning isn't she. I want her and all your other gecks!  Jealous isn't the word! 

Bret.


----------



## Artisan

BretJordan said:


> She's just simply stunning isn't she. I want her and all your other gecks!  Jealous isn't the word!
> 
> Bret.


Thanks Bret - i do have a soft spot for her


----------



## Mr Chad

Why the XIII tattoo??

Love silver. 

I can't believe nobody commented on my video :-(


----------



## retrobangs

Artisan said:


> Some pics of my MP chunky monkey girl, Silver. Weighing in for the 3rd time running at a porky 90g
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20130806_175158_zpsfc59ce35.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20130806_175200_zps72cd0442.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20130806_175230_zpsf56a41f6.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20130806_175322_zps9efbf698.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20130806_175346_zps9eb02fdb.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20130806_175350_zps9922f243.jpg]image[/URL]


Awwwwwwe she's gorg. Chunky like my miss too haha 


Sent from iPhone


----------



## LeoBoris

Artisan said:


> Some pics of my MP chunky monkey girl, Silver. Weighing in for the 3rd time running at a porky 90g
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20130806_175158_zpsfc59ce35.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20130806_175200_zps72cd0442.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20130806_175230_zpsf56a41f6.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20130806_175322_zps9efbf698.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20130806_175346_zps9eb02fdb.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20130806_175350_zps9922f243.jpg]image[/URL]


See your looks like it's chunky at 90grams as mine is 96grams and still looks like he has a normal size tail? Weird! :gasp:


----------



## LeoBoris

Any chance Artisan, I could get a measurement of your leopard gecko from nose to bottom of tail in inches? and then I'll do the same with mine to compare! :whistling2:

LeoBoris.


----------



## Artisan

Mr Chad said:


> Why the XIII tattoo??
> 
> Love silver.
> 
> I can't believe nobody commented on my video :-(


I missed your vid but just watched it now  

The XIII is a few reasons....I love roman numerals/unlike some....I actually like the number 13 and lastly - it has a link to my fave computer game from when I still actually played years back....Red XIII in final fantasy :blush:


----------



## Artisan

LeoBoris said:


> Any chance Artisan, I could get a measurement of your leopard gecko from nose to bottom of tail in inches? and then I'll do the same with mine to compare! :whistling2:
> 
> LeoBoris.


I shall try.....cant promise she will keep still long enough though :lol2:


----------



## LeoBoris

Artisan said:


> I shall try.....cant promise she will keep still long enough though :lol2:


Just be interesting to see the different in length yet near enough the same weight! If any difference at all.

Maybe worth doing some research on this if we get 100+ leopard gecko owners with leos over 1 year old. 
With the gender, length, weight & maybe age.
It might see the correlation between it if any at all! Just a thought would everyone input details if I created an easy simple webpage input? : victory:

LeoBoris.


----------



## Artisan

LeoBoris said:


> Any chance Artisan, I could get a measurement of your leopard gecko from nose to bottom of tail in inches? and then I'll do the same with mine to compare! :whistling2:
> 
> LeoBoris.


That was a lot easier then I expected! She stood perfectly still (I was actually doing wated changes anyway so the timing was great)

She is bang on 9.5 inches : victory:


----------



## LeoBoris

Artisan said:


> That was a lot easier then I expected! She stood perfectly still (I was actually doing wated changes anyway so the timing was great)
> 
> She is bang on 9.5 inches : victory:


When I get mine out later for feeding I'll measure mine and quote you in the thread so you know the results.
So that's 9.5 inches weighing in at 90 grams.

Quick calculation to see if it compares similar to mine later if I do weight/inches and see what gram is per inch.
90/9.5 = 9.47 grams per inch.
We shall compare to mine later! I'll weigh mine again aswell after him having a poop last night!


----------



## Mr Chad

I'm gonna measure Amy when I get chance as she is by far the longest I've seen for her age and weight. 

You all inked up then artisan? 

I couldn't believe she was just shedding out in the open and let me stand there and watch. She's a real character.


----------



## Artisan

Mr Chad said:


> I'm gonna measure Amy when I get chance as she is by far the longest I've seen for her age and weight.
> 
> You all inked up then artisan?
> 
> I couldn't believe she was just shedding out in the open and let me stand there and watch. She's a real character.


I've oly seen dante and neon shed in the open....the others are more secretive 

Yeah I have 6 tatts at the mo. Getting the itch for another as it's been a few years since my last :gasp:

Had a fair few piercings too but as ive grown up I've reluctantly taken them out one by one though still have my tragus, several in my ears & nose done :2thumb:


----------



## LeoBoris

Artisan said:


> I've oly seen dante and neon shed in the open....the others are more secretive
> 
> Yeah I have 6 tatts at the mo. Getting the itch for another as it's been a few years since my last :gasp:
> 
> Had a fair few piercings too but as ive grown up I've reluctantly taken them out one by one though still have my tragus, several in my ears & nose done :2thumb:


My gecko is 10.4 inches (26.5cm) and weighs 93grams
so 93/10.4 = 8.94 grams per inch.
Which is 0.53 grams per inch lower than yours which means if mine was the same length as yours and using my grams per inch my gecko would be 84.93 grams.

Heres a few pictures of above my leo, his tail really doesn't look fat what so ever!
Also been told he was a Super Hypo Carrot Tail? Is this true?
Towel is on the floor due to him a few times having a poop on my carpet! :devil:


















Cheers, LeoBoris.


----------



## Artisan

LeoBoris said:


> My gecko is 10.4 inches (26.5cm) and weighs 93grams
> so 93/10.4 = 8.94 grams per inch.
> Which is 0.53 grams per inch lower than yours which means if mine was the same length as yours and using my grams per inch my gecko would be 84.93 grams.
> 
> Heres a few pictures of above my leo, his tail really doesn't look fat what so ever!
> Also been told he was a Super Hypo Carrot Tail? Is this true?
> Towel is on the floor due to him a few times having a poop on my carpet! :devil:
> 
> image
> image
> 
> Cheers, LeoBoris.


Interesting :2thumb:

His tail is still a good size and he's by no means underweight looking. Some males do look long and lean.... my dante is the same, and I would say he is exactly what you think he is


----------



## LeoBoris

Artisan said:


> Interesting :2thumb:
> 
> His tail is still a good size and he's by no means underweight looking. Some males do look long and lean.... my dante is the same, and I would say he is exactly what you think he is


High chance he could be long and lean, I know he isn't underweight the tail just doesn't look chunky like loads of other leopard geckos I see on here which what made me wonder! 

He is under going RI treatment of Baytril which after 4 doses seems to of only worked a little bit so need to go back on thursday for more doses I think get completely rid of it even though he absolutely hates the taste of it (shakes his head side to side when you put it in his mouth). Hopefully such make a full recovery though!


----------



## Artisan

LeoBoris said:


> High chance he could be long and lean, I know he isn't underweight the tail just doesn't look chunky like loads of other leopard geckos I see on here which what made me wonder!
> 
> He is under going RI treatment of Baytril which after 4 doses seems to of only worked a little bit so need to go back on thursday for more doses I think get completely rid of it even though he absolutely hates the taste of it (shakes his head side to side when you put it in his mouth). Hopefully such make a full recovery though!


Oh poor boris  hope you get shut of the R.I : victory:


----------



## babychessie

Eek, haven't been on here for a few days and look what I've missed!



LolaStar said:


> I've just come back to RFUK after a little break and have loved looking at all your Leos, gorgeous little things! I have two, a temper albino female and a super hypo male. Thought I'd stick a few pics of my babies on :flrt:
> 
> Daenerys:
> image
> image
> 
> Drogo:
> image
> image
> 
> 
> image


Beautiful gecks and loving the Game of Thrones name theme 



Artisan said:


> Some pics of my MP chunky monkey girl, Silver. Weighing in for the 3rd time running at a porky 90g
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20130806_175158_zpsfc59ce35.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20130806_175200_zps72cd0442.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20130806_175230_zpsf56a41f6.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20130806_175322_zps9efbf698.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20130806_175346_zps9eb02fdb.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20130806_175350_zps9922f243.jpg]image[/URL]


Hello Silver, I do love that chunky-monkey so! :flrt:

Well I've had a bit of a traumatising day. 

As Chester sat there for hours scratching at his viv glass, I though he just wanted a bit of attention but little did I know he's been scheming away all this time. 

He's worked out how to open his viv doors. 

So I wake up to find them open about an inch, just enough for him to squeeze through. So of course I start panicking an I'm tearing around and looking under everything for him, but I couldn't see him anywhere. So I cleared out the bottom viv, put a heat mat down in it, and a heat mat in front and left a bowl of waxies in it and waited. Thank god he finally came out, but christ was it a struggle to get him to go back in his viv. The speed he moved at when I tried to get him was incredible and he was scratching me and writhing when ever I got near him and all sorts. Now he's thoroughly angry with me and is refusing to talk.

So I've put blue tack on the screen to stop him sliding it open :bash:

I'm a bit worried about him, as his viv is the third one up and he must have fallen quite a way, and I'm not at home at the mo as I had to leave this evening to stay on my uncle's farm to do some work. I mean the speed he ran at, I don't think there really can be anything wrong, but my mum's under strict order to tell me if he looks the slightest bit hurt though..


----------



## BretJordan

That's not good Chessie! But if you remember Loki had a nice wander around too when he escaped? He was about 3.5-4ft high and managed to get to the floor :/ But he's perfectly fine they're a lot stronger than you would imagine!

Couple of Loki's viv after a nice deep clean and moving some things about. 




Bret.


----------



## Gazedd

It's with huge regret and sadness that I will have to leave this lovely community. 
The wife has thrown a dickie-fit and I've had to give up Crash. 

He's going to a new kind and caring home tomorrow, even with his one or two floors this little guy was superb! Wish I could talk the wife round in to letting me keep him longer but my head is now sore for the discussions. 

I'll keep his new owner anonymous until they wish to say or not say they have taken him on but really I just wanted to thank everyone for the advice, support and welcoming feeling you guys all gave me in my very short time here. 

Thank you and hopefully I may be back in the distant future.


----------



## Mr Chad

Sorry to hear that. Get rid of the wife it's easier.


----------



## Artisan

Gazedd said:


> It's with huge regret and sadness that I will have to leave this lovely community.
> The wife has thrown a dickie-fit and I've had to give up Crash.
> 
> He's going to a new kind and caring home tomorrow, even with his one or two floors this little guy was superb! Wish I could talk the wife round in to letting me keep him longer but my head is now sore for the discussions.
> 
> I'll keep his new owner anonymous until they wish to say or not say they have taken him on but really I just wanted to thank everyone for the advice, support and welcoming feeling you guys all gave me in my very short time here.
> 
> Thank you and hopefully I may be back in the distant future.


He will be well loved here Gary don't worry. I will be caring for him but he will be residing in my 21 yo daughters room as she wants her own geck. She was going to have one of my hatchies but when I told her about crash....she decided she would love him as her pet : victory:


----------



## Gazedd

Mr chad: that was a close second option ;-)

Thank you artisan again for helping me out at extremely short notice. I've boxed all his goodies up now and he's ready to go for tonight. He's such a lucky devil!


----------



## Artisan

Gazedd said:


> Mr chad: that was a close second option ;-)
> 
> Thank you artisan again for helping me out at extremely short notice. I've boxed all his goodies up now and he's ready to go for tonight. He's such a lucky devil!


No worries


----------



## retrobangs

Artisan said:


> He will be well loved here Gary don't worry. I will be caring for him but he will be residing in my 21 yo daughters room as she wants her own geck. She was going to have one of my hatchies but when I told her about crash....she decided she would love him as her pet : victory:


That's so lovely. Glad it's the first thing I read this morning and yay for Crash 


Sent from iPhone


----------



## retrobangs

Leeloo came out for her first floor wander, she's officially the sweetest but nosiest pet I've had yet lol. Hopefully some better pics. Is she a hypo?? (Also she seemed duller yest so maybe due for a she, just a guess)
























































Sent from iPhone


----------



## Jamesah1975

Anybody else's Leo gone without food for just over a week? She's about 8 months old, temps are all ok, the only thing that has changed is we have moved the viv from one side of the room to another.

Me personally, I think its fine atm. She has mealies in a bowl if she does get hungry. I do count them so I know if she has took the odd one.

But my son is now getting worried sick and has demanded that I "ask the experts on RFUK" :lol2:

So "experts", what do you think?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

Could be just adjusting to the different view :lol: 

Wouldn't worry too much - a week isn't that long in leo terms  maybe try some different foods though if your getting concerned?


----------



## LeoBoris

Jamesah1975 said:


> Anybody else's Leo gone without food for just over a week? She's about 8 months old, temps are all ok, the only thing that has changed is we have moved the viv from one side of the room to another.
> 
> Me personally, I think its fine atm. She has mealies in a bowl if she does get hungry. I do count them so I know if she has took the odd one.
> 
> But my son is now getting worried sick and has demanded that I "ask the experts on RFUK" :lol2:
> 
> So "experts", what do you think?


Mine can go without food for about a week. Although around the 8 month mark they should be slowing down but not stopping.
Weigh it everyday from now and if that weight starts dropping quickly get it to a vet, what weight is it at the moment?


----------



## Jamesah1975

Thanks guys. :2thumb:

Ive tried mealies, crickets and dubia's but the little sod isn't interested. I think its something to do with the viv being moved as well tbh.

But I will keep track of his weight though, not sure what it is now I can't remember. I'll do it when I get home and report back.


----------



## LeoBoris

Jamesah1975 said:


> Thanks guys. :2thumb:
> 
> Ive tried mealies, crickets and dubia's but the little sod isn't interested. I think its something to do with the viv being moved as well tbh.
> 
> But I will keep track of his weight though.


Keep an eye on it (not every half hour like most people do!-.-) Just go about normal routine with your leo. Weight in leopard gecko's is a massive indicator to problems I weigh mine about once/twice a week and note it down in a 30p Tesco notepad on top of the vivarium as well as when it eats & poops the vets seem to like this if there's any problems.

Just make sure temps are correct if your using 30'C I'd recommend using 33'C instead and try that. (I'm using 35'C at the moment due to my leo having RI but will return to 33'C when fully recovered.)
Other than that keep an eye on weight, if its parasites and your leo isn't eating you will see the grams slip away day by day. In my opinion 6grams+ in a week loss would give me a reason to atleast make an appointment with the vets. Although with most parasites they will keep eating


----------



## Jamesah1975

LeoBoris said:


> Keep an eye on it (not every half hour like most people do!-.-) Just go about normal routine with your leo. Weight in leopard gecko's is a massive indicator to problems I weigh mine about once/twice a week and note it down in a 30p Tesco notepad on top of the vivarium as well as when it eats & poops the vets seem to like this if there's any problems.
> 
> Just make sure temps are correct if your using 30'C I'd recommend using 33'C instead and try that. (I'm using 35'C at the moment due to my leo having RI but will return to 33'C when fully recovered.)
> Other than that keep an eye on weight, if its parasites and your leo isn't eating you will see the grams slip away day by day. In my opinion 6grams+ in a week loss would give me a reason to atleast make an appointment with the vets. Although with most parasites they will keep eating


Excellent advice, thank you very much. :notworthy:


----------



## LeoBoris

Jamesah1975 said:


> Excellent advice, thank you very much. :notworthy:


No problem, welcome to ask anything else on here or pm me if needs be, although I'm still a newbie keeper I have been through the same thing before so give my views from my experience! I've had experience with parasites & RI within a year -.-

Like I said welcome to pm me if needs be! Goodluck and keep us updated please!

Kind Regards,
LeoBoris.


----------



## UpLink

Wondering if anyone can help me out with regards to Leo behaviour, a couple of times my mrs has seen our Leo come out of her hide and bob her head up and down quite quickly at her, wondering if this is a dominance/territory thing as with beardies? She only does it to my partner though I've never seen it.


----------



## ayrshire bob

UpLink said:


> Wondering if anyone can help me out with regards to Leo behaviour, a couple of times my mrs has seen our Leo come out of her hide and bob her head up and down quite quickly at her, wondering if this is a dominance/territory thing as with beardies? She only does it to my partner though I've never seen it.


I have a question regarding behaviour as well. Bubbles was up at the glass last night looking out, so I gently opened the door and he wandered out onto my hand, and I took him over to the bed. He was running about and then he stopped and raised his tail and started waving it like a big S. I've heard of this but can't remember what it means? 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## LeoBoris

UpLink said:


> Wondering if anyone can help me out with regards to Leo behaviour, a couple of times my mrs has seen our Leo come out of her hide and bob her head up and down quite quickly at her, wondering if this is a dominance/territory thing as with beardies? She only does it to my partner though I've never seen it.





ayrshire bob said:


> I have a question regarding behaviour as well. Bubbles was up at the glass last night looking out, so I gently opened the door and he wandered out onto my hand, and I took him over to the bed. He was running about and then he stopped and raised his tail and started waving it like a big S. I've heard of this but can't remember what it means?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


Sort of answer to both your questions they both sound like a dominance or territory thing. Mine has gone all the down to the floor with him belly and just stared at something before (nothing there to stare at) it can happen time to time don't worry about it! Just make sure your not getting your leo's out next to birds/dogs/cats/snakes although people do I really wouldn't recommend it!


----------



## Artisan

Some more pics....this time of Myth & Winter


----------



## Jamesah1975

I'd really like a mack snow. Yours is stunning :flrt:


----------



## Artisan

Jamesah1975 said:


> I'd really like a mack snow. Yours is stunning :flrt:


If you're talking about Winter ...hes a super snow ....and he thanks you for the compliment


----------



## Jamesah1975

Artisan said:


> If you're talking about Winter ...hes a super snow ....and he thanks you for the compliment


Oh right, sorry. Yeah, he looks like he's wearing special gecko socks :lol2:


----------



## seager

I'm hoping to get a leo sometime in the near future. Would an exo terra 45x45x45 be okay for housing? It has more floor space than a 2ft x 1ft but maybe wouldn't produce as good a thermal gradient as a longer viv.


----------



## Jamesah1975

Personally i'd say it would be fine for a youngster but not for an adult. And you are right about the gradient.

Mine is in a 3x2x1 (odd size I made myself) and uses every square inch of it.

Except for hunting cause the git is on hunger strike atm :bash:


----------



## Artisan

seager said:


> I'm hoping to get a leo sometime in the near future. Would an exo terra 45x45x45 be okay for housing? It has more floor space than a 2ft x 1ft but maybe wouldn't produce as good a thermal gradient as a longer viv.


If you're getting a very young geck then an 18ltr RUB (really useful box) or a large flat faunarium will be fine until its ready to go into its viv for life. The bigger the better within reason. I keep adults in 2 foots/2.5 foots & 3 foots. All wooden with shelves & platforms added to create even more floor space & different levels to explore. I have added almost 2 foot in floor space to each 2 foot viv by making shelves etc....so even though it looks small.....its like a tardis inside : victory:


----------



## ayrshire bob

LeoBoris said:


> Sort of answer to both your questions they both sound like a dominance or territory thing. Mine has gone all the down to the floor with him belly and just stared at something before (nothing there to stare at) it can happen time to time don't worry about it! Just make sure your not getting your leo's out next to birds/dogs/cats/snakes although people do I really wouldn't recommend it!


Thanks! Wasn't sure if was aggressive or defensive posture. Will work with him, get him used to being out on the outside of the viv. Don't worry the cats are locked in living room even if viv only open for a few seconds. Best safe than sorry I say 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## joshhammond

been a while since i posted on here. its around the 43 day mark now for my oldest fertile egg, so should hopefully be hatching soon. i tried candling it earlier and you can see very little light coming through now because of the embryo inside. so excited!

quick question though. is it usual for the egg shell to soften and dimple slightly as it gets close to hatching time? cheers


----------



## retrobangs

Artisan said:


> Some more pics....this time of Myth & Winter
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Aww how do you get such great pics. Are yours up in daytime? Second guy has amazing large eyes  


Sent from iPhone


----------



## Jesterone

retrobangs said:


> Aww how do you get such great pics. Are yours up in daytime? Second guy has amazing large eyes
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone


Wake the lazy buggers up! I do lol


----------



## Artisan

retrobangs said:


> Aww how do you get such great pics. Are yours up in daytime? Second guy has amazing large eyes
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone


Thank you retro  mine come out during the day sometimes for a wander around....so I whip em out for a photo shoot :lol2:


----------



## Mr Chad

joshhammond said:


> been a while since i posted on here. its around the 43 day mark now for my oldest fertile egg, so should hopefully be hatching soon. i tried candling it earlier and you can see very little light coming through now because of the embryo inside. so excited!
> 
> quick question though. is it usual for the egg shell to soften and dimple slightly as it gets close to hatching time? cheers


Dude!! How's Nugget? We miss the updates......and the twitter feed :2thumb:

Bob, the S tail normally means its territorial.....or sexual.

I wake mine up if I want some pictures, it does them good.... Thats what my parents told me when I was kicked out of bed :lol2:


----------



## joshhammond

Mr Chad said:


> Dude!! How's Nugget? We miss the updates......and the twitter feed :2thumb:


haha, shes doing good. she catches food on her own now. big boy is good, clive had to have a hemipene removed because he'd been too frisky with his girlfriends. he now is housed on his own.

maggie and dill are housed together as well. both doing really well. maggie is a little underweight at the moment as shes been popping out eggs. but shes slowly putting it back on.










also got a clutch of corn snake eggs on the go too. my big girl, rufus, popped out 20 last week!

im really excited about this egg thats near hatching time. cant wait to see her/him (ive already got a name chosen as well...)

im going to be keeping the first hatchling. 


any help with my previous question?


----------



## retrobangs

Artisan said:


> Thank you retro  mine come out during the day sometimes for a wander around....so I whip em out for a photo shoot :lol2:


Wish she would but then maybe she will, has only been a week and a half and shes been out on floor in spare room with me twice now, for about hour last night. Had to put her back need to leo proof the gaps down the side of things so she can free roam without my hand having to follow her round.

She doe'snt seem to be too much of a daytime leo so far but I'm also not in that room in the day at all, maybe I should show my presence once in a while



Jesterone said:


> Wake the lazy buggers up! I do lol


haha how?? shes always in a hide and we're not on [icking up terms yet, I still have my arm in there for about 5-10 mins before she climbs on and comes out, she is definitely a diff girl when out though


----------



## Jesterone

retrobangs said:


> haha how?? shes always in a hide and we're not on [icking up terms yet, I still have my arm in there for about 5-10 mins before she climbs on and comes out, she is definitely a diff girl when out though


Meh, I'd just scoot my hand under her lol. She will wake up the second you open the glass door let alone when you lift her hide up. I just pick mine straight up. A lot of Leo's don't like their backs being touched no matter how long you've had them. Just a bit sensitive


----------



## Mr Chad

joshhammond said:


> haha, shes doing good. she catches food on her own now. big boy is good, clive had to have a hemipene removed because he'd been too frisky with his girlfriends. he now is housed on his own.
> 
> maggie and dill are housed together as well. both doing really well. maggie is a little underweight at the moment as shes been popping out eggs. but shes slowly putting it back on.
> 
> image
> 
> also got a clutch of corn snake eggs on the go too. my big girl, rufus, popped out 20 last week!
> 
> im really excited about this egg thats near hatching time. cant wait to see her/him (ive already got a name chosen as well...)
> 
> im going to be keeping the first hatchling.
> 
> 
> any help with my previous question?


Never bred myself, but if I remember rightly they do. I'm sure somebody asked the same a while ago.


----------



## joshhammond

awesome. just checked and iw as wrong. im at 51 days into incubation now, incubating at 30 degrees c. am i right in assuming that the egg should be hatching around now?


----------



## Artisan

Latest member of the Artisan Geckos family "Crash" landed this evening after a mercy dash by his owner to bring him to me as he can no longer keep him as from yesterday, which is very sad 

Crash is a lovely little bell albino and is being left to settle in now....but not before i grabbed a picture and weighed him for my records.

He is to be my daughters first gecko though i will be looking after him.

Welcome to the family Crash!


----------



## DragonFish66

Artisan said:


> Latest member of the Artisan Geckos family "Crash" landed this evening after a mercy dash by his owner to bring him to me as he can no longer keep him as from yesterday, which is very sad
> 
> Crash is a lovely little bell albino and is being left to settle in now....but not before i grabbed a picture and weighed him for my records.
> 
> He is to be my daughters first gecko though i will be looking after him.
> 
> Welcome to the family Crash!
> 
> [URL="http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20130807_191808_zpsca30349f.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL="http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20130807_191944_zps339af102.jpg"]image[/URL]


Nice! and I thought I was getting a few :lol2: I take it the leos are taking the number 1 slot have you any plans for more snakes?


----------



## Artisan

DragonFish66 said:


> Nice! and I thought I was getting a few :lol2: I take it the leos are taking the number 1 slot have you any plans for more snakes?


Ha ha thank you 

I still have my beautiful boas but no plans to add any more as leos have well and truely stolen my heart and I wont be breeding my boas now. I wasnt going to breed boas when I first got Into them but decided I would when I saw what a good mix of morphs I had.....have now reverted back to the original plan of pets only ..... and full steam ahead with the leos instead


----------



## DragonFish66

Artisan said:


> Ha ha thank you
> 
> I still have my beautiful boas but no plans to add any more as leos have well and truely stolen my heart and I wont be breeding my boas now. I wasnt going to breed boas when I first got Into them but decided I would when I saw what a good mix of morphs I had.....have now reverted back to the original plan of pets only ..... and full steam ahead with the leos instead


Almost the same as me :lol2: I'll be breeding the house snakes the most as I think there should be more available and the corns i'm only breeding them to get 6 new morphs i'm after then they will be just pets as well as the boa and Grinch :lol2: Full steam ahead for the leos through I like the way theres a lot more dominant genes in them which gives you morphs almost straight away :2thumb:


----------



## ChelsNLuke

You could gift me your boa's Rach.... Just saying :Na_Na_Na_Na:

-Luke


----------



## UpLink

LeoBoris said:


> Sort of answer to both your questions they both sound like a dominance or territory thing. Mine has gone all the down to the floor with him belly and just stared at something before (nothing there to stare at) it can happen time to time don't worry about it! Just make sure your not getting your leo's out next to birds/dogs/cats/snakes although people do I really wouldn't recommend it!


Thanks for the reply much appreciated :2thumb:


----------



## Artisan

ChelsNLuke said:


> You could gift me your boa's Rach.... Just saying :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> -Luke


Ha ha - I like your cheek luke....but im afraid the answer is no


----------



## joshhammond

ok, im starting to get worried about my egg now. 52 days. when candling almost none of the light goes through, which from what i've read up on means that the embryo is large enough in there to block out the light.
however, there was a fairly substantial dent on the bottom of the egg. ive added a bit more moisture to the vermiculite in case it was a little dehydrated.

i dont want to lose the baby 

(sorry, im new to this breeding stuff, and this is the first egg ive had go all the way through development)


----------



## Naomi23jayne

updated http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/967887-dexers-weight-gain-progress.html he's getting such a chubby tail now :flrt:


----------



## BuckingFrill

joshhammond said:


> ok, im starting to get worried about my egg now. 52 days. when candling almost none of the light goes through, which from what i've read up on means that the embryo is large enough in there to block out the light.
> however, there was a fairly substantial dent on the bottom of the egg. ive added a bit more moisture to the vermiculite in case it was a little dehydrated.
> 
> i dont want to lose the baby
> 
> (sorry, im new to this breeding stuff, and this is the first egg ive had go all the way through development)


I'm afraid I know nothing that could help, but I wish you the best of luck with the baby! Keep us updated on how it's going!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ChelsNLuke

Artisan said:


> Ha ha - I like your cheek luke....but im afraid the answer is no


One day... :whip:


----------



## ayrshire bob

Just been and bought some live for Bubbles and Harri. Bought some wax worms for Bubbles as a treat and have a couple of questions. How many and how often should I feed him the wax worms as I know they are addictive, and how are they best kept? In the wee tub in saw dust or should I transfer to something else? What should I put in to feed them? 

Thanks

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja

ayrshire bob said:


> Just been and bought some live for Bubbles and Harri. Bought some wax worms for Bubbles as a treat and have a couple of questions. How many and how often should I feed him the wax worms as I know they are addictive, and how are they best kept? In the wee tub in saw dust or should I transfer to something else? What should I put in to feed them?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


I've never kept wax worms in anything other than the tub they come in - I don't know what they eat, but seem to be fine without anything for a few weeks lol. The ydo turn into moths eventually though, as I found the hard way :blush: 

"every now and again" lol, every couple of feeds maybe? just mix em in with the normal foods and I've never had any troubles


----------



## LeoBoris

Off to the vets later on today with Boris after 5 doses of Baytril although his condition has improved still making a little clicking noise & sneezing. Not a reptile vet this time though as my vet is on holiday so hopefully they might just hand me over some more doses of Baytril that's all I need.


----------



## retrobangs

anyone know where a good place to rescue a leo is? or someone that needs one rehomed, I've decided to utilise my spare viv and save another, price is an issued, I can afford to care for them and have savings for potential vet etc but more looking to save/rehome a friendly tame one who is no longer wanted and needs a new place to come and make friends


----------



## joshhammond

thats awesome  good on you retrobangs. i guess the best thing to do is contact animal rescue centres etc. 



also, here's a pic of the egg being candled. barely any light coming through now.
can i get peoples opinions about it please; whether its still good or not. 

im kinda worried because ive seen other pictures of late stage candling and a lot more light is coming through the shell than the ammount of light with my one


----------



## retrobangs

thank you Josh that's a good idea I will do, wasn't sure the rescue places round here would have any but guess worth a try.

hope the egg turns out good 



joshhammond said:


> thats awesome  good on you retrobangs. i guess the best thing to do is contact animal rescue centres etc.
> 
> 
> 
> also, here's a pic of the egg being candled. barely any light coming through now.
> can i get peoples opinions about it please; whether its still good or not.
> 
> im kinda worried because ive seen other pictures of late stage candling and a lot more light is coming through the shell than the ammount of light with my one
> 
> 
> image


----------



## joshhammond

dont forget to check your local reptile shop too. there's usually someone who's getting rid of animals who tells their local shop about it.



I WANT THAT EGG TO HATCH!!


----------



## retrobangs

yea just rung round the rescue centres and nothing, lol worth a try. Only local pet shop is pets at home really but I will keep my feelers out still


----------



## Jesterone

retrobangs said:


> yea just rung round the rescue centres and nothing, lol worth a try. Only local pet shop is pets at home really but I will keep my feelers out still


There's a rehoming part in the classifieds section as well.


----------



## retrobangs

Jesterone said:


> There's a rehoming part in the classifieds section as well.


yea had a look not really any leos local on there, but I've started a thread in there and the classifieds saying wanted leopard gecko so hopefully something will come of it, I had been trying preloved but was getting mucked about a bit tbh


----------



## Jesterone

retrobangs said:


> yea had a look not really any leos local on there, but I've started a thread in there and the classifieds saying wanted leopard gecko so hopefully something will come of it, I had been trying preloved but was getting mucked about a bit tbh


Where about in the country are you?


----------



## retrobangs

Jesterone said:


> Where about in the country are you?


I'm in essex in Thurrock


----------



## Jesterone

retrobangs said:


> I'm in essex in Thurrock


There's a reptile recuse in Tatsfield that might have some Leo's called Beaver Water World. Not sure of your travel options but it's roughly a 40 minute drive. Nice place to visit as well. They have a site too.


----------



## retrobangs

Jesterone said:


> There's a reptile recuse in Tatsfield that might have some Leo's called Beaver Water World. Not sure of your travel options but it's roughly a 40 minute drive. Nice place to visit as well. They have a site too.


sadly I don't drive at the moment but if I get a chance to drag someone up there I will so thanks


----------



## Artisan

Whoop whoop....back home from work with 3 days off...getting the whole weekend off is a luxury for me ... think ill spend part of it taking yet more pics


----------



## Artisan

retrobangs said:


> anyone know where a good place to rescue a leo is? or someone that needs one rehomed, I've decided to utilise my spare viv and save another, price is an issued, I can afford to care for them and have savings for potential vet etc but more looking to save/rehome a friendly tame one who is no longer wanted and needs a new place to come and make friends


Ohohhhhh....someone's smitten with the leos


----------



## Jesterone

Artisan said:


> Whoop whoop....back home from work with 3 days off...getting the whole weekend off is a luxury for me ... think ill spend part of it taking yet more pics


Go Kempton!


----------



## Artisan

Jesterone said:


> Go Kempton!


YAAAAAY FOR KEMMO!......except I wont be going WAGHHHHHHH!


----------



## LeoBoris

Been back to the vets where he has given me 2 weeks of baytril to give Boris every day (gave me 2ml) at 0.04ml each day to give.
Doing a poop test aswell as he went from 98grams to 92 grams and not eating.

Going back in 2 weeks to see how the problem is again!

Boris didn't like been handled by the vet & for the first time ever decided to bite good and proper, making the vet drip blood everywhere, ops!

Cheers,
LeoBoris.


----------



## Artisan

LeoBoris said:


> Been back to the vets where he has given me 2 weeks of baytril to give Boris every day (gave me 2ml) at 0.04ml each day to give.
> Doing a poop test aswell as he went from 98grams to 92 grams and not eating.
> 
> Going back in 2 weeks to see how the problem is again!
> 
> Boris didn't like been handled by the vet & for the first time ever decided to bite good and proper, making the vet drip blood everywhere, ops!
> 
> Cheers,
> LeoBoris.


Good luck with the little fella....hope this is enough treatment to sort him out : victory:


----------



## LeoBoris

Artisan said:


> Good luck with the little fella....hope this is enough treatment to sort him out : victory:


Everyday for 2 weeks should sort it out! I'll continue with that, my house looks like a drug den vet gave me multiple needles to draw baytril from a a mass tube of 2 weeks dosage. Plus loads of other druggy stuff! :blush:

He has got better from the 5 dosage every other day so everyday 13 more times should sort it out!


----------



## Artisan

LeoBoris said:


> Everyday for 2 weeks should sort it out! I'll continue with that, my house looks like a drug den vet gave me multiple needles to draw baytril from a a mass tube of 2 weeks dosage. Plus loads of other druggy stuff! :blush:
> 
> He has got better from the 5 dosage every other day so everyday 13 more times should sort it out!


Ha ha ..... so its all pile round to leoboris' s pad for "project X" night....and a rave then?


----------



## Mr Chad

LeoBoris said:


> Been back to the vets where he has given me 2 weeks of baytril to give Boris every day (gave me 2ml) at 0.04ml each day to give.
> Doing a poop test aswell as he went from 98grams to 92 grams and not eating.
> 
> Going back in 2 weeks to see how the problem is again!
> 
> Boris didn't like been handled by the vet & for the first time ever decided to bite good and proper, making the vet drip blood everywhere, ops!
> 
> Cheers,
> LeoBoris.



Must have been annoyed, it takes a lot for them to bite hard enough to draw blood.

Hope he's ok.


----------



## LeoBoris

Mr Chad said:


> Must have been annoyed, it takes a lot for them to bite hard enough to draw blood.
> 
> Hope he's ok.


Got him home and he is fine with me very chilled had to get some more baytril down him and he took that fine as well. But yeah the vet tried to open his mouth so Boris took a bite of him 2 seconds later there's blood dripping from his finger on the floor! Ops!


----------



## LeoBoris

Artisan said:


> Ha ha ..... so its all pile round to leoboris' s pad for "project X" night....and a rave then?


Could do I've got 2ml baytril and 3 needles who's up for 0.60ml of baytril each? haha 'Project Boris'


----------



## Mr Chad

Finally managed to get a light fitting and sort Bernie and Amy's viv out. That means that they're all back where they should be. Sheldon was so happy to be back in his big viv :2thumb:

For the inconvenience I also bought him an exo-terra large hide for his moist hide rather than a plastic tub.


----------



## retrobangs

Mr Chad said:


> Finally managed to get a light fitting and sort Bernie and Amy's viv out. That means that they're all back where they should be. Sheldon was so happy to be back in his big viv :2thumb:
> 
> For the inconvenience I also bought him an exo-terra large hide for his moist hide rather than a plastic tub.


Aww lol i bet he LOVES his new hide, Leeloo has the exoterra large cave hide, she is always in and out of it, it's huge she looks lost in it


----------



## Artisan

Just spent the morning putting a new 4 viv stack together in my living room.....yes....my gecko empire is expanding to the lower level as I have 3 newbies arriving soon hopefully :2thumb:


----------



## babychessie

Artisan said:


> Just spent the morning putting a new 4 viv stack together in my living room.....yes....my gecko empire is expanding to the lower level as I have 3 newbies arriving soon hopefully :2thumb:


WHAT MORPHS? :mf_dribble:


----------



## Artisan

babychessie said:


> WHAT MORPHS? :mf_dribble:


Ha ha I have a beautiful talbino MP female, the lovely orion (SS MP pos het talbino and a delightful lil mack snow talbino het blizzard/MP pos het eclipse .......all thanks to my lovely mate Lovlight :flrt:

With my gorgeous Silver and with a bit of influence from Winter......I will get some astonishingly pretty babies from this group


----------



## babychessie

Artisan said:


> Ha ha I have a beautiful talbino MP female, the lovely orion (SS MP pos het talbino and a delightful lil mack snow talbino het blizzard/MP pos het eclipse .......all thanks to my lovely mate Lovlight :flrt:
> 
> With my gorgeous Silver and with a bit of influence from Winter......I will get some astonishingly pretty babies from this group


OHH YUMMMY! I'm so jealous of Orion! :devil:
When are they coming, when can I expect a burst of beautiful gecky pics to oggle at? :mf_dribble:

I'm going to be after all your babies next year you know!


----------



## Artisan

babychessie said:


> OHH YUMMMY! I'm so jealous of Orion! :devil:
> When are they coming, when can I expect a burst of beautiful gecky pics to oggle at? :mf_dribble:
> 
> I'm going to be after all your babies next year you know!


:lol2: im not sure when they will arrive just yet. It was only agreed this morning and I have 8 vivs flat packed and had to move some furniture into another room then put 4 vivs together, order a few more mats and plants, go out and buy a load of shelves/place mats/brackets which I have just varnished and are drying in the sun......need to get them up first and also I need to go find some more lino! Hopefully do that over the weekend and will have all vivs up and running within the week ready for them to decend on me lol.

I promise it will be pictures galore then 

It would be lovely to have a baby or two go to you hun as I know you would give them awesome care and love them to bits :2thumb:


----------



## babychessie

Artisan said:


> :lol2: im not sure when they will arrive just yet. It was only agreed this morning and I have 8 vivs flat packed and had to move some furniture into another room then put 4 vivs together, order a few more mats and plants, go out and buy a load of shelves/place mats/brackets which I have just varnished and are drying in the sun......need to get them up first and also I need to go find some more lino! Hopefully do that over the weekend and will have all vivs up and running within the week ready for them to decend on me lol.
> 
> I promise it will be pictures galore then
> 
> It would be lovely to have a baby or two go to you hun as I know you would give them awesome care and love them to bits :2thumb:


Awh definitely, both mine are little cuddle monsters- not that I mind! The more the merrier! :flrt:

Oooh, exciting! I love decorating vivs! On that note, my dad cut up the pannel for me yesterday for my shelves. So now all I've got to do is get some brackets and stick 'em in and voila! Still debating other whether I should screw them in or glue the shelves on though..as I didn't want to crack the wood by screwing, but a tad worried in case the glue's toxic or something..? Hmm..:hmm:


----------



## Artisan

babychessie said:


> Awh definitely, both mine are little cuddle monsters- not that I mind! The more the merrier! :flrt:
> 
> Oooh, exciting! I love decorating vivs! On that note, my dad cut up the pannel for me yesterday for my shelves. So now all I've got to do is get some brackets and stick 'em in and voila! Still debating other whether I should screw them in or glue the shelves on though..as I didn't want to crack the wood by screwing, but a tad worried in case the glue's toxic or something..? Hmm..:hmm:


The wood shouldn't crack. Make sure you drill tiny pilot holes in and use the right size screws and you wont go wrong hun.

Im just making my hatchling rack now #EXCITING! Should have pics up lated on in an bour or so


----------



## Artisan

Well im done with my hatchling rack. I found some knackered old book cases and although they haven't cleaned up perfectly and has some marks on it....they will do the job needed until I decide to paint it up to match the new vivs I've started putting up in my living room.
I have an extra 2 shelves to put in if needed to make room for 15 hatchie tubs - but at the moment I dont see me needing more then 9 right now.
Haven't added the pulse stat yet. Not bad for a first attempt :lol2:


----------



## retrobangs

Artisan said:


> Well im done with my hatchling rack. I found some knackered old book cases and although they haven't cleaned up perfectly and has some marks on it....they will do the job needed until I decide to paint it up to match the new vivs I've started putting up in my living room.
> I have an extra 2 shelves to put in if needed to make room for 15 hatchie tubs - but at the moment I dont see me needing more then 9 right now.
> Haven't added the pulse stat yet. Not bad for a first attempt :lol2:
> 
> image


Looks a great little set up. When will you start using it? 


Sent from iPhone


----------



## Artisan

retrobangs said:


> Looks a great little set up. When will you start using it?
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone


Thank you....it's not fabulous....but it will do 
Hoping to try and pair 2 up before seasons end if I can. The other gecks will have to wait until next season for me to be happy enough with their maturity/age/weights etc


----------



## babychessie

Artisan said:


> Well im done with my hatchling rack. I found some knackered old book cases and although they haven't cleaned up perfectly and has some marks on it....they will do the job needed until I decide to paint it up to match the new vivs I've started putting up in my living room.
> I have an extra 2 shelves to put in if needed to make room for 15 hatchie tubs - but at the moment I dont see me needing more then 9 right now.
> Haven't added the pulse stat yet. Not bad for a first attempt :lol2:
> 
> image


Looks fab Rach! I was sort of vaguely looking at this and thinking what a good baby rack it'd make, I think I might just go for it as the slide out glass draws make it really handy..

VivExotic Snake-Stax breeder unit Mussel | Swell Reptiles

Which two are you considering pairing?


----------



## retrobangs

Artisan said:


> Thank you....it's not fabulous....but it will do
> Hoping to try and pair 2 up before seasons end if I can. The other gecks will have to wait until next season for me to be happy enough with their maturity/age/weights etc


How exciting. I look forward to seeing the hatchlings. Will you keep them being as they could be the first lot. 


Sent from iPhone


----------



## retrobangs

Leeloo came out last night for an hour was brilliant. Glad my little ladies making progress still just hope so she'll come over without my arm/hand in there for a while before lol that vivexotics skidding plastic is cutting my arm up. 

Here's a few pics again quality rubbish no shocking her with flash yet and lazy bugger is not up for any daytime shoots. Hopefully in a month i can take some in the light lol. 





































Shame you can't see her orange speckles in tail but they def add a bit of colour. Can't wait to rescue my 2nd 


Sent from iPhone


----------



## Artisan

babychessie said:


> Looks fab Rach! I was sort of vaguely looking at this and thinking what a good baby rack it'd make, I think I might just go for it as the slide out glass draws make it really handy..
> 
> VivExotic Snake-Stax breeder unit Mussel | Swell Reptiles
> 
> Which two are you considering pairing?


I looked at these but I'd need quite a few I reckon eventually and with the book shelf one....at least they will fit the large flat faunariums on aswell for growing on holdbacks 
Thinking maybe Neon and Dante if Myth isnt ready for Winter.


retrobangs said:


> How exciting. I look forward to seeing the hatchlings. Will you keep them being as they could be the first lot.


Might keep one but not really planning on anymore from this pairing. It's Winter and Myth I will be holding babies back from all being well : victory:


----------



## Mr Chad

Sheldon back in his house and lording over it. 










Put a bridge in to give it some extra height and when I went to see him last night this is how he was.


----------



## retrobangs

Mr Chad said:


> Sheldon back in his house and lording over it.
> 
> image
> 
> Put a bridge in to give it some extra height and when I went to see him last night this is how he was.


He's so gorgeous, looks like he's making sure everyone knows its his 


Sent from iPhone


----------



## retrobangs

Artisan said:


> I looked at these but I'd need quite a few I reckon eventually and with the book shelf one....at least they will fit the large flat faunariums on aswell for growing on holdbacks
> Thinking maybe Neon and Dante if Myth isnt ready for Winter.
> 
> Might keep one but not really planning on anymore from this pairing. It's Winter and Myth I will be holding babies back from all being well : victory:


Everyone on here will be chewing your hand off for them lol. I look forward to future pics. 


Sent from iPhone


----------



## joshhammond

NUGGET UPDATE!
she's big and chunky and awesome. catches her own crickets and worms (with some difficulty but she manages to do it) not the best picture of her, but i was just playing with my new camera and im not quite sure how everything works just yet...


----------



## retrobangs

joshhammond said:


> NUGGET UPDATE!
> she's big and chunky and awesome. catches her own crickets and worms (with some difficulty but she manages to do it) not the best picture of her, but i was just playing with my new camera and im not quite sure how everything works just yet...
> image


Awe still super cute. Sounds like mine on the hunting. She's a little lame on her attack and misses alot


Sent from iPhone


----------



## joshhammond

ok, just got my new favorite photo of her.


----------



## retrobangs

been talking to a guy and may be adding a tremper albino to my collection (isn't definate yet) are the albino any different in care?


----------



## Jesterone

retrobangs said:


> been talking to a guy and may be adding a tremper albino to my collection (isn't definate yet) are the albino any different in care?


Nothing different at all. Some are just a bit more sensitive to light


----------



## retrobangs

Jesterone said:


> Nothing different at all. Some are just a bit more sensitive to light


ok, natural, fake or both?


----------



## retrobangs

also will one thermostat with one prob control two mats if used with an extension bar as a temporary 3 day solution ( TEMPORARY) just incase people worry and I invite your advice so if it really is a no go I'll spend the extra money and buy one at the shops today


----------



## Jamesah1975

LeoBoris said:


> No problem, welcome to ask anything else on here or pm me if needs be, although I'm still a newbie keeper I have been through the same thing before so give my views from my experience! I've had experience with parasites & RI within a year -.-
> 
> Like I said welcome to pm me if needs be! Goodluck and keep us updated please!
> 
> Kind Regards,
> LeoBoris.


I'd say 49 grams is ok, yes? Though ive only seem him eat one cricket this week.


----------



## Mr Chad

retrobangs said:


> He's so gorgeous, looks like he's making sure everyone knows its his
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone


Thank you.

He's my chunk. Always looks like he has dinner round his mouth.




Jamesah1975 said:


> I'd say 49 grams is ok, yes? Though ive only seem him eat one cricket this week.
> 
> image


That a decent weight up to about 12 months I'd say. Mine aren't much more. Looks healthy.


----------



## joshhammond

egg still hasnt hatched yet. i'd expected the little feller to have made an appearance by now from what ive read on here about incubation temps and length of time taken.

still plenty of moisture in the vermiculite but the egg has started to dent on the sides now...

hope i havent lost the little guy


----------



## ayrshire bob

Bubbles decided to go a bit "Keith Moon" last night, trashed his moist hide lol










It's supposed to be at the back with the butter tub on top! Wee hiss fit last night, think the wax worms may stop if this is how he reacts lol, had his first treat yesterday! 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## Artisan

joshhammond said:


> egg still hasnt hatched yet. i'd expected the little feller to have made an appearance by now from what ive read on here about incubation temps and length of time taken.
> 
> still plenty of moisture in the vermiculite but the egg has started to dent on the sides now...
> 
> hope i havent lost the little guy


Hope it's ok josh


----------



## babychessie

retrobangs said:


> ok, natural, fake or both?


Both 



joshhammond said:


> egg still hasnt hatched yet. i'd expected the little feller to have made an appearance by now from what ive read on here about incubation temps and length of time taken.
> 
> still plenty of moisture in the vermiculite but the egg has started to dent on the sides now...
> 
> hope i havent lost the little guy


I hope so too


----------



## joshhammond

me too  i'll be gutted. its the first egg ive managed to have go all the way along to rough hatch date. its only just started going weird.


----------



## joshhammond

just checked the egg. the underside of it was all dented. think ive lost the baby gecko.

i'll leave it and see what happens, but im not holding out much hope. 

hopefully my other 2 eggs (which are a lot younger) will be ok


----------



## retrobangs

joshhammond said:


> just checked the egg. the underside of it was all dented. think ive lost the baby gecko.
> 
> i'll leave it and see what happens, but im not holding out much hope.
> 
> hopefully my other 2 eggs (which are a lot younger) will be ok


That's really sad. Sorry to hear that


Sent from iPhone


----------



## Mr Chad

joshhammond said:


> just checked the egg. the underside of it was all dented. think ive lost the baby gecko.
> 
> i'll leave it and see what happens, but im not holding out much hope.
> 
> hopefully my other 2 eggs (which are a lot younger) will be ok


Sorry to here that. 

Is there any sign if movement at all?


----------



## joshhammond

not that i can see  

candling it the other day it looked good. never noticed much movement but the growth was there all the way through the incubation period. 


i'll keep incubating it just in case. maybe i'll get lucky


----------



## babychessie

joshhammond said:


> not that i can see
> 
> candling it the other day it looked good. never noticed much movement but the growth was there all the way through the incubation period.
> 
> 
> i'll keep incubating it just in case. maybe i'll get lucky


There's no harm in trying, you never know it might still hatch


----------



## joshhammond

babychessie said:


> There's no harm in trying, you never know it might still hatch


yeah. hopefully. it should have been this week that the egg hatched (from what i worked out anyway)


----------



## Burstingbug

Hi everyone  this is my first time posting here, although I've been reading everyones posts for a while :lol2: I'm pleased to say that after 2 weeks of waiting, I have finally got my little gecko! Hes about 2 years old and my friend had him from a baby. I will try and get some pics of him to post up later. He has a deformed leg as I believe he had a fall and broke it when he was small but it doesnt seem to affect him too much. He is currently in a exo terra but it is only 18x18x18. It is what he has has been in since my friend got him :whistling2: I am hoping that soon I can possibly get him into a more suitable size! Any help and advice would be appreciated xxx


----------



## retrobangs

Burstingbug said:


> Hi everyone  this is my first time posting here, although I'be been reading everyones posts for a while :lol2: I'm pleased to say that after 2 weeks of waiting, I have finally got my little gecko! Hes about 2 years old and my friend had him from a baby. I will try and get some pics of him to post up later. He has a deformed leg as I believe he had a fall and broke it when he was small but it doesnt seem to affect him too much. He is currently in a exo terra but it is only 18x18x18. It is what he has has been in since my friend got him :whistling2: I am hoping that soon I can possibly get him into a more suitable size! Any help and advice would be appreciated xxx


Welcome  and hello. Sweet that you took him over from your friend and I look forward to seeing some pics. 


Sent from iPhone


----------



## babychessie

Burstingbug said:


> Hi everyone  this is my first time posting here, although I've been reading everyones posts for a while :lol2: I'm pleased to say that after 2 weeks of waiting, I have finally got my little gecko! Hes about 2 years old and my friend had him from a baby. I will try and get some pics of him to post up later. He has a deformed leg as I believe he had a fall and broke it when he was small but it doesnt seem to affect him too much. He is currently in a exo terra but it is only 18x18x18. It is what he has has been in since my friend got him :whistling2: I am hoping that soon I can possibly get him into a more suitable size! Any help and advice would be appreciated xxx


:welcome: The more the merrier! What's the little guy's name? 


So I was in P @ H today, (desperately trying to find waxworms) and I happened to walk down the hamster isle and look what I found! I've just made shelves to go in all their vivs, and these bridges are going to be perfect for them to climb up onto them! They even bend as they have wire going through them! :flrt:




Oh and also look what I found in Spider's viv today- a little perfectly formed glove!


----------



## joshhammond

its great when they shed and you can tell what bits of their body it came from. i had a snake skin where you could see the face perfectly.


here's a pic of that egg. its the one on the right. you can see the sides creasing

the underside is all squishing inwards as well, i have no idea why its done it. 










on the plus side at least the one on the left looks ok. the other one from that clutch is denting as well, i dont know why


----------



## babychessie

joshhammond said:


> its great when they shed and you can tell what bits of their body it came from. i had a snake skin where you could see the face perfectly.
> 
> 
> here's a pic of that egg. its the one on the right. you can see the sides creasing
> 
> the underside is all squishing inwards as well, i have no idea why its done it.
> 
> image
> 
> on the plus side at least the one on the left looks ok. the other one from that clutch is denting as well, i dont know why


is it possibly to moist in there? I mean I'm no expert, but it's a thought?


----------



## Mr Chad

babychessie said:


> :welcome: The more the merrier! What's the little guy's name?
> 
> 
> So I was in P @ H today, (desperately trying to find waxworms) and I happened to walk down the hamster isle and look what I found! I've just made shelves to go in all their vivs, and these bridges are going to be perfect for them to climb up onto them! They even bend as they have wire going through them! :flrt:
> 
> [URL=http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums/y528/Chazzgecks/P1130492_zpsd544d413.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> Oh and also look what I found in Spider's viv today- a little perfectly formed glove!
> 
> [URL=http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums/y528/Chazzgecks/P1130491_zpsad6e839d.jpg]image[/URL]


So that's where jackos glove went!!

I like those bridges, I've just put them back in sheldona viv and he seems lo like them.


----------



## joshhammond

could only find a video with snake eggs, but does this happen with gecko eggs too? if so then the egg MAY be ok...

How eggs look before they hatch....... - YouTube


----------



## creg

Got my 1st leopard gecko today, swapped my nephrurus levis for this beauty. Will take better pics when hes up and about didn't want to disturb him.










Having a sleep after the long drive home :flrt:


----------



## creg




----------



## Burstingbug

My little fella is called Rocky  just taken some photos .....163:gasp:!! now I need to select just a couple of the better ones to show you! :flrt:


----------



## retrobangs

creg said:


> [URL=http://i1254.photobucket.com/albums/hh620/cregnice/P1010050_zps774e3d3f.jpg]image[/URL]


Toooo cute 


Sent from iPhone


----------



## ayrshire bob

Burstingbug said:


> My little fella is called Rocky  just taken some photos .....163:gasp:!! now I need to select just a couple of the better ones to show you! :flrt:


I'm sure no one would complain if you uploaded all of em  

Sent from my GT-N7100 using my many minions!


----------



## creg

retrobangs said:


> Toooo cute
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone


Thanks, just incase anyone was wondering he's a tremper giant possibly a super giant. This means nothing to me as i'm clueless on morphs i just know he's gorgeous.


----------



## Burstingbug




----------



## Artisan

Burstingbug said:


> [URL=http://i211.photobucket.com/albums/bb272/burstingbug/2013-08-11204658.jpg]image[/URL]]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i211.photobucket.com/albums/bb272/burstingbug/2013-08-11204530.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i211.photobucket.com/albums/bb272/burstingbug/2013-08-11204511.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i211.photobucket.com/albums/bb272/burstingbug/2013-08-11204118.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i211.photobucket.com/albums/bb272/burstingbug/2013-08-11205724.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i211.photobucket.com/albums/bb272/burstingbug/2013-08-11205352.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i211.photobucket.com/albums/bb272/burstingbug/2013-08-11205319.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i211.photobucket.com/albums/bb272/burstingbug/e77789d3-685b-4f56-915f-7546533a04a6.jpg]image[/URL]


He's gorgeous!  not tremper though im afraid, he has black spots and dark eyes.


----------



## Burstingbug

Artisan said:


> He's gorgeous!  not tremper though im afraid, he has black spots and dark eyes.


I'm not too worried what he is bless him  although any thoughts to what he might be would be fab :2thumb: 
You can see in the pics his bad leggies :sad:


----------



## Artisan

Burstingbug said:


> I'm not too worried what he is bless him  although any thoughts to what he might be would be fab :2thumb:
> You can see in the pics his bad leggies :sad:


Whats the matter with his legs bless him? :gasp: did he come to you like that or did it happen since you got him? Can I ask what supplements you give him?


----------



## Burstingbug

Artisan said:


> Whats the matter with his legs bless him? :gasp: did he come to you like that or did it happen since you got him? Can I ask what supplements you give him?


He came like that, mentioned it in my first post that he had had a fall when he was small and his leg set all funny 
I've got calcium dust and nutrobal. Calci dusting his food and he also has a small dish of it. Will add nutrobal to it once/twice a week.


----------



## DragonFish66

Artisan said:


> He's gorgeous!  not tremper though im afraid, he has black spots and dark eyes.


I thought he looks like a normal nice!


----------



## DragonFish66

joshhammond said:


> its great when they shed and you can tell what bits of their body it came from. i had a snake skin where you could see the face perfectly.
> 
> 
> here's a pic of that egg. its the one on the right. you can see the sides creasing
> 
> the underside is all squishing inwards as well, i have no idea why its done it.
> 
> image
> 
> on the plus side at least the one on the left looks ok. the other one from that clutch is denting as well, i dont know why


Don't they start denting a few days before they hatch, I know my corn eggs have started to dent so there due soon one hatched early and died within an hour or two but the rest seem fine any day now for mine


----------



## babychessie

DragonFish66 said:


> I thought he looks like a normal nice!


Agreed, a very pretty normal!


----------



## titwillow

*New Leo*

Hi - I'm a newbie to Leos and got my very first yesterday. I'll hopefully gets some pics later today - she's hiding in her cave at the mo. She's not very old, lovely colours.

When I went into the [email protected] store to buy calcium etc the girl told me they definitely don't need Nutrabol or anything as the Calci-Dust is sufficient. I'm worrying about this cos I'm sure they need some. I do gut-load the meallies as I breed them for my chickens so they have goodness in them but don't the Leos need Repashy vitamins ?


----------



## Artisan

titwillow said:


> Hi - I'm a newbie to Leos and got my very first yesterday. I'll hopefully gets some pics later today - she's hiding in her cave at the mo. She's not very old, lovely colours.
> 
> When I went into the [email protected] store to buy calcium etc the girl told me they definitely don't need Nutrabol or anything as the Calci-Dust is sufficient. I'm worrying about this cos I'm sure they need some. I do gut-load the meallies as I breed them for my chickens so they have goodness in them but don't the Leos need Repashy vitamins ?


They need both but I personally leave a cap of calcium in the viv at all times and use Repashy calcium plus to dust every meal. This is totally different stuff to the pure calcium. ....it has D3/vits/minerals in it and works in conjunction with the pure calcium dust.
It is very important to give the right supplements or your gecko will get ill.
You can buy this from blue lizard reptiles/lillyexotics/ebay/amazon. It is much better then nutrobal and you will notice brighter colours/better appetite/higher activity levels in your leo : victory:


----------



## titwillow

*Ooo Leo trying to bite me*

Just thought I'd replenish the food pot, little leo was half out of her hide so I put my hand in front of her palm upwards & she hissed and went for me ARGGGG made me jump a bit. Waited a while then tried again and again she hissed and lunged. Don't know what to do now - bit of a wimp when it comes to being bitten :blush:


----------



## seager

Popped into P&H the other day and when I was there, the leos were out. I asked to see them and ended up walking out with one  I have him on kitchen roll right now but I'd like to switch to lino so it looks a bit more natural, anyone know where I can get some in small quantities since I only need a couple of sq. feet?

Also, so far he hasn't bothered with locusts but if I leave mealworms in a dish overnight he'll eat them. Is it okay to leave locusts in his viv overnight, or will they bite like crickets?


----------



## retrobangs

seager said:


> Popped into P&H the other day and when I was there, the leos were out. I asked to see them and ended up walking out with one  I have him on kitchen roll right now but I'd like to switch to lino so it looks a bit more natural, anyone know where I can get some in small quantities since I only need a couple of sq. feet?
> 
> Also, so far he hasn't bothered with locusts but if I leave mealworms in a dish overnight he'll eat them. Is it okay to leave locusts in his viv overnight, or will they bite like crickets?


Oh lovely, lets see a pic 

I got my lino/vinyl from the range, they only had cream, drk brown and black but I got mine for about £5 for 1 metre, some other people suggested to me cuts offs from carpet stores otherwise, I had no joy but depends where you live.

I don't know about the locusts I'm afraid but I'm sure someone else will answer.


----------



## joshhammond

the range is great for finding rubs and plastic plants and stuff 

(plus you can get picture frames in there for cheap too, which is great!)


still nothing with that egg yet. its gone very rubbery but hasnt collapsed any more than it had already.


----------



## retrobangs

joshhammond said:


> the range is great for finding rubs and plastic plants and stuff
> 
> (plus you can get picture frames in there for cheap too, which is great!)
> 
> 
> still nothing with that egg yet. its gone very rubbery but hasnt collapsed any more than it had already.


Sooooo have my fingers and toes crossed for you  sending the egg happy thoughts


----------



## BuckingFrill

joshhammond said:


> the range is great for finding rubs and plastic plants and stuff
> 
> (plus you can get picture frames in there for cheap too, which is great!)
> 
> 
> still nothing with that egg yet. its gone very rubbery but hasnt collapsed any more than it had already.


Best of luck with the egg! Hopefully it'll be okay. >:


----------



## titwillow

*Crickets*

Bought my leo some baby crickets just now - going to try & breed some as they're quite expensive. I have some meallies in with her at the mo but I only got her yesterday so she's been hiding away since. I'll try her with a cricket or two tonight when they've been gut-loaded.

I going to the Range tomorrow funnily enough to buy a picture frame (a friend has painted my staffie) so I will look at the lino & the fake plants for my viv. Thanks for that info :2thumb:

Also when is a good time to try & hand tame your leo? Mine just hisses & makes a grab for me !


----------



## joshhammond

im now sure that egg is dead. its gone so soft and the underside of the egg is completely collapsed upwards into the egg. i tried adding a bit more moisture to the vermiculite the other day and its done nothing.


i have moved my other 2 eggs into a different (airtight) tupperware box and i have used Albey's How To Incubate Leopard Gecko Eggs that guide to get the water/vermiculite ratios right. still incubating at around 89f. hopefully i'll get at least one hatchling in the future  

on an added ntoe i also have a clutch of 8 corn snake eggs which are all fertile.

i swear i WILL have at least one baby reptile bred from my own pets!


----------



## retrobangs

Finally a near day light pic of the little ladies markings. Super hypo carrot tail??










Sent from iPhone


----------



## creg

:flrt:


----------



## seager

My new leo doesn't seem interested in locusts, but will eat mealworms. Are mealworms okay as a staple diet? It might just be that the locusts are a bit big, so I'll get some smaller ones tomorrow. Also, am I right in feeding him everyday as he is young?


----------



## LeoBoris

My leopard gecko is still on baytril 0.04ml a day till the 22/08/2013.
He is refusing food and loosing a few grams anyone got any ideas?


----------



## Jamesah1975

seager said:


> My new leo doesn't seem interested in locusts, but will eat mealworms. Are mealworms okay as a staple diet? It might just be that the locusts are a bit big, so I'll get some smaller ones tomorrow. Also, am I right in feeding him everyday as he is young?



Feeding every day is ok if he is young, providing he's taking the food. And many give mealworms as a staple diet but like you are doing, mix it up a bit. Try black crickets as well, just make sure you gut load them first....and your locusts. Mine has gone right off mealworms atm, he's loving his dubia roaches though.

Never tried locusts myself, would be interesting to see if anyone else uses them?


----------



## creg

My new leo is refusing crickets also at the moment, hasn't fed since Sunday. Going to try some mealworms instead tomorrow.


----------



## seager

Here's my new little guy, anyone able to ID the morph?


----------



## DragonFish66

seager said:


> Here's my new little guy, anyone able to ID the morph?
> 
> image
> image


How old is he? seems quite young could be a hypo?


----------



## retrobangs

In last 4 days leeloo has only eaten 2 mealies night before last. She's still pooped, am I right to assume she's shed. She never went that real white colour but she seems a little brighter last 2 nights and don't know what else to think. She didn't even want the max worm I tried to bribe her with last night. I've been leaving them in every night after trying ring feeding which she norm does and no joy. Help as i do worry


Sent from iPhone


----------



## seager

DragonFish66 said:


> How old is he? seems quite young could be a hypo?


Not sure on the exact age but he is young.


----------



## seager

Back again looking for some more advice 

Right now my leo is in a glass exo terra 45x45x45 with the heat mat sitting under the viv, and the hot end is only reaching about 29 degrees. I've used this viv before for my corn when he was younger, and I was able to get the temps up slightly by taping the mat to the bottom of the viv, but I've read that I shouldn't do that. So how should I go about increasing the temp at the hot end? My options are either leave it as it is, tape the mat to the bottom or put it inside the viv. Putting it inside would definitely get the required temperature under the hot hide, but would mean the mat would take up just under 2/3 of the floor space, which would affect the thermal gradient.

Thanks in advance, the mat is on a stat btw.


----------



## joshhammond

seager said:


> Back again looking for some more advice
> 
> Right now my leo is in a glass exo terra 45x45x45 with the heat mat sitting under the viv, and the hot end is only reaching about 29 degrees. I've used this viv before for my corn when he was younger, and I was able to get the temps up slightly by taping the mat to the bottom of the viv, but I've read that I shouldn't do that. So how should I go about increasing the temp at the hot end? My options are either leave it as it is, tape the mat to the bottom or put it inside the viv. Putting it inside would definitely get the required temperature under the hot hide, but would mean the mat would take up just under 2/3 of the floor space, which would affect the thermal gradient.
> 
> Thanks in advance, the mat is on a stat btw.



you could put an insulating material (polystyrene or similar) underneath the mat and viv. that way you wont lose (as much) of the heat produced from the underside of the mat, since it wont be dispersed through the surface you've got your viv on as much.

might work


----------



## retrobangs

retrobangs said:


> In last 4 days leeloo has only eaten 2 mealies night before last. She's still pooped, am I right to assume she's shed. She never went that real white colour but she seems a little brighter last 2 nights and don't know what else to think. She didn't even want the max worm I tried to bribe her with last night. I've been leaving them in every night after trying ring feeding which she norm does and no joy. Help as i do worry
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone


Any ideas anyone?


Sent from iPhone


----------



## seager

joshhammond said:


> you could put an insulating material (polystyrene or similar) underneath the mat and viv. that way you wont lose (as much) of the heat produced from the underside of the mat, since it wont be dispersed through the surface you've got your viv on as much.
> 
> might work


When I set it up I used a sheet of bubble wrap under the mat as I didn't have any polystyrene kicking about, I thought this would work similarly but apparently not. Do you think polystyrene would work better?


----------



## DragonFish66

seager said:


> Back again looking for some more advice
> 
> Right now my leo is in a glass exo terra 45x45x45 with the heat mat sitting under the viv, and the hot end is only reaching about 29 degrees. I've used this viv before for my corn when he was younger, and I was able to get the temps up slightly by taping the mat to the bottom of the viv, but I've read that I shouldn't do that. So how should I go about increasing the temp at the hot end? My options are either leave it as it is, tape the mat to the bottom or put it inside the viv. Putting it inside would definitely get the required temperature under the hot hide, but would mean the mat would take up just under 2/3 of the floor space, which would affect the thermal gradient.
> 
> Thanks in advance, the mat is on a stat btw.


Try putting ceramic tiles on the mat helps for more stable temps also the stat probe inside the viv directly touching the glass, and also same place right next to it for the digi thermometer any were else would not get you proper readings


----------



## ayrshire bob

retrobangs said:


> Any ideas anyone?
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone


If he is pooping he is ok. Mine went over ten days without pooping just a couple weeks ago, didn't eat much either, but appetite back with a bang now! Give him some time and space, offer him crix/locust and I leave worms in constantly so he can eat if he gets hungry. Try not to worry too much just now

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ayrshire bob

I was wondering what kind of number of locust those that feed locust allow to be fed in a single sitting? I have just tried Bubbles on them tonight properly and he was eating them like sweeties! Had 8 mediums, although a couple seemed bigger than medium to me, followed by 3 wax worms. I just fed him one at a time, dropped it in front of him and he was munching away on them no problem! But I know as opportunistic hunters he might get greedy, so I don't wanna over feed him basically. He is about 3 months old. Thanks

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ayrshire bob

Jamesah1975 said:


> Feeding every day is ok if he is young, providing he's taking the food. And many give mealworms as a staple diet but like you are doing, mix it up a bit. Try black crickets as well, just make sure you gut load them first....and your locusts. Mine has gone right off mealworms atm, he's loving his dubia roaches though.
> 
> Never tried locusts myself, would be interesting to see if anyone else uses them?


I have just started using locust tonight as I hate crickets and my crestie likes locust. I thought I would try the leo on em. He loved em! Not left them in though, fed one at a time dropping them close to him. He ate 8 pretty quickly. Not sure what would happen if left in, locust would probably climb high up the viv. Unless you pull some legs off maybe... Lol


----------



## Artisan

Locust dont bite like crickets do. They would be fine left in with a bit of veg over night : victory:


----------



## ayrshire bob

Good to know! Thanks Artisan 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## babychessie

retrobangs said:


> In last 4 days leeloo has only eaten 2 mealies night before last. She's still pooped, am I right to assume she's shed. She never went that real white colour but she seems a little brighter last 2 nights and don't know what else to think. She didn't even want the max worm I tried to bribe her with last night. I've been leaving them in every night after trying ring feeding which she norm does and no joy. Help as i do worry
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone


Sounds like she shed- I wouldn't worry too much as usually leos don't eat before and after shedding, if you can't see her skin then she's probably eaten it and she won't be hungry for a couple of days 



seager said:


> Here's my new little guy, anyone able to ID the morph?
> 
> image
> image


Hypo


----------



## Mr Chad

Feels like i've not been on in ages!

Went to check on them yesterday and Amy was so deep in shed she looked like a diablo blanco, she was such a pure white. :gasp:

Mine are all in a mucky stage at the moment chucking stuff about left right and centre. Moss everywhere!


----------



## retrobangs

ayrshire bob said:


> If he is pooping he is ok. Mine went over ten days without pooping just a couple weeks ago, didn't eat much either, but appetite back with a bang now! Give him some time and space, offer him crix/locust and I leave worms in constantly so he can eat if he gets hungry. Try not to worry too much just now
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 4


Thank you, leaving mealworms in and hopefully she will get hungry soon. 


Sent from iPhone


----------



## retrobangs

babychessie said:


> Sounds like she shed- I wouldn't worry too much as usually leos don't eat before and after shedding, if you can't see her skin then she's probably eaten it and she won't be hungry for a couple of days
> 
> 
> 
> Hypo


Thank u most appreciated 


Sent from iPhone


----------



## joshhammond

good news everyone! you know i said about those 2 other gecko eggs i had when i lost the egg that i thought was going to hatch any day now?

they are at least 2 weeks old (probably a little more. i cant remember the exact date they were laid), and this is how they look when i candle them.


----------



## kingkelly

Hi everyone a new person to join the discussion.
Some of you might have seen that a little Leo was found in a garage at the weekend and was brought to me by a neighbour.
After a lot of door knocking so far no one has claimed her (I think) but I'm really intrigued as to what morph she is.
I'm thinking maybe either bell albino but not sure, can anyone help identify her?
Will take a picture of her eye colour as well.


----------



## geckocentral

kingkelly said:


> Hi everyone a new person to join the discussion.
> Some of you might have seen that a little Leo was found in a garage at the weekend and was brought to me by a neighbour.
> After a lot of door knocking so far no one has claimed her (I think) but I'm really intrigued as to what morph she is.
> I'm thinking maybe either bell albino but not sure, can anyone help identify her?
> Will take a picture of her eye colour as well.
> image


Eye pic is best to confirm although could be tremper or bell until we have seen that


----------



## BretJordan

kingkelly said:


> Hi everyone a new person to join the discussion.
> Some of you might have seen that a little Leo was found in a garage at the weekend and was brought to me by a neighbour.
> After a lot of door knocking so far no one has claimed her (I think) but I'm really intrigued as to what morph she is.
> I'm thinking maybe either bell albino but not sure, can anyone help identify her?
> Will take a picture of her eye colour as well.
> image


How is he going Kelly? (I'm guessing that's your name from the username..) Like I said this threads usually pretty active if you ever need anything there are plenty of people here that know a lot! Unfortunately I'm rubbish with morphs -.- 

Bret.


----------



## LeoBoris

Haven't made a post in a few days due to a-level results, been generally busy, and the time spent on my leo Boris.

A little update on my leo recovering with RI.
Still another 1 week of Baytril to go after a week gone. Sneezing and clicking is down to a minimum now which shows it's working. Another vet appointment on the 22/08/2013.
Seen two different vets now already had 2 appointments. The second vet handled him very badly well not bad just ruff which he didn't like and took a good bite out of the vet making him drip blood everywhere - the reception women told Boris well done for taking a good bite at him haha!
Although the ruff handling mean't the vet got a better listen to my leo's chest and found the RI to be all in his left lung which can just be tackled with more dosage of Baytril.
The first week I was on Baytril 0.04ml every other day. Then the past week been on Baytril every day on 0.04ml so another 1 week of Baytril every day - will try and get a video up after next dose of my leopard geckos reaction! 

So signs show improvement which I hope another 1 week of Baytril will sort out. Got a faecal test done so get the results on my next visit can't be any problems or he would of rang me if there was anything urgent.

Will keep you all updated, and make sure I get a video next dosage the reaction is amazing it really must not taste nice!

Cheers, LeoBoris.


----------



## Artisan

LeoBoris said:


> Haven't made a post in a few days due to a-level results, been generally busy, and the time spent on my leo Boris.
> 
> A little update on my leo recovering with RI.
> Still another 1 week of Baytril to go after a week gone. Sneezing and clicking is down to a minimum now which shows it's working. Another vet appointment on the 22/08/2013.
> Seen two different vets now already had 2 appointments. The second vet handled him very badly well not bad just ruff which he didn't like and took a good bite out of the vet making him drip blood everywhere - the reception women told Boris well done for taking a good bite at him haha!
> Although the ruff handling mean't the vet got a better listen to my leo's chest and found the RI to be all in his left lung which can just be tackled with more dosage of Baytril.
> The first week I was on Baytril 0.04ml every other day. Then the past week been on Baytril every day on 0.04ml so another 1 week of Baytril every day - will try and get a video up after next dose of my leopard geckos reaction!
> 
> So signs show improvement which I hope another 1 week of Baytril will sort out. Got a faecal test done so get the results on my next visit can't be any problems or he would of rang me if there was anything urgent.
> 
> Will keep you all updated, and make sure I get a video next dosage the reaction is amazing it really must not taste nice!
> 
> Cheers, LeoBoris.


Thats great news LB.....lets hope this last week sees the back of it : victory:


In other news.....I just found 2 pearly white infertile eggs in Neons moist hide. Wasn't expecting them as she hasn't been with a male in her life!


----------



## kingkelly

BretJordan said:


> How is he going Kelly? (I'm guessing that's your name from the username..) Like I said this threads usually pretty active if you ever need anything there are plenty of people here that know a lot! Unfortunately I'm rubbish with morphs -.-
> 
> Bret.


Well he/she (I think she) is eating drinking and pooing no problems, which is really good. I'm going to sort out bigger housing for her today.
She isn't timid she is very keen to climb on your hand seems quite a confident little gecko.
She is lovely I'm trying not to get too attached in case her owner does turn up.


----------



## retrobangs

kingkelly said:


> Well he/she (I think she) is eating drinking and pooing no problems, which is really good. I'm going to sort out bigger housing for her today.
> She isn't timid she is very keen to climb on your hand seems quite a confident little gecko.
> She is lovely I'm trying not to get too attached in case her owner does turn up.


That's really sweet. Do you think you'll keep them if no one claims?




Sent from iPhone


----------



## babychessie

LeoBoris said:


> Haven't made a post in a few days due to a-level results, been generally busy, and the time spent on my leo Boris.
> 
> A little update on my leo recovering with RI.
> Still another 1 week of Baytril to go after a week gone. Sneezing and clicking is down to a minimum now which shows it's working. Another vet appointment on the 22/08/2013.
> Seen two different vets now already had 2 appointments. The second vet handled him very badly well not bad just ruff which he didn't like and took a good bite out of the vet making him drip blood everywhere - the reception women told Boris well done for taking a good bite at him haha!
> Although the ruff handling mean't the vet got a better listen to my leo's chest and found the RI to be all in his left lung which can just be tackled with more dosage of Baytril.
> The first week I was on Baytril 0.04ml every other day. Then the past week been on Baytril every day on 0.04ml so another 1 week of Baytril every day - will try and get a video up after next dose of my leopard geckos reaction!
> 
> So signs show improvement which I hope another 1 week of Baytril will sort out. Got a faecal test done so get the results on my next visit can't be any problems or he would of rang me if there was anything urgent.
> 
> Will keep you all updated, and make sure I get a video next dosage the reaction is amazing it really must not taste nice!
> 
> Cheers, LeoBoris.


That's fab! I hope little Borris makes a swift recovery! :2thumb:



Artisan said:


> I just found 2 pearly white infertile eggs in Neons moist hide. Wasn't expecting them as she hasn't been with a male in her life!


That must have been a bit of a shock! :lol2:


I'm away seeing my dad in France at the mo, I miss my babies


----------



## Artisan

babychessie said:


> That's fab! I hope little Borris makes a swift recovery! :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> That must have been a bit of a shock! :lol2:
> 
> 
> I'm away seeing my dad in France at the mo, I miss my babies


Was a shock hun :gasp: I was monitoring her as she had lost some weight recently and i was about to start getting worried about her but there they were! 
Have stuck a lay box in there just incase there are more to come but she may reabsorb any others and have ordered some reptoboost to put in her water to get her back to her former glory : victory:

Ooooh hope you're enjoying france


----------



## DragonFish66

I think i'm gonna have to check the female shct as she looks like she's ate all the pies :lol2: (over a year old now)


----------



## kingkelly

retrobangs said:


> That's really sweet. Do you think you'll keep them if no one claims?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone


If no one claims her then yes she will stay my Husband has said that he will help out with her as well. How can you not make a space in your life for a lovely smiley gecko!


----------



## retrobangs

kingkelly said:


> If no one claims her then yes she will stay my Husband has said that he will help out with her as well. How can you not make a space in your life for a lovely smiley gecko!


I'm completely agree 


Sent from iPhone


----------



## Mr Chad

My local reptile shop/reptile rescue centre has this little lady in.










7 years old, called buttercup. She's a MP isn't she?

They also have this little one who clearly hasn't been looked after as well










I'm tempted, but dont think I could sneek her past the mrs :lol2:


----------



## retrobangs

*poo advice*

My leo has not wanted to eat for 4 nights on the trot now, I suspect she shed about 6 nights ago as she was really bright, no shed left over. She ate 2 days after but only 2 mealworms, was pooping fine (half brown half white) until 2 nights ago. Last night she only left the white urine part of the poop but it has a little yellow/orange in it.

Any advice welcome


----------



## Mr Chad

retrobangs said:


> My leo has not wanted to eat for 4 nights on the trot now, I suspect she shed about 6 nights ago as she was really bright, no shed left over. She ate 2 days after but only 2 mealworms, was pooping fine (half brown half white) until 2 nights ago. Last night she only left the white urine part of the poop but it has a little yellow/orange in it.
> 
> Any advice welcome
> 
> image
> image


Perfectly normal. 

Try not to worry about feeding and pooping so much, you'll just drive yourself crazy. They're such strange feeders and dont have any real patterns. Just focus on weight loss and conditioning (colour, movement etc) it's a better way to monitor their health.

You only need to worry about weird poo if it looks really runny.


----------



## kingkelly

Picture of my girls eye. I'm thinking bell albino?


----------



## BretJordan

Just had Loki out and weighed again this time on a proper surface so a proper result! He weighed in at 50Grams  Chunky lil guy he is!  How is everyone doing with their leos? Any progress? 

Kelly I like how you said my girls  Think someone loves a little leo!  

Chad the first leo looks lovely and looks like a MP to me also. The second I mistook its tail for his head  Poor little guy! Bless him...

PS: Where are all the regulars?!  

Bret.


----------



## GeckoGranny

*Re: poo advice*

Sometimes they just get moody just make sure your temps are right & there is fresh water in the viv. Maybe he could use a sauna  check the humidity also. When my lil guy stopped eating I mixed reptiboost with van lowfat yogart w/a drop of pedialyte & used an eyedropper to put it on his snout & he would lick it of I also mixed chicken baby food in . Made enough to keep in,a jar in the frig until he started eating on his own. I wouldn't wait until he started dropping weight b/c it will be a huge struggle to bring him back. Hope he feels better soon


----------



## retrobangs

She ate a mealworm and a waxworm last night. Progress just not enough. She still wants to come out though, it's bizarre. I kept putting her back in and she spins round and starts climbing back out. So if she's not stressed she really is just food striking. She doesn't appear to have lost weight shes quite a curvy girl still. Want to get some Dubai roaches. Anyone buy live food from an online seller???


Sent from iPhone


----------



## retrobangs

kingkelly said:


> Picture of my girls eye. I'm thinking bell albino?
> image


She's lovely 


Sent from iPhone


----------



## retrobangs

Buy them both and we will work out a plan to get them past the mrs lol. 

Then when they're there she will love then like the rest 




Mr Chad said:


> My local reptile shop/reptile rescue centre has this little lady in.
> 
> image
> 
> 7 years old, called buttercup. She's a MP isn't she?
> 
> They also have this little one who clearly hasn't been looked after as well
> 
> image
> 
> I'm tempted, but dont think I could sneek her past the mrs :lol2:





Sent from iPhone


----------



## Mr Chad

retrobangs said:


> Buy them both and we will work out a plan to get them past the mrs lol.
> 
> Then when they're there she will love then like the rest
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone


Hhhhhmmm its an idea although I don't think I'd get away with it! Tbh 4 is enough, don't have enough time at the min to cuddle time any more.

Bret- I know chessie is in France but no idea about artisan, bob or dragonfish they're all normally about more than this.


----------



## DragonFish66

I'm always about when every one is off :lol2: About to go to bed :lol2: my super hypo has become a problem feeder going to have to ration her :lol2: she's eating every thing in sight caught her out in the open in the warm side sprawled out digesting think i'll have to feed her every other day from now, the rest of them only feed a few at a time so I leave food in all the time, I'll get a pic up tonight I bet she's put on 20g in a month so am guessing about 75g :gasp:


----------



## DragonFish66

Mr Chad said:


> My local reptile shop/reptile rescue centre has this little lady in.
> 
> image
> 
> 7 years old, called buttercup. She's a MP isn't she?
> 
> They also have this little one who clearly hasn't been looked after as well
> 
> image
> 
> I'm tempted, but dont think I could sneek her past the mrs :lol2:


I would get the top one to me the other just don't look right I don't know how people get them to lose there tails must of been treated badly through the shed shows that. there's to many muppets about that don't deserve to have animals, :devil:


----------



## Mr Chad

DragonFish66 said:


> I would get the top one to me the other just don't look right I don't know how people get them to lose there tails must of been treated badly through the shed shows that. there's to many muppets about that don't deserve to have animals, :devil:


Yeah the bottom one just looks ill overall, certainly underweight and unless she's just shedding I imagine a problem shedder too.

I've asked what the story behind them is but not heard back yet.


----------



## retrobangs

DragonFish66 said:


> I would get the top one to me the other just don't look right I don't know how people get them to lose there tails must of been treated badly through the shed shows that. there's to many muppets about that don't deserve to have animals, :devil:


Agreed. I always want to save the ones that have shite owners but I'm no way equipped for more than 2 ATM lol. 


Sent from iPhone


----------



## babychessie

Mr Chad said:


> Yeah the bottom one just looks ill overall, certainly underweight and unless she's just shedding I imagine a problem shedder too.
> 
> I've asked what the story behind them is but not heard back yet.


Poor little thing, I hope they both go to good new owners 

(the mp is actually very pretty :mf_dribble



Mr Chad said:


> Bret- I know chessie is in France but no idea about artisan, bob or dragonfish they're all normally about more than this.


Yup, sorry not much news on the gecko front as a friend is looking after mine whilst I'm away! :whistling2: 



Artisan said:


> Ooooh hope you're enjoying france


Why thankyou- lovely and warm here and so many lizards! 

These little fellas, _Podarcis Muralis_! :mf_dribble:


----------



## DragonFish66

Mr Chad said:


> Yeah the bottom one just looks ill overall, certainly underweight and unless she's just shedding I imagine a problem shedder too.
> 
> I've asked what the story behind them is but not heard back yet.





retrobangs said:


> Agreed. I always want to save the ones that have shite owners but I'm no way equipped for more than 2 ATM lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone


That's the problem with buying abused animals it encourages the owners to do the same thing again if there making money out of them, I would like to think this one is either free or a small rehoming fee, That's why I would never buy an animal in that condition,


----------



## BretJordan

Glad to see your enjoying is Chessie!  Look forward to your return! 

Dragonfish any photos of the monster eater super hypo?  

Chad how abouts lovlight? Anyone heard anything from her? Been a long while.. A LONG While since I heard her on here. I know she had some eggs and was setting up for her hatchlings Artisan usually knows but not seen her post for a while neither.. As well as bob.. Want this thread to come back to life again! 3 pages a night please?  

Just had my chunky buddy out and took a few photos (Per usual..) 



Running around my bed like a mad man not knowing where to go! I love how Leo's run :') 


Damn! This Leo is long!! 


Thanks, Bret.


----------



## Artisan

BretJordan said:


> Glad to see your enjoying is Chessie!  Look forward to your return!
> 
> Dragonfish any photos of the monster eater super hypo?
> 
> Chad how abouts lovlight? Anyone heard anything from her? Been a long while.. A LONG While since I heard her on here. I know she had some eggs and was setting up for her hatchlings Artisan usually knows but not seen her post for a while neither.. As well as bob.. Want this thread to come back to life again! 3 pages a night please?
> 
> Just had my chunky buddy out and took a few photos (Per usual..)
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/null-152.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Running around my bed like a mad man not knowing where to go! I love how Leo's run :')
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/null-154.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Damn! This Leo is long!!
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/null-153.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Thanks, Bret.


Im still here  just been really busy. Lovlight is also fine and dandy and has just had a lot on lately too and her hatchies are coming along really well. Infact I have one of the little stunners coming to live with me on thursday : victory:


----------



## retrobangs

BretJordan said:


> Glad to see your enjoying is Chessie!  Look forward to your return!
> 
> Dragonfish any photos of the monster eater super hypo?
> 
> Chad how abouts lovlight? Anyone heard anything from her? Been a long while.. A LONG While since I heard her on here. I know she had some eggs and was setting up for her hatchlings Artisan usually knows but not seen her post for a while neither.. As well as bob.. Want this thread to come back to life again! 3 pages a night please?
> 
> Just had my chunky buddy out and took a few photos (Per usual..)
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/null-152.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Running around my bed like a mad man not knowing where to go! I love how Leo's run :')
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/null-154.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Damn! This Leo is long!!
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/null-153.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Thanks, Bret.


Wow he's the most vibrant spotted Leo ever. Lovely!!


Sent from iPhone


----------



## retrobangs

Leeloo still wanting to come out pretty much most nights and managed to get a face pic tonight.









Also got my new little girly today 4 months old my beautiful Mack Snow named Alura. 

Quick piccie when she was dropped off today before she went back to bed. 










Sent from iPhone


----------



## BretJordan

Artisan said:


> Im still here  just been really busy. Lovlight is also fine and dandy and has just had a lot on lately too and her hatchies are coming along really well. Infact I have one of the little stunners coming to live with me on thursday : victory:


Good to hear! And arww I can't wait to move out hopefully the end of this month and expand my collection!  Don't forget to add photos! And tell Lovlight to come back you can't have baby Leo's and post no photos!! 



retrobangs said:


> Wow he's the most vibrant spotted Leo ever. Lovely!!
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone


Thank you! He is a very pretty boy indeed! 



retrobangs said:


> Leeloo still wanting to come out pretty much most nights and managed to get a face pic tonight. image
> 
> Also got my new little girly today 4 months old my beautiful Mack Snow named Alura.
> 
> Quick piccie when she was dropped off today before she went back to bed.
> image
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone


I love the name Leeloo :') And she's very pretty too! 

Bret.


----------



## DragonFish66

BretJordan said:


> Glad to see your enjoying is Chessie!  Look forward to your return!
> 
> Dragonfish any photos of the monster eater super hypo?
> 
> Chad how abouts lovlight? Anyone heard anything from her? Been a long while.. A LONG While since I heard her on here. I know she had some eggs and was setting up for her hatchlings Artisan usually knows but not seen her post for a while neither.. As well as bob.. Want this thread to come back to life again! 3 pages a night please?
> 
> Just had my chunky buddy out and took a few photos (Per usual..)
> 
> [URL="http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/null-152.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> Running around my bed like a mad man not knowing where to go! I love how Leo's run :')
> [URL="http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/null-154.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> Damn! This Leo is long!!
> [URL="http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/null-153.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> Thanks, Bret.


Here's some I think she's going into shed so not the best pics


----------



## BretJordan

Wow she's a chunk too!  She's lovely! And snake tailing in the last photo?  
The 3rd photo made me chuckle cheeky smile on her! :') 

Bret.


----------



## DragonFish66

BretJordan said:


> Wow she's a chunk too!  She's lovely! And snake tailing in the last photo?
> The 3rd photo made me chuckle cheeky smile on her! :')
> 
> Bret.


She's on a diet now :lol2: through it could be eggs not sure if they still produce at this time of year I've heard a few people saying its the end of the season, She's deff the most settled and calmest of the 4 she's took to doing the scratching at the side of the rub now through I just think she's got food on her mind :lol2:


----------



## BretJordan

GIVE ME FOOD!  Hahaa. 

Bret.


----------



## DragonFish66

BretJordan said:


> GIVE ME FOOD!  Hahaa.
> 
> Bret.


:lol2: I didn't think I had to ration geckos, snakes on the other hand gorge themselves, I thought with there been food on tap they wouldn't do that :lol2: well the other 3 don't, don't know what having to eat every other day for adults she cant of read the book :lol2:


----------



## kingkelly

It might be a daft question but do you find it easier with regards to food waste to have more than one gecko?


----------



## Artisan

DragonFish66 said:


> She's on a diet now :lol2: through it could be eggs not sure if they still produce at this time of year I've heard a few people saying its the end of the season, She's deff the most settled and calmest of the 4 she's took to doing the scratching at the side of the rub now through I just think she's got food on her mind :lol2:


Some gecks are still laying as I know some people had a late start to the season with the odd weather earlier on in the year and also I know this as one if my girls laid a few nights ago....they were infertile though as she hasnt ben with a male yet : victory:


----------



## babychessie

BretJordan said:


> Glad to see your enjoying is Chessie!  Look forward to your return!


Awh, thankyou :blush:



Artisan said:


> Infact I have one of the little stunners coming to live with me on thursday : victory:


Ohh, little Seren! Such a beautiful little geckly! :flrt:



retrobangs said:


> Leeloo still wanting to come out pretty much most nights and managed to get a face pic tonight. image
> 
> Also got my new little girly today 4 months old my beautiful Mack Snow named Alura.
> 
> Quick piccie when she was dropped off today before she went back to bed.
> image
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone


Alura is so pretty! :gasp:
I bet her a Leeloo are going to be the best of buds 



DragonFish66 said:


> Here's some I think she's going into shed so not the best pics
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


She reminds me of Chad's little (or should I say *giant*) Sheldon, with her mucky little chops! 



kingkelly said:


> It might be a daft question but do you find it easier with regards to food waste to have more than one gecko?


Yup definitely, when I had one, a lot of food went to waste if he wasn't hungry or just decided to turn his nose up. But now I have more, if one doesn't eat something, usually the other will


----------



## LeoBoris

Another update on Boris with RI.

Symptoms are slowly reducing away which is good, but after 14/18 doses Boris is starting to get very aggressive with me - guessing as I'm the one giving the meds - Tried to have a good 3 goes at biting me last night when i was trying to feed him.

Hopefully once these last 4 doses are over he will be fine and start calming down and becoming tame again.


----------



## babychessie

LeoBoris said:


> Another update on Boris with RI.
> 
> Symptoms are slowly reducing away which is good, but after 14/18 doses Boris is starting to get very aggressive with me - guessing as I'm the one giving the meds - Tried to have a good 3 goes at biting me last night when i was trying to feed him.
> 
> Hopefully once these last 4 doses are over he will be fine and start calming down and becoming tame again.


I'm glad to hear he's getting better, hopefully he'll start to calm down after his medication has finished


----------



## LeoBoris

babychessie said:


> I'm glad to hear he's getting better, hopefully he'll start to calm down after his medication has finished


Still not eating, hates Baytril and is starting to hate me :whistling2:

After thursday he will be mad when the vets try to listen to his left lung again.


----------



## LeoBoris

Trying to get medication (Baytril) in Boris on the 17/08/2013. As you can tell he doesn't like it much!

The end of video 1 is probably the best for his reaction at the end. I usually put a little bit of his nose and he starts licking loads, then just do drop by drop while he is licking to get it into him, this didn't happen on the video and needed both hands in the end to get it into him as it's getting harder and harder by the day.

*Note* Please ignore the sound! *Note*

Video 1:
Leopard Gecko Boris taking Baytril - YouTube

Video 2:
Leopard Gecko Boris taking Baytril 17/08/2013. - YouTube


----------



## babychessie

LeoBoris said:


> Trying to get medication (Baytril) in Boris on the 17/08/2013. As you can tell he doesn't like it much!
> 
> The end of video 1 is probably the best for his reaction at the end. I usually put a little bit of his nose and he starts licking loads, then just do drop by drop while he is licking to get it into him, this didn't happen on the video and needed both hands in the end to get it into him as it's getting harder and harder by the day.
> 
> *Note* Please ignore the sound! *Note*
> 
> Video 1:
> Leopard Gecko Boris taking Baytril - YouTube
> 
> Video 2:
> Leopard Gecko Boris taking Baytril 17/08/2013. - YouTube


Awh, poor little guy


----------



## GeckoGranny

*Female Leos*

O:blush just found out that female leos lay eggs w/o breeding now how does that come about?


----------



## babychessie

GeckoGranny said:


> O:blush just found out that female leos lay eggs w/o breeding now how does that come about?


Well it just's basically because the reproductive system is working..a bit like with humans, as in we still produce eggs even if we're not pregnant, if you see what I mean?


----------



## retrobangs

BretJordan said:


> Good to hear! And arww I can't wait to move out hopefully the end of this month and expand my collection!  Don't forget to add photos! And tell Lovlight to come back you can't have baby Leo's and post no photos!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! He is a very pretty boy indeed!
> 
> 
> 
> I love the name Leeloo :') And she's very pretty too!
> 
> Bret.


Thanks. Inspiration from the Film Fifth Element 


Sent from iPhone


----------



## retrobangs

babychessie said:


> Awh, thankyou :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh, little Seren! Such a beautiful little geckly! :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> Alura is so pretty! :gasp:
> I bet her a Leeloo are going to be the best of buds
> 
> 
> 
> She reminds me of Chad's little (or should I say *giant*) Sheldon, with her mucky little chops!
> 
> 
> 
> Yup definitely, when I had one, a lot of food went to waste if he wasn't hungry or just decided to turn his nose up. But now I have more, if one doesn't eat something, usually the other will


Oh thank you. As for them being best of buds when they're both old enough will be completely up to leeloo haha she's much fussier than Alura. Would be great if they were  


Sent from iPhone


----------



## babychessie

retrobangs said:


> Thanks. Inspiration from the Film Fifth Element
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone


love that film- one of my absolute favs!


----------



## Mr Chad

kingkelly said:


> It might be a daft question but do you find it easier with regards to food waste to have more than one gecko?


I had a lot of waste with just one.... Plus it's a good excuse to get more!


----------



## kingkelly

Hmm checked on my little lady tonight and noticed that she has regurged her mealworms and waxworms. Could it be that I've maybe given her a few too many?
Her temp was a little low so have upped that to 32 it was about 30.5.
No hard belly and normal gecko poops.


----------



## Artisan

kingkelly said:


> Hmm checked on my little lady tonight and noticed that she has regurged her mealworms and waxworms. Could it be that I've maybe given her a few too many?
> Her temp was a little low so have upped that to 32 it was about 30.5.
> No hard belly and normal gecko poops.


Possibly temp too low so you did well to up it....maybe up it a little more to maybe 33-34c, this is what I and some others keep at with a noticable difference in activity levels and eating a lot better : victory:


----------



## kingkelly

Will try that I'm wondering if its worth having a fecal test done I've no idea how long she was living outside.
She weighs in at about 40g but no idea how old she is. Is it too much to feed her every night?


----------



## DragonFish66

LeoBoris said:


> Trying to get medication (Baytril) in Boris on the 17/08/2013. As you can tell he doesn't like it much!
> 
> The end of video 1 is probably the best for his reaction at the end. I usually put a little bit of his nose and he starts licking loads, then just do drop by drop while he is licking to get it into him, this didn't happen on the video and needed both hands in the end to get it into him as it's getting harder and harder by the day.
> 
> *Note* Please ignore the sound! *Note*
> 
> Video 1:
> Leopard Gecko Boris taking Baytril - YouTube
> 
> Video 2:
> Leopard Gecko Boris taking Baytril 17/08/2013. - YouTube


He's looking well on the road to recovery :2thumb: Nice leo :mf_dribble:


----------



## DragonFish66

babychessie said:


> She reminds me of Chad's little (or should I say *giant*) Sheldon, with her mucky little chops!


I thought it was dirt at first but its just messy spots :lol2:


----------



## DragonFish66

Artisan said:


> Some gecks are still laying as I know some people had a late start to the season with the odd weather earlier on in the year and also I know this as one if my girls laid a few nights ago....they were infertile though as she hasnt ben with a male yet : victory:


Just looked back through the thread and there's a fare bit I've missed :lol2: Do you recon by the pics she's gravid or just gorging herself on the pies? :lol2:


----------



## LeoBoris

DragonFish66 said:


> He's looking well on the road to recovery :2thumb: Nice leo :mf_dribble:


He's still sneezing and clicking noise after 15 doses so not sure, will see what the vet says on Thursday. and thanks he is lovely when he's in full health :2thumb:


----------



## Artisan

Well my male leo's 8 viv stack is completed at long last! a lot of blood sweat and tears has gone into this lol.
Most boys have moved in to their new gaff down in the living room away from girly geck smells to distract them upstairs!

There are 2 sets of 4 identical vivs, same decor/same bowl/hide decor placement....but laid out alternately so they dont look the same next to eachother.

Took an age to put 64 legs on 16 platforms/put 8 shelves up and cut out and fix on 24 pieces of lino for the 1 shelf and 2 platforms in each viv.

Hope you like my new "Gecko Towers" :2thumb:


----------



## charmaine_89

This is my 1st Leo morph named lex I'm already looking into getting another Leo because they are amazing.


----------



## Burstingbug

He's lovely 
Just discovered why Rocky has been hiding and not hungry... he's just shed :flrt:
He still has to sort out his feet although he is trying to pull it off as I type :2thumb: How long should I leave him before helping ease off the last little bits if there is some left? :whistling2:


----------



## retrobangs

charmaine_89 said:


> This is my 1st Leo morph named lex I'm already looking into getting another Leo because they are amazing.
> 
> [URL=http://i1195.photobucket.com/albums/aa388/Charmaine_Crothers/image-12.jpg]image[/URL]


They're a lovely colour!!


Sent from iPhone


----------



## retrobangs

Finally an eye pic, this is leeloos "can I come out again mummy" face. She had already been out twice lol.









She has a sister now too. Alura. 


















Sent from iPhone


----------



## babychessie

retrobangs said:


> Finally an eye pic, this is leeloos "can I come out again mummy" face. She had already been out twice lol. image
> 
> She has a sister now too. Alura.
> image
> image
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone


awh :flrt:


----------



## retrobangs

New little bubba Alura has decided she wants to come out already, scratching at glass. Gobsmacked as she's only been with us since Sunday. She's a big girl already lol at 4 months. Here's her getting aquatinted with her daddy. Great colours now she's shed. 











Sent from iPhone


----------



## Ethix

Can anyone answer a quick question please.

Next year sometime we are hoping to buy a Leopard Gecko, and was wondering if we bought two females from a reputable seller, would they live in harmony?

or is it really ideal for Leopard geckos to live alone? i mean, at night when you go to bed the bullying may start for instance? 

Or is there a way to ensure two females will live in the same viv together and be happy? thanks.


----------



## babychessie

Ethix said:


> Can anyone answer a quick question please.
> 
> Next year sometime we are hoping to buy a Leopard Gecko, and was wondering if we bought two females from a reputable seller, would they live in harmony?
> 
> or is it really ideal for Leopard geckos to live alone? i mean, at night when you go to bed the bullying may start for instance?
> 
> Or is there a way to ensure two females will live in the same viv together and be happy? thanks.


There isn't really a way to ensure it, either they'll get along..or they won't. Really it's probably safer to house them alone, as a lot of the time you won't know one's being bullied until it's too late. I mean sometimes it may look as if they're snuggling together in a hide, when really one's trying to dominate the other and force it out. You only really realise what's happening when one gets hurt or becomes ill and lethargic with noticeable weight loss because the other has been taking all the food...

If you did try to co-dom two females, choose two of the same age and same size so the smaller doesn't get picked on. If there is any sort of violent behavior towards the other, eg. tail waggling, bite and scratch marks occurring, following each other, sitting on top of each other, weight loss- you will have to separate them.

Although I wouldn't do it personally, sometimes it does work, it just depends on the geckos


----------



## DragonFish66

retrobangs said:


> Finally an eye pic, this is leeloos "can I come out again mummy" face. She had already been out twice lol. image
> 
> She has a sister now too. Alura.
> image
> image
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone


Very nice I struggle with eye shots a lot never come out quite right :lol2:



Ethix said:


> Can anyone answer a quick question please.
> 
> Next year sometime we are hoping to buy a Leopard Gecko, and was wondering if we bought two females from a reputable seller, would they live in harmony?
> 
> or is it really ideal for Leopard geckos to live alone? i mean, at night when you go to bed the bullying may start for instance?
> 
> Or is there a way to ensure two females will live in the same viv together and be happy? thanks.


As already been said through I wouldn't do it and I wouldn't recommend anyone does it when they first start keeping them through there's plenty who do and have no problems, if you do get another setup just in case it happens :2thumb:


----------



## Marc2013

For 4 month she seems a good size :no1:


----------



## Artisan

Ethix said:


> Can anyone answer quick question please.
> 
> Next year sometime we are hoping to buy a Leopard Gecko, and was wondering if we bought two females from a reputable seller, would they live in harmony?
> 
> or is it really ideal for Leopard geckos to live alone? i mean, at night when you go to bed the bullying may start for instance?
> 
> Or is there a way to ensure two females will live in the same viv together and be happy? thanks.


Always better kept alone IMO  Why take unnecessary risks with your pets. They thrive on their own kept in a stress free zone and are so much better for it...being allowed to come out of their shells and develop characters instead of being stifled by a dominant geck and living in its shadow : victory:


----------



## tometi

Just thought I would share a couple of pics of my Leo Drogo, I have had him since February and he has always been petrified of my hands but I persevered with just leaving my hands in the viv for ten minutes twice a day. For months I thought I was wasting my time but then all of a sudden a few weeks ago he licked my hand and walked across my hand. Well I got such a shock as I was watching tv at the time and wasn't expecting it. 

Since then he got more and more courageous and now everytime I open the viv he climbs onto his log and out the viv straight onto my hand. Can't believe it took six months but totally worth it. I honestly thought he would never become handleable. Makes cleaning the viv so much easier. These are a couple of pics from today


----------



## DragonFish66

tometi said:


> Just thought I would share a couple of pics of my Leo Drogo, I have had him since February and he has always been petrified of my hands but I persevered with just leaving my hands in the viv for ten minutes twice a day. For months I thought I was wasting my time but then all of a sudden a few weeks ago he licked my hand and walked across my hand. Well I got such a shock as I was watching tv at the time and wasn't expecting it.
> 
> Since then he got more and more courageous and now everytime I open the viv he climbs onto his log and out the viv straight onto my hand. Can't believe it took six months but totally worth it. I honestly thought he would never become handleable. Makes cleaning the viv so much easier. These are a couple of pics from today
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Nice! and I thought my first gecko was taking her time still quite shy but getting there I can put my hand in and she will feed from it through when I have to remove her she doesn't run off the others I have are a lot tamer that said I've only been keeping them several months :lol2:


----------



## retrobangs

tometi said:


> Just thought I would share a couple of pics of my Leo Drogo, I have had him since February and he has always been petrified of my hands but I persevered with just leaving my hands in the viv for ten minutes twice a day. For months I thought I was wasting my time but then all of a sudden a few weeks ago he licked my hand and walked across my hand. Well I got such a shock as I was watching tv at the time and wasn't expecting it.
> 
> Since then he got more and more courageous and now everytime I open the viv he climbs onto his log and out the viv straight onto my hand. Can't believe it took six months but totally worth it. I honestly thought he would never become handleable. Makes cleaning the viv so much easier. These are a couple of pics from today
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Aw that's so sweet and may I say you have the patience of a saint. Glad it was worth it in the end 


Sent from iPhone


----------



## retrobangs

DragonFish66 said:


> Very nice I struggle with eye shots a lot never come out quite right :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> As already been said through I wouldn't do it and I wouldn't recommend anyone does it when they first start keeping them through there's plenty who do and have no problems, if you do get another setup just in case it happens :2thumb:


Yea it's hard as they obv hate flash and leeloo is not an early riser lol, she will make you wait so pics always look grainy but nice to see she has some colour in there, they normally look black lol


----------



## retrobangs

Marc2013 said:


> For 4 month she seems a good size :no1:


lol I don't know why I was expecting her to be smaller when I got her, they grow fast she's catching up with my 10-11 month apart from tail, as Leeloos is pretty hefty


----------



## babychessie

tometi said:


> Just thought I would share a couple of pics of my Leo Drogo, I have had him since February and he has always been petrified of my hands but I persevered with just leaving my hands in the viv for ten minutes twice a day. For months I thought I was wasting my time but then all of a sudden a few weeks ago he licked my hand and walked across my hand. Well I got such a shock as I was watching tv at the time and wasn't expecting it.
> 
> Since then he got more and more courageous and now everytime I open the viv he climbs onto his log and out the viv straight onto my hand. Can't believe it took six months but totally worth it. I honestly thought he would never become handleable. Makes cleaning the viv so much easier. These are a couple of pics from today
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Awh, has he got a re-gen tail? It's so cute and stubby! :flrt:



retrobangs said:


> Yea it's hard as they obv hate flash and leeloo is not an early riser lol, she will make you wait so pics always look grainy but nice to see she has some colour in there, they normally look black lol


strangely enough...mine aren't particularly fussed by flash..

(which is handy as it makes photo taking a hell of a lot easier :devil: )


----------



## tometi

babychessie said:


> Awh, has he got a re-gen tail? It's so cute and stubby! :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> strangely enough...mine aren't particularly fussed by flash..
> 
> (which is handy as it makes photo taking a hell of a lot easier :devil: )





Yeah it's a regrown tail. When I first got him he had no tail at all. I keep calling Drogo him but because he has been so unhandleable. I will try checking over the next few days


----------



## DragonFish66

retrobangs said:


> Yea it's hard as they obv hate flash and leeloo is not an early riser lol, she will make you wait so pics always look grainy but nice to see she has some colour in there, they normally look black lol


That's the thing I take about 30 photos and it ends up there's only about 6 half decent ones i'm sure they can see the red light auto focus a second before the flash goes off


----------



## retrobangs

DragonFish66 said:


> That's the thing I take about 30 photos and it ends up there's only about 6 half decent ones i'm sure they can see the red light auto focus a second before the flash goes off


Lol they so know. Leeloo has a real hate relationship with my phone too. I can't pick it up when she's out so if cameras not in reach I'm trying to hide phone and take one. Most amusing 


Sent from iPhone


----------



## LeoBoris

Update on Boris with RI! Slowly improving!

Been back the vets & he is off the Baytril and been given a different antibiotic by injection which lasts 2 weeks. The vet also removed some dry hard mucus from his left nostril. He seems to be better I'm going to keep going the vets until it is completely clear so it doesn't return they know it's the left lung so they keep checking that which is good. 
How she got it out of his nose I have no clue she did that in the back and even checked what it was under a microscope. So for another consulatation, the injection, removed the mucus from nose & check under microscope was £17!  

For 3 vet visits, 3 weeks of baytril, 2 injections (one of baytril/one of different antibiotic), remove mucus, check faeces & mucus under microscope and it's cost around £60-70 in total which isn't that bad I don't think!

Hopefully with his nostril cleared now more mucus will come up and out of his L.Lung and improvements will be made, he looked a little bit more interested in food today which is a good sign hasn't eaten since 07/08/2013 but has only lost 4-5 grams, still a good 90grams!

Cheers everyone, sorry for long post hope you enjoy the updates should of made a blog! 

LeoBoris


----------



## babychessie

LeoBoris said:


> Update on Boris with RI! Slowly improving!
> 
> Been back the vets & he is off the Baytril and been given a different antibiotic by injection which lasts 2 weeks. The vet also removed some dry hard mucus from his left nostril. He seems to be better I'm going to keep going the vets until it is completely clear so it doesn't return they know it's the left lung so they keep checking that which is good.
> How she got it out of his nose I have no clue she did that in the back and even checked what it was under a microscope. So for another consulatation, the injection, removed the mucus from nose & check under microscope was £17!
> 
> For 3 vet visits, 3 weeks of baytril, 2 injections (one of baytril/one of different antibiotic), remove mucus, check faeces & mucus under microscope and it's cost around £60-70 in total which isn't that bad I don't think!
> 
> Hopefully with his nostril cleared now more mucus will come up and out of his L.Lung and improvements will be made, he looked a little bit more interested in food today which is a good sign hasn't eaten since 07/08/2013 but has only lost 4-5 grams, still a good 90grams!
> 
> Cheers everyone, sorry for long post hope you enjoy the updates should of made a blog!
> 
> LeoBoris


That's great news- I'm sure he'll make a full recovery! :2thumb:


----------



## kingkelly

Hope Boris is on the mend asap.

My girl seems to be doing okay she is an absolute pig when it comes to food though. I just bought her mealworms and some wax worms (the later given very sparingly) but she literally hogs them within seconds of her food dish being put back in. Which has earner her the moniker of Miss Piggy!
So going to get something that will make her work a little bit for her food. What do you reckon guys, crickets? Dubias? Locusts?


----------



## babychessie

kingkelly said:


> Hope Boris is on the mend asap.
> 
> My girl seems to be doing okay she is an absolute pig when it comes to food though. I just bought her mealworms and some wax worms (the later given very sparingly) but she literally hogs them within seconds of her food dish being put back in. Which has earner her the moniker of Miss Piggy!
> So going to get something that will make her work a little bit for her food. What do you reckon guys, crickets? Dubias? Locusts?


dubias- fast little buggers! :2thumb:


----------



## LeoBoris

kingkelly said:


> Hope Boris is on the mend asap.
> 
> My girl seems to be doing okay she is an absolute pig when it comes to food though. I just bought her mealworms and some wax worms (the later given very sparingly) but she literally hogs them within seconds of her food dish being put back in. Which has earner her the moniker of Miss Piggy!
> So going to get something that will make her work a little bit for her food. What do you reckon guys, crickets? Dubias? Locusts?


I use locusts, as my leo won't eat mealworms :censor: wish he did.


----------



## kingkelly

Couldn't find any Dubias today but picked up some crickets. Cheeky mare was picking them out the box before I could get them out. I did manage to put a few in!

How many crickets do you reckon she should have and how often?


----------



## Artisan

My 3 newbies arrived and im super happy with them....They have come from my good friend Seraphim Geckos and i couldnt be more delighted!

These 3 will bring together my Murphy's project - along with my pretty girl Silver..but will also work with other projects in the future.

Sorry - not the best pics but they are now settling in and i had to disturb them for moist hide spraying 

First off....Riddick - SuperSnow MP ph Tremper





Next....Phoenix - Tremper MP, unknown hets, if any





And lastly....Seren - Mack Snow Tremper 100% het Blizzard & MP, ph Eclipse


----------



## DragonFish66

Artisan said:


> My 3 newbies arrived and im super happy with them....They have come from my good friend Seraphim Geckos and i couldnt be more delighted!
> 
> These 3 will bring together my Murphy's project - along with my pretty girl Silver..but will also work with other projects in the future.
> 
> Sorry - not the best pics but they are now settling in and i had to disturb them for moist hide spraying
> 
> First off....Riddick - SuperSnow MP ph Tremper
> 
> [URL="http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20130824_174827_zpse2252e37.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL="http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20130824_174832_zps4afcb44a.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> Next....Phoenix - Tremper MP, unknown hets, if any
> 
> [URL="http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20130824_174416_zps1a43c83c.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL="http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20130824_174503_zps2b4bc097.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> And lastly....Seren - Mack Snow Tremper 100% Blizzard & MP, ph Eclipse
> 
> [URL="http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20130824_174638_zps562cf0a9.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL="http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20130824_174632_zpsb53d65c3.jpg"]image[/URL]


Nice! That last one seems its struggling to stay awake :lol2: I need my new ones to be ready :lol2: through I may well get another housie or two next week depending on species :mf_dribble: quite local only 45 miles away :whistling2:


----------



## Artisan

DragonFish66 said:


> Nice! That last one seems its struggling to stay awake :lol2: I need my new ones to be ready :lol2: through I may well get another housie or two next week depending on species :mf_dribble: quite local only 45 miles away :whistling2:


Thanks DF....yes she was sleepy as i disturbed her to spray her hide :lol2:


----------



## BretJordan

Artisan said:


> My 3 newbies arrived and im super happy with them....They have come from my good friend Seraphim Geckos and i couldnt be more delighted!
> 
> These 3 will bring together my Murphy's project - along with my pretty girl Silver..but will also work with other projects in the future.
> 
> Sorry - not the best pics but they are now settling in and i had to disturb them for moist hide spraying
> 
> First off....Riddick - SuperSnow MP ph Tremper
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20130824_174827_zpse2252e37.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20130824_174832_zps4afcb44a.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Next....Phoenix - Tremper MP, unknown hets, if any
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20130824_174416_zps1a43c83c.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20130824_174503_zps2b4bc097.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> And lastly....Seren - Mack Snow Tremper 100% het Blizzard & MP, ph Eclipse
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20130824_174638_zps562cf0a9.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20130824_174632_zpsb53d65c3.jpg]image[/URL]





Artisan said:


> Thanks DF....yes she was sleepy as i disturbed her to spray her hide :lol2:


Super jealous! They're lovely and lol bless her  Very nice moving out hopefully next Saturday so perhaps more room.. More Geckos ;P



kingkelly said:


> Couldn't find any Dubias today but picked up some crickets. Cheeky mare was picking them out the box before I could get them out. I did manage to put a few in!
> 
> How many crickets do you reckon she should have and how often?


If it was me personally I would feed as many as she would eat in 10mins then remove the remaining as they can bite. (I don't use them personally) Just mealies and wax worms Loki doesn't eat crickets or locusts 

And guessing you back from holiday now chessie? Posting a bit more now again haha.


My guy from the other day  Ignore the Upholstery glue and bits of wood on my top and shorts :') Flaming DFS...


Bret.


----------



## Artisan

BretJordan said:


> Super jealous! They're lovely and lol bless her  Very nice moving out hopefully next Saturday so perhaps more room.. More Geckos ;P
> 
> 
> 
> If it was me personally I would feed as many as she would eat in 10mins then remove the remaining as they can bite. (I don't use them personally) Just mealies and wax worms Loki doesn't eat crickets or locusts
> 
> And guessing you back from holiday now chessie? Posting a bit more now again haha.
> 
> 
> My guy from the other day  Ignore the Upholstery glue and bits of wood on my top and shorts :') Flaming DFS...
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/null-161.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Bret.


Thanks Bret


----------



## DragonFish66

Artisan said:


> Thanks DF....yes she was sleepy as i disturbed her to spray her hide :lol2:


I always have to take them out as they live in there moist hides even when they start to dry out :lol2: Its looking like I've got a pair of housie coming the first part of September :mf_dribble: and the good thing is there both capes het albino so I can breed to my visual when I sex it through i'm taking it she's female the size of her :lol2: Then its full steam ahead with the leos :2thumb:


----------



## Artisan

DragonFish66 said:


> I always have to take them out as they live in there moist hides even when they start to dry out :lol2: Its looking like I've got a pair of housie coming the first part of September :mf_dribble: and the good thing is there both capes het albino so I can breed to my visual when I sex it through i'm taking it she's female the size of her :lol2: Then its full steam ahead with the leos :2thumb:


Very nice  I never got round to getting a housie  :lol2:


----------



## retrobangs

BretJordan said:


> Super jealous! They're lovely and lol bless her  Very nice moving out hopefully next Saturday so perhaps more room.. More Geckos ;P
> 
> 
> 
> If it was me personally I would feed as many as she would eat in 10mins then remove the remaining as they can bite. (I don't use them personally) Just mealies and wax worms Loki doesn't eat crickets or locusts
> 
> And guessing you back from holiday now chessie? Posting a bit more now again haha.
> 
> 
> My guy from the other day  Ignore the Upholstery glue and bits of wood on my top and shorts :') Flaming DFS...
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/null-161.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Bret.


He's lovely!! Really freckled I love this 


Sent from iPhone


----------



## retrobangs

Really chuffed today - even though this week has been horrid for many reasons. Leeloo is back to eating, pooping and coming out. Looking healthy and happy. Alura (new little Leo) is settling in ate for first time last night 16 mealies!! Oh and she poops like an elephant. She's 4 months and has appetite of a tiger. Leeloo is 11 and eats 3 every 2-3 days ATM lol so different. Both have nice chunky tails though so I'm a happy mummy !! 


Sent from iPhone


----------



## retrobangs

retrobangs said:


> Really chuffed today - even though this week has been horrid for many reasons. Leeloo is back to eating, pooping and coming out. Looking healthy and happy. Alura (new little Leo) is settling in ate for first time last night 16 mealies!! Oh and she poops like an elephant. She's 4 months and has appetite of a tiger. Leeloo is 11 and eats 3 every 2-3 days ATM lol so different. Both have nice chunky tails though so I'm a happy mummy !!
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone


Leeloo is 11 months not years lol 


Sent from iPhone


----------



## babychessie

Artisan said:


> My 3 newbies arrived and im super happy with them....They have come from my good friend Seraphim Geckos and i couldnt be more delighted!
> 
> These 3 will bring together my Murphy's project - along with my pretty girl Silver..but will also work with other projects in the future.
> 
> Sorry - not the best pics but they are now settling in and i had to disturb them for moist hide spraying
> 
> First off....Riddick - SuperSnow MP ph Tremper
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20130824_174827_zpse2252e37.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20130824_174832_zps4afcb44a.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Next....Phoenix - Tremper MP, unknown hets, if any
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20130824_174416_zps1a43c83c.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20130824_174503_zps2b4bc097.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> And lastly....Seren - Mack Snow Tremper 100% het Blizzard & MP, ph Eclipse
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20130824_174638_zps562cf0a9.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20130824_174632_zpsb53d65c3.jpg]image[/URL]


Oh they're so pretty, incredibly jealous :mf_dribble:



BretJordan said:


> And guessing you back from holiday now chessie? Posting a bit more now again haha.


Unfortunately nope! Back on Wednesday, I'm just suffering gecko from withdrawal symptoms and feel the need to spend 24/7 looking at other people's gecklies as I miss my babies, boo hoo 

:lol2:


----------



## DragonFish66

Artisan said:


> Very nice  I never got round to getting a housie  :lol2:


Its a done deal now, I get them on the 10th or 11th cant wait :mf_dribble: only thing is there worst than royals to get the hatchlings feeding :lol2: through they eventually feed once they start they never stop


----------



## lewilew

Got home today to find my first ever leo egg, unfortunately she had laid in the food dish rather than laying box. As a result the egg didn't look too good but I've incubated it anyway so fingers crossed. Just wanted to share really as its the first time for me!


----------



## tremerz97

lewilew said:


> Got home today to find my first ever leo egg, unfortunately she had laid in the food dish rather than laying box. As a result the egg didn't look too good but I've incubated it anyway so fingers crossed. Just wanted to share really as its the first time for me!


has she ever been with a male? only asking as it says in ur sig


----------



## lewilew

Yeah I've not updated my sig in a while, got a male and another female in the last few months and he's been doing his job with great gusto haha


----------



## BretJordan

babychessie said:


> Oh they're so pretty, incredibly jealous :mf_dribble:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately nope! Back on Wednesday, I'm just suffering gecko from withdrawal symptoms and feel the need to spend 24/7 looking at other people's gecklies as I miss my babies, boo hoo
> 
> :lol2:


Haha not long! Loving the new Profile pic too :') Think about how I feel starting work at 2:00pm and getting home about 00:40 Monday-Thursday  At least i get to give them cuddles before bed though  

Bret.


----------



## LeoBoris

Need some help/advise...

My leopard gecko that has RI has shed but won't remove a section of the shed (1cm^2) where he had his injection on thursday. I've tried removing it and he really doesn't want to be touched in that area. It's not in a dangerous area it's near his shoulder so not near his eye/mouth/nose.

Whats everyones thought? Just soak it in water and get it off if he likes it or not. Or just leave it for him to pull it off when the area isn't as sore?


----------



## tremerz97

LeoBoris said:


> Need some help/advise...
> 
> My leopard gecko that has RI has shed but won't remove a section of the shed (1cm^2) where he had his injection on thursday. I've tried removing it and he really doesn't want to be touched in that area. It's not in a dangerous area it's near his shoulder so not near his eye/mouth/nose.
> 
> Whats everyones thought? Just soak it in water and get it off if he likes it or not. Or just leave it for him to pull it off when the area isn't as sore?


try this  
Repti Shedding Aid | Swell Reptiles


----------



## TillyStar

just gratuitously sharing a few pix of my my new leo Ralph even though i gace him his very own thread too <3
he is really interested in my 2 1/2 year old daughter, whenever she comes to the vivarium he comes up to the glass... well, most of the time anyway. i guess this is because the breeder has 3 young kids that handle the lizards! My daughter is really keen, she is already helping me move the mealworms into the dust! (yep, i have got F10) he spends most of his time sleeping out in the open, on his cave on the hot side or next to the moist hide in the middle. and he loooooves locusts, takes them from my hand or chases them  love him!!!


----------



## babychessie

BretJordan said:


> Haha not long! Loving the new Profile pic too :') Think about how I feel starting work at 2:00pm and getting home about 00:40 Monday-Thursday  At least i get to give them cuddles before bed though
> 
> Bret.


Thankyou! :2thumb:

But I feel for you 



TillyStar said:


> just gratuitously sharing a few pix of my my new leo Ralph even though i gace him his very own thread too <3
> he is really interested in my 2 1/2 year old daughter, whenever she comes to the vivarium he comes up to the glass... well, most of the time anyway. i guess this is because the breeder has 3 young kids that handle the lizards! My daughter is really keen, she is already helping me move the mealworms into the dust! (yep, i have got F10) he spends most of his time sleeping out in the open, on his cave on the hot side or next to the moist hide in the middle. and he loooooves locusts, takes them from my hand or chases them  love him!!!
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/Leo%20love/P1080428_zps6cd19dd5.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/Leo%20love/P1080425_zps6d7ef6f8.jpg]image[/URL]


Awh, young herper in the making!


----------



## Artisan

Some updated pics of my little Snake eyed Eclipse boy - Scorch....growing bigger each week


----------



## exotic candy

mmmm bowl tasty :lol2:


----------



## DragonFish66

Artisan said:


> Some updated pics of my little Snake eyed Eclipse boy - Scorch....growing bigger each week
> 
> [URL="http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20130825_121212_zps037f7c44.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL="http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20130825_121207_zps7c6733b0.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL="http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20130825_121202_zps1cf11cc1.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL="http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20130825_121122_zps8751e729.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL="http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20130825_121107_zps0774eec7.jpg"]image[/URL]


Nice! I think it a case of feed me MORE :lol2:


----------



## Artisan

DragonFish66 said:


> Nice! I think it a case of feed me MORE :lol2:


Ha ha....this little dude is a right gannet, loves his dubia roaches


----------



## DragonFish66

Artisan said:


> Ha ha....this little dude is a right gannet, loves his dubia roaches


That's one thing I've yet to try i'm waiting till the colony gets huge :lol2: Then they will get a good chunk of them in there diet :2thumb:


----------



## retrobangs

Got scales last night and finally got the girls weight (neither of whom enjoy being weighed as it consists of being still for five secs)

Leeloo is 47g at 11 months 









Alura is 46g at 4.5 months 










Sent from iPhone


----------



## azz0703

Hi all long time no speak. Wondering if you can help me with my 2 leopard geckos. I bought these 2 "girls" a while back as a rehoming situation and they have thrived since i changed their se up. They get on greatn never ever fight or bite each other and the smaller one has deffinately caught up in size to the bigger one. Anyway i woke up today and saw a white pellet in the viv kind of like a jumbo tablet. Im assuming this is an egg?? Im also assuming itsnot fertile as to my knowledge they have never been mated. Is this a yearly type of thing and should i expect both to lay more or is it just thr one? Ill post a picshortly thanks in advance


----------



## babychessie

azz0703 said:


> Hi all long time no speak. Wondering if you can help me with my 2 leopard geckos. I bought these 2 "girls" a while back as a rehoming situation and they have thrived since i changed their se up. They get on greatn never ever fight or bite each other and the smaller one has deffinately caught up in size to the bigger one. Anyway i woke up today and saw a white pellet in the viv kind of like a jumbo tablet. Im assuming this is an egg?? Im also assuming itsnot fertile as to my knowledge they have never been mated. Is this a yearly type of thing and should i expect both to lay more or is it just thr one? Ill post a picshortly thanks in advance


That's normal, it just means she's coming into season. :2thumb:


----------



## azz0703

Ok thanks will they both be coming into season? As when i first got them i was advosed by everyone on here they are both female. Should i leave the egg in the viv for a while or take it out? Throw it away ect?


----------



## Artisan

azz0703 said:


> Ok thanks will they both be coming into season? As when i first got them i was advosed by everyone on here they are both female. Should i leave the egg in the viv for a while or take it out? Throw it away ect?


Take it out, bin it and put a laybox in as she could possibly lay again in a few weeks or so and it will give her a suitable place to lay.
Nice deep tuppaware box with a decent sized hole in and a few inches of eco earth, keep it moist but not soaking.

One of my virgin girls did the exact same thing a few weeks ago.


----------



## TillyStar

babychessie said:


> Awh, young herper in the making!


*beginner here* what is herper? i have searched the net for an explanation but even dictionary.com (my best friend) came up with NOTHING 

um, and while i'm on the questions, what's the score with people writing stuff like 1.2.1 leopard geckos, 0.1.0 pyhton etc? what does this mean?

thank you for educating me furter in the reptile lingo  xx


----------



## Artisan

TillyStar said:


> *beginner here* what is herper? i have searched the net for an explanation but even dictionary.com (my best friend) came up with NOTHING
> 
> um, and while i'm on the questions, what's the score with people writing stuff like 1.2.1 leopard geckos, 0.1.0 pyhton etc? what does this mean?
> 
> thank you for educating me furter in the reptile lingo  xx


Herper = herpatologist...people who have a passion for amphibians/reptiles/turtles or crocadilians 

The numbers are how many and what sex of an animal you have. For example if you had 2 female normal leos, a male mack snow and an unsexed tremper baby you could either put

1.2.1 indicating 1 male.2 females.1unsexed OR

0.2.0 - normal
1.0.0 - mack snow
0.0.1 - tremper

First number is male second female and last unsexed


----------



## azz0703

Thanks for the replies. Can you please post a pic of a good laybox. I have 2 wet boxes in there with spagnum moss. Could i use a deeper amount of moss and keep it wet at all times or do i need soil? Alsi should it be on my cool side or have a lid on ect?


----------



## babychessie

azz0703 said:


> Thanks for the replies. Can you please post a pic of a good laybox. I have 2 wet boxes in there with spagnum moss. Could i use a deeper amount of moss and keep it wet at all times or do i need soil? Alsi should it be on my cool side or have a lid on ect?



Sphagnum moss is fine for a lay hide, but you could have two if you'd like, so there's a moist hide and a lay hide. Should be moist, but obviously not soaking. I usually ring out the sphagnum moss until it's not dripping, but nicely moist. Spritz it down with water every day/every other day. Moist hide should be in the middle, and should have a lid on to keep the moisture in (same applies for lay hide) :2thumb:


----------



## Artisan

Here's one of my lay boxes. Its an extra deep sandwich box.


----------



## DragonFish66

Artisan said:


> Here's one of my lay boxes. Its an extra deep sandwich box.
> 
> image
> 
> image


That's a huge hole :gasp: must be for monster geckos :Na_Na_Na_Na: :lol2:


----------



## Artisan

DragonFish66 said:


> That's a huge hole :gasp: must be for monster geckos :Na_Na_Na_Na: :lol2:


Well you dont want a heavily preggers lady trying to squish herself through a hole thats too small do you! :gasp:


----------



## DragonFish66

Artisan said:


> Well you dont want a heavily preggers lady trying to squish herself through a hole thats too small do you! :gasp:


Suppose I haven't seen a really fat one yet :gasp: :lol2: Apart from the scruff but I think she's just fat :lol2:


----------



## azz0703

Thats great. So would a locust box be too small? I currebtly have 2 in my viv as wet hides. Shouke i remove one to make room for a larger tuppa ware tub and is it nornak for the hole to be on top and they clinb in and out or should i cit it into the side wall?? The egg has started going a funny colour in the viv now is it deffo ok to just throw it awsy?? This morning it was minty white now its goin custard yellow


----------



## Artisan

azz0703 said:


> Thats great. So would a locust box be too small? I currebtly have 2 in my viv as wet hides. Shouke i remove one to make room for a larger tuppa ware tub and is it nornak for the hole to be on top and they clinb in and out or should i cit it into the side wall?? The egg has started going a funny colour in the viv now is it deffo ok to just throw it awsy?? This morning it was minty white now its goin custard yellow


Givez them more more room to dig in a bigger tub and gives more options on where exactly they want to lay eggs in particular. Locust tubs are too small imo.
I put the hole in the top because im using eco earth and it will stop the earth getting flicked all over the viv, maybe accidental nudging the eggs out and also to stop bugs getting in there as easily - which also prevents accidental ingestion of substrate if a bug does get in there and the gecko wants to eat it, though thats doubtful as they go off food in the run up to laying.

Just bin the egg before it goes off or encourages bacteria - cant you tell im a bit OCD


----------



## DragonFish66

azz0703 said:


> Thats great. So would a locust box be too small? I currebtly have 2 in my viv as wet hides. Shouke i remove one to make room for a larger tuppa ware tub and is it nornak for the hole to be on top and they clinb in and out or should i cit it into the side wall?? The egg has started going a funny colour in the viv now is it deffo ok to just throw it awsy?? This morning it was minty white now its goin custard yellow


I would just use an ice cream tub 1 or 2l until you sort a better one, Good excuse to eat it first :lol2:


----------



## TWreptiles

Once i've added some photos to photobucket i'm going to do an update on my three leos, bear in mind that they will mostly be pictures taken on my ipod as i don't have access to the camera atm


----------



## TillyStar

*A few beginner worries re my new leo, pls help?*

so my new leo ralph doesn't seem that interested in his food tonight... i have another thread describing problems i have had with locusts not moving much once caught and dusted - dunno if this is why he isn't interested today. he had been handfed locusts at his breeder's, and yesterday he took a few from my hand (and i let the rest go so he could chase them, which he did), but today he just kind of sniffed it and walked off. he hasn't shown much interest in the locusts i put in to let him hunt, though as i said they have hardly made much of a run for their lives. he has seen them but even though he has walked right up to them as they have moved a leg or so, he hasn't eaten more than one.

i wonder if i overfed him yesterday and he just isn't hungry today? he ate probably about 6-7 locusts yesterday, about 6-10mm in size, more like 8-10 really, and maybe 6 mini mealworms in the daytime, i then left about 5 overnight and they were gone this morning BUT the b*stards can crawl out of the mealworm feeder so maybe they have crawled away somewhere else in the viv or god forbid out of the still unsealed but small hole by the thermometer probe (big enough for a mealworm to crawl out).

he has had about 8 mealworms in his bowl all day and not touched them, they are still there now.

am i putting in too much? he has spent 95% of the time sleeping - out in the open mostly - but i guess this is normal as he is nocturnal, thogh it is pretty dark now (only telly on in the other side of the large room, and laptop light) and he is still sleeping. how much should i expect him to move about after the hours of darkness have set in?

he has done his first poo though and it looked as i think it should, with a white blob at the end and semi-solid (sorry to those who are eating and reading this) - this is good, right?


----------



## retrobangs

Alura being a patient girl and waiting her turn to come out lol. Too cute not to share 


Sent from iPhone


----------



## DragonFish66

TillyStar said:


> so my new leo ralph doesn't seem that interested in his food tonight... i have another thread describing problems i have had with locusts not moving much once caught and dusted - dunno if this is why he isn't interested today. he had been handfed locusts at his breeder's, and yesterday he took a few from my hand (and i let the rest go so he could chase them, which he did), but today he just kind of sniffed it and walked off. he hasn't shown much interest in the locusts i put in to let him hunt, though as i said they have hardly made much of a run for their lives. he has seen them but even though he has walked right up to them as they have moved a leg or so, he hasn't eaten more than one.
> 
> i wonder if i overfed him yesterday and he just isn't hungry today? he ate probably about 6-7 locusts yesterday, about 6-10mm in size, more like 8-10 really, and maybe 6 mini mealworms in the daytime, i then left about 5 overnight and they were gone this morning BUT the b*stards can crawl out of the mealworm feeder so maybe they have crawled away somewhere else in the viv or god forbid out of the still unsealed but small hole by the thermometer probe (big enough for a mealworm to crawl out).
> 
> he has had about 8 mealworms in his bowl all day and not touched them, they are still there now.
> 
> am i putting in too much? he has spent 95% of the time sleeping - out in the open mostly - but i guess this is normal as he is nocturnal, thogh it is pretty dark now (only telly on in the other side of the large room, and laptop light) and he is still sleeping. how much should i expect him to move about after the hours of darkness have set in?
> 
> he has done his first poo though and it looked as i think it should, with a white blob at the end and semi-solid (sorry to those who are eating and reading this) - this is good, right?


I always put a good few in a dish of mealworms some days they don't eat nothing to be bothered about I hardly see mine feed but can tell with the mess they leave, how long have you had him it could also be to the warm end been to cold


----------



## DragonFish66

Well just cleaned and fed all the leos thought i'd have a weigh in and there all growing well 
SHCT (the scruff) was 52g end of june now is 61g
the normal was 36g in june now 55g
The hypo tug snow was around 40g now is 52g
and the hypo het bell was just over 20g and now 39g
So all seem to be growing well :2thumb:


----------



## retrobangs

DragonFish66 said:


> Well just cleaned and fed all the leos thought i'd have a weigh in and there all growing well
> SHCT (the scruff) was 52g end of june now is 61g
> the normal was 36g in june now 55g
> The hypo tug snow was around 40g now is 52g
> and the hypo het bell was just over 20g and now 39g
> So all seem to be growing well :2thumb:


Good growth then . How old are they 


Sent from iPhone


----------



## joshhammond

right. im going to play a little game with you lot!

ive got 2 leopard gecko eggs, but i cant remember when they were laid. ive been incubating them at around 87-89f 

im pretty sure it was around the first 2 weeks of july that they were laid (although i could be wrong)

guess the hatch date!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


winner doesnt get anything, except a well done and an internet high five.


----------



## TillyStar

DragonFish66 said:


> I always put a good few in a dish of mealworms some days they don't eat nothing to be bothered about I hardly see mine feed but can tell with the mess they leave, how long have you had him it could also be to the warm end been to cold


only had him since saturday! the warm end is about 32.5 c, the cool end about 22. he ALWAYS hangs out in the warm end! is that common? if the worms are still alive (they are) should i still swap for new ones or leave them in there? i left a few locusts in there overnight and he has eaten all but one - should i take the last one (alive) out?

also thinking about getting a heatmat and thermostat for the cool end to keep it at about 26 degrees, as it will only get cooler as winter sets in (my flat is like a cardboard box).


----------



## Artisan

Cleaning day for the ladies today.....think ill go a bit nuts with my camera


----------



## retrobangs

Artisan said:


> Cleaning day for the ladies today.....think ill go a bit nuts with my camera


Look forward to it 


Sent from iPhone


----------



## babychessie

Artisan said:


> Cleaning day for the ladies today.....think ill go a bit nuts with my camera


WOOP! :jump:



TillyStar said:


> only had him since saturday! the warm end is about 32.5 c, the cool end about 22. he ALWAYS hangs out in the warm end! is that common? if the worms are still alive (they are) should i still swap for new ones or leave them in there? i left a few locusts in there overnight and he has eaten all but one - should i take the last one (alive) out?
> 
> also thinking about getting a heatmat and thermostat for the cool end to keep it at about 26 degrees, as it will only get cooler as winter sets in (my flat is like a cardboard box).


Don't worry, the temps are fine, so he'll just go where ever he feels he needs to be, I've got one who's favourite spot is her moist hide and she rarely seems to stray from it! So don't panic! : victory:

You can leave the mealies in for a few days, but after that I'd usually take them out again and stick them with the rest of my mealies so they can get some food and be 're-gutloaded'. If I were you, take the last locust out, as your boy probably won't try to eat it during the day. Stick it back with the rest of your locusts (once again,so it can get some food). Healthy bugs means healthy food for your gecklies! :2thumb:



joshhammond said:


> right. im going to play a little game with you lot!
> 
> ive got 2 leopard gecko eggs, but i cant remember when they were laid. ive been incubating them at around 87-89f
> 
> im pretty sure it was around the first 2 weeks of july that they were laid (although i could be wrong)
> 
> guess the hatch date!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> winner doesnt get anything, except a well done and an internet high five.


30th August!


----------



## TWreptiles

right, the well needed update on my leos :2thumb:

lets start of with my first ever leopard gecko, minnie. bought from reptilebreeder.co.uk at kempton park reptile show on the 19th of august 2012. she is a shtctb and is named minnie due to having a mickey mouse shaped spot on her tail, but mickey wasn't fitting as she's a girl :lol2: 24g when i got her and now at 82g :gasp: she's fiesty at times but most of the time she's completely mellow :2thumb:

^the little one after getting home on her first day 

fresh after shed a few months ago

best eye shot yet

smiley gecko :2thumb:

now onto my newish mack snow eclipse het bell called leonard, he was sold to me as an incubated female but the mack snow gene had some fun and he turned from lizzy to leonard . i got him on the 3rd of july from jonny and amy stansfield (lilgecko on here). absolutely cracking gecko, solid eclipse eyes, great feeding response, ate on the first night and had 7 large locusts the other day. she's a bit shy still but she's taming down :2thumb: 8g when i got her and now 34g :2thumb:

^when i got her

not many pictures of him because he's still a bit skittish


----------



## TWreptiles

and now, onto my big boy lucifer, he's a tangerine radar with snake eyes and i guess you'd call his pattern a patternless red stripe :2thumb:, also got him from lilgecko, on the 3rd of july, he's still sort of wary but he's a lot more mellow than leonard and likes to come out and explore round my room. only a few of the pictures show how bright he really is and eye pictures of this guy are very hard to take :devil:

when i got him :2thumb:

always shuts his eyes at the last second :bash:

freshly shed

waiting for his handling/exploring time :lol2:

just laying about

last picture of him for now :2thumb:

thanks for looking, this is my current lot but no doubt the group will expand in the near future :lol2: thanks, tom


----------



## LeoBoris

Update on Boris with RI...

After 19 days (7th to 26th) he ate 4 locusts last night and wanted more which is an amazing sign he is getting better, his temp is still at 35'C and compared to last week staying on the warm side all the time he is starting to change sides showing he isn't needing the heat as much to fight off the injection.

Hopefully get his weight back up from 90grams now to what he was a few weeks ago back in good 3 digits!

Still refuses to pull shed off his back where he had an injection but this is okay will give him more time as it still looks very bruised and sore when I likely try and pull it off or touch it. Also looking more active in the day now and night again been more friendly as well whether he realized I have helped him get better or not I will never know but hopefully he does.

On a side note, anyone know where I can get zoo-med repti shedding aid from for £3-4 with free delivery? As I can find it for £3-4 but then it's £5 delivery which is stupid!

Cheers everyone,
LeoBoris.


----------



## Artisan

LeoBoris said:


> Update on Boris with RI...
> 
> After 19 days (7th to 26th) he ate 4 locusts last night and wanted more which is an amazing sign he is getting better, his temp is still at 35'C and compared to last week staying on the warm side all the time he is starting to change sides showing he isn't needing the heat as much to fight off the injection.
> 
> Hopefully get his weight back up from 90grams now to what he was a few weeks ago back in good 3 digits!
> 
> Still refuses to pull shed off his back where he had an injection but this is okay will give him more time as it still looks very bruised and sore when I likely try and pull it off or touch it. Also looking more active in the day now and night again been more friendly as well whether he realized I have helped him get better or not I will never know but hopefully he does.
> 
> On a side note, anyone know where I can get zoo-med repti shedding aid from for £3-4 with free delivery? As I can find it for £3-4 but then it's £5 delivery which is stupid!
> 
> Cheers everyone,
> LeoBoris.


 Bless him....im so glad he's on the mend :no1:


----------



## retrobangs

TWreptiles said:


> and now, onto my big boy lucifer, he's a tangerine radar with snake eyes and i guess you'd call his pattern a patternless red stripe :2thumb:, also got him from lilgecko, on the 3rd of july, he's still sort of wary but he's a lot more mellow than leonard and likes to come out and explore round my room. only a few of the pictures show how bright he really is and eye pictures of this guy are very hard to take :devil:
> [URL=http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w463/TALWreptiles/IMG_00011_zpsd88a9291.jpg]image[/URL]
> when i got him :2thumb:
> [URL=http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w463/TALWreptiles/IMG_01011_zps7a0ad396.jpg]image[/URL]
> always shuts his eyes at the last second :bash:
> [URL=http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w463/TALWreptiles/image_zpsc4ec2c92.jpg]image[/URL]
> freshly shed
> [URL=http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w463/TALWreptiles/image_zps9f6b8c88.jpg]image[/URL]
> waiting for his handling/exploring time :lol2:
> [URL=http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w463/TALWreptiles/image_zps8b0ef6ec.jpg]image[/URL]
> just laying about
> [URL=http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w463/TALWreptiles/image_zps4bd35409.jpg]image[/URL]
> last picture of him for now :2thumb:
> 
> thanks for looking, this is my current lot but no doubt the group will expand in the near future :lol2: thanks, tom


All of your leo's are gorgeous, nice to flick through your pics


----------



## retrobangs

LeoBoris said:


> Update on Boris with RI...
> 
> After 19 days (7th to 26th) he ate 4 locusts last night and wanted more which is an amazing sign he is getting better, his temp is still at 35'C and compared to last week staying on the warm side all the time he is starting to change sides showing he isn't needing the heat as much to fight off the injection.
> 
> Hopefully get his weight back up from 90grams now to what he was a few weeks ago back in good 3 digits!
> 
> Still refuses to pull shed off his back where he had an injection but this is okay will give him more time as it still looks very bruised and sore when I likely try and pull it off or touch it. Also looking more active in the day now and night again been more friendly as well whether he realized I have helped him get better or not I will never know but hopefully he does.
> 
> On a side note, anyone know where I can get zoo-med repti shedding aid from for £3-4 with free delivery? As I can find it for £3-4 but then it's £5 delivery which is stupid!
> 
> Cheers everyone,
> LeoBoris.


Glad to hear he is on the mend, must be a relief  you're a good owner for taking such care of him whilst he's been unwell


----------



## TWreptiles

retrobangs said:


> All of your leo's are gorgeous, nice to flick through your pics


I had more but i didn't realise there was a limit in one post so i took some out and split it into 2 posts  thank you very much, i hope that leonard becomes a bit more bold and the boys in general calm down a bit


----------



## LeoBoris

retrobangs said:


> Glad to hear he is on the mend, must be a relief  you're a good owner for taking such care of him whilst he's been unwell


Thank you it's very nice to hear that! :notworthy: :blush:

At least now with my experience with it I may be able to help others in the future if they need it, HE HAS JUST POOPED! Never been so happy to see s:censor:t before! :lol2:
Not the best poop but it's good for 16 days of no poop a little runny but thats probably antibiotics that I gave orally last week.

LeoBoris.


----------



## retrobangs

LeoBoris said:


> Thank you it's very nice to hear that! :notworthy: :blush:
> 
> At least now with my experience with it I may be able to help others in the future if they need it, HE HAS JUST POOPED! Never been so happy to see s:censor:t before! :lol2:
> Not the best poop but it's good for 16 days of no poop a little runny but thats probably antibiotics that I gave orally last week.
> 
> LeoBoris.


yay for his POOP, I'm there with ya buddy when they haven't been going its the best thing in the world to see. I'm sure he will be doing ya nice big stinkers soon . Should see Alura her poops are like elephant dung haha huge


Sent from iPhone


----------



## kingkelly

Well Miss Piggy has put on about 10g in two weeks don't think that's too bad.


----------



## DragonFish66

retrobangs said:


> Good growth then . How old are they
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone


The hypo het bell is 4 months ish the normal and super hypo are just over a year old same with the hypo tug snow




TillyStar said:


> only had him since saturday! the warm end is about 32.5 c, the cool end about 22. he ALWAYS hangs out in the warm end! is that common? if the worms are still alive (they are) should i still swap for new ones or leave them in there? i left a few locusts in there overnight and he has eaten all but one - should i take the last one (alive) out?
> 
> also thinking about getting a heatmat and thermostat for the cool end to keep it at about 26 degrees, as it will only get cooler as winter sets in (my flat is like a cardboard box).


Sounds alright temps, I keep my mealies in for upto 3 days if there's plenty of them with the vit/min supplement added I've give up on feeding crickets and locust hate them there main diet atm is mealys and morio worms through when I get my colony of dubias up and running they will get a good chunk of them in there diet, crickets I would only use with hatchlings up until they can start taking mealys, All mine seem to spend 80% of the time on the warm side poss longer and there cool end is 78f at the moment through the moist hide and another is at the warm end, you could add another heat mat but if the temps are kept at normal room temps I wouldn't bother



TWreptiles said:


> and now, onto my big boy lucifer, he's a tangerine radar with snake eyes and i guess you'd call his pattern a patternless red stripe :2thumb:, also got him from lilgecko, on the 3rd of july, he's still sort of wary but he's a lot more mellow than leonard and likes to come out and explore round my room. only a few of the pictures show how bright he really is and eye pictures of this guy are very hard to take :devil:
> [URL="http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w463/TALWreptiles/IMG_00011_zpsd88a9291.jpg"]image[/URL]
> when i got him :2thumb:
> [URL="http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w463/TALWreptiles/IMG_01011_zps7a0ad396.jpg"]image[/URL]
> always shuts his eyes at the last second :bash:
> [URL="http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w463/TALWreptiles/image_zpsc4ec2c92.jpg"]image[/URL]
> freshly shed
> [URL="http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w463/TALWreptiles/image_zps9f6b8c88.jpg"]image[/URL]
> waiting for his handling/exploring time :lol2:
> [URL="http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w463/TALWreptiles/image_zps8b0ef6ec.jpg"]image[/URL]
> just laying about
> [URL="http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w463/TALWreptiles/image_zps4bd35409.jpg"]image[/URL]
> last picture of him for now :2thumb:
> 
> thanks for looking, this is my current lot but no doubt the group will expand in the near future :lol2: thanks, tom


Very nice! :2thumb: it just wants me to get more :lol2:


----------



## laksomeister

Havent had a good look at my little lady in quite a while, and tonight a noticed that she's gotten really fat. Does this look like eggs or just fat to you?








Getting worried now as it kinda bulges out instead of the round and chubby kind of fatness.. :S


----------



## babychessie

laksomeister said:


> Havent had a good look at my little lady in quite a while, and tonight a noticed that she's gotten really fat. Does this look like eggs or just fat to you? image
> Getting worried now as it kinda bulges out instead of the round and chubby kind of fatness.. :S


if you ask me, I think she does look a tad preggars...


----------



## babychessie

laksomeister said:


> Havent had a good look at my little lady in quite a while, and tonight a noticed that she's gotten really fat. Does this look like eggs or just fat to you? image
> Getting worried now as it kinda bulges out instead of the round and chubby kind of fatness.. :S


if you ask me, I think she does look a tad preggars..


----------



## Artisan

laksomeister said:


> Havent had a good look at my little lady in quite a while, and tonight a noticed that she's gotten really fat. Does this look like eggs or just fat to you? image
> Getting worried now as it kinda bulges out instead of the round and chubby kind of fatness.. :S


Has she been with a male at all?

This doesnt have to be the case...i had a female lay a few weeks ago - shes never even sniffed a male!

Im no expert but there is an "eggy" shape to the protrudement, may be a good idea to get a lay box in just in case so at least she doesnt have to through the stress of finding a suitable place to lay : victory:


----------



## babychessie

Artisan said:


> Has she been with a male at all?
> 
> This doesnt have to be the case...i had a female lay a few weeks ago - shes never even sniffed a male!
> 
> Im no expert but there is an "eggy" shape to the protrudement, may be a good idea to get a lay box in just in case so at least she doesnt have to through the stress of finding a suitable place to lay : victory:


This was what I was thinking in my head but in my bleary-eyed caffeine-fueled state of mind it came out a bit fuzzy and simplistic lol, when I said 'preggars' what I meant was like Artisan says they don't have to have been with a male to be carrying eggs- could just be her 'time of the month' as such :lol2:


----------



## Artisan

babychessie said:


> This was what I was thinking in my head but in my bleary-eyed caffeine-fueled state of mind it came out a bit fuzzy and simplistic lol, when I said 'preggars' what I meant was like Artisan says they don't have to have been with a male to be carrying eggs- could just be her 'time of the month' as such :lol2:


Haha....you do make me giggle Caro


----------



## laksomeister

No she's never been near a male, i guess this is a case of infertile eggs then. EEEK!
Anything special to think about during laying and after? Like privacy and buffing up after (only picked up bits and pieces while lurking the forums ). Getting a lay box in there first thing tomorrow.


----------



## Artisan

laksomeister said:


> No she's never been near a male, i guess this is a case of infertile eggs then. EEEK!
> Anything special to think about during laying and after? Like privacy and buffing up after (only picked up bits and pieces while lurking the forums ). Getting a lay box in there first thing tomorrow.


My girl lost quite a bit of weight while gravid and after she laid has been eating again. Im just make sure her food is very well dusted and that she has a topped up dish of calcium available. Im also using reptoboost in her water to help her get back on track and also incase she lays again (though hopefully she will reabsorb them)
Im leaving my girl in peace mostly as she will appreciate the chill out time after the experience and effort : victory:


----------



## JBOB

Rhea


----------



## KingRedbeardI

First reptile, Smaug. 10 weeks old.


----------



## retrobangs

JBOB said:


> Rhea
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Really cute  looks very similar to one of mine 


Sent from iPhone


----------



## retrobangs

KingRedbeardI said:


> First reptile, Smaug. 10 weeks old.
> 
> image


Awwwwwww x1000
Super cute. Where's the name from? 


Sent from iPhone


----------



## Mr Chad

I think Sheldon is sulking. He normally comes trotting out as soon as the glass is opened but for the last 3 days he's just been chilling in his hide. I thought it was because he's due to shed but he's not whited out at all, so he must just be grumpy lol.

Does anybody else have a leo that doesnt like the warm end? All the females are quite happy to lie and bask and soak it up but Sheldon never goes in the warm hide - in fact I never see him in that end at all, unless he's going for a poop. I've tried ranging from 31-35 just to see if he has a favored temp but nothing seems to temp him. I also bought him a big hide to use as a moist hide and he's never in that either. He's healthy and has an appetite but doesn't behave like the girls at all.

I had some worries about Penny as she wasn't filling out like I would of expected for her age but in the last 2 weeks she's really piled on the grams compared to what she was and has started getting a real chunky tail on her :2thumb:


----------



## TillyStar

JBOB said:


> Rhea
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


absolutely stunning, and what incredible photographs!!! <3


----------



## TillyStar

babychessie said:


> Don't worry, the temps are fine, so he'll just go where ever he feels he needs to be, I've got one who's favourite spot is her moist hide and she rarely seems to stray from it! So don't panic! : victory:
> 
> You can leave the mealies in for a few days, but after that I'd usually take them out again and stick them with the rest of my mealies so they can get some food and be 're-gutloaded'. If I were you, take the last locust out, as your boy probably won't try to eat it during the day. Stick it back with the rest of your locusts (once again,so it can get some food). Healthy bugs means healthy food for your gecklies! :2thumb:


thanks for that! didn't see it in time, i didn't even think to put the worms back, i threw them out to the birds... what a sillybilly... ha ha. ralph seems to be very alert twice a day, most active (exploring the viv etc) around 9am and then around 9pm when he is ready to eat. gave him about 4 locusts last night and he ate them happily, managed to get them more active and he was very keen. 

can't believe how chilled he is, i had to change the vents around the other day as i'd been told they can push them out otherwise, and the vent on the hot side is just where the plug is for the heatmat next to his cave, and he ALWAYS hangs out there just outside it, i had both arms in the viv right over his head faffing with this bloody vent as it kept getting stuck - and he didn't bat an eyelid!! 

here he is in one of his fave spots


----------



## BretJordan

Mr Chad said:


> I think Sheldon is sulking. He normally comes trotting out as soon as the glass is opened but for the last 3 days he's just been chilling in his hide. I thought it was because he's due to shed but he's not whited out at all, so he must just be grumpy lol.
> 
> Does anybody else have a leo that doesnt like the warm end? All the females are quite happy to lie and bask and soak it up but Sheldon never goes in the warm hide - in fact I never see him in that end at all, unless he's going for a poop. I've tried ranging from 31-35 just to see if he has a favored temp but nothing seems to temp him. I also bought him a big hide to use as a moist hide and he's never in that either. He's healthy and has an appetite but doesn't behave like the girls at all.
> 
> I had some worries about Penny as she wasn't filling out like I would of expected for her age but in the last 2 weeks she's really piled on the grams compared to what she was and has started getting a real chunky tail on her :2thumb:


You know what Chad I have the same problem with Loki... But the opposite way round! He will lay in his warm hide/Moist hide (Part on the heat mat) and just sit there. No matter what I do he will not go to his cold side unless he goes for a poop. I even tried getting him a bigger cold hide see if he favoured the size. Nope.. Although I do see him climbing around on it sometimes. :2thumb:

Bret.


----------



## KingRedbeardI

retrobangs said:


> Awwwwwww x1000
> Super cute. Where's the name from?
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone


I named him after the dragon from my favourite book, the Hobbit.
Would of been more appropriate if I had a beardie but oh well 

Gonna try making him his own custom hide thats the shape of a mountain, as the dragon in the book lives inside a mountain.


----------



## BuckingFrill

KingRedbeardI said:


> I named him after the dragon from my favourite book, the Hobbit.
> Would of been more appropriate if I had a beardie but oh well
> 
> Gonna try making him his own custom hide thats the shape of a mountain, as the dragon in the book lives inside a mountain.


Smaug! That's fantastic. The hide idea is genius aswell.
I wanted a colony of earless dragons and I wanted to call one after each of my favourite dragons! Smaug being one of them, haha.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## joshhammond

what time is it boys and girls?

NUGGET TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




















my special little lady has been doing really well. i no longer need to hand feed her crickets or waxworms. she hunts and climbs about in her viv and best of all, she has shed recently and i didnt have to help her at all!


----------



## BuckingFrill

joshhammond said:


> what time is it boys and girls?
> 
> NUGGET TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> my special little lady has been doing really well. i no longer need to hand feed her crickets or waxworms. she hunts and climbs about in her viv and best of all, she has shed recently and i didnt have to help her at all!


Ohmylord. She is beyond beautiful. Congratulations on the shed too!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## TWreptiles

Mr Chad said:


> I think Sheldon is sulking. He normally comes trotting out as soon as the glass is opened but for the last 3 days he's just been chilling in his hide. I thought it was because he's due to shed but he's not whited out at all, so he must just be grumpy lol.
> 
> Does anybody else have a leo that doesnt like the warm end? All the females are quite happy to lie and bask and soak it up but Sheldon never goes in the warm hide - in fact I never see him in that end at all, unless he's going for a poop. I've tried ranging from 31-35 just to see if he has a favored temp but nothing seems to temp him. I also bought him a big hide to use as a moist hide and he's never in that either. He's healthy and has an appetite but doesn't behave like the girls at all.
> 
> I had some worries about Penny as she wasn't filling out like I would of expected for her age but in the last 2 weeks she's really piled on the grams compared to what she was and has started getting a real chunky tail on her :2thumb:


one of my boys is either in his cool hide, on top of his hot hide, or in his moist hide but rarely enters the warm hide


----------



## Mr Chad

joshhammond said:


> what time is it boys and girls?
> 
> NUGGET TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> my special little lady has been doing really well. i no longer need to hand feed her crickets or waxworms. she hunts and climbs about in her viv and best of all, she has shed recently and i didnt have to help her at all!


YAY NUGGET!!!

Awesome little cutie!


----------



## retrobangs

KingRedbeardI said:


> I named him after the dragon from my favourite book, the Hobbit.
> Would of been more appropriate if I had a beardie but oh well
> 
> Gonna try making him his own custom hide thats the shape of a mountain, as the dragon in the book lives inside a mountain.


HAHA now that would add to the awesomeness if you do make one share a piccie  Hobbit rules!!


----------



## retrobangs

joshhammond said:


> what time is it boys and girls?
> 
> NUGGET TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> my special little lady has been doing really well. i no longer need to hand feed her crickets or waxworms. she hunts and climbs about in her viv and best of all, she has shed recently and i didnt have to help her at all!


peanut butter nugget time lol

she is the cutest ickle gecko by far ever ever lol her little face cheers me up every time I see her, glad she's doing well. She always looks so content so whatever you're doing is clearly working well


----------



## TillyStar

changed the moist hide to just a plastic box with cut out lid and put the sphagnum moss back in, ideally want to get cocofiber put in instead soon, as i am a bit worried about impaction but have seen plenty of experienced people on here using it in lay boxes etc so figured i'm probably over-worrying again... 

AND the good news is Ralph climbed into it almost immediately and is now lying in there, also he has been looking a bit grey and i wonder if it could be shedding time..? VERY exciting if so!!!  or maybe he is just enjoying the plush feeling of the moist thick moss...


----------



## KingRedbeardI

joshhammond said:


> what time is it boys and girls?
> 
> NUGGET TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> my special little lady has been doing really well. i no longer need to hand feed her crickets or waxworms. she hunts and climbs about in her viv and best of all, she has shed recently and i didnt have to help her at all!


Dude, may I ask, how do you manage to get so many photos of her with her tongue out? Haha


----------



## KingRedbeardI

TillyStar said:


> changed the moist hide to just a plastic box with cut out lid and put the sphagnum moss back in, ideally want to get cocofiber put in instead soon, as i am a bit worried about impaction but have seen plenty of experienced people on here using it in lay boxes etc so figured i'm probably over-worrying again...
> 
> AND the good news is Ralph climbed into it almost immediately and is now lying in there, also he has been looking a bit grey and i wonder if it could be shedding time..? VERY exciting if so!!!  or maybe he is just enjoying the plush feeling of the moist thick moss...


Never tried moss for moist hides, I did buy some, quite a big box of it actually, but ended up just using tissue paper.
Shedding is always a strange time for me, one night he'll look a greyish white and then the next morning he'll look lovely and clear :')


----------



## KingRedbeardI

retrobangs said:


> HAHA now that would add to the awesomeness if you do make one share a piccie  Hobbit rules!!


I will do  Not sure when I'm going to get around to it as I'm quite hesitant due to never having done it before, but when the time comes, I'll share the finished product.


----------



## DragonFish66

KingRedbeardI said:


> Never tried moss for moist hides, I did buy some, quite a big box of it actually, but ended up just using tissue paper.
> Shedding is always a strange time for me, one night he'll look a greyish white and then the next morning he'll look lovely and clear :')


Its the same as me they look milky then they shed I've never caught them shedding yet through I suppose I haven't been keeping them long :lol2:
It took just over 2 years to catch a snake shedding on camera, so it seems a long wait to catch the leos :lol2:


----------



## Mr Chad

I've seen all of mine in shed and white out, but only seen Bernie and Penny physically shedding. Bernie was the best as she did it out in the open and let me video :2thumb:

Amy, the mack snow was in shed last week and was so white I couldnt see any pattern on her at all - she looked like a diablo blanco lol.

As for the mosit hide contents - I generally use moss and have had no problems at all. The leos seem super comfy and spend most of their time in there. I've got a load of eco-earth and use that from time to time but it dries out so fast and makes a huge mess.

Sheldon is happy again and has just chomped his way through about 10 giant mealies for breakfast. He seems to prefer his food in the morning rather than night.


----------



## Artisan

Here's my lad Dante caught in the act a few months ago


----------



## babychessie

I'M BACK! WOO! But jeez,I've missed so much!

Just about to clean out the gecklies, who (I'm very glad to say) seem very happy to see their mummy! :flrt:
(naaa, they probably just recognise me as the one who gives them sneaky extra wax worms when they pull the cute face!)

SO EXPECT MANY PHOTOS! 



Mr Chad said:


> I think Sheldon is sulking. He normally comes trotting out as soon as the glass is opened but for the last 3 days he's just been chilling in his hide. I thought it was because he's due to shed but he's not whited out at all, so he must just be grumpy lol.
> 
> Does anybody else have a leo that doesnt like the warm end? All the females are quite happy to lie and bask and soak it up but Sheldon never goes in the warm hide - in fact I never see him in that end at all, unless he's going for a poop. I've tried ranging from 31-35 just to see if he has a favored temp but nothing seems to temp him. I also bought him a big hide to use as a moist hide and he's never in that either. He's healthy and has an appetite but doesn't behave like the girls at all.
> 
> I had some worries about Penny as she wasn't filling out like I would of expected for her age but in the last 2 weeks she's really piled on the grams compared to what she was and has started getting a real chunky tail on her :2thumb:


Chester rarely ever goes in his warm end..and Spider rarely ever leaves her moist hide! I think they just have favourite 'spots' to be honest! 



TillyStar said:


> thanks for that! didn't see it in time, i didn't even think to put the worms back, i threw them out to the birds... what a sillybilly... ha ha. ralph seems to be very alert twice a day, most active (exploring the viv etc) around 9am and then around 9pm when he is ready to eat. gave him about 4 locusts last night and he ate them happily, managed to get them more active and he was very keen.
> 
> can't believe how chilled he is, i had to change the vents around the other day as i'd been told they can push them out otherwise, and the vent on the hot side is just where the plug is for the heatmat next to his cave, and he ALWAYS hangs out there just outside it, i had both arms in the viv right over his head faffing with this bloody vent as it kept getting stuck - and he didn't bat an eyelid!!
> 
> here he is in one of his fave spots
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/P1080472_zps4dd1f64b.jpg]image[/URL]


So sweet! :flrt:



KingRedbeardI said:


> I named him after the dragon from my favourite book, the Hobbit.
> Would of been more appropriate if I had a beardie but oh well
> 
> Gonna try making him his own custom hide thats the shape of a mountain, as the dragon in the book lives inside a mountain.


AH YES, ANOTHER TOLKIEN NUT! WOOP! I love the hobbit and LOTRs so much, I almost died when I found out they were making the hobbit into a film! :jump:



joshhammond said:


> what time is it boys and girls?
> 
> NUGGET TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> my special little lady has been doing really well. i no longer need to hand feed her crickets or waxworms. she hunts and climbs about in her viv and best of all, she has shed recently and i didnt have to help her at all!


Nugget's such a cutie, awh! :flrt:


----------



## TillyStar

KingRedbeardI said:


> Never tried moss for moist hides, I did buy some, quite a big box of it actually, but ended up just using tissue paper.
> Shedding is always a strange time for me, one night he'll look a greyish white and then the next morning he'll look lovely and clear :')


It'll be my first experience of a shed so am very excited! I bought the moss on recommendation from a set-up advice sheet on here, and it feels incredibly comfortable to lie on. I read somewhere else that there is a risk of impaction but a lot of experienced people on here do seem to use it so I don't feel too worried! Ralph loves lying on it


----------



## DragonFish66

Artisan said:


> Here's my lad Dante caught in the act a few months ago
> 
> [URL="http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20130702_190919_zps3521ae7f.jpg"]image[/URL]


This is the nearest to a shed I've got to o hang on its got no legs :Na_Na_Na_Na: :lol2:


----------



## babychessie

DragonFish66 said:


> This is the nearest to a shed I've got to o hang on its got no legs :Na_Na_Na_Na: :lol2:
> 
> image


I've seen both mine shed, but it's funny because Chester eats his..and Spider just leaves her shed skin lying about. 
Here's a pic of Chessie's shed progression, a bit old, but still!

Just before he shed, when he goes all dusty...



Just starting to shed, you can see it peeling off around his head..



Ta-da, all shiny! (but also a tad squinty and evil-looking..)


----------



## joshhammond

you ever seen half a gecko?











hurray for perspective! 

thats maggie. shes the one thats been laying eggs, so is a tad underweight. getting her back up to weight and not going to introduce a male until shes a decent size. 

also, on the subject of shedding i found a few old shedding pics...

big boy









maggie









nugget


----------



## babychessie

joshhammond said:


> you ever seen half a gecko?
> 
> image
> 
> 
> hurray for perspective!
> 
> thats maggie. shes the one thats been laying eggs, so is a tad underweight. getting her back up to weight and not going to introduce a male until shes a decent size.
> 
> also, on the subject of shedding i found a few old shedding pics...
> 
> big boy
> image
> 
> maggie
> image
> 
> nugget
> image


They look like they're wearing ridiculous head dresses! :lol2:

Here's a couple of piccies of Spider I took this morning whilst cleaning! 








Bit blurred as she wanted to explore, but my little sweetie all the same! :flrt:


----------



## DragonFish66

joshhammond said:


> you ever seen half a gecko?
> 
> image
> 
> 
> hurray for perspective!
> 
> thats maggie. shes the one thats been laying eggs, so is a tad underweight. getting her back up to weight and not going to introduce a male until shes a decent size.
> 
> also, on the subject of shedding i found a few old shedding pics...
> 
> big boy
> image
> 
> maggie
> image
> 
> nugget
> image


Show off :Na_Na_Na_Na: :lol2:


----------



## retrobangs

babychessie said:


> They look like they're wearing ridiculous head dresses! :lol2:
> 
> Here's a couple of piccies of Spider I took this morning whilst cleaning!
> [URL=http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums/y528/Chazzgecks/99cc88ff-9ad9-40ff-b639-95624cff9c0b_zps143062dd.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums/y528/Chazzgecks/P1130666_zps688f7615.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums/y528/Chazzgecks/P1130669_zps07078d21.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums/y528/Chazzgecks/P1130673_zpsffbbc6a8.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Bit blurred as she wanted to explore, but my little sweetie all the same! :flrt:


Awe gorgeous !!


Sent from iPhone


----------



## Artisan

babychessie said:


> They look like they're wearing ridiculous head dresses! :lol2:
> 
> Here's a couple of piccies of Spider I took this morning whilst cleaning!
> [URL=http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums/y528/Chazzgecks/99cc88ff-9ad9-40ff-b639-95624cff9c0b_zps143062dd.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums/y528/Chazzgecks/P1130666_zps688f7615.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums/y528/Chazzgecks/P1130669_zps07078d21.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums/y528/Chazzgecks/P1130673_zpsffbbc6a8.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Bit blurred as she wanted to explore, but my little sweetie all the same! :flrt:


Spiders looking gorgeous as ever hun


----------



## tremerz97

anyone use a sand/soil mix for their leos? thinking of changing their substrate to it. 
don't want to risk RI but could it be moist without causing RI? seeing as leos come from a grasslandy area I thought it would be more natural?


----------



## TillyStar

babychessie said:


> They look like they're wearing ridiculous head dresses! :lol2:
> 
> Here's a couple of piccies of Spider I took this morning whilst cleaning!
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Bit blurred as she wanted to explore, but my little sweetie all the same! :flrt:


she's amazing. my next one will def have to be a supersnow!!


----------



## Jesterone

TillyStar said:


> she's amazing. my next one will def have to be a supersnow!!


Next one! Well and truly bitten lol. 

I've gone over to the dark, legless side. Loving snakes at the moment


----------



## Artisan

Jesterone said:


> Next one! Well and truly bitten lol.
> 
> I've gone over to the dark, legless side. Loving snakes at the moment


Do you have a snake yet jester? Cant remember if I've seen anything off you on the snake section :2thumb:


----------



## TillyStar

Jesterone said:


> Next one! Well and truly bitten lol.
> 
> I've gone over to the dark, legless side. Loving snakes at the moment


oh, definitely. was only a matter of time, always loved snakes and lizards but always had furries so not enough time to devote to so different a species as well and going out clubbing (as i used to... all family-oriented and settled these days)!! my local pet shop had snakes and it was always a high point when the owner let me and my friend hold them. an ex had two rescue iguanas too, they were wicked too, but they need so much space and care!!

my boyfriend really wants a snake - one day i would like one for sure. would love another leo at some point, once i'm all settled in with ralph and can afford another set-up!! and in future, a bearded dragon maybe, never knew much about them but love seeing the photos and reading about them on here!!

very very happy with my little ralph though - mad how you can love a creature so much so soon!!! just the way he comes out of his hide when i come home and lazily looks at me, then zonks out on the floor in the middle... or the way he looks at me expectantly around 8.30pm (dinner!)... awww!!!! 

what reptiles do you have? (@jesterone - or anyone else who fancies answering  )


----------



## Jesterone

Artisan said:


> Do you have a snake yet jester? Cant remember if I've seen anything off you on the snake section :2thumb:


I might be told off for posting it here but this is aura my royal  













TillyStar said:


> oh, definitely. was only a matter of time, always loved snakes and lizards but always had furries so not enough time to devote to so different a species as well and going out clubbing (as i used to... all family-oriented and settled these days)!! my local pet shop had snakes and it was always a high point when the owner let me and my friend hold them. an ex had two rescue iguanas too, they were wicked too, but they need so much space and care!!
> 
> my boyfriend really wants a snake - one day i would like one for sure. would love another leo at some point, once i'm all settled in with ralph and can afford another set-up!! and in future, a bearded dragon maybe, never knew much about them but love seeing the photos and reading about them on here!!
> 
> very very happy with my little ralph though - mad how you can love a creature so much so soon!!! just the way he comes out of his hide when i come home and lazily looks at me, then zonks out on the floor in the middle... or the way he looks at me expectantly around 8.30pm (dinner!)... awww!!!!
> 
> what reptiles do you have? (@jesterone - or anyone else who fancies answering  )


Glad you're so happy with him  it won't be long until there's more on the way I'm sure. Snakes are great too really love mine. There's so many different reps to choose from!

Got a royal, as above and some Leo's.


----------



## Artisan

Jesterone said:


> I might be told off for posting it here but this is aura my royal
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you're so happy with him  it won't be long until there's more on the way I'm sure. Snakes are great too really love mine. There's so many different reps to choose from!
> 
> Got a royal, as above and some Leo's.


Aw she's cute. I've had a few royals - lovely snakes


----------



## DragonFish66

I've got new PETS or was that miss typed PESTS :bash::whip::devil::devil::devil::bash:


----------



## TillyStar

Stunning, Jesterone! Just amazing. I think it's the huge vivs I imagine they need that has put me me off, just financially... anyway, dont want to hijack the Leo thread. 


This is just an observation I have made with my new locusts - the shop only had hatchling or size 3 and I needed some so bought the hatchlings - they will grow towards the end of the week anyway... but they are soooo much more lively than my last bunch of size 2 locusts. Isbthis because they are younger? Or are they brought up on different food maybe? They're shooting off like mini popcorn in their box, even after a fridge spell they are livelier than my older lot! They are from a different shop to last time.


----------



## Artisan

YAY....my new mini fridge is here for my mealworms  .....that is all :lol2:


----------



## LeoBoris

Artisan said:


> YAY....my new mini fridge is here for my mealworms  .....that is all :lol2:


Where did you finally get it from? any links? :mf_dribble:


----------



## retrobangs

Completely Leo unrelated but I've finally been offered a decent job so happy. The benefit to my Leo's is more money for more stuff haha they shall be spoilt. 


Sent from iPhone


----------



## Artisan

retrobangs said:


> Completely Leo unrelated but I've finally been offered a decent job so happy. The benefit to my Leo's is more money for more stuff haha they shall be spoilt.
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone


Great news hun congrats :no1:


----------



## Artisan

LeoBoris said:


> Where did you finally get it from? any links? :mf_dribble:


Hang on LB ill find it and add the link in a sec 

Here we go - PROPER compact fridge (not cooler) free delivery and I only ordered it yesterday! 

http://www.minicoolers.co.uk/products/caldura/mf17.htm


----------



## TillyStar

retrobangs said:


> Completely Leo unrelated but I've finally been offered a decent job so happy. The benefit to my Leo's is more money for more stuff haha they shall be spoilt.
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone


wow, congratulations!!!! am looking atm and have been for a while so i know what a difficult task it is! :no1:


----------



## tremerz97

tremerz97 said:


> anyone use a sand/soil mix for their leos? thinking of changing their substrate to it.
> don't want to risk RI but could it be moist without causing RI? seeing as leos come from a grasslandy area I thought it would be more natural?


anyone?


----------



## Chris18

tremerz97 said:


> anyone?


It won't cause RIs if you do it properly.
It'll have to be deep so there's a humidity gradient and not just damp or dry substrate.


----------



## tremerz97

Chris18 said:


> It won't cause RIs if you do it properly.
> It'll have to be deep so there's a humidity gradient and not just damp or dry substrate.


it'll be about 4ins deep


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Artisan said:


> Hang on LB ill find it and add the link in a sec
> 
> Here we go - PROPER compact fridge (not cooler) free delivery and I only ordered it yesterday!
> 
> Caldura 17 litre Mini Fridge


Very nice, I bought a similar one for my mealworms but it's actually a wine cooler, got it off ebay :2thumb:


----------



## BretJordan

Hi guys just been to my local reptile shop and they have loads of Leo's in some just arrived! And I saw a few MP's, a couple of blizzards (Rather purple-ish) And then one really caught my eye. She/He was a stunning Bright Yellow Hypo but had black eyes? I've never seen a leo before with pure black eyes? It was like puss in boots eyes.. I wish I could have taken her  She was stunning! Might go back if I get some room in my new place  Haha.. 

Anyone seen a Leo with pure Black eyes before?  

Bret.


----------



## UpLink

tremerz97 said:


> anyone?


Don't they come from Afghanistan?? Is hot and dry and rocky there not many fields up in the mountainous regions. How come you want to try that sub?


----------



## tremerz97

UpLink said:


> Don't they come from Afghanistan?? Is hot and dry and rocky there not many fields up in the mountainous regions. How come you want to try that sub?


more natural than paper towels for one. not all of afgan is rocky and dry. it also enables burrowing


----------



## babychessie

retrobangs said:


> Awe gorgeous !!





Artisan said:


> Spiders looking gorgeous as ever hun


Hehe, thanks guys, she's such a chilled out little plonker! :2thumb:



TillyStar said:


> she's amazing. my next one will def have to be a supersnow!!


Aw yes! Super snows are fabdidoo, Artisan's ss boy Winter is a real stunner too! You'll have to post a couple of piccies of him and show off his sexy Rach  



Jesterone said:


> I might be told off for posting it here but this is aura my royal
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you're so happy with him  it won't be long until there's more on the way I'm sure. Snakes are great too really love mine. There's so many different reps to choose from!
> 
> Got a royal, as above and some Leo's.


she's lovely! I want a hoggy .. :whistling2:



Artisan said:


> YAY....my new mini fridge is here for my mealworms  .....that is all :lol2:


I NEED ONE OF THESE! :mf_dribble:
my mealworms keep pupating and it's driving me insane!


----------



## Jesterone

BretJordan said:


> Hi guys just been to my local reptile shop and they have loads of Leo's in some just arrived! And I saw a few MP's, a couple of blizzards (Rather purple-ish) And then one really caught my eye. She/He was a stunning Bright Yellow Hypo but had black eyes? I've never seen a leo before with pure black eyes? It was like puss in boots eyes.. I wish I could have taken her  She was stunning! Might go back if I get some room in my new place  Haha..
> 
> Anyone seen a Leo with pure Black eyes before?
> 
> Bret.


As far as I'm aware there are three black iris traits. Eclipse (Recessive), Tinted (Random - most often Snow or Blizzards) and Solid (From Super Snows)


----------



## UpLink

tremerz97 said:


> more natural than paper towels for one. not all of afgan is rocky and dry. it also enables burrowing


The majority is, especially up the the mountains, excavator clay would be more natural I would imagine


----------



## tremerz97

UpLink said:


> The majority is, especially up the the mountains, excavator clay would be more natural I would imagine


doesn't give the option to burrow : victory:


----------



## Mr Chad

Down at my dads for a few days so left the Leo's in the care of the mother in law to be. Hope she's ok!


----------



## joshhammond

GAH!!!! getting so excited. my 2 gecko eggs are pretty close to hatch time now (from what i can tell) 

i cant remember exactly when they were laid, im pretty sure it was before rufus (my corn snake) laid a clutch of eggs, and that was 38 days ago. buzzing!!!!!!

weird though, when i candle the eggs one is REALLY pink and the other is only light pink. strange considering they are from the same clutch. i would have expected them to develop at similar rates.

or maybe ive got one very light coloured critter in one of them.


exciting times! IM GONNA BE A MUM!!!!! ive got 2 rubs ready for the baby geckos (if both hatch) and ive got a large rub with old (cleaned out) cricket tubs in for the baby corn snakes. its really rather ridiculous how excited i am about the eggs!


----------



## TWreptiles

Jesterone said:


> As far as I'm aware there are three black iris traits. Eclipse (Recessive), Tinted (Random - most often Snow or Blizzards) and Solid (From Super Snows)


marble eyes as well :mf_dribble:: victory:


----------



## TWreptiles

tremerz97 said:


> more natural than paper towels for one. not all of afgan is rocky and dry. it also enables burrowing


the wild terrain is supposed to be a sort of clayish sand soil, so if you could replicate that that would be good, i read that zygophyllum is present in most of their habitat so if you were going to go natural some plants would be good so the root structure holds soil together for burrowing behaviour, also provide lots of flat ish sandstone rocks so that they have something to burrow under (as far as i know they don't burrow like a rabbit and just sort of go under things) really if i was going to do a naturalistic viv i would have it heated by a spotlight, the whole idea being it heats up the rocks that the geckos are wedged under and provides an insulated pocket of warmth for them, then at night the rock retains heat and they can be warmed from it. anyway, it's not like they all have heatmats in the wild :lol2:


----------



## tremerz97

TWreptiles said:


> the wild terrain is supposed to be a sort of clayish sand soil, so if you could replicate that that would be good, i read that zygophyllum is present in most of their habitat so if you were going to go natural some plants would be good so the root structure holds soil together for burrowing behaviour, also provide lots of flat ish sandstone rocks so that they have something to burrow under (as far as i know they don't burrow like a rabbit and just sort of go under things) really if i was going to do a naturalistic viv i would have it heated by a spotlight, the whole idea being it heats up the rocks that the geckos are wedged under and provides an insulated pocket of warmth for them, then at night the rock retains heat and they can be warmed from it. anyway, it's not like they all have heatmats in the wild :lol2:


yeah I was thinking putting in some live plants too. im planning on adding a 10% uv tube too. then some sandstone rocks. i'd have a nice hot basking spot too. at about 35c ish.


----------



## DragonFish66

Artisan said:


> YAY....my new mini fridge is here for my mealworms  .....that is all :lol2:


 you keep meal worms in the fridge how long do they last if kept in the fridge? never thought about it they must be like maggots I keep in the fridge for fishing those can last for 2 months


----------



## Jesterone

DragonFish66 said:


> you keep meal worms in the fridge how long do they last if kept in the fridge? never thought about it they must be like maggots I keep in the fridge for fishing those can last for 2 months


I put a handful in a tub for gutloaded in a draw and the majority in the fridge. Last a month+ I just add a few more to the gutload tub when they start running low


----------



## TWreptiles

tremerz97 said:


> yeah I was thinking putting in some live plants too. im planning on adding a 10% uv tube too. then some sandstone rocks. i'd have a nice hot basking spot too. at about 35c ish.


can't wait for this :mf_dribble: it's not so much the temperature of the rock on top, you want to measure it and have the thermostat prode under neath the rock, that's where the geckos are going to be. on second thoughts i think i would just use a ceramic, then you can have it on constantly if needs be, and it's not as bright as the geckos. i'm not too clued up about the uv but i think it would have little to no affect on the geckos health and would purely be for plant growth :2thumb: a lot of different plants could probably do well, ornamental grasses like stipa tenuissima would be cool and go with the desert them


----------



## DragonFish66

Artisan said:


> Hang on LB ill find it and add the link in a sec
> 
> Here we go - PROPER compact fridge (not cooler) free delivery and I only ordered it yesterday!
> 
> Caldura 17 litre Mini Fridge


I will have one of these sometime this year ideal bottom shelf for mealies the top for Beer a great combination :no1:


----------



## tremerz97

TWreptiles said:


> can't wait for this :mf_dribble: it's not so much the temperature of the rock on top, you want to measure it and have the thermostat prode under neath the rock, that's where the geckos are going to be. on second thoughts i think i would just use a ceramic, then you can have it on constantly if needs be, and it's not as bright as the geckos. i'm not too clued up about the uv but i think it would have little to no affect on the geckos health and would purely be for plant growth :2thumb: a lot of different plants could probably do well, ornamental grasses like stipa tenuissima would be cool and go with the desert them


the leos will deffo benefit from the uv  hmm a ceramic sounds like a good idea as I have one here lol! shame I just sold a pulse stat aha! seeing as its only 15 ins high its gunna be a little difficult with 4 ins of substrate lol! 
but I think a spot lamp would be more natural? im deffo going for a sand/soil mix and a uv. hopefully along with the other stuff like sand stone (getting some for the tegu anyway) basically it'll be like a mini tegu setup lol! just lower temps and not as good uv


----------



## DragonFish66

Jesterone said:


> I put a handful in a tub for gutloaded in a draw and the majority in the fridge. Last a month+ I just add a few more to the gutload tub when they start running low


Yer I think its time for a fridge upstairs :2thumb: I keep mine in in crushed fish flakes and add stuff like sweet potato lettuce and dandelion leaves so that should give them plenty of vit/min through when I put the bowl in the rubs I put the proper vit/min supplement in and top it up every 3 days just wondering can they overdose on vit/min or does the excess lust pass through them?


----------



## DragonFish66

tremerz97 said:


> the leos will deffo benefit from the uv  hmm a ceramic sounds like a good idea as I have one here lol! shame I just sold a pulse stat aha! seeing as its only 15 ins high its gunna be a little difficult with 4 ins of substrate lol!
> but I think a spot lamp would be more natural? im deffo going for a sand/soil mix and a uv. hopefully along with the other stuff like sand stone (getting some for the tegu anyway) basically it'll be like a mini tegu setup lol! just lower temps and not as good uv


What about putting a step just before the ceramic then add a ramp so the substrate stays away from the ceramic :2thumb:


----------



## tremerz97

DragonFish66 said:


> What about putting a step just before the ceramic then add a ramp so the substrate stays away from the ceramic :2thumb:


I was thinking about cutting a hole in the top and using a bracket to get it further away from the substrate. the basking spot will be on the sandstone though


----------



## KingRedbeardI

What sort of plants do you guys keep in your Leo's enclosures? Im thinking about getting some artificial ones just to make it look nicer, it's a bit bare at the moment, with just his 3 hides, water dish, mealworm bowl and a little calcium cap :gasp:


----------



## DragonFish66

tremerz97 said:


> I was thinking about cutting a hole in the top and using a bracket to get it further away from the substrate. the basking spot will be on the sandstone though


If I get any more smaller/lower vivs I think i'll put the ceramics on the side so its well clear of the floor through only problem is lining the roof so it doesn't over heat I've measure with ceramics in the top of the vivs can get to 130f through I can still put my hand on the guards


----------



## BretJordan

tremerz97 said:


> I was thinking about cutting a hole in the top and using a bracket to get it further away from the substrate. the basking spot will be on the sandstone though


If you want to save space I've seen people cut a hole out te top of the viv (square) cover with mesh and put the ceramic dome on the top of that. Therefore the che isn't even in the viv just on top and still heats the viv.   

Bret.


----------



## retrobangs

KingRedbeardI said:


> What sort of plants do you guys keep in your Leo's enclosures? Im thinking about getting some artificial ones just to make it look nicer, it's a bit bare at the moment, with just his 3 hides, water dish, mealworm bowl and a little calcium cap :gasp:


I've got artificial grasses by komodo. Some lime and yellow others in green. Also ordering some artificial cactus Exo terra plants. They all go nicely with hides. Plus different vines that I've attached to the walls 


Sent from iPhone


----------



## retrobangs

Artisan said:


> Great news hun congrats :no1:


Thank you 


Sent from iPhone


----------



## retrobangs

TillyStar said:


> wow, congratulations!!!! am looking atm and have been for a while so i know what a difficult task it is! :no1:


Thank you  


Sent from iPhone


----------



## TWreptiles

tremerz97 said:


> I was thinking about cutting a hole in the top and using a bracket to get it further away from the substrate. the basking spot will be on the sandstone though


yeah man just cut a whole in the top, get some steel gauze (small guage wire mesh) from ebay and screw it in, then just find which watt ceramic or spott works best and have it in a reflector dome over the gauze. i haven't read much about the uv, i suppos it can't do any harm and will either do nothing or be a benefit :2thumb:


----------



## KingRedbeardI

retrobangs said:


> I've got artificial grasses by komodo. Some lime and yellow others in green. Also ordering some artificial cactus Exo terra plants. They all go nicely with hides. Plus different vines that I've attached to the walls
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone


Bit concerned about climbing with cactuses, I know theyre not that high but still lol.

I'll have to have a look on Amazon later.
That being said, it'll all have to fit in with my Hobbit theme :mf_dribble:


----------



## babychessie

KingRedbeardI said:


> Bit concerned about climbing with cactuses, I know theyre not that high but still lol.
> 
> I'll have to have a look on Amazon later.
> That being said, it'll all have to fit in with my Hobbit theme :mf_dribble:


sigh... if only it were cheaper..

WETA Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey Lord of The Rings LOTR Bag End Diorama Statue | eBay 
:mf_dribble: :mf_dribble:

but hey...you could always have a little Gandalf.. 

LORD OF THE RINGS FIGURES GANDALF THE GREY | eBay


----------



## KingRedbeardI

babychessie said:


> sigh... if only it were cheaper..
> 
> WETA Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey Lord of The Rings LOTR Bag End Diorama Statue | eBay
> :mf_dribble: :mf_dribble:
> 
> but hey...you could always have a little Gandalf..
> 
> LORD OF THE RINGS FIGURES GANDALF THE GREY | eBay


:gasp: Mother of god... WANT.

Thinking about trying to find little statues of the dwarves & Bilbo too and putting them around his mountain hide when I've made it, and also maybe a statue of Bard. That seems like a lot though :lol2:


----------



## TWreptiles

finally got some half decent (compared to the others) pictures of my little mack snow eclipse boy :2thumb: currently uploading and shall be on soon


----------



## TWreptiles

first up a picture of my radar boy that doesn't really show much but i think it's cool


now on to leonard 







he's got an awesome leg pattern 

speckly tail

the head pattern seems to be fading each shed and looks cool

she kept trying to crawl on top of the camera :bash:


hope you enjoy, tom :2thumb:


----------



## retrobangs

TWreptiles said:


> first up a picture of my radar boy that doesn't really show much but i think it's cool
> [URL=http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w463/TALWreptiles/IMG_01011_zps7a0ad396.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> now on to leonard
> [URL=http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w463/TALWreptiles/IMG_01701_zpsc2471688.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w463/TALWreptiles/IMG_01711_zps64bddcc7.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w463/TALWreptiles/IMG_01731_zps3511872a.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w463/TALWreptiles/IMG_01781_zpse6192e4a.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w463/TALWreptiles/IMG_01791_zps68d46e88.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w463/TALWreptiles/IMG_01831_zps657fe2c8.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w463/TALWreptiles/IMG_01881_zps94fb568c.jpg]image[/URL]
> he's got an awesome leg pattern
> [URL=http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w463/TALWreptiles/IMG_01891_zps88725d70.jpg]image[/URL]
> speckly tail
> [URL=http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w463/TALWreptiles/IMG_01871_zps4e2f65e7.jpg]image[/URL]
> the head pattern seems to be fading each shed and looks cool
> [URL=http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w463/TALWreptiles/IMG_01821_zps34d803ac.jpg]image[/URL]
> she kept trying to crawl on top of the camera :bash:
> [URL=http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w463/TALWreptiles/IMG_01741_zps4abd17da.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> hope you enjoy, tom :2thumb:


very cute


----------



## LeoBoris

Some stunning hatchling's been hatched this year, amazing! Think I may need to expand my collection :whistling2:


----------



## joshhammond

just realised that i dont often put up pics of ALL of nugget. here you go  (plus ive been playing with my new camera. photograph ALL the reptiles


----------



## LeoBoris

joshhammond said:


> just realised that i dont often put up pics of ALL of nugget. here you go  (plus ive been playing with my new camera. photograph ALL the reptiles
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Every time I've seen a picture of nugget he has his mouth open and toungue half way out! hahah!


----------



## joshhammond

LeoBoris said:


> Every time I've seen a picture of nugget he has his mouth open and toungue half way out! hahah!


she has mbd, so her jaw doesnt shut properly. it does give her a cheeky little grin though  its taken a while, but she can now catch food on her own, which is great


----------



## LeoBoris

joshhammond said:


> she has mbd, so her jaw doesnt shut properly. it does give her a cheeky little grin though  its taken a while, but she can now catch food on her own, which is great


Give it to her it does make her look much more cute! MDB under control now and not getting any worse? 
As I understand MBD once damage is done you don't recover fully from it do they? :blush:


----------



## retrobangs

joshhammond said:


> just realised that i dont often put up pics of ALL of nugget. here you go  (plus ive been playing with my new camera. photograph ALL the reptiles
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


awwww she's just EVEN cuter in full lol


----------



## KingRedbeardI

joshhammond said:


> she has mbd, so her jaw doesnt shut properly. it does give her a cheeky little grin though  its taken a while, but she can now catch food on her own, which is great


I've always wondered with MDB, as I'm slightly new to this sort of stuff, do conditions like Nugget's ever fully heal and go back to normal?


----------



## Donna w

I've not posted for a while so I thought I would share a recent pic.


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Just walked into my room and caught Smaug climbing on one of his hides, which he hasn't done since I first got him and put him into the viv to explore. When he saw me he jumped off it and looked at me as if I'd caught him watching adult movies or something. :gasp::lolsign:


----------



## ayrshire bob

I rearranged Bubbles viv, got a new hide (on the right) which has a water dish and a mealworm dish on top! See how well it goes down... 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## retrobangs

donna w said:


> i've not posted for a while so i thought i would share a recent pic.
> 
> image


awwwwwwwww


----------



## LeoBoris

Donna w said:


> I've not posted for a while so I thought I would share a recent pic.
> 
> image


Nice leo has eyes exactly like mine! :no1:



ayrshire bob said:


> image
> 
> I rearranged Bubbles viv, got a new hide (on the right) which has a water dish and a mealworm dish on top! See how well it goes down...


Nice vivarium like that, not keen on the leaves but thats my opinion :lol2:


----------



## TillyStar

ayrshire bob said:


> image
> 
> I rearranged Bubbles viv, got a new hide (on the right) which has a water dish and a mealworm dish on top! See how well it goes down...
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 4


this is such a great idea, i would love this for ralph, as he never touches the mealworm dish, yet eats them if i put them in front of him, and he rests on his cave a lot! may i ask where you got it from?

viv looks great as well :2thumb:


----------



## TillyStar

KingRedbeardI said:


> What sort of plants do you guys keep in your Leo's enclosures? Im thinking about getting some artificial ones just to make it look nicer, it's a bit bare at the moment, with just his 3 hides, water dish, mealworm bowl and a little calcium cap :gasp:


i've got a couple of exo terra artificial plants; a cactus and some sprouting desert tree thing. i also have a non-artificial rose of jericho which, when in its dried up state, looks good with the desert theme  this is on the second floor shelf, ralph hasn't to my knowledge ventured past the first shelf yet (but who knows what he gets up to in the middle of the night?  )


----------



## Mr Chad

I have multiple hides, fake cactus, skulls, branches, fake vines and plants, sand boxes, platforms, driftwood, resin rocks.......

I think they are spoilt!


----------



## TillyStar

*Question about 'taming' new leo*

I just have a question when is the best time of day to encourage Ralph to interact. I have only had him a week so I am not rushing in any way, but just wanting some advice! He sleeps outside the hides all the time I am home, and doesn't care much if I have to put my hands over/across him to moisten the moist hide or faff about with something, so he is obviously feeling very secure, but he is rarely particularly interested in my hand if i present it to him - a brief sniff and then he walks away. I only present my hand to him if he is awake of course, he has brief moments in the day when he does a half-lap around the hot side. when he is hungry (from around 8pm he gets an expectant look and stance, like 'where's my food?!') i offer him a mealworm, and once a waxworm, from my hand, which he will take but he is too much in hyped-food mode to be interested in anything beyond (he is waiting for the locust swarm  ) - he also has a pretty poor aim when something is in my hand and usually bites my fingers with gusto a bit before getting the worm - and looks very disappointed, haha. I know it will take time of course, my only "concern" timewise is for a full vivarium clean which it says should happen every month, and weighing him, obviously he will have to be hand-tame before I can do those things? 

also, the thermostat took a good few days to get past 32.5 but now, even though it only supposedly goes to 34 degrees it fluctuates between 33.3 and 34.8!! and ralph LOVES it. never moves from the hot side and is completely splayed out on the ground, legs all over the shop :flrt:the most he will move is to climb on top of the cave.


----------



## TillyStar

babychessie said:


> Aw yes! Super snows are fabdidoo, Artisan's ss boy Winter is a real stunner too! You'll have to post a couple of piccies of him and show off his sexy Rach


yes please! and if any supersnow babies are expected in the next few months i would probably be pretty keen  

my beautiful OH is building me a supersturdy cabinet on which to house Ralph's viv (currently it has taken over the dining table) and another vivarium could quite successfully be housed on top of the other I imagine? (have seen triple viv stacks on Swell)


----------



## LovLight

joshhammond said:


> just realised that i dont often put up pics of ALL of nugget. here you go  (plus ive been playing with my new camera. photograph ALL the reptiles
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Li Nugget! 
Aww how I have missed that gorgeous lil face.....and first time I have seen all of Nugget.....so Yeeeeay!

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LovLight

Not been on for quite some time again so need to catch up and see how everyones gorgeous leos are coming along! At the moment though I am practically beside myself with excitement for the upcoming Hamm show as I have got me some new additions to the gecko clan. I am most excited though about receiving this lovely fella








From Rampant Reptiles (who I would urge everyone to have snoop at.....especially those of you who love a nice mack and total eclipse) as she has some true stunners!
I was thinking of calling him Pyro but I'm sort of going off it now so any suggestions would be welcome. 
Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## retrobangs

LovLight said:


> Not been on for quite some time again so need to catch up and see how everyones gorgeous leos are coming along! At the moment though I am practically beside myself with excitement for the upcoming Hamm show as I have got me some new additions to the gecko clan. I am most excited though about receiving this lovely fella
> image
> From Rampant Reptiles (who I would urge everyone to have snoop at.....especially those of you who love a nice mack and total eclipse) as she has some true stunners!
> I was thinking of calling him Pyro but I'm sort of going off it now so any suggestions would be welcome.
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


wow, he has got an amazing shade or orange, so powerful


----------



## LovLight

retrobangs said:


> wow, he has got an amazing shade or orange, so powerful


Yes hes a pretty impressive looking chap so def looking forward to meeting him in the flesh. 
He is a 'G' Project Carrot Tail Eclipse ph Raptor from Aby lines so a lot of zing for a non visual albino. 
I cant take any credit at all for spotting him as it was the fabulous LoonyMoony who brought him to my attention......definitely a lady with a good eye for a sexy geck! Well try as I might I couldn't resist.....so he's gonna be the rather handsome stud to my Eclipse/Raptor project. 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joshhammond

*bounces up and down impatiently* COME ON GECKO EGGS! HATCH ALREADY! I WANT TO MEET THE NEW LITTLE ONES!!!!!!! 


got my rubs for the babies sorted today. 2 rubs, used a soldering iron to put air holes through the lid. kitchen roll (will be moistened) for substrate cork bark and toilet roll tubes in for them to hide under. milk bottle lids (plastic ones) for water bowls/calcium bowls


all i need now is the baby geckos..


----------



## LovLight

joshhammond said:


> *bounces up and down impatiently* COME ON GECKO EGGS! HATCH ALREADY! I WANT TO MEET THE NEW LITTLE ONES!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> got my rubs for the babies sorted today. 2 rubs, used a soldering iron to put air holes through the lid. kitchen roll (will be moistened) for substrate cork bark and toilet roll tubes in for them to hide under. milk bottle lids (plastic ones) for water bowls/calcium bowls
> 
> 
> all i need now is the baby geckos..


Ooooo exciting! What is the pairing? 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joshhammond

i'll be honest, im no good with the different morphs. i do know that the mum is a mack snow.

im not entirely sure what morph the father is. he has no black pigmentation on his skin, he has orange eyes. i'll try and find a pic and post it up.


----------



## joshhammond

heres a pick of mr "now has only 1 hemipene since he managed to hump his way to the vets!"










i have no idea what morph he is :S


----------



## LeoBoris

LovLight said:


> Not been on for quite some time again so need to catch up and see how everyones gorgeous leos are coming along! At the moment though I am practically beside myself with excitement for the upcoming Hamm show as I have got me some new additions to the gecko clan. I am most excited though about receiving this lovely fella
> image
> From Rampant Reptiles (who I would urge everyone to have snoop at.....especially those of you who love a nice mack and total eclipse) as she has some true stunners!
> I was thinking of calling him Pyro but I'm sort of going off it now so any suggestions would be welcome.
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


That leopard gecko is gorgeous, I am jealous! :bash:

What about Spyro? From the video game back in the good days of Playstation 1! Plus reptiles are dragon like


----------



## retrobangs

LovLight said:


> Yes hes a pretty impressive looking chap so def looking forward to meeting him in the flesh.
> He is a 'G' Project Carrot Tail Eclipse ph Raptor from Aby lines so a lot of zing for a non visual albino.
> I cant take any credit at all for spotting him as it was the fabulous LoonyMoony who brought him to my attention......definitely a lady with a good eye for a sexy geck! Well try as I might I couldn't resist.....so he's gonna be the rather handsome stud to my Eclipse/Raptor project.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


Next year if I get a third I shall be asking everyone to keep an eye out in that case, really is a beauty. Bet you can't wait


----------



## retrobangs

joshhammond said:


> heres a pick of mr "now has only 1 hemipene since he managed to hump his way to the vets!"
> 
> image
> 
> i have no idea what morph he is :S


lovely, you shall be having some pretty babies then


----------



## ayrshire bob

TillyStar said:


> this is such a great idea, i would love this for ralph, as he never touches the mealworm dish, yet eats them if i put them in front of him, and he rests on his cave a lot! may i ask where you got it from?
> 
> viv looks great as well :2thumb:


I got it off eBay, I'll have a look for the item number after my work and post it. It did need a bit of work though, needed to snap off and sand down a couple of sharpish bits, but it wasn't too much work and looks pretty good, although not sure he knows the worms are there, not many look to be gone in the mornings and he isn't pooping great amounts but he might just be due a shed. I will be keeping a close eye on him. Locust are vanishing though... 

Yea I know the leaves are a bit much, but was trying to give plenty of shade and shelter while he settled in, he seems to like it though, hides among the leaves a lot. So rather than trim it down and eventually remove it I might just keep it for him. It's his house after all, not mine lol. Might try without it after next deep clean and see how he reacts. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## joshhammond

retrobangs said:


> lovely, you shall be having some pretty babies then



hopefully.
any idea what morph he is?


im crossing my fingers that these eggs dont go all the way to term then collapse like my last one did


----------



## ayrshire bob

ayrshire bob said:


> I got it off eBay, I'll have a look for the item number after my work and post it. It did need a bit of work though, needed to snap off and sand down a couple of sharpish bits, but it wasn't too much work and looks pretty good, although not sure he knows the worms are there, not many look to be gone in the mornings and he isn't pooping great amounts but he might just be due a shed. I will be keeping a close eye on him. Locust are vanishing though...
> 
> Yea I know the leaves are a bit much, but was trying to give plenty of shade and shelter while he settled in, he seems to like it though, hides among the leaves a lot. So rather than trim it down and eventually remove it I might just keep it for him. It's his house after all, not mine lol. Might try without it after next deep clean and see how he reacts.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 4


http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=200946838425

Not busy at work so there is the link (it should work lol) 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## LovLight

LeoBoris said:


> That leopard gecko is gorgeous, I am jealous! :bash:
> 
> What about Spyro? From the video game back in the good days of Playstation 1! Plus reptiles are dragon like


Aww thank you 
I think he's splendid and hopefully will give a nice colour injection into my raptors 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LovLight

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LovLight

joshhammond said:


> heres a pick of mr "now has only 1 hemipene since he managed to hump his way to the vets!"
> 
> image
> 
> i have no idea what morph he is :S


I'm not sure why but this pic is teeny tiny on my phone and isn't letting me zoom.....but from the lil mini pic I can see and a bit of a squint he looks like a lovely sunglow 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joshhammond

LovLight said:


> I'm not sure why but this pic is teeny tiny on my phone and isn't letting me zoom.....but from the lil mini pic I can see and a bit of a squint he looks like a lovely sunglow
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


thanks  hopefully it'll enlarge and you'll be able to see the pic better.


gah! the annoying thing about these eggs is i cant remember exactly when they were laid. i know they were laid before the snake eggs, which were laid 40 days ago. they are being incubated at around 29/30 degrees celcius. so should hatch any day now. (if my working out is correct and im relatively close with the guess work)


----------



## LovLight

joshhammond said:


> thanks  hopefully it'll enlarge and you'll be able to see the pic better.
> 
> 
> gah! the annoying thing about these eggs is i cant remember exactly when they were laid. i know they were laid before the snake eggs, which were laid 40 days ago. they are being incubated at around 29/30 degrees celcius. so should hatch any day now. (if my working out is correct and im relatively close with the guess work)


Next time right down the lay dates lol 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joshhammond

LovLight said:


> Next time right down the lay dates lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


i usually do! as well as put a pic of the eggs on facebook the same day (so i know when they were laid)


----------



## LovLight

joshhammond said:


> i usually do! as well as put a pic of the eggs on facebook the same day (so i know when they were laid)


See thats age that.....getting forgetful lol 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joshhammond

LovLight said:


> See thats age that.....getting forgetful lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


i forget loads of things!!!!


anyway, on another gecko related note, i just had a slight panic since i couldnt find big boy... turns out he had got UNDER the moss in his moist hide!


----------



## joshhammond

so it was feeding time. 

all my geckos happily take waxworms (as a treat) and crickets from my hands. got this picture of maggie just after she snaffled a cricket!


----------



## Mr Chad

joshhammond said:


> heres a pick of mr "now has only 1 hemipene since he managed to hump his way to the vets!"
> 
> image
> 
> i have no idea what morph he is :S


Looks like a sunglow to me too. Nice chunky man.


----------



## KingRedbeardI

What's the lighting situation like in your guys' reptile rooms?
My leo doesn't have any lighting in his enclosure, but just gets natural light from a window in the room. It seems fine, as his sleeping pattern is normal - sleeps all day, comes out and roams his enclosure at about 7pm waiting for his food, but as he's in my bedroom I'd still like to be able to sit in there of a night without being in pitch black. I've got a small, dim lamp that I keep on the floor, which doesn't seem to bother him as it barely emits any light into his viv, I'd say just about enough so that I can make out the outline of his body when he's still, but I've only had to use it two or three times so can't be sure whether it would effect him.

Anyone else in a similar position? Don't wanna mess up his day/night schedule!


----------



## joshhammond

KingRedbeardI said:


> What's the lighting situation like in your guys' reptile rooms?
> My leo doesn't have any lighting in his enclosure, but just gets natural light from a window in the room. It seems fine, as his sleeping pattern is normal - sleeps all day, comes out and roams his enclosure at about 7pm waiting for his food, but as he's in my bedroom I'd still like to be able to sit in there of a night without being in pitch black. I've got a small, dim lamp that I keep on the floor, which doesn't seem to bother him as it barely emits any light into his viv, I'd say just about enough so that I can make out the outline of his body when he's still, but I've only had to use it two or three times so can't be sure whether it would effect him.
> 
> Anyone else in a similar position? Don't wanna mess up his day/night schedule!



my geckos dont have any lighting in their vivs, but get plenty of light from the window. they all seem happy enough 

i often have a bedside lamp on at night (if im reading or playing videogames or whatever) and it doesnt bother them (or my snakes) at all


----------



## KingRedbeardI

joshhammond said:


> my geckos dont have any lighting in their vivs, but get plenty of light from the window. they all seem happy enough
> 
> i often have a bedside lamp on at night (if im reading or playing videogames or whatever) and it doesnt bother them (or my snakes) at all


Awesome! I'm not in here much during the evening unless I go to bed early but just wanted to make sure :2thumb:


----------



## ayrshire bob

joshhammond said:


> my geckos dont have any lighting in their vivs, but get plenty of light from the window. they all seem happy enough
> 
> i often have a bedside lamp on at night (if im reading or playing videogames or whatever) and it doesnt bother them (or my snakes) at all


I find when I have bedside lamps on the 2 I have are less active, my Leo is a bit bolder but not too keen on it, and my crestie won't get out to roam unless it's dark, or close to it. They are all different I guess. Maybe try and see how your geck reacts? 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## BretJordan

Hey guys just a quick update. Loki is fine still gaining weight and eating like an absolute beast haha. Moved him into my new house today after finally getting my own place! Yay!! 2 bedroom house and the second bedroom contains Snooze me and my missus's horsefield tortoise, Loki my Leo as you lot know, Pumpkin my crestie  only one left to bring my little Oreo who's still at my parents  so perhaps a viv stack next haha although I am liking the looks of a blue tongue skink and really wanting one. Haha. 

Nice to see you back Lovlight and Personally I really like the name Pyro. Although I'm guessing you're wanting something to do with fire/flames so how abouts Cinder, Scorch, Singe hmm really like Pyro though.. Anyway..

Thanks guys, Bret.


----------



## LovLight

KingRedbeardI said:


> What's the lighting situation like in your guys' reptile rooms?
> My leo doesn't have any lighting in his enclosure, but just gets natural light from a window in the room. It seems fine, as his sleeping pattern is normal - sleeps all day, comes out and roams his enclosure at about 7pm waiting for his food, but as he's in my bedroom I'd still like to be able to sit in there of a night without being in pitch black. I've got a small, dim lamp that I keep on the floor, which doesn't seem to bother him as it barely emits any light into his viv, I'd say just about enough so that I can make out the outline of his body when he's still, but I've only had to use it two or three times so can't be sure whether it would effect him.
> 
> Anyone else in a similar position? Don't wanna mess up his day/night schedule!


Ya know the glow in the dark stars you can get for kids rooms.....the ones that stick on the ceiling? .......get a couple of packs of them and stick a few to the roof of each viv. Works a treat that as they only 'glow for a few hours after lights out (absorb sunlight in the day) but are not bright enough to disturb the leo.....but give off just enough 'glow for you to be able to potter about wuthout putting the main lights on and disturb them 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DragonFish66

LovLight said:


> Not been on for quite some time again so need to catch up and see how everyones gorgeous leos are coming along! At the moment though I am practically beside myself with excitement for the upcoming Hamm show as I have got me some new additions to the gecko clan. I am most excited though about receiving this lovely fella
> image
> From Rampant Reptiles (who I would urge everyone to have snoop at.....especially those of you who love a nice mack and total eclipse) as she has some true stunners!
> I was thinking of calling him Pyro but I'm sort of going off it now so any suggestions would be welcome.
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2





joshhammond said:


> heres a pick of mr "now has only 1 hemipene since he managed to hump his way to the vets!"
> 
> image
> 
> i have no idea what morph he is :S


Both very nice leos :mf_dribble: :2thumb:


----------



## SamIAmNot

*Leopard Gecko Breeders?*

I want to get a leo in the near future and I will be a first time owner but I can't seem to find a breeder. Does anyone know any, preferably in the south west?


----------



## DragonFish66

SamIAmNot said:


> I want to get a leo in the near future and I will be a first time owner but I can't seem to find a breeder. Does anyone know any, preferably in the south west?


Have a look in the classified section you can set your search for the southwest there's always someone selling leos :2thumb:


----------



## LovLight

BretJordan said:


> Hey guys just a quick update. Loki is fine still gaining weight and eating like an absolute beast haha. Moved him into my new house today after finally getting my own place! Yay!! 2 bedroom house and the second bedroom contains Snooze me and my missus's horsefield tortoise, Loki my Leo as you lot know, Pumpkin my crestie  only one left to bring my little Oreo who's still at my parents  so perhaps a viv stack next haha although I am liking the looks of a blue tongue skink and really wanting one. Haha.
> 
> Nice to see you back Lovlight and Personally I really like the name Pyro. Although I'm guessing you're wanting something to do with fire/flames so how abouts Cinder, Scorch, Singe hmm really like Pyro though.. Anyway..
> 
> Thanks guys, Bret.


Thanks Bret 
Maybe I should stick to Pyro.....cant nick Scorch as Artisan already has a lil Scorch (hes a belter to and clutchmate to my own lil Uffy...who I must show off in here) I have a sort of loose planetary/elements theme going on name wise....but he does kinda look a bit like a Pyro 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Artisan

LovLight said:


> Thanks Bret
> Maybe I should stick to Pyro.....cant nick Scorch as Artisan already has a lil Scorch (hes a belter to and clutchmate to my own lil Uffy...who I must show off in here) I have a sort of loose planetary/elements theme going on name wise....but he does kinda look a bit like a Pyro
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


I like pyro hun....here's another to throw into the mix...Ifrit - huge supernatural winged creature of fire....I know he hasnt got wings....but neither has my phoenix - and she's a bird! :lol2:

Ifrit - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## LovLight

Artisan said:


> I like pyro hun....here's another to throw into the mix...Ifrit - huge supernatural winged creature of fire....I know he hasnt got wings....but neither has my phoenix - and she's a bird! :lol2:
> 
> Ifrit - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Oooo thanks hun 
Shall have a sneaky peeks at that one.....I have to think of a new name for my intended "Phoenix" now too since you beat me to it lol 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Artisan

LovLight said:


> Oooo thanks hun
> Shall have a sneaky peeks at that one.....I have to think of a new name for my intended "Phoenix" now too since you beat me to it lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


I dont see why you cant still use the same name Phoenix hun if you really like it


----------



## LovLight

Artisan said:


> I dont see why you cant still use the same name Phoenix hun if you really like it


True.....I may do for now as I cabt think of anything else lol.....got all these new names to think of......not that I'm complaining. .....I cant wait to meet my lil troupe! The only one I'm set on at the mo is "Zion" for my lil w&y ms raptor 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Artisan

LovLight said:


> True.....I may do for now as I cabt think of anything else lol.....got all these new names to think of......not that I'm complaining. .....I cant wait to meet my lil troupe! The only one I'm set on at the mo is "Zion" for my lil w&y ms raptor
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


:lol2: at least I have only one more name to think of for the potential mack eclipse girly (fingers crossed she turns out a mack) .... then I wont have to think of another name until hatchie time


----------



## babychessie

Mr Chad said:


> I have multiple hides, fake cactus, skulls, branches, fake vines and plants, sand boxes, platforms, driftwood, resin rocks.......
> 
> I think they are spoilt!


mine as so spoilt too...*sigh* :lol2:



TillyStar said:


> yes please! and if any supersnow babies are expected in the next few months i would probably be pretty keen
> 
> my beautiful OH is building me a supersturdy cabinet on which to house Ralph's viv (currently it has taken over the dining table) and another vivarium could quite successfully be housed on top of the other I imagine? (have seen triple viv stacks on Swell)


Beginning of next year possibly 



LovLight said:


> Not been on for quite some time again so need to catch up and see how everyones gorgeous leos are coming along! At the moment though I am practically beside myself with excitement for the upcoming Hamm show as I have got me some new additions to the gecko clan. I am most excited though about receiving this lovely fella
> image
> From Rampant Reptiles (who I would urge everyone to have snoop at.....especially those of you who love a nice mack and total eclipse) as she has some true stunners!
> I was thinking of calling him Pyro but I'm sort of going off it now so any suggestions would be welcome.
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


Lovely to see you back on here! He's beautiful! :mf_dribble:
Another name suggestion.. Ember or Blaze? (although actually I like Pyro the best : victory 
I spend many hours drooling over Rampant reptiles, they have such stunning eclipses! Unfortunately I have no way of getting to Hamm or any of the other shows they go to (boohoo)! 
You should post some piccies of Uffy and Aura on here! They are so beautiful! 
:mf_dribble: 




LovLight said:


> Ya know the glow in the dark stars you can get for kids rooms.....the ones that stick on the ceiling? .......get a couple of packs of them and stick a few to the roof of each viv. Works a treat that as they only 'glow for a few hours after lights out (absorb sunlight in the day) but are not bright enough to disturb the leo.....but give off just enough 'glow for you to be able to potter about wuthout putting the main lights on and disturb them


THIS, this is genuinely possibly the best idea I've ever heard. You are brilliant. I have got to do this! :jump:


----------



## retrobangs

babychessie said:


> mine as so spoilt too...*sigh* :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Beginning of next year possibly
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely to see you back on here! He's beautiful! :mf_dribble:
> Another name suggestion.. Ember or Blaze? (although actually I like Pyro the best : victory
> I spend many hours drooling over Rampant reptiles, they have such stunning eclipses! Unfortunately I have no way of getting to Hamm or any of the other shows they go to (boohoo)!
> You should post some piccies of Uffy and Aura on here! They are so beautiful!
> :mf_dribble:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS, this is genuinely possibly the best idea I've ever heard. You are brilliant. I have got to do this! :jump:


o0o I like Ember, original


----------



## Artisan

I have an 8 foot boa called Ember ....so named for the deep red splodges on her big ole tail. Cracking name :2thumb:


----------



## retrobangs

Weighed the girls last night, in a week Alura has gained 3g now at 49g and Leeloo 2g now at 49g, Can't believe Alura is half her age and the same size, this baby eats!!! Think Leeloo will always be a small adult but maybe thats due to her being from a pet shop (she was my first so she looked big to me at the time).

Heres a quick pic of each with their dad lol "bonding time"
Leeloo
 








Alura


----------



## DragonFish66

retrobangs said:


> Weighed the girls last night, in a week Alura has gained 3g now at 49g and Leeloo 2g now at 49g, Can't believe Alura is half her age and the same size, this baby eats!!! Think Leeloo will always be a small adult but maybe thats due to her being from a pet shop (she was my first so she looked big to me at the time).
> 
> Heres a quick pic of each with their dad lol "bonding time"
> Leelooimage
> 
> Aluraimage


Its surprised me how fast they grow only had my young un a few weeks and she's now 40g from 20 when I got her


----------



## retrobangs

DragonFish66 said:


> Its surprised me how fast they grow only had my young un a few weeks and she's now 40g from 20 when I got her


Thats good weight in a couple of weeks, I know Alura will be fine, she eats like a beast lol and is coming up to 5 months, so still lots of growing. Leeloo is a good 11 months and her eating is very far between so think she will stay small now.


----------



## joshhammond

still no actvity from the eggs yet.... gah! so excited about the babies. definitely going to keep at least 1 of them (if they hatch) 

i think theres something special about caring for something from the day it was born.

we did it with one of our dogs (who died a couple months ago) his mums was ours as well. we had him from the day he was born to the day he had to be put to sleep.

i may end up looking for name suggestions  of course if/when they do hatch they will probably end up being named after walking dead characters or maybe game of thrones characters.


COME ON BABIES! HATCH!


----------



## LovLight

babychessie said:


> mine as so spoilt too...*sigh* :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Beginning of next year possibly
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely to see you back on here! He's beautiful! :mf_dribble:
> Another name suggestion.. Ember or Blaze? (although actually I like Pyro the best : victory
> I spend many hours drooling over Rampant reptiles, they have such stunning eclipses! Unfortunately I have no way of getting to Hamm or any of the other shows they go to (boohoo)!
> You should post some piccies of Uffy and Aura on here! They are so beautiful!
> :mf_dribble:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS, this is genuinely possibly the best idea I've ever heard. You are brilliant. I have got to do this! :jump:


Aww thanks hun :blush:
Yes I do like Ember and Blaze....think I may hae to stick a few in a hat to choose lol.....only issue with Ember for me is thats its a leo morph which potentially I'll be working with at some stage having a raptor base so could get confuddling lol 

I loiter a lot on Rampant Reptiles page too lol since Lunar first directed me there... .I dont know what see does but they all seem to be awesome!
In terms of getting to Hamm though hun, I don't drive or anything so I'm not going myself. Insteas I have the lovely RCUK couriers doing the leg work for me  

I do need to take some updates of Uffy and Aura but just for now I love this one of Uffs









I do occasionally have the odd brainwave......although few and far between lol 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LovLight

My lil holdback from this year Kiki 
Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joshhammond

^^^^ shes gorgeous!


----------



## retrobangs

joshhammond said:


> still no actvity from the eggs yet.... gah! so excited about the babies. definitely going to keep at least 1 of them (if they hatch)
> 
> i think theres something special about caring for something from the day it was born.
> 
> we did it with one of our dogs (who died a couple months ago) his mums was ours as well. we had him from the day he was born to the day he had to be put to sleep.
> 
> i may end up looking for name suggestions  of course if/when they do hatch they will probably end up being named after walking dead characters or maybe game of thrones characters.
> 
> 
> COME ON BABIES! HATCH!


That's really sweet, you'll be mummy/daddy from birth , looking forward to the hatchies pics. Do you think you'll end up being able to part with the other one if there's only two - could be hard


----------



## DragonFish66

retrobangs said:


> Thats good weight in a couple of weeks, I know Alura will be fine, she eats like a beast lol and is coming up to 5 months, so still lots of growing. Leeloo is a good 11 months and her eating is very far between so think she will stay small now.


Yer I think it was around 4 to 6 weeks worth the strange thing is I hadn't noticed any growth she looked the same to me as when I first got her through she's taken to the mealys really well not interested in the morios yet but I dare say soon


----------



## retrobangs

LovLight said:


> Aww thanks hun :blush:
> Yes I do like Ember and Blaze....think I may hae to stick a few in a hat to choose lol.....only issue with Ember for me is thats its a leo morph which potentially I'll be working with at some stage having a raptor base so could get confuddling lol
> 
> I loiter a lot on Rampant Reptiles page too lol since Lunar first directed me there... .I dont know what see does but they all seem to be awesome!
> In terms of getting to Hamm though hun, I don't drive or anything so I'm not going myself. Insteas I have the lovely RCUK couriers doing the leg work for me
> 
> I do need to take some updates of Uffy and Aura but just for now I love this one of Uffs
> image
> 
> I do occasionally have the odd brainwave......although few and far between lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2



she is adorable!!!! so is kiki, love her morph


----------



## retrobangs

DragonFish66 said:


> Yer I think it was around 4 to 6 weeks worth the strange thing is I hadn't noticed any growth she looked the same to me as when I first got her through she's taken to the mealys really well not interested in the morios yet but I dare say soon


lol they don't look much bigger do they, have a look at her hind legs though, as mine have got bigger they have some right chunky thighs lol this is how I can see now, Leeloo is like mucho man.

Haven't tried Morios yet, let me know how they go. Mine both eat Mealworms and Leeloo has Been Allowed a single waxworm since I got her just to encourage some weight. 

Not sure I've seen pics of yours either ...?


----------



## joshhammond

retrobangs said:


> That's really sweet, you'll be mummy/daddy from birth , looking forward to the hatchies pics. Do you think you'll end up being able to part with the other one if there's only two - could be hard


probably not... what a shame that would be if i had to keep both the babies.

oh no, however would i live with myself not letting other people have them? 



(im only going to keep 1 or 2 of the corn snake babies when they hatch though)


----------



## retrobangs

joshhammond said:


> probably not... what a shame that would be if i had to keep both the babies.
> 
> oh no, however would i live with myself not letting other people have them?
> 
> 
> 
> (im only going to keep 1 or 2 of the corn snake babies when they hatch though)


LOL I'm all for keeping them both , that's why not sure if I could breed, I'd earn no money as I'm too darn soft.

Wow snake babies on the way too awesome, you'll be having grandkids before you know it lol


----------



## DragonFish66

retrobangs said:


> lol they don't look much bigger do they, have a look at her hind legs though, as mine have got bigger they have some right chunky thighs lol this is how I can see now, Leeloo is like mucho man.
> 
> Haven't tried Morios yet, let me know how they go. Mine both eat Mealworms and Leeloo has Been Allowed a single waxworm since I got her just to encourage some weight.
> 
> Not sure I've seen pics of yours either ...?


3 of them are on them they go for them before the mealys through they are all bigger than the hypo 



joshhammond said:


> probably not... what a shame that would be if i had to keep both the babies.
> 
> oh no, however would i live with myself not letting other people have them?
> 
> 
> 
> (im only going to keep 1 or 2 of the corn snake babies when they hatch though)


Have they hatched yet the corns, I've kept a pair of mine back hopefully they might give me some hybino motleys if that's what they call them the pair are motley het amel hypo was expecting normal het motley but the hypo I bred had an unknown het it was motley so pleased with the result they have just taken there second feed with no problem


----------



## joshhammond

retrobangs said:


> LOL I'm all for keeping them both , that's why not sure if I could breed, I'd earn no money as I'm too darn soft.
> 
> Wow snake babies on the way too awesome, you'll be having grandkids before you know it lol


haha! good thing about the snake babies is they require very little space! already got everything set up for them, just waiting for hatchlings now.


im really excited about the gecko babies though. im hoping i can get plenty of photos during the hatching process  im sure there will be LOTS of pictures posted on here. they've been incubated for a quick hatch (29degrees c) so hopefully i should have a couple of boys 

im really interested to see what the combination between maggie (mack snow) and clive (who according to people on here is a sunglow) will look like


----------



## Artisan

Some updated pics of little Seren.....starting to get her "Freckles of cuteness" now...she is soooooo easy on the eye this one (but I think that of all mine ha ha)

Not the sharpest of pics but the light was low.


----------



## TillyStar

retrobangs said:


> Weighed the girls last night, in a week Alura has gained 3g now at 49g and Leeloo 2g now at 49g, Can't believe Alura is half her age and the same size, this baby eats!!! Think Leeloo will always be a small adult but maybe thats due to her being from a pet shop (she was my first so she looked big to me at the time).
> 
> Heres a quick pic of each with their dad lol "bonding time"
> Leelooimage
> 
> Aluraimage


wow, alura is only a month older than ralph but probably twice the size!!!! brilliant photo of her as well, she has an inscrutable, almost provocative look in her eyes!! 
they are both super cute :flrt:


----------



## Mr Chad

LovLight said:


> image
> 
> My lil holdback from this year Kiki
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


Gorgeous, want want want. :mf_dribble:


----------



## TillyStar

LovLight said:


> Ya know the glow in the dark stars you can get for kids rooms.....the ones that stick on the ceiling? .......get a couple of packs of them and stick a few to the roof of each viv. Works a treat that as they only 'glow for a few hours after lights out (absorb sunlight in the day) but are not bright enough to disturb the leo.....but give off just enough 'glow for you to be able to potter about wuthout putting the main lights on and disturb them
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


love this!! definitely doing it and i always wanted this as a child in my bedroom ceiling so a little dream come true :2thumb: it will look amazing!!


----------



## LovLight

Artisan said:


> Some updated pics of little Seren.....starting to get her "Freckles of cuteness" now...she is soooooo easy on the eye this one (but I think that of all mine ha ha)
> 
> Not the sharpest of pics but the light was low.
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20130902_094253_zps5b5641b4.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20130902_094127_zpsac085379.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20130902_094227_zps9b585b3a.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20130902_094244_zps950c007b.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20130902_094124_zps2364f282.jpg]image[/URL]


Awwww my second ever hatchie looking all grown up and gorgeous. .......loving the 'freckles of cutenes'! 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LovLight

Mr Chad said:


> Gorgeous, want want want. :mf_dribble:


Nope.....mine all mine all mine! 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ayrshire bob

Love the glow in the dark stars idea! GENIUS! 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## LovLight

ayrshire bob said:


> Love the glow in the dark stars idea! GENIUS!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 4


Why thank you.....I been telling me other half that I am for years but he won't believe me! 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lupi lou

Random question, but what age ranges are Leos classed as for
- Hatchling
-Juvenile 
-sub adult 
- Adult 

My boy is 6 months now so is he classed as a juvenile or would he be considered to be a sub adult?


----------



## Mr Chad

lupi lou said:


> Random question, but what age ranges are Leos classed as for
> - Hatchling
> -Juvenile
> -sub adult
> - Adult
> 
> My boy is 6 months now so is he classed as a juvenile or would he be considered to be a sub adult?


Think you're right, dont think they're an adult until 12 months.


----------



## Rosie the Leo

Hi, am struggling to upload a pic to the post (any tips?!), but I've just bought what I believe to be an adult female Leopard Mack Snow Temper Albino - that's what the breeder called it, but a quick Google suggests its actually TRemper, not Temper??
She's quite pink at the moment (due to finishing a skin-shed), hence "Rosie"!
I've read a bit about how all the relatively recent breeding of many morphs is likely to affect their health and life expectancy etc - is that the general consensus, or does she have as good a chance as a pure Leo?
Finally, is there any easy way to determine her approximate age?

Cheers Guys!

Nick


----------



## Mr Chad

Rosie the Leo said:


> Hi, am struggling to upload a pic to the post (any tips?!), but I've just bought what I believe to be an adult female Leopard Mack Snow Temper Albino - that's what the breeder called it, but a quick Google suggests its actually TRemper, not Temper??
> She's quite pink at the moment (due to finishing a skin-shed), hence "Rosie"!
> I've read a bit about how all the relatively recent breeding of many morphs is likely to affect their health and life expectancy etc - is that the general consensus, or does she have as good a chance as a pure Leo?
> Finally, is there any easy way to determine her approximate age?
> 
> Cheers Guys!
> 
> Nick


Hi :welcome:

It's Tremper, named after the breeder Ron Tremper.

To my knowledge the only morphs that have medical issues are ones that have enigma syndrome, they have neurological problems such as walking in circles and staring into space.

An albino leo can live as long as any other you just need to be careful with bright lights.

Age is difficult as it depends on the parents, some can weigh one thing and way as much as an older leo. 

As for pics you'll need to upload to a site like photobucket and use the tags. Or find a pic and right click, copy image URL and then use the button above (mountain and sun) and then paste in the URL.

Hope that helps.

A tremper mack snow would look something like this

[IMG]http://www.ekmpowershop27.com/ekmps/shops/buriramphur/images/cb12-tremper-albino-mack-snow-leopard-geckos-6160-p.jpg

a normal mack snow is like this


----------



## Rosie the Leo

Hi Mr Chad, many thanks for the welcome, the information and the advice!

Yes, she is definitely most similar in colour to the first pic, though her spots aren't grouped liked that one, and are smaller and separated; her tail is slimmer too. She doesn't have obvious striping like that one either.
I will definitely have a go at uploading the pics I have.

Lastly, you mention being careful with bright lamps - I have an ExoTerra Leo kit which included a 60 watt basking bulb (the shade is rated to 100w though) - is this likely to cause her any problems or will she know to retreat to her hidey holes if she feels any discomfort?


----------



## TWreptiles

Rosie the Leo said:


> Hi Mr Chad, many thanks for the welcome, the information and the advice!
> 
> Yes, she is definitely most similar in colour to the first pic, though her spots aren't grouped liked that one, and are smaller and separated; her tail is slimmer too. She doesn't have obvious striping like that one either.
> I will definitely have a go at uploading the pics I have.
> 
> Lastly, you mention being careful with bright lamps - I have an ExoTerra Leo kit which included a 60 watt basking bulb (the shade is rated to 100w though) - is this likely to cause her any problems or will she know to retreat to her hidey holes if she feels any discomfort?


don't use the spotlight, they're not a basking lizard, get a heat mat under the viv on a thermostat


----------



## Rosie the Leo

Hi TW, thanks for the post - the basking lamp came with the ExoTerra Leo kit - is it because she has a bit of albino in her that you say I shouldn't use it?
Cheers, Nick


----------



## KingRedbeardI

joshhammond said:


> still no actvity from the eggs yet.... gah! so excited about the babies. definitely going to keep at least 1 of them (if they hatch)
> 
> i think theres something special about caring for something from the day it was born.
> 
> we did it with one of our dogs (who died a couple months ago) his mums was ours as well. we had him from the day he was born to the day he had to be put to sleep.
> 
> i may end up looking for name suggestions  of course if/when they do hatch they will probably end up being named after walking dead characters or maybe game of thrones characters.
> 
> 
> COME ON BABIES! HATCH!



Definitely would be cool to name one of them after either one of the Targaryens - but not Viserys cause he was a moron lol - or one of Daenerys's dragons, though I forget their names.


----------



## Mr Chad

Photo time














































Really happy with penny, proper chunking up.


----------



## TillyStar

Some new pictures of Ralph - he'd just had a little calcium dip, bless!!



I had to use the flash just once!! Poor Ralph <3







Love my little baby boy x x


----------



## Artisan

TillyStar said:


> Some new pictures of Ralph - he'd just had a little calcium dip, bless!!
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/P1080499_zps14d15d92.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> I had to use the flash just once!! Poor Ralph <3
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/P1080496_zpsc95c4fdc.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/P1080502_zps5c7b00b7.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/P1080501_zps839d0367.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Love my little baby boy x x


I love him too :flrt:


----------



## retrobangs

Mr Chad said:


> Photo time
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Really happy with penny, proper chunking up.


lovely jubbly


----------



## retrobangs

TillyStar said:


> Some new pictures of Ralph - he'd just had a little calcium dip, bless!!
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/P1080499_zps14d15d92.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> I had to use the flash just once!! Poor Ralph <3
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/P1080496_zpsc95c4fdc.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/P1080502_zps5c7b00b7.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/P1080501_zps839d0367.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Love my little baby boy x x


little cutey  x


----------



## LovLight

TillyStar said:


> Some new pictures of Ralph - he'd just had a little calcium dip, bless!!
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/P1080499_zps14d15d92.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> I had to use the flash just once!! Poor Ralph <3
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/P1080496_zpsc95c4fdc.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/P1080502_zps5c7b00b7.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/P1080501_zps839d0367.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Love my little baby boy x x


Aww hes a sweetie :-D

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TillyStar

thanks for your kind words for ralphie!!!

HE'S SHEDDING NOW!!!! sooo exciting! i thought his tail looks quite white last night. but i feel guilty because i didn't see him this morning - v unusual as he usually moves into the open to sleep when we get up, but i thought he probably had a heavy night and was conked out in the hot hide. so i thought i'd clean any poo etc away and usually he poos by the cool hide which he NEVER hangs out in, and i thought i could see a poo in there so lifted it up... and it was not a poo, it was ralph, mid-shed!!
surprised as he has been looking a bit grey for a while but only spent a day or so in the moist hide last week (that is, when i have been around!!)... hope his first shed in his new home (mine) goes well <3

updated: NOW he's in the moist hide  going to give him his privacy now and ignore the viv until tonight!


----------



## joshhammond

well... that was a surprise. walked by the viv and i noticed maggie sitting in her water bowl.

a few hours later and i just found an egg in the water bowl! i guess the moist hide wasnt moist enough. have put the egg in for incubation. wasnt expecting that!


----------



## babychessie

LovLight said:


> Aww thanks hun :blush:
> Yes I do like Ember and Blaze....think I may hae to stick a few in a hat to choose lol.....only issue with Ember for me is thats its a leo morph which potentially I'll be working with at some stage having a raptor base so could get confuddling lol
> 
> I loiter a lot on Rampant Reptiles page too lol since Lunar first directed me there... .I dont know what see does but they all seem to be awesome!
> In terms of getting to Hamm though hun, I don't drive or anything so I'm not going myself. Insteas I have the lovely RCUK couriers doing the leg work for me
> 
> I do need to take some updates of Uffy and Aura but just for now I love this one of Uffs
> image
> 
> I do occasionally have the odd brainwave......although few and far between lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


Ah, I didn't think of that! But I suppose it must have cost you an arm and a leg for courier that distance? 

Uffy is genuinely one of the prettiest leos I've ever seen, SO INCREDIBLY CUTE! :flrt:



LovLight said:


> image
> 
> My lil holdback from this year Kiki
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2





Artisan said:


> Some updated pics of little Seren.....starting to get her "Freckles of cuteness" now...she is soooooo easy on the eye this one (but I think that of all mine ha ha)
> 
> Not the sharpest of pics but the light was low.
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20130902_094253_zps5b5641b4.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20130902_094127_zpsac085379.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20130902_094227_zps9b585b3a.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20130902_094244_zps950c007b.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20130902_094124_zps2364f282.jpg]image[/URL]


So gorgeous, you guys are making me jealous! Gah, I'm trying so hard not to end up with more leos to keep room for my hatchies next year and it's proving unbelievably difficult! :whistling2:



TillyStar said:


> Some new pictures of Ralph - he'd just had a little calcium dip, bless!!
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/P1080499_zps14d15d92.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> I had to use the flash just once!! Poor Ralph <3
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/P1080496_zpsc95c4fdc.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/P1080502_zps5c7b00b7.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/P1080501_zps839d0367.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Love my little baby boy x x


awh, he's a sweetie!


----------



## LovLight

babychessie said:


> Ah, I didn't think of that! But I suppose it must have cost you an arm and a leg for courier that distance?
> 
> Its not actually as bad as you would expect. ..generally works out around £50 per gecko to import to one of the big shows like Hamm from America. You obviously have to then pay a courier to pick them up from Hamm if you you cant attend yourself whick is around another £75 but this is one fee that is the same if you have one or 10 coming so many people find it more worthwhile getting a few together. It does sound a bit complicated I know, and I was very nervous at first as its my first time importing, but provided you do your research and ask plenty of questions from the people your buying from its not to bad at all.
> 
> Uffy is genuinely one of the prettiest leos I've ever seen, SO INCREDIBLY CUTE! :flrt:
> 
> Thank you I think so too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So gorgeous, you guys are making me jealous! Gah, I'm trying so hard not to end up with more leos to keep room for my hatchies next year and it's proving unbelievably difficult! :whistling2:
> 
> Its a constant battle to resist!....one I fail at miserably every year lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LovLight

Lil Uffy now officially over the 50g barrier and looking cute as ever! Although for the life of me I cant understand why anyone would see this as a suitable breeding weight as to me she still looks like an iddy biddy geckling 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LovLight

Lustrous Lumi getting big now....time has come to put her up for sale which makes me sad 
Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Artisan

LovLight said:


> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> Lil Uffy now officially over the 50g barrier and looking cute as ever! Although for the life of me I cant understand why anyone would see this as a suitable breeding weight as to me she still looks like an iddy biddy geckling
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2





LovLight said:


> image
> image
> image
> 
> Lustrous Lumi getting big now....time has come to put her up for sale which makes me sad
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


Uffys looking uffin' amazeballs hun  so pretty. Scorch has decided to aquire the appetite of a adult male lion this week....so am expecting him to pile on the g's faster now. 


Lumi looks so totLly different to Seren now :gasp: im quite astonished! Totally different colours!


----------



## Jesterone

LovLight said:


> image
> image
> image
> 
> Lustrous Lumi getting big now....time has come to put her up for sale which makes me sad
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


I don't say this often as I've seen so many Leo's but that is one nice gecko. She looks fantastic. How old is she?


----------



## retrobangs

LovLight said:


> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> Lil Uffy now officially over the 50g barrier and looking cute as ever! Although for the life of me I cant understand why anyone would see this as a suitable breeding weight as to me she still looks like an iddy biddy geckling
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


she is absolutely gorj, how old is she and what morph?


----------



## retrobangs

LovLight said:


> image
> image
> image
> 
> Lustrous Lumi getting big now....time has come to put her up for sale which makes me sad
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


OMG how are you not keeping her?? I'm in love she's gorgeous, how old is she?


----------



## DragonFish66

LovLight said:


> image
> image
> image
> 
> Lustrous Lumi getting big now....time has come to put her up for sale which makes me sad
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


I don't normally like albino ish morphs :lol2: but this is nice :no1: what's in it?


----------



## Artisan

DragonFish66 said:


> I don't normally like albino ish morphs :lol2: but this is nice :no1: what's in it?


She is my Serens clutchmate and almost twin (except they look different in pattern & tones of paleness) mack snow talbino 100% het blizzard & murphy's, pos het eclipse. ....quite the little power house with that genetic make up. ..especially if the eclipse proves out in a few years!


----------



## babychessie

LovLight said:


> Its not actually as bad as you would expect. ..generally works out around £50 per gecko to import to one of the big shows like Hamm from America. You obviously have to then pay a courier to pick them up from Hamm if you you cant attend yourself whick is around another £75 but this is one fee that is the same if you have one or 10 coming so many people find it more worthwhile getting a few together. It does sound a bit complicated I know, and I was very nervous at first as its my first time importing, but provided you do your research and ask plenty of questions from the people your buying from its not to bad at all.


Oh that's interesting. I thought it'd be more complicated to import from abroad- so there's no complications with the fact you're bringing animals in from other countries (like with cats and dogs)? 

hmm,definitely bearing that in mind..but no Caro, behave, no more geckos :whip:

:lol2:


----------



## DragonFish66

Artisan said:


> She is my Serens clutchmate and almost twin (except they look different in pattern & tones of paleness) mack snow talbino 100% het blizzard & murphy's, pos het eclipse. ....quite the little power house with that genetic make up. ..especially if the eclipse proves out in a few years!


Thought it looked a lot more to it I was thinking snow was in there some were a long with other stuff its still going to take time for me to see whats what :lol2: Corns are easyer :2thumb:


----------



## DragonFish66

Well When I went into the bedroom last night this one was wanting to come out must of been waiting a while because she was asleep at first :lol2: but still not to confident to climb on my arm yet


----------



## marty5588

*All Leo's different*

I love the fact that all my Leo's are so different in temperament and character. I have three females, 1 albino, 1 normal and 1 super snow.
The Albino is very grumpy when she gets up, she takes her time to come near you and will even have a wee snap at your hand if you put it too close until she is wakened up properly. The normal one is much easier to handle, she come out straight away and will walk onto your hand then the problems start......she loves getting out and getting down on the floor. She loves exploring, but if you don't get her on the ground quick enough she jumps. She will jump off my hand onto the floor then she is off. The super snow is so chilled, as soon as the door is opened she wants out. She will climb out the door if you leave it open when cleaning her viv. 

One thing though.....I do worry about the one that likes to jump, has anyone come across this before?


----------



## Mr Chad

Saw this little guy on the classifieds and I've decided to give him a home.



He's a little enigma and I've been told exhibits signs of the syndrome when feeding- feeds on own but takes a few attempts. Sheds and poos ok. Owner is a breeder who wants him to go to a home as a pet only which is understandable. Just a small rehoming fee which is going to am animal charity. 

Home is all set up just need a few more plants which ill get later to enclose him a bit more 

Think I'm going to call him Leonard to stick with the Big Bang theme...he's currently called wonky lol


----------



## TillyStar

Wow, some amazing leo photos for breakfast!!! :flrt:



DragonFish66 said:


> Well When I went into the bedroom last night this one was wanting to come out must of been waiting a while because she was asleep at first :lol2: but still not to confident to climb on my arm yet
> 
> image
> 
> image


she's gorgoues!!!!!! Ralph stands right up at the glass at dinner time, feet up on it, but he doesn't feel confident enough to come out, or climb on to my hand either yet.



LovLight said:


> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> Lil Uffy now officially over the 50g barrier and looking cute as ever! Although for the life of me I cant understand why anyone would see this as a suitable breeding weight as to me she still looks like an iddy biddy geckling
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


it's almost ridiculous how stunning she is. 



LovLight said:


> image
> image
> image
> 
> Lustrous Lumi getting big now....time has come to put her up for sale which makes me sad
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


Also amazing! Like someone else said, I don't generally fall for the albino types but she really is amazing. Lumi is a wicked nasme too.

Ralph has emerged from his shed looking, er, pretty much the same, haha, the tail is noticebaly brighter but other than that not as huge a difference as some others I've seen... guessing this is because he is young and sheds more often than an adult? Here he is in his Phoenix glory. He is really uninterested in mealworms - the second pic shows him focusing on it but he ultimately only eats one or so per night and never touches the ones in his mealworm dish. Wondering if I should try a different kind of worm - silkworms, perhaps? I know he will be less hungry last night because he ate his skin (which he has, as it's nowhere to be found) but he still ate a few locusts.


----------



## Mr Chad

TillyStar said:


> Wow, some amazing leo photos for breakfast!!! :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> she's gorgoues!!!!!! Ralph stands right up at the glass at dinner time, feet up on it, but he doesn't feel confident enough to come out, or climb on to my hand either yet.
> 
> 
> 
> it's almost ridiculous how stunning she is.
> 
> 
> 
> Also amazing! Like someone else said, I don't generally fall for the albino types but she really is amazing. Lumi is a wicked nasme too.
> 
> Ralph has emerged from his shed looking, er, pretty much the same, haha, the tail is noticebaly brighter but other than that not as huge a difference as some others I've seen... guessing this is because he is young and sheds more often than an adult? Here he is in his Phoenix glory. He is really uninterested in mealworms - the second pic shows him focusing on it but he ultimately only eats one or so per night and never touches the ones in his mealworm dish. Wondering if I should try a different kind of worm - silkworms, perhaps? I know he will be less hungry last night because he ate his skin (which he has, as it's nowhere to be found) but he still ate a few locusts.
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/P1080509_zpsc12cb9c1.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/P1080511_zps23e2ba4e.jpg]image[/URL]


Same as mine they have to be super fresh and really wiggly or they just ignore them.


----------



## LovLight

Jesterone said:


> I don't say this often as I've seen so many Leo's but that is one nice gecko. She looks fantastic. How old is she?


Thank you 
She turned 10weeks old yesterday 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LovLight

retrobangs said:


> she is absolutely gorj, how old is she and what morph?


Uffy is 4months old and a patternless/stripe Eclipse (likely mack as she's the spittinh image of her mum Avalon) she was bred by Loonymoony hence the gorgeousness and chunkism :-D

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mr Chad

LovLight said:


> Thank you
> She turned 10weeks old yesterday
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


She looks older, so chunky and well developed.


----------



## LovLight

DragonFish66 said:


> I don't normally like albino ish morphs :lol2: but this is nice :no1: what's in it?


She is a mack snow tremper albino (although she coloured up very quickly for a mack) 100% het Blizzard and Murphys Pattenless and also with an outside chance of being het eclipse too 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LovLight

Artisan said:


> She is my Serens clutchmate and almost twin (except they look different in pattern & tones of paleness) mack snow talbino 100% het blizzard & murphy's, pos het eclipse. ....quite the little power house with that genetic make up. ..especially if the eclipse proves out in a few years!


Wrong hatchie hun lol 
Lumi is lil Neva's clutchmate. Your Seren is clutchmate to Kiki my lil holdback....they are the older two ;-)

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Artisan

LovLight said:


> Wrong hatchie hun lol
> Lumi is lil Neva's clutchmate. Your Seren is clutchmate to Kiki my lil holdback....they are the older two ;-)
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


Ahhhh stupid me :lol2: get your facts right Rach! :blush:


----------



## Mr Chad

Well the new addition is here :2thumb:

Looks so tiny compared to the other cheeky monsters. Not sure if "wonky" is male or female at the min, think its female but didn't want to stress it by checking.

Does have a little bit of a wobble it its walk but no major spinning or staring from what I can see so far. Been told its just shed and the colours certainly pop.


----------



## retrobangs

Mr Chad said:


> Well the new addition is here :2thumb:
> 
> Looks so tiny compared to the other cheeky monsters. Not sure if "wonky" is male or female at the min, think its female but didn't want to stress it by checking.
> 
> Does have a little bit of a wobble it its walk but no major spinning or staring from what I can see so far. Been told its just shed and the colours certainly pop.
> 
> 
> [URL=http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a290/chadder69/null_zpsef156989.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a290/chadder69/null_zps9ca2a92d.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a290/chadder69/null_zps9ec51b90.jpg]image[/URL]


very cute


----------



## Mr Chad

She doesn't have the colouring of an enigma but certainly has the mobility/balance problem so I'm really not sure- any thoughts people??

I'm pretty sure it's a girl and am running out of Big Bang girls!!

Possibly

Missy
Lucy
Leslie
Priya


----------



## retrobangs

Mr Chad said:


> She doesn't have the colouring of an enigma but certainly has the mobility/balance problem so I'm really not sure- any thoughts people??
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's a girl and am running out of Big Bang girls!!
> 
> Possibly
> 
> Missy
> Lucy
> Leslie
> Priya


Priya sounds nice


----------



## laksomeister

marty5588 said:


> One thing though.....I do worry about the one that likes to jump, has anyone come across this before?


Yeah, Juni also jumps if you're not quick enough. She's kinda skittish but also very curious, which turns out to be a difficult mix. When I handle her I firstly let her walk out by herself, as that's the only way she'll come out, and then just let her walk over my hands. The problem is when she reaches the end of your hand you only have a second or so to get your other hand there or she'll jump. She also seems to get more and more excited when out of the viv, cause she'll speed things up quite a bit after a little while. And when you put her in the viv again it's a fast lap and then out again ^^ She does seems to calm down a bit and just sit if you tilt your hand and let her climb up between you thumb and index finger, but not for long though


----------



## joshhammond

gah! still no baby geckos yet!


is there a specific name for baby geckos? kinda like how sheep have lambs, cows have calves etc.

gecklets? gecklings?


----------



## Mr Chad

joshhammond said:


> gah! still no baby geckos yet!
> 
> 
> is there a specific name for baby geckos? kinda like how sheep have lambs, cows have calves etc.
> 
> gecklets? gecklings?


I'd say hatching but apparently they're called geppys. 

Curiosity got the better of me and I tried a bit of repashy :whistling2:. Doesn't really taste of owt, certainly not fruity like it smells.


----------



## LovLight

joshhammond said:


> gah! still no baby geckos yet!
> 
> 
> is there a specific name for baby geckos? kinda like how sheep have lambs, cows have calves etc.
> 
> gecklets? gecklings?


I say gecklings......not because its correct....but because I think its cute 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DragonFish66

I say hatchlings for anything that comes from an egg : victory:


----------



## TillyStar

joshhammond said:


> gah! still no baby geckos yet!
> 
> 
> is there a specific name for baby geckos? kinda like how sheep have lambs, cows have calves etc.
> 
> gecklets? gecklings?


have only heard 'hatchling' but wanted to throw in the random awesomeness that baby hedgehogs are called hedgehoglets!!  i personally like to add 'ling' or 'let' onto the end of small cute things, so a geckling och gecklet would always work for me 
or geckloo of it is also a bit dopey... dunno why, that's just me!


----------



## Mr Chad

Sat watching lil wonky in the dark and she just caught 3 good size mealies straight off the bat first strike.

I'm wondering if she just has a funny walk/wobble and the missed strikes are just her leaning to hunt as she is small. 

Hedgehoglets, somehow that just seems lazy.


----------



## TillyStar

arghhhh i did the BAD thing and looked at grinning geckos' new hatchlings on facebook and fell totally in love with the female supersnow. not getting a new one already, it is way too soon, but i really really really want to! not sure you can put pix of others' leos on here, doesn't feel right, but i would direct anyone who loves leos to look at their fb hatchling album! someone, please reserve her and save me! :lol2:


----------



## TillyStar

Mr Chad said:


> Hedgehoglets, somehow that just seems lazy.


lazier than gecklet?


----------



## Mr Chad

Copied somebody's great idea about the glow in the dark stars, top idea. 300 in a box some plastic some stickers for less than £4.





Not super bright at the min as hadn't charged up for long but the Leo's looked at them transfixed :lol2:




TillyStar said:


> lazier than gecklet?


Possibly lol. I like geppy kinda similar to puppy but more lizardy hahaha


----------



## TillyStar

Mr Chad said:


> Copied somebody's great idea about the glow in the dark stars, top idea. 300 in a box some plastic some stickers for less than £4.
> 
> http://s13.photobucket.com/user/chadder69/media/null_zpsa07238d3.jpg.htmlimage
> 
> http://s13.photobucket.com/user/chadder69/media/null_zpsfa9fded4.jpg.htmlimage
> 
> Not super bright at the min as hadn't charged up for long but the Leo's looked at them transfixed :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Possibly lol. I like geppy kinda similar to puppy but more lizardy hahaha


wow, incredible! I thought they would go in the ceiling of the viv and i was wondering how they'd charge up there! it looks amazing!

geppy, very cute! hedgehoglet IS kinda lazy, but i tell you, it is very hard to say it fast. at least if you've had a little drink first


----------



## Mr Chad

TillyStar said:


> wow, incredible! I thought they would go in the ceiling of the viv and i was wondering how they'd charge up there! it looks amazing!
> 
> geppy, very cute! hedgehoglet IS kinda lazy, but i tell you, it is very hard to say it fast. at least if you've had a little drink first


There's some up there too.

I don't do little drinks :whistling2:


----------



## Artisan

Mr Chad said:


> Copied somebody's great idea about the glow in the dark stars, top idea. 300 in a box some plastic some stickers for less than £4.
> 
> [URL=http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a290/chadder69/null_zpsa07238d3.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a290/chadder69/null_zpsfa9fded4.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Not super bright at the min as hadn't charged up for long but the Leo's looked at them transfixed :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Possibly lol. I like geppy kinda similar to puppy but more lizardy hahaha


Ha ha looks great  im waiting on 700 of these to be delivered! :lol2:


----------



## Mr Chad

Artisan said:


> Ha ha looks great  im waiting on 700 of these to be delivered! :lol2:


I've got loads left only used about half as the gex kept getting in the way and wanted to play :lol2:


----------



## Artisan

Mr Chad said:


> I've got loads left only used about half as the gex kept getting in the way and wanted to play :lol2:


I figured I needed loads as I have 20 vivs to pimp :lol2:


----------



## ayrshire bob

I can't believe no one picked on Mr Chad eating Repashy lol! I tip my hat to you sir! How much did you try and what kind? Lol 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Mr Chad

ayrshire bob said:


> I can't believe no one picked on Mr Chad eating Repashy lol! I tip my hat to you sir! How much did you try and what kind? Lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 4



Haha people must just think that's normal for me.

It was the calcium plus with the Leo on the bottle. I wet my finger and the stuck it in so a decent amount. Tasted very grainy and not fruity like it smells. I was rather disappointed but I'm now looking very colourful :lol2:


----------



## babychessie

marty5588 said:


> One thing though.....I do worry about the one that likes to jump, has anyone come across this before?


I have one with a suicidal tendency to do this, he just loves exploring everything...when's he's in the mood to go..good god he will go :lol2:



Mr Chad said:


> Well the new addition is here :2thumb:
> 
> Looks so tiny compared to the other cheeky monsters. Not sure if "wonky" is male or female at the min, think its female but didn't want to stress it by checking.
> 
> Does have a little bit of a wobble it its walk but no major spinning or staring from what I can see so far. Been told its just shed and the colours certainly pop.
> 
> 
> [URL=http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a290/chadder69/null_zpsef156989.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a290/chadder69/null_zps9ca2a92d.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a290/chadder69/null_zps9ec51b90.jpg]image[/URL]


Awh, good luck with the little guy- he's sweet! 



LovLight said:


> I say gecklings......not because its correct....but because I think its cute
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


yup, I'm a 'geckling-er' too...as everyone on here had probably noticed :blush:



Mr Chad said:


> I'd say hatching but apparently they're called geppys.
> 
> Curiosity got the better of me and I tried a bit of repashy :whistling2:. Doesn't really taste of owt, certainly not fruity like it smells.


That was brave...but tbh I did try some shrimp food the other day out of curiosity, possibly the worst decision of my life so far. 



Artisan said:


> Ha ha looks great  im waiting on 700 of these to be delivered! :lol2:


Aha, I've got a load coming too- I think everyone's been inspired!


----------



## Mr Chad

babychessie said:


> I have one with a suicidal tendency to do this, he just loves exploring everything...when's he's in the mood to go..good god he will go :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Awh, good luck with the little guy- he's sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> yup, I'm a 'geckling-er' too...as everyone on here had probably noticed :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> That was brave...but tbh I did try some shrimp food the other day out of curiosity, possibly the worst decision of my life so far.
> 
> 
> 
> Aha, I've got a load coming too- I think everyone's been inspired!



Never tried shrimp food....adds to list. :blush:


----------



## DragonFish66

TillyStar said:


> Wow, some amazing leo photos for breakfast!!! :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> she's gorgoues!!!!!! Ralph stands right up at the glass at dinner time, feet up on it, but he doesn't feel confident enough to come out, or climb on to my hand either yet.


By the time my camera was ready he had opened his eyes :lol2: was fast asleep until i was stood there, If i was there in the same position as well I think if I fell asleep standing up I would prob fall over :lol2:


----------



## Artisan

Winter was out and about this morning so took a few pics


----------



## LovLight

Artisan said:


> Winter was out and about this morning so took a few pics
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20130905_090251_zps937ee1f4.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20130905_090258_zps0d12354a.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20130905_090308_zps9f2b0b84.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20130905_090310_zps1b1600e5.jpg]image[/URL]


I love his lil white socks 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joshhammond

thats a gorgeous gecko artisan.

i need to fatten maggie up. she pops out a couple of eggs and loses weight. i then manage to get her weight back up and just as its back to normal she pops out another 2 eggs! *facedesk*


----------



## Artisan

LovLight said:


> I love his lil white socks
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


 He's such a hottie :flrt:


joshhammond said:


> thats a gorgeous gecko artisan.
> 
> i need to fatten maggie up. she pops out a couple of eggs and loses weight. i then manage to get her weight back up and just as its back to normal she pops out another 2 eggs! *facedesk*


 Thanks josh. He is very easy to look at isn't he :lol2:


----------



## joshhammond

yeah. very nice 

i'll put some new pics of mine up in a sec. still learning to use the new camera, so apologies if the pics arent that good. 

not taken any of maggie. since she's just laid i dont want to be moving her about too much


----------



## Mr Chad

Wonky is deffo a girl, and one with a big appetite! Still comping on mealies with no problems.

Really need to decide the name though, can't call her wonky forever. 

Lovely pics as always rach :2thumb:


----------



## Artisan

Mr Chad said:


> Wonky is deffo a girl, and one with a big appetite! Still comping on mealies with no problems.
> 
> Really need to decide the name though, can't call her wonky forever.
> 
> Lovely pics as always rach :2thumb:


Thanks paul.

Glad to hear wonky is settling in without any issues...thats great news :2thumb:


----------



## AlJoRub

is this normal


----------



## joshhammond

got some (ok-ish) pics of 4 of my five geckos. 

One Balled Clive (apparently a sunglow according to people on here  )



























Big Boy (apparently a normal)



























My special girl maggie (im assuming she's a blizzard. correct me if im wrong)



























Dill (not sure what she is) i do know she's ridiculously hard to get photos of because whenever i get her out of her viv she wants to run EVERYWHERE!





























for some reason Dill REALLY likes my camera case...











no pics of maggie today. shes looking a bit skinny and wouldnt want anyone thinking i was neglecting her. she just keeps popping out eggs!!!!! (fertile ones too!) no male in with her and dill now.


----------



## Mr Chad

joshhammond said:


> got some (ok-ish) pics of 4 of my five geckos.
> 
> One Balled Clive (apparently a sunglow according to people on here  )
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Big Boy (apparently a normal)
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> My special girl maggie (im assuming she's a blizzard. correct me if im wrong)
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Dill (not sure what she is) i do know she's ridiculously hard to get photos of because whenever i get her out of her viv she wants to run EVERYWHERE!
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> for some reason Dill REALLY likes my camera case...
> 
> image
> 
> 
> no pics of maggie today. shes looking a bit skinny and wouldnt want anyone thinking i was neglecting her. she just keeps popping out eggs!!!!! (fertile ones too!) no male in with her and dill now.



You've labelled nugget as maggie mate.

One balled Clive, brilliant name :2thumb:


----------



## joshhammond

dammit. i dont know how to edit posts on here *faceddesk*


----------



## TillyStar

Artisan said:


> Winter was out and about this morning so took a few pics
> 
> http://s1287.photobucket.com/user/artisangeckos/media/20130905_090251_zps937ee1f4.jpg.htmlimage
> 
> http://s1287.photobucket.com/user/artisangeckos/media/20130905_090258_zps0d12354a.jpg.htmlimage
> 
> http://s1287.photobucket.com/user/artisangeckos/media/20130905_090308_zps9f2b0b84.jpg.htmlimage
> 
> http://s1287.photobucket.com/user/artisangeckos/media/20130905_090310_zps1b1600e5.jpg.htmlimage


absolute BABE, love him!!!!!! :flrt:


----------



## Artisan

TillyStar said:


> absolute BABE, love him!!!!!! :flrt:


Thank you


----------



## marty5588

Artisan said:


> Winter was out and about this morning so took a few pics
> 
> [URL="http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20130905_090251_zps937ee1f4.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL="http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20130905_090258_zps0d12354a.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL="http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20130905_090308_zps9f2b0b84.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL="http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20130905_090310_zps1b1600e5.jpg"]image[/URL]


 I have a female almost identical to winter.....she's a wee princess.


----------



## Artisan

marty5588 said:


> I have a female almost identical to winter.....she's a wee princess.


I love anything with snow in 

Have you put any pics up of your girl?


----------



## Jesterone

AlJoRub said:


> is this normal
> image


Not if you did it


----------



## AlJoRub

Jesterone said:


> Not if you did it


 I have checked and I was defiantly the leo


----------



## marty5588

Artisan said:


> I love anything with snow in
> 
> Have you put any pics up of your girl?


Not yet. I'm going to get some taken this weekend. She is a friendly wee thing, always looking to get out as soon as the viv doors are open. My only concern with her is that she doesn't seem to eat very much.


----------



## Artisan

marty5588 said:


> Not yet. I'm going to get some taken this weekend. She is a friendly wee thing, always looking to get out as soon as the viv doors are open. My only concern with her is that she doesn't seem to eat very much.


How long have you had her? If you haven't had her long she may not be fully settled in yet, some can take weeks or even months to find their feet.
What are you feeing her and how old is she? : victory:


----------



## Mr Chad

Decided that Wonky is going to be called Lucy. That means I have all the main big bang theory girls. :blush:

Would you say she's a hypo carrot tail? (Her tail is really vivid orange in person)


----------



## Artisan

Dante....The pics came out a bit ...well, loads bright because I forgot the flash was on....but he didn't seem to mind!


----------



## retrobangs

Mr Chad said:


> Copied somebody's great idea about the glow in the dark stars, top idea. 300 in a box some plastic some stickers for less than £4.
> 
> [URL=http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a290/chadder69/null_zpsa07238d3.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a290/chadder69/null_zpsfa9fded4.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Not super bright at the min as hadn't charged up for long but the Leo's looked at them transfixed :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Possibly lol. I like geppy kinda similar to puppy but more lizardy hahaha


Looks epic, luckily I've always loved these so have a stash in room I'm due to add to vivs


----------



## retrobangs

joshhammond said:


> got some (ok-ish) pics of 4 of my five geckos.
> 
> One Balled Clive (apparently a sunglow according to people on here  )
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Big Boy (apparently a normal)
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> My special girl maggie (im assuming she's a blizzard. correct me if im wrong)
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Dill (not sure what she is) i do know she's ridiculously hard to get photos of because whenever i get her out of her viv she wants to run EVERYWHERE!
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> for some reason Dill REALLY likes my camera case...
> 
> image
> 
> 
> no pics of maggie today. shes looking a bit skinny and wouldnt want anyone thinking i was neglecting her. she just keeps popping out eggs!!!!! (fertile ones too!) no male in with her and dill now.


All gorj as always, dill is super cute, has a naughty twinkle about her. Big boy doesn't look spotty like all the other normals I've seen but tbh Im so new at it I tend to be wrong lol. Look forward to seeing maggie when she's chunkier again


----------



## retrobangs

Artisan said:


> Dante....The pics came out a bit ...well, loads bright because I forgot the flash was on....but he didn't seem to mind!
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20130905_160903_zps4a4123ba.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20130905_160810_zpsbcc7cbff.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20130905_160822_zpsc5830592.jpg]image[/URL]


Haha middle pic is freaking awesome, just looks like a funny pose , whilst I have your attention do you know how to remove yourself from threads you've written in, not this one obv just old ones pop up that people are just writing bump on


----------



## Artisan

retrobangs said:


> Haha middle pic is freaking awesome, just looks like a funny pose , whilst I have your attention do you know how to remove yourself from threads you've written in, not this one obv just old ones pop up that people are just writing bump on


 Ha ha thanks...it's his spiderman pose 

You can't remove yourself from a thread unfortunately once you have written it and the chance to edit it has timed out : victory:


----------



## retrobangs

Artisan said:


> Ha ha thanks...it's his spiderman pose
> 
> You can't remove yourself from a thread unfortunately once you have written it and the chance to edit it has timed out : victory:


Haha it's epic,

Oh dam, I will pick threads more wisely lol too many notifications


----------



## DragonFish66

A few more of mine took the other night :2thumb:



















The Scruff not wanting pics took today :lol2:



















Hypo



















Hypo Tug Snow


----------



## Mr Chad

Go on user cp and then unsubscribe fom the thread when it comes up or click show all subscribed threads and do them all at the same time. 

Your :welcome:

:lol2:


----------



## Artisan

Mr Chad said:


> Go on user cp and then unsubscribe fom the thread when it comes up or click show all subscribed threads and do them all at the same time.
> 
> Your :welcome:
> 
> :lol2:


I never thought if the subscriptions :blush:I thought she ment if she posted on one - could she delete what she had posted :gasp:


----------



## retrobangs

DragonFish66 said:


> A few more of mine took the other night :2thumb:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> The Scruff not wanting pics took today :lol2:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Hypo
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Hypo Tug Snow
> 
> image
> 
> image


o0o hypo tug snow is an awesome colour, this is a new one to me


----------



## Mr Chad

Artisan said:


> I never thought if the subscriptions :blush:I thought she ment if she posted on one - could she delete what she had posted :gasp:


Technical genius here. lol



New signature!! Incorporating the new little cutie.

: victory:


----------



## TillyStar

Artisan said:


> I love anything with snow in



ooh me too and i am sooo tempted by the supersnow from grinning geckos which is still available and they're offering to keep for me for a while (until i have convinced my OH it's a great idea to get another)... i have been very strong in staying firm - only reason i contacted them was to ask if they might get any more like her in a few months... but then i feel extra tempted because i recently ordered a spare thermostat and heatmat to keep by in case something would stop working... and am now thinking i should get another vivexotic viv while it's in the clearance sale... and then i almost have a new set-up and it's sooo tempting!! main reason - apart from having gone bananas for the little SS girl - is more gecko interaction, as there is only so long you can spend with one gecko per night before they have had enough and i want mooooore interaction - so two leos = double time but very little extra effort!



retrobangs said:


> Looks epic, luckily I've always loved these so have a stash in room I'm due to add to vivs


mine arrived in the post today  now only need to work out whether they will look good or lame on top of the wall posters, maybe i should just stick them in he ceiling of the viv (where they prob won't do much good before i get a light put in)

edited to add for the first time ralph has been sleeping on the first floor landing, underneath the stone cave thing!! he has been there all day! i think because it is so hot today, he doesn't fancy the hot side but he isn't too keen on the cool side and maybe as heat rises, it's the perfect temperature on the first floor!


----------



## Jesterone

I think big red on here is breeding gem snows. A great snow line, and TUGs are a particular favourite. And judging by his breeding plans think he's hoping to get a Gem snow W&Y if I remember correctly. 

Not cheap in the UK though


----------



## Mr Chad

TillyStar said:


> ooh me too and i am sooo tempted by the supersnow from grinning geckos which is still available and they're offering to keep for me for a while (until i have convinced my OH it's a great idea to get another)... i have been very strong in staying firm - only reason i contacted them was to ask if they might get any more like her in a few months... but then i feel extra tempted because i recently ordered a spare thermostat and heatmat to keep by in case something would stop working... and am now thinking i should get another vivexotic viv while it's in the clearance sale... and then i almost have a new set-up and it's sooo tempting!! main reason - apart from having gone bananas for the little SS girl - is more gecko interaction, as there is only so long you can spend with one gecko per night before they have had enough and i want mooooore interaction - so two leos = double time but very little extra effort!


Its because of that logic I now have 5 and Artisan has 2544698876246 or something like that  :roll2:

Just do it!!: victory:


----------



## TillyStar

retrobangs said:


> Haha middle pic is freaking awesome, just looks like a funny pose ,


a bit like a sexy gecko calendar... here is Mr July, stretched out on a car in the nevada desert... and here, Mr September, chilling out on the melting rocks in the midday sun...


----------



## TillyStar

DragonFish66 said:


> A few more of mine took the other night :2thumb:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> The Scruff not wanting pics took today :lol2:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Hypo
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Hypo Tug Snow
> 
> image
> 
> image


the last pic in particular rocks!!!!!!!! what a cheeky face :flrt:



Mr Chad said:


> Its because of that logic I now have 5 and Artisan has 2544698876246 or something like that  :roll2:
> 
> Just do it!!: victory:


it is possible to find a logic to suit any means!  gonna gently work on OH this weekend, the hardest thing to justify will be the initial expense - we have separate economies but i am usually a bit more hardline so may have to eat humble pie. :blush:


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Smaug just mistook his own poop for prey. As I was about to clean it up, he started stalking it, and struck it. He spat it out straight away and then sort of ran off from it in disgust. Should I be worried? O_O aha.


----------



## DragonFish66

retrobangs said:


> o0o hypo tug snow is an awesome colour, this is a new one to me





TillyStar said:


> the last pic in particular rocks!!!!!!!! what a cheeky face :flrt:


Cheers, must admit I like snows hopefully i'll get a tug snow holdback or two next year :lol2: Though I don't have to wait long for a mac super snow may be 2 months away :no1: I think the eggs are still incubating at the moment  I might even have to keep back another hypo tug snow :whistling2: :lol2: Here's some old pics almost ghost like :mf_dribble:


----------



## Artisan

KingRedbeardI said:


> Smaug just mistook his own poop for prey. As I was about to clean it up, he started stalking it, and struck it. He spat it out straight away and then sort of ran off from it in disgust. Should I be worried? O_O aha.


Oh dear......I bet you wont see him for a week through embarrassment :blush:


----------



## joshhammond

for some reason maggie seems to be missing her crickets lately. really weird. 

i swear she only does it when im looking so she doesnt have to hunt and i'll hand feed one or two to her just to get her going.


----------



## Mr Chad

KingRedbeardI said:


> Smaug just mistook his own poop for prey. As I was about to clean it up, he started stalking it, and struck it. He spat it out straight away and then sort of ran off from it in disgust. Should I be worried? O_O aha.


Been there done that :blush:

:Na_Na_Na_Na: :lol2:


----------



## Mr Chad

Forgot to show you these.

Sheldon chilling in his tree house, first time I've seen him up there since I put it in last weekend.


----------



## TillyStar

seen ralph explore the second shelf for the first time! Thank you Rachel Artisan for your awesome suggestion, i am soooooo pleased i put those shelves in. Ralph is desperately trying to climb the 3D rock poster, i fell a little guilty that he can't! Maybe he is requesting a third level  Next one will be a corner unit on the left side of the viv.

Also, leos clearly have an astonishing concept of time. 9pm sharp every night he gets his 'feed me now' stance! I must obey... 

QUESTION: when i get my second leo, can they be out at the same time - not on the bed together obviously, but could my partner hold one and I the other, or would they feel tense and edgy about the situation if they can see each other?

another question: does anyone know of/can recommend a good (cheapish) cabinet, long and sturdy enough to accommodate two vivs stack on top of eachother? I have seen the Swell ones but I want something wider and a little lower if possible and def somethign less expensive... def something with doors so I could keeo all the leo stuff in it. I like everything in one place... bit of an OCD thing. My OH will possibly make me one but he takes a while to get around to stuff and with the possibility of getting another leo sooner rather than later, I don't want two stacked on the dining table for ages.


----------



## TillyStar

Mr Chad said:


> Forgot to show you these.
> 
> Sheldon chilling in his tree house, first time I've seen him up there since I put it in last weekend.
> 
> http://s13.photobucket.com/user/chadder69/media/null_zps73df0085.jpg.htmlimage
> 
> http://s13.photobucket.com/user/chadder69/media/null_zps1afb2cfc.jpg.htmlimage


love your treehouse. did you build it yourself? it looks really natural! sheldon is gorgeous, love his chunkiness :flrt:


----------



## Jesterone

@tillystar might want to look into wooden tv units. Lower and wider than the Vivexotic stands, a lot sturdier and loads come with draws or cupboards


----------



## TillyStar

Jesterone said:


> @tillystar might want to look into wooden tv units. Lower and wider than the Vivexotic stands, a lot sturdier and loads come with draws or cupboards


good sir, you might just be my one-stop-advice-shop. thanks, that's a bloody awesome idea, you rock!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :2thumb:


----------



## TillyStar

clearly i'm alone tonight and as such am going camera mad with ralph. here he is in his feeding frenzied glory :flrt: also, tonight he came all the way up to the open viv door and put one foot (paw? erm?) on the treshold but wasn't quite brave enough. steady progress though, but he still shudders whenever i stroke his head gently. early days, but i feel we are heading in the right direction  slowly does it.









and here he is in his new semi-hide <3 'yeah, what now?'


----------



## TillyStar

*Ralph's first outing! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

ok i realise i'm the only one posting here tonight, sorry to bombard you more experienced guys with trivial news BUT Ralph decided to come out tonight for the first time and i am so bloody happy and excited, had to share because frankly, no one else will understand.

i kept it brief as per advice on here, about 5 mins on the bed and then ofered him the viv which he accepted languidly. look how awesome he is!!!! :flrt:


----------



## Artisan

TillyStar said:


> ok i realise i'm the only one posting here tonight, sorry to bombard you more experienced guys with trivial news BUT Ralph decided to come out tonight for the first time and i am so bloody happy and excited, had to share because frankly, no one else will understand.
> 
> i kept it brief as per advice on here, about 5 mins on the bed and then ofered him the viv which he accepted languidly. look how awesome he is!!!! :flrt:
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/P1080539_zps020dd009.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/P1080546_zpsaf21da00.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/P1080542_zpse66bfba4.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/P1080535_zps8e085a76.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/P1080543_zpsa1323d1a.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/P1080545_zps187f3d92.jpg]image[/URL]


Ha ha....he is the ruling king of awesome for tonight - at least, on the forum :2thumb:,


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Mr Chad said:


> Forgot to show you these.
> 
> Sheldon chilling in his tree house, first time I've seen him up there since I put it in last weekend.
> 
> [URL=http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a290/chadder69/null_zps73df0085.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a290/chadder69/null_zps1afb2cfc.jpg]image[/URL]


Tree house, you say? Make, how did you?


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Smaug licked me for the first time today :2thumb: luckily it was before he tried to eat his own doodies and not after. 

He's not shy at all, he'll come up and see me when I open the viv door, but whenever I put my hand in (unless I've got food for him) he usually just hides or stays still, so I got pretty excited :blush:


----------



## TillyStar

Artisan said:


> Ha ha....he is the ruling king of awesome for tonight - at least, on the forum :2thumb:,


and in my insular little world of Ralphie love... LOVE him! 

@KingRedbeardI: I totally share this excitement. every little step is a cause for celebration


----------



## TillyStar

he came out a second time so first experience must have been ok!  is there anything i can do to make his outings extra exciting? i still worry about him shooting off and he is so small (a lot smaller than some other leos his age i think, though i do think he has gained some weight since i got him - weighing time next time he comes out!), i am not yet confident in letting him go far from my hand!


----------



## KingRedbeardI

TillyStar said:


> he came out a second time so first experience must have been ok!  is there anything i can do to make his outings extra exciting? i still worry about him shooting off and he is so small (a lot smaller than some other leos his age i think, though i do think he has gained some weight since i got him - weighing time next time he comes out!), i am not yet confident in letting him go far from my hand!


How old is he?

Still haven't had my leo out and I've had him for a whole month now... Going to try and work on this over the next few days as I'll be home all day and not out and about.


----------



## retrobangs

TillyStar said:


> ok i realise i'm the only one posting here tonight, sorry to bombard you more experienced guys with trivial news BUT Ralph decided to come out tonight for the first time and i am so bloody happy and excited, had to share because frankly, no one else will understand.
> 
> i kept it brief as per advice on here, about 5 mins on the bed and then ofered him the viv which he accepted languidly. look how awesome he is!!!! :flrt:
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/P1080539_zps020dd009.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/P1080546_zpsaf21da00.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/P1080542_zpse66bfba4.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/P1080535_zps8e085a76.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/P1080543_zpsa1323d1a.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/P1080545_zps187f3d92.jpg]image[/URL]


he is looking lovely and happy, u got some great piccies


----------



## TillyStar

KingRedbeardI said:


> How old is he?
> 
> Still haven't had my leo out and I've had him for a whole month now... Going to try and work on this over the next few days as I'll be home all day and not out and about.


he is 4 months i think - i say i think, because initially on email the breeder said he was born in june but when i collected him they said 3rd may - i think it is may as she may have gotten confused initially with a different litter (it isn't called a litter with lizards, is it, but sounds cute) - it had 3rd may on his viv though. i *think* he is small for 4 months comparing to pictures on here and on breeders' websites of other babies - looks like some born in july are the same size as him! - but maybe i'm wrong!

ralph just got gradually more interested but the last 2 nights he has sped up his sociability factor noticeably. last night i placed a waxworm right in the middle of my hand so he had to climb onto it to get it - a tasty treat for him before he got his main course! i have then let the viv door open while sitting outside and talking and singing to him (yes really... :blush: i think he likes it as he halfcloses his eyes like he does when he's chilling) and for some reason he was ready. only a couple of nights ago i was thinking he'll probably be ages yet so totally surprised me!


----------



## Mr Chad

KingRedbeardI said:


> Tree house, you say? Make, how did you?


Hi peeps my ip has been banned (looks like hackers) so can only get on from my phone which is a pain.

It's a guinea pig/rabbit climbing thing but I took the top section off as it was too high. Once pushed against a wall and covered in vines and plants it looks like a tree house. Also got some log bridges so he can climb up.


----------



## Artisan

Mr Chad said:


> Hi peeps my ip has been banned (looks like hackers) so can only get on from my phone which is a pain.
> 
> It's a guinea pig/rabbit climbing thing but I took the top section off as it was too high. Once pushed against a wall and covered in vines and plants it looks like a tree house. Also got some log bridges so he can climb up.


 I had the same ip problem a few times this morning but have alerted 2 admins and I know a few other people are having probs too....hopefully be sorted out soon now they are aware of it : victory:


----------



## Mr Chad

Let me back in again now. Seems like loads of people have been affected.

Need some advice.

It may be a one off but Lucy did her first poo (Massive!!) in her water- never had this with the others. Is there any way to train them if it starts to happen more often?


----------



## Artisan

Mr Chad said:


> Let me back in again now. Seems like loads of people have been affected.
> 
> Need some advice.
> 
> It may be a one off but Lucy did her first poo (Massive!!) in her water- never had this with the others. Is there any way to train them if it starts to happen more often?


 Yes its letting me on hen kicking me off my phone a few times. on the laptop now :lol2:

It may have been a one off with lucy....or it may be a little habit of hers (one of mine did this once but not since) 

If it turns into a habit then just stick an extra water bowl in there and she should stick to the same one for doing this in - if it's a regular thing for her : victory:


----------



## retrobangs

Mr Chad said:


> Let me back in again now. Seems like loads of people have been affected.
> 
> Need some advice.
> 
> It may be a one off but Lucy did her first poo (Massive!!) in her water- never had this with the others. Is there any way to train them if it starts to happen more often?


I had this with mine in her food bowl, after it turned into a habit I gave up the food bowl (although it wasn't cheap lol) as her poo bowl and she has a different food bowl now too. I then was able to move the poo bowl a little more out the way and she still uses it. Girl likes an expensive poop


----------



## Artisan

retrobangs said:


> I had this with mine in her food bowl, after it turned into a habit I gave up the food bowl (although it wasn't cheap lol) as her poo bowl and she has a different food bowl now too. I then was able to move the poo bowl a little more out the way and she still uses it. Girl likes an expensive poop


 No.....she just has manners and likes to use a toilet....would YOU do it in the corner of your living room? ........:lol2:


----------



## retrobangs

Artisan said:


> No.....she just has manners and likes to use a toilet....would YOU do it in the corner of your living room? ........:lol2:


LMAO this is a good point, although in desperation you never know, this is the one who poops on my leg on a weekly basis haha


----------



## ayrshire bob

I just bought an Arcadia Moonlight for bubbles! Been struggling with getting a good balance, as when I had a normal bulb in I couldn't view him at night (obviously) and when I am using a blue night time bulb I can't help but think there's not enough natural light for him to maintain his day/night cycle, and I'm worried I'm gonna cause him issues if I continue with this routine. So looked into some led lighting, read great things about the arcadia strip (as always with Arcadia products) and figured it was the best solution! (bought one for my crestie too, don't want her getting jealous if her wee cousins digs lol) I'll post back my findings when they arrive, and are fitted and running! 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## retrobangs

New bits and bobs. My girls are spoilt. Lol. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## joshhammond

COME ON GECKO BABIES! HATCH!!!!!!! 



im going to start taking bets soon as to whether it'll be the corn snakes or the geckos that hatch first!


----------



## Mr Chad

Used easyhideip and set it to america for a few days. Get 3 days free so hopefully that'll sort out it out until the issues are sorted. 

Some of you asked about Sheldons tree house so here's how it looks



Here's Lucy's new home, stuck some pictures of a jungle scene on the side to make her feel a bit more enclosed and secure.


----------



## retrobangs

Mr Chad said:


> Used easyhideip and set it to america for a few days. Get 3 days free so hopefully that'll sort out it out until the issues are sorted.
> 
> Some of you asked about Sheldons tree house so here's how it looks
> 
> [URL=http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a290/chadder69/null_zpseaf2be8b.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Here's Lucy's new home, stuck some pictures of a jungle scene on the side to make her feel a bit more enclosed and secure.
> 
> [URL=http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a290/chadder69/null_zpsdc82cbf7.jpg]image[/URL]


Ahhh wow, sheldons tree house is epic! If you manage to catch him in it do share the pic. 
Is nice idea what you did for Lucy aswell . Makes the terrariums much better for lizards that way 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Burstingbug

Evening Peoples & Geckos  sorry I've not been about for a while, not that I posted much anyway :lol2:
Just popped on to say that I weighed Rocky the other night - first time I've done so..... he is only about 50g. Should I be worried, it seems a little light? Any ideas what I could get him to munch on to help boost his weight a little bit, or do you think he's ok at 50?

Thanks xxx


----------



## retrobangs

I'm shattered but all the bits are in the vivs, bet the girls go in struck from seeing me for a few days now  but no more changes they are all finished. Well alura will get a larger viv at Xmas but for now it shall settle again. 

Leeloo, she loves climbing so now has bamboo root









Point proven before I'd even placed it she was on









Top shelf has some more foliage which she sufficiently licked and the approved, after trying to climb it of course lol.









Aluras viv is more basic ATM as she is still a bubba, she got a top shelf upgrade and some foliage too 


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## babychessie

KingRedbeardI said:


> Smaug just mistook his own poop for prey. As I was about to clean it up, he started stalking it, and struck it. He spat it out straight away and then sort of ran off from it in disgust. Should I be worried? O_O aha.


I was drinking tea when I read this, and I burst out laughing and splattered it all over my computer...and now it's making funny crackling noises... :banghead:



Artisan said:


> I had the same ip problem a few times this morning but have alerted 2 admins and I know a few other people are having probs too....hopefully be sorted out soon now they are aware of it : victory:


Few, I'm glad it's not just me! This has been happening to me for three weeks now and I was worried I'd done something wrong...but apparently now it's everyone!


----------



## Artisan

babychessie said:


> I was drinking tea when I read this, and I burst out laughing and splattered it all over my computer...and now it's making funny crackling noises... :banghead:
> 
> 
> 
> Few, I'm glad it's not just me! This has been happening to me for three weeks now and I was worried I'd done something wrong...but apparently now it's everyone!


Well apparently (after speaking to admin) if you clear the cache & cookies etc on your device.. wether its phone/tablet/laptop....it will take the problem away. You can also try resetting/unplugging then plugging in again - your modem/router. Its something to do with hackers software bouncing off your ip address - thus blocking it : victory:


----------



## DragonFish66

Artisan said:


> Well apparently (after speaking to admin) if you clear the cache & cookies etc on your device.. wether its phone/tablet/laptop....it will take the problem away. You can also try resetting/unplugging then plugging in again - your modem/router. Its something to do with hackers software bouncing off your ip address - thus blocking it : victory:


I would switch the router off for at least 2 mins before switching back on as it takes a few seconds to reset itself Same with the pc restart and switch router back on as its restarting


----------



## Artisan

Some pics of Drift, my hunky Supersnow patternless CORRRRRR!


Didnt realise until after the pics were taken that my lens was smudgie


----------



## Jesterone

Burstingbug said:


> Evening Peoples & Geckos  sorry I've not been about for a while, not that I posted much anyway :lol2:
> Just popped on to say that I weighed Rocky the other night - first time I've done so..... he is only about 50g. Should I be worried, it seems a little light? Any ideas what I could get him to munch on to help boost his weight a little bit, or do you think he's ok at 50?
> 
> Thanks xxx


Personally I find proportion a lot more important than actual weight. If your gecko has a good shape, a nice thick tail and doesn't look like it's out of proportion then you have a healthy gecko, weight wise. It's still good to keep track of the weight because it can sometimes alert you to issues quicker than the eye can. 



retrobangs said:


> I'm shattered but all the bits are in the vivs, bet the girls go in struck from seeing me for a few days now  but no more changes they are all finished. Well alura will get a larger viv at Xmas but for now it shall settle again.
> 
> Leeloo, she loves climbing so now has bamboo root
> image
> 
> Point proven before I'd even placed it she was on image
> 
> Top shelf has some more foliage which she sufficiently licked and the approved, after trying to climb it of course lol.
> image
> 
> Aluras viv is more basic ATM as she is still a bubba, she got a top shelf upgrade and some foliage too
> image
> image
> image
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


I am honestly so impressed with you. From your first thread barely two months ago to these fantastic vivariums and the absolute dedication to your leopard geckos. You literally put people who have kept reptiles for years to complete shame. And you've taken any advice you've been given entirely onboard without once getting iffy about it if it's not something you want to hear. 

I take my hat off to you


----------



## retrobangs

Artisan said:


> Some pics of Drift, my hunky Supersnow patternless CORRRRRR!
> 
> 
> Didnt realise until after the pics were taken that my lens was smudgie
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Sexy sexy Leo Rach  show off lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## retrobangs

Jesterone said:


> I am honestly so impressed with you. From your first thread barely two months ago to these fantastic vivariums and the absolute dedication to your leopard geckos. You literally put people who have kept reptiles for years to complete shame. And you've taken any advice you've been given entirely onboard without once getting iffy about it if it's not something you want to hear.
> 
> I take my hat off to you


Ah Thank You  that's really lovely, I rarely turn into a gushy female but is sweet to hear. I do love them intensely, poor little buggers have me for life now haha. 

I have appreciated all the advice and support all you lot have given and as you can see its been put into play every time. 

Plus more positive news Leeloo who's around 10-11 months has now found a proper appetite and upped her food intake. I have two happy Leo's ATM which means no panic stations, YAY


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Jesterone

retrobangs said:


> Ah Thank You  that's really lovely, I rarely turn into a gushy female but is sweet to hear. I do love them intensely, poor little buggers have me for life now haha.
> 
> I have appreciated all the advice and support all you lot have given and as you can see its been put into play every time.
> 
> Plus more positive news Leeloo who's around 10-11 months has now found a proper appetite and upped her food intake. I have two happy Leo's ATM which means no panic stations, YAY
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Credit where credits due. You've done an amazing job with them both. They are two very lucky leopard geckos. 

And enjoy it while it lasts lol, it won't be long until they start winding you up again. Specially with winter coming


----------



## retrobangs

Jesterone said:


> Credit where credits due. You've done an amazing job with them both. They are two very lucky leopard geckos.
> 
> And enjoy it while it lasts lol, it won't be long until they start winding you up again. Specially with winter coming


Thanks 

Yea I thought that about winter lol need to go buy myself some sort of chill pills in advance, shall be fun


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

I'm picking up this beautiful boy from Emma30 tomorrow and could not be more excited!:flrt: His name is Bane (I may change this but not sure yet) and he is a Raptor 








I've been busy setting up his viv all this week and have finally finished it:blush:
It's a 4ft vivexotic split down the middle with a sheet of MDF, the heat mat is in the centre (under the divider) covering approximately 1/3 of each viv. I haven't finished the left side yet as that's for a female I'm hoping to pick up at Doncaster in a few weeks
















They'll have mealworms in the viv everyday and I'll feed crickets/locusts/roaches every other day I'm wondering if it would be best to feed outside of the viv in a RUB to monitor feeding and make sure no crickets run away into the decor and are lost forever:whip:
I'm already thinking about getting another 4ft viv and a tv stand to house them separately with loads of room when I've got the money
So excited! I'm sure I'll end up spamming the thread with updates so I appologise in advance:blush:
Saffron


----------



## retrobangs

GoodbyeCourage said:


> I'm picking up this beautiful boy from Emma30 tomorrow and could not be more excited!:flrt: His name is Bane (I may change this but not sure yet) and he is a Raptor
> image
> I've been busy setting up his viv all this week and have finally finished it:blush:
> It's a 4ft vivexotic split down the middle with a sheet of MDF, the heat mat is in the centre (under the divider) covering approximately 1/3 of each viv. I haven't finished the left side yet as that's for a female I'm hoping to pick up at Doncaster in a few weeksimage
> image
> They'll have mealworms in the viv everyday and I'll feed crickets/locusts/roaches every other day I'm wondering if it would be best to feed outside of the viv in a RUB to monitor feeding and make sure no crickets run away into the decor and are lost forever:whip:
> I'm already thinking about getting another 4ft viv and a tv stand to house them separately with loads of room when I've got the money
> So excited! I'm sure I'll end up spamming the thread with updates so I appologise in advance:blush:
> Saffron


He is gorgeous and you've done an amazing job of the viv. Especially with the spilt, I love it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## retrobangs

Leeloo has decided to shed outside of we moist hide, will this even work or will I be on my first shed duty in the morning? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## KingRedbeardI

retrobangs said:


> Leeloo has decided to shed outside of we moist hide, will this even work or will I be on my first shed duty in the morning?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Is it a new gecko?

When I first got Smaug he wouldn't use his moist hide and had some shed stuck to his toes for a few days, but ended up getting them off himself in the end


----------



## retrobangs

KingRedbeardI said:


> Is it a new gecko?
> 
> When I first got Smaug he wouldn't use his moist hide and had some shed stuck to his toes for a few days, but ended up getting them off himself in the end


No I've had her nearly 2 months and she was about 9-10 months when I bought her 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## DragonFish66

I've been lucky so far never had a bad shed yet with leos through snakes are another matter :lol2: I did find some shed under the lino though how it got there I don't know through no stuck shed the toes seem so fragile to get shed off


----------



## AlJoRub

could I have some poop advice? :lol2:


----------



## ayrshire bob

AlJoRub said:


> could I have some poop advice? :lol2:


With regards to what specifically? 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## retrobangs

DragonFish66 said:


> I've been lucky so far never had a bad shed yet with leos through snakes are another matter :lol2: I did find some shed under the lino though how it got there I don't know through no stuck shed the toes seem so fragile to get shed off


Thinking she's properly an expert at 11 months so hopefully she won't be moody now she's done and I can see her properly tonight. She had me and partner in stitches yesterday, when I went in she had only done the head and looked like she had an all in one roll neck on. Left her to it after so as not to add stress. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## joshhammond

*bounces impatiently* still no baby geckos! (or baby snakes)


----------



## Mr Chad

Still nothing? They're doing it deliberately to keep you in a permanent state of turmoil and madness.

Lucy is settling in fine and has a great appetite so should pile on the g's in the coming weeks. Takes a few attempts but she soon snatches them.


----------



## TillyStar

Artisan said:


> Some pics of Drift, my hunky Supersnow patternless CORRRRRR!
> 
> 
> Didnt realise until after the pics were taken that my lens was smudgie
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


stunning!! the lens smudge issue reminds me all too well of an awesome holiday walking along the cliffs in dingle, ireland, taking some amazing photos, only to find there was a smudge on the lens for 80% of the time, and hence most of the photos... :bash:


----------



## TillyStar

retrobangs said:


> Thinking she's properly an expert at 11 months so hopefully she won't be moody now she's done and I can see her properly tonight. She had me and partner in stitches yesterday, when I went in she had only done the head and looked like she had an all in one roll neck on. Left her to it after so as not to add stress.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Ralph's first and only shed so far commenced in the dry cool hide, he had the same roll neck silly appearance (and an embarrassed look on his face). he moved into the moist hide later on though (don't know when as i wasn'yt looking either, to avoid stressing him) and who knows where he was in the night when i was sleeping! all i know is he munched it all up, not a single flake to be found anywhere 

on the downside, OH thinks it's too soon to get another leo. he's probably right, sensibly speaking, and if i pushed it he would relent but will probably leave it for now (not decided just yet!! the weekend isn't entirely over yet and i sill have a little while to practise subtle persuasion), i just really loved that little SS girl :|


----------



## retrobangs

TillyStar said:


> Ralph's first and only shed so far commenced in the dry cool hide, he had the same roll neck silly appearance (and an embarrassed look on his face). he moved into the moist hide later on though (don't know when as i wasn'yt looking either, to avoid stressing him) and who knows where he was in the night when i was sleeping! all i know is he munched it all up, not a single flake to be found anywhere
> 
> on the downside, OH thinks it's too soon to get another leo. he's probably right, sensibly speaking, and if i pushed it he would relent but will probably leave it for now (not decided just yet!! the weekend isn't entirely over yet and i sill have a little while to practise subtle persuasion), i just really loved that little SS girl :|


Lol is a hard one I guess because it is soon but I got my second only a month after first. I've wisely stopped at two this yea but once you have all the bits and second viv money wise it's better as food is eaten before it turns. Just means when they both want to come out at same time, either needs both of you there or take turns due to 3 month quarantine. After then they can come out together. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## DragonFish66

retrobangs said:


> Thinking she's properly an expert at 11 months so hopefully she won't be moody now she's done and I can see her properly tonight. She had me and partner in stitches yesterday, when I went in she had only done the head and looked like she had an all in one roll neck on. Left her to it after so as not to add stress.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


:lol2: I've yet to catch mine it seems that there dull for a day or two then a shiny new animal appears in the rub how some shed gets under the lino I don't know unless they use the lino to start the shed off


----------



## KingRedbeardI

retrobangs said:


> Thinking she's properly an expert at 11 months so hopefully she won't be moody now she's done and I can see her properly tonight. She had me and partner in stitches yesterday, when I went in she had only done the head and looked like she had an all in one roll neck on. Left her to it after so as not to add stress.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Mine once did everyone except his head. Looked like he was wearing a beanie. :lol2:


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

So after two hours of driving Bane (decided I'm gonna stick with the name) is finally in his new home:flrt: he's busy exploring at the moment I'm so excited! Can't wait to pick up another at doncaster, they're the most gorgeous little lizards








I've got mealworms and locusts and am gut loading them ready for him, not sure when I should try feeding him though. Any advice?
Saffron


----------



## retrobangs

GoodbyeCourage said:


> So after two hours of driving Bane (decided I'm gonna stick with the name) is finally in his new home:flrt: he's busy exploring at the moment I'm so excited! Can't wait to pick up another at doncaster, they're the most gorgeous little lizards image
> I've got mealworms and locusts and am gut loading them ready for him, not sure when I should try feeding him though. Any advice?
> Saffron


Haha he looks really chilled already. Excellent pic


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## retrobangs

KingRedbeardI said:


> Mine once did everyone except his head. Looked like he was wearing a beanie. :lol2:


Lmfao I would like to have seen that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## retrobangs

DragonFish66 said:


> :lol2: I've yet to catch mine it seems that there dull for a day or two then a shiny new animal appears in the rub how some shed gets under the lino I don't know unless they use the lino to start the shed off


Lol I think they rub against anything they can. Is amusing to watch but felt I was intruding after a few mins. Just hope she comes out tonight. She normally comes out every night without fail so I knew something was going on as she went on a three day strike. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## DragonFish66

retrobangs said:


> Lol I think they rub against anything they can. Is amusing to watch but felt I was intruding after a few mins. Just hope she comes out tonight. She normally comes out every night without fail so I knew something was going on as she went on a three day strike.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


I guess they can get there noses in the lino not the best at cutting lino to size :lol2:


----------



## Mr Chad

Posted this before but you may not have seen.

Never expected her to shed in the open.

Bernie Shedding - YouTube

Still cant figure out how to embed!! Anybody enlighten me??


----------



## Artisan

Is it feeding time now mum?

Dante





Scorch


----------



## babychessie

Artisan said:


> Is it feeding time now mum?
> 
> Dante
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20130908_195342_zpsa9a18c8f.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20130908_195454_zpscc1c5c66.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Scorch
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20130908_195138_zpse951bb6a.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20130908_195054_zpsc1170709.jpg]image[/URL]


I know I said on fb, but I can't believe how much little scorchy has grown! He's looking super duper :flrt:

Lovely little Dante and his big eyes! : victory:



GoodbyeCourage said:


> So after two hours of driving Bane (decided I'm gonna stick with the name) is finally in his new home:flrt: he's busy exploring at the moment I'm so excited! Can't wait to pick up another at doncaster, they're the most gorgeous little lizards image
> I've got mealworms and locusts and am gut loading them ready for him, not sure when I should try feeding him though. Any advice?
> Saffron


Gorgeous Raptor! :mf_dribble:

Can't wait for the Donny, only two weeks now! Woop! :jump:


----------



## Artisan

babychessie said:


> I know I said on fb, but I can't believe how much little scorchy has grown! He's looking super duper :flrt:
> 
> Lovely little Dante and his big eyes! : victory:
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous Raptor! :mf_dribble:
> 
> Can't wait for the Donny, only two weeks now! Woop! :jump:


He has grown hun, little chunky hunkster now. Going to be a very handsome young man.

Dante has supersnow eyes when the lights low....I had the big light on in the room which is why his pupils were not filling his eyes yet :lol2:

Im glad im not going to Donny......I would only come back with more gecks ha ha


----------



## retrobangs

Girls both freshly shed and out this evening. Both weighing in at 52g  

Leeloo









Alura










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Artisan

retrobangs said:


> Girls both freshly shed and out this evening. Both weighing in at 52g
> 
> Leeloo
> image
> 
> Alura
> image
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


 Looking gorgeous as ever


----------



## retrobangs

Artisan said:


> Looking gorgeous as ever


Ty ty, chuffed with their progress 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## TillyStar

YAY YAY YAY powers of female persuasion, OH has agreed to me getting another leo! most likely won't be a SS though which is what i originally planned but one that looks completely different to Ralph... Got my eye on a few from Grinning Geckos and just waiting for them to reply to say which ones are available - super excited!!!!! 

I'm intrigued by the vivs with second floors that look like miniature tables - how do you guys make them (esp Retrobangs), where do you get the material from? Also can anyone recommend a good corner unit shelf that is a suitable size, I see lotas of you guys have them. I love my shleves but it'd be cool to have the two vivs looking vaguely different to each other, just from an esthetic point of view xx


----------



## retrobangs

TillyStar said:


> YAY YAY YAY powers of female persuasion, OH has agreed to me getting another leo! most likely won't be a SS though which is what i originally planned but one that looks completely different to Ralph... Got my eye on a few from Grinning Geckos and just waiting for them to reply to say which ones are available - super excited!!!!!
> 
> I'm intrigued by the vivs with second floors that look like miniature tables - how do you guys make them (esp Retrobangs), where do you get the material from? Also can anyone recommend a good corner unit shelf that is a suitable size, I see lotas of you guys have them. I love my shleves but it'd be cool to have the two vivs looking vaguely different to each other, just from an esthetic point of view xx


Artisan is great for tips. She gave me my ideas. Can get corner shelves like mine from b&q, wilkinsons and other shelving from same places and the range has wood too. The green on them is green reptile carpet either screwed down or glued with aquarium sealant, but you need to give it 72 hrs before you put it in with the glue. 

If there's anything else I can help you with let me know  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Artisan

Ha ha just popped on....and there's my name! Thought my ears were burning 

As retro said, you can get corner shelves from places like wilkinsons and buy seperate "L" brackets as these are better (bin the brackets that come with the shelves)
Also long shelves can be used the same way.

I make my own platforms/tables out of cork backed dinner table placemats...varnished with legs screwed on (made from a standard jenga game) and I glue lino to the top. I do this with shelves to but have also just left varnished ones in some of my vivs as these look just as good and do the job.

I make even smaller platforms/steps upto the bigger platforms out of cork drinks coasters done the same way as the bigger ones - but I use mini jenga pieces to make it slightly lower : victory:


Edit....Here's some various pics of part done ones and finished ones. I have even used plastikote stone effect spray paint on some....I varnished over the top.


----------



## lilgecko

Just wondering does any one no where to get a Wy bell albino het radar or a Wy radar from ?:2thumb:


----------



## marty5588

*The Gang*

At last here are some pics of the gang. Hope you guys like them.

Shadow









Blade









Snow


----------



## Artisan

marty5588 said:


> At last here are some pics of the gang. Hope you guys like them.
> 
> Shadow
> image
> 
> Blade
> image
> 
> Snow
> image


Nice gecks : victory:


----------



## TillyStar

Artisan said:


> Ha ha just popped on....and there's my name! Thought my ears were burning
> 
> As retro said, you can get corner shelves from places like wilkinsons and buy seperate "L" brackets as these are better (bin the brackets that come with the shelves)
> Also long shelves can be used the same way.
> 
> I make my own platforms/tables out of cork backed dinner table placemats...varnished with legs screwed on (made from a standard jenga game) and I glue lino to the top. I do this with shelves to but have also just left varnished ones in some of my vivs as these look just as good and do the job.
> 
> I make even smaller platforms/steps upto the bigger platforms out of cork drinks coasters done the same way as the bigger ones - but I use mini jenga pieces to make it slightly lower : victory:
> 
> 
> Edit....Here's some various pics of part done ones and finished ones. I have even used plastikote stone effect spray paint on some....I varnished over the top.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


you are a true artist!!!! thanks! 



retrobangs said:


> Artisan is great for tips. She gave me my ideas. Can get corner shelves like mine from b&q, wilkinsons and other shelving from same places and the range has wood too. The green on them is green reptile carpet either screwed down or glued with aquarium sealant, but you need to give it 72 hrs before you put it in with the glue.
> 
> If there's anything else I can help you with let me know
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


same goes for you, lady! you (and many others) are so helpful, i am eternally grateful for all the help and advice i have received on here.

allow me to introduce my new leo, though i won't get her until mid-october... this, ladies and gentlemen, is Margarita. I will have plenty of time to build and dec out her viv!!!!


----------



## Artisan

TillyStar said:


> you are a true artist!!!! thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> same goes for you, lady! you (and many others) are so helpful, i am eternally grateful for all the help and advice i have received on here.
> 
> allow me to introduce my new leo, though i won't get her until mid-october... this, ladies and gentlemen, is Margarita. I will have plenty of time to build and dec out her viv!!!!
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/103leolounge_zps4c387644.jpg]image[/URL]


She's pretty :flrt:


----------



## TillyStar

@ Artisan: Thanks  i _know_ it's anthropomorphising but she just has a gentle and kind face, i fell for it at once! and those eyes! 
Your gorgeous Winter, and BabyChessie's Spider, have the same gentle, alert look, they look like they're smiling - there are lots of awesome-looking leos and all have their individual charm but I am particularly a sucker for that gentle look, even if it may be deceptive 

Now I will have lots of time to build a brilliant viv (well, my alphamale OH will build it) so while i can't wait to get her, it's good that it's no rush. A very early bday pressie!! At least I know what to tell people to get me... viv decs!

Wilkinsons is my new best friend btw :2thumb:


----------



## marty5588

*Snows Viv*

Here's a pic of my gecko Snows viv. My mate made the viv for me and I made the inside backgrounds and all the hides. I also fitted the glass and done all the electrics. Snow seems to like it!!! Got another two to complete for Shadow and Blade.


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Might be a little difficult to see in this photo but can anyone spot where Smaug's tail is a little bit wobbly (is that the word im looking for?) right at the end?


----------



## babychessie

Artisan said:


> He has grown hun, little chunky hunkster now. Going to be a very handsome young man.
> 
> Dante has supersnow eyes when the lights low....I had the big light on in the room which is why his pupils were not filling his eyes yet :lol2:
> 
> Im glad im not going to Donny......I would only come back with more gecks ha ha


Soon he'll be woo-ing all the lady leos! 

I'm just glad I'm picking up my two at the Donny, otherwise it'd probably be impossible to resist the temptation! ...still, I don't entirely trust myself.. :lol2:



KingRedbeardI said:


> Might be a little difficult to see in this photo but can anyone spot where Smaug's tail is a little bit wobbly (is that the word im looking for?) right at the end?
> 
> image


looks like he has a bit of a tail kink, usually it's nothing to worry about- it just means his temps might have fluctuated whilst he was being incubated or similar. 



TillyStar said:


> @ Artisan: Thanks  i _know_ it's anthropomorphising but she just has a gentle and kind face, i fell for it at once! and those eyes!
> Your gorgeous Winter, and BabyChessie's Spider, have the same gentle, alert look, they look like they're smiling - there are lots of awesome-looking leos and all have their individual charm but I am particularly a sucker for that gentle look, even if it may be deceptive
> 
> Now I will have lots of time to build a brilliant viv (well, my alphamale OH will build it) so while i can't wait to get her, it's good that it's no rush. A very early bday pressie!! At least I know what to tell people to get me... viv decs!
> 
> Wilkinsons is my new best friend btw :2thumb:


Sweet little leo! :flrt:

I know exactly what you mean- I do the same! Funny thing is with Spider she really is the most gentle little sweetie ever! I love Chess, but he's a total pain! Spider's my good, well-behaved girl, haha!


----------



## retrobangs

Artisan said:


> Ha ha just popped on....and there's my name! Thought my ears were burning
> 
> As retro said, you can get corner shelves from places like wilkinsons and buy seperate "L" brackets as these are better (bin the brackets that come with the shelves)
> Also long shelves can be used the same way.
> 
> I make my own platforms/tables out of cork backed dinner table placemats...varnished with legs screwed on (made from a standard jenga game) and I glue lino to the top. I do this with shelves to but have also just left varnished ones in some of my vivs as these look just as good and do the job.
> 
> I make even smaller platforms/steps upto the bigger platforms out of cork drinks coasters done the same way as the bigger ones - but I use mini jenga pieces to make it slightly lower : victory:
> 
> 
> Edit....Here's some various pics of part done ones and finished ones. I have even used plastikote stone effect spray paint on some....I varnished over the top.
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20130622_192135_zpsaefe5f6c.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20130626_204905_zpse2629690.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20130605_192008_zps8db8f319.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20130820_150251_zpsfc59c113.jpg]image[/URL]


Lol I can't take all credit for your fab idea  I'm like your merchandiser haha. 

Tell you I used those thin wooden bits that came with the corner shelf as table legs 

That's always useful.

Artisan I love your vivs you wonderful woman. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## retrobangs

marty5588 said:


> At last here are some pics of the gang. Hope you guys like them.
> 
> Shadow
> image
> 
> Blade
> image
> 
> Snow
> image


Bunch of little cuties  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## retrobangs

KingRedbeardI said:


> Might be a little difficult to see in this photo but can anyone spot where Smaug's tail is a little bit wobbly (is that the word im looking for?) right at the end?
> 
> image


Leeloo has the same thing a little more to the end of her tail. Doesn't effect her and she's had it since I got her  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## retrobangs

marty5588 said:


> Here's a pic of my gecko Snows viv. My mate made the viv for me and I made the inside backgrounds and all the hides. I also fitted the glass and done all the electrics. Snow seems to like it!!! Got another two to complete for Shadow and Blade.
> 
> image


Looks epic, everything matches. My OCD loves this lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Marcia

Picture of my new boy  a SS albino










Sent from my iPhone inside my human vivarium


----------



## Neoki

Here are my Geckos

Second to Last new Hatchling










First Clutch Albino








First Clutch 









The first clutch hatched in only 46 days

Now for the Parents


----------



## TillyStar

Marcia said:


> Picture of my new boy  a SS albino
> image
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone inside my human vivarium


gorgeous babba, and to use retrobangs' favourite word :lol2: : epic... epic is the word i would use for your avatar, it absolutely rocks!!!!!!

home with mildly ill child today, perfect excuse to let her watch kids' telly and me draw out plans for Margarita's viv :jump::jump:

oh, and received locusts in the post for the first time today... always bought in reptile shop before - still feels utterly bizarre to get insects in a package, labelled 'harmless biological material, no less. yeah, trying telling that to the aussies :lol2: think i might have too many locusts now as i ordered them before i realised Margarita won't arrive til October! Though the way Ralph's appetite is increasing, maybe not after all - he's turning into a right greedy pig though he still won't help himself to mealworms, he wants them placed in front of him :roll: he likes stalking them!


----------



## TillyStar

Neoki said:


> Here are my Geckos
> 
> Second to Last new Hatchling
> 
> image
> 
> First Clutch Albino
> image
> First Clutch
> image
> 
> The first clutch hatched in only 46 days
> 
> Now for the Parents
> image


Gorgeous, all of them.. and I really like the little door you've made for the moist hide, clever idea (as opposed to a hole on top of the box) - looks like a right little house! :flrt: Love the twisted root dec as well!


----------



## retrobangs

TillyStar said:


> gorgeous babba, and to use retrobangs' favourite word :lol2: : epic... epic is the word i would use for your avatar, it absolutely rocks!!!!!!
> 
> home with mildly ill child today, perfect excuse to let her watch kids' telly and me draw out plans for Margarita's viv :jump::jump:
> 
> oh, and received locusts in the post for the first time today... always bought in reptile shop before - still feels utterly bizarre to get insects in a package, labelled 'harmless biological material, no less. yeah, trying telling that to the aussies :lol2: think i might have too many locusts now as i ordered them before i realised Margarita won't arrive til October! Though the way Ralph's appetite is increasing, maybe not after all - he's turning into a right greedy pig though he still won't help himself to mealworms, he wants them placed in front of him :roll: he likes stalking them!


I look forward to seeing pics of the plans then lol. Do I really use the word epic that much haha  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## retrobangs

Neoki said:


> Here are my Geckos
> 
> Second to Last new Hatchling
> 
> image
> 
> First Clutch Albino
> image
> First Clutch
> image
> 
> The first clutch hatched in only 46 days
> 
> Now for the Parents
> image


Oooo little bubbas to view on my much break. Gorgeous 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## marty5588

*Snow*

More pics of Snow. Check out her trying to escape!!!


----------



## TillyStar

retrobangs said:


> I look forward to seeing pics of the plans then lol. Do I really use the word epic that much haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


i THINK so but i may be exaggerating it in my mind. either way, it's an epic word!! ha ha! i kind of felt like if i was to use it without giving you credit, i'd be stealing from you, so i think you probably do use it a lot :lol2:

will post pix of plans if they actually resemble anything coherent... i love drawing people and animals but drawing architectural plans is not really my strongest skill. received the viv and some basic stuff today :jump: and OH has even offered to cut slate as substrate for the new viv too... i offered to use lino in the new one so he wouldn't have to go through the major hassle AGAIN of sourcing thin enough slate and bring home the b*stard anglegrinder etc but he actually seems keen. think he may have been a little bitten by the lizard bug... in fact, his words when i sweetly asked again if it would really be so bad to get one more little leo (after he'd originally said he wasn't sure it was a good idea to get one more) was 'it's your money babe, i love them, you can get 5 if you want and 3 snakes'... hehe, dangerous consent to give! though i think more than a few would become difficult time-wise in order to give attention to leos, lover, child, studies and HOPEFULLY work if i ever find any :bash: i mean, even getting a letter back from a prospective employer, saying 'no thanks', after you've spent 4 hours applying for the job would be nice. but i digress. viv building ideas, here i come!!!!!


----------



## TillyStar

marty5588 said:


> More pics of Snow. Check out her trying to escape!!!
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image


she has an absolutely beautiful face!!!!!! how old is she? what a babe


----------



## Marcia

TillyStar said:


> gorgeous babba, and to use retrobangs' favourite word :lol2: : epic... epic is the word i would use for your avatar, it absolutely rocks!!!!!!


Thank you  I'm really proud of this boy, can't wait to introduce him to some girls lol



Sent from my iPhone inside my human vivarium


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

> home with mildly ill child today, perfect excuse to let her watch kids' telly and me draw out plans for Margarita's viv :jump::jump:


I've just ordered another viv and equipment as I'm hoping to get a lovely lady leo at Doncaster next weekend:flrt: So excited I've also been drawing out plans hehe I just love setting up new vivs


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

I've removed the divide in Bane's viv and rearranged it a bit, he wasn't too happy with me having to plonk him in his travel box for a minute while I faffed around but he seems very excited to have more space He's already done about five laps of the viv and stuck his nose into every new place:flrt: So I think he likes it, however ill leave him to settle back in. The only thing is I haven't fed him yet (I got him on Sunday) I've got some locusts which I've been gut loading for him and he has some dusted mealworms in his viv which he doesn't seem to have touched... So I'm not sure when to try him with some locusts, any suggestions?


----------



## Eddie84

Hi everyone, 

Some lovely looking gecks on here wish I had some of them!

I have recently just purchased my 3rd leo from a pet shop and am not sure about the morph, think she's a Hypo but if anyone else thinks different could you let me know. Anyway wasn't looking for one when I got her last month, but she was in a bad way. She is still quite small for being nearly 5 months old but she's getting there! Thought I'd upload some pics. My missus has named her Petula :gasp:.

Petula



with big Sis Akari


with both her older sisters!


Also is anyone thinking about selling any high end male Gecko's at all in the near future?

Ta.


----------



## TillyStar

*Names, names...*



GoodbyeCourage said:


> I've just ordered another viv and equipment as I'm hoping to get a lovely lady leo at Doncaster next weekend:flrt: So excited I've also been drawing out plans hehe I just love setting up new vivs


It's so much fun!! I look fwd to seeing your plans!! Oh and would love to go to Doncaster just to see all thr reptiles and pick up a few bits and bobs for the viv but it's way too far away, and my credit card has taken a 'bit' of a hammering lately :blush: so OH and I have agreed to have a very quiet and calm September...

Now the problem is, I was soooo set on calling my new girl Margarita from my favourite ever book, _The Master and Margarita_, but I just don't think it suits her!!! She has such an ethereal look about her. I am thinking of Finnish names as I have that kind of ancestry in my family, or Swedish (as I'm from Sweden)... Currently thinking:

*Iris*
*Siri*
*Aina* (pronounced Eye-na for an English person as in the word eye)... 
Maybe *Sirja* but no one here could pronounce it.

Would like *Elva *which means fairy, but it is too similar to my daughter's name. It's so hard with names and depressingly I've used up many favourites on previous pets... My lovely rescue cat who died of a heart murmur really young was called Arwen, my all-time favourite name when pronounced correctly!

All part of the fun though  - edited to say, choosing a name I mean!


----------



## TillyStar

Eddie84 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Some lovely looking gecks on here wish I had some of them!
> 
> I have recently just purchased my 3rd leo from a pet shop and am not sure about the morph, think she's a Hypo but if anyone else thinks different could you let me know. Anyway wasn't looking for one when I got her last month, but she was in a bad way. She is still quite small for being nearly 5 months old but she's getting there! Thought I'd upload some pics. My missus has named her Petula :gasp:.
> 
> Petula
> image
> image
> 
> with big Sis Akari
> image
> 
> with both her older sisters!
> image
> 
> Also is anyone thinking about selling any high end male Gecko's at all in the near future?
> 
> Ta.


They are all stunning. I love the one 'with big sis Akari'! I used to do exactly that as a kid/teen - get the ill-looking pets form pet shops because I felt sorry for them! Petula... Clark? 'Just listen to the music from the traffic and the city'... 

I don't fully understand what a hypo is!! The baby girl I'm getting is 'Super Hypo Tangerine' - from Leo Lounge, credit where credit is due, I didn't take this amazing photo... but when I read what this is supposed to mean on the net, it says no black spots, and it looks to me as though she has a few black spots? Or maybe they are charcoal or something in real life, can she have dark spots but just not black? It's a jungle, the colours of leos!! 
oh ok, here she is again... :roll: hehe - so I can get some comments from those of you who know about this kind of stuff! I couldn't care less what her label is fo course, I am just interested to learn.
Also, what are her kind of eyes called? I thought it was marble (that was just a guess cos they look marble-patterned as in the stone marble) but it seems I am wrong!


----------



## TillyStar

GoodbyeCourage said:


> I've removed the divide in Bane's viv and rearranged it a bit, he wasn't too happy with me having to plonk him in his travel box for a minute while I faffed around but he seems very excited to have more space He's already done about five laps of the viv and stuck his nose into every new place:flrt: So I think he likes it, however ill leave him to settle back in. The only thing is I haven't fed him yet (I got him on Sunday) I've got some locusts which I've been gut loading for him and he has some dusted mealworms in his viv which he doesn't seem to have touched... So I'm not sure when to try him with some locusts, any suggestions?


I am totally a beginner but the advice I got was to feed him after 24 hours. Ralph likes to be fed his worms in fron of him, he likes them to move, and I handfed him his first locsusts because he was used to that and he loved them - he much prefers hunting them though. I put in one at a time initially but these days I unleash about 7 in one go (they're only small) and he finishes them off within half an hour at the slowest rate, or minutes if he is really hungry! 
PS it's awesome that Bane is so investigative already!


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

TillyStar said:


> I am totally a beginner but the advice I got was to feed him after 24 hours. Ralph likes to be fed his worms in fron of him, he likes them to move, and I handfed him his first locsusts because he was used to that and he loved them - he much prefers hunting them though. I put in one at a time initially but these days I unleash about 7 in one go (they're only small) and he finishes them off within half an hour at the slowest rate, or minutes if he is really hungry!
> PS it's awesome that Bane is so investigative already!


Yeah he loves to explore and climb! Ill probably get him some drift wood to climb up once I've got more money I think I'll try feeding him tomorrow as I feel I've already freaked him out enough today, but his breeder had never given him locusts before so I've no idea how he'll take to them:S


----------



## joshhammond

question for any breeder type people on here.

the eggs ive been incubating for around 40-50 days if my guesswork is correct. (i forgot to take a pic and make a note of the lay date) are both looking good. large shadows in both of the eggs (im assuming this is the embryo)

weird thing is one shadow is a LOT darker than the other when i candle it. could this be because one is a lighter colour and more light gets through its skin than the darker one?

im really curious about it. its been lighter all the way through the incubation. the darker one has been VERY dark pink, whereas this one is much lighter. 

both are fertile and still viable as far as i know, so i should have a couple of babies very soon!


----------



## Mr Chad

Came down to check the Leo's this morn as usual and Lucy was about and about. Really happy that she's settling :2thumb:

Managed to take this while she chomped on some Brekkie. Does it look unusual to you or just a young Leo learning to hunt.?

Little Lucy having some food - YouTube

She's another one that's messy with the calcium but just left her to it to settle

FYI

Hypo- reduced body pattern- see Lucy in my sig
Super hypo no pattern on the body (sometimes one spot) - see Sheldon and penny in the sig.
Super hypo baldy- no pattern on head or tail.

Carrot tail is normally any Leo that has more than 15% of its tail orange. Line bred trait and picked up from selective breeding.

Hope that helps


----------



## retrobangs

TillyStar said:


> i THINK so but i may be exaggerating it in my mind. either way, it's an epic word!! ha ha! i kind of felt like if i was to use it without giving you credit, i'd be stealing from you, so i think you probably do use it a lot :lol2:
> 
> will post pix of plans if they actually resemble anything coherent... i love drawing people and animals but drawing architectural plans is not really my strongest skill. received the viv and some basic stuff today :jump: and OH has even offered to cut slate as substrate for the new viv too... i offered to use lino in the new one so he wouldn't have to go through the major hassle AGAIN of sourcing thin enough slate and bring home the b*stard anglegrinder etc but he actually seems keen. think he may have been a little bitten by the lizard bug... in fact, his words when i sweetly asked again if it would really be so bad to get one more little leo (after he'd originally said he wasn't sure it was a good idea to get one more) was 'it's your money babe, i love them, you can get 5 if you want and 3 snakes'... hehe, dangerous consent to give! though i think more than a few would become difficult time-wise in order to give attention to leos, lover, child, studies and HOPEFULLY work if i ever find any :bash: i mean, even getting a letter back from a prospective employer, saying 'no thanks', after you've spent 4 hours applying for the job would be nice. but i digress. viv building ideas, here i come!!!!!


 Ah Hun I've done a few straight months of those apps and being turned down or work. Was really disheartened and just after I gave up for few weeks got a few back. Now working. So keep hope something is waiting on u 

Yea I can only manage two now I'm on long hour full time work, lover, 2 Leo's, studies so twos a good call. 

Haha well it's official epic is my word  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## TillyStar

retrobangs said:


> Ah Hun I've done a few straight months of those apps and being turned down or work. Was really disheartened and just after I gave up for few weeks got a few back. Now working. So keep hope something is waiting on u
> 
> Yea I can only manage two now I'm on long hour full time work, lover, 2 Leo's, studies so twos a good call.
> 
> Haha well it's official epic is my word
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


thanks, moral support is soaked up like a sponge this end, trust me! but i know, if you don't apply, you will DEFINITELY not get a job so just gotta keep trying, but you do need a few days' break from it now and then  and congrats again on landing a good job :no1:

'epic' is a very good word to have as your own. it'd be a bit sucky if it was like 'diligence' or 'beige', 'nice' or, god forbid, 'non-descript'. a friend of an ex once described some people he'd met as 'nice, you know, um, a bit non-descript'. i mean, you'd just find a cliff and launch yourself off it if you heard someone say that about you... mg:


----------



## TillyStar

Mr Chad said:


> FYI
> 
> Hypo- reduced body pattern- see Lucy in my sig
> Super hypo no pattern on the body (sometimes one spot) - see Sheldon and penny in the sig.
> Super hypo baldy- no pattern on head or tail.
> 
> 
> Hope that helps


That does help! So would my new one still fit in under super hypo... what about the spots on the head, they don't count as they are not the 'body'? i guess this must be so as penny has a spotted head. Sheldon's tail is magnificent btw!!!!!

They're all stunners, but Bernie has the most awesome pattern!!!! Would love to see some more pix of him!


----------



## joshhammond

another question regarding babies (if anyone can answer my first one i'll really appreciate it)

i have the 2 eggs im incubating in a small tupperware box with a lid on so i dont lose too much humidity, if the eggs hatch while im not at home or whatever how long will the babies be alright for in the small tub? 

just worried that they may suffocate if im not about when they hatch


----------



## Mr Chad

TillyStar said:


> That does help! So would my new one still fit in under super hypo... what about the spots on the head, they don't count as they are not the 'body'? i guess this must be so as penny has a spotted head. Sheldon's tail is magnificent btw!!!!!
> 
> They're all stunners, but Bernie has the most awesome pattern!!!! Would love to see some more pix of him!


I'm not 100% sure on your new one, artisan will be able so say for sure. I don't know how the overall tangerine colour with the white spotting is labelled. Certainly a beauty though.

Bit of a biography for you all- be great if you can all do the same :2thumb:

Sheldon is a big chunky monster that I had off somebody who didn't want him. He's a real chunk and his tail is massive- but he also has a bit of a belly so have to be careful with him. His temperament is amazing he happily trots out as soon as the viv is opened and will walk straight onto my hand and up my arm.

Penny was my 1st and was really lagging behind in terms of weight and size but she's really filled out and now is bigger than bernie. She's confident when she's out but really takes her time to walk out. Probably the best hunter and loved dubias. 

Bernie is my lil escape artist- vanished on the day I got her only to be found sat on the door mat. She really thinks she is a person and is super friendly with everybody- she's a bit of a tart lol. Scratches to come out and does nothing but climb and wander all over never keeps still. Really cuddly and can just pick her up.

Amy- my little psycho. She either wants to come out, run up you arm, jump down and escape..... Or won't even look at you and sits peeking from a hide. Shes a screamer and hates being handled especially if she knows you're putting her away, a proper squeeker. Biggest of the girls, really long. 

Lucy- new little girl slight problem with her walk and her targeting food but has a massive appetite and when I've held her to check her over she's isn't bothered by handing at all. Settling well and think she'll have a good personality once grown, but will always be fragile.


----------



## retrobangs

TillyStar said:


> thanks, moral support is soaked up like a sponge this end, trust me! but i know, if you don't apply, you will DEFINITELY not get a job so just gotta keep trying, but you do need a few days' break from it now and then  and congrats again on landing a good job :no1:
> 
> 'epic' is a very good word to have as your own. it'd be a bit sucky if it was like 'diligence' or 'beige', 'nice' or, god forbid, 'non-descript'. a friend of an ex once described some people he'd met as 'nice, you know, um, a bit non-descript'. i mean, you'd just find a cliff and launch yourself off it if you heard someone say that about you... mg:


Lol that's really funny I feel exactly the same. When I ask how I look and my bf says nice I'm like try again lol or shall I change hahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Mr Chad

Some more pics of Bernies pattern for you.








Bottom pic is her true colour


----------



## Artisan




----------



## Artisan

And look at this cute little upturned button nose


----------



## TillyStar

Mr Chad said:


> I'm not 100% sure on your new one, artisan will be able so say for sure. I don't know how the overall tangerine colour with the white spotting is labelled. Certainly a beauty though.
> 
> Bit of a biography for you all- be great if you can all do the same :2thumb:
> 
> Sheldon is a big chunky monster that I had off somebody who didn't want him. He's a real chunk and his tail is massive- but he also has a bit of a belly so have to be careful with him. His temperament is amazing he happily trots out as soon as the viv is opened and will walk straight onto my hand and up my arm.
> 
> Penny was my 1st and was really lagging behind in terms of weight and size but she's really filled out and now is bigger than bernie. She's confident when she's out but really takes her time to walk out. Probably the best hunter and loved dubias.
> 
> Bernie is my lil escape artist- vanished on the day I got her only to be found sat on the door mat. She really thinks she is a person and is super friendly with everybody- she's a bit of a tart lol. Scratches to come out and does nothing but climb and wander all over never keeps still. Really cuddly and can just pick her up.
> 
> Amy- my little psycho. She either wants to come out, run up you arm, jump down and escape..... Or won't even look at you and sits peeking from a hide. Shes a screamer and hates being handled especially if she knows you're putting her away, a proper squeeker. Biggest of the girls, really long.
> 
> Lucy- new little girl slight problem with her walk and her targeting food but has a massive appetite and when I've held her to check her over she's isn't bothered by handing at all. Settling well and think she'll have a good personality once grown, but will always be fragile.


loved reading this!!!  and apologies for thinking bernie was a he :blush: i should have known from reading irish stories it's a girl's name!!

well ralph's story is pretty brief so far as not had him long but bred by a lovely family who from what i understand are mostly just owners with the occasional litter, he's been handfed and well loved and is superchilled. loves sleeping out in the open, usually with 80% of his body on the hot side and the head just on the edge of the cool side! i've only had him out once so far, he has shown interest since but not quite braved it, and i don't want to push it. partly i think it's timing because he likes to get out at 11pm when i'm usually in bed... have started feeding him at 7.30pm instead of 9 as he seems to have a little sleep and digest after dinner. he's filling out nicely and getting a real appetite... think he finished off 6 mealworms and about 12 locusts last night!!!!! only small, but still! and no vomited up ones to be found... he's got the best little personality ever though and a perfect starter leo!!!!

my new one...as yet unnamed but leaning towards Siri or Sirja, all i know is she is about 8-9 weeks atm and will be with me on the weekend of 12-13th october!



Mr Chad said:


> Some more pics of Bernies pattern for you.
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Bottom pic is her true colour


Absolute babe!!!


----------



## TillyStar

Artisan said:


> http://s1287.photobucket.com/user/artisangeckos/media/20130910_204217_zps9b1bb64f.jpg.htmlimage
> 
> http://s1287.photobucket.com/user/artisangeckos/media/20130910_204124_zps1a0ee13c.jpg.htmlimage
> 
> http://s1287.photobucket.com/user/artisangeckos/media/20130910_204303_zpscbc03425.jpg.htmlimage


supercute. i'm guessing this is the same colour label as my new one?



Artisan said:


> And look at this cute little upturned button nose
> 
> http://s1287.photobucket.com/user/artisangeckos/media/20130910_204504_zps490af403.jpg.htmlimage


wow! is this a young un or a fully grown leo? sooooo cute :flrt:


----------



## Artisan

TillyStar said:


> supercute. i'm guessing this is the same colour label as my new one?
> 
> 
> 
> wow! is this a young un or a fully grown leo? sooooo cute :flrt:


Whats your new one again? (Terrible memory here lol) this lil man is a snake eyed eclipse.

Second boy is an adult supersnow patternless


----------



## TillyStar

they are both absolutely gorgeous. 

here my new one is again! i'm not doubting she is indeed a super hypo tangerine as listed, but just wondering where the line is drawn between hypo and super hypo as she does have spots on her body and from internet descriptions for super hypo it says 'no black spots on the body'. is it because they are perhaps more grey or brown than black..? also wondering what her kind of eyes are labelled as!


----------



## AlJoRub

*does my leo look to thin ?*

does my leo look to thin ?


----------



## Marcia

My 2 sunglow girls coming along nicely  I will be sad to part with these 2











Sent from my iPhone inside my human vivarium


----------



## BuckingFrill

Marcia said:


> My 2 sunglow girls coming along nicely  I will be sad to part with these 2
> 
> image
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone inside my human vivarium


Aww, they're gorgeous! Are you selling them?


----------



## Marcia

BuckingFrill said:


> Aww, they're gorgeous! Are you selling them?


As soon as they hit the right weight yes 


Sent from my iPhone inside my human vivarium


----------



## marty5588

TillyStar said:


> she has an absolutely beautiful face!!!!!! how old is she? what a babe


Not 100% sure about her age, at a guess I'd say only about three months....but thats just a guess. She is 42 grams in weight.....can could it be roughly worked out from that?


----------



## retrobangs

Mr Chad said:


> Some more pics of Bernies pattern for you.
> 
> [URL=http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a290/chadder69/image_zps6b6b26ab.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> [URL=http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a290/chadder69/image_zps8f52a5fc.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a290/chadder69/null_zpsbc8427ee.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Bottom pic is her true colour


Epic pattern !!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Mr Chad

retrobangs said:


> Epic pattern !!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Thank you.

She does have a very unique look to her. Love what the jungle element adds to them.


----------



## retrobangs

Artisan said:


> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20130910_204217_zps9b1bb64f.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20130910_204124_zps1a0ee13c.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20130910_204303_zpscbc03425.jpg]image[/URL]


Awwwwww  cutie 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## retrobangs

Artisan said:


> And look at this cute little upturned button nose
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20130910_204504_zps490af403.jpg]image[/URL]


One more before bed awwww


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## RubyD

*help please*

Hi I'm new to geckos and have a total eclipse 100% het raptor coming from Hamm. I'd like to try and breed the total eclipse so would you be able to tell me what male she should go with to achieve this. Would it have to be exactly the same as in het raptor? thanks in advance :2thumb:


----------



## DragonFish66

TillyStar said:


> they are both absolutely gorgeous.
> 
> here my new one is again! i'm not doubting she is indeed a super hypo tangerine as listed, but just wondering where the line is drawn between hypo and super hypo as she does have spots on her body and from internet descriptions for super hypo it says 'no black spots on the body'. is it because they are perhaps more grey or brown than black..? also wondering what her kind of eyes are labelled as!
> 
> [URL="http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/103leolounge_zps4c387644.jpg"]image[/URL]


Unless it loses its spots on its back I would say its not a super hypo maybe hypo? through it does look young and may lose them :2thumb:


----------



## TillyStar

DragonFish66 said:


> Unless it loses its spots on its back I would say its not a super hypo maybe hypo? through it does look young and may lose them :2thumb:


thanks! she's only about 8-9 weeks so maybe she will. i hope she doesn't cos they look cool but am suspecting she will and that this is why she has got the 'super hypo' label. time will tell i guess  so impatient to get her, :jump:a whole MONTH away!! arrrgh! meanwhile Ralph is doing his best to either grow into a huge monster or get fat, hehe, his appetite is voracious, love it. growing lad 

@marty: not sure about ages and weights, seems to vary rather a lot but i am not experienced enought o be able to say


----------



## DragonFish66

TillyStar said:


> thanks! she's only about 8-9 weeks so maybe she will. i hope she doesn't cos they look cool but am suspecting she will and that this is why she has got the 'super hypo' label. time will tell i guess  so impatient to get her, :jump:a whole MONTH away!! arrrgh! meanwhile Ralph is doing his best to either grow into a huge monster or get fat, hehe, his appetite is voracious, love it. growing lad
> 
> @marty: not sure about ages and weights, seems to vary rather a lot but i am not experienced enought o be able to say


I've got longer to wait for my next ones to be ready they haven't hatched yet :lol2: i'm guessing 2 months :bash:

This was my hypo het bell around 4 weeks old or so which ended up been a super hypo :2thumb:


----------



## joshhammond

still no baby geckos yet


----------



## TillyStar

@DragonFish: That's an even longer wait indeed! Waiting is bittersweet! That leo is 4 weeks in the picture? Se looks so much older, really nice and chunky, for 4 weeks I mean!!!! Really nice-looking. What do you call those eyes? Same as my new one's and I can't seem to find an answer anywhere!!

@joshhammond: i feel your impatience!! you must be going mad by now, i've been following the excitement for about 2 weeks now!


----------



## joshhammond

TillyStar said:


> @joshhammond: i feel your impatience!! you must be going mad by now, i've been following the excitement for about 2 weeks now!


you have NO idea!!! GAAAAH!!!!! i want to see the babies.

im worried about one egg. its discoloured over the past couple of days. im not sure if thats because its close to hatching or if the egg is going bad. so frustrating!!!!!!!!!!

im basically checking the eggs each time i go upstairs. im hoping that at some point i'll check on them and there will be noses poking out of the eggs!


----------



## TillyStar

hehe fair enough i accept i have no idea... i can only empathise! is this your first lot of hatchlings-to-come? is there not a lot of info on the net... i have really struggled finding info about leo stuff i want to know (apart from on this forum), really annoying!! have actually ordered two leo books that have both had very consistently good reviews, i want to learn more!

keeping everythign crossed for your babies and that they hatch SOOOOOON x


----------



## joshhammond

thanks 

my last egg i kept alive until about 3 days before the due hatch date and it collapsed and died. these ones look a LOT better, im just worried about the one thats going a different colour


----------



## DragonFish66

TillyStar said:


> @DragonFish: That's an even longer wait indeed! Waiting is bittersweet! That leo is 4 weeks in the picture? Se looks so much older, really nice and chunky, for 4 weeks I mean!!!! Really nice-looking. What do you call those eyes? Same as my new one's and I can't seem to find an answer anywhere!!
> 
> @joshhammond: i feel your impatience!! you must be going mad by now, i've been following the excitement for about 2 weeks now!


You got me looking for that pic on the pc to see how old it was a guess :lol2: it was 3 weeks old when the pic was taken by the breeder I got her along with another in mid june and they have piled the weight on she's now 40g which has surprised me at how quickly she's grown, this is one that's up to date pic :2thumb: prob already posted it :lol2:


----------



## DragonFish66

joshhammond said:


> thanks
> 
> my last egg i kept alive until about 3 days before the due hatch date and it collapsed and died. these ones look a LOT better, im just worried about the one thats going a different colour


I was couldn't wait for my corn eggs to hatch ended up on about 70 days :lol2: At least leos are quicker :2thumb: I've gotta wait till next season for my first attempt at breeding leos cant wait! got 2 females up to weight well nearly :lol2:


----------



## joshhammond

DragonFish66 said:


> I was couldn't wait for my corn eggs to hatch ended up on about 70 days :lol2: At least leos are quicker :2thumb: I've gotta wait till next season for my first attempt at breeding leos cant wait! got 2 females up to weight well nearly :lol2:


ive got corn snake eggs on the go as well.... they 'should' be hatching next week. key-word there is "SHOULD"


----------



## KingRedbeardI

*Heat Mats and Cold Weather*

Does anyone else find that Heat Mats don't seem to heat up as well during colder weather? Maybe it's just me being paranoid.
The thermometer and stat seems fine, but when I put my hand on the warm side of the viv it just doesn't feel as warm as it normally does.

Smaug hasn't stopped eating or pooping though so I guess I shouldn't worry too much.


----------



## DragonFish66

joshhammond said:


> ive got corn snake eggs on the go as well.... they 'should' be hatching next week. key-word there is "SHOULD"


Mine are on there 4th feed tonight a lot more waiting than leos :lol2: whats the pairing?



KingRedbeardI said:


> Does anyone else find that Heat Mats don't seem to heat up as well during colder weather? Maybe it's just me being paranoid.
> The thermometer and stat seems fine, but when I put my hand on the warm side of the viv it just doesn't feel as warm as it normally does.
> 
> Smaug hasn't stopped eating or pooping though so I guess I shouldn't worry too much.


The heat mat will only heat what it comes in contact with the ambient air temps are just going to be whatever the room temp is I set mine in the bedroom around 75f so it never gets cooler :2thumb:


----------



## joshhammond

corn snake pairing is a normal (carolina corn) and an amel. got 7 eggs which are still good. could see the embryo's moving about inside them the other day.

gecko pairing is a sunglow (according to this forum) and a mack snow.


----------



## DragonFish66

joshhammond said:


> corn snake pairing is a normal (carolina corn) and an amel. got 7 eggs which are still good. could see the embryo's moving about inside them the other day.
> 
> gecko pairing is a sunglow (according to this forum) and a mack snow.


So the leos are going to be interesting when they hatch and the corns you never know what hets are there its unlikely to be just a normal with no hets now a days :2thumb:


----------



## joshhammond

DragonFish66 said:


> So the leos are going to be interesting when they hatch and the corns you never know what hets are there its unlikely to be just a normal with no hets now a days :2thumb:


yep. just hoping the other egg hatches, especially if the other one im worried about is dead.

i havent got a clue if my corns have any hets. but its my first time breeding anything so i'll be happy whatever i get. just set up a mini rack for the baby snakes using an old desktop set of drawers and some others bits and pieces. should be able to fit some small rubs for the geckos on it as well! its tiny, but effective!


----------



## TillyStar

DragonFish66 said:


> You got me looking for that pic on the pc to see how old it was a guess :lol2: it was 3 weeks old when the pic was taken by the breeder I got her along with another in mid june and they have piled the weight on she's now 40g which has surprised me at how quickly she's grown, this is one that's up to date pic :2thumb: prob already posted it :lol2:
> 
> image


she is scrummy!!!!!!!!!!! so how old is she now? i actually don't know how old my new one is in the picture i've got, i only more or less know how old she is now, will be very interesting to see what she looks like when she arrives in a month  will ask the breeder but i know he's getting ready for Hamm atm so will leave it a week or so!

@joshhammond: sounds like you could get some very cute babies


----------



## TillyStar

KingRedbeardI said:


> Does anyone else find that Heat Mats don't seem to heat up as well during colder weather? Maybe it's just me being paranoid.
> The thermometer and stat seems fine, but when I put my hand on the warm side of the viv it just doesn't feel as warm as it normally does.
> 
> Smaug hasn't stopped eating or pooping though so I guess I shouldn't worry too much.


This is exactly my concern too. My heatmat, during the recent hot spell, shot up to bloody well 35 degrees despite supposedly only lgoing to 34. And now it's only on 32.1 - 33.3 even though I have it set to max, which is 34 degrees. I am quite concerned about what this may mean for winter as my flat gets FREEZING even with heating on and you can't buy thermostats that go higher unless you get a bigger heatmat because thermostats with higher temp capability requires a higher minimum wattage, and i can't get a bigger heatmat as it would take up too much of my viv. I am really worrying about this. Spoke at length to someone at Swell Reptiles a while back and there doesn't seem to be a satisfactory solution... So how does everyone else do it? I can't improve the insulation of my crappy rented flat 
edited to add i am using the habistat thermostat... ordered the microclimate one which goes to 35 degrees for my new viv, on recommendation of the salesguy at Swell, but not sure how much difference 1 degree will make when the current one can't seem to manage to stay at the correct temp even now? Or maybe the Microclimate one is just better quality, I hope so.


----------



## joshhammond

im hoping both hatch. im not holding out much hope for the one i was worried about. it seems to have got even darker than when this pic was taken (left egg)










now almost all of the egg is the same blotchy colour as the bottom of the left egg. 

also, made my little snake hatchling rack. im going to leave the top shelf for any baby geckos as well


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

Just popping in to upload some new pics of some of my cuties 

Merlin 









Cassie









Vala


----------



## Artisan

heatherjhenshaw said:


> Just popping in to upload some new pics of some of my cuties
> 
> Merlin
> image
> 
> Cassie
> image
> 
> Vala
> image


 Lovely looking gecks Heather :flrt:


----------



## Mr Chad

Rach, how's the afts getting on? Need seen any updates for a while


----------



## Artisan

Mr Chad said:


> Rach, how's the afts getting on? Need seen any updates for a while


Hey Paul....they are coming along a treat thanks.....im actually going to take pictures right now just for you .....wont be long!


----------



## retrobangs

heatherjhenshaw said:


> Just popping in to upload some new pics of some of my cuties
> 
> Merlin
> image
> 
> Cassie
> image
> 
> Vala
> image


Very cute, nice variation in morphs too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Artisan

Well here they are. Elijah (the biggest) is deep in shed I realised when I got him out. The female, Shiloh...although she looks small compared to him, is steadily putting weight on at her own rate. Elijah weighs 82g now and Shiloh is around 58g.....you wouldn't believe that the male was actually smaller then the female at one point would you? :lol2:

Just put them together for a minute while I took bad pics in bad light :2thumb:


----------



## Mr Chad

Artisan said:


> Well here they are. Elijah (the biggest) is deep in shed I realised when I got him out. The female, Shiloh...although she looks small compared to him, is steadily putting weight on at her own rate. Elijah weighs 82g now and Shiloh is around 58g.....you wouldn't believe that the male was actually smaller then the female at one point would you? :lol2:
> 
> Just put them together for a minute while I took bad pics in bad light :2thumb:
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20130912_202644_zpsb58d0921.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20130912_202638_zps92b91ae2.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20130912_202632_zps2c213245.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20130912_202603_zps99f06097.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20130912_202553_zps53f8608c.jpg]image[/URL]


Ah lil lovelies! 

Even in shed he's great. Certainly filled out a bit. How do they handle?

On a side note I bought one of those reptile hammocks to give Lucy extra floor space and shade. Didn't think she'd use it yet as a bit small but there she was chilled out spread across it. Certainly settling. 

I'll take a vid tomorrow get your opinions of her walk


----------



## Artisan

They both handle just like the more chilled out leos if im honest. Happy to be held and I can't say I notice much difference between them...except they are much shyer and I don't see much of them. Still nice to know they're there though. May have some babies from these next year all being well 

Aw yes how is the lil lady settling in?


----------



## Artisan

Winter wanted out for a bit when he saw I had the AFTs out :lol2:


----------



## TillyStar

new viv layout possibility, just modelling it out... just with what i currently have in. need something small to function as a ladder to the stone platform... is it ok to have the cool hide on a different floor? the coconut hide will work for now but she'll outgrow it, it's tiny, and the exo terra one won't fit on the side once the walls are up!!

ideas gratefully received. the moist hide will eventually change to one of those cool exo terra cave ones... maybe some repti carpet on the stone floor platform... and another plant.


----------



## Artisan

TillyStar said:


> new viv layout possibility, just modelling it out... just with what i currently have in. need something small to function as a ladder to the stone platform... is it ok to have the cool hide on a different floor? the coconut hide will work for now but she'll outgrow it, it's tiny, and the exo terra one won't fit on the side once the walls are up!!
> 
> ideas gratefully received. the moist hide will eventually change to one of those cool exo terra cave ones... maybe some repti carpet on the stone floor platform... and another plant.
> 
> [URL="http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/P1080554_zps8ec1cc57.jpg"]image[/URL]


 I have cool hides on shelves so that's fine. they will use them : victory:

You could use a bit of cork bark leading up to the platform. Plenty of grip on it which is a bonus


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

Artisan said:


> They both handle just like the more chilled out leos if im honest. Happy to be held and I can't say I notice much difference between them...except they are much shyer and I don't see much of them. Still nice to know they're there though. May have some babies from these next year all being well
> 
> Aw yes how is the lil lady settling in?


I've noticed that with the AFTs too, so shy, but fine once you get them out, funny little things lol 

Here are my 3 

Taylor 









Cookie 










Lacey


----------



## TillyStar

yeah i love cork bark, it looks ace too, though ralph still refuses to use his, climbing up via the water bowl instead :?

only other problem is even the smallest piece i could find (to buy online) was bloody huge and it was NOT easy cutting through it (mind you, i have a limited set of tools but i thought a stanley blade would be like cutting through butter). cork is heavyduty stuff!! 

thanks re cool hide info, that helps a lot! OH brought home this stone table prototype today and i'd hate to have to say it wouldn't work in the viv!

Winter is just one of the cutest leos i have ever seen btw. he looks so gentle!!!!


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

retrobangs said:


> Very cute, nice variation in morphs too
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Thanks  they are all Bell or het for Bell so at least I've stuck to one albino gene lol


----------



## Artisan

TillyStar said:


> yeah i love cork bark, it looks ace too, though ralph still refuses to use his, climbing up via the water bowl instead :?
> 
> only other problem is even the smallest piece i could find (to buy online) was bloody huge and it was NOT easy cutting through it (mind you, i have a limited set of tools but i thought a stanley blade would be like cutting through butter). cork is heavyduty stuff!!
> 
> thanks re cool hide info, that helps a lot! OH brought home this stone table prototype today and i'd hate to have to say it wouldn't work in the viv!
> 
> Winter is just one of the cutest leos i have ever seen btw. he looks so gentle!!!!


I dont use tools for my bark.....I stomp all over it to snap it into pieces lol :2thumb:


----------



## Artisan

heatherjhenshaw said:


> I've noticed that with the AFTs too, so shy, but fine once you get them out, funny little things lol
> 
> Here are my 3
> 
> Taylor
> image
> 
> Cookie
> image
> 
> 
> Lacey
> image


Gorgeous fatties Heather  I love cookie. She looks very like Shiloh but shiloh is just a pale normal as far as im aware.


----------



## AlJoRub

bit of advise please yesterday I fed my leo 20 mealworms and today I gave 2 wax worms as a treat but after I gave 8 mealworms but he wouldn't eat anymore is that ok or would that be classed as he is going of his food


----------



## Marcia

I love AFTs, they have big soppy eyes lol 


Sent from my iPhone inside my human vivarium


----------



## DragonFish66

TillyStar said:


> she is scrummy!!!!!!!!!!! so how old is she now? i actually don't know how old my new one is in the picture i've got, i only more or less know how old she is now, will be very interesting to see what she looks like when she arrives in a month  will ask the breeder but i know he's getting ready for Hamm atm so will leave it a week or so!
> 
> @joshhammond: sounds like you could get some very cute babies


I think she's 6 months old now :2thumb:



TillyStar said:


> This is exactly my concern too. My heatmat, during the recent hot spell, shot up to bloody well 35 degrees despite supposedly only lgoing to 34. And now it's only on 32.1 - 33.3 even though I have it set to max, which is 34 degrees. I am quite concerned about what this may mean for winter as my flat gets FREEZING even with heating on and you can't buy thermostats that go higher unless you get a bigger heatmat because thermostats with higher temp capability requires a higher minimum wattage, and i can't get a bigger heatmat as it would take up too much of my viv. I am really worrying about this. Spoke at length to someone at Swell Reptiles a while back and there doesn't seem to be a satisfactory solution... So how does everyone else do it? I can't improve the insulation of my crappy rented flat
> edited to add i am using the habistat thermostat... ordered the microclimate one which goes to 35 degrees for my new viv, on recommendation of the salesguy at Swell, but not sure how much difference 1 degree will make when the current one can't seem to manage to stay at the correct temp even now? Or maybe the Microclimate one is just better quality, I hope so.


You shouldn't have a problem with the temps in the winter as long as the stat probe and digi thermometer is in the right place I tape my probe to the mat and digi thermometer directly in the substrate if your using a mat stat it does vary as much as 5 or 6f which is normal I place ceramic tiles on the top of the mat which reduces it down to 3 or 4f if you want really accurate temps get a pulse stat which will only vary 1f



Artisan said:


> Winter wanted out for a bit when he saw I had the AFTs out :lol2:
> 
> [URL="http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20130912_205044_zpscb22a1c4.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL="http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20130912_205037_zps79b3c02c.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL="http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20130912_204730_zpsed2c542f.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL="http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20130912_204720_zps7bd27df2.jpg"]image[/URL]





heatherjhenshaw said:


> I've noticed that with the AFTs too, so shy, but fine once you get them out, funny little things lol
> 
> Here are my 3
> 
> Taylor
> image
> 
> Cookie
> image
> 
> 
> Lacey
> image


All fantastic leos :mf_dribble:


----------



## retrobangs

Artisan said:


> Winter wanted out for a bit when he saw I had the AFTs out :lol2:
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20130912_205044_zpscb22a1c4.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20130912_205037_zps79b3c02c.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20130912_204730_zpsed2c542f.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20130912_204720_zps7bd27df2.jpg]image[/URL]


Aft's looking gorg. Winter just amazes me every time I see him, showed my bf dave and he's in love. Wants a third same as winter next year haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## retrobangs

AlJoRub said:


> bit of advise please yesterday I fed my leo 20 mealworms and today I gave 2 wax worms as a treat but after I gave 8 mealworms but he wouldn't eat anymore is that ok or would that be classed as he is going of his food


8 mealies is still a substantial amount 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Mr Chad

Artisan said:


> They both handle just like the more chilled out leos if im honest. Happy to be held and I can't say I notice much difference between them...except they are much shyer and I don't see much of them. Still nice to know they're there though. May have some babies from these next year all being well
> 
> Aw yes how is the lil lady settling in?


Yeah she's settling we'll thanks. 

Really big appetite and certainly an active hunter, takes a few shots but nails mealies like mad.

Pooing nearly every day which is a good sign for her age and all look really healthy. I'd say she put on a good few grams and is now happy enough to come out the hide and lay in the open. 

Only concern is her walk, I have a feeling she's been born with a bad shoulder joint so it's a physical thing rather than neurological as first thought.


----------



## joshhammond

well, 95% sure that egg is dead... 

gutted


----------



## TillyStar

*Question about weird white skin on Ralph's tummy area?*

Something weird is going on with either my eyesight or Ralph's skin - only his (ever-expanding) tummy and back area is looking decidedly grey-white today - his head looks totally normal and his tail vaguely grey. Firstly, he only shed about a week ago, and secondly, why is only his 'middle part' greyish? I have been staring at him for a good while and I don't think I'm imagining it and he is wholly out in the light so shouldn't be any weird lighting trick? 

Is this normal? Is it the slow start of his next shed, and maybe I just didn't noticed the beginning stages last time? He has been upping his food intake massively in the last week so it makes sense if his skin is getting a little tight 





joshhammond said:


> well, 95% sure that egg is dead...
> 
> gutted


I'm so sorry to hear this, keeping everything crossed it is in fact alive and that the other one is doing well x


----------



## Mr Chad

Few videos. 

Here's one of my new girl Lucy, not a bad example of her walk but you can see a few strange wobbles

Lucy and her wobble - YouTube

Here's Amy, bernie and penny. Good video can really see their true colours :2thumb:

Bernie, Amy and Penny - YouTube

Finally here's a quick one of Sheldon in with the girls just so you can see how much of a chunk he is- bare in mind none of the girls are particularly small. Try not to fall in love with him, I hate to disappoint :lol2:

Sheldon and his hirls - YouTube


----------



## Mr Chad

TillyStar said:


> Something weird is going on with either my eyesight or Ralph's skin - only his (ever-expanding) tummy and back area is looking decidedly grey-white today - his head looks totally normal and his tail vaguely grey. Firstly, he only shed about a week ago, and secondly, why is only his 'middle part' greyish? I have been staring at him for a good while and I don't think I'm imagining it and he is wholly out in the light so shouldn't be any weird lighting trick?
> 
> Is this normal? Is it the slow start of his next shed, and maybe I just didn't noticed the beginning stages last time? He has been upping his food intake massively in the last week so it makes sense if his skin is getting a little tight


Probably just getting ready to shed again, no real cycle to it. It he's growing it can be quite frequent. Put up a pic if u can.


----------



## joshhammond

pic of the egg. seems to have got smaller as well. not holding out any hope for it now.











on the plus side the other one looks alright at least, although there hasnt been as much of a shadow inside it showing where the embryo is. im hoping thats because the one in there is a lighter colour and more light can go through its body

*fingers crossed*


----------



## DragonFish66

Mr Chad said:


> Few videos.
> 
> Here's one of my new girl Lucy, not a bad example of her walk but you can see a few strange wobbles
> 
> Lucy and her wobble - YouTube
> 
> Here's Amy, bernie and penny. Good video can really see their true colours :2thumb:
> 
> Bernie, Amy and Penny - YouTube
> 
> Finally here's a quick one of Sheldon in with the girls just so you can see how much of a chunk he is- bare in mind none of the girls are particularly small. Try not to fall in love with him, I hate to disappoint :lol2:
> 
> Sheldon and his hirls - YouTube


Nice! through they don't seem very hungry :lol2:


----------



## Mr Chad

DragonFish66 said:


> Nice! through they don't seem very hungry :lol2:


:lol2:

Nah, I only put mini mealies in at first just to see if Lucy would have any. The others just look at them as if to say what the :censor: are those??

Apart from Sheldon it's very rare to see them eat during the day.


----------



## DragonFish66

Mr Chad said:


> :lol2:
> 
> Nah, I only put mini mealies in at first just to see if Lucy would have any. The others just look at them as if to say what the :censor: are those??
> 
> Apart from Sheldon it's very rare to see them eat during the day.


There's one food most of mine will gorge on any time and that's the morio worms they seem to big for them :lol2: but they soon demolish them


----------



## AlJoRub

retrobangs said:


> 8 mealies is still a substantial amount
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


 it was 8 mealies and 2 wax worms is 20 mealies to much


----------



## joshhammond

so, maggie likes to climb...



















bearing in mind she was about 35g a few months back (constantly popping out eggs) shes now back up to over 50g and looking nice and happy and plump. shes also a lot easier to handle now.


just got to fatten maggie back up now. every time i get her to put on weight she then pops out 2 eggs and loses it all again!


----------



## KingRedbeardI

*Slate substrate?*

Does anyone here use slate in their vivs?
If so, what do you use to clean it? I'm not talking about a weekly/monthly full viv clean, I mean daily, to get up calcium spills, cricket legs (ew lol) and poop stains and that sort of stuff.

I've been using kitchen towels and warm water until now but doesn't really seem to do much, and I'm not sure what products are safe to use.


----------



## joshhammond

KingRedbeardI said:


> Does anyone here use slate in their vivs?
> If so, what do you use to clean it? I'm not talking about a weekly/monthly full viv clean, I mean daily, to get up calcium spills, cricket legs (ew lol) and poop stains and that sort of stuff.
> 
> I've been using kitchen towels and warm water until now but doesn't really seem to do much, and I'm not sure what products are safe to use.


not slate, but i do have a large textured tile in the bottom of my custom viv (some pics of which are in my previous post)

i use baby wipes, then dry the tile off with toilet roll. if im worried about it i then put a quick squirt of beaphar deep clean stuff then wipe that up with toilet roll as well.

that gets cleaned every couple of days


----------



## KingRedbeardI

joshhammond said:


> not slate, but i do have a large textured tile in the bottom of my custom viv (some pics of which are in my previous post)
> 
> i use baby wipes, then dry the tile off with toilet roll. if im worried about it i then put a quick squirt of beaphar deep clean stuff then wipe that up with toilet roll as well.
> 
> that gets cleaned every couple of days


How's that beaphar stuff working for you mate? No problems?

Have actually been looking at reviews for it on Amazon and seems like a good product.


----------



## TillyStar

KingRedbeardI said:


> Does anyone here use slate in their vivs?
> If so, what do you use to clean it? I'm not talking about a weekly/monthly full viv clean, I mean daily, to get up calcium spills, cricket legs (ew lol) and poop stains and that sort of stuff.
> 
> I've been using kitchen towels and warm water until now but doesn't really seem to do much, and I'm not sure what products are safe to use.


I use slate in Ralph's viv and i clean it with F10 disinfectant, that was one recommended to me by a care sheet on here somewhere. It's really good value for money - 1ml of F10 to 500ml of water i think it is, I just have a spray bottle and spray some on a damp cloth - works a treat and has no smell and kills all bacteria. They also do a very good handgel. Swell reptiles sells it but I got mine from somewhere else as it was out of stock at Swell at the time, and it was the same price or less... if you are interested i will look through my emails and find out. It arrived the next day, v good service.



Mr Chad said:


> Probably just getting ready to shed again, no real cycle to it. It he's growing it can be quite frequent. Put up a pic if u can.


You were right I think because in a few hours he's gone whiter still. These pix don't really do it justice but the first one shows how big he's gotten!!!! 







the head is still normal colour but from what i remember from his last shed, he will shed in a day or so. still exciting for me 

Right, gonna watch those vids of your leos now


----------



## joshhammond

KingRedbeardI said:


> How's that beaphar stuff working for you mate? No problems?
> 
> Have actually been looking at reviews for it on Amazon and seems like a good product.


seems good  doesnt leave a smell either. good stuff


----------



## Donna w

Eye eye


----------



## joshhammond

thats a gorgeous photo!


----------



## TillyStar

Mr Chad said:


> Few videos.
> 
> Here's one of my new girl Lucy, not a bad example of her walk but you can see a few strange wobbles
> 
> Lucy and her wobble - YouTube
> 
> Here's Amy, bernie and penny. Good video can really see their true colours :2thumb:
> 
> Bernie, Amy and Penny - YouTube
> 
> Finally here's a quick one of Sheldon in with the girls just so you can see how much of a chunk he is- bare in mind none of the girls are particularly small. Try not to fall in love with him, I hate to disappoint :lol2:
> 
> Sheldon and his hirls - YouTube


They're all gorgeous. I love the green on Lucy's head, and bless her little wobbly walk... Can't remember what you said it was, if you knew?

Amy's colour is so vibrant! 

I have a question: Could I have Ralph out with my new girl once she settles, or is it likely to stress either/both of them out? Not that I am hankering to do this, just wonderign out of interest! Could he ever meet another male leo in a neutral area - can't see this ever becoming other than hypothetical but again am just trying to learn! Say if my new girl turns out to be male after all (there is always a chance/risk), and my OH and I had them out at the same time?


----------



## KingRedbeardI

joshhammond said:


> seems good  doesnt leave a smell either. good stuff


Do you take the gecko out before using it or is it safe to use whilst the gecko is about? i.e. for quick spot cleaning, etc.


----------



## joshhammond

i take them out and put them in a rub for a few minutes. not so much because im worried the stuff might affect them, more so they are out the way and dont fall out of the viv and run under my bed


----------



## ayrshire bob

I use beaphar too. It's a quick and easy product to use, not much scent and cleans up anything I have had to deal with from either my Leo or crestie. Would recommend it! 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ayrshire bob

Took a few pics during Bubbles viv clean today. 





































Happy with the viv layout, lists of hidey places for him. Next stage is some sort of height. But that will be a few months away yet! 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## joshhammond

so, now 100% sure that egg is dead. gutted.

its starting to smell 

is it worth opening it up to have a look inside? opinions?


----------



## Marcia

joshhammond said:


> so, now 100% sure that egg is dead. gutted.
> 
> its starting to smell
> 
> is it worth opening it up to have a look inside? opinions?


You can open it if you want but sometimes it's not a pretty sight  

I'm sorry to hear about the egg though 


Sent from my iPhone inside my human vivarium


----------



## ayrshire bob

If it's dead it's dead, I don't think opening it will help you find out why. But it's your call bud

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## KingRedbeardI

joshhammond said:


> so, now 100% sure that egg is dead. gutted.
> 
> its starting to smell
> 
> is it worth opening it up to have a look inside? opinions?


If it's dead then there's no further harm to be done I suppose.

I know I wouldn't want to.
Sorry to hear that mate, keep us up to date on the other egg though.


----------



## joshhammond

ok. not going to open it. 

the more i think about it the more i reckon it will just upset me.


----------



## KingRedbeardI

joshhammond said:


> ok. not going to open it.
> 
> the more i think about it the more i reckon it will just upset me.


Other egg still good?


----------



## retrobangs

joshhammond said:


> so, maggie likes to climb...
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> bearing in mind she was about 35g a few months back (constantly popping out eggs) shes now back up to over 50g and looking nice and happy and plump. shes also a lot easier to handle now.
> 
> 
> just got to fatten maggie back up now. every time i get her to put on weight she then pops out 2 eggs and loses it all again!


Haha little legend. She looks impressed with herself. Sorry about your egg dude  still hope for the other one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Artisan

Sorry about your egg Josh


----------



## retrobangs

AlJoRub said:


> it was 8 mealies and 2 wax worms is 20 mealies to much


I believe each individual is diff and also depends on their age and weight lol. I'm not the most knowledgable one to be responding to you as I only have two. What I can say is my younger at 5 months has been eating between 10-16 mealworms every night for a month. Whereas my 11 month eats much more sporadically and less amounts. All I'd say is careful on the waxworms. I've been told one a month is way enough and anymore could be detrimental to getting fat etc. 

How old is your bubba 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## retrobangs

TillyStar said:


> I use slate in Ralph's viv and i clean it with F10 disinfectant, that was one recommended to me by a care sheet on here somewhere. It's really good value for money - 1ml of F10 to 500ml of water i think it is, I just have a spray bottle and spray some on a damp cloth - works a treat and has no smell and kills all bacteria. They also do a very good handgel. Swell reptiles sells it but I got mine from somewhere else as it was out of stock at Swell at the time, and it was the same price or less... if you are interested i will look through my emails and find out. It arrived the next day, v good service.
> 
> 
> 
> You were right I think because in a few hours he's gone whiter still. These pix don't really do it justice but the first one shows how big he's gotten!!!!
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/P1080556_zps7bb714e5.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/P1080557_zpsea600869.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/P1080558_zps1aa85274.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> the head is still normal colour but from what i remember from his last shed, he will shed in a day or so. still exciting for me
> 
> Right, gonna watch those vids of your leos now


Tilly as I say EPIC. Such a cutie aye. Similar colours to my Alura. How long is the wait till your next one?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## laksomeister

How long does it usually take for leos to lay their eggs?
Juni came out for a bit yesterday and she's really chunky now. I don't know for sure if she's preggers, but this massive weight gain is either that or morio worms. 
It's hard to do the flashlight thing to see through her belly cause she's constantly on the move when outside of the viv and gets a bit stressed!
She hasn't been to the laybox yet, moved it closer to the hot hide yesterday cause she's been camping out there lately. 
What substrate are you guys using in your layboxes? The eco earth(i think that's the name) dries out real quick, and is not really dig-friendly.


----------



## joshhammond

dammit, why am i getting so mixed up with names lately.

the climbing one is Dill.


and thanks for the kind words guys and girls 

the other egg still looks ok, but im trying not to get my hopes up because if it doesnt hatch i'll be really dissappointed.

i do have 7 snake eggs which should be pipping within the next 10 days or so, so at least i have that to look forward to


----------



## Marcia

joshhammond said:


> dammit, why am i getting so mixed up with names lately.
> 
> the climbing one is Dill.
> 
> 
> and thanks for the kind words guys and girls
> 
> the other egg still looks ok, but im trying not to get my hopes up because if it doesnt hatch i'll be really dissappointed.
> 
> i do have 7 snake eggs which should be pipping within the next 10 days or so, so at least i have that to look forward to


I've had eggs that looked a lil dented and off colour in the past which have hatched  ill keep my fingers crossed for you 
Pictures of the snakes when they hatch 


Sent from my iPhone inside my human vivarium


----------



## joshhammond

Marcia said:


> I've had eggs that looked a lil dented and off colour in the past which have hatched  ill keep my fingers crossed for you
> Pictures of the snakes when they hatch
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone inside my human vivarium


will post pics of everything if/when they hatch 

im certain its dead. its not dented, but its roughly the same colour as wet MDF. so im not holding out for it to hatch. other one looks good, just hoping i get something from it.

so dissappointing when you incubate an egg or two for so long and then in the last few days (i think its around that ammount of time anyway) they die off. 

snakes are all good. 53 days at the moment. looking big inside the egg. 

also got one that is a LOT larger than the others, possibility of twins?!


----------



## Mr Chad

Lil girl chilling in her hammock



















Apologies for the calcium- was heavy handed and didn't want to clean it up and disturb her.


----------



## retrobangs

We love out little Leeloo now being referred to as croczilla by moi 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## retrobangs

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## KingRedbeardI

My Leo, Smaug, loves my girlfriend to the point where he will allow her to stroke him but not me! :lol2:

When I try he lifts his tail up a bit and walks off. When she does he just sits there and tolerates it.


I'm thinking he recognises her voice or her scent or something, as she works in the pet shop I got him from. Not sure though.
Whenever she comes round he waddles out of his hide to see her :')


----------



## TillyStar

retrobangs said:


> Tilly as I say EPIC. Such a cutie aye. Similar colours to my Alura. How long is the wait till your next one??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


12-13th october!!! ages! my OH has made a WICKED stone staircase to go to the second floor of her viv - love it (pics to follow once it's all built) 



retrobangs said:


> We love out little Leeloo now being referred to as croczilla by moi
> 
> image
> image
> image
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


gorgeous, and the heart-shape (just realised i forgot to 'quote' that post and too lazy to go back now) is simply... EPIC!!!!!! 



Mr Chad said:


> Lil girl chilling in her hammock
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Apologies for the calcium- was heavy handed and didn't want to clean it up and disturb her.


awesome idea, the hammock, love it, really like the use of various materials in a viv for mental stimulation as well 

ralph did shed overnight but had a huge piece of skin on his head this morning - the sphagnum moss had gone dry overnight. finally this avo he went back into the (remoistened since morning) hide and now only has a tiny piece left which he keeps licking at. he also refused any worms this evening, only wanted locusts, picky boy!!!  and i found a tint piece of shed skin which had leopard print on it, awwww!!!!


----------



## retrobangs

TillyStar said:


> 12-13th october!!! ages! my OH has made a WICKED stone staircase to go to the second floor of her viv - love it (pics to follow once it's all built)
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous, and the heart-shape (just realised i forgot to 'quote' that post and too lazy to go back now) is simply... EPIC!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> awesome idea, the hammock, love it, really like the use of various materials in a viv for mental stimulation as well
> 
> ralph did shed overnight but had a huge piece of skin on his head this morning - the sphagnum moss had gone dry overnight. finally this avo he went back into the (remoistened since morning) hide and now only has a tiny piece left which he keeps licking at. he also refused any worms this evening, only wanted locusts, picky boy!!!  and i found a tint piece of shed skin which had leopard print on it, awwww!!!!


Haha thank you  it is indeed epic 
Stones staircase sounds fab, I can't wait to see the pics. 
I have a wonderful pic of shed I will add to my pic thread later. Leeloo left me her whole tail shed in one piece. Only bit she didn't eat. I was delighted. Looks greasy doesn't it. 

Mine get picky after shed too. Norm won't eat anything for day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## retrobangs

KingRedbeardI said:


> My Leo, Smaug, loves my girlfriend to the point where he will allow her to stroke him but not me! :lol2:
> 
> When I try he lifts his tail up a bit and walks off. When she does he just sits there and tolerates it.
> 
> 
> I'm thinking he recognises her voice or her scent or something, as she works in the pet shop I got him from. Not sure though.
> Whenever she comes round he waddles out of his hide to see her :')


Lol he obviously shares your taste in the lady 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Mr Chad

Anybody know roughly when Leo's start to cool/slow down and semi hibernate? Kinda brumation like. 

Just wondering if I need to adjust the diet at all and cut it down?

Or do most people see no difference in their Leo's?


----------



## retrobangs

Mr Chad said:


> Anybody know roughly when Leo's start to cool/slow down and semi hibernate? Kinda brumation like.
> 
> Just wondering if I need to adjust the diet at all and cut it down?
> 
> Or do most people see no difference in their Leo's?


From my reading if you keep their temps steady then they shouldn't go into their form of hibernation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## DragonFish66

I know my snakes don't get fed for 3 months when they go into brumation through for the first 2 years I leave full heat on and feed normally for them to build them up not sure on leos through


----------



## Marcia

Geckos don't need to brumate but some breeders like to do it to prepare the geckos for mating at the start of every year.

I don't bother personally and I feed the geckos the same amount as I do all year round. Some will eat a bit less though 


Sent from my iPhone inside my human vivarium


----------



## Mr Chad

Marcia said:


> Geckos don't need to brumate but some breeders like to do it to prepare the geckos for mating at the start of every year.
> 
> I don't bother personally and I feed the geckos the same amount as I do all year round. Some will eat a bit less though
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone inside my human vivarium


Cool, cheers for that. I'm not going to breed this season, going to give it another year before I give it a try so I'll leave them to it.


----------



## TillyStar

*old skin stuck to Ralph - shed help advice?*

Ralph still has a tiny (2-3mm) piece of old skin stuck just behind his mouth - I read somewhere (but can't find it now!) about some shedding help stuff for leos - could anyone point me towards this recommended product? he isn't going back into the moist hide, or trying to get it off. if he doesn't get it off by say tomorrow, should i try to get it off with a wet cotton bud? i don't really want to have to interfere as we are still building a bond and I worry about kind of manhandling him so early on, but at the same time i don't want to leave it there and have it cause him problems!

ta very much


----------



## KingRedbeardI

TillyStar said:


> Ralph still has a tiny (2-3mm) piece of old skin stuck just behind his mouth - I read somewhere (but can't find it now!) about some shedding help stuff for leos - could anyone point me towards this recommended product? he isn't going back into the moist hide, or trying to get it off. if he doesn't get it off by say tomorrow, should i try to get it off with a wet cotton bud? i don't really want to have to interfere as we are still building a bond and I worry about kind of manhandling him so early on, but at the same time i don't want to leave it there and have it cause him problems!
> 
> ta very much


I've read that you can use certain olive oils, or just warm water, with a cotton bud. : victory: Just rub or "massage it" really gently until the water/oil works it off his skin.


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Still getting worried and paranoid about Smaug's heat mat not heating his slate up enough in this cold weather. Only thing that's making me feel better is the fact that he doesn't seem desperate for warmth, he just chills out where he normally does and still sleeps in either his moist hide or his cool hide. I suppose if he really needed the warmth he'd be hiding out in his warm hide, which is where it's warmest. Hes still eating and pooping too so I guess I'm just being paranoid : victory:


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

So excited to start setting up Ivy's viv, yes I've already named my next leo even though I haven't even seen her yet, (I'm just going to Doncaster and seeing which leo i fall in love with) and am going with a batman villain theme seen as I already have Bane my next leo will be called Ivy:blush: Just waiting for some electrical bits to arrive and I also need to go out and collect more sandstone








Also thought I'd take a quick pic of Bane's viv as I don't believe I've posted a picture of it without the divide yet. Once Ivy's viv is set up I'll be stacking Bane's viv on top (sorry about the poor image quality there isnt very good lighting in his current corner)


----------



## Jebb

GoodbyeCourage said:


> So excited to start setting up Ivy's viv, yes I've already named my next leo even though I haven't even seen her yet, (I'm just going to Doncaster and seeing which leo i fall in love with) and am going with a batman villain theme seen as I already have Bane my next leo will be called Ivy:blush: Just waiting for some electrical bits to arrive and I also need to go out and collect more sandstone
> image
> Also thought I'd take a quick pic of Bane's viv as I don't believe I've posted a picture of it without the divide yet. Once Ivy's viv is set up I'll be stacking Bane's viv on top (sorry about the poor image quality there isnt very good lighting in his current corner)
> image


That's the best Leo viv I have seen on here, looks amazing, so natural and loads of hiding places, good job there :2thumb:


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

Jebb said:


> That's the best Leo viv I have seen on here, looks amazing, so natural and loads of hiding places, good job there :2thumb:


Thanks:blush:


----------



## TillyStar

GoodbyeCourage said:


> So excited to start setting up Ivy's viv, yes I've already named my next leo even though I haven't even seen her yet, (I'm just going to Doncaster and seeing which leo i fall in love with) and am going with a batman villain theme seen as I already have Bane my next leo will be called Ivy:blush: Just waiting for some electrical bits to arrive and I also need to go out and collect more sandstone
> image
> Also thought I'd take a quick pic of Bane's viv as I don't believe I've posted a picture of it without the divide yet. Once Ivy's viv is set up I'll be stacking Bane's viv on top (sorry about the poor image quality there isnt very good lighting in his current corner)
> image


looks ace, where'd you get the grass/fake grass from? i am all for naming your next leo before you get her... have done the same with Siri who will arrive mid october  super jealous of you and everyone else who can go to doncaster!!!! hope you find your perfect leo :2thumb:



KingRedbeardI said:


> Still getting worried and paranoid about Smaug's heat mat not heating his slate up enough in this cold weather. Only thing that's making me feel better is the fact that he doesn't seem desperate for warmth, he just chills out where he normally does and still sleeps in either his moist hide or his cool hide. I suppose if he really needed the warmth he'd be hiding out in his warm hide, which is where it's warmest. Hes still eating and pooping too so I guess I'm just being paranoid : victory:


is your thermometer probe on the slate, near the thermostat probe? if so, don't worry unless you think your thermometer is faulty (in which case i'd advise getting another just in case... if it turns out NOT to be faulty you should be able to either return the other as long as the box isn't ripped etc, or keep it for future use... more leos' vivs or future broken thermometer  )

i have noticed if i put my thermometer inside the hide, the temperature shoots up by nearly 2 degrees almost instantly as it is indeed hotter in the hide - so if your probe gives you that reuslt, i would imagine it's working fine. i also use slate and at a rough temp of 33 degrees, it feels warm to the touch but not THAT warm (and i have cold hands usually. if you, like most blokes, are naturally quite warm, it'll feel cooler to you of course). : victory:


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

TillyStar said:


> looks ace, where'd you get the grass/fake grass from? i am all for naming your next leo before you get her... have done the same with Siri who will arrive mid october  super jealous of you and everyone else who can go to doncaster!!!! hope you find your perfect leo :2thumb:


Thanks Its real grass, I just got it from a local garden center gave it a thorough wash and replanted it in some eco earth between the cracks in the sandstone hides I'm going to be like a child in a sweet shop at Doncaster, just going to have to resist coming home with more than one new addition:whistling2:


----------



## TillyStar

too good not to share. 

'Where's my food gone?'


----------



## joshhammond

lol, that picture is ace  

going to take some photos of my lot in a sec  (hopefully i'll get the names right this time!)

in other news, i opened that egg up. it was full of yellow/brown gunk. a tiny, half formed (dead) gecko was in there. 

i didnt want to open it until i was aboslutely sure the embryo wasnt alive, the egg had gone very VERY brown, so i figured i'd open it up; the only reason being so i could expand my experience with reptiles and their eggs.

poor thing. 

on the plus side of things, at least i know my male isnt infertile. i was beginning to worry that maybe thats why ive not had any successful eggs, however seeing that half formed body has at least confirmed that he is firing on all cylinders.



i figured i'd let people on here know, since i'd been keeping regular updates about the eggs.

the other egg is fine by the way.


----------



## Mr Chad

TillyStar said:


> too good not to share.
> 
> 'Where's my food gone?'
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/P1080562_zpsff018103.jpg]image[/URL]


Mine do that all the time, just walk over their food. No table manners :lol2:


----------



## joshhammond

right. got some photos to share, but first i wanted to ask you guys and girls a question. was trying to get some photos of nugget and just noticed weird bulges just behind her front legs.










the feel like they are empty, which is really odd. could this be part of her beginning to shed as the skin loosens? ive never noticed it before. weird. they dont seem to be affecting her and she quite happily toddles about and explores (while grinning like an idiot)


anyway, to the pictures!!


Maggie and Dill: (maggie is a bit skinny after laying eggs) maggie likes to pose









Clive grinning:









and clives saddle:









big boy's confused face









thought i'd try and get some pictures of him munching a cricket. this was the result:


----------



## retrobangs

joshhammond said:


> right. got some photos to share, but first i wanted to ask you guys and girls a question. was trying to get some photos of nugget and just noticed weird bulges just behind her front legs.
> 
> image
> 
> the feel like they are empty, which is really odd. could this be part of her beginning to shed as the skin loosens? ive never noticed it before. weird. they dont seem to be affecting her and she quite happily toddles about and explores (while grinning like an idiot)
> 
> 
> anyway, to the pictures!!
> 
> 
> Maggie and Dill: (maggie is a bit skinny after laying eggs) maggie likes to pose
> image
> 
> Clive grinning:
> image
> 
> and clives saddle:
> image
> 
> big boy's confused face
> image
> 
> thought i'd try and get some pictures of him munching a cricket. this was the result:
> 
> image
> 
> image


Haha wicked last shot. What camera do you have? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## joshhammond

just used my phone for those ones


----------



## Mr Chad

joshhammond said:


> right. got some photos to share, but first i wanted to ask you guys and girls a question. was trying to get some photos of nugget and just noticed weird bulges just behind her front legs.
> 
> image
> 
> the feel like they are empty, which is really odd. could this be part of her beginning to shed as the skin loosens? ive never noticed it before. weird. they dont seem to be affecting her and she quite happily toddles about and explores (while grinning like an idiot)
> 
> 
> anyway, to the pictures!!
> 
> 
> Maggie and Dill: (maggie is a bit skinny after laying eggs) maggie likes to pose
> image
> 
> Clive grinning:
> image
> 
> and clives saddle:
> image
> 
> big boy's confused face
> image
> 
> thought i'd try and get some pictures of him munching a cricket. this was the result:
> 
> image
> 
> image



Fat sacks mate, as they put weight on they can store it there as a reserve like they do in the tail.

Here's an example I've found


----------



## joshhammond

ah, awesome. good to know that shes putting on weight 

cheers mrchat


----------



## Artisan

Bit pic heavy sorry  some of the girls I took this afternoon

EDEN





MYTH







VALENTINA





ZUMZUM'S





SEREN


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

Just got a quick, bad quality, pic of Bane as he was watching me on my laptop from the top of his moist hide


----------



## retrobangs

Artisan said:


> Bit pic heavy sorry  some of the girls I took this afternoon
> 
> EDEN
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20130915_174839_zpsc81ac854.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20130915_174827_zpsc89a9f6c.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> MYTH
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20130915_174606_zps0a5324fc.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20130915_174603_zps27f547ab.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20130915_174507_zps9ae8775c.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> VALENTINA
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20130915_174236_zps2d644308.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20130915_174224_zps45f2d776.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> ZUMZUM'S
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20130915_174316_zps435ae558.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20130915_174405_zpsa2c61c74.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> SEREN
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20130915_174706_zps8e5d73ea.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20130915_174711_zpsc7674c78.jpg]image[/URL]


Oooo the yummies are out for their pics  love them all


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Artisan

retrobangs said:


> Oooo the yummies are out for their pics  love them all
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Haha yes.....some of the yummie girls are out for their glamour shoot


----------



## AlJoRub

Artisan said:


> Bit pic heavy sorry  some of the girls I took this afternoon
> 
> EDEN
> 
> [URL="http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20130915_174839_zpsc81ac854.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL="http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20130915_174827_zpsc89a9f6c.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> MYTH
> 
> [URL="http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20130915_174606_zps0a5324fc.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL="http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20130915_174603_zps27f547ab.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL="http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20130915_174507_zps9ae8775c.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> VALENTINA
> 
> [URL="http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20130915_174236_zps2d644308.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL="http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20130915_174224_zps45f2d776.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> ZUMZUM'S
> 
> [URL="http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20130915_174316_zps435ae558.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL="http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20130915_174405_zpsa2c61c74.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> SEREN
> 
> [URL="http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20130915_174706_zps8e5d73ea.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL="http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20130915_174711_zpsc7674c78.jpg"]image[/URL]


how the hell do you get tails like those lol


----------



## Artisan

AlJoRub said:


> how the hell do you get tails like those lol


 Haha.... puddin's aren't they!....


----------



## AlJoRub

they are lol and are very bright In color my leo has dark feet is that normal ?


----------



## retrobangs

AlJoRub said:


> they are lol and are very bright In color my leo has dark feet is that normal ?


They are all diff. One of mind has speckled feet other dark 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## AlJoRub

retrobangs said:


> They are all diff. One of mind has speckled feet other dark
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


mine has both


----------



## Artisan

Most mine have white or pale feet but a few have black speckled feetses


----------



## AlJoRub

how common is it for them to drop there tails because mine isn't fully tame yet because I am scared to handle it encase it drops its tail


----------



## BK80

Hi guys.

I'm very new to Reptile keeping, in fact i don't yet have my Leopard Gecko. He/She will be arriving in 2 weeks (really excited.)

I'm opting to buy a juvi so the Leo knows me from a young age. I've done lots of research since way back before last Christmas on keeping Leos and i feel confident my Little guy/gal will have a great home with me.

My only concern however is from every source i have read not to use Sand while the chap in my Local Pet Shop insists sand is fine to use for older adult Leos as Impaction is only a risk for Juvi animals. Is this true?

Im certainly not going to risk it, i'm going to be using slate i think.


----------



## AlJoRub

BK80 said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I'm very new to Reptile keeping, in fact i don't yet have my Leopard Gecko. He/She will be arriving in 2 weeks (really excited.)
> 
> I'm opting to buy a juvi so the Leo knows me from a young age. I've done lots of research since way back before last Christmas on keeping Leos and i feel confident my Little guy/gal will have a great home with me.
> 
> My only concern however is from every source i have read not to use Sand while the chap in my Local Pet Shop insists sand is fine to use for older adult Leos as Impaction is only a risk for Juvi animals. Is this true?
> 
> Im certainly not going to risk it, i'm going to be using slate i think.


 I maybe wrong as I am still new to leos but even as adults there is a risk and I know a lot of owner keep them on paper towel for quarantine and then move on to something like slates and lino :welcome:


----------



## Artisan

BK80 said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I'm very new to Reptile keeping, in fact i don't yet have my Leopard Gecko. He/She will be arriving in 2 weeks (really excited.)
> 
> I'm opting to buy a juvi so the Leo knows me from a young age. I've done lots of research since way back before last Christmas on keeping Leos and i feel confident my Little guy/gal will have a great home with me.
> 
> My only concern however is from every source i have read not to use Sand while the chap in my Local Pet Shop insists sand is fine to use for older adult Leos as Impaction is only a risk for Juvi animals. Is this true?
> 
> Im certainly not going to risk it, i'm going to be using slate i think.


Some people use sand and have done with no issues, others have lost geckos or ended up with expensive vet bills through impaction. I prefer to take all risk away and just use lino.....just not worth the risk IMO : victory:


----------



## BK80

Thanks guys. As i suspected. Sand just isn't worth the risk. So paper towels are correct for a Juvi? At what age should i change from towels to slate?

Thanks for the welcome : victory:


----------



## AlJoRub

well people like to quarantine for 3 months but if its your first reptiles then there's isn't as much a problem and if I am correct you could put it on slate right away :2thumb:


----------



## AlJoRub

but I would defiantly wait until Artisan responds because she has more experience than me so don't want to tell you to do something and it might but the leos health at risk


----------



## KingRedbeardI

I have a 3 month old Leo and he's been on slate since I first got him, which was at about 5-6 weeks old. No problems.

Before that he was on this soil stuff in the shop so was an upgrade to him really.


----------



## KingRedbeardI

TillyStar said:


> looks ace, where'd you get the grass/fake grass from? i am all for naming your next leo before you get her... have done the same with Siri who will arrive mid october  super jealous of you and everyone else who can go to doncaster!!!! hope you find your perfect leo :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> is your thermometer probe on the slate, near the thermostat probe? if so, don't worry unless you think your thermometer is faulty (in which case i'd advise getting another just in case... if it turns out NOT to be faulty you should be able to either return the other as long as the box isn't ripped etc, or keep it for future use... more leos' vivs or future broken thermometer  )
> 
> i have noticed if i put my thermometer inside the hide, the temperature shoots up by nearly 2 degrees almost instantly as it is indeed hotter in the hide - so if your probe gives you that reuslt, i would imagine it's working fine. i also use slate and at a rough temp of 33 degrees, it feels warm to the touch but not THAT warm (and i have cold hands usually. if you, like most blokes, are naturally quite warm, it'll feel cooler to you of course). : victory:


Yeah it's on the slate, but because of the way I've drilled the hole for it in the back of the viv, sometimes it slips, depending on what Smaug's doing (he used to sleep with his head on the probe a lot) and until I re-position it will only really give me an ambient temp... What would you compare the feel of the warmth to? I'd say it felt about as warm as the palm of my hand, maybe a little bit warmer.


----------



## KingRedbeardI

KingRedbeardI said:


> Yeah it's on the slate, but because of the way I've drilled the hole for it in the back of the viv, sometimes it slips, depending on what Smaug's doing (he used to sleep with his head on the probe a lot) and until I re-position it will only really give me an ambient temp... What would you compare the feel of the warmth to? I'd say it felt about as warm as the palm of my hand, maybe a little bit warmer.


In regards to the above post I've just bought a thermometer gun and it had the following review...

"Like all good parents my childrens health is of paramount importance to me.
With this in mind you will understand that I like to take their temperatures at regular intervals throughout the day.
Like minded parents will know using the old fashioned mercury thermometers is slow and having 2 children I would need 2 of them for a quick turnaround.
I purchased this device mainly for convenience because I can sit on the sofa and take my readings at any time the kids run past me.
I initially found its accuracy below par when calibrating it against a mercury one
Then I remembered infa red technology gives different readings according to the emmisivity of the subject matter with matt black giving the most accurate readings
I had a can of log burner stove spray paint which I tried and was impressed how accurate the readings were. The problem with this is my kids are both boys and need a daily bath so i quickly ran out of paint.
To overcome this I had them both tatooed on their foreheads and have been getting good readings ever since.
I know what your thinking, "the tatoo's will fade with time and affect my reading accuracy"
I did consider this, but with modern ink you can expect the tatto's to stay dark for a good 10 years by which time my kids will be adults and able to look after their own health concerns."


I haven't laughed so much in ages :lol2:


----------



## TillyStar

KingRedbeardI said:


> Yeah it's on the slate, but because of the way I've drilled the hole for it in the back of the viv, sometimes it slips, depending on what Smaug's doing (he used to sleep with his head on the probe a lot) and until I re-position it will only really give me an ambient temp... What would you compare the feel of the warmth to? I'd say it felt about as warm as the palm of my hand, maybe a little bit warmer.


someone recommended supergluing the probes to the substrate but somehow, my thermometer probe and slate just don't work with superglue - i might as well have put water on. it did, however, get stuck to my fingers! :lol2: 

i'd say if it's like the palm of your hand then it's fine, us humans have a body temp of 36.5-37 so we are technically warmer than the heatmat - but then our extremeties are always colder than our core, so that makes perfect sense that it feels a little warmer or the same - i have pretty much the same experience of mine! doesn't sound like you have anything to worry about and the slate is and warm and cosy


----------



## TillyStar

Artisan said:


> Bit pic heavy sorry  some of the girls I took this afternoon
> 
> EDEN
> 
> http://s1287.photobucket.com/user/artisangeckos/media/20130915_174839_zpsc81ac854.jpg.htmlimage
> 
> http://s1287.photobucket.com/user/artisangeckos/media/20130915_174827_zpsc89a9f6c.jpg.htmlimage
> 
> MYTH
> 
> http://s1287.photobucket.com/user/artisangeckos/media/20130915_174606_zps0a5324fc.jpg.htmlimage
> 
> http://s1287.photobucket.com/user/artisangeckos/media/20130915_174603_zps27f547ab.jpg.htmlimage
> 
> http://s1287.photobucket.com/user/artisangeckos/media/20130915_174507_zps9ae8775c.jpg.htmlimage
> 
> VALENTINA
> 
> http://s1287.photobucket.com/user/artisangeckos/media/20130915_174236_zps2d644308.jpg.htmlimage
> 
> http://s1287.photobucket.com/user/artisangeckos/media/20130915_174224_zps45f2d776.jpg.htmlimage
> 
> ZUMZUM'S
> 
> http://s1287.photobucket.com/user/artisangeckos/media/20130915_174316_zps435ae558.jpg.htmlimage
> 
> http://s1287.photobucket.com/user/artisangeckos/media/20130915_174405_zpsa2c61c74.jpg.htmlimage
> 
> SEREN
> 
> http://s1287.photobucket.com/user/artisangeckos/media/20130915_174706_zps8e5d73ea.jpg.htmlimage
> 
> http://s1287.photobucket.com/user/artisangeckos/media/20130915_174711_zpsc7674c78.jpg.htmlimage


so gorgeous, all of them.  the first pic of Seren!!!!



GoodbyeCourage said:


> Just got a quick, bad quality, pic of Bane as he was watching me on my laptop from the top of his moist hide
> image


he is so stunning and he is just so colour matched with the viv!! :lol2: how old is he?


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

TillyStar said:


> he is so stunning and he is just so colour matched with the viv!! :lol2: how old is he?


I know he fits in perfectly:flrt: He's four months old and just over 60g, he's HUGE! I can't wait to see how big he gets as he grows


----------



## DragonFish66

TillyStar said:


> someone recommended supergluing the probes to the substrate but somehow, my thermometer probe and slate just don't work with superglue - i might as well have put water on. it did, however, get stuck to my fingers! :lol2:
> 
> i'd say if it's like the palm of your hand then it's fine, us humans have a body temp of 36.5-37 so we are technically warmer than the heatmat - but then our extremeties are always colder than our core, so that makes perfect sense that it feels a little warmer or the same - i have pretty much the same experience of mine! doesn't sound like you have anything to worry about and the slate is and warm and cosy


Instead of super glue I would put the probe inbetween the slate and mastic it in with aquarium mastic it will hold it no problem harmless to animals and if you need to remove it it will come off no problem if you need to replace the mat :2thumb:


----------



## DragonFish66

GoodbyeCourage said:


> I know he fits in perfectly:flrt: He's four months old and just over 60g, he's HUGE! I can't wait to see how big he gets as he grows


And I thought mine grew fast :lol2: at 40g same age, 60g :gasp:


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

DragonFish66 said:


> And I thought mine grew fast :lol2: at 40g same age, 60g :gasp:


I know he's a monster!:lol2: Apparently he has no giant in him either, his dad is a Raptor and his mum a Reverse Stripe Mack Raptor His siblings looked quite big as well but not as big as him aha


----------



## DragonFish66

GoodbyeCourage said:


> I know he's a monster!:lol2: Apparently he has no giant in him either, his dad is a Raptor and his mum a Reverse Stripe Mack Raptor His siblings looked quite big as well but not as big as him aha


:lol2: the first 2 I got were a year old and they weren't as big nearer the 50g mark and this young one has nearly caught them up :gasp: :2thumb:


----------



## TillyStar

ralph's bit of skin by his mouth was still there today so i picked him up even though he was trying to walk off (feel so guilty, what a sap eh?) and removed it gently with a wet cotton bud. he wasn't too happy at being held against his will, struggled a couple of times as i held him but then just kind of gave up, and when i put him back in his viv (with a wax worm for a treat, which he ate) he slowly crawled into his hide. i felt like i had violated him, or his dignity or trust, silly i know! he is sleeping outside the hide again but he is a little more suspicious, sleeping with one eye open. but if he was really freaked out i figure he'd stay in a hide completely so maybe he isn't scarred emotionally for life after all :blush: will see if he will consent to coming out this eve after dinner so i can finally weigh him!



DragonFish66 said:


> Instead of super glue I would put the probe inbetween the slate and mastic it in with aquarium mastic it will hold it no problem harmless to animals and if you need to remove it it will come off no problem if you need to replace the mat :2thumb:


is that the same as aquarium sealant? i bought some (HA6) but on the bottle it says it doesn't stick to stone!! 

@GoodbyeCourage: 4 months!!!!! my boy is 4.5 months, not weighed him yet as not handled him much - but he looks nowhere near that size, not by far!! not sure he ever will get to 60g if that's what 60g looks like!


----------



## DragonFish66

TillyStar said:


> ralph's bit of skin by his mouth was still there today so i picked him up even though he was trying to walk off (feel so guilty, what a sap eh?) and removed it gently with a wet cotton bud. he wasn't too happy at being held against his will, struggled a couple of times as i held him but then just kind of gave up, and when i put him back in his viv (with a wax worm for a treat, which he ate) he slowly crawled into his hide. i felt like i had violated him, or his dignity or trust, silly i know! he is sleeping outside the hide again but he is a little more suspicious, sleeping with one eye open. but if he was really freaked out i figure he'd stay in a hide completely so maybe he isn't scarred emotionally for life after all :blush: will see if he will consent to coming out this eve after dinner so i can finally weigh him!
> 
> 
> 
> is that the same as aquarium sealant? i bought some (HA6) but on the bottle it says it doesn't stick to stone!!
> 
> @GoodbyeCourage: 4 months!!!!! my boy is 4.5 months, not weighed him yet as not handled him much - but he looks nowhere near that size, not by far!! not sure he ever will get to 60g if that's what 60g looks like!


Yes its the same stuff it should stick but it takes 24hrs to set so you would have to let him stop in a rub for a day or two while it sets off if the slate is permanent there wont be a problem with it


----------



## ayrshire bob

KingRedbeardI said:


> In regards to the above post I've just bought a thermometer gun and it had the following review...
> 
> "Like all good parents my childrens health is of paramount importance to me.
> With this in mind you will understand that I like to take their temperatures at regular intervals throughout the day.
> Like minded parents will know using the old fashioned mercury thermometers is slow and having 2 children I would need 2 of them for a quick turnaround.
> I purchased this device mainly for convenience because I can sit on the sofa and take my readings at any time the kids run past me.
> I initially found its accuracy below par when calibrating it against a mercury one
> Then I remembered infa red technology gives different readings according to the emmisivity of the subject matter with matt black giving the most accurate readings
> I had a can of log burner stove spray paint which I tried and was impressed how accurate the readings were. The problem with this is my kids are both boys and need a daily bath so i quickly ran out of paint.
> To overcome this I had them both tatooed on their foreheads and have been getting good readings ever since.
> I know what your thinking, "the tatoo's will fade with time and affect my reading accuracy"
> I did consider this, but with modern ink you can expect the tatto's to stay dark for a good 10 years by which time my kids will be adults and able to look after their own health concerns."
> 
> 
> I haven't laughed so much in ages :lol2:


Brilliant! 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

Had Bane out for the first time today on the bed whilst we moved his viv (it's now stacked in the corner onto of Ivy's), he was surprisingly calm for his first time out Think he may be going into shed as he's looking a tad pale on his head and has spent most of the day curled up in his moist hide








He has one solid and one snake eye which I love:flrt:








Also just a pic of him compared to my hand


----------



## DragonFish66

GoodbyeCourage said:


> Had Bane out for the first time today on the bed whilst we moved his viv (it's now stacked in the corner onto of Ivy's), he was surprisingly calm for his first time out Think he may be going into shed as he's looking a tad pale on his head and has spent most of the day curled up in his moist hide
> image
> He has one solid and one snake eye which I love:flrt:
> image
> Also just a pic of him compared to my hand
> image


Very nice! :mf_dribble: I've had a massive photo shoot of my leos today cleang day at the zoo :lol2: cant be bothered to sort them tonight but there will be loads put up tomorrow :2thumb:


----------



## KingRedbeardI

I'm still having trouble getting Smaug out  Don't want to just grab him as he's still young and skittish. Sometimes, and _ only _ sometimes, he'll come and sniff/lick my hand but that's it.


----------



## DragonFish66

KingRedbeardI said:


> I'm still having trouble getting Smaug out  Don't want to just grab him as he's still young and skittish. Sometimes, and _only _sometimes, he'll come and sniff/lick my hand but that's it.


It all takes time all of mine I struggle to get them out of there own accord but when I need to remove them I try and get my hand underneath them and let them get a grip of my hand but don't lift them high as sometimes they jump sooner or later he will get used to you, it took my first one over a month till it even started feeding properly through I don't really handle them only to sort there rubs out which is twice a week :2thumb:


----------



## retrobangs

GoodbyeCourage said:


> Had Bane out for the first time today on the bed whilst we moved his viv (it's now stacked in the corner onto of Ivy's), he was surprisingly calm for his first time out Think he may be going into shed as he's looking a tad pale on his head and has spent most of the day curled up in his moist hide
> image
> He has one solid and one snake eye which I love:flrt:
> image
> Also just a pic of him compared to my hand
> image


He is lovely and a healthy size already  you have a looker there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## TillyStar

KingRedbeardI said:


> I'm still having trouble getting Smaug out  Don't want to just grab him as he's still young and skittish. Sometimes, and _ only _ sometimes, he'll come and sniff/lick my hand but that's it.


have you tried keeping the viv door open and just sitting by it waiting? i have ralph on a table atm while i wait for my cabinet, so it is easier as he can walk onto the table, but i have also sat with the viv door open and had my hand just outside the viv. he has come out briefly a few times like this, last night was the latest time he did (thankfully he doesn't seem to hold a grudge since i had to manhandle him for his stuck old skin removal). i sat like that many nights and he would show an interest in the open door, sometimes just come right up to the edge, sniff and walk off, but eventually built up courage. also, i know they can only be given occasionally, but putting a waxworm in your hand should also help associate you with pure awesomeness 

also do you know when he is most active? ralph is usually most active way past my bedtime, and more keen to come out then. or have you tried handfeeding him when he is really hungry? maybe an hour or two later than usual? these are just things i have tried that have worked on and off, i just kept thinking in times of frustration that they can live for 20 years. so a few weeks or months is nothing really, even though it feels like a lifetime for us!


----------



## Kirstiemcb

Mother came home with 2 new additions at weekend. I'm hopeless with morphs, could anyone tell me what they are?



















1st one has tiny bits of yellow on her
2nd one has very faint grey hue

Thank you


----------



## retrobangs

Kirstiemcb said:


> Mother came home with 2 new additions at weekend. I'm hopeless with morphs, could anyone tell me what they are?
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 1st one has tiny bits of yellow on her
> 2nd one has very faint grey hue
> 
> Thank you


Tug snow and Mack snow maybe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## DragonFish66

I was thinking the first some sort of snow the second i'm unsure of


----------



## DragonFish66

Some photo's taken yesterday while cleaning

Hypo Tug Snow



















Super Hypo



















Normal



















The Scruff!



















More pics on my pic thread soon :2thumb:


----------



## TillyStar

DragonFish66 said:


> Some photo's taken yesterday while cleaning
> 
> Hypo Tug Snow
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Super Hypo
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Normal
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> The Scruff!
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> More pics on my pic thread soon :2thumb:


wow, they are all lovely - and your hypo tug snow is particularly gorgeous in these pics - love the eyes!!!! and super cool markings 

ralph was out again last night and sat on my OH for the first time - it was clear he didn't recognise that smell/that hand, he froze big time when he went onto his hand!! he really enjoyed climbing the sofa though - obsessed with climbing atm, read that this is very common when they are small. looking into adding safe bits for him to do more climbing on in the viv, already thinking of ways to upgrade it! what an awesome hobby lizard keeping is


----------



## DragonFish66

TillyStar said:


> wow, they are all lovely - and your hypo tug snow is particularly gorgeous in these pics - love the eyes!!!! and super cool markings


Thanks, He's the one i'll be pairing with the two older females the scruff and the normal next year


----------



## AlJoRub

I just went to check on my leo and it says the temp is 35 but it says the maximum has been 37 I know that's to but would it have burnt my leo at that temp ?


----------



## Oxmonitor

Hi, i'm in the process of putting together a viv for my daughters first Leopard Gecko. 

What are peoples thoughts on Exo Terra fake rock backgrounds - are they worth it or do they damage easily? 

Also i'm planning on using lino tiles for the base over a heat mat glued down with aquarium sealant, is this sealant ok put onto the heat mat?

Many thanks.


----------



## TillyStar

Oxmonitor said:


> Hi, i'm in the process of putting together a viv for my daughters first Leopard Gecko.
> 
> What are peoples thoughts on Exo Terra fake rock backgrounds - are they worth it or do they damage easily?
> 
> Also i'm planning on using lino tiles for the base over a heat mat glued down with aquarium sealant, is this sealant ok put onto the heat mat?
> 
> Many thanks.


:welcome:

Are these the ones that the leos can climb? They look cool but I have read about leos falling down and injuring themselves and sometimes causing internal bleeding and death, apparently they are not quite as good at climbing down as up!!

The Juwel poster rocky background I am using on the sides in my viv
Juwel Poster Background | Swell Reptiles

looks really realistic but is smooth, and I haven't had any problems except feeling guilty when my leo wants to climb it (clearly they can perceive 3D photographs!) - I'd recommend it!

Not sure about the lino, as I use slate, am sure someone else can help. I have a memory of people talking about not gluing the lino - I'd guess because you want to take it all up and clean it periodically, mealworms and other stuff can slip down there and start smelling eventually - and there is no need to glue the heatmat to the floor (not sure if that is what you meant), it won't move.

I'm pretty new on here but this is from advice I have had form others - people are really helpful here 

edited to add there is a great vivarium build thread on here, you can search for it in the lizard forum or someone can provide a link, and a great leopard gecko care sheet in the Lizard care section. If you can't find the viv building thread I think I have it saved on my laptop so can send it to you if you want, on email xx


----------



## babychessie

Jeez, I've missed out on so much! :lol2:

So, any of you lovelies on this thread going to the Donny this weekend? 

Just had my two out for cuddles..so of course there are piccies!



(nice hat Spider.. :lol2






KingRedbeardI said:


> Does anyone else find that Heat Mats don't seem to heat up as well during colder weather? Maybe it's just me being paranoid.
> The thermometer and stat seems fine, but when I put my hand on the warm side of the viv it just doesn't feel as warm as it normally does.
> 
> Smaug hasn't stopped eating or pooping though so I guess I shouldn't worry too much.





TillyStar said:


> This is exactly my concern too. My heatmat, during the recent hot spell, shot up to bloody well 35 degrees despite supposedly only lgoing to 34. And now it's only on 32.1 - 33.3 even though I have it set to max, which is 34 degrees. I am quite concerned about what this may mean for winter as my flat gets FREEZING even with heating on and you can't buy thermostats that go higher unless you get a bigger heatmat because thermostats with higher temp capability requires a higher minimum wattage, and i can't get a bigger heatmat as it would take up too much of my viv. I am really worrying about this. Spoke at length to someone at Swell Reptiles a while back and there doesn't seem to be a satisfactory solution... So how does everyone else do it? I can't improve the insulation of my crappy rented flat
> edited to add i am using the habistat thermostat... ordered the microclimate one which goes to 35 degrees for my new viv, on recommendation of the salesguy at Swell, but not sure how much difference 1 degree will make when the current one can't seem to manage to stay at the correct temp even now? Or maybe the Microclimate one is just better quality, I hope so.


Just referring back to what you said a couple of days ago, this is pretty much normal- it happens to me too (my house is always ridiculously cold in the winter). I wouldn't worry too much, as long as your temps don't drop overly low it won't be a problem, as it is just simply replicating their natural summer/winter cycle 



Artisan said:


> I dont use tools for my bark.....I stomp all over it to snap it into pieces lol :2thumb:


Also works as effective stress/anger relief 



joshhammond said:


> well, 95% sure that egg is dead...
> 
> gutted


I'm really sorry to hear that Josh


----------



## Oxmonitor

TillyStar said:


> :welcome:
> 
> Are these the ones that the leos can climb? They look cool but I have read about leos falling down and injuring themselves and sometimes causing internal bleeding and death, apparently they are not quite as good at climbing down as up!!
> 
> The Juwel poster rocky background I am using on the sides in my viv
> Juwel Poster Background | Swell Reptiles
> 
> looks really realistic but is smooth, and I haven't had any problems except feeling guilty when my leo wants to climb it (clearly they can perceive 3D photographs!) - I'd recommend it!
> 
> Not sure about the lino, as I use slate, am sure someone else can help. I have a memory of people talking about not gluing the lino - I'd guess because you want to take it all up and clean it periodically, mealworms and other stuff can slip down there and start smelling eventually - and there is no need to glue the heatmat to the floor (not sure if that is what you meant), it won't move.
> 
> I'm pretty new on here but this is from advice I have had form others - people are really helpful here
> 
> edited to add there is a great vivarium build thread on here, you can search for it in the lizard forum or someone can provide a link, and a great leopard gecko care sheet in the Lizard care section. If you can't find the viv building thread I think I have it saved on my laptop so can send it to you if you want, on email xx


Thanks for that :2thumb:

Right I will give the background a miss, was just after making it look a little more natural but that poster background will do nicely I think.

I like the idea of slate like you use for a base - is this just normal roofing slate? Do you just lay this in without any fixing down so it can all come out for cleaning? 

Thanks for the tip on the care sheet and build thread, found it and saved it!! many thanks for your help, this is a great forum!

I have really caught the bug, leopard gecko for my daughter then I really fancy a Uro for me once I have learned enough and got a nice set up :2thumb:


----------



## AlJoRub

what lighting is suitable for leos as my viv is very dark


----------



## TillyStar

Oxmonitor said:


> Thanks for that :2thumb:
> 
> Right I will give the background a miss, was just after making it look a little more natural but that poster background will do nicely I think.
> 
> I like the idea of slate like you use for a base - is this just normal roofing slate? Do you just lay this in without any fixing down so it can all come out for cleaning?
> 
> Thanks for the tip on the care sheet and build thread, found it and saved it!! many thanks for your help, this is a great forum!
> 
> I have really caught the bug, leopard gecko for my daughter then I really fancy a Uro for me once I have learned enough and got a nice set up :2thumb:


i too have caught the bug, it's so awesome to have lizards!!!  yeah just roofing slate, only hassle is you need an anglegrinder to cut it to size and to cut out space for the plug of the heatmat (my OH works in stone and did this for me thankfully, i'd have ballsed it up completely :blush: ) because as we found out, otherwise it'll lean on the plug and heat won't conduct well for a lot of the heatmat space - but it conducts heat well when on the slate - my thermostat is on 34 and by the time it gets through the roughly 4mm slate it's on between 32.6 and 33.8 - usually about 33 though which is pretty much perfect. and yeah just lift the slate out for cleaning. I have two pieces in, keep meaning to put aquarium sealant in between the small space and around the edges - this should technically mean it won't need to be lifted out as it'll be sealed, but if you do have to lift it out the sealing can be redone easily from what i understand. as it is now, i just have to be careful when feeding, that any mealworms etc don't get lost off the edge! if they do, they can easily be picked out with tweezers though.

re backgrounds, i found a really nice desert background on ebay, for a 3ft viv it cost me something like £3.50, here is a pic of it in the viv (only need to cut out a hole for the vent):



a lot of people don't have backgrounds it seems, but i think it adds a bit of depth and i really like it 

this IS a great forum, i have had so much help from here that i would have needed years to find out for myself :2thumb:

i don't even know what a Uro is.. :blush:


----------



## babychessie

TillyStar said:


> i don't even know what a Uro is.. :blush:


Uromastyx, they're so sweet!

http://www.captivebredreptileforums...8573676-baby-uromastyx-ocellatus-sdc10020.jpg


----------



## TillyStar

babychessie said:


> Uromastyx, they're so sweet!
> 
> http://www.captivebredreptileforums...8573676-baby-uromastyx-ocellatus-sdc10020.jpg



what in heaven's name!? wow, they are absolutely mad-looking, they look almost like human babies (only partly, obviously)! whoa, i have to reads about these now.... never seen anything like it!!!! i don't even think there is a smiley to cater for this moment!!!

Edited to add: Wow, they've pipped bearded dragons and iguanas to the post for 'next type of lizard i'd love to own' - they sound fricking awesome!


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Uros look like they eat live children. :gasp:


----------



## Oxmonitor

TillyStar said:


> i too have caught the bug, it's so awesome to have lizards!!!  yeah just roofing slate, only hassle is you need an anglegrinder to cut it to size and to cut out space for the plug of the heatmat (my OH works in stone and did this for me thankfully, i'd have ballsed it up completely :blush: ) because as we found out, otherwise it'll lean on the plug and heat won't conduct well for a lot of the heatmat space - but it conducts heat well when on the slate - my thermostat is on 34 and by the time it gets through the roughly 4mm slate it's on between 32.6 and 33.8 - usually about 33 though which is pretty much perfect. and yeah just lift the slate out for cleaning. I have two pieces in, keep meaning to put aquarium sealant in between the small space and around the edges - this should technically mean it won't need to be lifted out as it'll be sealed, but if you do have to lift it out the sealing can be redone easily from what i understand. as it is now, i just have to be careful when feeding, that any mealworms etc don't get lost off the edge! if they do, they can easily be picked out with tweezers though.
> 
> re backgrounds, i found a really nice desert background on ebay, for a 3ft viv it cost me something like £3.50, here is a pic of it in the viv (only need to cut out a hole for the vent):
> 
> [URL="http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/IMAG1717_zpsbb55d085.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> a lot of people don't have backgrounds it seems, but i think it adds a bit of depth and i really like it
> 
> this IS a great forum, i have had so much help from here that i would have needed years to find out for myself :2thumb:
> 
> i don't even know what a Uro is.. :blush:


Fantastic info, thanks a ton! I have loads of roofing slate as I used to be a builder so that's sorted :2thumb:

I like the look of that background, i'll show my daughter later, I think we'll go with one of those, don't want to risk accidents!

Thanks for all the advice, most helpful, no doubt you'll see me posting more questions - most likely about Uros before long! Love them, they look awesome, like tortoises that have lost its shell lol!

Cheers again : victory:


----------



## joshhammond

*impatient sigh* 

still nothing from the leo egg


----------



## creg




----------



## ayrshire bob

The pics of those uro's remind me of Kato from the original Total Recall movie lol

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

Noticed Bane has started to go into shed today, but he's acting really strange rubbing his head against the side of the viv and lifting his tail up and wagging it, aswell as being really clumsy... He's never done this before, I'm hoping its just because he's in shed and is trying to rub off his skin but the tail wagging is just abit weird:S Any advise?


----------



## TillyStar

just a little YAY for ralph finally (in my presence) exploring the second shelf of his viv - put a bit of corkbark leading DIRECTLY the the second shelf the otehr day, as i have never seen him go beyond the first - he has explored both the piece of sandstone and the coconut hide which i have moved to there and glued down (had visions of him turning around in there and coming tumbling down in the wispy little thing!!)! wanted to take pix but didn't want to disturb him.

he ate LOADS as well this evening, lost count of the amount of mealworms and locusts he gobbled down!  hoping he'll come out later on.

@goodbycourage: sorry, have no definite advice, ralph was rubbing his head on the hide when he had already shed and had a bit stuck to his head. have you checked that the moist hide is indeed moist (mine dries out so quickly!!!)? can't offer any other suggestions but someone more experienced will prob be along soon


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

TillyStar said:


> @goodbycourage: sorry, have no definite advice, ralph was rubbing his head on the hide when he had already shed and had a bit stuck to his head. have you checked that the moist hide is indeed moist (mine dries out so quickly!!!)? can't offer any other suggestions but someone more experienced will prob be along soon


Turns out he was just shedding, as I checked back a few minutes later and it looked like he had a hoodie on:lol2:
Aw sounds like Ralph's settling in perfectly


----------



## TillyStar

*27 g*

Just weighed Ralph and he is only 27 grammes. Is that very small, he is about 4 1/2 months old? he is eating really well and has def chunked out in the month i have had him but reading about others here being 40 and 60(!!!) I wonder if he is underweight? I realise 60 is unusual but just wondering if he is within normal range. The ONLY reason I want him bigger is so if he does jump off the bed or similar he is less likely to be lost forever..easier to keep track of a bigger one  
Had him out on the bed again - he is a bit edgy but very curious  

@GoodbyeC: ace, always a relief when they solve your concerns quickly


----------



## laksomeister

TillyStar said:


> Just weighed Ralph and he is only 27 grammes. Is that very small, he is about 4 1/2 months old? he is eating really well and has def chunked out in the month i have had him but reading about others here being 40 and 60(!!!) I wonder if he is underweight? I realise 60 is unusual but just wondering if he is within normal range. The ONLY reason I want him bigger is so if he does jump off the bed or similar he is less likely to be lost forever..easier to keep track of a bigger one
> Had him out on the bed again - he is a bit edgy but very curious
> 
> @GoodbyeC: ace, always a relief when they solve your concerns quickly


Juni is very active and comes out now, and hasn't touched the laying box. This makes me think she isn't preggers after all, and it's those morios fault for making her fat  So if you want him to pack on mass you maybe should try those? 

Oh, and Juni was also a bit slow in the beginning even though she ate like a pig(mealies and crickets)


----------



## TillyStar

hello, fellow swede (or so i assume form your location) och tack sa mycket! 

i thought morioworms were quite big, i was thinking of getting them but wonder if they might be too big for him still (have a vague memory of someone on here telling me to wait until he was bigger) - will look them up online again. always good to have a variety of food anyway


----------



## Readie

creg said:


> [URL=http://i1254.photobucket.com/albums/hh620/cregnice/P1010164_zps9f895f68.jpg]image[/URL]


I love the eyes on your Leo, I can't wait to get mine.


----------



## DragonFish66

Finally one of the geckos have hatched!!! of the two i'm getting so could be ready around 2 months :mf_dribble:  Cant wait :2thumb: This is the breeders photo (sticky feet geckos) Fb page

Aptorglow :mf_dribble:


----------



## Mr Chad

Few cheeky pics of Lucy. 

She's really gained confidence and works on her own clock, she's always out and about!



















This next one really shows how much of a carrot tail she has. It really is a high percentage and such a strange colour- like an orange highlighter.


----------



## TillyStar

DragonFish66 said:


> Finally one of the geckos have hatched!!! of the two i'm getting so could be ready around 2 months :mf_dribble:  Cant wait :2thumb: This is the breeders photo (sticky feet geckos) Fb page
> 
> Aptorglow :mf_dribble:
> 
> image


super cute... never heard of aptorglow, guessing it's an APTOR/sunglow mix?



Mr Chad said:


> Few cheeky pics of Lucy.
> 
> She's really gained confidence and works on her own clock, she's always out and about!
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> This next one really shows how much of a carrot tail she has. It really is a high percentage and such a strange colour- like an orange highlighter.
> 
> image


she is so colourful and pretty. did you say you know how old she is? i'm sure you said but i can't remember!


----------



## laksomeister

TillyStar said:


> hello, fellow swede (or so i assume form your location) och tack sa mycket!
> 
> i thought morioworms were quite big, i was thinking of getting them but wonder if they might be too big for him still (have a vague memory of someone on here telling me to wait until he was bigger) - will look them up online again. always good to have a variety of food anyway


Haha yeah, varsågod!  

They usually aren't that big when you buy them(at least not here) and i didn't think juni would eat the big ones either but she gobbles them up like nothing!


----------



## DragonFish66

TillyStar said:


> super cute... never heard of aptorglow, guessing it's an APTOR/sunglow mix?
> 
> 
> 
> she is so colourful and pretty. did you say you know how old she is? i'm sure you said but i can't remember!


Not sure I think its part sunglow part raptor haven't really looked into them morph wise I just liked the look of the adults yer its a day old


----------



## Mr Chad

TillyStar said:


> super cute... never heard of aptorglow, guessing it's an APTOR/sunglow mix?
> 
> 
> 
> she is so colourful and pretty. did you say you know how old she is? i'm sure you said but i can't remember!


All I know is she's this season probably 3 months? Person I got her from bought her as part of a full collection so didn't have records for them all.


----------



## DragonFish66

TillyStar said:


> super cute... never heard of aptorglow, guessing it's an APTOR/sunglow mix?
> 
> 
> 
> she is so colourful and pretty. did you say you know how old she is? i'm sure you said but i can't remember!


It wasn't what I thought I've just been told its a sunglow ph eclipse


----------



## retrobangs

creg said:


> [URL=http://i1254.photobucket.com/albums/hh620/cregnice/P1010164_zps9f895f68.jpg]image[/URL]


Cutie


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## retrobangs

Mr Chad said:


> Few cheeky pics of Lucy.
> 
> She's really gained confidence and works on her own clock, she's always out and about!
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> This next one really shows how much of a carrot tail she has. It really is a high percentage and such a strange colour- like an orange highlighter.
> 
> image


Wow fab tail. Love middle pic as she looks smiley 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## retrobangs

Few days since I've been on, new job keeps me manic but I'm still always making 2+ hours time for Leo's a night except maybe once week when I just feed water and relax. 

Leeloo ate 21 mealies tonight a new record lol. Planning on weighing her again tomorrow night little chunkster. 

























Alura had a cuddly few days and since a moody few days staying in. Would assume she's due for shed but it's not even been a month since her last one. 

























How's everyone else doing ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## BretJordan

Evening my lovely Leo people! I'm finally back! Moved in, got my internet and finally brought pc over today! So I'm back! Quick update Loki is doing fine and last time I weighed him he was 53grams!  Hope everyone is okay and all leos are fine. 

Oh and whose going donny tomorrow?  

Bret.


----------



## DragonFish66

Mr Chad said:


> Few cheeky pics of Lucy.
> 
> She's really gained confidence and works on her own clock, she's always out and about!
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> This next one really shows how much of a carrot tail she has. It really is a high percentage and such a strange colour- like an orange highlighter.
> 
> image


Gotta like carrot tails :mf_dribble:


----------



## DragonFish66

retrobangs said:


> Few days since I've been on, new job keeps me manic but I'm still always making 2+ hours time for Leo's a night except maybe once week when I just feed water and relax.
> 
> Leeloo ate 21 mealies tonight a new record lol. Planning on weighing her again tomorrow night little chunkster.
> image
> image
> image
> 
> Alura had a cuddly few days and since a moody few days staying in. Would assume she's due for shed but it's not even been a month since her last one.
> image
> image
> image
> 
> How's everyone else doing ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Nice! I've noticed mine eating more and more have you tryed yours on morio worms they look massive but mine goes for them before the mealys a bit like wax worms with out the fat :2thumb: I think i'm going to try breeding them through i cant wait till the roaches are a big enough colony so i can start feeding them


----------



## retrobangs

DragonFish66 said:


> Nice! I've noticed mine eating more and more have you tryed yours on morio worms they look massive but mine goes for them before the mealys a bit like wax worms with out the fat :2thumb: I think i'm going to try breeding them through i cant wait till the roaches are a big enough colony so i can start feeding them


They're so happy with the mealies I just stick to them. Good yours is eating more. Mine has really picked up in appetite too. Just wish mine were a tiny bit day active like some of my friends ones haha but my girls are big on sleep


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## joshhammond

nugget picture update!


----------



## Readie

The leopard gecko I'm getting has hit his target weight so I can bring him. I can't wait so excited. 

Ill add a picture later if it don't bother him. :2thumb:


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

Just picked this gorgeous girl up from doncaster, her name is Ivy and she's a Tremper Eclipse possible a mac snow:flrt: 
















Also this is her set up








Sorry for the poor quality pics didn't want to disturb her too much


----------



## retrobangs

joshhammond said:


> nugget picture update!
> 
> image
> 
> image


Awww little nugget always makes my day


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## retrobangs

GoodbyeCourage said:


> Just picked this gorgeous girl up from doncaster, her name is Ivy and she's a Tremper Eclipse possible a mac snow:flrt:
> image
> image
> Also this is her set up
> image
> Sorry for the poor quality pics didn't want to disturb her too much


Wow she's a looker. Gorgeous!!! Excelled viv too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## lupi lou

Well I wasn't planning on buying anything from Donny show apart from bits to set up a viv.... but some how ended up coming away with these too:
Trember girl


















and sunglow boy



















And just so he doesn't feel left out, my handsome boy Jeff


----------



## TillyStar

GoodbyeCourage said:


> Just picked this gorgeous girl up from doncaster, her name is Ivy and she's a Tremper Eclipse possible a mac snow:flrt:
> image
> image
> Also this is her set up
> image
> Sorry for the poor quality pics didn't want to disturb her too much


she's a babe and your viv is fantastic, just like bane's is! :no1: how old is she? what was doncaster like?


----------



## TillyStar

lupi lou said:


> Well I wasn't planning on buying anything from Donny show apart from bits to set up a viv.... but some how ended up coming away with these too:
> Trember girl
> image
> 
> image
> 
> and sunglow boy
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> And just so he doesn't feel left out, my handsome boy Jeff
> 
> image


they are all completely adorable  it's prob a good thing i couldn't go as i would almost certainly have fallen in love with something... :whistling2:


----------



## Marc2013

Abit change of subject, Does anyone here have or had any experience with Leo Gecko hatchlings where they very aggressive all the time???

Yet other hatchlings will literally walk on your hand and curl up and go to sleep.


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

TillyStar said:


> she's a babe and your viv is fantastic, just like bane's is! :no1: how old is she? what was doncaster like?


Thanks! Not sure, they didn't say, but she must be at least a year or two old as she has laid this season. Gonna give her some extra TLC to get her weight up:flrt: It was brilliant! Mostly snakes tough, but really interesting to look around


----------



## KingRedbeardI

So I usually feed Smaug around this time, but he's running around his viv rubbing against everything he can possibly rub against trying to start getting his shed off. Should I leave him to it for a bit or feed him as normal?


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

KingRedbeardI said:


> So I usually feed Smaug around this time, but he's running around his viv rubbing against everything he can possibly rub against trying to start getting his shed off. Should I leave him to it for a bit or feed him as normal?


You could try feeding him, but I've found mines never really interested in food when he's shedding. Far too busy rubbing up against everything:lol2:


----------



## TillyStar

hehe, by contrast, ralph is sleeping like a teenager after a 2 day squat party... usually by now he's well up and hungry. must be the snack of mealworms this lunchtime. if it wasn't for the fact that he's done a 180 turn in the viv a few times today i'd think he'd kicked the bucket! 

@marc2013: no experience myself but have read in several places online that many hatchlings are very aggro to people when just born. survival instinct, i guess?


----------



## Ryanb0401

We can officially join the thread, as of tomorrow morning :lol2:

Picked up our little baby super snow at Doncaster, today! She's absolutely gorgeous. Left her to settle in, for now - hopefully she'll be feeling up to pictures etc in the morning.

So far, she's gone in her warm hide for a look around, then come back out for a look around - now she's having a sleep, with her bum sticking out of the entrance. Because she's completely and totally stealthy.

She's also completely bewildered by the rats, whom her current terrarium is sitting next to. Trying to climb the glass to get to them.

(I know. Money comes in on Wednesday and we're putting some away for her wooden viv. I've taped kitchen roll around her to make her feel more secure in the glass for now.)

EDIT: The tape is on the outside. I feel I should clarify.
She's called Domino, by the way!


----------



## TillyStar

Ryanb0401 said:


> We can officially join the thread, as of tomorrow morning :lol2:
> 
> Picked up our little baby super snow at Doncaster, today! She's absolutely gorgeous. Left her to settle in, for now - hopefully she'll be feeling up to pictures etc in the morning.
> 
> So far, she's gone in her warm hide for a look around, then come back out for a look around - now she's having a sleep, with her bum sticking out of the entrance. Because she's completely and totally stealthy.
> 
> She's also completely bewildered by the rats, whom her current terrarium is sitting next to. Trying to climb the glass to get to them.
> 
> (I know. Money comes in on Wednesday and we're putting some away for her wooden viv. I've taped kitchen roll around her to make her feel more secure in the glass for now.)
> 
> EDIT: The tape is on the outside. I feel I should clarify.
> She's called Domino, by the way!


:welcome: to the thread  super snows are amongst my absolute favourite leos :flrt: can't wait for pics!!!!! nothing like a stealthy lizard 

loving the signature pic btw


----------



## Ryanb0401

TillyStar said:


> :welcome: to the thread  super snows are amongst my absolute favourite leos :flrt: can't wait for pics!!!!! nothing like a stealthy lizard
> 
> loving the signature pic btw


We'd been looking at super snows for quite a while - but it was a down to the last minute decision on what type we wanted. We knew we wanted either a leo or an AFT - so, we saw this little super snow girl with an interesting pattern (Lots of tiny, tiny spots - compared to her siblings that had the typical larger spots) and we couldn't leave without her. We'd been in the hall for a grand total of 10 minutes and we'd completely fallen in love. 

Still got a bit of sorting out to do in her viv - Mostly her water and feeding bowls. But she's got a couple for now which will do. She can get in/out of them without any problem (I put her in the water to see if she could get out. If not, I'd have been there to help and I'd have taken the water dish out.)

She's a cricket eater, at the minute. Hoping to change her over to mealworms. Only hatched on the 5th of July, so she's still a tiny baby. I can't stop looking over at her to see what she's up to. This time, sleeping in her warm hide with her head stuck out infront of a half chewed up mealworm. I stuck a couple in with her to see if she'd eat them - she picked one up and trotted off with it triumphantly. Apparently it wasn't as tasty as she thought.


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Ryanb0401 said:


> We'd been looking at super snows for quite a while - but it was a down to the last minute decision on what type we wanted. We knew we wanted either a leo or an AFT - so, we saw this little super snow girl with an interesting pattern (Lots of tiny, tiny spots - compared to her siblings that had the typical larger spots) and we couldn't leave without her. We'd been in the hall for a grand total of 10 minutes and we'd completely fallen in love.
> 
> Still got a bit of sorting out to do in her viv - Mostly her water and feeding bowls. But she's got a couple for now which will do. She can get in/out of them without any problem (I put her in the water to see if she could get out. If not, I'd have been there to help and I'd have taken the water dish out.)
> 
> She's a cricket eater, at the minute. Hoping to change her over to mealworms. Only hatched on the 5th of July, so she's still a tiny baby. I can't stop looking over at her to see what she's up to. This time, sleeping in her warm hide with her head stuck out infront of a half chewed up mealworm. I stuck a couple in with her to see if she'd eat them - she picked one up and trotted off with it triumphantly. Apparently it wasn't as tasty as she thought.


Haha! Maybe she'd bitten more than she could handle. That's why I love mini mealworms.


----------



## Ryanb0401

KingRedbeardI said:


> Haha! Maybe she'd bitten more than she could handle. That's why I love mini mealworms.


That's what we've got her. Like I said, she's apparently a cricket feeder. I'll get her some tomorrow morning and offer them on tongs. When she's about to take it, ninja swap for a meal worm until she gets the taste for them.


----------



## BuckingFrill

KingRedbeardI said:


> Haha! Maybe she'd bitten more than she could handle. That's why I love mini mealworms.


It's minis we have her on. But the breeder did say that it would take her a few days to get used to mealworms and she's just been introduced to a new funny place. I'm not surprised she only took a wee chew of one. Need be we can pop out and grab some crickets for her!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## TillyStar

just sharing a few pix of ralph exploring his new driftwood and wandering across the second floor shelf. he settled under the stone semi-hide on the first floor but i didn't photograph that as i felt he'd been exposed to the camera enough, poor boy! he did eat his locusts, by the way... and a few mealworms for good measure.

the journey across....


----------



## babychessie

So I went to the Donny yesterday, mostly with the intention of picking up my little baby eclipse boy I'd already bought and reserved but accidentally managed to come back with two! The man obviously saw SUCKER written across my forehead as he got out the leo to show me how friendly and lovely he was and I just fell in love with his cute little face :bash: ...

So this is no-name (boo hoo, suggestions welcome...he might possibly stay as Dizzy though)- he's a four month old eclipse boy 

(shedding everywhere and leaving a little snow storm trail across his viv!)



and this is mister naughty who made me break my no more leos promise to myself, Bumble, a tremper eclipse 



Bumble is so friendly, he's already been scratching at the windows for attention and he's a proper chunker- I haven't weighed him yet but he's twice as big as any of my other leos! Dizzy (name-pending) is just gorgeous, but he's got a right bit of attitude! You open up the doors and he goes all hissy and tail-waggy but then you pick him up and he just flomps out on your hands (because all though he pretends to be all hard, he loves attention really) :flrt:



TillyStar said:


> Just weighed Ralph and he is only 27 grammes. Is that very small, he is about 4 1/2 months old? he is eating really well and has def chunked out in the month i have had him but reading about others here being 40 and 60(!!!) I wonder if he is underweight? I realise 60 is unusual but just wondering if he is within normal range. The ONLY reason I want him bigger is so if he does jump off the bed or similar he is less likely to be lost forever..easier to keep track of a bigger one
> Had him out on the bed again - he is a bit edgy but very curious
> 
> @GoodbyeC: ace, always a relief when they solve your concerns quickly


I don't think that's a bad weight at all, really with babies you've got to go on proportions and looking at piccies of Ralph he seems nice and chunky and healthy- so I wouldn't worry at all! 
But for comparison, my little eclipse boy is 4 months (exactly!) and he weighs 34g.



BretJordan said:


> Evening my lovely Leo people! I'm finally back! Moved in, got my internet and finally brought pc over today! So I'm back! Quick update Loki is doing fine and last time I weighed him he was 53grams!  Hope everyone is okay and all leos are fine.
> 
> Oh and whose going donny tomorrow?
> 
> Bret.


Woo! We missed you Bret! We need some spotty Loki update photos! 

I was at the Donny yesterday, I would have said hi if I'd known you were going! You probably noticed me though as the crazy lady wearing the green knitted jumper and the scarf in the ridiculous sunshine who looked like she was about to pass out from heat stroke...

(The straps on my vest top broke...so I couldn't take off my jumper :blush: ) :lol2:



GoodbyeCourage said:


> Just picked this gorgeous girl up from doncaster, her name is Ivy and she's a Tremper Eclipse possible a mac snow:flrt:
> image
> image
> Also this is her set up
> image
> Sorry for the poor quality pics didn't want to disturb her too much


Ohhh preetty! She's lovely, which one of the stalls did you pick her up from? 



KingRedbeardI said:


> So I usually feed Smaug around this time, but he's running around his viv rubbing against everything he can possibly rub against trying to start getting his shed off. Should I leave him to it for a bit or feed him as normal?


How's the tolkien-ifying of your viv going?


----------



## KingRedbeardI

babychessie said:


> How's the tolkien-ifying of your viv going?


Working on it! Slowly but surely lol. Spotted a hide that I might add to it which is a tree trunk, might look cool in contrast with the mountain. I'll be sure to add pics when it's all done but that might be a while.


----------



## babychessie

KingRedbeardI said:


> Working on it! Slowly but surely lol. Spotted a hide that I might add to it which is a tree trunk, might look cool in contrast with the mountain. I'll be sure to add pics when it's all done but that might be a while.


oohhh yes, that sounds good! :mf_dribble:


----------



## BretJordan

babychessie said:


> So I went to the Donny yesterday, mostly with the intention of picking up my little baby eclipse boy I'd already bought and reserved but accidentally managed to come back with two! The man obviously saw SUCKER written across my forehead as he got out the leo to show me how friendly and lovely he was and I just fell in love with his cute little face :bash: ...
> 
> So this is no-name (boo hoo, suggestions welcome...he might possibly stay as Dizzy though)- he's a four month old eclipse boy
> 
> (shedding everywhere and leaving a little snow storm trail across his viv!)
> 
> [URL=http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums/y528/Chazzgecks/P1130924_zps5e202ea6.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> and this is mister naughty who made me break my no more leos promise to myself, Bumble, a tremper eclipse
> 
> [URL=http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums/y528/Chazzgecks/P1130926_zpsebc62a18.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Bumble is so friendly, he's already been scratching at the windows for attention and he's a proper chunker- I haven't weighed him yet but he's twice as big as any of my other leos! Dizzy (name-pending) is just gorgeous, but he's got a right bit of attitude! You open up the doors and he goes all hissy and tail-waggy but then you pick him up and he just flomps out on your hands (because all though he pretends to be all hard, he loves attention really) :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that's a bad weight at all, really with babies you've got to go on proportions and looking at piccies of Ralph he seems nice and chunky and healthy- so I wouldn't worry at all!
> But for comparison, my little eclipse boy is 4 months (exactly!) and he weighs 34g.
> 
> 
> 
> Woo! We missed you Bret! We need some spotty Loki update photos!
> 
> I was at the Donny yesterday, I would have said hi if I'd known you were going! You probably noticed me though as the crazy lady wearing the green knitted jumper and the scarf in the ridiculous sunshine who looked like she was about to pass out from heat stroke...
> 
> (The straps on my vest top broke...so I couldn't take off my jumper :blush: ) :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh preetty! She's lovely, which one of the stalls did you pick her up from?
> 
> 
> 
> How's the tolkien-ifying of your viv going?


Nice to know someone saw me post that comment! :') You know something I'm sure I was drooling over that Bumble too! He was a pretty chunky piece of Leo! 

I don't think I saw you but I was like one of the first 20ish in the doors.  I was like a kid in a sweet shop running about with a massive smile on my face :blush: I was actually :mf_dribble: over all the baby BTS's as I am really, really wanting one. 

:lol2: I was wearing a hoodie so that makes two of us! I didn't take it off cause I had nowhere to put it lol! I'm sure lots of people wouldn't have minded that.. :lol2:

Anyway just as you asked for.. Some spotty Loki pictures!


Going in to shed so very dull 


And his little setup at the moment  


Bret.


----------



## BretJordan

Forgot to mention he weighed in at 53g the other day!  

Bret.


----------



## babychessie

BretJordan said:


> Nice to know someone saw me post that comment! :') You know something I'm sure I was drooling over that Bumble too! He was a pretty chunky piece of Leo!
> 
> I don't think I saw you but I was like one of the first 20ish in the doors.  I was like a kid in a sweet shop running about with a massive smile on my face :blush: I was actually :mf_dribble: over all the baby BTS's as I am really, really wanting one.
> 
> :lol2: I was wearing a hoodie so that makes two of us! I didn't take it off cause I had nowhere to put it lol! I'm sure lots of people wouldn't have minded that.. :lol2:
> 
> Anyway just as you asked for.. Some spotty Loki pictures!
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/580293_500418100047684_2108108833_n.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Going in to shed so very dull
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/995525_500429330046561_320960011_n.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> And his little setup at the moment
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/1240501_500429296713231_1345347805_n.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Bret.


Awh I love that little guy- Loki's one of the best looking jungles I've ever seen! :flrt:

Ohh yes, I saw some looovely blue tongued skinks there! You executed some serious self-restraint not to come back with another reptile though! :lol2:

But mwahaha, my giant chunky peice of leo now! :devil:

(I'm planning on weighing him this evening if he doesn't break my scales!)


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

babychessie said:


> Ohhh preetty! She's lovely, which one of the stalls did you pick her up from?


I'm not sure, their stall didn't have a name. But it was at the end of the third or fourth isle and was shared by two people who were both selling leo's, if you remember seeing them I was originally looking for a mack raptor but there weren't many adult lady leo's for sale and I fell in love with her freckly face:flrt:
Bumble is gorgeous by the way!


----------



## BretJordan

babychessie said:


> Awh I love that little guy- Loki's one of the best looking jungles I've ever seen! :flrt:
> 
> Ohh yes, I saw some looovely blue tongued skinks there! You executed some serious self-restraint not to come back with another reptile though! :lol2:
> 
> But mwahaha, my giant chunky peice of leo now! :devil:
> 
> (I'm planning on weighing him this evening if he doesn't break my scales!)


Jungle?!   I know what you meant really haha. Yeah in the male and female tub things? I went back 5-6times contemplating but I don't have a set up for one yet so couldn't bring it back  

Yours? Pffft that's what you think  I'm coming to get him  Yeah I sure hope you have some industrial ones to weigh him! 

Bret.


----------



## BuckingFrill

This is finally a good picture of Domino, the supersnow. 









Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Ryanb0401

BuckingFrill said:


> This is finally a good picture of Domino, the supersnow.
> image
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4


And another!


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

BuckingFrill said:


> This is finally a good picture of Domino, the supersnow.
> image
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4


I'm not usually keen on supersnows, but he is stunning!:2thumb:


----------



## BuckingFrill

GoodbyeCourage said:


> I'm not usually keen on supersnows, but he is stunning!:2thumb:


I know, I think it's the itty bitty wee spots she has rather than the larger ones they usually have. 
And Domino is a she. We think. She was incubated female, but to be sure we gave her a unisex sounding name!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

BuckingFrill said:


> I know, I think it's the itty bitty wee spots she has rather than the larger ones they usually have.
> And Domino is a she. We think. She was incubated female, but to be sure we gave her a unisex sounding name!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4


Sorry, she is stunning:blush:


----------



## BuckingFrill

GoodbyeCourage said:


> Sorry, she is stunning:blush:


Haha, the compliment was still accepted! Thank you!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Ryanb0401

GoodbyeCourage said:


> Sorry, she is stunning:blush:


She is! Not too phased by her mealworms - but I've been cutting them in half and leaving them, half dead and unable to move, and a couple of them have gone missing! Not sure if she's eating them or just accidentally moving them.


----------



## retrobangs

TillyStar said:


> just sharing a few pix of ralph exploring his new driftwood and wandering across the second floor shelf. he settled under the stone semi-hide on the first floor but i didn't photograph that as i felt he'd been exposed to the camera enough, poor boy! he did eat his locusts, by the way... and a few mealworms for good measure.
> 
> the journey across....
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/P1080650_zps76fab472.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/P1080651_zpsd9b9197c.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/P1080652_zpsd74ff33a.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/P1080653_zps7bc72fd0.jpg]image[/URL]


You're viv looks epic!!! Love the wood and background. Ralph is looking as adorable as ever and a but bigger too  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## retrobangs

babychessie said:


> So I went to the Donny yesterday, mostly with the intention of picking up my little baby eclipse boy I'd already bought and reserved but accidentally managed to come back with two! The man obviously saw SUCKER written across my forehead as he got out the leo to show me how friendly and lovely he was and I just fell in love with his cute little face :bash: ...
> 
> So this is no-name (boo hoo, suggestions welcome...he might possibly stay as Dizzy though)- he's a four month old eclipse boy
> 
> (shedding everywhere and leaving a little snow storm trail across his viv!)
> 
> [URL=http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums/y528/Chazzgecks/P1130924_zps5e202ea6.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> and this is mister naughty who made me break my no more leos promise to myself, Bumble, a tremper eclipse
> 
> [URL=http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums/y528/Chazzgecks/P1130926_zpsebc62a18.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Bumble is so friendly, he's already been scratching at the windows for attention and he's a proper chunker- I haven't weighed him yet but he's twice as big as any of my other leos! Dizzy (name-pending) is just gorgeous, but he's got a right bit of attitude! You open up the doors and he goes all hissy and tail-waggy but then you pick him up and he just flomps out on your hands (because all though he pretends to be all hard, he loves attention really) :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that's a bad weight at all, really with babies you've got to go on proportions and looking at piccies of Ralph he seems nice and chunky and healthy- so I wouldn't worry at all!
> But for comparison, my little eclipse boy is 4 months (exactly!) and he weighs 34g.
> 
> 
> 
> Woo! We missed you Bret! We need some spotty Loki update photos!
> 
> I was at the Donny yesterday, I would have said hi if I'd known you were going! You probably noticed me though as the crazy lady wearing the green knitted jumper and the scarf in the ridiculous sunshine who looked like she was about to pass out from heat stroke...
> 
> (The straps on my vest top broke...so I couldn't take off my jumper :blush: ) :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh preetty! She's lovely, which one of the stalls did you pick her up from?
> 
> 
> 
> How's the tolkien-ifying of your viv going?


Both gorgeous. I can see why you broke your promise and got the second. Is love a tremper eclipse. They keep catching my eye. Added bonus when they're bought super friendly  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## joshhammond

hrrrrm, interesting.

my remaining gecko egg (that i wasnt sure when was laid) is still going. the end has started to lighten slightly in colour and it looks almost damp all over. possibly hatching soon? 


trying not to get my hopes up as every time i do something bad happens.

its been an odd egg all the way through its incubation. it had the telltale "bullseye" and has had a few veins, but you cant see a shadow through the egg very well when candling.

i'll take some photos in a bit as well.


----------



## joshhammond

pics:










candling









weird bit on the end









any ideas?


edit: i had a sniff and it doesnt smell bad either. thats good, right? i would have thought if it were infertile it would have shrivelled up and gone mouldy by now


----------



## babychessie

GoodbyeCourage said:


> I'm not sure, their stall didn't have a name. But it was at the end of the third or fourth isle and was shared by two people who were both selling leo's, if you remember seeing them I was originally looking for a mack raptor but there weren't many adult lady leo's for sale and I fell in love with her freckly face:flrt:
> Bumble is gorgeous by the way!


Thank you! He's such a dappy sod! I think I know which stall you mean, but Ivy's a beautiful girl either way! :flrtShe looks quite similar to my Bumble actually )



BretJordan said:


> Jungle?!   I know what you meant really haha. Yeah in the male and female tub things? I went back 5-6times contemplating but I don't have a set up for one yet so couldn't bring it back
> 
> Yours? Pffft that's what you think  I'm coming to get him  Yeah I sure hope you have some industrial ones to weigh him!
> 
> Bret.


Ah, there's always next time eh? I'm sure it's only a matter of time until a BTS set up appears _mysteriously _at your place 

Yup, so I weighed him- *89 g*! Jeez! I've only had him one day and he's eating me out of the house! :lol2:



BuckingFrill said:


> This is finally a good picture of Domino, the supersnow.
> image
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4


Awh beautiful super snow- did you get the little one at the donny? I swear I remember seeing this little guy on a stall with a couple of other super snows..? 



retrobangs said:


> Both gorgeous. I can see why you broke your promise and got the second. Is love a tremper eclipse. They keep catching my eye. Added bonus when they're bought super friendly
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Thank you, awh he's so lovely! I can't believe how much he's eaten though considering he only got back yesterday, and he's spent all day demanding cuddles and attention and the other three are getting all jealous! :lol2:

How're your two btw? 



joshhammond said:


> hrrrrm, interesting.
> 
> my remaining gecko egg (that i wasnt sure when was laid) is still going. the end has started to lighten slightly in colour and it looks almost damp all over. possibly hatching soon?
> 
> 
> trying not to get my hopes up as every time i do something bad happens.
> 
> its been an odd egg all the way through its incubation. it had the telltale "bullseye" and has had a few veins, but you cant see a shadow through the egg very well when candling.
> 
> i'll take some photos in a bit as well.


Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Ryanb0401

babychessie said:


> Awh beautiful super snow- did you get the little one at the donny? I swear I remember seeing this little guy on a stall with a couple of other super snows..?


We did! Right at the front door, pretty much. Past the bar, straight infront of you.
Table 33, I think, if you've got a floor plan.

Lovely guys, couldn't have been more helpful. Was on a table with 4/5 little display cubes with 3 babies in each. She had the smallest spots of the lot, and seemed to be the friendliest looking. Couldn't have left without her!


----------



## Artisan

babychessie said:


> So I went to the Donny yesterday, mostly with the intention of picking up my little baby eclipse boy I'd already bought and reserved but accidentally managed to come back with two! The man obviously saw SUCKER written across my forehead as he got out the leo to show me how friendly and lovely he was and I just fell in love with his cute little face :bash: ...
> 
> So this is no-name (boo hoo, suggestions welcome...he might possibly stay as Dizzy though)- he's a four month old eclipse boy
> 
> (shedding everywhere and leaving a little snow storm trail across his viv!)
> 
> [URL=http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums/y528/Chazzgecks/P1130924_zps5e202ea6.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> and this is mister naughty who made me break my no more leos promise to myself, Bumble, a tremper eclipse
> 
> [URL=http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums/y528/Chazzgecks/P1130926_zpsebc62a18.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Bumble is so friendly, he's already been scratching at the windows for attention and he's a proper chunker- I haven't weighed him yet but he's twice as big as any of my other leos! Dizzy (name-pending) is just gorgeous, but he's got a right bit of attitude! You open up the doors and he goes all hissy and tail-waggy but then you pick him up and he just flomps out on your hands (because all though he pretends to be all hard, he loves attention really) :flrt:


Got yourself a couple of crackers there hun. Love them both :no1:


You do realise you have a heavy male to female ratio now dont you? ....which means you now need to create a balance by getting more females :gasp:


----------



## Artisan

Ryanb0401 said:


> And another!
> [URL=http://i1300.photobucket.com/albums/ag93/BlackleyRyan/DominoArm_zps483c6602.jpg]image[/URL]


I love anything with snow in....she looks lovely and reminds me of a mini version of my boy Winter : victory:


----------



## BretJordan

Haha yes chessie mysteriously  Lmao I'm contemplating the 4x2x2 on the floor for the BTS and then putting Loki and another 2ft on top then 2 more on top of that get myself a little viv stack!  That way I can get more Leos and then a BTS to add to my current collection. My Horsefield Tortoise, my 2 Cresties and Loki.. REPTILE ROOM!

Bret.


----------



## BuckingFrill

Artisan said:


> I love anything with snow in....she looks lovely and reminds me of a mini version of my boy Winter : victory:


I'd be thrilled if she turned out like him. Winter is stunning.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## DragonFish66

babychessie said:


> So I went to the Donny yesterday, mostly with the intention of picking up my little baby eclipse boy I'd already bought and reserved but accidentally managed to come back with two! The man obviously saw SUCKER written across my forehead as he got out the leo to show me how friendly and lovely he was and I just fell in love with his cute little face :bash: ...
> 
> So this is no-name (boo hoo, suggestions welcome...he might possibly stay as Dizzy though)- he's a four month old eclipse boy
> 
> (shedding everywhere and leaving a little snow storm trail across his viv!)
> 
> http://s1279.photobucket.com/user/Chazzgecks/media/P1130924_zps5e202ea6.jpg.htmlimage
> 
> and this is mister naughty who made me break my no more leos promise to myself, Bumble, a tremper eclipse
> 
> http://s1279.photobucket.com/user/Chazzgecks/media/P1130926_zpsebc62a18.jpg.htmlimage
> 
> Bumble is so friendly, he's already been scratching at the windows for attention and he's a proper chunker- I haven't weighed him yet but he's twice as big as any of my other leos! Dizzy (name-pending) is just gorgeous, but he's got a right bit of attitude! You open up the doors and he goes all hissy and tail-waggy but then you pick him up and he just flomps out on your hands (because all though he pretends to be all hard, he loves attention really) :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that's a bad weight at all, really with babies you've got to go on proportions and looking at piccies of Ralph he seems nice and chunky and healthy- so I wouldn't worry at all!
> But for comparison, my little eclipse boy is 4 months (exactly!) and he weighs 34g.
> 
> 
> 
> Woo! We missed you Bret! We need some spotty Loki update photos!
> 
> I was at the Donny yesterday, I would have said hi if I'd known you were going! You probably noticed me though as the crazy lady wearing the green knitted jumper and the scarf in the ridiculous sunshine who looked like she was about to pass out from heat stroke...
> 
> (The straps on my vest top broke...so I couldn't take off my jumper :blush: ) :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh preetty! She's lovely, which one of the stalls did you pick her up from?
> 
> 
> 
> How's the tolkien-ifying of your viv going?





BuckingFrill said:


> This is finally a good picture of Domino, the supersnow.
> image
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4





Ryanb0401 said:


> And another!
> http://s1300.photobucket.com/user/BlackleyRyan/media/DominoArm_zps483c6602.jpg.htmlimage


Took me half an hour to catch up :gasp: Some nice new leos there :mf_dribble: I ended up with one snake :whistling2: a hypo lavender het blood  all the housies were double the normal price so i refused to pay for any but the really good thing is i've a 100 mile round trip to pick up number 5 a Tremper Super Snow het Blazing Blizzard :no1: cant wait and before that in the afternoon i pick up 2 new racks space for 15 adults through half of it is to be final rubs for the snakes when they get bigger :2thumb:


----------



## babychessie

Artisan said:


> Got yourself a couple of crackers there hun. Love them both :no1:
> 
> 
> You do realise you have a heavy male to female ratio now dont you? ....which means you now need to create a balance by getting more females :gasp:


Why thank you very much! 

Yes, I had realised that.. :mf_dribble:

But I'm picking up my mack raptor girl Nim at the end of October and Chester isn't currently involved in any breeding plans, so it does all balance out a bit..doesn't mean I can't make room for more.. :mf_dribble:

I managed to pick up a really nice looking incubator for dirt cheap at the donny as it'd lost the box, so woo! :jump:



BretJordan said:


> Haha yes chessie mysteriously  Lmao I'm contemplating the 4x2x2 on the floor for the BTS and then putting Loki and another 2ft on top then 2 more on top of that get myself a little viv stack!  That way I can get more Leos and then a BTS to add to my current collection. My Horsefield Tortoise, my 2 Cresties and Loki.. REPTILE ROOM!
> 
> Bret.


I like the sound of that idea! 
It's like I always say, I no longer have a bedroom...I just sleep in my reptile room


----------



## retrobangs

babychessie said:


> Thank you! He's such a dappy sod! I think I know which stall you mean, but Ivy's a beautiful girl either way! :flrtShe looks quite similar to my Bumble actually )
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, there's always next time eh? I'm sure it's only a matter of time until a BTS set up appears _mysteriously _at your place
> 
> Yup, so I weighed him- *89 g*! Jeez! I've only had him one day and he's eating me out of the house! :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Awh beautiful super snow- did you get the little one at the donny? I swear I remember seeing this little guy on a stall with a couple of other super snows..?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, awh he's so lovely! I can't believe how much he's eaten though considering he only got back yesterday, and he's spent all day demanding cuddles and attention and the other three are getting all jealous! :lol2:
> 
> How're your two btw?
> 
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed for you!


My two have been eating really well which is so fab but one is def shedding and hoping the other is as they've both been moody so n so's last two nights and they're not normally lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Artisan

DragonFish66 said:


> Took me half an hour to catch up :gasp: Some nice new leos there :mf_dribble: I ended up with one snake :whistling2: a hypo lavender het blood  all the housies were double the normal price so i refused to pay for any but the really good thing is i've a 100 mile round trip to pick up number 5 a Tremper Super Snow het Blazing Blizzard :no1: cant wait and before that in the afternoon i pick up 2 new racks space for 15 adults through half of it is to be final rubs for the snakes when they get bigger :2thumb:


Are you keeping the new one you'll be picking up as a pet only with it being tremper and your others having bell in DF?


----------



## DragonFish66

Artisan said:


> Are you keeping the new one you'll be picking up as a pet only with it being tremper and your others having bell in DF?


Nope i'll be breeding at some point i've only got 1 het bell Which i wont be putting him to, This is only the start of the collection i'll be getting another het blazing blizzard of some description to put him to, I havent really looked into the genetics of him yet so havent a clue what i'll get for him but it will be next year, i'm only getting the sunglow for this year which then gives me plenty of time to decide on what others i want i know i'll also be getting something for the sunglow to go to as well :2thumb: There's a breeder down Manchester thats got a huge collection that i'll prob be going to i'm thinking of a raptor and rainwater through at this stage i could change my mind i also like them g stripes i think they are but will have to see when i've done the research


----------



## BretJordan

Haha I'll just have a duvet and a pillow and lay on top of the vivs  Haha :') 

I think if I do get more leo's I'll be wanting a Raptor I like the red eyes  

Bret.


----------



## Artisan

DragonFish66 said:


> Nope i'll be breeding at some point i've only got 1 het bell Which i wont be putting him to, This is only the start of the collection i'll be getting another het blazing blizzard of some description to put him to, I havent really looked into the genetics of him yet so havent a clue what i'll get for him but it will be next year, i'm only getting the sunglow for this year which then gives me plenty of time to decide on what others i want i know i'll also be getting something for the sunglow to go to as well :2thumb: There's a breeder down Manchester thats got a huge collection that i'll prob be going to i'm thinking of a raptor and rainwater through at this stage i could change my mind i also like them g stripes i think they are but will have to see when i've done the research


Oh ey.....youll have your hands full working with all 3 albino strains :lol2: im sticking to trempers as nearly all mine are tremper based so I can focus on all the splendid morphs within that ...plus they are all interchangable and compatible with each other so can mix/match & pair up future generations to anyone in my whole group


----------



## TillyStar

babychessie said:


> So I went to the Donny yesterday, mostly with the intention of picking up my little baby eclipse boy I'd already bought and reserved but accidentally managed to come back with two! The man obviously saw SUCKER written across my forehead as he got out the leo to show me how friendly and lovely he was and I just fell in love with his cute little face :bash: ...
> 
> So this is no-name (boo hoo, suggestions welcome...he might possibly stay as Dizzy though)- he's a four month old eclipse boy
> 
> (shedding everywhere and leaving a little snow storm trail across his viv!)
> 
> image
> 
> and this is mister naughty who made me break my no more leos promise to myself, Bumble, a tremper eclipse
> 
> image
> 
> Bumble is so friendly, he's already been scratching at the windows for attention and he's a proper chunker- I haven't weighed him yet but he's twice as big as any of my other leos! Dizzy (name-pending) is just gorgeous, but he's got a right bit of attitude! You open up the doors and he goes all hissy and tail-waggy but then you pick him up and he just flomps out on your hands (because all though he pretends to be all hard, he loves attention really) :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that's a bad weight at all, really with babies you've got to go on proportions and looking at piccies of Ralph he seems nice and chunky and healthy- so I wouldn't worry at all!
> But for comparison, my little eclipse boy is 4 months (exactly!) and he weighs 34g.


stunning boys, both of them! ooh, i like the idea of a friendly adult, fasttracking the process  they both have their charm, getting a babba and seeing it grow up, and getting an adult and getting used to their established personality. no experience of the latter with lizards, only dogs and cats (SO FAR)  and 89g, wow! big and beautiful...

i wanted to ask a question about eclipses too - i always thought eclipse was an eye colour/pattern, but whenever a leo is described as an eclipse, there is never any body colour mentioned. why is this? or do i have it all wrong?

thanks for the comparison weight too... i think ralph's probably a decent weight, just not a big leo i imagine but in proportion and feel reassured by you experienced keepers' words about him (i thought he did look in proportion but not having an experienced eye, i couldn't be sure his tail was fat enough etc) :2thumb:



BuckingFrill said:


> This is finally a good picture of Domino, the supersnow.
> image
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4


she is absolutely beautiful. :flrt:i have never seen one with such tiny spots before!! can't wait to see more pix of her, i have a real soft spot for supersnows.



retrobangs said:


> You're viv looks epic!!! Love the wood and background. Ralph is looking as adorable as ever and a but bigger too
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


thanks bab, i am so chuffed with the driftwood ince i got over the initial shock of its size and weight and it fits neatly - pure luck, that!! it said it could be 30-45cm and i thought 'if it's too big i'll just break some off' - fat chance! i'd need a fricking anglegrinder for that 



DragonFish66 said:


> Took me half an hour to catch up :gasp: Some nice new leos there :mf_dribble: I ended up with one snake :whistling2: a hypo lavender het blood


i'm sure no one would mind if you snuck in a photo of your new snake on here :whistling2: what kind of snake did you get? am i right in thinking the 'hypo lavender' is the colour morph (yeah yeah, i know how little i know  )?

ralph has started sleeping in his moist hide permanently since the day after i got him the exo terra gecko moist hide... he has ALWAYS slept outside his hides up until now. not sure how to deal with it as i don't want to usher him out of there but the moss is dry now and if he IS in another shed soon (which seems_ insanely_ soon) it won't help him! annoying as well, i loved being able to look at him as he slept :lol2: maybe he just liked the softness of the moss. my OH laughed at me when i said one reason i wanted slate flooring was that is would feel nice on his tummy, but it may turn out i'm right and he likes something soft underneath!


----------



## DragonFish66

Artisan said:


> Oh ey.....youll have your hands full working with all 3 albino strains :lol2: im sticking to trempers as nearly all mine are tremper based so I can focus on all the splendid morphs within that ...plus they are all interchangable and compatible with each other so can mix/match & pair up future generations to anyone in my whole group


So far i'm just getting the ones i like the look off i'm not to bothered about breeding through i will breed a few, i'm just going for the odd morph that i can make for myself as i dont want to get over run with them :lol2: saying that i think i'm looking for keeping 15 adult morphs and stick to that :hmm: :lol2:


----------



## DragonFish66

i'm sure no one would mind if you snuck in a photo of your new snake on here :whistling2: what kind of snake did you get? am i right in thinking the 'hypo lavender' is the colour morph (yeah yeah said:


> insanely[/I] soon) it won't help him! annoying as well, i loved being able to look at him as he slept :lol2: maybe he just liked the softness of the moss. my OH laughed at me when i said one reason i wanted slate flooring was that is would feel nice on his tummy, but it may turn out i'm right and he likes something soft underneath!


Here he is he's a corn which i've been after this morph for a while :mf_dribble:Cant wait for the adult colours to show through  it looks nothing like this a bit like the leos really totally different colours as hatchlings :2thumb:


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Smaug's in shed and has got a bit left to pull off. Looks like he's wearing a swimming cap and arm bands.


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

Ivy did her first poop since she's been with us and it's worried me slightly... Alot... Erm I found it in her water bowl and it seemed shiny and unusual so I smushed it and it crumbled apart, looks like it was a solid mass of vermiculite. I've taken a picture so you guys can help confirm that








None of it appeared to be bits of cricket or mealworms (as I'd been told she was fed on) and just to make this clear I do not use vermiculite in my moist boxes as I read it was toxic if ingested, so it's something she's ingested at her previous home. Should I be worried? She's spent the whole time since I got her in her moist hide, bar when I saw her out last night but this may jut be her preferred sleeping spot I don't know. But the vermiculite does scare me, any suggestions as to what I should do? If anything


----------



## KingRedbeardI

GoodbyeCourage said:


> Ivy did her first poop since she's been with us and it's worried me slightly... Alot... Erm I found it in her water bowl and it seemed shiny and unusual so I smushed it and it crumbled apart, looks like it was a solid mass of vermiculite. I've taken a picture so you guys can help confirm thatimage
> None of it appeared to be bits of cricket or mealworms (as I'd been told she was fed on) and just to make this clear I do not use vermiculite in my moist boxes as I read it was toxic if ingested, so it's something she's ingested at her previous home. Should I be worried? She's spent the whole time since I got her in her moist hide, bar when I saw her out last night but this may jut be her preferred sleeping spot I don't know. But the vermiculite does scare me, any suggestions as to what I should do? If anything


I'm not sure what vermiculite is but that looks like a sandy substance to me. What substrate is she on atm? And do you know what she was on in her previous owner?

Edit: After having a closer look I can definitely see what you mean by shiny... Perhaps you should contact the previous owner


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

I've heard some people use vermiculite in their lay boxes and she's been laying this year so could explain it. I have her on sieved play sand but there didnt seem to be any in there just vermiculite Haven't got anyway to contact the previous owner as I got her from an unnamed stall from Donny on Sunday:bash: I should have asked for an email address or something I just didn't think I'd have any problems


----------



## babychessie

TillyStar said:


> stunning boys, both of them! ooh, i like the idea of a friendly adult, fasttracking the process  they both have their charm, getting a babba and seeing it grow up, and getting an adult and getting used to their established personality. no experience of the latter with lizards, only dogs and cats (SO FAR)  and 89g, wow! big and beautiful...
> 
> i wanted to ask a question about eclipses too - i always thought eclipse was an eye colour/pattern, but whenever a leo is described as an eclipse, there is never any body colour mentioned. why is this? or do i have it all wrong?
> 
> thanks for the comparison weight too... i think ralph's probably a decent weight, just not a big leo i imagine but in proportion and feel reassured by you experienced keepers' words about him (i thought he did look in proportion but not having an experienced eye, i couldn't be sure his tail was fat enough etc) :2thumb:


Thankyou- Bumble really is a big, lovely boy! But I deffo agree- getting a friendly adult is really fun, but I love seeing them grow from babies! I've had Chester since he was a diddy hatchling(two or three months) and he just turned a year the other day and I can't believe how much he's grown looking back at the photos I took of him when I first brought him home! I'll be able to do the same for my new little guy as well as he's only a baby too :flrt:

In regard to your question, eclipse does usually refer to the eye pattern but it's also inter-grained into their genetics. Eclipsed eyes come in a few different varieties;
full eclipse;
http://www.geckosetc.com/images/avail/Available Pictures/ECF12_Leye_600.jpg
snake eyes;
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/members/ccrew-albums-my-gecko-picture65345-image-138.jpg
marbled;
http://fc02.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2...pard_gecko_eyes_ii_by_phoenix_cry-d4ud0pu.jpg
and for albinos (like my tremper albino eclipse, Bumble) the eclipse eyes are often red.
Other physical indicators of the eclipse gene include a little white nose (and sometimes white socks on their feet);
http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn183/boywondergecko/P1000127.jpg?t=1273685501
but eclipses don't always exhibit this. 

I don't know if this is exactly what you're asking, but I hope it helps! Have a little read of this article- it explains it all in more in detail! 

Eclipse - Leopard Gecko Wiki



BretJordan said:


> Haha I'll just have a duvet and a pillow and lay on top of the vivs  Haha :')
> 
> I think if I do get more leo's I'll be wanting a Raptor I like the red eyes
> 
> Bret.


You'll like my Mack RAPTOR girl I'm picking up them, she has gooorgeous deep red eyes


----------



## babychessie

GoodbyeCourage said:


> I've heard some people use vermiculite in their lay boxes and she's been laying this year so could explain it. I have her on sieved play sand but there didnt seem to be any in there just vermiculite Haven't got anyway to contact the previous owner as I got her from an unnamed stall from Donny on Sunday:bash: I should have asked for an email address or something I just didn't think I'd have any problems


Just keep an eye on her though, hopefully she's not impacted- but if she starts acting a bit off be prepared to take her to the vets


----------



## TillyStar

babychessie said:


> Thankyou- Bumble really is a big, lovely boy! But I deffo agree- getting a friendly adult is really fun, but I love seeing them grow from babies! I've had Chester since he was a diddy hatchling(two or three months) and he just turned a year the other day and I can't believe how much he's grown looking back at the photos I took of him when I first brought him home! I'll be able to do the same for my new little guy as well as he's only a baby too :flrt:
> 
> In regard to your question, eclipse does usually refer to the eye pattern but it's also inter-grained into their genetics. Eclipsed eyes come in a few different varieties;
> full eclipse;
> http://www.geckosetc.com/images/avail/Available Pictures/ECF12_Leye_600.jpg
> snake eyes;
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/members/ccrew-albums-my-gecko-picture65345-image-138.jpg
> marbled;
> http://fc02.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2...pard_gecko_eyes_ii_by_phoenix_cry-d4ud0pu.jpg
> and for albinos (like my tremper albino eclipse, Bumble) the eclipse eyes are often red.
> Other physical indicators of the eclipse gene include a little white nose (and sometimes white socks on their feet);
> http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn183/boywondergecko/P1000127.jpg?t=1273685501
> but eclipses don't always exhibit this.
> 
> I don't know if this is exactly what you're asking, but I hope it helps! Have a little read of this article- it explains it all in more in detail!
> 
> Eclipse - Leopard Gecko Wiki
> 
> 
> 
> You'll like my Mack RAPTOR girl I'm picking up them, she has gooorgeous deep red eyes


yeah that's what i thought pretty much... so how come people, when describing a leo with this eye trait, rarely mention the body colour of the leo? for instance, with your own new leo, you just described him as 'my eclipse boy' without describing his body colour morph - this is a mystery to me as i have seen it so much! i am hoping i can resolve by becoming more informed  


@GoodbyeCourage: no advice but keeping everything crossed that whatever she has ingested is out of her system now.


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

babychessie said:


> Just keep an eye on her though, hopefully she's not impacted- but if she starts acting a bit off be prepared to take her to the vets


Will be keeping a very close eye on her, but just had her out and checked her over she seems alert and hasn't any signs of bloating or solid stomach so fingers crossed shell just pass anymore that's left in her system.
Took a couple of pictures while I had her out, she really is the most gorgeous girl She seems to have red eyes like Bane, but I suppose that's the albino in her? Do any of you think she looks to be a mac snow as the guy I bought her off wasn't too sure what to class her as so sold her to me as a "tremper eclipse poss mac snow" ?


----------



## retrobangs

GoodbyeCourage said:


> Will be keeping a very close eye on her, but just had her out and checked her over she seems alert and hasn't any signs of bloating or solid stomach so fingers crossed shell just pass anymore that's left in her system.
> Took a couple of pictures while I had her out, she really is the most gorgeous girl She seems to have red eyes like Bane, but I suppose that's the albino in her? Do any of you think she looks to be a mac snow as the guy I bought her off wasn't too sure what to class her as so sold her to me as a "tremper eclipse poss mac snow" ?image
> image
> image


She has lovely colouring and markings 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## babychessie

TillyStar said:


> yeah that's what i thought pretty much... so how come people, when describing a leo with this eye trait, rarely mention the body colour of the leo? for instance, with your own new leo, you just described him as 'my eclipse boy' without describing his body colour morph - this is a mystery to me as i have seen it so much! i am hoping i can resolve by becoming more informed
> 
> 
> @GoodbyeCourage: no advice but keeping everything crossed that whatever she has ingested is out of her system now.


Oh that's because you do get plain eclipses- this is an eclipse;

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7033/6408524049_6fcbc98d72_z.jpg

they look very similar to a jungle- just with the eclipse eyes and nose. I called Haku (I think I'm going to name him Haku, so I'll just call him that for the mo to stop things getting confusing) an eclipse because he is technically an eclipse..if you want to be specific he's a patty stripe eclipse..(HET talbino) but that's just a bit too long to use in general conversation 

People do tend to specify- like for example Bumble is a Tremper (albino) eclipse.. I wouldn't just call him an eclipse, but you do just get plain eclipses, if you see what I mean? : victory:



GoodbyeCourage said:


> Will be keeping a very close eye on her, but just had her out and checked her over she seems alert and hasn't any signs of bloating or solid stomach so fingers crossed shell just pass anymore that's left in her system.
> Took a couple of pictures while I had her out, she really is the most gorgeous girl She seems to have red eyes like Bane, but I suppose that's the albino in her? Do any of you think she looks to be a mac snow as the guy I bought her off wasn't too sure what to class her as so sold her to me as a "tremper eclipse poss mac snow" ?image
> image
> image


Totally gooorgeous leo! :flrt:

Ah well if her belly doesn't feel hard and she doesn't seem poorly she's probably fine and will just poop any more she's eaten out! :lol2:

Hmmm, there's a possibility she's mack... but she does look a tad dark to me (could be the piccies though), the only way you'd be able to tell with certainty is to breed her out to test the mac gene : victory:


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

babychessie said:


> Totally gooorgeous leo! :flrt:
> 
> Ah well if her belly doesn't feel hard and she doesn't seem poorly she's probably fine and will just poop any more she's eaten out! :lol2:
> 
> Hmmm, there's a possibility she's mack... but she does look a tad dark to me (could be the piccies though), the only way you'd be able to tell with certainty is to breed her out to test the mac gene : victory:


I hope so:lol2:
She is a lot lighter in real life, I plan on breeding her with my male RAPTOR next season, not sure what I should expect to get from that pairing though. The breeder said I could get mack raptors, raptors, and possibly diablo blancos? But I'm not sure how correct his predictions are... Looking forward to breeding though, just dont know how I'll part with the babies:blush:


----------



## TillyStar

babychessie said:


> Oh that's because you do get plain eclipses- this is an eclipse;
> 
> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7033/6408524049_6fcbc98d72_z.jpg
> 
> they look very similar to a jungle- just with the eclipse eyes and nose. I called Haku (I think I'm going to name him Haku, so I'll just call him that for the mo to stop things getting confusing) an eclipse because he is technically an eclipse..if you want to be specific he's a patty stripe eclipse..(HET talbino) but that's just a bit too long to use in general conversation
> 
> People do tend to specify- like for example Bumble is a Tremper (albino) eclipse.. I wouldn't just call him an eclipse, but you do just get plain eclipses, if you see what I mean? : victory:
> 
> 
> 
> Totally gooorgeous leo! :flrt:
> 
> Ah well if her belly doesn't feel hard and she doesn't seem poorly she's probably fine and will just poop any more she's eaten out! :lol2:
> 
> Hmmm, there's a possibility she's mack... but she does look a tad dark to me (could be the piccies though), the only way you'd be able to tell with certainty is to breed her out to test the mac gene : victory:


thanks for further clarification! haku... awesome. another anime fan?  i thought i could hear a anime possibilty in 'no-name'


----------



## BuckingFrill

TillyStar said:


> thanks for further clarification! haku... awesome. another anime fan?  i thought i could hear a anime possibilty in 'no-name'


Haha, anime fans unite! My friend has a cat called Luna. Sailor Mooooon. <3
I can't use any anime names unless the animal is MINE, not ours.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## babychessie

TillyStar said:


> thanks for further clarification! haku... awesome. another anime fan?  i thought i could hear a anime possibilty in 'no-name'


Ah yes, that's me! I'm a total anime nut! :2thumb:
Glad I'm not the only one though.. :blush:
Have you heard, Hayao Miyazaki is retiring! I'm so upset, I can't believe it 



GoodbyeCourage said:


> I hope so:lol2:
> She is a lot lighter in real life, I plan on breeding her with my male RAPTOR next season, not sure what I should expect to get from that pairing though. The breeder said I could get mack raptors, raptors, and possibly diablo blancos? But I'm not sure how correct his predictions are... Looking forward to breeding though, just dont know how I'll part with the babies:blush:


Okay well, if she is mack then you'd get a mixture of mack tremper eclipses (similar to mack RAPTORS but without the patty) and RAPTORS and if she isn't albino you'd just get a load of lovely RAPTORS 

Providing there are no HETS in play of course 

...don't know where the hell he thinks the diablo blanco's coming from though since there's no blizzard in their genetics :lol2:


----------



## babychessie

BuckingFrill said:


> Haha, anime fans unite! My friend has a cat called Luna. Sailor Mooooon. <3
> I can't use any anime names unless the animal is MINE, not ours.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4


I LOVE THAT ANIME! :whistling2:


----------



## BuckingFrill

babychessie said:


> I LOVE THAT ANIME! :whistling2:


Haha, me too. Nice to know there's other anime nuts around here! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## laksomeister

GoodbyeCourage said:


> Ivy did her first poop since she's been with us and it's worried me slightly... Alot... Erm I found it in her water bowl and it seemed shiny and unusual so I smushed it and it crumbled apart, looks like it was a solid mass of vermiculite. I've taken a picture so you guys can help confirm thatimage
> None of it appeared to be bits of cricket or mealworms (as I'd been told she was fed on) and just to make this clear I do not use vermiculite in my moist boxes as I read it was toxic if ingested, so it's something she's ingested at her previous home. Should I be worried? She's spent the whole time since I got her in her moist hide, bar when I saw her out last night but this may jut be her preferred sleeping spot I don't know. But the vermiculite does scare me, any suggestions as to what I should do? If anything


Yeah pretty sure that's vermiculite, I used it for my crickets laying box back on the days. But that's about it for me unfortunetely, I'm sure someone more experienced in the matter will come along with some proper advice for you and your little lady. Hope she'll be fine!

Edit: oh, the thread didn't update when i opened up tapatalk, and now i feel stupid.


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

laksomeister said:


> Yeah pretty sure that's vermiculite, I used it for my crickets laying box back on the days. But that's about it for me unfortunetely, I'm sure someone more experienced in the matter will come along with some proper advice for you and your little lady. Hope she'll be fine!
> 
> Edit: oh, the thread didn't update when i opened up tapatalk, and now i feel stupid.


Thanks, yeah I'm gonna keep an eye on here make sure she's eating and passing any vermiculite left in her system. But she seems fine in herself so I'm not too worried


----------



## BretJordan

babychessie said:


> Thankyou- Bumble really is a big, lovely boy! But I deffo agree- getting a friendly adult is really fun, but I love seeing them grow from babies! I've had Chester since he was a diddy hatchling(two or three months) and he just turned a year the other day and I can't believe how much he's grown looking back at the photos I took of him when I first brought him home! I'll be able to do the same for my new little guy as well as he's only a baby too :flrt:
> 
> In regard to your question, eclipse does usually refer to the eye pattern but it's also inter-grained into their genetics. Eclipsed eyes come in a few different varieties;
> full eclipse;
> http://www.geckosetc.com/images/avail/Available Pictures/ECF12_Leye_600.jpg
> snake eyes;
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/members/ccrew-albums-my-gecko-picture65345-image-138.jpg
> marbled;
> http://fc02.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2...pard_gecko_eyes_ii_by_phoenix_cry-d4ud0pu.jpg
> and for albinos (like my tremper albino eclipse, Bumble) the eclipse eyes are often red.
> Other physical indicators of the eclipse gene include a little white nose (and sometimes white socks on their feet);
> http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn183/boywondergecko/P1000127.jpg?t=1273685501
> but eclipses don't always exhibit this.
> 
> I don't know if this is exactly what you're asking, but I hope it helps! Have a little read of this article- it explains it all in more in detail!
> 
> Eclipse - Leopard Gecko Wiki
> 
> 
> 
> You'll like my Mack RAPTOR girl I'm picking up them, she has gooorgeous deep red eyes


Yours? Pfftt mine you mean  And your anime tastes suck (Joking) It has nothing on Pokemon!.. :whistling2: :') 

Wanting more Leos now after donny and all the pictures on here! Stop!! 

Bret.


----------



## babychessie

BretJordan said:


> Yours? Pfftt mine you mean  And your anime tastes suck (Joking) It has nothing on Pokemon!.. :whistling2: :')
> 
> Wanting more Leos now after donny and all the pictures on here! Stop!!
> 
> Bret.


I never said I didn't like Pokemon! ;0

I know how you feel, I keep on having to slap my hand and tell myself to behave...


----------



## BuckingFrill

babychessie said:


> I never said I didn't like Pokemon! ;0
> 
> I know how you feel, I keep on having to slap my hand and tell myself to behave...


Pokemon is the dogs bollocks. I love it! Haha. 

I'm the same. I have officially caught leo fever! Domino is the first of many, I think! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## KingRedbeardI

I think I'm the only person here who doesn't think they could handle more than one :gasp::yeahright:


----------



## BretJordan

babychessie said:


> I never said I didn't like Pokemon! ;0
> 
> I know how you feel, I keep on having to slap my hand and tell myself to behave...


I know me too I can't believe I went Donny and didn't come back with anything! :') Hopefully be getting more leos and a BTS Soon though  (Hopefully)...

Bret.


----------



## KingRedbeardI

By the way I know you all have some funny/cute pictures so get in here! :2thumb:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/990814-silly-sleeping-position-thread.html


----------



## BuckingFrill

BretJordan said:


> I know me too I can't believe I went Donny and didn't come back with anything! :') Hopefully be getting more leos and a BTS Soon though  (Hopefully)...
> 
> Bret.


Aww, Bret! The shame! How could you not come back with anything!? There were soooo many adorable wee things!


KingRedbeardI said:


> By the way I know you all have some funny/cute pictures so get in here! :2thumb:
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/990814-silly-sleeping-position-thread.html


That thread brightened yesterday up for me. It's so cute. I should get a pic of Domino for it! She squeezes herself behind her hide so she's between the glass and the hide then rolls onto her side and goes for a wee nap. It's utterly adorable. 


Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## KingRedbeardI

BuckingFrill said:


> Aww, Bret! The shame! How could you not come back with anything!? There were soooo many adorable wee things!
> 
> That thread brightened yesterday up for me. It's so cute. I should get a pic of Domino for it! She squeezes herself behind her hide so she's between the glass and the hide then rolls onto her side and goes for a wee nap. It's utterly adorable.
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4


It's a must!


----------



## BretJordan

I know there were I went back to the Blue tongue skinks about 6-7 times contemplating whether to buy one or not.  But I don't have a setup set up so I couldn't it would just be cruel. But there was so many Leo's and cresties and gargoyles and tokays and Leachies.. :lol2:.. Let's be honest I wanted everything  :')

Bret.


----------



## BuckingFrill

BretJordan said:


> I know there were I went back to the Blue tongue skinks about 6-7 times contemplating whether to buy one or not.  But I don't have a setup set up so I couldn't it would just be cruel. But there was so many Leo's and cresties and gargoyles and tokays and Leachies.. :lol2:.. Let's be honest I wanted everything  :')
> 
> Bret.


The cresties were adorable! I wanted one soooo bad. And I seen a pair of crocodile skinks. My dream animals. I kept going back to fawn over them.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Ryanb0401

Our little domino finally took to her mealworms today. Had about 15 of the things! Mini mealworms, mind you. I just kept putting them infront of her until I had to leave. She kept hunting around for more even after I stopped.

What would you say constitutes over-feeding? Will she stop when she's not hungry any more?

Meal worms are dusted with Calcium Plus, and she's got regular pro-rep calcium in a bottle cap in her viv.


----------



## babychessie

KingRedbeardI said:


> I think I'm the only person here who doesn't think they could handle more than one :gasp::yeahright:


Quite possibly... 



Ryanb0401 said:


> Our little domino finally took to her mealworms today. Had about 15 of the things! Mini mealworms, mind you. I just kept putting them infront of her until I had to leave. She kept hunting around for more even after I stopped.
> 
> What would you say constitutes over-feeding? Will she stop when she's not hungry any more?
> 
> Meal worms are dusted with Calcium Plus, and she's got regular pro-rep calcium in a bottle cap in her viv.


I wouldn't worry about over-feeding at that age- when they're growing they need lots and lots of grub and it's very difficult to over-feed them. She should stop when she's full : victory:



BuckingFrill said:


> The cresties were adorable! I wanted one soooo bad. And I seen a pair of crocodile skinks. My dream animals. I kept going back to fawn over them.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4


I love cresties..but I think I would either love a garg or a beardie :blush:


----------



## BuckingFrill

babychessie said:


> I wouldn't worry about over-feeding at that age- when they're growing they need lots and lots of grub and it's very difficult to over-feed them. She should stop when she's full : victory:
> I love cresties..but I think I would either love a garg or a beardie :blush:


Oh good, we'll just keeo feeding her a few times more then do the 15 minutes feed thing.

I'm not a fan of beardies really, but I love gargs. A black crestie is my dream. But they won't be for sale for a whiiiiile.


Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## babychessie

Peek-a-boo, Haku sees you.. 



:flrt:


----------



## Ryanb0401

She's a little grubber! Just ate pretty much the same amount all over again.
Honestly. Never seen such a little animal pack away so much food in my life.

Should I stop dusting after a certain amount of worms? The worms get a liberal coating, and I know animals can OD on certain substances in their vitamin powders.


----------



## clairebear88

This is my new girl :flrt:



















Still not thought of a name for her :/


----------



## BuckingFrill

clairebear88 said:


> This is my new girl :flrt:
> 
> imageimage
> image
> 
> 
> Still not thought of a name for her :/


Aww, she's adorable! What morph is she?
What about 'Sorbet'? She has all the colours, haha.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## clairebear88

BuckingFrill said:


> Aww, she's adorable! What morph is she?
> What about 'Sorbet'? She has all the colours, haha.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4


she's a blazing blizzard. been told eclipse too but I'm not brilliant with morphs lol


----------



## DragonFish66

clairebear88 said:


> This is my new girl :flrt:
> 
> imageimage
> image
> 
> 
> Still not thought of a name for her :/


Very nice! :no1:


----------



## DragonFish66

After a 3 hour round trip i finally got my tremper super snow het blazing blizzard and he's fantastic!  well pleased :2thumb:


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Anyone ever had any problems with crickets hiding underneath substrate? 
Had two disappear underneath the slate tiles earlier as there's a couple of crevices, i'm guessing they'll either come back up or starve to death.


----------



## BretJordan

I love blizzards think they are adorable both your guys leos are stunning and I want them  I want all of everyone's Leos.. 

So I'm wondering what's everyone's favourite leo morph?
And what reptile is everyone getting next?  

Bret.


----------



## DragonFish66

BretJordan said:


> I love blizzards think they are adorable both your guys leos are stunning and I want them  I want all of everyone's Leos..
> 
> So I'm wondering what's everyone's favourite leo morph?
> And what reptile is everyone getting next?
> 
> Bret.


I don't have a favorite morph suprising i like normals just as much as any morph :2thumb: My next ones i'm picking up in December is a Sunglow and a Aptor then i'll have to have a good think to see what will go best with the morphs i've got so far i've gone for the ones i like the look off and not thought about breeding through i will be breeding 2 females next year i want a tug snow :mf_dribble: which i should breed next year


----------



## babychessie

BretJordan said:


> I love blizzards think they are adorable both your guys leos are stunning and I want them  I want all of everyone's Leos..
> 
> So I'm wondering what's everyone's favourite leo morph?
> And what reptile is everyone getting next?
> 
> Bret.


OOh, mm, I'm finding myself wanting a beardie or a garg (as I said earlier) and although it's not a rep, I'd really like an axolotl :whistling2:

Super snow eclipses (total eclipse), but I'm in the process of breeding them :whistling2:

I also looove super snow albinos and super snow patternless albinos (but preferably tremper strain) :2thumb:



clairebear88 said:


> This is my new girl :flrt:
> 
> imageimage
> image
> 
> 
> Still not thought of a name for her :/


Gooorgeous!


----------



## TillyStar

BuckingFrill said:


> Haha, anime fans unite! My friend has a cat called Luna. Sailor Mooooon. <3
> I can't use any anime names unless the animal is MINE, not ours.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4





babychessie said:


> Ah yes, that's me! I'm a total anime nut! :2thumb:
> Glad I'm not the only one though..
> Have you heard, Hayao Miyazaki is retiring! I'm so upset, I can't believe it


LOVE anime, i do like the cutesy ones a LOT but i also like the ones where a few heads get chopped off (can handle it as it doesn't look real - can't cope with that sort of thing in non-animated films), elfen lied is a big favourite!!

and death note!!!! i SOOOO wanted to tcall ralph 'ryuk' but i had to give up on it as i can't pronounce it right :blush: didn't think of the name haku as i went through possible names, lucky for you as i would have gone for it!  it's a great name.

didn't know miyazaki was retiring! sucks, but i guess we have to hand it to him, he truly deserves it!



BuckingFrill said:


> Pokemon is the dogs bollocks. I love it! Haha.
> 
> I'm the same. I have officially caught leo fever! Domino is the first of many, I think!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4


same... :whistling2: next leo coming in a couple of weeks :2thumb:



KingRedbeardI said:


> I think I'm the only person here who doesn't think they could handle more than one :gasp::yeahright:


give it time, kiddo. give it time. 



Ryanb0401 said:


> Our little domino finally took to her mealworms today. Had about 15 of the things! Mini mealworms, mind you. I just kept putting them infront of her until I had to leave. She kept hunting around for more even after I stopped.
> 
> What would you say constitutes over-feeding? Will she stop when she's not hungry any more?
> 
> Meal worms are dusted with Calcium Plus, and she's got regular pro-rep calcium in a bottle cap in her viv.


glad she's eating so well!! someone told me that if they DO overeat, they just vomit it up and learn from their mistakes (unless us humans, then  )



babychessie said:


> Peek-a-boo, Haku sees you..
> 
> image
> 
> :flrt:


LOVE IT!



clairebear88 said:


> This is my new girl :flrt:
> 
> imageimage
> image
> 
> 
> Still not thought of a name for her :/


she's amazing, almost translucent! very professional looking photos too, little leo supermodel :flrt:



DragonFish66 said:


> After a 3 hour round trip i finally got my tremper super snow het blazing blizzard and he's fantastic!  well pleased :2thumb:
> 
> image
> 
> image


another babe!!! congrtaulations  want my new girl NOW!!! 



BretJordan said:


> I love blizzards think they are adorable both your guys leos are stunning and I want them  I want all of everyone's Leos..
> 
> So I'm wondering what's everyone's favourite leo morph?
> And what reptile is everyone getting next?
> 
> Bret.


hehe, i feel the same. i want them all and a bigger house to keep all the vivs :bash:

my new girl is a super hypo tangerine (het tremper and marble eye i think), have just found out she was born near the end of june and is already 29g (more than ralph who's nearly a month and a half older!)! very excited to be receiving her in mid october. i am pretty sure i will call her Siri (pronounced See-ree, Finnish name).

oooh, can't decide on favourite morph. i do love the supersnows, and colourwise i have seen a lot of amazing enigmas (shame about the dodgy genetics though  ), and the white and yellows are amazing (soooo expensive). i don't think i could pick a favourite in truth, i see new favourites every day :whistling2:

ralph's shedding AGAIN! can't believe it! as of last night his whole body was grey, but the head wasn't. same as last time. is this normal? last time he didn't get a piece of skin off his face and i had to do it which he didn't really appreciate (i moistened it and used a moist cottonbud gently), hoping he sorts himself out this time... the night before last he put away something like 8-9 mealworms and 9 locusts... but last night, predictably, he wasn't too bothered. he had old skin for dessert! yummy :lol2:


----------



## laksomeister

This thread is just getting more awesome by the minute! Love anime but have just seen three shows, Fullmetal alchemist(both), Naruto(watching it now but fillers are bumming me out a bit), and One piece! 
Gotta find some time to watch Bleach, Death note and Assault on titan though! ^^


----------



## TillyStar

Bleach  the neverending series...


----------



## joshhammond

still nothing from my gecko eggs.....

on the plus side of things at least my corn snake eggs are hatching


----------



## Ryanb0401

laksomeister said:


> This thread is just getting more awesome by the minute! Love anime but have just seen three shows, Fullmetal alchemist(both), Naruto(watching it now but fillers are bumming me out a bit), and One piece!
> Gotta find some time to watch Bleach, Death note and Assault on titan though! ^^


I wouldn't bother with bleach and death note, honestly - But Attack on Titan is good. 
I also recommend Btooom! 
But there's only one season of that.


----------



## BuckingFrill

laksomeister said:


> This thread is just getting more awesome by the minute! Love anime but have just seen three shows, Fullmetal alchemist(both), Naruto(watching it now but fillers are bumming me out a bit), and One piece!
> Gotta find some time to watch Bleach, Death note and Assault on titan though! ^^


You just named ALL of the most mainstream anime out there. FMA is good, that's about it. I read Naruto until I was like Chapter 400+, then realised it was essentially the same thing over and over. Never attempted to watch One Pie, just not interested. Death Note I hate (I get so much hatred for saying that), Bleach is okay, just soooo longgg. Attack on Titan is fantastic, hands down. You might have to look for Shinjeki no Kyougin to find it on some sights though.

What happened to leo's? Someone needs to make an off topic about anime instead of clogging here up. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## KingRedbeardI

joshhammond said:


> still nothing from my gecko eggs.....
> 
> on the plus side of things at least my corn snake eggs are hatching


Will posting pics here get you into trouble?


----------



## laksomeister

Ryanb0401 said:


> I wouldn't bother with bleach and death note, honestly - But Attack on Titan is good.
> I also recommend Btooom!
> But there's only one season of that.


Oh, will check it out!



BuckingFrill said:


> You just named ALL of the most mainstream anime out there. FMA is good, that's about it. I read Naruto until I was like Chapter 400+, then realised it was essentially the same thing over and over. Never attempted to watch One Pie, just not interested. Death Note I hate (I get so much hatred for saying that), Bleach is okay, just soooo longgg. Attack on Titan is fantastic, hands down. You might have to look for Shinjeki no Kyougin to find it on some sights though.
> 
> What happened to leo's? Someone needs to make an off topic about anime instead of clogging here up.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4


Haha yeah i know, I've just watched them since like highschool so I can't just stop now  will definetely watch Attack on titan(always say assault for some reason) but I'm waiting for it to end first so i can plow through it and not have to wait for more episodes!

And here's some pics of Juni to keep it a little bit on track  
















Can't get enough, craving adventure!


----------



## TillyStar

Ryanb0401 said:


> I wouldn't bother with bleach and death note, honestly - But Attack on Titan is good.
> I also recommend Btooom!
> But there's only one season of that.


whaaat! i loved both bleach (the first 5 seasons anyway) and death note! will look at btoom 

and just to get away from just talking baout anime - just got my first BIG order of locusts in the post, 100 of the little buggers - and am transferring them to the faunarium now after a much-needed chill in the fridge. they are ridiculously lively!! the postman looked worried when he handed me the popping parcel


----------



## BuckingFrill

laksomeister said:


> And here's some pics of Juni to keep it a little bit on track
> image
> image
> Can't get enough, craving adventure!
> image


She's adorable! Her spots are so vivid. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## TillyStar

laksomeister said:


> And here's some pics of Juni to keep it a little bit on track
> image
> image
> Can't get enough, craving adventure!
> image


she's LOVELY


----------



## DragonFish66

KingRedbeardI said:


> I think I'm the only person here who doesn't think they could handle more than one :gasp::yeahright:


Nah i bet that will change soon i don't know anyone with just one :lol2: The easyest animals to look after of the lot :2thumb: I originally said i will get just 5 or 6 snakes 5 years ago now i have 15 snakes and 5 leos with 2 more coming in December :mf_dribble:


----------



## Mr Chad

Lucy update








Looks so content :2thumb:



Colour pop!!


Amy's skull pattern has really developed lol



Sorry not been on much lately, bit manic with work and travelling. Been getting in, shower and bed every day.


----------



## DragonFish66

Mr Chad said:


> Lucy update
> 
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Looks so content :2thumb:
> 
> image
> 
> Colour pop!!
> image
> 
> Amy's skull pattern has really developed lol
> 
> image
> 
> Sorry not been on much lately, bit manic with work and travelling. Been getting in, shower and bed every day.


Looking good :2thumb: every time i go on here i've missed 20 odd posts its hard to keep up :lol2: What happened to the last pic :lol2:


----------



## joshhammond

KingRedbeardI said:


> Will posting pics here get you into trouble?


IM A REBEL!!!


----------



## Mr Chad

DragonFish66 said:


> Looking good :2thumb: every time i go on here i've missed 20 odd posts its hard to keep up :lol2: What happened to the last pic :lol2:


Little bugger has attitude :lol2:

Hates being handled and won't keep still.

Josh just noticed the controller. GTA???


----------



## joshhammond

Mr Chad said:


> Little bugger has attitude :lol2:
> 
> Hates being handled and won't keep still.
> 
> Josh just noticed the controller. GTA???


nah. i'd just switched on my xbox when i noticed the baby was fully out of its shell. 

think it was black ops 2


----------



## clairebear88

She's settling in well


----------



## BuckingFrill

clairebear88 said:


> She's settling in well
> 
> image


Aww, she looks a lovely ivory colour. Glad she's doing well!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## DragonFish66

Mr Chad said:


> Little bugger has attitude :lol2:
> 
> Hates being handled and won't keep still.
> 
> Josh just noticed the controller. GTA???


Haha i got bit when i was moving my tremper ss :lol2: Looks like he needs time to settle in and get used to me :lol2:



joshhammond said:


> IM A REBEL!!!
> 
> image


Was that the first out of the egg ? Nice! :mf_dribble:


----------



## DragonFish66

clairebear88 said:


> She's settling in well
> 
> image


Nice one! :2thumb: hope my new one settles in fast so i can get some decent photo's


----------



## Mr Chad

clairebear88 said:


> She's settling in well
> 
> image


Nice. 

Didn't you get rid of your Leo's to get something else or were you just thinking about it?


----------



## clairebear88

Mr Chad said:


> Nice.
> 
> Didn't you get rid of your Leo's to get something else or were you just thinking about it?


yeah I've sold one and have a couple more for sale. I'm keeping one and I just couldn't help but get this one :/


----------



## KingRedbeardI

I had such weird dreams last night -_-.

I got someone to pick up some crickets for me yesterday and they're too big, so I had a dreamt they escaped and were all over my house.
I also dreamt that I went to check on Smaug and there was another random leo in with him, and then Smaug escaped, and dropped his tail when I tried to catch him.



:censor:


----------



## BK80

Hi all at RFUK.

I'm getting my very first Leo next Wednesday and i'm super excited. I've done quite a bit of research on keeping them over the last couple of months to prepare myself as best i can so i can give my new little guy the best home possible.

The Leo i'm getting is still a baby. I'm getting Him/Her from a really cool exotic pet shop in Manchester (they seem to really know their stuff). £150 for a baby Leo with a solid looking Viv, heat mat, 2 hides, food & water dish, decorative log, food, calcium powder etc...

Would you all be kind enough to leave me any tips you can think of that will help me out. Best food for a youngster? How often should i feed him/her? do i dust food every feed? is there any other supplements Leos require? How frequent should i handle the Leo?

Thank you all in advance... absolutely any advice you can give me would be most welcome. I want my Leo to be as happy as possible : victory:


----------



## Ryanb0401

BK80 said:


> Hi all at RFUK.
> 
> I'm getting my very first Leo next Wednesday and i'm super excited. I've done quite a bit of research on keeping them over the last couple of months to prepare myself as best i can so i can give my new little guy the best home possible.
> 
> The Leo i'm getting is still a baby. I'm getting Him/Her from a really cool exotic pet shop in Manchester (they seem to really know their stuff). £150 for a baby Leo with a solid looking Viv, heat mat, 2 hides, food & water dish, decorative log, food, calcium powder etc...
> 
> Would you all be kind enough to leave me any tips you can think of that will help me out. Best food for a youngster? How often should i feed him/her? do i dust food every feed? is there any other supplements Leos require? How frequent should i handle the Leo?
> 
> Thank you all in advance... absolutely any advice you can give me would be most welcome. I want my Leo to be as happy as possible : victory:


Definitely get a thermostat. A microclimate ministat would be ideal. It lets you regulate the temperature of the heat mat properly, otherwise you can burn the animal. 
Pet shops will tell you it's not important - but it definitely is. People have lost animals and even houses to faulty or unregulated mats. 

For substrate, don't use any sort of sand. The preferred substrates by most are... Kitchen roll, lino flooring or tiles. 

Your supplement will likely be calcium with d3. Bin it and get repashy calcium plus. 
I dust every food item in it, and feed once a day. I let her eat as much as she wants. As soon as she stops showing interest, feeding time is done. 

Always leave a milk bottle lid/coke lid full of regular calcium WITHOUT vitamin d3 in the vivarium so the gecko can self supplement as it sees fit. 

Our little girl is 3 months old, so she's still a baby herself.


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

BK80 said:


> Hi all at RFUK.
> 
> I'm getting my very first Leo next Wednesday and i'm super excited. I've done quite a bit of research on keeping them over the last couple of months to prepare myself as best i can so i can give my new little guy the best home possible.
> 
> The Leo i'm getting is still a baby. I'm getting Him/Her from a really cool exotic pet shop in Manchester (they seem to really know their stuff). £150 for a baby Leo with a solid looking Viv, heat mat, 2 hides, food & water dish, decorative log, food, calcium powder etc...
> 
> Would you all be kind enough to leave me any tips you can think of that will help me out. Best food for a youngster? How often should i feed him/her? do i dust food every feed? is there any other supplements Leos require? How frequent should i handle the Leo?
> 
> Thank you all in advance... absolutely any advice you can give me would be most welcome. I want my Leo to be as happy as possible : victory:


You'll need a thermostat if it does come with the kit, that's to maintain the temperature of the heat mat. Also you're best off with Repashy Calcium Plus for dusting live food as it contains both calcium and D3 so you won't have to switch between suppliments every few days, with Repashy you just dust every feed and offer a small bowl or milk bottle top of pure calcium. It's best to have meal worms in a small clear dish 24/7 so they can help themselves, but feed locusts/roaches/crickets every other day as many as she/he will eat in 15 mins. Leave her/him to settle in for a week or so before trying to handle, but don't go trying to grab him/her start by offering your hand, flat palm up and he may decide to lick you or even step onto your hand. Once he/she seems used to your hand try scooping her up from under her belly (don't come in from above and grab them as they'll think you're a predator and freak out). Once she's used to you, as long as she's happy to, you can handle whenever you want really. 
Not sure if your kit includes it but you'll also need a moist hide, basically a box with a hole in and some moist substrate such as sphagnum moss, Eco earth or kitchen roll, this will create a humid hide to aid with shedding


----------



## Jesterone

BK80 said:


> Hi all at RFUK.
> 
> I'm getting my very first Leo next Wednesday and i'm super excited. I've done quite a bit of research on keeping them over the last couple of months to prepare myself as best i can so i can give my new little guy the best home possible.
> 
> The Leo i'm getting is still a baby. I'm getting Him/Her from a really cool exotic pet shop in Manchester (they seem to really know their stuff). £150 for a baby Leo with a solid looking Viv, heat mat, 2 hides, food & water dish, decorative log, food, calcium powder etc...
> 
> Would you all be kind enough to leave me any tips you can think of that will help me out. Best food for a youngster? How often should i feed him/her? do i dust food every feed? is there any other supplements Leos require? How frequent should i handle the Leo?
> 
> Thank you all in advance... absolutely any advice you can give me would be most welcome. I want my Leo to be as happy as possible : victory:


Does the set up come with a thermostat and digital thermometers? Too often they are sold without. I wouldn't want to make them lose a sale but if certain things are missing you may get a better deal elsewhere. How big is the viv and what morph is your potential Leo? What substrate is provided?

Best food is a variety of insects, meal worms, crickets, locusts, roaches etc, the size is most important. As a rule of thumb don't feed anything bigger than the space between the geckos eyes (width wise). Young geckos should be fed every night and reduced to once every other night as they get older, but sometimes you'll find ones that aren't hungry every single night so don't let it worry you too much. 

If you buy yourself a pack of Repashy Calcium plus (www.repashy.co.uk) it will make your life easier when it comes to supplements and livefood dusting. You use Repashy on every single feed without any need for any other supplement whatsoever, except you still offer a source of pure calcium inside the vivarium as usual. 

As for handling, let the gecko settle in for some time, this could take a day it could take a month. Gradually let it get used to you by placing your hand flat in the vivarium over time you should be able to pick it up or let it walk on to your hand. Once it's used to you then you can handle everyday if you wish, just as long as you don't notice any detrimental effects. 

Any other questions please ask, and I'd be interested to see your answers to mine


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Smaug has some shed stuck to his left eye lid. Not sure whether to try and help him remove it or not. For the most part, I'm all for just letting them get on with it and remove it themself, I haven't had to help him with any shedding as of yet, but it's been there for a few days. It seems to be peeling off more and more, slowly, every day and I see him licking it every so often so I think I might give him a few more days to get at it.


----------



## Mr Chad

KingRedbeardI said:


> Smaug has some shed stuck to his left eye lid. Not sure whether to try and help him remove it or not. For the most part, I'm all for just letting them get on with it and remove it themself, I haven't had to help him with any shedding as of yet, but it's been there for a few days. It seems to be peeling off more and more, slowly, every day and I see him licking it every so often so I think I might give him a few more days to get at it.


I'd leave him to it personally. Only really have to remove it if its in the way of their eyes.

Anybody else have a Leo that has a broken body clock? Every time I walk past the vivs Lucy is out in the open wide awake looking out.


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Mr Chad said:


> I'd leave him to it personally. Only really have to remove it if its in the way of their eyes.
> 
> Anybody else have a Leo that has a broken body clock? Every time I walk past the vivs Lucy is out in the open wide awake looking out.


Yeah I think I will, cheers.

Smaug is out sometimes during the day too, he'll have short burts of sleep, but then at night he'll have naps too. :crazy:


----------



## Mr Chad

Amy update today. As a rule she's the one that I spend least time with as she has a bit of an attitude and rather than sitting still her first instinct is to run and jump, not because she's scared of me but because she's so headstrong and wants to explore. 

She's a stunning mack snow, really strong black markings. Certainly has some good genes.


----------



## retrobangs

Mr Chad said:


> Amy update today. As a rule she's the one that I spend least time with as she has a bit of an attitude and rather than sitting still her first instinct is to run and jump, not because she's scared of me but because she's so headstrong and wants to explore.
> 
> She's a stunning mack snow, really strong black markings. Certainly has some good genes.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Very cute 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## BK80

Thank you all for the great advice. I've just ordered a 4oz bag of Repashy Calcium Plus from ebay, but the Heat mat Thermostats are all pretty expensive so i'll have to wait until my next pay day to pick one up :/

One final thing. Any tips on the shedding process. How long does it last and how frequent is it?

Thanks


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

BK80 said:


> Thank you all for the great advice. I've just ordered a 4oz bag of Repashy Calcium Plus from ebay, but the Heat mat Thermostats are all pretty expensive so i'll have to wait until my next pay day to pick one up :/
> 
> One final thing. Any tips on the shedding process. How long does it last and how frequent is it?
> 
> Thanks


You can pick a thermostat up for under £20 on swell MiniStat 100 | Swell Reptiles plus we have 10% off until the end of september with the discount code RFUKSEPT13 
It really is an essential piece of kit and I wouldn't get your gecko until you have the thermostat and viv set up and running to make sure it's heating up properly
Shedding varies from gecko to gecko, when young they can shed every few weeks which can last a day or more


----------



## Ryanb0401

BK80 said:


> Thank you all for the great advice. I've just ordered a 4oz bag of Repashy Calcium Plus from ebay, but the Heat mat Thermostats are all pretty expensive so i'll have to wait until my next pay day to pick one up :/
> 
> One final thing. Any tips on the shedding process. How long does it last and how frequent is it?
> 
> Thanks


Shedding as a whole is quite a simple process. Frequency is different for every animal, honestly. They can have two end on end then not shed for ages, or they can shed almost like clockwork. 
Best way to ease the process along is to provide a moist hide. An old butter tub works well. Buy some sphagnum moss (You can buy it as a dehydrated brick) and moisten it up. Turn the butter tub upside down (lid on) with a little hole cut in the side nearest the ground. Put the moss in the hide and voila! A place the gecko can go to moisten itself up to shed. How long it can last is variable, too - I've only had my leo for a week or so now, and she hasn't shed with us, but with my snakes it's only ever a week or so from the moment I spot them going blue until I find they've shed.


----------



## jena rose

do your geckos want to come out often? i'm thinking about getting a lizard.


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

jena rose said:


> do your geckos want to come out often? i'm thinking about getting a lizard.


Depends, some geckos love to come out others will run as soon as you put your hand in. But I guess most reptiles are like that, they're not cuddly pets really


----------



## Ryanb0401

jena rose said:


> do your geckos want to come out often? i'm thinking about getting a lizard.


As has been said. It varies from person to person. Reptiles don't make attachments in the same way mammals do, but they can recognise different smells from different people and will be favourable towards familiar smells. My little girl will wander straight onto your hand if you put it in with her. At the same time, you can get geckos that are incredibly vocal and will make a point of letting you know they don't like being touched. 

I wouldn't buy one on the premise that it'll be handleable.


----------



## jena rose

that being said would prefer a beared dragon or a gecko


----------



## BK80

Again thank you all so much for taking the time to advise me. Great stuff. If the Thermos is as important as you guys say then if the kit doesn't have one included (which it might do, if not i will probably haggle with the guy to do me a deal on one :whistling2 i will hold off on getting the actual Leo and just set up the Viv. I've waited years to get my Leo, i'm sure i can wait a few weeks longer :2thumb:


----------



## Jesterone

BK80 said:


> Thank you all for the great advice. I've just ordered a 4oz bag of Repashy Calcium Plus from ebay, but the Heat mat Thermostats are all pretty expensive so i'll have to wait until my next pay day to pick one up :/
> 
> One final thing. Any tips on the shedding process. How long does it last and how frequent is it?
> 
> Thanks


I wouldn't be paying £150 for a Leo set up that doesn't include a thermostat. Can get the full lot on swell for cheaper. Unless the Leo it comes with is a decent morph.


----------



## BK80

Do thermostats attach to the heat mat and use the same power supply or do they require a separate socket? I am at a premium for plug sockets at the moment. I have 3 Aquariums with lights, heaters and filters all running in my room :gasp:


----------



## Jesterone

BK80 said:


> Do thermostats attach to the heat mat and use the same power supply or do they require a separate socket? I am at a premium for plug sockets at the moment. I have 3 Aquariums with lights, heaters and filters all running in my room :gasp:


The thermostat goes into the mains, the heatmat goes into the outlet on the thermostat. So only one mains plug. But seriously, if you don't have a thermostat, can't fit one in or can't afford one... You shouldn't have a reptile. Blunt as it is, unstatted heat sources kill.


----------



## BK80

Jesterone said:


> The thermostat goes into the mains, the heatmat goes into the outlet on the thermostat. So only one mains plug. But seriously, if you don't have a thermostat, can't fit one in or can't afford one... You shouldn't have a reptile. Blunt as it is, unstatted heat sources kill.


In this case i'm sure blunt is best. I'll defo get a Thermostat... Even if it means delaying picking up my Leo. It probably won't mean that though. I'm pretty sure i can make some sort of deal with the guy at the pet store. I am dropping £150 that day after all


----------



## Jesterone

BK80 said:


> In this case i'm sure blunt is best. I'll defo get a Thermostat... Even if it means delaying picking up my Leo. It probably won't mean that though. I'm pretty sure i can make some sort of deal with the guy at the pet store. I am dropping £150 that day after all


Take a read of these two threads. Two great guides for the minimum care and set up for a leopard gecko. Just so you know what you're getting and what you need. 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-care-sheets/968842-leopard-gecko-care-sheet.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-care-sheets/699119-how-setup-basic-leopard-gecko.html


This is the type of stat you need for a heat mat, and this is the best price you'll find it. Mat Stat | Swell Reptiles

In a shop that's £30-£40.


----------



## BK80

Thanks mate i really appreciate your advice. I'll give those links a look and i'll bookmark the Swell link. If my starter kit doesn't come with a thermostat i'll defo look into that offer.

As for the question as to what Morph my Leo is which somebody asked earlier. Well the guy in the pet shop said i can have my pic of the baby Leo's they have in stock. On my last visit he had two normal Leo's and an Albino. But to be honest i really love the look of Normal Leo's anyway. They are probably my faves. Other than that i'd love a Black Pearl, but i doubt he will have one of those.


----------



## Jesterone

BK80 said:


> Thanks mate i really appreciate your advice. I'll give those links a look and i'll bookmark the Swell link. If my starter kit doesn't come with a thermostat i'll defo look into that offer.
> 
> As for the question as to what Morph my Leo is which somebody asked earlier. Well the guy in the pet shop said i can have my pic of the baby Leo's they have in stock. On my last visit he had two normal Leo's and an Albino. But to be honest i really love the look of Normal Leo's anyway. They are probably my faves. Other than that i'd love a Black Pearl, but i doubt he will have one of those.


You're welcome. Good luck with anything, and I have no doubt you'll have more questions before or most likely after you have your Leo. Feel free to ask 

And you're better off pretending black pearl Leo's don't exist. Youd have a higher chance of your Leo coughing up an actual pearl lol.


----------



## Ryanb0401

Honestly! I think I might have to take the tree out of Domino's viv. She keeps climbing up it and sitting on the end of the branches looking at me as if it's completely 100% normal that she's up there. She's just tiny, and the tree is about a foot tall. I watched her bloody climb it, too! Absolutely nuts, she is. Keeps climbing down before I can get a picture, too. 

Whoever told me leos can't climb well needs a checkup. Either that or I need to learn how to teach a leo she's not arboreal.


----------



## Jesterone

Ryanb0401 said:


> Honestly! I think I might have to take the tree out of Domino's viv. She keeps climbing up it and sitting on the end of the branches looking at me as if it's completely 100% normal that she's up there. She's just tiny, and the tree is about a foot tall. I watched her bloody climb it, too! Absolutely nuts, she is. Keeps climbing down before I can get a picture, too.
> 
> Whoever told me leos can't climb well needs a checkup. Either that or I need to learn how to teach a leo she's not arboreal.


They are marvellous climbers, dreadful at getting down lol. That's why people say they can't climb so they aren't offered opportunities to fall. Usually applies to more vertical climbs like those horrible Exo terra backgrounds.


----------



## Ryanb0401

Jesterone said:


> They are marvellous climbers, dreadful at getting down lol. That's why people say they can't climb so they aren't offered opportunities to fall. Usually applies to more vertical climbs like those horrible Exo terra backgrounds.


Fair enough.
She seems pretty talented at the getting down part. Although, the tree is effectively a ramp at one side. She can climb up one root, then reach the top and pull herself up into the middle. It's just a matter of a little belly slide down onto the root. I panic every time I see her do it, though. Just me being paranoid she'll hurt herself, mind you.


----------



## Jesterone

Ryanb0401 said:


> Fair enough.
> She seems pretty talented at the getting down part. Although, the tree is effectively a ramp at one side. She can climb up one root, then reach the top and pull herself up into the middle. It's just a matter of a little belly slide down onto the root. I panic every time I see her do it, though. Just me being paranoid she'll hurt herself, mind you.


As long as there's easy access like you say there's nothing to worry about at all. 

If it makes you feel better I just took a pic of my 'terrestrial' royal lol










Just goes to show they use what they're given


----------



## Ryanb0401

Jesterone said:


> As long as there's easy access like you say there's nothing to worry about at all.
> 
> If it makes you feel better I just took a pic of my 'terrestrial' royal lol
> 
> image
> 
> Just goes to show they use what they're given


My corn does the same. Thinks he's a GTP. 

How do you get rid of old mealworms, by the way? They're starting to stink and domino isn't interested. Got a new box and she's eating those.


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

Ryanb0401 said:


> My corn does the same. Thinks he's a GTP.
> 
> How do you get rid of old mealworms, by the way? They're starting to stink and domino isn't interested. Got a new box and she's eating those.


I just throw my old mealworms out to the birds in the garden, not sure it you're supposed to but the birds love them


----------



## TillyStar

GoodbyeCourage said:


> I just throw my old mealworms out to the birds in the garden, not sure it you're supposed to but the birds love them


i do this too but i freeze them to death first! or freeze and put in the bin works well too.


----------



## laksomeister

Heard some rumors from the guy at the locla pet shop that mealies, if set loose, could mass produce and invade your home. Or he just didn't want me to order mealies so he could sell me more morios....?


----------



## joshhammond

*sigh*

another egg failure


----------



## vinkaz

*hi all*

Hi all,
I’m new to this site but have found it to be a great source of information.


----------



## Artisan

joshhammond said:


> *sigh*
> 
> another egg failure


 Sorry to hear that josh 


vinkaz said:


> Hi all,
> I’m new to this site but have found it to be a great source of information.


 :welcome:


----------



## DragonFish66

vinkaz said:


> Hi all,
> I’m new to this site but have found it to be a great source of information.



:welcome1: And your very next post should contain pics :lol2: What have you got ?


----------



## LovLight

Hello peepadoos 
Been slacking yet again so need to share my new arrivals with you all!

First up is this rather impressive Aby line G Eclipse who I'm still not 100% on a name for....torn between Cyrus or Pyro so llease put your votes in on that one 

































I really like this boy and have to give a mahoosive shout out to the ever fabulous Loonymoony for havong brought his lushness to my attention. 
Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LovLight

My absolutely gorgeous new mack eclipse het db girl that my dad with a stroke of unusual naming genius today called Jadis after the snow queen of Narnia no less 

































Shes a lil beaut this one 
Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LovLight

Absolutely fell head over heels for this girly! Shes a rather fabulous patty stripe electric tangerine with a 66% het for raptor so everyone cross their fingers very tight as I want that eclipse gene in there reeeeally bad 
































Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LovLight

Next up is this absolute beauty Callisto 
She's a Tang W&Y Eclipse het raptor with the most dreamy eyes 

































Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LovLight

Next is my lil alien Appoline 
Shes a W&Y MS Aptor het eclipse with a very ethereal, other worldly look about her.

































Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LovLight

Last and by no means least is my lil dude! Jungle W&Y MS Tremper Eclipse 
Again still not 100 % on a name with him, came with 'Cohen' which I quite like but I'd intended in calling him Zion...just not quite sure it suits so all suggestions welcome 
































Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DragonFish66

LovLight said:


> Next is my lil alien Appoline
> Shes a W&Y MS Aptor het eclipse with a very ethereal, other worldly look about her.
> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


I'm afraid i cant pic a favorite out of these all are outstanding :mf_dribble: Pyro sounds good to me :2thumb:


----------



## LovLight

DragonFish66 said:


> I'm afraid i cant pic a favorite out of these all are outstanding :mf_dribble: Pyro sounds good to me :2thumb:


Aww shucks thank you 
I must admit I am literally cockerhoop having received these lovlies! It was a bit nerve wracking as its the first time I've imported but all have exceeded expectations and I've found some fab new breeders who's brains I can pic through it as well 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## retrobangs

@lovlight all your Leo's are amazing morphs. Some amazing colour variations!!

Anyone have any advice. 6 month (nearly) old gecko who used to love coming out, scratched at viv glass, up early and cuddly. We've changed nothing. Not viv or temp or when we feed and change her. For the last month she has constantly hidden. I've gotten her out just to check she's ok. She's very healthy looking and weight and walked well etc just seemed really skittish now. She eats and poppa just doesn't want to see us anymore. Any advice. Feel quite sad about it. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## LovLight

retrobangs said:


> @lovlight all your Leo's are amazing morphs. Some amazing colour variations!!
> 
> Anyone have any advice. 6 month (nearly) old gecko who used to love coming out, scratched at viv glass, up early and cuddly. We've changed nothing. Not viv or temp or when we feed and change her. For the last month she has constantly hidden. I've gotten her out just to check she's ok. She's very healthy looking and weight and walked well etc just seemed really skittish now. She eats and poppa just doesn't want to see us anymore. Any advice. Feel quite sad about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Thanks hun 

Odd question this but have you changed any personal products lately like soaps, showergels, perfumes, washing powder etc? 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigdan110

could it be due to the time of year i know im starting to feel like i want to hibernate :lol2:


----------



## LovLight

bigdan110 said:


> could it be due to the time of year i know im starting to feel like i want to hibernate :lol2:


Me too...wooly jumper weather coming with a vengeance 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Artisan

LovLight said:


> Last and by no means least is my lil dude! Jungle W&Y MS Tremper Eclipse
> Again still not 100 % on a name with him, came with 'Cohen' which I quite like but I'd intended in calling him Zion...just not quite sure it suits so all suggestions welcome
> image
> image
> image
> image
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


 Wahay! You know how I feel about each and every one of these stunners hun. Outstanding :no1:


----------



## DragonFish66

LovLight said:


> Aww shucks thank you
> I must admit I am literally cockerhoop having received these lovlies! It was a bit nerve wracking as its the first time I've imported but all have exceeded expectations and I've found some fab new breeders who's brains I can pic through it as well
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


I take it they come from America how long did they take to come? would of thought animals have got to be quarantined at customs or is it different with reptiles as a lot seem to be brought back from the shows in Europe farely quickly, i've never had any dealings with importing animals :smile: I'll soon be ready for some more leos nearly finished putting together another rack up with one more to go :lol2: will have 12 rubs up and running in a few days through i think most will be empty till next year


----------



## LovLight

DragonFish66 said:


> I take it they come from America how long did they take to come? would of thought animals have got to be quarantined at customs or is it different with reptiles as a lot seem to be brought back from the shows in Europe farely quickly, i've never had any dealings with importing animals :smile: I'll soon be ready for some more leos nearly finished putting together another rack up with one more to go :lol2: will have 12 rubs up and running in a few days through i think most will be empty till next year


The top two came in from New York but the others came from Europe. The lady I got the American gecks from doesn't actually import herself so they were overnight shipped to Steve Sykes 10 days prior to Hamm and then came in with his shipment. The Hamm show was on the 14th and all arrived safely with me on the morning of the 16th so it was a quick transition thanks to RCUKs fab service (some couriers have longer runs so its worth checking).
They will have been with me a fortnight on Monday coming and all have settled very well and are eating well already so no problems there at all. I was expecting it to take a bit longer if I'm honest but all have done brilliantly. I'll have to write up a lil first time importing fact sheet or something to share the experience as I think I was far more nervous than I needed to be about it 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LovLight

Artisan said:


> Wahay! You know how I feel about each and every one of these stunners hun. Outstanding :no1:


Thanks hun 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DragonFish66

LovLight said:


> The top two came in from New York but the others came from Europe. The lady I got the American gecks from doesn't actually import herself so they were overnight shipped to Steve Sykes 10 days prior to Hamm and then came in with his shipment. The Hamm show was on the 14th and all arrived safely with me on the morning of the 16th so it was a quick transition thanks to RCUKs fab service (some couriers have longer runs so its worth checking).
> They will have been with me a fortnight on Monday coming and all have settled very well and are eating well already so no problems there at all. I was expecting it to take a bit longer if I'm honest but all have done brilliantly. I'll have to write up a lil first time importing fact sheet or something to share the experience as I think I was far more nervous than I needed to be about it
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


Sounds good  That's a lot quicker than i thought as you hear the likes of dogs and others taking weeks if not months in quarantine at the airports so it must be because there so different to other animals


----------



## laksomeister

retrobangs said:


> @lovlight all your Leo's are amazing morphs. Some amazing colour variations!!
> 
> Anyone have any advice. 6 month (nearly) old gecko who used to love coming out, scratched at viv glass, up early and cuddly. We've changed nothing. Not viv or temp or when we feed and change her. For the last month she has constantly hidden. I've gotten her out just to check she's ok. She's very healthy looking and weight and walked well etc just seemed really skittish now. She eats and poppa just doesn't want to see us anymore. Any advice. Feel quite sad about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Both my leo and beardie are camping out in the hot end, barely moving except for food. Guess it's the weather, even though i live in sweden i hear it got way colder over in the UK too past few weeks..


----------



## retrobangs

LovLight said:


> Thanks hun
> 
> Odd question this but have you changed any personal products lately like soaps, showergels, perfumes, washing powder etc?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


No products to hands skin hair or clothes that I can think of. Neither has my partner she's same with both of us. I know 5-6 months still young but it's completely out of character for her. She seems genuinely taken aback now when she sees us. Although no hissing or anything aggressive. More meek and mild. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## retrobangs

laksomeister said:


> Both my leo and beardie are camping out in the hot end, barely moving except for food. Guess it's the weather, even though i live in sweden i hear it got way colder over in the UK too past few weeks..


Yea is cold but I've maintained their temps in vivs so they shouldn't feel the change. Maybe she still knows


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## TillyStar

LovLight said:


> Last and by no means least is my lil dude! Jungle W&Y MS Tremper Eclipse
> Again still not 100 % on a name with him, came with 'Cohen' which I quite like but I'd intended in calling him Zion...just not quite sure it suits so all suggestions welcome
> image
> image
> image
> image
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


they're all just stunning... i do love the name cohen but i am an avid leonard cohen fan (saw him live the other night for the first time... wow!!)... that said Zion is a supercool name too. no help there then... sorry! but Zion DOES suit him, that starry dreamy association with the name and he fits that description!!



retrobangs said:


> @lovlight all your Leo's are amazing morphs. Some amazing colour variations!!
> 
> Anyone have any advice. 6 month (nearly) old gecko who used to love coming out, scratched at viv glass, up early and cuddly. We've changed nothing. Not viv or temp or when we feed and change her. For the last month she has constantly hidden. I've gotten her out just to check she's ok. She's very healthy looking and weight and walked well etc just seemed really skittish now. She eats and poppa just doesn't want to see us anymore. Any advice. Feel quite sad about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


just with regards to the temperature, even though the heat mat is the same temp, the ambient air will still be more raw unless you have the heating on - and air quality changes with heating so maybe she is sensitive to the changes? or maybe she's goign through a developmental phase... i don't know enough about reptiles really but as most animals mature they often go through a lot of changes that may affect their temperament, maybe this applies to reptiles as well?

ralph has been sleeping in his moist hide pretty must permanently (feeding times excepted, and then digesting his food on the warm slate) since i got the gecko cave, save for a day or two - not sure if it's time of the year or he just really loves it.


----------



## TillyStar

some new pictures of ralph, out and about the other eve after having shed fabulously this time (thankfully!!). he went greyer than i've ever seen him before, truly like a black and white photo of himself in the middle of a colour environment - very cool. 







spending some time with and around my OH


----------



## BK80

Wow Tilly, he's such a handsome chap. I love his face, he has a really cheeky look to him


----------



## BK80

Just a quick update for those who were kind enough to advise me earlier in this thread. I got onto the fellow from the exotic pet store where i'm getting my Leo and he assured me that the Starter kit i'm buying does indeed have a thermostat for the heat mat, he says he wouldn't sell a kit without one... Phew, lol.

I'm so excited, i can't wait for Wednesday to arrive. I'll post pics as soon as the new little guy is settled : victory:


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

So I may or may not have ordered a monkfield terrainium to put ontop of my stack... Yes, I've decided one more little Leo won't hurt:flrt: Ill hopefully be picking up a gorgeous mack snow raptor next weekend. She's gonna go into the viv Ivy is now in, as Ivy appears to be passing substrate and doesn't seem to feel very secure, so I've ordered some reptile carpet and a 36"monkfield terrainium which she'll be going into asap so I can keep a closer eye on her. Should also help me monitor how much she's eating as sometimes when I go to retrieve the uneaten locusts some have bounced off into the decor and I lose them:whip: But yes very excited I'll be pairing both my lady's with Bane next season so should have some beautiful babies:flrt


----------



## retrobangs

Well Alura is still a no show. Avoiding hot side like she's trying to hibernate on purpose. At 30-32 it's not too hot so just leaving her to it. She's eating. 

On a cheerier note little miss naughty aka Leeloo is out as we speak. She's now a chunky 58g so I'm impressed. 

I've been admiring our handy work. 









Whilst she was enjoying grub

















She's now scuttling about the floor like she owns the place lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## retrobangs

My point exactly lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## TillyStar

BK80 said:


> Just a quick update for those who were kind enough to advise me earlier in this thread. I got onto the fellow from the exotic pet store where i'm getting my Leo and he assured me that the Starter kit i'm buying does indeed have a thermostat for the heat mat, he says he wouldn't sell a kit without one... Phew, lol.
> 
> I'm so excited, i can't wait for Wednesday to arrive. I'll post pics as soon as the new little guy is settled : victory:


very excited for you... i know that feeling sooo well!!!! :lol2: lots of pix soon then please


----------



## TillyStar

retrobangs said:


> Well Alura is still a no show. Avoiding hot side like she's trying to hibernate on purpose. At 30-32 it's not too hot so just leaving her to it. She's eating.
> 
> On a cheerier note little miss naughty aka Leeloo is out as we speak. She's now a chunky 58g so I'm impressed.
> 
> I've been admiring our handy work.
> image
> 
> Whilst she was enjoying grub
> image
> image
> 
> She's now scuttling about the floor like she owns the place lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


sooooo gorgeous. your viv looks wicked too, loving the three step design. want a third level in ralph's viv but with the huge driftwood i don't think i can... so will have to be in the new viv! still unsure exactly how to decorate the new one, OH has now put it together and backgrounds are all in place at least 

fingers crossed alura gets past her grump... do you think it'll be worth doing a fecal test in case she doesn't become her old self soon, or is it always physically obvious if a leo is unwell?


----------



## DragonFish66

retrobangs said:


> Well Alura is still a no show. Avoiding hot side like she's trying to hibernate on purpose. At 30-32 it's not too hot so just leaving her to it. She's eating.
> 
> On a cheerier note little miss naughty aka Leeloo is out as we speak. She's now a chunky 58g so I'm impressed.
> 
> I've been admiring our handy work.
> image
> 
> Whilst she was enjoying grub
> image
> image
> 
> She's now scuttling about the floor like she owns the place lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Nice setups :2thumb: well my new one i caught with his nose in the meal worm bowl he watches for the ones that move the most then pounces :lol2: so he's feeding well and at such a small size 15g


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

retrobangs said:


> Well Alura is still a no show. Avoiding hot side like she's trying to hibernate on purpose. At 30-32 it's not too hot so just leaving her to it. She's eating.
> 
> On a cheerier note little miss naughty aka Leeloo is out as we speak. She's now a chunky 58g so I'm impressed.
> 
> I've been admiring our handy work.
> image
> 
> Whilst she was enjoying grub
> image
> image
> 
> She's now scuttling about the floor like she owns the place lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


She is lovely! Love the freckles around her mouth:flrt: I'd love to add some shelves to my viv at one point as Bane loves to climb

Does anyone have a dubia colony? I've been taking about setting one up as I'm already being eaten out of house and home by my two! I've been feeding roughly 10-15 locusts each every other day or so (sometimes they're not hungry so will only have a few), so dubias on tap sounds quite appealing... However I haven't yet fed them any dubias, would it be best to try them with dubias before committing to starting a colony? I know Bane was previously fed them but haven't a clue about Ivy. Any advise would be brilliant


----------



## DragonFish66

GoodbyeCourage said:


> She is lovely! Love the freckles around her mouth:flrt: I'd love to add some shelves to my viv at one point as Bane loves to climb
> 
> Does anyone have a dubia colony? I've been taking about setting one up as I'm already being eaten out of house and home by my two! I've been feeding roughly 10-15 locusts each every other day or so (sometimes they're not hungry so will only have a few), so dubias on tap sounds quite appealing... However I haven't yet fed them any dubias, would it be best to try them with dubias before committing to starting a colony? I know Bane was previously fed them but haven't a clue about Ivy. Any advise would be brilliant


I got a tub of 15 of ebay that were not quite adult 4 months on i have 300 odd and new ones are popping out every day now dead easy to keep and breed they look after themselves :2thumb:


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

DragonFish66 said:


> I got a tub of 15 of ebay that were not quite adult 4 months on i have 300 odd and new ones are popping out every day now dead easy to keep and breed they look after themselves :2thumb:


Ooo that sounds brilliant Is it easy to separate sizes? Defo gonna get a RUB set up and order some:2thumb:


----------



## DragonFish66

GoodbyeCourage said:


> Ooo that sounds brilliant Is it easy to separate sizes? Defo gonna get a RUB set up and order some:2thumb:


I haven't got that far yet :lol2: through i have seen a few youtube vids were they use different size mesh that the different sizes drop through i started with 15 in a faun but when i really get the colonys going i will have 2 64l rubs on the go so i never run out i would also feed meal worms as a staple thats what mine are on along with morio worms for the bigger ones roaches are suppose to be one of the best food for leos even the fussy feeders through i have yet to try any on the geckos yet but am sure they will go for them


----------



## KingRedbeardI

"Hi"


----------



## Zangetsu

My leo is having its first shed (as me as its owner) and i think im way too excited then im supposed to be for a gecko shedding:blush:. His name is Spyro and is about 1 year old. And if i find out how to post a pic i will... :blush: :2thumb:


----------



## DragonFish66

Zangetsu said:


> My leo is having its first shed (as me as its owner) and i think im way too excited then im supposed to be for a gecko shedding:blush:. His name is Spyro and is about 1 year old. And if i find out how to post a pic i will... :blush: :2thumb:


Pics are a must :2thumb: here's how to post pics 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snake-pictures/79987-how-post-pictures-using-photobucket.html : victory:


----------



## Zangetsu

there we go, thanks:2thumb:


----------



## DragonFish66

KingRedbeardI said:


> "Hi"
> 
> image


Nice! :2thumb: All mine are in hiding tonight :lol2:


----------



## DragonFish66

Zangetsu said:


> http://s1019.photobucket.com/user/zangetsu1239/media/reptiles/20130930_222042_zps6d73fb73.jpg.htmlimage
> 
> http://s1019.photobucket.com/user/zangetsu1239/media/reptiles/20130930_222036_zps67a6cd0e.jpg.htmlimage
> 
> there we go, thanks:2thumb:


Nice one! I've never seen any of mine shed yet :gasp: Through I've caught a few snakes on camera shedding :2thumb:


----------



## Zangetsu

i just checked on the gecko and the shed has completely gone! I'll post pics in a sec


----------



## Zangetsu

just after shedding


----------



## DragonFish66

Zangetsu said:


> http://s1019.photobucket.com/user/zangetsu1239/media/20130930_235823_zps9e25f081.jpg.htmlimage
> 
> http://s1019.photobucket.com/user/zangetsu1239/media/20130930_235833_zps3e4cc64d.jpg.htmlimage
> 
> http://s1019.photobucket.com/user/zangetsu1239/media/20130930_235920_zpsaefd3325.jpg.htmlimage
> 
> just after shedding


One shinny new gecko :2thumb:


----------



## laksomeister

GoodbyeCourage said:


> She is lovely! Love the freckles around her mouth:flrt: I'd love to add some shelves to my viv at one point as Bane loves to climb
> 
> Does anyone have a dubia colony? I've been taking about setting one up as I'm already being eaten out of house and home by my two! I've been feeding roughly 10-15 locusts each every other day or so (sometimes they're not hungry so will only have a few), so dubias on tap sounds quite appealing... However I haven't yet fed them any dubias, would it be best to try them with dubias before committing to starting a colony? I know Bane was previously fed them but haven't a clue about Ivy. Any advise would be brilliant


Dubias are awesome! Just get a big tub, heatmat, few egg cartons and feed them like 2-3 times a week and you will be set for life! 
Easily the best feeder i've ever dealt with 
Never bothered with sizes, I just leave em all in there. Saw that tarantulaguy on youtube put one of the larger toilet rolls(dunno what it's called in english) in there with them and just shakes them out of it whenever it's feeding time. That way you don't have to hunt for them between the egg cartons, which is a pain..


----------



## hollyjay

Hello! I'm pretty new to Leo's so thought this would be the bra thread to get advice, I currently own a crestie and a royal python but hoping to get a leopard gecko this weekend, my plan was to keep him/her in a rub as I do with my royal anyone else keep theirs this way? Any pics ect would be really helpful! I know all about heating, thermostats, hides, moisture box ect but any other advice or info I could need that maybe your typical care sheet doesn't explain like handling, personal care preferences ect? Really I'm just looking for as much info as possible so I can provide my Leo with the best environment possible, thanks


----------



## BuckingFrill

hollyjay said:


> Hello! I'm pretty new to Leo's so thought this would be the bra thread to get advice, I currently own a crestie and a royal python but hoping to get a leopard gecko this weekend, my plan was to keep him/her in a rub as I do with my royal anyone else keep theirs this way? Any pics ect would be really helpful! I know all about heating, thermostats, hides, moisture box ect but any other advice or info I could need that maybe your typical care sheet doesn't explain like handling, personal care preferences ect? Really I'm just looking for as much info as possible so I can provide my Leo with the best environment possible, thanks


As far as handling goes every leo is different really. Ours is a timid wee thing, but she's curious. If you put your hand out to her she'll give you a wee lick and maybe even climb onto your hand. It's best to wait until they climb on of their own accord, but that time differs. 
Just don't go to pick it up from above. As previously said to someone looking for advice, the leo will think you're a predator trying to get them from above. 

Best of luck though, you seem prepared! I've never seen a rub setup for a leo, so I can't really give you any help regarding that unfortunately. Can't wait for pics of your new addition! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## DragonFish66

hollyjay said:


> Hello! I'm pretty new to Leo's so thought this would be the bra thread to get advice, I currently own a crestie and a royal python but hoping to get a leopard gecko this weekend, my plan was to keep him/her in a rub as I do with my royal anyone else keep theirs this way? Any pics ect would be really helpful! I know all about heating, thermostats, hides, moisture box ect but any other advice or info I could need that maybe your typical care sheet doesn't explain like handling, personal care preferences ect? Really I'm just looking for as much info as possible so I can provide my Leo with the best environment possible, thanks


Yep all mine are kept in 48l and 64l rubs here's a typical setup i use not the best at decor lol but functional :2thumb:


----------



## hollyjay

Thanks for your help!  well I ended up popping into a local reptile store on the way home from work and of course the enviable happened I came home with a second hand viv exotic with everything else I need! And will be picking up my male leopard gecko I have chosen, a really big boy I believe he could be a giant, so my viv is all set up and want to make sure temperature reads fine in morning before he comes home! Sooooo exciting!


----------



## Hellzy

Hi,

I'm new to this and have posted another thread when I should have been here, oops, my bad!

I will be getting a leopard gecko in the next few days and have the viv all set up, with a medium desert heat mat, that seems to be working well, temp sits between 28 to 32C. My question is that where I live (Scotland, lol) sometimes gets very cold as I am high up in the hills, would the day and night-time low watt bulbs (the ones that supposedly generate tropical temps) be any good with the exo terra compact canopy?! I can't seem to find that info anywhere  or what should I use to heat the viv up during winter as I don't he or she to die


----------



## Dancam

Hey, 
Bit of a random one but my (unsexed, but I'll refer to it as him)Leo escaped a couple of weeks ago, I found him about a week later in a moist hide I hid away to trap him, seemed fine was eating well etc but was handling him the other day and he all of a sudden started waving his tail pretty slowly, I took it as a sign of aggression and put him away and he stomped about his viv lunging at his hides and bowls all night, was hissing quite a bit as well.
Few days have passed and he still does the tail waving thing whenever I go to feed him but he's more calm, he shedded the other day no problems just seems to have a bit of a problem with me. It's pretty frustrating because I want to find out what sex it is . He's about 4 months old. Anyone got any suggestions what to do? Or maybe what could of spooked him, I didn't make any sudden movements he's normally quite happy to be handled. Cheers


----------



## BuckingFrill

Hellzy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to this and have posted another thread when I should have been here, oops, my bad!
> 
> I will be getting a leopard gecko in the next few days and have the viv all set up, with a medium desert heat mat, that seems to be working well, temp sits between 28 to 32C. My question is that where I live (Scotland, lol) sometimes gets very cold as I am high up in the hills, would the day and night-time low watt bulbs (the ones that supposedly generate tropical temps) be any good with the exo terra compact canopy?! I can't seem to find that info anywhere  or what should I use to heat the viv up during winter as I don't he or she to die


We're in Scotland. It gets cold, but indoors it shouldn't get THAT cold. As long as the warm end stays about 30ish and the cold end is room temperature and not too cold. Just try to keep it away from windows or places that could get a really cold draft. You shouldn't need a bulb or anything. At least, we don't have one. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Ryanb0401

God damned white lizards. Was going to take out her tree and replace it with a moist hide when I noticed her going into shed - but it turns out you can't tell! Got up to go get something to eat and I noticed her pulling the last little shred off of her tail.

She'd got it all off by the time we were going to bed. Made extra sure to check her toes.
When I get in from work, I'll try to get pictures of her new outfit.


----------



## DragonFish66

Hellzy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to this and have posted another thread when I should have been here, oops, my bad!
> 
> I will be getting a leopard gecko in the next few days and have the viv all set up, with a medium desert heat mat, that seems to be working well, temp sits between 28 to 32C. My question is that where I live (Scotland, lol) sometimes gets very cold as I am high up in the hills, would the day and night-time low watt bulbs (the ones that supposedly generate tropical temps) be any good with the exo terra compact canopy?! I can't seem to find that info anywhere  or what should I use to heat the viv up during winter as I don't he or she to die


If in an unheated room i would still keep the mat or the same or bulb and add another mat and stat set at a lower temp at the other end the day/night stat is no good as it will give 2 different readings at the same end which you dont want.


----------



## Artisan

Eeeeeee....I've been off here for days and missed loads by the looks of it! Will have to trawl back through and see what I missed!

Anyway heres a few updates of Myth and Seren


----------



## DragonFish66

Artisan said:


> Eeeeeee....I've been off here for days and missed loads by the looks of it! Will have to trawl back through and see what I missed!
> 
> Anyway heres a few updates of Myth and Seren
> 
> http://s1287.photobucket.com/user/artisangeckos/media/20130929_200830_zpsc6db0aeb.jpg.htmlimage
> 
> http://s1287.photobucket.com/user/artisangeckos/media/20130929_200822_zps19187ffd.jpg.htmlimage
> 
> http://s1287.photobucket.com/user/artisangeckos/media/20130929_200833_zps61c9eac5.jpg.htmlimage
> 
> http://s1287.photobucket.com/user/artisangeckos/media/20130929_200541_zps4434b06c.jpg.htmlimage
> 
> http://s1287.photobucket.com/user/artisangeckos/media/20130929_200534_zpsea70ad1b.jpg.htmlimage
> 
> http://s1287.photobucket.com/user/artisangeckos/media/20130929_200549_zpsb0e116a8.jpg.htmlimage


Nice! :mf_dribble: I've got a rack up for another 5 and room for another 2 that will hold 7 in one and think i'll be using the other as a hatchling rack still need to tidy the first one up which holds the TSS  better pics once sorted :2thumb:


----------



## Artisan

DragonFish66 said:


> Nice! :mf_dribble: I've got a rack up for another 5 and room for another 2 that will hold 7 in one and think i'll be using the other as a hatchling rack still need to tidy the first one up which holds the TSS  better pics once sorted :2thumb:
> 
> image


 Looking good :2thumb:


----------



## DragonFish66

Artisan said:


> Looking good :2thumb:


I was hoping to get more into the rack but the rubs were taller than what i expected, through the other tubs i have should fit about 7 or 8 the floor space on the 48l rubs are only an inch each way smaller than the 50l 64l rubs so still a fare size its gonna take me till Xmas to kit them all out with mats and stats :lol2: but after there all done and i've picked my new leos up in December should have space for at least another 7 adults :2thumb:


----------



## Artisan

Zangetsu said:


> [URL="http://i1019.photobucket.com/albums/af311/zangetsu1239/20130930_235823_zps9e25f081.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL="http://i1019.photobucket.com/albums/af311/zangetsu1239/20130930_235833_zps3e4cc64d.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL="http://i1019.photobucket.com/albums/af311/zangetsu1239/20130930_235920_zpsaefd3325.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> just after shedding


That's a lovely Murphy's? (Not 100% with the lighting)...looks just like my girl silver


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Had Smaug for 9 (I think) weeks tomorrow and he still doesn't want to come to my hand  only time he's ever done it was for a quick sniff/lick and then he buggers off again. Also when he's in shed he'll rub against my hands as he does with everything else in the viv, but won't climb on it.


----------



## DragonFish66

KingRedbeardI said:


> Had Smaug for 9 (I think) weeks tomorrow and he still doesn't want to come to my hand  only time he's ever done it was for a quick sniff/lick and then he buggers off again. Also when he's in shed he'll rub against my hands as he does with everything else in the viv, but won't climb on it.


9 weeks is nothing really he will when he's ready i've had my first one for a few months now and is still quite shy, only time i handle is when cleaning the rub out


----------



## TillyStar

I too have barely been on here recently, not enough to read and reply... Mad busy but looking forward to a proper catch-up soon 

New viv set-up for my leo girl who's coming in 10 days! I'm quite chuffed with it, OH has done the hard graft incl making the stone platform - and the stone staircase, LOVE that. I can only take credit for the actual buying of stuff and placing it into the viv!
Having a nightmare with the thermometer, turns out it doesn't work (not the battery, I checked with my other thermometer, same brand and style) and I bought it a month ago so hoping Swell will still refund me or replace it. Moral of the story: Make sure you test all your stuff way befor eyour lizard is due to arrive... I thought I checled everything but missed the damn thing somehow :whip:

Now I just need my leo (and a working thermometer, obviously). Deliberating between calling her Siri and Suki!


----------



## BuckingFrill

TillyStar said:


> I too have barely been on here recently, not enough to read and reply... Mad busy but looking forward to a proper catch-up soon
> 
> New viv set-up for my leo girl who's coming in 10 days! I'm quite chuffed with it, OH has done the hard graft incl making the stone platform - and the stone staircase, LOVE that. I can only take credit for the actual buying of stuff and placing it into the viv!
> Having a nightmare with the thermometer, turns out it doesn't work (not the battery, I checked with my other thermometer, same brand and style) and I bought it a month ago so hoping Swell will still refund me or replace it. Moral of the story: Make sure you test all your stuff way befor eyour lizard is due to arrive... I thought I checled everything but missed the damn thing somehow :whip:
> 
> Now I just need my leo (and a working thermometer, obviously). Deliberating between calling her Siri and Suki!
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/P1080720_zpse60081d6.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/P1080723_zps7cd8e302.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/P1080724_zpsc9599067.jpg]image[/URL]


Viv looks fantastic! I think Siri is a great sounding name. Suki's quite cute too though... just see which she suits better when she arrives?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## BK80

So i finally got my beautiful Baby Leopard Gecko today. An absolutely gorgeous little albino whom i fell in love with straight away. It's too early yet to tell the gender, but my guess is female. She's only been in her new home literally an hour or so and she is understandably gone straight into her hide spot on the warm half of the viv. I'm just gonna leave her to settle for a week or so before a try disturb her, the only interruptions she will get is at feeding time. I have bought some small brown crickets to be getting on with dusted with repashi and i'll probably give her the odd meal/wax worm every week as a treat to help her grow big and strong... I'll take a few pics when i see her venture out on her own tonight.

I chose reptile carpet as the substrate as that is what she was used to in the shop. She has a log/plant warm hide, standard cool hide and for the most hide i am just using a clear tub with moist paper towels until i can pick up some moss.


I do have one question though, The hood of the viv i bought is vented on one end and has a slot for a light fixture on the other side (not gonna bother fitting a light, she doesn't need it)... Which side should the vent be on, the warm half or the cool half? I'll post pics of the viv and the hood for reference... Thanks guys 

P.S, my phone is pretty crap so apologies, the pic quality will be fairly standard.









Vivarium









top Vent side









The thermostat that came with it is pretty funky looking, lol


----------



## BK80

So finally, after literally months of research and preparation i have my Beautiful Baby Albino Leopard Gecko settling into His/Her new home. Not sure of the gender yet, too young to really tell. Here's some picks of the first time she felt comfortable enough to have a little wander, she's already munched through 5 crickets


----------



## BuckingFrill

BK80 said:


> So finally, after literally months of research and preparation i have my Beautiful Baby Albino Leopard Gecko settling into His/Her new home. Not sure of the gender yet, too young to really tell. Here's some picks of the first time she felt comfortable enough to have a little wander, she's already munched through 5 crickets
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


She's lovely! You've got a great setup for her too. Unfortunately I'm not sure about the vent. 
Does she have a name?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Has anyone ever had their leo's poop smell EXTRA BAD?

Mine just did such a terrible smelling one I almost heaved. It reminded me of the smell that lingers when my dad microwaves his tobacco (don't ask).

Also who here uses dubias? Thinking about buying a box to give to Smaug but not sure if they'll be too tough for him since he's so young and I've noticed their shells are pretty thick.


----------



## retrobangs

TillyStar said:


> I too have barely been on here recently, not enough to read and reply... Mad busy but looking forward to a proper catch-up soon
> 
> New viv set-up for my leo girl who's coming in 10 days! I'm quite chuffed with it, OH has done the hard graft incl making the stone platform - and the stone staircase, LOVE that. I can only take credit for the actual buying of stuff and placing it into the viv!
> Having a nightmare with the thermometer, turns out it doesn't work (not the battery, I checked with my other thermometer, same brand and style) and I bought it a month ago so hoping Swell will still refund me or replace it. Moral of the story: Make sure you test all your stuff way befor eyour lizard is due to arrive... I thought I checled everything but missed the damn thing somehow :whip:
> 
> Now I just need my leo (and a working thermometer, obviously). Deliberating between calling her Siri and Suki!
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/P1080720_zpse60081d6.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/P1080723_zps7cd8e302.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/P1080724_zpsc9599067.jpg]image[/URL]


Love your viv sweety. Suki all the way x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## BK80

BuckingFrill said:


> She's lovely! You've got a great setup for her too. Unfortunately I'm not sure about the vent.
> Does she have a name?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4


Why thank you... I'm just guessing "She" is a female at the moment, i'm not entirely sure though, just a feeling i get. If it is a girl i'm going to call her Juno after the Roman "queen of the gods". If it is a male i am going to name him "Dzeko" after the Manchester City footballer Edin Dzeko... His name is pronounced "Jecko"... So Dzeko the Gecko sounded fun


----------



## KingRedbeardI

BK80 said:


> Why thank you... I'm just guessing "She" is a female at the moment, i'm not entirely sure though, just a feeling i get. If it is a girl i'm going to call her Juno after the Roman "queen of the gods". If it is a male i am going to name him "Dzeko" after the Manchester City footballer Edin Dzeko... His name is pronounced "Jecko"... So Dzeko the Gecko sounded fun


Juno... Great film


----------



## deanskib

*newbie*

Hi im new to the leos scene and am looking to buy one just wondering if theres anyone selling leos anywere near skegness, thanks


----------



## TillyStar

Oh my, this is just one whole page of 'like' this evening!!!!! haha!



BuckingFrill said:


> Viv looks fantastic! I think Siri is a great sounding name. Suki's quite cute too though... just see which she suits better when she arrives?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4


thanks  yeah, agreed on the name... will have to wait and see!



retrobangs said:


> Love your viv sweety. Suki all the way x
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


thank you! one vote for siri, one for suki... the gecko herself will have to be the deciding factor! she'll probably not suit any of them!!!!



BK80 said:


> Why thank you... I'm just guessing "She" is a female at the moment, i'm not entirely sure though, just a feeling i get. If it is a girl i'm going to call her Juno after the Roman "queen of the gods". If it is a male i am going to name him "Dzeko" after the Manchester City footballer Edin Dzeko... His name is pronounced "Jecko"... So Dzeko the Gecko sounded fun


haha, love both ideas! he'she may have to remain nameless for a good while though - i'm still not 100% whether ralph is a male and he is 5 months (that said, i am inexperienced and he isn't too keen on being manhandled for that kind of investigation!)! your leo is supercute, is it an albino mack snow? not that i know much about leo colours, just trying to guess :blush: how old is she/he?

good news: ralph has put on 9g in less than 2 weeks!!! he now weighs 36g, i weighed him last night. with the appetite he has on him i am not surprised, mind... putting away mealworms and locusts like it was the last supper... and the mealworms are growing like mad recently and somehow seem really lively... just these last few days! apples and courgettes are clearly floating their boat. and the locusts love spinach and dandelions (not easy finding uncontaminated dandelion in london so they don't get it often, only when i venture into less london-y parts), and again, courgettes. these locusts are GLUTTONOUS since i put them in the faunarium (more space definitely was a good move). i think the odd one escapes without my knowing, because i keep finding randoms in the bathroom and even in my bedroom, and bizarrely, many work their way up the high bookshelf to where the faunarium is... they must sense where the others are? they are so cute i don't mind one bit having them here and there in the flat


----------



## laksomeister

KingRedbeardI said:


> Has anyone ever had their leo's poop smell EXTRA BAD?
> 
> Mine just did such a terrible smelling one I almost heaved. It reminded me of the smell that lingers when my dad microwaves his tobacco (don't ask).
> 
> Also who here uses dubias? Thinking about buying a box to give to Smaug but not sure if they'll be too tough for him since he's so young and I've noticed their shells are pretty thick.


I started using dubias with Juni a while ago and she loves em'. I have a colony for my beardie so I have all sorts of sizes and i pick the small/medium-ish ones. Just have to get her viv set up the way I want with a non escape-able hunting ground


----------



## DragonFish66

I've decided its no good going to peoples houses just been to collect 19 frozen rats for the boa and that wasn't it!!! :gasp: also came away with an anery het amel corn and 2 new leo vivs!! :gasp: only went for some rats :lol2:


----------



## BK80

TillyStar said:


> haha, love both ideas! he'she may have to remain nameless for a good while though - i'm still not 100% whether ralph is a male and he is 5 months (that said, i am inexperienced and he isn't too keen on being manhandled for that kind of investigation!)! your leo is supercute, is it an albino mack snow? not that i know much about leo colours, just trying to guess :blush: how old is she/he?


I actually don't know myself what the morph is exactly, lol. He/She was just sold as an Albino. I actually just wanted a normal yellow with black spots Leo, but as soon as i saw this little albino i fell in love. When i asked the chap at the pet shop told me that He/She will be 12 weeks old this weekend (so 3 months old)

Perhaps someone with a greater knowledge on Morphs can tell me what i have?












deanskib said:


> Hi im new to the leos scene and am looking to buy one just wondering if theres anyone selling leos anywere near skegness, thanks


Hello Dean, :welcome:

If in doubt, Google is always your friend. I did a quick Google search for exotic pets In Skegness and the top link was for this place:

Skegness Exotic Pet Store in Lincolnshire | Exotic Pet Stores

They will probably be your best bet. However before you go ahead and buy a Leo, i would spend a few days researching the needs of the animal, they are fairly straight forward to look after if you have looked into it first hand, but it is something i would suggest every new owner (like myself) should do.

Everyone on this forum have been very friendly and helpful to me and i'm sure they will extend the same welcome to you.

Have a look over this care sheet, very helpful for beginners:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-care-sheets/968842-leopard-gecko-care-sheet.html

Also take a look at the Starter kits available on Swell Reptiles, It will have pretty much everything you will ever need and it's at a great price.


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Definitely need an alternative feeder for my leo, so sick of these damn crickets :censor:


----------



## BK80

KingRedbeardI said:


> Definitely need an alternative feeder for my leo, so sick of these damn crickets :censor:


Yeah, i hear that. I only had my Leo 2 days and managing these nasty lil hoppy :censor: is a pain the neck. As soon as i open the lid a couple make a break for freedom. My Leo seems to like them, i feed him/her 5 a night using tweezers... But i'm thing of just putting half a dozen mealies in a feeding dish and letting Him/Her do it's thing 

P.S... So tired of having to right him/her and not being able to settle on a name yet. The sooner i can tell the sex the better.


----------



## Redlolly

:roll2: Hiya 
This is my first post 

Got my first Leo gecko about 2/3 months ago and he's/she's a teeny tiny bundle of awesomeness  

I'll get pics up soon


----------



## BuckingFrill

Redlolly said:


> :roll2: Hiya
> This is my first post
> 
> Got my first Leo gecko about 2/3 months ago and he's/she's a teeny tiny bundle of awesomeness
> 
> I'll get pics up soon


Welcome! Congrats on your wee baby. <3 
Can't wait to see some pics!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Redlolly

BuckingFrill said:


> Welcome! Congrats on your wee baby. <3
> Can't wait to see some pics!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4


:2thumb: thankies


----------



## BK80

Redlolly said:


> :roll2: Hiya
> This is my first post
> 
> Got my first Leo gecko about 2/3 months ago and he's/she's a teeny tiny bundle of awesomeness
> 
> I'll get pics up soon



:welcome:

Awesome Sauce... What Morph is your little guy, hope to see your pics soon


----------



## deanskib

*my first leopard*

Hi there im new to the forum and the world of geckos only got him today and hes freindly as hell, im already in love , just wondered if anyone could identify him/her I dont know the sex iether all I know is he/she is 4-5 months old any help would be appreciated


----------



## deanskib

Hi there thanks for the reply I wrnt out and bought a leopard gecko after doing about a week of research to make sure I had all he needed only thing I need now is a moist box really and maybe a plant to decorate the viv I used one of our local pet shops in the end because I went in to get some substrate to set it up and found a leo I fell in love with and demanded that they saved him for me now hes at home with me and seems healthy big bright eye and already doesnt mind me handling him and stroking his/her head I dont know what the sex is I think its a standard leo tho he/she is 4-5 months old and loves sitting in my hand being hand fed mini meals but seems terrified of my missus lol, anyway im rambling now but thanks for the help


----------



## retrobangs

Welcome all newbies. I look forward to swing your Leo's and vivs . Just update weighed girls Leeloo is now a chunk 58g 








Alura is behind a little at 57g


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Artisan

retrobangs said:


> Welcome all newbies. I look forward to swing your Leo's and vivs . Just update weighed girls Leeloo is now a chunk 58g
> image
> Alura is behind a little at 57g
> image
> image
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Leeloo's looking in great shape bless her 


I really must get on here more often.....been so busy the last few weeks though and not had much chance to. I feel a mass photoshoot coming on soon :lol2:


----------



## BuckingFrill

Question. 
Do you need to weigh babies? And how often? 
And just generally how? Our Domino seems to think she's some kind of racehorse and flies like the wind! I can't get her to keep still.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## DragonFish66

BuckingFrill said:


> Question.
> Do you need to weigh babies? And how often?
> And just generally how? Our Domino seems to think she's some kind of racehorse and flies like the wind! I can't get her to keep still.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4


I would once a month you can check on there growth rate and notice if they lose weight a good indication of poss something wrong, I only do mine when i remember too sometimes once a month or 3 :lol2:


----------



## DragonFish66

Artisan said:


> Leeloo's looking in great shape bless her
> 
> 
> I really must get on here more often.....been so busy the last few weeks though and not had much chance to. I feel a mass photoshoot coming on soon :lol2:


So we can expect pics tonight :whistling2: :lol2: Every time i come back on here there's 20 or 30 replys :lol2: takes ages to catch up and sometimes miss a few :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## DragonFish66

deanskib said:


> Hi there thanks for the reply I wrnt out and bought a leopard gecko after doing about a week of research to make sure I had all he needed only thing I need now is a moist box really and maybe a plant to decorate the viv I used one of our local pet shops in the end because I went in to get some substrate to set it up and found a leo I fell in love with and demanded that they saved him for me now hes at home with me and seems healthy big bright eye and already doesnt mind me handling him and stroking his/her head I dont know what the sex is I think its a standard leo tho he/she is 4-5 months old and loves sitting in my hand being hand fed mini meals but seems terrified of my missus lol, anyway im rambling now but thanks for the helphttp://[URL=http://s1311.photobucke...edia/IMG-20131004-WA0000_zps031d904e.jpg.htmlimage]image[/URL]


Nice start to the collection i bet your already planning on your next one :lol2:



retrobangs said:


> Welcome all newbies. I look forward to swing your Leo's and vivs . Just update weighed girls Leeloo is now a chunk 58g
> image
> Alura is behind a little at 57g
> image
> image
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Nice! There seems to be a few newbies on now  its good to see gecko keeping is getting even more popular :2thumb:


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Gut load recipes people? 

Or any pre made ones I can order online


----------



## Artisan

DragonFish66 said:


> So we can expect pics tonight :whistling2: :lol2: Every time i come back on here there's 20 or 30 replys :lol2: takes ages to catch up and sometimes miss a few :whistling2: :lol2:


I've given up reading through all the ones I miss lol.

Been busy decorating today so still no pics im afraid :gasp:


----------



## DragonFish66

KingRedbeardI said:


> Gut load recipes people?
> 
> Or any pre made ones I can order online


I feed my meal worms roaches & morios on fish flakes and add the vit/min supplements to them, Fish flakes are cheap in bulk on ebay i get a kilo for around £8 :2thumb:


----------



## DragonFish66

Artisan said:


> I've given up reading through all the ones I miss lol.
> 
> Been busy decorating today so still no pics im afraid :gasp:


Thats no good :lol2: I've still to finish my racks through i've ordered extra stats and mats now so they should be here next week :2thumb:


----------



## retrobangs

Artisan said:


> Leeloo's looking in great shape bless her
> 
> 
> I really must get on here more often.....been so busy the last few weeks though and not had much chance to. I feel a mass photoshoot coming on soon :lol2:


Thanks. I know what u mean I've hardly been on since new job running my energy out. Have a lazy day tomorrow so prob be chatting peoples heads off lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## deanskib

*turns out hes not well*

Hi I posted yesterday about my new leo found out today ziggy has mbd  dno what to do now just got him yesterday.. :,(


----------



## Ryanb0401

deanskib said:


> Hi I posted yesterday about my new leo found out today ziggy has mbd  dno what to do now just got him yesterday.. :,( [URL=http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s666/deanskib/IMG-20131004-WA0000_zps031d904e.jpg]image[/URL]]image[/URL]


Vet, immediately. Unfortunately there's no real way to sort it out at home.

If MBD is confirmed, you'll get high-dosage calcium to syringe feed to the gecko.


----------



## BuckingFrill

deanskib said:


> Hi I posted yesterday about my new leo found out today ziggy has mbd  dno what to do now just got him yesterday.. :,( [URL=http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s666/deanskib/IMG-20131004-WA0000_zps031d904e.jpg]image[/URL]]image[/URL]


So sorry to hear that! You should complain to the seller and tell them to check any other leos they have before they get any of the bad symptoms. If it's their care that's done it then they're in trouble! 
Get him to the vet ASAP. That's the only advice I can offer.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## deanskib

*now im confused*

Ok guys my suspicions of mbd are now uncertain as today ive came home and had him out and had a play and a tickle hes eaten well today hes not twitched once allday according to my missus and hes walking and standing tall and is full of energy..hes got nice wide eyes as he did have and seems absolutely spot on do u guys think maybe it was just him settling in? Or his substrate was irritating him/wasnt used to it... I fed his mini mealies with veg last night I dont think the pet shop was gut loading and they didnt have a pot of calcium in the viv and didnt have fresh water in thier iether ive hears the symptoms of mbd can be caused by dehydration and he seemed to drink a lot at first when I brought him home last night do you think maybe he will be ok? Ive been offered a swap from the petshop but its tooo late ive fallen in love with my little ziggy and I feel sorry for him as its nt his fault im going to keep him regardless hes just special like his owner . Iether way I am reporting the petshop for the crap living conditions of most if not all of their animals ive had pet mice from their that have gon bold fish that died within an hour multiplee times and theres always dead fish and hamstera in their. Anyways rant over guys haha thanks for listenin


----------



## KingRedbeardI

deanskib said:


> Ok guys my suspicions of mbd are now uncertain as today ive came home and had him out and had a play and a tickle hes eaten well today hes not twitched once allday according to my missus and hes walking and standing tall and is full of energy..hes got nice wide eyes as he did have and seems absolutely spot on do u guys think maybe it was just him settling in? Or his substrate was irritating him/wasnt used to it... I fed his mini mealies with veg last night I dont think the pet shop was gut loading and they didnt have a pot of calcium in the viv and didnt have fresh water in thier iether ive hears the symptoms of mbd can be caused by dehydration and he seemed to drink a lot at first when I brought him home last night do you think maybe he will be ok? Ive been offered a swap from the petshop but its tooo late ive fallen in love with my little ziggy and I feel sorry for him as its nt his fault im going to keep him regardless hes just special like his owner . Iether way I am reporting the petshop for the crap living conditions of most if not all of their animals ive had pet mice from their that have gon bold fish that died within an hour multiplee times and theres always dead fish and hamstera in their. Anyways rant over guys haha thanks for listenin[URL=http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s666/deanskib/IMG-20131004-WA0000_zps031d904e.jpg]image[/URL]]image[/URL]


What's this about twitching?
I find that my leo "twitches" his head when he's in shed but I'm pretty sure it's just him being irritated by his loose skin as he doesn't do it when it's all off.


----------



## deanskib

Sorry I meant leg like spasming but its stopped for now anyway


----------



## KingRedbeardI

BROKE MY BLOODY TWEEZER/TONG THINGS! Cost me 3 british pound sterling! :lol2:

Moral of the story - don't buy plastic tongs.

Means Smaug will have to just have mealies tomorrow night, cause I'm not picking up these nasty crickets with my hands!


----------



## DragonFish66

KingRedbeardI said:


> BROKE MY BLOODY TWEEZER/TONG THINGS! Cost me 3 british pound sterling! :lol2:
> 
> Moral of the story - don't buy plastic tongs.
> 
> Means Smaug will have to just have mealies tomorrow night, cause I'm not picking up these nasty crickets with my hands!


Bahaha thats why i feed meals and morios i hate crickets through my tongs are stainless wouldn't want to hand feed most of my snakes which is what i'm about to do now with 12 of them the rest got fed yesterday, wonder how many is going to feed tonight :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## KingRedbeardI

DragonFish66 said:


> Bahaha thats why i feed meals and morios i hate crickets through my tongs are stainless wouldn't want to hand feed most of my snakes which is what i'm about to do now with 12 of them the rest got fed yesterday, wonder how many is going to feed tonight :whistling2: :lol2:


How do you find Morios do with leos? Have never tried them. Aren't they quite big?

A guy I know was telling me about how he uses Morios for his leo as he ordered a sack of crickets online, opened the sack in his living room thinking they'd be in boxes but they weren't and they went everywhere and now he hates them LOL

Might buy a box and try them out, but I've gotta bare in mind that Smaug is still only 3 months old so his gob aint that big yet.


----------



## DragonFish66

KingRedbeardI said:


> How do you find Morios do with leos? Have never tried them. Aren't they quite big?
> 
> A guy I know was telling me about how he uses Morios for his leo as he ordered a sack of crickets online, opened the sack in his living room thinking they'd be in boxes but they weren't and they went everywhere and now he hates them LOL
> 
> Might buy a box and try them out, but I've gotta bare in mind that Smaug is still only 3 months old so his gob aint that big yet.


They go for them better than mealys but the smallest leo i have that takes them is 40g so no good for young ones Far to big in fact i thought the bigger ones wouldn't take them but eat them no problem, I dropped a bag of 1000 silent crickets on the floor and they got every room in the house and what a bloody racket for over a week in every room of the house even woke up to one 2 inches from my nose making a racket so much for silent :lol2: I had a dragon at the time so ended up selling it couldn't be on with cricets from that day on :lol2: so a couple of years later i looked for lizards that didn't need crickets the choice was leos cresties and bts i handled both leos and cresties before i decided cresties were a bit fast for my liking but the leo i handled was spot on, I didn't know at the time but 2 weeks later i bought that leo i handled  went to pick it up that very night couldn't wait just as well i had a few setups empty :lol2: And that was me hooked :2thumb:


----------



## KingRedbeardI

DragonFish66 said:


> They go for them better than mealys but the smallest leo i have that takes them is 40g so no good for young ones Far to big in fact i thought the bigger ones wouldn't take them but eat them no problem, I dropped a bag of 1000 silent crickets on the floor and they got every room in the house and what a bloody racket for over a week in every room of the house even woke up to one 2 inches from my nose making a racket so much for silent :lol2: I had a dragon at the time so ended up selling it couldn't be on with cricets from that day on :lol2: so a couple of years later i looked for lizards that didn't need crickets the choice was leos cresties and bts i handled both leos and cresties before i decided cresties were a bit fast for my liking but the leo i handled was spot on, I didn't know at the time but 2 weeks later i bought that leo i handled  went to pick it up that very night couldn't wait just as well i had a few setups empty :lol2: And that was me hooked :2thumb:


Any idea what they're like compared to crickets in terms of nutrition mate?


----------



## DragonFish66

KingRedbeardI said:


> Any idea what they're like compared to crickets in terms of nutrition mate?


I think there about the same as meal worms through i feed mine fish flakes which have got a good vit/min content in them and dust them as well so far i've had no problems with them i think there's quite a lot of people feed them these as a staple through you cant get better than roaches which when i get my colony going is going to be half and half with the mealys and morios there suppose to have a higher meat content the roaches i also feed these flakes along with veg and dryed dog food so there always gut loaded i think that's the most important thing with any live food


----------



## KingRedbeardI

DragonFish66 said:


> I think there about the same as meal worms through i feed mine fish flakes which have got a good vit/min content in them and dust them as well so far i've had no problems with them i think there's quite a lot of people feed them these as a staple through you cant get better than roaches which when i get my colony going is going to be half and half with the mealys and morios there suppose to have a higher meat content the roaches i also feed these flakes along with veg and dryed dog food so there always gut loaded i think that's the most important thing with any live food


Yeh I've been looking into roaches too.
Wouldn't bother starting a colony though as I only have 1 rep to feed, would just buy boxes of small ones


----------



## DragonFish66

KingRedbeardI said:


> Yeh I've been looking into roaches too.
> Wouldn't bother starting a colony though as I only have 1 rep to feed, would just buy boxes of small ones


Even for one its worth breeding them you dont have to have a huge colony i started with 15 in a faun they almost look after themselves i've cleaned mine out twice in 5 months only thing i do on a weekly basis is top up the water gel and put the odd scrap veg for them from time to time they dont smell and if you get dubias they cant climb its funny i hate crickets but like these roaches :lol2: I paid £5 for the 15 and now 6 months later i have abo
ut 300 with more appearing every few days, Through i'm waiting till i get a large colony on the go before i start feeding them i intend to have 2 colonys going in 2 64l rubs so i never run out i dare say i will need them as hopefully i'll have about 12 leos or so to feed in the near future well 12 months down the line :2thumb:


----------



## Mr Chad

Had a scare last night, Lucy was walking up by arm and being all brave, when she decided to walk a bit faster. At that point her funny leg gave way and she flipped over backwards and fell off my arm in the opposite direction to what I was guarding. 

I had to do some serious ninja reactions to catch her without squashing her against me. She really needs to learn that she can't run about like the others. 

Good news is I'd say she's grown by about a third since I got her but kept her tail fat so chunking up quite nicely.


----------



## Artisan

KingRedbeardI said:


> Yeh I've been looking into roaches too.
> Wouldn't bother starting a colony though as I only have 1 rep to feed, would just buy boxes of small ones


Most people will say "dont bother breeding roaches for one leo" but I think its worth it as you will always have a really well stocked food source that you know is getting gut loaded with the best/most nutritious food. Also when your colony gets huge....its not too much trouble to put them on ebay and sell smaller "starter colonies" off to other people.
I breed Dubia and Turk roaches for my lot and havw a thriving mealworm farm in its first cycle right now....have 1000s of baby mealies growing


----------



## retrobangs

Mr Chad said:


> Had a scare last night, Lucy was walking up by arm and being all brave, when she decided to walk a bit faster. At that point her funny leg gave way and she flipped over backwards and fell off my arm in the opposite direction to what I was guarding.
> 
> I had to do some serious ninja reactions to catch her without squashing her against me. She really needs to learn that she can't run about like the others.
> 
> Good news is I'd say she's grown by about a third since I got her but kept her tail fat so chunking up quite nicely.


Doss she have something wrong with her or just younger than the others? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Artisan

Mr Chad said:


> Had a scare last night, Lucy was walking up by arm and being all brave, when she decided to walk a bit faster. At that point her funny leg gave way and she flipped over backwards and fell off my arm in the opposite direction to what I was guarding.
> 
> I had to do some serious ninja reactions to catch her without squashing her against me. She really needs to learn that she can't run about like the others.
> 
> Good news is I'd say she's grown by about a third since I got her but kept her tail fat so chunking up quite nicely.


Good catch ...lucky she never fell :gasp: you will just have to be more vigilant. I have a similar issue with my bell...although he doesnt have ES....he came to me missing the end of some toes so has nothing to grip with so would fall easily bless him.


----------



## Sophiejake

Hi please could you guys spare a few minutes to watch my video on 'how to make a reptile hammock' I found the idea out myself and it works great! it's suited for all lizards, would be much appreciated! How to make a Simple, easy & cheap reptile hammock - YouTube


----------



## Lukosis

Hi, probably been answered before but can't find it but is a monkfield 24" terranium suitable for a Leo?
I'm looking to rehome one soon and am on the search for kit. Where is the cheapest place to aquire one?


----------



## retrobangs

Lukosis said:


> Hi, probably been answered before but can't find it but is a monkfield 24" terranium suitable for a Leo?
> I'm looking to rehome one soon and am on the search for kit. Where is the cheapest place to aquire one?


Try swell reptiles although you can pick bits there separately for price of good kit. They do kits too though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Jesterone

Lukosis said:


> Hi, probably been answered before but can't find it but is a monkfield 24" terranium suitable for a Leo?
> I'm looking to rehome one soon and am on the search for kit. Where is the cheapest place to aquire one?


Monkfield is suitable but pricey. 

As retro says, swell is a good place to look. 

http://www.reptiles.swelluk.com/rep...x-compact-vivarium-sml-mussel-23--332973.html 

Minimum size you require at the best available price for a new viv.


----------



## Lukosis

Thanks. I don't mid paying a bit more for the monkfield (I was meaning the cheapest place for one of those, specifically) as it suits my space requirements. I was just concerned as although they are terrestrial I felt it might be a bit too squat. Although this does not concern them?


----------



## Jesterone

Lukosis said:


> Thanks. I don't mid paying a bit more for the monkfield (I was meaning the cheapest place for one of those, specifically) as it suits my space requirements. I was just concerned as although they are terrestrial I felt it might be a bit too squat. Although this does not concern them?


Leo's will use height if you offer it to them and provide easy access. They don't really like being approached from above either which is a con of the monkfields. However it's not a deal breaker. 

If you plan on using a heat mat then the monkfield can suit your needs.


----------



## Lukosis

Thanks.
I have a little shopping list here, is this decent stuff? Is there anything unnecessary I have or necessary I've missed?
I've read a couple of books and various care sheets but find personal experience trumps most!

Lucky reptile thermometer deluxe
Habistat matstat 100w
Habistat heat mat 11" x 11" 12w
Reptile carpet/Lino
2 x exoterra large cave (hot and cool side)
Exoterra gecko gave large (moist)
Komodo habitat moss
Exoterra gecko dish (food/water)
Exoterra small water dish (calcium)

And then either a monkfield 24" or viv exotic 2ft.

I intend to talk to the rescue as well on Monday.


----------



## Sophiejake

*decor;*

good luck with your new pet! you could always buy hanging plants (fake) or plastic cactus', or you could even buy/make a hammock for your pet, I've done a tutorial here for 'how to make a reptile hammock' it's so easy t make and It works great, it would be much appreciated if you could spare few minutes to watch it thanks in advance  How to make a Simple, easy & cheap reptile hammock - YouTube


----------



## TillyStar

Lukosis said:


> Hi, probably been answered before but can't find it but is a monkfield 24" terranium suitable for a Leo?
> I'm looking to rehome one soon and am on the search for kit. Where is the cheapest place to aquire one?





Lukosis said:


> Thanks.
> I have a little shopping list here, is this decent stuff? Is there anything unnecessary I have or necessary I've missed?
> I've read a couple of books and various care sheets but find personal experience trumps most!
> 
> Lucky reptile thermometer deluxe
> Habistat matstat 100w
> Habistat heat mat 11" x 11" 12w
> Reptile carpet/Lino
> 2 x exoterra large cave (hot and cool side)
> Exoterra gecko gave large (moist)
> Komodo habitat moss
> Exoterra gecko dish (food/water)
> Exoterra small water dish (calcium)
> 
> And then either a monkfield 24" or viv exotic 2ft.
> 
> I intend to talk to the rescue as well on Monday.


looks like you have most things but in case i've missed anything i wanted to share this link with you. i used this RFUK guide (see link below) about how to set up a viv, its brilliant and lists everything you need plus where to get it. Swell has been virtually my non-stop shop, superfriendly staff even if something goes wrong and brilliant prices.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-care-sheets/699119-how-setup-basic-leopard-gecko.html


----------



## TillyStar

ok, done a semi-decent catch-up now...  funny, some days over the summer hols when i was just looking for work and not studying, i was just WAITING for new posts to comment on cos i was bored... now uni's started again and i've been ill and lethargic, plus OH and daughter around constantly (daughter also ill - nightmare when you're ill yourself but OH having time off saved my life), there is too much catching up!! 



KingRedbeardI said:


> Definitely need an alternative feeder for my leo, so sick of these damn crickets :censor:


i feed locusts and mealies to ralph and he loves both, esp the locusts. they're also really cute and so easy to deal with, i actually have affection for my locusts. i couldn't do cockroaches because i have a total phobia of them, plus imagine if they got loose.. cockroaches in your house and they are evil bastards. just think about it, the only creatures who would survive a nuclear attack... plus i have once seen on that had been stepped on and ended up on its back, half its inside out in this old house that was being redone. a week later i went back to the house, someone kicked the roach, it ended up on its feet and scuttled off. ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.



Redlolly said:


> :roll2: Hiya
> This is my first post
> 
> Got my first Leo gecko about 2/3 months ago and he's/she's a teeny tiny bundle of awesomeness
> 
> I'll get pics up soon


:welcome: looking fwd to pictures of your babba 



deanskib said:


> Hi there im new to the forum and the world of geckos only got him today and hes freindly as hell, im already in love , just wondered if anyone could identify him/her I dont know the sex iether all I know is he/she is 4-5 months old any help would be appreciated
> image
> 
> image]image[/URL]


he's gorgeous. i saw your later post about the pet shop and possible MBD :/ he does look a little thin for 4/5 months, tail is quite skinny, so fattening him up with some good meals will probably help! he's lucky to have come to you by the sound of it and that pet shop def needs reporting.



BuckingFrill said:


> Question.
> Do you need to weigh babies? And how often?
> And just generally how? Our Domino seems to think she's some kind of racehorse and flies like the wind! I can't get her to keep still.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4


i have a basic weight chart for Ralph on an Excel spreadsheet, so I can easily look back over time and see how he's progressing. If you put a deep bowl and tare the scales (so they go to zero with the bowl) and then pop her in them you should be fine. On Jesterone's recommendation i got some postal scales for a fiver on ebay (incl postage), brilliant!



KingRedbeardI said:


> Gut load recipes people?
> 
> Or any pre made ones I can order online


I give my locusts and mealies a constant supply of bug grub and also put in fresh veg and fruit (dusted with repashy), they especially love apples, courgettes, dandelion leaves and fresh spinach (the mealies aren't so hot on spinach). My locusts also get a capful of bug gel even though it's apparently not necessary, but there's always one on it.




DragonFish66 said:


> I dropped a bag of 1000 silent crickets on the floor and they got every room in the house and what a bloody racket for over a week in every room of the house even woke up to one 2 inches from my nose making a racket so much for silent :lol2:


and THIS is why i would never keep roaches. imagine if it was a bag of roaches!!!! my worst nightmare (bugwise)! 

only 6 days, maybe 7, til my new leo comes now


----------



## Jesterone

Lukosis said:


> Thanks.
> I have a little shopping list here, is this decent stuff? Is there anything unnecessary I have or necessary I've missed?
> I've read a couple of books and various care sheets but find personal experience trumps most!
> 
> Lucky reptile thermometer deluxe
> Habistat matstat 100w
> Habistat heat mat 11" x 11" 12w
> Reptile carpet/Lino
> 2 x exoterra large cave (hot and cool side)
> Exoterra gecko gave large (moist)
> Komodo habitat moss
> Exoterra gecko dish (food/water)
> Exoterra small water dish (calcium)
> 
> And then either a monkfield 24" or viv exotic 2ft.
> 
> I intend to talk to the rescue as well on Monday.


I'd say the Exo terra hides are too big. You'd be better off with medium ones. Also try and get some cork bark tubes to put out in the open space. They need to move from one side to the other to regulate their temperature but they need to feel secure to do it. So avoid too much open space. 

Also add Repashy calcium plus to your shopping list and some pure calcium powder. 

Everything else looks fine to me.


----------



## DragonFish66

TillyStar said:


> I give my locusts and mealies a constant supply of bug grub and also put in fresh veg and fruit (dusted with repashy), they especially love apples, courgettes, dandelion leaves and fresh spinach (the mealies aren't so hot on spinach). My locusts also get a capful of bug gel even though it's apparently not necessary, but there's always one on it.
> 
> 
> and THIS is why i would never keep roaches. imagine if it was a bag of roaches!!!! my worst nightmare (bugwise)!
> 
> only 6 days, maybe 7, til my new leo comes now


I dont see the point in buying expensive stuff to gut load live food like repashy and bug grub unless you only have one or two you can buy different brands for a fraction of the price which is just as good in quality as these, 500g vitamin/mineral supplements which lasts ages compared to these 50g tubs of a well know reptile brand,

I would say its unlikely to happen as mine are kept in lockable lids and even if dropped would prob be alright, the good thing about these is they could never breed in the uk anyway as they require heat, through i can understand why you hate them,


----------



## deanskib

> he's gorgeous. i saw your later post about the pet shop and possible MBD :/ he does look a little thin for 4/5 months, tail is quite skinny, so fattening him up with some good meals will probably help! he's lucky to have come to you by the sound of it and that pet shop def needs reporting/QUOTE]
> Firstly, yes the pet shop is appauling and will be reported and yeah I think hes underweight and dont think hes been looked after well, on the bright side all of his symptoms of mbd have disappeared for 2 days now ive been gut loading his mini mealies with all the good stuff and dusting with calcium and d3 and put a small amount in a pot in his viv.
> 
> I fed him his first two crickets hes ever had because the petshop dont use em and he loved em he went mad for the second one I was so proud  hes really freindly and loves being stroked he keep falling asleep on my warm hand when I stroke him and at first he was drinking lots of water so think he was dehydrated but now he seems spot on is there anything I could do to bulk him up a bit and how many crickets do I feed him andd how ofteb? Thanks guys p.s I dont know how to quote properly lol


----------



## Artisan

Some updates of most my beautiful girlies.

Firstly NEON...haven't posted pics of her for a while as she laid some eggies and lost weight but is well on the road to beef again and has been eating like a right gannet lately. has put a lot back on.



SILVER







VALENTINA





ZUMZUMS



EDEN



SEREN


----------



## BuckingFrill

Artisan said:


> Some updates of most my beautiful girlies.
> 
> Firstly NEON...haven't posted pics of her for a while as she laid some eggies and lost weight but is well on the road to beef again and has been eating like a right gannet lately. has put a lot back on.
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20131006_190125_zpsc3123187.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> SILVER
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20131006_185934_zps23d699e6.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20131006_185928_zpsb2957a46.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20131006_185920_zpsa9924c9a.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> VALENTINA
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20131006_190403_zpse1ad345f.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20131006_190351_zps2bbd777c.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> ZUMZUMS
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20131006_190646_zps700b668c.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> EDEN
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20131006_185441_zpsf96d70ee.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> SEREN
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20131006_185630_zpsaa030be9.jpg]image[/URL]


I always love seeing new photos of Vallentina. What morph is she? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Artisan

BuckingFrill said:


> I always love seeing new photos of Vallentina. What morph is she?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4


 Valentina is a mack snow pos het tremper :flrt:


----------



## BK80

Artisan said:


> Some updates of most my beautiful girlies.
> 
> Firstly NEON...haven't posted pics of her for a while as she laid some eggies and lost weight but is well on the road to beef again and has been eating like a right gannet lately. has put a lot back on.
> 
> http://s1287.photobucket.com/user/artisangeckos/media/20131006_190125_zpsc3123187.jpg.htmlimage
> 
> SILVER
> 
> http://s1287.photobucket.com/user/artisangeckos/media/20131006_185934_zps23d699e6.jpg.htmlimage
> 
> http://s1287.photobucket.com/user/artisangeckos/media/20131006_185928_zpsb2957a46.jpg.htmlimage
> 
> http://s1287.photobucket.com/user/artisangeckos/media/20131006_185920_zpsa9924c9a.jpg.htmlimage
> 
> VALENTINA
> 
> http://s1287.photobucket.com/user/artisangeckos/media/20131006_190403_zpse1ad345f.jpg.htmlimage
> 
> http://s1287.photobucket.com/user/artisangeckos/media/20131006_190351_zps2bbd777c.jpg.htmlimage
> 
> ZUMZUMS
> 
> http://s1287.photobucket.com/user/artisangeckos/media/20131006_190646_zps700b668c.jpg.htmlimage
> 
> EDEN
> 
> http://s1287.photobucket.com/user/artisangeckos/media/20131006_185441_zpsf96d70ee.jpg.htmlimage
> 
> SEREN
> 
> http://s1287.photobucket.com/user/artisangeckos/media/20131006_185630_zpsaa030be9.jpg.htmlimage


Stunning... Absolutely stunning!!!... LoveLoveLove them :2thumb:


----------



## LovLight

Artisan said:


> Some updates of most my beautiful girlies.
> 
> Firstly NEON...haven't posted pics of her for a while as she laid some eggies and lost weight but is well on the road to beef again and has been eating like a right gannet lately. has put a lot back on.
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20131006_190125_zpsc3123187.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> SILVER
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20131006_185934_zps23d699e6.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20131006_185928_zpsb2957a46.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20131006_185920_zpsa9924c9a.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> VALENTINA
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20131006_190403_zpse1ad345f.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20131006_190351_zps2bbd777c.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> ZUMZUMS
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20131006_190646_zps700b668c.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> EDEN
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20131006_185441_zpsf96d70ee.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> SEREN
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20131006_185630_zpsaa030be9.jpg]image[/URL]


All look amazeballs hun I luffles them all and cant wait to see the beautiful bubby gecklings you produce next year :-D

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Artisan

BK80 said:


> Stunning... Absolutely stunning!!!... LoveLoveLove them :2thumb:


 Thank you kindly :2thumb:


----------



## LovLight

I've been having a lil trip down memory lane today looking at the teeny wee bubby pics of some of my gecks....so continuing that theme here is Artisan's lil Seren as a wee geckling 









Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LovLight

Also a lil update on lil sis Neva 









Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lukosis

Jesterone said:


> I'd say the Exo terra hides are too big. You'd be better off with medium ones. Also try and get some cork bark tubes to put out in the open space. They need to move from one side to the other to regulate their temperature but they need to feel secure to do it. So avoid too much open space.
> 
> Also add Repashy calcium plus to your shopping list and some pure calcium powder.
> 
> Everything else looks fine to me.


Cheers, I already have supplements for my other reptiles which is why I didn't put them on the list. 
Would it be medium for all the hides? Or is the large gecko cave okay? (It said large for Leos but I appreciate brands tend to put 'ideal for' in accurately a bit too often!)

Thanks again.


----------



## LovLight

She's super spotty and super cute 
Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BuckingFrill

LovLight said:


> I've been having a lil trip down memory lane today looking at the teeny wee bubby pics of some of my gecks....so continuing that theme here is Artisan's lil Seren as a wee geckling
> image
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2





LovLight said:


> Also a lil update on lil sis Neva
> image
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2





LovLight said:


> image
> image
> image
> She's super spotty and super cute
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


Eeee! They are just the cutest wee things! Baby Seren is a wee cutie. So is Neva. Gorgeous soft colours.


Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## TillyStar

Lukosis said:


> Cheers, I already have supplements for my other reptiles which is why I didn't put them on the list.
> Would it be medium for all the hides? Or is the large gecko cave okay? (It said large for Leos but I appreciate brands tend to put 'ideal for' in accurately a bit too often!)
> 
> Thanks again.


i got a medium gecko cave and tbh i don't think it'll be big enough for an adult annoyingly. fine for my 5 month old but will def need to upgrade later on. my advice would def be a large - the exo terra caves are MUCH smaller than their hides x


----------



## Artisan

LovLight said:


> I've been having a lil trip down memory lane today looking at the teeny wee bubby pics of some of my gecks....so continuing that theme here is Artisan's lil Seren as a wee geckling
> image
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2





LovLight said:


> Also a lil update on lil sis Neva
> image
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


 Ahhhhhh look at the little tinkers.....like 2 peas in a poddington pea podling :lol2:


----------



## Mr Chad

Lil juicy Lucy has now started to sit in the hammock and stare at me as she wants to come and play. She also loves having her head stroked.










Action sheldon now with real camouflage

















Hunt mode: activated. 









Her appetite has gone through the roof. She eats like a monster and her tail is getting real big.


----------



## LovLight

Artisan said:


> Ahhhhhh look at the little tinkers.....like 2 peas in a poddington pea podling :lol2:


Haha indeedy they are 
Its really weird as lil Karma is Seren's clutch mate but its Neva who was always Seren's mini me and still is....spotty rules :-D

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TillyStar

deanskib said:


> he's gorgeous. i saw your later post about the pet shop and possible MBD :/ he does look a little thin for 4/5 months, tail is quite skinny, so fattening him up with some good meals will probably help! he's lucky to have come to you by the sound of it and that pet shop def needs reporting/QUOTE]
> Firstly, yes the pet shop is appauling and will be reported and yeah I think hes underweight and dont think hes been looked after well, on the bright side all of his symptoms of mbd have disappeared for 2 days now ive been gut loading his mini mealies with all the good stuff and dusting with calcium and d3 and put a small amount in a pot in his viv.
> 
> I fed him his first two crickets hes ever had because the petshop dont use em and he loved em he went mad for the second one I was so proud  hes really freindly and loves being stroked he keep falling asleep on my warm hand when I stroke him and at first he was drinking lots of water so think he was dehydrated but now he seems spot on is there anything I could do to bulk him up a bit and how many crickets do I feed him andd how ofteb? Thanks guys p.s I dont know how to quote properly lolimage
> 
> 
> 
> the advice i have been given on here is as many as they will eat in 15 mins... and that is they overeat the vomit it up but learn from that experience. Ralph will usually turn his head away and close his eyes when he's had enough. So sweet that he's falling asleep on you
> 
> To quote one person: Press the 'Quote' button at the end right of the relevant post
> To quote several people: Press the little plus sign next to the 'Quote' button on as many posts as you want to quote and the hit Reply as usual  Took me a while to work out the multi quote issue!!
> 
> 
> 
> Artisan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some updates of most my beautiful girlies.
> 
> Firstly NEON...haven't posted pics of her for a while as she laid some eggies and lost weight but is well on the road to beef again and has been eating like a right gannet lately. has put a lot back on.
> 
> image
> 
> SILVER
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> VALENTINA
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> ZUMZUMS
> 
> image
> 
> EDEN
> 
> image
> 
> SEREN
> 
> image
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gorgeous... Silver might be my favourite!! :flrt:
Click to expand...


----------



## BK80

Aww, I've finally been able to film my beautiful little Leo tucking into Mealworms... It's still a nervous little dude, But it's only been a few days and it's finally started to settle... Keeps taking a few Mealies than going back to it's hide spot... 

NomNomNomNomNom 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nwGxwt_6020


----------



## deanskib

TillyStar said:


> deanskib said:
> 
> 
> 
> the advice i have been given on here is as many as they will eat in 15 mins... and that is they overeat the vomit it up but learn from that experience. Ralph will usually turn his head away and close his eyes when he's had enough. So sweet that he's falling asleep on you
> 
> To quote one person: Press the 'Quote' button at the end right of the relevant post
> To quote several people: Press the little plus sign next to the 'Quote' button on as many posts as you want to quote and the hit Reply as usual  Took me a while to work out the
> 
> Thanks for the reply im going to weigh him/her tnite its only4-5 months old so dnt really know what weight should be.
Click to expand...


----------



## Artisan

BK80 said:


> Aww, I've finally been able to film my beautiful little Leo tucking into Mealworms... It's still a nervous little dude, But it's only been a few days and it's finally started to settle... Keeps taking a few Mealies than going back to it's hide spot...
> 
> NomNomNomNomNom
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nwGxwt_6020


 Glad to see the little fella is eating...he's so very tiny to be being sold to a new home yet so definitely needs feeding up and fast bless him 

Why aren't your mealworms moving though? that baffled me coz even when he bit them...they stayed still :lol2:


----------



## LovLight

Artisan said:


> Glad to see the little fella is eating...he's so very tiny to be being sold to a new home yet so definitely needs feeding up and fast bless him
> 
> Why aren't your mealworms moving though? that baffled me coz even when he bit them...they stayed still :lol2:


I was thinking that too lol.
Possibly over dusting? 
Might be worth getting a box of mini mealies as well as although s/he's eating them they are a tad on the large side for one so wee 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BK80

Artisan said:


> Glad to see the little fella is eating...he's so very tiny to be being sold to a new home yet so definitely needs feeding up and fast bless him
> 
> Why aren't your mealworms moving though? that baffled me coz even when he bit them...they stayed still :lol2:


Ha, i thought that too. They were all wriggling like mad when i was dusting them not 5 mins before i shot that vid... Perhaps they just accepted their doom? :lol2:

She ate all 8 of them (2 before i shot the vid, 4 after). I have some small brown crickets which i give her too, I try to alternate what she gets. Hopefully she starts packing on the grams. She only 3 months old this weekend.

Do any of you guys know what morph she is exactly? I just bought her as an Albino... (look at me saying "she" and "her"... Still haven't got a clue what the gender is, lol)



LovLight said:


> I was thinking that too lol.
> Possibly over dusting?
> Might be worth getting a box of mini mealies as well as although s/he's eating them they are a tad on the large side for one so wee :smile:
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2



They too big? Their are some pretty small ones in the tub. I'll give her them and order some mini Mealies online. Thanks for the heads up Sera. I'm still so new to all this


----------



## TillyStar

BK80 said:


> Aww, I've finally been able to film my beautiful little Leo tucking into Mealworms... It's still a nervous little dude, But it's only been a few days and it's finally started to settle... Keeps taking a few Mealies than going back to it's hide spot...
> 
> NomNomNomNomNom
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nwGxwt_6020


great video, can't believe how gentle he/she is!! almost affectionate... my Ralph attacks mealies with vengeance you would expect for a long-standing enemy!!! :lol2:


----------



## BK80

TillyStar said:


> great video, can't believe how gentle he/she is!! almost affectionate... my Ralph attacks mealies with vengeance you would expect for a long-standing enemy!!! :lol2:


Yeah, He/She's still so timid. Every things still so new. I think that's why there's very little aggression


----------



## TillyStar

Not entirely sure how this happened but have booked myself in for a third leo in the new year, possibly before dep on money and OH. Definitely the last one for a long time... But i absolutely fell head over heels and she's probably the most amazing-looking leo i've _ever_ seen (sorry all other leos in the world)... a RADAR bell lady  now looking for a secondhand viv with the basics... if anyone hears of one, do let me know  Already have the lino and many decs at least!


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Smaug's gone and got some shed over his left eye but won't let me help -_- gonna leave it for a couple days and see if he can move it himself, which I'm sure he will. It's not actually IN, his eye, it's just sort of covering up half of it but he's still running about his viv rubbing on everything so I'm hoping it'll be gone by the morning.


----------



## deanskib

*is this right?*

Hey guys just had ziggys first weigh in at 19 grams hes 4and a half months old is this about right? Plus can anyone identify his morph as I dont know what he/she is? Thanks


----------



## BK80

TillyStar said:


> Not entirely sure how this happened but have booked myself in for a third leo in the new year, possibly before dep on money and OH. Definitely the last one for a long time... But i absolutely fell head over heels and she's probably the most amazing-looking leo i've _ever_ seen (sorry all other leos in the world)... a RADAR bell lady  now looking for a secondhand viv with the basics... if anyone hears of one, do let me know  Already have the lino and many decs at least!


I always find Gumtree is fantastic for second hand pet setups. I bought both my main Aquariums for peanuts on there. There's always loads of great Reptile stuff on there too... Good luck 

Gumtree.com


----------



## laksomeister

BK80 said:


> Aww, I've finally been able to film my beautiful little Leo tucking into Mealworms... It's still a nervous little dude, But it's only been a few days and it's finally started to settle... Keeps taking a few Mealies than going back to it's hide spot...
> 
> NomNomNomNomNom
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nwGxwt_6020





TillyStar said:


> great video, can't believe how gentle he/she is!! almost affectionate... my Ralph attacks mealies with vengeance you would expect for a long-standing enemy!!! :lol2:


Oh you beat me to it! Was gonna comment the exact same thing after watching that gentle little leo eat it's mealies. When Juni is hungry she goes crazy for food, walking up to (whatever i'm feeding her) really determined never breaking eye contact, and attacks! ^^


----------



## seager

How many people here keep their leos on sand? I can't decide whether to try mine or not. I think it would look good and I've heard/read that they like to dig, but obviously I've also heard/read about the risk of impaction. My leo is still quite young but I've never ever seen him miss a locust, so should be safe?


----------



## KingRedbeardI

seager said:


> How many people here keep their leos on sand? I can't decide whether to try mine or not. I think it would look good and I've heard/read that they like to dig, but obviously I've also heard/read about the risk of impaction. My leo is still quite young but I've never ever seen him miss a locust, so should be safe?


S'not really about whether they miss the locust, if the locust is running about on sand, and the Leo strikes, there's a high chance of some sand making it's way into the leo's mouth along with the locust, and over time it may build up and cause impaction


----------



## BK80

seager said:


> How many people here keep their leos on sand? I can't decide whether to try mine or not. I think it would look good and I've heard/read that they like to dig, but obviously I've also heard/read about the risk of impaction. My leo is still quite young but I've never ever seen him miss a locust, so should be safe?


The chap at the exotic pet shop i visit has owned that place for over a decade and he's always kept Leo's. He said that impaction is a real risk if you use heavy/chunky sand and if your Leo is still a juvenile. He did say however it should be fine for fully grown Leo's to live healthily on extremely fine sand... BUT, even knowing how much experience he has keeping Leo's, and for all the faith i have in the guy, I still just wouldn't risk it. It simply isn't worth chancing your Leo's health just for the sake of an aesthetically pleasing substrate.

Paper towels, Slate, Lino or Reptile carpet are what people should always go for as choice of substrate.


----------



## KingRedbeardI

KingRedbeardI said:


> S'not really about whether they miss the locust, if the locust is running about on sand, and the Leo strikes, there's a high chance of some sand making it's way into the leo's mouth along with the locust, and over time it may build up and cause impaction





BK80 said:


> The chap at the exotic pet shop i visit has owned that place for over a decade and he's always kept Leo's. He said that impaction is a real risk if you use heavy/chunky sand and if your Leo is still a juvenile. He did say however it should be fine for fully grown Leo's to live healthily on extremely fine sand... BUT, even knowing how much experience he has keeping Leo's, and for all the faith i have in the guy, I still just wouldn't risk it. It simply isn't worth chancing your Leo's health just for the sake of an aesthetically pleasing substrate.
> 
> Paper towels, Slate, Lino or Reptile carpet are what people should always go for as choice of substrate.


Ceramic works well too and is probably what I'm going to switch to when I upgrade Smaug's viv, the slate he's on at the moment gets very dirty very quickly and isn't the easiest stuff to clean.


----------



## TillyStar

deanskib said:


> Hey guys just had ziggys first weigh in at 19 grams hes 4and a half months old is this about right? Plus can anyone identify his morph as I dont know what he/she is? Thanks
> 
> image


That's a little low imo, which makes sense as his tail is a bit thin. Ralph weighed 27g at 4 1/2 months and from my extended reading (I worried about whether it was a decent weight so looked online for a while) he was ok but slightly on the lower end (many leos seemed to weight about 35-40?) but of course there is variation in overall size too. i found this dicussion on a different forum:

How much should a 4 month old leopard gecko weigh?

Ziggy doesn't look superskinny to me but a little light and tail needs to be bigger and fatter, in my opinion, I am quite a beginner myself but that's just from seeing other leos and researching as mentioned above. But just keep feeding him good live feed dusted, and maybe offer a waxworm now and then, it worked really well for me and Ralph's gaining weight well. Given that he is healthy, he will gain weight steadily as long as he is offered enough food and crucially is in a good environment, which he is now you've rescued him from his petshop doom. : victory:


----------



## deanskib

TillyStar said:


> That's a little low imo, which makes sense as his tail is a bit thin. Ralph weighted 27g at 4 1/2 months and from my extended reading (I worried about whether it was a decent weight so looked online for a while) he was ok but slightly on the lower end (many leos seemed to weight about 35-40?) but of course there is variation in overall size too. i found this dicussion on a different forum:
> 
> How much should a 4 month old leopard gecko weigh?
> 
> Ziggy doesn't look superskinny to me but a little light and tail needs to be bigger and fatter, in my opinion, I am quite a beginner myself but that's just from seeing other leos and researching as mentioned above. But just keep feeding him good live feed dusted, and maybe offer a waxworm now and then, it worked really well for me and Ralph's gaining weight well. Given that he is healthy, he will gain weight steadily as long as he is offered enough food and crucially is in a good environment, which he is now you've rescued him from his petshop doom. : victory:


Thanks for the reply  yeah I thought he was underweight for his age but then again did the petshop give me the correct age? Hes eating well and jm dusting with calcium+d3 and gutloading his minimealies and crickets, he/she demolished 3 crickets last night and meal worms im trying to bulk him up but dnt qhana overdo it lol, again does anyone kbow what the morph is? I dont know if you can see in the pic but hes got a bit of a greeny tint to his head where his eyes are and orange on his back and the rest u can see  thanks


----------



## BuckingFrill

deanskib said:


> Thanks for the reply  yeah I thought he was underweight for his age but then again did the petshop give me the correct age? Hes eating well and jm dusting with calcium+d3 and gutloading his minimealies and crickets, he/she demolished 3 crickets last night and meal worms im trying to bulk him up but dnt qhana overdo it lol, again does anyone kbow what the morph is? I dont know if you can see in the pic but hes got a bit of a greeny tint to his head where his eyes are and orange on his back and the rest u can see  thanks
> 
> image


The greeny tint where his eyes are is just exactly that - his eyes. Leo skin is pretty translucent, so the eternal eyeshadow they have is their eyes through their skin. It's pretty cool!
I don't know morph though, I'm afraid. I'm pretty new to leos. Getting there though! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## BK80

deanskib said:


> Thanks for the reply  yeah I thought he was underweight for his age but then again did the petshop give me the correct age? Hes eating well and jm dusting with calcium+d3 and gutloading his minimealies and crickets, he/she demolished 3 crickets last night and meal worms im trying to bulk him up but dnt qhana overdo it lol, again does anyone kbow what the morph is? I dont know if you can see in the pic but hes got a bit of a greeny tint to his head where his eyes are and orange on his back and the rest u can see  thanks
> 
> image


Oh your Morph is 100% a "Thingy" with a dash of "Whatsitsface" thrown in... 

Nah, tbh i don't know much about Morphs either. All i know about my own Leo is it's an Albino of some kind. But check this link out: Guide to Leopard Gecko Morphs an

You can probably find a Morph on there pretty close to your own.


----------



## Artisan

deanskib said:


> Thanks for the reply  yeah I thought he was underweight for his age but then again did the petshop give me the correct age? Hes eating well and jm dusting with calcium+d3 and gutloading his minimealies and crickets, he/she demolished 3 crickets last night and meal worms im trying to bulk him up but dnt qhana overdo it lol, again does anyone kbow what the morph is? I dont know if you can see in the pic but hes got a bit of a greeny tint to his head where his eyes are and orange on his back and the rest u can see  thanks
> 
> image


I have a 4 month old who is 42g as of lastnight (little Seren). If you got him from a pet shop they sometimes keep babies together so there is competition for food. Once he has been with you a while, seeing as he's happily feeding well and is kept on his own....you will no doubt notice a significant growth spurt soon and he will start to pile on the grams


----------



## deanskib

BK80 said:


> Oh your Morph is 100% a "Thingy" with a dash of "Whatsitsface" thrown in...
> 
> Nah, tbh i don't know much about Morphs either. All i know about my own Leo is it's an Albino of some kind. But check this link out: Guide to Leopard Gecko Morphs an
> 
> You can probably find a Morph on there pretty close to your own.


Thanks for the reply ill defo check out that link, I need to bulk my little guy up


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

I was so busy yesterday I forgot to mention I was picking up another Leo, she's a mack raptor who I've named Lily:flrt: She is stunning and so laid back, couldn't believe it when I went to mist her moist hide, found her asleep in there and she barely battered an eyelid just looked at me then went back to sleep:lol2: If I'd have done that with Bane or Ivy they'd have gotten up in a huff straight away aha
















Ill try get some better pictures of her at some point, but for now ill leave her to settle in


----------



## TillyStar

GoodbyeCourage said:


> I was so busy yesterday I forgot to mention I was picking up another Leo, she's a mack raptor who I've named Lily:flrt: She is stunning and so laid back, couldn't believe it when I went to mist her moist hide, found her asleep in there and she barely battered an eyelid just looked at me then went back to sleep:lol2: If I'd have done that with Bane or Ivy they'd have gotten up in a huff straight away aha
> image
> image
> Ill try get some better pictures of her at some point, but for now ill leave her to settle in


She's gorgeous  How old is she?

Haha Ralph has taken to sleeping in his moist hide 50% of the time at least now, sometimes more, sometimes I have to evict him from the hide to moisten it. He is not really keen to get out, even if I really tip the bottom - I have to gently nudge him (he hates that) and then he gets off, all violated-looking :lol2: it does make me feel guilty! But then he rarely gets back into it, choosing to sleep out in the open on the hot side, it's like he remembers how warm and cosy that can be


----------



## TillyStar

deanskib said:


> Thanks for the reply  yeah I thought he was underweight for his age but then again did the petshop give me the correct age? Hes eating well and jm dusting with calcium+d3 and gutloading his minimealies and crickets, he/she demolished 3 crickets last night and meal worms im trying to bulk him up but dnt qhana overdo it lol, again does anyone kbow what the morph is? I dont know if you can see in the pic but hes got a bit of a greeny tint to his head where his eyes are and orange on his back and the rest u can see  thanks
> 
> image


I don't know much about morphs either but don't enigmas usually have very white tails? 
Are you also dusting your veg and livefeed with a multivitamin like repashy? i know not everyone uses it and if you're clued up on how to feed all the right veg and dry stuff then perhaps you don't need it, but as a beginner that is the safest way for me to know i'm giving everything necessary. Also, have you checked out Artisan's awesome leopard gecko care sheet? This was - is, actually - my bible along with otehrs' advice on here 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-care-sheets/968842-leopard-gecko-care-sheet.html



BuckingFrill said:


> The greeny tint where his eyes are is just exactly that - his eyes. Leo skin is pretty translucent, so the eternal eyeshadow they have is their eyes through their skin. It's pretty cool!
> I don't know morph though, I'm afraid. I'm pretty new to leos. Getting there though!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4


NO WAY!!! i never knew that, that's awesome! my leo who's coming this weekend has green tint (slightly) on the head... I was hoping it wouldn't go away as she gets older, sounds like it won't then (unless the skin thickens a lot with age which i guess it might?)! You learn something new every day


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

TillyStar said:


> She's gorgeous  How old is she?
> 
> Haha Ralph has taken to sleeping in his moist hide 50% of the time at least now, sometimes more, sometimes I have to evict him from the hide to moisten it. He is not really keen to get out, even if I really tip the bottom - I have to gently nudge him (he hates that) and then he gets off, all violated-looking :lol2: it does make me feel guilty! But then he rarely gets back into it, choosing to sleep out in the open on the hot side, it's like he remembers how warm and cosy that can be


She's two years old:flrt:
Aha yeah that's what Ive been like with Ivy, I always feel mean having to evict them:lol2: But since moving her to a new viv she's taken to sleeping in a rock cave I made her, always pokes her head out for a nosey when I walk past though
Noticed you said your now planning on getting your third Leo! Aha they're addictive aren't they? Bet you're excited, long time to wait though. How long is it now until your second is due to arrive?


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Still a bit nervous about this shed on Smaug's face -.-
It's covering half of his left eye, but it's not actually IN it, so I don't know whether to try and help or not. Not that he'd let me, he's a bloody fast runner and I don't wanna chase him, haha.

He definitely knows it's there though, keeps licking at it.


----------



## BK80

KingRedbeardI said:


> Still a bit nervous about this shed on Smaug's face -.-
> It's covering half of his left eye, but it's not actually IN it, so I don't know whether to try and help or not. Not that he'd let me, he's a bloody fast runner and I don't wanna chase him, haha.
> 
> He definitely knows it's there though, keeps licking at it.


How long has it been there now mate? If it's only been a day or so i'd leave it, he could yet still naturally sort it out. If it's there for a long time and he still can't get it himself the i'd gently use a cotton bud with water to try and loosen it up. Good luck, i hope it's all ok.


----------



## KingRedbeardI

BK80 said:


> How long has it been there now mate? If it's only been a day or so i'd leave it, he could yet still naturally sort it out. If it's there for a long time and he still can't get it himself the i'd gently use a cotton bud with water to try and loosen it up. Good luck, i hope it's all ok.



Been there for a day. Only thing that's worrying me is that he hates being handled as he's still quite young so me getting it off for him would be a task. Hoping he sorts it out himself.


----------



## retrobangs

GoodbyeCourage said:


> I was so busy yesterday I forgot to mention I was picking up another Leo, she's a mack raptor who I've named Lily:flrt: She is stunning and so laid back, couldn't believe it when I went to mist her moist hide, found her asleep in there and she barely battered an eyelid just looked at me then went back to sleep:lol2: If I'd have done that with Bane or Ivy they'd have gotten up in a huff straight away aha
> image
> image
> Ill try get some better pictures of her at some point, but for now ill leave her to settle in


Awwwwwwwww I now feel Leo broody again!!! And one of my fav names. She is blindingly beautiful. Where is she from she looks so chilled


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

retrobangs said:


> Awwwwwwwww I now feel Leo broody again!!! And one of my fav names. She is blindingly beautiful. Where is she from she looks so chilled


She is from a breeder on here, I'm sure he won't mind me bragging about her, his username is Stephen Nelson:2thumb: Definitely the most chilled out Leo I've met and has such a lovely chunky tail and cute little freckles:flrt:


----------



## BuckingFrill

GoodbyeCourage said:


> I was so busy yesterday I forgot to mention I was picking up another Leo, she's a mack raptor who I've named Lily:flrt: She is stunning and so laid back, couldn't believe it when I went to mist her moist hide, found her asleep in there and she barely battered an eyelid just looked at me then went back to sleep:lol2: If I'd have done that with Bane or Ivy they'd have gotten up in a huff straight away aha
> image
> image
> Ill try get some better pictures of her at some point, but for now ill leave her to settle in


Aaahhh! Look at her wee comfy position! She is just too cute. Lily is a fab name too, my daughter's named Lilly Mae, good taste. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## TillyStar

KingRedbeardI said:


> Been there for a day. Only thing that's worrying me is that he hates being handled as he's still quite young so me getting it off for him would be a task. Hoping he sorts it out himself.


Ralph had a bit stuck to his face a shed or two ago and after 3 days it was still there and he had ceased to care, I too felt awkward about having to manhandle him as I hadn't had him out that much, he wasn't that happy and i did feel guilty, but I treated him to a waxworm after and the next day he seemed himself again. I used a cotton bud in lukewarm water but I think olive oil would be more of an emollient, that said if it's v near his eye water is possibly better?



GoodbyeCourage said:


> She's two years old:flrt:
> Aha yeah that's what Ive been like with Ivy, I always feel mean having to evict them:lol2: But since moving her to a new viv she's taken to sleeping in a rock cave I made her, always pokes her head out for a nosey when I walk past though
> Noticed you said your now planning on getting your third Leo! Aha they're addictive aren't they? Bet you're excited, long time to wait though. How long is it now until your second is due to arrive?


how cute, poking her head out!!! :2thumb: ralph is more likely to stay sleeping in the open if it's just me around. guess my daughter is too brash at her toddler age, and OH is a typical loud male stomping about  

my third is also around 2 years old i think (need to doublecheck exact age!!). my second is arriving on sat or sunday (waiting for the courier to confirm). suuuper excited about both of them!!! viv all ready for Siri/Suki, will have a new cabinet by Friday to put them both on  really hadn't planned on the third but the breeder kindly made it possible for me to take her in a few months, i'm very grateful because i have never seen such an awesome leo. to me, she is perfection 

Hoping to pick up some viv bits (maybe even a viv) at the Essex reptile show in a couple of weeks, that'll be the nearest one to me in a while and OH will drive me there. My daughter will LOVE it too.

PS you've missed out Lily's name in your amended signature 



BuckingFrill said:


> Aaahhh! Look at her wee comfy position! She is just too cute. Lily is a fab name too, my daughter's named Lilly Mae, good taste.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4


Lily is a lovely name, was one of the top names on the list for my daughter too :flrt:


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

TillyStar said:


> how cute, poking her head out!!! :2thumb: ralph is more likely to stay sleeping in the open if it's just me around. guess my daughter is too brash at her toddler age, and OH is a typical loud male stomping about
> 
> my third is also around 2 years old i think (need to doublecheck exact age!!). my second is arriving on sat or sunday (waiting for the courier to confirm). suuuper excited about both of them!!! viv all ready for Siri/Suki, will have a new cabinet by Friday to put them both on  really hadn't planned on the third but the breeder kindly made it possible for me to take her in a few months, i'm very grateful because i have never seen such an awesome leo. to me, she is perfection
> 
> Hoping to pick up some viv bits (maybe even a viv) at the Essex reptile show in a couple of weeks, that'll be the nearest one to me in a while and OH will drive me there. My daughter will LOVE it too.
> 
> PS you've missed out Lily's name in your amended signature
> 
> 
> 
> Lily is a lovely name, was one of the top names on the list for my daughter too :flrt:


How exciting, better post lots of picies when she arrives 
Ooo what morph is your third then? Any pics? 
I love reptile shows! I already can't wait for the next Doncaster show, lots of lovely reps to drool over:mf_dribble: I'm sure your daughter will love it too should be a fun day out
Oh no, I hadn't noticed I'd missed her out thanks:blush:
I've always loved the name Lily, being called Saffron myself and my middle name being Jasmine I guess I just like floral sounding names:lol2:


----------



## bigdan110

I should be taken delivery of 3 shiny new leos in 24 hours or so rack and rubs all ready to go . Got 50liter tubs in my new rack on 42wat habistat heat mats on a habistat high temp pulse. Temps are currently running steady between 34/35 hot end 22/24 cold end. Have 4 dry hides plus a wet hide each. Have rapashy calcium plus for dusting and pure calcium without d3 to leave in the tubs. Any things im forgetting that I will need or adjustments needed ?


----------



## retrobangs

TillyStar said:


> Ralph had a bit stuck to his face a shed or two ago and after 3 days it was still there and he had ceased to care, I too felt awkward about having to manhandle him as I hadn't had him out that much, he wasn't that happy and i did feel guilty, but I treated him to a waxworm after and the next day he seemed himself again. I used a cotton bud in lukewarm water but I think olive oil would be more of an emollient, that said if it's v near his eye water is possibly better?
> 
> 
> 
> how cute, poking her head out!!! :2thumb: ralph is more likely to stay sleeping in the open if it's just me around. guess my daughter is too brash at her toddler age, and OH is a typical loud male stomping about
> 
> my third is also around 2 years old i think (need to doublecheck exact age!!). my second is arriving on sat or sunday (waiting for the courier to confirm). suuuper excited about both of them!!! viv all ready for Siri/Suki, will have a new cabinet by Friday to put them both on  really hadn't planned on the third but the breeder kindly made it possible for me to take her in a few months, i'm very grateful because i have never seen such an awesome leo. to me, she is perfection
> 
> Hoping to pick up some viv bits (maybe even a viv) at the Essex reptile show in a couple of weeks, that'll be the nearest one to me in a while and OH will drive me there. My daughter will LOVE it too.
> 
> PS you've missed out Lily's name in your amended signature
> 
> 
> 
> Lily is a lovely name, was one of the top names on the list for my daughter too :flrt:


What show is in Essex sweety ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## TillyStar

retrobangs said:


> What show is in Essex sweety ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


near chelmsford... only found out the other day through FB leo page! i made a separate thread on this lizard forum with details and linky 



GoodbyeCourage said:


> How exciting, better post lots of picies when she arrives
> Ooo what morph is your third then? Any pics?
> I love reptile shows! I already can't wait for the next Doncaster show, lots of lovely reps to drool over:mf_dribble: I'm sure your daughter will love it too should be a fun day out
> Oh no, I hadn't noticed I'd missed her out thanks:blush:
> I've always loved the name Lily, being called Saffron myself and my middle name being Jasmine I guess I just like floral sounding names:lol2:


wow, saffron is lovely too... had a wonderful Papillon called Saffron once  and did you ever read the kids' book Saffy's Angel? Where all the kids had names from the painter's colour chart? your parents must be quite romantic! or hippies?  love a hippy, i do, being a bit of one myself i think 

i hope mal (from grinning gecko) doesn't mind me sharing his photos from Facebook of the lovely Scarlett... That Scarlett is her name is mad weird as i was watching gone with the wind on tv the night before we agreed on me buying her, and i said to OH that i love the name Scarlett!! so don't think i will change it.

here she is, she's a RADAR bell and she's deliciously beautiful. her eyes are just to die for  also feel like i'm havong my cake and eating it, with both seeing two babies grow up, and having an adult! : victory: OH doesn't know yet BUT i casually dropped it into conversation this evening, as we were talking about bits of stone he could bring home from work that would suitable for vivs, that 'you never know when there could be more vivs and geckos coming' - he didn't bat an eyelid :2thumb: still want to give it time but the secret may be out when i start looking for vivs at the rep show :whistling2:


----------



## KingRedbeardI

TillyStar said:


> Ralph had a bit stuck to his face a shed or two ago and after 3 days it was still there and he had ceased to care, I too felt awkward about having to manhandle him as I hadn't had him out that much, he wasn't that happy and i did feel guilty, but I treated him to a waxworm after and the next day he seemed himself again. I used a cotton bud in lukewarm water but I think olive oil would be more of an emollient, that said if it's v near his eye water is possibly better?


I just went up to feed him and it looks better than it did earlier on today so I'm hoping he'll get it off eventually. Bloody little thing always does something to get me worrying haha


----------



## TillyStar

ok, just wanted to share that i got my delivery of 100 medium locusts and the size difference compared to smalls is massive!

*THEY ARE EFFING HUGE!!!!!!!!!!!!* :gasp:

Popped the beasts in the fridge just now, before i attempt to transfer them to the faunarium... thought they'd arrive in boxes but they're loose in an enormous bag! it's lucky i actually think locusts are pretty cute or i'd be freaking out right now :lol2:


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

TillyStar said:


> wow, saffron is lovely too... had a wonderful Papillon called Saffron once  and did you ever read the kids' book Saffy's Angel? Where all the kids had names from the painter's colour chart? your parents must be quite romantic! or hippies?  love a hippy, i do, being a bit of one myself i think
> 
> i hope mal (from grinning gecko) doesn't mind me sharing his photos from Facebook of the lovely Scarlett... That Scarlett is her name is mad weird as i was watching gone with the wind on tv the night before we agreed on me buying her, and i said to OH that i love the name Scarlett!! so don't think i will change it.
> 
> here she is, she's a RADAR bell and she's deliciously beautiful. her eyes are just to die for  also feel like i'm havong my cake and eating it, with both seeing two babies grow up, and having an adult! : victory: OH doesn't know yet BUT i casually dropped it into conversation this evening, as we were talking about bits of stone he could bring home from work that would suitable for vivs, that 'you never know when there could be more vivs and geckos coming' - he didn't bat an eyelid :2thumb: still want to give it time but the secret may be out when i start looking for vivs at the rep show :whistling2:
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/Bell3_zps62d861c3.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/Bell2_zps398e2539.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/Bell1_zps9cf42af8.jpg]image[/URL]


Yes I have read that book!:') My parents where quite the hippies back in the day aha
Scarlet is a lovely name! Really suits her she is stunning:flrt:


----------



## TillyStar

GoodbyeCourage said:


> Yes I have read that book!:') My parents where quite the hippies back in the day aha
> Scarlet is a lovely name! Really suits her she is stunning:flrt:


Awesome! Love that book  Thanks re Scarlett - not that I can take ANY credit for it  but I bask in her glory. Found out she had a harsh start as a Czech little orphan, bless! Lovingly brought up by Mal into the wonder she is today :flrt: He's going to sort more pix soon, so sweet of him to indulge my obsession... I'll be sharing! 

Meanwhile, more pictures of Bane would be much appreciated, he's soooo cute 

Found out my locusts are most probably mispackaged and I have received large ones... makes sense, most are about 3cm and quite bulky, little monsters! Had a 'fun' time trying to get them out of their bag and into the faunarium in the bathtub, most of them clinging to the bag which is made of perfect stick-to-this-forever material, or the egg carton which was bigger than the faunarium... and their legs with their ability to hold on to anything are a bit freaky when they are double the size and width! Even though I think they're cute, they become somewhat creepy when about 50 of them are hopping around in your bath... Their endearing trait of shrinking back when you approach them remains though, this makes it still OK. Unlike spiders who can go in any direction at lightning speed and have far too many legs (locusts, on the other hand, drop at least one hind leg quite casually if you even look at them!) or cockroaches that SCUTTLE. But maybe one day even touching cockroaches will seem like an OK way to spend 15 mins...

Gonna get another 100 in replacement, will hopefully be the correct size... Not sure what to do with the old ones? Pick out the bigger ones and freeze them I suppose, then they'll be birdfeed for the pigeons and crows... 
The things you become accustomed to when you get into lizards. If anyone told me a year ago (i.e. before I had even considered getting a lizard) that I'd be sorting locusts in my bath and having worms in my fridge, nevermind shopping veg for them, I'd ask them what they were on :lol2:

Ok, mini essay on locusts over... Now it's REALLY time to study (procrastinating much?)


----------



## BK80

My lil gal is starting to chill a bit now, but having only been here 5 days, She can still be a bit jumpy at times. She happily went for a little stroll on my bed today and seemed calm when i handled her. She's till VERY anxious if she thinks i might even be thinking about stroking her... All in good time i guess, i'm delighted with the progress and how calm she was on my hand. She even walked onto my hand willingly at one point 

She is still so tiny though. The guy at the pet store says she is 3 months old, but isn't she a bit small for that age?

It's not through lack of appetite though, she wolfs down her mealies and crickets. Between 6 and 8 a night. So i'm sure she will pile on the grams in no time.

I'm still no wiser on what Morph she is. Any help from a pro on what she is exactly would be most appreciated. 

Here's the latest pics of her being nice and calm, chilling on my hand 




























And a little YouTube vid 

Leopard Gecko's first time going for a stroll. - YouTube


----------



## HforHERP

Want a quick opinion, locusts or crickets?


----------



## Jesterone

HforHERP said:


> Want a quick opinion, locusts or crickets?


Truthfully, both. But to side with one, locusts all the way.


----------



## HforHERP

Jesterone said:


> Truthfully, both. But to side with one, locusts all the way.


I just wasn't sure, i've used both a long with mealworms but couldn't decide which i prefer.


----------



## Jesterone

HforHERP said:


> I just wasn't sure, i've used both a long with mealworms but couldn't decide which i prefer.


Well the best course of action is providing a rich and varied diet. Doing so improves the health and enrichment of your Leo. 

There's just a lot of people that don't like crickets for numerous reasons. 

You could consider Dubias too.


----------



## HforHERP

Jesterone said:


> Well the best course of action is providing a rich and varied diet. Doing so improves the health and enrichment of your Leo.
> 
> There's just a lot of people that don't like crickets for numerous reasons.
> 
> You could consider Dubias too.


Dubias sound quite good. I'm trying alternatives to crickets because my family is getting annoyed at the smell they make when you have lots of them. I tried mealworms but they just made one of my leo's really fat, and the other one seems to not see them properly. 
Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Mr Chad

Locusts all the way between the two but agree dubias are certainly worth a try.


----------



## deanskib

*getting there*

He guys after posting two days ago about ziggy being 4 and a half months old and only weighing 19grams ive no weighed him tonite at 21 grams so im slowly getting him there ive onlyy had him 5 days now but feels like hes always been there love him to bits haha


----------



## TillyStar

*Am I overfeeding? Advice please.*



deanskib said:


> He guys after posting two days ago about ziggy being 4 and a half months old and only weighing 19grams ive no weighed him tonite at 21 grams so im slowly getting him there ive onlyy had him 5 days now but feels like hes always been there love him to bits haha
> 
> image


that's such great news, i'm sure you'll see a rapid improvement and have a very happy gecko 

Ralph has gone into shed AGAIN. i'm wondering if he is a little fat, his body looks a bit out of proportion to his head when he is lying down and kinda floats out. Is this normal? I have read over and over that you can't really overfeed them, esp a growing one, and he hasn't had many waxworms, almost exclusively locusts and mealworms. He eats a LOT but has never vomited anything up. Chunky adults look like the bulk is kind of held in, whereas he, as aforementioned, floats out. Could it be because his young body/skin is softer/thinner than an adult's? Can't photograph him now as he is moody and grey and hiding... He looks normal when he's standing up but it's more when he's splayed out he looks like a right fatty :lol2: it's funny but i don't want to be an irresponsible owner. Advice appreciated : victory:


----------



## retrobangs

Update on girls. Alura us getting bigger everyday 

























Leeloo is about to shed but poor little mite had to come out briefly so could moisten hide. She's all back on now but got a pic of her looking shady lol 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## bigdan110

just got my leos delivered very happy with them :flrt:

will get photos up once they settle in one is a bit scaty :lol2:


----------



## deanskib

bigdan110 said:


> just got my leos delivered very happy with them :flrt:
> 
> will get photos up once they settle in one is a bit scaty :lol2:


Nice what morphs have you got? I never like the idea of getting a leo sent by courier are they well packaged?lol

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## bigdan110

got 2 female mack snows het for raptor and bilz and a unrelated male super snow with the same hets  the females are from giant parents from geckosect  got them off of stephen nelson hes still got plenty of these for sale 

they came in a ventilated shoe box that was inside a rub that was transported in a poly lined and heated rack in a van. im sure its more complicated than that but im not a defra qualified courier. 

i used spence from guardian reptile couriers. they were obvoisly looked after well in transit all were happy warm and active :no1: i was contacted before they were picked up and told when to exspect them. i was given 2 texts once he was near and when i was next :no1:

it would of cost me double what i paid to drive up north to get them and they would of been more stressed if i had so well worth the cost :2thumb: 

my first leos my first time buying from a breeder and my first time using a courier. all in all very impressed need to resist the urge to get them out for cuddles:whistling2:


----------



## DragonFish66

Some nice new geckos i see everyone seems to be getting new ones :2thumb: i have some pics its after tea time so here are the none crickets!!! they also make good Pets :lol2:
These are going to be the starter colony still in fauns for the now but i will be setting up 2 64l rubs with colonys in :2thumb: through i can see it been at least another 6 months to really get under way, You wouldn't think the size of the adults that they would be able to eat them but they do


----------



## Seabas

*Help*

I recently got a leo about 5 inches she is now 6-7 inches and i decided to get her a friend. At a local pet shop i got her a baby albino leo about 1-3 months she is very small compared to the other. At first i placed the baby in the tank with the other. I left and came back 6 hours later. I examined the tank as i lay in my bed and notice that older gecko seems to follow the young one around with its eyes. After doing so she got close and waged its tail in a very slow S shape. She seemed to do this after she left her hide. Which she was in most of the day till 9PM. I have 2 hides one being the largest in the middle which is a log. Once the two crossed paths on top of the log, the oldest froze and examined the young one. She nudged her a couple times until the young one left the scene. I only seen this behavior once. The second time around the young one approached the older one on top of the log and froze as the oldest examined her. After 
that the oldest didn't seem to mind and walked away without nudging her. I'm am still checking out their behaviors and it seems the oldest one is still aware of her being there. They are both females


What should i do? Should i wait and see?


----------



## DragonFish66

Seabas said:


> I recently got a leo about 5 inches she is now 6-7 inches and i decided to get her a friend. At a local pet shop i got her a baby albino leo about 1-3 months she is very small compared to the other. At first i placed the baby in the tank with the other. I left and came back 6 hours later. I examined the tank as i lay in my bed and notice that older gecko seems to follow the young one around with its eyes. After doing so she got close and waged its tail in a very slow S shape. She seemed to do this after she left her hide. Which she was in most of the day till 9PM. I have 2 hides one being the largest in the middle which is a log. Once the two crossed paths on top of the log, the oldest froze and examined the young one. She nudged her a couple times until the young one left the scene. I only seen this behavior once. The second time around the young one approached the older one on top of the log and froze as the oldest examined her. After
> that the oldest didn't seem to mind and walked away without nudging her. I'm am still checking out their behaviors and it seems the oldest one is still aware of her being there. They are both females
> 
> 
> What should i do? Should i wait and see?


If they were mine i would separate them into 2 vivs or rubs i would only try with a female of the same size as the other one and rearrange the decor and add more hides in so its like new Territory for both of them and also have a spare setup just in case but thats just me, i might try some hatchlings next year grown on at the same size :2thumb:


----------



## DragonFish66

Here's one of my new ones when she's big enough now reserved :2thumb: An AptorGlow het eclipse female :mf_dribble:


----------



## Artisan

Seabas said:


> I recently got a leo about 5 inches she is now 6-7 inches and i decided to get her a friend. At a local pet shop i got her a baby albino leo about 1-3 months she is very small compared to the other. At first i placed the baby in the tank with the other. I left and came back 6 hours later. I examined the tank as i lay in my bed and notice that older gecko seems to follow the young one around with its eyes. After doing so she got close and waged its tail in a very slow S shape. She seemed to do this after she left her hide. Which she was in most of the day till 9PM. I have 2 hides one being the largest in the middle which is a log. Once the two crossed paths on top of the log, the oldest froze and examined the young one. She nudged her a couple times until the young one left the scene. I only seen this behavior once. The second time around the young one approached the older one on top of the log and froze as the oldest examined her. After
> that the oldest didn't seem to mind and walked away without nudging her. I'm am still checking out their behaviors and it seems the oldest one is still aware of her being there. They are both females
> 
> 
> What should i do? Should i wait and see?


You need to seperate asap. I wont cohab 2 females of same size nevermind 2 such different sizes. It's asking for trouble. Your bigger one will surely bully and dominate the small one so much that the little one will be too scared to eat or move around and will be stressed to the max.
Issues will go on mostly unnoticed ....as bullying/dominance will happen in the form of "looks" body language, following around. The smaller geck will hide as it will feel unsafe and frightened and probably lose weight and its nerves will be frazzled. 
Eventually (wether its sooner or later - you wont know til it happens) if your bigger geck decides to attack the smaller one.....its going to be messy. Geckos can inflict some nasty wounds and the little one wont stand a chance. As said....it could be a while until it escalates to this.
Leos are solitary creatures, dont want or like company and will sometimes tolerate it.....but under duress.
For the safety of your little baby......seperate into it's own enclosure for its own good : victory:


----------



## DragonFish66

Artisan said:


> You need to seperate asap. I wont cohab 2 females of same size nevermind 2 such different sizes. It's asking for trouble. Your bigger one will surely bully and dominate the small one so much that the little one will be too scared to eat or move around and will be stressed to the max.
> Issues will go on mostly unnoticed ....as bullying/dominance will happen in the form of "looks" body language, following around. The smaller geck will hide as it will feel unsafe and frightened and probably lose weight and its nerves will be frazzled.
> Eventually (wether its sooner or later - you wont know til it happens) if your bigger geck decides to attack the smaller one.....its going to be messy. Geckos can inflict some nasty wounds and the little one wont stand a chance. As said....it could be a while until it escalates to this.
> Leos are solitary creatures, dont want or like company and will sometimes tolerate it.....but under duress.
> For the safety of your little baby......seperate into it's own enclosure for its own good : victory:


You could also say that about breeding time keeping them together through i haven't really looked into breeding yet and how long there kept together that will be a month or two before the season, :lol2: I deff wouldn't suggest a newbie attempt it through there are plenty of people that do keep them together and some are lucky enough to never have a problems But plenty of others that do, I think most that do do so from hatchlings that have grown up together but its is still a risk, I think its like the old argument about keeping on sand some swear by it, others me included think it isn't worth the risk however small it is to keep them on sand


----------



## TillyStar

what's going on here, no replies since 2pm? do you have, like, LIVES or something?? :gasp:

won a vivexotic 3ft viv with thermometer on auction for £30, mate's picking it up, well chuffed. one step closer to having Scarlett at home with me  just need to sort a thermostat, heatmat and non-freaking-out OH now.

and only three or four days til Siri arrives! WOOOO!

just wanted to share that : victory:


----------



## KingRedbeardI

TillyStar said:


> that's such great news, i'm sure you'll see a rapid improvement and have a very happy gecko
> 
> Ralph has gone into shed AGAIN. i'm wondering if he is a little fat, his body looks a bit out of proportion to his head when he is lying down and kinda floats out. Is this normal? I have read over and over that you can't really overfeed them, esp a growing one, and he hasn't had many waxworms, almost exclusively locusts and mealworms. He eats a LOT but has never vomited anything up. Chunky adults look like the bulk is kind of held in, whereas he, as aforementioned, floats out. Could it be because his young body/skin is softer/thinner than an adult's? Can't photograph him now as he is moody and grey and hiding... He looks normal when he's standing up but it's more when he's splayed out he looks like a right fatty :lol2: it's funny but i don't want to be an irresponsible owner. Advice appreciated : victory:


Smaug always looks fatter when he lays down too, it looks sort of how grown beardies do when they lay down but obviously not as fat haha.

He got that shed out of the way of his eye, it's just on his eyelid now, and he tends to keep that eye slightly more closed than the other eye, but it seems to be getting better as the day goes by.


----------



## laksomeister

TillyStar said:


> what's going on here, no replies since 2pm? do you have, like, LIVES or something?? :gasp:
> 
> won a vivexotic 3ft viv with thermometer on auction for £30, mate's picking it up, well chuffed. one step closer to having Scarlett at home with me  just need to sort a thermostat, heatmat and non-freaking-out OH now.
> 
> and only three or four days til Siri arrives! WOOOO!
> 
> just wanted to share that : victory:


Lucky you, I want more lizards too!!! 
Both of mine seem to be in some sort of hibernation preparation stage. Rufus is just chilling in a corner all day except for a basking session or two. And juni is camping out in the warm hide, only coming out for food(small amounts) and to visit her cool side poo location. 
Seems like it will be a lonely winter.. :/


----------



## BuckingFrill

Domino's tail is fattening up nicely, she's settled in well too! Always climbing up a wee tree we got as part of her decor and darting about like a wee looney. Need to get some updated photos of her soon!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## bigdan110

My 3 seem to be settling in well and are eating /pooing . One of the females nearly flipped her hide getting a morio. Could hear her attack the things from the other room she went mental when I got the locusts out damb near took the tongs with it :lol2:


----------



## BK80

TillyStar said:


> what's going on here, no replies since 2pm? do you have, like, LIVES or something?? :gasp:
> 
> won a vivexotic 3ft viv with thermometer on auction for £30, mate's picking it up, well chuffed. one step closer to having Scarlett at home with me  just need to sort a thermostat, heatmat and non-freaking-out OH now.
> 
> and only three or four days til Siri arrives! WOOOO!
> 
> just wanted to share that : victory:


That's a great deal Tilly, congrats. What site was that on? I'd love another set up, perhaps an Arboreal set up with a couple of Cresties  but i have 3 Aquariums and my Leo Viv in my small room so, yeah... Kinda pushing it, lol.


----------



## BK80

Just weighed my little one and she is 11 grams. I think that's a bit small for what is supposedly a 3 month old Gecko. Although i've only had her a week and she's eating very well, no probs with her appetite. What should she be weighing at that age? Do i weigh her weekly or monthly? if so how much should she be putting on every week/month?

I'd really appreciate any tips/advice.


----------



## KingRedbeardI

BK80 said:


> Just weighed my little one and she is 11 grams. I think that's a bit small for what is supposedly a 3 month old Gecko. Although i've only had her a week and she's eating very well, no probs with her appetite. What should she be weighing at that age? Do i weigh her weekly or monthly? if so how much should she be putting on every week/month?
> 
> I'd really appreciate any tips/advice.


Doesn't look as old as 3 months if you ask me. I'd of said about 6 weeks.


----------



## BK80

Yeah, i thought she was a bit small for 3 months too but the guy at the pet stores the register has her down as 3 months... Meh, i dunno, lol.

So is 11 grams a decent weight for her size?

Also how is Smaug? Did he manage to shed that last bit of skin from above his eye?


----------



## KingRedbeardI

BK80 said:


> Yeah, i thought she was a bit small for 3 months too but the guy at the pet stores the register has her down as 3 months... Meh, i dunno, lol.
> 
> So is 11 grams a decent weight for her size?
> 
> Also how is Smaug? Did he manage to shed that last bit of skin from above his eye?


Not sure about weights but from what I can tell from the photos you've uploaded of her & the thickness of the tail Smaug was about that size when I got him, and that was when he was 6 weeks old, he's now 4 months old and is quite a bit chunkier.

And yeh cheers for asking, he hasn't got it all off yet but he's fine


----------



## lizard freak

hi I was wondering if you are good with leopard geckos and breeding?!!


----------



## DragonFish66

BK80 said:


> Just weighed my little one and she is 11 grams. I think that's a bit small for what is supposedly a 3 month old Gecko. Although i've only had her a week and she's eating very well, no probs with her appetite. What should she be weighing at that age? Do i weigh her weekly or monthly? if so how much should she be putting on every week/month?
> 
> I'd really appreciate any tips/advice.


Off what i've seen and told a 2 month old leo that's feeding well should be around 20g the one's i got off a breeder seems to be around this and other leo's she has sold are around this weight, through there's bound to be some that are slow starters i dare say she will catch up at some point :2thumb: I've just had another look at your pics and does seem small i take it your gut loading the food and dusting with vit/min supplements ?


----------



## Artisan

Not been on again much lately as so busy yet again. But am a lil bit excited at having 3 new gecks coming to Artisan Geckos soon


----------



## retrobangs

Artisan said:


> Not been on again much lately as so busy yet again. But am a lil bit excited at having 3 new gecks coming to Artisan Geckos soon


Oh my gosh. Do tell. Morphs x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Artisan

retrobangs said:


> Oh my gosh. Do tell. Morphs x
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


A lovely little jungle mack eclipse, a probable mack eclipse and a stunning reverse stripe RAPTOR (poss mack)......all girlies to go into my SS/S raptor/total eclipse project with Winter & Seren


----------



## deanskib

Just an updated pic on my ziggy, someone told me hes a hypo lol dno if thats right or not










Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## bigdan110

My male has decided he likes pooing in his coco fiber in the moist hide anyone else had this happen ? Any ways to stop him ? Hes spending most if his time in there think hes about to shed. Could this be why hes pooing in there ?


----------



## TillyStar

BK80 said:


> That's a great deal Tilly, congrats. What site was that on? I'd love another set up, perhaps an Arboreal set up with a couple of Cresties  but i have 3 Aquariums and my Leo Viv in my small room so, yeah... Kinda pushing it, lol.


hehe, lucky... stupid financially more like  the dangers of credit cards. i got it from ebay, bid at the last minute and nailed it luckily. as they're the repti-stax vivexotics i can keep 3 on a 50cm cabinet and get away with it, can't stack taller than that though so no more leos now  still want an ornate uro next year but it depends on finances. got a huge flat atm (too huge, heating it costs a bomb) but if i move which i may well do i won't have so much space, so got to think about that esp with a uro!! 
3 aquariums! you keep actual fish, or other lizards in them?



BK80 said:


> Yeah, i thought she was a bit small for 3 months too but the guy at the pet stores the register has her down as 3 months... Meh, i dunno, lol.
> 
> So is 11 grams a decent weight for her size?


def looks younger than 3 months, i can't fully advise on weights as also so new to leo keeping but i read they should gain 7-10g a month as babies so as long as you keep feeding her til she's had enough, she's well and the environment is right then she should gain weight well  also heard from several sources that leos are slow growers in some instances, some not bulking up til they're over a year old (but obv observe them to make sure they still look healthy)!


----------



## BK80

> Off what i've seen and told a 2 month old leo that's feeding well should be around 20g the one's i got off a breeder seems to be around this and other leo's she has sold are around this weight, through there's bound to be some that are slow starters i dare say she will catch up at some point :2thumb: I've just had another look at your pics and does seem small i take it your gut loading the food and dusting with vit/min supplements ?


Yeah, I dust her mealies/crickets with Repashy every 3rd day and normal calci dust the rest of the time. I also dust the bran in the tub my live food is in with a Calci+D3 called "Nutrobal" and i add Potato, Carrot, Apple etc to the tub also 



TillyStar said:


> hehe, lucky... stupid financially more like  the dangers of credit cards. i got it from ebay, bid at the last minute and nailed it luckily. as they're the repti-stax vivexotics i can keep 3 on a 50cm cabinet and get away with it, can't stack taller than that though so no more leos now  still want an ornate uro next year but it depends on finances. got a huge flat atm (too huge, heating it costs a bomb) but if i move which i may well do i won't have so much space, so got to think about that esp with a uro!!
> 3 aquariums! you keep actual fish, or other lizards in them?
> 
> 
> def looks younger than 3 months, i can't fully advise on weights as also so new to leo keeping but i read they should gain 7-10g a month as babies so as long as you keep feeding her til she's had enough, she's well and the environment is right then she should gain weight well  also heard from several sources that leos are slow growers in some instances, some not bulking up til they're over a year old (but obv observe them to make sure they still look healthy)!


Yeah i keep quite a lot of Tropical fish. They were my first love, lol. . I'm not too concerned about my little one, If she wasn't eating then i'd worry but she's hunting down Crickets and guzzling down Mealies so she should start piling on the grams in the coming weeks. No way is she 3 months old though. I think the shop owner was just full of it


----------



## Mal

BK80 said:


> Yeah, I dust her mealies/crickets with Repashy every 3rd day and normal calci dust the rest of the time. I also dust the bran in the tub my live food is in with a Calci+D3 called "Nutrobal" and i add Potato, Carrot, Apple etc to the tub also
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah i keep quite a lot of Tropical fish. They were my first love, lol. . I'm not too concerned about my little one, If she wasn't eating then i'd worry but she's hunting down Crickets and guzzling down Mealies so she should start piling on the grams in the coming weeks. No way is she 3 months old though. I think the shop owner was just full of it


Just quickly scanning this thread while I have a spare five mins. Hope you dont mind me mentioning but your completely negating the benefit of the Repashy calcium plus. Its an extremy finely balanced product with all the ingredients in perfect ratio. Its designed for use at every feed. Adding nutrobal to your gut load sounds good in principle but you run the risk of toxic levels of some of the vits if you are using the Calcium plus correctly. Too much vitamin etc can be just as damaging as too little. The only supplement we add to our gut load is calci clay and powdered bee pollen. Providing you use lots of fresh vegetables you dont need to add vitamins. Leave that aspect to Repashy.


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Can anyone recommend any eye drops for reptiles? Looking into picking one up for Smaug as his left eye possibly has some shed stuck in it and hes been keeping it closed for the most part. Thought id try some eyedrops or something first as ive read about other people taking their geckos to see a vet about similar issues and just being given eye drops or saline solutions so figured I may as well give it a go before I go and spend a lot of money at the vets.


----------



## BK80

Ahh i see, ok. Thanks Mal. I was told to dust my Mealies/Crickets with Repashy once every 3 feeds, then dust with normal Calci Dust the rest of the time. I got the Nutrobal with the starter kit, it has D3 + other mins and vits so i was told it would be good to add to bran/veggies when gut loading my bugs...

So many conflicting methods, lol.


----------



## Mr Chad

Not been on much lately, similar to artisan. Seem to be really busy with life again all of a sudden. My other half has just started a doctorate up at Teesside uni and I've got loads on the go at work at the min. Trying to demonstrate that I'm awesome so get selected for a new team they're setting up- and hopefully a promotion. 

On the Leo front this last week I'm basically down to feed, water, spot clean. Not really had time to get them out for cuddles. Big clean this weekend though so hopefully get some hands on time with them. Especially Lucy as she's Really taming down nicely. If she carries on the way she is I'll look to move her from the exo into a full viv in a few months. Didn't want to stress her with her being so small. 

Some lovely new Leo's on here, I'm getting confused with all the new members and who's Leo is who's lol


----------



## Mr Chad

2 hours and no posts!!!!! You've all got lives!!!! Lol

Sheldon came out for a bit tonight and had a wander about. He likes tattoos and always makes his way up my arm think they confuse him lol


----------



## Lukosis

I've got some spare floor tiles left over from my bathroom (smooth, about half an inch thick) do you think these would be decent for the 'substrate'?

Also, where do people stand with UV lighting for Leos? I know it's not a requirement but I've read a bit about it being potentially beneficially. The viv I have comes with the fitting for a coil (speaking of which I've never used coils for my bearded because of potential problems, I presume these would be the same for Leos?) and was just gonna pop a bulb to emulate day/night cycle because my room is quite dark, but will pop a UVB in if it's beneficial.


----------



## Mr Chad

Lukosis said:


> I've got some spare floor tiles left over from my bathroom (smooth, about half an inch thick) do you think these would be decent for the 'substrate'?
> 
> Also, where do people stand with UV lighting for Leos? I know it's not a requirement but I've read a bit about it being potentially beneficially. The viv I have comes with the fitting for a coil (speaking of which I've never used coils for my bearded because of potential problems, I presume these would be the same for Leos?) and was just gonna pop a bulb to emulate day/night cycle because my room is quite dark, but will pop a UVB in if it's beneficial.


Depends how smooth, you don't want them slippy so there's no grip. Shiny is also bad as they reflect too much light and can be dazzling. Thickness sounds fine though. 

It's a mixd bag wih UV some people swear its beneficial but I don't think there is definitive proof either way. It's just people's opinions of how their Leo's have responded. They do need some light to get a good cycle. I'd also recommend an LED light- just cos they look ace. Disco vivs, they're the future lol


----------



## Lukosis

Thanks for the response. They're not shiny (a Matt grey-ish) but they are very smooth which was my main concern. Just thought it was easier to use something I had but I have plenty of other options available.

Disco Gecko sounds intriguing!


----------



## deanskib

Need help, ive had ziggy for 5 days now and havent found any poo, ive tried bathing him in warm water but nothing, I have emptied his water bowl everyday but twice there was a squigly thing in it and a white residue almost like a powder on the bowl that I washed off is that anything?









Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## Mr Chad

deanskib said:


> Need help, ive had ziggy for 5 days now and havent found any poo, ive tried bathing him in warm water but nothing, I have emptied his water bowl everyday but twice there was a squigly thing in it and a white residue almost like a powder on the bowl that I washed off is that anything?image
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk now Free


If the squiggly thing was brown then tatt was poo. The white stuff will have been the urates. They both come out together. 

They generally always poo in the same place so it looks like they've chosen the water bowl. Either put a second bowl in so one stays clean or move the first to a different place and see if that works. It's normally baby geckos so they should stop it once settled. 

If you have concerns post a pic in here


----------



## deanskib

Mr Chad said:


> If the squiggly thing was brown then tatt was poo. The white stuff will have been the urates. They both come out together.
> 
> They generally always poo in the same place so it looks like they've chosen the water bowl. Either put a second bowl in so one stays clean or move the first to a different place and see if that works. It's normally baby geckos so they should stop it once settled.
> 
> If you have concerns post a pic in here


Oh thats great thanks yeah think hes been going in water bowl then ill put a second one in.









Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## retrobangs

Artisan said:


> A lovely little jungle mack eclipse, a probable mack eclipse and a stunning reverse stripe RAPTOR (poss mack)......all girlies to go into my SS/S raptor/total eclipse project with Winter & Seren


 Can't wait for a hatchling next year 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## retrobangs

TillyStar said:


> what's going on here, no replies since 2pm? do you have, like, LIVES or something?? :gasp:
> 
> won a vivexotic 3ft viv with thermometer on auction for £30, mate's picking it up, well chuffed. one step closer to having Scarlett at home with me  just need to sort a thermostat, heatmat and non-freaking-out OH now.
> 
> and only three or four days til Siri arrives! WOOOO!
> 
> just wanted to share that : victory:


Omg Tilly. I think you need to do my beating for me please. Been dying to get another viv exotic 3ft as Alura's 2ft just isn't cutting it even with ledge. She's huge. Reckon this might be why she's sulking too .

Your amazing lol if u see any thee good bargains let me know 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## TillyStar

Siri arrives tomorrow morning at 7.30am!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Rarely have i been so pleased about getting up early on a Saturday 



deanskib said:


> Just an updated pic on my ziggy, someone told me hes a hypo lol dno if thats right or not
> 
> image
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk now Free


in my inexperienced view he looks like a hypo from what i can see. he's an absolute babe, love his little face!!!!!



Mr Chad said:


> Not been on much lately, similar to artisan. Seem to be really busy with life again all of a sudden. My other half has just started a doctorate up at Teesside uni and I've got loads on the go at work at the min. Trying to demonstrate that I'm awesome so get selected for a new team they're setting up- and hopefully a promotion.
> 
> On the Leo front this last week I'm basically down to feed, water, spot clean. Not really had time to get them out for cuddles. Big clean this weekend though so hopefully get some hands on time with them. Especially Lucy as she's Really taming down nicely. If she carries on the way she is I'll look to move her from the exo into a full viv in a few months. Didn't want to stress her with her being so small.
> 
> Some lovely new Leo's on here, I'm getting confused with all the new members and who's Leo is who's lol


so great to hear a little about what other RFUKers do day to day  fingers crossed for the promotion. you're OBVIOUSLY awesome!! 

i'm struggling a little too to connect new faces and leos but delighted with fresh blood (also, mine doesn't seem quite as fresh anymore, yay!!)



Mr Chad said:


> 2 hours and no posts!!!!! You've all got lives!!!! Lol
> 
> Sheldon came out for a bit tonight and had a wander about. He likes tattoos and always makes his way up my arm think they confuse him lol
> 
> image
> 
> image


the bottom tattoo in particular looks VERY interesting and pretty intricate!! very good of you as well to provide that kind of mental stimulation for your leos :lol2:



Lukosis said:


> I've got some spare floor tiles left over from my bathroom (smooth, about half an inch thick) do you think these would be decent for the 'substrate'?
> 
> Also, where do people stand with UV lighting for Leos? I know it's not a requirement but I've read a bit about it being potentially beneficially. The viv I have comes with the fitting for a coil (speaking of which I've never used coils for my bearded because of potential problems, I presume these would be the same for Leos?) and was just gonna pop a bulb to emulate day/night cycle because my room is quite dark, but will pop a UVB in if it's beneficial.


my slate is 4mm thick, 5mm in places, and i lose about 1.5 degrees celsius through it - so half an inch which would be over 10mm sounds like you might lose too much heat (dep on how high your thermostat goes of course - mine only goes to 34)? dep how porous it is a guess but just something to be aware of.

from what i hear re UV, if you have any albinos it can be harmful to them, less of a worry with any non-albinos, but personally i haven't read much in favour of it other than that it doesn't do any harm to non-albinos. 



deanskib said:


> Need help, ive had ziggy for 5 days now and havent found any poo, ive tried bathing him in warm water but nothing, I have emptied his water bowl everyday but twice there was a squigly thing in it and a white residue almost like a powder on the bowl that I washed off is that anything?image
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk now Free


def sounds like poo  that's good news at least, if a little inconsiderate of him :gasp::lol2:



retrobangs said:


> Omg Tilly. I think you need to do my beating for me please. Been dying to get another viv exotic 3ft as Alura's 2ft just isn't cutting it even with ledge. She's huge. Reckon this might be why she's sulking too .
> 
> Your amazing lol if u see any thee good bargains let me know
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


it was pure luck really, that it was so close to me (or rather, close to my mate's company) and hardly anyone else bid - but Dragonfish says he picked up two for £15 each recently - makes me feel like i've almost been cheated!!!  just keep looking on ebay, i have seen quite a few for around the £30 mark and if no one bids then you're in for a treat! just realised they have the option of listing items in 'distance - nearest first' which is very helpful if you don't drive! you can still pick up 3ft vivexotices for around £44, presumably the old batch swell sold for £39. will def let you know if i see anything though.. whereabouts do you live roughly? x


----------



## deanskib

TillyStar said:


> Siri arrives tomorrow morning at 7.30am!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Rarely have i been so pleased about getting up early on a Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> in my inexperienced view he looks like a hypo from what i can see. he's an absolute babe, love his little face!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> so great to hear a little about what other RFUKers do day to day  fingers crossed for the promotion. you're OBVIOUSLY awesome!!
> 
> i'm struggling a little too to connect new faces and leos but delighted with fresh blood (also, mine doesn't seem quite as fresh anymore, yay!!)
> 
> def sounds like poo  that's good news at least, if a little inconsiderate of him :gasp::lol2:


Thanks tilly yeah think it was poop hes stomach isnt swallen or anything ane hes put on 5 gramms in 6 days bringing him from 4 and a half months old and weighing 19grams to a far better 24 grams which still isnt enough but gettin better  hes happy and getting healthier so thats the main thing, he fell asleep between my cupped hands last night cauae I always have warm hands I measured my hand temp after it was 92farenheit haha hotter than his viv slightly lol. 









Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## TillyStar

deanskib said:


> Thanks tilly yeah think it was poop hes stomach isnt swallen or anything ane hes put on 5 gramms in 6 days bringing him from 4 and a half months old and weighing 19grams to a far better 24 grams which still isnt enough but gettin better  hes happy and getting healthier so thats the main thing, he fell asleep between my cupped hands last night cauae I always have warm hands I measured my hand temp after it was 92farenheit haha hotter than his viv slightly lol.
> image
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk now Free


that's wonderful!! Ralph is still pretty edgy when i hold him, a slow burner in that respect but i'll get there with him in time  
well done you on getting the weight up, sounds like you're doing an amazing job : victory:


----------



## retrobangs

TillyStar said:


> Siri arrives tomorrow morning at 7.30am!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Rarely have i been so pleased about getting up early on a Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> in my inexperienced view he looks like a hypo from what i can see. he's an absolute babe, love his little face!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> so great to hear a little about what other RFUKers do day to day  fingers crossed for the promotion. you're OBVIOUSLY awesome!!
> 
> i'm struggling a little too to connect new faces and leos but delighted with fresh blood (also, mine doesn't seem quite as fresh anymore, yay!!)
> 
> 
> 
> the bottom tattoo in particular looks VERY interesting and pretty intricate!! very good of you as well to provide that kind of mental stimulation for your leos :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> my slate is 4mm thick, 5mm in places, and i lose about 1.5 degrees celsius through it - so half an inch which would be over 10mm sounds like you might lose too much heat (dep on how high your thermostat goes of course - mine only goes to 34)? dep how porous it is a guess but just something to be aware of.
> 
> from what i hear re UV, if you have any albinos it can be harmful to them, less of a worry with any non-albinos, but personally i haven't read much in favour of it other than that it doesn't do any harm to non-albinos.
> 
> 
> 
> def sounds like poo  that's good news at least, if a little inconsiderate of him :gasp::lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> it was pure luck really, that it was so close to me (or rather, close to my mate's company) and hardly anyone else bid - but Dragonfish says he picked up two for £15 each recently - makes me feel like i've almost been cheated!!!  just keep looking on ebay, i have seen quite a few for around the £30 mark and if no one bids then you're in for a treat! just realised they have the option of listing items in 'distance - nearest first' which is very helpful if you don't drive! you can still pick up 3ft vivexotices for around £44, presumably the old batch swell sold for £39. will def let you know if i see anything though.. whereabouts do you live roughly? x


Cheers sweety. I live south east in Essex 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## TillyStar

had to cross-post this one of Ralph sleeping! He looks like a real fat Heffa in this one, hahaha


----------



## Mr Chad

TillyStar said:


> had to cross-post this one of Ralph sleeping! He looks like a real fat Heffa in this one, hahaha
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/P1080741_zpsbd5d52b7.jpg]image[/URL]


That is one comfy gecko!

Here's my tatts






About 20 hours in total I think. Currently planning a new one


----------



## retrobangs

TillyStar said:


> had to cross-post this one of Ralph sleeping! He looks like a real fat Heffa in this one, hahaha
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/P1080741_zpsbd5d52b7.jpg]image[/URL]


Awww that's super cute


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## TillyStar

@ Mr Chad (i'm sure i pressed quote and saw it come up in my reply box, no idea what happened to the quote though?? 

wow, they look awesome (i know i over-use that word but it is so descriptive!). is there significance attached to them in terms of meaning or did you just like them? the bottom one is my favourite, it looks almost japanese. love the tree!


----------



## deanskib

TillyStar said:


> that's wonderful!! Ralph is still pretty edgy when i hold him, a slow burner in that respect but i'll get there with him in time
> well done you on getting the weight up, sounds like you're doing an amazing job : victory:


Thanks tilly  how olds ralph then? And yeah his weight is gettin there just givin him a nice balance of hoppers wax worms and crickets aswell as his meal worms just to stop him gettin bored, I feed him everything by hand apart from meal worms there just in a dish and then ill throw a cricket or hopper in for him to give him sumet to do.

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## DragonFish66

Mr Chad said:


> That is one comfy gecko!
> 
> Here's my tatts
> 
> http://s13.photobucket.com/albums/a...17fc1fe3bcb1c743de4cb1efa13fe_zpsd7c7b61b.jpgimage
> http://s13.photobucket.com/albums/a...1b6cf2dc85745ccabee93853348e0_zpse5800f8d.jpgimage
> 
> http://s13.photobucket.com/albums/a...7cc03ee7976ad3483a43cb651b548_zps36c43e5d.jpgimage
> 
> About 20 hours in total I think. Currently planning a new one


You cant beat koi fantastic fish i used to have some along with the tropical fish :2thumb: here's a couple i was growing on in tanks :mf_dribble:


----------



## retrobangs

Peekaboo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Mr Chad

TillyStar said:


> @ Mr Chad (i'm sure i pressed quote and saw it come up in my reply box, no idea what happened to the quote though??
> 
> wow, they look awesome (i know i over-use that word but it is so descriptive!). is there significance attached to them in terms of meaning or did you just like them? the bottom one is my favourite, it looks almost japanese. love the tree!


I like the Japanese style and let the artist use his imagination, it was just a rough idea I had and I think japenese style trees are beautiful.

The pacman on my leg is personal, it's my nickname and has been since I was small. PAC is my initials. 

My next one will be personal too. I want the text "sometimes goodbye is a second chance" and then a Staffordshire knot and Yorkshire rose to show where I'm from and where I am now and made my home. Want a few other bits with it but still having ideas. 

Dragon fish, I love koi my dad has had them in his pond for about 13 years.


----------



## retrobangs

Little chunk in the making lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## TillyStar

deanskib said:


> Thanks tilly  how olds ralph then? And yeah his weight is gettin there just givin him a nice balance of hoppers wax worms and crickets aswell as his meal worms just to stop him gettin bored, I feed him everything by hand apart from meal worms there just in a dish and then ill throw a cricket or hopper in for him to give him sumet to do.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk now Free


sounds great and he's obviously very happy. ralph is 5 months now, i've only had him for nearly 2 months so far. it's partly my fault he hasn't been out more, have had a lot going on in my home life and not been able to just sit down outside the viv for 20 mins at a time with my hand. things are changing a bit now so will have a bit more free evening time. he is totally chilled about my hand in the viv, doesn't even move when i pick up the geckocave next to him to spray it - he is just a little reluctant to come out mostly and nervous out and about... but the way i look at it is he'll hopefully live 15-20 years so no rush, and he'll chill with age as well - though of course i'd love it if i'd had him a few days and he fell asleep in my hand. maybe one of the other two i'm getting will be more relaxed - or maybe they'll be nutters! haha 



retrobangs said:


> image
> 
> Peekaboo
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


:flrt: sweetie-pie



Mr Chad said:


> I like the Japanese style and let the artist use his imagination, it was just a rough idea I had and I think japenese style trees are beautiful.
> 
> The pacman on my leg is personal, it's my nickname and has been since I was small. PAC is my initials.
> 
> My next one will be personal too. I want the text "sometimes goodbye is a second chance" and then a Staffordshire knot and Yorkshire rose to show where I'm from and where I am now and made my home. Want a few other bits with it but still having ideas.
> 
> Dragon fish, I love koi my dad has had them in his pond for about 13 years.


'sometimes goodbye is a second chance' is a great line, i'm interpreting it in my own way and there'll be several ways of reading it. if i wasn't such a wuss i'd love a tattoo but i am the worst for pain :blush: i know it's lame. staffordshire and yorkshire are both awesome places. i used to have a friend from salt in staffordshire and i loved it there... and yorkshire, esp around saltburn, is a very special place to me. 

japanese trees ARE beautful... might get myself a little bonsai tree for my birthday next month, now there's an idea! : victory:


----------



## TillyStar

retrobangs said:


> image
> image
> Little chunk in the making lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


wow, she looks amazing! love that tail.


----------



## DragonFish66

Well 4 leos cleaned and fed Tea break now then its the young un then onto all the snails and after another break, on to watering the snakes and spot cleaning them all busy tonight  the youngest super hypo is now called smiley as she's become brave and always got a grin across her face very original :lol2:


----------



## deanskib

TillyStar said:


> sounds great and he's obviously very happy. ralph is 5 months now, i've only had him for nearly 2 months so far. it's partly my fault he hasn't been out more, have had a lot going on in my home life and not been able to just sit down outside the viv for 20 mins at a time with my hand. things are changing a bit now so will have a bit more free evening time. he is totally chilled about my hand in the viv, doesn't even move when i pick up the geckocave next to him to spray it - he is just a little reluctant to come out mostly and nervous out and about... but the way i look at it is he'll hopefully live 15-20 years so no rush, and he'll chill with age as well - though of course i'd love it if i'd had him a few days and he fell asleep in my hand. maybe one of the other two i'm getting will be more relaxed - or maybe they'll be nutters! haha


Im sure he will come roubd to you im nt really sure y ziggy is so chill lol, how much does ure ralph weigh? Just to gimme an idea  ill attach a different pic of ziggy so u can have a better look.xx



















Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## TillyStar

deanskib said:


> Im sure he will come roubd to you im nt really sure y ziggy is so chill lol, how much does ure ralph weigh? Just to gimme an idea  ill attach a different pic of ziggy so u can have a better look.xx
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk now Free


i'll win him over! he is v curious, just a bit edgy. i sat at the table this eve with the viv door open, he came out about 4 times, did a quick round and scampered back in, very funny. the last time he obviously felt he'd overdone it cos he went into, and stayed in, his hot hide (he never goes in there usually, only when he has had a little scare or feels violated in some way, hehe). last time i weighed him, about a week ago, he weighed 37g, i think he must weigh at least 40 now, piling it on and the tail is getting bigger and bigger. i've swapped him to medium hoppers now from small so he has to work a bit harder for them, these medium ones are much bigger and have some power in their jump!

ziggy is sooooo cute, love him. from my limited knowledge i'd stick with the hypo description, but whether he is a hypo tangerine or some other combo i couldn't tell you!


----------



## deanskib

TillyStar said:


> i'll win him over! he is v curious, just a bit edgy. i sat at the table this eve with the viv door open, he came out about 4 times, did a quick round and scampered back in, very funny. the last time he obviously felt he'd overdone it cos he went into, and stayed in, his hot hide (he never goes in there usually, only when he has had a little scare or feels violated in some way, hehe). last time i weighed him, about a week ago, he weighed 37g, i think he must weigh at least 40 now, piling it on and the tail is getting bigger and bigger. i've swapped him to medium hoppers now from small so he has to work a bit harder for them, these medium ones are much bigger and have some power in their jump!
> 
> ziggy is sooooo cute, love him. from my limited knowledge i'd stick with the hypo description, but whether he is a hypo tangerine or some other combo i couldn't tell you!


Yeah he is a cutie haha, yeah ralph is nearly 40grammes and ziggy is only about 15 days younger and is only just over half ralphs weight so ill keep bulking him up for now lol, he wnt stop eating, he didnt want to go back in his viv last night and I was worried he would get too cold so I put a hot water bottle on the sofa (only warm water) and he sat on it for about an hour next to me he loves bein with me but he hates my missus I dno y lol she feeds him and he likes her but if she has no food he runs away and tried to bite her haha hes obviously my pet 










Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## laksomeister

Mr Chad said:


> My next one will be personal too. I want the text "sometimes goodbye is a second chance" and then a Staffordshire knot and Yorkshire rose to show where I'm from and where I am now and made my home. Want a few other bits with it but still having ideas.


From the shinedown song is it?.. 
I like tats with a meaning to them(mine does), or else I feel you might regret them later on in life.. 




TillyStar said:


> 'sometimes goodbye is a second chance' is a great line, i'm interpreting it in my own way and there'll be several ways of reading it. if i wasn't such a wuss i'd love a tattoo but i am the worst for pain :blush: i know it's lame. staffordshire and yorkshire are both awesome places. i used to have a friend from salt in staffordshire and i loved it there... and yorkshire, esp around saltburn, is a very special place to me.


I'm not gonna lie, they hurt! It's easier to endure if you have a view of the tat in making, it's way worse when you can't see, imo. Not to put you off or anything, I think the pain is worth it if it means something special to you


----------



## TillyStar

Siri is here!!!!!! Yay!!! she went straight into the hot hide, which happens to be quite a huge hide really (may need to swap for a smaller temporarily actually) but didn't go all the way into the dark corner, and i can see she's gone straight to sleep, all splayed out, soaking up the warmth.

annoyingly i couldn't put the second level table thing in - my OH hadn't glued it together so i had to do it yesterday and it still smelled a bit last night, so have to air it for a few days probably! oh well, life goes on but am quite annoyed with myself i didn't make sure it was all fixed ages ago.

just gone in to sneak a peek and she's awake now, exploring - she has the little smile i fell in love with, a really contended look on her face quite naturally!! 

couldn't resist taking two quick pictures... here she is!! 









laksomeister said:


> From the shinedown song is it?..
> I like tats with a meaning to them(mine does), or else I feel you might regret them later on in life..
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not gonna lie, they hurt! It's easier to endure if you have a view of the tat in making, it's way worse when you can't see, imo. Not to put you off or anything, I think the pain is worth it if it means something special to you


i think that's absolutely key - true meaning will mean you shouldn't regret it. i think at 35 i am probably mature enough to choose wisely, i have a few sentences i'd like and also a little scorpion (scorpio is my star sign and i identify with it 100%) but the paaaaaaaaaaain... i saw my ex have a tribal tattoo over her whole foot, so lots of filling in with black, she didn't seem bothered at all but she is a tough little cookie.



deanskib said:


> Yeah he is a cutie haha, yeah ralph is nearly 40grammes and ziggy is only about 15 days younger and is only just over half ralphs weight so ill keep bulking him up for now lol, he wnt stop eating, he didnt want to go back in his viv last night and I was worried he would get too cold so I put a hot water bottle on the sofa (only warm water) and he sat on it for about an hour next to me he loves bein with me but he hates my missus I dno y lol she feeds him and he likes her but if she has no food he runs away and tried to bite her haha hes obviously my pet
> 
> image
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk now Free


oh wow, i just love him more! i love it that he doesn't want to go back in. he clearly recognises his saviour  he'll grow in no time. i was a little worried re ralph when i first had him re weight, he was quite small compared to many leos, but now i worry he may get too fat! haha!


----------



## deanskib

TillyStar said:


> Siri is here!!!!!! Yay!!! she went straight into the hot hide, which happens to be quite a huge hide really (may need to swap for a smaller temporarily actually) but didn't go all the way into the dark corner, and i can see she's gone straight to sleep, all splayed out, soaking up the warmth.
> 
> annoyingly i couldn't put the second level table thing in - my OH hadn't glued it together so i had to do it yesterday and it still smelled a bit last night, so have to air it for a few days probably! oh well, life goes on but am quite annoyed with myself i didn't make sure it was all fixed ages ago.
> 
> just gone in to sneak a peek and she's awake now, exploring - she has the little smile i fell in love with, a really contended look on her face quite naturally!!
> 
> couldn't resist taking two quick pictures... here she is!!
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/P1080742_zps7122d468.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/P1080743_zps4b5caff5.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think that's absolutely key - true meaning will mean you shouldn't regret it. i think at 35 i am probably mature enough to choose wisely, i have a few sentences i'd like and also a little scorpion (scorpio is my star sign and i identify with it 100%) but the paaaaaaaaaaain... i saw my ex have a tribal tattoo over her whole foot, so lots of filling in with black, she didn't seem bothered at all but she is a tough little cookie.
> 
> 
> 
> oh wow, i just love him more! i love it that he doesn't want to go back in. he clearly recognises his saviour  he'll grow in no time. i was a little worried re ralph when i first had him re weight, he was quite small compared to many leos, but now i worry he may get too fat! haha!


Ide rather him be a bit chubby than be at the weight he is nw x

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

All so cute, 

I'm just catching up cos I've been away on holiday and then had the worst Jetlag AND had to go into work with Jetlag so my brain has been mush. I have to say I missed my lizards so much while I was away, I got in from a 15 hour journey and was like 'ok cuddle time' :lol2:, I was a bit worried they would have forgotten me but nah.....straight outta their hides and onto my hand :flrt: momma home (now where's dinner)


----------



## Darknomad

:flrt: the tail :flrt:
yup no one told me about the little wiggle just before pouncing on there food

im the new guardian of a pair of female mack snows both babies. when there settled in ill get some photo's on here as i know photos are very very important or ill get a :whip:

they have meal-worms 24/7 powdered in repashy calcium plus. and crickets tweezer fed and hand fed deppending on how bold there being.
active at night hidey during the day if im around at least.
its like having a pair of kit-kat roller skating panda's :lol2:


----------



## TillyStar

lizards on the brain is not always a good thing!! i was trying to find out how long to cook chicken thighs for in a casserole (they seem really chewy!) and mistakenly typed in 'leopard gecko in casserole'... :roll2:you'll be glad to know no results relating to this came up :lol2:


----------



## laksomeister

Darknomad said:


> :flrt: the tail :flrt:
> yup no one told me about the little wiggle just before pouncing on there food
> 
> im the new guardian of a pair of female mack snows both babies. when there settled in ill get some photo's on here as i know photos are very very important or ill get a :whip:


I looove the tail wiggle!! Only happens when I'm feeding crix or dubias that she knows will get away otherwise.
And yes, pics ASAP! ^^
And that reminds me I recorded the cutest video ever of Juni checking out my hand a while ago, will upload and link it here


----------



## Darknomad

Mine are only 7 /8 weeks old so pretty quick and a bit clumsy lol but so loveable with the tail wiggle. Named them miley and montana relevant to current trends will have a boy supersnow hopefully next year name reserved atm at. Twerk .dont hate me....


----------



## Artisan

Zumzum's - Tremper MP. Grabbed a pic while was doing a full clean out of all the girls today.


----------



## laksomeister

Here's my vid of Juni: Leopard gecko investigating - YouTube
Seems she's a bit on edge, but waaay too curious to walk away ^^

All of your pics though... :mf_dribble:


----------



## Big Red One

Ugly










Ugly










Ugly










Ugly










Ugly










Ugly










Ugly. 










Just a few uglies.....


----------



## Artisan

Big Red One said:


> Ugly
> 
> image
> 
> Ugly
> 
> image
> 
> Ugly
> 
> image
> 
> Ugly
> 
> image
> 
> Ugly
> 
> image
> 
> Ugly
> 
> image
> 
> Ugly.
> 
> image
> 
> Just a few uglies.....


 I prefer to call them BLuglies.....Bloody Lovely uglies


----------



## DragonFish66

Big Red One said:


> Ugly
> 
> image
> 
> Ugly
> 
> image
> 
> Ugly
> 
> image
> 
> Ugly
> 
> image
> 
> Ugly
> 
> image
> 
> Ugly
> 
> image
> 
> Ugly.
> 
> image
> 
> Just a few uglies.....


Anything but :lol2:


----------



## kymberley

My murphy patternless Opel



http://i1262.photobucket.com/albums/ii603/kymogilvie123/Opel/loveit.jpg


----------



## retrobangs

laksomeister said:


> Here's my vid of Juni: Leopard gecko investigating - YouTube
> Seems she's a bit on edge, but waaay too curious to walk away ^^
> 
> All of your pics though... :mf_dribble:


Wow what a moment. How fantastic you managed to get it on camera. My Leeloo did this with me for about three days before coming out properly  

She looks very at ease when she's actually at your hand. Very sweet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## retrobangs

kymberley said:


> My murphy patternless Opel
> 
> 
> 
> http://i1262.photobucket.com/albums/ii603/kymogilvie123/Opel/loveit.jpg


Aw hahaha looking rather bemused at the whole situation


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## retrobangs

Big Red One said:


> Ugly
> 
> image
> 
> Ugly
> 
> image
> 
> Ugly
> 
> image
> 
> Ugly
> 
> image
> 
> Ugly
> 
> image
> 
> Ugly
> 
> image
> 
> Ugly.
> 
> image
> 
> Just a few uglies.....


Not uglies by any means. Loving the pics 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## BK80

Ok guys and gals. I need some advice on the whole "Red Light" thing. I've heard many times that Leopard Gecko's, like all reptiles, cannot see the red light spectrum and so a mild red light bulb shining at night in the Gecko's viv will not bother it at all, allowing the owner to view the Gecko's nocturnal activity without it even noticing.

However i've now heard conflicting reports that Gecko's can actually see red light and it does bother them... So which to believe? lol. I'd like to use a red light to view mt Leo at night. But not at the expense of her happiness/natural behavior.

What are your own experiences?

Thanks guys


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

Totally horribly ugly BRO :lol2: I'll take the 3rd one off your hands if you like, save you looking at it :whistling2:



Big Red One said:


> Ugly
> 
> image
> 
> Ugly
> 
> image
> 
> Ugly
> 
> image
> 
> Ugly
> 
> image
> 
> Ugly
> 
> image
> 
> Ugly
> 
> image
> 
> Ugly.
> 
> image
> 
> Just a few uglies.....


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

I don't know about red lights but I use blue LEDs in the evening and they don't seem to notice them (or if they do, they don't mind). I do have them dimmed right down though, just enough for me to see in 



BK80 said:


> Ok guys and gals. I need some advice on the whole "Red Light" thing. I've heard many times that Leopard Gecko's, like all reptiles, cannot see the red light spectrum and so a mild red light bulb shining at night in the Gecko's viv will not bother it at all, allowing the owner to view the Gecko's nocturnal activity without it even noticing.
> 
> However i've now heard conflicting reports that Gecko's can actually see red light and it does bother them... So which to believe? lol. I'd like to use a red light to view mt Leo at night. But not at the expense of her happiness/natural behavior.
> 
> What are your own experiences?
> 
> Thanks guys


----------



## BuckingFrill

heatherjhenshaw said:


> I don't know about red lights but I use blue LEDs in the evening and they don't seem to notice them (or if they do, they don't mind). I do have them dimmed right down though, just enough for me to see in


Yeah. People say depending on the reptile, they can't see red or blue on the spectrum. For some it's both! I don't know what it'd be for leos though. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## retrobangs

I thought it would also be nice to share pics of the girls enjoying their homes

Leeloo loves climbing


















































Peekaboo










nom nom


















Hello










Leeloo's viv










Just one of Leeloo and Daddy












Alura does her fair share of climbing too










Peekaboo


















Hello










Alura's viv










Just one of Alura and mummy - trying to hold her to show how big she's getting lol, long long long leo


----------



## laksomeister

retrobangs said:


> Wow what a moment. How fantastic you managed to get it on camera. My Leeloo did this with me for about three days before coming out properly
> 
> She looks very at ease when she's actually at your hand. Very sweet
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


This wasn't her first time, i've handled her plenty of times before but she's still cautious. This time I was cleaning up some repashy from the night before and she woke up wondering what all the ruckus was about!


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

I absolutely MUST get some small shelves for my Leo's vivs, I keep saying I will and then never see any, I rarely 'go out shopping' and there is no Wilkinsons near me :bash:



retrobangs said:


> I thought it would also be nice to share pics of the girls enjoying their homes
> 
> Leeloo loves climbing
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> Peekaboo
> 
> image
> 
> nom nom
> 
> image
> image
> 
> Hello
> 
> image
> 
> Leeloo's viv
> 
> image
> 
> Just one of Leeloo and Daddy
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> Alura does her fair share of climbing too
> 
> image
> 
> Peekaboo
> 
> image
> image
> 
> Hello
> 
> image
> 
> Alura's viv
> 
> image
> 
> Just one of Alura and mummy - trying to hold her to show how big she's getting lol, long long long leo
> 
> image


----------



## retrobangs

BK80 said:


> Ok guys and gals. I need some advice on the whole "Red Light" thing. I've heard many times that Leopard Gecko's, like all reptiles, cannot see the red light spectrum and so a mild red light bulb shining at night in the Gecko's viv will not bother it at all, allowing the owner to view the Gecko's nocturnal activity without it even noticing.
> 
> However i've now heard conflicting reports that Gecko's can actually see red light and it does bother them... So which to believe? lol. I'd like to use a red light to view mt Leo at night. But not at the expense of her happiness/natural behavior.
> 
> What are your own experiences?
> 
> Thanks guys


I have leds that will go every colour and have tested both, mine will not come out with any shade or red but will with blue.

Could just be my leos personal preference but if you sit in dark yourself you may find your own eyes find it easier to look at dark blue than red, also blue is a closer simulation for moonlight than red which would be sunset I guess


----------



## Lukosis

I've posted this around a few times but (as ever with reptiles!) am getting a barrage of different opinions. But thought I'd ask here as my questions are specific to the keeping of Leos.
What would you suggest with Leos re:Thermostats for heat mats?
I keep reading that 'mat stats' or 'on/off' stats fluctuate too much and that a pulse stat is better. I could get a komodo on/off today but I've heard bad things about this one in particular too.

So what I'm asking is basically is the fluctuation really a problem with a mat stat for Leos?
and does/has anyone have/had the komodo on/off stat and what did/do you think?

Thanks


----------



## retrobangs

Lukosis said:


> I've posted this around a few times but (as ever with reptiles!) am getting a barrage of different opinions. But thought I'd ask here as my questions are specific to the keeping of Leos.
> What would you suggest with Leos re:Thermostats for heat mats?
> I keep reading that 'mat stats' or 'on/off' stats fluctuate too much and that a pulse stat is better. I could get a komodo on/off today but I've heard bad things about this one in particular too.
> 
> So what I'm asking is basically is the fluctuation really a problem with a mat stat for Leos?
> and does/has anyone have/had the komodo on/off stat and what did/do you think?
> 
> Thanks


I've had two brands of mat stats and providing you have a better make the fluctuation is not a problem at all I can promise u it's about degree and half, 2 max. My other was 4 which was too much. 

I recommend habistat mat stat which is perfectly fine thermostat and I have habistat heat mats attached to them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## retrobangs

laksomeister said:


> This wasn't her first time, i've handled her plenty of times before but she's still cautious. This time I was cleaning up some repashy from the night before and she woke up wondering what all the ruckus was about!


Awww cute. I'm sure she won't be cautious soon then. Apart from on a funny day which they all seem to have lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## retrobangs

heatherjhenshaw said:


> I absolutely MUST get some small shelves for my Leo's vivs, I keep saying I will and then never see any, I rarely 'go out shopping' and there is no Wilkinsons near me :bash:


B&Q, eBay, The Range or just short bits of thinner wood from anywhere an sand all edges. That's what I did with my longest piece of wood 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Lukosis

The shelves look fantastic!
What is the 'substrate' on the ground? It looks like paper?


----------



## retrobangs

Lukosis said:


> The shelves look fantastic!
> What is the 'substrate' on the ground? It looks like paper?


Thank you. Substrate is cream vinyl non adhesive from The Range. 5.50 metre 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## deanskib

Bit off topic but thought ide share, found a abandoned dog at 1am this morning and brought him home, my leo ziggy is amazed by the little jackrussel cross but the dog is terrified of my little ziggy haha









Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Nice of you to do that, I've seen dogs roaming around by themselves a few times but can't bring them home as my dog has a problem with humping. :lol2:


----------



## Darknomad

laksomeister said:


> Here's my vid of Juni: Leopard gecko investigating - YouTube
> Seems she's a bit on edge, but waaay too curious to walk away ^^
> 
> All of your pics though... :mf_dribble:


Lover her looks is she a supersnow?


----------



## Waynewilk7891

*How do i do pics ??*

How do i add a pic guys?


----------



## BK80

Waynewilk7891 said:


> How do i add a pic guys?


There are free image hosting websites where you can upload pics from your computer onto forums etc.

This is the one i use: TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting

1. Click "Browse" and a box to your computer will open up, navigate to where your pic is located and either double click it or select open.

2. hit the "resize" drop down box and choose "message Board" (640x480)

3.Click "upload Now" and then type in whatever it asks you in the "answer" column"

4. The site will then upload your pic and take you to a screen with your pic and 4 links on the left, all you need to do now is copy all the writing INSIDE the second box (underneath where it says "IMG Code for Forums & Message Boards)

5. Paste it in you post on here, it will look something like this:










but without the spaces.

That's it... Voila, You should be posting pics like a pro


----------



## Waynewilk7891

*Wehey check out my tremper. Thx for that*


----------



## Waynewilk7891

From his size .approx 10 inch and his weight being 91 grams would anyone class him as giant


----------



## retrobangs

deanskib said:


> Bit off topic but thought ide share, found a abandoned dog at 1am this morning and brought him home, my leo ziggy is amazed by the little jackrussel cross but the dog is terrified of my little ziggy hahaimageimage
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk now Free


Awwww I like rescue stories 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## retrobangs

Waynewilk7891 said:


> From his size .approx 10 inch and his weight being 91 grams would anyone class him as giant


I think it's when they over 100-110 and 1-2 inches longer depending if fully grown on not. Don't hold me to it though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Waynewilk7891

Yea hes fully grown i got him 4 month ago hes meant to be approx 3 yrs old


----------



## Waynewilk7891

Retrobangs are u any good at determining morphs of geckos. I bought a lovely baby ysterday and they dint know the morph it looks pretty standard coulours but alot different patterning


----------



## BuckingFrill

Waynewilk7891 said:


> Retrobangs are u any good at determining morphs of geckos. I bought a lovely baby ysterday and they dint know the morph it looks pretty standard coulours but alot different patterning


Post a picture and no doubt someone on here will know! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Waynewilk7891

*Help morph my gecko lol .. plz*


----------



## BuckingFrill

Waynewilk7891 said:


> image


Whatever it is it's gorgeous. I love the banding on it! I don't think it's normal, but I'm not very good at leo morphs yet. Only the obvious ones, haha.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Waynewilk7891

Lol i got 14 leopards all together n not rly seen 1 like this its more silver than lavender hpefully some1 give me a rough clue.thx for comment neway


----------



## BK80

My gentle little Leo isn't quite as timid and gentle as she was now she has settled in... Those mini Mealies didn't stand a chance 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P1M4gnSeOUs

P.S... Sorry my phones cam is so naf :/


----------



## Mr Chad

laksomeister said:


> From the shinedown song is it?..
> I like tats with a meaning to them(mine does), or else I feel you might regret them later on in life..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not gonna lie, they hurt! It's easier to endure if you have a view of the tat in making, it's way worse when you can't see, imo. Not to put you off or anything, I think the pain is worth it if it means something special to you


Yeah from that song.

I had a life in Staffordshire that for one reason or another didn't work, said goodbye and moved to Yorkshire and made a great life here so it's certainly personal and has a meaning to me. 

yeah it does hurt but in a weird way. I have no probs with needles but I'd rather not watch. I just sit and listen to the music or read a mag.


----------



## Mr Chad

Waynewilk7891 said:


> Yea hes fully grown i got him 4 month ago hes meant to be approx 3 yrs old


:welcome:

Just because it's a certain size doesn't make a giant. A giant is a genetic line bred trait from what I understand. There has to be giant in the genetic make-up from the parents.

As a rule I think it's 100g in the first 12 months is an indicator it could be. 

Not sure on the morph, post up a shot with less shade so we can see the full colour


----------



## TillyStar

laksomeister said:


> Here's my vid of Juni: Leopard gecko investigating - YouTube
> Seems she's a bit on edge, but waaay too curious to walk away ^^
> 
> All of your pics though... :mf_dribble:


wow, you're getting so many hand licks!! she's gorgeous!! 



Big Red One said:


> Ugly
> 
> image
> 
> Ugly
> 
> image
> 
> Ugly
> 
> image
> 
> Ugly
> 
> image
> 
> Ugly
> 
> image
> 
> Ugly
> 
> image
> 
> Ugly.
> 
> image
> 
> Just a few uglies.....


all just stunning!! :flrt: is the top one what's called a reverse stripe..?



BK80 said:


> Ok guys and gals. I need some advice on the whole "Red Light" thing. I've heard many times that Leopard Gecko's, like all reptiles, cannot see the red light spectrum and so a mild red light bulb shining at night in the Gecko's viv will not bother it at all, allowing the owner to view the Gecko's nocturnal activity without it even noticing.
> 
> However i've now heard conflicting reports that Gecko's can actually see red light and it does bother them... So which to believe? lol. I'd like to use a red light to view mt Leo at night. But not at the expense of her happiness/natural behavior.
> 
> What are your own experiences?
> 
> Thanks guys


i have heard they hate red, so not worth risking it imo. i just bought an arcadia moonlight light after much research, it hasn't turned up yet but have had very good reviews on here! 



retrobangs said:


> I thought it would also be nice to share pics of the girls enjoying their homes
> 
> Leeloo loves climbing
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> Peekaboo
> 
> image
> 
> nom nom
> 
> image
> image
> 
> Hello
> 
> image
> 
> Leeloo's viv
> 
> image
> 
> Just one of Leeloo and Daddy
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> Alura does her fair share of climbing too
> 
> image
> 
> Peekaboo
> 
> image
> image
> 
> Hello
> 
> image
> 
> Alura's viv
> 
> image
> 
> Just one of Alura and mummy - trying to hold her to show how big she's getting lol, long long long leo
> 
> image


so cute, love the close-ups in particular 



heatherjhenshaw said:


> I absolutely MUST get some small shelves for my Leo's vivs, I keep saying I will and then never see any, I rarely 'go out shopping' and there is no Wilkinsons near me :bash:


wilkinsons do online shopping with home delivery  can't beat them on price!!! 



Lukosis said:


> I've posted this around a few times but (as ever with reptiles!) am getting a barrage of different opinions. But thought I'd ask here as my questions are specific to the keeping of Leos.
> What would you suggest with Leos re:Thermostats for heat mats?
> I keep reading that 'mat stats' or 'on/off' stats fluctuate too much and that a pulse stat is better. I could get a komodo on/off today but I've heard bad things about this one in particular too.
> 
> So what I'm asking is basically is the fluctuation really a problem with a mat stat for Leos?
> and does/has anyone have/had the komodo on/off stat and what did/do you think?
> 
> Thanks


i have really struggled with on/off thermostats. i just ordered a pulse proportional one after some recommendation, the fluctuation in my opinion is too much, esp with one of my brands! it just annoys me that i have to keep looking at the thermometer to see if it's in line with what the thermostat is set to, but i know other people don't mind them so it's prob pretty much personal preference. don't think it bothers the leos too much, a bit of fluctuation is quite natural!



Waynewilk7891 said:


> image


gorgeous!! 



Waynewilk7891 said:


> image


could it be a jungle..?


----------



## Artisan

Really need to get on here more often ...wish the personal busyness would slow down of late!

Well I have my 3 newbies booked on the next courier run in 2 weeks.....cant wait til they arrive


----------



## deanskib

retrobangs said:


> Awwww I like rescue stories
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Good news, found the owner

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

Here's some pics of my 4 today  

Master Merlin 


















Miss Freya 



















Miss Vala 










Miss Cassandra


----------



## retrobangs

heatherjhenshaw said:


> Here's some pics of my 4 today
> 
> Master Merlin
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Miss Freya
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Miss Vala
> 
> image
> 
> Miss Cassandra
> image
> 
> image


All lovely 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Waynewilk7891

*Thx tillystar*

Thx tillystar that did pop into my head earlier ive never rly seen a jeuvy jumgle so suppose i could do some research n c if it slightly resembles


----------



## TillyStar

heatherjhenshaw said:


> Here's some pics of my 4 today
> 
> Master Merlin
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Miss Freya
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Miss Vala
> 
> image
> 
> Miss Cassandra
> image
> 
> image


all amazing. every time i see a supersnow i'm blown away by their eyes :flrt: what are the other morphs please?


----------



## laksomeister

Darknomad said:


> Lover her looks is she a supersnow?


I have absolutely no idea, I post a pic if I find a good one and see if any of the experts know 



TillyStar said:


> wow, you're getting so many hand licks!! she's gorgeous!!


She says thanks!  
Yeah i love how excited she gets at 1:35 almost like she thinks my fingers are morios for a second


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

TillyStar said:


> all amazing. every time i see a supersnow i'm blown away by their eyes :flrt: what are the other morphs please?


Merlin is a normal but het Bell albino, he's also Bold (very dark spots)
Vala as you say is Supersnow het Bell
Freya is Bell Albino Jungle
And Cassie is Reverse Stripe Bell Albino Radar


----------



## bigdan110

If this works this is my male coming out for cuddles and a run around the bed  the other 2 are still settling in 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## bigdan110

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## TillyStar

Ralph has turned out to be quite vocal when he is not content! Kind of crowed at me several times this evening - not loudly though - as I had to hold him a little tighter when he was having skittish moments. Sounds kind of funny but I feel SO guilty at the same time. Tried to offer him a waxworm as a bribe before putting him back in the viv, but he wouldn't take it... Before he started freaking out slightly he did have a good wander around on me and my bed though, so hopefully it wasn't all a horrible experience for him. 

I think I'm gonna have to get rid of my medium-sized locusts too, he just doesn't really like them. He takes one, eats it but then turns away and somehow just doesn't seem to enjoy them. They're too big for my new girl Siri too so I guess they'll have to go in the freezer :gasp: they are a little too big for MY liking too actually, handling-wise, so not a total disaster - just a waste of money!

Exchanged the worms in Siri's worm dish and let one go into the semi-hide where she was - she wouldn't take it while I was by the viv but I think she may have eaten it later, as when I came in a bit later on she looked a bit revived and was looking out of the hide. Baby steps


----------



## BretJordan

Good Evening All! Long time no posting! Been really busy at work recently so not had much energy after getting home at around 1:00Am. Also had a poorly Tortoise whose getting better now. So how is everyone and their leos? 

Guess I best post some of my monster huh?  


And the Tortoise with his little strawberry treat 


Bret.


----------



## BretJordan

Oh and ignore the rogue mealie in the lid of the moist hide -.-  

Bret.


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Finally making some progress with Smaug after having him for just over 2 months now, left my hand in the viv for about 10 - 15 minutes today and he was walking all over it without seeming too nervous. Also his eye looks a lot better, and he's back on crickets after being on just mealies for the past 5 or 6 days due to me not having any proper tweezers LOL. So all in all a successful day :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Mr Chad

TillyStar said:


> Ralph has turned out to be quite vocal when he is not content! Kind of crowed at me several times this evening - not loudly though - as I had to hold him a little tighter when he was having skittish moments. Sounds kind of funny but I feel SO guilty at the same time. Tried to offer him a waxworm as a bribe before putting him back in the viv, but he wouldn't take it... Before he started freaking out slightly he did have a good wander around on me and my bed though, so hopefully it wasn't all a horrible experience for him.
> 
> I think I'm gonna have to get rid of my medium-sized locusts too, he just doesn't really like them. He takes one, eats it but then turns away and somehow just doesn't seem to enjoy them. They're too big for my new girl Siri too so I guess they'll have to go in the freezer :gasp: they are a little too big for MY liking too actually, handling-wise, so not a total disaster - just a waste of money!
> 
> Exchanged the worms in Siri's worm dish and let one go into the semi-hide where she was - she wouldn't take it while I was by the viv but I think she may have eaten it later, as when I came in a bit later on she looked a bit revived and was looking out of the hide. Baby steps



Sounds just like Amy. She shouts at me if I have to pick her up and put her away. It's a squeaky- get off or I'll have ya!! Think she forgets I'm bigger than her. It's really cute that noise they make.

Her fave trick is walking up and over my shoulder and sitting in the middle of my back where I can't reach her. Clever girl lol


----------



## retrobangs

TillyStar said:


> Ralph has turned out to be quite vocal when he is not content! Kind of crowed at me several times this evening - not loudly though - as I had to hold him a little tighter when he was having skittish moments. Sounds kind of funny but I feel SO guilty at the same time. Tried to offer him a waxworm as a bribe before putting him back in the viv, but he wouldn't take it... Before he started freaking out slightly he did have a good wander around on me and my bed though, so hopefully it wasn't all a horrible experience for him.
> 
> I think I'm gonna have to get rid of my medium-sized locusts too, he just doesn't really like them. He takes one, eats it but then turns away and somehow just doesn't seem to enjoy them. They're too big for my new girl Siri too so I guess they'll have to go in the freezer :gasp: they are a little too big for MY liking too actually, handling-wise, so not a total disaster - just a waste of money!
> 
> Exchanged the worms in Siri's worm dish and let one go into the semi-hide where she was - she wouldn't take it while I was by the viv but I think she may have eaten it later, as when I came in a bit later on she looked a bit revived and was looking out of the hide. Baby steps


Whenever I have a Leo out and they have a bit of a skittish time I always feel bad but everyone has their days sweety and they always want to come out anther day so in sure he will not be scarred 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## retrobangs

BretJordan said:


> Good Evening All! Long time no posting! Been really busy at work recently so not had much energy after getting home at around 1:00Am. Also had a poorly Tortoise whose getting better now. So how is everyone and their leos?
> 
> Guess I best post some of my monster huh?
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/null_zps8cbf4bba.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> And the Tortoise with his little strawberry treat
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/null_zpsaea695da.png]image[/URL]
> 
> Bret.


Cute Leo I didn't know tortoises ate strawberries, I will have to let my friend know as she has one. Very cite picture 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## retrobangs

KingRedbeardI said:


> Finally making some progress with Smaug after having him for just over 2 months now, left my hand in the viv for about 10 - 15 minutes today and he was walking all over it without seeming too nervous. Also his eye looks a lot better, and he's back on crickets after being on just mealies for the past 5 or 6 days due to me not having any proper tweezers LOL. So all in all a successful day :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


Congratz. Progress always feels so good especially if they've been holding out on you for cuddles lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## retrobangs

Mr Chad said:


> Sounds just like Amy. She shouts at me if I have to pick her up and put her away. It's a squeaky- get off or I'll have ya!! Think she forgets I'm bigger than her. It's really cute that noise they make.
> 
> Her fave trick is walking up and over my shoulder and sitting in the middle of my back where I can't reach her. Clever girl lol


Lmao. Both my two do that shoulder to back trick. Pesky buggers. 

Alura has a new trick at the moment and hides up my partners shorts haha 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Artisan

A few pics from lastnights feeding of my sunglow girl and my designer eclipse lady.


----------



## Waynewilk7891

*Can anyone help morph my new baby leo plz*

IMG]http://i42.tinypic.com/2nhdxrk.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Waynewilk7891

IMG]http://i42.tinypic.com/2nhdxrk.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Artisan

Waynewilk7891 said:


> IMG]http://i42.tinypic.com/2nhdxrk.jpg]image[/URL]


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...4974-how-post-pictures-using-photobucket.html

You need to copy and paste the IMG code :2thumb:


----------



## Waynewilk7891

*If thos dont work 4 pic it playing up*

IMG]http://i42.tinypic.com/2nhdxrk.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## laksomeister

Found a pic of Juni, so what do you say? Bought her as a normal


----------



## Waynewilk7891

3 times i copied n pasted and it not linking


----------



## Waynewilk7891

*Did this with photobucket fingers crossed*


----------



## TillyStar

Mr Chad said:


> Sounds just like Amy. She shouts at me if I have to pick her up and put her away. It's a squeaky- get off or I'll have ya!! Think she forgets I'm bigger than her. It's really cute that noise they make.
> 
> Her fave trick is walking up and over my shoulder and sitting in the middle of my back where I can't reach her. Clever girl lol





retrobangs said:


> Whenever I have a Leo out and they have a bit of a skittish time I always feel bad but everyone has their days sweety and they always want to come out anther day so in sure he will not be scarred
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


thanks both, always reassuring to hear others have similar experiences. i know it's because i am so new to it that i worry so excessively too, once you become experienced you toughen up a bit and know it's just how it goes sometimes (i spent so many hours reassuring dog and cat owners in my old job and look at me now, haha).

it IS a very cute squawk, not sure if he does it to protest or threaten me? if it's the latter i'm very impressed, the boy's got balls!! (actually one squawk was emitted precisely because i wanted to hold him kind of vertically to see if he indeed DID have balls, i.e. is he def a boy, and i think he is)



retrobangs said:


> Lmao. Both my two do that shoulder to back trick. Pesky buggers.
> 
> Alura has a new trick at the moment and hides up my partners shorts haha
> 
> image
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free



:roll2:cheeky girl!!


----------



## TillyStar

laksomeister said:


> Found a pic of Juni, so what do you say? Bought her as a normal
> image


looks like a normal to me, i know mack snows can be quite yellow-ish on the back (ralph is pretty yellowish) but i'm pretty certain they will have white tummies and sides if snows.

she is so healthy-looking and scrummy :flrt:


----------



## Waynewilk7891




----------



## Darknomad

Waynewilk7891 said:


> 3 times i copied n pasted and it not linking


you missed the first bracket


Waynewilk7891 said:


> IMG]http://i42.tinypic.com/2nhdxrk.jpg]image[/URL]


--->








my two girls Miley and Montana









guess there was sleepy it was morning there bedtime after first phone flash there got active fast lucky for me there chose to run in the same direction


----------



## bigdan110

Ok skittles decided to show me how she feels about her calcium dish 








Bad skittles 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## Darknomad

bigdan110 said:


> Ok skittles decided to show me how she feels about her calcium dish
> image
> Bad skittles
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk now Free


Maybe skittles thought it was a litter tray :blush:


----------



## bigdan110

No I have a feeling its spite lol she is bats#@$crazy nice to see her settling in even if she is bouncing of the walls. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Had to laugh at Smaug earlier. He had A big drop of water on his head, looked like one of those little caps Jewish people wear :lol2:


----------



## DragonFish66

laksomeister said:


> Found a pic of Juni, so what do you say? Bought her as a normal
> image


Looks normal to me a bit like my first leo nice! :2thumb:



bigdan110 said:


> Ok skittles decided to show me how she feels about her calcium dish
> image
> Bad skittles
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk now Free


Haha the Scruff does this a lot as well as covering the rub calcium :lol2:


Well i had a photo shoot tonight so there will be a few pics tomorrow through most are tail shots of them diving for cover :lol2:


----------



## Mr Chad

bigdan110 said:


> Ok skittles decided to show me how she feels about her calcium dish
> image
> Bad skittles
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk now Free


At least it's a healthy poo, what more do you want lol.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

Im thinking about modifying a spare 3ft viv for my two geckos. Sticking in a divider to half it is easy enough so it would give them a bit more space than what they have now. Have many people done this with theirs ??


----------



## DragonFish66

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> Im thinking about modifying a spare 3ft viv for my two geckos. Sticking in a divider to half it is easy enough so it would give them a bit more space than what they have now. Have many people done this with theirs ??


I done the opposite i had 3 2ft vivs all in 1 which i wished now i hadn't knocked it out into a 6ft viv for my northern pine snake would of been ideal for 3 leos
I might get another viv for the snake :lol2: It should be easy to convert are you putting in a glass divider or wood? if wood you could make two separate sliding doors heres a pic of mine i left the wood on the outside so i could partition it again


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

Nice pic and good idea. 

Im thinking about keeping it really simple and just putting in a wood divider and a new light fitting on one side as there's already a light on the left. I wasn't going to bother making separate doors. I was just gonna leave the sliding doors as is. Open one side at a time.


----------



## DragonFish66

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> Nice pic and good idea.
> 
> Im thinking about keeping it really simple and just putting in a wood divider and a new light fitting on one side as there's already a light on the left. I wasn't going to bother making separate doors. I was just gonna leave the sliding doors as is. Open one side at a time.


That would work they cant escape or squeeze though the divider and doors the same way as snakes can :lol2:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

DragonFish66 said:


> That would work they cant escape or squeeze though the divider and doors the same way as snakes can :lol2:


Yeah. If it was a snake id be putting sep doors etc but cos it's geckos im sure they'll be fine. Bugs might switch vivs though lol but someone will get them haha


----------



## TillyStar

*Love and a question about new leo feeding*

I love my Ralphie boy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just wanted to share that :2thumb: he just walked towards me with a really curious face, right at me... Wasn't brave enough to come out atm (or maybe he felt the cold breeze when i opened the viv door :eek4: ) but he's lying there lookins SO content now as i'm typing away next to his viv


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

Happy birthday too me, happy birthday too me...:whistling2: 
Yes it's my birthday, not that anyone asked:lol2:
Thought I'd post a few pics of Bane, as Tilly asked for some a while ago but he was shedding and being a grumpy lil gecko so thought I'd snap a few while I had him out today:flrt: He's turning into a huge chunky monster!


----------



## Artisan

GoodbyeCourage said:


> Happy birthday too me, happy birthday too me...:whistling2:
> Yes it's my birthday, not that anyone asked:lol2:
> Thought I'd post a few pics of Bane, as Tilly asked for some a while ago but he was shedding and being a grumpy lil gecko so thought I'd snap a few while I had him out today:flrt: He's turning into a huge chunky monster!
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image


 HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU! ...it's mine on Monday!

Bane's looking awesome


----------



## TillyStar

GoodbyeCourage said:


> Happy birthday too me, happy birthday too me...:whistling2:
> Yes it's my birthday, not that anyone asked:lol2:
> Thought I'd post a few pics of Bane, as Tilly asked for some a while ago but he was shedding and being a grumpy lil gecko so thought I'd snap a few while I had him out today:flrt: He's turning into a huge chunky monster!
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image


happy birthday!!!! hope you're having an AWESOME day and being super spoilt by everyone around you!!

bane is scrumptious, gorgeous boy. you must be so proud of your little (or not-so-little!!) boy :mrgreen:


----------



## retrobangs

GoodbyeCourage said:


> Happy birthday too me, happy birthday too me...:whistling2:
> Yes it's my birthday, not that anyone asked:lol2:
> Thought I'd post a few pics of Bane, as Tilly asked for some a while ago but he was shedding and being a grumpy lil gecko so thought I'd snap a few while I had him out today:flrt: He's turning into a huge chunky monster!
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image


Happy birthday of course!!! 

Fav name pic second one down. Very cute but all are fab  he's such a strong colour it's lovely 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Marc2013

Hey quick question please.

i plan on buying a Female blizzard for my daughter, If i were to breed it to my male hypo any ideas on what morphs i would get??

Thank You


----------



## DragonFish66

The start of yesterdays pics most are in hiding mode :lol2:






















































More to follow :2thumb:


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

Hehe thanks for the birthday wishes guys, I've had a great day:2thumb:
Yeah super proud of Bane, he's turning into a lovely chunky leopard gecko and his colour just seems to get better with every shed:flrt:


----------



## DragonFish66

Now for the rest :2thumb:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

DragonFish66 said:


> Now for the rest :2thumb:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Pretty Leo's. 

Ps. What is it you have in the bowls with the mealworms?


----------



## BuckingFrill

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> Pretty Leo's.
> 
> Ps. What is it you have in the bowls with the mealworms?


Looks like either fresh veg, or fish food... can't tell.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

i was thinking fish flakes of some sort..


----------



## DragonFish66

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> Pretty Leo's.
> 
> Ps. What is it you have in the bowls with the mealworms?





BuckingFrill said:


> Looks like either fresh veg, or fish food... can't tell.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk





Evilshiddenclaws said:


> i was thinking fish flakes of some sort..


Your right its fish flakes which they eat fast think its the easiest way to gut load them as well as getting a light dusting of the powder form, the flakes are cold water fish flakes as i think there would be to much in the tropical flakes


----------



## Jakenicholls

what is the issue with breeding two leopard geckos from different strains of albino, for example, what would happen if I bred a tremper albino to a bell albino, I read somewhere that you shouldn't do it, just curious as to why?


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

DragonFish66 said:


> Your right its fish flakes which they eat fast think its the easiest way to gut load them as well as getting a light dusting of the powder form, the flakes are cold water fish flakes as i think there would be to much in the tropical flakes


Very interesting. Thanks


----------



## BK80

Should i be worried about my Little Tremper albino? She eats really well and is active at night when the lights go out, but in the 2 weeks i've had her there has been no real noticeable weight gain, well not where it counts at least. Her taill is still pretty skinny with pretty much zero bulk to it. When i weighed her last Friday she was 11g, How much should she put on each week?

She is on a standard diet of dusted/gut loaded Mini Mealies and Small brown Crickets. Shall i up her portions? I usually give her 6 Crickets or 8 Mealies (mix and match to keep things a bit varied)

I'm not really worried as such as she's healthy, just not as big as i would like. Any tips on bulking up a baby Leo would be most appreciated xX


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

BK80 said:


> Should i be worried about my Little Tremper albino? She eats really well and is active at night when the lights go out, but in the 2 weeks i've had her there has been no real noticeable weight gain, well not where it counts at least. Her taill is still pretty skinny with pretty much zero bulk to it. When i weighed her last Friday she was 11g, How much should she put on each week?
> 
> She is on a standard diet of dusted/gut loaded Mini Mealies and Small brown Crickets. Shall i up her portions? I usually give her 6 Crickets or 8 Mealies (mix and match to keep things a bit varied)
> 
> I'm not really worried as such as she's healthy, just not as big as i would like. Any tips on bulking up a baby Leo would be most appreciated xX


What age is she?


----------



## BK80

I'm not too sure, she's still just a baby is all i know. The guy in the pet shop where i bought her said she was 3 months, but there's no way that can be right. This is a vid i posted of her 3 days ago eating her Mealies.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P1M4gnSeOUs

As you can see her appetite is fine. Am i fussing over nothing?

Thanks x


----------



## DragonFish66

BK80 said:


> I'm not too sure, she's still just a baby is all i know. The guy in the pet shop where i bought her said she was 3 months, but there's no way that can be right. This is a vid i posted of her 3 days ago eating her Mealies.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P1M4gnSeOUs
> 
> As you can see her appetite is fine. Am i fussing over nothing?
> 
> Thanks x


Sounds to me around 3 or 4 weeks maybe? as i know breeders selling them at 2 months or so at around 20g seems to be average, i also leave a bowl full of mealys like 40 or 50 so they can eat what they want when they want they seem to regulate what they eat anyway


----------



## TillyStar

BK80 said:


> Should i be worried about my Little Tremper albino? She eats really well and is active at night when the lights go out, but in the 2 weeks i've had her there has been no real noticeable weight gain, well not where it counts at least. Her taill is still pretty skinny with pretty much zero bulk to it. When i weighed her last Friday she was 11g, How much should she put on each week?
> 
> She is on a standard diet of dusted/gut loaded Mini Mealies and Small brown Crickets. Shall i up her portions? I usually give her 6 Crickets or 8 Mealies (mix and match to keep things a bit varied)
> 
> I'm not really worried as such as she's healthy, just not as big as i would like. Any tips on bulking up a baby Leo would be most appreciated xX


may be worth doing a fecal test to make sure she hasn't got any illness that's stopping her from putting on weight?


----------



## ayrshire bob

Wee Bubbles was a hungry boy last night! Had 7 3rd locusts and 5 wax worms all in about 7 or 8 minutes! Never seen him so ravenous! I didn't want to over feed him so stopped at that, but is that OK or should I feed until he stops chasing the food? 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Artisan

ayrshire bob said:


> Wee Bubbles was a hungry boy last night! Had 7 3rd locusts and 5 wax worms all in about 7 or 8 minutes! Never seen him so ravenous! I didn't want to over feed him so stopped at that, but is that OK or should I feed until he stops chasing the food?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


 It was also crazy slaughter night round mine lastnight....got my first delivery of Morio worms in aaaaages as haven't been able to get hold of them for a while.....OMG....my 14 gecks formed a ravenous pack, baying for blood at the viv doors with psychotic glares in their eyes! :gasp:


----------



## UpLink

Quick question, how many people cool their geckos off over winter and stop feeding? Or do most people just keep them the same all year round


----------



## laksomeister

BK80 said:


> I'm not too sure, she's still just a baby is all i know. The guy in the pet shop where i bought her said she was 3 months, but there's no way that can be right. This is a vid i posted of her 3 days ago eating her Mealies.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P1M4gnSeOUs
> 
> As you can see her appetite is fine. Am i fussing over nothing?
> 
> Thanks x


Well she's got an appetite so just leave lots of mealies in there overnight so she can have regular snacks  I know Juni eats a couple, retreats to warm hide, and then returns for seconds. 

I also got this chart of Junis weight curve, got her at 17g(dunno age but i guess 2 months~):









I started her on crix and mealies until all crix was gone then just mealies. Then it slowed down a bit until I tried her on morios, that got her over the 70's. And now she's slowed down again(probably because of the weather) and only eats like 2 medium dubias every other night.


----------



## BK80

Thank you all so much for your replies.

@Dragonfish, I've had her for 2 weeks and the pet shop guy had her for at least 2 weeks before that so she is closer to 2 months. I didn't know i could just fill her dish with Mealies and let her pick over them at her own will? I've been regulating her meals so i don't overfeed her. I'll defo just leave her to decide when she's full from now on.

@ Tilly, doing a fecal test sounds like something i would like to do (well, perhaps not like, lol) but how would i go about it? what am i looking for?... Thanks.

@laksomeister, that charts really cool. fasinating to see how your little one grew. My gal is defo a tad underweight (i blame the bloody pet store) but i know with the right love and dedication she will get there 


Thank you all, : victory:


----------



## laksomeister

BK80 said:


> Thank you all so much for your replies.
> 
> @Dragonfish, I've had her for 2 weeks and the pet shop guy had her for at least 2 weeks before that so she is closer to 2 months. I didn't know i could just fill her dish with Mealies and let her pick over them at her own will? I've been regulating her meals so i don't overfeed her. I'll defo just leave her to decide when she's full from now on.
> 
> @ Tilly, doing a fecal test sounds like something i would like to do (well, perhaps not like, lol) but how would i go about it? what am i looking for?... Thanks.
> 
> @laksomeister, that charts really cool. fasinating to see how your little one grew. My gal is defo a tad underweight (i blame the bloody pet store) but i know with the right love and dedication she will get there
> 
> 
> Thank you all, : victory:


No need to worry about overfeeding a juvie. Either they eat till they're full and stop, or they eat to much - throw up - and learn their limit that way 

There's a test named PALS, but as I'm not from the UK I don't know much about it.

Yeah, there's a good site that I use to see how they progress. But to be perfectly honest I haven't read the rules so I don't know if I'm allowed to link to it.. :S

Just keep at it and she'll put on the pounds


----------



## DragonFish66

Artisan said:


> It was also crazy slaughter night round mine lastnight....got my first delivery of Morio worms in aaaaages as haven't been able to get hold of them for a while.....OMG....my 14 gecks formed a ravenous pack, baying for blood at the viv doors with psychotic glares in their eyes! :gasp:


Haha mine pick them out of the bowl before they even think about the mealys :lol2: This is were i get mine from for the past 6 months and if payed for within a certain time they send out next day delivery and P+p is a fair price to here's the link :2thumb:

Livefood, Locusts, Crickets, Mealworms, Waxworms, MIX N MATCH 1-10 pre-pack tubs | eBay



BK80 said:


> Thank you all so much for your replies.
> 
> @Dragonfish, I've had her for 2 weeks and the pet shop guy had her for at least 2 weeks before that so she is closer to 2 months. I didn't know i could just fill her dish with Mealies and let her pick over them at her own will? I've been regulating her meals so i don't overfeed her. I'll defo just leave her to decide when she's full from now on.
> 
> @ Tilly, doing a fecal test sounds like something i would like to do (well, perhaps not like, lol) but how would i go about it? what am i looking for?... Thanks.
> 
> @laksomeister, that charts really cool. fasinating to see how your little one grew. My gal is defo a tad underweight (i blame the bloody pet store) but i know with the right love and dedication she will get there
> 
> 
> Thank you all, : victory:


I just remembered the pals phone number is 01829 781855 (PALS vetlab) its also in prk


----------



## Maria71

DragonFish66 said:


> Your right its fish flakes which they eat fast think its the easiest way to gut load them as well as getting a light dusting of the powder form, the flakes are cold water fish flakes as i think there would be to much in the tropical flakes



Maybe a stupid question but would the gecko not eat the fish flakes when it goes in for the worms and would it be bad if they did eat it ?


----------



## BuckingFrill

Maria71 said:


> Maybe a stupid question but would the gecko not eat the fish flakes when it goes in for the worms and would it be bad if they did eat it ?


If it's safe to gutload with them then it should be safe for them to eat a small amount. 

I might try the fish flakes! Domino's mealies never eat all of the fresh veggies I buy for them. They go rotten to fast.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Artisan

DragonFish66 said:


> Haha mine pick them out of the bowl before they even think about the mealys :lol2: This is were i get mine from for the past 6 months and if payed for within a certain time they send out next day delivery and P+p is a fair price to here's the link :2thumb:
> 
> Livefood, Locusts, Crickets, Mealworms, Waxworms, MIX N MATCH 1-10 pre-pack tubs | eBay
> 
> 
> 
> I just remembered the pals phone number is 01829 781855 (PALS vetlab) its also in prk


 Thanks for the link DF, But you don't get many for the price (40g) I did actually see others around this price - but I wanted at least 500g so had to wait for them to come in again, £12 odd with free delivery 

The gecks have had to make do with mealies and dubias for a while....which they all love anyways :lol2:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

I got myself a new boy today. Saw him on Gumtree 'free to good home' so I just couldn't resist. He's gorgeous. Really chunky though. He looks to be in shed so I've taken a couple pics after getting him home but I'll take more when he's got his new clothes on


----------



## Artisan

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> I got myself a new boy today. Saw him on Gumtree 'free to good home' so I just couldn't resist. He's gorgeous. Really chunky though. He looks to be in shed so I've taken a couple pics after getting him home but I'll take more when he's got his new clothes on


 Put the piccies up anyway :2thumb:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

now that i'm on my laptop i'll be able to. for some reason i cant use photobucket on my phone


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

my pretty girly bum known as Little Bug































































phew... there were more pics than i thought!! she's a proper little poser


----------



## BK80

Yay, What an absolute result EHC... Can't believe you got such a lovely Leo "free to a good home"... Why don't people just give me Leo's? I'm pretty Jealous, lol. But nice one, she's beautiful xX :2thumb:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

now for my boy Burke..






















































He's not so easy to take pictures of, he never stays still for long


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

BK80 said:


> Yay, What an absolute result EHC... Can't believe you got such a lovely Leo "free to a good home"... Why don't people just give me Leo's? I'm pretty Jealous, lol. But nice one, she's beautiful xX :2thumb:


no no, she's my own leo, so is Burke, the one i got free to good home is coming up next


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

This is the 'free to good home' boy that i picked up today, i posted the pics a bit backwards lol




























he's huge! and i think because my other boy is called Burke... this boy will be called Hare lol


----------



## BK80

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> no no, she's my own leo, so is Burke, the one i got free to good home is coming up next


Oh i see, hahaha. Well they are both absolutely stunning. Love their chunky lil tails, and their eyes are beautiful  xX


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

BK80 said:


> Oh i see, hahaha. Well they are both absolutely stunning. Love their chunky lil tails, and their eyes are beautiful  xX


thanks. they are quite sweet natured too


----------



## BK80

So on my way past an Exotic pet shop in Manchester today, i thought i would "pop in" and see what they had. the first thing i spotted was this adorable Baby Leo just sat proudly on it's warm hide, pleading with me to "take me home"... It's just a normal little Leo, But it's Oh so cute. What other choice did i have?... I'm so weak, lol :whistling2:

Anyway i was a bit worried as i only have the one 2.5 ft Viv which has my baby Tremper Albino in there. The pet shop chap had this little guy with two other babies, and my Talbino also lived with a few others when i first bought her, so i had a good feeling they would be ok as "roomies"

When i got the new little chap in the Viv, my Talbino immediately plodded over, gave it a sniff and a quick lick... then waddled over to her food dish to eat her Mealies... they are now both snuggled up together in one of the warm hides 

Anyway, here's a few pics and a quick YouTube vid... It's obsessed with watching the fish in the aquarium "next door" lol :2thumb:














































New baby Leopard Gecko watches fish (funny) - YouTube


----------



## Mr Chad

BK80 said:


> So on my way past an Exotic pet shop in Manchester today, i thought i would "pop in" and see what they had. the first thing i spotted was this adorable Baby Leo just sat proudly on it's warm hide, pleading with me to "take me home"... It's just a normal little Leo, But it's Oh so cute. What other choice did i have?... I'm so weak, lol :whistling2:
> 
> Anyway i was a bit worried as i only have the one 2.5 ft Viv which has my baby Tremper Albino in there. The pet shop chap had this little guy with two other babies, and my Talbino also lived with a few others when i first bought her, so i had a good feeling they would be ok as "roomies"
> 
> When i got the new little chap in the Viv, my Talbino immediately plodded over, gave it a sniff and a quick lick... then waddled over to her food dish to eat her Mealies... they are now both snuggled up together in one of the warm hides
> 
> Anyway, here's a few pics and a quick YouTube vid... It's obsessed with watching the fish in the aquarium "next door" lol :2thumb:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> New baby Leopard Gecko watches fish (funny) - YouTube


Don't take cuddling up as a good sign, they just both want the same place. You'll need to put in more hides.

I have 2 together and they always like their own space and don't share hides anymore. Most people advise to keep separate, I'm having success with my two but not everybody does.


----------



## BK80

Yeah, i have 2 warm hides, one cool hide (that hardly gets used) and a moist hide, but i'll probably make another out of a tub just to be sure. My thinking is if i'm going to have 2 Leo's together, it's best to have them together as babys so they are used to one another. But of course if there's any sign of problems i will intervene. Looks like i'm not gonna get much sleep for a few days, i'll be too busy making sure all is happy in paridise


----------



## KingRedbeardI

This thread seems to be slowing down a tad lately D: It's almost as if some people have better things to do than talk about leopard geckos!


----------



## DragonFish66

Maria71 said:


> Maybe a stupid question but would the gecko not eat the fish flakes when it goes in for the worms and would it be bad if they did eat it ?


Even if it does its no different to feeding/dusting the food the other thing is when you put it in the dish it makes the mealys more active so an added attraction for the leo :2thumb:



Artisan said:


> Thanks for the link DF, But you don't get many for the price (40g) I did actually see others around this price - but I wanted at least 500g so had to wait for them to come in again, £12 odd with free delivery
> 
> The gecks have had to make do with mealies and dubias for a while....which they all love anyways :lol2:


I normally get a couple of tubs that last a month through also get mealys and wax worms as well only have 5 leos now but next year i dare say i will need to buy them in bulk have you a link of were you get yours ? I should have my roach colony going by next year as well so they will be fed regular along with the others


----------



## Artisan

DragonFish66 said:


> Even if it does its no different to feeding/dusting the food the other thing is when you put it in the dish it makes the mealys more active so an added attraction for the leo :2thumb:
> 
> 
> I normally get a couple of tubs that last a month through also get mealys and wax worms as well only have 5 leos now but next year i dare say i will need to buy them in bulk have you a link of were you get yours ? I should have my roach colony going by next year as well so they will be fed regular along with the others


Well in 10 days I will be up to 17 hungry smiling mouths so I do need a lot :lol2:

Here you go hun 

Morio's | Super Giant Mealworms | Livefoods Direct


----------



## TillyStar

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> This is the 'free to good home' boy that i picked up today, i posted the pics a bit backwards lol
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> he's huge! and i think because my other boy is called Burke... this boy will be called Hare lol


they're all gorgeous! can't believe Hare was free, that's just brilliant  he's LOVELY


----------



## retrobangs

Love them all. Keep the photos coming Leo lovers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

TillyStar said:


> they're all gorgeous! can't believe Hare was free, that's just brilliant  he's LOVELY


Thanks. Neither could I. I thought I'd get all the way there and find out id have to pay lol but he is stunning. He must be a giant from the size of him


----------



## Lukosis

I know there is the classic plastic box with a hole cut in the top idea but does anyone have any thoughts on a more natural looking moist hide that won't cost me an arm and a leg like the ET gecko cave?
What are the 'rules' for them could I get away with at Notmal et cave with a plastic base attached?
Also, do you think a bark tube is suitable for a cool side hide? Or do they need something more enclosed?


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

What about a bit of plastic cut to the shape of a natural looking hide and try that


----------



## deanskib

Just a quick updateon ziggy after buying him a week nd half ago at 4 and a half months old and weighing a shockingly low 17g hes now weighing 26-27g hes enjoying his hoppers and wax worms and hes finally pooped, he did it once in a week then nothing for dayys then all of a sudden 4-5 poops haha, now hes regular 









Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## KingRedbeardI

deanskib said:


> Just a quick updateon ziggy after buying him a week nd half ago at 4 and a half months old and weighing a shockingly low 17g hes now weighing 26-27g hes enjoying his hoppers and wax worms and hes finally pooped, he did it once in a week then nothing for dayys then all of a sudden 4-5 poops haha, now hes regular  imageimage
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk now Free


How long is he/she in inches? I still wouldn't of said he was 3 - 4 months old haha.


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Smaug managed to eat 20 size 4 crickets tonight O_O most I've ever seen him eat. He seemed like he was struggling to get them down his neck at first but kept coming back for more. First time I've ever seen him actually come up to the glass to check out his food too.


----------



## DragonFish66

Artisan said:


> Well in 10 days I will be up to 17 hungry smiling mouths so I do need a lot :lol2:
> 
> Here you go hun
> 
> Morio's | Super Giant Mealworms | Livefoods Direct


I actually read the terms and conditions of this one and seems good, which is far different to premier exotics which sent out frozen food a week late with next to no packaging and the food arrived defrosted and then sent these 2 emails these are the actual replys i got making this not a case of naming and shaming if needed i can also put pics up of what they sent a bit of a warning i already put a full thread on rfuk face book which wasn't deleted and it appears loads of people have been ripped of
''Dry Ice is put in each box also which dissolves in air

Sorry you will not get any replacements or refund as we state in our terms and conditions we do not gurantee frozen arrival

You agreed these terms upon placing the order

Premiere Exotics Ltd''
''Do as you please, you accepted these conditions up on purchasing. If you don't like them you shouldn't have ordered from us.

The conditions are there in black and white so you have no leg to stand on

Premiere Exotics Ltd''
Ok i'll add the pics :devil::devil::devil: this is what i found in the box! any excuse to warn people through i have been told they no longer sell to the public just trade which makes you think if they are re frozen by shops as not to lose out :whistling2:


----------



## DragonFish66

Just to make clear i will be trying livefoods direct as they seem a decent company :2thumb:


----------



## deanskib

KingRedbeardI said:


> How long is he/she in inches? I still wouldn't of said he was 3 - 4 months old haha.


He/she is 6-7 inches.

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## BK80

Anybody live in or around the Gillingham area? I was snooping around Ebay looking if there's any cheap Vivs going in Manchester. Not the case, but someone down south is gonna get a heck of a deal.

VivExoctic 3ft, 36" Viv with Heat Mat, Bowl, Hide, Lock, Bark, Good Condition | eBay


----------



## Artisan

DragonFish66 said:


> Just to make clear i will be trying livefoods direct as they seem a decent company :2thumb:


That's bloody awful!!! I'm surprised they keep hold of any customers at all!

If you want frozen.....look up mr mice on here. I get my rats/guinea pigs etc from him.

Cheap as chips/great communication/fast delivery/cheap delivery...drop him a PM and ask him if you can have a price list as you would like to order from him

Reptile Forums - View Profile: mrmice

:2thumb:


----------



## DragonFish66

Artisan said:


> That's bloody awful!!! I'm surprised they keep hold of any customers at all!
> 
> If you want frozen.....look up mr mice on here. I get my rats/guinea pigs etc from him.
> 
> Cheap as chips/great communication/fast delivery/cheap delivery...drop him a PM and ask him if you can have a price list as you would like to order from him
> 
> Reptile Forums - View Profile: mrmice
> 
> :2thumb:


Have added to favorites :2thumb: I think it would of been better for them to to give a refund i bet of all the groups i've posted this on has cost them thousands if not more, I really do hope they have stopped selling to the public i was told by someone that tried to put an order in just to see!
I would say on the thread i started on the rfuk fb page within the first hour there was around 12 people this has happened to i will be taking them to a small claims court i've just to see trading standards first as my credit card company has just got back to me


----------



## Jakenicholls

what is the issue with breeding two leopard geckos from different strains of albino, for example, what would happen if I bred a tremper albino to a bell albino, I read somewhere that you shouldn't do it, just curious as to why?


----------



## DragonFish66

Jakenicholls said:


> what is the issue with breeding two leopard geckos from different strains of albino, for example, what would happen if I bred a tremper albino to a bell albino, I read somewhere that you shouldn't do it, just curious as to why?


I'm not sure but think they are not compatible i'm guessing bad genetics


----------



## Artisan

Jakenicholls said:


> what is the issue with breeding two leopard geckos from different strains of albino, for example, what would happen if I bred a tremper albino to a bell albino, I read somewhere that you shouldn't do it, just curious as to why?


 It muddies the gene pool and gets muddier further down the line, the more babies you sell...the more other people will breed further generations of those babies muddying it even more : victory:


----------



## DragonFish66

Artisan said:


> It muddies the gene pool and gets muddier further down the line, the more babies you sell...the more other people will breed further generations of those babies muddying it even more : victory:


Which i think makes it best to buy from trusted breeders :2thumb:


----------



## DragonFish66

Almost forgot to put the rest of the recent leo pics up :lol2: more on my pic thread :2thumb:


----------



## DragonFish66

Almost forgot as well an updated pic of my new Aptorglow from the breeder starting to lose the bands :mf_dribble:


----------



## BretJordan

DragonFish66 said:


> Almost forgot to put the rest of the recent leo pics up :lol2: more on my pic thread :2thumb:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Loving the fish flakes gonna have to try that with mine!  God I want more Leo's.  Sucks how Loki has come less and less fussy now all he seems to do is sit in his warm hide.. -.- Lazy bugger only waddles out for food and water :lol2:  Although the other day I did see him shedding which is the first time I have ever seen him shed! 

Bret.


----------



## DragonFish66

BretJordan said:


> Loving the fish flakes gonna have to try that with mine!  God I want more Leo's.  Sucks how Loki has come less and less fussy now all he seems to do is sit in his warm hide.. -.- Lazy bugger only waddles out for food and water :lol2:  Although the other day I did see him shedding which is the first time I have ever seen him shed!
> 
> Bret.


It certainly livens them up, everything gets fed flakes the roaches snails only thing that doesn't is the snakes :lol2: my super snow is the same now didn't go near the food yet when i put one at a time outside the cave he was in out he comes and takes loads of them :lol2: through all are feeding as the mess is left in view to clean up :lol2:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws

Even translated to English that made absolutely no F'ing sense....

... go away


----------



## DragonFish66

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> Even translated to English that made absolutely no F'ing sense....
> 
> ... go away


Looks like spam to me :lol2: I couldn't even get a translation


----------



## Mr Chad

DragonFish66 said:


> It certainly livens them up, everything gets fed flakes the roaches snails only thing that doesn't is the snakes :lol2: my super snow is the same now didn't go near the food yet when i put one at a time outside the cave he was in out he comes and takes loads of them :lol2: through all are feeding as the mess is left in view to clean up :lol2:


I wish mine would eat mealies from a bowl. If I put them in there they just dont get eaten and die off. They live chasing after them, but then the ones they miss always end up under the lino and I find loads a week later :lol2:

I'm wondering if I put flakes in and get them moving more they'd get eaten. I also want to try some morios as well now Artisan said hers loved them.


----------



## BuckingFrill

Mr Chad said:


> I wish mine would eat mealies from a bowl. If I put them in there they just dont get eaten and die off. They live chasing after them, but then the ones they miss always end up under the lino and I find loads a week later :lol2:
> 
> I'm wondering if I put flakes in and get them moving more they'd get eaten. I also want to try some morios as well now Artisan said hers loved them.


Domino refuses to eat from a bowl too. She'll only eat the mealies we drop in so she can hunt. Might try the fish flakes. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Artisan

I'm lucky that all mine will happily munch mealies/morios from a bowl but I do let the dubias and locust loose as they do like to hunt them down and it gives them even more exercise and they can display their natural hunting/stalking instincts


----------



## TillyStar

deanskib said:


> Just a quick updateon ziggy after buying him a week nd half ago at 4 and a half months old and weighing a shockingly low 17g hes now weighing 26-27g hes enjoying his hoppers and wax worms and hes finally pooped, he did it once in a week then nothing for dayys then all of a sudden 4-5 poops haha, now hes regular  imageimage
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk now Free


so pleased for you, that's awesome news  he's getting there!!! :2thumb:


----------



## Mr Chad

Love Penny's eyes, so big and bright









Big girls gettin chunky!









Hello people!!

















Amy behaving for a change lol

















Lil Lucy, still walks like a loony but so sweet and cuddly 

















Love her tail its such a light orange colour like a highlighter pen









Shelberto didnt want to play today though.


----------



## Artisan

Mr Chad said:


> Love Penny's eyes, so big and bright
> image
> 
> Big girls gettin chunky!
> image
> 
> Hello people!!
> image
> image
> 
> Amy behaving for a change lol
> image
> image
> 
> Lil Lucy, still walks like a loony but so sweet and cuddly
> image
> image
> 
> Love her tail its such a light orange colour like a highlighter pen
> image
> 
> Shelberto didnt want to play today though.


 Looking really good and chunky now chadders


----------



## Mr Chad

Artisan said:


> Looking really good and chunky now chadders


Merci! as monsieur du flomp would say.

They've certainly put on the weight in the last 6 weeks or so. Amy never seems to be that chunky but I think thats because her tail is so long. Penny has now got the chubby armpit pockets she's put on that much weight. 

It was the first time i've let Lucy out for a proper wander about now she's a bit bigger. She seemed so confused but excited.

I knew you were getting more but didnt think it was 17!

Would you mind putting a list of names and what morph they all are?


----------



## Artisan

Mr Chad said:


> Merci! as monsieur du flomp would say.
> 
> They've certainly put on the weight in the last 6 weeks or so. Amy never seems to be that chunky but I think thats because her tail is so long. Penny has now got the chubby armpit pockets she's put on that much weight.
> 
> It was the first time i've let Lucy out for a proper wander about now she's a bit bigger. She seemed so confused but excited.
> 
> I knew you were getting more but didnt think it was 17!
> 
> Would you mind putting a list of names and what morph they all are?


 Hehe heh yes Flompers would certainly say that...in fact only last night I heard him say this in his French croaky accent after I gave him a big fat dubia roach and 3 morio worms for his tea 

Right ill PM you with my list :lol2:


----------



## Mr Chad

I really need to get some morios and give them a try. Are they the ones people say you have to take the heads off?

I've tried a few bits and have to say that calci worms were the biggest let down. They really weren't bothered by them at all.

Anybody tried butter worms??


----------



## retrobangs

Thinking of starting a Leo blog. What blog sites to people recommend. I want something I can easily modify as I like to Make the layouts personal 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## retrobangs

Mr Chad said:


> Love Penny's eyes, so big and bright
> image
> 
> Big girls gettin chunky!
> image
> 
> Hello people!!
> image
> image
> 
> Amy behaving for a change lol
> image
> image
> 
> Lil Lucy, still walks like a loony but so sweet and cuddly
> image
> image
> 
> Love her tail its such a light orange colour like a highlighter pen
> image
> 
> Shelberto didnt want to play today though.


Wowser!!!!!!!! Can I come and leosit haha. They're are fab especially the last Leo's tail pic!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Mr Chad

retrobangs said:


> Wowser!!!!!!!! Can I come and leosit haha. They're are fab especially the last Leo's tail pic!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Thanks :blush:

You can leo sit anytime. Shame Sheldon didnt want to play today, think he's just shed and is grumpy he cant get his paws (dont think thats the right word) on any of the girls. He was sat in his treehouse and wouldnt come out :lol2:


----------



## Artisan

Mr Chad said:


> I really need to get some morios and give them a try. Are they the ones people say you have to take the heads off?
> 
> I've tried a few bits and have to say that calci worms were the biggest let down. They really weren't bothered by them at all.
> 
> Anybody tried butter worms??


None of mine werd interested in caci worms on the few occasions I tried them. I dont bother squishing Morio heads though.....the gecks finish them off quick enough and I have handled 1000s of them in hand and only got a slight nip once :gasp:


----------



## retrobangs

Mr Chad said:


> Thanks :blush:
> 
> You can leo sit anytime. Shame Sheldon didnt want to play today, think he's just shed and is grumpy he cant get his paws (dont think thats the right word) on any of the girls. He was sat in his treehouse and wouldnt come out :lol2:


Awww haha. Sounds like most men who can't have their women hahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## DragonFish66

Mr Chad said:


> I wish mine would eat mealies from a bowl. If I put them in there they just dont get eaten and die off. They live chasing after them, but then the ones they miss always end up under the lino and I find loads a week later :lol2:
> 
> I'm wondering if I put flakes in and get them moving more they'd get eaten. I also want to try some morios as well now Artisan said hers loved them.





BuckingFrill said:


> Domino refuses to eat from a bowl too. She'll only eat the mealies we drop in so she can hunt. Might try the fish flakes.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


The thing with flakes is they do go mad for the flakes but after a few hours they do eat them all and go back so been slugs, But i keep the bowl topped up with at least 30 to 50 so they always have them available i've only been putting them in every other day just in case there is to many vits/min through coldwater flakes have the less protien ect in them with feeding the meallys this and also putting the proper multi vits/mins in as well, Because i've a few bugs and snails to feed i buy in bulk i'[m guessing 2 kilos of flakes i'll use in a year only been feeding this for a few months :lol2: Here's a link to were i get it from its cheaper than getting branded stuff and just as good as long as its stored right this amount shown would prob last most people a year and is quite a big bag 
This seller is the one i use 
Pond Flake Food, 500g, garden pond koi food, goldfish | eBay




Mr Chad said:


> I really need to get some morios and give them a try. Are they the ones people say you have to take the heads off?
> 
> I've tried a few bits and have to say that calci worms were the biggest let down. They really weren't bothered by them at all.
> 
> Anybody tried butter worms??


I've heard this as they can bite but i've been feeding them for at least 6 months and havent noticed any bit es nor have i been biten from them while holding them, However i have noticed they get out of the tubs quite easy and the odd ones that manage to escape the leos can climb and burrow into bogwood and bark quite well for weeks i couldn't understand why every time i got a piece off bark out there was a small pile of sawdust :lol2: Untill i seen this :lol2:











This was about 3 or 4 times bigger than a Meal worm Beetle


----------



## DragonFish66

Oh nice pics btw Chad :2thumb:


----------



## Mr Chad

DragonFish66 said:


> The thing with flakes is they do go mad for the flakes but after a few hours they do eat them all and go back so been slugs, But i keep the bowl topped up with at least 30 to 50 so they always have them available i've only been putting them in every other day just in case there is to many vits/min through coldwater flakes have the less protien ect in them with feeding the meallys this and also putting the proper multi vits/mins in as well, Because i've a few bugs and snails to feed i buy in bulk i'[m guessing 2 kilos of flakes i'll use in a year only been feeding this for a few months :lol2: Here's a link to were i get it from its cheaper than getting branded stuff and just as good as long as its stored right this amount shown would prob last most people a year and is quite a big bag
> This seller is the one i use
> Pond Flake Food, 500g, garden pond koi food, goldfish | eBay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard this as they can bite but i've been feeding them for at least 6 months and havent noticed any bit es nor have i been biten from them while holding them, However i have noticed they get out of the tubs quite easy and the odd ones that manage to escape the leos can climb and burrow into bogwood and bark quite well for weeks i couldn't understand why every time i got a piece off bark out there was a small pile of sawdust :lol2: Untill i seen this :lol2:
> 
> 
> image
> 
> This was about 3 or 4 times bigger than a Meal worm Beetle



Oooooohhhh shiny lol


----------



## Artisan

DragonFish66 said:


> The thing with flakes is they do go mad for the flakes but after a few hours they do eat them all and go back so been slugs, But i keep the bowl topped up with at least 30 to 50 so they always have them available i've only been putting them in every other day just in case there is to many vits/min through coldwater flakes have the less protien ect in them with feeding the meallys this and also putting the proper multi vits/mins in as well, Because i've a few bugs and snails to feed i buy in bulk i'[m guessing 2 kilos of flakes i'll use in a year only been feeding this for a few months :lol2: Here's a link to were i get it from its cheaper than getting branded stuff and just as good as long as its stored right this amount shown would prob last most people a year and is quite a big bag
> This seller is the one i use
> Pond Flake Food, 500g, garden pond koi food, goldfish | eBay
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard this as they can bite but i've been feeding them for at least 6 months and havent noticed any bit es nor have i been biten from them while holding them, However i have noticed they get out of the tubs quite easy and the odd ones that manage to escape the leos can climb and burrow into bogwood and bark quite well for weeks i couldn't understand why every time i got a piece off bark out there was a small pile of sawdust :lol2: Untill i seen this :lol2:
> 
> 
> image
> 
> This was about 3 or 4 times bigger than a Meal worm Beetle


Im forever poking morios out of cork bark...the buggers burrow in, eat the wood and turn to beetles....the tell tale sign is a ever growing pile of saw dust


----------



## DragonFish66

Mr Chad said:


> Oooooohhhh shiny lol


It made me jump :lol2: as were the leos are i clean them out on the bed when i put the bark down i didn't see it until i was about to put it back in the tub needless to say all wood is never put on the bed again and other plastic decor is checked as well :lol2: since then i've notice 2 more morio worms chewed there way into the wood I assume this is were they start the change into beetles? Never had one change in tubs with others before but i have noticed the odd time they do feed on the meal worms


----------



## DragonFish66

Artisan said:


> Im forever poking morios out of cork bark...the buggers burrow in, eat the wood and turn to beetles....the tell tale sign is a ever growing pile of saw dust


Haha i've noticed at first i thought the leo was the culprit :lol2: through when i seen the beetle i boiled the wood don't want them infesting the house :lol2: I've even seen them in mopani bogwood as well so i bet in numbers they could do some damage to wood in the house :whip:


----------



## Artisan

Some AFT updates 

ELIJAH - getting to be a massive boy now....weighed in a few weeks ago at 89g







SHILOH - still really small and petite....but look at that sexy fat tail!


----------



## DragonFish66

Artisan said:


> Some AFT updates
> 
> ELIJAH - getting to be a massive boy now....weighed in a few weeks ago at 89g
> 
> http://s1287.photobucket.com/user/artisangeckos/media/20131018_195658_zps5cb89a03.jpg.htmlimage
> 
> http://s1287.photobucket.com/user/artisangeckos/media/20131018_195626_zpsa45660d9.jpg.htmlimage
> 
> http://s1287.photobucket.com/user/artisangeckos/media/20131018_195614_zpse336d645.jpg.htmlimage
> 
> SHILOH - still really small and petite....but look at that sexy fat tail!
> 
> http://s1287.photobucket.com/user/artisangeckos/media/20131018_195534_zpsc86e2504.jpg.htmlimage
> 
> http://s1287.photobucket.com/user/artisangeckos/media/20131018_195455_zpsd8deea40.jpg.htmlimage
> 
> http://s1287.photobucket.com/user/artisangeckos/media/20131018_195503_zps20501e8d.jpg.htmlimage


I Need some of these!!! :no1:


----------



## Artisan

DragonFish66 said:


> I Need some of these!!! :no1:


 They are rather nice aren't they


----------



## DragonFish66

Artisan said:


> They are rather nice aren't they


O Yes! Might have to buy a couple when you breed them, I know another person as well thats got the same ones could end up with 3 or 4 :whistling2:


----------



## laksomeister

Mr Chad said:


> I really need to get some morios and give them a try. Are they the ones people say you have to take the heads off?


Juni also loves em', and I don't bother taking their heads off cause they get utterly destroyed! 



DragonFish66 said:


> I've heard this as they can bite but i've been feeding them for at least 6 months and havent noticed any bit es nor have i been biten from them while holding them, However i have noticed they get out of the tubs quite easy and the odd ones that manage to escape the leos can climb and burrow into bogwood and bark quite well for weeks i couldn't understand why every time i got a piece off bark out there was a small pile of sawdust :lol2: Untill i seen this :lol2:
> 
> 
> image
> 
> This was about 3 or 4 times bigger than a Meal worm Beetle


I've had some morios escape the viv(fixed their escape route) and like a month after found these guys wandering about in the apartment, can't believe how lucky I am that my gf didn't notice ^^
I've also had them dig down loose substrates and chewing through fake backgrounds(not grouted) to pupate.


----------



## TillyStar

making progress with new shy girl Siri... she was lying under a semi-hide, and i put in two worms fairly close to her and moved away and turned the light down. she DEVOURED them! left it 5 mins and gave her 2 more in the same way - same result. left it then as she also has 5 in the ET worm dish, with the top lid things taken off (as i think it makes it impossible for them to get them out otherwise). she is slowly but surely getting used to my presence and she is the sweetest little thing. more pics when she's more settled 

meanwhile, ralph is about as chilled as they come in his viv  and getting more confident in general - wouldn't come out or eat yesterday when i had guests but once they'd gone he was visibly more relaxed and friendly 







Artisan said:


> Some AFT updates
> 
> ELIJAH - getting to be a massive boy now....weighed in a few weeks ago at 89g
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> SHILOH - still really small and petite....but look at that sexy fat tail!
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


they're both stunners  one day maybe there will be room for a fat tail


----------



## organized chaos

Here's my fattie, Fudge :flrt:


----------



## organized chaos

And here's my Leo, she was only about 6months old there though.


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

I have a nagging feeling my little Lily might be gravid... I know she has been mated this season and laid eggs but I'm not sure when her last clutch was I'm going to send a pm to the guy I bought her from and find out. She's put some right chunk on this past week and I can see what look like white silhouettes on either side of her stomach but didn't wanna stress her too much flipping her over to get a better look. Snapped a couple of pics of her while I had her out a few minutes ago, what do you guys think?


----------



## BuckingFrill

GoodbyeCourage said:


> I have a nagging feeling my little Lily might be gravid... I know she has been mated this season and laid eggs but I'm not sure when her last clutch was I'm going to send a pm to the guy I bought her from and find out. She's put some right chunk on this past week and I can see what look like white silhouettes on either side of her stomach but didn't wanna stress her too much flipping her over to get a better look. Snapped a couple of pics of her while I had her out a few minutes ago, what do you guys think?
> image image


Oh, she is getting chunky! Wow. Are you excited for if she is gravid? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

BuckingFrill said:


> Oh, she is getting chunky! Wow. Are you excited for if she is gravid?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


Yes! I was planning on breeding her next season anyway, but I've heard she's produced some super raptors from her mating this season so that'd be exciting:mf_dribble: Just need to get an incubator asap if she is


----------



## lupi lou

what's the best method for removing retained shed? My little girl has some right on her lower eye lid, she's still quite small so am worried about hurting her. I made sure her damp hide is nice and moist then left her overnight to see if she could sort it herself with the improved humidity but it didn't work. What shall I try now?


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

You could try gently removing it with a moist cotton bud


----------



## DragonFish66

laksomeister said:


> Juni also loves em', and I don't bother taking their heads off cause they get utterly destroyed!
> 
> 
> 
> I've had some morios escape the viv(fixed their escape route) and like a month after found these guys wandering about in the apartment, can't believe how lucky I am that my gf didn't notice ^^
> I've also had them dig down loose substrates and chewing through fake backgrounds(not grouted) to pupate.


Its strange the way they can chew yet have never bite me or the leos well i think! 



organized chaos said:


> http://s1289.photobucket.com/user/GazzaB85/media/2013-09-28233521_zps8f63afb4.jpg.htmlimage
> 
> Here's my fattie, Fudge :flrt:





organized chaos said:


> http://s1289.photobucket.com/user/GazzaB85/media/045_zpsfda79d48.jpg.htmlimage
> 
> And here's my Leo, she was only about 6months old there though.


That isn't the same leo is it :gasp:



lupi lou said:


> what's the best method for removing retained shed? My little girl has some right on her lower eye lid, she's still quite small so am worried about hurting her. I made sure her damp hide is nice and moist then left her overnight to see if she could sort it herself with the improved humidity but it didn't work. What shall I try now?


I've never had a stuck shed on a leo yet through i have from time to time with snakes all i do with them is take all the decor out and put a damp towel in overnight which has never failed with me yet, so i cant see why not with leos :2thumb:


----------



## organized chaos

That isn't the same leo is it :gasp:



:lol2: no the 1st pic is of my african fat tail and the next one is the Leo, separate animals lol


----------



## BretJordan

Hey guys, just almost wet myself laughing at my missus. So I was sat on my Pc whilst she was bathing Snooze (Tortoise) Next thing I hear a scream and 'Oh my god what is that!' 'Bret.. BRET Kill it' :lol2: It was a mealie beetle god knows how it got up here lol but her reaction was amazing! Especially when I walked out the room and downstairs whilst I got the feeding tongues! Lol she was so annoyed I just walked downstairs! Just popped the 'lil fellow out the window haha.. 

Anyway after that eventful beetle incident I had Loki out the other day and snapped a few photos of him. He seemed to enjoy having a wander around on my living room carpet.  





I love his eyes and colorfulness in that photo! Flash really enhanced his colours  

Thanks guys, Bret.


----------



## retrobangs

Cleaning day for the girls tomorrow. Does anyone else bother them during the day to do a proper clean out? It's due one and I can't do at night just too dark


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Artisan

retrobangs said:


> Cleaning day for the girls tomorrow. Does anyone else bother them during the day to do a proper clean out? It's due one and I can't do at night just too dark
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


 I just do it in the day time as its easier to see plus I get too tired at night lol. Just plop them in separate tubs and crack on....doesn't take long and they go back to sleep once the fuss and excitement is over


----------



## Mr Chad

Lucy's first walk about yesterday 

Lucy's first explore - YouTube

Cheeky lil monkey. Looks so happy.

This vid makes her head look green :-/


----------



## Artisan

Mr Chad said:


> Lucy's first walk about yesterday
> 
> Lucy's first explore - YouTube
> 
> Cheeky lil monkey. Looks so happy.
> 
> This vid makes her head look green :-/


 Bless her she's so cute


----------



## BK80

So the Tremper Albino i was sure is female has two rather distinctive bulges developing at the base of the tale... So She is probably a He, Gonna call him "Edin Gecko" after the Manchester City striker "Edin Dzeko" 

When i weighed him last Friday he was 11g. I weighed him just before and he is now 17g. I'm pretty happy with that


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Artisan said:


> I just do it in the day time as its easier to see plus I get too tired at night lol. Just plop them in separate tubs and crack on....doesn't take long and they go back to sleep once the fuss and excitement is over


If it's just a quick clean I usually just leave Smaug in there and just don't clean the side of the viv he's sleeping on until the next day or something. Works out easier as he's always moody during the day for understandable reasons. : victory:

Works best when just wanting to clean up poop, spilled calcium, etc.


----------



## BretJordan

Mr Chad said:


> Lucy's first walk about yesterday
> 
> Lucy's first explore - YouTube
> 
> Cheeky lil monkey. Looks so happy.
> 
> This vid makes her head look green :-/


Lol when she stumbled over and landed in your hand that was so cute!  

Bret.


----------



## retrobangs

KingRedbeardI said:


> If it's just a quick clean I usually just leave Smaug in there and just don't clean the side of the viv he's sleeping on until the next day or something. Works out easier as he's always moody during the day for understandable reasons. : victory:
> 
> Works best when just wanting to clean up poop, spilled calcium, etc.


Yea I normally spot clean when they're out for wander with me but need to do a whole once over for each to make sure not scanky stuff under their Lino etc. although not sure ill do today now. Had that cold thing coming on all week and it's seems to be settling in to stay today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## retrobangs

Mr Chad said:


> Lucy's first walk about yesterday
> 
> Lucy's first explore - YouTube
> 
> Cheeky lil monkey. Looks so happy.
> 
> This vid makes her head look green :-/


Awwww like it when they first venture out  happy days for you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Mr Chad

BretJordan said:


> Lol when she stumbled over and landed in your hand that was so cute!
> 
> Bret.


She's like my little drunk lol. Cant walk properly at all, one leg just isn't wired up like the others- has a mind of its own!

At least she's lost her baby tendency to try and throw herself off whatever she's stood on.


----------



## babychessie

Mr Chad said:


> Lucy's first walk about yesterday
> 
> Lucy's first explore - YouTube
> 
> Cheeky lil monkey. Looks so happy.
> 
> This vid makes her head look green :-/


awh, she looks so tipsy :flrt:


----------



## retrobangs

so it begins, http://retrobangsandhergeckos.tumblr.com 

if anyone knows how to edit tumblr theme html on an ipad please share, has driven me mad so I've given up for now


----------



## KingRedbeardI

I think Smaug's stomach may actually be full for once. Usually I only feed him a certain amount of crickets because he's already getting chunky, but a couple of days ago I upped the size of his food and last night was the first time in the 2 - 3 months I've had him that he actually lost interest in food. He just looked at it, turned his head and wandered off into his warm hide. :gasp::lol2:

He's been pretty sluggish since, so I think he might of ate too much. Either that or he's just not used to the larger crickets. Might skip feeding tonight, or just give him a few so he has a chance to empty out his belly.


----------



## Lukosis

Anyone use floor tiles as a substrate? I have some slate coloured tiles left over from my bathroom but I'm concerned they're too smooth. Would I have to use textured tiles? I figure a smooth tile is no different from vinyl, surely?

Oops double post.


----------



## TillyStar

Ooooh, went to the ERAC show today and saw some lovely leos!! OH fell in love with a blue tongued skink and wants one at some point (it was very cool).
I had to keep reminding myself I have a leo coming later on in the year but tbh if I'd had a viv set up I would definitely have bought this amazing looking _huge _normal type female I saw and would hence had 4 leos at the end of the year... Luckily viv isn't fully sorted :lol2:
Could have spent much longer there, but OH and daughter were a bit bored. Want to go to another one! I know PRAS is on next weekend, can't justify going to anotehr one though as they're both a fair distance from where I live... Grrrr!! But a really nice first experience seeing so many reptiles on show.


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Lukosis said:


> Anyone use floor tiles as a substrate? I have some slate coloured tiles left over from my bathroom but I'm concerned they're too smooth. Would I have to use textured tiles? I figure a smooth tile is no different from vinyl, surely?
> 
> Oops double post.


I use slate although I wouldn't recommend it unless your rep is tame and you can get them out when you need to give it a full clean. Gets really dirty really fast and isn't the easiest thing to clean. I imagine other tiles such as ceramic would be easier because theyre smoother. Shouldn't make a massive different to the rep unless they're climbing then they might slip, but I can't imagine it's dangerous or anything like this. Possibly funnier to watch, too.


----------



## retrobangs

TillyStar said:


> Ooooh, went to the ERAC show today and saw some lovely leos!! OH fell in love with a blue tongued skink and wants one at some point (it was very cool).
> I had to keep reminding myself I have a leo coming later on in the year but tbh if I'd had a viv set up I would definitely have bought this amazing looking _huge _normal type female I saw and would hence had 4 leos at the end of the year... Luckily viv isn't fully sorted :lol2:
> Could have spent much longer there, but OH and daughter were a bit bored. Want to go to another one! I know PRAS is on next weekend, can't justify going to anotehr one though as they're both a fair distance from where I live... Grrrr!! But a really nice first experience seeing so many reptiles on show.


Ah I'm jealous. So wanted to go but been in bed all flued up . Glad u had a good time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## TillyStar

retrobangs said:


> Ah I'm jealous. So wanted to go but been in bed all flued up . Glad u had a good time
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


you'd have come home with something... lucky escape probably!  sorry to hear you're ill though... OH has just battled a flu virus for nearly 2 weeks :gasp:
hope you feel much better very soon!!

still managed to make my cabinet though (minus doors) - can't wait to move both leos onto it but will have to wait with moving siri until she is settled!


----------



## BretJordan

TillyStar said:


> Ooooh, went to the ERAC show today and saw some lovely leos!! OH fell in love with a blue tongued skink and wants one at some point (it was very cool).
> I had to keep reminding myself I have a leo coming later on in the year but tbh if I'd had a viv set up I would definitely have bought this amazing looking _huge _normal type female I saw and would hence had 4 leos at the end of the year... Luckily viv isn't fully sorted :lol2:
> Could have spent much longer there, but OH and daughter were a bit bored. Want to go to another one! I know PRAS is on next weekend, can't justify going to anotehr one though as they're both a fair distance from where I live... Grrrr!! But a really nice first experience seeing so many reptiles on show.


I'm in love with BTS's also. Fell in love with them when I found them on some thread on here. Ever since that I researched them and looked around at them. I held an adult female one a few months back at my local reptile store :mf_dribble: Have to admit they're awesome little.. Well big.. Things. :lol2: Then at the last Donny show I was stood looking at the baby ones for almost an hour going back 5-6 times but unfortunately no viv setup.  I'm definitely getting one though! I've just gotta buy a 4x2x2 viv to house it which will be fairly soon. Then I'm going to put the 2x2ft vivs my missus just ordered me from swell on top of it! I've then just got to buy the one more 2ft and the 4ft and I'll have a 4x2x2 viv housing the BTS and 4 2ft Leo viv's on top of that! Woop! :mf_dribble: 

Can't wait! Now I've just got to decide which leo morphs I want in there.. Hmmmmm... + Donny November 3rd too which mean's ill probably end up coming back with leos  

Bret!


----------



## DragonFish66

When i'm ready to get a larger lizard it will be a bts very nice and i like the tegus :2thumb:


----------



## TillyStar

DragonFish66 said:


> When i'm ready to get a larger lizard it will be a bts very nice and i like the tegus :2thumb:


Tegus are wicked but they look REALLY huge? I mean, what size enclosure must they need? Was looking at tegus last night as I was educating OH in lizards (admittedly a little like the blind leading the blind haha) and came across blue ones, they look to be the size of a Jack Russell Terrier?!

BTS just seem really gentle and their facial expressions, as OH remarked, are really intelligent. The one at the show was watching his owner as she spoke :flrt: (I'm not suggesting he _understood_ or anything, it was just cool that he responded so much to her voice)


----------



## BretJordan

TillyStar said:


> Tegus are wicked but they look REALLY huge? I mean, what size enclosure must they need? Was looking at tegus last night as I was educating OH in lizards (admittedly a little like the blind leading the blind haha) and came across blue ones, they look to be the size of a Jack Russell Terrier?!
> 
> BTS just seem really gentle and their facial expressions, as OH remarked, are really intelligent. The one at the show was watching his owner as she spoke :flrt: (I'm not suggesting he _understood_ or anything, it was just cool that he responded so much to her voice)


Search for Blue tongue skink interaction on YouTube and one one of the videos on there is a woman speaking to the BTS.. It was something like do you wanna come out? And it started scratching at the glass to come out. As soon as the viv was open it just flopped onto her hand :flrt: it was so cute!

Bret.


----------



## retrobangs

TillyStar said:


> Tegus are wicked but they look REALLY huge? I mean, what size enclosure must they need? Was looking at tegus last night as I was educating OH in lizards (admittedly a little like the blind leading the blind haha) and came across blue ones, they look to be the size of a Jack Russell Terrier?!
> 
> BTS just seem really gentle and their facial expressions, as OH remarked, are really intelligent. The one at the show was watching his owner as she spoke :flrt: (I'm not suggesting he _understood_ or anything, it was just cool that he responded so much to her voice)


Lol love the name tegu was my nickname for years due to my real name. Then found out it was a lizard. Super cool 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## DragonFish66

retrobangs said:


> Lol love the name tegu was my nickname for years due to my real name. Then found out it was a lizard. Super cool
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Yer one of my favorites i seen one of these in the flesh for the first time at a meet last year, here's a pic i got off google :mf_dribble:


----------



## DragonFish66

TillyStar said:


> Tegus are wicked but they look REALLY huge? I mean, what size enclosure must they need? Was looking at tegus last night as I was educating OH in lizards (admittedly a little like the blind leading the blind haha) and came across blue ones, they look to be the size of a Jack Russell Terrier?!
> 
> BTS just seem really gentle and their facial expressions, as OH remarked, are really intelligent. The one at the show was watching his owner as she spoke :flrt: (I'm not suggesting he _understood_ or anything, it was just cool that he responded so much to her voice)


Not sure of adult size the one i seen was about 2ft through thats about all i know about them haven't looked into them :smile:


----------



## retrobangs

DragonFish66 said:


> Yer one of my favorites i seen one of these in the flesh for the first time at a meet last year, here's a pic i got off google :mf_dribble:
> 
> image


Wow. Gorgeous is the only word. What's their temperament like? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## DragonFish66

retrobangs said:


> Wow. Gorgeous is the only word. What's their temperament like?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


The one i seen was very friendly didn't mind been handled at the meet and was roaming around there to, they remind me of dogs :lol2:


----------



## retrobangs

Retrobangs Introduces Eublepharis Macularis

for anyone bored, welcoming ideas and if you want a website to be linked


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

After an absolutely horrid day sitting down handling my geckos is exactly what I needed, they just seem to know you're upset... Well Ivy does (the other two were far too busy sleeping/wanting food to notice), as soon as I walked in she was out to see me straight away and happily clambered up my arm to come sit on the bed with me. They're such characters, don't know what I'd do without my babies :flrt:


----------



## retrobangs

GoodbyeCourage said:


> After an absolutely horrid day sitting down handling my geckos is exactly what I needed, they just seem to know you're upset... Well Ivy does (the other two were far too busy sleeping/wanting food to notice), as soon as I walked in she was out to see me straight away and happily clambered up my arm to come sit on the bed with me. They're such characters, don't know what I'd do without my babies :flrt:


Lol I need an ivy. Leeloo just looked at me like "no chance" tonight and Alura isn't even leaving the hide 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Mr Chad

My friend still has her BTS for sale as she is downsizing to a smaller place. I really wish I had the room but since my OH has started her new uni course finances are gonna be tighter for the next few years- so no loft conversion into a reptile room :-(

Need to have a re-arrange and get the vivs stacked up.


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Just had smaug eating mealworms off the palm of my hand for the first time and climbing all over my hands again, woo


----------



## retrobangs

KingRedbeardI said:


> Just had smaug eating mealworms off the palm of my hand for the first time and climbing all over my hands again, woo


Awww that's cool. Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## TillyStar

congratulations KingR on Smaug advances! They all get there in the end, slowly but surely 

Siri took a worm from my hand for the first time yesterday and then ate about another 8-10 that I put in front of her - she was fierce!!! a little warrior  Some pix of her endeavour, and a couple of Ralph mooching about (still rather nervously) on the sofa. Ralph is still edgy as an addict looking for a fix, but he does want to come out, bless him, yesterday he was standing up scratching the glass, his white little underside on show! Then when I invited him out he shrank away, but he is getting braver and bracver and coming out more often of his own accord :2thumb:

Oh, oh, oh, AND my OH has offered to drive us to Doncaster!!!!! :jump: :jump: :jump: Woooo!!! So super excited, means I will pick up my Scarlett earlier than expected (another credit card hammering), worth it not just cos I will get her sooner but will save loads on not using a courier as OH and I will split the petrol cost. Super excited 

hello, worm!


where'd you think you're going?


chomping down with force


next please!!


Ralph having a wander


----------



## lupi lou

lovely pictures, so exciting that you'll get to go to Donny and get your new addition, am I right in thinking it is next sunday?


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

Ahh how exciting Tilly! Ralph look to be getting huge! Love his little feet freckles:flrt: 
I'm going to Doncaster too so might bump into you hehe Not planning on picking anything up although a mossy gecko or another leo would be lovely, saying that I'm also very smitten with olive house snakes they're very pretty and I saw someone selling them at the last show.... Must resist temptation!:devil:


----------



## laksomeister

Anyone elses leo slowing down or is it just Juni? She's only eating 1 bug each feed, and then walks back to her hide where she spends the rest of the day. Except when she's switching warm/cold hide. Feels kinda lonely.. :/


----------



## TillyStar

GoodbyeCourage said:


> Ahh how exciting Tilly! Ralph look to be getting huge! Love his little feet freckles:flrt:
> I'm going to Doncaster too so might bump into you hehe Not planning on picking anything up although a mossy gecko or another leo would be lovely, saying that I'm also very smitten with olive house snakes they're very pretty and I saw someone selling them at the last show.... Must resist temptation!:devil:


brilliant!! yes, def say hello if you recognise me (i've got nothing to go on so all pressure will be on you, hehe)!! yeah i am glad i am picking Scarlett up, it SUCKED going home from ERAC with only some locusts. I think if I had a spare viv set up it would be impossible not to pick something up. At ERAC I saw one stall selling some kind of tiny gecko complete with viv - now that's a clever marketing idea! I mean, if they sold set up, basic vivs for leos all ready to bundle in to the car and plug in when you got home, it'd be impossible not to buy anything.

I loved the snakes I saw but am a bit put off by the prospect of them coming out 1 out of 24 hours! Would totally love a royal but in an ideal world i'd like a snake I could at least look at for quite some time! Must look up the olive house snakes! 

hehe, ralph is still only a little sliver compared to bane - 43g at his last weighing a week or so ago and will be 6 months on the 3rd. but has put on 17g in a month so is progressing steadily, i'm well proud of him.



lupi lou said:


> lovely pictures, so exciting that you'll get to go to Donny and get your new addition, am I right in thinking it is next sunday?


thank you very much! yeah, it's on the 3rd! just found out it's the biggest in the UK so am super excited, got a babysitter too so can roam free, not havign to worry about a disappearing or screaming toddler in the crowds : victory:



laksomeister said:


> Anyone elses leo slowing down or is it just Juni? She's only eating 1 bug each feed, and then walks back to her hide where she spends the rest of the day. Except when she's switching warm/cold hide. Feels kinda lonely.. :/


yeah they're talking a lot about this on the FB leo UK forum, ralph has gone right off his worms and will only touch locusts atm, a few others are saying their leos have gone off their food quite a bit or getting odd eating habits. your obvious answer will be to get another leo, much more chance of one of them being out when the first one isn't  this is my main excuse for having more than one :lol2: if it wasn't for the fact that they need separate vivs, there's no way i'd stop at 3!


----------



## Jakenicholls

Could anybody help me out on the albino strain my female sunglow has? planning on breeding her, but only if she is a tremper.


----------



## retrobangs

laksomeister said:


> Anyone elses leo slowing down or is it just Juni? She's only eating 1 bug each feed, and then walks back to her hide where she spends the rest of the day. Except when she's switching warm/cold hide. Feels kinda lonely.. :/


Both Alura and Leeloo have been same. Even though kept their hides same temp seems they know it's winter still. They rarely want to come out at all ATM and eat less is bit lonely 

If anyone has anyone other theories welcome to hear. Mine are both healthy so just assumed its winter and change in light patterns etc 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Artisan

Jakenicholls said:


> Could anybody help me out on the albino strain my female sunglow has? planning on breeding her, but only if she is a tremper.
> 
> image


She looks more like an albino murphy's patternless to me : victory:

Here's my tremper MP "Zumzum's"


----------



## Jakenicholls

Hmm.. she was sold to me as a sunglow.. I hope I wasn't lied to


----------



## Artisan

Jakenicholls said:


> Hmm.. she was sold to me as a sunglow.. I hope I wasn't lied to


 Here's my sunglow


----------



## Jakenicholls

thanks for the help, really ticked off though that I've been lied to, I never really looked it up because i just took their word for it, no doubt a lot of other people have been mis-sold them now too by Premier Exotics (the company I bought her from)


----------



## TillyStar

retrobangs said:


> Both Alura and Leeloo have been same. Even though kept their hides same temp seems they know it's winter still. They rarely want to come out at all ATM and eat less is bit lonely
> 
> If anyone has anyone other theories welcome to hear. Mine are both healthy so just assumed its winter and change in light patterns etc
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


michael from leo lounge said they feel the atmospheric pressure changes and that this plus the weather is likely to be a reason. makes sense, guess like us humans cuddling up on the sofa with a blanket and a film, they roost in their hides, licking their feet or their eyes or whatever they do (ralph has been known to lick his eyes despite having eyelids... greedy boy)  



Artisan said:


> Here's my sunglow
> 
> image
> 
> image


oh my, what a chunky content leo :flrt: that smile!!

ralph kind of wanted to come out again tonight, i helpd him along and he had a little mooch, but bumbled off to his semi-hide with a look of having been thoroughly violated as soon as he got back to the viv. a little schizo, that one,:lol2: will see if i can tempt him with some locusts. they are sulking too, barely eating any of the fruit and veg for the last few days!? seems i have a whole house full of sensitive souls! drama queens, the lot of them.

at least siri had a good appetite, though she was suspicious of my hand she allowed it in the viv as she at and took a few worms out of my hand : victory:


----------



## TillyStar

Jakenicholls said:


> thanks for the help, really ticked off though that I've been lied to, I never really looked it up because i just took their word for it, no doubt a lot of other people have been mis-sold them now too by Premier Exotics (the company I bought her from)


if you go back a few pages i am sure someone ahd a rant precisely about that company (it wasn't you, was it?) - very poor of them :bash:


----------



## Artisan

Jakenicholls said:


> thanks for the help, really ticked off though that I've been lied to, I never really looked it up because i just took their word for it, no doubt a lot of other people have been mis-sold them now too by Premier Exotics (the company I bought her from)


I'm not saying it definitely isn't....just that it looks more like something else to me...but imo not a sunglow : victory:


----------



## Jakenicholls

Nope, wasn't me. although this thread isn't meant for ranting, i'd just like to recommend nobody buys from them, when I went to collect my 3 geckos from them, they had a rack full of them, and in each 33l rub there must have been atleast 15 juvenile geckos, which I was told were between 8-12 months old, which I knew wasnt right because they looked about 3 months, i got to pick which ones i wanted and he put them in a used shisha box (shisha is flavoured?tobacco I think) and tried to get rid of me as soon as he could


----------



## TillyStar

Jesus. Sounds horrendous. Are there no laws for how lizards can be kept?! That said, I remember when I worked for dog rescue and a girl told me about a case where the guy had broken every bone in his dog's body pretty much and was still allowed to say goodbye to the dog after the trial and conviction, and only given a petty fine and a ban to keep animals for x amount of years... So in light of that, i guess not. so incredibly depressing and infuriating


----------



## BK80

Jakenicholls said:


> Nope, wasn't me. although this thread isn't meant for ranting, i'd just like to recommend nobody buys from them, when I went to collect my 3 geckos from them, they had a rack full of them, and in each 33l rub there must have been atleast 15 juvenile geckos, which I was told were between 8-12 months old, which I knew wasnt right because they looked about 3 months, i got to pick which ones i wanted and he put them in a used shisha box (shisha is flavoured?tobacco I think) and tried to get rid of me as soon as he could


Yeah, that sounds pretty messed up mate. I'm glad they're in a good home with you now though


----------



## DragonFish66

Jakenicholls said:


> thanks for the help, really ticked off though that I've been lied to, I never really looked it up because i just took their word for it, no doubt a lot of other people have been mis-sold them now too by Premier Exotics (the company I bought her from)



They are hopefully heading for bankruptcy Premier Exotics :censor: I was the one warning people of there frozen food that defrosted in less than 24hrs of posting with no packaging apart from a poly box! And its not a one off there are loads of people complaining, I've now heard there also selling under 2 other names so its a case of people been careful of who you buy off i'm trying to find out what the names they are using now seems that they should be reported for animal cruelty as well 15 leos in a 33l is not acceptable even if they are hatchlings :whip: :devil::devil::devil: Out of well over 100 posters on rfuk fb only 1 person stood up for them even other well known company's condemned there attitute i hope this causes them problems its just as well i had a test purchase and only lost £80 out of several i've used in the past of which all gave a good service i've never had a problem until i used premier exotics ltd :bash:


----------



## DragonFish66

Well i've just had a a mass weigh in and i'm shocked at how they have all come along even the new one has put on 5g in a mater of a month or so :gasp: 
Here's the results!
Normal 61g
Shct 78g
Sh het Bell 62g
Hypo Tug Snow 57g
Mack Tremper SS 20g

Some hardly fit in the live food tubs for weighing was expecting them to take longer to get this size :2thumb:


----------



## BK80

Awesome stuff Dragon. Nothing better than the satisfaction in knowing one is taking the correct care of their animals. It's so rewarding to see them grow and thrive.

When i first weighed my baby Tremper Albino he was 11g, I weighed him a week later and he was 17g :gasp:

Is this good progress for a baby of around 2 months? His next weekly weigh in will be on Saturday. I'm hoping he will have easily broken that 20g mark


----------



## DragonFish66

BK80 said:


> Awesome stuff Dragon. Nothing better than the satisfaction in knowing one is taking the correct care of their animals. It's so rewarding to see them grow and thrive.
> 
> When i first weighed my baby Tremper Albino he was 11g, I weighed him a week later and he was 17g :gasp:
> 
> Is this good progress for a baby of around 2 months? His next weekly weigh in will be on Saturday. I'm hoping he will have easily broken that 20g mark


Some of mine only put 10g on in 2 months others 22g so it vary's a lot the young mack tremper ss put on 5g on in just under a month, certainly quicker than i thought to look at i would of said he was the same size as when i got him :lol2: yours seems very good progress but i think they all grow at different rates, I can now understand how some are up to breeding size in 12 months through all mine are getting an extra year to make sure they are fully mature as well :2thumb:


----------



## TillyStar

DragonFish66 said:


> They are hopefully heading for bankruptcy Premier Exotics :censor: I was the one warning people of there frozen food that defrosted in less than 24hrs of posting with no packaging apart from a poly box! And its not a one off there are loads of people complaining, I've now heard there also selling under 2 other names so its a case of people been careful of who you buy off i'm trying to find out what the names they are using now seems that they should be reported for animal cruelty as well 15 leos in a 33l is not acceptable even if they are hatchlings :whip: :devil::devil::devil: Out of well over 100 posters on rfuk fb only 1 person stood up for them even other well known company's condemned there attitute i hope this causes them problems its just as well i had a test purchase and only lost £80 out of several i've used in the past of which all gave a good service i've never had a problem until i used premier exotics ltd :bash:


would you happen to know the other names they're selling under? don't want to accidentally use them, am buying new stuff for my new viv atm!!


----------



## Artisan

Some new pics of Scorch & Winter. 

Scorchy is coming along fabulously, getting bigger every day...Winter looks very dark this morning.


----------



## Darknomad

cleaned out miley and montana today.
ended up playing find the gecko :whistling2:
they was both in the wethide that i placed one of there stone bowls over entrance to and proceeded to replace all paper tissue and rearrange barks.for the exploratory pleasures.[why i bother i dunno they intent on hiding in the wethide]. placed the wethide in last did a head count 1 !.
double check yup 1 :no1:. i thought buggrit shrimp and cheese biscuits. wheres miley. cue an hour laters slightly flustered room tipped over and partially tidied.its amazing what you find when you check nooks and crannies.
nothing not on the curtains top or bottom not in footwear not under any under surfaces.so for no real reasons i went to apolagise to montana for losing her sister. and who do i see tweking her hiney at me sneaking into the bark log. yes miley:devil:. i can only assume she snuck out the hide into the log tube inbetween my turn arrounds and papertowelings. so a huge sigh of relief.
as they was in a very very short exploration mode one of there first tbh i decided to feed em some waxworms. im having issue getting them to touch mealworms.i have lots two tubs tbh smalls ones and large too large i think i darent try feeding them ones. they have eaten a tub of crickets and med locusts already. but life would be easier if they would eat mealies in bowl or when dropped nearby.


----------



## Ryanb0401

Got Domino's proper viv on the way, so she can come out of her little glass thing. Will be nice to see her fully kitted up. 

Just got to wait for delivery now - the hard part. :lol2:


----------



## Darknomad

some pics as pics are important

before

after cleaning



bad quality clips ahead!
splodged wasworm juice mixed with calci plus on tank door sorry

she was exploring so i thought id let them have whats left of my waxworms.[waxys was rubbish all cold and half turned black first day i had them had to pick em out and throw em away]


she only had 3


----------



## DragonFish66

TillyStar said:


> would you happen to know the other names they're selling under? don't want to accidentally use them, am buying new stuff for my new viv atm!!



I'm trying to find out just waiting on some people getting back to me, It just shows, Why would a company require a couple of different names to sell the same stuff premier exotics sounds very dodge to me :whip: I'll post as soon as i find out :2thumb:


----------



## retrobangs

Ryanb0401 said:


> Got Domino's proper viv on the way, so she can come out of her little glass thing. Will be nice to see her fully kitted up.
> 
> Just got to wait for delivery now - the hard part. :lol2:


Awesome. Put pictures up when she's all moved in to her new one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## laksomeister

retrobangs said:


> Both Alura and Leeloo have been same. Even though kept their hides same temp seems they know it's winter still. They rarely want to come out at all ATM and eat less is bit lonely
> 
> If anyone has anyone other theories welcome to hear. Mine are both healthy so just assumed its winter and change in light patterns etc
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Same here, haven't changed a thing. Feels good to hear others are experiencing it too, as the paranoid keeper I am 



TillyStar said:


> yeah they're talking a lot about this on the FB leo UK forum, ralph has gone right off his worms and will only touch locusts atm, a few others are saying their leos have gone off their food quite a bit or getting odd eating habits. your obvious answer will be to get another leo, much more chance of one of them being out when the first one isn't  this is my main excuse for having more than one :lol2: if it wasn't for the fact that they need separate vivs, there's no way i'd stop at 3!


Haha yes ofcourse that's it!


----------



## AsiF KHAN

Geckos for sale. . .


----------



## DragonFish66

AsiF KHAN said:


> Geckos for sale. . .


:welcomerfuk: You would be better off telling people about your collection and what you have before you start selling on here the section you need to be in to sell lizards is here :2thumb: 
Lizard Classifieds - Reptile Forums


----------



## retrobangs

laksomeister said:


> Same here, haven't changed a thing. Feels good to hear others are experiencing it too, as the paranoid keeper I am
> 
> 
> 
> Haha yes ofcourse that's it!


I get paranoid too. They barely come out once a week now. But I'm almost certain it's the weather and light changes so I wouldn't take it personally. They can probably feel pressure changes too in atmosphere 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## retrobangs

If anyone's bored or interested retrobangsandhergeckos.tumblr.com ideas welcome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Well I must be lucky because Smaug doesn't seem to have slowed down at all yet, comes out of his hide every night at about 7pm and is even out and about right now at 8am.


----------



## DragonFish66

retrobangs said:


> I get paranoid too. They barely come out once a week now. But I'm almost certain it's the weather and light changes so I wouldn't take it personally. They can probably feel pressure changes too in atmosphere
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


I've noticed the larger ones not been as active now through i put it down to them stuffing there faces and digesting more as they seem to stop in the warm ends more :lol2: through there room is a constant 75f to 78f ambient air temps :2thumb: looks like no electric blanket for me from now on its like the tropics in there :lol2: the new one is always out and about acts like he wants to come out all the time yet when i put my hand in the rub he keeps his distance most of the time through the odd time he comes over and licks my hand must think its food :lol2:


----------



## dawsgeckos92

*Re: Leo's*

In one of my vivs I have an heat mat on the back wall the other did not but now I put one on the back wall of the other and they seem to be more active now I would just do it for this winter even if you normally do not I saw on the news this is going to be the coldest winter in 100 years


----------



## Artisan

I'm lucky I don't have to worry about ambient temps or how cold it's going to be in the rep room, as all my Boa vivs are heated by ceramics so the room is quite warm anyway 

Not had any of my gecks slowing down on the eating front yet...possibly for this reason.


----------



## dawsgeckos92

Artisan said:


> I'm lucky I don't have to worry about ambient temps or how cold it's going to be in the rep room, as all my Boa vivs are heated by ceramics so the room is quite warm anyway
> 
> Not had any of my gecks slowing down on the eating front yet...possibly for this reason.


Did you buy these separate or did they come with you setup built in does anybody know the best place for mealies in bulk that deliver quick thanks


----------



## Artisan

dawsgeckos92 said:


> Did you buy these separate or did they come with you setup built in does anybody know the best place for mealies in bulk that deliver quick thanks


 Bought them seperatly when I set up all the boas. You could buy an oil filled radiator to keep the ambient temps up in a rep room - these work very well.

I get my bulk mealies from livefoods direct...usually arrives 2 days later.


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

Lily is such a character, was just dusting some locusts for Bane and looked down to see her getting very excited and alert (she always does this when she hears me shaking live food in the dusting tub), so I opened her viv door whilst I dusted a couple of mealworms for her (for some reason she's not keen on locusts) and she got so excited she almost toppled out of the viv:lol2: Just popped her mealworms in her bowl and left her to scoff them all, bless :flrt: You'd think I never feed her the way she acts! She's definitely the greediest little gecko I've got, always after food:devil: Where as Bane and Ivy have slowed down only taking a couple of locusts/mealies every other day or so, she's also the only one who will eat mealies out of a bowl the other two will go up to the bowl obviously able to smell them but strop off in a huff when they can't find them so always end up tong feeding them/dropping them in their line of sight


----------



## kingkelly

Just thought I would share these photos of Miss Piggy the Leo found in a neighbours garage.

When she turned up she was 36g, she is now 65g and just a beauty!


----------



## kingkelly

This was her before..


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

kingkelly said:


> Just thought I would share these photos of Miss Piggy the Leo found in a neighbours garage.
> 
> When she turned up she was 36g, she is now 65g and just a beauty!
> 
> image


Aww she is gorgeous :flrt: So lucky to have found herself in your care! Well done with her she looks brilliant


----------



## KingRedbeardI

kingkelly said:


> Just thought I would share these photos of Miss Piggy the Leo found in a neighbours garage.
> 
> When she turned up she was 36g, she is now 65g and just a beauty!
> 
> image


Just randomly found in a garage? More info on that story please! LOL sounds like a good one.


----------



## DragonFish66

Artisan said:


> Bought them seperatly when I set up all the boas. You could buy an oil filled radiator to keep the ambient temps up in a rep room - these work very well.
> 
> I get my bulk mealies from livefoods direct...usually arrives 2 days later.


That's what i use in the warm rep room an oiled filled radiator never gets below 75f sometimes higher its like the tropics :2thumb: Mine slow down with the food only because there digesting :lol2:


----------



## BretJordan

My two new vivs setup  Just waiting for my 4x2x2 to arrive then I can put those 2 on top of that then Loki and another 2ft on top of him  Ooooh excited for more leos! And IHS Just around the corner Yaaaayyyy! 


Bret. (PS: The purse is not mine.. And empty  :lol2


----------



## DragonFish66

BretJordan said:


> My two new vivs setup  Just waiting for my 4x2x2 to arrive then I can put those 2 on top of that then Loki and another 2ft on top of him  Ooooh excited for more leos! And IHS Just around the corner Yaaaayyyy!
> http://s1079.photobucket.com/user/bretjordan1/media/null_zps0f5199dd.jpg.htmlimage
> 
> Bret. (PS: The purse is not mine.. And empty  :lol2


That's looking bare even with a 4ft there's room for at least 8 vivs stacked :lol2:


----------



## UpLink

kingkelly said:


> Just thought I would share these photos of Miss Piggy the Leo found in a neighbours garage.
> 
> When she turned up she was 36g, she is now 65g and just a beauty!
> 
> image


She is gorgeous I was hoping to find a similar looking female at PRAS but its been binned now and well done for taking her in too :2thumb:


----------



## LovLight

UpLink said:


> She is gorgeous I was hoping to find a similar looking female at PRAS but its been binned now and well done for taking her in too :2thumb:


If you are fbook hun look up Lisa's Leos she's got a couple of really beautiful high contrast tang albinos 
Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LovLight

BretJordan said:


> My two new vivs setup  Just waiting for my 4x2x2 to arrive then I can put those 2 on top of that then Loki and another 2ft on top of him  Ooooh excited for more leos! And IHS Just around the corner Yaaaayyyy!
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/null_zps0f5199dd.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Bret. (PS: The purse is not mine.. And empty  :lol2


Haha I knew you'd get bitten buy the bug....expanding fast! 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TillyStar

Change of plan, not going to Doncaster as we realised we'd miscalculated petrol costs and it ended up becoming way too expensive, but on the upside got delivery day set for my gorgeous Scarlett, gonna arrive at mine on Sunday 10th Nov, the day after my birthday :jump: :jump:

Here she is again :flrt: from Mal at Grinning Gecko, he's been fantastic in holding her for me and just being super friendly and helpful - like taling to a friend! - so can highly recommend him as a leo seller : victory:





hehe, looking a little stern in this one :lol2:


also, put siri's second level in yesterday and within hours she was up on it and in the hide at the top. will get some pics up later 

ralph update: he was shedding this morning and really grumpy, not seen much of him today but he's got a few new cork bits in his viv (so does siri). i ordered some cork bark tubes not realising how _huge_ they'd be, i honestly thought they'd be a quarter of the diameter (duh) so now have wayyyy too much of it... :roll:


----------



## TillyStar

LovLight said:


> If you are fbook hun look up Lisa's Leos she's got a couple of really beautiful high contrast tang albinos
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


OMG she has an AMAZING female for sale on FB, i wanted that one sooooo much!!! 



GoodbyeCourage said:


> Lily is such a character, was just dusting some locusts for Bane and looked down to see her getting very excited and alert (she always does this when she hears me shaking live food in the dusting tub), so I opened her viv door whilst I dusted a couple of mealworms for her (for some reason she's not keen on locusts) and she got so excited she almost toppled out of the viv:lol2: Just popped her mealworms in her bowl and left her to scoff them all, bless :flrt: You'd think I never feed her the way she acts! She's definitely the greediest little gecko I've got, always after food:devil: Where as Bane and Ivy have slowed down only taking a couple of locusts/mealies every other day or so, she's also the only one who will eat mealies out of a bowl the other two will go up to the bowl obviously able to smell them but strop off in a huff when they can't find them so always end up tong feeding them/dropping them in their line of sight


bless her! i think it's time for more pix! love the one of lily sleeping in your sig :flrt:




BretJordan said:


> My two new vivs setup  Just waiting for my 4x2x2 to arrive then I can put those 2 on top of that then Loki and another 2ft on top of him  Ooooh excited for more leos! And IHS Just around the corner Yaaaayyyy!
> http://s1079.photobucket.com/user/bretjordan1/media/null_zps0f5199dd.jpg.htmlimage
> 
> Bret. (PS: The purse is not mine.. And empty  :lol2


agree with Dragonfish, there is def room for more :lol2: let the madness commence :whistling2:


----------



## lupi lou

lovley little leo Tilly Star as for the cork bark you can never have too much! Although if you listen to my O/H he thinks I have a cork bark fetish :blush:
But while am on the subject of cork bark... heres some hides I made, although they are for the corns and not the leos



















Now that I have got my corn snake vivs finished and on to the project of leo vivs.


----------



## Mr Chad

Can you get bases to support viv stacks? I want to stack mine up but don't want the bottom one directly on the floor. 

Currently I have one and an exo terra on a low ikea table but it won't support any more weight. The other two vivs are on a sideboard but I think stacked looks much nicer.


----------



## LovLight

Mr Chad said:


> Can you get bases to support viv stacks? I want to stack mine up but don't want the bottom one directly on the floor.
> 
> Currently I have one and an exo terra on a low ikea table but it won't support any more weight. The other two vivs are on a sideboard but I think stacked looks much nicer.


You can get things like lockable castors and legs in B&Q and similar.
Vivexotics do a range to go with there stacks to...they come in packs of 2 feet 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## organized chaos

Viv update:


----------



## organized chaos

And here she is: LEO , better known as cheeky chops :lol2::flrt:


----------



## BretJordan

LovLight said:


> Haha I knew you'd get bitten buy the bug....expanding fast!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


Haha I was bitten instantly! I already have Loki and 2 other cresties! (My other is with my sister) Oh and mine and the missus's tortoise. :blush:  The other side of the "Reptile Room" 



Bret.


----------



## BretJordan

Mr Chad said:


> Can you get bases to support viv stacks? I want to stack mine up but don't want the bottom one directly on the floor.
> 
> Currently I have one and an exo terra on a low ikea table but it won't support any more weight. The other two vivs are on a sideboard but I think stacked looks much nicer.


They sell vivexotic feet in 2 packs? If that's any use?  
VivExotic Silver Stack Feet (Twin pack) | Swell Reptiles

Bret.


----------



## BretJordan

organized chaos said:


> And here she is: LEO , better known as cheeky chops :lol2::flrt:
> [URL=http://i1289.photobucket.com/albums/b520/GazzaB85/2013-03-10223933_zps2a5d33e5.jpg]image[/URL]


Nice looking Leo!  Very bright! 

Bret.

(sorry for the multiple posts)


----------



## TillyStar

Mr Chad said:


> Can you get bases to support viv stacks? I want to stack mine up but don't want the bottom one directly on the floor.
> 
> Currently I have one and an exo terra on a low ikea table but it won't support any more weight. The other two vivs are on a sideboard but I think stacked looks much nicer.


i felt the same, too risky to have one on the floor. what if you accidentally kick it?
there are the vivexotice cabinets, but i am not sure the new ones will fit the old vivexotic vivs as i read on swell that they don't have a top board (i.e. wher you would place the first viv) 'to accommodate the stacking of your viv - but the new vivs are longer than the old ones, so would an old viv simply fall through? that's what troubled me.
otherwise there are long solid tv cabinets on ebay etc that will do the job the cheapest one i found is about £60, looks quite nice and has wooden doors so you can keeo all your reptile stuff inside. or if you're handy, build one yourself :2thumb: OH has built me one (though still awaiting doors) but he is good like that, i can just about change a fuse myself.



organized chaos said:


> And here she is: LEO , better known as cheeky chops :lol2::flrt:
> http://s1289.photobucket.com/user/GazzaB85/media/2013-03-10223933_zps2a5d33e5.jpg.htmlimage


she's a babe and the viv looks really nice too : victory:


----------



## DragonFish66

BretJordan said:


> Haha I was bitten instantly! I already have Loki and 2 other cresties! (My other is with my sister) Oh and mine and the missus's tortoise. :blush:  The other side of the "Reptile Room"
> 
> http://s1079.photobucket.com/user/bretjordan1/media/Reprooms.jpg.htmlimage
> 
> Bret.


Looks better that my pc room :lol2: there's a small passage way to reach the pc the invasion of the reps!!! :lol2: through its only a box room


----------



## BuckingFrill

Finally ordered Domino's new viv! Looking forward to prettying it up and making all fun for her. She's a climber, so I'll have to get some shelves and stuff. She was in a terrarium with kitchen roll wrapped around it until now! Looked ghastly. But she seemed to quite like it.

Just means I have an empty terrarium now... and I have been pining for a crestie... fate.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## TillyStar

Siri's viv more or less finished, though I would still like a corner shelf higher up at some point  The reflection in the glass is hopeless so had to take two pictures with the doors open. Siri spends all day in the cool hide on the top (booooring!!!  ) can't wait to catch her walk up or down the stairs :2thumb: I think the hot hide is too large for her to feel secure (was way bigger than i expected), so have ordered another ET medium cave for her... Burning money on the babies!!! :gasp::blush:



the white thing is loo roll - annoyingly she poos inside the hot hide, stinks less with the loo roll


----------



## UpLink

LovLight said:


> If you are fbook hun look up Lisa's Leos she's got a couple of really beautiful high contrast tang albinos
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


Yes I am, thanks ill check it out


----------



## Naomi23jayne

Hey, i'm Dexter and welcome to my crib.



Hey everyone sorry i haven't been on in ageeeeees :blush: i see alot of new people have joined  ive been quite busy. ive started uni which takes up quite abit of time and ive been busy buying new animals and building new homes for them :lol2:

photo above is dexter having a look round his soon to be new home while im in the process of building it so ill keep updates of this for anyone interested : victory:


----------



## DragonFish66

Naomi23jayne said:


> Hey, i'm Dexter and welcome to my crib.
> 
> http://s1344.photobucket.com/user/n...ecko/IMG-20131026-WA0016_zps48a5ef8c.jpg.htmlimage
> 
> Hey everyone sorry i haven't been on in ageeeeees :blush: i see alot of new people have joined  ive been quite busy. ive started uni which takes up quite abit of time and ive been busy buying new animals and building new homes for them :lol2:
> 
> photo above is dexter having a look round his soon to be new home while im in the process of building it so ill keep updates of this for anyone interested : victory:


Well he seems not bothered for you to carry on building around him :lol2:


----------



## Naomi23jayne

DragonFish66 said:


> Well he seems not bothered for you to carry on building around him :lol2:


pretty much aha, had to put him back home while i grout though :2thumb:


----------



## DragonFish66

Naomi23jayne said:


> pretty much aha, had to put him back home while i grout though :2thumb:


I'll have to get a shift on with my rubs setting them up i need a good move around a few snakes need moved up into there final homes so the leos are getting moved into the racks :thumb: through atm i've enough mats and stats to set up one through that is all i need for the now the rest wont be getting filled till next year :2thumb: well one rack the other is for hatchlings i think :2thumb:


----------



## Ryanb0401

So, all of Domino's new stuff is on the way - and today, I went to buy her some tiles for substrate. 

I was going to use the tiles, broken up a bit, with play sand compacted between all of the parts. 
Sound okay? I had thought about getting her lino, but I really just dislike the look of it. I'd rather have her on kitchen roll, but I don't like the look of that either.


----------



## DragonFish66

Ryanb0401 said:


> So, all of Domino's new stuff is on the way - and today, I went to buy her some tiles for substrate.
> 
> I was going to use the tiles, broken up a bit, with play sand compacted between all of the parts.
> Sound okay? I had thought about getting her lino, but I really just dislike the look of it. I'd rather have her on kitchen roll, but I don't like the look of that either.


You could always use aquarium mastic you wouldn't notice the joins and easy to remove the tiles if you need to replace the mat also stops water getting through causing problems :2thumb:


----------



## Ryanb0401

DragonFish66 said:


> You could always use aquarium mastic you wouldn't notice the joins and easy to remove the tiles if you need to replace the mat also stops water getting through causing problems :2thumb:


I sort of want to notice the joints. I'd like it to look a bit rough ad broken. Isn't really enough water in with a leopard gecko for me to need to worry about it getting damp or too humid. She's far too small to even move her water dish, never mind spilling it in any way.


----------



## retrobangs

TillyStar said:


> Siri's viv more or less finished, though I would still like a corner shelf higher up at some point  The reflection in the glass is hopeless so had to take two pictures with the doors open. Siri spends all day in the cool hide on the top (booooring!!!  ) can't wait to catch her walk up or down the stairs :2thumb: I think the hot hide is too large for her to feel secure (was way bigger than i expected), so have ordered another ET medium cave for her... Burning money on the babies!!! :gasp::blush:
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/IMAG1777_zpsfd341640.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> the white thing is loo roll - annoyingly she poos inside the hot hide, stinks less with the loo roll
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/IMAG1776_zps4cb494de.jpg]image[/URL]


She may start pooping on ledge fingers crossed. Mine changed poo spots when they got their ledges. Looks epic 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## DragonFish66

Ryanb0401 said:


> I sort of want to notice the joints. I'd like it to look a bit rough ad broken. Isn't really enough water in with a leopard gecko for me to need to worry about it getting damp or too humid. She's far too small to even move her water dish, never mind spilling it in any way.


Your right in the leo wont produce enough water to cause harm or not spilling the water dish however there is always a chance of an accident however remote of you spilling the or dropping the bowl in the viv, I'm very careful when using/cleaning but have dropped bowls before it only takes it one time to ruin electrics, the best way round that i can think of in your case is to show the cracks you want using the mastic once its in place before it drys i would sprinkle the covering you want over it and let it dry and hoover the loose stuff up so you will still get the effect you are looking for : victory: Just an idea


----------



## BretJordan

So had Loki out earlier and he had a bit of skin left around his toes from his previous shed. (Must have been either last night or the day before as he went off his food.)

I tried picking it off myself with no success so I put him in the sink filled with a bit of warm water. And he did not like that, he wanted out almost instantly! :') But I got his feet to soak for a little while and his two back feet now seem fine. It's just the front two that still have some attached. I tried rubbing the moist skin with a cotton bud to see if it would budge but it just irritated him and made him run off. Any advice?

Got some photos of him with me just before the bath incident. 




Chilling watching T.V  :')

Bret.


----------



## Ryanb0401

DragonFish66 said:


> Your right in the leo wont produce enough water to cause harm or not spilling the water dish however there is always a chance of an accident however remote of you spilling the or dropping the bowl in the viv, I'm very careful when using/cleaning but have dropped bowls before it only takes it one time to ruin electrics, the best way round that i can think of in your case is to show the cracks you want using the mastic once its in place before it drys i would sprinkle the covering you want over it and let it dry and hoover the loose stuff up so you will still get the effect you are looking for : victory: Just an idea


Only problem I can forsee there is needing to take all of the tiles out at once, which would mean pretty much disassembling the entire viv or taking the glass doors out. Not ideal for spot cleaning. My thinking with the sand is that I can either scrape sand out or remove individual pieces as I need them.

I really hope I'm not coming off as snarky, or not taking advice - I'm just trying to work out how to do this right as I have a habit of messing things up in a very big way :lol2:


----------



## DragonFish66

Ryanb0401 said:


> Only problem I can forsee there is needing to take all of the tiles out at once, which would mean pretty much disassembling the entire viv or taking the glass doors out. Not ideal for spot cleaning. My thinking with the sand is that I can either scrape sand out or remove individual pieces as I need them.
> 
> I really hope I'm not coming off as snarky, or not taking advice - I'm just trying to work out how to do this right as I have a habit of messing things up in a very big way :lol2:


We all mess things up sometimes :lol2: It was just an idea the thing why i said mastic is it can easily be cut with a Stanley knife though the outside edges would be harder to cut, glue is out of the question for this reason as that sets solid, Through all the edges i've used hot glue to seal the lower parts of the sides through that's permanent i've never used heat mats in vivs before i tried but couldn't get them quite right with the snakes needing higher ambient temps, i think its easier using a ceramic bulb the 2 vivs i've got only contain larger snakes :2thumb:


----------



## BK80

Hi guys. I need a bit of advice on where would be the best place to find particular Leo Morphs. I live in Manchester which is one of the biggest cities in the country, but at all our "exotic" pet stores, it's always just completely random in terms of what Morph Leo's they might have at any given time. 90% of the time there will be standard Leo's and perhaps the odd Albino.

What i'm really looking for is a Mack Super Snow, preferably a baby/Juvy. But i can't seem to find anywhere that sells them? Any advice on where to search would be great.

Cheers :2thumb:


----------



## dawsgeckos92

*Re: Leo's*

Hello fellow leopard gecko lovers just to let you all know when my page gets to 300 likes someone out of the 300 will win a free leopard gecko


----------



## LovLight

BK80 said:


> Hi guys. I need a bit of advice on where would be the best place to find particular Leo Morphs. I live in Manchester which is one of the biggest cities in the country, but at all our "exotic" pet stores, it's always just completely random in terms of what Morph Leo's they might have at any given time. 90% of the time there will be standard Leo's and perhaps the odd Albino.
> 
> What i'm really looking for is a Mack Super Snow, preferably a baby/Juvy. But i can't seem to find anywhere that sells them? Any advice on where to search would be great.
> 
> Cheers :2thumb:


Try Michael Edge at the Leo Lounge has a couple of cracking super snow trempers still up for grabs if thats any help hun? I'll keep my eyes peeled for straight ss though....is it specifically het free that you want? 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BK80

Thanks Sera. It may seem rather particular, but what i'm after is something like this 

Leopard Gecko Stroking - YouTube


----------



## Artisan

BK80 said:


> Thanks Sera. It may seem rather particular, but what i'm after is something like this
> 
> Leopard Gecko Stroking - YouTube


 
You mean like this? :2thumb: (any excuse to show him off :lol2: )


----------



## BK80

Oh my god... Yes, Yes and three times YES!... What a stunning Leo. Exactly what i'm looking for


----------



## Artisan

BK80 said:


> Oh my god... Yes, Yes and three times YES!... What a stunning Leo. Exactly what i'm looking for


 Thank you. He is a little diamond is Winter 

Just sit tight and wait for one to come up and keep your feelers out. I will keep my eye out for you in the mean time (hopefully be producing some of these next season myself) gorgeous leos are worth waiting for


----------



## LovLight

Indeed they are......and Mr Winters offspring are bound to be amazeballs 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Artisan

LovLight said:


> Indeed they are......and Mr Winters offspring are bound to be amazeballs
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


 Winter and Valentina are going to be model-esque parents....the babies will be outstanding :lol2:


----------



## retrobangs

Artisan said:


> You mean like this? :2thumb: (any excuse to show him off :lol2: )
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/7233a47e-a81e-4851-a71e-6398850ee2ca_zpsee5a1d82.jpg]image[/URL]


she's so gorg, all yours are, cant wait for your hatchie season next year


----------



## Ryanb0401

Artisan said:


> You mean like this? :2thumb: (any excuse to show him off :lol2: )
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/7233a47e-a81e-4851-a71e-6398850ee2ca_zpsee5a1d82.jpg]image[/URL]


I say it every time I see him - if our little Domino ever turns out anything like Winter, I'll be completely set for super snows.



DragonFish66 said:


> We all mess things up sometimes :lol2: It was just an idea the thing why i said mastic is it can easily be cut with a Stanley knife though the outside edges would be harder to cut, glue is out of the question for this reason as that sets solid, Through all the edges i've used hot glue to seal the lower parts of the sides through that's permanent i've never used heat mats in vivs before i tried but couldn't get them quite right with the snakes needing higher ambient temps, i think its easier using a ceramic bulb the 2 vivs i've got only contain larger snakes :2thumb:


I'm going to give the sand a try, I think. She's not going in the viv until it's perfect, so for now the worst that can happen is I find it too hard to clean or the likes and just bin the idea.


----------



## TillyStar

BK80 said:


> Hi guys. I need a bit of advice on where would be the best place to find particular Leo Morphs. I live in Manchester which is one of the biggest cities in the country, but at all our "exotic" pet stores, it's always just completely random in terms of what Morph Leo's they might have at any given time. 90% of the time there will be standard Leo's and perhaps the odd Albino.
> 
> What i'm really looking for is a Mack Super Snow, preferably a baby/Juvy. But i can't seem to find anywhere that sells them? Any advice on where to search would be great.
> 
> Cheers :2thumb:


Mal at The Grinning Gecko had a baby Super Snow for sale a little while back, might have her still? Check him out on FB : victory:


----------



## TillyStar

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...603.1073741853.226498644076175&type=3&theater

looks like she is still available :2thumb: a real cutie!!!


----------



## BuckingFrill

Oh I looove Super Snows. Probably a little biased since I have my wee baby Domino, but they're one of my favourite morphs. Good choice in looking for one!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

Anyone else in Essex and worrying about the storm cutting the power?? What in earth do you do with your reptiles then 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## BK80

TillyStar said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...603.1073741853.226498644076175&type=3&theater
> 
> looks like she is still available :2thumb: a real cutie!!!


Thinks Til. I'll hit him up, try and arrange something :notworthy: xXx


----------



## BuckingFrill

retrobangs said:


> Anyone else in Essex and worrying about the storm cutting the power?? What in earth do you do with your reptiles then
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


I suppose you'll probably just have to try to move your reps into the warmest room you can/insulate them best you can and just hope the power doesn't go out for long! Luckily I'm up in Scotland, so I don't have to worry about it up here.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## BK80

retrobangs said:


> Anyone else in Essex and worrying about the storm cutting the power?? What in earth do you do with your reptiles then
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Stock up on those heat packs Ms Bangs. Always handy to have a dozen or so on hand in case of emergencies xX:2thumb:

Uniheat Shipping Warmers - Uniheat Warmers


----------



## BuckingFrill

BK80 said:


> Stock up on those heat packs Ms Bangs. Always handy to have a dozen or so on hand in case of emergencies xX:2thumb:
> 
> Uniheat Shipping Warmers - Uniheat Warmers


Ooh! I didn't think of those! I might grab a few of those just to have in case.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## dawsgeckos92

BK80 said:


> Stock up on those heat packs Ms Bangs. Always handy to have a dozen or so on hand in case of emergencies xX:2thumb:
> 
> Uniheat Shipping Warmers - Uniheat Warmers


Some one has put a super snow on here today but they are asking 150 for him


----------



## BuckingFrill

dawsgeckos92 said:


> Some one has put a super snow on here today but they are asking 150 for him


150!? We got our baby for... either £25 or £45... can't quite remember. I'm guessing it's an adult?
How much more do adults usually go for than babies?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

BK80 said:


> Stock up on those heat packs Ms Bangs. Always handy to have a dozen or so on hand in case of emergencies xX:2thumb:
> 
> Uniheat Shipping Warmers - Uniheat Warmers


Def need to get some of those. No chance tonight now but we def for future thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## DragonFish66

BK80 said:


> Hi guys. I need a bit of advice on where would be the best place to find particular Leo Morphs. I live in Manchester which is one of the biggest cities in the country, but at all our "exotic" pet stores, it's always just completely random in terms of what Morph Leo's they might have at any given time. 90% of the time there will be standard Leo's and perhaps the odd Albino.
> 
> What i'm really looking for is a Mack Super Snow, preferably a baby/Juvy. But i can't seem to find anywhere that sells them? Any advice on where to search would be great.
> 
> Cheers :2thumb:


There is a breeder in Manchester or could be a shop they have a web page through cant find the link atm through i do remember they have raptors and rainwaters in various morphs among a few others the ones i said range from £50 to £120 will be having a visit next year :2thumb:



dawsgeckos92 said:


> Hello fellow leopard gecko lovers just to let you all know when my page gets to 300 likes someone out of the 300 will win a free leopard gecko


I've had a quick look at your page some nice leos :mf_dribble: you have :2thumb: i have a Mack Tremper Super Snow that was sold to a breeder i know as a blazing blizzard at Donny i bought it as a Mack Tremper Super Snow as she thinks its not a blazing blizzard looking at pics of them both including the one on your page the only difference i can see so far is the eyes are slightly different, What other differences are there between the 2 ? mines only 20g atm through i seen her adult which does look different


----------



## BK80

dawsgeckos92 said:


> Some one has put a super snow on here today but they are asking 150 for him


Thank You Daws, I really appreciate you guys helping me out. But that's more than my budget stretches to. I was looking around the £30 - £50 mark plus whatever the Courier fee will set me back


----------



## dawsgeckos92

DragonFish66 said:


> There is a breeder in Manchester or could be a shop they have a web page through cant find the link atm through i do remember they have raptors and rainwaters in various morphs among a few others the ones i said range from £50 to £120 will be having a visit next year :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> I've had a quick look at your page some nice leos :mf_dribble: you have :2thumb: i have a Mack Tremper Super Snow that was sold to a breeder i know as a blazing blizzard at Donny i bought it as a Mack Tremper Super Snow as she thinks its not a blazing blizzard looking at pics of them both including the one on your page the only difference i can see so far is the eyes are slightly different, What other differences are there between the 2 ? mines only 20g atm through i seen her adult which does look different


 thank you if you want to leave a comment on the picture you are talking about so I can look and if you want send a picture through to here or on my page and I will have a look for you blazing blizzards have quiet unique eyes sometimes in less the eclipse is there


----------



## dawsgeckos92

BK80 said:


> Thank You Daws, I really appreciate you guys helping me out. But that's more than my budget stretches to. I was looking around the £30 - £50 mark plus whatever the Courier fee will set me back


 too me that's really expensive I bought one of here for around 80 pounds tbh I have no use for him at the moment were are you


----------



## dawsgeckos92

retrobangs said:


> Anyone else in Essex and worrying about the storm cutting the power?? What in earth do you do with your reptiles then
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


 that has been my fear since day one I started this hobby if I really had to I would let my little friends crawl over me to keep warm they talk a lot about blackouts these days not good


----------



## vgorst

retrobangs said:


> Anyone else in Essex and worrying about the storm cutting the power?? What in earth do you do with your reptiles then
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


I really wouldn't worry unless the power cut is for a few days/a week, they are perfectly capable of surviving at room temperature for weeks. The most important thing is to not feed them, that's when problems start.


----------



## BK80

dawsgeckos92 said:


> too me that's really expensive I bought one of here for around 80 pounds tbh I have no use for him at the moment were are you



I'm up in Manchester mate.


----------



## dawsgeckos92

BK80 said:


> I'm up in Manchester mate.


 your not far from me I am in Barnsley can you get transport its around 50 miles away


----------



## BK80

dawsgeckos92 said:


> your not far from me I am in Barnsley can you get transport its around 50 miles away



I don't drive mate but if there's a train station local to you i'm sure that it would still be a lot cheaper for me than Courier. How old is the gecko? Can you post a pic please?


----------



## DragonFish66

dawsgeckos92 said:


> thank you if you want to leave a comment on the picture you are talking about so I can look and if you want send a picture through to here or on my page and I will have a look for you blazing blizzards have quiet unique eyes sometimes in less the eclipse is there


I've put a couple of pics up on your page : victory:


----------



## BuckingFrill

I think Domino's viv should be here today! Along with her extra hides and a gecko cave. So I can build that today, then tomorrow her decor, shelves and ramps should be here! Looks like she'll be in her new set up by the end of the week!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Artisan

BuckingFrill said:


> I think Domino's viv should be here today! Along with her extra hides and a gecko cave. So I can build that today, then tomorrow her decor, shelves and ramps should be here! Looks like she'll be in her new set up by the end of the week!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


Can't wait to see pics


----------



## TillyStar

BK80 said:


> Thinks Til. I'll hit him up, try and arrange something :notworthy: xXx


good luck, i can see you have a couple of options, awesome news :2thumb: soon you'll have your wn lil SS - i love them, their eyes are amazing!! 



BK80 said:


> Stock up on those heat packs Ms Bangs. Always handy to have a dozen or so on hand in case of emergencies xX:2thumb:
> 
> Uniheat Shipping Warmers - Uniheat Warmers


i have stocked up on these too, also in case you ever had to travel any distance with your leos they would be handy, like if you move far away or have to take them with you on an extended trip. def makes you feel safer, i remember the last powercut, only lasted about 12 hours but you really realise how screwed you are without power, you can't even charge your phone to contact anyone, look stuff up online about how to get help etc :eek4: best to be prepared in advance. 



BuckingFrill said:


> I think Domino's viv should be here today! Along with her extra hides and a gecko cave. So I can build that today, then tomorrow her decor, shelves and ramps should be here! Looks like she'll be in her new set up by the end of the week!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


so exciting building a new viv  got scarlett's bits and bobs more or less sorted, just waiting to pick up my second hand viv off my mate who collected it for me (apparently form the rudest person he'd ever met in his life, oops!!) :2thumb: can't wait to see you new pictures and of domino in her new home.


----------



## KingRedbeardI

At what age/weight do you guys stop feeding every day?


----------



## BK80

KingRedbeardI said:


> At what age/weight do you guys stop feeding every day?


That's a good question, i'd like to know this too. With both of my littel guys i pretty much half fill the food dish with Mealies and let them "graze" on them as they see fit. They never seem to go over the top, they stop when they have had their fill. On every 3rd day i add about 8 crickets to their Vivs for them to hunt.

Both of them are growing really well


----------



## BK80

This is my latest video of Edin. He has tripled in size in just 3 weeks mg: ... He is really starting to calm down now after being very nervous for the first couple of weeks. He's such a lovely, mellow little guy : victory:

Edin Gecko eating - YouTube

(Apologies in advance, my phones camera is awful)


----------



## deanskib

Higuys been a while since I last posted, I have an issue with ziggy, hes stopped eating his meal worms altogether, does this mater as I feed him 2 small hoppers 2 small crickets and a wax worm or 2 everyday atm, this might seem a lot overday but 1 its because he wont eat mealies and 2 he was seriously underweight and ive been bulking him up he was just over 4and a half months old weighing only 15 gramms now hes almost 5 months old weighing 30 gramms and doesnt at all look overweight or underweight, any ideas would be helpfull  

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## BK80

deanskib said:


> Higuys been a while since I last posted, I have an issue with ziggy, hes stopped eating his meal worms altogether, does this mater as I feed him 2 small hoppers 2 small crickets and a wax worm or 2 everyday atm, this might seem a lot overday but 1 its because he wont eat mealies and 2 he was seriously underweight and ive been bulking him up he was just over 4and a half months old weighing only 15 gramms now hes almost 5 months old weighing 30 gramms and doesnt at all look overweight or underweight, any ideas would be helpfull
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


:welcome: Back to the forum Dean... Those Waxworms might be your problem. They are like crack to Gecko's, lol. A lot of Gecko's will refuse Mealworms and indeed most other foods once they get a taste for Waxworms. You might want to try axing them from his diet and just leave a half full dish of dusted Mealies in his Viv for him to pick at along with the cricket/locusts you feed him...

Hope this works mate. Glad to hear he's at a better weight


----------



## BK80

My latest shots of Edin... He's growing really well


----------



## TillyStar

deanskib said:


> Higuys been a while since I last posted, I have an issue with ziggy, hes stopped eating his meal worms altogether, does this mater as I feed him 2 small hoppers 2 small crickets and a wax worm or 2 everyday atm, this might seem a lot overday but 1 its because he wont eat mealies and 2 he was seriously underweight and ive been bulking him up he was just over 4and a half months old weighing only 15 gramms now hes almost 5 months old weighing 30 gramms and doesnt at all look overweight or underweight, any ideas would be helpfull
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


he has probably stopped eating mealworms because you're giving him waxworms everyday - waxworms should only be a treat, one waxworm about once every one-two weeks max - this is because even though your leo will put weight on it won't be the right weight - waxworms are very low in nutrients and are basically just fat (people liken them to a macdonalds meal), and your leo will start shunning everything else as waxworms are highly addictive - prob starting with mealworms as they move less but eventually he will most likely start saying no to hoppers and crickets too. i totally understand the desire to get him up in weight but a steady healthy weight gain with nutritious food will be infinitely better for him. think of the difference as the condition of a human who's eating mcdonalds and kebabs compared to someone who eats a wholesome healthy diet 

i'd personally cut the waxworms out completely for now and just stick to the hoppers, crickets and keep offering mealworms (mealworms really are a great staple). no healthy animal will starve himself (and of course if you would worry he is sick i'd recommend a fecal test : victory: ) so if he refuses to eat just leave it til the next day etc. if it was me i would only reintroduce waxworms once he has started eating normally again and not during normal feeding time, rather as a treat when he is out of the viv to keep building positive associations (i know he already loves being out but to not offer them at mealtimes should at least cut the association with 'there might be something better for me if i refuse the other insects')



KingRedbeardI said:


> At what age/weight do you guys stop feeding every day?


i think they will tell you themselves. ralph is 6 months now and he shuns hs food some nights for no obvious reason, i think he has his fill and just realises when he's had enough to last him. i might be wrong but that's from my own exoerience, he never said no to food before and now it's happening more often, but he is still gainig weight well


----------



## Naomi23jayne

i've been thinking of possibly breeding Dexter (super snow albino (tremper) striped) in the future (too many other baby animals atm:lol2 what morphs would you guys suggest to pair him with?


----------



## Jakenicholls

if anybody is familiar with the website Leopard Gecko Genetics Calculator 
im trying to find out what i would get if i crossed a female tangerine jungle talbino x male talbino sunglow, but neither of the morphs are in the drop down box.. could anybody help me?


----------



## BK80

TillyStar said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...603.1073741853.226498644076175&type=3&theater
> 
> looks like she is still available :2thumb: a real cutie!!!


He got back to me. That SS has already gone, just my luck  lol ... My Super Snowy dreams are fading by the day.


----------



## DragonFish66

Naomi23jayne said:


> i've been thinking of possibly breeding Dexter (super snow albino (tremper) striped) in the future (too many other baby animals atm:lol2 what morphs would you guys suggest to pair him with?
> http://s1344.photobucket.com/user/n...gecko/IMG-20130820-05486_zpsc71eb6d8.jpg.htmlimage
> http://s1344.photobucket.com/user/n...rd gecko/20130912_135517_zpse3c7d913.jpg.htmlimage


Its nice to see how my youngest is gonna turn out, Gotta be one of my favorites Super Snows :2thumb: Nice pics btw


----------



## TillyStar

BK80 said:


> He got back to me. That SS has already gone, just my luck  lol ... My Super Snowy dreams are fading by the day.


oh no, that sucks... maybe try advertising in the for sale/wanted section on here, i did and got a few replies (but had already found mine elsewhere), also check out 'leopard geckos for sale UK' on fb? there will definitely be one!!! and dave rich (you will find him on fb too) couriers well cheap in england so distance shouldn't be too much of a problem.

here are some new pix of my chunky babe scarlett who's arriving next sunday (10th) 









LOVE HER :flrt:


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

TillyStar said:


> here are some new pix of my chunky babe scarlett who's arriving next sunday (10th)
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/scarlett_zps9c3aac07.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/IMG_0513_zpsc7b76e93.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/IMG_0515_zpsee8d93a5.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/IMG_0514_zpsb6992552.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> LOVE HER :flrt:


She is such a chunky monkey, such lovely eyes too:flrt: Bet you're sooooo excited to get her! I've never had a leo delivered before but I doubt I'd be able to sit still all day waiting aha I'd just be pacing at the end of the drive:blush: 
I am very excited for Donny this weekend, just itching to come back with something! Tones of species I'm interested in and who's care I've looked into extensively just in case:whistling2:


----------



## Artisan

My 3 new girls arrived tonight from my lovely friend...Lunar of Moon geckos.

Other two are in hiding at the moment but Narcissa was out and about so took a few pics. Reverse stripe RAPTOR possible mack snow


----------



## TillyStar

Artisan said:


> My 3 new girls arrived tonight from my lovely friend...Lunar of Moon geckos.
> 
> Other two are in hiding at the moment but Narcissa was out and about so took a few pics. Reverse stripe RAPTOR possible mack snow
> 
> http://s1287.photobucket.com/user/artisangeckos/media/20131029_214322_zps9d9e3828.jpg.htmlimage
> 
> http://s1287.photobucket.com/user/artisangeckos/media/20131029_214316_zps092d6691.jpg.htmlimage


so gorgeous, one of the prettiest ones i've ever seen, she looks so feminine and delicate :2thumb:



GoodbyeCourage said:


> She is such a chunky monkey, such lovely eyes too:flrt: Bet you're sooooo excited to get her! I've never had a leo delivered before but I doubt I'd be able to sit still all day waiting aha I'd just be pacing at the end of the drive:blush:
> I am very excited for Donny this weekend, just itching to come back with something! Tones of species I'm interested in and who's care I've looked into extensively just in case:whistling2:


it's incredibly exciting to get an adult, as i only have two babies at home (well, ralph is nearly 6 months now) and a piece of chunk at that, a right bonus. i am well jealous of donny but it softens the blow that i get a post- birthday delivery (my bday on the 9th, teh day before, i hope i won't be too groggy for sunday... last time i got a gecko delivered she came at 7am, :eek4: that's earlier than my daughter wakes up!)

can't wait to see what you come home with :whistling2:


----------



## DragonFish66

Artisan said:


> My 3 new girls arrived tonight from my lovely friend...Lunar of Moon geckos.
> 
> Other two are in hiding at the moment but Narcissa was out and about so took a few pics. Reverse stripe RAPTOR possible mack snow
> 
> http://s1287.photobucket.com/user/artisangeckos/media/20131029_214322_zps9d9e3828.jpg.htmlimage
> 
> http://s1287.photobucket.com/user/artisangeckos/media/20131029_214316_zps092d6691.jpg.htmlimage


Now this is one i wouldn't mind :2thumb: Very nice!


----------



## Artisan

My other 2 newbie girlies 

"Kerrang" (daughter named this one lol) Bold reverse stripe eclipse possible mack snow possible het free (fingers crossed)





"Michonne" Jungle mack snow eclipse het tremper


----------



## Feisty

*Female Adult Leopard Gecko*

We recently bought her a few days ago for our 14 yr old son, he named her echo because thats what my daughter thought the gecko was and echo gecko,but anyway. We did research etc before hand and noticed that adult weights vary pretty much between 45g-80g I weighed her and she is a wopping 96g is this overweight? The bloke we got her off has not spent much time with her and fed her mainly mealworms by what he said, he said she was not interested in crickets etc. Her tail is really fat so I am wondering if it has fallen off before. Will she need some kind of diet? She seems happy enough and handles really well but I don't want to just give up to 10 insects every 2-3 days if this is just going to make her gain more un needed weight. I will try get a picture on once I get on my laptop. Not measured her yet but will do that later. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## bigdan110

BK80 said:


> He got back to me. That SS has already gone, just my luck  lol ... My Super Snowy dreams are fading by the day.


Have a search for Stephen Nelson he had loads of ss im sure he will have one that fit's ur wants  great breeder too I got my 3 of him

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Artisan

Feisty said:


> We recently bought her a few days ago for our 14 yr old son, he named her echo because thats what my daughter thought the gecko was and echo gecko,but anyway. We did research etc before hand and noticed that adult weights vary pretty much between 45g-80g I weighed her and she is a wopping 96g is this overweight? The bloke we got her off has not spent much time with her and fed her mainly mealworms by what he said, he said she was not interested in crickets etc. Her tail is really fat so I am wondering if it has fallen off before. Will she need some kind of diet? She seems happy enough and handles really well but I don't want to just give up to 10 insects every 2-3 days if this is just going to make her gain more un needed weight. I will try get a picture on once I get on my laptop. Not measured her yet but will do that later.
> Thanks in advance.


I wouldnt start worrying just yet.....I have 3 females in 95+ range and they are not overweight....just reaching their full potential. One of them is from giant lines. All geckos grow differently and their top weights can depend on genes/how they are kept etc. Some are destined to be whoppers naturally and some are ment to be on the smaller side.
Try feeding her a varied diet of mealies/dubia roach/locust.....I reckon she will probably maintain that weight (give or take a few grams)

Could you get a picture up of her at all just to put your mind at rest?


----------



## babychessie

Artisan said:


> My other 2 newbie girlies
> 
> "Kerrang" (daughter named this one lol) Bold reverse stripe eclipse possible mack snow possible het free (fingers crossed)
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20131030_113039_zps11c53af0.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20131030_113013_zps6ed2cbdd.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> "Michonne" Jungle mack snow eclipse het tremper
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20131030_113231_zps86d806b7.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20131030_113220_zps84817bb7.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20131030_113203_zps8355cd2c.jpg]image[/URL]


Beautiful Artisan gecklings :flrt:


----------



## Artisan

babychessie said:


> Beautiful Artisan gecklings :flrt:


 Thanks poppet  nice to see you back :2thumb:


----------



## babychessie

retrobangs said:


> If anyone's bored or interested retrobangsandhergeckos.tumblr.com ideas welcome
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


brilliant tumblr page hun :2thumb:



Artisan said:


> Thanks poppet  nice to see you back :2thumb:


Awh thank you :blush:
can't wait to get home and see my scaly family though, always makes me a bit nervous having someone else looking after them!


----------



## Feisty

Artisan said:


> I wouldnt start worrying just yet.....I have 3 females in 95+ range and they are not overweight....just reaching their full potential. One of them is from giant lines. All geckos grow differently and their top weights can depend on genes/how they are kept etc. Some are destined to be whoppers naturally and some are ment to be on the smaller side.
> Try feeding her a varied diet of mealies/dubia roach/locust.....I reckon she will probably maintain that weight (give or take a few grams)
> 
> Could you get a picture up of her at all just to put your mind at rest?



Thank you Artisan, she was originally just kept in a small box type thing my husband said, although the bloke sold her with an exo terra she wasn't actually housed in it. It is the small one but my hubby has made her a nice new home which she seems to be enjoying and spending a lot of time exploring it. Just need to get her a few more decorations etc for it. Here is a couple of pictures of her. Hope these help.


----------



## babychessie

Feisty said:


> Thank you Artisan, she was originally just kept in a small box type thing my husband said, although the bloke sold her with an exo terra she wasn't actually housed in it. It is the small one but my hubby has made her a nice new home which she seems to be enjoying and spending a lot of time exploring it. Just need to get her a few more decorations etc for it. Here is a couple of pictures of her. Hope these help.
> image
> image


What a sweet little leo, looks like my jungle boy Chester


----------



## BK80

Feisty said:


> Thank you Artisan, she was originally just kept in a small box type thing my husband said, although the bloke sold her with an exo terra she wasn't actually housed in it. It is the small one but my hubby has made her a nice new home which she seems to be enjoying and spending a lot of time exploring it. Just need to get her a few more decorations etc for it. Here is a couple of pictures of her. Hope these help.
> image
> image


She's beautiful, i wouldn't say she looked over weight and her tail is defo her original. Just keep her active. Let her get out for a stroll around for 15 mins or so every day and she will do great


----------



## Artisan

Feisty said:


> Thank you Artisan, she was originally just kept in a small box type thing my husband said, although the bloke sold her with an exo terra she wasn't actually housed in it. It is the small one but my hubby has made her a nice new home which she seems to be enjoying and spending a lot of time exploring it. Just need to get her a few more decorations etc for it. Here is a couple of pictures of her. Hope these help.
> image
> image


Gorgeous leo and doesn't look overweight at all....a lovely well proportioned young lady with curves in all the right places. She has a gloriously chunky tail :2thumb:


----------



## Feisty

Thank you  She has been getting around quite a lot the last few days, we let her out when it is nice and quiet after the kids have gone to bed. She seems to love that freedom. She has loads of room in new home too now. Hopefully we can keep her nice and healthy and happy.


----------



## TillyStar

Feisty said:


> Thank you Artisan, she was originally just kept in a small box type thing my husband said, although the bloke sold her with an exo terra she wasn't actually housed in it. It is the small one but my hubby has made her a nice new home which she seems to be enjoying and spending a lot of time exploring it. Just need to get her a few more decorations etc for it. Here is a couple of pictures of her. Hope these help.
> image
> image


what a gorgeous healthy girl you've got there : victory: really nice. love the name Echo too, reminds me of the series Dollhouse which I loved :lol2:


----------



## TillyStar

babychessie said:


> brilliant tumblr page hun :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> Awh thank you :blush:
> can't wait to get home and see my scaly family though, always makes me a bit nervous having someone else looking after them!


welcome back! ages since we saw ya i think (though time and i have a strange relationship)  

oh and Siri was in shed this morning... was wearing a grey onesie at 6.30am (not seen her since)! her first shed with me, very excited


----------



## lupi lou

This might be a daft question :blush: but... its there a picture guide to help assess what would be classed as a fat leo? I know with the corns its the triangle, loaf of bread and circle scale, just wondered if there was some thing similar for the leos?


----------



## babychessie

lupi lou said:


> This might be a daft question :blush: but... its there a picture guide to help assess what would be classed as a fat leo? I know with the corns its the triangle, loaf of bread and circle scale, just wondered if there was some thing similar for the leos?


I don't really think so, I mean as long as your gecko looks healthy and eats well and is nice and active I really wouldn't worry. It's hard to pin down an ideal weight for a leopard gecko as they range in size and shape so much, I mean I have a little ss girl who wavers around the 50-60g mark and then a massive stonking boy who goes from between about 90-100g, but both eat well and are 
a healthy weight for their size : victory:



TillyStar said:


> welcome back! ages since we saw ya i think (though time and i have a strange relationship)
> 
> oh and Siri was in shed this morning... was wearing a grey onesie at 6.30am (not seen her since)! her first shed with me, very excited


Hellooo! Yes has been a little while, been a bit unwell! But now I'm back and raring to go :lol2:


----------



## Artisan

Here is Narcissa ......again


----------



## babychessie

Artisan said:


> Here is Narcissa ......again
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20131031_102204_zpsbec881d6.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20131031_102150_zpsbf23e888.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20131031_102154_zpsa8568c52.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20131031_102217_zps919b26f9.jpg]image[/URL]


Gorgeous girl! Her tail is luscious :mf_dribble:


----------



## Artisan

babychessie said:


> Gorgeous girl! Her tail is luscious :mf_dribble:


 Thanks hun


----------



## TillyStar

babychessie said:


> I don't really think so, I mean as long as your gecko looks healthy and eats well and is nice and active I really wouldn't worry. It's hard to pin down an ideal weight for a leopard gecko as they range in size and shape so much, I mean I have a little ss girl who wavers around the 50-60g mark and then a massive stonking boy who goes from between about 90-100g, but both eat well and are
> a healthy weight for their size : victory:
> 
> 
> 
> Hellooo! Yes has been a little while, been a bit unwell! But now I'm back and raring to go :lol2:


Oh no, sorry to hear that! YAY for being better though : victory:
How are your lovely leos doing? two new ones have settled in by now i guess! going back for more on sunday?


----------



## TillyStar

Artisan said:


> Here is Narcissa ......again
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


sooooo beautiful. can't get enough of her sweet little face. how old is she?
also meant to ask: are AFTs even more chilled than leos? i read that somewhere, that they are really docile! not that i'm considering getting any more reptiles EVER :whistling2:


----------



## babychessie

TillyStar said:


> Oh no, sorry to hear that! YAY for being better though : victory:
> How are your lovely leos doing? two new ones have settled in by now i guess! going back for more on sunday?


Aha, noooooo, thank god I'm not going or I know that'll end up happening! The two newbs settled in a treat, I'm going to attack this thread with update photos when I get home! :whistling2:

I'm also picking up my beautiful mack raptor girl on Saturday off the lovely Lunar at Moon Geckos, so veerryy excited..but then after that, NO MORE GECKOS :whip:

:lol2:


----------



## Jakenicholls

what would people recommend i breed my tremper albino sunglow to to make some awesome looking offspring? :2thumb:


----------



## retrobangs

Artisan said:


> Here is Narcissa ......again
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20131031_102204_zpsbec881d6.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20131031_102150_zpsbf23e888.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20131031_102154_zpsa8568c52.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20131031_102217_zps919b26f9.jpg]image[/URL]


Oh god she is just so fab xxxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TillyStar

babychessie said:


> Aha, noooooo, thank god I'm not going or I know that'll end up happening! The two newbs settled in a treat, I'm going to attack this thread with update photos when I get home! :whistling2:
> 
> I'm also picking up my beautiful mack raptor girl on Saturday off the lovely Lunar at Moon Geckos, so veerryy excited..but then after that, NO MORE GECKOS :whip:
> 
> :lol2:


picturessssssssssssssss please  5 leos, nice even number :whistling2:


----------



## BretJordan

Hey guys me again! And quick update for you guys my 4ft viv came Monday and is all built up! 





*BLURRY Sorry!*





And a photo of Loki who was zonked out before I woke him up.. Woke up just as I was about to take the photo  




Really looking forward to IHS this Sunday! Who else is going? Can't wait to find me some gorgeous Leos!  

Bret.


----------



## retrobangs

Finally ordered my other 3ft vivexotic for Alura along with a larger heat mat, it's going to be my next DIY project  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

BretJordan said:


> Hey guys me again! And quick update for you guys my 4ft viv came Monday and is all built up!
> 
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/null_zps894d9219.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> *BLURRY Sorry!*
> 
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/null_zps7675b80c.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> And a photo of Loki who was zonked out before I woke him up.. Woke up just as I was about to take the photo
> 
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/null_zps947e5459.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Really looking forward to IHS this Sunday! Who else is going? Can't wait to find me some gorgeous Leos!
> 
> Bret.


Huge compared to the others. Bet you're well chuffed. Loki looks well chilled all the time haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Chad

Ordered a new viv for Lucy to give her a bit more space now she's grown and settled. Hopefully the extra space will act as a bit of physio and help her wobbly walk a little bit.

Has anybody used these?










White Python Modular LED Lighting System Daylight White | Swell Reptiles


----------



## Mal

Jakenicholls said:


> what would people recommend i breed my tremper albino sunglow to to make some awesome looking offspring? :2thumb:


Another Tremper Sunglow and aim to enhance the tangerine and ct or a tremper Mack Snow for snowglows.. or a Raptor for a Raptorglow project. If you want to spend a couple of hundred a Tremper based White & Yellow. Dont forget you Sunglow is a super hypo so the offspring will have some degree of hypo as well. If you stay within the tremper group you cant go wrong, all the offspring will be nice.


----------



## Artisan




----------



## Mr Chad

Sheldon is one of the biggest, manliest boy gecks I've ever seen.....he's also a big scaredy cat.

Just tried them on morios for the first time now I can get them locally. Bernie knew straight away and chomped it down. Penny stalked it for ages and then ate it. Amy looked at it went back to sleep.

Sheldon............as soon as it walked towards him he looked panic stricken, his tail S'd up and he dashed to the cool hide. What a big jessie! I think he's eaten it now but was really funny to watch.


----------



## Artisan

Sexy snake eye


----------



## Artisan

Mr Chad said:


> Sheldon is one of the biggest, manliest boy gecks I've ever seen.....he's also a big scaredy cat.
> 
> Just tried them on morios for the first time now I can get them locally. Bernie knew straight away and chomped it down. Penny stalked it for ages and then ate it. Amy looked at it went back to sleep.
> 
> Sheldon............as soon as it walked towards him he looked panic stricken, his tail S'd up and he dashed to the cool hide. What a big jessie! I think he's eaten it now but was really funny to watch.


 Haha they are so funny aren't they. Dante is my biggest male and he's a right wimp too


----------



## babychessie

TillyStar said:


> picturessssssssssssssss please  5 leos, nice even number :whistling2:


I like your thinking


----------



## retrobangs

Hey all if anyone has a tumblr and wants to follow and join in with my blog or wants to submit some pictures to me viv here or email to add the the blog please do. I'm also advertising others reptile websites, stores and breeders just trying to get our little communities together 

In other news my swell 3ft viv order came today yay. DIY project 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

Ps tumblr is retrobangsandhergeckos.tumblr.com


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TillyStar

ah, coming on to this thread feels a little like coming home and closing the door on the hostile world outside... can forget my other worries and just chill in friendly gecko-esque atmosphere  thanks to all of you for being awesome : victory:



retrobangs said:


> Hey all if anyone has a tumblr and wants to follow and join in with my blog or wants to submit some pictures to me viv here or email to add the the blog please do. I'm also advertising others reptile websites, stores and breeders just trying to get our little communities together
> 
> In other news my swell 3ft viv order came today yay. DIY project
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


not getting-ready-for-another-leo project then?


----------



## TillyStar

BretJordan said:


> Hey guys me again! And quick update for you guys my 4ft viv came Monday and is all built up!
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> *BLURRY Sorry!*
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> And a photo of Loki who was zonked out before I woke him up.. Woke up just as I was about to take the photo
> 
> 
> image
> 
> Really looking forward to IHS this Sunday! Who else is going? Can't wait to find me some gorgeous Leos!
> 
> Bret.


hehe, was that loki pic a 'silly sleeping position thread' fail?  he is gorgeous!! 

the viv looks bloody massive, how wide is it? is that for your BTS? *jealous much*

told my mum today i have 2 geckos now and she was pretty much horrified. not sure how to break it to her that there's a third coming next weekend... but she lives in a different country so reckon i can string it out a little yet :whistling2:


----------



## babychessie

TillyStar said:


> hehe, was that loki pic a 'silly sleeping position thread' fail?  he is gorgeous!!
> 
> the viv looks bloody massive, how wide is it? is that for your BTS? *jealous much*
> 
> told my mum today i have 2 geckos now and she was pretty much horrified. not sure how to break it to her that there's a third coming next weekend... but she lives in a different country so reckon i can string it out a little yet :whistling2:


my dad reacts the same every time I give him an update...
last time I talked geckos with him I had three...

BUT, luckily he lives in France, so essentially he doesn't need to know :whistling2:


----------



## retrobangs

TillyStar said:


> ah, coming on to this thread feels a little like coming home and closing the door on the hostile world outside... can forget my other worries and just chill in friendly gecko-esque atmosphere  thanks to all of you for being awesome : victory:
> 
> 
> 
> not getting-ready-for-another-leo project then?


I won myself so money for doing an article so finally got Alura the bigger viv and will slowly start buying the pieces to do it up. Also started a blog  xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Feisty

Artisan said:


> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20131101_143904_zps1c32b6b7.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Sexy snake eye
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20131101_144115_zps95bac880.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20131101_144229_zps096d4429.jpg]image[/URL]


I have fallen in :flrt: with the last one in these pics, he/she is just gorgeous!! Think my husband is going to regret me joining here, already adding 2 new members to our ever growing family on Sunday :lol2: beautiful pics hun!


----------



## Artisan

Feisty said:


> I have fallen in :flrt: with the last one in these pics, he/she is just gorgeous!! Think my husband is going to regret me joining here, already adding 2 new members to our ever growing family on Sunday :lol2: beautiful pics hun!


Thank you  that handsome young man is Winter - my Super snow :flrt:


----------



## BretJordan

TillyStar said:


> hehe, was that loki pic a 'silly sleeping position thread' fail?  he is gorgeous!!
> 
> the viv looks bloody massive, how wide is it? is that for your BTS? *jealous much*
> 
> told my mum today i have 2 geckos now and she was pretty much horrified. not sure how to break it to her that there's a third coming next weekend... but she lives in a different country so reckon i can string it out a little yet :whistling2:


4x2x2  Lol It's huge so much bigger than I expected... I could use it as a dinner table! :lol2: 

Just got Loki to move into the rep room now and then should be pretty cushy up here  

Bret.


----------



## Roccothegecko

*Tigerlily's Rescue*

Next week I'm getting a new leo that I have named Tigerlily.
She was given to the local pet store along with her two brothers, and the woman who gave them in had horribly mistreated them and no longer wished to keep them. They had been in the wrong kinds of conditions, and so were unable to shed. This has caused their feet to become seriously crippled. They were exposed to incorrect lighting too, and so their eyes were constantly squinting. Due to their lack of shedding, the overgrown skin covered their closed eyes and glued them shut so they were blinded. Due to this they could not find their food, and consumed the sand in the enclosure.
The two brothers did not make it, but Tigerlily needed a loving and caring home. The reptile specialist asked my mother and myself if we'd take her on, as we are recurring customers with my two crested geckos, Rocco and Savannah.
Lily will be with us next week. She is shedding now, and has been blinking her eyes a little, but mainly they are closed. She has lost a lot of her toes and her feet are still crippled, but she is still able to move around efficiently.
Here she is!










You can find her story at the below link:
A Rock in the Desert: Tigerlily's Rescue
I think she's beautiful. :flrt:


----------



## BuckingFrill

Roccothegecko said:


> Next week I'm getting a new leo that I have named Tigerlily.
> She was given to the local pet store along with her two brothers, and the woman who gave them in had horribly mistreated them and no longer wished to keep them. They had been in the wrong kinds of conditions, and so were unable to shed. This has caused their feet to become seriously crippled. They were exposed to incorrect lighting too, and so their eyes were constantly squinting. Due to their lack of shedding, the overgrown skin covered their closed eyes and glued them shut so they were blinded. Due to this they could not find their food, and consumed the sand in the enclosure.
> The two brothers did not make it, but Tigerlily needed a loving and caring home. The reptile specialist asked my mother and myself if we'd take her on, as we are recurring customers with my two crested geckos, Rocco and Savannah.
> Lily will be with us next week. She is shedding now, and has been blinking her eyes a little, but mainly they are closed. She has lost a lot of her toes and her feet are still crippled, but she is still able to move around efficiently.
> Here she is!
> 
> image
> 
> You can find her story at the below link:
> A Rock in the Desert: Tigerlily's Rescue
> I think she's beautiful. :flrt:


Well done for taking her in. She sounds in desperate need of some love. I can't believe people can let themselves keep an animal in those conditions! It makes me so angry. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## BK80

Roccothegecko said:


> Next week I'm getting a new leo that I have named Tigerlily.
> She was given to the local pet store along with her two brothers, and the woman who gave them in had horribly mistreated them and no longer wished to keep them. They had been in the wrong kinds of conditions, and so were unable to shed. This has caused their feet to become seriously crippled. They were exposed to incorrect lighting too, and so their eyes were constantly squinting. Due to their lack of shedding, the overgrown skin covered their closed eyes and glued them shut so they were blinded. Due to this they could not find their food, and consumed the sand in the enclosure.
> The two brothers did not make it, but Tigerlily needed a loving and caring home. The reptile specialist asked my mother and myself if we'd take her on, as we are recurring customers with my two crested geckos, Rocco and Savannah.
> Lily will be with us next week. She is shedding now, and has been blinking her eyes a little, but mainly they are closed. She has lost a lot of her toes and her feet are still crippled, but she is still able to move around efficiently.
> Here she is!
> 
> image
> 
> You can find her story at the below link:
> A Rock in the Desert: Tigerlily's Rescue
> I think she's beautiful. :flrt:


Good on ya mate, Nothing more low down and cowardly than Animal abuse. I'm glad she's safe and well with you now. Tigerlily, such a lovely name too


----------



## Roccothegecko

Thank you! I thought it was beautiful! I named her after a kitten I met that day. I thought the 'tiger' was relevant to 'leopard', and 'Lily' in memory of her brothers.
Glad you like it. It's as beautiful as her!


----------



## BK80

A Kilo bag of Calcium Carbonate and a set of digital scales (both vital bits of Lizard keeping gear as you know) i ordered over the internet both arrived at my house this morning...










I sincerely hope the Greater Manchester Police don't decide to pop by on a neighborhood watch thing any time soon, I'd have a mini heart attack trying to explain that one :gasp:


----------



## Artisan

BK80 said:


> A Kilo bag of Calcium Carbonate and a set of digital scales (both vital bits of Lizard keeping gear as you know) i ordered over the internet both arrived at my house this morning...
> 
> image
> 
> I sincerely hope the Greater Manchester Police don't decide to pop by on a neighborhood watch thing any time soon, I'd have a mini heart attack trying to explain that one :gasp:


 Hahahaha! you better distribute this calcium in a darkened room ...or you will be bang to rights!!!


----------



## BK80

Is it just me, or does anybody else go through irrational panic when whenever you notice one of your Leo's going into shed? I go as far as to make sure the is no movement/noise around the viv if i see one of them with the telltale light skin, lol.

Edin is shedding even as i type. He's doing very well, just a bit left on his tail still to get off 

Edit: I've just glanced over to him and saw him peel the last bit off  well done Edin!


----------



## Artisan

BK80 said:


> Is it just me, or does anybody else go through irrational panic when whenever you notice one of your Leo's going into shed? I go as far as to make sure the is no movement/noise around the viv if i see one of them with the telltale light skin, lol.
> 
> Edin is shedding even as i type. He's doing very well, just a bit left on his tail still to get off
> 
> Edit: I've just glanced over to him and saw him peel the last bit off  well done Edin!


No.....I think it's just you! :lol2:


----------



## BuckingFrill

BK80 said:


> Is it just me, or does anybody else go through irrational panic when whenever you notice one of your Leo's going into shed? I go as far as to make sure the is no movement/noise around the viv if i see one of them with the telltale light skin, lol.
> 
> Edin is shedding even as i type. He's doing very well, just a bit left on his tail still to get off
> 
> Edit: I've just glanced over to him and saw him peel the last bit off  well done Edin!


Haha, I worry, but only because we misplaced our moss and Domino seems to shed once every 1-2 weeks at the moment! I think I'll feel much better now I know she has her moist hide actually nice and moist.

Weighed her the other day. 15g. She's probably about 3 months or so? Not too sure. Is that an okay weight? I have no idea.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## babychessie

BuckingFrill said:


> Haha, I worry, but only because we misplaced our moss and Domino seems to shed once every 1-2 weeks at the moment! I think I'll feel much better now I know she has her moist hide actually nice and moist.
> 
> Weighed her the other day. 15g. She's probably about 3 months or so? Not too sure. Is that an okay weight? I have no idea.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


Does seem a weee bit on the light side to me, but I wouldn't worry so long as she's eating well and seems nice and healthy, she'll chunk up in her own time I'm sure! :2thumb:



Roccothegecko said:


> Next week I'm getting a new leo that I have named Tigerlily.
> She was given to the local pet store along with her two brothers, and the woman who gave them in had horribly mistreated them and no longer wished to keep them. They had been in the wrong kinds of conditions, and so were unable to shed. This has caused their feet to become seriously crippled. They were exposed to incorrect lighting too, and so their eyes were constantly squinting. Due to their lack of shedding, the overgrown skin covered their closed eyes and glued them shut so they were blinded. Due to this they could not find their food, and consumed the sand in the enclosure.
> The two brothers did not make it, but Tigerlily needed a loving and caring home. The reptile specialist asked my mother and myself if we'd take her on, as we are recurring customers with my two crested geckos, Rocco and Savannah.
> Lily will be with us next week. She is shedding now, and has been blinking her eyes a little, but mainly they are closed. She has lost a lot of her toes and her feet are still crippled, but she is still able to move around efficiently.
> Here she is!
> 
> image
> 
> You can find her story at the below link:
> A Rock in the Desert: Tigerlily's Rescue
> I think she's beautiful. :flrt:


Beautiful leo, I'm glad she's in good hands now and I hope she makes a swift recovery 

can't believe how some people treat animals :bash:


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

Bane must've shed today as I saw him sneaking out of his moist hide with abit of stuck shed around his nose, so helped him get it off then fed Lily as she's the greediest little thing and gets all excited when she hears me open the live food RUB:lol2: Bless, she'll literally start stalking shadows when she hears me preparing her food. She's the only one who wants to eat everyday although I offer it to both Bane and Ivy they just don't fancy it, though that might be because of the weather as Bane won't even eat every other day although Ivy will.. Strange


----------



## retrobangs

First time girls been out together tonight, this is as close as I let them get. Any recommendations for introductions? There was no tail wagging and they could see each other tonight which was good 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

Ps the big one is the youngest haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TillyStar

Feisty said:


> I have fallen in :flrt: with the last one in these pics, he/she is just gorgeous!! Think my husband is going to regret me joining here, already adding 2 new members to our ever growing family on Sunday :lol2: beautiful pics hun!


haha my OH says he's lost his girfriend to a gecko (and that was when i only had one) cos of all the time i either spend talking leo to him, feeding leos or being online talking to strangers about leos...



Roccothegecko said:


> Next week I'm getting a new leo that I have named Tigerlily.
> She was given to the local pet store along with her two brothers, and the woman who gave them in had horribly mistreated them and no longer wished to keep them. They had been in the wrong kinds of conditions, and so were unable to shed. This has caused their feet to become seriously crippled. They were exposed to incorrect lighting too, and so their eyes were constantly squinting. Due to their lack of shedding, the overgrown skin covered their closed eyes and glued them shut so they were blinded. Due to this they could not find their food, and consumed the sand in the enclosure.
> The two brothers did not make it, but Tigerlily needed a loving and caring home. The reptile specialist asked my mother and myself if we'd take her on, as we are recurring customers with my two crested geckos, Rocco and Savannah.
> Lily will be with us next week. She is shedding now, and has been blinking her eyes a little, but mainly they are closed. She has lost a lot of her toes and her feet are still crippled, but she is still able to move around efficiently.
> Here she is!
> 
> image
> 
> You can find her story at the below link:
> A Rock in the Desert: Tigerlily's Rescue
> I think she's beautiful. :flrt:


ah, bless you both : victory: disgusting and frightening how people can be so cruel and devoid of empathy :censor:



GoodbyeCourage said:


> Bane must've shed today as I saw him sneaking out of his moist hide with abit of stuck shed around his nose, so helped him get it off then fed Lily as she's the greediest little thing and gets all excited when she hears me open the live food RUB:lol2: Bless, she'll literally start stalking shadows when she hears me preparing her food. She's the only one who wants to eat everyday although I offer it to both Bane and Ivy they just don't fancy it, though that might be because of the weather as Bane won't even eat every other day although Ivy will.. Strange


loving the new sig pic of bane - what a beauty!!!!


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Smaug's got shed in his eye again -_- only this time it's both eyes. He's still eating and he's got the shed off of everywhere but his head, so I think it will come out of his eyes when he manages to get it off his head as it all looks connected well.

He won't let me help, runs off or squeals when I try to touch him so was considering trying to moisten up his head with something without having to touch him too much as his moist hide obviously hasn't done the job, any ideas?

Maybe a pipette or a straw which I can use to drip water onto his head lol


----------



## beckyj

Just put a deposit on my first Leo, looking forward to her coming in a few weeks 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9320 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamesah1975

Morio's, am I right in saying these should only be given as a treat once in a while or is that not the case?

Ta.


----------



## Artisan

Jamesah1975 said:


> Morio's, am I right in saying these should only be given as a treat once in a while or is that not the case?
> 
> Ta.


 Mine get a bowl of 4-6 of these one night a week : victory:


----------



## Jamesah1975

Artisan said:


> Mine get a bowl of 4-6 of these one night a week : victory:


Ahhh, excellent, thanks Rach x

Should of just messaged you on FB lol, would of been alot easier.


----------



## Artisan

Jamesah1975 said:


> Ahhh, excellent, thanks Rach x
> 
> Should of just messaged you on FB lol, would of been alot easier.


Heheh  i'm always just a click away one way or another! :2thumb:


----------



## retrobangs

beckyj said:


> Just put a deposit on my first Leo, looking forward to her coming in a few weeks
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9320 using Tapatalk


Yay how exciting. Do you have your viv all set up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babychessie

beckyj said:


> Just put a deposit on my first Leo, looking forward to her coming in a few weeks
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9320 using Tapatalk


Woo, join the party! But just you wait, I'll bet my left sock that it won't stay one for long :whistling2:


----------



## Artisan

babychessie said:


> Woo, join the party! But just you wait, I'll bet my left sock that it won't stay one for long :whistling2:


 Leo's are like pringles...once you pop you can't stop!


----------



## Feisty

I'm avoiding telling the husband that our son asked for another one.. Just for now, we already added to our collection today from a lovely lady off here. But not gecko's. Excited much! :2thumb:


----------



## babychessie

Right, as promised, photo updates of all the gecklings including my beautiful girl Nim that I picked up yesterday! :flrt:
(apologies to everyone who have already seen these photos on the fb page :blush

First up we have Bumble, the big old friendly talbino eclipse boy (clocking up between about 90-100grams) :flrt:









Then we have Haku, the baby of the group but with the biggest attitude, growing like a little weed this guy!







Now Spider, she's so tiny! 









Then good old Chester, my original grumpy old man :no1:


----------



## babychessie

annnddd finaally..

This is Nim! I picked her up yesterday from the wonderful Lunar and she is sooo beautiful! But Bumble's got a lot of chunking up to do before he can impress this sexy lady since she's practically the same weight as him! This gorgeous curvy girl weighed in at 95grams this morning :O











*phew* that was a lot of photos...sorry guys..hehe


----------



## beckyj

retrobangs said:


> Yay how exciting. Do you have your viv all set up
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I've got all the equipment ready, my other half is just sorting the shelving and lino etc then I'll be ready 

Really excited!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9320 using Tapatalk


----------



## beckyj

babychessie said:


> Woo, join the party! But just you wait, I'll bet my left sock that it won't stay one for long :whistling2:



I think you're probably right! I was supposed to stop at one Crestie, and they're now at three of them! 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9320 using Tapatalk


----------



## BuckingFrill

babychessie said:


> annnddd finaally..
> 
> This is Nim! I picked her up yesterday from the wonderful Lunar and she is sooo beautiful! But Bumble's got a lot of chunking up to do before he can impress this sexy lady since she's practically the same weight as him! This gorgeous curvy girl weighed in at 95grams this morning :O
> 
> [URL=http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums/y528/Chazzgecks/003_zps08285c56.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums/y528/Chazzgecks/0052_zps7fbf3a13.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums/y528/Chazzgecks/0072_zpsd6cdaa9b.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums/y528/Chazzgecks/009_zpsf8f3de16.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums/y528/Chazzgecks/0032_zps53992ee9.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> *phew* that was a lot of photos...sorry guys..hehe


She's lovely! 
Spider is utterly gorgeous though. Loving the dark brown. 

Domino is all happy in her new viv! Will get some pictures of her and the viv. It's not quite finished yet, still have to add in her ledges and ramps, but she's enjoying the extra space so far. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

babychessie said:


> Right, as promised, photo updates of all the gecklings including my beautiful girl Nim that I picked up yesterday! :flrt:
> (apologies to everyone who have already seen these photos on the fb page :blush
> 
> First up we have Bumble, the big old friendly talbino eclipse boy (clocking up between about 90-100grams) :flrt:
> 
> [URL=http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums/y528/Chazzgecks/P1150135_zps8134a163.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums/y528/Chazzgecks/P1150130_zpsc8b0bb0e.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums/y528/Chazzgecks/P1150127_zps9b6766b3.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums/y528/Chazzgecks/P1150118_zps4ed78114.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Then we have Haku, the baby of the group but with the biggest attitude, growing like a little weed this guy!
> 
> [URL=http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums/y528/Chazzgecks/P1150216_zpsa0b4331c.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums/y528/Chazzgecks/P1150198_zps2eccc687.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums/y528/Chazzgecks/P1150180_zpsc7813155.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Now Spider, she's so tiny!
> 
> [URL=http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums/y528/Chazzgecks/P1150155_zpsfb560cf2.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums/y528/Chazzgecks/P1150157_zps9225eba8.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums/y528/Chazzgecks/P1150165_zps90629e65.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums/y528/Chazzgecks/P1150166_zpsed55bbdf.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Then good old Chester, my original grumpy old man :no1:
> 
> [URL=http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums/y528/Chazzgecks/P1150151_zpsdbda5006.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums/y528/Chazzgecks/P1150137_zpscebd650e.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums/y528/Chazzgecks/P1150136_zps2fc41441.jpg]image[/URL]


Wow they're all lovely. Nim has really elegant little markings. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babychessie

BuckingFrill said:


> She's lovely!
> Spider is utterly gorgeous though. Loving the dark brown.
> 
> Domino is all happy in her new viv! Will get some pictures of her and the viv. It's not quite finished yet, still have to add in her ledges and ramps, but she's enjoying the extra space so far.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


Thank you, Spider's such a sweety! But ss are always so small I've noticed, I mean Spider's about 2 years old and eats like a pig- but she's tiny! 
Yay! Let's have some Domino pics, she's such a cute ss! I remember seeing her for sale at the Donny and thinking how she looked! :flrt:



retrobangs said:


> Wow they're all lovely. Nim has really elegant little markings.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, I luffles them all :blush:


----------



## Artisan

babychessie said:


> Thank you, Spider's such a sweety! But ss are always so small I've noticed, I mean Spider's about 2 years old and eats like a pig- but she's tiny!
> Yay! Let's have some Domino pics, she's such a cute ss! I remember seeing her for sale at the Donny and thinking how she looked! :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, I luffles them all :blush:


 Winter isn't my biggest lad either. Hes 70+g but very sleak and slimline :lol2:


----------



## babychessie

Artisan said:


> Winter isn't my biggest lad either. Hes 70+g but very sleak and slimline :lol2:


the best things come in small packets 

:lol2:


----------



## BuckingFrill

babychessie said:


> Thank you, Spider's such a sweety! But ss are always so small I've noticed, I mean Spider's about 2 years old and eats like a pig- but she's tiny!
> Yay! Let's have some Domino pics, she's such a cute ss! I remember seeing her for sale at the Donny and thinking how she looked! :flrt:


So I shouldn't worry that she's a little wee? I'm not sure if my scales are just off but 15g seemed awful small to me. Was thinking of giving her a waxworm or two.
I know. As soon as I set eyes on her I was utterly besotted! We bought her before we evrn had a chance to look around, haha.


Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

Probably not allowed to do this, but I bought this lovely little house snake from Donny today








She's called Khaleesi:flrt: I also finally bought some springtails/woodlice for my cresties viv and some cork bark for the leos


----------



## Artisan

GoodbyeCourage said:


> Probably not allowed to do this, but I bought this lovely little house snake from Donny today
> image
> She's called Khaleesi:flrt: I also finally bought some springtails/woodlice for my cresties viv and some cork bark for the leos


 Lovely lil 'bino housie


----------



## babychessie

BuckingFrill said:


> So I shouldn't worry that she's a little wee? I'm not sure if my scales are just off but 15g seemed awful small to me. Was thinking of giving her a waxworm or two.
> I know. As soon as I set eyes on her I was utterly besotted! We bought her before we evrn had a chance to look around, haha.
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


I mean super snows are sometimes just small, so if she's eating well etc I wouldn't start panicing or anything, but a waxworm or two probably wouldn't hurt : victory:



GoodbyeCourage said:


> Probably not allowed to do this, but I bought this lovely little house snake from Donny today
> image
> She's called Khaleesi:flrt: I also finally bought some springtails/woodlice for my cresties viv and some cork bark for the leos


Khaleesi, that's brilliant!

*bows to the mother of dragons*

(gorgeous snake  )


----------



## Artisan

Here we go again.....some more pics.

These first two are my Bell and Tremper boys. You can see how different they look. The tremper has silvery eyes with darker red veins and almost black pupils and the bell has pinky silver eyes, brighter red veins and red pupils.....though his pupils are very slitty in the pic as he is really sensitive to light


----------



## Artisan

And some more pics of others


----------



## babychessie

Artisan said:


> And some more pics of others
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20131103_162818_zpsc9023fe6.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20131103_162623_zpsc3df9dbb.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20131103_162442_zpsa4cc53fb.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20131103_162050_zps99e540ee.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20131103_155725_zpsaf3f22f1.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20131103_155607_zps95c42947.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20131103_155146_zpsdfbd6f7d.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1287.photobucket.com/albums/a621/artisangeckos/20131103_155137_zpsf5ede1f7.jpg]image[/URL]


All looking gorgeous as always :mf_dribble:

Is the second one day Valentia? I swear she's seriously bulked up, I don't remember her looking so chunky! :hmm:

Awh, that's a really cute pic of Eden! :flrt:


----------



## Artisan

babychessie said:


> All looking gorgeous as always :mf_dribble:
> 
> Is the second one day Valentia? I swear she's seriously bulked up, I don't remember her looking so chunky! :hmm:
> 
> Awh, that's a really cute pic of Eden! :flrt:


Yes it IS little tiny Valentina....remember when she looked like this? - she's 86.....edit.....90g now lol


----------



## beckyj

Can I ask what's in the bowl she's sat on?


----------



## Artisan

beckyj said:


> Can I ask what's in the bowl she's sat on?


 It's kitchen roll, I use wads of it in their gecko caves as damp hides as theres no worry of impaction : victory:


----------



## beckyj

Artisan said:


> It's kitchen roll, I use wads of it in their gecko caves as damp hides as theres no worry of impaction : victory:


Ah I see! Another tip for me!


----------



## Artisan

beckyj said:


> Ah I see! Another tip for me!


 Yes....just 4/5 good quality (thickish) pieces of plain stuff, makes a nice soft bed and good medium to keep damp for them


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Tips for helping get a bit of shed out of the eye without having to man handle the gecko too much? Was thinking about just moistening it with a couple of drips of water or something.

Anyone?


----------



## Artisan

KingRedbeardI said:


> Tips for helping get a bit of shed out of the eye without having to man handle the gecko too much? Was thinking about just moistening it with a couple of drips of water or something.
> 
> Anyone?


Is it right in the eye? You could try visco tears/gel tears if you don't want to handle too much. I used this on my snakes in the past when one of them had retained eye caps...eye caps fell out by morning and these are part of dried shed so very similar. Available at chemists.


----------



## BK80

KingRedbeardI said:


> Tips for helping get a bit of shed out of the eye without having to man handle the gecko too much? Was thinking about just moistening it with a couple of drips of water or something.
> 
> Anyone?


Haven't you had this problem with Smaug before?


----------



## abimckenzie

*Leo*

could a leopard gecko fit in a meduim snake cave?


----------



## laksomeister

abimckenzie said:


> could a leopard gecko fit in a meduim snake cave?


Yeah medium is good, fits my girl at 85g at least


----------



## bigdan110

Do Leo's eat there own shed ? Just cleaned my lot out and found one legs worth of shed . Is this normal or us skittles just playing mind games with me again ??? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## babychessie

bigdan110 said:


> Do Leo's eat there own shed ? Just cleaned my lot out and found one legs worth of shed . Is this normal or us skittles just playing mind games with me again ???
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


Yup that's normal, not all of them will but most of my leos do- I've got two that are fussy and leave it but the rest eat it


----------



## BretJordan

Hey guys got my two new additions today! Went in the intentions of buying 2 sub adult Leo's but came with one 2013 Extreme Sunglow and one baby Diablo Blanco Snow! 

The Extreme Sunglow is a stunner! Fell in love instantly with her so bright and had the most innocent cute face on her! :blush:

Best thing about the Blanco it's pure white. Unlike the usual yellowish tint they have. The father is pure white also with ruby red eyes! Absolute gorgeous babies. And the best thing about it it's a 50% chance of being a Giant!! :flrt:

You know I can't help myself... PHOTOS! :lol2:

*Diablo Blanco Snow.*

Exploring his new home.


The king of the cave! 


And then Zonked out! Zzzzzzzzz



*Extreme Sunglow.*

Hello! 


Don't know what happened with her eye here I think It was perhaps the flash... Strange ..



How is everyone? Did anyone else get anything from IHS? Seems like only me and GoodbyeCourage with little Khaleesi who's gorgeous by the way 

PS: Need names for both of them!! Any Ideas? : victory:

Thanks guys, Bret.


----------



## BuckingFrill

BretJordan said:


> Hey guys got my two new additions today! Went in the intentions of buying 2 sub adult Leo's but came with one 2013 Extreme Sunglow and one baby Diablo Blanco Snow!
> 
> The Extreme Sunglow is a stunner! Fell in love instantly with her so bright and had the most innocent cute face on her! :blush:
> 
> Best thing about the Blanco it's pure white. Unlike the usual yellowish tint they have. The father is pure white also with ruby red eyes! Absolute gorgeous babies. And the best thing about it it's a 50% chance of being a Giant!! :flrt:
> 
> You know I can't help myself... PHOTOS! :lol2:
> 
> *Diablo Blanco Snow.*
> 
> Exploring his new home.
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/Smile.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> The king of the cave!
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/KingoftheCave.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> And then Zonked out! Zzzzzzzzz
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/FastAsleep.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/FastAsleep2.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> *Extreme Sunglow.*
> 
> Hello!
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/Sunglow1.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Don't know what happened with her eye here I think It was perhaps the flash... Strange ..
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/1393960_521141224642038_1281758962_n.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> How is everyone? Did anyone else get anything from IHS? Seems like only me and GoodbyeCourage with little Khaleesi who's gorgeous by the way
> 
> PS: Need names for both of them!! Any Ideas? : victory:
> 
> Thanks guys, Bret.


Ohmygosh! They're wee cuties! I loveloveloooove your sunglow. She's fabulous. So bright! Your blanco is great too,the slight yellow on all the ones I ever see is what put me off them. Congrats! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## BuckingFrill

Artisan said:


> It's kitchen roll, I use wads of it in their gecko caves as damp hides as theres no worry of impaction : victory:


Really? I suggested damp kitchen roll to Ryan when we had no moss and he said it wouldn't work! I love being right. I'm gonna wave this in his face in the morning.
Can moss cause impaction?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## BretJordan

BuckingFrill said:


> Ohmygosh! They're wee cuties! I loveloveloooove your sunglow. She's fabulous. So bright! Your blanco is great too,the slight yellow on all the ones I ever see is what put me off them. Congrats!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


She is a stunner incredibly bright! I can already tell she's going to have a great personality! And also the yellow tint is what puts me off them too! Just glad this one is fully white  I walked in earlier and the Diablo must have heard me and I just saw him poke his little head out the cave looked at me and just slowly turned back around and hid again lol.. I was actually really really stuck between the Sunglow and a Super snow tbh.. But I went and looked at the sunglow like 5-6 times and was in love so yeah.. :whistling2:

Bret.


----------



## BretJordan

BuckingFrill said:


> Really? I suggested damp kitchen roll to Ryan when we had no moss and he said it wouldn't work! I love being right. I'm gonna wave this in his face in the morning.
> Can moss cause impaction?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


I also use damp Kitchen Roll in my moist hides! Seems to say soaked longer and also no risk of impaction! And yes I've heard of moss causing impactions also in the moss there's sometimes a small spiky type of seed thing in there which put me off it! 

Bret.


----------



## Artisan

BuckingFrill said:


> Really? I suggested damp kitchen roll to Ryan when we had no moss and he said it wouldn't work! I love being right. I'm gonna wave this in his face in the morning.
> Can moss cause impaction?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


 Yes :lol2: I do like moss but do worry about impaction as I do let dubia roach loose for them to chase down and the last thing I want is them trying to catch one if it decides to go in the damp hide and bury itself in the moss. I use moss in my fatties hides though as they prefer to eat from a bowl so I don't have to worry about that scenario


----------



## beckyj

Artisan said:


> Yes :lol2: I do like moss but do worry about impaction as I do let dubia roach loose for them to chase down and the last thing I want is them trying to catch one if it decides to go in the damp hide and bury itself in the moss. I use moss in my fatties hides though as they prefer to eat from a bowl so I don't have to worry about that scenario



Where do you get the moss from? And how often do you change it or do you just keep damping down the same moss?

Sent from my BlackBerry 9320 using Tapatalk


----------



## Artisan

beckyj said:


> Where do you get the moss from? And how often do you change it or do you just keep damping down the same moss?
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9320 using Tapatalk


 I get it on ebay usually. Sphagnum moss. Then I blast it in the microwave for a few mins to kill any bacteria/germs as its usually the wild grown stuff I get for garden baskets. I would still nuke it even if it was reptile stuff .....as I also keep snakes and have had snake mites come in on it before, so this kills them too. It still stays spongy even after being nuked lol.
I then rinse it, let it cool and put it in the hides. I spray down every 2/3 days for a month and then take it all out....rinse it.....nuke it again to kill bacteria and use it again. I use it for a good few months before binning it and replacing for new : victory:


----------



## bigdan110

Finally have a pic of skittles only took half hour running about on my bed 










Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Donna w

Hey all,

I have two young geckos that are now ready to be sold. 

My pink gecko that I think is a blizzard, is my first blizzard. I was wondering what is the going price for one of these geckos?
The other is a normal so I normally sell these for about £25. 

Please note I'm not trying to sell the gecko on this thread. Just gauging a price.

Here he is


----------



## retrobangs

Not getting on here as much as usual due to work so little update. 

Leeloo is 8" long, 12 months old here's a few up to date pics

























Alura is 9 1/2" long, 6 months old - how on earth she is getting so long I don't know. Here's her recent pics. 


























They came out for the first time together few nights back. They didn't get any closer than in this picture but was a great start 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingRedbeardI

BK80 said:


> Haven't you had this problem with Smaug before?


Yeah. Except this time it was in both eyes. He managed to get it out of one, and the other one is better since I last posted. Just applied some eye drops that are supposed to aid in these type of circumstances, hopefully that'll clear it up.

He still has an appetite so I'm not too worried, just wish he wasn't such a div :bash:


:lol2:


----------



## retrobangs

Hi All,

I have a leo blog which I'm trying to get off the ground - retrobangsandhergeckos.tumblr.com

On here I discuss Morphs, talk DIY for viariums, creating a stimulating environment and also recommending products, websites and breeders.

If anyone wants to follow this, add any information, make recommendations or want me to mention their website/page/shop contact me via here on the blog 

Welcome all involvement


----------



## bigdan110

Looking for some name suggestions still haven't named this little girl :/









Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## BK80

bigdan110 said:


> Looking for some name suggestions still haven't named this little girl :/
> image
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


Greek/Roman mythology is great for Naming reptiles. I just name d my new girl "Juno"

Take a look at this list 

Roman and Greek Gods and Goddesses


----------



## BK80

*Swapped my mid size fish tank for a new Vivarium today... And got this stunning young Leo with it for FREE! 

She's so tame and calm. I think i'm going to name her Juno.*





















































Love at first sight :flrt:


----------



## BuckingFrill

I finally got some pictures of Domino in her new viv! Also, turns out she's actually 5 months, not 3. I think my scales were just wrong. How do you get accurate weights of your leos? Her tail's chunking up nicely though! Anyway. Pictures!
















And her viv:










Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## BuckingFrill

Oh! Forgot to add the other side.








The big slab is where we tend to try to feed her so she's not diving about the sandy bits. It's not finished yet though, we've got some ledges that we have to texture before we add those, she's a climber so she'll appreciate it, haha.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## TillyStar

*Advice on withdrawn leo*

Siri still won't come out of her hide at all when I'm around... had her for about a month now and if anything she is more withdrawn, not sure if it's because of the weather changes perhaps, as nothing has changed at all in terms of her set-up. 

She did take a few mealworms from my hand before, but not fora week now, and has now taken to staying exclusively in the cool hide or the moist hide and won't come out to eat even in the evenings, and not touching the worms in her bowl (she never did, i have tried two different bowls now). I put in a few locusts last night so she would eat them but today they were still hopping about. Any worms I leave on the floor are also untouched. Temps are fine and she looks fine from what I can see when she is in the moist hide (it's just a see-through plastic box). I'm sure she won't starve herself as she is healthy, but should I just keep leaving her, for how long? Ralph was easy straight away in terms of eating from my hand and sleeping outside the hide, so I am at a loss how to proceed.

I have heard people say if you leave handling too long then they won't ever be OK with it, also what should I do about weighing her? If I was to pick her up then I would have to get her out of the hide and that seems very intrusive and likely to build further mistrust. At the same time, how long can she be in hiding and not eat without me worrying? She is about 4.5 months now so very young, I understand it can take time for them to become tame, I worry more about her not getting enough nutrition into her and why she is more withdrawn now than before - I have never tried to manhandle her or anything like that.

Ralph is good - though he had a very odd moment of about 1 minute the other night when he appeared to do the enigma stargazing - really odd, completely frozen to the spot suddenly and staring into the sky - will upload a picture i took with my mobile but it is a bit blurry. then he just snapped out of it. any ideas? do non-enigmas sometimes do that weird, extended stare? never ever seen it before.


----------



## TillyStar

BuckingFrill said:


> I finally got some pictures of Domino in her new viv! Also, turns out she's actually 5 months, not 3. I think my scales were just wrong. How do you get accurate weights of your leos? Her tail's chunking up nicely though! Anyway. Pictures!
> image
> imageimage
> And her viv:
> image
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


Gorgeous, and lovely viv! I use digital postal scales for weighing, you can find them on ebay for £5!


----------



## BuckingFrill

TillyStar said:


> Siri still won't come out of her hide at all when I'm around... had her for about a month now and if anything she is more withdrawn, not sure if it's because of the weather changes perhaps, as nothing has changed at all in terms of her set-up.
> 
> She did take a few mealworms from my hand before, but not fora week now, and has now taken to staying exclusively in the cool hide or the moist hide and won't come out to eat even in the evenings, and not touching the worms in her bowl (she never did, i have tried two different bowls now). I put in a few locusts last night so she would eat them but today they were still hopping about. Any worms I leave on the floor are also untouched. Temps are fine and she looks fine from what I can see when she is in the moist hide (it's just a see-through plastic box). I'm sure she won't starve herself as she is healthy, but should I just keep leaving her, for how long? Ralph was easy straight away in terms of eating from my hand and sleeping outside the hide, so I am at a loss how to proceed.
> 
> I have heard people say if you leave handling too long then they won't ever be OK with it, also what should I do about weighing her? If I was to pick her up then I would have to get her out of the hide and that seems very intrusive and likely to build further mistrust. At the same time, how long can she be in hiding and not eat without me worrying? She is about 4.5 months now so very young, I understand it can take time for them to become tame, I worry more about her not getting enough nutrition into her and why she is more withdrawn now than before - I have never tried to manhandle her or anything like that.
> 
> Ralph is good - though he had a very odd moment of about 1 minute the other night when he appeared to do the enigma stargazing - really odd, completely frozen to the spot suddenly and staring into the sky - will upload a picture i took with my mobile but it is a bit blurry. then he just snapped out of it. any ideas? do non-enigmas sometimes do that weird, extended stare? never ever seen it before.


I don't really know... but do leos go into brumation? Maybe she's trying to signal to you that's what she wants. I don't know if it's just snakes that do it though. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maria71

thought i would post a pictur of my little girl Luna now i have figured out to to do the pictures :flrt:


----------



## BK80

TillyStar said:


> Siri still won't come out of her hide at all when I'm around... had her for about a month now and if anything she is more withdrawn, not sure if it's because of the weather changes perhaps, as nothing has changed at all in terms of her set-up.
> 
> She did take a few mealworms from my hand before, but not fora week now, and has now taken to staying exclusively in the cool hide or the moist hide and won't come out to eat even in the evenings, and not touching the worms in her bowl (she never did, i have tried two different bowls now). I put in a few locusts last night so she would eat them but today they were still hopping about. Any worms I leave on the floor are also untouched. Temps are fine and she looks fine from what I can see when she is in the moist hide (it's just a see-through plastic box). I'm sure she won't starve herself as she is healthy, but should I just keep leaving her, for how long? Ralph was easy straight away in terms of eating from my hand and sleeping outside the hide, so I am at a loss how to proceed.
> 
> I have heard people say if you leave handling too long then they won't ever be OK with it, also what should I do about weighing her? If I was to pick her up then I would have to get her out of the hide and that seems very intrusive and likely to build further mistrust. At the same time, how long can she be in hiding and not eat without me worrying? She is about 4.5 months now so very young, I understand it can take time for them to become tame, I worry more about her not getting enough nutrition into her and why she is more withdrawn now than before - I have never tried to manhandle her or anything like that.
> 
> Ralph is good - though he had a very odd moment of about 1 minute the other night when he appeared to do the enigma stargazing - really odd, completely frozen to the spot suddenly and staring into the sky - will upload a picture i took with my mobile but it is a bit blurry. then he just snapped out of it. any ideas? do non-enigmas sometimes do that weird, extended stare? never ever seen it before.


I'm still very much a noob to all this Til, but i'd say try your best not to worry. My Edin is also very shy and sometimes he will go for a few days without eating anything. I've had him for a month too and he also spends 90% of his time in his moist hide. However when all the lights are out i check up on him and he's sometimes right at the front of his viv mooching about. I bet Siri does the same. She might just take the odd couple of mealworms a night that you don't notice? it's hard to keep track. A healthy animal will never starve itself, so i bet she will come around when she wants to...

I would also say handle her once a day, every day for 15 mins. She will probably struggle and make a fuss for a few seconds, but just let her do her thing and walk where she pleases with you being a guide to stop her falling. She will tame up in the end. It will probably take many months.

I'd suggest also counting exactly how many food items you put in her viv, then count them up the day after. Even if she's just eating 2 or 3, it's something, and she will probably pick up after a while. If however she really isn't eating anything, consult a vet or even take a look at this vid which shows you how to safely force feed a sick Gecko. The guy in this vid obviously loves his Leo's and his advice is sound in my opinion...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9mIJmeebvss


I think our 2 will just take a bit of patience  x


----------



## babychessie

bigdan110 said:


> Looking for some name suggestions still haven't named this little girl :/
> image
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk





bigdan110 said:


> Looking for some name suggestions still haven't named this little girl :/
> image
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


She looks a bit like a Pepper to me? 



retrobangs said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a leo blog which I'm trying to get off the ground - retrobangsandhergeckos.tumblr.com
> 
> On here I discuss Morphs, talk DIY for viariums, creating a stimulating environment and also recommending products, websites and breeders.
> 
> If anyone wants to follow this, add any information, make recommendations or want me to mention their website/page/shop contact me via here on the blog
> 
> Welcome all involvement


It's a brilliant blog, I would follow you..but my tumblr is seriously weird :lol2:



BuckingFrill said:


> I finally got some pictures of Domino in her new viv! Also, turns out she's actually 5 months, not 3. I think my scales were just wrong. How do you get accurate weights of your leos? Her tail's chunking up nicely though! Anyway. Pictures!
> image
> imageimage
> And her viv:
> image
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


She is such a beauutiful super snow, her dots are incredible! :mf_dribble:

I usually put a tub on my digital scales (same ones I use for cooking), then set it to zero and pop the leo in the tub and take the weight measurement (tub stops them from rushing off before you can weigh them!) : victory:



BK80 said:


> I'm still very much a noob to all this Til, but i'd say try your best not to worry. My Edin is also very shy and sometimes he will go for a few days without eating anything. I've had him for a month too and he also spends 90% of his time in his moist hide. However when all the lights are out i check up on him and he's sometimes right at the front of his viv mooching about. I bet Siri does the same. She might just take the odd couple of mealworms a night that you don't notice? it's hard to keep track. A healthy animal will never starve itself, so i bet she will come around when she wants to...
> 
> I would also say handle her once a day, every day for 15 mins. She will probably struggle and make a fuss for a few seconds, but just let her do her thing and walk where she pleases with you being a guide to stop her falling. She will tame up in the end. It will probably take many months.
> 
> I'd suggest also counting exactly how many food items you put in her viv, then count them up the day after. Even if she's just eating 2 or 3, it's something, and she will probably pick up after a while. If however she really isn't eating anything, consult a vet or even take a look at this vid which shows you how to safely force feed a sick Gecko. The guy in this vid obviously loves his Leo's and his advice is sound in my opinion...
> 
> How to force feed a Leopard Gecko - YouTube
> 
> 
> I think our 2 will just take a bit of patience  x


Yup, I'd agree with this. I had a leo that didn't eat for months and we couldn't work out why. It turned out, he was just increeedibly picky- he didn't like mealies, locusts or crickets. Maybe you could try feeding Siri dubia roaches and see if she likes them? Also you could try her on waxworms and see if that coaxes her into eating?


----------



## BuckingFrill

babychessie said:


> She is such a beauutiful super snow, her dots are incredible! :mf_dribble:
> 
> I usually put a tub on my digital scales (same ones I use for cooking), then set it to zero and pop the leo in the tub and take the weight measurement (tub stops them from rushing off before you can weigh them!) : victory:


Thank you, we're really hoping she turns out similar to Artisan's Winter. He's a yummy super snow.
That's what I did! And she only came out at 15g. She doesn't feel heavy at all so I can't really gauge her weight, but surely 15g is too small? Her tail is chunking up and she's definitely eating, so I don't know why she'd be so wee.


Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## TillyStar

babychessie said:


> Yup, I'd agree with this. I had a leo that didn't eat for months and we couldn't work out why. It turned out, he was just increeedibly picky- he didn't like mealies, locusts or crickets. Maybe you could try feeding Siri dubia roaches and see if she likes them? Also you could try her on waxworms and see if that coaxes her into eating?


she was fed exclusively on mealworms before and she does love them (when she is in the mood) - at the beginning she ate them fine and also a waxworm once. i tried to offer her a waxworm yesterday in her hide but she shrank away from me in horror (same response with the mealworms). i think she just isn't settled, rather than not liking the food...



BK80 said:


> I'm still very much a noob to all this Til, but i'd say try your best not to worry. My Edin is also very shy and sometimes he will go for a few days without eating anything. I've had him for a month too and he also spends 90% of his time in his moist hide. However when all the lights are out i check up on him and he's sometimes right at the front of his viv mooching about. I bet Siri does the same. She might just take the odd couple of mealworms a night that you don't notice? it's hard to keep track. A healthy animal will never starve itself, so i bet she will come around when she wants to...
> 
> I would also say handle her once a day, every day for 15 mins. She will probably struggle and make a fuss for a few seconds, but just let her do her thing and walk where she pleases with you being a guide to stop her falling. She will tame up in the end. It will probably take many months.
> 
> I'd suggest also counting exactly how many food items you put in her viv, then count them up the day after. Even if she's just eating 2 or 3, it's something, and she will probably pick up after a while. If however she really isn't eating anything, consult a vet or even take a look at this vid which shows you how to safely force feed a sick Gecko. The guy in this vid obviously loves his Leo's and his advice is sound in my opinion...
> 
> How to force feed a Leopard Gecko - YouTube
> 
> 
> I think our 2 will just take a bit of patience  x


i am just worried about getting her out of her hide to handle her - won't that make her feel that nowhere is safe and stress her out more? with ralph i could pick him up without beign too intrusive but i worry if i start like that with siri, she will grow to really want to avoid me?
i count all my mealworms etc i put in so i know she hasn't touched them 

will see how it goes over the week, if no improvement i will have a rethink!! 

thanks both for advice, it is very gratefully received.


----------



## babychessie

TillyStar said:


> she was fed exclusively on mealworms before and she does love them (when she is in the mood) - at the beginning she ate them fine and also a waxworm once. i tried to offer her a waxworm yesterday in her hide but she shrank away from me in horror (same response with the mealworms). i think she just isn't settled, rather than not liking the food...
> 
> 
> 
> i am just worried about getting her out of her hide to handle her - won't that make her feel that nowhere is safe and stress her out more? with ralph i could pick him up without beign too intrusive but i worry if i start like that with siri, she will grow to really want to avoid me?
> i count all my mealworms etc i put in so i know she hasn't touched them
> 
> will see how it goes over the week, if no improvement i will have a rethink!!
> 
> thanks both for advice, it is very gratefully received.


Hope she settles down for you hun 



BuckingFrill said:


> Thank you, we're really hoping she turns out similar to Artisan's Winter. He's a yummy super snow.
> That's what I did! And she only came out at 15g. She doesn't feel heavy at all so I can't really gauge her weight, but surely 15g is too small? Her tail is chunking up and she's definitely eating, so I don't know why she'd be so wee.
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk



I don't know, seems odd. If she's eating fine and putting on weight she might just be destined to be very small, I mean Rach's Winter isn't a big boy and my super snow girlie Spider is a tinyyy little thing (although she weighs a lot more than she looks). I do sorta think that ss's have a tendency to be quite small


----------



## BK80

TillyStar said:


> she was fed exclusively on mealworms before and she does love them (when she is in the mood) - at the beginning she ate them fine and also a waxworm once. i tried to offer her a waxworm yesterday in her hide but she shrank away from me in horror (same response with the mealworms). i think she just isn't settled, rather than not liking the food...
> 
> 
> 
> i am just worried about getting her out of her hide to handle her - won't that make her feel that nowhere is safe and stress her out more? with ralph i could pick him up without beign too intrusive but i worry if i start like that with siri, she will grow to really want to avoid me?
> i count all my mealworms etc i put in so i know she hasn't touched them
> 
> will see how it goes over the week, if no improvement i will have a rethink!!
> 
> thanks both for advice, it is very gratefully received.


Fingers crossed for you Til, i'm sure all will be fine in time. When handling her just be extra careful to let her dictate what happens. Handle her in a nice, soft open space and let her do the roaming, leave your hand flat in front of her and though she will constantly try to move away, she will eventually walk on it by her own will. After a few times of her doing that, call it a night and put her back in her home...

It will take time but all Gecko's are different. Things will work out, you'll see 



babychessie said:


> I don't know, seems odd. If she's eating fine and putting on weight she might just be destined to be very small, I mean Rach's Winter isn't a big boy and my super snow girlie Spider is a tinyyy little thing (although she weighs a lot more than she looks). I do sorta think that ss's have a tendency to be quite small


Yeah, from what i've seen/heard, Super Snows tend to be quite a small morph. Beautiful little things


----------



## bigdan110

Cas is also quite small only 60g tho he should have more growing to do. got nice big arpit sacks tho so I think he might be done. Hes a little fatty always hungry  took 2 paconda? Grubs and 3 morios other day. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## BretJordan

Hey guys me again! Both my new Leo's seem to be coming on great! 

Last night my little Diablo Blanco Snow ate 10 small mealies!! Really feisty bugger but seems to be going great! Also found 2 poos. One 2 days ago and on just now! :no1: Whilst talking about this I'm not sure on the age of this little guy/gal but is very small and was told a viv may be too much for the wee one just yet.. What does everyone think? Faunarium maybe? And just place that inside the viv? 

Also needing a name for him/her! 





Next my lovely Extreme Sunglow female! Some progress with her.. She's very skittish very very skittish in fact.. Still no poo nor as she eaten :/ I'm guessing this may well just be relocation stress.. I remember It took Loki 2 weeks to come round.  





Also needing a name.. Although the name Ember sticks out to me at the moment.. 

Last but not least my big chunky man Loki! 

Can I come out please daddy? :flrt:


Thanks guys, Bret.


----------



## babychessie

BretJordan said:


> Hey guys me again! Both my new Leo's seem to be coming on great!
> 
> Last night my little Diablo Blanco Snow ate 10 small mealies!! Really feisty bugger but seems to be going great! Also found 2 poos. One 2 days ago and on just now! :no1: Whilst talking about this I'm not sure on the age of this little guy/gal but is very small and was told a viv may be too much for the wee one just yet.. What does everyone think? Faunarium maybe? And just place that inside the viv?
> 
> Also needing a name for him/her!
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/IMG_0865.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/IMG_0867.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Next my lovely Extreme Sunglow female! Some progress with her.. She's very skittish very very skittish in fact.. Still no poo nor as she eaten :/ I'm guessing this may well just be relocation stress.. I remember It took Loki 2 weeks to come round.
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/IMG_0858.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/IMG_0868.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Also needing a name.. Although the name Ember sticks out to me at the moment..
> 
> Last but not least my big chunky man Loki!
> 
> Can I come out please daddy? :flrt:
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/IMG_0862.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Thanks guys, Bret.


All gorgeous :mf_dribble:

hmm... 

Lumi (Finnish for snow..don't ask me why I know that :lol2




BK80 said:


> Yeah, from what i've seen/heard, Super Snows tend to be quite a small morph. Beautiful little things


I feel this calls for me to show off my beautiful girlie Spider 



:flrt:


----------



## Artisan

Little Seren - growing like a weed now....almost 50g  Really hopeful this girl turns out eclipse ...as she has what looks more and more like a bleeding iris eclipse eye now, More noticeable the bigger she gets.


----------



## babychessie

Artisan said:


> Little Seren - growing like a weed now....almost 50g  Really hopeful this girl turns out eclipse ...as she has what looks more and more like a bleeding iris eclipse eye now, More noticeable the bigger she gets.
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/79563531652092931383821357360_zpsb9c74315.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20131107_102505_zps3831f9e0.jpg]image[/URL]


Seren is such a gorgeous spotty lady!


----------



## Artisan

Really excited to be getting this fantastic new boy in a few weeks....

Fascio x W & Y :flrt: 

This boy will have some amazing influence over future bubzies


----------



## babychessie

Artisan said:


> Really excited to be getting this fantastic new boy in a few weeks....
> 
> Fascio x W & Y :flrt:
> 
> This boy will have some amazing influence over future bubzies
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/400743614882230761383836859913_zps2b97c30f.jpg]image[/URL]



*swoons*


----------



## Artisan

babychessie said:


> *swoons*


I love the little incomplete heart on his head.....do you see it?


----------



## beckyj

Some gorgeous Leos, really can't wait to get mine! 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9320 using Tapatalk


----------



## BuckingFrill

babychessie said:


> I don't know, seems odd. If she's eating fine and putting on weight she might just be destined to be very small, I mean Rach's Winter isn't a big boy and my super snow girlie Spider is a tinyyy little thing (although she weighs a lot more than she looks). I do sorta think that ss's have a tendency to be quite small


That's okay then. I'll just keep a close eye on her weight and make sure she's gaining weight. 


BretJordan said:


> Hey guys me again! Both my new Leo's seem to be coming on great!
> 
> Last night my little Diablo Blanco Snow ate 10 small mealies!! Really feisty bugger but seems to be going great! Also found 2 poos. One 2 days ago and on just now! :no1: Whilst talking about this I'm not sure on the age of this little guy/gal but is very small and was told a viv may be too much for the wee one just yet.. What does everyone think? Faunarium maybe? And just place that inside the viv?
> 
> Also needing a name for him/her!
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/IMG_0865.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/IMG_0867.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Next my lovely Extreme Sunglow female! Some progress with her.. She's very skittish very very skittish in fact.. Still no poo nor as she eaten :/ I'm guessing this may well just be relocation stress.. I remember It took Loki 2 weeks to come round.
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/IMG_0858.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/IMG_0868.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Also needing a name.. Although the name Ember sticks out to me at the moment..
> 
> Last but not least my big chunky man Loki!
> 
> Can I come out please daddy? :flrt:
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/IMG_0862.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Thanks guys, Bret.


I loooove that diablo! Trying to think of a kinda unisex name. Lumi is nice! Good suggestion and would be cute for either sex.
Ember is nice, how about Neo or Sola if you decide against it?


Artisan said:


> Little Seren - growing like a weed now....almost 50g  Really hopeful this girl turns out eclipse ...as she has what looks more and more like a bleeding iris eclipse eye now, More noticeable the bigger she gets.
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/79563531652092931383821357360_zpsb9c74315.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20131107_102505_zps3831f9e0.jpg]image[/URL]





Artisan said:


> Really excited to be getting this fantastic new boy in a few weeks....
> 
> Fascio x W & Y :flrt:
> 
> This boy will have some amazing influence over future bubzies
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/68262858688831331383845379861_zpsca1e73eb.jpg]image[/URL]


I am forever jealous of your gorgeous gecks! Your new addition is stunning! I love the heart, so cute. Seren is looking glorious as ever! She's one of my favourite leos.


Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Artisan

BuckingFrill said:


> That's okay then. I'll just keep a close eye on her weight and make sure she's gaining weight.
> 
> I loooove that diablo! Trying to think of a kinda unisex name. Lumi is nice! Good suggestion and would be cute for either sex.
> Ember is nice, how about Neo or Sola if you decide against it?
> 
> I am forever jealous of your gorgeous gecks! Your new addition is stunning! I love the heart, so cute. Seren is looking glorious as ever! She's one of my favourite leos.
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


 Thank you  such lovely compliments :blush:


----------



## Darknomad

BretJordan said:


> Hey guys me again! Both my new Leo's seem to be coming on great!
> 
> Last night my little Diablo Blanco Snow ate 10 small mealies!! Really feisty bugger but seems to be going great! Also found 2 poos. One 2 days ago and on just now! :no1: Whilst talking about this I'm not sure on the age of this little guy/gal but is very small and was told a viv may be too much for the wee one just yet.. What does everyone think? Faunarium maybe? And just place that inside the viv?
> 
> Also needing a name for him/her!
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/IMG_0865.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/IMG_0867.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Next my lovely Extreme Sunglow female! Some progress with her.. She's very skittish very very skittish in fact.. Still no poo nor as she eaten :/ I'm guessing this may well just be relocation stress.. I remember It took Loki 2 weeks to come round.
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/IMG_0858.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/IMG_0868.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Also needing a name.. Although the name Ember sticks out to me at the moment..
> 
> Last but not least my big chunky man Loki!
> 
> Can I come out please daddy? :flrt:
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/IMG_0862.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Thanks guys, Bret.


woody and tyler after the lino prints


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Think Smaug is finally slowing down for the winter now... Spends most of his time in his warm hide, only really comes out when he hears me preparing food then he buggers off again when he's done lol.


----------



## BK80

Has any body here successfully kept one of their Leo's on sand with no issues? I only ask because when my new girl "Juno" arrived on Tuesday her viv had sand as the substrate. It was a mix of coarse and fine sand together, yuk.

She is around 10 months old and her previous owner told me she had always lived on that sand and she has never had any problems. She weighs 53 grams and is very healthy/active and she eats/poops really well. So no concerns there.

I left her for the first night but it really bugged me so i stripped her entire viv, swept out every grain of sand, and now she's on Newspaper... when i put her back in she gave me a look as if to say "WTF is this SH*T, :lol2:


----------



## BretJordan

Darknomad said:


> woody and tyler after the lino prints


Lol shhh it was cheap and works wonders!  Lol.



BuckingFrill said:


> That's okay then. I'll just keep a close eye on her weight and make sure she's gaining weight.
> 
> I loooove that diablo! Trying to think of a kinda unisex name. Lumi is nice! Good suggestion and would be cute for either sex.
> Ember is nice, how about Neo or Sola if you decide against it?
> 
> I am forever jealous of your gorgeous gecks! Your new addition is stunning! I love the heart, so cute. Seren is looking glorious as ever! She's one of my favourite leos.
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


I do like Lumi quite alot.. But maybe one of these?... 

Boreas? He was the Greek god of the cold north wind and the bringer of winter. 

Chione or Khione (from Greek χιών - chiōn, "snow") She was the minor goddess of snow and daughter of Boreas?

For my Sunglow I did think of Solar but didn't like the way it was spelt.. But Sola doesn't seem to bad  :lol2: So what does everyone prefer? 

Ember or Sola? 


*Diablo  This little guys ate 10 small mealies yesterday night! (06/11 My time schedule is wrecked due to work yesterday is infact 2 days ago :blush and then 2 small waxworms! This little guy is a brute! Such a good feeder and also done 2 more poo's today! :2thumb: He has such a character as soon as i open the door to the room is see his little head poke out his cave to inspect.  

Also ate 3-4 more mealies today got 2 on video! (Ignore my nose whistle and the loud whirring of my PC fans!)





And a post isn't a post without photos :')*


*What do you think of my new fresh coat I'm wearing?*


*Oooooh some of my skin there! Mmmmmm..*


*That was tasty!*


*Extreme Sunglow :flrt: She's so gorgeous really happy I bought her! Although she still hasn't settled in and doesn't really leave her warm cave.. Not eaten yet, not defecated and actually a bit snappy :whip: (TAME THE BEAST WITHIN :lol2 

She did actually come out yesterday but was really really skittish she actually jumped from my hand at one point and did a flip :bash: She just looked up at me as if to say "Why didn't you catch me?!" She only jumped about 2 inches :lol2:.. :')

So for now I'm just gonna let her be and wait for her to settle in just like my little... Big chunky Loki..  *






*
Just walked back upstairs and saw this..

Can I come out and play please? :')*



*
SORRY FOR THE PHOTOS AND ESSAY!!*

*Thanks guys, Bret.*


----------



## BretJordan

BK80 said:


> Has any body here successfully kept one of their Leo's on sand with no issues? I only ask because when my new girl "Juno" arrived on Tuesday her viv had sand as the substrate. It was a mix of coarse and fine sand together, yuk.
> 
> She is around 10 months old and her previous owner told me she had always lived on that sand and she has never had any problems. She weighs 53 grams and is very healthy/active and she eats/poops really well. So no concerns there.
> 
> I left her for the first night but it really bugged me so i stripped her entire viv, swept out every grain of sand, and now she's on Newspaper... when i put her back in she gave me a look as if to say "WTF is this SH*T, :lol2:


Lol personally I wouldn't even take the risk of using sand/calci sand/play sand.. ANY Type of sand or loose substrate as I worry of impaction! 

You have a few options here for substrate changes.

Kitchen roll? Cheap, easily replaced but looks a little tacky..

Newspaper again Cheap and easily replaced but don't want the ink staining no leo's now do we? 

Reptile Carpet Looks great and not edible but have heard some bad news about toes being stuck in it..

And finally Lino.. I personally think it is the best..
I cannot fault lino it looks good, it's cheap if not free (Off cuts/Free testers just ask your local carpet place) It cleans up easily (Spot clean and full deep clean every month) no risk of impaction, holds heat well and all my leos walk perfectly on it! 

Back to the comment you made "always lived on that sand" I guess he means the same type of sand and not the sand that's been in the viv constantly?! Sand is also a breeding ground for bacteria if i'm not mistaken! Good choice for replacing it 

Hope I helped!

Bret.


----------



## BK80

Yeah cheers Bret. I got her off the sand asap 

I'm thinking Lino too. At the moment two of my Leo's are on newspaper (looks crap but it's safe) and the other is on Repti carpet. I'm thinking of taking a trip to my local carpet world and trying to blag a couple of feet of Lino offcuts from them :whistling2:


----------



## BuckingFrill

BK80 said:


> Yeah cheers Bret. I got her off the sand asap
> 
> I'm thinking Lino too. At the moment two of my Leo's are on newspaper (looks crap but it's safe) and the other is on Repti carpet. I'm thinking of taking a trip to my local carpet world and trying to blag a couple of feet of Lino offcuts from them :whistling2:


We use tiles with some sand sealed with sealant in between them. We were gonna use loose sand, but I think it was Bret gave us the sealant idea. Found amazing really cheap tiles at Homebase. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## BuckingFrill

BretJordan said:


> Lol shhh it was cheap and works wonders!  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I do like Lumi quite alot.. But maybe one of these?...
> 
> Boreas? He was the Greek god of the cold north wind and the bringer of winter.
> 
> Chione or Khione (from Greek


----------



## BretJordan

BK80 said:


> Yeah cheers Bret. I got her off the sand asap
> 
> I'm thinking Lino too. At the moment two of my Leo's are on newspaper (looks crap but it's safe) and the other is on Repti carpet. I'm thinking of taking a trip to my local carpet world and trying to blag a couple of feet of Lino offcuts from them :whistling2:


Yeah always worth a shot or you can try and ask for a tester.  




BuckingFrill said:


> We use tiles with some sand sealed with sealant in between them. We were gonna use loose sand, but I think it was Bret gave us the sealant idea. Found amazing really cheap tiles at Homebase.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


Oooh yeah I forgot about tiles! I'm sure there are plenty of other substrates to use but tiles and lino are far the best. I'm not sure if it was me or not I do know if you do use tiles and have gaps you can use sand in the gaps just to pack it out so to say..  

Bret.


----------



## beckyj

This is my lovely lady who will be coming in a few weeks :flrt: This is a photo from her breeder, who said it was ok for me to use


----------



## retrobangs

http://retrobangsandhergeckos.tumblr.com/post/66394678325/saving-chance My article on a Leo rescue


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

beckyj said:


> This is my lovely lady who will be coming in a few weeks :flrt: This is a photo from her breeder, who said it was ok for me to use
> 
> [URL=http://i1003.photobucket.com/albums/af160/rebs_2009/1376640_690451840982829_1311843563_n_zps6703cc82.jpg]image[/URL]


Super cute 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artisan

retrobangs said:


> Retrobangs - Saving Chance My article on a Leo rescue
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Aw I love a happy ending...and what a difference in little chance.....to big chunky happy looking chance


----------



## retrobangs

Artisan said:


> Aw I love a happy ending...and what a difference in little chance.....to big chunky happy looking chance


Yea well chuffed been writing my morph a day on winter too. That goes up at weekend. More factual but hope you like it x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

KingRedbeardI said:


> Think Smaug is finally slowing down for the winter now... Spends most of his time in his warm hide, only really comes out when he hears me preparing food then he buggers off again when he's done lol.


Lol this is exactly what mine do unless I have to get them out and their eating has gone from every other day to every 3-4. Little bores haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

BretJordan said:


> Lol shhh it was cheap and works wonders!  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I do like Lumi quite alot.. But maybe one of these?...
> 
> Boreas? He was the Greek god of the cold north wind and the bringer of winter.
> 
> Chione or Khione (from Greek


----------



## Artisan

retrobangs said:


> Yea well chuffed been writing my morph a day on winter too. That goes up at weekend. More factual but hope you like it x
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm sure I'll love it


----------



## babychessie

retrobangs said:


> Retrobangs - Saving Chance My article on a Leo rescue
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


that's a lovely story, but I can't believe the difference in the before and after pictures at the end!


----------



## retrobangs

babychessie said:


> that's a lovely story, but I can't believe the difference in the before and after pictures at the end!


Thanks I will pass on everything to owners. They've done an amazing thing and as I said in beginning I know sometimes people don't want to rescue due to the principle behind it but in this case they did as chance is a happy
Lucky gecko 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darknomad

I only wanted some mealies wax and walkflies for the assassin bugs.
Mentioned an interest in gecko.s said yeah may get s supersnow if I find one. And half dozen containers with all types of supers popped up onto the counter.
I dont think ive ever left cold blooded with being light nigh on a hundred quid lol.
Yeah I got a chile rose too


----------



## Artisan

Darknomad said:


> image
> I only wanted some mealies wax and walkflies for the assassin bugs.
> Mentioned an interest in gecko.s said yeah may get s supersnow if I find one. And half dozen containers with all types of supers popped up onto the counter.
> I dont think ive ever left cold blooded with being light nigh on a hundred quid lol.
> Yeah I got a chile rose too


 That's a cute little SS : victory:


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Anyone else's heat mats being affected by the cold weather atm? (if you're in the UK). Mine's turned up as high as it can go but still only reaches 31-32c whereas normally I'd have to turn it down to about 28c to to get my thermomter probes and/or temperature gun to read 32c.


----------



## retrobangs

KingRedbeardI said:


> Anyone else's heat mats being affected by the cold weather atm? (if you're in the UK). Mine's turned up as high as it can go but still only reaches 31-32c whereas normally I'd have to turn it down to about 28c to to get my thermomter probes and/or temperature gun to read 32c.


I've found this issue is resolved by maintaining the room temperature well throughout day and then the mats will be fine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BK80

Where is the best place to position a thermostats sensor to regulate a heat mat? Is it on the bottom of the viv touching the substrate? or a few inches above?


----------



## organized chaos

BK80 said:


> Where is the best place to position a thermostats sensor to regulate a heat mat? Is it on the bottom of the viv touching the substrate? or a few inches above?


Directly on top of substrate, laid flat. You can try keeping it in position by resting an edge of a hide etc on top of the probe if needs be : victory: forgot to add also have your digi thermometer probe placed side by side to double check the temps.


----------



## retrobangs

BK80 said:


> Where is the best place to position a thermostats sensor to regulate a heat mat? Is it on the bottom of the viv touching the substrate? or a few inches above?


Mines directly on top of my substrate and held down with some special tape. It sits in the edge of their hot hide to read the temp where it will be most important. Hope this helps 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BK80

organized chaos said:


> Directly on top of substrate, laid flat. You can try keeping it in position by resting an edge of a hide etc on top of the probe if needs be : victory: forgot to add also have your digi thermometer probe placed side by side to double check the temps.


Thanks, i had my set up exactly like this by chance... :2thumb:


----------



## organized chaos

BK80 said:


> Thanks, i had my set up exactly like this by chance... :2thumb:


No probs :2thumb:


----------



## Artisan

organized chaos said:


> Directly on top of substrate, laid flat. You can try keeping it in position by resting an edge of a hide etc on top of the probe if needs be : victory: forgot to add also have your digi thermometer probe placed side by side to double check the temps.


 This is how mine are set up...or held down with a big cobble/rock. This also helps the gecko shed as they can rub against it : victory:


----------



## KingRedbeardI

retrobangs said:


> I've found this issue is resolved by maintaining the room temperature well throughout day and then the mats will be fine
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Easier said than done unfortunately  haha


----------



## TillyStar

Waiting for Scarlett to turn up, so thought I'd post the pix of her viv... Put it together myself from scratch, all of it, very proud of myself  However, the upper part of the bit that holds the doors is absolutely impossible to secure completely, no idea why, the screws just don't turn properly - and I only realised this once the whole thing was built so will probe have to resort to supergluing it in place eventually!!







and some photos of pretty little Siri, whom i have started getting out every day now, just pick her up which she accepts, she is edgy as hell when she is out (but ate ONE waxworm yesterday, refused the rest of my food treats) but practice will make perfect. she looks so relaxed in these pix but she definitely wasn't! I'll win her over in the end : victory:


----------



## TillyStar

KingRedbeardI said:


> Anyone else's heat mats being affected by the cold weather atm? (if you're in the UK). Mine's turned up as high as it can go but still only reaches 31-32c whereas normally I'd have to turn it down to about 28c to to get my thermomter probes and/or temperature gun to read 32c.


i don't think it's the heatmat that struggles, i think it's the thermometer probe picking up part heatmat and part ambient temp of the room - so you won't get a completely accurate reading.
my flat is bloody freezing in winter and it's also huge, so i just can't afford to heat it 24-7 but have been assured that thermostats and heatmats are not affected by room temp, only the thermometer. If you put your hand on the heatmat you'll prob notice it feels as warm as always. I have also been assured that in the areas where leos are from in the wild it can get pretty damn cold at night so they will be fine as they still get the warmth on their underbelly from the heatmats. in addition to this, the hot hide is like a little sauna so if they do feel the cold they can relax in there : victory:

i have also noticed that i can get a temp change of about 2-3 degrees depending on where on the heatmat the thermostat/thermometer lies - not sure why this is but it's true of all 3 vivs! hottest part seems to be not where the copper runs but right outside the hot hides (they're all in the same position in all 3 vivs).


----------



## BK80

Yay Tilly, that viv looks fantastic. Looks like you could have a future in interior design 

Siri is sooo cute, and don't worry mate, they're all skittish at first. She will calmdown, might even take up to 5-6 months. : victory:


----------



## BK80

Couple of questions guys if y'all don't mind?...

Firstly, have any of you used this company to order your live food before? Livefood UK Ltd. Top Quality Livefood from the farm Direct to your door

I've shopped around and their prices are really low. I just hope that doesn't mean poor quality. They're recovering from what looks like a really bad fire in their workplace so i'm glad i gave them my business.

Secondly, what do you guys use to make "bug grub?"... I know a couple of you such as Seraphim and Rach at Artisan make their own. What do you use? What are your methods?... I really wanna start getting into gut loading my live food correctly because i know it makes a world of difference to the quality of my Leo's meals. Right now my bugs just eat potato, carrots and weetabix :lol2:

Thanks in advance to this awesome community, i really love it here. I'm really grateful how you all accepted me and the other newcomers. I wish all forums where like this one,  x


----------



## retrobangs

TillyStar said:


> Waiting for Scarlett to turn up, so thought I'd post the pix of her viv... Put it together myself from scratch, all of it, very proud of myself  However, the upper part of the bit that holds the doors is absolutely impossible to secure completely, no idea why, the screws just don't turn properly - and I only realised this once the whole thing was built so will probe have to resort to supergluing it in place eventually!!
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/P1080808_zpsa0b9dd40.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/P1080809_zpsc8abc6c7.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/P1080810_zpsf6173b66.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> and some photos of pretty little Siri, whom i have started getting out every day now, just pick her up which she accepts, she is edgy as hell when she is out (but ate ONE waxworm yesterday, refused the rest of my food treats) but practice will make perfect. she looks so relaxed in these pix but she definitely wasn't! I'll win her over in the end : victory:
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/P1080804_zpse15110fa.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/P1080805_zps0f634d64.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/P1080802_zps84c5b9c6.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/P1080807_zps28600e41.jpg]image[/URL]


Tilly as always you viv is amazing and little Siri is super cute. Think you should let me borrow her lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

Finally made up vivarium number 2 for Alura. It needs a few final touches aka a skull and few plants but I feel proud of our achievements today ... so here's a picture walk through. 

Unboxing









Drawing out the shelves









Carpeting shelves

















Buying plants to hang









Attaching plants


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

Attaching brackets 


























Heat mat 


























Final touches




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BK80

It looks fantastic. I should get you girls to set my viv up next week :lol2:


----------



## retrobangs

And now there's two  knackered lol


----------



## retrobangs

BK80 said:


> It looks fantastic. I should get you girls to set my viv up next week :lol2:


Aw thanks lol . Should start it up as my day job 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TillyStar

OMG OMG OMG Scarlett from the wonderful Mal at The Grinning Gecko is here and she is huuuuuge and gorgeous, not necessarily in that order, love her already :flrt: a quick few pix before settling her into her new home, she ambled into the hot hide and i have forced myself to leave the room and let her settle now. here she is, probably the most gorgeous leo i have ever seen (apologies, ralph and siri!) from the moment i set eyes on her online a month or two back... it's just LOVE 

her little white socks and nose!!! the rounded little lizard body! the mahogany eyes!! bless!! :flrt:






BK80 said:


> Couple of questions guys if y'all don't mind?...
> 
> Firstly, have any of you used this company to order your live food before? Livefood UK Ltd. Top Quality Livefood from the farm Direct to your door
> 
> I've shopped around and their prices are really low. I just hope that doesn't mean poor quality. They're recovering from what looks like a really bad fire in their workplace so i'm glad i gave them my business.
> 
> Secondly, what do you guys use to make "bug grub?"... I know a couple of you such as Seraphim and Rach at Artisan make their own. What do you use? What are your methods?... I really wanna start getting into gut loading my live food correctly because i know it makes a world of difference to the quality of my Leo's meals. Right now my bugs just eat potato, carrots and weetabix :lol2:
> 
> Thanks in advance to this awesome community, i really love it here. I'm really grateful how you all accepted me and the other newcomers. I wish all forums where like this one,  x


i'm pretty sure this is who seraphim uses and she's very happy with them. i have used them once, excellent quality hoppers but a little too unreliable in sizing for me, that's based only on a one-off delivery though.

i use the bug grub off swell tbh, i know it's got the right stuff and it's less hassle, and i don't think it's particularly expensive so worth it for me... it'd be different if you had loads of gecks though... i add apple, carrot, courgette, spinach usually for my fresh veg. they love carrots and courgette (hoppers go especially mad for courgette), apple goes down well too but i don't use it too often because of the sugar content. the handy thing about apples is i can just give them the core, so no waste at all.
i've heard that people crush up dog biscuits and oats etc - i did try this but my pestle and mortar is so small that crushing the BLOODY HARD dog biscuits up nearly made me throw the whole thing out of the window :blush: - i have given up on making my own for now....
edited to say YES it's a fantastic community, this leo thread in particualr is so free from the b*tchiness that exists in a lot of places on the net, it's like a little virtual home - my (our!) hot hide 



retrobangs said:


> Tilly as always you viv is amazing and little Siri is super cute. Think you should let me borrow her lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks dear  i am very proud of myself for managing to put it together at all! hehe you cna borrow siri, tame her for me and bring her back 

your vivs are awesome too!!! alura must be delighted :2thumb:


----------



## retrobangs

TillyStar said:


> OMG OMG OMG Scarlett from the wonderful Mal at The Grinning Gecko is here and she is huuuuuge and gorgeous, not necessarily in that order, love her already :flrt: a quick few pix before settling her into her new home, she ambled into the hot hide and i have forced myself to leave the room and let her settle now. here she is, probably the most gorgeous leo i have ever seen (apologies, ralph and siri!) from the moment i set eyes on her online a month or two back... it's just LOVE
> 
> her little white socks and nose!!! the rounded little lizard body! the mahogany eyes!! bless!! :flrt:
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/P1080812_zps0d31515f.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/P1080813_zps6f01e6d0.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> i'm pretty sure this is who seraphim uses and she's very happy with them. i have used them once, excellent quality hoppers but a little too unreliable in sizing for me, that's based only on a one-off delivery though.
> 
> i use the bug grub off swell tbh, i know it's got the right stuff and it's less hassle, and i don't think it's particularly expensive so worth it for me... it'd be different if you had loads of gecks though... i add apple, carrot, courgette, spinach usually for my fresh veg. they love carrots and courgette (hoppers go especially mad for courgette), apple goes down well too but i don't use it too often because of the sugar content. the handy thing about apples is i can just give them the core, so no waste at all.
> i've heard that people crush up dog biscuits and oats etc - i did try this but my pestle and mortar is so small that crushing the BLOODY HARD dog biscuits up nearly made me throw the whole thing out of the window :blush: - i have given up on making my own for now....
> 
> 
> 
> thanks dear  i am very proud of myself for managing to put it together at all! hehe you cna borrow siri, tame her for me and bring her back
> 
> your vivs are awesome too!!! alura must be delighted :2thumb:


Oh my goshhhhh she is so goddam cute it's unreal!!!!!! I want another. 

Haha I'm up for taming  Alura will hopefully be chuffed but she's the wussy one out of my two so may take her a while. Leeloo just wandered around to make everything hers straight away haha. Ooo Tilly your vivs be ideal for my blog I want to share other peoples designs. If you interested check it out retrobangsandhergeckos.tumblr.com and if you like send pics xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artisan

TillyStar said:


> OMG OMG OMG Scarlett from the wonderful Mal at The Grinning Gecko is here and she is huuuuuge and gorgeous, not necessarily in that order, love her already :flrt: a quick few pix before settling her into her new home, she ambled into the hot hide and i have forced myself to leave the room and let her settle now. here she is, probably the most gorgeous leo i have ever seen (apologies, ralph and siri!) from the moment i set eyes on her online a month or two back... it's just LOVE
> 
> her little white socks and nose!!! the rounded little lizard body! the mahogany eyes!! bless!! :flrt:
> [URL="http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/P1080812_zps0d31515f.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL="http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/P1080813_zps6f01e6d0.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> i'm pretty sure this is who seraphim uses and she's very happy with them. i have used them once, excellent quality hoppers but a little too unreliable in sizing for me, that's based only on a one-off delivery though.
> 
> i use the bug grub off swell tbh, i know it's got the right stuff and it's less hassle, and i don't think it's particularly expensive so worth it for me... it'd be different if you had loads of gecks though... i add apple, carrot, courgette, spinach usually for my fresh veg. they love carrots and courgette (hoppers go especially mad for courgette), apple goes down well too but i don't use it too often because of the sugar content. the handy thing about apples is i can just give them the core, so no waste at all.
> i've heard that people crush up dog biscuits and oats etc - i did try this but my pestle and mortar is so small that crushing the BLOODY HARD dog biscuits up nearly made me throw the whole thing out of the window :blush: - i have given up on making my own for now....
> 
> 
> 
> thanks dear  i am very proud of myself for managing to put it together at all! hehe you cna borrow siri, tame her for me and bring her back
> 
> your vivs are awesome too!!! alura must be delighted :2thumb:


 She is beautiful hun....no wonder you are so happy with her. Mal breeds such top quality gecks too...so you can be confident that you have a right cracker there


----------



## TillyStar

retrobangs said:


> Oh my goshhhhh she is so goddam cute it's unreal!!!!!! I want another.
> 
> Haha I'm up for taming  Alura will hopefully be chuffed but she's the wussy one out of my two so may take her a while. Leeloo just wandered around to make everything hers straight away haha. Ooo Tilly your vivs be ideal for my blog I want to share other peoples designs. If you interested check it out retrobangsandhergeckos.tumblr.com and if you like send pics xx
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i always had alura down as quite hardcore! a wee petal underneath that sassy exterior  feel free to use the pix, can you use them right off here if you click on them it should take you to photobucket? (think my photobucket account is totally public, i only use it for uploading onto RFUK) or do you need them in higher resolution? i had a quick peek at your blog, the lovely Chance story, looks ace - will have another look tomorrow. now i MUST STUDY - procrastinating even though it's actually fun as it's the creative writing module... but i'm not precious about my pix at all so just go for it as and when, think all 3 vivs are on there x


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Spent two hours cleaning out the RUB I keep my crickets in today. Don't know why it took so long. Was on the front lawn hosing it out and all the neighbours were looking at me as if I was mad :')

I swear these crickets are higher maintenance than the actual thing that's eating them...


----------



## TillyStar

Artisan said:


> She is beautiful hun....no wonder you are so happy with her. Mal breeds such top quality gecks too...so you can be confident that you have a right cracker there


thanks  i have also rarely come across a kinder, gentler human being online than Mal, he's been amazing throughout and just sounds like a top, top bloke. it's like talking to a friend! so am sure that sort of rearing will have rubbed off on his leos, we're all made up of energy after all and feed off each other, animals and humans alike. but enough of the hippie talk, study time  and peeking into the viv (which is conveniently situated next to the study desk) now and then, just on the sly.... :whistling2:


----------



## TillyStar

KingRedbeardI said:


> Spent two hours cleaning out the RUB I keep my crickets in today. Don't know why it took so long. Was on the front lawn hosing it out and all the neighbours were looking at me as if I was mad :')
> 
> I swear these crickets are higher maintenance than the actual thing that's eating them...


hehehe, you seen that programme OCD cleaners? they'll be suggesting you go on that soon!! i can hear them whispering to each other: 'that bloke in that house over there, not right, he ain't. saw him hosing down a plastic box for half an hour. no, seriously. i always had my suspiscions about that boy.'

:lol2:


----------



## babychessie

BK80 said:


> Couple of questions guys if y'all don't mind?...
> 
> Firstly, have any of you used this company to order your live food before? Livefood UK Ltd. Top Quality Livefood from the farm Direct to your door
> 
> I've shopped around and their prices are really low. I just hope that doesn't mean poor quality. They're recovering from what looks like a really bad fire in their workplace so i'm glad i gave them my business.
> 
> Secondly, what do you guys use to make "bug grub?"... I know a couple of you such as Seraphim and Rach at Artisan make their own. What do you use? What are your methods?... I really wanna start getting into gut loading my live food correctly because i know it makes a world of difference to the quality of my Leo's meals. Right now my bugs just eat potato, carrots and weetabix :lol2:
> 
> Thanks in advance to this awesome community, i really love it here. I'm really grateful how you all accepted me and the other newcomers. I wish all forums where like this one,  x


My recipe for a Delicious bowl of bug grub;

1). First I use a mixture of different cereals to create a base mix (usually oats and crushed weetabix since they're the cheapest!)
2). Crush cat biscuits and fishfood and add to the mixture (this makes up the protein in the grub).
3). Add a sprinkling of calcium on top.
4). Stir well and serve cold! 

:lol2:


----------



## retrobangs

TillyStar said:


> i always had alura down as quite hardcore! a wee petal underneath that sassy exterior  feel free to use the pix, can you use them right off here if you click on them it should take you to photobucket? (think my photobucket account is totally public, i only use it for uploading onto RFUK) or do you need them in higher resolution? i had a quick peek at your blog, the lovely Chance story, looks ace - will have another look tomorrow. now i MUST STUDY - procrastinating even though it's actually fun as it's the creative writing module... but i'm not precious about my pix at all so just go for it as and when, think all 3 vivs are on there x


Lol I hope she turns in to that with age but she's been really wussy since last few months. 

Cool about pics I will let you know when I use some  good luck with the studying 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BK80

babychessie said:


> My recipe for a Delicious bowl of bug grub;
> 
> 1). First I use a mixture of different cereals to create a base mix (usually oats and crushed weetabix since they're the cheapest!)
> 2). Crush cat biscuits and fishfood and add to the mixture (this makes up the protein in the grub).
> 3). Add a sprinkling of calcium on top.
> 4). Stir well and serve cold!
> 
> :lol2:


Thanks Chessie :2thumb:


----------



## seager

How often and how much do you all feed your leos? I have a male who I think is 6 months - a year old. Not sure about his weight but looks healthy and has been growing well since I got him a few months ago. I feed a varied diet of locusts, mealies, crickets and morios, every other night with as much as he can eat in 10 minutes. He always comes out to see me when I enter the room and has started to try and bite my fingers. He obviously recognises that my hands bring him food so curious about other people's routines in case I'm under feeding my lil guy D:


----------



## BretJordan

Well.. Still nothing eaten from my Sunglow.  I've left 10 mealies in the viv again see if any get eaten.. Silly thing licked all the calcium powder off the mealie then left it..  I don't understand this leo... 

On the other hand the Diablo Is nuts! For a baby the food he puts away astonishes me.. :gasp: Another 7 mealies tonight and a waxxy! :lol2:
My favorite little guy so far he's got such a character I can't wait till he's older, less skittish and tamed down! :flrt::flrt::flrt:

Just ordered some more things off Swell. Livefood I've bought some Mealies, Mini mealies (for my Diablo) and then some Small/medium locusts for the cresties (IF they eat them the fussy gits) and for the leo's to see if they eat them.. I know Loki didn't touch them... For my vivs I got some bits of wood and fake plant foliage hopefully something new for them to explore when it arrives!

Bret.


----------



## Mal

Thankyou Tyra and Rach for your very kind comments, they really mean a lot to me. Im glad you like 'Scarlett' Tyra, I hope she brings you many many years of joy. I know she is going to have a superb quality of life with you. It wont take her long to settle into her 5 star leo mansion.


----------



## Oxmonitor

I have just finished setting up my daughters leopard gecko viv ready for purchase in a few weeks. I have a 2' Vivexotic set up with a 11"x11" heat mat run through a pulse stat. I have set the thermopmeter dual probes up - one on the lino on top of the heat mat, the other on the cold side and set the thermo stat probe right next to the hot side probe. It took quite a while to heat up but it won't go higher than 31.9 degrees C (this is not in the warm sides hide which feels warmer). The thing is the stat is set pretty much at max and never pulses the heat as it won't get any hotter, Its on constantly), is this ok and will that temperature be ok? I've read around 31 degrees C is ok but have read some people run the mat at 34/35 degrees C but I can't get it that hot?


----------



## Mal

That temps fine. It might take a while for things to settle down so you may have to tweak the stat over the next few days. The wooden viv floor will be quite cold so you will be loosing quite a bit of heat from the mat into the wood until it warms up. If you do find your struggling to get the right temp you could cut a square of radiator foil, slightly bigger than the heatmat and put that between the mat and wood. Then the heat will all be reflected up into the tank and you will probably find you can turn the stat down and the the pulse mode will kick in.


----------



## vgorst

babychessie said:


> My recipe for a Delicious bowl of bug grub;
> 
> 1). First I use a mixture of different cereals to create a base mix (usually oats and crushed weetabix since they're the cheapest!)
> 2). Crush cat biscuits and fishfood and add to the mixture (this makes up the protein in the grub).
> 3). Add a sprinkling of calcium on top.
> 4). Stir well and serve cold!
> 
> :lol2:


A few of us were having a bug grub discussion in the feeder section a few days ago, might be worth checking it out!


----------



## Oxmonitor

Mal said:


> That temps fine. It might take a while for things to settle down so you may have to tweak the stat over the next few days. The wooden viv floor will be quite cold so you will be loosing quite a bit of heat from the mat into the wood until it warms up. If you do find your struggling to get the right temp you could cut a square of radiator foil, slightly bigger than the heatmat and put that between the mat and wood. Then the heat will all be reflected up into the tank and you will probably find you can turn the stat down and the the pulse mode will kick in.


Brilliant, thanks for the advice, i'll see how it goes the next few days, its sitting around 31.5 degrees C at the moment but it does feel warmer in the hide. I have some radiator foil so may put some under the mat to see if that does anything, the stat is on constantly at the moment so maybe worth doing.

Thanks again, much appreciated :2thumb:


----------



## TillyStar

Mal said:


> Thankyou Tyra and Rach for your very kind comments, they really mean a lot to me. Im glad you like 'Scarlett' Tyra, I hope she brings you many many years of joy. I know she is going to have a superb quality of life with you. It wont take her long to settle into her 5 star leo mansion.


Thank YOU for letting me have her! 

Here she is, sleeping in the most bizarre position this morning - annoyingly the first pic was blurry and she woke up as I took the second... But this is how she slept, I watched her for ages! She's an absolute darling :flrt:


@Oxmonitor: I have the same problem with my recently acquired pulse proportional thermostat, it hovers around 31.5 atm but also, I don't think it is that accurate because the temperature hasn't fluctuated in the room much but the readings go between 32.6 and 30.9! I don't have much luck with thermostats it seems, at least it's better than my microclimate normal one which goes between 35 and 31 :gasp:
Will try radiator foil, never heard of it but shall seek some out if the temperature doesn't settle.


----------



## Oxmonitor

Thanks TillyStar, good to know its not just me messing up! I'll try the radiator foil too and see if it helps


----------



## BK80

seager said:


> How often and how much do you all feed your leos? I have a male who I think is 6 months - a year old. Not sure about his weight but looks healthy and has been growing well since I got him a few months ago. I feed a varied diet of locusts, mealies, crickets and morios, every other night with as much as he can eat in 10 minutes. He always comes out to see me when I enter the room and has started to try and bite my fingers. He obviously recognises that my hands bring him food so curious about other people's routines in case I'm under feeding my lil guy D:


It varies with age. As your chap is between 6-12 months, i would leave a bowl of around 25 mealworms in a dish overnight so he can "graze" on them as he sees fit. Then every couple of days give him 6 med to large crickets or 4 large locusts. Just make sure the hoppers you feed him aren't too big. That should be plenty. With all animals though Leo's will pick and choose how much they eat by themselves.

Remember though, with Waxworms they should only ever be offered as a treat, 1 a week or every two weeks even is plenty.


----------



## TillyStar

Look what I did today!!! All my gecklings in one place now, feel soo much more organised and happy inside my head, previously one was on the living room dining table, one on a chest of drawers and one on this cabinet.
I feel inspired to make up a children's story about a three storey building with 3 geckos in it, one on each floor, each with different personalities and maybe superpowers...


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

Ahh that looks fab Tilly! Scarlet is such a gorgeous chunky monkey:flrt: My little Lily has put some right chunk on, I'll have to get some new pics of her up soon
Ive just been trying to figure out where I'm gonna put more vivs, seem to be running out of room in my bedroom... May just have to rearrange my whole room and have a wall of vivs:whistling2:


----------



## retrobangs

TillyStar said:


> Look what I did today!!! All my gecklings in one place now, feel soo much more organised and happy inside my head, previously one was on the living room dining table, one on a chest of drawers and one on this cabinet.
> I feel inspired to make up a children's story about a three storey building with 3 geckos in it, one on each floor, each with different personalities and maybe superpowers...
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/P1080816_zps5607ed3f.jpg]image[/URL]


Looks fab sweety and as for the story I would love to read that! If you do write a short story let me know !! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Haven't seen Smaug since this afternoon. Hasn't bothered coming out of his hide this evening so not sure whether to bother preparing any food for him :-|


----------



## KingRedbeardI

TillyStar said:


> Look what I did today!!! All my gecklings in one place now, feel soo much more organised and happy inside my head, previously one was on the living room dining table, one on a chest of drawers and one on this cabinet.
> I feel inspired to make up a children's story about a three storey building with 3 geckos in it, one on each floor, each with different personalities and maybe superpowers...
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/P1080816_zps5607ed3f.jpg]image[/URL]


I want some of what you're having.


----------



## TillyStar

KingRedbeardI said:


> I want some of what you're having.


More geckos?  DO IT :devil: :2thumb: <---- devil and angel, one on each shoulder, but even the angel seems to be saying YEAH!



KingRedbeardI said:


> Haven't seen Smaug since this afternoon. Hasn't bothered coming out of his hide this evening so not sure whether to bother preparing any food for him :-|


how old is he now? maybe he doesn't want to eat every night anymore? ralph doesn't come out every night and when he doesn't i just take it he isn't hungry. not a lizard in sight by 11pm last nigt so i didn't feed them, but at 7am Scarlett and Ralph were out so I fed them (though Scarlett sniffed hers (and my hand, yay!!) but didn't take, so left some worms and locusts in with her)



LOVE.HER.



Haha, even a gecko can take a bad picture bless him... he is in worm-eating mode here, just had his first!

Siri is still my little scaredy-cat, but yesterday avo i caught her looking down at me from her top shelf, poking her head of of the hide and watching me study. So cute!!!!



retrobangs said:


> Looks fab sweety and as for the story I would love to read that! If you do write a short story let me know !! X
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i will  thanks  doing creative writing at uni atm, have always written loads but kinda stopped as the years went by so now being forced which is ace. there may come an opportunity to write about geckos, or i'll just have to freewheel 



GoodbyeCourage said:


> Ahh that looks fab Tilly! Scarlet is such a gorgeous chunky monkey:flrt: My little Lily has put some right chunk on, I'll have to get some new pics of her up soon
> Ive just been trying to figure out where I'm gonna put more vivs, seem to be running out of room in my bedroom... May just have to rearrange my whole room and have a wall of vivs:whistling2:


hello, long time no see!! i can see you've acquired a cornsnake (yes?) too? a wall of vivs sounds so cool  would love more pix of your gorgeous lot


----------



## retrobangs

Been away for a while as trying to get my blog off the floor and keep it interesting - not getting much interaction at the moment but a few followers so it's early days. Plus not many pics to share as the girls have slowed right down for winter. 

On a positive note I think that Alura definitely needed a bigger viv. She is pretty long for only 7 months and I have moved her into my new DIY project. It's mostly finished. She has already began leaving her head out her hide and looking more settled. She started eating again the first night she was in there. Really chuffed. Here's a pic of both the girls homes. 










Leeloo has a skull in hers so would like to get Alura one when I can afford it. 

Also Anyone who is happy to be a part of my vivarium day Saturday on my blog ???? If so please add pictures to this thread of your vivariums and what reptile you have in there with quick blurb. . retrobangsandhergeckos.tumblr.com. Photo credit will be given to everyone that submits. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artisan

retrobangs said:


> Been away for a while as trying to get my blog off the floor and keep it interesting - not getting much interaction at the moment but a few followers so it's early days. Plus not many pics to share as the girls have slowed right down for winter.
> 
> On a positive note I think that Alura definitely needed a bigger viv. She is pretty long for only 7 months and I have moved her into my new DIY project. It's mostly finished. She has already began leaving her head out her hide and looking more settled. She started eating again the first night she was in there. Really chuffed. Here's a pic of both the girls homes.
> 
> image
> 
> Leeloo has a skull in hers so would like to get Alura one when I can afford it.
> 
> Also Anyone who is happy to be a part of my vivarium day Saturday on my blog ???? If so please add pictures to this thread of your vivariums and what reptile you have in there with quick blurb. . retrobangsandhergeckos.tumblr.com. Photo credit will be given to everyone that submits.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 How do you follow someone on tumblr hun? I know diddly squat about it and just looked but cant find how to follow. 

I'll share your page on my FB : victory:


----------



## retrobangs

Thanks my love. Are you on the app or computer page x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

Try see if there's a little follow top right of page. If not hover on the bits above my picture and one may be an add lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artisan

retrobangs said:


> Try see if there's a little follow top right of page. If not hover on the bits above my picture and one may be an add lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Im on the laptop.


And have shared on FB :2thumb:


----------



## Artisan

Sussed it out...I need to sign up to be able to follow :lol2:


----------



## retrobangs

Oh poop lol x may have been better if I had one you didn't have to be a member of. Still hopefully people still keep an eye on it even if they don't become a member. Would you be able to tell me if you can message me without having an account. There's a message icon above my pic on the left of blog 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingRedbeardI

TillyStar said:


> More geckos?  DO IT :devil: :2thumb: <---- devil and angel, one on each shoulder, but even the angel seems to be saying YEAH!
> 
> 
> 
> how old is he now? maybe he doesn't want to eat every night anymore? ralph doesn't come out every night and when he doesn't i just take it he isn't hungry. not a lizard in sight by 11pm last nigt so i didn't feed them, but at 7am Scarlett and Ralph were out so I fed them (though Scarlett sniffed hers (and my hand, yay!!) but didn't take, so left some worms and locusts in with her)


Lol maybe. He's out tonight and every time I go by the viv he approaches with bright eyes so must be hungry tonight. Gonna go feed him in a minute. He's 5 months old now, I think... I've had him for 3 and a half months and the people I got him from said he was 6 weeks when I got him. Tbh I think he was a bit younger than that but meh.


----------



## sianylou

Hello all

Complete and total noob here, looking for some friendly support and guidance in my new reptilian adventures 

This is my new fella Heath - about 4 months old in this pic from what I was told at the shop. I'm assuming he's a normal / not a fancy morph, but I think he's gorgeous 



















and a rubbish photo of him being moody and hiding his eyes when I turned on the light the other day (about 5 months old)










Also before you tell me off... I was recommended calci sand as a substrate when I got him and have only just come across all the debates about it... so have today ordered some nice big pieces of slate for him, just to be safe.


----------



## KingRedbeardI

sianylou said:


> Hello all
> 
> Complete and total noob here, looking for some friendly support and guidance in my new reptilian adventures
> 
> This is my new fella Heath - about 4 months old in this pic from what I was told at the shop. I'm assuming he's a normal / not a fancy morph, but I think he's gorgeous
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> and a rubbish photo of him being moody and hiding his eyes when I turned on the light the other day (about 5 months old)
> 
> image
> 
> Also before you tell me off... I was recommended calci sand as a substrate when I got him and have only just come across all the debates about it... so have today ordered some nice big pieces of slate for him, just to be safe.


Yeah probably best to get him off the calci-sand, I use slate too, a little heads up it can be a pain in the bum to keep clean haha.


----------



## TillyStar

retrobangs said:


> Oh poop lol x may have been better if I had one you didn't have to be a member of. Still hopefully people still keep an eye on it even if they don't become a member. Would you be able to tell me if you can message me without having an account. There's a message icon above my pic on the left of blog
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i do have a tumblr account but i can't remember the password OR what email address i gave for it (got loads), haven't used it in a year or so... i found it quite confusing to use, shame as i love writing. when i get some spare time to mess about with it i will get onto it and follow you even if i won't actually log on often - anything to help, if that does indeed help, least i can do after your super helpful attitude to me and my woes. do you do something along the lines of writing articles for a living? it seems like it from what you've said! hope that isn't too probing a question  if so, ignore it!



sianylou said:


> Hello all
> 
> Complete and total noob here, looking for some friendly support and guidance in my new reptilian adventures
> 
> This is my new fella Heath - about 4 months old in this pic from what I was told at the shop. I'm assuming he's a normal / not a fancy morph, but I think he's gorgeous
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> and a rubbish photo of him being moody and hiding his eyes when I turned on the light the other day (about 5 months old)
> 
> image
> 
> Also before you tell me off... I was recommended calci sand as a substrate when I got him and have only just come across all the debates about it... so have today ordered some nice big pieces of slate for him, just to be safe.


:welcome: heath is unbelievably beautiful. love the name too. well done on the slate, it is a tricky business finding your way in the reptile good/bad jungle (and people are quick to shout you down even if you have acted in good faith) but def calci-sand is the worst possible idea and slate rocks, i've got it in one of my vivs and it feels way nicer than the lino which i have for the other two. it will take some time to heat up properly but if you got roofing slate which is about 4mm it will definitely do the job. i don't find it that hard to clean in truth but then ralph is a pretty tidy leo. i find cleaning with a spray of F10/water mixture and some kitchen roll is very easy - i used baby wipes before and bits of fluff from that did snag and leave long thin wisps on the slate, so wouldn't recommend that! 
this is a lovely thread on the forum, enjoy  x


----------



## BK80

I swear i think Edin is part cat. Every time i stroke his back he arches up like a cat and not 5 minutes ago a looked in his viv and he was lay on his side with his back leg raised in the air, head between his thighs licking his "unmentionables" clean :gasp:


----------



## retrobangs

TillyStar said:


> i do have a tumblr account but i can't remember the password OR what email address i gave for it (got loads), haven't used it in a year or so... i found it quite confusing to use, shame as i love writing. when i get some spare time to mess about with it i will get onto it and follow you even if i won't actually log on often - anything to help, if that does indeed help, least i can do after your super helpful attitude to me and my woes. do you do something along the lines of writing articles for a living? it seems like it from what you've said! hope that isn't too probing a question  if so, ignore it!
> 
> 
> 
> :welcome: heath is unbelievably beautiful. love the name too. well done on the slate, it is a tricky business finding your way in the reptile good/bad jungle (and people are quick to shout you down even if you have acted in good faith) but def calci-sand is the worst possible idea and slate rocks, i've got it in one of my vivs and it feels way nicer than the lino which i have for the other two. it will take some time to heat up properly but if you got roofing slate which is about 4mm it will definitely do the job. i don't find it that hard to clean in truth but then ralph is a pretty tidy leo. i find cleaning with a spray of F10/water mixture and some kitchen roll is very easy - i used baby wipes before and bits of fluff from that did snag and leave long thin wisps on the slate, so wouldn't recommend that!
> this is a lovely thread on the forum, enjoy  x


Ah yea come to tumblr if you get a chance if not you can still follow the blog by bookmarking the page. So for anyone interested you can see all the blog info without being a tumblr member - this is why I chose it.

I have done a lot of writing in my studies but I'm not a writer per say. I don't mind you probing as it's you  I am a qualified counsellor finished my four year studies last year - relieved I tell ya. That was an easy per week plus boor reviews and bigger random essays, Now when I see clients I only have to write factual notes on them. I am going to do some more qualifications in a year or so  Also I work in another job in Child Protection and I'm on of the team admin and minute takers so lots of writing but not particularly nice things.

x


----------



## Artisan

sianylou said:


> Hello all
> 
> Complete and total noob here, looking for some friendly support and guidance in my new reptilian adventures
> 
> This is my new fella Heath - about 4 months old in this pic from what I was told at the shop. I'm assuming he's a normal / not a fancy morph, but I think he's gorgeous
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> and a rubbish photo of him being moody and hiding his eyes when I turned on the light the other day (about 5 months old)
> 
> image
> 
> Also before you tell me off... I was recommended calci sand as a substrate when I got him and have only just come across all the debates about it... so have today ordered some nice big pieces of slate for him, just to be safe.


Nice lil leo.....:welcome: to our leo loving thread, you will find lots of good tips and advice on here : victory:


----------



## KingRedbeardI

BK80 said:


> I swear i think Edin is part cat. Every time i stroke his back he arches up like a cat and not 5 minutes ago a looked in his viv and he was lay on his side with his back leg raised in the air, head between his thighs licking his "unmentionables" clean :gasp:


Funny you should mention that. Just witnessed Smaug with his tail in the air, licking his butt hole. LOL. Came here to ask if anyone else had ever seen it happen and what it was all about and then saw your post.


----------



## ayrshire bob

I have been feeding Bubbles around the same time every night and he has been getting bolder each night, and tonight he was waiting at the glass for his dinner lol. Now that's great but when I was feeding him he started to stick his head out and stretching out the viv. My issue is that outside the door is a 3ft drop to the floor :s Will he be sensible enough not to try walk out of the viv? Or should I discourage it? I'm glad he wants to explore but worried he goes sky diving 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

Just a reminder for Anyone else who is happy to be a part of my vivarium day Saturday on my blog ???? If so please add pictures to this thread of your vivariums and what reptile you have in there with quick blurb. . retrobangsandhergeckos.tumblr.com. Photo credit will be given to everyone that submits. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DragonFish66

Looks like i've missed a bit again :lol2: through i did take a couple of snaps the other day :mf_dribble: 

First up the normal :2thumb:



















The Scruff still eating the pies even through i'm restricting her food :whistling2:











Smiley always got a grin :lol2: and one of the tamer ones!



















Now this critter lost its legs :gasp: but i like the pic :2thumb:


----------



## Artisan

DragonFish66 said:


> Looks like i've missed a bit again :lol2: through i did take a couple of snaps the other day :mf_dribble:
> 
> First up the normal :2thumb:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> The Scruff still eating the pies even through i'm restricting her food :whistling2:
> 
> 
> image
> 
> Smiley always got a grin :lol2: and one of the tamer ones!
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Now this critter lost its legs :gasp: but i like the pic :2thumb:
> 
> image


They are coming along lovely mate 

Must take some ore of my 3 newest arrivals tomorrow now they have settled in some. I have been mega busy this last week as had a massive sale on in work and I've been worn out by the time I get home from my stupid oclock shift patterns!


----------



## DragonFish66

Artisan said:


> They are coming along lovely mate
> 
> Must take some ore of my 3 newest arrivals tomorrow now they have settled in some. I have been mega busy this last week as had a massive sale on in work and I've been worn out by the time I get home from my stupid oclock shift patterns!


The only one that seems tiny is the Tremper Super Snow through he's piling on the weight, Should have my new one in a matter of a couple of weeks or so the Aptorglow :mf_dribble: cant wait


----------



## Artisan

DragonFish66 said:


> The only one that seems tiny is the Tremper Super Snow through he's piling on the weight, Should have my new one in a matter of a couple of weeks or so the Aptorglow :mf_dribble: cant wait


 Supers do tend to be smaller and grow at a slower rate then other morphs so I wouldn't worry.

I have a special new boy coming in 3-ish weeks.....can't wait !


----------



## retrobangs

Just a quick reminded Also Anyone who is happy to be a part of my vivarium day Saturday on my blog ???? If so please add pictures to this thread of your vivariums and what reptile you have in there with quick blurb. . retrobangsandhergeckos.tumblr.com. Photo credit will be given to everyone that submits. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artisan

Really excited for next seasons breeding plans....and hope to have a world first in producing some super rare morphs never produced ever before.

Will be pairing this guy up with these 2 lovely looking ladies


----------



## ayrshire bob

DragonFish66 said:


> Looks like i've missed a bit again :lol2: through i did take a couple of snaps the other day :mf_dribble:
> 
> First up the normal :2thumb:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> The Scruff still eating the pies even through i'm restricting her food :whistling2:
> 
> 
> image
> 
> Smiley always got a grin :lol2: and one of the tamer ones!
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Now this critter lost its legs :gasp: but i like the pic :2thumb:
> 
> image


Hey Dragonfish, or anyone else that uses it, what type of fish food do you use to feed the mealies? I am going to try doing it myself but not sure if there are different types or if they need anything in particular in?

Thanks


----------



## Neoki

Some updates of my Gecko's


















Hiding in the new wood










These two are the youngest


















And I love this guys patterns.


----------



## Naomi23jayne

started my thread :2thumb: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/1004866-custom-leo-vivarium.html#post11634994 feel free to check it out


----------



## DragonFish66

Artisan said:


> Supers do tend to be smaller and grow at a slower rate then other morphs so I wouldn't worry.
> 
> I have a special new boy coming in 3-ish weeks.....can't wait !


Its not the growth just i got him at 15g so doesn't seem to be growing going by the weight he's putting on he's doing well 



ayrshire bob said:


> Hey Dragonfish, or anyone else that uses it, what type of fish food do you use to feed the mealies? I am going to try doing it myself but not sure if there are different types or if they need anything in particular in?
> 
> Thanks


I just use cheap cold water flake in bulk here's one of the better places i get it from i also use it for part of my land snails diet : victory:

Pond Flake Food,1kg, garden pond koi food, goldfish | eBay


----------



## DragonFish66

Artisan said:


> Really excited for next seasons breeding plans....and hope to have a world first in producing some super rare morphs never produced ever before.
> 
> Will be pairing this guy up with these 2 lovely looking ladies
> 
> http://s1287.photobucket.com/user/a...369087100031384512727711_zps2b7ac810.jpg.htmlimage
> 
> http://s1287.photobucket.com/user/a...124561533331384513913905_zpsd81ea526.jpg.htmlimage
> 
> http://s1287.photobucket.com/user/a...434632033111384515105848_zpsd71d3e9e.jpg.htmlimage



DO NOT FEED THE TROLLS :gasp: :whistling2: :lol2: :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Just held smaug properly for the first time. Had him crawling all up my arm, seemed pretty interested in my hoodie haha kept licking it. How do you all manage to have them out of the viv so often without worrying about them doing a runner? Smaug looked like he was ready to jump so I panicked and put him back hahaha I think im more nervous than he is.

Didnt realise how soft they are either, only held him briefly before now o.o


----------



## DragonFish66

KingRedbeardI said:


> Just held smaug properly for the first time. Had him crawling all up my arm, seemed pretty interested in my hoodie haha kept licking it. How do you all manage to have them out of the viv so often without worrying about them doing a runner? Smaug looked like he was ready to jump so I panicked and put him back hahaha I think im more nervous than he is.
> 
> Didnt realise how soft they are either, only held him briefly before now o.o


I don't handle mine so much always think there gonna jump and do a runner :lol2: Most of the time i just handle them on the bed just in case they take a fall or in the tubs


----------



## BK80

KingRedbeardI said:


> Just held smaug properly for the first time. Had him crawling all up my arm, seemed pretty interested in my hoodie haha kept licking it. How do you all manage to have them out of the viv so often without worrying about them doing a runner? Smaug looked like he was ready to jump so I panicked and put him back hahaha I think im more nervous than he is.
> 
> Didnt realise how soft they are either, only held him briefly before now o.o


Aww good for you man. I bet that was a great experience. I would suggest you try to handle him for at least 15 mins every day. If you don't then he will never really tame. Just be gentle and calm around him, let him lead, let him do the exploring. If needs be, do a bit of preparation before you take him out of his viv. Seal off any escape routs and pad up any areas he might fall. He will get used to you after a few months of this.

Leos actually aren't that quick and are naturally a lot calmer when compared to a lot of other Reps (Cresties and Day Gecko's are both quicker, more Jittery and jumpy, Tokay Gecko's have a real attitude and will bite crap out of you, lol) so just relax feel confident when handling Smaug


----------



## TillyStar

retrobangs said:


> Ah yea come to tumblr if you get a chance if not you can still follow the blog by bookmarking the page. So for anyone interested you can see all the blog info without being a tumblr member - this is why I chose it.
> 
> I have done a lot of writing in my studies but I'm not a writer per say. I don't mind you probing as it's you  I am a qualified counsellor finished my four year studies last year - relieved I tell ya. That was an easy per week plus boor reviews and bigger random essays, Now when I see clients I only have to write factual notes on them. I am going to do some more qualifications in a year or so  Also I work in another job in Child Protection and I'm on of the team admin and minute takers so lots of writing but not particularly nice things.
> 
> x


wow, that sounds like two amazing jobs. would love to do both of those!!!! harrowing at times probably but you're making a difference to people's lives - i'm well impressed  

did you draw that tank girl-esque picture btw for the phone cover? if so: WOW!!!! i have bookmarked your blog now btw x



retrobangs said:


> Just a reminder for Anyone else who is happy to be a part of my vivarium day Saturday on my blog ???? If so please add pictures to this thread of your vivariums and what reptile you have in there with quick blurb. . retrobangsandhergeckos.tumblr.com. Photo credit will be given to everyone that submits.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you can use any of my pix as and when you want  x



DragonFish66 said:


> Looks like i've missed a bit again :lol2: through i did take a couple of snaps the other day :mf_dribble:
> 
> First up the normal :2thumb:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> The Scruff still eating the pies even through i'm restricting her food :whistling2:
> 
> 
> image
> 
> Smiley always got a grin :lol2: and one of the tamer ones!
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Now this critter lost its legs :gasp: but i like the pic :2thumb:
> 
> image


lovely as always. hey, how did you get such a perfectly round hole in the blue moist box? i find i nearly lose a finger and get really uneven edges even using a stanley blade (which, let's face it, probably would slice through my finger like butter if bad luck is waving its black wand in the air). the plastic is just so hard on all boxes i have tried!!



KingRedbeardI said:


> Just held smaug properly for the first time. Had him crawling all up my arm, seemed pretty interested in my hoodie haha kept licking it. How do you all manage to have them out of the viv so often without worrying about them doing a runner? Smaug looked like he was ready to jump so I panicked and put him back hahaha I think im more nervous than he is.
> 
> Didnt realise how soft they are either, only held him briefly before now o.o


congratulations, i know how you've wanted to get to this point. they are more jittery as young 'uns, so everyone tells me and i can see the difference in my 2 year old compared to the others - she rushes slowly even if she is in a hurry! i handle mine on the bed or sofa (not had scarlett out yet cos i have only had her 6 days, want to give her about 2 weeks to settle properly). siri never came around of her own accord so i just pick her up now, not every day, probably about every other, seeing as all mine have become bloody unsociable in winter time. they don't even want to eat, even ralph! it's so incredibly boring :gasp: but it gives me one less excuse not to study!! 

and yeah, they are sooooo soft. you can easily see how they could scrape their little tummies on rough edges of stone or jaggedy wood!! fragile lil things :flrt::lol2:

oh and mealworms burrow into corkbark!!! little f%*$ers!!!! two of them have gone into an awesome piece and have churned out looooads of dust every day - have had to throw it (and them, gits) away now!!!! really annoying as it measn i can't leave them crawling on the floor for the leos to find and eat. not that they ever do anyway, unless they eat them there and then, i find the mealworms where i left them, having lost the will to live, lying there as if already dead!! except the cheeky burrowers, obviously.


----------



## DragonFish66

The holes in the tubs i used to cut out but now i just get the soldering iron out and melt them with the added bonus of most of the rough edges smoothed out, though still slightly rough to help them shed scraping on the edges its a lot easyier  I wouldn't throw away the cork bark when ever i cant get the worms out i just boil the bark to kill them off it is a pain the dust getting every were :lol2:


----------



## TillyStar

DragonFish66 said:


> The holes in the tubs i used to cut out but now i just get the soldering iron out and melt them with the added bonus of most of the rough edges smoothed out, though still slightly rough to help them shed scraping on the edges its a lot easyier  I wouldn't throw away the cork bark when ever i cant get the worms out i just boil the bark to kill them off it is a pain the dust getting every were :lol2:


damn, no access to soldering iron. boil the bark - genius!!!!! next time i will do this, too late for this time but lesson learned. don't they start stinking though when they're dead?


----------



## DragonFish66

TillyStar said:


> damn, no access to soldering iron. boil the bark - genius!!!!! next time i will do this, too late for this time but lesson learned. don't they start stinking though when they're dead?


I doubt it there that small, I can never smell them through i dry the bark out before i put it back, a soldering iron is a good investment you can pick them up on ebay for under a fiver :2thumb:


----------



## retrobangs

TillyStar said:


> wow, that sounds like two amazing jobs. would love to do both of those!!!! harrowing at times probably but you're making a difference to people's lives - i'm well impressed
> 
> did you draw that tank girl-esque picture btw for the phone cover? if so: WOW!!!! i have bookmarked your blog now btw x
> 
> 
> 
> you can use any of my pix as and when you want  x
> 
> 
> 
> lovely as always. hey, how did you get such a perfectly round hole in the blue moist box? i find i nearly lose a finger and get really uneven edges even using a stanley blade (which, let's face it, probably would slice through my finger like butter if bad luck is waving its black wand in the air). the plastic is just so hard on all boxes i have tried!!
> 
> 
> 
> congratulations, i know how you've wanted to get to this point. they are more jittery as young 'uns, so everyone tells me and i can see the difference in my 2 year old compared to the others - she rushes slowly even if she is in a hurry! i handle mine on the bed or sofa (not had scarlett out yet cos i have only had her 6 days, want to give her about 2 weeks to settle properly). siri never came around of her own accord so i just pick her up now, not every day, probably about every other, seeing as all mine have become bloody unsociable in winter time. they don't even want to eat, even ralph! it's so incredibly boring :gasp: but it gives me one less excuse not to study!!
> 
> and yeah, they are sooooo soft. you can easily see how they could scrape their little tummies on rough edges of stone or jaggedy wood!! fragile lil things :flrt::lol2:
> 
> oh and mealworms burrow into corkbark!!! little f%*$ers!!!! two of them have gone into an awesome piece and have churned out looooads of dust every day - have had to throw it (and them, gits) away now!!!! really annoying as it measn i can't leave them crawling on the floor for the leos to find and eat. not that they ever do anyway, unless they eat them there and then, i find the mealworms where i left them, having lost the will to live, lying there as if already dead!! except the cheeky burrowers, obviously.


Aww how come I don't know lovely people like you round my way lol. Need to move out my area when I get more money. Yea love my jobs. Can't wait to counsel full time. Would like to counsel kids actually. 

I didn't draw the phone case that's an actual tank girl. Here's a couple of mine - they're not as good lol but I enjoy it. 



















Yea I'm going to feature your vivarium today  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

KingRedbeardI said:


> Just held smaug properly for the first time. Had him crawling all up my arm, seemed pretty interested in my hoodie haha kept licking it. How do you all manage to have them out of the viv so often without worrying about them doing a runner? Smaug looked like he was ready to jump so I panicked and put him back hahaha I think im more nervous than he is.
> 
> Didnt realise how soft they are either, only held him briefly before now o.o


YAY that's so awesome. Happy for you . As you get more confident so will he. Is so good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babychessie

retrobangs said:


> Just a reminder for Anyone else who is happy to be a part of my vivarium day Saturday on my blog ???? If so please add pictures to this thread of your vivariums and what reptile you have in there with quick blurb. . retrobangsandhergeckos.tumblr.com. Photo credit will be given to everyone that submits.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry the pictures aren't better, didn't check the thread until today and have to go out 

Here's just a close-up of inside one of them;

and here's the stack;


----------



## retrobangs

babychessie said:


> Sorry the pictures aren't better, didn't check the thread until today and have to go out
> 
> Here's just a close-up of inside one of them;
> [URL=http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums/y528/Chazzgecks/1396651_663086713736667_618963935_n_zpsecf32c5e.jpg]image[/URL]
> and here's the stack;
> [URL=http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums/y528/Chazzgecks/P1130217_zps91285c40.jpg]image[/URL]


Thanks sweety. You will be the next feature 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

TillyStar has been featured on my blog. http://retrobangsandhergeckos.tumblr.com/post/67139148447/vivarium-day


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neoki

Retro I am going to carry on with the setup now. 

Is it possible to feature my Vivarium's?


----------



## retrobangs

Neoki said:


> Retro I am going to carry on with the setup now.
> 
> Is it possible to feature my Vivarium's?


Yea of course  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

babychessie said:


> Sorry the pictures aren't better, didn't check the thread until today and have to go out
> 
> Here's just a close-up of inside one of them;
> [URL=http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums/y528/Chazzgecks/1396651_663086713736667_618963935_n_zpsecf32c5e.jpg]image[/URL]
> and here's the stack;
> [URL=http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums/y528/Chazzgecks/P1130217_zps91285c40.jpg]image[/URL]


Here's your feature 

http://retrobangsandhergeckos.tumblr.com/post/67156643145/vivarium-day




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DragonFish66

babychessie said:


> Sorry the pictures aren't better, didn't check the thread until today and have to go out
> 
> Here's just a close-up of inside one of them;
> http://s1279.photobucket.com/user/C...086713736667_618963935_n_zpsecf32c5e.jpg.htmlimage
> and here's the stack;
> http://s1279.photobucket.com/user/Chazzgecks/media/P1130217_zps91285c40.jpg.htmlimage


Nice setups through you have room for another stack next to them :gasp: :lol2:


----------



## DragonFish66

retrobangs said:


> Here's your feature
> 
> Retrobangs - Vivarium Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just had a quick look, looking good :2thumb: through i'll have to have a proper look when i get a chance  I'll have to get my website up and running soon : victory:


----------



## retrobangs

DragonFish66 said:


> Just had a quick look, looking good :2thumb: through i'll have to have a proper look when i get a chance  I'll have to get my website up and running soon : victory:


Aw thanks . Yea when you do tell me the link and I will advertise it on mine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babychessie

retrobangs said:


> Thanks sweety. You will be the next feature
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're welcome and thanks for your kind words in the feature :blush:



BK80 said:


> Leos actually aren't that quick


WHAT? Hell can mine move if they want to, they hear the rustling of bugs being prepared AND WHOOOSH, they're at the front of the glass doors, tails wagging expectantly in less than half a second! :lol2:


----------



## retrobangs

babychessie said:


> You're welcome and thanks for your kind words in the feature :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT? Hell can mine move if they want to, they hear the rustling of bugs being prepared AND WHOOOSH, they're at the front of the glass doors, tails wagging expectantly in less than half a second! :lol2:


that's ok glad you liked it, is helpful people submitting as it's not just my stuff which would get boring lol


----------



## DragonFish66

retrobangs said:


> that's ok glad you liked it, is helpful people submitting as it's not just my stuff which would get boring lol


If you want to use any of my pics you can on my fb page in my sig and 

Rod Watson's (Dragonfish66)'s Library | Photobucket

through the setups are more functional i'm crap at setting them up :lol2:


----------



## retrobangs

DragonFish66 said:


> If you want to use any of my pics you can on my fb page in my sig and
> 
> Rod Watson's (Dragonfish66)'s Library | Photobucket
> 
> through the setups are more functional i'm crap at setting them up :lol2:


here is your feature Retrobangs - Vivarium Day

hope you like it, just picked a quick variety


----------



## DragonFish66

retrobangs said:


> here is your feature Retrobangs - Vivarium Day
> 
> hope you like it, just picked a quick variety


The fist one has no legs!!! and the last has only one foot :gasp: :lol2:


----------



## Ryanb0401

Domino is being a pain in the bum and not eating her mealies. Been 3 days, now.

Ah well. She's active enough, and I saw her drink today. I'm not worried yet.


----------



## TillyStar

retrobangs said:


> Aww how come I don't know lovely people like you round my way lol. Need to move out my area when I get more money. Yea love my jobs. Can't wait to counsel full time. Would like to counsel kids actually.
> 
> I didn't draw the phone case that's an actual tank girl. Here's a couple of mine - they're not as good lol but I enjoy it.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Yea I'm going to feature your vivarium today
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


aww thanks :blush: and yay for the vivarium day thing, i feel all famous and important now :lol2: would love to do counselling too... if only i hadn't made so many stupid choices when i was younger, too late realistically to start studying now for that but i did look into it before, and then i fell pregnant etc etc... soudsn like a great career, have a friend who's doing it too. counselling kids would be incredibly rewarding but must really wear your soul thin i imagine, so much badness out there.

love the drawings!!!! is there no end to your talents, lady? x



retrobangs said:


> TillyStar has been featured on my blog. Retrobangs - Vivarium Day
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:cheers:



Ryanb0401 said:


> Domino is being a pain in the bum and not eating her mealies. Been 3 days, now.
> 
> Ah well. She's active enough, and I saw her drink today. I'm not worried yet.


don't worry, most leos seem to be sluggish at this time of year. mine are well off their food, don't know how they survive. somehow they are still gainig weight, it's a mystery to me.

ralph is now 55g at just over 6 months, and siri, at 4 months, has somehow clocked up 41g despite eating all of, ooh, about 30 mealworms or so since i got her. and 2 year old scarlett looks like she'll break the scales but that is in no way thanks to me as she still hasn't eaten since she arrived 6 days ago, though she sneakily shed last night and has munched most of her skin 

took some pix of siri and ralph when i had them out earlier, shall post some soon  happy saturday night everyone, hope you lucky people are out and about or chilling with a film. i'm bogged down with studies as per usual, and the odd procrastination on RFUK


----------



## Artisan

Ryanb0401 said:


> Domino is being a pain in the bum and not eating her mealies. Been 3 days, now.
> 
> Ah well. She's active enough, and I saw her drink today. I'm not worried yet.


 Mine are finally slowing down on the eating now too. Well most of them except the younger ones and the greediest ones :lol2:


----------



## Ryanb0401

Artisan said:


> Mine are finally slowing down on the eating now too. Well most of them except the younger ones and the greediest ones :lol2:


She's only a July baby, though - and she was already small when we got her. I've left her a dish (she NEVER eats out of a dish) but I'm not holding up hopes. Can a baby this small brumate herself? She's only about 20 grams! She's tiny for her age.

She's been growing since we got her, and she hasn't lost any weight since she stopped eating... but I have noticed her favouring her cold end (Notably behind her cold hide) more and more. I'd rather she didn't brumate herself.


----------



## DragonFish66

I've had to restrict the Scruffs food down to 10 worms every couple of days one fat leo and tail is the biggest out of all of them :lol2:


----------



## BretJordan

retrobangs said:


> here is your feature Retrobangs - Vivarium Day
> 
> hope you like it, just picked a quick variety


Hey Retro if you can find any photo's on my Photobucket you're more than welcome to use them.  (Probably won't find anything of use) :') :lol2:
bretjordan1 Pictures, Photos & Images | Photobucket

Sunglow has finally Poo'd!!! Wooohoooo then the day after ate 7 standard mealworms! Finally getting somewhere and then today she walked on my hands for a bit! Although she's very skittish she was amazing to handle!  

Diablo.. I just don't understand this little one he eats so god damn much! Yesterday I left around 20 mini mealies in his food bowl.. Checked today none left only evidence i could find was paw prints of calci dust and 2 drowned mealies in the water bowl lol.. And I offered him some more today and he ate 9 mini mealies and a wax worm!!  I mean I honestly can't find words to describe it..


I Do have photos of the sunglow eating a mealie! And my Diablo has some photos too. Will upload when I can my phone is currently dead downstairs :') 

Thanks, Bret.

PS: Anyone heard anything from MR.Chad Recently?!


----------



## retrobangs

TillyStar said:


> aww thanks :blush: and yay for the vivarium day thing, i feel all famous and important now :lol2: would love to do counselling too... if only i hadn't made so many stupid choices when i was younger, too late realistically to start studying now for that but i did look into it before, and then i fell pregnant etc etc... soudsn like a great career, have a friend who's doing it too. counselling kids would be incredibly rewarding but must really wear your soul thin i imagine, so much badness out there.
> 
> love the drawings!!!! is there no end to your talents, lady? x


Thank you I'm glad you liked it and that people actually participated. Enjoying the blog as it's become a hobby. You would be surprised the age group of counselling studies. Most people were older than you. My friend ray is in his 60's and think jim was 50 odd - you're still in your prime. It can wear you thin hearing things but I guess that's why I'm not a major people person haha the irony. I don't go out drinking in big groups I'm more of a nature kid or sit in and read. 
Too kind about the drawings. They're just sketches but when I do one I like I am chuffed. Hoping I can being art into the home I'm moving in a week - haven't told anyone haha. I want to add little bits to the home to make it homely but not spend much as on a real tight budget. 

How olds your sprog now? And what are you wanting to do career wise x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

BretJordan said:


> Hey Retro if you can find any photo's on my Photobucket you're more than welcome to use them.  (Probably won't find anything of use) :') :lol2:
> bretjordan1 Pictures, Photos & Images | Photobucket
> 
> Sunglow has finally Poo'd!!! Wooohoooo then the day after ate 7 standard mealworms! Finally getting somewhere and then today she walked on my hands for a bit! Although she's very skittish she was amazing to handle!
> 
> Diablo.. I just don't understand this little one he eats so god damn much! Yesterday I left around 20 mini mealies in his food bowl.. Checked today none left only evidence i could find was paw prints of calci dust and 2 drowned mealies in the water bowl lol.. And I offered him some more today and he ate 9 mini mealies and a wax worm!!  I mean I honestly can't find words to describe it..
> 
> 
> I Do have photos of the sunglow eating a mealie! And my Diablo has some photos too. Will upload when I can my phone is currently dead downstairs :')
> 
> Thanks, Bret.
> 
> PS: Anyone heard anything from MR.Chad Recently?!


Hey Bret only just saw this so I am going to feature you today and say thanks to everyone that submitted. Not seen any posts from mrchad myself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

DragonFish66 said:


> The fist one has no legs!!! and the last has only one foot :gasp: :lol2:


lol I will feature your actual geckos another day if your open to sharing pics still :2thumb:


----------



## retrobangs

*Thanks to all who participated in Vivarium Day*



BretJordan said:


> Hey Retro if you can find any photo's on my Photobucket you're more than welcome to use them.  (Probably won't find anything of use) :') :lol2:
> bretjordan1 Pictures, Photos & Images | Photobucket


Here is your feature: Retrobangs - Vivarium Day comes to an end

Big Thanks are in this to:

BretJordan
Lukosis
JadeM
DragonFish66
TillyStar
Artisan
babychessie
Naomi23jayne


You legends


----------



## BK80

Ohh Noes... I missed Ms Bangs Viv day  ... Ahh well it's probably for the best, the pics i took are really amateur 

This is Juno's Viv:










This is Edins Viv:










And as they are together


----------



## BK80

So i've had Edin for 6 weeks now. I love him so much it feels like he's always been with me. I didn't realise just how much he's grown until i looked over the pics i've taken of him...

These two pics were taken the first day i brought him home:

















And this is him last night  He's got pretty chunky and he's so chilled, lol...









But sometimes, he can overdo it on a night out and drink too much 









Ok, Ok... So he's just eating mealies, but you gotta admit it looks kinda funny :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## laksomeister

I really have to stop lurking so much and post more, I feel like i know you all so well but I rarely even post anything! xD 
And I was gonna post pics of my vivs even though I haven't started on Junis yet. God I hate my ADD or whatever it is. "Gotta post the pics on rfuk *grabs phone*, oooh just gonna have a quick look on fb.... What was I gonna do again? Oh whatever I'll remeber it soon.. (Nope)"
If you do another viv day retrobangs I'll be putting up pics, I promise! 

Anyways since slowing down food wise Juni has gained 7grams between 17/09-yesterday 16/11. And is now up to 92 grams! :O 








Still camping out in the hot side, except for the poops and a quick visit to the humid hide two days ago. Might have shed but I can't tell for sure, I've only seen her do it once and even then it was because of the huge difference in color and not loose skin. This lady wants her privacy


----------



## DragonFish66

BK80 said:


> So i've had Edin for 6 weeks now. I love him so much it feels like he's always been with me. I didn't realise just how much he's grown until i looked over the pics i've taken of him...
> 
> These two pics were taken the first day i brought him home:
> image
> image
> 
> And this is him last night  He's got pretty chunky and he's so chilled, lol...
> image
> 
> But sometimes, he can overdo it on a night out and drink too much
> image
> 
> Ok, Ok... So he's just eating mealies, but you gotta admit it looks kinda funny :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Nice leo! :2thumb: that last pic looks like he's a different color : victory:


----------



## DragonFish66

retrobangs said:


> lol I will feature your actual geckos another day if your open to sharing pics still :2thumb:


No probs you don't need to ask there should be a few more added all the time


----------



## retrobangs

BK80 said:


> Ohh Noes... I missed Ms Bangs Viv day  ... Ahh well it's probably for the best, the pics i took are really amateur
> 
> This is Juno's Viv:
> 
> image
> 
> This is Edins Viv:
> 
> image
> 
> And as they are together
> 
> image


 wont show the vivs if you send I will still feature. I want people to stay involved if they want to keeps the blog versatile and interesting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

laksomeister said:


> I really have to stop lurking so much and post more, I feel like i know you all so well but I rarely even post anything! xD
> And I was gonna post pics of my vivs even though I haven't started on Junis yet. God I hate my ADD or whatever it is. "Gotta post the pics on rfuk *grabs phone*, oooh just gonna have a quick look on fb.... What was I gonna do again? Oh whatever I'll remeber it soon.. (Nope)"
> If you do another viv day retrobangs I'll be putting up pics, I promise!
> 
> Anyways since slowing down food wise Juni has gained 7grams between 17/09-yesterday 16/11. And is now up to 92 grams! :O
> image
> Still camping out in the hot side, except for the poops and a quick visit to the humid hide two days ago. Might have shed but I can't tell for sure, I've only seen her do it once and even then it was because of the huge difference in color and not loose skin. This lady wants her privacy


Always happy for late viv submission and also gecko pictures. I do a morph day which I try do once a week and also feel free to send anything reptile related. Cover all lizards snakes etc even snails . Trying to convince my partner to let me get some tiger snails. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

DragonFish66 said:


> No probs you don't need to ask there should be a few more added all the time


Brill I will save the link  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

BK80 said:


> Ohh Noes... I missed Ms Bangs Viv day  ... Ahh well it's probably for the best, the pics i took are really amateur
> 
> This is Juno's Viv:
> 
> image
> 
> This is Edins Viv:
> 
> image
> 
> And as they are together
> 
> image


Heres your feature. 

http://retrobangsandhergeckos.tumblr.com/post/67267664572/ok-just-on-more-post-vivarium-day


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LovLight

Thought I'd share this pic of my lil Zion as he looks cute as a button asleep in his lil seed pod :-D
Apologies for not being in tge thread much these days but I think my tapatalk is conspiring against me as it seldom seems to work 


Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Artisan

LovLight said:


> image
> 
> Thought I'd share this pic of my lil Zion as he looks cute as a button asleep in his lil seed pod :-D
> Apologies for not being in tge thread much these days but I think my tapatalk is conspiring against me as it seldom seems to work
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


I love Zion.....he's such a hunk :flrt:


----------



## BK80

retrobangs said:


> Heres your feature.
> 
> Retrobangs - Ok just on more post vivarium day
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yay, thanks Retro. That's so cool :notworthy: :2thumb:


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Love it when Smaug wakes up early for a bit. Normally he doesn't come out of his cave until about 19:30 but today he came out at about 4, came up to the glass to say hello then after a while sodded off back to bed. :lol2:


----------



## babychessie

LovLight said:


> image
> 
> Thought I'd share this pic of my lil Zion as he looks cute as a button asleep in his lil seed pod :-D
> Apologies for not being in tge thread much these days but I think my tapatalk is conspiring against me as it seldom seems to work
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


beautiful :flrt:


----------



## retrobangs

BK80 said:


> Yay, thanks Retro. That's so cool :notworthy: :2thumb:


That's ok dude glad you participated 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

LovLight said:


> image
> 
> Thought I'd share this pic of my lil Zion as he looks cute as a button asleep in his lil seed pod :-D
> Apologies for not being in tge thread much these days but I think my tapatalk is conspiring against me as it seldom seems to work
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


Awwwww well how cute is he!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TillyStar

[


BK80 said:


> So i've had Edin for 6 weeks now. I love him so much it feels like he's always been with me. I didn't realise just how much he's grown until i looked over the pics i've taken of him...
> 
> These two pics were taken the first day i brought him home:
> image
> image
> 
> And this is him last night  He's got pretty chunky and he's so chilled, lol...
> image
> 
> But sometimes, he can overdo it on a night out and drink too much :sad:
> image
> 
> Ok, Ok... So he's just eating mealies, but you gotta admit it looks kinda funny :Na_Na_Na_Na:


gorgeous and lovely that you have such a bond with him 



laksomeister said:


> I really have to stop lurking so much and post more, I feel like i know you all so well but I rarely even post anything! xD
> And I was gonna post pics of my vivs even though I haven't started on Junis yet. God I hate my ADD or whatever it is. "Gotta post the pics on rfuk *grabs phone*, oooh just gonna have a quick look on fb.... What was I gonna do again? Oh whatever I'll remeber it soon.. (Nope)"
> If you do another viv day retrobangs I'll be putting up pics, I promise!
> 
> Anyways since slowing down food wise Juni has gained 7grams between 17/09-yesterday 16/11. And is now up to 92 grams! :O
> image
> Still camping out in the hot side, except for the poops and a quick visit to the humid hide two days ago. Might have shed but I can't tell for sure, I've only seen her do it once and even then it was because of the huge difference in color and not loose skin. This lady wants her privacy


seriously, i jokingly said to you 'just get more leos' - bad advice!! i have 3 now and i might as well have none. they're all in hiding, it totally sucks. juni is a really chunky gorgeous babe!!! and such a lovely name. it reminds me of the swedish poem by harry martinson - i loved this so much as a teenager - esp the last verse - and the month of june was never the same again once my teacher had given us this poem (sorry to everyone else who's TOTALLY missing out on some beautiful poetry): 

_Nu går solen knappast ner, 
bländar bara av sitt sken. 
Skymningsbård blir gryningstimme 
varken tidig eller sen. 

Insjön håller kvällens ljus 
glidande på vattenspegeln 
eller vacklande på vågor 
som långt innan de ha mörknat 
spegla morgonsolens lågor. 

Juni natt blir aldrig av, 
liknar mest en daggig dag. 
Slöjlikt lyfter sig dess skymning 
och bärs bort på ljusa hav. _


----------



## laksomeister

retrobangs said:


> Always happy for late viv submission and also gecko pictures. I do a morph day which I try do once a week and also feel free to send anything reptile related. Cover all lizards snakes etc even snails . Trying to convince my partner to let me get some tiger snails.


Okey I'll post some tomorrow morning when the lights are on and I can get some decent pics 



TillyStar said:


> [
> seriously, i jokingly said to you 'just get more leos' - bad advice!! i have 3 now and i might as well have none. they're all in hiding, it totally sucks. juni is a really chunky gorgeous babe!!! and such a lovely name. it reminds me of the swedish poem by harry martinson - i loved this so much as a teenager - esp the last verse - and the month of june was never the same again once my teacher had given us this poem (sorry to everyone else who's TOTALLY missing out on some beautiful poetry):
> 
> _Nu går solen knappast ner,
> bländar bara av sitt sken.
> Skymningsbård blir gryningstimme
> varken tidig eller sen.
> 
> Insjön håller kvällens ljus
> glidande på vattenspegeln
> eller vacklande på vågor
> som långt innan de ha mörknat
> spegla morgonsolens lågor.
> 
> Juni natt blir aldrig av,
> liknar mest en daggig dag.
> Slöjlikt lyfter sig dess skymning
> och bärs bort på ljusa hav. _


Yeah I know I have 3 lizards, though they are all different sp. But they are all hiding away from me too  The geckos are at least conscious during their brumation, so far. But my beardie haven't moved in forever, except opening an eyelid to see who the hell is staring at him through the glass! 

Nice poem it perfectly describes swedish summer here in the northern parts. And now I can't wait for the winter to be over!!..


----------



## BretJordan

*Hey again guys got my phone pictures on to Photobucket!  

Love this little guy!


WARNING POO PHOTO!! 

The Sunglow's massive turd after 3 weeks of owning her...



Hiding in her cave!


Munching 7 Mealies.. Don't blame her after that monster turd...


This little guy again.. 
Wondering what he's looking at?
Take a guess see if you can get it right...


Yep that's right Food the only thing this little monster seems to do... Eat... And yes in one day he ate all of them mealies.. WHAT DID I BUY?! A food disposal unit?... Wait.. Satan? Is that you? Check next picture for what the food bowl was like when I got home.. 
BEFORE I LEFT THE HOUSE


AND WHEN I GOT HOME
Also added some drift wood and some foliage in both tanks!






And not leo related but made me giggle. My Crestie Pumpkin asleep in a livefood tub that had a few locusts inside of it. :') 


Thanks guys, Bret.*


----------



## BretJordan

retrobangs said:


> Here is your feature: Retrobangs - Vivarium Day comes to an end
> 
> Big Thanks are in this to:
> 
> BretJordan
> Lukosis
> JadeM
> DragonFish66
> TillyStar
> Artisan
> babychessie
> Naomi23jayne
> 
> 
> You legends


Thank you! Although just to clear up the first image was when I very first got Loki and I changed Substrate 3 times! Starting from Calci-sand to Adhesive backed Tiles (Changed due to toxic fumes!) and then to Lino I currently use. Also moist hide from Moss to Kitchen Roll due to finding sharp spiky seed things in it! 

Bret.


----------



## laksomeister

Ok here we go, pics of my vivs and inhabitants  

First off is Rufus my beardie:

















Second my moorish gecko Dee-dee:


















And lastly Juni my leo(whick is gonna get a custom made landscape in there but I haven't started on it yet):

















And that's all


----------



## DragonFish66

laksomeister said:


> Ok here we go, pics of my vivs and inhabitants
> 
> First off is Rufus my beardie:
> image
> image
> 
> Second my moorish gecko Dee-dee:
> image
> image
> 
> 
> And lastly Juni my leo(whick is gonna get a custom made landscape in there but I haven't started on it yet):
> imageimage
> image
> 
> And that's all


Never seen a Moorish gecko before Nice! :mf_dribble:


----------



## retrobangs

laksomeister said:


> Ok here we go, pics of my vivs and inhabitants
> 
> First off is Rufus my beardie:
> image
> image
> 
> Second my moorish gecko Dee-dee:
> image
> image
> 
> 
> And lastly Juni my leo(whick is gonna get a custom made landscape in there but I haven't started on it yet):
> imageimage
> image
> 
> And that's all


That's some lucky reptiles you have there. I will do a feature when I finish up work this evening 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

BretJordan said:


> Thank you! Although just to clear up the first image was when I very first got Loki and I changed Substrate 3 times! Starting from Calci-sand to Adhesive backed Tiles (Changed due to toxic fumes!) and then to Lino I currently use. Also moist hide from Moss to Kitchen Roll due to finding sharp spiky seed things in it!
> 
> Bret.


That's cool. It shows progression which is always good. My initial hides had moss and I changed over to so same with my pics 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neoki

Loved your blog for Viv Day.

Still applying the varnish to my shelves. Should have an update this weekend.

Some amazing vivs.

Back to the Geckos, here is a pic of one of the babies sleeping


----------



## sianylou

KingRedbeardI said:


> Just held smaug properly for the first time. Had him crawling all up my arm, seemed pretty interested in my hoodie haha kept licking it. How do you all manage to have them out of the viv so often without worrying about them doing a runner? Smaug looked like he was ready to jump so I panicked and put him back hahaha I think im more nervous than he is.
> 
> Didnt realise how soft they are either, only held him briefly before now o.o


Yay!!  must be an awesome feling!!
We're working at getting Heath used to us as he's really skittish at minute... big break through on the weekend when he chose to crawl onto our hands.. probably because it was a really cold night and who wouldn't want to curl up on a nice warm hand?? I was terrified he'd try and crawl up my arm though as the terrarium is kinda high off the ground for a little lizard!!

Love how soft he is... except for his little pin claws


----------



## laksomeister

DragonFish66 said:


> Never seen a Moorish gecko before Nice! :mf_dribble:


Haha I hadn't either until my collegues called me saying they had found a lizard for me. She was on a pallet with cauliflowers 



retrobangs said:


> That's some lucky reptiles you have there. I will do a feature when I finish up work this evening


Thanks! How exciting


----------



## retrobangs

Neoki said:


> Loved your blog for Viv Day.
> 
> Still applying the varnish to my shelves. Should have an update this weekend.
> 
> Some amazing vivs.
> 
> Back to the Geckos, here is a pic of one of the babies sleeping
> image


Aw thank you . Glad people had a nosey. I so enjoy sharing the picture. 

As for the bubba sleeping - super cute!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

laksomeister said:


> Haha I hadn't either until my collegues called me saying they had found a lizard for me. She was on a pallet with cauliflowers
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! How exciting


heres your feature: Retrobangs - Vivarium designs


----------



## TillyStar

laksomeister said:


> Ok here we go, pics of my vivs and inhabitants
> 
> First off is Rufus my beardie:
> image
> image
> 
> Second my moorish gecko Dee-dee:
> image
> image
> 
> 
> And lastly Juni my leo(whick is gonna get a custom made landscape in there but I haven't started on it yet):
> imageimage
> image
> 
> And that's all


all amazing vivs!!! and i really love your beardie, he's one of the cutest i've ever seen :flrt:



LovLight said:


> image
> 
> Thought I'd share this pic of my lil Zion as he looks cute as a button asleep in his lil seed pod :-D
> Apologies for not being in tge thread much these days but I think my tapatalk is conspiring against me as it seldom seems to work
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


lovely zion!! what exactly is the 'seed pod' he is sleeping in... where can you get them? looks very cool!


----------



## lupi lou

Got the gecko stack set up yesteday, although the top viv is currenently empty. I wish I could take credit for the background but it was the O/H's hard work. My inpust was pretty much "I want shelves please". Am really happy with how it has turned out but it does make the bottom viv look rather boring!


----------



## TillyStar

lupi lou said:


> Got the gecko stack set up yesteday, although the top viv is currenently empty. I wish I could take credit for the background but it was the O/H's hard work. My inpust was pretty much "I want shelves please". Am really happy with how it has turned out but it does make the bottom viv look rather boring!
> 
> image
> 
> image


incredible! is it stone, or some kind of plastic? it looks really really good :2thumb:


----------



## lupi lou

Thank you, it was an exo terra background, we got 4 from Donny show for £10.
They were cut following the groves in the background to create the shapes and then silliconed into place


----------



## KingRedbeardI

This may be a stupid question but is there anything else that reptiles, in particular leos as I'm posting here, can familiarise themselves with, other than voice, smell etc.?


----------



## laksomeister

retrobangs said:


> heres your feature: Retrobangs - Vivarium designs


Awesome! And thanks for the kind words  
And I'll post here when I start on Junis new viv, might take a while though.



TillyStar said:


> all amazing vivs!!! and i really love your beardie, he's one of the cutest i've ever seen :flrt:


Thanks! Yeah love him to death ^^ Just gutted he's in brumation for the winter..


----------



## DragonFish66

Just had another weigh in and all doing well the Shct has started to lose weight she was getting a bit big here's the weights 
23 10 2013 61g Normal 
19 11 2013 64g 
23 10 2013 78g Shct 
19 11 2013 71g 
23 10 2013 62g Sh het Bell 
19 11 2013 68g 
23 10 2013 20g Super Snow 
19 11 2013 25g 
23 10 2013 57g Hypo Tug Snow 
19 11 2013 61g 
I think there quite steady weights :2thumb:


----------



## Artisan

DragonFish66 said:


> Just had another weigh in and all doing well the Shct has started to lose weight she was getting a bit big here's the weights
> 23 10 2013 61g Normal
> 19 11 2013 64g
> 23 10 2013 78g Shct
> 19 11 2013 71g
> 23 10 2013 62g Sh het Bell
> 19 11 2013 68g
> 23 10 2013 20g Super Snow
> 19 11 2013 25g
> 23 10 2013 57g Hypo Tug Snow
> 19 11 2013 61g
> I think there quite steady weights :2thumb:


 Growing steadily, though I wouldn't have said 78g was too heavy for the shct : victory:


----------



## DragonFish66

Artisan said:


> Growing steadily, though I wouldn't have said 78g was too heavy for the shct : victory:


Here's one of the latest pics cant remember if i've put it up before but she's quite chunky, Well compared to the others anyway do you think she's about right ? seems like a big belly there :lol2:


----------



## Marcia

DragonFish66 said:


> Here's one of the latest pics cant remember if i've put it up before but she's quite chunky, Well compared to the others anyway do you think she's about right ? seems like a big belly there :lol2:
> 
> image


What a chunky monkey you have there 
I love seeing chubby geckos :lol2: She just looks so healthy


----------



## Artisan

DragonFish66 said:


> Here's one of the latest pics cant remember if i've put it up before but she's quite chunky, Well compared to the others anyway do you think she's about right ? seems like a big belly there :lol2:
> 
> image


How old is she? She doesn't look obese or anything.....female geckos when they start to gain their "ladie curves" can look shockingly plump if it's your first one thats reached "that age" 

I had females that hit that stage at yearling age and others that started at 18mo or older. 

A stonkingly healthy, naturally beefed up female gecko should be chunky - so my opinion is that she looks great/in proportion and is likely to still be growing length ways aswel as out, if she is under 2 yrs of age. I have several 90+ females who are still putting the gs on : victory:


----------



## DragonFish66

Artisan said:


> How old is she? She doesn't look obese or anything.....female geckos when they start to gain their "ladie curves" can look shockingly plump if it's your first one thats reached "that age"
> 
> I had females that hit that stage at yearling age and others that started at 18mo or older.
> 
> A stonkingly healthy, naturally beefed up female gecko should be chunky - so my opinion is that she looks great/in proportion and is likely to still be growing length ways aswel as out, if she is under 2 yrs of age. I have several 90+ females who are still putting the gs on : victory:


Unsure of exact age but think she's round the 14 month mark and she is my biggest one, the only other at that age is the normal female which is slightly lighter but more stream line here's the normal same age :smile:


----------



## Artisan

DragonFish66 said:


> Unsure of exact age but think she's round the 14 month mark and she is my biggest one, the only other at that age is the normal female which is slightly lighter but more stream line here's the normal same age :smile:
> 
> image


 Well for her age I think she's fine looking. they can suddenly just turn from being gangly looking teens to real hefty buxom babes ...in what seems like no time at all! or it can happen more gradually. Some are genetically built to be bigger quicker and some wont ever seem to fill out to the same extent...though they actually will fill out and bodily mature...just on a smaller less noticeable scale.


----------



## DragonFish66

Artisan said:


> Well for her age I think she's fine looking. they can suddenly just turn from being gangly looking teens to real hefty buxom babes ...in what seems like no time at all! or it can happen more gradually. Some are genetically built to be bigger quicker and some wont ever seem to fill out to the same extent...though they actually will fill out and bodily mature...just on a smaller less noticeable scale.


That's what made me think in a matter of weeks she fattened right up suppose its my 1st one coming on adult size and maturing all the others seemed thinner :lol2: Think i might just keep on leaving plenty of worms in and see how it goes like all the others :2thumb:


----------



## bigdan110

Speaking of gangley looking leos can I get your opinions on my male ? Hes supposed to be a year or so old currently tiping the scales at 60g. Now he has big fat pouches but to me his tale looks a bit thin. He eats like a pig tho. Is there a point when u need to cut down food with them ? His pouches are quite prominent and want to keep him healthy.


















Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marcia

bigdan110 said:


> Speaking of gangley looking leos can I get your opinions on my male ? Hes supposed to be a year or so old currently tiping the scales at 60g. Now he has big fat pouches but to me his tale looks a bit thin. He eats like a pig tho. Is there a point when u need to cut down food with them ? His pouches are quite prominent and want to keep him healthy.
> 
> image
> image
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


He looks good to me. His tail is nice and plump  he's a very handsome super snow 

I give mine a bowl of worms each every day for babies and every other day for adults  my largest female is 70g now which is great seeing as she was a breeder this year 


Sent from my iPhone inside my human vivarium


----------



## DragonFish66

bigdan110 said:


> Speaking of gangley looking leos can I get your opinions on my male ? Hes supposed to be a year or so old currently tiping the scales at 60g. Now he has big fat pouches but to me his tale looks a bit thin. He eats like a pig tho. Is there a point when u need to cut down food with them ? His pouches are quite prominent and want to keep him healthy.
> 
> image
> image
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


Nice! That looks like a nice fat tail there, this is how most of mine look shape wise which is what made me think about my biggest chunky one


----------



## bigdan110

I must stop being paranoid :banghead: still id rather check and be wrong 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Artisan

bigdan110 said:


> Speaking of gangley looking leos can I get your opinions on my male ? Hes supposed to be a year or so old currently tiping the scales at 60g. Now he has big fat pouches but to me his tale looks a bit thin. He eats like a pig tho. Is there a point when u need to cut down food with them ? His pouches are quite prominent and want to keep him healthy.
> 
> image
> image
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


He looks in great shape as others said. Nice size tail and a typical manly looking slimmer shape to a female. He looks the same shape as my Winter ....long and lean


----------



## bigdan110

would he fit into the "athletic build" ive read meny breeders talk about ? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Artisan

bigdan110 said:


> would he fit into the "athletic build" ive read meny breeders talk about ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


Yes I would say athletic shaped...though not all males are like this, some can be really chunky monkeys like females. At the end of the day it's down to genetics along with the way they are kept/fed etc : victory:


----------



## retrobangs

Updates

Leeloo

















Alura

















Both vivs are done and now they have homes the same size










Retrobangsandhergeckos.tumblr.com


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DragonFish66

retrobangs said:


> Updates
> 
> Leeloo
> image
> image
> 
> Alura
> image
> image
> 
> Both vivs are done and now they have homes the same size
> image
> 
> 
> Retrobangsandhergeckos.tumblr.com
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like the purple blotches on the normal looks just like mine :2thumb: And that's whats missing in my rubs Skulls and plants :bash: I can see me buying a job lot of skulls soon that or get a few sheep skulls from the fields :lol2:


----------



## TillyStar

Scarlett came out of the viv today, totally of her own accord! Very very excited, she was a little skittish a few times if I moved too fast but on the whole so chilled and curious. LOVE her!!! The pix are without flash as she has those red eyes and also first time out you don't want to shock her!! Wanted to weigh her, chunky monster, but will leave it for next time as I don't want to overdo the excitement 







and here are the pix from the other day of ralph - mack snow, but i think he has gone pretty yellow (i know he has a white tummy! and i don't care one bit, i loooove him just they way he is, just didn't realise mack snows could go yellow when I bought him)! he is definitely the most cheerful one out of the lot and most active at this time of year, not sure if it's because i've had him the longest so he is more relaxed, or just a personality thing.





and finally, one of siri - she is the nervous one so didn't want to take too many pix, and also half the pix you take don't come out due to weird angles (i'm sure you all know what i'm talking about, gecko halfway across your back or up your sleeve...). she won't even come out of her hide still but i have just started picking her up sometimes because i have a feeling she will never get used to me otherwise and she isn't too bad when she's out. she isn't squashed in this pic by the way!!! she just made an awkward move from my tummy to my arm but it looks a bit weird :lol2: 
none of my three will touch food when they're out of the viv, even waxworms?! is that common?


----------



## DragonFish66

Just got a couple of pics of my new leo off the breeder (sticky feet geckos) should be ready around 3 weeks time :mf_dribble: she's around 15g at the moment and is coloring up loads now


----------



## retrobangs

DragonFish66 said:


> I like the purple blotches on the normal looks just like mine :2thumb: And that's whats missing in my rubs Skulls and plants :bash: I can see me buying a job lot of skulls soon that or get a few sheep skulls from the fields :lol2:


Aw thanks. She's a tug snow she really light lemon ether that yellow but I've had to edit the pics to make them lighter lol. 

I love skulls I think they make it look really deserty think you should go for it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

TillyStar said:


> Scarlett came out of the viv today, totally of her own accord! Very very excited, she was a little skittish a few times if I moved too fast but on the whole so chilled and curious. LOVE her!!! The pix are without flash as she has those red eyes and also first time out you don't want to shock her!! Wanted to weigh her, chunky monster, but will leave it for next time as I don't want to overdo the excitement
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/P1080865_zps4638742c.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/P1080863_zps9fd16e57.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/P1080858_zpsd4898d5f.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> and here are the pix from the other day of ralph - mack snow, but i think he has gone pretty yellow (i know he has a white tummy! and i don't care one bit, i loooove him just they way he is, just didn't realise mack snows could go yellow when I bought him)! he is definitely the most cheerful one out of the lot and most active at this time of year, not sure if it's because i've had him the longest so he is more relaxed, or just a personality thing.
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/P1080847_zps804e191f.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/P1080846_zps72fb1f94.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> and finally, one of siri - she is the nervous one so didn't want to take too many pix, and also half the pix you take don't come out due to weird angles (i'm sure you all know what i'm talking about, gecko halfway across your back or up your sleeve...). she won't even come out of her hide still but i have just started picking her up sometimes because i have a feeling she will never get used to me otherwise and she isn't too bad when she's out. she isn't squashed in this pic by the way!!! she just made an awkward move from my tummy to my arm but it looks a bit weird :lol2:
> none of my three will touch food when they're out of the viv, even waxworms?! is that common?
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/P1080851_zpscd3736aa.jpg]image[/URL]


Awww how good that she came out . You have caught some lovely pics of them. 

Mine rarely eat out the viv. Caught Alura do it once cause her bowl was out but generally I don't think they associate outside with food. So they ignore lol x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

DragonFish66 said:


> Just got a couple of pics of my new leo off the breeder (sticky feet geckos) should be ready around 3 weeks time :mf_dribble: she's around 15g at the moment and is coloring up loads now
> 
> image
> 
> image


Wow she had a really strong colour. Can't wait to see her grow into a beauty 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## devonreptiles

*A few pics of one of my adult pairs.*

Thought I would finally join the thread with a few photo's of one of my adult pairs. I have kept leopard geckos for over 20 years and still love them. My original pair are still alive and well and produce a few eggs every year even at 22 years old!!!! I will take a few pics of them soon.


















Available adult leopard gecko's - 0
Available juvenile (2013) leopard gecko's - 4


----------



## AubreyGecko

Thought I'd join in and just ask how everyone got their gecko's used to them? I have just been putting my hand in the viv and today I had a breakthrough!! Little Rachel walked over my hand and let me lift her up a bit without running off so happy


----------



## creg

Nowt cuter than a sleeping leo :flrt:


----------



## Marcia

creg said:


> Nowt cuter than a sleeping leo :flrt:
> 
> image


I love a sleeping leo 


Sent from my iPhone inside my human vivarium


----------



## TillyStar

DragonFish66 said:


> Just got a couple of pics of my new leo off the breeder (sticky feet geckos) should be ready around 3 weeks time :mf_dribble: she's around 15g at the moment and is coloring up loads now
> 
> image
> 
> image


wow, stunning. the eyes!!!!!!! :flrt:


----------



## Maria71

My baby leopard gecko Rex is about 15 weeks old and is more then happy to climb on my hand and come out for a cuddle, where as my one year Luna is more shy as takes a long time to make the move on to the hand .


----------



## sianylou

Some fresh pics of Heath. 

Investigating his mealies:









pretending to be a rockstar  :










The first batch of slate arrived to replace the calci sand last week (another on the way) ..realised I'm going to need something underneath as the pieces aren't going to cover the whole floor, so a quick question.... would you guys go for lino or reptile carpet?? I'm erring towards the carpet at minute. Also can you get reptile carpet in other colours except green? I'm struggling to find any online but I'd rather something a bit more stoney to be honest!

Cheers!!


----------



## AubreyGecko

I have slate and it leaves about an inch gap either side of the slabs I got some big pebbles and wedged them between the edge of the slate and the edge of the viv. Now my Leo has a little raised ledge of biggish flattish pebbles and she loves it


----------



## sianylou

I've been looking on topps tiles website and have found a ceramic 'clay effect' tile that is 44.7cm x 44.7cm. My tank is 45cm x 45cm so this might be perfect!! 

Does anyone know if ceramic tile is ok to use?? I can't see why it would be an issue but seemed worth a check!

This is the tile I'm looking at.


----------



## Artisan

sianylou said:


> I've been looking on topps tiles website and have found a ceramic 'clay effect' tile that is 44.7cm x 44.7cm. My tank is 45cm x 45cm so this might be perfect!!
> 
> Does anyone know if ceramic tile is ok to use?? I can't see why it would be an issue but seemed worth a check!
> 
> This is the tile I'm looking at.


 Are you using a glass exo terra viv - presuming so off the dimensions you have given?

If so....you might find the tile to big as im not sure if the 45x45 is from outside end to outside end....and not the internal dimensions taking into account the thickness of the glass either side.....so might need cutting...though ceramic tiles are fine to use as long as they aren't too thick : victory:


----------



## sianylou

Ahh yeah that's a good point!! I'll double check that tomorrow.

Might have to put it out there and see if anyone I know has a tile cutter anyway.. opens up a lot more options


----------



## retrobangs

sianylou said:


> Some fresh pics of Heath.
> 
> Investigating his mealies:
> image
> 
> pretending to be a rockstar  :
> image
> 
> 
> The first batch of slate arrived to replace the calci sand last week (another on the way) ..realised I'm going to need something underneath as the pieces aren't going to cover the whole floor, so a quick question.... would you guys go for lino or reptile carpet?? I'm erring towards the carpet at minute. Also can you get reptile carpet in other colours except green? I'm struggling to find any online but I'd rather something a bit more stoney to be honest!
> 
> Cheers!!


I love the pics. I use reptile carpet on shelves and Lino on floor. Lino easier to clean and I found when I had carpet on floor if I fed mealies on floor for Leo sometimes they'd catch their mouths. Not majorly. I think either is fine though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DragonFish66

devonreptiles said:


> Thought I would finally join the thread with a few photo's of one of my adult pairs. I have kept leopard geckos for over 20 years and still love them. My original pair are still alive and well and produce a few eggs every year even at 22 years old!!!! I will take a few pics of them soon.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> Available adult leopard gecko's - 0
> Available juvenile (2013) leopard gecko's - 4


Very nice! WE need to see more :mf_dribble:



TillyStar said:


> wow, stunning. the eyes!!!!!!! :flrt:


Cheers, Yer she's going to be a belta changing color so fast i think she's about 2 months old atm, gotta like the eyes! Wouldn't mind one with red eyes i think raptor and a blazing blizzard  two for next year :whistling2: Looks like i'll hit double figures with leos by the end of next year so should make some interesting hatchlings in the future


----------



## retrobangs

Thanks all for vivarium day. Need to to my morph day which I do by weekly at the moment. This time I'm doing patternless of any variation for example patternless, Murphy patternless, Tremper patternless etc 

If anyone had a patternless and doesn't mind me using the pic on the blog add it on this thread and say or message me 

Retrobangsandhergeckos.tumblr.com

On another note I'm moving this weekend does anyone have any recommendations to move my two Leo's and cause as little stress as poss. My new place is a fifteen min drive so not too far 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## creg

Bit worried about my leo guys could use some advice. For the last 2 weeks he's totally gone off his food, i've been feeding him a staple of large black crickets for a few months now he won't touch them, since he stopped eating the black crickets i have tried mealies, brown crickets and hoppers all of which he will not eat. The only thing i have seen him eat is wax worms but obviously i can't just keep feeding him those. Is it usual for a leo to go off their food for a few weeks?


----------



## bigdan110

i think its the time of year. one of mine has gone of food somewhat but still eat even if it is only one morio. dont know if leos have/need a proper brumation or not but sounds like thats what your gecko is doing. is it still active and looking healthy ?


----------



## creg

bigdan110 said:


> i think its the time of year. one of mine has gone of food somewhat but still eat even if it is only one morio. dont know if leos have/need a proper brumation or not but sounds like thats what your gecko is doing. is it still active and looking healthy ?


That's what i was thinking maybe it's just the time of year, he has no signs of illness whatsoever and still acting as usual except maybe sleeping a little longer. He is a decent weight too at 108 grams and only a year old.


----------



## bigdan110

creg said:


> That's what i was thinking maybe it's just the time of year, he has no signs of illness whatsoever and still acting as usual except maybe sleeping a little longer. He is a decent weight too at 108 grams and only a year old.


sounds like brumnation:2thumb: at that weight id image he could not eat for a few good months and be fine. my gfs male will do this for a month or too during the summer .... now that is confusing and hes only 50g odd always been a small gecko tho:lol2:


----------



## Piranha72

Supersnow 100% het tremper and eclipse


----------



## Piranha72

Tremper Supersnow.

"What? Meee?"


----------



## retrobangs

Piranha72 said:


> Tremper Supersnow.
> 
> "What? Meee?"
> 
> image


 Both gorgeous snows you have there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piranha72

retrobangs said:


> Both gorgeous snows you have there
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks  I'm a great fan of supersnows.


----------



## Artisan

Piranha72 said:


> Thanks  I'm a great fan of supersnows.


I LOVE supers, or anything with snow in too :flrt:


----------



## Marcia

I think snows are one my favourite morphs 


Sent from my iPhone inside my human vivarium


----------



## DragonFish66

Piranha72 said:


> Supersnow 100% het tremper and eclipse
> 
> 
> image





Piranha72 said:


> Tremper Supersnow.
> 
> "What? Meee?"
> 
> image


Gotta like super snows :mf_dribble: cant wait till mine gets bigger :2thumb:


----------



## BK80

I want a baby Super Snow so bad, but i've been struggling to ind one for months now


----------



## Artisan

BK80 said:


> I want a baby Super Snow so bad, but i've been struggling to ind one for months now


If you haven't found one by the next breeding season.....I should hopefully have some (fingers crossed) when I pair Winter & Valentina up (if all goes to plan!) Sometime in the first half of next year


----------



## Marcia

Same, I've 'fingers crossed' got super snows lined up for next year


Sent from my iPhone inside my human vivarium


----------



## Piranha72

I can't breed next year due to surgery but will definitely have baby supers and tremper supers the year after


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

Hey haven't managed to get on this thread in a while, been far too busy preparing for the arrival of this little boy who I've just named Raja:flrt:








Got a few updated pics of my Leo's as well,
Lily in her usual sleeping spot








And Ivy in her not so usual sleeping spot...








A few pics of Ivy out and about earlier
















She's put a lot of weight on recently which I'm really happy about as for me when I got her she was a tad on the skinny side, so hopefully she'll be up to weight for breeding season For some reason I don't have any updated pics of Bane, I'll have to put some up tomorrow


----------



## BretJordan

BK80 said:


> I want a baby Super Snow so bad, but i've been struggling to ind one for months now


I saw at least 5-6 from one breeders table at the last IHS! I was stuck between one and my extreme Sunglow.


----------



## Artisan

GoodbyeCourage said:


> Hey haven't managed to get on this thread in a while, been far too busy preparing for the arrival of this little boy who I've just named Raja:flrt:
> image
> Got a few updated pics of my Leo's as well,
> Lily in her usual sleeping spot
> image
> And Ivy in her not so usual sleeping spot...
> image
> A few pics of Ivy out and about earlier
> image
> image
> She's put a lot of weight on recently which I'm really happy about as for me when I got her she was a tad on the skinny side, so hopefully she'll be up to weight for breeding season For some reason I don't have any updated pics of Bane, I'll have to put some up tomorrow


Leos are looking fab......and that little boa is flippin gorgeous! Most my snakes are boas (look in my profile albums - they have an album each)....only have one snake that isnt :flrt: LOVE my boas ....lurve em!!!


----------



## Ryanb0401

BK80 said:


> I want a baby Super Snow so bad, but i've been struggling to ind one for months now



I'm not sure if I can say it here - but I had my eye on one from a "Kev Vernon" on Facebook. He had 3 babies available - might be worth getting in contact with him to see if he'll have any available soon/next season.


----------



## Artisan

Seren is growing into a lovely little chunk. 5 months old and now 52g


----------



## BK80

Artisan said:


> If you haven't found one by the next breeding season.....I should hopefully have some (fingers crossed) when I pair Winter & Valentina up (if all goes to plan!) Sometime in the first half of next year


Good god don't even tease me Rach, lol. The offspring of Winter will be Amazing :mf_dribble:



Ryanb0401 said:


> I'm not sure if I can say it here - but I had my eye on one from a "Kev Vernon" on Facebook. He had 3 babies available - might be worth getting in contact with him to see if he'll have any available soon/next season.


Thanks bud, I'll look him up on FB. If i can't find his profile, will you PM me a link to his details? Cheers :2thumb: ... Gotta get me a SS or i'll burst :whistling2:


----------



## Artisan

BK80 said:


> Good god don't even tease me Rach, lol. The offspring of Winter will be Amazing :mf_dribble:


I know! Would keep one myself only im hoping beyond hope that when I put Winter to Narcissa....that Narcissa proves out mack raptor rather then just raptor.....and pray that she gives me a bouncing baby total eclipse & a super raptor !


----------



## BK80

This little Chap is Polky. I haven't taken many snaps of him because when i first got him he was very skinny and nervous. Now he's just pushing the 25 gram mark and he's got a really chubby belly, lol... He's still very skittish but once he's been in my hands for a bit he settles down.

I think he's just a standard E.Macularius, No flashy morph... Or is he? Does anybody know exactly what Morph he is?... He is a real Cutey though 

Ugh, first pic's a bit blurry









"Hi everyone at RFUK, I'm Polky, Pleased to meet ya "

















Real chubby lil fella, What Morph is he?


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

Artisan said:


> Leos are looking fab......and that little boa is flippin gorgeous! Most my snakes are boas (look in my profile albums - they have an album each)....only have one snake that isnt :flrt: LOVE my boas ....lurve em!!!


Thank Wowee your boas are gorgeous:flrt: Thallulah is especialy beautiful, love her freckles Will definitely be getting more in the future. My little un's a dwarf his mum is a sonoran and his dad a nicaraguan/red tail columbian cross, so not really sure what that makes him... 

Just cleaned Ivy out and she's a little poser so here's a couple more pics of her
















Got some updated piccies of Bane too, but he's in shed at the moment so looking a tad dull. He's also put a whole lotta chunk on, could do with weighting them all really as I haven't done that in a while.


----------



## Naomi23jayne

BK80 said:


> This little Chap is Polky. I haven't taken many snaps of him because when i first got him he was very skinny and nervous. Now he's just pushing the 25 gram mark and he's got a really chubby belly, lol... He's still very skittish but once he's been in my hands for a bit he settles down.
> 
> I think he's just a standard E.Macularius, No flashy morph... Or is he? Does anybody know exactly what Morph he is?... He is a real Cutey though
> 
> Ugh, first pic's a bit blurry
> image
> 
> "Hi everyone at RFUK, I'm Polky, Pleased to meet ya "
> image
> image
> 
> Real chubby lil fella, What Morph is he?
> image


correct me if im wrong but it looks like he could be a gem snow : victory:


----------



## BK80

Naomi23jayne said:


> correct me if im wrong but it looks like he could be a gem snow : victory:


Thanks Naomi, I have no idea myself. He was sold to me as a Normal. He's super cute whatever he turns out to be


----------



## Naomi23jayne

BK80 said:


> Thanks Naomi, I have no idea myself. He was sold to me as a Normal. He's super cute whatever he turns out to be


yeah the normals ive seen are usually brighter/darker with more distinct grey/yellow pattern. but this one looks paler and like the gem snows ive been looking at getting  but i could be wrong as i havent got tons of experience


----------



## Big Red One

Naomi23jayne said:


> correct me if im wrong but it looks like he could be a gem snow : victory:


Very much doubt it.......

I'm pretty sure the seller would have labelled it as such if it was!

There's no way of telling just by a photo tbh.


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Went to Harry Potter studio tour. 
Stayed in hotel. 
Smaug went a night without food.
Got home.
Smaug looked at me with hate because I left him.
Got crickets out.
Smaug forgave me.

Story of my life.


----------



## Artisan

KingRedbeardI said:


> Went to Harry Potter studio tour.
> Stayed in hotel.
> Smaug went a night without food.
> Got home.
> Smaug looked at me with hate because I left him.
> Got crickets out.
> Smaug forgave me.
> 
> Story of my life.


 Oooh....what was the HP tour like? I love anything HP  (this fascination isn't healthy in a 40yo woman! but i am an eternal big kid)


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Artisan said:


> Oooh....what was the HP tour like? I love anything HP  (this fascination isn't healthy in a 40yo woman! but i am an eternal big kid)


It was good, more for kids really but I went with my other half for her birthday anyway haha. Mostly adults there. And a lot of foreigners - americans, germans etc. who flew over just to go there, so must be pretty popular 

It's supposedly some of the actual sets they used in the films, the great hall, dumbledore's office etc. but I couldn't tell whether they were just saying that. A lot of the actual props too, the bridge thingy, Harry's aunt and uncles house, the potter's cottage in godric's hollow, things like that. Was in there for a good 2 hours just looking at stuff so plenty more, I just have a terrible memory o.o

Oh, and BUTTERBEER. Which suspiciously tasted like coca cola with icecream... But it was nice for about 7 seconds


----------



## phil2

*Idea tempreature?*

Whats the hot tempreature meant to be on the hot side in c ? Is it about 31c?


----------



## KingRedbeardI

phil2 said:


> Whats the hot tempreature meant to be on the hot side in c ? Is it about 31c?


31-33c


----------



## phil2

Excellent, tanks nearly all set up, cant wait going to look for a leo tommorow or a few days, see whats out there, silly question but apart from color are albinos any different? Is that why there called albino for a reason?

And p.s can anyone post a chart or something with feeding , i dont know what age my leo will be yet but obviosly when i get one i wamt to know how many and how often crickets /mealies to feed?


----------



## KingRedbeardI

phil2 said:


> Excellent, tanks nearly all set up, cant wait going to look for a leo tommorow or a few days, see whats out there, silly question but apart from color are albinos any different? Is that why there called albino for a reason?
> 
> And p.s can anyone post a chart or something with feeding , i dont know what age my leo will be yet but obviosly when i get one i wamt to know how many and how often crickets /mealies to feed?


Yeah 31-33 is good you'll find it'll be a little warmer or colder at certain times of the day and certain times of the year but dont worry too much about that.

With Albino's I think they're just a bit more sensitive to light, someone else can hopefully step in and give you more info about that.

With food, it depends on the age and size of the leo itself, basic guidelines are to feed it live foods no bigger than the width between their eyes. Feed them crickets, locusts, mealworms etc. basically as much as they can eat every day, especially if it's a juvenile. They tend to let you know when they've had enough by losing interest in the food.


----------



## phil2

Yeah, im just worried i had one a long time ago and i think the liver was larger than it should be by like 2 times but i didnt get him young so think it may of been done before i had it but still wary, ok so senstive more to light , dont they have great eyesight as well? This isnt the time of year is it for leos? Im hoping pet shops will have a few though.


----------



## phil2

looking at sunglows, there gorgeous, but dont they fade when older, i do find albinos lovely looking


----------



## Jakenicholls

Going to be building my own mini 9 RUB rack for some leopard geckos. Have chosen to use heat cable, just need a little advice on what brand of heat cable people would recommend and what thermostat to use alongside it? 

Thanks


----------



## labmad

When i get some geckos i will use a habitat pulse stat with the heatmats in the vivs. I assume you can use these stats with heat cables too?? Which will keep the heat steady and constant rather than fluctuating


----------



## phil2

im just worried i had one a long time ago and i think the liver was larger than it should be by like 2 times but i didnt get him young so think it may of been done before i had it but still wary, ok so senstive more to light , dont they have great eyesight as well? This isnt the time of year is it for leos? Im hoping pet shops will have a few though.


----------



## labmad

phil2 said:


> im just worried i had one a long time ago and i think the liver was larger than it should be by like 2 times but i didnt get him young so think it may of been done before i had it but still wary, ok so senstive more to light , dont they have great eyesight as well? This isnt the time of year is it for leos? Im hoping pet shops will have a few though.


Take your time pal don't rush or impulse buy. Shops will have them all the time but if you wait a bit i guess private breeders will have more choice at cheaper than shop prices and full of advice to share and learn from - but i know what its like to wait, i am chopping at the bit myself


----------



## phil2

i know, i will wait but want to go tommorow and look , possibly get one if i like one if i dont ill wait, i looked at breeders though none are breeding haha! i just want to know when i get one how many i should be feeding and when. and i want to learn the calcium? if i ask in the pet shop im sure they will give me the one with and without D3 wont they? then il want to ask just about that here lol just to clarify


----------



## labmad

phil2 said:


> i know, i will wait but want to go tommorow and look , possibly get one if i like one if i dont ill wait, i looked at breeders though none are breeding haha! i just want to know when i get one how many i should be feeding and when. and i want to learn the calcium? if i ask in the pet shop im sure they will give me the one with and without D3 wont they? then il want to ask just about that here lol just to clarify


Not knocking shops but some are a lot more knowledgeable than others. At the mo i am researching things about leos and African fat tails as i want some of both in the near future so asking on here is a good thing and learning all the time. Ok i had reps before inc leos but its been 5+ years ago so need to refresh all knowledge and gain more at the same time as i am outta touch with everything. Not all info you get will be correct in the shops some will be excellent its knowing which is which and if your not sure yourself its an easy mistake to make.

Like you say go look ask questions and come to double check on here


----------



## phil2

im looking at going viper and vine in manc. i went warrington pets :S need i say anymore ! i know some are terrible like warrington telling me calci sand is great! it dissapears when leos eat it :S and so dusting is it complex is there a chart and also about feeding and what ages? i have the heat mat in and the temp reads 32c but it doesent feel that hot the floor, just warm :S


----------



## labmad

phil2 said:


> im looking at going viper and vine in manc. i went warrington pets :S need i say anymore ! i know some are terrible like warrington telling me calci sand is great! it dissapears when leos eat it :S and so dusting is it complex is there a chart and also about feeding and what ages? i have the heat mat in and the temp reads 32c but it doesent feel that hot the floor, just warm :S


Did you read that caresheet i put a link upto? Did it mention about supplements in there?


----------



## phil2

oh gosh totally forget (silly me , been a busy day setting it all up lol ) il go read now  im just to excited


----------



## Artisan

Took pics of a few of the girls and boys tonight while feeding....not the best pics as had a lamp on unfortunately.

My smallest baby....bold broken reverse stripe eclipse girly poss mack snow



Handsome jungle snake eyed eclipse het tremper boy getting bigger every day





A couple of the fatties


----------



## labmad

C'mon rach your just teasing us Leo virgins now.....not fair 



Artisan said:


> Took pics of a few of the girls and boys tonight while feeding....not the best pics as had a lamp on unfortunately.
> 
> My smallest baby....bold reverse stripe eclipse girly pss mack snow
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20131124_182906_zps3ea5694d.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Handsome jungle snake eyed eclipse het tremper boy getting bigger every day
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20131124_183735_zpsaf099a8b.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20131124_183727_zps66508d13.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> A couple of the fatties
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20131124_182522_zps0721e7b2.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20131124_182419_zps2391b81c.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20131124_182437_zpsa7f1a5f6.jpg]image[/URL]


----------



## Artisan

labmad said:


> C'mon rach your just teasing us Leo virgins now.....not fair


 :lol2: I actually took the fattie pics for you


----------



## phil2

whats a hybino leo? lol


----------



## labmad

Artisan said:


> :lol2: I actually took the fattie pics for you


Aww thanks a bunch appreciate that  i love the fatties but don't see many around sadly 

Do people still keep the giant morphs of leos these days, years ago they were the rage but don't notice them now really - maybe the new expensive morphs overshadow them now??


----------



## labmad

phil2 said:


> whats a hybino leo? lol


Is it a hypo x albino?


----------



## Neoki

Hey all,

Ponyo was caught in the act of the shed.


























What morph would you say.

I guess at Tremper Albino


----------



## labmad

Nice Leo but how do you tell the difference between a tremper albino and a normal albino or a rainwater etc


----------



## Artisan

labmad said:


> Aww thanks a bunch appreciate that  i love the fatties but don't see many around sadly
> 
> Do people still keep the giant morphs of leos these days, years ago they were the rage but don't notice them now really - maybe the new expensive morphs overshadow them now??


 I have a female tremper murphys patternless from giant lines. She's gorgeous. There are still some about : victory:


----------



## phil2

it must be yeah, awesome!


----------



## Artisan

Neoki said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Ponyo was caught in the act of the shed.
> 
> image
> image
> image
> 
> What morph would you say.
> 
> I guess at Tremper Albino


 From those pics alone I would say tremper too. She looks like she has almost black pupils....but you will know if this is correct or if it's just bad lighting.


----------



## labmad

Artisan said:


> I have a female tremper murphys patternless from giant lines. She's gorgeous. There are still some about : victory:


Nice one so you have some hefties not just fatties 

How many.leos you have in.total? You must charge an entry fee to get in your house with such a collection


----------



## Artisan

labmad said:


> Nice Leo but how do you tell the difference between a tremper albino and a normal albino or a rainwater etc


 Bell eye



Tremper eye



I only have one Bell (rescue) these have deep red pupils and pinky eyes with redder veins running through, trempers have darker pupils that look black and silvery pink eyes with a darker vein. I don't have rainwaters to show pics but these are slightly different again. It can be confusing as there can be so much variation in the colours and one can be confused for another. Patterning and colour can also differ between strains. Bells eyes just look so "glowy" that's the only way I can describe it....they have a glow about them.


----------



## Neoki

I will be posting some pictures of each one of my geckos. I would like to know the exact (close as possible) morphs of each.


----------



## Jakenicholls

can anybody tell me what size tubs they use for egg laying?


----------



## labmad

Thanks rach, sometimes the subtle differences give the answer - Blimey i have so much to learn 




Artisan said:


> Bell eye
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20131103_160604_zps2631ba37.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Tremper eye
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20131103_160358_zpse7e04e8e.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> I only have one Bell (rescue) these have deep red pupils and pinky eyes with redder veins running through, trempers have darker pupils that look black and silvery pink eyes with a darker vein. I don't have rainwaters to show pics but these are slightly different again. It can be confusing as there can be so much variation in the colours and one can be confused for another. Patterning and colour can also differ between strains. Bells eyes just look so "glowy" that's the only way I can describe it....they have a glow about them.


----------



## Artisan

labmad said:


> Nice one so you have some hefties not just fatties
> 
> How many.leos you have in.total? You must charge an entry fee to get in your house with such a collection


Lol....I have 18 including the fatties. Every single one is different, no 2 are the same and all have been very carefully selected....except for the Bell albino who was a rescue....he is my daughters pet though.

More will come as I have dibs on some that wont even be born for a few years off my good friend Lovlight. Also keeping room for my own holdbacks I will be keeping 

But yes its quite a houseful with all the boas and spiders I also keep


----------



## labmad

Artisan said:


> Lol....I have 18 including the fatties. Every single one is different, no 2 are the same and all have been very carefully selected....except for the Bell albino who was a rescue....he is my daughters pet though.
> 
> More will come as I have dibs on some that wont even be born for a few years off my good friend Lovlight. Also keeping room for my own holdbacks I will be keeping
> 
> But yes its quite a houseful with all the boas and spiders I also keep


Nice - id certainly buy an entry ticket lol  although i don't really do snakes and def not spiders its taken 38yrs of training to be able to take house spiders outside but them bad boys you have would have me crying like a baby.....


----------



## Artisan

labmad said:


> Nice - id certainly buy an entry ticket lol  although i don't really do snakes and def not spiders its taken 38yrs of training to be able to take house spiders outside but them bad boys you have would have me crying like a baby.....


Spiders aren't so bad...my OH had an extreme phobia of spiders and would scream like a big girly if he even saw one.... but last year he was really ill/coma in hospital after a brain haemorrhage......he woke up with no fear but instead - a fascination for spiders. So much so that he now has his own and has handled a few of mine and I was allowed to get my collection up to around 14 Ts now


----------



## labmad

Artisan said:


> Spiders aren't so bad...my OH had an extreme phobia of spiders and would scream like a big girly if he even saw one.... but last year he was really ill/coma in hospital after a brain haemorrhage......he woke up with no fear but instead - a fascination for spiders. So much so that he now has his own and has handled a few of mine and I was allowed to get my collection up to around 14 Ts now


Blimey.when.you.put it like that a spider phobia is Nowt ....hope the oh is now fighting fit and well


----------



## Maria71

Hi all just wondering how often you all do a total viv clean out, and clean the hides and what you use , also what do you use to clean the glass.
Am doing a spot clean every time they poop and a whole clean every 2 weeks .


----------



## BK80

Maria71 said:


> Hi all just wondering how often you all do a total viv clean out, and clean the hides and what you use , also what do you use to clean the glass.
> Am doing a spot clean every time they poop and a whole clean every 2 weeks .


Every 2 weeks is fine. That's when i do mine, every second Sunday. Just keep up on the spot cleans and you're good to go. Hygiene in the Viv is largely down to the Substrate you use. That's why Lino/Tile is recommended as it's so easy for spot clean and complete cleaning. Rep Carpet looks ok and is safe, but it can get a bit yukky after only a short period.


----------



## AubreyGecko

I'm relatively new to keeping my leo, she has a healthy appetite poops and sheds fine but I've never seen her drink, and in the last couple of days, it might be my imagination but she's put weight on around the tummy and lost it from her tail. Should I be freaking out or is this normal? She has perms any access to a water bowl and I spray every night.


----------



## Neoki

Hey all,

Posted in the shelve thread by mistake.

Below is a video of my setup. 

I have allowed the meal worms to be housed alot better and will try to breed.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ey3msBB0gQ8


----------



## phil2

Heres a pic of my 6 month old gecko sunglow i just got today :d how cute! P.s the second pic is the pet shop, i dont have him on bark


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

phil2 said:


> Heres a pic of my 6 month old gecko sunglow i just got today :d how cute! P.s the second pic is the pet shop, i dont have him on bark
> 
> [URL=http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps6150d554.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps7148ad95.jpg]image[/URL]


That is the cutest little gecko in the world:flrt:
Love sunglows


----------



## phil2

He is adorable . Any names welcome?


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

He looks like a Milo to me I dunno I take forever choosing names


----------



## AubreyGecko

He looks like an Archie to me


----------



## phil2

Aww yeah i know i do, hes 6 months old lol can i just double check so im feeding him every other day, im dusting how often? I have nutrobol and komodo preiumum i was sold, Which one goes in the tank and which one do I dust the crickets with? Thanks


----------



## Neoki

Lovely looking Gecko. 

Phil I would put the komodo Premium in the tank and the neutrobol to dust twice a week.


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

Or you could get Repashy calcium plus and dust every feed with it and leave the Komodo in the viv:whistling2:


----------



## phil2

Oh gosh ? Ha so is it correct to dust with nutrobol and komodo in tank? Should i get these all the time?


----------



## Neoki

Get the Repashy Calcium as mentioned once you run out. You can then dust with that aswell as leaving in the viv


----------



## phil2

Ahh ok that in all pet shops? But until then its ok to use nutrobal and komodo? Nutrobol in tank and komodo dusting twixe a week?


----------



## Neoki

Guess the morphs please 

First we have Archer

















Mid Shed


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

Don't put nutrobal in the tank as they can overdose on it! If the Komodo is pure calcium leave that in the viv 24/7, if not purchase some pure calcium. As I said before Repashy calcium plus can be used to dust every feed and is what most keepers on here will recommend


----------



## labmad

phil2 said:


> He is adorable . Any names welcome?


Nice Leo pal 

Looks like a Suarez to me he's in fire just like the colour of the Gecko


----------



## phil2

Ok so rephashy calcium i can get that from pets at home cant i? And if thats to dust so what one to go innthe tank? And thanks lab mad any idea what he may look like when older


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

Pretty sure you can get it from [email protected] yeah, if not you can order it off the Internet you just need pure calcium in the tank 24/7


----------



## Neoki

Phil I would recommend buying stuff online from places like 

swell reptiles or livefoodsbypost


----------



## Neoki

As for the repashy stuff...

Repashy Super Foods : Crested Geckos | Multivitamins & Calcium for reptiles

Get this to go inside your vivarium with the geckos

Repashy Calcium Plus Super Foods | Reptiles Vitamin & Calcium Supplement

And this for gutloading your feeders

Repashy Superload | Panther Chameleon Diet | Repashy Super Foods


----------



## Neoki

Neoki said:


> Guess the morphs please
> 
> First we have Archer
> 
> image
> image
> Mid Shed
> 
> image



What are your guesses on the morph?


----------



## phil2

Will do but i thought u needed one calcium in tank and another kind to dust?


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

You do you need a multivitamin to dust and pure calcium in the tank


----------



## Neoki

*Tesla*

Next Up we have Tesla the Albino of some sort 


I think Aberrant Albino


----------



## sianylou

This may be a silly question, but..

Is tail size the best indicator that my Leo's doing ok weightwise?

I think he looks quite slim compared to a lot of Leos on here but he's only 5 months and seems to have gained a bit of girth on his tail, so I'm not sure if it's just age?!

Side view









Back(ish) view


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

Neoki said:


> What are your guesses on the morph?


Super hypo carrot tail? I'm not great with morphs tho: victory:


----------



## phil2

But for now its nutrobol in tank and komodo to dust?


----------



## Neoki

Other way round phil


----------



## bigdan110

Dust with nutrobol do not leave it in the tank unless you want ur gecko to od

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## phil2

Ok nutrobol dusting twice a week, and should i feed him so many each night or as many he wants, whats a limit?


----------



## Neoki

What are you feeding him?


----------



## phil2

Crickets il do mealies too, he was on crickets locusts and calciworms in pets hop I won't do calci worms never heard of them


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

I usually offer my adult Leo's 5 med locusts every other day, some will scoff them the others may just have one and leave the rest. Just put a few in and remove any he doesn't eat


----------



## Neoki

Ok,

I would keep a little dish of mealworms in throughout the day and then at feed time take these out and replace with crickets or locusts.

Mix it up as each feeder has different movement patterns and keeps the gecko entertained.

I find when dusting the crickets, just open the plastic tub slightly and pop in the dusting powder (not too much) and shake the hell out of the container.


----------



## phil2

Yeah he's 6 months old so that'll be the same? As adult?
Sounds good neoko ill do that


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

Calci worms are a good feeder! Wouldn't say the same about crickets tho, they have a nasty habit of biting sleeping geckos and make such a racket! I feed my lot locusts and mealies all gutloaded with the occasional waxwork every couple of weeks


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

phil2 said:


> Yeah he's 6 months old so that'll be the same? As adult?
> Sounds good neoko ill do that


He might take a few less but roughly the same yeah


----------



## phil2

Thanks everyone , I will vary it


----------



## Neoki

I would take anything other than mealies out when they are sleeping


----------



## phil2

Oh I will defemtly


----------



## labmad

For those clued up on morphs and genetics what makes a sunglow? What makes a tangerine tornado intact i am thinking what other patternlesss but very bright morphs are there and what makes them up please?

Thinking well ahead for future projects with the above - but a fave of mine supersnows are already on my list of wants


----------



## phil2

I just got a sunglow there gorgeous, there not rare though are they? Even though no pet shops anywhere near me had one


----------



## retrobangs

Finally moved this weekend. First time me and my OH's first place living alone yay. Obviously with our two baby girls. They're still settling in but hopefully they will be back to themselves in no time. 

Anyone else noticed how unsociable they can be in winter lol. I miss summer but not for me, for them. Alura is out tonight though, it's cute as she's all nervy and even though she now has a whole room in which she can roam without restriction, she's sticking close to us. Bless the baby. 

Updates on retrobangsandhergeckos.tumblr.com 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weebilbo

This is my wee leo called lizzie, not exactly sure ho old she is now possible just over a year, this is her when i first got her  

exploring her tank for the first time ever 



and this is her now a wee chunk lol


----------



## retrobangs

phil2 said:


> Heres a pic of my 6 month old gecko sunglow i just got today :d how cute! P.s the second pic is the pet shop, i dont have him on bark
> 
> [URL=http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps6150d554.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps7148ad95.jpg]image[/URL]


Haha what an epic shot, such a little cutie


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdan110

Someone mention snows ? Go on then  









couldn't resist lol 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## labmad

Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow 

Lovely supersnow  i will be round.tonight with me swag bag


----------



## Jakenicholls

labmad said:


> For those clued up on morphs and genetics what makes a sunglow? What makes a tangerine tornado intact i am thinking what other patternlesss but very bright morphs are there and what makes them up please?
> 
> Thinking well ahead for future projects with the above - but a fave of mine supersnows are already on my list of wants


Sunglows is the short name for a Super Hypo Tangerine that also has any one of three strains of albino in it, so you can have a;

Rainwater Sunglow
Tremper Sunglow
Bell Sunglow

They normally have about 15% or more carroting (orange) in the tail as well


----------



## phil2

Just fred my gecko 5 crickets, im terrified of overfeeding as my last one would eat and eat and i doubt they kmow they had wnough in some ways, he yawned though twicw while doing it is that ok and he sometimes shuts one eye lol, i just never know how many to feed him!


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

Feed him as many as he'll eat, don't worry about over feeding unless he's starting to look abit too podgey:lol2: But as he's young he'll be using all the food you give him for growth so wouldn't worry


----------



## phil2

I know just looks tiny then when he eats so many crickets you think how can he eat so many haha


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Massive congratulations to Smaug for shedding without needing any help this time round  :lol2:


----------



## Artisan

A couple more awfully dim pictures from the other night

Dante - Tremper boy chunkster, love this boy...he's my main snuggler.





And my lil Mack eclipse - Michonne, Hasn't been with me long but has settled in a treat and is ultra friendy....not to mention beautiful little face, her black eyes are like dark mirrors and she has a cute white nose.


----------



## bigdan110

Just had pebbles out for about an hour as she was waving at me to come out. Anyone else have leos that like a day time stomp around the bed ?

































She then decided to climb my beard  really happy with how shes calmed down when I got her she would run from my hand 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## AubreyGecko

Hi

Can anyone tell me what my girly is? She was sold to me as normal and I don't really care but wanted to know 

http://s1024.photobucket.com/user/B...Uploads/image_zpsff470b52.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## Naomi23jayne

KingRedbeardI said:


> Went to Harry Potter studio tour.
> Stayed in hotel.
> Smaug went a night without food.
> Got home.
> Smaug looked at me with hate because I left him.
> Got crickets out.
> Smaug forgave me.
> 
> Story of my life.


so jealous i want to go so bad :blush:


----------



## phil2

do most people here have just a heat mat? and no bulb, It just feels like the heat mat doesent heat enough sometimes only the floor, and also the temp is about 32c someties dipping is it very important for it to at night? and my gecko is about 5 inches is it true that means he should be eating 10 crickets or mealies (as a guide) every 2 nights then when hes how old should I shift it to maybe 3 times a week ( is that right for a adult) thanks


----------



## Artisan

phil2 said:


> do most people here have just a heat mat? and no bulb, It just feels like the heat mat doesent heat enough sometimes only the floor, and also the temp is about 32c someties dipping is it very important for it to at night? and my gecko is about 5 inches is it true that means he should be eating 10 crickets or mealies (as a guide) every 2 nights then when hes how old should I shift it to maybe 3 times a week ( is that right for a adult) thanks


 We feel heat different to reptiles as they are cold blooded. What is barely warm to us...is a lot warmer to them. 32c is the lower end but should be fine. Leave a bowl of well dusted mealworms in at all times so it can help itself, don't restrict food for a youngster as they grow fast so eat a lot more. Feed other things like bugs every other night...how many is up to you and you will learn over time how many to put in as you will see how many he eats per time.


----------



## phil2

yeah im just so worried about overfeeding, il be dusting and have calcium in too, you have saw my pics of my leo on another thread I think, can you tell hes a sunglow? he is beautifull lol any idea what he may look like when older, hope he keeps the orange tail


----------



## labmad

phil2 said:


> yeah im just so worried about overfeeding, il be dusting and have calcium in too, you have saw my pics of my leo on another thread I think, can you tell hes a sunglow? he is beautifull lol any idea what he may look like when older, hope he keeps the orange tail
> [URL="http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps9b082098.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps7148ad95.jpg"]image[/URL]


 Looks a nice leo there pal - I will be keeping mine of lino or similar when I get some next year 

I think its going to stay pretty much the same looks wise, maybe get a bit brighter and a bit more colour on the tail I am not sure, but its a looker you have there 

PS - listen to Artisan she's a very wise and knowledgeable lady and is a great source to learn from for newbies like us :no1:


----------



## Artisan

phil2 said:


> yeah im just so worried about overfeeding, il be dusting and have calcium in too, you have saw my pics of my leo on another thread I think, can you tell hes a sunglow? he is beautifull lol any idea what he may look like when older, hope he keeps the orange tail
> [URL="http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps9b082098.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps7148ad95.jpg"]image[/URL]


Looks sunglow to me....will look similar to this girl when adult


----------



## phil2

yeah can I just say that's not my substrate that was In the pet shop hes on repti carpet with me! he is a stunner, and bieleve me artisan has been so helpful id be lost without her!


----------



## labmad

phil2 said:


> yeah can I just say that's not my substrate that was In the pet shop hes on repti carpet with me! he is a stunner, and bieleve me artisan has been so helpful id be lost without her!


 no worries pal - your right artisan is like the Yoda of the leo world :lol2:


----------



## Artisan

labmad said:


> no worries pal - your right artisan is like the Yoda of the leo world :lol2:


 I was mentored by 2 people I highly respect (Lovlight of Seraphim geckos and Loonymoony of Moon geckos) so what I know is thanks to them 

Incidently....I call Lunar Yoda too :lol2:


----------



## phil2

Nope says its a dusting one :/ ill go pets at home tommorow near me and get the one thats not to dust, repashy,


----------



## labmad

Artisan said:


> I was mentored by 2 people I highly respect (Lovlight of Seraphim geckos and Loonymoony of Moon geckos) so what I know is thanks to them
> 
> Incidently....I call Lunar Yoda too :lol2:


 respect where respect is due people - long live the family of leo yoda's ........I feel like one of them crazy wookies learning my trade :2thumb:


----------



## bigdan110

anyone here have any expierience with giants ? my 2 girls are around 71 grams each and come from giant x supergiant parents.i got them as giants and i think they have plenty of skin to grow into yet. but i dont understand the genetics with giants. are there any key indicators of giant genetics other than weight /lenght. 

i am hopeing to breed these 2 next breeding season and want to understand the last part of the genetics for them. hopeing to prove out a few hets as my 3 geckos are all 66% for raptor and blizzard. 

the females should be just under 2 years by the time they have been pre conditioned and mated. and yes before anyone asked i will have everything in place for eggs/juviniles before i even pair them up with my male :no1:


----------



## labmad

bigdan110 said:


> anyone here have any expierience with giants ? my 2 girls are around 71 grams each and come from giant x supergiant parents.i got them as giants and i think they have plenty of skin to grow into yet. but i dont understand the genetics with giants. are there any key indicators of giant genetics other than weight /lenght.
> 
> i am hopeing to breed these 2 next breeding season and want to understand the last part of the genetics for them. hopeing to prove out a few hets as my 3 geckos are all 66% for raptor and blizzard.
> 
> the females should be just under 2 years by the time they have been pre conditioned and mated. and yes before anyone asked i will have everything in place for eggs/juviniles before i even pair them up with my male :no1:


Any pics pal?

Also what do you mean please when you say you condition them before breeding - is it just fattening them up a bit due to the weight lost with breeding?


----------



## bigdan110

from what ive read its allowing extra food + calcium to allow for proper devolopment of eggs for the first few weeks after a winter cooldown/ovulation. if im wrong feel free to tell me lol we all know the internets full of its share of bad info :devil::devil::devil:


----------



## labmad

bigdan110 said:


> from what ive read its allowing extra food + calcium to allow for proper devolopment of eggs for the first few weeks after a winter cooldown/ovulation. if im wrong feel free to tell me lol we all know the internets full of its share of bad info :devil::devil::devil:


Lol - something else i need to.read up on - winter cooldown


----------



## bigdan110

ur leos will probably do this them selves they seem to be well intune with the weather here mine are allready starting to slowdown and eat less. if i remember a lot of breeders on here dont bother with brumation or cooling down and dont see any differences in breeding behavour. im sure one of the yoda's will be on and correct/comfirm this fairly soon :2thumb:


----------



## labmad

bigdan110 said:


> ur leos will probably do this them selves they seem to be well intune with the weather here mine are allready starting to slowdown and eat less. if i remember a lot of breeders on here dont bother with brumation or cooling down and dont see any differences in breeding behavour. im sure one of the yoda's will be on and correct/comfirm this fairly soon :2thumb:


Hmmm where are the yoda gang - how dare they have time off


----------



## Mr Chad

Yo peeps!

I am still alive just been busy with turning 30! 

Leo's are all good, starting to slow down a bit ready for the winter. Lucy still eating like mad but penny has become a chunky lil recluse. Hardly see her.


In response to above, think people only cool if they are breeding.


----------



## bigdan110

i know brumnation helps with most species to induce breeding behavior and increses sucsess rates with some of the more difficult species. but i swear i have read a few of the bigger breeders commenting about thier sucsess with out the need specifically in leos. sure its one of the yoda's :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:
were not worthy :2thumb:


----------



## labmad

Have we got many big breeders in here? i know artisan is and the couple she mentioned in earlier post - the ones i have heard of but are not on here are Ron Temper, Jamie Swords and The Urban Gecko.....


----------



## Artisan

labmad said:


> Have we got many big breeders in here? i know artisan is and the couple she mentioned in earlier post - the ones i have heard of but are not on here are Ron Temper, Jamie Swords and The Urban Gecko.....


I am FAR from a big breeder labmad. Im really flattered by your compliments though haha but I don't intend to be a big breeder either...just a very passionate small hobby breeder on a small scale :blush:


----------



## bigdan110

look up sasobek on youtube you see his geckos that is a breeder ......


----------



## labmad

Artisan said:


> I am FAR from a big breeder labmad. Im really flattered by your compliments though haha but I don't intend to be a big breeder either...just a very passionate small hobby breeder on a small scale :blush:


Wrong choice of words on my part - maybe should have said very keen hobbyists lol

I will look on YouTube at somepoint too - i enjoy looking at others collections and learning as i go


----------



## bigdan110

I'm Just a Normal Guy With 600+ Geckos in His Basement - YouTube

600 od geckos id hate to see his bills


----------



## danp1983

How big do I need to grow a juvanile untill I can introduce it to my main viv with my other wleos who are all adult and sub adults


----------



## Artisan

labmad said:


> Wrong choice of words on my part - maybe should have said very keen hobbyists lol
> 
> I will look on YouTube at somepoint too - i enjoy looking at others collections and learning as i go


 
:lol2: :2thumb:


----------



## TillyStar

*Having to rehome one of my leos*

Hello friends.... This is a very sad day for me and a warning to any tenants. I have found out I will have to rehome one of my leos because my landlady will only let me keep two. When I first asked my managing estate agent about getting lizards, he said he wouldn’t have to ask her permission because lizards aren’t allergy-inducing, but stupidly I never got it in writing and after having sent the recent annual flat inspection photos to the landlady she went mad, turns out she hates lizards (and snakes) and it has taken all the persuasion to let me keep even two. I mean, it makes no difference to her whatsoever!?! I think she's doing it out of spite 

I am so angry and upset, and with myself too for not getting it in writing (just didn’t think I’d need to as it’s not a cat or a dog – i.e. no fur!!), but I can’t risk keeping all three as I am a single full-time parent to a toddler and recently broke up with my partner (on my birthday, no less), so will have nowhere to go if I get evicted and I know from experience no one will take me on because I am currently on housing benefit, I have tried to move before and can’t risk becoming homeless. 

After much contemplation I have decided to put up my gorgeous Siri and viv for rehoming, as Ralph was my first and Scarlett is my favourite, also Siri is only 5 months so should adjust more quickly than the others. 
I have put a note up in Lizards For Sale but I also wanted to warn others, to make sure no one else ends up in this situation – to always get agreement to have ANY pet in writing unless your contract states you can have pets. Learn from my stupid mistake! 

If anyone might be interested, there's an ad in the lizards for sale on here, here is my little girl and her viv.


----------



## Big Red One

Obi Wan here.:mf_dribble:

Can someone collate all the questions raised recently on this thread into a 'leo quick questions' thread and I'll try and answer............

cba doing it by trawling across various posts! :lol2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## retrobangs

labmad said:


> Hmmm where are the yoda gang - how dare they have time off


Lol who are the yoda gang I'm intrigued 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artisan

danp1983 said:


> How big do I need to grow a juvanile untill I can introduce it to my main viv with my other wleos who are all adult and sub adults


 You don't ....you grow it in its own viv, alone ....as this is the way they like to be. They don't need/like require company being solitary animals. Go and read some info on cohabiting gone wrong in leopard geckos/ stress of cohabiting them/injuries sustained caused by dominance issues/dominance behaviour....and just to add onto the end, stress and issues caused by underage/unconditioned breeding in leos - if you mix sexes : victory:


----------



## retrobangs

TillyStar said:


> Hello friends.... This is a very sad day for me and a warning to any tenants. I have found out I will have to rehome one of my leos because my landlady will only let me keep two. When I first asked my managing estate agent about getting lizards, he said he wouldn’t have to ask her permission because lizards aren’t allergy-inducing, but stupidly I never got it in writing and after having sent the recent annual flat inspection photos to the landlady she went mad, turns out she hates lizards (and snakes) and it has taken all the persuasion to let me keep even two. I mean, it makes no difference to her whatsoever!?! I think she's doing it out of spite
> 
> I am so angry and upset, and with myself too for not getting it in writing (just didn’t think I’d need to as it’s not a cat or a dog – i.e. no fur!!), but I can’t risk keeping all three as I am a single full-time parent to a toddler and recently broke up with my partner (on my birthday, no less), so will have nowhere to go if I get evicted and I know from experience no one will take me on because I am currently on housing benefit, I have tried to move before and can’t risk becoming homeless.
> 
> After much contemplation I have decided to put up my gorgeous Siri and viv for rehoming, as Ralph was my first and Scarlett is my favourite, also Siri is only 5 months so should adjust more quickly than the others.
> I have put a note up in Lizards For Sale but I also wanted to warn others, to make sure no one else ends up in this situation – to always get agreement to have ANY pet in writing unless your contract states you can have pets. Learn from my stupid mistake!
> 
> If anyone might be interested, there's an ad in the lizards for sale on here, here is my little girl and her viv.
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/P1080804_zpse15110fa.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/P1080805_zps0f634d64.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/P1080918_zpsf4e716b6.jpg]image[/URL]


God sweety that's dreadful. I feel so sad for you. Where do you live? Are you anywhere near me at all xxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artisan

TillyStar said:


> Hello friends.... This is a very sad day for me and a warning to any tenants. I have found out I will have to rehome one of my leos because my landlady will only let me keep two. When I first asked my managing estate agent about getting lizards, he said he wouldn’t have to ask her permission because lizards aren’t allergy-inducing, but stupidly I never got it in writing and after having sent the recent annual flat inspection photos to the landlady she went mad, turns out she hates lizards (and snakes) and it has taken all the persuasion to let me keep even two. I mean, it makes no difference to her whatsoever!?! I think she's doing it out of spite
> 
> I am so angry and upset, and with myself too for not getting it in writing (just didn’t think I’d need to as it’s not a cat or a dog – i.e. no fur!!), but I can’t risk keeping all three as I am a single full-time parent to a toddler and recently broke up with my partner (on my birthday, no less), so will have nowhere to go if I get evicted and I know from experience no one will take me on because I am currently on housing benefit, I have tried to move before and can’t risk becoming homeless.
> 
> After much contemplation I have decided to put up my gorgeous Siri and viv for rehoming, as Ralph was my first and Scarlett is my favourite, also Siri is only 5 months so should adjust more quickly than the others.
> I have put a note up in Lizards For Sale but I also wanted to warn others, to make sure no one else ends up in this situation – to always get agreement to have ANY pet in writing unless your contract states you can have pets. Learn from my stupid mistake!
> 
> If anyone might be interested, there's an ad in the lizards for sale on here, here is my little girl and her viv.
> 
> [URL="http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/P1080804_zpse15110fa.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL="http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/P1080805_zps0f634d64.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL="http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/P1080918_zpsf4e716b6.jpg"]image[/URL]


 Awful for you hun, sorry to hear this  Major bummer. I'm sure you will find her a wonderful home *big hugs*


----------



## lupi lou

Tilly star am so sorry to hear you landlady is being so difficult, it's not like they are going to damage the propriety like a cat or dog could. I hope you find a nice new home for your beautiful girl


----------



## labmad

retrobangs said:


> Lol who are the yoda gang I'm intrigued
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


the Leo people full of proper knowledge i guess - Now then are you one of the.select few miss retrobangs :lol2:


----------



## retrobangs

Mr Chad said:


> Yo peeps!
> 
> I am still alive just been busy with turning 30!
> 
> Leo's are all good, starting to slow down a bit ready for the winter. Lucy still eating like mad but penny has become a chunky lil recluse. Hardly see her.
> 
> 
> In response to above, think people only cool if they are breeding.


Awww happy belated birthday. Lol ah us non breeders are cool too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

labmad said:


> the Leo people full of proper knowledge i guess - Now then are you one of the.select few miss retrobangs :lol2:


Haha thank you. I owe a lot to artisan and I know she learned a lot from lovlight and another member. Think after pestering enough people and reading enough books it's easy to gain lots of gecko knowledge. My two always have tricks up their scales though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Chad

retrobangs said:


> Awww happy belated birthday. Lol ah us non breeders are cool too
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers chick :2thumb:

Yep we're all cool too. Although I'm not sure 30 and cool go together :lol2:

Tilly, sorry to hear that. Landlords can be real :censor::censor::censor: especially through agencies. I've had bad experiences in the past. Hope you get sorted quickly. Sure one of the good owners on here will have her and keep in touch.


----------



## Big Red One

I have answers..............

Ask me and I will share


----------



## bigdan110

bigdan110 said:


> anyone here have any expierience with giants ? my 2 girls are around 71 grams each and come from giant x supergiant parents.i got them as giants and i think they have plenty of skin to grow into yet. but i dont understand the genetics with giants. are there any key indicators of giant genetics other than weight /lenght.
> 
> i am hopeing to breed these 2 next breeding season and want to understand the last part of the genetics for them. hopeing to prove out a few hets as my 3 geckos are all 66% for raptor and blizzard.
> 
> the females should be just under 2 years by the time they have been pre conditioned and mated. and yes before anyone asked i will have everything in place for eggs/juviniles before i even pair them up with my male :no1:


 quote myself :lol2:


----------



## Mr Chad

bigdan110 said:


> quote myself :lol2:


As far as I know it's just genetics and proving it out through breeding. Some people say 100g by 1 year (I think that's it) is your benchmark but there is no sure fire way. 

Loads get sold as giants, can only tell if you've seen the parents


----------



## bigdan110

The 2girls in question

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Red One

My thoughts on genetic giants are similar to leprachauns and unicorns...........


:whistling2:


----------



## retrobangs

Mr Chad said:


> Cheers chick :2thumb:
> 
> Yep we're all cool too. Although I'm not sure 30 and cool go together :lol2:
> 
> Tilly, sorry to hear that. Landlords can be real :censor::censor::censor: especially through agencies. I've had bad experiences in the past. Hope you get sorted quickly. Sure one of the good owners on here will have her and keep in touch.


Lol ah dunno think 30 may be the new cool. Let's face it puking 20 year olds that can't do their alphabet and tango their skin aren't cool haha - that's what this area seems to maintain in their twenties. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdan110

Mr Chad said:


> As far as I know it's just genetics and proving it out through breeding. Some people say 100g by 1 year (I think that's it) is your benchmark but there is no sure fire way.
> 
> Loads get sold as giants, can only tell if you've seen the parents


thought it was 100 for male 60-70 for females ? one of the reasons i want clarification google leaves to much doubt. hopefully they will prove out giant :2thumb:


----------



## labmad

Speaking of books / are there any decent ones.for leos?


----------



## Mr Chad

bigdan110 said:


> thought it was 100 for male 60-70 for females ? one of the reasons i want clarification google leaves to much doubt. hopefully they will prove out giant :2thumb:


That may be it. It's not an area I've read up on in a while. Very hard to find any near me. I've never see a confirmed giant in the flesh.


----------



## bigdan110

ive seen recomendations for trempers book tho the price tag is high. tho i dont know how current it is:lol2:


----------



## retrobangs

labmad said:


> Speaking of books / are there any decent ones.for leos?


I have ron trempers new book leopard geckos the next generations. Fab book. Lot of content about breeding but with there's in depth morph descriptions and heating and feeding advice. Mentions winter with Leo's and all sorts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdan110

retrobangs said:


> I have ron trempers new book leopard geckos the next generations. Fab book. Lot of content about breeding but with there's in depth morph descriptions and heating and feeding advice. Mentions winter with Leo's and all sorts.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


how much did you pick it up for ? is it current and up to date ?


----------



## TillyStar

retrobangs said:


> God sweety that's dreadful. I feel so sad for you. Where do you live? Are you anywhere near me at all xxx
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks bab... i am just bewildered and distraught. so incredibly unreasonable!!! it just seems so spiteful, she's always been awkward, but this takes the biscuit. i'm in london, wimbledon way.



Artisan said:


> Awful for you hun, sorry to hear this  Major bummer. I'm sure you will find her a wonderful home *big hugs*


thanks, i hold onto that - that she will be just as happy elsewhere, it's me who will miss her.


----------



## labmad

retrobangs said:


> I have ron trempers new book leopard geckos the next generations. Fab book. Lot of content about breeding but with there's in depth morph descriptions and heating and feeding advice. Mentions winter with Leo's and all sorts.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's the title and where do you buy it from please - will look into getting it but wanna get the.right one in case he has a few titles out?

')


----------



## bigdan110

aqaurding to amazon it was a limited print and is sold out ....:bash:


----------



## retrobangs

TillyStar said:


> thanks bab... i am just bewildered and distraught. so incredibly unreasonable!!! it just seems so spiteful, she's always been awkward, but this takes the biscuit. i'm in london, wimbledon way.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks, i hold onto that - that she will be just as happy elsewhere, it's me who will miss her.


Ah bugger. We would have loved her plus it's like keeping her in forum fam but I don't drive so you just a bit too far . Wanted to help too. Yea it is spiteful and sounds like you've got a lot on anyways. Like I said you can always email and chat if you want/need to xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

labmad said:


> What's the title and where do you buy it from please - will look into getting it but wanna get the.right one in case he has a few titles out?
> 
> ')


I ordered it from his website in America as it's cheaper than hunting on Amazon and he signed it so I was chuffed. It's called leopard geckos the next generations. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdan110

ill have another look found the website tho he says 60-90g for female giants in first year. still dont know if i buy into giants but i spose ill see when i get litle ones


----------



## labmad

retrobangs said:


> I ordered it from his website in America as it's cheaper than hunting on Amazon and he signed it so I was chuffed. It's called leopard geckos the next generations.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks very much - just placed my order now


----------



## retrobangs

labmad said:


> Thanks very much - just placed my order now


Awesome. Hope you enjoy. I love mine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## labmad

retrobangs said:


> Awesome. Hope you enjoy. I love mine.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Look forward to getting it - anyone interested its $30 for the book and $25 shipping so at a.rough guess maybe 30 quid ish but not checked exchange.rate


----------



## bigdan110

retrobangs said:


> I ordered it from his website in America as it's cheaper than hunting on Amazon and he signed it so I was chuffed. It's called leopard geckos the next generations.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


how long it take to be delivered ?


----------



## bigdan110

labmad said:


> Look forward to getting it - anyone interested its $30 for the book and $25 shipping so at a.rough guess maybe 30 quid ish but not checked exchange.rate


£34 then :2thumb:


----------



## labmad

Upto 10 days.for delivery i think it said but.dont quote me


----------



## phil2

Dont think i can get repashy at pets at home so ill have to order some they only have crested gecko one , ill have to order it , is the best site lovefoods?


----------



## bigdan110

phil2 said:


> Dont think i can get repashy at pets at home so ill have to order some they only have crested gecko one , ill have to order it , is the best site lovefoods?


Repashy Calcium Plus Super Foods | Reptiles Vitamin & Calcium Supplement


----------



## Artisan

phil2 said:


> Dont think i can get repashy at pets at home so ill have to order some they only have crested gecko one , ill have to order it , is the best site lovefoods?


Amazon/ebay/blue lizard reptiles/lilyexotics : victory:


----------



## phil2

Cant see it on amazon , 9.99 thats dear dont remember it used to be that dear no where else to get it cheaper lol ill have a look


----------



## Artisan

phil2 said:


> Cant see it on amazon , 9.99 thats dear dont remember it used to be that dear no where else to get it cheaper lol ill have a look


 It's the best stuff and is well worth the money...plus lasts AAAAAGES!


----------



## phil2

Is it cool so lily exotics is reputable, cool ill order tommorow


This is different then? http://www.bluelizardreptiles.co.uk/dryfoods/superfoodsandadditives/643854832528


----------



## bigdan110

9.99 on lilly free delivery as well if i remember. mine came in 2 days


----------



## bigdan110

i would not deal with BLR again bunch of :censor:. tho that is my opinion:lol2:


----------



## Artisan

phil2 said:


> Is it cool so lily exotics is reputable, cool ill order tommorow
> 
> 
> This is different then? TR Repashy Leopard Gecko Calc. Plus 50g - Superfoods & Additives - Dry Foods - Blue Lizard Reptiles - Reptile Shop


Lily is cool.

The one in the other link is not the right one

http://www.bluelizardreptiles.co.uk/dryfoods/superfoodsandadditives/643854996206 it's dearer on blue lizard as you have to pay delivery but you will get it from lilyexotics no probs.


----------



## Artisan

bigdan110 said:


> i would not deal with BLR again bunch of :censor:. tho that is my opinion:lol2:


 Just as a back up supply :lol2:


----------



## phil2

Lilly exotics it is ill order it tommroow so that will go in the tank and nytrobol to dust, cool i tried introducing my hand before and he did put one foot on that was all hes a bit scared so left it for tonight will try tommorow before i feed, whats the time after feeding can i not handle him?


----------



## bigdan110

Artisan said:


> Just as a back up supply :lol2:


i made the mistake of being impatient for swell to get stock. took longer cost me more and got a box full of equiptment/supplies covered in temodine not that they care :devil:..... still dont know why i havnt oped a pp dispute :lol2:


----------



## bigdan110

phil2 said:


> Lilly exotics it is ill order it tommroow so that will go in the tank and nytrobol to dust, cool i tried introducing my hand before and he did put one foot on that was all hes a bit scared so left it for tonight will try tommorow before i feed, whats the time after feeding can i not handle him?


ur still getting confused phil its pure calcium in tank rapashy to dust every feed


----------



## Artisan

phil2 said:


> Lilly exotics it is ill order it tommroow so that will go in the tank and nytrobol to dust, cool i tried introducing my hand before and he did put one foot on that was all hes a bit scared so left it for tonight will try tommorow before i feed, whats the time after feeding can i not handle him?


 No....repashy to dust....pure calcium in the tank. No nutrobal at all : victory:


----------



## Artisan

bigdan110 said:


> i made the mistake of being impatient for swell to get stock. took longer cost me more and got a box full of equiptment/supplies covered in temodine not that they care :devil:..... still dont know why i havnt oped a pp dispute :lol2:


 I have found they take ages to get things out but found them good on other things. Swell do take the award for super fast delivery and keep you up to date with emails on delivery etc


----------



## phil2

So i was sold nutrobol for no reason, i should just bin it? so repashy to dust and i have komodo that says to dust so bin my nutrobol and komodo, get repashy and where can i get pure calcium , any limks to that as well on lily exotics? Im sorry guys i do appreciate all your help


----------



## bigdan110

this is what you need in tank phil:2thumb:

Swell Calcium Dust 250g | Swell Reptiles


----------



## phil2

So that calcium in the tank? Cool ill order from them tommorow too there reputable too?


----------



## Artisan

phil2 said:


> So i was sold nutrobol for no reason, i should just bin it? so repashy to dust and i have komodo that says to dust so bin my nutrobol and komodo, get repashy and where can i get pure calcium , any limks to that as well on lily exotics? Im sorry guys i do appreciate all your help


all the info was in my caresheet that was linked to you by a few people the last few days, you need to read stuff lol 

here's some pure calcium 

Calcium Carbonate / Limestone Flour - Reptile/Poultry Supplement. 1st Class Post | eBay free delivery


----------



## bigdan110

swell are numoro :no1:


----------



## bigdan110

Artisan said:


> all the info was in my caresheet that was linked to you by a few people the last few days, you need to read stuff lol
> 
> here's some pure calcium
> 
> Calcium Carbonate / Limestone Flour - Reptile/Poultry Supplement. 1st Class Post | eBay free delivery


y am i only just seeing this lol free delivery :lol2:


----------



## Artisan

bigdan110 said:


> y am i only just seeing this lol free delivery :lol2:


:lol2: my living room lizard supply fridge looks like a drug lords stash cupboard....I have what looks suspiciously like a kilo of coke in an unmarked gigantic baggy in there/ 600g of the finest powdered golden bee pollen/ tons of repashy in a large tub.......honest to god!


----------



## bigdan110

Artisan said:


> :lol2: my living room lizard supply fridge looks like a drug lords stash cupboard....I have what looks suspiciously like a kilo of coke in an unmarked gigantic baggy in there/ 600g of the finest powdered golden bee pollen/ tons of repashy in a large tub.......honest to god!


:lol2: the police would have a field day woth my cubourds with the powders ans tablets of varius chemical compounds used for brewing :lol2:


----------



## phil2

This one though says its to dust... But actually its to go in the tank all the time ?
Swell Calcium Dust 250g | Swell Reptiles


----------



## Neoki

Right Phil, to save the pages and pages of questions and answers  (not being mean)

IN TANK ALL TIMES - Calcium Dust 
DUST THE FOOD - Repashy

Sprinkle some of this on the food for the feeders. 

Repashy Superload | Panther Chameleon Diet | Repashy Super Foods


----------



## bigdan110

if you read it states reptiles cannot overdose on calcium. its the added d3 and the vitimins typicaly in other powders that geckos can overdose on. hence why you leave the calcium in tank. rapashy has been specificaly developed to be used at every feed and has the nutrients adjusted to allow this. it has been used for meny years and has been proved to be reliable and works well. for other reptiles you need to alternate dusting powders to prevent overdosing on vitimins. that is the reason why the packet for this states it is for dusting. it is aimed at a whider group of reptiles not just leos. 

:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## BretJordan

TillyStar said:


> Hello friends.... This is a very sad day for me and a warning to any tenants. I have found out I will have to rehome one of my leos because my landlady will only let me keep two. When I first asked my managing estate agent about getting lizards, he said he wouldn’t have to ask her permission because lizards aren’t allergy-inducing, but stupidly I never got it in writing and after having sent the recent annual flat inspection photos to the landlady she went mad, turns out she hates lizards (and snakes) and it has taken all the persuasion to let me keep even two. I mean, it makes no difference to her whatsoever!?! I think she's doing it out of spite
> 
> I am so angry and upset, and with myself too for not getting it in writing (just didn’t think I’d need to as it’s not a cat or a dog – i.e. no fur!!), but I can’t risk keeping all three as I am a single full-time parent to a toddler and recently broke up with my partner (on my birthday, no less), so will have nowhere to go if I get evicted and I know from experience no one will take me on because I am currently on housing benefit, I have tried to move before and can’t risk becoming homeless.
> 
> After much contemplation I have decided to put up my gorgeous Siri and viv for rehoming, as Ralph was my first and Scarlett is my favourite, also Siri is only 5 months so should adjust more quickly than the others.
> I have put a note up in Lizards For Sale but I also wanted to warn others, to make sure no one else ends up in this situation – to always get agreement to have ANY pet in writing unless your contract states you can have pets. Learn from my stupid mistake!
> 
> If anyone might be interested, there's an ad in the lizards for sale on here, here is my little girl and her viv.
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/P1080804_zpse15110fa.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/P1080805_zps0f634d64.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/P1080918_zpsf4e716b6.jpg]image[/URL]


That sucks! I would have offered straight away but you're miles away from me  I hope you find a great owner. Damn landlady.. In my contract I got written and verbal acceptance for my lizards! Although I never stated how many it did say Lizards!  



Mr Chad said:


> Yo peeps!
> 
> I am still alive just been busy with turning 30!
> 
> Leo's are all good, starting to slow down a bit ready for the winter. Lucy still eating like mad but penny has become a chunky lil recluse. Hardly see her.
> 
> 
> In response to above, think people only cool if they are breeding.


WAHEEYYYY Chad is back!! How are you mate? And how are you handling after the break in? Any news? 



Artisan said:


> :lol2: my living room lizard supply fridge looks like a drug lords stash cupboard....I have what looks suspiciously like a kilo of coke in an unmarked gigantic baggy in there/ 600g of the finest powdered golden bee pollen/ tons of repashy in a large tub.......honest to god!


Lol Hmmm Coke Lord Artisan! Kind of fitting don't you think?!

Hey guys all the leos are doing great. A few concerns firstly.. I'm starting to think I may be either overfeeding the Diablo or not feeding enough.. I feed him every other day with mini mealies he eats out of the feeding tongues around 8-12 then I leave another 15 in the bowl.. I check the morning after and they're all gone?! Is this little guy okay or what? I know he is 50% Giant but if he keeps up his eating he is going to be a hefty bugger! 

Secondly Loki has shed again and stuck on his toes!! DOHH! So the Sauna trick attempt number one! A warm wet flannel rinsed out in the bottom of the big container then sprayed down the sides with warm water and Loki placed in the container for 30minutes. I placed the container inside the viv on top of the heat mat. A few photos.



Please let me out 


After 30mins SKIN PEELING OFF SUCCESS!
 

Looking slightly better with less skin on his toes


Got most of the skin off but just a few more little bits to remove tomorrow. Also weighed him and he has increased his weight by 3grams not massive improvement but still improved he's now 58G  

And finally this silly sunglow!  She's only eaten one mealworm since last time I posted saying she had eaten 7.. When should I begin to worry about her? I've just let her be herself and settle down but she just seems so uninterested.. Any tips? 

Thanks guys, Bret.


----------



## Maria71

Does any one use the rapashy bug burger for hoppers ?
I haven't tried it yet but just wondered if its worth ordering a pot .


----------



## TillyStar

Mr Chad said:


> Cheers chick :2thumb:
> 
> Yep we're all cool too. Although I'm not sure 30 and cool go together :lol2:
> 
> Tilly, sorry to hear that. Landlords can be real :censor::censor::censor: especially through agencies. I've had bad experiences in the past. Hope you get sorted quickly. Sure one of the good owners on here will have her and keep in touch.


thanks, yeah i never cease to be blown away by landlords/ladies' pettiness. how can they be so cold?? thought i'd learned how to tackle them but obv not fully 
my next worry is now what if i don't find a home for her..? fingers crossed a really lovely home comes up.

oh and i gather it has been your birthday (not trawled through all the pages i have missed yet) - happy birthday (belatedly)!!!! the 30s are best (so far)!


----------



## retrobangs

I rate repashy also. Both mine eat it with no issue and the one from the pet shop has thrived and is just as healthy as my one from a breeder, repashy helped a lot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artisan

phil2 said:


> This one though says its to dust... But actually its to go in the tank all the time ?
> Swell Calcium Dust 250g | Swell Reptiles


 The confusion comes I think - from some people not leaving a bowl of calcium in the tank at all times, some people do just dust separately with both BUT it's much easier and better for the leo to leave a bowl of pure calcium in the viv at all times so the leo can self supplement. 

Now the only thing you need to worry about is dusting with the repashy on every live feed you give it.

Much easier way to do things ...and far less confusing : victory:


----------



## Artisan

Maria71 said:


> Does any one use the rapashy bug burger for hoppers ?
> I haven't tried it yet but just wondered if its worth ordering a pot .


 I make my own bug food - the way I see it ...what they eat goes into my geckos, so I like to feed a good mix of things and this means I know exactly whats going in.

What I do is - bought a coffee/spice grinder (only about £10-15 from argos or Ebay)

Then I blend all these things into a very fine powder and chuck them all into a big airtight tub

Oats
Bran
Wheat/wheatabix
Plain cornflakes
A few honey nut loops or golden grahams for a sweet taste
Cat biscuits for protein
A good dash of calcium
Organic bee pollen (its a super food and packed full of awesome goodness)

Healthy bugs = healthy leo's

I also buy a bag of mixed dark leaves with carrot/red cabbage and throw that in once a week, and add a bit of apple/orange/pear whatever fresh fruit I have around that week.

So much better for the gecks if their feeder bugs are getting the best food. And although it takes a while to grind it all up ....it lasts quite a while


----------



## Neoki

You got links to each ingriedient?

sent from Galaxy S2


----------



## Artisan

Neoki said:


> You got links to each ingriedient?
> 
> sent from Galaxy S2


Are you talking to me? lol if so.......

Bran/oats/cat biscuits/veg/fruit etc is obviously available at your nearest tescos/asda and the likes.

Calcium I buy by the bag off ebay 

Organic bee pollen also from ebay

Grinder from argos/ebay cheap enough :2thumb:


----------



## Neoki

ARTISAN you got a link to which pollen?


----------



## Artisan

Neoki said:


> ARTISAN you got a link to which pollen?


 BEE POLLEN GRANULES 100g - Organic natural food HIGH QUALITY- LOW PRICE | eBay

It comes in granules so needs grinding down. Also available in larger weights.


----------



## AubreyGecko

Can someone help please with a couple of things most importantly I just
Got my Leo and did soooo much research I work part time and spent 4 days a week looking up for way over a month but I'm worried what I read was tosh /:
My Leo is around a year old (so I was told) and she hasn't been handled much, 
She will happily eat 20 odd mini mealies in one sitting (am I over feeding) she always gets locusts every other day as well and constant access to mealies but won't eat out of the bowl. I've got a water bowl in there but never seen her drink. She looks like she might be going into shed and recently, might be my imagination, but I think her belly is chunkier and her tail skinner! I'm terrified I've done something wrong):
I only want the best for her, I was wondering if it was a type of year thing or something? 

Also she was sold as a normal and someone told me
She was something else carrot something which I don't think she is
Can someone clarify please 
image_zpsff470b52.jpg Photo by Bekii_Smith | Photobucket

Sorry for the essay


----------



## Artisan

AubreyGecko said:


> Can someone help please with a couple of things most importantly I just
> Got my Leo and did soooo much research I work part time and spent 4 days a week looking up for way over a month but I'm worried what I read was tosh /:
> My Leo is around a year old (so I was told) and she hasn't been handled much,
> She will happily eat 20 odd mini mealies in one sitting (am I over feeding) she always gets locusts every other day as well and constant access to mealies but won't eat out of the bowl. I've got a water bowl in there but never seen her drink. She looks like she might be going into shed and recently, might be my imagination, but I think her belly is chunkier and her tail skinner! I'm terrified I've done something wrong):
> I only want the best for her, I was wondering if it was a type of year thing or something?
> 
> Also she was sold as a normal and someone told me
> She was something else carrot something which I don't think she is
> Can someone clarify please
> image_zpsff470b52.jpg Photo by Bekii_Smith | Photobucket
> 
> Sorry for the essay


For a start I would be feeding standard sized mealies and not mini as these will be a a better size for him.

He may be having a growth spurt and putting weight on his body...making his tail look a bit thinner with perspective, his tail will probably catch up with it. He looks fine to me on the pic, looks healthy and tail doesn't look too thin to me.

They get most their liquid from their food so you wont see him drink very often...if at all.

I don't think you are overfeeding....he's getting to the age where he should be bulking out into his "manly" body.

He looks normal to me, cant see any carroting on his tail...this is only a line bred trait and is not a morph in itself : victory:


----------



## AubreyGecko

Thank you for a quick reply!
Ill get some bigger ones, this size was the only ones the shop had at the time  
How many bigger ones do I feed? Or just until she's full? 

Okay thank you, I'll stop worrying so much, 

So
She's just a normal little girly  awesome

Thank you so much


----------



## Artisan

AubreyGecko said:


> Thank you for a quick reply!
> Ill get some bigger ones, this size was the only ones the shop had at the time
> How many bigger ones do I feed? Or just until she's full?
> 
> Okay thank you, I'll stop worrying so much,
> 
> So
> She's just a normal little girly  awesome
> 
> Thank you so much


 I would feed her as much as she will eat in a set time. If you aren't feeding from a bowl you will learn how much is enough in for example 10 mins.

Though I did have a one or two that wouldn't eat from a bowl at first....I just left them in the bowl with a bit of carrot to keep them moving around and eventually the gecks worked out what they needed to do when they were hungry enough. If you hand feed then they will get too used to that and you will always have to do it the rest of their life :lol2:


----------



## phil2

I think some confushion comes from people saying different thinggs, i was told to use my nutrobal , then told to get different things now the chameleon is different again lol
Im going to order these too tonight,
Swell Calcium Dust 250g | Swell Reptiles

Repashy Calcium Plus Super Foods | Reptiles Vitamin & Calcium Supplement

hes a sub adult 6 months so ill dust every live feed with repashy one then leave the other in the tank all the time?


----------



## AubreyGecko

Okay thank you I'll see how she goes with the bowl for a couple of days  I normally try to make a little trail to the bowl and once she's had about 5 I put them in the bowl and she gets all confused and dived for the floor in front of the bowl?


----------



## danp1983

Coulf I get my leos to feed solely just on meal worms or would it be better to keep them on crickets


----------



## Artisan

phil2 said:


> I think some confushion comes from people saying different thinggs, i was told to use my nutrobal , then told to get different things now the chameleon is different again lol
> Im going to order these too tonight,
> Swell Calcium Dust 250g | Swell Reptiles
> 
> Repashy Calcium Plus Super Foods | Reptiles Vitamin & Calcium Supplement
> 
> hes a sub adult 6 months so ill dust every live feed with repashy one then leave the other in the tank all the time?


 People use different things but nutrobal is outdated and repashy is a superior dusting powder...this is why some people recommend one type...and others recommend repashy. 

Yes what you said is the correct way to do it. Calcium in viv/rep to dust every food you give him.


----------



## phil2

Ok bot to confuse things but untill it arrives i can dust with nutrobal? Its still fine to dust with it for a bit? And its dust every feed


----------



## Artisan

danp1983 said:


> Coulf I get my leos to feed solely just on meal worms or would it be better to keep them on crickets


 You can use mealworms as a staple diet to leave in at all times and also offer the likes of locust/the odd wax worm and Dubia roach (I breed my own of these so they cost me nothing) Dubia are fab to also feed as a staple along with mealies. I also give Morio worms once a week to adults.

Crickets I wont touch...they stink/they bite geckos/there is some debate over wether they carry pinworms too.


----------



## danp1983

Thank you thats really help full


----------



## phil2

Ok but to confuse things but untill it arrives i can dust with nutrobal? Its still fine to dust with it for a bit? And its dust every feed


----------



## Artisan

phil2 said:


> Ok but to confuse things but untill it arrives i can dust with nutrobal? Its still fine to dust with it for a bit? And its dust every feed


Yes carry on with what you have for now, it will only be a few days before your new stuff arrives but I think twice a week with nutrobal....I don't use it but think this is correct : victory:


----------



## Neoki

danp1983 said:


> Coulf I get my leos to feed solely just on meal worms or would it be better to keep them on crickets


I always recommend that you mix the diet up. 

I would recommend using the locusts as well.


----------



## phil2

Thanks twice a week with nutrobal till the other stuff arrives , then every day


----------



## Artisan

phil2 said:


> Thanks twice a week with nutrobal till the other stuff arrives , then every day


 You should probably only need to use the nutrobal once if you already ordered your other stuff...then go straight onto the repashy and use every time you feed : victory:


----------



## phil2

Pets at home have crested gecko one dont suppose i could get that?


----------



## Neoki

Phil do you have a crested gecko? This is the wtong stuff. Just order what we have said and stop worrying  



sent from Galaxy S2


----------



## Artisan

phil2 said:


> Pets at home have crested gecko one dont suppose i could get that?


No....this wont work, it's a totally different thing altogether and only benefits crested. You should really have waited until you got everything sorted out and done more research before you rushed out and got your lovely little dude....but what's done is done now and at least you are trying to put it right.


----------



## phil2

I did research it was just the calcium and the guy in the shop showed me nutrobal and i remmeber that i used to use that, so i thought thats right, its only a few days, il order whats been said


----------



## Artisan

phil2 said:


> I did research it was just the calcium and the guy in the shop showed me nutrobal and i remmeber that i used to use that, so i thought thats right, its only a few days, il order whats been said


 Great stuff....let us know how you go and if you run into any probs or need help - just shout : victory:


----------



## phil2

thanks lol you sure :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Artisan

phil2 said:


> thanks lol you sure :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 I'm sure lol....always happy to help if I can :gasp:


----------



## labmad

phil2 - go take a loooong cold shower now, you've beat yourself up over this one big time.........ready........and breathe :lol2::lol2:
you've entertained me fella i'll give you that and remember the leo keeper family still loves ya :lol2::lol2:
Now hurry along pal and lets see some more pics of your wee guy :2thumb:


----------



## labmad

Just been watching Sasobek's Youtube channel - holy shizzle how many leopard gecko's does he have, just a few......like 600!! (no that's not a typo error)

The upkeep of his collection must take him days to complete - but its an impressive dedicated room/cellar .......I'd pay good money to go look round his collection


----------



## phil2

lol il get some pics soon, hoping he will come out onto me tonight.


----------



## lupi lou

I had a friend come round at the weekend with thier fancy camera and since it would be rather rude not to share, heres some of the epics:

Jeff 









Loki 









and Girlie (need a proper name for her!)









and am going to be a little naughty and slip in a picture of my two corns 8 and Jinx :blush:

















If anyone would like to have a look at album here's the link for the Leo pics: https://www.facebook.com/louise.han...94812205853.1073741849.144832302365438&type=1

and the corn album: https://www.facebook.com/louise.han...80152207319.1073741848.144832302365438&type=3


----------



## labmad

lupi lou said:


> I had a friend come round at the weekend with thier fancy camera and since it would be rather rude not to share, heres some of the epics:
> 
> Jeff
> image
> 
> Loki
> image
> 
> and Girlie (need a proper name for her!)
> image
> 
> and am going to be a little naughty and slip in a picture of my two corns 8 and Jinx :blush:
> image
> image
> 
> If anyone would like to have a look at album here's the link for the Leo pics: https://www.facebook.com/louise.han...94812205853.1073741849.144832302365438&type=1
> 
> and the corn album: https://www.facebook.com/louise.han...80152207319.1073741848.144832302365438&type=3


lovely pics - the 2nd one down is a great macro shot indeed 

when I get a collection going next year I will get some macro shots in, love the detail they bring out :2thumb:


----------



## phil2

Just had my hand in tank he was jumpy but he walked over it a few times if i moved my hand to bring him out he would jump though guess its patience he will become tamer i hope, i noticed he often shuts one eye lol is there any reason for this, he seems to want to just sleep now im watcing him.


----------



## sianylou

Think someone might've had one too many last night...










:cheers:


----------



## Mr Chad

BretJordan said:


> That sucks! I would have offered straight away but you're miles away from me  I hope you find a great owner. Damn landlady.. In my contract I got written and verbal acceptance for my lizards! Although I never stated how many it did say Lizards!
> 
> 
> 
> WAHEEYYYY Chad is back!! How are you mate? And how are you handling after the break in? Any news?
> 
> 
> 
> Lol Hmmm Coke Lord Artisan! Kind of fitting don't you think?!
> 
> Hey guys all the leos are doing great. A few concerns firstly.. I'm starting to think I may be either overfeeding the Diablo or not feeding enough.. I feed him every other day with mini mealies he eats out of the feeding tongues around 8-12 then I leave another 15 in the bowl.. I check the morning after and they're all gone?! Is this little guy okay or what? I know he is 50% Giant but if he keeps up his eating he is going to be a hefty bugger!
> 
> Secondly Loki has shed again and stuck on his toes!! DOHH! So the Sauna trick attempt number one! A warm wet flannel rinsed out in the bottom of the big container then sprayed down the sides with warm water and Loki placed in the container for 30minutes. I placed the container inside the viv on top of the heat mat. A few photos.
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/09A486C2-B7B2-4BA0-A574-A87A6F9815C7.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Please let me out
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/35271484-B894-4471-8440-F0398E48A364.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> After 30mins SKIN PEELING OFF SUCCESS!
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/241B60B8-3ADF-469A-94F3-087A3DFC2FD1.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Looking slightly better with less skin on his toes
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/B8D77D07-B236-41A4-8AAC-8914058D0AD5.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Got most of the skin off but just a few more little bits to remove tomorrow. Also weighed him and he has increased his weight by 3grams not massive improvement but still improved he's now 58G
> 
> And finally this silly sunglow!  She's only eaten one mealworm since last time I posted saying she had eaten 7.. When should I begin to worry about her? I've just let her be herself and settle down but she just seems so uninterested.. Any tips?
> 
> Thanks guys, Bret.


I'm fine thanks mate. You?

Not been on much as had my birthday and been over in Barcelona for a few days. Also started a new role at work which has really frazzled the brain so been avoiding the comp after work.

Things are ok after the break in, got a call from the police and they know who did it. He's currently in prison on remand for the same thing. No news on the car or laptops but I should be able to get my ps3 games back......typical as I get a ps4 on Friday lol.

Loki looks well, spotty little monster. 

You filled the big viv yet?


----------



## phil2

Just fed my little leo, poor guy got stuck once or twice on repti carpet  dont like it now


----------



## labmad

Which digital thermometers do you all use please? Just wondering if those infrared ones are any good/accurate?


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

phil2 said:


> Just fed my little leo, poor guy got stuck once or twice on repti carpet  dont like it now


It's a hazard of using repti carpet I'm afraid, I use it in one of my vivs with no problems but if your little guy is getting stuck perhaps stick over to something like lino?


----------



## phil2

Yeah wheres the best place to just get one or two pieces of lino? Or im going to go b and q and get tiles if they will cut them to size, just worried the heat wont get through.


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

labmad said:


> Which digital thermometers do you all use please? Just wondering if those infrared ones are any good/accurate?


I use the dual probed digital thermometer by lucky reptile as you can have a probe at the warm side and one at the cold side. I also use the mega cheap unbranded ones from eBay which also work well. Infrared thermometers are meant to be the most accurate, I believe that's why they're popular with monitor keepers, however I've not heard of them being used with Leo's, don't see why not though:2thumb:


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

phil2 said:


> Yeah wheres the best place to just get one or two pieces of lino? Or im going to go b and q and get tiles if they will cut them to size, just worried the heat wont get through.


Somewhere like bnq or home base should sell off cuts of lino pretty cheap. The problem with tiles is they're usually quite thick and will stop heat getting through like you said, a few people on here use slate tiles as they're relatively thin (2-3mm) but are apparently a pain to clean. Probably best looking into Lino


----------



## phil2

Yeah just saw got some spare lino but shall i wash it in warm water first get any germs off been under dogs bed for a long time!


----------



## labmad

phil2 said:


> Yeah just saw got some spare lino but shall i wash it in warm water first get any germs off been under dogs bed for a long time!


Personally i would leave it under the dogs bed - if you have a carpet shop near you call in as they throw away small off cuts into the skip if they are too small to use or re sell as an iff cut or end of roll item. If not just goto b and q and get a piece cut off the roll, it will be pretty cheap for a small piece even if you have to get more the needed which you prob will have to?


----------



## labmad

GoodbyeCourage said:


> I use the dual probed digital thermometer by lucky reptile as you can have a probe at the warm side and one at the cold side. I also use the mega cheap unbranded ones from eBay which also work well. Infrared thermometers are meant to be the most accurate, I believe that's why they're popular with monitor keepers, however I've not heard of them being used with Leo's, don't see why not though:2thumb:


Nice one.cheers will look at the dual probe ones but long term as i will be getting multiple Vivs the infrared one would save a few quid. Having said this i will get what is vest for the task in hand


----------



## phil2

Yeah il get a few foot one should be a few pounds


Here he is so cute comes running over for food loves hunting, hes coming to shed


----------



## KingRedbeardI

labmad said:


> Just been watching Sasobek's Youtube channel - holy shizzle how many leopard gecko's does he have, just a few......like 600!! (no that's not a typo error)
> 
> The upkeep of his collection must take him days to complete - but its an impressive dedicated room/cellar .......I'd pay good money to go look round his collection


I think he breeds and sells them. Have been watching his vids for a while


----------



## Neoki

He has some good videos. 

I am planning on uploading some of mine (already got my pictus gecko setup there) to my youtube channel.

Got one just now of my Leopard Shedding (Baby one)

Reptile Haven - YouTube


----------



## Neoki

Picture time. 

Guess who shed today...


----------



## labmad

KingRedbeardI said:


> I think he breeds and sells them. Have been watching his vids for a while


Wonder if he has a day job too - that mammoth system looks like a full time job in itself lol 

I have never ever seen a collection so big


----------



## KingRedbeardI

labmad said:


> Wonder if he has a day job too - that mammoth system looks like a full time job in itself lol
> 
> I have never ever seen a collection so big


Doubt it! Think he was in the military for a while, there was a video of him talking about how he got into Leo's, he wanted one for his dorm room whilst he was in the military and then got another, bred them, and here he is now with that collection. Couldn't handle it myself, one's enough :surrender:


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Just witnessed Smaug having a lick of calcium from the little calcium dish in his viv for the first time. Weird. All he usually does is knock it over but this time he was lapping it up like a little dog lol.

Does this mean anything in particular? I.E. could he do with some more calcium on his live foods or is it normal for them to have a go on the dish every now and then? Then again I suppose it's there for a reason...


----------



## Big Red One

Matt (Sasobek) doesn't just keep Leos.

He has other interests and demands on his time, he fits in the breeding around his life like most people do!

He's one of the top Leo breeders in the world, I've got a few of his Leos myself......has some other good stuff too.

Has been known to pop on here occasionally.
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/823766-eye-pigment-leopard-geckos-warning.html
:whistling2:


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Big Red One said:


> Matt (Sasobek) doesn't just keep Leos.
> 
> He has other interests and demands on his time, he fits in the breeding around his life like most people do!
> 
> He's one of the top Leo breeders in the world, I've got a few of his Leos myself......has some other good stuff too.
> 
> Has been known to pop on here occasionally.
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/823766-eye-pigment-leopard-geckos-warning.html
> :whistling2:


Shame none of the pictures work.


----------



## laksomeister

TillyStar said:


> Hello friends.... This is a very sad day for me and a warning to any tenants. I have found out I will have to rehome one of my leos because my landlady will only let me keep two. When I first asked my managing estate agent about getting lizards, he said he wouldn’t have to ask her permission because lizards aren’t allergy-inducing, but stupidly I never got it in writing and after having sent the recent annual flat inspection photos to the landlady she went mad, turns out she hates lizards (and snakes) and it has taken all the persuasion to let me keep even two. I mean, it makes no difference to her whatsoever!?! I think she's doing it out of spite
> 
> I am so angry and upset, and with myself too for not getting it in writing (just didn’t think I’d need to as it’s not a cat or a dog – i.e. no fur!!), but I can’t risk keeping all three as I am a single full-time parent to a toddler and recently broke up with my partner (on my birthday, no less), so will have nowhere to go if I get evicted and I know from experience no one will take me on because I am currently on housing benefit, I have tried to move before and can’t risk becoming homeless.
> 
> After much contemplation I have decided to put up my gorgeous Siri and viv for rehoming, as Ralph was my first and Scarlett is my favourite, also Siri is only 5 months so should adjust more quickly than the others.
> I have put a note up in Lizards For Sale but I also wanted to warn others, to make sure no one else ends up in this situation – to always get agreement to have ANY pet in writing unless your contract states you can have pets. Learn from my stupid mistake!
> 
> If anyone might be interested, there's an ad in the lizards for sale on here, here is my little girl and her viv.
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/P1080804_zpse15110fa.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/P1080805_zps0f634d64.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t629/tyl1211/P1080918_zpsf4e716b6.jpg]image[/URL]


Why must landlords always be such a pain? It's not like leos make a mess... I would have happily taken on another little lady but since we're in different countries and all :/ Hope you find her a good home, or just hide her viv in a closet  

Here's a 4-in-1 pic to make you feel better








Haha that last one always makes me laugh, looks like she accidentaly slaps herself in the face with her tongue ^^


----------



## Neoki

Here is my Hypo Hyper Aberrant baby Shedding.

Baby Hypo Hyper Aberrant Leopard Gecko Shedding - YouTube - Youtube link.

He looks so content and determined doing it. 

Have you ever caught your Gecko shedding?


----------



## BretJordan

Mr Chad said:


> I'm fine thanks mate. You?
> 
> Not been on much as had my birthday and been over in Barcelona for a few days. Also started a new role at work which has really frazzled the brain so been avoiding the comp after work.
> 
> Things are ok after the break in, got a call from the police and they know who did it. He's currently in prison on remand for the same thing. No news on the car or laptops but I should be able to get my ps3 games back......typical as I get a ps4 on Friday lol.
> 
> Loki looks well, spotty little monster.
> 
> You filled the big viv yet?


I'm fine thank you mate! Well that is other than the stupid amounts of overtime I'm working!

Can't remember if I said already but happy Belated :lol2: You can't be complaining about being in Barcelona for a few days I'm sure  

And ooooh congrats on the promotion?? : victory:

Glad they caught him and hopefully gets what he deserves.. Do they know why he attacked your house at all? And did you get the new car you wanted? Clio if i remember correctly? And :lol2: that's about right PS3 games when PS4 is released -.- Are they the games he had taken being returned? Or insurance?  

Thank you he's a spotty bugger indeed! And nope not yet as I'm moving back to the parents in February so seems a waste of money & time to set it up now and stress the animal out when I do return home.  

How are the Leos all doing? No new pics? 



KingRedbeardI said:


> I think he breeds and sells them. Have been watching his vids for a while


Add him on facebook does a few auctions on there. Pretty regular posts and always see him posting photos. Mostlyof his new house and moving in all the gecks! 



Big Red One said:


> Matt (Sasobek) doesn't just keep Leos.
> 
> He has other interests and demands on his time, he fits in the breeding around his life like most people do!
> 
> He's one of the top Leo breeders in the world, I've got a few of his Leos myself......has some other good stuff too.
> 
> Has been known to pop on here occasionally.
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/823766-eye-pigment-leopard-geckos-warning.html
> :whistling2:


I believe he has some fatties and some other breed of gecko too he breeds can't quite remember what though.. He's one of the sole reasons I got a Leo


----------



## BretJordan

SUCCESS!! Just got the Sunglow to eat a mealie okay not that exciting... Also found a poo! And she also wandered on to my hand and came out for a bit she seemed to love it really calm! Breathing slow and steady and running all around the place! Got some photos! 

*(Who opened the viv door?!? I must check!)*



*Sat on my hand and exploring!*




*Them eyes* :flrt:



And the strangest one.. Which I also want to ask you guys about. On the sunglow (I may call her Ember not totally decided yet.. Still... :blush she has no 'Bumps' (Can't remember the proper name) on her head its totally bumpless and smooth. Now I know someone produced a completely scaleless python not so long ago. This was the first ever and it was achieved by breeding one python missing scales on its head to another missing scales also. (The video link Scaleless Ball Python Unveiling : SnakeBytesTV - YouTube)

And the image of Ember's head. What you guys think? 


And I can't post without this fat little monster! 

First thing I see when I walked in earlier.. Waiting for food.. Per usual :whip:




Thanks guys, Bret.


----------



## labmad

Big Red One said:


> Matt (Sasobek) doesn't just keep Leos.
> 
> He has other interests and demands on his time, he fits in the breeding around his life like most people do!
> 
> He's one of the top Leo breeders in the world, I've got a few of his Leos myself......has some other good stuff too.
> 
> Has been known to pop on here occasionally.
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/823766-eye-pigment-leopard-geckos-warning.html
> :whistling2:


 How you manage to get some of his leo's pal - was he at a show or did you ship them over from the U.S?

I did see that thread but again I couldn't see the pics either


----------



## Mr Chad

BretJordan said:


> I'm fine thank you mate! Well that is other than the stupid amounts of overtime I'm working!
> 
> Can't remember if I said already but happy Belated :lol2: You can't be complaining about being in Barcelona for a few days I'm sure
> 
> And ooooh congrats on the promotion?? : victory:
> 
> Glad they caught him and hopefully gets what he deserves.. Do they know why he attacked your house at all? And did you get the new car you wanted? Clio if i remember correctly? And :lol2: that's about right PS3 games when PS4 is released -.- Are they the games he had taken being returned? Or insurance?
> 
> Thank you he's a spotty bugger indeed! And nope not yet as I'm moving back to the parents in February so seems a waste of money & time to set it up now and stress the animal out when I do return home.
> 
> How are the Leos all doing? No new pics?
> 
> 
> 
> Add him on facebook does a few auctions on there. Pretty regular posts and always see him posting photos. Mostlyof his new house and moving in all the gecks!
> 
> 
> 
> I believe he has some fatties and some other breed of gecko too he breeds can't quite remember what though.. He's one of the sole reasons I got a Leo



No idea why us must have just been easy enough and probs wanted the car. We did get the new clio, really nice happy with it.

PS3 games were paid out on the insurance (that's what's paying for the ps4) but as part of the investigation they recovered the ps3 games so I can get them back. Insurance not bothered as they get nothing for them.

How come you're moving back to the rents? U and the mrs ok?

No new Leo pics, trying to to disturb too much as they seem to be going into brumation. Penny certainly is, only see her if I open the hide up.


----------



## Jesterone

BretJordan said:


> And the strangest one.. Which I also want to ask you guys about. On the sunglow (I may call her Ember not totally decided yet.. Still... :blush she has no 'Bumps' (Can't remember the proper name) on her head its totally bumpless and smooth. Now I know someone produced a completely scaleless python not so long ago. This was the first ever and it was achieved by breeding one python missing scales on its head to another missing scales also. (The video link Scaleless Ball Python Unveiling : SnakeBytesTV - YouTube)


Sasobek is the only person I know of breeding Leo's that are "bumpless". I'm pretty sure he's breeding a bumpless head with a bumpless head to see if it proves out. Similar to the scaleless royal.


----------



## Big Red One

labmad said:


> How you manage to get some of his leo's pal - was he at a show or did you ship them over from the U.S?
> 
> I did see that thread but again I couldn't see the pics either


Matt had a couple of shipments to Europe a while back but has stopped them now......

That thread has no pics as the site that he had saved them on pulled the plug on the site and he lost all the links! Info is still good.....


----------



## retrobangs

labmad said:


> Which digital thermometers do you all use please? Just wondering if those infrared ones are any good/accurate?


Mine are old school normal dig thermometers by exo terra 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## labmad

retrobangs said:


> Mine are old school normal dig thermometers by exo terra
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I must admit the choice is vast these days - its either gonna be one with 2 probes to measure warm and cool ends or the infared one I think - no rosh mind as its going to be the new breeding season now before I get any livestock :2thumb:

Just starting to get all the kit that I am going to need for my collection - orders 4 vivs from swell yesterday lunchtime, 730am this morning 3 of the 4 were delivered......very quick delivery :no1:


----------



## Neoki

This is the one I have for my Leopard Geckos

Lucky Reptile Thermometer Deluxe LTH-31

I also have the Exo Terra one and prefer the one above


----------



## Artisan

These are the thermometers I've been using for the last 3 years.....found them really good and have bought a few dozen of them and cheap at £2.65....once you have "Reptile" on the packet...things double/triple in price 

LCD DIGITAL FISH AQUARIUM WATER TANK THERMOMETER NEW UK SELLER | eBay


----------



## Neoki

Artisan -

I think it may be a good idea for you to create a post with all the links to stuff you have/ still purchase on ebay for reptiles


----------



## labmad

Artisan said:


> These are the thermometers I've been using for the last 3 years.....found them really good and have bought a few dozen of them and cheap at £2.65....once you have "Reptile" on the packet...things double/triple in price
> 
> LCD DIGITAL FISH AQUARIUM WATER TANK THERMOMETER NEW UK SELLER | eBay


do you use 2 of a single viv to measure cool and warm ends at the same time - or does the cool end temp automatically stay at the desired range once you get the warm end temp correct , if that makes sense??


----------



## bigdan110

There is a thread with a list with links for what you need. think its in the care sheet section cant remember who's it was now lol

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Artisan

labmad said:


> do you use 2 of a single viv to measure cool and warm ends at the same time - or does the cool end temp automatically stay at the desired range once you get the warm end temp correct , if that makes sense??


No I just use the one probe/thermometer in the hot side, you can use 2 but I personally find they thermoregulate well without checking the cool end too, moving to different places around the viv and they don't stay in one place all the time except at the moment as most of them are pretty inactive with the winter slow down, but some of them are still quite lively/out and about a lot.


----------



## labmad

bigdan110 said:


> There is a thread with a list with links for what you need. think its in the care sheet section cant remember who's it was now lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


 seen it pal - I guess I was being a bit stingy being a Yorkshire man n all that :lol2: didn't want to spend more on a expensive one when the cheapo ones do the same and as good a job .......whats that I hear you shout........yup I guess I am a tight arse......I can even peel an orange in my pocket :lol2:


----------



## labmad

Artisan said:


> No I just use the one probe/thermometer in the hot side, you can use 2 but I personally find they thermoregulate well without checking the cool end too, moving to different places around the viv and they don't stay in one place all the time except at the moment as most of them are pretty inactive with the winter slow down, but some of them are still quite lively/out and about a lot.


 perfect thank you - you've just saved me a few quid...I owe you one :no1:


----------



## bigdan110

You could always google how to make one. Tho itd probably be cheaper to pay the £3. I have 2 different digi thermometers and an Cheapo temp gun from ebay that was only £ 10 od

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Chad

Nice little surprise










First time I've seen penny out and about for about 3 weeks. Love this little girl, she's an only wants you when she wants you kind of girl. 

Also let's me know when she wants to go back home and happily trots off back into the viv.


----------



## Neoki

Hows everyone been. I got some items ordered today 

Gone for 
repashy calcium plus 
Repashy superload
Repashy day gecko mix
Bug grub
Bug gel
New cave hide
Heat mat

Also planning the shelving as the varnish has been finished

sent from Galaxy S2


----------



## labmad

its gone quiet on this thread the last day or 3 

I've also been ordering taking advantage of the swell code  .......4 vivs for now, more to follow when I get some more cash, and 4 heatmats.........I'm collecting all what I need in advance of the new breeding season so I am ready to rock n roll in good time to start my collection 

Just thinking for the shelving platforms would decking boards be any good or is it the wrong sort of wood (toxic) .........if I can I will get wood that's fine and doesn't need any varnish I think and maybe just use some spray on textured paint to give it a different effect/look better?


----------



## Maria71

I was very tempted by the swell discount but as its so close to crimbo thought i had better buy the kids something and not get myself more vivs booooooooooo. Hopefully they will do something similar in the new year .
Still waiting for people to give me ideas of what they clean the glass on the vivs with as i dont wanna use the average glass cleaner cause the chemicals in it .
Also wanna know should i boil the hides or is a soak in hot soapy water then a spray with f10 ok ???? :whistling2:

I must stop looking at leopard geckos for sale i am sulking more then my 11 year old daughter :blush:


----------



## labmad

Maria71 said:


> I was very tempted by the swell discount but as its so close to crimbo thought i had better buy the kids something and not get myself more vivs booooooooooo. Hopefully they will do something similar in the new year .
> Still waiting for people to give me ideas of what they clean the glass on the vivs with as i dont wanna use the average glass cleaner cause the chemicals in it .
> Also wanna know should i boil the hides or is a soak in hot soapy water then a spray with f10 ok ???? :whistling2:
> 
> I must stop looking at leopard geckos for sale i am sulking more then my 11 year old daughter :blush:


 wont the f10 do for wiping the glass down or does it leave it too smeared?


----------



## Maria71

I dont know to be honest


----------



## labmad

Maria71 said:


> I dont know to be honest


wont do any harm to try, at least your know f10 is safe to use in the viv. They say wiping windows/glass with a scrunched up piece of newspaper stops any smearing, never tried it so whether its an old wives tale or true I couldn't tell you??


----------



## retrobangs

Yea it does gets quiet every now and then. Think because peoples Leo's have quietened down too. 

What swell code?? 

Also another question for everyone. What is the longest female leopard gecko you've had before we go into giants etc ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## labmad

retrobangs said:


> Yea it does gets quiet every now and then. Think because peoples Leo's have quietened down too.
> 
> What swell code??
> 
> Also another question for everyone. What is the longest female leopard gecko you've had before we go into giants etc ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 roll on springtime then :lol2:
swell code = RFUK13 capitals or lower case, doesn't matter as they both work :2thumb:


----------



## Artisan

I just use soapy water for the glass, dried and buffed with an old towel  I do use scrunched up newspaper on my windows though....works a treat!!! takes me hours to clean all my viv glass. Might do my living room stack today as when the sun catches them I can see they are a bit mucky now!

Yes...get on that swell code Tegan....youre missing out chick!


----------



## BuckingFrill

labmad said:


> roll on springtime then :lol2:
> swell code = RFUK13 capitals or lower case, doesn't matter as they both work :2thumb:


I didn't know about this! What's the discount for?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## labmad

BuckingFrill said:


> I didn't know about this! What's the discount for?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


 Santa has come early my friend :lol2: 10% off your order (no idea if there is a minimum order value) so go on, get shopping......you know you want to :lol2:


----------



## Artisan

BuckingFrill said:


> I didn't know about this! What's the discount for?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


Think the minimum order might be around 25/30 squiddies. I ordered a couple of gecko caves - only wanted 2 (came to under 25) but wouldn't let me use it so I ordered 3 (over 30) and it worked : victory:


----------



## BuckingFrill

Artisan said:


> Think the minimum order might be around 25/30 squiddies. I ordered a couple of gecko caves - only wanted 2 (came to under 25) but wouldn't let me use it so I ordered 3 (over 30) and it worked : victory:


Oh that's fab! We've been wanting to deck out the reps with more foliage and hiding spots, seems now is the perfect time!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Neoki

That is strange as my order came to £25 and allowed me to use.

To Clean the glass I use white vinegar with warm water in a spray bottle and elbow grease


----------



## labmad

Neoki said:


> That is strange as my order came to £25 and allowed me to use.
> 
> To Clean the glass I use white vinegar with warm water in a spray bottle and elbow grease


 Can you tell me where you buy the tins of elbow grease from please - not seen it before :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Neoki

LMAO, I got mine at the good old fashioned scrub a dub shop.

Oh Artisan, My bee pollen came today  wooo!

This is what I am thinking.

Ground Dried Kale
Ground Bee Pollen
Ground Bug Grub
Repashy Superload


I will add more to this such as ground carrots etc.


----------



## Artisan

Neoki said:


> LMAO, I got mine at the good old fashioned scrub a dub shop.
> 
> Oh Artisan, My bee pollen came today  wooo!
> 
> This is what I am thinking.
> 
> Ground Dried Kale
> Ground Bee Pollen
> Ground Bug Grub
> Repashy Superload
> 
> 
> I will add more to this such as ground carrots etc.


Awesome, I also had another 500g bag arrive today 

Don't grind up your carrots though....that would be messy  just grind up the dry stuff and throw a bit of veg/fruit in so the bugs can get their moisture from it :2thumb:

Cant remember if I said on my list but I also use ground up pond fish pellets too as well as all the other things on my list (wherever it was I posted the list - cant remember)


----------



## Neoki

I remember the Cat Biscuits for protein.

This is the stuff I Ordered From swell

Swell Premium Bug Grub - 1kg
ProRep Bug Gel - 500ml
Microclimate 10 x 12 inch Heat Mat (13w)
Swell Large Reptile Cave
Happy Pet Playstix Medium

then Repashy

1 x Day Gecko _ 
Weight 4oz bag_
1 x Calcium Plus _ 
Weight 6oz jar
_1 x SuperLoad _ 
Weight 16oz bag_


----------



## Neoki

I have found this stone spray - Would it be ok for the geckos?


----------



## labmad

I will be getting some in due course and pretty sure it is safe but you need to spray first and varnish after otherwise i don't think the paint will take to the wood?


----------



## Neoki

So will I need to sand the viv its self first or will it be ok


----------



## Neoki

I have just done a test spray to check it out. 

I am excited to finally get this project started 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/1008228-project-leopard-gecko-housing.html


----------



## labmad

Neoki said:


> So will I need to sand the viv its self first or will it be ok


Hmm not sure on that to be honest - i assumed you were using it on the shelves....ooops


----------



## labmad

Neoki said:


> I have just done a test spray to check it out.
> 
> I am excited to finally get this project started
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/1008228-project-leopard-gecko-housing.html


Look forward to following it pal - this will be me in the near future and threads like this are good for new leopard Gecko owners to follow and learn from


----------



## Neoki

I have also found some left over laminate flooring from the hall way. Below is a picture.










I am thinking of spraying the laminate with the stone spray to give it that Pakistan desert feel.


----------



## Artisan

Neoki said:


> I have found this stone spray - Would it be ok for the geckos?
> 
> 
> image
> image


I use this  great stuff but I do varnish it once dry just in case it causes any problems if they lick it....plus it wipes clean easy with a layer of vanish on top : victory:


----------



## Neoki

labmad said:


> Look forward to following it pal - this will be me in the near future and threads like this are good for new leopard Gecko owners to follow and learn from


Thanks, I think your right I mean I can not see anything to do with spraying the Vivarium with the stone spray.

Dont get me wrong I have seen people use it on polystyrene hides etc but not a large area.

I have the following two options.

1) Spray the entire vivarium with the stone spray and leave the 
flooring normal. 

2) Spray the flooring and leave the vivarium normal.

here is the test picture










and heres the temporary housing solution


----------



## beckyj

Well my long awaited lady will be arriving next weekend! Can't wait! Will be spending tomorrow varnishing shelves (well, the boyfriend will!) Just ordered the last few bits for her. I've named her Torretto :flrt:


----------



## labmad

beckyj said:


> Well my long awaited lady will be arriving next weekend! Can't wait! Will be spending tomorrow varnishing shelves (well, the boyfriend will!) Just ordered the last few bits for her. I've named her Torretto :flrt:


what morph will be arriving?


----------



## beckyj

labmad said:


> what morph will be arriving?


 
She's a Jungle eclipse 


Sent from my BlackBerry 9320 using Tapatalk


----------



## Artisan

beckyj said:


> Well my long awaited lady will be arriving next weekend! Can't wait! Will be spending tomorrow varnishing shelves (well, the boyfriend will!) Just ordered the last few bits for her. I've named her Torretto :flrt:


AHAAA! i also have a new one coming next weekend.....

Nice choice! i have a very sexy jungle eclipse lad....he has the sexiest snake eye you ever did see!


----------



## labmad

beckyj said:


> She's a Jungle eclipse
> 
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9320 using Tapatalk


Sounds exotic - nice


----------



## Jakenicholls

just wondering what sort of lay boxes they use for their females to lay eggs in? need to know what size depth and length boxes I will need to buy :2thumb:


----------



## Artisan

Jakenicholls said:


> just wondering what sort of lay boxes they use for their females to lay eggs in? need to know what size depth and length boxes I will need to buy :2thumb:


I can go take a picture and measurements for you.....be right back!


----------



## beckyj

Artisan said:


> AHAAA! i also have a new one coming next weekend.....
> 
> Nice choice! i have a very sexy jungle eclipse lad....he has the sexiest snake eye you ever did see!



Its exciting isn't it?! She's my first Leo and I'm not familiar with all the morphs, I just think she's pretty! 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9320 using Tapatalk


----------



## Artisan

Jakenicholls said:


> just wondering what sort of lay boxes they use for their females to lay eggs in? need to know what size depth and length boxes I will need to buy :2thumb:


Here's what i use Jake, like a large/deep sized butty box. Excuse the tarantula in the background 

I couldn't find a tape measure so have put my normal sized lady hand in to show you, plus a dr pepper small bottle top so you can see lol

Its also one of the more battered ones i did. The others i cut a hole in the top not side. They need to be quite deep too to allow the gecko to move round easily as they dig about and choose the bit they like the best to lay in.


----------



## labmad

This is unfair people - there's me trying to sit tight til next spring/summer from the new breeding season - when all you billy big shoes come along teasing me with.your new purchases - torture people torture


----------



## Jakenicholls

Artisan said:


> Here's what i use Jake, like a large/deep sized butty box. Excuse the tarantula in the background
> 
> I couldn't find a tape measure so have put my normal sized lady hand in to show you, plus a dr pepper small bottle top so you can see lol
> 
> Its also one of the more battered ones i did. The others i cut a hole in the top not side.
> 
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20131130_183354_zps8fd5d4cb.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20131130_183444_zpsae726ac4.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20131130_183400_zpsb687f865.jpg]image[/URL]


Thats helped a lot, could you tell me what medium you put in the boxes please? I already have a brick of coco fibre soil, just curious if theres anything better?


----------



## Artisan

Jakenicholls said:


> Thats helped a lot, could you tell me what medium you put in the boxes please? I already have a brick of coco fibre soil, just curious if theres anything better?


I use eco earth too....but the loose stuff in a big bag : victory:


----------



## lupi lou

Well we did some christmas shopping today and some how came home with another Leo :whistling2: 
Pics don't do her justice but after the journey home she wasn't really in the mood for a photo shoot bless her: 



















once she's settled in I'll try and get some better pics of her


----------



## Artisan

Seeing as its the 1st December tomorrow and I've been getting in the Christmas spirit with my tree and watching xmas films on telly/Netflix/sky/lovefilm ....I decided to post a pic I made from one of my lads "Scorch"

I WILL be posting it again nearer Christmas so be warned :lol2:


----------



## retrobangs

Artisan said:


> Seeing as its the 1st December tomorrow and I've been getting in the Christmas spirit with my tree and watching xmas films on telly/Netflix/sky/lovefilm ....I decided to post a pic I made from one of my lads "Scorch"
> 
> I WILL be posting it again nearer Christmas so be warned :lol2:
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/imageedit_4_5102485828_zps53a28203.jpg]image[/URL]


I lovvvvvvvve this pic x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

labmad said:


> roll on springtime then :lol2:
> swell code = RFUK13 capitals or lower case, doesn't matter as they both work :2thumb:


Cheers dude 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artisan

retrobangs said:


> I lovvvvvvvve this pic x
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks me lil chicken pie


----------



## phil2

Heres milo couldnt get his head hehe


----------



## Artisan

phil2 said:


> [URL=http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps2b8a1dad.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> Heres milo couldnt get his head hehe


Nice pic phil. Like his name


----------



## phil2

haha thanks il get better ones over time first time i got him out properly tonight.


----------



## bigdan110

Just got in from work to find cas window licking  first time ive witnessed any of them drinking so im happy to find him doing this. Think I may of made his moist hide a bit to moist lol

























Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Artisan

bigdan110 said:


> Just got in from work to find cas window licking  first time ive witnessed any of them drinking so im happy to find him doing this. Think I may of made his moist hide a bit to moist lol
> image
> image
> image
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


They get most their moisture from the live food so dont need to drink much....but always nice to see them actually do this (though only seen about 2 of mine drink in all the time ive had them lol)


----------



## Mr Chad

I saw Lucy guzzling loads down the other day. Was very cute to watch.


----------



## laksomeister

I have a vid of Juni drinking from her waterbowl!  Don't have wi-fi at the moment so I can't upload it in HD...

On another note, I thought I was gonna try Dee-dee on some mealworms cause it's kinda hard to know if she eats her dubias or if the burrow away somewhere. And when I fed her I thought I might as well try em' with Juni as she's been very picky with her food lately. She went nuts! She slammed at least 14 mealies before she laid down to soak up some heat. And this from eating either 1 morio or 1 dubia every other night. Needless to say I instantly ordered 500g mealies


----------



## beckyj

Well the boyfriend has put the first coat of varnish on today and he'll be doing the second tomorrow. It really smells though! Torretto will be coming next Saturday or Sunday and I'm really worried about the smell?! I'm wishing I'd varnished them earlier now :bash:


----------



## Artisan

beckyj said:


> Well the boyfriend has put the first coat of varnish on today and he'll be doing the second tomorrow. It really smells though! Torretto will be coming next Saturday or Sunday and I'm really worried about the smell?! I'm wishing I'd varnished them earlier now :bash:


It does stink and takes a fair bit of airing out! I usually leave mine a week or 2 when I varnish shelves : victory:


----------



## beckyj

Artisan said:


> It does stink and takes a fair bit of airing out! I usually leave mine a week or 2 when I varnish shelves : victory:


O no, what should I do, she's arriving next weekend? Should I just set it up minus the shelves, then put them in next week when they've had chance to air?
I didn't realise it smelt so horrendous!


----------



## Jakenicholls

Have witnessed all 5 of my females eating the sand I use as substrate, thinking about moving them onto lino, had them on sand since february, never done them any harm but not sure i want to risk it anymore


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

beckyj said:


> O no, what should I do, she's arriving next weekend? Should I just set it up minus the shelves, then put them in next week when they've had chance to air?
> I didn't realise it smelt so horrendous!


Try leaving them on a radiator, heat should help air out the smell


----------



## Spaceisdeep

just joining the leopard gecko club :2thumb:

Picked these up today at CREAKS

Mack Jungle ♀










Mack Snow Het Patternless ♀










Sunglow ♀










and last but by no means least

Super Hypo Carrot from Creamsicle ♀


----------



## Maria71

Beautiful geckos wish i could have gone but was to far for me waiting for one closer to me .


----------



## retrobangs

phil2 said:


> [URL=http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps2b8a1dad.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> Heres milo couldnt get his head hehe


Amazing lemon colouring 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

Spaceisdeep said:


> just joining the leopard gecko club :2thumb:
> 
> Picked these up today at CREAKS
> 
> Mack Jungle


----------



## phil2

Just saw this when looking under my leo is it his heart ,


----------



## retrobangs

Been feeling really down in the dumps this weekend for reason I shall not bore everyone with, but the girls came out tonight together. First time in their new room out properly and only second time out together in close proximity. 

These little Leo's made a smile appear from nowhere. So glad we have them. 


































































































We also got them a cheesy lamp for feeding time 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phil2

Just saw this when looking under my leo is it his heart , 




And also i may be being paranoid i had a leo years ago but forgot eg behaviours his throat seems large i know sounds silly but i dont remember them having a big throat like this ...


----------



## TillyStar

Hope everyone had a fab weekend... Xmas is coming! 

Still no luck at all finding a home for Siri... getting a little stressed about it now. Have had to drop the price even further... If anyone knows anyone near London who would be interested, pleeeeease do direct them to me! 

Meanwhile, Scarlett came out the other night and I managed to weigh her - 97g!!!!! :gasp: and that's without having eaten more than a couple of mealworms since I got her - weird how long they can go without eating. She seems fine though and I have been assured they often go off their food when they change homes, so not starting to worry just yet but if I get the the end of this week and still no appetite I may start feeling concerned.

I have finally acquired some creme brulee bowls - just need to eat the puddings now and I will have see-through mealworm bowls 

and also... does anyone have any tips what to keep the thermostats up with on the side of the viv? mine keep falling down, probably because the cables they come with are SO short so with vivs stacked on eachother the weight of the extension lead pulls them down...have tried doublesided sticky foamy tape, superglue... nothing works!! But other people on here have stacks, so how do you keep yours up?


----------



## labmad

Hi tilly - have you tried the stronger velcro stuff to keep the stats in places? Failing that then you could put a cable tie round the wire so ot just leaves a tiny gap between the wire and the cable tie. Screw a hook in the side of the viv and just hook the cable tie on. Just depends if you want to make a hole in outside of the viv?


----------



## Artisan

TillyStar said:


> Hope everyone had a fab weekend... Xmas is coming!
> 
> Still no luck at all finding a home for Siri... getting a little stressed about it now. Have had to drop the price even further... If anyone knows anyone near London who would be interested, pleeeeease do direct them to me!
> 
> Meanwhile, Scarlett came out the other night and I managed to weigh her - 97g!!!!! :gasp: and that's without having eaten more than a couple of mealworms since I got her - weird how long they can go without eating. She seems fine though and I have been assured they often go off their food when they change homes, so not starting to worry just yet but if I get the the end of this week and still no appetite I may start feeling concerned.
> 
> I have finally acquired some creme brulee bowls - just need to eat the puddings now and I will have see-through mealworm bowls
> 
> and also... does anyone have any tips what to keep the thermostats up with on the side of the viv? mine keep falling down, probably because the cables they come with are SO short so with vivs stacked on eachother the weight of the extension lead pulls them down...have tried doublesided sticky foamy tape, superglue... nothing works!! But other people on here have stacks, so how do you keep yours up?


I tried Velcro and they fell off.....I tried lots of things but eventually found the sellotape sticky pads worked.....believe me I tried lots of other types of sticky pads until I found these ones.....they stick like cement!! got to be the sellotape brand ones though and stick one on each corner and one or 2 in the middle before pressing it on.....HARD! 

Awesome you got your bowls at last  they work a treat!

Sad that you haven't found the little lady a home though  I would actually take her myself and have her couriered up if I had the room...but I'm on a strict no more geckos for now as I need to save space for holdbacks next season  Will go on facebook and share your advert status on my page and timeline though in a minute.......EDIT just looked and cant find the post you made so feel free to post it to my timeline and also to my main page hun, more will see it then and I will also ask if anyone else can share it on theirs to help out.


----------



## phil2

Can anyone answer my earlier post please just a tad worried wanting to check thats normal im waiting for him to go the toilet he hasnt been for a few days!


----------



## AubreyGecko

Not sure what the dark shape is but my Leo's throat is that big


----------



## Artisan

phil2 said:


> Can anyone answer my earlier post please just a tad worried wanting to check thats normal im waiting for him to go the toilet he hasnt been for a few days!


Looks fine to me phil, Their throats can puff out a bit when they are excited/nervous/breathing etc.


----------



## phil2

Any idea what the black thing is artisan? He just hasnt been the toiket for a while


----------



## Neoki

Phil just to make sure you got a heat mat right?


----------



## phil2

Yeah its genrally atound 31c but goes upto about 33c and then down to about 29c as its changing


----------



## Neoki

Ok how many days without pooping?


----------



## phil2

I think its 5


----------



## Neoki

I would recommend a shallow warm bath. Skype me in 30 mins if you can

sent from Galaxy S2


----------



## phil2

I cant im out at moment but ill do the shallow bath tonight


----------



## Neoki

Make sure you youtube it as its got to be just right. Can you skype tonight and I will show you hoe?

sent from Galaxy S2


----------



## Neoki

How*

sent from Galaxy S2


----------



## phil2

Ill try yeah whats got to be right the tempreature?


----------



## KingRedbeardI

So I sat by Smaug's viv yesterday with the viv door open, talking to him like a weirdo, and he just gets up and waddles over to me and climbs out of the viv. I put my hand out and he climbed on but then he managed to climb onto the chest of drawers that his viv it on and tried to make an escape for the back of it :') paniced and picked him up and he wasn't happy about it haha.

Also, I can't get a pic because if I try to get him to the right angle he moves about too much but I think that after 3 months of saying "he", "he", might be a "she".


-_- hahahaha.


----------



## phil2

So if i do a bath for him for a bit, it just needs to be warm


----------



## Neoki

Phil either watch youtube or call me

sent from Galaxy S2


----------



## phil2

Its fine , little devil he is i thought il just check his toilet was now in the cool hide so i just moved thiggs around i took a pic just so you guys can tell me if its healthy im sure you knwo well i just wanted to check 
 

And here he is


----------



## KingRedbeardI

phil2 said:


> Its fine , little devil he is i thought il just check his toilet was now in the cool hide so i just moved thiggs around i took a pic just so you guys can tell me if its healthy im sure you knwo well i just wanted to check
> [URL=http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsa5e15afa.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> And here he is
> [URL=http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps8aca5edc.jpg]image[/URL]


Not too sure about that one on the right o_o

never seen one like that, hopefully someone here will have.


----------



## TillyStar

update on Siri and trying to find her a new home... Artisan has suggested I rehome her separately from the viv as I might have more luck this way... So if anyone knows anyone who might want a lovely little SHT leo, please show them this thread:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...-5-month-female-sht-leopard.html#post11667264

thanks


----------



## bigdan110

KingRedbeardI said:


> Not too sure about that one on the right o_o
> 
> never seen one like that, hopefully someone here will have.


Mine will do if hes had a right pig out he does these every time he has beetle grubs. That includes the big urate. After 5 days I would imagine it would be pretty large

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## phil2

Well may not been after 5 days i wasnt looking in there it was in his hide haha, so maybe its after eating something hes only been fed crickets with me, owner of shop fed him crics locusts and calciworms, so its normal?


----------



## Neoki

One of mine didnt digest the mealworms and came out in a big clump

sent from Galaxy S2


----------



## bigdan110

Neoki said:


> One of mine didnt digest the mealworms and came out in a big clump
> 
> sent from Galaxy S2


U sure it wasn't a regurge ?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Neoki

could of been but it was at least 8 hours after i checked they finished the food and it had a bit of white on it, like urate. 

Should of got a pic.


----------



## Neoki

Updated picture of Ponyo and Sasuke











Also here are my dog and cat


----------



## BuckingFrill

Neoki said:


> Updated picture of Ponyo and Sasuke
> 
> image
> 
> 
> Also here are my dog and cat
> 
> image


Nice names! Ponyo is cute on a leo. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## TillyStar

phil2 said:


> Its fine , little devil he is i thought il just check his toilet was now in the cool hide so i just moved thiggs around i took a pic just so you guys can tell me if its healthy im sure you knwo well i just wanted to check
> http://s876.photobucket.com/user/phillipflynn1/media/Mobile Uploads/image_zpsa5e15afa.jpg.htmlimage
> 
> And here he is
> http://s876.photobucket.com/user/phillipflynn1/media/Mobile Uploads/image_zps8aca5edc.jpg.htmlimage


Looks normal to me, as for the one on the right I have come across white poo in my vivs, think it's when they haven't eaten any food but have had a party with the calcium!

He's gorgeous :flrt:


----------



## bigdan110

TillyStar said:


> Looks normal to me, as for the one on the right I have come across white poo in my vivs, think it's when they haven't eaten any food but have had a party with the calcium!
> 
> He's gorgeous :flrt:


Haha hes been doing lines of calcium in the toilets 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## phil2

heres some of little milo 




and my corn snake


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

phil2 said:


> heres some of little milo
> [URL=http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsc77ff3d6.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsc5cf11c0.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps3446e975.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> and my corn snake
> [URL=http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps50f5acb7.jpg]image[/URL]


Aww you chose the name Milo like I suggested :flrt: he is such a cutie!
And that corn is gorgeous, love stripes


----------



## phil2

i did yeah  and i know there both beautiful


----------



## phil2

Mine usually yawns after hes ate and also does anyone elses leo often just shut one eye? Mine sometimes shuts ones but keeps one opem, iv looked and his eyes seem fine!


----------



## nikkidavies91

Pets at home do sell rapeshy.. :/


----------



## KingRedbeardI

phil2 said:


> Mine usually yawns after hes ate and also does anyone elses leo often just shut one eye? Mine sometimes shuts ones but keeps one opem, iv looked and his eyes seem fine!


Yeah, they do it to *literally* keep an eye on you.


----------



## Maria71

Mine yawn after eating too i take it to mean they have a full belly and now need to go and sleep a bit like my hubby after a roast on a sunday :lol2:.
They look so cute when they yawn the gecko not hubby :whistling2:


----------



## Neoki

nikkidavies91 said:


> Pets at home do sell rapeshy.. :/


Dont they sell the old trex stuff not the new stuff?

sent from Galaxy S2


----------



## Neoki

Guess what came through today


----------



## nikkidavies91

Neoki said:


> Dont they sell the old trex stuff not the new stuff?
> 
> sent from Galaxy S2


Leopard Gecko Food for Sale at Pets at Home

I know its obviously crestie food but yh.. They sell it and use it in store


----------



## Neoki

I would always buy it from Lilly Exotics (Repashy Super Foods : Crested Geckos | Multivitamins & Calcium for reptiles) as they are great people. 

Plus its slightly cheaper with free postage. You also can get the different sizes


----------



## Mr Chad

Just chilling.

Open one eye, looked at me and saw there was no food and went back to sleep lol


----------



## laksomeister

Mr Chad said:


> Just chilling.
> 
> Open one eye, looked at me and saw there was no food and went back to sleep lol
> 
> [URL=http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a290/chadder69/C1D33F90-F390-4405-91F7-36549DB9968B_zpsdkdt664h.jpg]image[/URL]


He looks exhausted! Haha  ... Can't you "like" a post from the tapatalk app, or when you go from the app to safari??? Can't find the like thingy anywhere :/


----------



## beckyj

Well just had confirmation this morning that Torretto will be arriving at around 6 on Saturday! Setting up the viv this afternoon and getting her mat going. Can't wait! :2thumb:


----------



## phil2

so who uses tiles on here? i saw some in b and q today id love some tiles but just worried the heat wont get through from a heat mat? id say they were maybe half a inch thick but not sure on that! they were only small though , really nice look i bet!


----------



## KingRedbeardI

phil2 said:


> so who uses tiles on here? i saw some in b and q today id love some tiles but just worried the heat wont get through from a heat mat? id say they were maybe half a inch thick but not sure on that! they were only small though , really nice look i bet!


I use slate. Not the easiest stuff to keep clean in my opinion but it looks alright. I did a botch job on the cutting so had to fill some areas at the side with some really thin pieces so looks a bit naff but if you can get them cut to size you should be fine. Heat gets through no problem. It's the winter month that throws the heat off more than anything.


----------



## phil2

well it is cold now , they were £1.98 though for one, and even they were the size of a coaster! yeah no idea how i will get them to size unless they fit nice them i would have spaces :S


----------



## KingRedbeardI

phil2 said:


> well it is cold now , they were £1.98 though for one, and even they were the size of a coaster! yeah no idea how i will get them to size unless they fit nice them i would have spaces :S


That's quite cheap. I bought 3 for like £11.


----------



## BuckingFrill

phil2 said:


> so who uses tiles on here? i saw some in b and q today id love some tiles but just worried the heat wont get through from a heat mat? id say they were maybe half a inch thick but not sure on that! they were only small though , really nice look i bet!


We use thin sandy textured tiles. Looks fab, we got a massive pack of them for £3.50, on clearance, still have most of them left! If they weren't so heavy I'd send you them. They're not the easiest to clean, but we kept one or two whole and put them in her most trafficked areas and smashed up the rest, took the bigger pieces and packed them with sand. The heat goes through them fine, probably because they're closer to a stony, clay than ceramic tile? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## AubreyGecko

Big heavy thick slate tiles they are okay but didn't keep temp right so use a lamp for heat gradient and basking spot and matt under her warm hide 

Does the trick perfect
 

These tiles are like a4 size and were like £1 each (':


----------



## phil2

ahh thanks bucking frill thats cool, if the heat wasnt coming through il go back to my repticarpet but everytime i feed him he gets caught on the repticarpet  im just uploading some pics now :d


----------



## Artisan

You don't really want your tiles anymore then a few mm thick or you wont get good heat transfer from a mat. If you go for thicker tiles you will need to swap to ceramic heater on a pulse stat : victory:


----------



## Artisan

beckyj said:


> Well just had confirmation this morning that Torretto will be arriving at around 6 on Saturday! Setting up the viv this afternoon and getting her mat going. Can't wait! :2thumb:


Exciting! I have my newest boy arriving on Saturday too....just after lunch !


----------



## phil2

ahh right, i may have to get one then and see how it goes through that:S be a bit hard though lol






and a vid http://s876.photobucket.com/user/ph...9-400A-BE7D-639DADA7E044_zps71634a07.mp4.html


----------



## AubreyGecko

Yeah I found that out

She has a little tiny mat that's under a tiny bit of Lino shaped to fit her hide, that hardly gives off any heat but is enough to keep her hide warm enough as the ceramic heat didn't seem to be going through and it felt the same as her hot hide in the middle although the top was hot

I hope this makes sense haha (':


----------



## KingRedbeardI

The slate I used is about a centimetre thick and works fine, only it is lagging a little bit during certain times of the day during these cold months. Sometimes outside of the hide on the warm side it'll only reach about 30c and that's with the stat turned all the way up, but upon lifting the hide and measuring that part of the floor it's like 33c, sometimes higher, so not too worried as long as the leo has somewhere to go to keep warm. He's still pooping and eating alright. The other day I could of sworn he did two poos which was weird.


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Saying that, he's only come out today so far to poop. I woke up this morning and he had his head sticking out of the hide but then I went back to bed haha...

Such a lonely daaaayyy...

System Of A Down - Lonely Day - YouTube


----------



## DragonFish66

Looks like i've missed a fare bit again :lol2: Had my 1st 4 leos out tonight and took the 1st group photo :mf_dribble: i left the super snow out as he's a bit small yet through number 6 is getting picked up on the 9th so not long now :2thumb: the Aptorglow


----------



## BretJordan

Hey guys! Great success! Feeding time frenzy! 

My little baby Diablo just ate 17-18 mini mealies within 5 mins and my Sunglow (Think I'm going to call her Ember what do you think?) Ember has just eaten a decent amount finally! After not eating for so long she finally scoffed down 22 mealies  Granted these were the bigger mealies out of the mini mealie box as the standards are in alien form! Oh noes! 

And straight after she came out for cuddles she's a bit skittish but not to bad and she sat on my hand and had a climb up my t-shirt.  Over all a good day. 

Bret.


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Can't remember whether I've already posted this but I got given this recently haha :2thumb:


----------



## labmad

There's me expecting everything on the Leo sales front to go quiet for winter but no it seems to be in full flow, people still selling this years young uns or even their collections - for someone wanting to build a small collection its bloody torture for me lol


----------



## Artisan

KingRedbeardI said:


> Can't remember whether I've already posted this but I got given this recently haha :2thumb:
> 
> image


I have this on my upstairs rep room come bedroom door....along with a tarantula one....cant seem to find a boa constrictor one though


----------



## Spaceisdeep

I know all of the zillions of cut 'n' paste care sheets out there all say to use UTH as THE heat source for leopard geckos, I also understand thermo regulation, basking spots etc

My question is can ceramic heaters be used instead ?
Is there a reason I've overlooked as to why everybody uses UTH or has this method been repeated so often over the years that it's now law to use UTH ?

I'm really not a fan of heat mats, most of my reps have ceramics, my house is a draughty old farmhouse and ambient temps are pretty low and the air temps in the couple of my vivs that are still on heat mats are much lower than the vivs with ceramics


----------



## Artisan

He's here he's here!!! my new boy has just been delivered. Have yet to settle on a name as I keep changing my mind....but here he is settling into his temporary home .....he's bigger then I expected so must sort his viv out for him asap, as he wont be able to stay in this large faun for very long at all....was expecting a little titch so didn't want to freak him out with a large space!
sorry for bad pic quality on some 


Fascio x w&y (pos w&y)


----------



## beckyj

Artisan said:


> He's here he's here!!! my new boy has just been delivered. Have yet to settle on a name as I keep changing my mind....but here he is settling into his temporary home .....he's bigger then I expected so must sort his viv out for him asap, as he wont be able to stay in this large faun for very long at all....was expecting a little titch so didn't want to freak him out with a large space!
> sorry for bad pic quality on some
> 
> 
> Fascio x w&y (pos w&y)
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20131207_153037_zps3e9c464c.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20131207_153003_zps396f368b.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20131207_152943_zps3c17d2d1.jpg]image[/URL]



Oo he's lovely congratulations!

Torretto will be setting off with the courier in 20 mins, should be here around half 6


----------



## Richard911

*Looking to buy young Leopard gecko.*

Hi guys and girls. I'm looking to buy some female leopard geckos. As I'm new to this I'm not sure where the best place to get them from. I live in Guildford Surrey and help would be great thanks.


----------



## labmad

Richard911 said:


> Hi guys and girls. I'm looking to buy some female leopard geckos. As I'm new to this I'm not sure where the best place to get them from. I live in Guildford Surrey and help would be great thanks.


 have you checked the classifieds on here pal? If they are too far for you to travel there's reputable reptile couriers available to get them to you


----------



## labmad

Artisan said:


> He's here he's here!!! my new boy has just been delivered. Have yet to settle on a name as I keep changing my mind....but here he is settling into his temporary home .....he's bigger then I expected so must sort his viv out for him asap, as he wont be able to stay in this large faun for very long at all....was expecting a little titch so didn't want to freak him out with a large space!
> sorry for bad pic quality on some
> 
> 
> Fascio x w&y (pos w&y)
> 
> [URL="http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20131207_153037_zps3e9c464c.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL="http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20131207_153003_zps396f368b.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL="http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20131207_152943_zps3c17d2d1.jpg"]image[/URL]


 tut tut I thought you were on a no more gecko's ban :lol2: what else you sneaking in the back door :lol2:


----------



## Artisan

beckyj said:


> Oo he's lovely congratulations!
> 
> Torretto will be setting off with the courier in 20 mins, should be here around half 6


Thank you!! been waiting for this boy for a while


----------



## retrobangs

Artisan said:


> He's here he's here!!! my new boy has just been delivered. Have yet to settle on a name as I keep changing my mind....but here he is settling into his temporary home .....he's bigger then I expected so must sort his viv out for him asap, as he wont be able to stay in this large faun for very long at all....was expecting a little titch so didn't want to freak him out with a large space!
> sorry for bad pic quality on some
> 
> 
> Fascio x w&y (pos w&y)
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20131207_153037_zps3e9c464c.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20131207_153003_zps396f368b.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20131207_152943_zps3c17d2d1.jpg]image[/URL]


Wow he's gorgeous Rach, has a real strong yellow almost look florescent.  love love love 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artisan

labmad said:


> tut tut I thought you were on a no more gecko's ban :lol2: what else you sneaking in the back door :lol2:


:lol2: I was when I said it....this one was paid for a while back....just had to wait for delivery of him


----------



## Artisan

retrobangs said:


> Wow he's gorgeous Rach, has a real strong yellow almost look florescent.  love love love
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks chick :2thumb:


----------



## Mr Chad

Lucy makes me laugh went near the viv to change the water and must have spooked her so she tried to run for her warm hide. Unfortunately with her wobble her brain works faster than her body so she just took a step, fell over and rolled onto her side.

She then looked at me as if to say ok now what to I do. Such a little character.


----------



## Lukosis

Bit of a late post, finally got my rescue Leo 2 weeks ago!


----------



## babychessie

Hellooo everybody!
Bumble was being a right silly sod this evening, he climbed up there and got himself stuck, so of course mummy had to come to the rescue!:lol2:




retrobangs said:


> Been feeling really down in the dumps this weekend for reason I shall not bore everyone with, but the girls came out tonight together. First time in their new room out properly and only second time out together in close proximity.
> 
> These little Leo's made a smile appear from nowhere. So glad we have them.
> 
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> We also got them a cheesy lamp for feeding time
> imageimage
> image
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awh, Leeloo and Alura are two lovely little leo girlies :flrt:



Artisan said:


> I will also ask if anyone else can share it on theirs to help out.


Of course if you'd like me to, I could add a link on to my page for you? 




Neoki said:


> Updated picture of Ponyo and Sasuke
> 
> image
> 
> 
> Also here are my dog and cat
> 
> image


I love the film Ponyo, and what cute names for the both of them! 



Artisan said:


> He's here he's here!!! my new boy has just been delivered. Have yet to settle on a name as I keep changing my mind....but here he is settling into his temporary home .....he's bigger then I expected so must sort his viv out for him asap, as he wont be able to stay in this large faun for very long at all....was expecting a little titch so didn't want to freak him out with a large space!
> sorry for bad pic quality on some
> 
> 
> Fascio x w&y (pos w&y)
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20131207_153037_zps3e9c464c.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20131207_153003_zps396f368b.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20131207_152943_zps3c17d2d1.jpg]image[/URL]


Ooooh so this is your little fascio boy! He's a stunner Rach :mf_dribble:


Who's feeling festive,eh? :whistling2:


----------



## labmad

Lukosis said:


> Bit of a late post, finally got my rescue Leo 2 weeks ago!
> 
> image
> image
> image


Im liking the log shelf thingy in the last pic - is it held on with brackets like a shelf??


----------



## BuckingFrill

labmad said:


> Im liking the log shelf thingy in the last pic - is it held on with brackets like a shelf??


Looks like the log fencing stuff you can get in wilkos cheap! Great stuff, I keep meaning to get some.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom

i've been skimming through this, some beautiful geckos on here... i've not had one since i was 12, but it makes me want to keep them again.


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Tom said:


> i've been skimming through this, some beautiful geckos on here... i've not had one since i was 12, but it makes me want to keep them again.


I'm jealous of you for managing to grab such a simple username. Haha.


----------



## Tom

ahhh but i've been here a very long time


----------



## DragonFish66

KingRedbeardI said:


> Can't remember whether I've already posted this but I got given this recently haha :2thumb:
> 
> image


I've seen these on ebay i need a few for the leos and snakes will get round to it one day :2thumb:



Artisan said:


> He's here he's here!!! my new boy has just been delivered. Have yet to settle on a name as I keep changing my mind....but here he is settling into his temporary home .....he's bigger then I expected so must sort his viv out for him asap, as he wont be able to stay in this large faun for very long at all....was expecting a little titch so didn't want to freak him out with a large space!
> sorry for bad pic quality on some
> 
> 
> Fascio x w&y (pos w&y)
> 
> http://s1208.photobucket.com/user/rachyW/media/20131207_153037_zps3e9c464c.jpg.htmlimage
> 
> http://s1208.photobucket.com/user/rachyW/media/20131207_153003_zps396f368b.jpg.htmlimage
> 
> http://s1208.photobucket.com/user/rachyW/media/20131207_152943_zps3c17d2d1.jpg.htmlimage


Very nice! they just seem to get better and better :thumb: you now have to many i know were some can have a new home :Na_Na_Na_Na: :lol2:


While i was taking the group photo one of mine got a bit excited and ran up my arm :lol2: they can be fast when they wanna be :lol2:


----------



## KingRedbeardI

DragonFish66 said:


> I've seen these on ebay i need a few for the leos and snakes will get round to it one day :2thumb:


Yeahh, my other half works in an exotic pet shop so she got it for me haha


----------



## DragonFish66

KingRedbeardI said:


> Yeahh, my other half works in an exotic pet shop so she got it for me haha


I've just been looking on ebay :lol2:
And i think i'm gonna get a few of these made up with pics of my leos and snakes as name plates for the vivs and rubs i think they will look good only now i have to take a load of good pics of them :2thumb: Here's the link
PERSONALISED SNAKE HOUSE GARDEN SHED SIGN | eBay


----------



## Maria71

I saw some really cute wooden name signs with a little lizard on them on ebay a few weeks ago, now for the life of me cant find them on there .Has any one else seen them ?
Beautiful pictures of everyone's geckos :flrt:

Maria


----------



## retrobangs

Lukosis said:


> Bit of a late post, finally got my rescue Leo 2 weeks ago!
> 
> image
> image
> image


Aw that's wonderful. Must feel good to rescue one, where did you rescue from?

Also they're looking happy and settled already, lots to do and climb in the viv 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

babychessie said:


> Hellooo everybody!
> Bumble was being a right silly sod this evening, he climbed up there and got himself stuck, so of course mummy had to come to the rescue!:lol2:
> [URL=http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums/y528/Chazzgecks/P1150464_zps9c75bef1.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Awh, Leeloo and Alura are two lovely little leo girlies :flrt:
> 
> 
> Of course if you'd like me to, I could add a link on to my page for you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the film Ponyo, and what cute names for the both of them!
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooh so this is your little fascio boy! He's a stunner Rach :mf_dribble:
> 
> 
> Who's feeling festive,eh? :whistling2:
> [URL=http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums/y528/Chazzgecks/P1150462_zpsa4590e3f.jpg]image[/URL]


Lol that's an epic bit of climbing from bumble. You must be proud of his efforts  and love the festive card. 

Thanks for kind comments Leeloo and Alura would appreciate 

Would like to share your festive card on the blog if that's ok?? Retrobangsandherheckos.tumblr.com have a look and tell me what u think 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beckyj

Well the courier was held up yesterday so Torretto arrived quite late last night! Took a couple of pics of her before she went in the viv, sorry about the quality the boyfriend took them and while he's great at varnishing shelves, hes not so good at photography! :lol2: She made a funny noise twice when I got her out, I didn't know they made noises!


----------



## retrobangs

beckyj said:


> Well the courier was held up yesterday so Torretto arrived quite late last night! Took a couple of pics of her before she went in the viv, sorry about the quality the boyfriend took them and while he's great at varnishing shelves, hes not so good at photography! :lol2: She made a funny noise twice when I got her out, I didn't know they made noises!
> 
> [URL=http://i988.photobucket.com/albums/af3/beckyj30/009_zpsc4410227.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i988.photobucket.com/albums/af3/beckyj30/012_zpsad87f03b.jpg]image[/URL]


Awww that's real cute. Pics aren't too bad but I agree the my OH doesn't seem to take the pics as well lol. Mine make noises sometimes too. Leeloo is high almost squeaky and Alura clicks like a dolphin it's much lower lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artisan

beckyj said:


> Well the courier was held up yesterday so Torretto arrived quite late last night! Took a couple of pics of her before she went in the viv, sorry about the quality the boyfriend took them and while he's great at varnishing shelves, hes not so good at photography! :lol2: She made a funny noise twice when I got her out, I didn't know they made noises!
> 
> [URL="http://i988.photobucket.com/albums/af3/beckyj30/009_zpsc4410227.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL="http://i988.photobucket.com/albums/af3/beckyj30/012_zpsad87f03b.jpg"]image[/URL]


She is a lil beauty!!!  Yes they do make noises like squeaks when stressed/scared, probably just because she didn't know you and got a fright bless her.

I have 2 supersnows who are vocal in a different way, they twitter to them selves when exploring but I do know SS are known for being a bit vocal :lol2:


----------



## Artisan

DragonFish66 said:


> Very nice! they just seem to get better and better :thumb: you now have to many i know were some can have a new home :Na_Na_Na_Na: :lol2:


No! they cant come to you....I don't have too many at all - wash your mouth out :gasp: (I have 7 more vivs empty) :lol2:


----------



## beckyj

Artisan said:


> She is a lil beauty!!!  Yes they do make noises like squeaks when stressed/scared, probably just because she didn't know you and got a fright bless her.
> 
> I have 2 supersnows who are vocal in a different way, they twitter to them selves when exploring but I do know SS are known for being a bit vocal :lol2:



Thank you, I think she's gorgeous 

She did it the first time and I said to my boyfriend "did that come from her"? And he said I don't think so. Then she did it again! She'd had an hour and half journey and quite late on, so no wonder she was upset! 

Unsurprisingly she's not eaten anything over night which I knew she probably wouldn't. I got those brulee bowls you recommended, I'm just a bit worried she won't find the mealies?


----------



## Artisan

beckyj said:


> Thank you, I think she's gorgeous
> 
> She did it the first time and I said to my boyfriend "did that come from her"? And he said I don't think so. Then she did it again! She'd had an hour and half journey and quite late on, so no wonder she was upset!
> 
> Unsurprisingly she's not eaten anything over night which I knew she probably wouldn't. I got those brulee bowls you recommended, I'm just a bit worried she won't find the mealies?


She will find them when she's ready. Leo's go through relocation stress when moved, especially on a long journey so don't be surprised if she doesn't eat for a few days even a week! she will eventually find her food when she's ready...they are not stupid...and really are quite a lot cleverer then we give them credit for. some of mine havnt eaten for a while after being couriered...I was fortunate with the little man I have decided to call Mimic, As soon as I put him in his enclosure.....he started eating a few mins after arriving lol - obviously this isn't the case with all of them as I've said.....just give her time and try not to disturb her too much for the first few days/week : victory:


----------



## beckyj

Artisan said:


> She will find them when she's ready. Leo's go through relocation stress when moved, especially on a long journey so don't be surprised if she doesn't eat for a few days even a week! she will eventually find her food when she's ready...they are not stupid...and really are quite a lot cleverer then we give them credit for. some of mine havnt eaten for a while after being couriered...I was fortunate with the little man I have decided to call Mimic, As soon as I put him in his enclosure.....he started eating a few mins after arriving lol - obviously this isn't the case with all of them as I've said.....just give her time and try not to disturb her too much for the first few days/week : victory:



Thanks. One of my Cresties didn't eat for about 3 weeks when she first came, but the other 2 started eating the same day! I'll leave her be for a week and see how she goes.


----------



## beckyj

Also I don't seem to be able to get her cool side above 21 degrees? Her hot side is at 33 so that's ok, but I'm thinking the cool side is a bit too cool?


----------



## babychessie

retrobangs said:


> Lol that's an epic bit of climbing from bumble. You must be proud of his efforts  and love the festive card.
> 
> Thanks for kind comments Leeloo and Alura would appreciate
> 
> Would like to share your festive card on the blog if that's ok?? Retrobangsandherheckos.tumblr.com have a look and tell me what u think
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Aha thank you and of course you can, I love your tumblr, I think it's brilliant! 


beckyj said:


> Well the courier was held up yesterday so Torretto arrived quite late last night! Took a couple of pics of her before she went in the viv, sorry about the quality the boyfriend took them and while he's great at varnishing shelves, hes not so good at photography! :lol2: She made a funny noise twice when I got her out, I didn't know they made noises!
> 
> [URL=http://i988.photobucket.com/albums/af3/beckyj30/009_zpsc4410227.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i988.photobucket.com/albums/af3/beckyj30/012_zpsad87f03b.jpg]image[/URL]


Oooh, Torretto has lovely snake eyes :mf_dribble:


----------



## Artisan

beckyj said:


> Also I don't seem to be able to get her cool side above 21 degrees? Her hot side is at 33 so that's ok, but I'm thinking the cool side is a bit too cool?


I tend not to worry too much about the cool side. As long as the hot side is ok she will still thermoregulate.


----------



## retrobangs

babychessie said:


> Aha thank you and of course you can, I love your tumblr, I think it's brilliant!
> 
> 
> Oooh, Torretto has lovely snake eyes :mf_dribble:


Thanks you're too kind  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neoki

Finally got the first coat of varnish on top of the spray stone paint


----------



## retrobangs

Happy to put submissions on the blog this week if anyone wants to share their pics ideas or articles. Message me on here. 


Retrobangsanshergeckos.tumblr.com


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakenicholls

Have asked about what offspring i would get if I crossed a sunglow x sunglow, (both trempers) on the genetics part of the forum, and was told i would get 50% sunglow and 50% normals? im slightly confused.. how would i get a normal if i crossed two tremper sunglows? can anybody help my confusion?


----------



## retrobangs

Jakenicholls said:


> Have asked about what offspring i would get if I crossed a sunglow x sunglow, (both trempers) on the genetics part of the forum, and was told i would get 50% sunglow and 50% normals? im slightly confused.. how would i get a normal if i crossed two tremper sunglows? can anybody help my confusion?


I think (but don't quote me on it) there is always the possibility for a normal. I have tried to double check it for you but can't get on to it right now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## labmad

Jakenicholls said:


> Have asked about what offspring i would get if I crossed a sunglow x sunglow, (both trempers) on the genetics part of the forum, and was told i would get 50% sunglow and 50% normals? im slightly confused.. how would i get a normal if i crossed two tremper sunglows? can anybody help my confusion?


Is a sunglow a hypo albino, in your case a tremper albino?? If so crossing two of these would give you 25% tremper albino and 75% tremper albino hypo's

I'll wait to be shot down shortly....in a nice way of course - as all this malarkey is still new to me


----------



## phil2

how old can you sex leos? mine was sold as a male and im sure he is but i just cant see any preanal pores, what age can you tell, he is about 6 and a half months.


----------



## retrobangs

phil2 said:


> how old can you sex leos? mine was sold as a male and im sure he is but i just cant see any preanal pores, what age can you tell, he is about 6 and a half months.


Should be able to tell by now  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DragonFish66

Artisan said:


> No! they cant come to you....I don't have too many at all - wash your mouth out :gasp: (I have 7 more vivs empty) :lol2:


You will need these vivs and more for all the hatchlings in the future :lol2: Saying that i'll have to settle for one or two hatchlings when you start breeding them :2thumb:


----------



## phil2

Ok took some pics for a second opionion lol does he look ok size wise for 6 months and weight , he is sunglow isnt he haha


http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsfefb4ef0.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## ayrshire bob

Anyone else have a Leo with an angry teenagers attitude? Woke up today and Bubbles had turned his viv into a mess again, flipped his moist hide over! He was in his hot hide so left it as it was until I got home from work (I had slept in lol) got home and he has been at it again! Moist hide now right way up but way out of position lol. Wee vandal! 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## BK80

phil2 said:


> Ok took some pics for a second opionion lol does he look ok size wise for 6 months and weight , he is sunglow isnt he haha
> http://s876.photobucket.com/user/phillipflynn1/media/Mobile Uploads/image_zpse6da9030.jpg.htmlimage
> http://s876.photobucket.com/user/phillipflynn1/media/Mobile Uploads/image_zpsc70f8434.jpg.htmlimage
> image[/URL]
> http://s876.photobucket.com/user/phillipflynn1/media/Mobile Uploads/image_zpsfefb4ef0.jpg.htmlimage
> 
> http://s876.photobucket.com/user/phillipflynn1/media/Mobile Uploads/image_zps51c797d1.jpg.htmlimage
> http://s876.photobucket.com/user/phillipflynn1/media/Mobile Uploads/image_zpsd3561789.jpg.htmlimage


He's perhaps a tad slender. But that doesn't in any way mean he's unhealthy. All Gecko's are usually different size wise. They metabolise their food at different rates, just like we do. I've got a 6 month old Albino who eats like a horse and is very lazy but is quite slim like your guy. As long as he's eating, shedding and pooping well, there's no problem imo.


----------



## phil2

Yeha i thought that when i got him he is like lay down there to his body obviosuly widens as hes sat properly so hes smaller when he hets up, but he eats poos sheds great i dust his food evry feed now too, can you tell if hes defently male?


----------



## Neoki

Need some better pics of the pores etc. 

Looking good though Phil.


I am fitting the shelving today and will upload pictures later.

Have you all got your geckos presents for christmas ?


----------



## labmad

Santa came early to my house today - i found this had landed when i got in 










my signed copy all ready for some bedtime reading


----------



## phil2

Oh from where i want one haha, i wil try get a better pic later


----------



## Neoki

Hey,

Archer Due to shed again










I also have a question...

Do I stick one two shelves or do I put another big one above the one on the right.


----------



## labmad

Neoki said:


> Hey,
> 
> Archer Due to shed again
> 
> image
> 
> I also have a question...
> 
> Do I stick one two shelves or do I put another big one above the one on the right.
> 
> image


 if theres space and its not too close to the roof of the viv I would add another shelf and then fasten some fake plants so they hang down over the shelf below a bit, to create like a private jungle den for the gecko .......

all these nice vivs on show lately I think we need a new thread starting called 'Pimp My Viv' :gasp:


----------



## Neoki

Already on there.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat-pictures/720343-show-me-your-viv-setups-19.html

Woody's viv is at the top of that page.

Thanks for the feedback I will get the other one added now


----------



## retrobangs

ayrshire bob said:


> Anyone else have a Leo with an angry teenagers attitude? Woke up today and Bubbles had turned his viv into a mess again, flipped his moist hide over! He was in his hot hide so left it as it was until I got home from work (I had slept in lol) got home and he has been at it again! Moist hide now right way up but way out of position lol. Wee vandal!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


Lol bubbles is such a rock star. Leeloo did this for a few weeks but changed stuff in her hide and with calcium moved lid as she was jumping down her table into it. May it be placement or is he truly a rock star 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

labmad said:


> Santa came early to my house today - i found this had landed when i got in
> 
> image
> 
> my signed copy all ready for some bedtime reading


Omg yay for you. I love this the whole way through so hopefully you enjoy too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

phil2 said:


> Ok took some pics for a second opionion lol does he look ok size wise for 6 months and weight , he is sunglow isnt he haha
> [URL=http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpse6da9030.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsc70f8434.jpg]image[/URL]
> image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsfefb4ef0.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps51c797d1.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsd3561789.jpg]image[/URL]


As others said all are different. He looks little trim for age but he looks extremely healthy still. Plus he's long, my long gecko took a lot longer to get weight on. If he eats well then I'm sure there's no need for concern. The little smiley pic at end is brill!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## labmad

retrobangs said:


> Omg yay for you. I love this the whole way through so hopefully you enjoy too
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its a great book from my initial quick read on a few areas and the pics of all the morphs at the back is something else - its like soft porn on the geckos front 

I will be reading it a while now but will also make a great reference book for years to cone


----------



## retrobangs

labmad said:


> Its a great book from my initial quick read on a few areas and the pics of all the morphs at the back is something else - its like soft porn on the geckos front
> 
> I will be reading it a while now but will also make a great reference book for years to cone


Yea is a great reference book. I use a lot of he morph stuff to do my morph day on blog. Haha yea it is soft gecko porn you're right. Now it seems seedy hahahaha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artisan

labmad said:


> Santa came early to my house today - i found this had landed when i got in
> 
> image
> 
> my signed copy all ready for some bedtime reading


Ooh...someone's been a good boy this year! Pappy Crimbo brought it early :2thumb:


----------



## labmad

Artisan said:


> Ooh...someone's been a good boy this year! Pappy Crimbo brought it early :2thumb:


Sure have lol  problem is though it gets you thinking of which geckos to get - supersnows and raptors are taking my fancy at the minute


----------



## Artisan

labmad said:


> Sure have lol  problem is though it gets you thinking of which geckos to get - supersnows and raptors are taking my fancy at the minute


I have a very pretty raptor lady., possibly mack...she's going to be paired with my supersnow het raptor lad next season


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

labmad said:


> Sure have lol  problem is though it gets you thinking of which geckos to get - supersnows and raptors are taking my fancy at the minute


I should have some raptor babies available next year:whistling2:


----------



## phil2

Some of milo and his tank. I normally feed him 7 crics but he didnt eat a few tonight not sure why, its right about 6 months to feed every other day and dust everyone isnt it? When will i change to feeding and dusting less? Also , he doesent look like he can fit. 7 crics in him is it safe to do that hes about 6 inches

Is everything ok here i always worry when is ee his undersides as theres dark bits i guess there normal but like to check- its a vid first one just click it  





Male or female?


----------



## labmad

Artisan said:


> I have a very pretty raptor lady., possibly mack...she's going to be paired with my supersnow het raptor lad next season





GoodbyeCourage said:


> I should have some raptor babies available next year:whistling2:


Does this mean i need to buy extra vivs then :lol2:


----------



## Artisan

phil2 said:


> Some of milo and his tank. I normally feed him 7 crics but he didnt eat a few tonight not sure why, its right about 6 months to feed every other day and dust everyone isnt it? When will i change to feeding and dusting less? Also , he doesent look like he can fit. 7 crics in him is it safe to do that hes about 6 inches
> [URL="http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps5c1ec4d3.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps2562ed16.jpg"]image[/URL]


Just feed him what he will eat....some nights he might not be as hungry as others and if he's coming up to a shed he will possibly not eat at all for a few days, they shed a lot when small. When he's got a decent weight and size to him and his growth rate slows down when he's older...you might find he only wants to eat every 3 days and maybe not as much. I have adults who sometimes only eat one adult dubia roach and smallish amount of mealworms or a few morio worms per week : victory:


----------



## Artisan

labmad said:


> Does this mean i need to buy extra vivs then :lol2:


It's highly probable 

If her mack proves out I will - fingers crossed have mack eclipses/mack raptors/super raptors/supersnow talbinos/supersnow (all with various hets) and just maybe...the one I have been waiting for.....a total eclipse...these will be exclusively kept though for myself (mwahahaha)

Of course there is no guarantee I will get all these, depends how nice to me the odds gods are, this is just from one pairing though and I have lots of other tricks up my sleeve


----------



## phil2

And the calcium carries on till what age when i should reduce, cant oberdose on it can they ( the repashy leopard gecko one( i dist everything every feed with him, and iv added more pics and a vid ^^^  i want to know thes ex as i say told male but i cant see his preanal pores


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

phil2 said:


> And the calcium carries on till what age when i should reduce, cant oberdose on it can they ( the repashy leopard gecko one( i dist everything every feed with him, and iv added more pics and a vid ^^^  i want to know thes ex as i say told male but i cant see his preanal pores


Not gonna lie I think "he" deffo looks female from the pics you posted last night, as my male at six months had a right bulge:lol2:


----------



## Artisan

phil2 said:


> And the calcium carries on till what age when i should reduce, cant oberdose on it can they ( the repashy leopard gecko one( i dist everything every feed with him, and iv added more pics and a vid ^^^  i want to know thes ex as i say told male but i cant see his preanal pores


You will always need to dust every meal with the repashy, the calcium should always be left in the viv...he will need these for the rest of his life phil : victory:

Edit...just a light dusting of the repashy, you don't need to smother everything.


----------



## phil2

At every feed ? Yeah got the white calcium in tank the ones you linked me too, yeah i think female too! I was sold it as a male!!! Not bothered really but named him and everything lol


----------



## labmad

Artisan said:


> It's highly probable
> 
> If her mack proves out I will - fingers crossed have mack eclipses/mack raptors/super raptors/supersnow talbinos/supersnow (all with various hets) and just maybe...the one I have been waiting for.....a total eclipse...these will be exclusively kept though for myself (mwahahaha)
> 
> Of course there is no guarantee I will get all these, depends how nice to me the odds gods are, this is just from one pairing though and I have lots of other tricks up my sleeve


Blimey you could have quite a selection popping out of the incubator - does the hubby know he is resigned to the sofa as you will need to buy plenty more vivs or will you slip that in when you have plied him with a big Christmas dinner and plenty of plonk :lol2:


----------



## KingRedbeardI

phil2 said:


> At every feed ? Yeah got the white calcium in tank the ones you linked me too, yeah i think female too! I was sold it as a male!!! Not bothered really but named him and everything lol


Doesn't look 6 and a half months old to me in my opinion. Can you upload a pic of him next to something so we can compare the size?

I know they all grow at different rates but I have a 5 month old which is a suspected female who looks quite a bit longer and the tale looks a lot thicker.

I'd of said Milo was about 3 months ish.


----------



## phil2

Really? God i thought that when i saw him he was small for 6 months, i have a iphone 5 he is about 1 inch 5 bigger than that so id say that was 6 to 6 and a half inches tail to nose, they may of just guessed , he told me he was 6 months roughly i said so why he not been sold he said the people he got them from was wondering if thhey would keep him for breeding, he was in a tank alone unlike others housed together, so is he defently sunglow or was that a lie too lol


----------



## Artisan

labmad said:


> Blimey you could have quite a selection popping out of the incubator - does the hubby know he is resigned to the sofa as you will need to buy plenty more vivs or will you slip that in when you have plied him with a big Christmas dinner and plenty of plonk :lol2:


:lol2: We don't live together yet (together over 3 years though but circumstance got in the way when he ended up very ill last year) .....but he fully supports my hobby and bless him - he acts so interested when I'm droning on endlessly about the geckos  He doesn't mind that he has to sleep in a bedroom full of boa constrictors/more geckos/14 tarantulas and breeding roach colonies, he doesn't mind that I have converted my living room into a second rep room with a 10 stack in....he says if I'm happy....he's happy :2thumb:


----------



## Neoki

Hey all,

Some awesome pics from a Canon 600D

Archer and Tesla








Archer










Tesla









Ponyo


















Sasuke

















No Name


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

phil2 said:


> Really? God i thought that when i saw him he was small for 6 months, i have a iphone 5 he is about 1 inch 5 bigger than that so id say that was 6 to 6 and a half inches tail to nose, they may of just guessed , he told me he was 6 months roughly i said so why he not been sold he said the people he got them from was wondering if thhey would keep him for breeding, he was in a tank alone unlike others housed together, so is he defently sunglow or was that a lie too lol


Looks like a sunglow to me, but I'm no expert


----------



## Artisan

phil2 said:


> Really? God i thought that when i saw him he was small for 6 months, i have a iphone 5 he is about 1 inch 5 bigger than that so id say that was 6 to 6 and a half inches tail to nose, they may of just guessed , he told me he was 6 months roughly i said so why he not been sold he said the people he got them from was wondering if thhey would keep him for breeding, he was in a tank alone unlike others housed together, so is he defently sunglow or was that a lie too lol


Does sound a bit small and his tail is very slim. I find females grow quicker then males. Here is one of my 6 month old girls, good weight storage on her tail and 55g



But as said....they grow at different rates and you don't know his/her history. might have been a bad eater if it was kept with lots of other babies so didnt eat as much coz was stressed. I reckon you will see it catch up like I told you....give it a few weeks and you will notice a marked difference. 

I would buy a set of digital kitchen scales too and weigh him/her weekly and keep notes : victory:


----------



## phil2

Ok ill look, atrisan u think sunglow? I have had him for a few weeks so cant say noticed huge but maybe a little and his tail is quite big wjen compare to his head etc lookk healthy, how big is yours when was 6 months? Say he is a bit small or thin aslong as i kerp feeding he will be ok wont he?


----------



## labmad

Artisan said:


> :lol2: We don't live together yet (together over 3 years though but circumstance got in the way when he ended up very ill last year) .....but he fully supports my hobby and bless him - he acts so interested when I'm droning on endlessly about the geckos  He doesn't mind that he has to sleep in a bedroom full of boa constrictors/more geckos/14 tarantulas and breeding roach colonies, he doesn't mind that I have converted my living room into a second rep room with a 10 stack in....he says if I'm happy....he's happy :2thumb:


Wish i could say i have a big .....erm....snake in my bedroom, but i cant sadly 



Neoki said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Some awesome pics from a Canon 600D
> 
> Archer and Tesla
> image
> Archer
> 
> image
> 
> Teslaimage
> 
> Ponyo
> 
> image
> image
> 
> Sasuke
> image
> image
> 
> No Name
> 
> image
> image
> 
> image
> [
> 
> 
> /URL]




Nice pics. Is it the standard lens you used?


----------



## Artisan

phil2 said:


> Ok ill look, atrisan u think sunglow? I have had him for a few weeks so cant say noticed huge but maybe a little and his tail is quite big wjen compare to his head etc lookk healthy, how big is yours when was 6 months? Say he is a bit small or thin aslong as i kerp feeding he will be ok wont he?


I'd say sunglow for sure. 

Phil .....take a chill pill man, I understand you are worrying about him and also getting things right, but he will be FINE. just plod on as you are, feed him, he will eat,you will still worry, he will grow, you wont notice, still worry, he will grow more, you will notice, you will relax, and you will have a wonderful reptile/man relationship.....and you will laugh at how stressed out you were! :lol2:....now take a deep breath and realise that help and reassurance is only a keyboard tap away


----------



## phil2

I know your all here if i need you especially you  thanks i will just worroed if hes small but im sure he will put weight on then, he is libely and active he enjoys coming out more now until he warms up then gets faster haha


----------



## labmad

phil2 said:


> I know your all here if i need you especially you  thanks i will just worroed if hes small but im sure he will put weight on then, he is libely and active he enjoys coming out more now until he warms up then gets faster haha


Your hearts in the right place pal but if you keep worrying and over analyzing then you will be left with as little hair as me and just as ugly as me


----------



## phil2

Aw lol il have grey hair first haha


----------



## KingRedbeardI

phil2 said:


> I know your all here if i need you especially you  thanks i will just worroed if hes small but im sure he will put weight on then, he is libely and active he enjoys coming out more now until he warms up then gets faster haha


He's not small because of underfeeding, he's small because he's still a wee baba!  haha


----------



## labmad

Artisan said:


> Does sound a bit small and his tail is very slim. I find females grow quicker then males. Here is one of my 6 month old girls, good weight storage on her tail and 55g
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20131107_102346_zps40558464.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> But as said....they grow at different rates and you don't know his/her history. might have been a bad eater if it was kept with lots of other babies so didnt eat as much coz was stressed. I reckon you will see it catch up like I told you....give it a few weeks and you will notice a marked difference.
> 
> I would buy a set of digital kitchen scales too and weigh him/her weekly and keep notes : victory:


What morph is this one rach please. She's a looker alright


----------



## phil2

I know just annoyed been sold wrong by looks of it , i want to know his her age roughly and sex lol, defently 6 inches or slightly over, plus he lookeda bit fed up after eating a few before lol


----------



## Artisan

labmad said:


> What morph is this one rach please. She's a looker alright


Thanks 

She's a mack talbino and is 100% het for blizzard & murphys patternless and possible also a visual or het eclipse (she looks to have a bleeding iris so will need to breed her in order to prove the eclipse but it's looking that way) Right little power house with her genetic make up. She will be for the following season when she's hit 18-24 months and I reckon she's going to be a big girl.

Lovely little thing she is


----------



## Artisan

phil2 said:


> I know just annoyed been sold wrong by looks of it , i want to know his her age roughly and sex lol, defently 6 inches or slightly over, plus he lookeda bit fed up after eating a few before lol


Temperature sexing isn't always 100% accurate - so no guarantees, some males are late developers and also taking into account that he may have had a bad start you may notice after he puts weight on if he's a he or a she.


----------



## phil2

Ok il hold out for a bit and see , shouldnt of named him now haha


----------



## Artisan

phil2 said:


> Ok il hold out for a bit and see , shouldnt of named him now haha


Why don't you call him "M" for now then pick a girls name starting with m if it turns out she....if not...back to milo.


----------



## Neoki

What did you all think to the shots I took using my friends camera 

sent from Galaxy S2


----------



## Artisan

Neoki said:


> What did you all think to the shots I took using my friends camera
> 
> sent from Galaxy S2


They were great....I did slap a "like" on em


----------



## phil2

I kinda hope mine is male as dont males live a lot longer?


----------



## Neoki

labmad said:


> Wish i could say i have a big .....erm....snake in my bedroom, but i cant sadly
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pics. Is it the standard lens you used?


I think it was the standard lens. Had self and auto focus on.


----------



## beckyj

Well Torretto ate 2 mealies last night! :2thumb:

I've had a peek at her this morning in her hot hide but I didn't want to disturb her too much. I'm dying to get her out, but I'm going to leave it until the weekend. She's so gorgeous! :flrt:


----------



## Artisan

beckyj said:


> Well Torretto ate 2 mealies last night! :2thumb:
> 
> I've had a peek at her this morning in her hot hide but I didn't want to disturb her too much. I'm dying to get her out, but I'm going to leave it until the weekend. She's so gorgeous! :flrt:


I had to handle my new boy a bit lastnight as I had to spray his moist hide....and he was in it #luckyme


----------



## beckyj

Artisan said:


> I had to handle my new boy a bit lastnight as I had to spray his moist hide....and he was in it #luckyme



I bought the large Gecko cave for her moist hide and I'm now thinking perhaps I should of got the medium! What do you do with the kitchen roll? Roll it up or just stuff it in? And do you really fill it up?


----------



## labmad

For moist hides in there anything particular that people regard as the 'best' thing to use, or is it all personal choice?? Is moss any good?


----------



## Artisan

beckyj said:


> I bought the large Gecko cave for her moist hide and I'm now thinking perhaps I should of got the medium! What do you do with the kitchen roll? Roll it up or just stuff it in? And do you really fill it up?


I use medium with all mine, my 100g girls fit in them fine as they curl around the inside.

The kitchen roll I just get 3/4 pieces, line them up on eachother, fold in half then turn 2 corners over at one end and turn up the whole other end so its a similar shape to the inside of the cave base. Tuck it in so it fits perfect then spray ...simples


----------



## beckyj

Artisan said:


> I use medium with all mine, my 100g girls fit in them fine as they curl around the inside.
> 
> The kitchen roll I just get 3/4 pieces, line them up on eachother, fold in half then turn 2 corners over at one end and turn up the whole other end so its a similar shape to the inside of the cave base. Tuck it in so it fits perfect then spray ...simples



Ah right so you only put it in the bottom? Think I'll have to sort her cave out when I get home from work, I've stuffed a load in!


----------



## Artisan

beckyj said:


> Ah right so you only put it in the bottom? Think I'll have to sort her cave out when I get home from work, I've stuffed a load in!


Yes just in the bottom


----------



## Lukosis

retrobangs said:


> Aw that's wonderful. Must feel good to rescue one, where did you rescue from?
> 
> Also they're looking happy and settled already, lots to do and climb in the viv
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got her from the North East Reptile Rescue.
Her previous owner didn't give her a humid hide and basically left her, so she retained a lot of shed. Some crusted over her eyes and got infected, she was left temporarily blind and unable to hunt so came in to them emaciated. She still has all her toes but a lot of them are halved. She only has one claw, bless her.
Doesn't stop her climbing and exploring all of her viv though! 
This was her when they got her:











labmad said:


> Im liking the log shelf thingy in the last pic - is it held on with brackets like a shelf??


Hey, sorry for the late reply. Been mad at work!
It's one of those bendy stick hides traditionally for gerbils etc.
Similar to this:
Small Fiddle Sticks Bendy Log Hamster Gerbil Hide Away 4007:Amazon.co.uket Supplies


----------



## labmad

Lukosis said:


> Hey, sorry for the late reply. Been mad at work!
> It's one of those bendy stick hides traditionally for gerbils etc.
> Similar to this:
> Small Fiddle Sticks Bendy Log Hamster Gerbil Hide Away 4007:Amazon.co.uket Supplies


 no worries pal - yeah I thought it was one of those  have you got yours raised up of the ground like a shelf (looks like it is in the pic) if so have you just used normal brackets to hold it in place?

Think I might get plenty of them in and use them as shelving in my viv(s) when I kit them out soon - I also have some wood pieces that look like viv offcuts that came with my vivs as part of the packaging and as soon as I saw them I thought straight away I could use them as shelves - wont need varnishing either as its just like a piece of viv wood so already done - apart from the edges but because its not pine them it will be cool 

blimey I think I am starting to sound like a tight yorkshireman now :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Neoki

Happy Pet Play Stix | Swell Reptiles

That is the one I have in my viv and they are great.

Labmad I will make sure you have a link to my project once its finished for you to see if you like any thing.


----------



## labmad

Neoki said:


> Happy Pet Play Stix | Swell Reptiles
> 
> That is the one I have in my viv and they are great.
> 
> Labmad I will make sure you have a link to my project once its finished for you to see if you like any thing.


 yeah I've spotted them on swell before and a garden centre that has a pets/aquatics section will be buying a load of freshwater shrimp from me soon as I keep/breed Crystal Red Shrimp and Crystal Black Shrimp so I will get a credit note to use in store - so I will put it towards bits for my leo vivs I think as they do sell reptile stuff so will take a look and see whats what......I know they sell these log thingys too so will get some of them and will see what else takes me fancy


----------



## Lukosis

Yeah, one side rests on the wooden hide and the othe side is connected to the viv 'wall' with some L brackets.


----------



## labmad

Lukosis said:


> Yeah, one side rests on the wooden hide and the othe side is connected to the viv 'wall' with some L brackets.


 good work my friend - looks cool :2thumb:


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Artisan said:


> I use medium with all mine, my 100g girls fit in them fine as they curl around the inside.
> 
> The kitchen roll I just get 3/4 pieces, line them up on eachother, fold in half then turn 2 corners over at one end and turn up the whole other end so its a similar shape to the inside of the cave base. Tuck it in so it fits perfect then spray ...simples


This is what I do too, except I use one of those microwavable tubberware boxes with a hole cut in the side haha. Looks a bit naff to be honest. Might consider buying one of those caves


----------



## labmad

Been browsing my new temper book again - bloody damn good read 

He's been exclusively feeding mealies since the mid 70's without any ill health/problems ....and there's me thinking variety is the spice of life n all that


----------



## retrobangs

labmad said:


> Been browsing my new temper book again - bloody damn good read
> 
> He's been exclusively feeding mealies since the mid 70's without any ill health/problems ....and there's me thinking variety is the spice of life n all that



Great book aye. Was glad to hear about mealies as that's all mine have had so far 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artisan

It's always better to provide variety....you could eat ham salad sandwiches all your life....you'd be ok with that, probably put a bit of weight on.....but bloody ell wouldn't you be mind numbingly bored with it! 

Mealworms is the cheapest way to keep them when you have 100s of leos, so of course you are going to say it's fine for them


----------



## KingRedbeardI

retrobangs said:


> Great book aye. Was glad to hear about mealies as that's all mine have had so far
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





labmad said:


> Been browsing my new temper book again - bloody damn good read
> 
> He's been exclusively feeding mealies since the mid 70's without any ill health/problems ....and there's me thinking variety is the spice of life n all that


Yeah... but what you've got to remember is that he's a breeder, and once the geckos are sold, the majority of the time the diets will change for the better due to new owners. His use of mealworms is probably because they're A) easier to feed, especially when there's a lot of geckos to feed and B) the mealworms would most likely cause the geckos to gain weight quicker.

Right?


----------



## babychessie

Neoki said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Some awesome pics from a Canon 600D
> 
> Archer and Tesla
> image
> Archer
> 
> image
> 
> Teslaimage
> 
> Ponyo
> 
> image
> image
> 
> Sasuke
> image
> image
> 
> No Name
> 
> image
> image
> 
> image


oooh lovely piccies :2thumb:



Lukosis said:


> Got her from the North East Reptile Rescue.
> Her previous owner didn't give her a humid hide and basically left her, so she retained a lot of shed. Some crusted over her eyes and got infected, she was left temporarily blind and unable to hunt so came in to them emaciated. She still has all her toes but a lot of them are halved. She only has one claw, bless her.
> Doesn't stop her climbing and exploring all of her viv though!
> This was her when they got her:
> image
> 
> Hey, sorry for the late reply. Been mad at work!
> It's one of those bendy stick hides traditionally for gerbils etc.
> Similar to this:
> Small Fiddle Sticks Bendy Log Hamster Gerbil Hide Away 4007:Amazon.co.uket Supplies


Poor thing 
I'm glad she's going to a better home


----------



## jimmer7

Hi im looking at getting a lepard gecko, so far I got a 3ftx2ftx2ft viv a ceramic bulb plus guard and a 5% uv compact bulb, , what vitamin and calcium would you recommend, im more of a snake and spider person, but my son would love a gecko. I have read through a few pages of this topic but there are hundreds left so any info would be much appreciated cheers


----------



## KingRedbeardI

jimmer7 said:


> Hi im looking at getting a lepard gecko, so far I got a 3ftx2ftx2ft viv a ceramic bulb plus guard and a 5% uv compact bulb, , what vitamin and calcium would you recommend, im more of a snake and spider person, but my son would love a gecko. I have read through a few pages of this topic but there are hundreds left so any info would be much appreciated cheers


Most people, including us here, use a heat mat under the substrate rather than a ceramic bulb but I think they can be used too.

Repashy Calcium plus works well :2thumb:


----------



## TheTruth

Like king says most people would use and swear that you must have a heat matt, however you can just use a ceramic bulb. Set the warm hide to one side of the hot spot directly under the bulb, the heat will convect to the side under the hide. This will need careful set up and a heat gun is best to check temps. The advantage of this is you will get nice air temps as well.


----------



## Artisan

jimmer7 said:


> Hi im looking at getting a lepard gecko, so far I got a 3ftx2ftx2ft viv a ceramic bulb plus guard and a 5% uv compact bulb, , what vitamin and calcium would you recommend, im more of a snake and spider person, but my son would love a gecko. I have read through a few pages of this topic but there are hundreds left so any info would be much appreciated cheers


Just some useful links for you : victory:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-care-sheets/699119-how-setup-basic-leopard-gecko.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-care-sheets/968842-leopard-gecko-care-sheet.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...pard-gecko-enrichment-shelving-platforms.html


----------



## jimmer7

Cheers for the replys, the reason I was going to use a ceramic is my boys room is quite cold and I dint think a heat mat could warm the air up enough,


----------



## TheTruth

Most people would say use both, matt for belly heat, bulb for ambient air temp if in a cold room, does get a bit complicated having 2 heat sources etc I had my daughters gecko (as she dont look after it, my gecko lol) in a tank with a heat matt, never came out a bit hide bound. I put him in my old 3 foot boa's viv with just a ceramic. I get on ok with the set up. You do have to have a high hot spot to get the heat over into the hide but I guess that is what the sun does.


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Just spotted a tiiiiiny little white bug on the slate in Smaug's viv... Reckon it could be mites?

Have read up on them before and seems like if it was a mite it was just a wood mite which don't seem all that harmful, but want the little buggers gone none the less.

Can't see any more, but also don't understand how there could only be one, so think it might be time to pull up the slate in his viv and have a look-see... >_<


----------



## Neoki

Just got to varnish now and finaply finished should be all complete in a week max 

sent from Galaxy S2


----------



## labmad

Just picked up 3m of lino for the Leo vivs for 15 quid - cheap as chips


----------



## phil2

nice, where from? a shop


----------



## labmad

Yes pal - from a carpet that sells it aswell as lino on the massive rolls that you buy by the ft. For anyone wanting lino for reptiles then by going to place like this will save you plenty as lino is quite expensive to buy.


----------



## phil2

ahh ok, i just looked at lino and tiles, defently want some tiles for mine but just worry about the heat


----------



## ayrshire bob

phil2 said:


> ahh ok, i just looked at lino and tiles, defently want some tiles for mine but just worry about the heat


I use wee square tiles I got in homebase, heat up no problem, got stat on top of tiles in hot hide, doesn't vary from temp by mote than 0.3 degrees when checked with infa red thermometer  

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## phil2

Cool how thick would you say they were ? Also if they dont exactly fit your tank did you get them cut to size? I wreckon there will be spaces you see


----------



## Neoki

Phil if you have any spare flooring around, try that. 

I can not recommend enough wood laminate


----------



## labmad

phil2 said:


> ahh ok, i just looked at lino and tiles, defently want some tiles for mine but just worry about the heat


You worry Phil - never :Na_Na_Na_Na:

ps - if anyone does look at carpet places and you only want odd small pieces then you might get lucky if you ask nicely to see if there is any in their skip which most places use - for free, which is what my dad did for some carpet he wants for someones allotment - brand new carpet but a very odd size the shop could not use - ones persons trash is another persons treasure


----------



## phil2

I know as if id worry not got any flooring lying around


----------



## labmad

phil2 said:


> I know as if id worry not got any flooring lying around


 just go round to your parents place and rip up the laminate flooring and tell them its 'so yesterday' and they need to modernise ....I'm sure they wont mind :lol2: then you WILL have some viv flooring :whistling2:


----------



## phil2

Haha they not long got this lino in going look into tiles though saw some lovely ones in b and q


----------



## labmad

I must admit there was some funky stuff today at the carpet shop, £25 for a larger roll than I got, but I opted for the one I got as its a wooden floor effect and should go well with the vivs I have


----------



## Artisan

I buy the 2m2 black marble lino from b&q in a big roll for £25.....like it to match as im a bit ocd :lol2:


----------



## labmad

Artisan said:


> I buy the 2m2 black marble lino from b&q in a big roll for £25.....like it to match as im a bit ocd :lol2:


 is that off the main roll or do they sell the remnants? don't know why but though b&q just sold packs of tiles......its been aaaaaagggges since I went in for a proper look :blush:


----------



## Artisan

labmad said:


> is that off the main roll or do they sell the remnants? don't know why but though b&q just sold packs of tiles......its been aaaaaagggges since I went in for a proper look :blush:


They sell them in ready cut rolls, they do all different patterns as well ...I went there on the off chance a while back and was surprised they sold it. Apparently not all b&qs do.


----------



## Artisan

Need some more lino myself ...could do with getting to a b&q but my OH hasn't been driving for a while since obtaining epilepsy after his brain haemorrhage last year  and they don't deliver the lino grrrrrrr! Might have to get it off ebay instead!


----------



## phil2

ok my parents do have some spare lino! may put it in his tank everytime he eats he gets caught on the repti carpet! i read somewhere you have to put it on a radiator is a good idea to let the smell or something (cant remember what out) i suppose a wash is good too as its been under the dogs bed for a long time!


----------



## labmad

How manky is the lino Phil - for the sake of a few quid i would not bother if its been under the dog bed in the floor??


----------



## phil2

its not manky looking looks fine, but i know under the bed , im going to ask if they have anymore spare anywhere


----------



## Artisan

Give it a soak in a weak bleach/water solution for a bit, rinse off well and air dry : victory:


----------



## phil2

yeah should be fine then, ill look at that, should tide me over till tiles lol


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Anyone here ever had wood mites?


----------



## Artisan

Wanted to do a photo shoot today while I was off work....but woke up this morning with screaming hellfire tonsillitis, a fever and wandering aimlessly about like a zombie  Photoshoot will have to wait until I feel better BLERGH........


----------



## phil2

does anyone know on amazon what to type in to find a second level for a gecko,i saw one but had no way up was only suitable for snakes
poor you artisan, tonsilitious is the worse!


----------



## GavinMc

phil2 said:


> does anyone know on amazon what to type in to find a second level for a gecko,i saw one but had no way up was only suitable for snakes
> poor you artisan, tonsilitious is the worse!


Do you mean something like a shelf or are you wanting something that will allow your gecko to climb up to a second level?


----------



## KingRedbeardI

phil2 said:


> does anyone know on amazon what to type in to find a second level for a gecko,i saw one but had no way up was only suitable for snakes
> poor you artisan, tonsilitious is the worse!


You'd have to build it yourself mate. A shelf, and then something attached to the shelf it can use to climb up.


----------



## phil2

ahh  nothing thats a platform but has some steps up  thats a shame


----------



## labmad

phil2 said:


> ahh  nothing thats a platform but has some steps up  thats a shame


If your not making your own then type in something like turtle ramp and see what pops up?


----------



## phil2

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Reptology-T...8&qid=1386882466&sr=8-15&keywords=turtle+ramp
quite like that one,same one though above was £55


----------



## phil2

some pics of my little one from tonight
#


----------



## GavinMc

Phil would something like these do or are you wanting the platform a tad bigger?

Number 1
Number 2


----------



## phil2

the komodo basking rock and hide looks good, cant really see size in real life, but yeah maybe, i would liked it to of been bit bigger i think though,


----------



## Artisan

If you buy a piece of cork bark from a rep shop....you can use this as a walkway up to any platform...I use these in all my vivs up to shelves.


----------



## phil2

does anyone drop there temps for their leos at night?


----------



## Artisan

No. I keep the hot spots as they are and the ambient temps in rest of viv will drop automatically as it usually does at night in rooms.


----------



## organized chaos

Artisan said:


> No. I keep the hot spots as they are and the ambient temps in rest of viv will drop automatically as it usually does at night in rooms.


I do the same for both my Leo and aft. Statted heatmat on 24/7 allows them to seek out a warm spot when required mate : victory:


----------



## Lukosis

As above. 
My viv has 3 levels to it with a cool/warm/humid hide on the ground floor with the heat mat and a hide on the middle floor and a leafey area on top. Mally tends to use the 2nd floor hide as her cool hide but switches between the two cool ones as I imagine they're slightly different temps. Clever animals.


----------



## GavinMc

phil2 said:


> does anyone drop there temps for their leos at night?


I switch all heating off at night, as the slate I use stays around the 24-26C mark. I have been doing this for near enough 2 years with out problems. 4 Leos with heat mats and the other 4 with CHEs. We all do things differently but as long as the Gecko is healthy and has no problems who are we to say one way is right and the other is wrong?


----------



## Lukosis

I agree with the above regarding the health aspect but in my opinion is rather provide a heat source 24/7 and multiple hides so the Leo can decide themselves, they always have the option of avoiding the heated area if they wish and they are the best judge of their requirements.

Again, not meaning as offensive or dismissive of the above poster in anyway whatsoever but we all have our own 'take' on things.


----------



## GavinMc

Lukosis said:


> I agree with the above regarding the health aspect but in my opinion is rather provide a heat source 24/7 and multiple hides so the Leo can decide themselves, they always have the option of avoiding the heated area if they wish and they are the best judge of their requirements.
> 
> Again, not meaning as offensive or dismissive of the above poster in anyway whatsoever but we all have our own 'take' on things.


I certainly would never take your post to be dismissing my ways of doing things but the sad thing is a lot of people can't seem to realise that there is more than one way to do things. Arguments happen to easily on this forum, some people say you have to use a heat mat for Leo as CHEs produce heat from above. Also another one is "you can't feed insects from your garden because they could be covered in pesticide" but I have done it for years(only 2 or 3 times a year as a treat) and experienced no problems. 


So just for some healthy debate, there is no right or wrong way to do it:-

1. What heat source do all you Leo owners use?
2. Have you ever fed insects that you have just picked out your garden?
3. What substrate do you use?


----------



## Neoki

phil2 said:


> does anyone know on amazon what to type in to find a second level for a gecko,i saw one but had no way up was only suitable for snakes
> poor you artisan, tonsilitious is the worse!


Phil get down to B&Q and get some Value shelves (£2.50)










This is the end product (just another layer of varnish to do) with three shelves. Flooring has been covered at the moment


----------



## phil2

So you just glue it and it will stay up lmao!


----------



## Neoki

Nope it has wood rails underneath, you can just see them. They are screwed into the viv and then the top is nailed down.


----------



## phil2

Sounds to complicated lmao! Nailing them into the viv eek! Lol


----------



## KingRedbeardI

phil2 said:


> Sounds to complicated lmao! Nailing them into the viv eek! Lol


Not gonna get anything done if you don't put a bit of effort in mucka!


----------



## phil2

I will buy what was posted earlier, or i can find something else and get a log going upto it.


----------



## Neoki

Phil its ever so simple, 

Buy the shelving
















It comes in the main shelf and two under bits of wood (bracket)

You get the nails with the shelf so don't worry.

Then do the following

















Its really easy to be honest.

Once completed it looks great


----------



## DragonFish66

Well its just took me ages looking through the thread its gotta be one of the longest threads there is :lol2: them shelves look great what paint are you using ? Neoki

After a long trip yesterday i finally picked up my new leo so took a few snaps before she settles in :2thumb: She looks like a different leo since i seen the last photo off her :mf_dribble:


----------



## labmad

DragonFish66 said:


> Well its just took me ages looking through the thread its gotta be one of the longest threads there is :lol2: them shelves look great what paint are you using ? Neoki
> 
> After a long trip yesterday i finally picked up my new leo so took a few snaps before she settles in :2thumb: She looks like a different leo since i seen the last photo off her :mf_dribble:
> 
> image
> 
> image


 what morph is she - those eyes are piercing - very nice :flrt:


----------



## Artisan

DragonFish66 said:


> Well its just took me ages looking through the thread its gotta be one of the longest threads there is :lol2: them shelves look great what paint are you using ? Neoki
> 
> After a long trip yesterday i finally picked up my new leo so took a few snaps before she settles in :2thumb: She looks like a different leo since i seen the last photo off her :mf_dribble:
> 
> image
> 
> image


Very nice Rod, lovely looking lil aptor you must be very pleased with her


----------



## labmad

Artisan said:


> Very nice Rod, lovely looking lil aptor you must be very pleased with her


 APTOR - lovely - I knew the eye was different but couldn't put my finger on what it was.......and didn't just want to get me book out and cheat, so I tried and failed racking the grey matter a bit .....ah well I think I am learning something albeit very slowly :lol2:


----------



## retrobangs

Artisan said:


> Wanted to do a photo shoot today while I was off work....but woke up this morning with screaming hellfire tonsillitis, a fever and wandering aimlessly about like a zombie  Photoshoot will have to wait until I feel better BLERGH........



God sounds ghastly. Hope you get better soon chick x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

phil2 said:


> some pics of my little one from tonight
> 
> [URL=http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps42356bdc.jpg]image[/URL]#
> 
> 
> 
> [URL=http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsceec8d50.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> [URL=http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps72794079.jpg]image[/URL]



Some very cute pics ... Love when their head is that bit too big for their bodies still. Some good breeding on this colourful little one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artisan

retrobangs said:


> God sounds ghastly. Hope you get better soon chick x
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks lovely. Feeling a bit better today and the fever finally broke so feel a bit more human today even though my throat feels like I've been gargling with sandpaper and battery acid :lol2:


----------



## AubreyGecko

Artisan said:


> Thanks lovely. Feeling a bit better today and the fever finally broke so feel a bit more human today even though my throat feels like I've been gargling with sandpaper and battery acid :lol2:


I sympathise with your lurgy-ness ):
Feel rough myself must have been reading about your tonsils that did it, my throat is awful today ):

Still a cuddle with my munchkin cheered me up 
She's taming down so nicely now  
She walked up my arm when I was giving her mealies and just say there looking at me:2thumb: that is before she went up my sleeve (':


----------



## Artisan

AubreyGecko said:


> I sympathise with your lurgy-ness ):
> Feel rough myself must have been reading about your tonsils that did it, my throat is awful today ):
> 
> Still a cuddle with my munchkin cheered me up
> She's taming down so nicely now
> She walked up my arm when I was giving her mealies and just say there looking at me:2thumb: that is before she went up my sleeve (':


Aw hope you get well soon....it's not fun this being ill malarkey. It's donkeys years since I had a throat infection....forgotten how bad they can be!


----------



## DragonFish66

labmad said:


> what morph is she - those eyes are piercing - very nice :flrt:


She's an Aptorglow het Eclipse 



Artisan said:


> Very nice Rod, lovely looking lil aptor you must be very pleased with her


Thanks, well pleased with her, also seen the adults so know how she's gonna turn out they were a very deep orange and were huge think they were giants will have to ask they must of been around 10 inches or so :2thumb:


----------



## beckyj

Torretto ate 11 mealies last night and been here for almost a week so thought I'd give handling a try! She actually tried to bite me when I went to scoop her up (I did it very gently), but when I actually had hold of her she was fine. Held her for about a minute, then popped her back in. Going to try her with some roaches tomorrow night.

She's so stunningly gorgeous!


----------



## labmad

Has anyone actually been bitten from a Leo? Does it hurt?


----------



## beckyj

labmad said:


> Has anyone actually been bitten from a Leo? Does it hurt?



She didn't make contact, just sort of stuck at me! She doesn't know me though I've only had her week, so I'm sure it was just nerves! 

I know people have been bitten before though, I don't think its a horrendous bite though

Sent from my BlackBerry 9320 using Tapatalk


----------



## labmad

Might try and hunt out a couple if giants or super giants when i get some leos - not sure how successful it will be as i think a lot prefer the more designer/fancy morphs ?

At present my 'possible' list includes supersnows and raptors. I also love the patternless morphs - as bright as possible, i mean the brightness you need to wear your shades for


----------



## retrobangs

Artisan said:


> Thanks lovely. Feeling a bit better today and the fever finally broke so feel a bit more human today even though my throat feels like I've been gargling with sandpaper and battery acid :lol2:



Ouch that sounds painful. Glad to hear you're feeling better x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

labmad said:


> Might try and hunt out a couple if giants or super giants when i get some leos - not sure how successful it will be as i think a lot prefer the more designer/fancy morphs ?
> 
> At present my 'possible' list includes supersnows and raptors. I also love the patternless morphs - as bright as possible, i mean the brightness you need to wear your shades for



I got a giant by accident she looked normal when sold to me and now she's outdone herself lol. Tug Mack snow. Wondering if she'd be worth breeding now. 

Would love a bright Leo too. If you find anyone selling do share 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phil2

Now i know repti carpet is safer than most substrates but a few times feeding my gecko now he has got caught in the carpet when affer crics, before quite horrible he was shakin his tail and everything was really stuck in it!i have spare lino so im puting that down tommorow or sunday


----------



## organized chaos

phil2 said:


> Now i know repti carpet is safer than most substrates but a few times feeding my gecko now he has got caught in the carpet when affer crics, before quite horrible he was shakin his tail and everything was really stuck in it!i have spare lino so im puting that down tommorow or sunday


Lino is a lot better mate, I looked into repticarpet a while back and even the reptile breeder who owned the shop that sold it told me about how Leo's can get their teeth and claws caught in it and that I would be better going for Lino. : victory:


----------



## phil2

I know defently i wil change


----------



## retrobangs

I have to request a picture of nugget as my partner loves them!!! And we haven't seen the little Leo for a while. I'm gonna be rude now, even though we've spoken I can't remember what one of you chaps cares for nugget lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AubreyGecko

So I was in a pet store today (I won't name and shame) and they reptile guy was selling this poor family a Leo, well you should have heard what he was telling them!! There was a teensy bubba couldn't have been more than about 3 months old
Guy: "This male is fully grown"
Kid: "I don't like its tail being fat"
Guy: "that's ok just don't feed it much and it's tail will be nice and skinny!"

The poor gek obviously sensed the kid was trouble as it opened its gob to bite and the kid jumped back

The guy said "oh they can't bite they have no teeth and are totally blind"

Then he went on to tell them to keep it in the box it was in. Hardly big enough for the little thing to turn around in!!! And keep it at room temp

Oh gosh I couldn't believe this family was
Drinking it all in!!

Anyway I was talking to my
Friend (rather loudly hoping this family would hear) about how I look after mine and eventually the family started asking questions!

I told them about basking spot and needing a proper viv and substrate and recommended this forum to them!!
They ended up with a 2 ft viv with the plan of using paper towel as a substrate they got all the right bulb and everything 

They were mortified at the guy in the shop and how he was 
I know I'm no expert but this was horrific to watch!!!!!!

All the that animals he must have sold!!!!

But all in all a happy ending for the little critter 
I feel I have done my good deed of the day


----------



## retrobangs

AubreyGecko said:


> So I was in a pet store today (I won't name and shame) and they reptile guy was selling this poor family a Leo, well you should have heard what he was telling them!! There was a teensy bubba couldn't have been more than about 3 months old
> 
> Guy: "This male is fully grown"
> 
> Kid: "I don't like its tail being fat"
> 
> Guy: "that's ok just don't feed it much and it's tail will be nice and skinny!"
> 
> 
> 
> The poor gek obviously sensed the kid was trouble as it opened its gob to bite and the kid jumped back
> 
> 
> 
> The guy said "oh they can't bite they have no teeth and are totally blind"
> 
> 
> 
> Then he went on to tell them to keep it in the box it was in. Hardly big enough for the little thing to turn around in!!! And keep it at room temp
> 
> 
> 
> Oh gosh I couldn't believe this family was
> 
> Drinking it all in!!
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway I was talking to my
> 
> Friend (rather loudly hoping this family would hear) about how I look after mine and eventually the family started asking questions!
> 
> 
> 
> I told them about basking spot and needing a proper viv and substrate and recommended this forum to them!!
> 
> They ended up with a 2 ft viv with the plan of using paper towel as a substrate they got all the right bulb and everything
> 
> 
> 
> They were mortified at the guy in the shop and how he was
> 
> I know I'm no expert but this was horrific to watch!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> All the that animals he must have sold!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> But all in all a happy ending for the little critter
> 
> I feel I have done my good deed of the day



You did that little gecko a BIG favour. Can you imagine how it would have been kept if not. Hard not to slap these shop sellers seriously ignorant and harmful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phil2

ah thats discusting well done i would of had to say something, come on name and shame its a good thing somore people dont go to these people for advice! i can only imagine pets at home?


----------



## AubreyGecko

I felt so proud of myself!
I'm going to write to someone official and tell them about the guy!!
That was just truly awful!!!!


----------



## AubreyGecko

phil2 said:


> ah thats discusting well done i would of had to say something, come on name and shame its a good thing somore people dont go to these people for advice! i can only imagine pets at home?


Not pets at home

Little place in benfleet

One guy who works there is amazingly knowledgeable and I have most of my collection from him!!
That's what make me even more shocked to hear this young fella talking tosh!!


----------



## retrobangs

AubreyGecko said:


> Not pets at home
> 
> 
> 
> Little place in benfleet
> 
> 
> 
> One guy who works there is amazingly knowledgeable and I have most of my collection from him!!
> 
> That's what make me even more shocked to hear this young fella talking tosh!!



So bad when one little twat lets everyone down


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AubreyGecko

Yeah it's awful!
I used to think it was a pretty good shop!
But now I will only be speaking to the one person in there!!

Surely to be employed in a rep shop they would look into your experience and current knowledge??


----------



## KingRedbeardI

retrobangs said:


> I have to request a picture of nugget as my partner loves them!!! And we haven't seen the little Leo for a while. I'm gonna be rude now, even though we've spoken I can't remember what one of you chaps cares for nugget lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Think that was JoshHammond.

I think thats the username, hasn't been on this thread for a while.


----------



## Artisan

AubreyGecko said:


> So I was in a pet store today (I won't name and shame) and they reptile guy was selling this poor family a Leo, well you should have heard what he was telling them!! There was a teensy bubba couldn't have been more than about 3 months old
> Guy: "This male is fully grown"
> Kid: "I don't like its tail being fat"
> Guy: "that's ok just don't feed it much and it's tail will be nice and skinny!"
> 
> The poor gek obviously sensed the kid was trouble as it opened its gob to bite and the kid jumped back
> 
> The guy said "oh they can't bite they have no teeth and are totally blind"
> 
> Then he went on to tell them to keep it in the box it was in. Hardly big enough for the little thing to turn around in!!! And keep it at room temp
> 
> Oh gosh I couldn't believe this family was
> Drinking it all in!!
> 
> Anyway I was talking to my
> Friend (rather loudly hoping this family would hear) about how I look after mine and eventually the family started asking questions!
> 
> I told them about basking spot and needing a proper viv and substrate and recommended this forum to them!!
> They ended up with a 2 ft viv with the plan of using paper towel as a substrate they got all the right bulb and everything
> 
> They were mortified at the guy in the shop and how he was
> I know I'm no expert but this was horrific to watch!!!!!!
> 
> All the that animals he must have sold!!!!
> 
> But all in all a happy ending for the little critter
> I feel I have done my good deed of the day


That's so sooooooo bad! How can anyone justify selling a living thing with such a terrible shambles of a verbal caresheet  makes my blood boil.

Well done you though....I'm the type of person who would have gently approached them and offered advice after hearing that. The worst they could do was tell me to mind my own business : victory:


----------



## AubreyGecko

Artisan said:


> That's so sooooooo bad! How can anyone justify selling a living thing with such a terrible shambles of a verbal caresheet  makes my blood boil.
> 
> Well done you though....I'm the type of person who would have gently approached them and offered advice after hearing that. The worst they could do was tell me to mind my own business : victory:



I I was more of a one for conflict I would have done but I'm a wimp haha

Luckily they decided to talk to us I really hope they join on here
I told them to look up this thread and asked if they would pm me to let me know how the little one is getting on  hopefully they will be in touch


----------



## GavinMc

labmad said:


> Has anyone actually been bitten from a Leo? Does it hurt?


My Giant is honestly worse than a Tokay, it may be because I don't handle any of my reps unless I'm doing my monthly deep clean. He latches on for ages, actually timed him for about 40mins one time. They have powerful little jaws, the way he tears through locust and the likes is unbelievable. To be honest though I have never heard of an other aggressive Leo but that is maybe due to the fact that 95% of people handle theirs on a regular basis. 



phil2 said:


> Now i know repti carpet is safer than most substrates but a few times feeding my gecko now he has got caught in the carpet when affer crics, before quite horrible he was shakin his tail and everything was really stuck in it!i have spare lino so im puting that down tommorow or sunday


I personally find repti carpet to be the worst substrate you can get for a Leo, I've heard of toes practically ripped of when their claws get stuck and they try to bolt when they get scared. I certainly wouldn't recommend it, even no substrate at all would come before repti carpet for me. I personally cover about 80% of my vivs in slate and the rest is a rough sand and pebble mix. I have had my 8 guys for roughly 2 years and there has never been problem. The main reason for sand being put down so much is bad husbandry in the first place.



phil2 said:


> i can only imagine pets at home?


This amazes me, [email protected] are not actually that bad on the whole. There are some absolutely awful reptile shops out there, and [email protected] seem to be the only ones that can get named and shamed on this forum which I personally find disgusting.


----------



## retrobangs

KingRedbeardI said:


> Think that was JoshHammond.
> 
> 
> 
> I think thats the username, hasn't been on this thread for a while.



Thanks dude. Il try pester him lol our house loves nugget 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## labmad

I wanna see more leo pictures people - get yer cameras out and snap, snap, snap


----------



## Artisan

labmad said:


> I wanna see more leo pictures people - get yer cameras out and snap, snap, snap


----------



## labmad

Artisan said:


> [URL="http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20131103_162818_zpsdeec1bb7.jpg"]image[/URL]


 nice rach - keep em coming people :2thumb:


----------



## beckyj

Artisan said:


> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20131103_162818_zpsdeec1bb7.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20130824_174453_zps5e10d5d0.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20130824_174416_zpsc7a964b9.jpg]image[/URL]



Aw look at that cute face! 

Have you had a hold of your new boy yet?


----------



## retrobangs

labmad said:


> I wanna see more leo pictures people - get yer cameras out and snap, snap, snap



Leeloo 


















Alura



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artisan

beckyj said:


> Aw look at that cute face!
> 
> Have you had a hold of your new boy yet?


Heheh...thank you. Pics are a bit blurry but I have just ordered a photo light box with lights and tripods and stuff.....so cant wait to start using them when they come to take much better pics lol.

Yes had a hold of little mimic, he's fab  chunky little lad at 45g and 3.5 months


----------



## Artisan

Silver


----------



## Artisan

Neon, just hit 100g this week the big puddin


----------



## labmad

retrobangs said:


> Leeloo
> 
> image
> image
> 
> Alura
> 
> imageimage
> image
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 nice - the 2nd pic looks like he's been out on the razz :lol2: maybe he's been hanging with his boys round the campfire swigging the strong stuff playing their gecko harmonica's :lol2:


----------



## Artisan

Winter


----------



## labmad

Artisan said:


> Heheh...thank you. Pics are a bit blurry but I have just ordered a photo light box with lights and tripods and stuff.....so cant wait to start using them when they come to take much better pics lol.
> 
> Yes had a hold of little mimic, he's fab  chunky little lad at 45g and 3.5 months


are the light box's your getting expensive rach?

lovely pics by the way


----------



## Artisan

labmad said:


> are the light box's your getting expensive rach?
> 
> lovely pics by the way


Well i just found one that was ment to be 77.50 and got it for 27.50


----------



## beckyj

Artisan said:


> Heheh...thank you. Pics are a bit blurry but I have just ordered a photo light box with lights and tripods and stuff.....so cant wait to start using them when they come to take much better pics lol.
> 
> Yes had a hold of little mimic, he's fab  chunky little lad at 45g and 3.5 months



Aw 

I tried holding Torretto last night, she wasn't impressed and tried to strike at me! She was ok when I had her out though, and only held her briefly. Going to leave her for a couple of days and try again for a short while and see how she goes


----------



## labmad

Artisan said:


> Well i just found one that was ment to be 77.50 and got it for 27.50


 bargin pal - is it something like this one I just found on fleabay?

Portable 50cm Camera Photo Studio Box Light Lighting Cube Tent Kit with Tripod | eBay


----------



## Artisan

labmad said:


> bargin pal - is it something like this one I just found on fleabay?
> 
> Portable 50cm Camera Photo Studio Box Light Lighting Cube Tent Kit with Tripod | eBay


Yes! its like that  :2thumb: Been umming and arring over one for over a year....finally decided to take the pluge :lol2:


----------



## Artisan

beckyj said:


> Aw
> 
> I tried holding Torretto last night, she wasn't impressed and tried to strike at me! She was ok when I had her out though, and only held her briefly. Going to leave her for a couple of days and try again for a short while and see how she goes


Oh bless :lol2:


----------



## DragonFish66

AubreyGecko said:


> So I was in a pet store today (I won't name and shame) and they reptile guy was selling this poor family a Leo, well you should have heard what he was telling them!! There was a teensy bubba couldn't have been more than about 3 months old
> Guy: "This male is fully grown"
> Kid: "I don't like its tail being fat"
> Guy: "that's ok just don't feed it much and it's tail will be nice and skinny!"
> 
> The poor gek obviously sensed the kid was trouble as it opened its gob to bite and the kid jumped back
> 
> The guy said "oh they can't bite they have no teeth and are totally blind"
> 
> Then he went on to tell them to keep it in the box it was in. Hardly big enough for the little thing to turn around in!!! And keep it at room temp
> 
> Oh gosh I couldn't believe this family was
> Drinking it all in!!
> 
> Anyway I was talking to my
> Friend (rather loudly hoping this family would hear) about how I look after mine and eventually the family started asking questions!
> 
> I told them about basking spot and needing a proper viv and substrate and recommended this forum to them!!
> They ended up with a 2 ft viv with the plan of using paper towel as a substrate they got all the right bulb and everything
> 
> They were mortified at the guy in the shop and how he was
> I know I'm no expert but this was horrific to watch!!!!!!
> 
> All the that animals he must have sold!!!!
> 
> But all in all a happy ending for the little critter
> I feel I have done my good deed of the day





AubreyGecko said:


> I felt so proud of myself!
> I'm going to write to someone official and tell them about the guy!!
> That was just truly awful!!!!


I hope the person over heard you as well people like that should not be selling animals!!! :bash: :whip: :devil::devil::devil: I would report him to the council thats were they get the license from for selling live animals the more people that report it the more likely they are to take action :2thumb: at least the leo is going to get the care it deserves now


----------



## AubreyGecko

We've typed up the letter ready to find out who it needs to be sent to

Didn't think of the council! 
Do you think I should send one to the guys manager as well?


----------



## retrobangs

labmad said:


> nice - the 2nd pic looks like he's been out on the razz :lol2: maybe he's been hanging with his boys round the campfire swigging the strong stuff playing their gecko harmonica's :lol2:



Lol she but yea agreed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Artisan said:


> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20131103_162818_zpsdeec1bb7.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20130824_174453_zps5e10d5d0.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20130824_174416_zpsc7a964b9.jpg]image[/URL]


On the last pic he/she looks so bloody chunky! Wish Smaug would even out like that haha.


----------



## Neoki

Guys and girls its finally finished.

sent from Galaxy S2


----------



## TillyStar

hello everyone... long time! life has been very busy around here.

siri has gone to a lovely new home, her new owner asked lots of questions and seemed really great and caring. feel very good how things worked out, even though it is very sad that she has had to be rehomed at all.

scarlett is STILL not eating at all but seems happy in herself, often does a slow lap in the viv across the levels when i sit talking to her. she will sometimes come out when i call her, which is ace. usually she isn't quite brave enough to come all the way out but she is so communicative and inquisitive! she will usually be quiet while i'm feeding ralph, then coming into her own later on in the evening 

ralph has really blossomed into an interactive personality, still eating every night more or less at 7 months, winter certainly hasn't dulled his behaviour! he's such a fantastic little boy (not so little anymore... need to weigh him) and it's amazing how my mood can lift even after a really sh*t day when i see his sweet little face! 

i've only got mealworms in atm, i really think it's too cold for locusts in my flat at night with the heating off, scarlett showed even less interest in them than the mealworms anyway and ralph is really loving the worms at the moment.

so that's my update... hope everyone is having a lovely run-up to xmas and happy gecklings 



AubreyGecko said:


> We've typed up the letter ready to find out who it needs to be sent to
> 
> Didn't think of the council!
> Do you think I should send one to the guys manager as well?


yes, i think you defnitely should. he was basically advocating animal suffering. horrible man  well done you for talking that family around!


----------



## AubreyGecko

TillyStar said:


> yes, i think you defnitely should. he was basically advocating animal suffering. horrible man  well done you for talking that family around!


Thank you

Ill send it off tomorrow

Wish I'd had the sense to record what was said but at the end of the day as long as SOMETHING gets done about him!!


----------



## KingRedbeardI

AubreyGecko said:


> Thank you
> 
> Ill send it off tomorrow
> 
> Wish I'd had the sense to record what was said but at the end of the day as long as SOMETHING gets done about him!!


I'd definitely speak to the manager. The fact that this guy has been hired in the first place is shocking lol.


----------



## AubreyGecko

If his advice wasn't so tragic it would be funny! But it was truly awful I just want to bash my head against a wall thinking about it :bash:


----------



## Neoki

I would of put him in his place there and then.


----------



## Neoki

Ponyo and her kid Tesla


----------



## phil2

anyone any advice on how to slighlty calm a leo down, mine is so cute but sometimes holding him he gets a bit jumpy or runs a bit, hes fine usually just sometimes
and on this pic can you tell what the bulge is below his ear? normal ? can it detirmine sex i seem to remember the bulge being a gender thing?


----------



## KingRedbeardI

phil2 said:


> anyone any advice on how to slighlty calm a leo down, mine is so cute but sometimes holding him he gets a bit jumpy or runs a bit, hes fine usually just sometimes
> and on this pic can you tell what the bulge is below his ear? normal ? can it detirmine sex i seem to remember the bulge being a gender thing?
> [URL=http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/Mobile%20Uploads/33CB17E9-F799-4BC8-8ADC-DB6D1CCBCA4C_zpsxcmm2hyg.jpg]image[/URL]


The bulge you need to look for to determine sex is between their back legs.
What bulge are you talking about, by the ear? I can't see one. Unless you mean around the ear hole itself which yes I believe is normal.


----------



## phil2

yeah i know about the one intbetween the legs i meant just under his ears, sort of on his chin, may have to try get a better pic lol


----------



## KingRedbeardI

phil2 said:


> yeah i know about the one intbetween the legs i meant just under his ears, sort of on his chin, may have to try get a better pic lol


That's just something they do lol. Sort of like breathing I suppose.


----------



## retrobangs

TillyStar said:


> hello everyone... long time! life has been very busy around here.
> 
> siri has gone to a lovely new home, her new owner asked lots of questions and seemed really great and caring. feel very good how things worked out, even though it is very sad that she has had to be rehomed at all.
> 
> scarlett is STILL not eating at all but seems happy in herself, often does a slow lap in the viv across the levels when i sit talking to her. she will sometimes come out when i call her, which is ace. usually she isn't quite brave enough to come all the way out but she is so communicative and inquisitive! she will usually be quiet while i'm feeding ralph, then coming into her own later on in the evening
> 
> ralph has really blossomed into an interactive personality, still eating every night more or less at 7 months, winter certainly hasn't dulled his behaviour! he's such a fantastic little boy (not so little anymore... need to weigh him) and it's amazing how my mood can lift even after a really sh*t day when i see his sweet little face!
> 
> i've only got mealworms in atm, i really think it's too cold for locusts in my flat at night with the heating off, scarlett showed even less interest in them than the mealworms anyway and ralph is really loving the worms at the moment.
> 
> so that's my update... hope everyone is having a lovely run-up to xmas and happy gecklings
> 
> 
> 
> yes, i think you defnitely should. he was basically advocating animal suffering. horrible man  well done you for talking that family around!



Lovely to hear that Siri went to the right place I knew how worried and gutted you were to have to rehome. Sounds like she will be cared for just as well. 

Scarlett sounds really intriguing. I like it when they show interaction to your voice, a real special moment because they are actually listening and rest of the time can't always tell. 

Ralph sounds like the boss of all things to be done ATM though. Glad he's coming out and keeping you good company. When you weight them let us all know. 

I think this would interest you due to us nattering about everything. I emailed Ron tremper about Alura as she is massive and only coming up to eight months. Have him eh measurement age eight etc and he says she's a giant. Lol oh my she's going to grow more. I asked my breeder some more and says the dad had the giant gene. 
Nice of him to email back. I was well chuffed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

Neoki said:


> image
> 
> Ponyo and her kid Tesla
> 
> image



Lol is the kid the one clinging on in both pics? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laksomeister

AubreyGecko said:


> So I was in a pet store today (I won't name and shame) and they reptile guy was selling this poor family a Leo, well you should have heard what he was telling them!! There was a teensy bubba couldn't have been more than about 3 months old
> Guy: "This male is fully grown"
> Kid: "I don't like its tail being fat"
> Guy: "that's ok just don't feed it much and it's tail will be nice and skinny!"
> 
> The poor gek obviously sensed the kid was trouble as it opened its gob to bite and the kid jumped back
> 
> The guy said "oh they can't bite they have no teeth and are totally blind"
> 
> Then he went on to tell them to keep it in the box it was in. Hardly big enough for the little thing to turn around in!!! And keep it at room temp
> 
> Oh gosh I couldn't believe this family was
> Drinking it all in!!
> 
> Anyway I was talking to my
> Friend (rather loudly hoping this family would hear) about how I look after mine and eventually the family started asking questions!
> 
> I told them about basking spot and needing a proper viv and substrate and recommended this forum to them!!
> They ended up with a 2 ft viv with the plan of using paper towel as a substrate they got all the right bulb and everything
> 
> They were mortified at the guy in the shop and how he was
> I know I'm no expert but this was horrific to watch!!!!!!
> 
> All the that animals he must have sold!!!!
> 
> But all in all a happy ending for the little critter
> I feel I have done my good deed of the day


You absolutely did the right thing advicing that family! As someone who fell for the rep shops bad advice the first time around (my beardie) I wish someone would've educated me on their husbandry right from the start. But unfortunately because I believed in the guy at the rep shop my beardie had the wrong set up for the first 6 months or so, and he's a bit smaller than most because of it. It's not a good feeling knowing you messed up their childhood. So I applaud you for doing what you did!


----------



## AubreyGecko

laksomeister said:


> You absolutely did the right thing advicing that family! As someone who fell for the rep shops bad advice the first time around (my beardie) I wish someone would've educated me on their husbandry right from the start. But unfortunately because I believed in the guy at the rep shop my beardie had the wrong set up for the first 6 months or so, and he's a bit smaller than most because of it. It's not a good feeling knowing you messed up their childhood. So I applaud you for doing what you did!


Thank you haha

Normally the shop is good!! 
I know when I first got my American green frogs I was advised wrong and found this little place and the older guy out me right and my collection grew happy and healthy 
It's awful to know you've done something wrong! And I was glad I could help!!


----------



## laksomeister

AubreyGecko said:


> Thank you haha
> 
> Normally the shop is good!!
> I know when I first got my American green frogs I was advised wrong and found this little place and the older guy out me right and my collection grew happy and healthy
> It's awful to know you've done something wrong! And I was glad I could help!!


Yeah I just registered on here to ask what my moorish gecko was as I had no clue (found it at work). And then I started reading about beardies and realised how wrong my husbandry was... So thankful that I found this place!! 

There must be a s%#&load of people out there that's keeping their animals wrong just because petshops need to sell more, and it makes me feel uneasy just thinking about it. 
So it's good that people ha e a place like this to come to and seek advice, they just need to find their way here, keep spreading the word! ^^

On another note, I cleaned ou Junis viv yesterday and changed it a bit. 
Here's some new pics:
















Added some more plants to cover up the empty spots that have annoyed me forever.
And took out the snake cave that she's never used as far as I know and put in a bigger lay/dig box, even though I've stopped thinking she's preggers by now I wanna make sure she has the option just in case! And by the way I realised yesterday while fixing the lay box, I haven't even made sure she's a girl yet!!! What if my little girl is a chunky male!?!? :O


----------



## labmad

Do you reckon aquarium sealant will stick some lino onto some wood shelves for the vivs - or is it a no more nails job??


----------



## Artisan

labmad said:


> Do you reckon aquarium sealant will stick some lino onto some wood shelves for the vivs - or is it a no more nails job??


I don't glue mine down mate, I cut mine to fit and put a hide on top...easily removed for cleaning 

geckos will have their own pooping "zones" and a few of mine do it on the shelf behind the hide so it just makes it easier for me when I have so many to clean out - to take them all out with the flooring at same time and clean them then just pop em back in when dried before moving on to next viv : victory:


----------



## labmad

Artisan said:


> I don't glue mine down mate, I cut mine to fit and put a hide on top...easily removed for cleaning
> 
> geckos will have their own pooping "zones" and a few of mine do it on the shelf behind the hide so it just makes it easier for me when I have so many to clean out - to take them all out with the flooring at same time and clean them then just pop em back in when dried before moving on to next viv : victory:


Might leave the main pieces unstuck then but i was thinking more the thin edges where the wood cuts are, so it looks neater and blends in with the vivs?


----------



## retrobangs

labmad said:


> Might leave the main pieces unstuck then but i was thinking more the thin edges where the wood cuts are, so it looks neater and blends in with the vivs?



The sealant will hold well enough. I sealed some bits in mine that don't need to move 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## labmad

retrobangs said:


> The sealant will hold well enough. I sealed some bits in mine that don't need to move
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


that'll do me then - nice one


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Artisan said:


> I don't glue mine down mate, I cut mine to fit and put a hide on top...easily removed for cleaning
> 
> geckos will have their own pooping "zones" and a few of mine do it on the shelf behind the hide so it just makes it easier for me when I have so many to clean out - to take them all out with the flooring at same time and clean them then just pop em back in when dried before moving on to next viv : victory:


Thinking about upgrading to a 3ft viv for Smaug in the new year, when all the christmas presents are out of the way, and using lino instead of tiles. Do you literally just use the hides to hold it down? I would be a bit worried about him getting underneath the lino haha.


----------



## Artisan

KingRedbeardI said:


> Thinking about upgrading to a 3ft viv for Smaug in the new year, when all the christmas presents are out of the way, and using lino instead of tiles. Do you literally just use the hides to hold it down? I would be a bit worried about him getting underneath the lino haha.


I use lino in 18 vivs....not had one gecko try to get under it  if you cut it right....they wont be able to lift it anyway. it will lie totally flat and I have to use a flat head screw driver to lift a corner up to get it out for cleaning.

I always cut the lino a bit big at first...then take mm off until it fits perfect. If the piece is quite bent or whatever from being rolled....put it outside or in the bath and pour boiling water over it....it goes flat in seconds : victory:


----------



## phil2

Im going to wash the lino iv found i have repti disenfectant that will be fine to kill anythig wont it


----------



## jimmer7

Hi im going looking for a lepard gecko tomorrow, at local rep shop, any tips on what I should look out for health wise,
Viv is done


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Artisan said:


> I use lino in 18 vivs....not had one gecko try to get under it  if you cut it right....they wont be able to lift it anyway. it will lie totally flat and I have to use a flat head screw driver to lift a corner up to get it out for cleaning.
> 
> I always cut the lino a bit big at first...then take mm off until it fits perfect. If the piece is quite bent or whatever from being rolled....put it outside or in the bath and pour boiling water over it....it goes flat in seconds : victory:


What do you do about the bit lumpy plastic bit on the heat mat where the wire connects? haha


----------



## KingRedbeardI

jimmer7 said:


> Hi im going looking for a lepard gecko tomorrow, at local rep shop, any tips on what I should look out for health wise,
> Viv is done


What's your viv like pal?
Look out for any signs of mbd - gimpy legs, things like that.
I'm sure someone will give you more info.


----------



## Artisan

KingRedbeardI said:


> What do you do about the bit lumpy plastic bit on the heat mat where the wire connects? haha


I usually have a plant or rock over that particular bit ahaaaa!


----------



## beckyj

Had my lady out again tonight after she polished off 3 roaches last night! She was much calmer, didn't try to bite me and had a wonder about my arm for a little while! :flrt:


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Artisan said:


> I usually have a plant or rock over that particular bit ahaaaa!


Do you cut the lino around it to avoid their being a lump in the lino or just let it cover it and then hide it with decoration?


----------



## Artisan

jimmer7 said:


> Hi im going looking for a lepard gecko tomorrow, at local rep shop, any tips on what I should look out for health wise,
> Viv is done


Yes make sure it seems to be walking fine/no sign of injury or wounds/no stuck shed/check all toes are there/nice plump tail, even youngsters will have some fat on their tails, only sick/underweight or very young geckos will have slim/thin or in the case of sick ones...bony looking tails. Bright eyes that open when handled (make sure no eye probs) alert/lively looking etc


----------



## Artisan

KingRedbeardI said:


> Do you cut the lino around it to avoid their being a lump in the lino or just let it cover it and then hide it with decoration?


No....just have the lino run along over it, you get a slight bump but not bad.


----------



## labmad

phil2 said:


> Im going to wash the lino iv found i have repti disenfectant that will be fine to kill anythig wont it


 yeah probably - but I think someone mentioned in a previous post about soaking/washing it in a weak bleach solution and then rinsing off to kill any nasties on it


----------



## Maria71

can any of you leopard gecko owners go on a face book group called LEOPARD GECKOS UK and explain to this girl that leos dont eat salad and fruit :bash: please


----------



## Maria71

or am i wrong and they are correct


----------



## Maria71

/www.facebook.com/groups/leopardgeckosuk


----------



## AubreyGecko

The link isn't working for me


----------



## Maria71

i will pm you


----------



## phil2

Just looked at the lino it has a tiny bits of paint on it , dads handywork not! Lol will that be ok il try scrape off but there tiny and i dont need to air it or put it on a radioator first do i? Theres no toxins in lino is there


----------



## retrobangs

KingRedbeardI said:


> Thinking about upgrading to a 3ft viv for Smaug in the new year, when all the christmas presents are out of the way, and using lino instead of tiles. Do you literally just use the hides to hold it down? I would be a bit worried about him getting underneath the lino haha.



Like artisan said I don't think many have the want to get get under except a few really mischievous ones mine isn't even cut perfectly but they just pay no notice. I have a lot in their vivs so it probably holds it down. I glue parts on the shelves where they don't poo so they don't slip. Can always nail them down too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

beckyj said:


> Had my lady out again tonight after she polished off 3 roaches last night! She was much calmer, didn't try to bite me and had a wonder about my arm for a little while! :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> [URL=http://i988.photobucket.com/albums/af3/beckyj30/rfuk003_zps781b2a8a.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> [URL=http://i988.photobucket.com/albums/af3/beckyj30/rfuk001_zps8a105ea6.jpg]image[/URL]



She is just a beautiful colour. Has a real lilac grey to her


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

Want to ask people's opinion and happy start a friendly debate - no getting moody though people lol.

When rescuing a Leo I think these things:

It's nice to make a donation as the people have been kind enough to save the Leo and care for them. 
It also so integrity and respect. 

There's also a flip side - when rescuing it's out of the kindness of your heart not for morph or perfect conditioning and so normally a rescue would be cheaper. Some people can't afford high end morphs but rescuing is an investment as they can afford monthly care - hope this makes sense. 

What do people think of what I'm saying? There was a rescue Leo I saw recently. Stubbed tail but none the less gorgeous and lovely in its own way. They rescue centre accept donations but when they had people discuss with them the pricing donation the response surprised me a little. 
"30 min donation as we know they go for about 60"

Think it's a little sad as on one hand it's wonderful to rescue and donate to a good cause but surely presence of home for a Leo should go over price as long as the person isn't trying to take the Micky and get something for free. 

What are peoples thoughts?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beckyj

retrobangs said:


> She is just a beautiful colour. Has a real lilac grey to her
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! I think she's so gorgeous :flrt:

Can't believe she's only been here a week!


----------



## labmad

This is a tough one. I don't have a problem with paying a donation if i rescued a Leo. Sadly i feel some people see this as an easy opportunity to get either a free Leo or one as cheap as possible. Even more sad is then they may try to sell it on to unknowing people for an inflated price.....call me sinical but i do think it happens.

Rescue places themselves i think if they show people what they do and how they work and what it takes to keep the place ticking over and then telling the people they accept donations at the persons discretion. Then any decent person with a heart would give a decent donation after they hear what it takes to run the place. Having said that i can understand them asking for 'x' amount for a donation because as a society too many people want things giving away and as cheap as possible and these idiots would be the sort to offer a few quid as a donation which the rescue places would find insulting and down right bloody cheeky. So i guess they put a 
suggestion out there to ward off the gold diggers who just want to make a fast buck or get a freebie ??
Its only my opinion of course 




retrobangs said:


> Want to ask people's opinion and happy start a friendly debate - no getting moody though people lol.
> 
> When rescuing a Leo I think these things:
> 
> It's nice to make a donation as the people have been kind enough to save the Leo and care for them.
> It also so integrity and respect.
> 
> There's also a flip side - when rescuing it's out of the kindness of your heart not for morph or perfect conditioning and so normally a rescue would be cheaper. Some people can't afford high end morphs but rescuing is an investment as they can afford monthly care - hope this makes sense.
> 
> What do people think of what I'm saying? There was a rescue Leo I saw recently. Stubbed tail but none the less gorgeous and lovely in its own way. They rescue centre accept donations but when they had people discuss with them the pricing donation the response surprised me a little.
> "30 min donation as we know they go for about 60"
> 
> Think it's a little sad as on one hand it's wonderful to rescue and donate to a good cause but surely presence of home for a Leo should go over price as long as the person isn't trying to take the Micky and get something for free.
> 
> What are peoples thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

labmad said:


> This is a tough one. I don't have a problem with paying a donation if i rescued a Leo. Sadly i feel some people see this as an easy opportunity to get either a free Leo or one as cheap as possible. Even more sad is then they may try to sell it on to unknowing people for an inflated price.....call me sinical but i do think it happens.
> 
> 
> 
> Rescue places themselves i think if they show people what they so and how they work and what it takes to keep the place ticking over and then telling the people they accept donations at the persons discretion. Then any decent person with a heart would give a decent donation after they hear what it takes to run the place. Having said that i can understand them asking for 'x' amount for a donation because as a society too many people want things giving away and as cheap as possible and these idiots would be the sort to offer a few quid as a donation which the rescue places would find insulting and down right bloody cheeky. So i guess they put a suggestion out there to ward off the gold diggers who just want to make a fast buck??
> 
> 
> 
> Its only my opinion of course



This was my dilemma as I agree they need the funds to support them but feel the not budging on this price could prevent the poor might from a home when good breeders are selling juveniles for 35 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## labmad

retrobangs said:


> This was my dilemma as I agree they need the funds to support them but feel the not budging on this price could prevent the poor might from a home when good breeders are selling juveniles for 35
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would say then its a great opportunity for the leopard gecko community to unite as ONE so not to.create an 'us' and 'them' situation between breeders and rescue places. Maybe a few reputable breeders get together.collectively and approach the rescue places and tell them from the off who you are and by working together maybe you can help each other out ? By politely telling them what babies sell for and maybe re setting their own donations in light of this to get more leos re homed, but also they can gain knowledge from the breeders if its needed, and maybe even the breeders have a link to reputable rescue places on their own websites? I dunno its hard to find a happy medium but lets remember its all about the geckos - they.asked for none of this!


----------



## labmad

Ok.so i am.thinking waaay ahead here - not even got.any leos.yet but in years to.come i would like to breed a.select few but when i do i want to do it right. So i will get fecal tests done to make sure they are all clear - but how do you go about it, do you just take a poo sample to the rep vet or does it get Posted away somewhere? Also are there other tests to do??


----------



## retrobangs

labmad said:


> I would say then its a great opportunity for the leopard gecko community to unite as ONE so not to.create an 'us' and 'them' situation between breeders and rescue places. Maybe a few reputable breeders get together.collectively and approach the rescue places and tell them from the off who you are and by working together maybe you can help each other out ? By politely telling them what babies sell for and maybe re setting their own donations in light of this to get more leos re homed, but also they can gain knowledge from the breeders if its needed, and maybe even the breeders have a link to reputable rescue places on their own websites? I dunno its hard to find a happy medium but lets remember its all about the geckos - they.asked for none of this!



Yea I feel for the geckos more than anything so I completely agree. Tried to do what you said above so they actually moved the Leo out and didn't keep them forever but was met with quite an aggressive response and so left it be. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## labmad

retrobangs said:


> Yea I feel for the geckos more than anything so I completely agree. Tried to do what you said above so they actually moved the Leo out and didn't keep them forever but was met with quite an aggressive response and so left it be.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I guess you can only offer your help and weather they take you up on it is Upto them. Personally if i was a rescue place myself then i would at least sit down and listen to what people have to say in terms of how others can help.


----------



## retrobangs

labmad said:


> I guess you can only offer your help and weather they take you up on it is Upto them. Personally if i was a rescue place myself then i would at least sit down and listen to what people have to say in terms of how others can help.



Yea. Is a shame they don't come on here and get an understanding. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## labmad

Just ordered 2 packs of the Jenga style blocks, prob have enough with one mind, ah well at least me n the kids can play with the other one (can't go wrong at £3.49 each delivered  )......well at 3 and 5yrs old I can teach them how to play it at least  ........we'll have fun building some platforms for the vivs too


----------



## Artisan

labmad said:


> Just ordered 2 packs of the Jenga style blocks, prob have enough with one mind, ah well at least me n the kids can play with the other one (can't go wrong at £3.49 each delivered  )......well at 3 and 5yrs old I can teach them how to play it at least  ........we'll have fun building some platforms for the vivs too


Jenga is the handiest thing you will buy when it comes to making platforms...just saves so much time measuring and cutting wood yourself....especially if you are needing 8 or more legs per viv!, I think from memory when I did my downstairs 10 stack...I needed 1 pack each of the standard and the mini version. Used the standard version for the higher platforms and the mini for the drink coaster "step ups" : victory:


----------



## labmad

Artisan said:


> Jenga is the handiest thing you will buy when it comes to making platforms...just saves so much time measuring and cutting wood yourself....especially if you are needing 8 or more legs per viv!, I think from memory when I did my downstairs 10 stack...I needed 1 pack each of the standard and the mini version. Used the standard version for the higher platforms and the mini for the drink coaster "step ups" : victory:


 Hmm, didn't realise there was a standard and a mini version :bash: I got 2 packs of these
NEW MINI TUMBLING TOWER WOODEN BLOCKS BUILDING GAME FUN KIDS FAMILY JENGA BOARD | eBay

might have to go back and look for the standard versions then :lol2:


----------



## Artisan

labmad said:


> Hmm, didn't realise there was a standard and a mini version :bash: I got 2 packs of these
> NEW MINI TUMBLING TOWER WOODEN BLOCKS BUILDING GAME FUN KIDS FAMILY JENGA BOARD | eBay
> 
> might have to go back and look for the standard versions then :lol2:


Yes the mini one is quite small and a gecko can easily climb up itself onto any platform with these legs,

The standard is an inch or so higher and make a good second platform for getting on to. Hang on and i'll get some pics to show you the difference and post them up in a min


----------



## Artisan

Unlike the shelves....I glue the lino to the removable platforms - as they are free standing and I have a piece of cork bark leading up from the bigger platform up to a higher fixed in shelf....there is the possibility of slipping on these ones.


----------



## labmad

Artisan said:


> Unlike the shelves....I glue the lino to the removable platforms - as they are free standing and I have a piece of cork bark leading up from the bigger platform up to a higher fixed in shelf....there is the possibility of slipping on these ones.
> 
> [URL="http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20131216_065658_zpse91c7e7b.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL="http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20131216_065713_zps21a70c1d.jpg"]image[/URL]


I think I will just wait and see what size the pieces are when they arrive and then hunt for the one that I need so I have both larger and smaller pieces ........where did you say you got the cork mats from again please?


----------



## Artisan

labmad said:


> I think I will just wait and see what size the pieces are when they arrive and then hunt for the one that I need so I have both larger and smaller pieces ........where did you say you got the cork mats from again please?


Got the cork bark from regular reptile stores on my travels over the years. I just bought big pieces as hides for my Boas and as they outgrew them I had lots of them spare. I just broke them into decent sized pieces for the leo vivs : victory:


----------



## labmad

Artisan said:


> Got the cork bark from regular reptile stores on my travels over the years. I just bought big pieces as hides for my Boas and as they outgrew them I had lots of them spare. I just broke them into decent sized pieces for the leo vivs : victory:


 no I was meaning the flat cork mats to use as a platform :lol2: i'll check out asda/wilko's etc next time I'm in :2thumb:


----------



## Artisan

labmad said:


> no I was meaning the flat cork mats to use as a platform :lol2: i'll check out asda/wilko's etc next time I'm in :2thumb:


Oh sorry....I got them from various shops....mostly from £stretcher - 4 - £2.99. You can get them from tescos/B&M/home bargains and places like that. I got the drinks coasters from B&M 4 - 99p


----------



## labmad

cheers pal


----------



## AubreyGecko

Update on the idiot in the rep shop!

I emailed the guys manager and the council an received 2 emails this afternoon

One
Saying the guy will be receiving a formal warning (he's on 2 out of 3 for bad advice!!!!!!) and also be re trained in his section

And another saying this isn't the first complaint about the shop and someone will be round to check it out ASAP

Well chuffed


----------



## sianylou

Hey all! Hoping this will post ok as I've had issues with this site not allowing me to post for a while!

Just very excited as last night I had Heath walking on my hands for the first time!!! 

He's become a lot more bold recently & is eating tons & looks like he's putting on some weight, so seemed a good time to take that next step!! He was a bit skittish but I gave him a juicy waxworm as a treat and he seemed pretty pleased with himself after that.


----------



## retrobangs

sianylou said:


> Hey all! Hoping this will post ok as I've had issues with this site not allowing me to post for a while!
> 
> 
> 
> Just very excited as last night I had Heath walking on my hands for the first time!!!
> 
> 
> 
> He's become a lot more bold recently & is eating tons & looks like he's putting on some weight, so seemed a good time to take that next step!! He was a bit skittish but I gave him a juicy waxworm as a treat and he seemed pretty pleased with himself after that.
> 
> 
> 
> image



Amazing pic!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

AubreyGecko said:


> Update on the idiot in the rep shop!
> 
> 
> 
> I emailed the guys manager and the council an received 2 emails this afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> One
> 
> Saying the guy will be receiving a formal warning (he's on 2 out of 3 for bad advice!!!!!!) and also be re trained in his section
> 
> 
> 
> And another saying this isn't the first complaint about the shop and someone will be round to check it out ASAP
> 
> 
> 
> Well chuffed



Aww well done you, nice to know you got results too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AubreyGecko

retrobangs said:


> Aww well done you, nice to know you got results too
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks
Really happy with that. Wasn't expecting the detailed replies if I'm honest haha 

We will be going back to see what's going down haha


----------



## labmad

When i am ready i.might kick off my collection with either some nice bright raptors , sunglow or murphy patternless if there are any about?? Supersnows will also feature later next year aswell 

Might even try a breeding project with Supersnows too and try to produce some Super Galaxies


----------



## retrobangs

I'm thinking if really like any form of patternless or some form of rainwater or bell as I like the brown patches. Keep hunting for some local to me but no joy lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## labmad

I really LOVE a pure bright clear colour with no pattern pretty blemish at all, which is basically a good example of a patternless, or even super hypo tangerines with same description.....just how i can find a few fine examples in the near future....guess i might be a bit old school, some of the new morphs just don't do it for me


----------



## Big Red One

I love this...............

:whistling2:

:flrt:


----------



## phil2

Some pics from tonight he has shedded again i think his body has a bit bigger but his tail looks thin to me  i was wondering a 6 inch gecko should i be feeding about 10 crickets a night? Hes only on about 7 now, he seems hungary but hes tiny makes you wonder lol, heres some pics he has some orange behind his head too!


----------



## labmad

Big Red One said:


> I love this...............
> 
> :whistling2:
> 
> :flrt:
> 
> [URL="http://i91.photobucket.com/albums/k302/somebigfella30/IMGP4370_zps8cae5901.jpg~original"]image[/URL]


 is this one of your pal? go on then put me outta my misery, I'm determined not to look in my tremper book, so I guess 'blazing blizzard'? I'm prob wrong again mind, maybe the eyes tells me its something different but I don't know what :flrt:


----------



## AubreyGecko

phil2 said:


> Some pics from tonight he has shedded again i think his body has a bit bigger but his tail looks thin to me  i was wondering a 6 inch gecko should i be feeding about 10 crickets a night? Hes only on about 7 now, he seems hungary but hes tiny makes you wonder lol, heres some pics he has some orange behind his head too!
> 
> [URL=http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/Mobile%20Uploads/6E90B8BC-2FBD-4192-B81F-2CEDFFD84A86_zpseyxeqmdd.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/Mobile%20Uploads/A3DF9C31-B50C-400E-93B7-6DF92CD12EA5_zpswf5io9s6.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/Mobile%20Uploads/875A6431-2187-4608-9D4D-43E00869F539_zpsdaexvkgq.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/Mobile%20Uploads/74FCEBA1-5F98-4885-A625-AFC1B9F3E00B_zpshwzye4xw.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/Mobile%20Uploads/98BF8E06-2F11-4514-BD74-AA4E9197574E_zpskg3imvku.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/Mobile%20Uploads/E5FD862B-D5D6-43B9-A25A-5603E4C571D2_zpsgt2n3dkq.jpg]image[/URL]




Absolutely adorable

My lady was the same size as him when I got her and she was a year old I just fed her until she was full

Normally about 6 mealies per night and 3 hoppers every other night now I've had her 2 months and this is her now  
Not as chunky as I'd like but on her way 

image_zpsfdd0e8f7.jpg Photo by Bekii_Smith | Photobucket


----------



## Big Red One

labmad said:


> is this one of your pal? go on then put me outta my misery, I'm determined not to look in my tremper book, so I guess 'blazing blizzard'? I'm prob wrong again mind, maybe the eyes tells me its something different but I don't know what :flrt:


It's not a Tremper blazing blizzard :2thumb:! so it won't be in his book ........... :whistling2::lol2:

It's the bell albino version, as everyone knows bells are far superior albinos in every way. 



Don't they ????? :mf_dribble: 

Oh and that's why the eyes look cooler................. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## phil2

Really, at the moment just on medium
Crickets,


----------



## labmad

Big Red One said:


> It's not a Tremper blazing blizzard :2thumb:! so it won't be in his book ........... :whistling2::lol2:
> 
> It's the bell albino version, as everyone knows bells are far superior albinos in every way.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't they ????? :mf_dribble:
> 
> Oh and that's why the eyes look cooler................. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Bloody georgeous pal that's what it is


----------



## AubreyGecko

Just feed a little more if you're worried
You can always cut down again 

Rachel has constant access to mealies as well and fresh ones for dinner


----------



## phil2

I wil thanks you all think he looks ok then guys, cute lol.


----------



## KingRedbeardI

phil2 said:


> Some pics from tonight he has shedded again i think his body has a bit bigger but his tail looks thin to me  i was wondering a 6 inch gecko should i be feeding about 10 crickets a night? Hes only on about 7 now, he seems hungary but hes tiny makes you wonder lol, heres some pics he has some orange behind his head too!
> 
> [URL=http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/Mobile%20Uploads/6E90B8BC-2FBD-4192-B81F-2CEDFFD84A86_zpseyxeqmdd.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/Mobile%20Uploads/A3DF9C31-B50C-400E-93B7-6DF92CD12EA5_zpswf5io9s6.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/Mobile%20Uploads/875A6431-2187-4608-9D4D-43E00869F539_zpsdaexvkgq.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/Mobile%20Uploads/74FCEBA1-5F98-4885-A625-AFC1B9F3E00B_zpshwzye4xw.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/Mobile%20Uploads/98BF8E06-2F11-4514-BD74-AA4E9197574E_zpskg3imvku.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/Mobile%20Uploads/E5FD862B-D5D6-43B9-A25A-5603E4C571D2_zpsgt2n3dkq.jpg]image[/URL]


Just prepare about 20 crickets and keep feeding them until he loses interest. If you feed all 20 you can prepare a few more, he won't overfeed himself.

How big are the crickets? When I first got Smaug he was about 6 - 8 weeks old and he would go through about 20 crickets and a few mealies every single day. Now he's 6 months and tonight he only ate 5. But with that being said, I have upped the size of the crickets I feed him since I got him because he's grown a lot + the winter months slow them down but if you find the gecko is happy to eat more just give it to him.


----------



## phil2

Ok id say the crics are about a inch long maybe bit less


----------



## Artisan

phil2 said:


> Ok id say the crics are about a inch long maybe bit less


Just feed as much as he will eat In say a 10-25 min period. Cant remember if you said you were feeding mealworms too phil? 
Also it might be worth you buying locusts instead of crickets....crickets are horrible little scum bags, can possibly pass on pinworms to your leo.
If you get some mealies you can leave these in his viv all the time/changing for fresh ones every other night...he can help himself to these whenever he wants.


----------



## bigdan110

Artisan said:


> Just feed as much as he will eat In say a 10-25 min period. Cant remember if you said you were feeding mealworms too phil?
> Also it might be worth you buying locusts instead of crickets....crickets are horrible little scum bags, can possibly pass on pinworms to your leo.
> If you get some mealies you can leave these in his viv all the time/changing for fresh ones every other night...he can help himself to these whenever he wants.


I do this with my 3 but with morios swear they dont understand the concept of glass bowls :banghead: lol I have to tip the damb things so they get the hint

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Artisan

bigdan110 said:


> I do this with my 3 but with morios swear they dont understand the concept of glass bowls :banghead: lol I have to tip the damb things so they get the hint
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


I use morios too but I think phils is too small/young for these yet  I use glass crème brulee bowls and have one "special" boy who doesn't get the concept....he tries to knock himself out trying to go through the bowl instead of over and in to it!! He has to have a special bowl he cant see through haha


----------



## bigdan110

Artisan said:


> I use morios too but I think phils is too small/young for these yet  I use glass crème brulee bowls and have one "special" boy who doesn't get the concept....he tries to knock himself out trying to go through the bowl instead of over and in to it!! He has to have a special bowl he cant see through haha


I have these same bolws my morios wont stay in very long tho so use these and the gu lemon cheesecake bowls  mine dont seem to fussed with mealys 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## phil2

Cool ill do that


----------



## Neoki

Yeah breed the mealies aswell. Easy to breed and look after 

sent from Galaxy S2


----------



## BretJordan

Hey guys! 
How is everyone? 

Diablo still eating me out of mealies! Can't believe how much this little guys eats.. He's still needing a name? If anyone has anymore suggestions? 



Ember's also eating quite a bit.. Seems she only likes to be tongue fed -.- But at least she's eating the fussy git. 




She's so gentle when she eats and when she's out. She loves looking around the room and climbing up me.  She's also so very placid.. Ignore the green Crocodile onesie! Missus bought it me for Christmas :lol2:






Love her eyes too. :flrt:


Hope everyone's good be on later on my dinner break 7:00 pm :bash: 

Bret.


----------



## AubreyGecko

BretJordan said:


> Hey guys!
> How is everyone?
> 
> Diablo still eating me out of mealies! Can't believe how much this little guys eats.. He's still needing a name? If anyone has anymore suggestions?
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/CB804978-4F59-4D22-A716-3C540FFA5D50.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Ember's also eating quite a bit.. Seems she only likes to be tongue fed -.- But at least she's eating the fussy git.
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/01108D49-6BFE-4DE2-AF51-27CE331410B7.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/4DA06877-DB3E-4033-A69B-01F88CCF5DA7.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> She's so gentle when she eats and when she's out. She loves looking around the room and climbing up me.  She's also so very placid.. Ignore the green Crocodile onesie! Missus bought it me for Christmas :lol2:
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/72BBA776-A12E-4DF5-86FB-EEB53D8FF378.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/AADE9486-F114-4FCE-8500-47F197F68AD6.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> Love her eyes too. :flrt:
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/6E769784-9D69-464F-99B3-0AC9E08755B4.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Hope everyone's good be on later on my dinner break 7:00 pm :bash:
> 
> Bret.



Looks like a little Darwin to me 

Cute geckos


----------



## AubreyGecko

Yay Rachel came out for a mooch today  yay
First time I've handled her for more than a couple of mins out of her viv and must say she was brill 
Wasn't skittish at all yay for patience and spending time with her haha 

image_zps55c519df.jpg Photo by Bekii_Smith | Photobucket

Excuse the silly facial expression haha (': 

image_zps00b68e01.jpg Photo by Bekii_Smith | Photobucket

image_zpsd70a1e97.jpg Photo by Bekii_Smith | Photobucket

I do love her 
Can't remember life without this little lady!! Always such a happy smiley face!
Cheers me right up all the time I know
I can go talk to her and she will poke her little face out and listen

Call me crazy haha (': :flrt:


----------



## retrobangs

BretJordan said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> 
> 
> Diablo still eating me out of mealies! Can't believe how much this little guys eats.. He's still needing a name? If anyone has anymore suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/CB804978-4F59-4D22-A716-3C540FFA5D50.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> Ember's also eating quite a bit.. Seems she only likes to be tongue fed -.- But at least she's eating the fussy git.
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/01108D49-6BFE-4DE2-AF51-27CE331410B7.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/4DA06877-DB3E-4033-A69B-01F88CCF5DA7.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's so gentle when she eats and when she's out. She loves looking around the room and climbing up me.  She's also so very placid.. Ignore the green Crocodile onesie! Missus bought it me for Christmas :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/72BBA776-A12E-4DF5-86FB-EEB53D8FF378.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/AADE9486-F114-4FCE-8500-47F197F68AD6.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love her eyes too. :flrt:
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/6E769784-9D69-464F-99B3-0AC9E08755B4.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone's good be on later on my dinner break 7:00 pm :bash:
> 
> 
> 
> Bret.



They're all gorgeous. Ember is a personal fav, what morph is she? Would love love love one like her. 

As for your greedy guzzler I keep trying to think of characters that eat a lot. Homer does not do him justice though lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdan110

retrobangs said:


> They're all gorgeous. Ember is a personal fav, what morph is she? Would love love love one like her.
> 
> As for your greedy guzzler I keep trying to think of characters that eat a lot. Homer does not do him justice though lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Goku Eating - DBZ Fanfiction Photo (24763413) - Fanpop fanclubs :lol2:


----------



## BretJordan

Haha thanks guys and she's an extreme Sunglow never seen one before.. She's lovely camera doesn't do her justice on the colours :') right dinners over see you all soon!

Bret


----------



## bigdan110

Been contemplating changing my tubs have been thinking about changing my rack to lidless and get the large komplement tubs. Want to give my leos more room had planned on doing them another level in the current tubs but mine would escape little buggers. Would the large tubs be to much for single leos? made a ton of hides and stuff that currently sit unused as I cant get them into the current tubs 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## phil2

Just put lino down what you all think


----------



## AubreyGecko

phil2 said:


> Just put lino down what you all think
> [URL=http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/Mobile%20Uploads/330818FF-F7BB-45F8-8066-6D360E1C02D9_zps9bcgdcbm.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/Mobile%20Uploads/EE411DF1-CC7E-4A6A-A316-5D62A00B3001_zpsptsb0yol.jpg]image[/URL]




Looks great!


----------



## phil2

I know its come out ebtrer than thoughtf eeding him now and no more sticking to carpet hehe jjsy bit more slidey, it heated up straight away too


----------



## jimmer7

Hi went to rep shop today, seen some lovely lepard geckos, came home with the few bits I needed to complete the viv set up.i have gone with infer red ceramic heater a compact uv light 5%.I have just finished putting laminate flooring in, and aquarium sealant all around the edges. 
The viv is a vivexotic vx 3ft x18in x18in I was hoping to get 2 geckos, as I have 2 sons who would love 1 each to name.
Is it possible to keep geckos together, or do they do better on there own. 
Also can you recommend some vitamin and calcium powders 

Cheers


----------



## AubreyGecko

phil2 said:


> I know its come out ebtrer than thoughtf eeding him now and no more sticking to carpet hehe jjsy bit more slidey, it heated up straight away too


Haha you want to watch him, he'll be practicing his skating haha  
Is he eating more now?


----------



## phil2

He did slide a bit but thats harmless hehe, well he ate 10 crics he cuda ate more i think but i always do worry about oberfeeding even 10 looks to many for him but he would of maybe ate more most are dead now the place i got these crics are awfull so ill get some more and maybe mealworms tommorow too.


----------



## Artisan

phil2 said:


> He did slide a bit but thats harmless hehe, well he ate 10 crics he cuda ate more i think but i always do worry about oberfeeding even 10 looks to many for him but he would of maybe ate more most are dead now the place i got these crics are awfull so ill get some more and maybe mealworms tommorow too.


He's a growing lad....young ones grow at a right rate..your lad is making up for lost time and trying to get some weight on, let him


----------



## Artisan

jimmer7 said:


> Hi went to rep shop today, seen some lovely lepard geckos, came home with the few bits I needed to complete the viv set up.i have gone with infer red ceramic heater a compact uv light 5%.I have just finished putting laminate flooring in, and aquarium sealant all around the edges.
> The viv is a vivexotic vx 3ft x18in x18in I was hoping to get 2 geckos, as I have 2 sons who would love 1 each to name.
> Is it possible to keep geckos together, or do they do better on there own.
> Also can you recommend some vitamin and calcium powders
> 
> Cheers


They do much much better alone : victory:


----------



## AubreyGecko

My Rachel won't touch crickets!
She's a fussy mare! Only hoppers(sometimes) and mealworms /:

Haha I worried about that too but she chunked up nicely and I cut back a little bit at a time  try the mealworms, put them in a little fish so he can help himself


----------



## phil2

I will il put a bowl of some mealies in too, are mealies more fatty


----------



## AubreyGecko

Dish*:lol2:


----------



## GavinMc

jimmer7 said:


> Hi went to rep shop today, seen some lovely lepard geckos, came home with the few bits I needed to complete the viv set up.i have gone with infer red ceramic heater a compact uv light 5%.I have just finished putting laminate flooring in, and aquarium sealant all around the edges.
> The viv is a vivexotic vx 3ft x18in x18in I was hoping to get 2 geckos, as I have 2 sons who would love 1 each to name.
> Is it possible to keep geckos together, or do they do better on there own.
> Also can you recommend some vitamin and calcium powders
> 
> Cheers



It is possible to keep 2 together but never do it with 2 males as they will fight. I personally keep all eight of mine singly as I feel it is best for the gecko but I did have 3 females that, for a good 12 years, lived together without a problem before I had to let them go 3 and a half years ago. To my knowledge they are still living happily together. Most people will tell,not advise, you not to as there is always a slight risk of dominance or fighting breaking out.

I would advise you to use Repashy Calcium Plus and then place a small dish with a plain calcium, like vetarks, in your viv 24/7.

Edit: Better link for the Calcium Plus - This has all the vits. that your Leo will require, just pop it on every feed and you are good to go.


----------



## retrobangs

[ QUOTE=phil2;11690087]Just put lino down what you all think
[URL=http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/Mobile%20Uploads/330818FF-F7BB-45F8-8066-6D360E1C02D9_zps9bcgdcbm.jpg]image[/URL]

[URL=http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/Mobile%20Uploads/EE411DF1-CC7E-4A6A-A316-5D62A00B3001_zpsptsb0yol.jpg]image[/URL][/QUOTE]


Looks epic really goes due to the colours



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmer7

Cheers for your replys,, I was only looking for 1 untill I seen 2 lovely female geckos which I could not choose between,


----------



## GavinMc

jimmer7 said:


> Cheers for your replys,, I was only looking for 1 untill I seen 2 lovely female geckos which I could not choose between,


If you had the 4ft version or the viv you have you could have kept both together if you watched them closely for any signs of tension between them and then at the first signs you could easily put a partition wall the 2 foot mark as they could easily be housed in a 24"x18"x18" even if it is a tad on the small side. 

I must say I respect you for being different and using a large viv than 90% of Leo owners, a ceramic heater and uv lighting. 

What are you using for UV? a coil bulb or a strip bulb? I would certainly advise the use of a strip with reflector.


----------



## Artisan

jimmer7 said:


> Cheers for your replys,, I was only looking for 1 untill I seen 2 lovely female geckos which I could not choose between,


If you did get a 4 foot and put a divider in you can put shelves and platforms in to increase space. I have my larger gecks in 3 foots, some in 2.5 foots and the rest in 2 foots.....every single one of them has shelving of some description and also removable platforms that add a foot or 2 of floorspace onto each viv : victory:


----------



## jimmer7

Hi I went with the compact as I had good results with my crested gecko, both heater and light are garded and there will be a hide and log next to the uv, I got a air brick for basking area as they can hide in that just need to sort out a damp hide, which is on my to do list. Plus I got rocks and bits as we'll to place in viv.


----------



## jimmer7

Hi yeh I have been looking at those platforms, I use them in my royals vivs which they all use


----------



## Artisan

jimmer7 said:


> Hi I went with the compact as I had good results with my crested gecko, both heater and light are garded and there will be a hide and log next to the uv, I got a air brick for basking area as they can hide in that just need to sort out a damp hide, which is on my to do list. Plus I got rocks and bits as we'll to place in viv.


The difference between cresties and leos is that cresties bask under heat to soak it up from above and leos flomp out and soak up belly heat from underneath : victory:


----------



## GavinMc

jimmer7 said:


> Hi I went with the compact as I had good results with my crested gecko, both heater and light are garded and there will be a hide and log next to the uv, I got a air brick for basking area as they can hide in that just need to sort out a damp hide, which is on my to do list. Plus I got rocks and bits as we'll to place in viv.


Try and keep the guards out of the reach as the gecko may try to climb onto them. I don't use them, for my ceramics, but they are good for keeping your mind at ease if you worry about your gecko getting burned easily. 

Talking about rocks, anyone looking at this that would like some rocks, pebbles or wood check out Aqua Essentials as I have just received a huge order from them and everything is great and very well priced(so much so I placed another order today).


----------



## bigdan110

My males going into shed again and has given himself wat looks to be the start of nose rub. Looks more pink than normal its only been about a week since he last shed could he be having a growth spurt ? Am I better of leaving him to shed and heal on his own or intervening ? Would it be worth rubing some diluted temodine on it ? Think I might be overreacting a bit tbh but id rather ask and get some opinions it really isnt that noticeable tbh and it isnt bothering him little wierdo likes his nose scratched lol not alot I can do at 4am :banghead:

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## AubreyGecko

I'd see how his is later

Haha yeah my girl only seems to want to know me this early! 
Oh they joys of 4am starts at work!!!


----------



## beckyj

Just put some roaches in for Torretto and she came out and ate one in front of me! She's been eating loads of mealies too, safe to say she's settled in! 

I'm leaving mealies in every day and offering roaches twice a week (which she seems to love) I'm not keen on jumping insects and she's a bit small for Morios at the moment I think! She'll be getting some wax worms for Christmas dinner though!


----------



## Artisan

beckyj said:


> Just put some roaches in for Torretto and she came out and ate one in front of me! She's been eating loads of mealies too, safe to say she's settled in!
> 
> I'm leaving mealies in every day and offering roaches twice a week (which she seems to love) I'm not keen on jumping insects and she's a bit small for Morios at the moment I think! She'll be getting some wax worms for Christmas dinner though!


Most do love the roaches  a roach to them is like a fillet of prime beef to us :lol2: waxworms are a naughty cream cake or wedge of chocolate


----------



## jimmer7

How long before I can put a lepard gecko into a viv, I siliconed it last night would a couple of days be ok.
Cheers


----------



## labmad

So in between customers I nipped into wilko's to get some shelves in so I can start to get my vivs ready for my leo's in the new breeding season - although I shall let you in a on an ickle secret.....ssshhh don't tell but I have paid a deposit on a lil lady which I hope to get mid January :flrt:

anyway.....the plan was to go and buy a few shelves to start with as I didn't have much cash spare BUT as the shelves were £2.97 each I instead opted for the small bookshelves which were £8.77 but there are 5 shelves in them - so I got 2 packs :gasp: that's the good news......the bad news is they are slightly too long - but fear not, I have a trusty circular saw which is ready for a bit of Christmas action, so I will cut them different sizes and sand down any sharp edges, then cover them in lino I think?

But I was wondering, here is 1 pack of the shelves in question



I assume it is pine although it doesn't say on it what wood it is?? But if looks pretty clean/untreated etc so my question is do I still need to varnish it if I am covering it in lino anyway? Or does it only need varnishing if the gecko is in direct contact with the wood itself ie. no lino covering stuck onto the shelves?


----------



## Neoki

That looks pike pine. Make sure it has plenty of layers of varnish on.

sent from Galaxy S2


----------



## labmad

Neoki said:


> That looks pike pine. Make sure it has plenty of layers of varnish on.
> 
> sent from Galaxy S2


 does it need it if its covered in lino??


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Who here uses Morios as a staple?

Are they actually any good for leos, nutrition wise?
I would have thought they were only as good as mealies.

EDUCATE ME!


----------



## KingRedbeardI

jimmer7 said:


> How long before I can put a lepard gecko into a viv, I siliconed it last night would a couple of days be ok.
> Cheers


Leave whatever source of heat youre using in the viv switched on for a few days so any extra fumes can be flushed out.

Edit: that being said, it might take longer. Stick your head in and take a good wiff lol.


----------



## Neoki

I would still cover the pine completely then cover in vinyl. I varnished my pine then sprayed then varnoshed another three times. About 4 layers in total.

sent from Galaxy S2


----------



## bigdan110

KingRedbeardI said:


> Who here uses Morios as a staple?
> 
> Are they actually any good for leos, nutrition wise?
> I would have thought they were only as good as mealies.
> 
> EDUCATE ME!


If I remember thay have less chetin than mealys

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Artisan

labmad said:


> does it need it if its covered in lino??


I'd still varnish Phil......just to err on the side of caution.


KingRedbeardI said:


> Who here uses Morios as a staple?
> 
> Are they actually any good for leos, nutrition wise?
> I would have thought they were only as good as mealies.
> 
> EDUCATE ME!


I don't feed a staple of morios ...but they do get one night a week of just them, they love them


----------



## phil2

im wondering should I feed my leo every night? he seems to be hungary all the time lol, not 100% sure on age but about 6 inches long, I feed every other night about 8 crics, should I up this, or leave some mealies in the tank? and shall I dust every feed if every night aswell ? I dust with repashy, cant overdose on that can they?
P.s fed him last night has pooped and seems hungary so maybe i should feed 6 or so a day ?


----------



## labmad

Ok rach cheers - i will get back down for a tin of the quick dry varnish ( non water based)
:2thumb:


----------



## beckyj

How old/big do they have to be before you'd introduce morios?


----------



## bigdan110

beckyj said:


> How old/big do they have to be before you'd introduce morios?


I would think it depends on the size of the morios. [email protected] morios tend to be alot smaller than where I get the rest of my feeders from. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Red One

phil2 said:


> im wondering should I feed my leo every night? he seems to be hungary all the time lol, not 100% sure on age but about 6 inches long, I feed every other night about 8 crics, should I up this, or leave some mealies in the tank? and shall I dust every feed if every night aswell ? I dust with repashy, cant overdose on that can they?
> P.s fed him last night has pooped and seems hungary so maybe i should feed 6 or so a day ?


Feed him as much as he can eat every day - he's young and a touch underweight. I'd sack off crix and feed mealies from a bowl plus some small dubia roaches...........

Dust calcium plus every meal, he can't OD on it.


----------



## phil2

Ok il feed him now  how many a day would u say? Got new crics today so ill use them and feed mealies next or i may buy mealies tommorow then keep some in his tank would you say


----------



## Big Red One

With young (less than a year or so) geckos I always leave a small bowl of gutloaded mealies in the viv. That way they can eat as much as they want, they are young, growing animals, they can't eat too much 'healthy' food........

I'd go with 20 mini mealies or so in the bowl, a few small dubia or crix, me personally I hate crix so don't use them..........


----------



## labmad

When feeding especially younger geckos how long do you leave the mealies in before they need unloading again if they don't eat them all within say a 24hr period?


----------



## Big Red One

labmad said:


> When feeding especially younger geckos how long do you leave the mealies in before they need unloading again if they don't eat them all within say a 24hr period?


Feed em to the birds after 24 hrs, then reload fresh ones........ : victory:


----------



## labmad

Big Red One said:


> Feed em to the birds after 24 hrs, then reload fresh ones........ : victory:


Cheers pal


----------



## phil2

Cool thankshe only ate 4 crics tonight,


----------



## organized chaos

Thought I would post this pic of my Leo, also called Leo :lol2:. Very original I know:blush:


----------



## KingRedbeardI

phil2 said:


> Ok il feed him now  how many a day would u say? Got new crics today so ill use them and feed mealies next or i may buy mealies tommorow then keep some in his tank would you say
> 
> [URL=http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/Mobile%20Uploads/23C1A11C-8C95-47BD-A7C0-26D2046E808B_zpshyruzcwg.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/Mobile%20Uploads/F7414B8A-0445-42BD-A519-61AFEBA6924B_zps6lyaw1sd.jpg]image[/URL]


You seem to be asking the same questions every day lol.

Just feed the little bugger every single day, as many crix as he can eat before he loses interest, and leave the mealies in his viv in a bowl that they can't escape from. Some probably will though.

What I do with my leo, because I don't leave any mealies in for him, is when he loses interest in the crix because hes "full", i leave him for a few hours and then try him again. Sometimes he'll want a few more, sometimes he wont.


----------



## BretJordan

Big Red One said:


> With young (less than a year or so) geckos I always leave a small bowl of gutloaded mealies in the viv. That way they can eat as much as they want, they are young, growing animals, they can't eat too much 'healthy' food........
> 
> I'd go with 20 mini mealies or so in the bowl, a few small dubia or crix, me personally I hate crix so don't use them..........


What would you recommend if your baby leo eats 20 mini's from being tongue fed then another 15 that were left overnight in a bowl? Haha mine eats a lot! :2thumb:

Bret.


----------



## bigdan110

BretJordan said:


> What would you recommend if your baby leo eats 20 mini's from being tongue fed then another 15 that were left overnight in a bowl? Haha mine eats a lot! :2thumb:
> 
> Bret.


Use a bigger bowl with more in lol

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdan110

Just noticed my first baby meal/morio worms my god they are tiny anyone on hear breed meal/morios? How long will it rake till they Are feeder size?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## GavinMc

bigdan110 said:


> Just noticed my first baby meal/morio worms my god they are tiny anyone on hear breed meal/morios? How long will it rake till they Are feeder size?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


I don't mean to be rude but you do know mealworms and morios are two different species? Even though I have bred them in the past I never really took much notice of how long they take to reach a decent size but I would take a stb in the dark and say a couple of months.


----------



## bigdan110

gavgav04 said:


> I don't mean to be rude but you do know mealworms and morios are two different species? Even though I have bred them in the past I never really took much notice of how long they take to reach a decent size but I would take a stb in the dark and say a couple of months.


Yes I do know I just wondered that was all. Getting impatient with em that's all  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## labmad

where do you keepers buy your hides from for your leo's ......there's some cool ones on swell but wondered if other online store have a good selection without breaking the bank?? I am taking some crystal red shrimps to a shop this sunday so I will get 30 quid credit to spend, so hopefully if there are some nice hides and bendy log thingy's I will get some .......fancy a nice shedding box too


----------



## Artisan

labmad said:


> where do you keepers buy your hides from for your leo's ......there's some cool ones on swell but wondered if other online store have a good selection without breaking the bank?? I am taking some crystal red shrimps to a shop this sunday so I will get 30 quid credit to spend, so hopefully if there are some nice hides and bendy log thingy's I will get some .......fancy a nice shedding box too


I think most will say swell are the cheapest for proper hides. Some people make their own out of butter tubs/plastic boxes....but I prefer the look of proper ones. I also made a load myself earlier in the year out of salt dough, sprayed with plastikote textured stone spray, then varnished....still going strong and cost peanuts to make, took a few mins in microwave to cook too


----------



## labmad

Artisan said:


> I think most will say swell are the cheapest for proper hides. Some people make their own out of butter tubs/plastic boxes....but I prefer the look of proper ones. I also made a load myself earlier in the year out of salt dough, sprayed with plastikote textured stone spray, then varnished....still going strong and cost peanuts to make, took a few mins in microwave to cook too


 yeah I am going to buy some nice ones if I have the cash, nowt wrong with using tubs etc but if I am busting a gut to pimp up the vivs then I want a few nice hides for them to chillax in :lol2:


----------



## Artisan

labmad said:


> yeah I am going to buy some nice ones if I have the cash, nowt wrong with using tubs etc but if I am busting a gut to pimp up the vivs then I want a few nice hides for them to chillax in :lol2:


Exactly my thoughts. I spent so much time and money making mine look amazing...I wasn't going to scrimp on hides  cost me £250 alone on 21 moist hides (gecko caves with bases) over the last few years :gasp:.....OMG I just worked that out for the first time and am GOBSMACKED!! :gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## retrobangs

Does everyone have a Leo that comes out to see them when they come in and enjoys coming out regularly? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdan110

I made all of mine out of expanding foam/grouted and sealed. Dont need a shedding cave just put some sand over the first layer of varnish coat another 2 times and ur sitting pretty

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## HERPaddict

retrobangs said:


> Does everyone have a Leo that comes out to see them when they come in and enjoys coming out regularly?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My Leo comes out of whatever hide she's in and runs to the front of her viv when I pass by its so cute.

Sent from my LG-LS860 using Tapatalk


----------



## labmad

Artisan said:


> Exactly my thoughts. I spent so much time and money making mine look amazing...I wasn't going to scrimp on hides  cost me £250 alone on 21 moist hides (gecko caves with bases) over the last few years :gasp:.....OMG I just worked that out for the first time and am GOBSMACKED!! :gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:


It certainly mounts up without you realizing doesn't it lol but it doesn't surprise me - vertically easily done


----------



## Neoki

..



sent from Galaxy S2


----------



## Artisan

labmad said:


> It certainly mounts up without you realizing doesn't it lol but it doesn't surprise me - vertically easily done


Certainly does!!! it's a good job I love the little sweethearts, they are worth it to me


----------



## labmad

Artisan said:


> Certainly does!!! it's a good job I love the little sweethearts, they are worth it to me


Yep that's easy to see pal  when your babbas arrive in this world i don't think.you will be short on takers lol


----------



## retrobangs

HERPaddict said:


> My Leo comes out of whatever hide she's in and runs to the front of her viv when I pass by its so cute.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS860 using Tapatalk



That's really sweet. I have two and I do love them dearly hide sometimes feel bit sad that everyone seems to have a really friendly one. My two are really particular. When they do choose to come out then are funny but they aren't always like it they have big periods of wanting to stay in 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phil2

Does anyone dechlorinate the water before they give to their leo? I reads ome where to do but never saw it here or on care sheets


----------



## labmad

phil2 said:


> Does anyone dechlorinate the water before they give to their leo? I reads ome where to do but never saw it here or on care sheets


I won't let mine slum it on tapwater pal - mine will get the best springwater the land can find


----------



## phil2

Haha just. checking he will be fine :lol2:


----------



## organized chaos

phil2 said:


> Does anyone dechlorinate the water before they give to their leo? I reads ome where to do but never saw it here or on care sheets


I use bottled water mate, interestingly though my two get highland spring and I just have a bottle of normal tap water :lol2:


----------



## phil2

Ha lol , but tap water is safe?


----------



## Artisan

I have used tap water for years on various reptiles. Back in the day when I first started keeping reps.....bottled water was only something you saw on programmes about posh people 

I do leave a lid off a bottle though to let chlorine evaporate for 24 hours......sometimes.


----------



## labmad

Artisan said:


> I have used tap water for years on various reptiles. Back in the day when I first started keeping reps.....bottled water was only something you saw on programmes about posh people
> 
> I do leave a lid off a bottle though to let chlorine evaporate for 24 hours......sometimes.


Yup - and here i am sat with my cravatte on and lighting a large cigar sipping pimms whilst i prepare my prawn cocktail......tally ho....ho ho ho


----------



## Artisan

labmad said:


> Yup - and here i am sat with my cravatte on and lighting a large cigar sipping pimms whilst i prepare my prawn cocktail......tally ho....ho ho ho


Haha! While im in me onsie in bed with my dog watching a car smash of a programme on drunk teens in kavos, whilst sipping a bucket of luke warm tetley!


----------



## laksomeister

retrobangs said:


> Does everyone have a Leo that comes out to see them when they come in and enjoys coming out regularly?
> Tapatalk


I have to open the viv up and talk to her for a bit before she pops her head out of her hide. She does enjoy company and comes out for a quick stroll up my arm, but panics if I move to much or try to get her not to go down my back  I usually keep her inside of the viv 1. because it's a 1,5 meter drop to the floor and 2. When she panics (and she will) she can just climb down, take a deep breath, and start over again ^^


----------



## Big Red One

phil2 said:


> Does anyone dechlorinate the water before they give to their leo? I reads ome where to do but never saw it here or on care sheets


No....

If I can drink it, so can the lizards! There's nowt wrong with 'corporation pop' straight from the tap.....


----------



## phil2

Just come to bed and my leo is asleep! Arnt they nocturnal , well active dawn and dusk, but everynight i come bed hes asleep as well as all day, lol


----------



## ayrshire bob

phil2 said:


> Just come to bed and my leo is asleep! Arnt they nocturnal , well active dawn and dusk, but everynight i come bed hes asleep as well as all day, lol


Mine is more crepuscular, and active around 7pm till 10ish. But he will move around to thermoregulate, but the majority of the time he is in his moist hide. Maybe try looking in on your Leo a bit earlier? 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## BretJordan

bigdan110 said:


> Use a bigger bowl with more in lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


Lol I was just kidding to be honest mate  But I'm feeding on tongues for 10-15mins letting him eat as many as he likes. Then I leave him 30 mini mealies in the viv.  

Artisan I've ran out of calcium to leave in my viv's which would you recommend? I'm sure I saw you post a link of it recently... :lol2:

Doing the rounds tonight and thought I'd take a few snaps of my Leos.  

An unfamiliar face just recently!  My pretty chunky spotty Loki. 




Look at the size of him!





The Mealie Destroyer.. Diablo Blanco Snow 50% Poss Giant. I tried getting him out earlier, but when I offered him my hand to see if he would walk on it he decided he would rather bite my finger. Either he doesn't like the Idea of being picked up just yet or thought damn that's one big meal worm. 

When I opened the door and turned on the light this is the first thing I saw.


I don't think he liked the flash.. :blush: This would have been an awesome photo if he kept his other eye open!! Ignore the mess on the lino I was just feeding him mealies before the photo.


I see you! I'm yet to get a good photo showing off his lovely solid ruby red eyes  


Finally my soft little Ember! 







She did come out for a bit but my phone died doh! -.- 

Thanks, Bret.


----------



## AubreyGecko

Got in about 3 hours ago after being out since 2am yesterday! Gotta love Olympia!! Anyway first thing I did was say hi to all my little geckos!! Poor little Rachel had the right hump that I wasn't there for her evening cuddle and refused to co-operate and tried to nip me ): sorry rachy ): she has since decided to forgive me after a yummy wax worm! 
Naughty treat I know haha  I think it's cupboard love


----------



## phil2

I do look earlier sometimes shes moving around or sat out waitingg to be fed really haha, no one else gives their leos uv do they? They dont need it do they


----------



## labmad

phil2 said:


> I do look earlier sometimes shes moving around or sat out waitingg to be fed really haha, no one else gives their leos uv do they? They dont need it do they


Uh-oh is phil2 trying to start the uv debate just in time for Christmas :lol2:


----------



## Neoki

Phil read through and use search. You will find that although they don't "need" it, thet do benefit from it. Arcardia did a report on this

There is no debate to have other than the above

sent from Galaxy S2


----------



## lupi lou

Question for the breeders, what is your prevered substarate for incubating your eggs and do you use thesame thing in the nest box that you put in for your girls? thank you muchly in advance :smile:


----------



## GavinMc

BretJordan said:


> Artisan I've ran out of calcium to leave in my viv's which would you recommend? I'm sure I saw you post a link of it recently... :lol2:


For calcium that you will leave in the viv just go for a basic Calcium dust without any vits. I use Vetark Calci-dust but I have just noticed THIS on Swell and it is dirt cheap compared to everything else. 

I know I'm not Artisan but are you thinking of Repashy Calcium Plus? This should be used to coat every feed but I wouldn't use it for putting in the vivarium as a constant source of calcium.


----------



## Artisan

BretJordan said:


> Artisan I've ran out of calcium to leave in my viv's which would you recommend? I'm sure I saw you post a link of it recently... :lol2:


So sorry bret....only just saw this 

I get this from ebay (usually in 500g amounts but this is a smaller pack), don't know how long it will take to come as it's Christmas....but it shouldn't take too long : victory:

CALCIUM CARBONATE 100g - GROUND LIMESTONE FLOUR | eBay


----------



## TillyStar

retrobangs said:


> Lovely to hear that Siri went to the right place I knew how worried and gutted you were to have to rehome. Sounds like she will be cared for just as well.
> 
> Scarlett sounds really intriguing. I like it when they show interaction to your voice, a real special moment because they are actually listening and rest of the time can't always tell.
> 
> Ralph sounds like the boss of all things to be done ATM though. Glad he's coming out and keeping you good company. When you weight them let us all know.
> 
> I think this would interest you due to us nattering about everything. I emailed Ron tremper about Alura as she is massive and only coming up to eight months. Have him eh measurement age eight etc and he says she's a giant. Lol oh my she's going to grow more. I asked my breeder some more and says the dad had the giant gene.
> Nice of him to email back. I was well chuffed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry for the slack response! Started typing this like a week ago and then got distracted. Life has been very busy recently, studying, writing and no more nursery this year for my daughter plus other stuff... You know, exciting things like potty training  Am actually a little behind on my studies somehow - so no excuse to be on here atm really :blush:

Anyway, ace about Alura being a possible giant! How much does she weigh now? Is it over 100g for a giant, I don't knw too much about it? That is so cool that you got a response form the boss himself 

I weighed my babies today and Ralph has, from his very humble beginnings, managed to shoot up to 74g at 7 1/2 months! I was shocked!

Scarlett, despite not havign eaten ANYTHING excpet her shed skin (has shed twice in 6 weeks) has only lost 1g and is now 96g. She is so chileld and friendly, I do stress that she won't eat BUT it's winter and she has had a big move. She is showing more interest in food than before so I guess we're on the right track.

Ralph has chilled out soooo much too - eats like a horse but is just more mellow in temperament now, I love love love sitting at my writing desk and looking at him lying on the warm slate blinking at me.

No news re Siri apart from a nice message from them saying they love her the day after she went, so I am guessing it's going well as she said they would be in touch if they had any worries or questions.

Hope everyone's feeling all festive and ready for Xmas - how the hell is it Xmas in a few days?!


----------



## TillyStar

BretJordan said:


> Lol I was just kidding to be honest mate  But I'm feeding on tongues for 10-15mins letting him eat as many as he likes. Then I leave him 30 mini mealies in the viv.
> 
> Artisan I've ran out of calcium to leave in my viv's which would you recommend? I'm sure I saw you post a link of it recently... :lol2:
> 
> Doing the rounds tonight and thought I'd take a few snaps of my Leos.
> 
> An unfamiliar face just recently!  My pretty chunky spotty Loki.
> http://s1079.photobucket.com/user/bretjordan1/media/IMG_1055.jpg.htmlimage
> 
> http://s1079.photobucket.com/user/bretjordan1/media/IMG_1061.jpg.htmlimage
> 
> Look at the size of him!
> 
> http://s1079.photobucket.com/user/bretjordan1/media/IMG_1063.jpg.htmlimage
> 
> 
> 
> The Mealie Destroyer.. Diablo Blanco Snow 50% Poss Giant. I tried getting him out earlier, but when I offered him my hand to see if he would walk on it he decided he would rather bite my finger. Either he doesn't like the Idea of being picked up just yet or thought damn that's one big meal worm.
> 
> When I opened the door and turned on the light this is the first thing I saw.
> http://s1079.photobucket.com/user/bretjordan1/media/IMG_1075.jpg.htmlimage
> 
> I don't think he liked the flash.. :blush: This would have been an awesome photo if he kept his other eye open!! Ignore the mess on the lino I was just feeding him mealies before the photo.
> http://s1079.photobucket.com/user/bretjordan1/media/IMG_1076.jpg.htmlimage
> 
> I see you! I'm yet to get a good photo showing off his lovely solid ruby red eyes
> http://s1079.photobucket.com/user/bretjordan1/media/IMG_1078.jpg.htmlimage
> 
> Finally my soft little Ember!
> 
> http://s1079.photobucket.com/user/bretjordan1/media/IMG_1083.jpg.htmlimage
> 
> http://s1079.photobucket.com/user/bretjordan1/media/IMG_1085.jpg.htmlimage
> 
> http://s1079.photobucket.com/user/bretjordan1/media/IMG_1087.jpg.htmlimage
> 
> She did come out for a bit but my phone died doh! -.-
> 
> Thanks, Bret.


wow, they are all absolutely stunning, doing so well. really nice pix! loki is MASSIVE!! very handsome  ember is one of my fave names for geckos.


----------



## retrobangs

TillyStar said:


> Sorry for the slack response! Started typing this like a week ago and then got distracted. Life has been very busy recently, studying, writing and no more nursery this year for my daughter plus other stuff... You know, exciting things like potty training  Am actually a little behind on my studies somehow - so no excuse to be on here atm really :blush:
> 
> Anyway, ace about Alura being a possible giant! How much does she weigh now? Is it over 100g for a giant, I don't knw too much about it? That is so cool that you got a response form the boss himself
> 
> I weighed my babies today and Ralph has, from his very humble beginnings, managed to shoot up to 74g at 7 1/2 months! I was shocked!
> 
> Scarlett, despite not havign eaten ANYTHING excpet her shed skin (has shed twice in 6 weeks) has only lost 1g and is now 96g. She is so chileld and friendly, I do stress that she won't eat BUT it's winter and she has had a big move. She is showing more interest in food than before so I guess we're on the right track.
> 
> Ralph has chilled out soooo much too - eats like a horse but is just more mellow in temperament now, I love love love sitting at my writing desk and looking at him lying on the warm slate blinking at me.
> 
> No news re Siri apart from a nice message from them saying they love her the day after she went, so I am guessing it's going well as she said they would be in touch if they had any worries or questions.
> 
> Hope everyone's feeling all festive and ready for Xmas - how the hell is it Xmas in a few days?!



She's about 75g ATM 8 months old and 9.5 inches longs. She's so big compared to Leeloo lol. Ralph and Scarlett are both sounding really healthy. Leeloo has really weird turns of eating and then not so if her weights good think your right not to worry. 

Aww hopefully Siri is settling in well 

Potty training does sound fun lol my brothers loved theirs if I recall rightly. 

Hope your doing well xx 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DragonFish66

Here's another for the calcium i normally buy it in a couple of kilos through i use it with my snails as well : victory:

1000g Calcium Carbonate / Limestone Flour - Reptile & Poultry Food Supplement. | eBay


----------



## DragonFish66

Couldn't resist i've gone back to the darkside :lol2: Just got her tonight :2thumb: it has no legs :gasp:


----------



## jimmer7

Very nice , you either love them or hate them, all I can say is I got 4 royals 2 hoggies 1 bci boa, 5 terantulas and later today 1 lepard gecko, and I enjoy every one of them


----------



## Artisan

Got a photo studio - first attempt with a bit of editing, going to get my faves printed off on canvas for my black and white living room


----------



## labmad

Artisan said:


> Got a photo studio - first attempt with a bit of editing, going to get my faves printed off on canvas for my black and white living room
> 
> [URL="http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/4e816583-fa22-49e8-b353-27f99ebc50c1_zps90e18638.jpg"]image[/URL]


 nice rach, what camera you using - a DSLR or point n shoot?


----------



## Artisan

labmad said:


> nice rach, what camera you using - a DSLR or point n shoot?


Oh it's a point it and hope for the best :lol2:...i actually used my phone for that shot. I havent used my proper camera yet but will be hopefully getting a DSLR in the new year


----------



## labmad

Artisan said:


> Oh it's a point it and hope for the best :lol2:...i actually used my phone for that shot. I havent used my proper camera yet but will be hopefully getting a DSLR in the new year


I got a Nikon D3100 a while back from Jessops before they went bust but when I bought it I also bought the beginner course too, which was held in Manchester. GREAT course teaching you how to actually use the camera properly and not just stick it in manual mode - I don't my camera out much really and should get it out a LOT LOT more - so when my 1st two geckos arrive then I will get snapping :lol2:

I know its nothing to do with geckos, but here's a pic from a while back, just messing with my camera on close up

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9635892224/


----------



## Artisan

labmad said:


> I got a Nikon D3100 a while back from Jessops before they went bust but when I bought it I also bought the beginner course too, which was held in Manchester. GREAT course teaching you how to actually use the camera properly and not just stick it in manual mode - I don't my camera out much really and should get it out a LOT LOT more - so when my 1st two geckos arrive then I will get snapping :lol2:
> 
> I know its nothing to do with geckos, but here's a pic from a while back, just messing with my camera on close up
> 
> DSC_0011 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


I have a Nikon bridge camera and have just dusted it off to try and use


----------



## labmad

Artisan said:


> I have a Nikon bridge camera and have just dusted it off to try and use


 ah- yes that's one of them camera's where you pull the sheet over your head isn't it :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Artisan

labmad said:


> ah- yes that's one of them camera's where you pull the sheet over your head isn't it :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


Oi! They're not that old! Lol. They still get an excellent write up!


----------



## labmad

Artisan said:


> Oi! They're not that old! Lol. They still get an excellent write up!


 :lol2::lol2: .......i'll give you that one - if ti wasn't for bridge camera and such like then the DSLR may not have been born : victory: .......anyway, enough dusting it now, charge it and get snapping :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## phil2

Milo sleeping


----------



## labmad

phil2 said:


> [URL="http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/Mobile%20Uploads/11F2C675-1F90-4321-A688-C63D51C3FBA2_zpsr6ilmc6j.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> Milo sleeping
> 
> [URL="http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/Mobile%20Uploads/66D99007-63AE-4610-9894-7E266B5028C6_zpsa4j4bqkq.jpg"]image[/URL]


 looks as though she could be nice n bright phil :2thumb: I bet she looks even brighter once she bulks up a bit :no1:


----------



## phil2

yeah she is and im normally on my phone and those pics are brilliant just sawthem on a full size laptop there crap quality here haha


----------



## jimmer7

Hi seen a lepard gecko today with yellow eye, whats all that about


----------



## bigdan110

jimmer7 said:


> Hi seen a lepard gecko today with yellow eye, whats all that about


If I remember it's linked to diablo blancos ? Don't know if it was ever geneticly proven out tho. Think that was wat ive read :what:

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## DragonFish66

jimmer7 said:


> Very nice , you either love them or hate them, all I can say is I got 4 royals 2 hoggies 1 bci boa, 5 terantulas and later today 1 lepard gecko, and I enjoy every one of them


Yer i do like them i regretted selling my other two royals through this time shes going no were, hopefully in a couple of years i'll be getting a pied and an albino my 2 favorite morphs :2thumb: got some leos and a couple of other snakes to get next year 



Artisan said:


> Got a photo studio - first attempt with a bit of editing, going to get my faves printed off on canvas for my black and white living room
> 
> http://s1208.photobucket.com/user/r...2-49e8-b353-27f99ebc50c1_zps90e18638.jpg.htmlimage


Nice! I'm going to get a black glass back ground to take a few pics of mine in the future i've seen a few pics that have been took with that and they look outstanding not sure what people use if its black shinny tiles or actually black mirrors through :2thumb:



Artisan said:


> Oh it's a point it and hope for the best :lol2:...i actually used my phone for that shot. I havent used my proper camera yet but will be hopefully getting a DSLR in the new year


The Dslr cameras seem to have come right down in price now might have to get one i've seen them as low as £300 now : victory: hopefully treat myself sometime next year


----------



## Artisan

DragonFish66 said:


> Yer i do like them i regretted selling my other two royals through this time shes going no were, hopefully in a couple of years i'll be getting a pied and an albino my 2 favorite morphs :2thumb: got some leos and a couple of other snakes to get next year
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! I'm going to get a black glass back ground to take a few pics of mine in the future i've seen a few pics that have been took with that and they look outstanding not sure what people use if its black shinny tiles or actually black mirrors through :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> The Dslr cameras seem to have come right down in price now might have to get one i've seen them as low as £300 now : victory: hopefully treat myself sometime next year


Im going to try normal mirrors with a black surround see how it goes


----------



## DragonFish66

Artisan said:


> Im going to try normal mirrors with a black surround see how it goes


I bet they will turn out even better i've seen a few great pics on the forum with mirrors or tiles  just need to find some myself :lol2:


----------



## retrobangs

Artisan said:


> Got a photo studio - first attempt with a bit of editing, going to get my faves printed off on canvas for my black and white living room
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/4e816583-fa22-49e8-b353-27f99ebc50c1_zps90e18638.jpg]image[/URL]



What did u use to edit  xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## labmad

Here is my small stash of freebies to kick start me viv decor/hides etc


----------



## retrobangs

labmad said:


> Here is my small stash of freebies to kick start me viv decor/hides etc
> 
> 
> 
> image



Awesome freebies dude !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

labmad said:


> Here is my small stash of freebies to kick start me viv decor/hides etc
> 
> image


Nice stash! I want, your leos are going to love it


----------



## labmad

retrobangs said:


> Awesome freebies dude !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





indigo_rock_girl said:


> Nice stash! I want, your leos are going to love it


Cheers ladies - at least its.a.start for the.Leo playgrounds  especially when i have my first 2 now on hold and arriving mid Jan all being well


----------



## jimmer7

Hi do you place crickets in the viv to feed or do you feed in a separate rub or hand feed, just wonders as I tried to offer food in a separate rub which she ignored, mind you I only had here 1 night better let her settle .


----------



## KingRedbeardI

jimmer7 said:


> Hi do you place crickets in the viv to feed or do you feed in a separate rub or hand feed, just wonders as I tried to offer food in a separate rub which she ignored, mind you I only had here 1 night better let her settle .


Feed em in the viv. I do them one at a time just because I enjoy watching my leo stalk them but I think you can put a few in at a time.


----------



## Artisan

retrobangs said:


> What did u use to edit  xx
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just photobucket hun


----------



## retrobangs

Artisan said:


> Just photobucket hun



Ah I def need one of the lots then. The colouring is awesome. Has a lilac tinge x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

jimmer7 said:


> Hi do you place crickets in the viv to feed or do you feed in a separate rub or hand feed, just wonders as I tried to offer food in a separate rub which she ignored, mind you I only had here 1 night better let her settle .


In the viv, but she may be off her food because she is still stressed from the move. I got mine last night and they have all ate, I leave a few mealworms in a bowl for them at all times while they are adjusting so they have food if they want it and I don't need to hassle them.


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

What brand supplements do you use?

Has anyone used the Komodo Leopard Gecko dust?


----------



## KingRedbeardI

indigo_rock_girl said:


> What brand supplements do you use?
> 
> Has anyone used the Komodo Leopard Gecko dust?


I believe most people in this thread use Repashy Calcium Plus. There's a pic of a leopard gecko on the tub, just to make it easier


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

KingRedbeardI said:


> I believe most people in this thread use Repashy Calcium Plus. There's a pic of a leopard gecko on the tub, just to make it easier


Yeah I have some of that on order as my pet shop didn't have any in stock


----------



## KingRedbeardI

indigo_rock_girl said:


> Yeah I have some of that on order as my pet shop didn't have any in stock


That's all you have to use for a leopard gecko really, it's a nifty little product!


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

KingRedbeardI said:


> That's all you have to use for a leopard gecko really, it's a nifty little product!


Nice, think my leos are going to love it


----------



## KingRedbeardI

indigo_rock_girl said:


> Nice, think my leos are going to love it


Aye, I was using other products for a while before I got the Repashy stuff, but as soon as I switched my leo seemed a lot more alert and active.


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

KingRedbeardI said:


> Aye, I was using other products for a while before I got the Repashy stuff, but as soon as I switched my leo seemed a lot more alert and active.


You giving your leo a treat for christmas? Mine are getting wax worms for their christmas dinner haha :mf_dribble:


----------



## KingRedbeardI

indigo_rock_girl said:


> You giving your leo a treat for christmas? Mine are getting wax worms for their christmas dinner haha :mf_dribble:


Same here I think, along with a new viv in the new year, the one he's in now is so boring haha.


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

KingRedbeardI said:


> Same here I think, along with a new viv in the new year, the one he's in now is so boring haha.


Yeah mine are getting new vivs (picking them up tomorrow) and then I can start buying nice things for inside it


----------



## KingRedbeardI

indigo_rock_girl said:


> Yeah mine are getting new vivs (picking them up tomorrow) and then I can start buying nice things for inside it


Niceeee. The one he's in atm doesn't have a background so it looks so dull  haha


----------



## BretJordan

Hey guys me again  So I ordered some Calcium powder went with this one 1000g Calcium Carbonate / Limestone Flour - Reptile & Poultry Food Supplement. | eBay 1000g's! That will last me forever. Now I wonder what the missus will think when a package in the post comes and It's a big bag of suspicious white powder.. .. 

Bret.


----------



## 25aaron171

*new leos *


----------



## BretJordan

25aaron171 said:


> image
> 
> image


Very nice mate.

Mack Snow Raptor Het Ember and Banded Raptor Het Diablo Blanco.

I'm guessing that's right for people who are wondering. (Got that from your image links anyway)

Bret.


----------



## 25aaron171

thanks. ye, was thinking your very good with ya morphs then lol


----------



## bigdan110

My little man warming himself with my hand whilst surveying the bed room bless him lol 









Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Artisan

BretJordan said:


> Hey guys me again  So I ordered some Calcium powder went with this one 1000g Calcium Carbonate / Limestone Flour - Reptile & Poultry Food Supplement. | eBay 1000g's! That will last me forever. Now I wonder what the missus will think when a package in the post comes and It's a big bag of suspicious white powder.. ..
> 
> Bret.


:lol2: that's why I suggested 100g instead......I have 500g ive not even broken into yet! It looks like a drug lords haul of coke sitting in my fridge :gasp:


----------



## Artisan

bigdan110 said:


> My little man warming himself with my hand whilst surveying the bed room bless him lol
> image
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


He's looking smexy Dan.....I do have a super soft spot for super snows...they look so classy


----------



## bigdan110

Artisan said:


> He's looking smexy Dan.....I do have a super soft spot for super snows...they look so classy


Hes being a little wierdo atm wont actually eat his food when im here he will nibble and play with it tho. Think the weather got to him lol. 

Hopefully will be poping out some supers next year as a minimum. Fingers crossed they prove out well there as they are all het for diablo blanco so could have some very interesting bubies  



Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## labmad

bigdan110 said:


> My little man warming himself with my hand whilst surveying the bed room bless him lol
> image
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


 This looks more like a super galaxy as I see no spotting on the legs, which are plain white.......I know galaxies don't usually have spotting on their noses either as yours does .......either way its nice :flrt:


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

bigdan110 said:


> My little man warming himself with my hand whilst surveying the bed room bless him lol
> image
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


I want! He is so so so so so cute! :mf_dribble: :flrt:


----------



## bigdan110

labmad said:


> This looks more like a super galaxy as I see no spotting on the legs, which are plain white.......I know galaxies don't usually have spotting on their noses either as yours does .......either way its nice :flrt:


Wasn't sg trempers name for mss raptor ? Given the lines he's from it is possible seller sold as a het as hes got some reduced nose colour but not as much as other examples. He was a hold back breeder so I have good faith hes what hes supposed to be  I originally thought he was a galaxy ir something else either way im happy hes great 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## labmad

bigdan110 said:


> Wasn't sg trempers name for mss raptor ? Given the lines he's from it is possible seller sold as a het as hes got some reduced nose colour but not as much as other examples. He was a hold back breeder so I have good faith hes what hes supposed to be  I originally thought he was a galaxy ir something else either way im happy hes great
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


 you lost me now pal :blush: are you meaning different breeders call some morphs different things when they are in fact the same morph??

Totally agree though its a nice leo pal :2thumb:


----------



## bigdan110

labmad said:


> you lost me now pal :blush: are you meaning different breeders call some morphs different things when they are in fact the same morph??
> 
> Totally agree though its a nice leo pal :2thumb:


Indeed its just a super snow eclipse or total eclipse and tremper called his line galaxy's because he had a few with "sun spots" and claimed it was a new genitic line think it's been proved he was just trying to cash in again 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## labmad

bigdan110 said:


> Indeed its just a super snow eclipse or total eclipse and tremper called his line galaxy's because he had a few with "sun spots" and claimed it was a new genitic line think it's been proved he was just trying to cash in again
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


And there's me thinking RT was like a king in the Leo world??


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

Anyone got any ideas on this - www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/1011616-leopard-gecko-vivarium-lighting.html

I would really appreciate your thoughts


----------



## labmad

indigo_rock_girl said:


> Anyone got any ideas on this - www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/1011616-leopard-gecko-vivarium-lighting.html
> 
> I would really appreciate your thoughts


How about a small led aquarium light. Cheap to run and they don't get hot also pretty cheap to buy on ebay. The one i have is a flat one so with something like this you could attach to the viv roof easily too. Mine has a switch to turn lights to normal lights or blue only lights for nighttime viewing on my shrimptank. Just an idea.


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

labmad said:


> How about a small led aquarium light. Cheap to run and they don't get hot also pretty cheap to buy on ebay. The one i have is a flat one so with something like this you could attach to the viv roof easily too. Mine has a switch to turn lights to normal lights or blue only lights for nighttime viewing on my shrimptank. Just an idea.


Ill look into that, thanks  My leos seem to be settling in really well now  :flrt:


----------



## bigdan110

labmad said:


> And there's me thinking RT was like a king in the Leo world??


There is only so much you can squeze out of things he is responsible for a lot of great findings but hes constantly trying to reinvent the wheel 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## TillyStar

retrobangs said:


> She's about 75g ATM 8 months old and 9.5 inches longs. She's so big compared to Leeloo lol. Ralph and Scarlett are both sounding really healthy. Leeloo has really weird turns of eating and then not so if her weights good think your right not to worry.
> 
> Aww hopefully Siri is settling in well
> 
> Potty training does sound fun lol my brothers loved theirs if I recall rightly.
> 
> Hope your doing well xx
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


9.5 inches???? that sounds very very long! wow! i mean ralph weighs 74 at 7.5 months and i haven't measured him but i just looked at my ruler now and 9.5 inches is about 3/4 of a ruler! she is HUGE! not even sure scarlett is that long even though she weighs in at 96-97g atm - not sure how i would measure either of them accurately actually, think they would dislike being encouraged to stand straight 

am doing ok ta, looking fwd to spending xmas eve and day with a group of friends and my daughter. hope all well with you too and that the house move went well!

want to get some pix of my babies to post but my daughter has started sleeping in my bed recently and the vivs are in there, so can't turn the light on at night and that's generally when they emerge! scarlett had a waxworm yesterday - then wouldn't touch any mealworms. but at least she will eat. no more waxworms now until she starts eating normally... well they can both have one for xmas. : victory:


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

Just came upstairs to get into bed to find one of the cats fast asleep on top of Ivy's viv with her looking up at him like "Who are you and why am I still waiting for my mealworms!? Feed me dammit!" Bless her I bet she'd been staring up at him like that for hours:lol2:








So just fed her and Lily, Bane's off his food at the moment as he shed this morning so is still being a grouchy pants. I still can't believe how finicky they all are! Ivy will only eat food if it's dropped right in front of her face, Lily refuses to chase locusts however she will eat them if dropped and held right under her nose but much prefers a nice full bowl of dusted mealies which she dives straight into and Bane well he's actually not so fussy except maybe that he isn't too keen on eating from his mealworm dish but I've seen him eat from it before unlike Ivy who can't even fathom eating out of a bowl!
Each to their own I guess, such great little personalities love them to bits:flrt:


----------



## labmad

bought some yacht varnish the other day and some of that stone effect spray paint - but I must admit I am not really too impressed with the spray paint - I don't think you get your monies worth from them, and one of the tins I got is a damn nightmare just to get the paint out  might just varnish and put lino over the shelves for future vivs?


----------



## retrobangs

TillyStar said:


> 9.5 inches???? that sounds very very long! wow! i mean ralph weighs 74 at 7.5 months and i haven't measured him but i just looked at my ruler now and 9.5 inches is about 3/4 of a ruler! she is HUGE! not even sure scarlett is that long even though she weighs in at 96-97g atm - not sure how i would measure either of them accurately actually, think they would dislike being encouraged to stand straight
> 
> am doing ok ta, looking fwd to spending xmas eve and day with a group of friends and my daughter. hope all well with you too and that the house move went well!
> 
> want to get some pix of my babies to post but my daughter has started sleeping in my bed recently and the vivs are in there, so can't turn the light on at night and that's generally when they emerge! scarlett had a waxworm yesterday - then wouldn't touch any mealworms. but at least she will eat. no more waxworms now until she starts eating normally... well they can both have one for xmas. : victory:



Merry Xmas eve sweety. Yea haha she's massive here's an example of her next to my arm 










So long lol impressive length. 

Aww bless her sleeping with mummy. Hopefully I'll get some pics soon. I hope you two have a wonderful Xmas xxxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

GoodbyeCourage said:


> Just came upstairs to get into bed to find one of the cats fast asleep on top of Ivy's viv with her looking up at him like "Who are you and why am I still waiting for my mealworms!? Feed me dammit!" Bless her I bet she'd been staring up at him like that for hours:lol2:
> 
> image
> 
> So just fed her and Lily, Bane's off his food at the moment as he shed this morning so is still being a grouchy pants. I still can't believe how finicky they all are! Ivy will only eat food if it's dropped right in front of her face, Lily refuses to chase locusts however she will eat them if dropped and held right under her nose but much prefers a nice full bowl of dusted mealies which she dives straight into and Bane well he's actually not so fussy except maybe that he isn't too keen on eating from his mealworm dish but I've seen him eat from it before unlike Ivy who can't even fathom eating out of a bowl!
> 
> Each to their own I guess, such great little personalities love them to bits:flrt:



Haha what a fab picture 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phil2

Some of milo u can see he has orange on his kneck which appears to b going down his body is this normal on sunglows


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

phil2 said:


> Some of milo u can see he has orange on his kneck which appears to b going down his body is this normal on sunglows
> [URL=http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/A8488D4A-03FE-43E5-853C-D6383F99F310_zpsvzfxgudf.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/E55D6621-2D68-4AC7-885A-46F6AFA2EBC1_zpss9n9aem0.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/ED9A86B6-B69A-4911-8178-B7A71F549586_zpsbnf4hjjm.jpg]image[/URL]


He is gorgeous! :flrt:


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

How long did you guys leave your leopard geckos to settle in before you started to slowly handle then, I got mine on Saturday and only picked them up once when I had to clean them and move them about but otherwise I haven't bothered them too much, when should I start handling them a bit, I just don't want to stress them out : victory:


----------



## retrobangs

indigo_rock_girl said:


> How long did you guys leave your leopard geckos to settle in before you started to slowly handle then, I got mine on Saturday and only picked them up once when I had to clean them and move them about but otherwise I haven't bothered them too much, when should I start handling them a bit, I just don't want to stress them out : victory:



I left mine for a few weeks min just feed clean water and moisten hide whilst talking. Then after two-three weeks started introducing my hand and let them decide when to jump on. Lots of back and forth before they trust me enough to climb on. Then picked them up from there. One of mine took a month and half the other jumped out in a week lol. Each diff. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

retrobangs said:


> I left mine for a few weeks min just feed clean water and moisten hide whilst talking. Then after two-three weeks started introducing my hand and let them decide when to jump on. Lots of back and forth before they trust me enough to climb on. Then picked them up from there. One of mine took a month and half the other jumped out in a week lol. Each diff.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One has walked onto my hand when I was sorting out her water, just didn't want to leave it too long  Ill leave them for few weeks then


----------



## HERPaddict

phil2 said:


> Some of milo u can see he has orange on his kneck which appears to b going down his body is this normal on sunglows
> [URL=http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/A8488D4A-03FE-43E5-853C-D6383F99F310_zpsvzfxgudf.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/E55D6621-2D68-4AC7-885A-46F6AFA2EBC1_zpss9n9aem0.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/ED9A86B6-B69A-4911-8178-B7A71F549586_zpsbnf4hjjm.jpg]image[/URL]


Oh.. my... goodness.
He is BEAUTIFUL.I think I'm gonna have to go out and find me a sunglow to keep my Nala company LOL.
No... seriously 

Sent from my LG-LS860 using Tapatalk


----------



## HERPaddict

Sorry, didn't really answer your question, but he is gorgeous.
I would guess it is normal seeing as how Leos change color/pattern drastically on their way to adulthood.

Sent from my LG-LS860 using Tapatalk


----------



## KingRedbeardI

indigo_rock_girl said:


> How long did you guys leave your leopard geckos to settle in before you started to slowly handle then, I got mine on Saturday and only picked them up once when I had to clean them and move them about but otherwise I haven't bothered them too much, when should I start handling them a bit, I just don't want to stress them out : victory:


Two weeks here, though even then I never just grabbed him. I've had him for 5 months now and he's still a flightly little sod so I don't handle often. Just when he's brave enough to walk onto my hand.


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

KingRedbeardI said:


> Two weeks here, though even then I never just grabbed him. I've had him for 5 months now and he's still a flightly little sod so I don't handle often. Just when he's brave enough to walk onto my hand.


Yeah I think ill leave them for another week and a bit then  I've only moved them when I have needed to but I have a feeling one of them will be easy to start handling the other two are a little more shy  As long as they settle in and eat etc i'm happy


----------



## phil2

haha its ok, i agree he is gorgeous.


----------



## Neoki

Merry Christmas everyone and reptiles

sent from Galaxy S2


----------



## retrobangs

indigo_rock_girl said:


> One has walked onto my hand when I was sorting out her water, just didn't want to leave it too long  Ill leave them for few weeks then


That's good progress I would keep putting hand in after a week if she seems interested. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

Merry Xmas all x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

retrobangs said:


> That's good progress I would keep putting hand in after a week if she seems interested.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


She's the most bold of them, she'll eat in front of me and watch me if I am changing her water or food, the others like to stay away but she doesn't mind how close I get. 

The male is the most shy, I try to leave him as much as I can but he hasn't eaten for 2 days which I am slightly worried about, hopefully tonight he will have something to eat.

Merry Christmas everyone!!


----------



## MaskFac3

Wow not posted on this forum in ages , merry christmas from me, my new dslr and crystal the mack snow


----------



## KingRedbeardI

MaskFac3 said:


> Wow not posted on this forum in ages , merry christmas from me, my new dslr and crystal the mack snow
> 
> [URL=http://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o526/MaskFac3/DSC_0049_zpsfcd729f3.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o526/MaskFac3/969828_411187558999085_582915358_n_zpsbefffcb2.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o526/MaskFac3/DSC_0053_zps095ceca9.jpg]image[/URL]


In the garden! You brave soul, I can't even trust my leo outside of my bedroom! lol


----------



## AubreyGecko

Hi all!
MerryChristmas!!!!!

Does anyone else's Leo's appetites seem to double whilst they are in shed??? My girl can't get enough dinner but only whilst she's shedding? Is this normal or do I just have a little strange one haha


----------



## labmad

just in case my thread in the habitat section falls flat I was wondering if you guys make your own hides for the leo's - the natural looking ones out of polystyrene etc - fancy having a go myself unless it works out expensive to make them as opposed to buying them??

Share your pics if you do make your own please


----------



## Artisan

Some pics of 2 of the boys. Fascio x W&Y (poss W&Y) "Mimic and a very "not in the mood for pics" jungle snake eyed eclipse "Scorch"


----------



## BretJordan

Artisan said:


> Some pics of 2 of the boys. Fascio x W&Y (poss W&Y) "Mimic and a very "not in the mood for pics" jungle snake eyed eclipse "Scorch"
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/pizap_com10_386905299033969641388070283314_zps9db684c3.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/pizap_com10_90784480748698121388070613190_zps8480a897.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/pizap_com10_81833787960931661388071635807_zps896d724d.jpg]image[/URL]


Wow the W&Y is lovely  And ofcourse Scorch! Looking pretty chunky what you been feeding him!

Bret.


----------



## BK80

Hi all, Hope everyone's had a lovely Christmas?... :2thumb:

So i was certain my lovely Tremp Albino "Edin" was a chap... But i think as (S)he has grown up, i'm now fairly sure it's a girl. Can anybody tell from this pic?


----------



## Artisan

BretJordan said:


> Wow the W&Y is lovely  And ofcourse Scorch! Looking pretty chunky what you been feeding him!
> 
> Bret.


Thanks bret  scorch is turning into quite the strapping young man isnt he! He's on mealies/dubia and is big enough nearly to try on morios now I reckon. He had an xmas dinner with a side of waxies yesterday


----------



## BretJordan

I felt awful as I ordered my lot mealie's, and mini's. And I was certain I put waxxy's into the basket also but obviously not.. They all got deep cleaned, fed and put some moist hides in with my diablo and Ember. Only just put them in as I didn't want to stress them out with to much Decor when I first had them. Hopefully they get used for shedding or at least drinking from the sides.  Wouldn't mind using dubias but have no idea where to get them + My missus would go nuts I assume  

Scorch is indeed a lovely young man indeed!

Bret.


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Best live food suppliers lads and lasses?

Gonna try Smaug with some dubias.


----------



## Artisan

These are medium sized, 15 of them but would do for a test pack to see if they like them. free delivery too.

Dubia Cockroach Medium Tub of 15 Approx 28mm - Livefoods Direct Ltd


----------



## BretJordan

How do you keep them Artisan and gut load them?  Might try them completely forgot about that website -.-

And I use Swell for Livefood and all my other reptile related things Redbeard. Cheap fast delivery and their livefood lasts incredibly long. 

Bret.


----------



## Artisan

BretJordan said:


> How do you keep them Artisan and gut load them?  Might try them completely forgot about that website -.-
> 
> And I use Swell for Livefood and all my other reptile related things Redbeard. Cheap fast delivery and their livefood lasts incredibly long.
> 
> Bret.


Keep them in a well ventilated container (I use an 84ltr rub with half the lid cut out and replaced with mesh but you wont need to do this for 15 of them lol) egg boxes for hiding under or squished loo roll tubes (flattened out) I feed my own gutload mix but you can use oats/bran/crushed cat/dog biscuits/a a bit of fresh fruit/veg once a week. Easy to keep alive and don't breed unless you keep them on the heat. Also cant climb smooth surfaces so not much chance of escape.....obviously the deeper the box the less likely they are to get out. I used to smear Vaseline round the inside top of the rub but found I didn't need to do this as mine was really deep.


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Anyone here ever used repashy bug burger with mealworms? How'd you find it?

I use it for crickets and they love it but whenever I use it with mealworms it tends to get buried underneath them and then I lose it and then after a few weeks of feeding it to them they start to smell :/


----------



## AubreyGecko

Does anyone else's Leo seem to eat twice as much when they are shedding??
My girls seems to devour her dinner and still be hungry!! But only when she's in shed 

Is this normal or do I have a little strange one??

Some new photos of her tonight!! Excuse the minions shirt haha 

image_zpsa1a7ac8c.jpg Photo by Bekii_Smith | Photobucket

Love this little face!!!!!
image_zps91b2015c.jpg Photo by Bekii_Smith | Photobucket

Love My Girly!!!!! Photo by Bekii_Smith | Photobucket


----------



## retrobangs

Hiya people. As always just trying to get people involved and excited about my blog retrobangsandhergeckos.tumblr.com 



I'm happy to submit people's pictures, questions and articles to this. So far I've explained a few Leo morphs. Details African fat tailed geckos. Shared some amazing pictures including snakes, snails, frogs, tarantulas and tortoises along with every kind of lizard I can find.



I have some of artisans amazing care sheets and gorgeous vivarium designs with how to's.



I've even found a few owners with some amazing tattoos dedicated to their pets. 



Please join in and as always I will reference you directly in the blog 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

Did anyone get any live pressies of gifts for their geckos 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beckyj

Some pics of Toretto I took today


----------



## Neoki

Any one had any luck in training leos to poo some where else in the viv? I use bug burger with the beetles and they love it.

sent from Galaxy S2


----------



## Artisan

beckyj said:


> Some pics of Toretto I took today
> 
> [URL="http://i988.photobucket.com/albums/af3/beckyj30/069_zps7b07b83e.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL="http://i988.photobucket.com/albums/af3/beckyj30/068_zps5bd8c9f4.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL="http://i988.photobucket.com/albums/af3/beckyj30/067_zps1695daf1.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL="http://i988.photobucket.com/albums/af3/beckyj30/066_zpsdf66e599.jpg"]image[/URL]


Nice pics.....and you have the same penguin jumper as meeeeee!


----------



## beckyj

Artisan said:


> Nice pics.....and you have the same penguin jumper as meeeeee!



He he! That was my daughter holding her  its the first time she's held her and she's smitten! 

We gave her some wax worms and she loved them. I can't believe how much she eats compared to my Cresties, she's like a dustbin! Weighed her as well and she's put on 6g in 10 days! She's weighing 70g now.


----------



## phil2

Just had milo out his tail didnt look fat though he seeems to be getting bigger but the tail isnt eats fine poops fine just thought id show you, and some cute pics of him ha, she eats about 7 crickets and 4 mealies a night she would eat more but i feel thats enough for the size i could but always worry its far too much! Shes 6 and a half inches roughly


----------



## bigdan110

phil2 said:


> Just had milo out his tail didnt look fat though he seeems to be getting bigger but the tail isnt eats fine poops fine just thought id show you, and some cute pics of him ha, she eats about 7 crickets and 4 mealies a night she would eat more but i feel thats enough for the size i could but always worry its far too much! Shes 6 and a half inches roughly
> [URL=http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/Mobile%20Uploads/05DC4F5A-1562-4999-BD18-C61D1B636BFF_zps5lkz0pt8.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/Mobile%20Uploads/CF582CC6-467B-4C05-AFCF-AF0B4FEEDEBB_zpsrjmujzpa.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/Mobile%20Uploads/ADE09B7E-0E79-4335-AD6D-311C21A5AAAA_zpsex8wohib.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/Mobile%20Uploads/DEFB64FE-A806-4D47-8391-08F28371F02D_zps5qxp3ksi.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/Mobile%20Uploads/EEF55D98-93F0-4D4B-8C1D-B322ABE9B357_zpszckakzcq.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/Mobile%20Uploads/31733C39-89F8-4B9C-A651-D57346A66015_zps2aqhknbe.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/Mobile%20Uploads/A9D65915-ABB4-475B-87D1-24D27F1CB24D_zpsssig53e1.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/Mobile%20Uploads/57A4BFE9-C44E-44CE-8B0F-2A7AC831089B_zpszhsgpiri.jpg]image[/URL]


Rather than worrying about how fat his tail is weigh him. If you think he's grown you will notice his weight going up. Hes still growing is he not ? Most of his energy will be being used to grow not as fat so if you plan to rely on his tail you may be waiting a while. As long as it's not bony he should be fine. Looks nice and healthy to me 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdan110

She*

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## labmad

Me personally i would let her feast a bit more as i assume when they are young and growing well she may appreciate the extra food - she's a lovely looking Leo Phil - i love bright and patternless


----------



## phil2

Hehe i know he or she i think she plus was sold him as a he and sold he was 6 months but bieleve less now he was small but yeah a grower.  lovely sunglow isnt he/she ha


----------



## Big Red One

Pretty sure I've advised this before but I not here goes again.

You cannot over feed a young leopard gecko.

Give them plenty of food. Easily 20/25 mini mealies or 10/15 appropriately sized crickets. I don't use crickets but you can if you are happy with them.....

They don't tend to fatten up particularly while growing. They usually start to chunk out at around 9 months onwards. 

Main rule for me with young Leos. Check the temps are ok and if they are, don't panic.


----------



## phil2

ok I use mealies too all temps fine


----------



## AubreyGecko

AubreyGecko said:


> Does anyone else's Leo seem to eat twice as much when they are shedding??
> My girls seems to devour her dinner and still be hungry!! But only when she's in shed
> 
> Is this normal or do I have a little strange one??
> 
> Some new photos of her tonight!! Excuse the minions shirt haha
> 
> image_zpsa1a7ac8c.jpg Photo by Bekii_Smith | Photobucket
> 
> Love this little face!!!!!
> image_zps91b2015c.jpg Photo by Bekii_Smith | Photobucket
> 
> Love My Girly!!!!! Photo by Bekii_Smith | Photobucket




Someoneeeee??????


----------



## retrobangs

AubreyGecko said:


> Someoneeeee??????



I really wouldn't worry. Maybe it's because of winter but each gecko is diff one of mine won't eat for the week around shedding and the other eats norm whole way through. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HERPaddict

Neoki said:


> Any one had any luck in training leos to poo some where else in the viv? I use bug burger with the beetles and they love it.
> 
> sent from Galaxy S2


My Leo has changed where she poos twice now.
She only does it when her setup changes. She used to poo in the bottom right hand corner, then I changed her into a custom viv I made and she started pooing in between the top and bottom LEFT hand corners. And when I had to change her from her custom viv because I couldn't fit in humid hide, I changed it back to how it was but with newspaper instead of paper towel and now she poos right in front of the glass, how lovely, lol.
So I guess try changing up her/ his setup, then change it back. Not too quickly so you don't stress her/him out.

Sent from my LG-LS860 using Tapatalk


----------



## labmad

Been doing a bit more on the vivs so they are ready in good time - Blimey how had is the viv wood...there's me thinking i can easily screw in some brackets, nope gonna have to charge and rely on the posh screwdriver lol

Anyway heatmats - i assume the copper contacts face upwards but how long do they take to heat up...i was thinking instantly but plugged a.couple in for a min or so to heat them but cant feel any heat?


----------



## labmad

Work in progress......not sure if i like or not.....its not finished although there will be no more shelves going up so just a ramp or two on the floor and hides etc...


----------



## AubreyGecko

retrobangs said:


> I really wouldn't worry. Maybe it's because of winter but each gecko is diff one of mine won't eat for the week around shedding and the other eats norm whole way through.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanknyouu
I just thought it was odd as I'd read most geckos go off their dinner when shedding? And she eats loads lol


----------



## retrobangs

AubreyGecko said:


> Thanknyouu
> 
> I just thought it was odd as I'd read most geckos go off their dinner when shedding? And she eats loads lol



I know what it's like to worry but since talking to loads of long time owners and breeders I've learned if the gecko is happy and healthy then let it go as it is 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

labmad said:


> Work in progress......not sure if i like or not.....its not finished although there will be no more shelves going up so just a ramp or two on the floor and hides etc...
> 
> 
> 
> image



I'm loving this it's a very unique idea. Send me a pic when you're finished if that's ok 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AubreyGecko

retrobangs said:


> I know what it's like to worry but since talking to loads of long time owners and breeders I've learned if the gecko is happy and healthy then let it go as it is
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just get worried about her 
Partly as I have one of those dads who due to owning a pet shop knows everything there is to know:devil:

I worry he's told me the wrong stuff haha (':


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Ordered some dubias, 1/3 of them are dead and the rest are too big lol -_- doh.


----------



## retrobangs

AubreyGecko said:


> I just get worried about her
> 
> Partly as I have one of those dads who due to owning a pet shop knows everything there is to know:devil:
> 
> 
> 
> I worry he's told me the wrong stuff haha (':



Lol it's cool we all have our worry moments. . Most ppl on here always happy to help 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AubreyGecko

retrobangs said:


> Lol it's cool we all have our worry moments. . Most ppl on here always happy to help
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you again haha can't help but worry about her though :lol2:


----------



## bigdan110

KingRedbeardI said:


> Ordered some dubias, 1/3 of them are dead and the rest are too big lol -_- doh.


Get em a rub grow em on and breed em easy way to get the size u want  it may take a while but ul end up with more than ul need n can sell em on 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## labmad

Viv 1 done....i think. Let me know if is ok for my Leo when she arrives or do i need to add anything else etc


----------



## KingRedbeardI

labmad said:


> Viv 1 done....i think. Let me know if is ok for my Leo when she arrives or do i need to add anything else etc
> 
> image


I wouldn't of made the 3rd and 4th levels, looks a bit dangerous if the Leo decides not to climb down the way they climbed up, but it looks good


----------



## Dov

Looks really good. got a quick question, looking at all the pics on another thread about the viv ideas, would you guys have your moist hide at the hot side or in the middle of the viv? I've always kept my moist hide at the hot side and another 2 hides, one in middle and one at cool side. what do you guys think?


----------



## retrobangs

Dov said:


> Looks really good. got a quick question, looking at all the pics on another thread about the viv ideas, would you guys have your moist hide at the hot side or in the middle of the viv? I've always kept my moist hide at the hot side and another 2 hides, one in middle and one at cool side. what do you guys think?



My two vivs have the moist in middle half on heat mat half off. That way the hot gets full heat and the moist gets nice and humid which provides good moisture and the cold is way off the mat. I know a few breeders who do this but I'm not sure what everyone does. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## labmad

KingRedbeardI said:


> I wouldn't of made the 3rd and 4th levels, looks a bit dangerous if the Leo decides not to climb down the way they climbed up, but it looks good


 cheers pal - they can always be taken out if that would be better??


----------



## KingRedbeardI

labmad said:


> cheers pal - they can always be taken out if that would be better??


Well it's up to you really, I'm not saying the Leo will take a dive or anything


----------



## phil2

One of milo getting close to shedding


----------



## Dov

retrobangs said:


> My two vivs have the moist in middle half on heat mat half off. That way the hot gets full heat and the moist gets nice and humid which provides good moisture and the cold is way off the mat. I know a few breeders who do this but I'm not sure what everyone does.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've put all my moist hides in the middle of the vivs for now to see how things go. I also want to try doing some DIY like what you've done. Got a wee idea going on in my head lol.


----------



## ayrshire bob

Dov said:


> I've put all my moist hides in the middle of the vivs for now to see how things go. I also want to try doing some DIY like what you've done. Got a wee idea going on in my head lol.


Care to share the idea?  I just bought two shelves out if wilkos. Not going to mount them as they are designed, plan to saw them into blocks and use as legs, support the weight better I think? Gonna have one lower level then one about the same height up again but over lapping and on other side of viv if you know what I mean? Quite excited about it! (sad I know!) 

Question though, how long do I need to let glue dry before it is gecko safe? Until I can't smell it anymore or longer? Don't want to fumigate the wee fella! xBx 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## BretJordan

Quick question for everyone I've had my little Diablo now since the last IHS was wondering when do you think I should attempt to pick him up. I've already been bitten once by the little guy. Don't get me wrong it didn't hurt but it shocked me a bit :lol2: I don't really wanna pick him up forcibly and then him wriggle around or worst things worse drop his tail. 

I've tried the walk on hand approach and thats when he went for the giant mealworm (My finger).. :') 

Bret.


----------



## ayrshire bob

BretJordan said:


> Quick question for everyone I've had my little Diablo now since the last IHS was wondering when do you think I should attempt to pick him up. I've already been bitten once by the little guy. Don't get me wrong it didn't hurt but it shocked me a bit :lol2: I don't really wanna pick him up forcibly and then him wriggle around or worst things worse drop his tail.
> 
> I've tried the walk on hand approach and thats when he went for the giant mealworm (My finger).. :')
> 
> Bret.


Slow and steady wins the race. Let him get used to your hand in the viv. I don't think he would have thought he could eat you finger. Probably scared him one way or another. Need to try build the trust up. I had a problem with Bubbles, he bit me and let out a "scream" but tonight he was climbing all over me and up my arm to the point I was scared he was going to jump out the viv! Time and patience my friend! 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## KingRedbeardI

phil2 said:


> One of milo getting close to shedding
> [URL=http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/Mobile%20Uploads/8B5C3661-2D8D-4BB6-A507-FFE7774CD36C_zpsc9d5hfdq.jpg]image[/URL]


Looking a lot beefier!


----------



## BretJordan

ayrshire bob said:


> Slow and steady wins the race. Let him get used to your hand in the viv. I don't think he would have thought he could eat you finger. Probably scared him one way or another. Need to try build the trust up. I had a problem with Bubbles, he bit me and let out a "scream" but tonight he was climbing all over me and up my arm to the point I was scared he was going to jump out the viv! Time and patience my friend!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


I've taken time with him  Been with me for a few months now. I don't think he meant to bite me as I said I was feeding him just before so I presume he just thought I was a big mealie  It didn't hurt at all. He's been licking me for a few weeks and then scarpers back into his hide. I did just actually handle him!  Was hand walking for about 3-4 minutes. Then I decided to put him down and back into his warm hide he went. 

Even Ember tried nipping me when I first got her didn't get me luckily she's just the nicest leo ever though. Very calm and sweet.

Loki's just a big cuddle monster nothing else to say about him. He loves coming out and exploring or just sat with me chilling. 

The diablo is still un-tame and it will take time and effort but he's going to have an awesome character I can tell. He's so inquisitive and just eats loads. First thing I see as I walk into the room is his head poke out his warm hide and come to the glass. Then at night he sits looking out the glass next to his food bowl for food. -.- 

Still needing a name for the guy too I just can't think of anything 

Bret.


----------



## bigdan110

BretJordan said:


> I've taken time with him  Been with me for a few months now. I don't think he meant to bite me as I said I was feeding him just before so I presume he just thought I was a big mealie  It didn't hurt at all. He's been licking me for a few weeks and then scarpers back into his hide. I did just actually handle him!  Was hand walking for about 3-4 minutes. Then I decided to put him down and back into his warm hide he went.
> 
> Even Ember tried nipping me when I first got her didn't get me luckily she's just the nicest leo ever though. Very calm and sweet.
> 
> Loki's just a big cuddle monster nothing else to say about him. He loves coming out and exploring or just sat with me chilling.
> 
> The diablo is still un-tame and it will take time and effort but he's going to have an awesome character I can tell. He's so inquisitive and just eats loads. First thing I see as I walk into the room is his head poke out his warm hide and come to the glass. Then at night he sits looking out the glass next to his food bowl for food. -.-
> 
> Still needing a name for the guy too I just can't think of anything
> 
> Bret.


You could just call him diablo lol 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## BretJordan

Lol I could but it's a tad boring don't you think?  I don't really know what to call him. Titan would be cool if he turns out to be a giant haha. :') But i'm just not sure. 

Bret.


----------



## bigdan110

Doesn't need to be a giant  pretty good name tbh . Come one come all see the mighty titan  then u can embarrass him by getting out the baby photos 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## labmad

Do heatmats heat instantly or do they take a while to reach temp?

I bought 4 a bit back but didn't test them, 2 i tried yesterday but dint feel to be heating up - but i inky plugged them in for a min two.....surely i don't have 2 faulty ones?


----------



## AubreyGecko

Mine take about 5 mins to heat up properly


----------



## retrobangs

Dov said:


> I've put all my moist hides in the middle of the vivs for now to see how things go. I also want to try doing some DIY like what you've done. Got a wee idea going on in my head lol.



Ah brill. I look forward to seeing pictures of your creation. Doing up the vivs was always a fav part of mine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

labmad said:


> Do heatmats heat instantly or do they take a while to reach temp?
> 
> I bought 4 a bit back but didn't test them, 2 i tried yesterday but dint feel to be heating up - but i inky plugged them in for a min two.....surely i don't have 2 faulty ones?



They normally take a while to get the the desired temp measured by the stat. Like anything really. Takes straighteners and iron few mins with heat mats just takes few more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

ayrshire bob said:


> Care to share the idea?  I just bought two shelves out if wilkos. Not going to mount them as they are designed, plan to saw them into blocks and use as legs, support the weight better I think? Gonna have one lower level then one about the same height up again but over lapping and on other side of viv if you know what I mean? Quite excited about it! (sad I know!)
> 
> Question though, how long do I need to let glue dry before it is gecko safe? Until I can't smell it anymore or longer? Don't want to fumigate the wee fella! xBx
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk



Glue 48hrs a lot of people will go to 72. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## labmad

AubreyGecko said:


> Mine take about 5 mins to heat up properly





retrobangs said:


> They normally take a while to get the the desired temp measured by the stat. Like anything really. Takes straighteners and iron few mins with heat mats just takes few more.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 ok cool thanks - will plug em in later and measure the temp for a test run albeit without a stat which wont matter as there is no livestock in there - once I know and see they are reaching temp i'll unplug until nearer the time.....and by then I will have got myself a pulse stat to use with them :2thumb:


----------



## beckyj

I've noticed a patch on Torretto's nose that I'm a bit worried about tonight. It looks sort of rubbed off? I'm going to get her in with the vets tomorrow but has anyone got any ideas? Sorry about the picture quality it was difficut to get a decent one of the patch.


----------



## GavinMc

beckyj said:


> I've noticed a patch on Torretto's nose that I'm a bit worried about tonight. It looks sort of rubbed off? I'm going to get her in with the vets tomorrow but has anyone got any ideas? Sorry about the picture quality it was difficut to get a decent one of the patch.
> 
> [URL=http://i988.photobucket.com/albums/af3/beckyj30/001_zps9374e5c4.jpg]image[/URL]


Have you got any decoration/furniture in the viv that food could hide under? She may have went for it and scuffed her nose on something.


----------



## beckyj

gavgav04 said:


> Have you got any decoration/furniture in the viv that food could hide under? She may have went for it and scuffed her nose on something.



There's lots of furniture etc but I feed all her food in a bowl I don't let it loose in the viv


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

Managed to get some photos of the new members!

First up is Toby:


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

Next is Nova:


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

And last is Storm:


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Who here uses wax worms, and how often?
My initial plan was maybe 1 - 2 a month but since I only have one gecko it's almost not even worth it. By the time I open the tub for a second feed they probably will have turned into moths which I don't feel like feeding lol.


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

KingRedbeardI said:


> Who here uses wax worms, and how often?
> My initial plan was maybe 1 - 2 a month but since I only have one gecko it's almost not even worth it. By the time I open the tub for a second feed they probably will have turned into moths which I don't feel like feeding lol.


I know what you mean, I bought my 3 wax worms for christmas dinner and now I have a nearly full tub just sitting there, Im going to have to throw them before they turn to moths but I feel like I'm wasting money haha


----------



## bigdan110

KingRedbeardI said:


> Who here uses wax worms, and how often?
> My initial plan was maybe 1 - 2 a month but since I only have one gecko it's almost not even worth it. By the time I open the tub for a second feed they probably will have turned into moths which I don't feel like feeding lol.


I found that the moths are great with problem feders they love chasing em down lol one particular leo would only eat wax worms .... still does tbh but he goes ape for the moths

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

bigdan110 said:


> I found that the moths are great with problem feders they love chasing em down lol one particular leo would only eat wax worms .... still does tbh but he goes ape for the moths
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


But moths, eww! :lol2: Hate flying bugs


----------



## jimmer7

Hi only been keeping leopard geckos for a short time, but I have noticed that they both use there cold hides for a toilet, and they dont go anywhere else. 
Is that normal.


----------



## GavinMc

KingRedbeardI said:


> Who here uses wax worms, and how often?
> My initial plan was maybe 1 - 2 a month but since I only have one gecko it's almost not even worth it. By the time I open the tub for a second feed they probably will have turned into moths which I don't feel like feeding lol.


I give a wax worm or two roughly every other month, but I sometimes buy wax worms just for the moths as my guys love chasing them. Chasing the moths gives your leo something to do other than lay about. Spiders are also good for this.


----------



## GavinMc

jimmer7 said:


> Hi only been keeping leopard geckos for a short time, but I have noticed that they both use there cold hides for a toilet, and they dont go anywhere else.
> Is that normal.


In short yes. Most leos pick a place furthest away from where they eat, sleep and drink. They will usually only ever do the toilet in that one position, even if you change the viv decor around. This can be a good thing as you can place a single tile or piece of paper down and therefore make spot cleaning easier and quicker.


----------



## Artisan

KingRedbeardI said:


> Who here uses wax worms, and how often?
> My initial plan was maybe 1 - 2 a month but since I only have one gecko it's almost not even worth it. By the time I open the tub for a second feed they probably will have turned into moths which I don't feel like feeding lol.





indigo_rock_girl said:


> I know what you mean, I bought my 3 wax worms for christmas dinner and now I have a nearly full tub just sitting there, Im going to have to throw them before they turn to moths but I feel like I'm wasting money haha


Waxworms can be kept in the fridge...it stops them pupating and they stay dormant/slowed down until you warm them up : victory:


----------



## BretJordan

KingRedbeardI said:


> Who here uses wax worms, and how often?
> My initial plan was maybe 1 - 2 a month but since I only have one gecko it's almost not even worth it. By the time I open the tub for a second feed they probably will have turned into moths which I don't feel like feeding lol.


Buy a Crestie? Or 2?  Problem solved. Well that's if your's eat live food unlike my fussy gits... Otherwise try moving them to a cooler space this will slow them down mine last for at least 3-4 weeks sometimes longer.

I feed my leos 1 or 2 every weekend. I also fed them 2 for their late Christmas dinners and got some pictures.

*Loki*


*Proper chunk now!*



*
The DB*






*And ofcourse Ember!*



*Then some success earlier on! This is what I walked into at around 8:30-9ish. Wanting some love! He must of liked being out last night!*










*I do love that little dude he's so awesome can't wait for him to be grown up!

Thanks, Bret.*


----------



## KingRedbeardI

I have a wine fridge in my room that I use for my beers lol, and sometimes my mealies. The wax worms are in there at the moment. Gave him one yesterday and he seemed to love it. Then he shed so today he won't eat anything  annoying when I've prepared the food and he won't have it haha.


----------



## bigdan110

Speaking of fridges I was planning on useing my bud fridge(husky) as an incubator anyone done this ? Dont want to rip out the components as its like new and I do use it. Is it as simple as chuck in a mat/stat let ?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Neoki

Been having a chat with the Master Ron Tremper. 

Q:What would you say was your biggest achievement
A: Making Living Art and creating a worldwide industry.

What an amazing gent!


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Neoki said:


> Been having a chat with the Master Ron Tremper.
> 
> Q:What would you say was your biggest achievement
> A: Making Living Art and creating a worldwide industry.
> 
> What an amazing gent!


Could he sound more cliche though?


----------



## phil2

Just a quick one my leos shedding but theres all bits in his tank i tried to get a pic, it looks a bit like wet samd , with some orange bits in ( he has got orange markings) and no hes not on sand never has been


----------



## labmad

phil2 said:


> Just a quick one my leos shedding but theres all bits in his tank i tried to get a pic, it looks a bit like wet samd , with some orange bits in ( he has got orange markings) and no hes not on sand never has been
> [URL=http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/Mobile%20Uploads/7ABB4302-8EB4-4334-AAA8-230F29E15635_zpsfyzmuyqa.jpg]image[/URL]


I cant get a.decent look on my rubbish phone but.could it possibly be that your gecko has regurgatated his food?


----------



## phil2

Doesent look like it , its just really tiny sort of bits, grains, not one big area or othig, he had a little fall yesterday when he was out, which has had me worried but it just looks odd!


----------



## retrobangs

labmad said:


> ok cool thanks - will plug em in later and measure the temp for a test run albeit without a stat which wont matter as there is no livestock in there - once I know and see they are reaching temp i'll unplug until nearer the time.....and by then I will have got myself a pulse stat to use with them :2thumb:



Awesome. I'm sure they be fine and just needed a kick start 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

indigo_rock_girl said:


> And last is Storm:
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> image



All three are wow. Toby has gorg eyes. Nova is gen very pretty and well storm and her pic with foot in air ... Prize winner for a cute award right there. Could I use that picture on the blog and credit u retrobangsandhergeckos.tumblr.com ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

KingRedbeardI said:


> Who here uses wax worms, and how often?
> 
> My initial plan was maybe 1 - 2 a month but since I only have one gecko it's almost not even worth it. By the time I open the tub for a second feed they probably will have turned into moths which I don't feel like feeding lol.



I buy them in a tiny tub sporadically. When I get them I allow them max 2 that month and bin any left overs although keeping them in my fridge makes them last agessssss


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

BretJordan said:


> Buy a Crestie? Or 2?  Problem solved. Well that's if your's eat live food unlike my fussy gits... Otherwise try moving them to a cooler space this will slow them down mine last for at least 3-4 weeks sometimes longer.
> 
> 
> 
> I feed my leos 1 or 2 every weekend. I also fed them 2 for their late Christmas dinners and got some pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> *Loki*
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/IMG_1159.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> *Proper chunk now!*
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/IMG_1161.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/IMG_1163.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> *
> 
> The DB*
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/IMG_1164.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/IMG_1165.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/IMG_1166.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> *And ofcourse Ember!*
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/IMG_1167.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/IMG_1168.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> *Then some success earlier on! This is what I walked into at around 8:30-9ish. Wanting some love! He must of liked being out last night!*
> 
> 
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/IMG_1172.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/IMG_1174.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/IMG_1177.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/IMG_1178.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/IMG_1181.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/IMG_1182.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/IMG_1183.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> *I do love that little dude he's so awesome can't wait for him to be grown up!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Bret.*



Lol I love your advice , get more reptiles. Can you be my solicitor for getting new pets to support me in convincing my other half haha. 

As for Leo's all cuties as always. You've got some good shots in there. Loki looks like the daddy of the gang. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phil2

He also hasnt ate every single bit of shed, maybe hes full lol think hes waiting to poop


----------



## bigdan110

phil2 said:


> Just a quick one my leos shedding but theres all bits in his tank i tried to get a pic, it looks a bit like wet samd , with some orange bits in ( he has got orange markings) and no hes not on sand never has been
> [URL=http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/Mobile%20Uploads/7ABB4302-8EB4-4334-AAA8-230F29E15635_zpsfyzmuyqa.jpg]image[/URL]


Looks a bit like old rapashy to me . The other things it could be... frass from mealworms? Do you have a shedding cave ? Some of them use sand in tge resin to create an abrasive surface could it be loose sand that's fallan off ?

Again it looks like repashy to me that has orange bits in

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## phil2

Yeah there is some repashy on the floor where it falls off crickets and mealworms and thats where that is now where he puts them in, shall i leave dusting for a few days? No sand just near his humid hide but yeah its where hes normally fed


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

retrobangs said:


> All three are wow. Toby has gorg eyes. Nova is gen very pretty and well storm and her pic with foot in air ... Prize winner for a cute award right there. Could I use that picture on the blog and credit u retrobangsandhergeckos.tumblr.com ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah you can


----------



## retrobangs

indigo_rock_girl said:


> Yeah you can



Brill thank u  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

retrobangs said:


> Brill thank u
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're welcome


----------



## retrobangs

indigo_rock_girl said:


> You're welcome



http://retrobangsandhergeckos.tumblr.com/post/71760354627/heres-a-gecko-high-five-from-storm-picture


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

retrobangs said:


> Retrobangs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love how you have edited the photo!! :flrt:


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

Anyone else found leos to be really addictive? I'm itching to have more but I will be good and wait  :whistling2:


----------



## retrobangs

indigo_rock_girl said:


> Love how you have edited the photo!! :flrt:



Thanks. I usually just mention a credit but was such a good photo wanted to do it justice. Thanks for sharing it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

retrobangs said:


> Thanks. I usually just mention a credit but was such a good photo wanted to do it justice. Thanks for sharing it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really want to get a proper camera so the photos do them justice, think I may save up for one haha


----------



## retrobangs

[ QUOTE=indigo_rock_girl;11708816]Anyone else found leos to be really addictive? I'm itching to have more but I will be good and wait  :whistling2:[/QUOTE]


Yes very. I got Leeloo in July for bday and she had medium viv which I decided was too small as she's a climber so got a big viv and moved her. Then cause we had a spare we got Alura in August as another bday who turned out to be a giant poss super not sure yet, so she also got upgraded to large viv. Yet again had a medium viv spare. Well a breeder I know has rescued a few and now they're healthy they needed a new home. I'm taking one on in the medium viv again. This time he should be ok as he preferred his rub to large viv so should be good compromise. They are incredibly addictive. Lol 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

indigo_rock_girl said:


> I really want to get a proper camera so the photos do them justice, think I may save up for one haha



Same here slr camera is on my list for August unless my other half looses his brain and allows me a fourth gecko haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

retrobangs said:


> Yes very. I got Leeloo in July for bday and she had medium viv which I decided was too small as she's a climber so got a big viv and moved her. Then cause we had a spare we got Alura in August as another bday who turned out to be a giant poss super not sure yet, so she also got upgraded to large viv. Yet again had a medium viv spare. Well a breeder I know has rescued a few and now they're healthy they needed a new home. I'm taking one on in the medium viv again. This time he should be ok as he preferred his rub to large viv so should be good compromise. They are incredibly addictive. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





retrobangs said:


> Same here slr camera is on my list for August unless my other half looses his brain and allows me a fourth gecko haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm hoping my parents will let me get another leo or beardie for my birthday in July if not SLR it is haha  would prefer another lizard or equipment off them though haha


----------



## retrobangs

indigo_rock_girl said:


> I'm hoping my parents will let me get another leo or beardie for my birthday in July if not SLR it is haha  would prefer another lizard or equipment off them though haha



Have to butter them up a good few months before. That way they don't know it's for your bday that you're being so lovely lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

retrobangs said:


> Have to butter them up a good few months before. That way they don't know it's for your bday that you're being so lovely lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha good plan!


----------



## retrobangs

indigo_rock_girl said:


> Haha good plan!



I gotcha back haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdan110

phil2 said:


> Yeah there is some repashy on the floor where it falls off crickets and mealworms and thats where that is now where he puts them in, shall i leave dusting for a few days? No sand just near his humid hide but yeah its where hes normally fed


Then its rapashy 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmer7

]









Hi this my leopard gecko, home, will be adding second floor soon.


----------



## phil2

Some pics of milo tonight, freshly shedded, note the orange pigmentation on his side, also on the second pic can you see a little mark behind the eyes whats that?


----------



## retrobangs

jimmer7 said:


> ]image
> 
> 
> 
> Hi this my leopard gecko, home, will be adding second floor soon.



Wow great size is lovely already will be huge with a second level .. Awesome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

I think I must be getting old as I'm staying in with reptiles for New Years haha. Is anyone else being "boring" or is it just me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

phil2 said:


> Some pics of milo tonight, freshly shedded, note the orange pigmentation on his side, also on the second pic can you see a little mark behind the eyes whats that?
> 
> [URL=http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/Mobile%20Uploads/9E514F95-D49B-4F65-8E93-9F706F01FF67_zpsyu5dhmj6.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/Mobile%20Uploads/45D47E47-5469-4EEA-AB76-FCF48380D3AD_zps0aczs0oa.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/Mobile%20Uploads/1DC33F40-073B-48C8-9110-D9C032D6810C_zpsxb4km4lh.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/Mobile%20Uploads/1D553ABA-0C6B-4207-AFBC-117E914A6A2F_zpss47ik6yu.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/Mobile%20Uploads/7937DE28-0E1C-4056-91C8-8588ABEB4C8F_zpseqhqf2di.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/Mobile%20Uploads/00DD586F-530A-4FEE-87BA-5320CE4CB83F_zpskaxrkng1.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/Mobile%20Uploads/152195DE-0CFF-4439-B0C9-5FD7080258E9_zps3wvi8pjr.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/Mobile%20Uploads/DC13C086-1678-40A8-84A5-59AA723D0762_zpshjrqu2gl.jpg]image[/URL]



Great colours and can slightly see stripes still 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmer7

Im in the same club, staying in as wife is a nurse and working tonight plus we got 2 young boys and there a bed already , so I will be sharing new years night with my 7 snakes 5 terantulas and my 2 new leopard gecko s:2thumb:


----------



## Artisan

retrobangs said:


> I think I must be getting old as I'm staying in with reptiles for New Years haha. Is anyone else being "boring" or is it just me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have laryngitis so am sat in ill.......though even if I was ok I wouldn't be out......I've been working today.....and tomorrow and Thursday 

Happy new year gecko friends xx


----------



## retrobangs

Aw well thinking of you both on New Year's Eve and happy new year to all and their reptiles 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## labmad

when you feed small hoppers to your leo's do you just chuck say half a dozen into the viv and let the hunt commence or do you hold them for the leo to take?


----------



## Dov

Happy new year everybody. Labmad i do both, but if im just chucking them in, i chuck about 3-4 in and if my geckos eat them then i might put a couple more in and see if they get eaten.


----------



## labmad

Dov said:


> Happy new year everybody. Labmad i do both, but if im just chucking them in, i chuck about 3-4 in and if my geckos eat them then i might put a couple more in and see if they get eaten.


 ok cool thanks :2thumb:


----------



## Artisan

labmad said:


> when you feed small hoppers to your leo's do you just chuck say half a dozen into the viv and let the hunt commence or do you hold them for the leo to take?


Things like locust and roaches - I will let loose in the viv as this also helps with enrichment/natural hunting behaviours/exercise etc, its also fun to watch them stalk and hunt, they don't always get it first time so have to hunt around for them, so is a boredom breaker too


----------



## AubreyGecko

HAPPY NEW YEAR FELLOW GECKOERS!!!! (I made a word haha) :roll2::grouphug:
Bit of a late post but I just woke up after getting home at 8 from an eventful night out and apparently last night I got talked into re homing a new gecko?!?!?! Not sure I remember but the littleness is more than welcome 
Yay new geckoooooo!!!!
:lol2:


----------



## labmad

Artisan said:


> Things like locust and roaches - I will let loose in the viv as this also helps with enrichment/natural hunting behaviours/exercise etc, its also fun to watch them stalk and hunt, they don't always get it first time so have to hunt around for them, so is a boredom breaker too


Ok cheers rach - do you leave them in for a certain amount of time - and if your dusting the hoppers does it all not just drop off if they are jumping round the vivs??

Which reminds me i need to block the two holes in the back.corners of the vivs so not to have any escapees lol


----------



## Artisan

labmad said:


> Ok cheers rach - do you leave them in for a certain amount of time - and if your dusting the hoppers does it all not just drop off if they are jumping round the vivs??
> 
> Which reminds me i need to block the two holes in the back.corners of the vivs so not to have any escapees lol


If you're using repashy ...it seems to have good staying power and the locust dont actually go nuts jumping about the viv. They just mooch about really. They dont tend to bite leos so no worry leaving them in, but they do nibble lino & fake plants. I would just stick a bit of carrot in an open area to give them something to eat and draw them to where the gecko can see them while they are preoccupied


----------



## labmad

Artisan said:


> If you're using repashy ...it seems to have good staying power and the locust dont actually go nuts jumping about the viv. They just mooch about really. They dont tend to bite leos so no worry leaving them in, but they do nibble lino & fake plants. I would just stick a bit of carrot in an open area to give them something to eat and draw them to where the gecko can see them while they are preoccupied


Gotcha pal  thanks a lot


----------



## BretJordan

Hey guys, Happy new year to everyone! Hope everyone had an awesome day and enjoyed their holidays! Back to work tomorrow  Boo.. 



retrobangs said:


> Same here slr camera is on my list for August unless my other half looses his brain and allows me a fourth gecko haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My 20th at end of this month and I think I've talked missus into getting me a DSLR  Currently looking at the Nikon D5100 or the Nikon D3200. I like the fact you can rotate the screen on the D5100 but that's pretty much the only difference between them both. I guess It would be good for videoing.. 



retrobangs said:


> Lol I love your advice , get more reptiles. Can you be my solicitor for getting new pets to support me in convincing my other half haha.
> 
> As for Leo's all cuties as always. You've got some good shots in there. Loki looks like the daddy of the gang.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha It worked for me I used to buy a tub of mealies for Loki then waste loads of them now I have Loki, Ember and the "Diablo" to feed they don't last long!  

Shame they're iPhone photos  And Loki's just a big chunky cuddle monster :lol2:

Bret.


----------



## retrobangs

BretJordan said:


> Hey guys, Happy new year to everyone! Hope everyone had an awesome day and enjoyed their holidays! Back to work tomorrow  Boo..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 20th at end of this month and I think I've talked missus into getting me a DSLR  Currently looking at the Nikon D5100 or the Nikon D3200. I like the fact you can rotate the screen on the D5100 but that's pretty much the only difference between them both. I guess It would be good for videoing..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha It worked for me I used to buy a tub of mealies for Loki then waste loads of them now I have Loki, Ember and the "Diablo" to feed they don't last long!
> 
> 
> 
> Shame they're iPhone photos  And Loki's just a big chunky cuddle monster :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Bret.



Ah awesome bday choices hopefully you get one and you'll be showing off your amazing pics. 

Think that's what happened wth us really as third is coming sat and three and no diff to one to feed just means no waste. Think 4 would mean buying more food though so this feels like enough. 

Back to work today and now I can't believe how quick Xmas went boo. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BretJordan

Haha thanks and yeah hopefully be better pictures!  

Bret.


----------



## phil2

Some of milo lol he or she is so nosey when out haha


----------



## jimmer7

l]









Hi do this table from P, Home need varnishing it did not say what wood it is made from, just say suitable for small animals, plus in there sale £4.


----------



## jimmer7

ml]







[
Sorry this table,:bash:


----------



## Xeecros

My girls:

Coco, who is in a 36" viv.










Sandy, who is only in a 24" but i keep it packed with terrain so there is still loads of exploration place that she loves.










Sorry, all my photos are appalling. 

They used to be together but coco bit sandy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artisan

Just some pics of Winter that I took today


----------



## labmad

Artisan said:


> Just some pics of Winter that I took today
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/DSCN0789_zps2ebe6fcc.jpg]image[/URL]


Look into my eyes my eyes, not around the eyes, look into my eyes lol  nice pic, lovely gecko


----------



## jimmer7

l]







[

This is a poor pic of 1 of my female gecko, is she a normal colour, its not the best pic as she is very shy and I did not want to stress her.


----------



## labmad

jimmer7 said:


> l]image[
> 
> This is a poor pic of 1 of my female gecko, is she a normal colour, its not the best pic as she is very shy and I did not want to stress her.


Hard to tell on my phone but looks like the colour of a bell albino on my phone


----------



## Artisan

Looks bell to me too : victory:


----------



## jimmer7

Thanks for that the other one we got is yellow head to tail with no markings will try and get photo later..


----------



## labmad

jimmer7 said:


> Thanks for that the other one we got is yellow head to tail with no markings will try and get photo later..


Could be a patternless, super hypo etc look forward to the pic


----------



## jimmer7

Just had a look she have got patterns on her head and tail.


----------



## jimmer7

ml]







[

Hi I put tnem next to each other in same viv they both got yellow eyes,


----------



## labmad

jimmer7 said:


> ml]image[
> 
> Hi I put tnem next to each other in same viv they both got yellow eyes,


I would prob say hypo?? See what the pros say  it could be super hypo but don't know if a super constitutes either no spotting or less than 10 spots?....maybe even a hybino??


----------



## retrobangs

Wondering if people think there's a market out there for people wanting the or vivariums customised for them? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neoki

Retro this is something I have started to do. Full setups also.

sent from Galaxy S2


----------



## retrobangs

Neoki said:


> Retro this is something I have started to do. Full setups also.
> 
> sent from Galaxy S2



How's it been? I'd love to do for people locally but not sure there's a market for it where I am 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

So I've had my babies for two weeks and Storm and Toby seemed to have settled in really well, they both don't mind me sorting stuff out in their viv and also don't mind if I hold them. Nova however is a lot more skittish, she still isn't used to me messing in her viv bless.

Wondering when I should weigh them? I haven't weighed them yet because I didn't want to stress them out but I want to start keeping a log so I can monitor how they are doing weight wise, would it be okay to do weigh them in the next few days?


----------



## retrobangs

Does anyone own both the Ron Tremper books that can tell me the difference between the two apart from ones obv older. I'd quite like to own both. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dov

jimmer7 said:


> ml]image[
> 
> Hi I put tnem next to each other in same viv they both got yellow eyes,


i would say the gecko on right is a bell albino and gecko on the left is a hybino.


----------



## Maria71

How often do you people change the bowl of calcium in the viv ?


----------



## Dov

retrobangs said:


> Wondering if people think there's a market out there for people wanting the or vivariums customised for them?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you should try and see if pet/reptile shops will do a deal with you for them. the shops i go to all sell bronze/silver/gold/platinum gecko setups which is just basic setups to me. but if you say that you are into this type of work/diy they might try put it into their business and make a wee bit more profit.


----------



## labmad

retrobangs said:


> Does anyone own both the Ron Tremper books that can tell me the difference between the two apart from ones obv older. I'd quite like to own both.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I don't own both but was under the impression that they were both the same rally apart from the newer book has the newer morphs that were not discovered say 7 or so years a go?? If you still want a copy of the older book get saving, I have seen it for sale for £150 :lol2:


----------



## Dov

Maria71 said:


> How often do you people change the bowl of calcium in the viv ?


i look at the quality of the calcium not so much change it everyday or once a week or something like that. but if i see it all sticking to each other in clumps or not looking top quality then i chuck it out and replace it.


----------



## jimmer7

I thought my hognose snakes smell bad, but these leopard geokos dont half smell for the size of them, but on the plus side I there toilet trained and only go on kitchen towl


----------



## labmad

jimmer7 said:


> I thought my hognose snakes smell bad, but these leopard geokos dont half smell for the size of them, but on the plus side I there toilet trained and only go on kitchen towl


 didn't think leos smelt to be honest.......now bearded dragons when they have been to the loo STINK :lol2:


----------



## retrobangs

Dov said:


> you should try and see if pet/reptile shops will do a deal with you for them. the shops i go to all sell bronze/silver/gold/platinum gecko setups which is just basic setups to me. but if you say that you are into this type of work/diy they might try put it into their business and make a wee bit more profit.



That's a great idea. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

labmad said:


> I don't own both but was under the impression that they were both the same rally apart from the newer book has the newer morphs that were not discovered say 7 or so years a go?? If you still want a copy of the older book get saving, I have seen it for sale for £150 :lol2:



I managed to get a copy for 35 inc delivery. I bartered hard though lol. Just paid for it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artisan

jimmer7 said:


> I thought my hognose snakes smell bad, but these leopard geokos dont half smell for the size of them, but on the plus side I there toilet trained and only go on kitchen towl





labmad said:


> didn't think leos smelt to be honest.......now bearded dragons when they have been to the loo STINK :lol2:


You lot make me laugh.....leo & hognose smell??? ...................you want to try sharing a bedroom with an 8 foot boa who only goes the toilet once a month after a rabbit........


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

indigo_rock_girl said:


> So I've had my babies for two weeks and Storm and Toby seemed to have settled in really well, they both don't mind me sorting stuff out in their viv and also don't mind if I hold them. Nova however is a lot more skittish, she still isn't used to me messing in her viv bless.
> 
> Wondering when I should weigh them? I haven't weighed them yet because I didn't want to stress them out but I want to start keeping a log so I can monitor how they are doing weight wise, would it be okay to do weigh them in the next few days?


Anyone? :lol2:

Was going to go out and buy some scales today before the shops close  doubt my parents would appreciate me using their scales to weigh my animals


----------



## Dov

You should be able to weigh them the now. Don't see the harm on putting them on scales for a couple of seconds.


----------



## labmad

indigo_rock_girl said:


> Anyone? :lol2:
> 
> Was going to go out and buy some scales today before the shops close  doubt my parents would appreciate me using their scales to weigh my animals


Once you have your digital scales then weigh them all and make a not then weigh them every couple of weeks maybe? If they are skittish and likely ti shoot iff the scales then use a small tub to weigh them in but don't forget to weigh the tub first without anything in it so you know how much weight to subtract once you weight the tub with a gecko in it


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

Dov said:


> You should be able to weigh them the now. Don't see the harm on putting them on scales for a couple of seconds.





labmad said:


> Once you have your digital scales then weigh them all and make a not then weigh them every couple of weeks maybe? If they are skittish and likely ti shoot iff the scales then use a small tub to weigh them in but don't forget to weigh the tub first without anything in it so you know how much weight to subtract once you weight the tub with a gecko in it


Thanks just don't want to stress them out anymore than I have to, I can see two of them being fine but I think I'll have to use a tub with nova, she'll shoot off the minute I put her down  I'm slowly starting to introduce myself more to them so hopefully they will get used to me soon


----------



## Meerkatarmy

Started a thread but no one responded so posting it here:

Hi,

I have a fully planted tank that I kept my darts in until they were 'acidently sold at the boarding place' and I was wondering if it will be suitable for a gold dust?

It is h16 d16 w19 1/2


----------



## Artisan

Meerkatarmy said:


> Started a thread but no one responded so posting it here:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I have a fully planted tank that I kept my darts in until they were 'acidently sold at the boarding place' and I was wondering if it will be suitable for a gold dust?
> 
> It is h16 d16 w19 1/2


Sorry I know didly squat about these geckos & don't know anyone to direct you too for info.


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

Just weighed them:

Storm my supersnow - 25g 
Nova my bold stripe - 30g 
Toby my albino jungle het eclipse - 31g 

How often should I weigh them? Thanks


----------



## Dov

indigo_rock_girl said:


> Just weighed them:
> 
> Storm my supersnow - 25g
> Nova my bold stripe - 30g
> Toby my albino jungle het eclipse - 31g
> 
> How often should I weigh them? Thanks


I weigh mine once a week on every Sunday and i keep a record of the geckos weight and the date i weighed them in a book.


----------



## phil2

just wondered everyone when should I move from feeding daily to a bit less, my leo im guessing is 6 or so months , hard to tell , I was sold him at 6 months but then I thought less , hes about 6 and a half inches long, and is very happy still eating daily but unsure when to move onto dusting every other feed, right now I dust every feed.


----------



## Dov

phil2 said:


> just wondered everyone when should I move from feeding daily to a bit less, my leo im guessing is 6 or so months , hard to tell , I was sold him at 6 months but then I thought less , hes about 6 and a half inches long, and is very happy still eating daily but unsure when to move onto dusting every other feed, right now I dust every feed.


i think it all depends on the weight of your gecko and how much it's eating. if i see that my geckos have eaten all of their bugs, i would then put more in but if i see that there is still some left i take them out and them back in the next day.


----------



## Artisan

phil2 said:


> just wondered everyone when should I move from feeding daily to a bit less, my leo im guessing is 6 or so months , hard to tell , I was sold him at 6 months but then I thought less , hes about 6 and a half inches long, and is very happy still eating daily but unsure when to move onto dusting every other feed, right now I dust every feed.


Going by your pics phil, I would carry on feeding daily until he's got some meat on him, then when he looks a bit chunkier....feed every other night for a while and when adult, feed every 3 if you want as most adults do wind down eating quite a bit once matured. Some of my adults wont eat more then a few mealies and 1 dubia roach per week but are sitting at 90g-100g+ : victory:


----------



## phil2

Il start weighing him, just unsure as dont know his exact age  thanks


----------



## Mr Chad

Howdy peeps.

Not been on in a while, hope you all had a good christmas and that the gex are all doing well.

Anybody have any new additions??


----------



## bigdan110

So decided to go ikea today to treat my 3 to bigger tubs so I can give them more room and stuff to do ..... get there and the 100 cm komploment tubs are reduced to £5 in the sale so they didn't have any  :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Artisan

Mr Chad said:


> Howdy peeps.
> 
> Not been on in a while, hope you all had a good christmas and that the gex are all doing well.
> 
> Anybody have any new additions??


Great to see you back chadlington....how are things? 

I have a new addition coming in 2 weeks......can't wait to get her as she's really quite special and from a good friend of mine....watch this space : victory:


----------



## Artisan

phil2 said:


> Il start weighing him, just unsure as dont know his exact age  thanks


Get yourself some digital scales...they are cheap enough for a decent set. It would be wise to weigh your little guy on a regular basis seeing as his shape and size doesn't fit with the age you were sold him as. He should have a decent sized tail by now with good fat reserves and weighing him on a weekly basis for a while will let you see if he's gaining weight : victory:


----------



## leopardgeckobanter

hi guys i just got some leo eggs they arrived earlier than usual can i incubate them in coco fibre?


----------



## Mr Chad

Artisan said:


> Great to see you back chadlington....how are things?
> 
> I have a new addition coming in 2 weeks......can't wait to get her as she's really quite special and from a good friend of mine....watch this space : victory:


I'm fine, back to work proper tomorrow. Been in a few times but managed to get out early.

Another 2? You're going to need a bigger house!


----------



## Artisan

Mr Chad said:


> I'm fine, back to work proper tomorrow. Been in a few times but managed to get out early.
> 
> Another 2? You're going to need a bigger house!


No....just one lol : victory:


----------



## labmad

Mr Chad said:


> Howdy peeps.
> 
> Not been on in a while, hope you all had a good christmas and that the gex are all doing well.
> 
> Anybody have any new additions??


Well howdy Mr chad  ....new additions, hmm, well come 18/19th Jan my first two leos will be delivered via courier, a female ember with solid red eyes and a female snake eyed raptor


----------



## Artisan

labmad said:


> Well howdy Mr chad  ....new additions, hmm, well come 18/19th Jan my first two leos will be delivered via courier, a female ember with solid red eyes and a female snake eyed raptor


YEEEEEAAAAAAHHHHHHH! :2thumb:


----------



## Lukosis

Hey all,
Been a bit quiet on the forums as of late. Work has been hectic (always is around Christmas/New year!)

Mally has been a bit quiet, tending to spent a lot of time in the hide on the middle shelf. She's still pooing but not every day.
I notice her walking about regularly but not as often as before. I'm not sure if this is to do with the cold weather (or if this is the Beardie owner in me talking) or if she's just got more relaxed with her surroundings.
Any ideas?

I'm thinking of experimenting with a clear food bowl too as although she does eat from her 'stone' bowl. I think she a a bit put off by it.


----------



## retrobangs

Mr Chad said:


> Howdy peeps.
> 
> 
> 
> Not been on in a while, hope you all had a good christmas and that the gex are all doing well.
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody have any new additions??



I have a gorg high yellow lavender banded rescue boy. 92g age not know. Nicknamed Chief. He is still settling in but here's a few pics









He has a much larger cave on the way lol as you can see the one behind is too small. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artisan

retrobangs said:


> I have a gorg high yellow lavender banded rescue boy. 92g age not know. Nicknamed Chief. He is still settling in but here's a few pics imageimage
> 
> He has a much larger cave on the way lol as you can see the one behind is too small.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He's a handsome lad hun


----------



## labmad

retrobangs said:


> I have a gorg high yellow lavender banded rescue boy. 92g age not know. Nicknamed Chief. He is still settling in but here's a few pics imageimage
> 
> He has a much larger cave on the way lol as you can see the one behind is too small.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey retro - chief looks nice  that cave is it the small or medium size - as i am ordering one or two from swell soon so just want to get an ok size


----------



## Artisan

Just weighed 2 of my larger girls.....Valentina my mack snow is 103g and Neon my sunglow is a eye popping 104g - time will tell if these are their top weights or if they put on any more. Valentina is a monster in length as well as weight :gasp:


----------



## Artisan

labmad said:


> Hey retro - chief looks nice  that cave is it the small or medium size - as i am ordering one or two from swell soon so just want to get an ok size


that's the medium phil : victory:


----------



## labmad

Artisan said:


> Just weighed 2 of my larger girls.....Valentina my mack snow is 103g and Neon my sunglow is a eye popping 104g - time will tell if these are their top weights or if they put on any more. Valentina is a monster in length as well as weight :gasp:


Some heavyweights there lol - sounds like you got a gecko bootcamp going on rach


----------



## Neoki

Hey all hope you are all good.

Found out tesla and archer are girla by the looks of things ha. 

That does mean a Jungle Phase albino female to mate

sent from Galaxy S2


----------



## AshleighC

ahhhhhhh only one more day to go til I get my crestie tomorrow!!!!! I am sooo excited lol XD


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

Just bought crickets for my leos, they have never had them before. Currently letting the crickets eat some bug grub and a multivitamin jelly (which they seem to love :lol2 so I can feed them to my leos tomorrow


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

Just bought some lino for them as well, they better appreciate this :lol2:


----------



## AubreyGecko

Does anyone have a Chart on eye types

I'm slowly learning morphs but have no ideas on eyes and it sounds so interesting


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

Anyone tried their leos on this: Livefood Small Worms (mixed spp.) | Swell Reptiles

Was thinking of giving my leos a range of mealworms, wax worms, crickets, locusts, earth worms, calci worms, dubai roaches. Does that sound okay? :lol2:


----------



## Neoki

Indigo sounds good would leave the earthworms though. Maybe they might like them

sent from Galaxy S2


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

Thinking of placing an order with Livefoods Direct Ltd - Britain's Foremost Supplier Of Livefoods soon.

Do you think it will be fresher than from the pet shop because they only get weekly shipments in?


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

Will this size be okay for my geckos? Silent Crickets Medium Tub of 100-125 Size 4 13-18mm - Livefoods Direct Ltd they are between 25g - 31g Is it better that they are too small or too big? Confused haha


----------



## KingRedbeardI

indigo_rock_girl said:


> Will this size be okay for my geckos? Silent Crickets Medium Tub of 100-125 Size 4 13-18mm - Livefoods Direct Ltd they are between 25g - 31g Is it better that they are too small or too big? Confused haha


Depends how big your leo is. I use size 4s for a 6 month old who is about 6 inches long. It's mostly about the width of the insect and the width between the leos eyes though isn't it? Someone correct me lol


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

Where does everyone get their lino from for their vivs? I've been looking on ebay but its actually quite pricey:gasp: As I'm thinking of splitting my two 4ft leo vivs into two and getting two more females, so would be adding shelves to maximize floor space and to be honest I'm getting sick of sieving sand and finding mealworm beetles everywhere cos they get under the rocks before I even realise they've escaped the bowl :devil: 
So it seems lino is the way forward:no1:


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

KingRedbeardI said:


> Depends how big your leo is. I use size 4s for a 6 month old who is about 6 inches long. It's mostly about the width of the insect and the width between the leos eyes though isn't it? Someone correct me lol


You're correct! I also fed my 6 month old on size fours but just upped it to size 5 as he's huge now aha
@indigo_rock_girl We'd really need to know the age and size of your leo to give you any solid advise :2thumb:


----------



## Maria71

I got my lino from Wilkinson but could be worth having a chat with places like carpet right .


----------



## sianylou

Question guys... Do many of you feed your leos roaches?

I'm sick of crickets because we've had a few escape / get dropped during feeding now and the 'silent' crickets keep finding their voices behind the oven / skirting board. In a shared rented flat this doesn't go down particularly well!! Unfortunately though he seems to prefer them to anything else we've fed him, so I'm hoping maybe roaches might be the best bet as a staple in rotation with mealies. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## bigdan110

meny use roaches and if your gecko likes them then you can i believe use them as a staple. i would get a box and try them out. :no1:


----------



## sianylou

Also this may be a silly question, but do you find where you get your livefood from has an impact on how palatable your leo finds it? 

I've only bought from petsathome so far but was thinking of trying out a direct livefood place (though getting deliveries can be awkward).


----------



## retrobangs

Artisan said:


> He's a handsome lad hun



Thank u. Can't wait for him to settle in and come play. Still on food strike at the mo lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

sianylou said:


> Also this may be a silly question, but do you find where you get your livefood from has an impact on how palatable your leo finds it?
> 
> 
> 
> I've only bought from petsathome so far but was thinking of trying out a direct livefood place (though getting deliveries can be awkward).



Yea some shop mealworms are smaller and don't keep for as long and are over priced. My Leo's eat much better from my new supplier 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

labmad said:


> Hey retro - chief looks nice  that cave is it the small or medium size - as i am ordering one or two from swell soon so just want to get an ok size



Hey. That is a medium the small is tiny tiny and only for juveniles at a push. I'd say medium min and all me three have large as I've ordered chief one  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## labmad

retrobangs said:


> Hey. That is a medium the small is tiny tiny and only for juveniles at a push. I'd say medium min and all me three have large as I've ordered chief one
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey retro cheers - i am going to order a large one this week 

Ps - who's your new livefood supplier if you don't mind me asking


----------



## sianylou

2nding that question!


----------



## Mr Chad

I don't like shops who sell regular mealworms as giants :whip:

So glad that morios are back on the menu again as mine love them- apart from Sheldon who's scared of them lol


----------



## retrobangs

labmad said:


> Hey retro cheers - i am going to order a large one this week
> 
> 
> 
> Ps - who's your new livefood supplier if you don't mind me asking



I got mine from http://onlinereptileshop.co.uk they're cheap and you get loads!! 

Large is best bet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

GoodbyeCourage said:


> You're correct! I also fed my 6 month old on size fours but just upped it to size 5 as he's huge now aha
> @indigo_rock_girl We'd really need to know the age and size of your leo to give you any solid advise :2thumb:


I don't know how old they are I just know they are less than a year old but thats about it, unless I can measure them I'm rubbish at estimating things aha



GoodbyeCourage said:


> Where does everyone get their lino from for their vivs? I've been looking on ebay but its actually quite pricey:gasp: As I'm thinking of splitting my two 4ft leo vivs into two and getting two more females, so would be adding shelves to maximize floor space and to be honest I'm getting sick of sieving sand and finding mealworm beetles everywhere cos they get under the rocks before I even realise they've escaped the bowl :devil:
> So it seems lino is the way forward:no1:


I went to a carpet shop they have lino on a roll, cost me £18 for 2m x 1m


----------



## BretJordan

Mr Chad said:


> Howdy peeps.
> 
> Not been on in a while, hope you all had a good christmas and that the gex are all doing well.
> 
> Anybody have any new additions??


Hey mate welcome back. How was your holidays? And just the Demonic diablo and the sleepy sunglow. Hopefully get a new crestie soon as I think I may attempt to breed them. I did look into Leo's to begin with but want to see how I do with cresties firstly. :L

Bret.


----------



## BretJordan

GoodbyeCourage said:


> Where does everyone get their lino from for their vivs? I've been looking on ebay but its actually quite pricey:gasp: As I'm thinking of splitting my two 4ft leo vivs into two and getting two more females, so would be adding shelves to maximize floor space and to be honest I'm getting sick of sieving sand and finding mealworm beetles everywhere cos they get under the rocks before I even realise they've escaped the bowl :devil:
> So it seems lino is the way forward:no1:


I got mine from a local carpet store. Just have a look in their for lino or ask them. Sometimes they have off cuts they will just give you or you could ask if you could have a sample and say the size of your viv 

Bret.


----------



## BretJordan

labmad said:


> Hey retro cheers - i am going to order a large one this week
> 
> Ps - who's your new livefood supplier if you don't mind me asking


SwellReptiles for everything from food to vivs to light bulbs and accessories. Best supplier around well at least from what I have used. 

Cheap, Reliable, Helpful, Fast Delivery which Is also Tracked! Can't go wrong.

Bret.


----------



## bigdan110

Wahoo cas finally ate something other than his shed  mealworm airdrops did the trick 
hes out and about roaming again so guess hes coming out of brumation  been keeping an aye on him still dont know how Leo's manege to put weight on when on hunger strike little fattys put on 5 grams dispite not eating for 4/5 weeks 

























Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## BretJordan

bigdan110 said:


> Wahoo cas finally ate something other than his shed  mealworm airdrops did the trick
> hes out and about roaming again so guess hes coming out of brumation  been keeping an aye on him still dont know how Leo's manege to put weight on when on hunger strike little fattys put on 5 grams dispite not eating for 4/5 weeks
> image
> image
> image
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


He's lovely! :O Love the eyes on him!

Bret.


----------



## BretJordan

Finally handled him last week forgot to add photos.. At least I think I didn't add any.. Anyway I put my hand in the viv and he licked me then stepped onto my hand and I scooped him up insuring he was always in the viv in my hands.





Tried to pick him up yesterday and I got bit twice.. The little bugger didn't hurt but still can't believe he bit me twice. At first I thought it was a mistake obviously not :lol2:


Loki Last night going into shed. Looking weird as though his head wasn't going to shed. Full clean out and move around in his viv. 



Food bowl stalking. 




And when I got home tonight. :bash: Sorry for the bad photos didn't stop still and I was in a bit of a rush to get him sorted out! As you can see he has shed remaining on his face, foot and toes and just under his eye. 





And the worst bit of skin.. Just under his eye if you can see it.


Quick sauna made up for him and left him inside of it for 30 mins. I got him out and managed to get the skin off of his face left me with skin in the shape of his face with eye hole and nostril holes in it!

His foot and toes after removing all the skin.


His clear face!


And showing his size and colours!


He's back to normal now and had an exploration on my living room floor then back in his viv for the night.  

Glad sorted all his shed out with no additional problems.  Sorry for all the photos.. I always do this have to stop posting so many :lol2: :blush:

Bret.


----------



## bigdan110

I cant wait to see his babies just waiting on the females now ....... just sorting out the equipment now I should be ready well before the females even think about it 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## KingRedbeardI

So I've ordered a new viv for Smaug tonight... Will take me a couple of weeks to get it built and decorated as I'm slow and lazy but I have a question for you lot who have recently upgraded your vivs.

I want the new viv to be in the same spot that his old one is in my room. So I guess I'll be needing to take him out and put him in something whilst I swap them over, but I can't work out what. I don't want to just put him in a cricket box or anything like that like some pet shops do for you to take them home cause knowing my luck it'll take me a while to lift the viv up to where it needs to be, but I can't think of anything else that I have at the moment D: Any suggestions?


----------



## labmad

KingRedbeardI said:


> So I've ordered a new viv for Smaug tonight... Will take me a couple of weeks to get it built and decorated as I'm slow and lazy but I have a question for you lot who have recently upgraded your vivs.
> 
> I want the new viv to be in the same spot that his old one is in my room. So I guess I'll be needing to take him out and put him in something whilst I swap them over, but I can't work out what. I don't want to just put him in a cricket box or anything like that like some pet shops do for you to take them home cause knowing my luck it'll take me a while to lift the viv up to where it needs to be, but I can't think of anything else that I have at the moment D: Any suggestions?


 how long you talking about pal? what about one of those faunariums - could also come in handy when deep cleaning the viv in future?


----------



## bigdan110

KingRedbeardI said:


> So I've ordered a new viv for Smaug tonight... Will take me a couple of weeks to get it built and decorated as I'm slow and lazy but I have a question for you lot who have recently upgraded your vivs.
> 
> I want the new viv to be in the same spot that his old one is in my room. So I guess I'll be needing to take him out and put him in something whilst I swap them over, but I can't work out what. I don't want to just put him in a cricket box or anything like that like some pet shops do for you to take them home cause knowing my luck it'll take me a while to lift the viv up to where it needs to be, but I can't think of anything else that I have at the moment D: Any suggestions?


A rub ? A cardboard box? empty cricket keeper ? Tupaware ?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## AubreyGecko

BretJordan said:


> Finally handled him last week forgot to add photos.. At least I think I didn't add any.. Anyway I put my hand in the viv and he licked me then stepped onto my hand and I scooped him up insuring he was always in the viv in my hands.
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/IMG_1182.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/IMG_1178.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Tried to pick him up yesterday and I got bit twice.. The little bugger didn't hurt but still can't believe he bit me twice. At first I thought it was a mistake obviously not :lol2:
> 
> 
> Loki Last night going into shed. Looking weird as though his head wasn't going to shed. Full clean out and move around in his viv.
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/41F5CFDB-0270-44FB-BB6D-F57762063B58.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Food bowl stalking.
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/D0BCB884-4B7B-4BB5-9547-833A620CBEB1.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> And when I got home tonight. :bash: Sorry for the bad photos didn't stop still and I was in a bit of a rush to get him sorted out! As you can see he has shed remaining on his face, foot and toes and just under his eye.
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/1A4792CB-1BCD-465E-BE4E-444C630ECF4F.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/88B24F95-2A93-409E-8F59-E763B60999EB.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> And the worst bit of skin.. Just under his eye if you can see it.
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/68B4E5F4-1FED-422F-B68F-71B8085614FB.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Quick sauna made up for him and left him inside of it for 30 mins. I got him out and managed to get the skin off of his face left me with skin in the shape of his face with eye hole and nostril holes in it!
> 
> His foot and toes after removing all the skin.
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/75A9E618-CE75-4433-A00F-CAE9E310B84A.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> His clear face!
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/A847D5AB-B173-41D1-B8A6-C67AB9058724.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> And showing his size and colours!
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/7E0DEEBD-29FF-454C-A092-FB18641AA9D5.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> He's back to normal now and had an exploration on my living room floor then back in his viv for the night.
> 
> Glad sorted all his shed out with no additional problems.  Sorry for all the photos.. I always do this have to stop posting so many :lol2: :blush:
> 
> Bret.


Awhhhh the ones with the Shed on his face he looks like zorro:2thumb:


----------



## bigdan110

Cas wanted cuddles this morning think hes trying to find his girls lol couldn't resist a few snaps 



























































Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## labmad

Hey team - i will be getting my 2 leos via courier on the 18/19th Jan. I am going to order (online) some standard mealies for them on the 15th so they arrive in time so i can gutload them for the leos arrival. Just for starters i think i might just order mealies then once they are settled i will also order some medium hoppers aswell as mealies.

Just wondering how many tubs of mealies to order so i use them all without them turning into beetles? Don't want to order too much but then again don't want to run out after 2/3 days?


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

labmad said:


> Hey team - i will be getting my 2 leos via courier on the 18/19th Jan. I am going to order (online) some standard mealies for them on the 15th so they arrive in time so i can gutload them for the leos arrival. Just for starters i think i might just order mealies then once they are settled i will also order some medium hoppers aswell as mealies.
> 
> Just wondering how many tubs of mealies to order so i use them all without them turning into beetles? Don't want to order too much but then again don't want to run out after 2/3 days?


One tub lasts me about a week or more and that's for 3 leos, I've had this tub for about a week and they are only just going into the cacoon thingies haha


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

KingRedbeardI said:


> So I've ordered a new viv for Smaug tonight... Will take me a couple of weeks to get it built and decorated as I'm slow and lazy but I have a question for you lot who have recently upgraded your vivs.
> 
> I want the new viv to be in the same spot that his old one is in my room. So I guess I'll be needing to take him out and put him in something whilst I swap them over, but I can't work out what. I don't want to just put him in a cricket box or anything like that like some pet shops do for you to take them home cause knowing my luck it'll take me a while to lift the viv up to where it needs to be, but I can't think of anything else that I have at the moment D: Any suggestions?


I have a faunarium that I put my leos in if I'm cleaning out their viv and I have a spare heat mat incase I need to keep them out a while and want them to have a heat source


----------



## Jesterone

KingRedbeardI said:


> So I've ordered a new viv for Smaug tonight... Will take me a couple of weeks to get it built and decorated as I'm slow and lazy but I have a question for you lot who have recently upgraded your vivs.
> 
> 
> 
> I want the new viv to be in the same spot that his old one is in my room. So I guess I'll be needing to take him out and put him in something whilst I swap them over, but I can't work out what. I don't want to just put him in a cricket box or anything like that like some pet shops do for you to take them home cause knowing my luck it'll take me a while to lift the viv up to where it needs to be, but I can't think of anything else that I have at the moment D: Any suggestions?



I put mine in a shoebox when I clean out. With holes in the lid. Nice and dark, will be fine for hours in there without a heat source.


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Will have a look for a little faunarium. Or might even just use my cricket keeper after a good wash...


----------



## retrobangs

labmad said:


> Hey team - i will be getting my 2 leos via courier on the 18/19th Jan. I am going to order (online) some standard mealies for them on the 15th so they arrive in time so i can gutload them for the leos arrival. Just for starters i think i might just order mealies then once they are settled i will also order some medium hoppers aswell as mealies.
> 
> Just wondering how many tubs of mealies to order so i use them all without them turning into beetles? Don't want to order too much but then again don't want to run out after 2/3 days?



I'd say one would be done for week or two depending on age and appetite. If your worried two. Couldn't imagine you'd need mug more  bet you can't wait what morphs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

retrobangs said:


> I'd say one would be done for week or two depending on age and appetite. If your worried two. Couldn't imagine you'd need mug more  bet you can't wait what morphs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would expect them to eat a little less than one in a week just because of them settling in, I know mine have only recently started to eat more :flrt:


----------



## labmad

retrobangs said:


> I'd say one would be done for week or two depending on age and appetite. If your worried two. Couldn't imagine you'd need mug more  bet you can't wait what morphs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey retro thanks 

I have a female snake eyed raptor and a female ember with solid red eyes  from different sellers


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Anyone ever had a picture laminated at a shop or online delivery service in UK? I have an idea for a background for Smaug's new viv, it's not one I'll be able to do unless I have the picture enlarged and printed and laminated myself.


----------



## labmad

Just a quickie, sure its been asked before somewhere , so apologies in advance - what do you guys use to gutload your mealies/other feeder insects for your leos? I know you guys dust with the reapshy calcium plus and have calcium in the viv at all times, just couldn't remember gutloading?

I was thinking of using something like the small salad bags you get from the supermarket dusted with calcium plus - but incase I don't have any of it at home I could buy a back up like the reapshy bug burger or the reapshy superload - any thoughts peeps 
cheers


----------



## bigdan110

labmad said:


> Just a quickie, sure its been asked before somewhere , so apologies in advance - what do you guys use to gutload your mealies/other feeder insects for your leos? I know you guys dust with the reapshy calcium plus and have calcium in the viv at all times, just couldn't remember gutloading?
> 
> I was thinking of using something like the small salad bags you get from the supermarket dusted with calcium plus - but incase I don't have any of it at home I could buy a back up like the reapshy bug burger or the reapshy superload - any thoughts peeps
> cheers


i just chuck mine a end of a corrot/ or an apple core and remove after 24hours i think with salad would be to moist for mealworms :whistling2:


----------



## beckyj

Does anyone feed calciworms? And are they a treat insect really like wax worms, or can she have them a bit more often?


----------



## Artisan

labmad said:


> Just a quickie, sure its been asked before somewhere , so apologies in advance - what do you guys use to gutload your mealies/other feeder insects for your leos? I know you guys dust with the reapshy calcium plus and have calcium in the viv at all times, just couldn't remember gutloading?
> 
> I was thinking of using something like the small salad bags you get from the supermarket dusted with calcium plus - but incase I don't have any of it at home I could buy a back up like the reapshy bug burger or the reapshy superload - any thoughts peeps
> cheers


I make my own gutload mix with a coffee grinder. Cat biscuits/oats/dry fish flakes/organic bee pollen/calcium/wheat.....grind it all up and mix together in an air tight box.
And also give salad bags with dark greens/carrot/dandilion leaves the odd bit of fruit etc. My mealies/roaches are super healthy and loaded with good stuff for my leos


----------



## Neoki

labmad said:


> Just a quickie, sure its been asked before somewhere , so apologies in advance - what do you guys use to gutload your mealies/other feeder insects for your leos? I know you guys dust with the reapshy calcium plus and have calcium in the viv at all times, just couldn't remember gutloading?
> 
> I was thinking of using something like the small salad bags you get from the supermarket dusted with calcium plus - but incase I don't have any of it at home I could buy a back up like the reapshy bug burger or the reapshy superload - any thoughts peeps
> cheers



I use the Repashy Bug Burger

Repashy Bug Burger | Complete Feeder Insect Diet | Diet for Crickets, Roaches

Fantastic stuff and all my feeders love it


----------



## Naomi23jayne

beckyj said:


> Does anyone feed calciworms? And are they a treat insect really like wax worms, or can she have them a bit more often?


i got some calci worms yesterday seen as my dexter isnt eating much anymore and losing weight yet again, hes eaten three so far and seems to enjoy them. the ones ive got are abit smaller than wax worms and i assume they should be fed more as a treat or along side some other more 'staple' food like the mealies and crickets. : victory:


----------



## labmad

Artisan said:


> I make my own gutload mix with a coffee grinder. Cat biscuits/oats/dry fish flakes/organic bee pollen/calcium/wheat.....grind it all up and mix together in an air tight box.
> And also give salad bags with dark greens/carrot/dandilion leaves the odd bit of fruit etc. My mealies/roaches are super healthy and loaded with good stuff for my leos





Neoki said:


> I use the Repashy Bug Burger
> 
> Repashy Bug Burger | Complete Feeder Insect Diet | Diet for Crickets, Roaches
> 
> Fantastic stuff and all my feeders love it


Ok great ladies thanks very much - might look at a cheap coffee grinder when i have some spare cash - and in the meantime i will use some fresh food and bug burger for now 

Now then, on the viv exotic vivs which i have they have the handy corner cut outs in the bottom for the wires to go through - do you guys block the holes up proper with aquarium sealant etc or do you just shove a bit of blue tac into them to avoid and insect escapes?


----------



## phil2

Had gecko out but only for ten mins as iv got a cold, getting bigger now


----------



## AubreyGecko

Awhh just caught my gecko having a drink! Cute much haha
She normally just sits in her water haha 

Has anyone else seen their gek drinking?


----------



## phil2

Not yet , although i see her yawn a lot after eating haha


----------



## retrobangs

labmad said:


> Ok great ladies thanks very much - might look at a cheap coffee grinder when i have some spare cash - and in the meantime i will use some fresh food and bug burger for now
> 
> 
> 
> Now then, on the viv exotic vivs which i have they have the handy corner cut outs in the bottom for the wires to go through - do you guys block the holes up proper with aquarium sealant etc or do you just shove a bit of blue tac into them to avoid and insect escapes?



I use electrical tap and just stick across the outside to cover hole. This is what I've used to stick my stat prob wires down too. It's not pretty but no one can see and I've had no escapees 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artisan

labmad said:


> Ok great ladies thanks very much - might look at a cheap coffee grinder when i have some spare cash - and in the meantime i will use some fresh food and bug burger for now
> 
> Now then, on the viv exotic vivs which i have they have the handy corner cut outs in the bottom for the wires to go through - do you guys block the holes up proper with aquarium sealant etc or do you just shove a bit of blue tac into them to avoid and insect escapes?


I use blobs of blu tac.....nothing sticks to it and it can be moulded like a plug into the holes....or you could put the viv backs on upside down to put the holes at the top : victory:


----------



## jimmer7

Hi I use aquatic silicone, and for the stat prob, tape of any kind can cause a problems to any reptile .


----------



## retrobangs

jimmer7 said:


> Hi I use aquatic silicone, and for the stat prob, tape of any kind can cause a problems to any reptile .


what problems does the tape cause?


----------



## laksomeister

AubreyGecko said:


> Awhh just caught my gecko having a drink! Cute much haha
> 
> She normally just sits in her water haha
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone else seen their gek drinking?



Yeah! Got evidence too, i filmed the whole thing  might get boring for most but I cant help but smile through the whole thing, like 3min of just drinking ^^ haha

I love rep pics (or memes?) and this one came to mind, when you wrote she just sits in the water


----------



## Neoki

laksomeister said:


> Yeah! Got evidence too, i filmed the whole thing  might get boring for most but I cant help but smile through the whole thing, like 3min of just drinking ^^ haha
> 
> I love rep pics (or memes?) and this one came to mind, when you wrote she just sits in the water
> image


Yeah quite often I see the 6 drinking. Most of the time, the two youngest tend to drink when I fill the bowl up


----------



## AubreyGecko

Neoki said:


> Yeah quite often I see the 6 drinking. Most of the time, the two youngest tend to drink when I fill the bowl up


Awhile love it she's so sweet 
Her little tongue is adorable haha (risk of sounding like a nutter)



laksomeister said:


> Yeah! Got evidence too, i filmed the whole thing  might get boring for most but I cant help but smile through the whole thing, like 3min of just drinking ^^ haha
> 
> I love rep pics (or memes?) and this one came to mind, when you wrote she just sits in the water
> image


HAHA that's brill!!!! Love rep memes they are the best haha 
I tried taking a picture of my rach but she stomped off and came back after I'd hidden myself haha yet to have a picture /:


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

Do you guys prefer crickets or locusts? 

I'm currently feeding mine on crickets and mealworms with the occasional locust. I am considering giving them mainly locusts at the moment just because I'm better with locusts than I am with crickets. I hate going near crickets but I'm happy to pick the locusts up and hold them :/ 

Do your leos prefer locusts or crickets? Mine haven't tried locusts yet (they will tomorrow once the locusts have been gut loaded) I know locusts can be more expensive but tbh, I think it may be worth it?


----------



## labmad

retrobangs said:


> I use electrical tap and just stick across the outside to cover hole. This is what I've used to stick my stat prob wires down too. It's not pretty but no one can see and I've had no escapees
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Artisan said:


> I use blobs of blu tac.....nothing sticks to it and it can be moulded like a plug into the holes....or you could put the viv backs on upside down to put the holes at the top : victory:


Coolio i will use either or of these, easy and less permanent than sealant 



indigo_rock_girl said:


> Do you guys prefer crickets or locusts?
> 
> I'm currently feeding mine on crickets and mealworms with the occasional locust. I am considering giving them mainly locusts at the moment just because I'm better with locusts than I am with crickets. I hate going near crickets but I'm happy to pick the locusts up and hold them :/
> 
> Do your leos prefer locusts or crickets? Mine haven't tried locusts yet (they will tomorrow once the locusts have been gut loaded) I know locusts can be more expensive but tbh, I think it may be worth it?


I think people do use both although artisan mentioned a while back crickets can carry informs so for this reason there are keepers out there that do not use crickets?


----------



## phil2




----------



## AubreyGecko

phil2 said:


> [URL=http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/Mobile%20Uploads/78BAE3AE-82D4-4746-B9D8-0E82312B579C_zpsq0ftnsh7.jpg]image[/URL]


I'm becoming addicted to your gecko!! Tell him off 
He's too cute!!!!!!!
:lol2:
He's looking like he's bulked out a little  
And ohhh!!
No socks in this one (;


----------



## phil2

Hehe shes cute! Defently getting bigger, i may aswell just post pictures of just my feet haha


----------



## AubreyGecko

Oops forgot she's a she now haha keep feeding her up haha someone at work had a flappy sock!! I ran out of the shop!!!!!! (They was trying on riding boots) :whip:


----------



## phil2

Haha , ahh yeah think a she, u wouldnt want a picture now as i have no socks on lol


----------



## AubreyGecko

Awhh
God no 
Can't stand feet! Haha


----------



## phil2

Haha exactly! But yeah shes getting bigger now id say 7 inches didnt want crickets much last but did mealworms! Fussy! So may see how we go


----------



## AubreyGecko

That's good fussy little devil, haha but at least she's eating  
My girl turns her nose up at crickets! Seems to pretend they aren't there!?! 
Nosedives on locusts though haha so funny
She just literally launches at them and belly skids to a stop whilst munching haha weirdo!! So funny to watch


----------



## phil2

A few days ago she was doing that with crickets maybe she will again later lol, may try some locusts but i hate them haha


----------



## seager

Anyone ever had a leo go off food? My guy has been a complete pig since I got him 6 months ago but hasn't been touching his mealworms all this week and isn't interested in locusts or morios. Nothing has changed in his enclosure and he looks perfectly healthy. I'm not worrying (yet), but wanted to find out if this is normal behaviour?


----------



## labmad

seager said:


> Anyone ever had a leo go off food? My guy has been a complete pig since I got him 6 months ago but hasn't been touching his mealworms all this week and isn't interested in locusts or morios. Nothing has changed in his enclosure and he looks perfectly healthy. I'm not worrying (yet), but wanted to find out if this is normal behaviour?


Sounds like normal behaviour for the time of year as leos can and do slow down and not eat much over the winter months


----------



## Artisan

AubreyGecko said:


> I'm becoming addicted to your gecko!! Tell him off
> He's too cute!!!!!!!
> :lol2:
> He's looking like he's bulked out a little
> And ohhh!!
> No socks in this one (;


There ARE socks in this pic.......he's wearing them as shorts! I will never get over the orange sock/snake pic....it will stay burnt on to my retina FOREVER!


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Artisan said:


> There ARE socks in this pic.......he's wearing them as shorts! I will never get over the orange sock/snake pic....it will stay burnt on to my retina FOREVER!


I want to see this pic. :gasp:


----------



## Artisan

KingRedbeardI said:


> I want to see this pic. :gasp:


Trust me......you don't! What has been seen....can never be unseen!! :gasp:


----------



## bigdan110

been doing some random reading on live food recently just wondered if anyone had ever tried there leos with snails/smallGals ? just thought it might be a treat that could be fairly easy to rear given how prolific gals can be. also was thinking about woodlice. obvoisly not from the garden tho :lol2:
at this rate im going to have more feeders than leos lol allready have mealys/morios and crickets :whistling2:and the missis forbid me from getting debias
:devil: :whip:


----------



## phil2

Artisan! Iv fallen out with you :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Anyone here use repashy bug burger as gut load? Raise your hands folks


----------



## labmad

I guess the countdown starts peeps  all being well i will have my 2 leos in approx 8days  just ordered my pulse stat, f10 disinfectant, calcium powder, and a few of the repashy powders - swell out of stock in the humid hide i want so will get that last minute.com  and will prob order that weds along with some a livefood so i can gutload it in time  ....what's that noise peeps....yup its the clock ticking


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

labmad said:


> I guess the countdown starts peeps  all being well i will have my 2 leos in approx 8days  just ordered my pulse stat, f10 disinfectant, calcium powder, and a few of the repashy powders - swell out of stock in the humid hide i want so will get that last minute.com  and will prob order that weds along with some a livefood so i can gutload it in time  ....what's that noise peeps....yup its the clock ticking


Bet you are so excited!! I know I have a 2 foot viv in storage that I'm so tempted to sneak in with another leo :lol2:

We want lots of pics of your babies once they have settled in :flrt:


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

It's official my leos are going to be going on locusts as their main diet, of course they will get a variety but that's what i'm mainly going to get in. SO much easier than crickets, I can pick locusts up and the geckos seem to like them (just waiting to see if Toby eats his) think I need to order the size up the ones that I ordered are a little small for them I think. 

Anyone know how many locusts 3 leos are likely to eat per week? Want to make sure I order enough for my babies


----------



## GavinMc

bigdan110 said:


> been doing some random reading on live food recently just wondered if anyone had ever tried there leos with snails/smallGals ? just thought it might be a treat that could be fairly easy to rear given how prolific gals can be. also was thinking about woodlice. obvoisly not from the garden tho :lol2:
> at this rate im going to have more feeders than leos lol allready have mealys/morios and crickets :whistling2:and the missis forbid me from getting debias
> :devil: :whip:


nothing has ever went for me feeding things from the garden, if it is alive then it probably hasn't been infected with any insecticides and if you are worried just keep things you collect from the garden in a livefood tub with food and water for a couple of weeks and if it is still alive then there is certainly nowt wrong with it.

Never tried snails myself.


----------



## labmad

indigo_rock_girl said:


> Bet you are so excited!! I know I have a 2 foot viv in storage that I'm so tempted to sneak in with another leo :lol2:
> 
> We want lots of pics of your babies once they have settled in :flrt:


Yeah looking forward to seeing them in the flesh for sure, and are a nice size, both are over 30g now


----------



## Artisan

labmad said:


> I guess the countdown starts peeps  all being well i will have my 2 leos in approx 8days  just ordered my pulse stat, f10 disinfectant, calcium powder, and a few of the repashy powders - swell out of stock in the humid hide i want so will get that last minute.com  and will prob order that weds along with some a livefood so i can gutload it in time  ....what's that noise peeps....yup its the clock ticking


Not long to wait now......we both have special deliveries arriving next Saturday! 

Super excited about my impending new addition :flrt:

Also have my incubator on as making sure it's running smoothly as I'm hoping to have some bubsies in the not too distant after some hopeful shenanigans a few nights ago


----------



## labmad

Artisan said:


> Not long to wait now......we both have special deliveries arriving next Saturday!
> 
> Super excited about my impending new addition :flrt:
> 
> Also have my incubator on as making sure it's running smoothly as I'm hoping to have some bubsies in the not too distant after some hopeful shenanigans a few nights ago


I think yours will land before mine pal but yep its gonna be a good day next Saturday 

Are you allowed to whisper to me which geckos have had a fumble in the jungle


----------



## Artisan

labmad said:


> I think yours will land before mine pal but yep its gonna be a good day next Saturday
> 
> Are you allowed to whisper to me which geckos have had a fumble in the jungle


PM'd you


----------



## bigdan110

ok I think skittles may actually be suicidal just tried to jump from her new tub bless her :/ going to leave her to settle few a few days I think . Other 2 are loving the extra room  gave them all huge humid/nest boxes too just waiting on them to start ovulating now. Will introduction of a male start them ovulating or is it a wait and see thing ? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## BretJordan

Hey peeps not tried handling the Diablo again as of yet going to try again this weekend. He's still eating like a pig and pooing everywhere! :bash: Sunglow is a fussy git and doesn't eat out the bowl so I have to hand feed her with tongs. And Loki.. Well He's just Loki ya know. Eat, sleep, poo and watch everyone in the living room!  

To rent sign just been put up outside our house so hopefully be moving back to my parents sooner than expected! That means more money, more reps & more happiness!  


Diablo out in the open again the other night. Still needs a name was thinking Daemon the Demon after trying to eat my hand the other night.. But he's a little cutie so I can't call him that  


I have also found some Suspicious foot prints around his viv where he's been playing the game 'Look if I stand in this calcium powder I can make white foot prints EVERYWHERE' -.- What a git..  

Hope everyones okay and get's there new additions soon!!

Bret.


----------



## labmad

BretJordan said:


> Hey peeps not tried handling the Diablo again as of yet going to try again this weekend. He's still eating like a pig and pooing everywhere! :bash: Sunglow is a fussy git and doesn't eat out the bowl so I have to hand feed her with tongs. And Loki.. Well He's just Loki ya know. Eat, sleep, poo and watch everyone in the living room!
> 
> To rent sign just been put up outside our house so hopefully be moving back to my parents sooner than expected! That means more money, more reps & more happiness!
> 
> 
> Diablo out in the open again the other night. Still needs a name was thinking Daemon the Demon after trying to eat my hand the other night.. But he's a little cutie so I can't call him that
> [URL="http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/FD4EA9B4-89D5-473F-ACEB-C1FC9448BEA5.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> I have also found some Suspicious foot prints around his viv where he's been playing the game 'Look if I stand in this calcium powder I can make white foot prints EVERYWHERE' -.- What a git..
> 
> Hope everyones okay and get's there new additions soon!!
> 
> Bret.


 Nice leo mate - name wise how about........SABRE, a bold name to suit a bold gecko :2thumb:


----------



## AubreyGecko

BretJordan said:


> Hey peeps not tried handling the Diablo again as of yet going to try again this weekend. He's still eating like a pig and pooing everywhere! :bash: Sunglow is a fussy git and doesn't eat out the bowl so I have to hand feed her with tongs. And Loki.. Well He's just Loki ya know. Eat, sleep, poo and watch everyone in the living room!
> 
> To rent sign just been put up outside our house so hopefully be moving back to my parents sooner than expected! That means more money, more reps & more happiness!
> 
> 
> Diablo out in the open again the other night. Still needs a name was thinking Daemon the Demon after trying to eat my hand the other night.. But he's a little cutie so I can't call him that
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/FD4EA9B4-89D5-473F-ACEB-C1FC9448BEA5.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> I have also found some Suspicious foot prints around his viv where he's been playing the game 'Look if I stand in this calcium powder I can make white foot prints EVERYWHERE' -.- What a git..
> 
> Hope everyones okay and get's there new additions soon!!
> 
> Bret.



Looks like a little jelly tot to me!!!!!! <3


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

For the diablo I like the name Damon or how about Thor to go with the name of your other leo Loki? :gasp:

Really want another leo, now they are settling in more they are really coming out of their shells and watching them hunt is just so amazing! :flrt:


----------



## bigdan110

BretJordan said:


> Hey peeps not tried handling the Diablo again as of yet going to try again this weekend. He's still eating like a pig and pooing everywhere! :bash: Sunglow is a fussy git and doesn't eat out the bowl so I have to hand feed her with tongs. And Loki.. Well He's just Loki ya know. Eat, sleep, poo and watch everyone in the living room!
> 
> To rent sign just been put up outside our house so hopefully be moving back to my parents sooner than expected! That means more money, more reps & more happiness!
> 
> 
> Diablo out in the open again the other night. Still needs a name was thinking Daemon the Demon after trying to eat my hand the other night.. But he's a little cutie so I can't call him that
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/FD4EA9B4-89D5-473F-ACEB-C1FC9448BEA5.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> I have also found some Suspicious foot prints around his viv where he's been playing the game 'Look if I stand in this calcium powder I can make white foot prints EVERYWHERE' -.- What a git..
> 
> Hope everyones okay and get's there new additions soon!!
> 
> Bret.


Going with the demonic theme how about lucifer? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Chad

Was going to do a really thorough deep clean of all the vivs today....feel like i'm dying though so give that one a miss.

Think i'm going to get one of these after seeing a picture of it in somebody elses viv.










26'' long so a really big decoration. £47

Also thinking of getting some polystyrene sheets to make a custom viv.


----------



## labmad

Mr Chad said:


> Was going to do a really thorough deep clean of all the vivs today....feel like i'm dying though so give that one a miss.
> 
> Think i'm going to get one of these after seeing a picture of it in somebody elses viv.
> 
> image
> 
> 26'' long so a really big decoration. £47
> 
> Also thinking of getting some polystyrene sheets to make a custom viv.


Looks nice pal - cactus sellers sell these albeit on a smaller scale but would look nice as viv decor if anyone is interested search cactus planters and am sure you will find a few


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

Spent the last few weeks organizing my vivs into a nice space in my room, very proud of how it's looking still got two more vivs to add in the future








Spent yesterday cutting and fitting lino in my leos vivs Planning on giving them a make over soon adding shelves, platforms and all the works
Lily's viv








Bane's viv








Didn't get a picture of Ivy's as she doesn't have LEDs fitted in her viv yet so it was too dark to take pictures but shes in the Monkfield on top of the stack.
Paired Bane with the girls for the first time this week so very excited that there'll soon be the pitter patter of little gecko feet:flrt: Set my hatchling rack up and incubator last weekend, had it running to make sure everything up to temperature and its all looking good so far, so very excited!


----------



## phil2

Heres pics of milo tonight, tried to get a pic of underneath i see no pores so guessing female?


----------



## KingRedbeardI

phil2 said:


> Heres pics of milo tonight, tried to get a pic of underneath i see no pores so guessing female?
> [URL=http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/Mobile%20Uploads/C97F8894-CB62-44AB-8341-1829A34AA2E7_zpsswpccpdp.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/Mobile%20Uploads/D5AEB5E6-00E7-40EF-849C-8CEA858B89F2_zpslpyyrixj.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/Mobile%20Uploads/2F796B0E-E738-4CE3-A6DF-866D816A42F6_zpskqe9iefn.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/Mobile%20Uploads/6399DF84-E07C-4795-8943-012F8F5F065D_zpsrlvt26ws.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/Mobile%20Uploads/CC2636CD-4B7B-4F6C-8A76-591BDFC6DFD0_zpsmvnuoj6o.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/Mobile%20Uploads/A88412DF-E5A3-4EAA-B923-8997081022CC_zpspvt2ot6s.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/Mobile%20Uploads/9C89E11B-3EDE-48BF-9267-13C104E10CCF_zpsh991vbqz.jpg]image[/URL]


Looks like a lady yeah, but might be worth waiting a bit longer since he/she looks quite young 

I thought Smaug was a guy. Hence the name. Turns out he's more than likely a girl as well. Not changing the name though, haha.


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Just walked into my room to find Smaug (who is being very curious lately) purched up ontop of his waterbowl having a good look at my dog who was lieing down on my bedroom floor.

Lately he's been climbing everything as if he's exploring a new place, s'good to see him coming out of that winter stage even though it's still freezing :lol2:


----------



## phil2

Haha, i know well milo may have to change its a bit for men haha! I will wait though and see , mine does that when shes out looks everywhere has to be a high point to see ha


----------



## Artisan

phil2 said:


> Heres pics of milo tonight, tried to get a pic of underneath i see no pores so guessing female?
> [URL="http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/Mobile%20Uploads/C97F8894-CB62-44AB-8341-1829A34AA2E7_zpsswpccpdp.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/Mobile%20Uploads/D5AEB5E6-00E7-40EF-849C-8CEA858B89F2_zpslpyyrixj.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/Mobile%20Uploads/2F796B0E-E738-4CE3-A6DF-866D816A42F6_zpskqe9iefn.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/Mobile%20Uploads/6399DF84-E07C-4795-8943-012F8F5F065D_zpsrlvt26ws.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/Mobile%20Uploads/CC2636CD-4B7B-4F6C-8A76-591BDFC6DFD0_zpsmvnuoj6o.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/Mobile%20Uploads/A88412DF-E5A3-4EAA-B923-8997081022CC_zpspvt2ot6s.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/Mobile%20Uploads/9C89E11B-3EDE-48BF-9267-13C104E10CCF_zpsh991vbqz.jpg"]image[/URL]


Looks like a little 'Mila' to me  if going by the age you were sold her as being 6 months.

Looks like she is finally starting to get a little bit of weight on that tail too. slowly but surely starting to fill out


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

phil2 said:


> Heres pics of milo tonight, tried to get a pic of underneath i see no pores so guessing female?
> [URL=http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/Mobile%20Uploads/C97F8894-CB62-44AB-8341-1829A34AA2E7_zpsswpccpdp.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/Mobile%20Uploads/D5AEB5E6-00E7-40EF-849C-8CEA858B89F2_zpslpyyrixj.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/Mobile%20Uploads/2F796B0E-E738-4CE3-A6DF-866D816A42F6_zpskqe9iefn.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/Mobile%20Uploads/6399DF84-E07C-4795-8943-012F8F5F065D_zpsrlvt26ws.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/Mobile%20Uploads/CC2636CD-4B7B-4F6C-8A76-591BDFC6DFD0_zpsmvnuoj6o.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/Mobile%20Uploads/A88412DF-E5A3-4EAA-B923-8997081022CC_zpspvt2ot6s.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/Mobile%20Uploads/9C89E11B-3EDE-48BF-9267-13C104E10CCF_zpsh991vbqz.jpg]image[/URL]


Aw she looks gorgeous Phil, definitely looks to be putting weight on so that's good

I've got my poly box incubator set up and running but I was just wondering how people incubate their eggs, as some say to incubate in a ventilated tub and others say unventilated but to open one a week for a few minutes to allow for ventilation. So I was just wondering how everyone incubates their eggs and whether one method is more effective than the other?


----------



## phil2

Thanks guys not mad on mila  picking a name all over again haha' i do think shes a little younger than 6 months when i got her! Im thinking now maybe 6-8 months but who knows , going to measure her proper! Defently about 7 inches


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

phil2 said:


> Thanks guys not mad on mila  picking a name all over again haha' i do think shes a little younger than 6 months when i got her! Im thinking now maybe 6-8 months but who knows , going to measure her proper! Defently about 7 inches


I still think Milo suits her:flrt:
She looks more like a 6 month old leo now, so either she was a lot younger than they said or just rather skinny for her age


----------



## phil2

Yeah just annoys me that i dont know exactly


----------



## KingRedbeardI

phil2 said:


> Yeah just annoys me that i dont know exactly


upload a pic of her next to a ruler mate and people here will give you an answer. It won't be exact, but it'll be closer. I am sticking to what I said a few months back about her being younger than 6 months, though.


----------



## phil2

Still? Maybe shes 6 months now but i will defently do that, i can vouch defently roughly 7 inches


----------



## AubreyGecko

Sorry buti think she looks lie one of the orange jelly bean factory jelly beans haha  but then all mine ave stupid named stupid way they got their names :lol2:
Or sock?!?!?!?! (Not going to let that go haha)


----------



## retrobangs

I need advice as the whole ovulation area of Leo's is new to me. 

Leeloo never appeared to change at all so I've had no worries. Since we got our boy last week nether him or our girl Alura have eaten. They all live separately and haven't been introduced but no doubt they can smell each other of their turns out. He probably has moving stress but Alura loves her food and has not eaten at all for a week. It's completely out of character and she's behaving normal and looks healthy. She's lost 2g that's the only change. 

I took these pictures to ask people's opinion as to poss ovulating due to smelling a male. She is only 8 months. I couldn't hold her prob for the picture as she will have none of it so these are the best I have to work with.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## labmad

When you have multiple vivs in the same room does it stress or cause issues for any inhabitants if they can see each other through the viv glass or is it best to organise them so they cannot see each another?


----------



## Dov

labmad said:


> When you have multiple vivs in the same room does it stress or cause issues for any inhabitants if they can see each other through the viv glass or is it best to organise them so they cannot see each another?


dont think this is a problem. i have kenyan sand boas on opposite side of the room and dont think this causes stress.


----------



## labmad

Dov said:


> dont think this is a problem. i have kenyan sand boas on opposite side of the room and dont think this causes stress.


Ok great - cheers  my vivs don't face each other but just wanted to check in case i moved them in the future

So a few posts back i mentioned about using freebies to create shelves in the viv - here are 2 on my viv off cuts that were used as packaging when i got my vivs mail order, disguised with lino to make them look neater - so after about 20 mins work we managed this....










This is one of my 2 spare vivs which will be used later in the year, so no rush with these


----------



## Artisan

5 more days until my new girl arrives......just a bit excited 'Whoop'....... and wanted to share :blush:


----------



## retrobangs

Artisan said:


> 5 more days until my new girl arrives......just a bit excited 'Whoop'....... and wanted to share :blush:



Aw yay. How old is she and what morph x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artisan

retrobangs said:


> Aw yay. How old is she and what morph x
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


She's 2 in april and a Total eclipse with a huge white face void - off a very good friend of mine :flrt:


----------



## retrobangs

Aw how gorgeous!!!!! I can't wait to see pics. Part of your breeding plan then I bet. Don't forget I have a fourth wanted around August for bday haha and I'm saying myself for an artisan hatchie


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artisan

retrobangs said:


> Aw how gorgeous!!!!! I can't wait to see pics. Part of your breeding plan then I bet. Don't forget I have a fourth wanted around August for bday haha and I'm saying myself for an artisan hatchie
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


She is truely stunning and I've loved her for quite a while! Yes she will fit in to future breeding plans brilliantly but I got her coz I love her 

I do have pics of her but won't be posting until she arrives :2thumb:


----------



## retrobangs

Artisan said:


> She is truely stunning and I've loved her for quite a while! Yes she will fit in to future breeding plans brilliantly but I got her coz I love her
> 
> 
> 
> I do have pics of her but won't be posting until she arrives :2thumb:



That's cool I did same thing. Well I showed u but not on here trying to wait till he comes out again for some wonder pics. Can't wait to see urs  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingRedbeardI

In other news I just ordered my Xbox One so if anyone has a gamer tag do PM me haha.

Had a staring competition with Smaug earlier. That's all I have to share.





...






(I lost)


----------



## BretJordan

indigo_rock_girl said:


> For the diablo I like the name Damon or how about Thor to go with the name of your other leo Loki? :gasp:
> 
> Really want another leo, now they are settling in more they are really coming out of their shells and watching them hunt is just so amazing! :flrt:


See I was thinking about Thor but I don't know you see. If I get my Blue Tongue Skink I'm thinking Thor/Odin or Mango.. So I'm not sure. 



bigdan110 said:


> Going with the demonic theme how about lucifer?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


I would but he's too cute and has a great character be unfair to give him an evil name when hes a cutie  (Apart from the biting!)

Bret


----------



## retrobangs

KingRedbeardI said:


> In other news I just ordered my Xbox One so if anyone has a gamer tag do PM me haha.
> 
> 
> 
> Had a staring competition with Smaug earlier. That's all I have to share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I lost)



Haha he's outwitting you now yea. Ah my xbox is broken lol so we've stuck with hour playstation. What games have you ordered with it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

BretJordan said:


> See I was thinking about Thor but I don't know you see. If I get my Blue Tongue Skink I'm thinking Thor/Odin or Mango.. So I'm not sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would but he's too cute and has a great character be unfair to give him an evil name when hes a cutie  (Apart from the biting!)
> 
> 
> 
> Bret



Ooo Thor is an epic name!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingRedbeardI

retrobangs said:


> Haha he's outwitting you now yea. Ah my xbox is broken lol so we've stuck with hour playstation. What games have you ordered with it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There aren't many out at the moment, don't really know why I got it so early to be honest. Always been into my games though, studied games development at college and am going to uni to study it in September, so figured I'd best stay up to date haha.

I got Call of Duty Dogs, errr I mean Ghosts , and Assassins Creed IV for now.


----------



## Artisan

retrobangs said:


> That's cool I did same thing. Well I showed u but not on here trying to wait till he comes out again for some wonder pics. Can't wait to see urs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will pm you on FB now seeing as I just got in


----------



## retrobangs

Artisan said:


> I will pm you on FB now seeing as I just got in



I just feel spoilt now lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

KingRedbeardI said:


> There aren't many out at the moment, don't really know why I got it so early to be honest. Always been into my games though, studied games development at college and am going to uni to study it in September, so figured I'd best stay up to date haha.
> 
> 
> 
> I got Call of Duty Dogs, errr I mean Ghosts , and Assassins Creed IV for now.



Yea that's what we have on ps and also the Lego games inc marvel one. Is epic haha. Big gamer ps PC and ds. Sad really haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artisan

retrobangs said:


> I just feel spoilt now lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:lol2: isn't she a total goddess?


----------



## Neoki

I have an xbox one add me. Ne0ki. Had xbox live since day one back in novemever 2002

sent from Galaxy S2


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

Hi guys, 
my male leo doesn't seem interested in his crickets or locusts? The only thing he will eat is mealworms and then the occasional wax worm, not sure why because when I first tried him on crickets he ate 9 of them and seemed to love them. Now he isn't interested. I keep trying him every night with locusts but he just ignores them, any ideas?


----------



## BretJordan

KingRedbeardI said:


> There aren't many out at the moment, don't really know why I got it so early to be honest. Always been into my games though, studied games development at college and am going to uni to study it in September, so figured I'd best stay up to date haha.
> 
> I got Call of Duty Dogs, errr I mean Ghosts , and Assassins Creed IV for now.


Not the only one who studied Games Development matey.  

I did too but didn't go to uni afterwards I so wish that I did now though. Then again in some ways I do but then I don't I mean I may have a Sh:censor:tty factory job that I hate. But It pays well and even after uni I probably wouldn't be on the money I'm on now. And I'm still a teenager.. Well till the end of the month.. :blush: 

Also a keen gamer. Love pretty much anything just not much into console gaming. I'm a PC Lover by heart my PC cost me £1250 last year.. :lol2: Wish I didn't bother now due to never even having time to play it as I work 2:00Pm till 00:20Am Monday-Thurs. I played all sorts when I was working day shifts. 

Which Uni you looking at going too and studying what? Like which sub path are you interested in there were so many to choose!! From Writing/Developing stories to animating. Even Journalism in games if I remember correctly. :')

Bret.


----------



## Mr Chad

KingRedbeardI said:


> There aren't many out at the moment, don't really know why I got it so early to be honest. Always been into my games though, studied games development at college and am going to uni to study it in September, so figured I'd best stay up to date haha.
> 
> I got Call of Duty Dogs, errr I mean Ghosts , and Assassins Creed IV for now.


It's all about the PS4!

Few questions for you people that have made custom vivs as i'm planning on making one as a project for the next few months - It'll be for leopard geckos.

1. Do you board out the viv first or just build on the viv as it comes?
2. What heat source do you use and how do you build it in? From what I can see most have a solid floor so I'm not sure how a heat mat would work?
3. Polystyrene/resin , grout, paint, varnish (all non toxic) is that the order or am I missing something?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Neoki

Mr Chad said:


> It's all about the PS4!
> 
> Few questions for you people that have made custom vivs as i'm planning on making one as a project for the next few months - It'll be for leopard geckos.
> 
> 1. Do you board out the viv first or just build on the viv as it comes?
> 2. What heat source do you use and how do you build it in? From what I can see most have a solid floor so I'm not sure how a heat mat would work?
> 3. Polystyrene/resin , grout, paint, varnish (all non toxic) is that the order or am I missing something?
> 
> Thanks for the help.



Meh PS4 is good but being a fan of both and having to choose, I went for xbox as it has alot more features and future proofing.

2. Heat matt with a solid floor 
3. Make sure its not water based. Yacht Varnish or B&Q Varnish is good


----------



## phil2

Warrington pet shop ! Saw this cute tiny guy with others too all different in size but as you can see twig like tail and just underweight! And on sand! Sad


----------



## Maria71

Awww poor little thing, you would think a pet shop would lead by example and display healthy animals well in a ideal world maybe they would but i know they are just money to them :devil: . I hope someone goes in and saves the little one soon .
Maria


----------



## phil2

I know very sad not just him loads are on sand and things, so unfair but you can tell they like to display animals so its what looks good to them  unfair


----------



## phil2

Pics from milo tonight, orange tinge at her side ! think a sheds coming soon


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

phil2 said:


> Pics from milo tonight, orange tinge at her side ! think a sheds coming soon
> [URL=http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/Mobile%20Uploads/8D5F1F97-7CF7-439F-BF70-234C74FF55ED_zpsykmyvi0y.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/Mobile%20Uploads/E46DE4EC-DC50-4C47-A76F-82E650D78C0D_zpsswovqks5.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/Mobile%20Uploads/E46DE4EC-DC50-4C47-A76F-82E650D78C0D_zpsswovqks5.jpg]image[/URL]


Wowee she looks gorgeous :flrt: She's chunking up nicely, it's amazing what a good home and good food does to a leo!


----------



## phil2

It's true i noticed it very much she's lovely hehe


----------



## Artisan

Her tail is getting some shape now Phil  have you stopped getting yourself in a flap now you are getting used to her?


----------



## Neoki

Looking good phil. I have now seperated the two males and females and put one of each together. They love the company

sent from Galaxy S2


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

phil2 said:


> Warrington pet shop ! Saw this cute tiny guy with others too all different in size but as you can see twig like tail and just underweight! And on sand! Sad
> [URL=http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/Mobile%20Uploads/A0BB8E63-DB37-4A18-AD63-B8FAE89160F3_zpsvhtmm9sl.jpg]image[/URL]


I can't see the photo?


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

Maria71 said:


> Awww poor little thing, you would think a pet shop would lead by example and display healthy animals well in a ideal world maybe they would but i know they are just money to them :devil: . I hope someone goes in and saves the little one soon .
> Maria


Don't tempt me :whistling2: I have a spare 2 foot viv too :/


----------



## phil2

Oh yeah shes gorgeous artisan , the pic should be there


----------



## labmad

phil2 said:


> Pics from milo tonight, orange tinge at her side ! think a sheds coming soon
> [URL=http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/Mobile%20Uploads/8D5F1F97-7CF7-439F-BF70-234C74FF55ED_zpsykmyvi0y.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/Mobile%20Uploads/E46DE4EC-DC50-4C47-A76F-82E650D78C0D_zpsswovqks5.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/Mobile%20Uploads/E46DE4EC-DC50-4C47-A76F-82E650D78C0D_zpsswovqks5.jpg]image[/URL]


She's a looker alright


----------



## phil2

I know she really is :d


----------



## Neoki

So after finding out that my Jungle Phase Albino is female, I have swapped two geckos around.

These will be my second breeding pair once at weight etc.


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

Anyone got any tips on handling?

They've had loads of time to settle in now but they won't let me handle them for more than a minute, one just tries to wriggle out of my hand when I hold her.

Don't know whether to just hold them and get them used to it but wont this cause them stress? Or let them just get used to me at their own pace?


----------



## bigdan110

Just place ur hand in the viv and let them walk over you when u change water it spot clean for a few minutes they will learn you are not a threat eventually

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

bigdan110 said:


> Just place ur hand in the viv and let them walk over you when u change water it spot clean for a few minutes they will learn you are not a threat eventually
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


Guess i just need to be more patiant thank you


----------



## labmad

indigo_rock_girl said:


> Anyone got any tips on handling?
> 
> They've had loads of time to settle in now but they won't let me handle them for more than a minute, one just tries to wriggle out of my hand when I hold her.
> 
> Don't know whether to just hold them and get them used to it but wont this cause them stress? Or let them just get used to me at their own pace?


 how about putting your hand in palm up with a few mealworms on it, a bit like positive reinforcement, so the gecko associates your hand with a 'positive' and has nothing to fear, so in time the mealies can be removed and the gecko will wander on your hand and be fine with it?? Just a thought :2thumb:


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

labmad said:


> how about putting your hand in palm up with a few mealworms on it, a bit like positive reinforcement, so the gecko associates your hand with a 'positive' and has nothing to fear, so in time the mealies can be removed and the gecko will wander on your hand and be fine with it?? Just a thought :2thumb:


I'll try that  anything is worth a try just want to start bonding with them but they still seem so scared of me haha


----------



## Artisan

Just a few pics of my smallest/youngest female.....Eclipse.....highly likely mack


----------



## retrobangs

indigo_rock_girl said:


> Anyone got any tips on handling?
> 
> 
> 
> They've had loads of time to settle in now but they won't let me handle them for more than a minute, one just tries to wriggle out of my hand when I hold her.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know whether to just hold them and get them used to it but wont this cause them stress? Or let them just get used to me at their own pace?



When you say hold what do you mean. When mine started to climb on my hands I slowly pulled my hands out and sat them with me on sofa or floor. That way they had a small space to wander on me as mine don't like to hold still and you can keep getting them on your hands to get them used to it. I always kept it brief at first too just to decrease any stress where possible  

Hopefully helpful 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neoki

What Morph do you think, Loving the purple at the back


----------



## BretJordan

Artisan said:


> Just a few pics of my smallest/youngest female.....Eclipse.....highly likely mack
> 
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/DSCN0808_zps0a4fb8f8.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/DSCN0805_zpse10895af.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/DSCN0804_zps842f2cfa.jpg]image[/URL]


Very nice Artisan! Looks like you have the same vivs as me. Did you have any problems putting yours together? I mean I didn't have any problems until the end. They were all together and I double checked everything was correctly put together. But mine just don't feel like they've tightened down? 

I mean this as In they wobble around if I move them. (Completely safe wouldn't risk my guys/gals) Also the glass runner beam sections wiggle around too and don't fit flush to the top/bottom bases. They have gaps all around the edges but in those pics they look so tight and flush? I'm sure I didn't do anything wrong have I done something wrong or different? :lol2: I was just going to screw them all down before I move back to the parents at the end of next month. 

Cleaned Ember and the Diablo out earlier and fed them some of the freshly arrived mealies. 

Ember has been being messy with her Calcium :bash:



Bright and long  





All clean  



And ofcourse some of my big Loki from the other day.  





Actually didn't take any photos of the diablo.. I'm sure I did though.. Hmmm oh well. :') Maybe tomorrow :') 

Bret.


----------



## Artisan

BretJordan said:


> Very nice Artisan! Looks like you have the same vivs as me. Did you have any problems putting yours together? I mean I didn't have any problems until the end. They were all together and I double checked everything was correctly put together. But mine just don't feel like they've tightened down?
> 
> I mean this as In they wobble around if I move them. (Completely safe wouldn't risk my guys/gals) Also the glass runner beam sections wiggle around too and don't fit flush to the top/bottom bases. They have gaps all around the edges but in those pics they look so tight and flush? I'm sure I didn't do anything wrong have I done something wrong or different? :lol2: I was just going to screw them all down before I move back to the parents at the end of next month.
> 
> Cleaned Ember and the Diablo out earlier and fed them some of the freshly arrived mealies.
> 
> Ember has been being messy with her Calcium :bash:
> 
> [URL="http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/337D59B8-7608-4D5C-9EC9-17801705CBED.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> Bright and long
> [URL="http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/40902587-9DF9-47E4-8D85-588C036772F5.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> [URL="http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/58BF6F7F-BA60-4965-B5B6-7DD4B9946859.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> All clean
> 
> [URL="http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/D9E65C0C-7E5D-40A0-9DB0-17D35056F147.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> And ofcourse some of my big Loki from the other day.
> 
> [URL="http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/8EBABA34-2435-4FEB-AA9C-90C71884C1D8.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL="http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/276A77AE-C0CD-4011-848A-7074A70057A0.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> Actually didn't take any photos of the diablo.. I'm sure I did though.. Hmmm oh well. :') Maybe tomorrow :')
> 
> Bret.


I have 15 of these particular vivs and you do have to watch the plinths that hold the glass....sometimes it feels like you turned the screw thingys properly....but you haven't and they feel loose. double check em. If your runners are loose......glue em in


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

retrobangs said:


> When you say hold what do you mean. When mine started to climb on my hands I slowly pulled my hands out and sat them with me on sofa or floor. That way they had a small space to wander on me as mine don't like to hold still and you can keep getting them on your hands to get them used to it. I always kept it brief at first too just to decrease any stress where possible
> 
> Hopefully helpful
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I put my hand in and let them get used to me, then slowly move my hand closer and then scoop them up, I don't usually take my hand out of the viv (especially with Nova as she immediately starts to get off my hand and I am scared of dropping her) 

I just want them to get more used to me as at the moment I feel like I hardly see them?


----------



## Artisan

2 more of my beauties 

Mimic - male probable WY x Fascio







Michonne - female Mack Eclipse


----------



## retrobangs

BretJordan said:


> Very nice Artisan! Looks like you have the same vivs as me. Did you have any problems putting yours together? I mean I didn't have any problems until the end. They were all together and I double checked everything was correctly put together. But mine just don't feel like they've tightened down?
> 
> 
> 
> I mean this as In they wobble around if I move them. (Completely safe wouldn't risk my guys/gals) Also the glass runner beam sections wiggle around too and don't fit flush to the top/bottom bases. They have gaps all around the edges but in those pics they look so tight and flush? I'm sure I didn't do anything wrong have I done something wrong or different? :lol2: I was just going to screw them all down before I move back to the parents at the end of next month.
> 
> 
> 
> Cleaned Ember and the Diablo out earlier and fed them some of the freshly arrived mealies.
> 
> 
> 
> Ember has been being messy with her Calcium :bash:
> 
> 
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/337D59B8-7608-4D5C-9EC9-17801705CBED.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> Bright and long
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/40902587-9DF9-47E4-8D85-588C036772F5.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/58BF6F7F-BA60-4965-B5B6-7DD4B9946859.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> All clean
> 
> 
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/D9E65C0C-7E5D-40A0-9DB0-17D35056F147.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> And ofcourse some of my big Loki from the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/8EBABA34-2435-4FEB-AA9C-90C71884C1D8.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/276A77AE-C0CD-4011-848A-7074A70057A0.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> Actually didn't take any photos of the diablo.. I'm sure I did though.. Hmmm oh well. :') Maybe tomorrow :')
> 
> 
> 
> Bret.



Your two have particularly pretty faces and cat like eyes. Love the close up pics 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

indigo_rock_girl said:


> I put my hand in and let them get used to me, then slowly move my hand closer and then scoop them up, I don't usually take my hand out of the viv (especially with Nova as she immediately starts to get off my hand and I am scared of dropping her)
> 
> 
> 
> I just want them to get more used to me as at the moment I feel like I hardly see them?



Best to just keep you hand going in then for scent and obv talking to as they can't get used to your voice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## labmad

Thick question time - do you have to take the vivs apart to get the stat probe and thermometer probes into the vivs?


----------



## Artisan

labmad said:


> Thick question time - do you have to take the vivs apart to get the stat probe and thermometer probes into the vivs?


Not usually.....they fit through the holes : victory:


----------



## labmad

Artisan said:


> Not usually.....they fit through the holes : victory:


Will fiddle tomoz - had a quick go with my digi thermometer, some as you have rach and comment get it through the hole that has my heatmat wire through....will look better tomoz


----------



## retrobangs

URGENT ... What's the longest anyone has had their Leo's not eat. I got chief and since he came he hasn't eaten. It's been two weeks and I've tried his food in bowl and in front of him even cut heads off and smeared round lips. Nothing. He moves about fine and comes out by himself. Likes us. I've tried food bowl in different places on viv and tried a higher temp that 32 and nothing has worked. Also my female Alura the same and she loved her food. She ate nearly every day at least 11. She doesn't appear to be ovulating and tried all same things with her. Only one who eats is Leeloo. Please some feedback as I'm feeling quite stressed. 2 weeks is a long time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vgorst

retrobangs said:


> URGENT ... What's the longest anyone has had their Leo's not eat. I got chief and since he came he hasn't eaten. It's been two weeks and I've tried his food in bowl and in front of him even cut heads off and smeared round lips. Nothing. He moves about fine and comes out by himself. Likes us. I've tried food bowl in different places on viv and tried a higher temp that 32 and nothing has worked. Also my female Alura the same and she loved her food. She ate nearly every day at least 11. She doesn't appear to be ovulating and tried all same things with her. Only one who eats is Leeloo. Please some feedback as I'm feeling quite stressed. 2 weeks is a long time
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Depending on age and size, 2 weeks isn't long at all. If he's not losing any condition and still relatively active, I would leave him alone and offer something every few days. Until he starts acting/looking different, I wouldn't be concerned.

I had a fatty go close to 6 months without eating, he was perfectly fine.


----------



## phil2

Milo fresh from a shed tonight


----------



## Mr Chad

Do Leo's hiccup?

The last 2 times I've checked on penny she's been doing a strange yawn/jaw stretch followed by a little spasm like we do when hiccuping. I'm assuming she's eaten something that's gone down a bit funny and trying to clear her throat but never seen any of them do it before.

Any ideas?.


----------



## Mr Chad

retrobangs said:


> URGENT ... What's the longest anyone has had their Leo's not eat. I got chief and since he came he hasn't eaten. It's been two weeks and I've tried his food in bowl and in front of him even cut heads off and smeared round lips. Nothing. He moves about fine and comes out by himself. Likes us. I've tried food bowl in different places on viv and tried a higher temp that 32 and nothing has worked. Also my female Alura the same and she loved her food. She ate nearly every day at least 11. She doesn't appear to be ovulating and tried all same things with her. Only one who eats is Leeloo. Please some feedback as I'm feeling quite stressed. 2 weeks is a long time
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've had them go best part of a month before without me visibly seeing them or noticing food going. Normally it's because of a shed coming up. All of a sudden it'll change and they'll eat. Possibly raise the temp another 2 degrees just for a few days. Mine are 33 all the time


----------



## Artisan

Been working on my 3rd viv stack for future holdbacks/aquisitions, got several 4 foots and a cheeky 3 foot on the very top (which is being used for storage ATM) Am dividing the 4 foots and putting shelves and platforms in.....I think everyone knows how much I love putting shelves in EVERYTHING! treated myself to a new ratchet screwdriver and saw Love DIY.

Painted with matching cream water based gloss & varnished.

Few more platforms to be made then I can lay the lino/get the plants/hides/other décor in and start on another 

__


----------



## bigdan110

retrobangs said:


> URGENT ... What's the longest anyone has had their Leo's not eat. I got chief and since he came he hasn't eaten. It's been two weeks and I've tried his food in bowl and in front of him even cut heads off and smeared round lips. Nothing. He moves about fine and comes out by himself. Likes us. I've tried food bowl in different places on viv and tried a higher temp that 32 and nothing has worked. Also my female Alura the same and she loved her food. She ate nearly every day at least 11. She doesn't appear to be ovulating and tried all same things with her. Only one who eats is Leeloo. Please some feedback as I'm feeling quite stressed. 2 weeks is a long time
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My male hasn't been eating properly for the last 6 or so weeks he had one morio last week and yesterday he finally got back to his gluttonous self 11 crickets  it could be hes just having a hunger strike it's that time of year plus relocation stress so I would try upping temps a tad as has been suggested and trying any food types you can get ur hands on you can try simulating spring by increasing available food types at once just make sure there is a carrot or similar for them to eat 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

Just bought this from IKEA: DIODER LED 4-piece lighting strip set - IKEA 


Looks AWESOME in the leos vivs, will take photos tomorrow hopefully but omg its awesome


----------



## phil2

indigo_rock_girl said:


> Just bought this from IKEA: DIODER LED 4-piece lighting strip set - IKEA
> 
> 
> Looks AWESOME in the leos vivs, will take photos tomorrow hopefully but omg its awesome


Please show il go ikea soon and get one they look great how do u plan on putting it in the viv. If theres 4 are you just putting one in? The leos will see all the lights wont they only red they cant see isnt it?


----------



## Big Red One

retrobangs said:


> URGENT ... What's the longest anyone has had their Leo's not eat. I got chief and since he came he hasn't eaten. It's been two weeks and I've tried his food in bowl and in front of him even cut heads off and smeared round lips. Nothing. He moves about fine and comes out by himself. Likes us. I've tried food bowl in different places on viv and tried a higher temp that 32 and nothing has worked. Also my female Alura the same and she loved her food. She ate nearly every day at least 11. She doesn't appear to be ovulating and tried all same things with her. Only one who eats is Leeloo. Please some feedback as I'm feeling quite stressed. 2 weeks is a long time
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A healthy adult could go 2/3 months easily with no issues, probably longer.

Sometimes they don't eat - it happens.......


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

phil2 said:


> Please show il go ikea soon and get one they look great how do u plan on putting it in the viv. If theres 4 are you just putting one in? The leos will see all the lights wont they only red they cant see isnt it?


hold on ill get pictures *typing whilst holding a spiky huffy hedgehog isn't easy*


----------



## phil2

Ahh cool im excited how you plan to use it then ha


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

So me and Stitch just took some photos and i'm just uploading them  I have the lights in 4 vivs, my leos and stitch's. You can just attach all four together and have one long LED or 4 small or 1 medium 2 small, you get the idea  :flrt:


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

So here is my little helper:


So they are attached through double sided sticky tape (comes with it) 


And they change colour!!





Sorry for the blurry photos Stitch wanted to run on my bed.


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

You can get ones that are just white as well for £20


----------



## phil2

In ikea oh there fab! So just pop them in viv at top and stick wire through hole! They dont give out much heat do they lol, or change the activity of night day , id only have them on a bit anyway.


----------



## BretJordan

Artisan said:


> I have 15 of these particular vivs and you do have to watch the plinths that hold the glass....sometimes it feels like you turned the screw thingys properly....but you haven't and they feel loose. double check em. If your runners are loose......glue em in


The runners are fine its just everything else. Everything wobbles its just not tight at all. I guess a couple of screws wont hurt though right?  



retrobangs said:


> Your two have particularly pretty faces and cat like eyes. Love the close up pics
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, Ember has some lovely eyes but I just can't get a decent photo  Loki's eyes are lovely got a few good photos of them somewhere. 







Can't wait to get my DSLR camera though. (IF I get one, Otherwise I'll be asking for more reps  :lol2 Then I'll be posting lots of good photos. Also thinking about getting a light box. 



retrobangs said:


> URGENT ... What's the longest anyone has had their Leo's not eat. I got chief and since he came he hasn't eaten. It's been two weeks and I've tried his food in bowl and in front of him even cut heads off and smeared round lips. Nothing. He moves about fine and comes out by himself. Likes us. I've tried food bowl in different places on viv and tried a higher temp that 32 and nothing has worked. Also my female Alura the same and she loved her food. She ate nearly every day at least 11. She doesn't appear to be ovulating and tried all same things with her. Only one who eats is Leeloo. Please some feedback as I'm feeling quite stressed. 2 weeks is a long time
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wouldn't worry too much. Ember took weeks if you remember right? She's a fussy git though and will only eat if I drop it in front of her face.  I've heard of peoples going off food for a lot longer. Not only that but its that time of year where they might not want to eat a lot. I've noticed slightly more activity within all mine this past week compared to last month where they were all hiding and sleeping. 



Mr Chad said:


> Do Leo's hiccup?
> 
> The last 2 times I've checked on penny she's been doing a strange yawn/jaw stretch followed by a little spasm like we do when hiccuping. I'm assuming she's eaten something that's gone down a bit funny and trying to clear her throat but never seen any of them do it before.
> 
> Any ideas?.


That's strange, I've only ever noticed mine yawn. I've only caught this a couple of times. But never hiccuping. Maybe someone else could help you as I've got no idea what it could be. Just keep an eye on her in my opinion. :/

Bret.


----------



## AubreyGecko

How does everyone take such great photos mine are all blurry and she doesn't sit still long enough
I'd love a photo of her eyes because they are beautiful and want a canvas made of her ): can't get a decent photo though


----------



## retrobangs

Artisan said:


> Been working on my 3rd viv stack for future holdbacks/aquisitions, got several 4 foots and a cheeky 3 foot on the very top (which is being used for storage ATM) Am dividing the 4 foots and putting shelves and platforms in.....I think everyone knows how much I love putting shelves in EVERYTHING! treated myself to a new ratchet screwdriver and saw Love DIY.
> 
> Painted with matching cream water based gloss & varnished.
> 
> Few more platforms to be made then I can lay the lino/get the plants/hides/other décor in and start on another
> 
> _[URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20140116_183845_zps65putgux.jpg]image[/URL]_
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20140116_183854_zpssq0ytkal.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20140116_192238_zpssoq8c06o.jpg]image[/URL]



Awww love the mini table. Very cute. You are a vivarium inspirstion


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

indigo_rock_girl said:


> So here is my little helper:
> 
> [URL=http://i1373.photobucket.com/albums/ag384/indidoodah/001_zps2fdf50fe.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> So they are attached through double sided sticky tape (comes with it)
> 
> [URL=http://i1373.photobucket.com/albums/ag384/indidoodah/003_zpsfd770fe1.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> And they change colour!!
> 
> [URL=http://i1373.photobucket.com/albums/ag384/indidoodah/006_zps8850a393.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1373.photobucket.com/albums/ag384/indidoodah/005_zps515daa2e.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1373.photobucket.com/albums/ag384/indidoodah/007_zps4a64523f.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1373.photobucket.com/albums/ag384/indidoodah/008_zpsd7db5dd1.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the blurry photos Stitch wanted to run on my bed.



Omg u have a hedgehog!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

Thanks all for the eating advice. Have turned temp up a little a will see how goes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Chad

AubreyGecko said:


> How does everyone take such great photos mine are all blurry and she doesn't sit still long enough
> I'd love a photo of her eyes because they are beautiful and want a canvas made of her ): can't get a decent photo though


You need a camera with a good macro setting, which specialises in close up pictures.

Anybody ever used this

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Zoo-Med-XR-...TF8&colid=1YVL56530TRR9&coliid=I38Z40Y71KW02O

Seems decent value for the weight but not sure how good it is.


----------



## AubreyGecko

I thnk ill be asking fir a new camera then haha :devil: makes me angry -_- ill try about using my dads camera but he moans about using the battery (no idea why) :lol2:


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

phil2 said:


> In ikea oh there fab! So just pop them in viv at top and stick wire through hole! They dont give out much heat do they lol, or change the activity of night day , id only have them on a bit anyway.


No they are LED so basically no heat (or little) xD :2thumb:


----------



## Artisan

coming along well


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

Artisan said:


> coming along well
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/DSCN0830_zpsd1ebc438.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/DSCN0829_zps99a50e65.jpg]image[/URL]


Come and do this for my vivs? :lol2: Im terrible at DIY


----------



## Artisan

indigo_rock_girl said:


> Come and do this for my vivs? :lol2: Im terrible at DIY


:lol2:  I love DIY ...never happier then when I have a saw or drill in my hand doing up a viv for a new arrival!


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

Artisan said:


> :lol2:  I love DIY ...never happier then when I have a saw or drill in my hand doing up a viv for a new arrival!


All that comes from me having a drill or saw, is a lot of swearing and things going very very wrong xD :lol2:


----------



## Artisan

indigo_rock_girl said:


> All that comes from me having a drill or saw, is a lot of swearing and things going very very wrong xD :lol2:


Haha.....practice makes perfect


----------



## Dov

Artisan said:


> coming along well
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/DSCN0830_zpsd1ebc438.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/DSCN0829_zps99a50e65.jpg]image[/URL]


just noticed that thats a 4 foot viv that your turning into 2, 2 foot vivs. quite a good idea.


----------



## Artisan

Dov said:


> just noticed that thats a 4 foot viv that your turning into 2, 2 foot vivs. quite a good idea.


Yes I have four 4 foots which I've divided/in the process of dividing for future gecks, Easy peasy to do and they work out at just under £25 per viv...obviously this is just for the viv itself, I make the dividers out of hard board I have knocking around off some book cases I fitted together to make a deep hatchling rack


----------



## Mr Chad

By this time tomorrow hopefully all my vivs will be stacked with new lights and all cleaned out. 

Been a while since I played about with them all.


----------



## Neoki

Been helping refurb a local reptile shop

sent from Galaxy S2


----------



## phil2




----------



## tomboa01

phil2 said:


> [URL=http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/Mobile%20Uploads/667FA802-6B0F-477A-B906-4922EAB7CC92_zpsqrkohvrc.jpg]image[/URL]


a beautie : victory:

what morph is he/she if you dont mind me asking?

not big of morphs for leo's.


----------



## phil2

Sunglow  shes gorgeous


----------



## Big Red One

After posting on another thread, I thought I'd pop these up on here.

Some 'wild things'....


----------



## BretJordan

Neoki said:


> Been helping refurb a local reptile shop
> 
> sent from Galaxy S2


Any photos of your progress? 

How's it going? Glad to see someone helping out with some experience. Hopefully be a good shop with the correct care and enclosure sizes. 

Bret.


----------



## Mr Chad

WHAT!!! No posts since Brett posted at 1.51am???

Went up to Reptilia (my local shop)and there was a miscommunication, they only had the 2ft white python LED but I want the 3ft so have ordered them to be picked up on Friday.

Still have the vivs a clean, stacked them and put in heatmats. Also changed the light to a low wattage normal bulb and they are certainly more active now there is some light on the subject!!


----------



## jimmer7

Hi what temp do people keep there leopard geckos hot spot at


----------



## jimmer7

Hi what temp do people keep there leopard geckos hot spot at


----------



## Mr Chad

jimmer7 said:


> Hi what temp do people keep there leopard geckos hot spot at


Not so much a hot spot, I just keep the warm end at 33 degrees.


----------



## Neoki

Wow got another viv now ill post pics later 

sent from Galaxy S2


----------



## retrobangs

Mr Chad said:


> WHAT!!! No posts since Brett posted at 1.51am???
> 
> Went up to Reptilia (my local shop)and there was a miscommunication, they only had the 2ft white python LED but I want the 3ft so have ordered them to be picked up on Friday.
> 
> Still have the vivs a clean, stacked them and put in heatmats. Also changed the light to a low wattage normal bulb and they are certainly more active now there is some light on the subject!!
> 
> image
> 
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image



Aw really loving your vivariums they have a great selection of plants and colours 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Chad

retrobangs said:


> Aw really loving your vivariums they have a great selection of plants and colours
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. 

Should look even better one the LEDS are in. I need to get some fake coloured flowers too just to brighten them up a little bit.


----------



## Neoki

Hey all, As mentioned I have been helping out my local reptile shop.

They have refurbished the back room and after alot of hard work it has paid off.




























After 23 odd cans of expandi foam and alot of paint etc it has been finished.

I painted the racks and most of the black. 

Great work from the amazing guys at LA Reptiles in Lincoln


----------



## Neoki

Updates on my Vivs










So this is my stack. The monkfield will become my new incubator.


So here goes. 

This is Ponyo and Sasuke's Vivarium - 










This is Tesla and Archer's viv










This is my new Viv, Still needs to be made like Archer and Tesla's










One little treat for you all

This is #ColintheChameleon Vivarium


----------



## jimmer7

Wheres that shop too, look rather nice


----------



## Neoki

The shop is in lincoln. Amazing shop

sent from Galaxy S2


----------



## jimmer7

Shame thats a bit of away out from Bristol,but its still nice to se a shop thar is well looked after. :2thumb:


----------



## Neoki

They have some lovely reptiles in. Albino rattlesnake, gaboon viper, scrubs and also many others

sent from Galaxy S2


----------



## retrobangs

Neoki said:


> Hey all, As mentioned I have been helping out my local reptile shop.
> 
> They have refurbished the back room and after alot of hard work it has paid off.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> After 23 odd cans of expandi foam and alot of paint etc it has been finished.
> 
> I painted the racks and most of the black.
> 
> Great work from the amazing guys at LA Reptiles in Lincoln



Amazing work!!!! Really nice you've supported a good cause 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

So if anyone looked at the blog and was at all interested I've started a Facebook page - purely to support blog so people can chat and submit on there and some contact can then be used on blog. Also a nice way to keep in contact with everyone and some people are on blog and some on here but most of us have fb  www.facebook.com/retrobangsandhergeckos and the blog www.retrobangsandhergeckos.tumblr.com 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artisan

retrobangs said:


> So if anyone looked at the blog and was at all interested I've started a Facebook page - purely to support blog so people can chat and submit on there and some contact can then be used on blog. Also a nice way to keep in contact with everyone and some people are on blog and some on here but most of us have fb  www.facebook.com/retrobangsandhergeckos and the blog www.retrobangsandhergeckos.tumblr.com
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will get busy on this with you soon, pics etc.......just having a very busy weekend and am also just waiting for my new girl to arrive anytime in the next hour


----------



## retrobangs

Artisan said:


> I will get busy on this with you soon, pics etc.......just having a very busy weekend and am also just waiting for my new girl to arrive anytime in the next hour



oh yay how exciting, cant wait to see the official pics  - the page will be all the better for your input so I look forward to it


----------



## Dov

Just put my female sunglow(solar) in beside my male sunglow(Sunny) and I feel horrible lol. Hope solar will forgive me lol.


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Anyone here use a pulse stat for a single heat mat? Can someone provide me with a link to the one they use? Found one on swell but don't think it would be appropriate.


----------



## labmad

KingRedbeardI said:


> Anyone here use a pulse stat for a single heat mat? Can someone provide me with a link to the one they use? Found one on swell but don't think it would be appropriate.


 Not for a single mat, but I run 2 mats (11x11 size) with one of these 

Pulse Proportional Thermostat | Swell Reptiles


----------



## Artisan

New girl arrived late lastnight.....meet Celti - my stunning Total eclipse from my very good friend Lunar Moon.

Pics aren't great as I was just unpacking her before allowing her to settle in. Will get her in the studio for better ones once settled


----------



## tomboa01

Artisan said:


> New girl arrived late lastnight.....meet Celti - my stunning Total eclipse from my very good friend Lunar Moon.
> 
> Pics aren't great as I was just unpacking her before allowing her to settle in. Will get her in the studio for better ones once settled
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20140118_225152_zps1iucxplb.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20140118_225143_zpsi1ftjuc6.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20140118_225114_zpsdyph7inw.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20140118_225018_zpsnengexnt.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20140118_225011_zpswarv0nbh.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20140118_224948_zps7jg3fd0d.jpg]image[/URL]


she's a lovely looking girl, :2thumb:


----------



## Neoki

Lovely looking gecko.

sent from Galaxy S2


----------



## Artisan

Thanks both. Loved this girl for a long time  She is very special & I'm looking forward to keeping all her babies for myself :lol2: hoping to improve on the white parts and make them bigger if I can, and lighten future offsprings spots 

She is also het tremper and poss het blizzard.


----------



## retrobangs

Artisan and myself have started a Facebook group. Come join in https://www.facebook.com/groups/Retrogecko/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beckyj

Gorgeous girl Artisan 



Luna Moon lives just down the road from me, I'm on her waiting list for this year! ;-)


Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

Guys, I'm really worried that my geckos are NEVER going to get used to me. 

I NEVER see them walking around the viv (even if I'm up till early hours of the morning) 

They all seem to stay in their favourite hides. Toby his hot hide which is the darkest hide. Nova is always in her humid hide is this normal? The temp is around 90*F and Storm under her stone bridge thing.

Do I need to add more things in there for them to explore and walk? I really want to try adding shelves but I would need to probably ask someone to do that for me because I'm hopeless at DIY.

Nova did eat a waxworm from my hand but she just looked so scared. 

Help me guys


----------



## Mr Chad

indigo_rock_girl said:


> Guys, I'm really worried that my geckos are NEVER going to get used to me.
> 
> I NEVER see them walking around the viv (even if I'm up till early hours of the morning)
> 
> They all seem to stay in their favourite hides. Toby his hot hide which is the darkest hide. Nova is always in her humid hide is this normal? The temp is around 90*F and Storm under her stone bridge thing.
> 
> Do I need to add more things in there for them to explore and walk? I really want to try adding shelves but I would need to probably ask someone to do that for me because I'm hopeless at DIY.
> 
> Nova did eat a waxworm from my hand but she just looked so scared.
> 
> Help me guys


How old are they are how long have you had them?

Some leos' come out and say hi all the time others are reclusive. From mine if I open her viv and make a kissing noise Bernie will walk straight over and walk onto my hand. Sheldon on the other hand hardly ever comes out and just sits peeking at me from his big hide.


----------



## tomboa01

Mr Chad said:


> How old are they are how long have you had them?
> 
> Some leos' come out and say hi all the time others are reclusive. From mine if I open her viv and make a kissing noise Bernie will walk straight over and walk onto my hand. Sheldon on the other hand hardly ever comes out and just sits peeking at me from his big hide.


gotta love the charactor and personalities haha : victory:


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

Mr Chad said:


> How old are they are how long have you had them?
> 
> Some leos' come out and say hi all the time others are reclusive. From mine if I open her viv and make a kissing noise Bernie will walk straight over and walk onto my hand. Sheldon on the other hand hardly ever comes out and just sits peeking at me from his big hide.


Not sure on age I know they are less than a year old though and i've had them for just over a month? I just worry I'm doing something wrong!


----------



## Neoki

Dont worry a month isnt a long time. Just make sure ypu leave your hand in the viv daily so they can smell and look. Eventually they will come 

sent from Galaxy S2


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

Neoki said:


> Dont worry a month isnt a long time. Just make sure ypu leave your hand in the viv daily so they can smell and look. Eventually they will come
> 
> sent from Galaxy S2


I just don't want to do something wrong and then they become totally unhandable haha


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

How much is the average weight for them to put on in a month? My lot have put on 5g since I have had them, that sound okay?


----------



## phil2

Some of milo tonight getting big now, also has anyone had white crickets like albino ones? Noticed two tonight euw


----------



## Artisan

phil2 said:


> Some of milo tonight getting big now, also has anyone had white crickets like albino ones? Noticed two tonight euw
> [URL="http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/Mobile%20Uploads/C2CF2919-0502-4E19-96A8-E42FA8071CB1_zps28ekkuie.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/Mobile%20Uploads/B1C02B92-97E0-4331-AF75-3815BEF8BF10_zpsf2usujfl.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/Mobile%20Uploads/E0B4F4D8-078F-49E8-8933-741653F159D8_zpskleypz7v.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab325/phillipflynn1/Mobile%20Uploads/C821CFF3-3854-4BDD-9A4A-FCEA179193A7_zpsbwkhpxqi.jpg"]image[/URL]


white crickets are normal ones that have just shed.....they darken up over time : victory:


----------



## phil2

Oh how wierd ha! Im thinking should i switch soon to feeding and dusting less? Shes gettingbig now i keep forgetting to get tape measure but next to my phone at 5 inches id say shes 7 inches roughly


----------



## tomboa01

phil2 said:


> Oh how wierd ha! Im thinking should i switch soon to feeding and dusting less? Shes gettingbig now i keep forgetting to get tape measure but next to my phone at 5 inches id say shes 7 inches roughly


i dont know that much about leos (yet) but im pretty sure some people only dust 2/3 times a week,

although knowing me ill have misheard/read them


----------



## KingRedbeardI

phil2 said:


> Oh how wierd ha! Im thinking should i switch soon to feeding and dusting less? Shes gettingbig now i keep forgetting to get tape measure but next to my phone at 5 inches id say shes 7 inches roughly


Nah pal shes still got plenty of room for more blubber  starting to look a lot chunkier though, well done! 

So to anyone here using vivexotic vivs, I'm building mine now and the cable access holes are at the top. Can't see whyyyy I would want them there, has anyone ever just flipped the back piece over so they're at the bottom for heat mats and such?


----------



## Artisan

phil2 said:


> Oh how wierd ha! Im thinking should i switch soon to feeding and dusting less? Shes gettingbig now i keep forgetting to get tape measure but next to my phone at 5 inches id say shes 7 inches roughly


She isn't big yet phil, she still has a lot of growing to do and her tail needs to fill right out. Just let her carry on eating as much as she likes with her being young. don't ration young adults foods while they are still growing.

This is 'getting big' Female mack snow.....107g......but was around 80g when this pic was taken.....look at how fat her tail is....this is what you are aiming for


----------



## phil2

Ok will do


----------



## DragonFish66

Looks like i've missed a bit i've had a mass photo shoot the other day so a few pics to come :2thumb:

This has gotta be the hardest leo to get decent pics off he's supposed to be het eclipse but has black eyes ? Tremper Super Snow 



















Aptorglow coloring up nicely :mf_dribble:


----------



## DragonFish66

Just had to put a pic up of my 1st snake of the year Amel Tessera Het Anery :mf_dribble:


----------



## tomboa01

DragonFish66 said:


> Just had to put a pic up of my 1st snake of the year Amel Tessera Het Anery :mf_dribble:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


he/she is soo cute but wrong section you need the snake section : victory:


----------



## DragonFish66

tomboa01 said:


> he/she is soo cute but wrong section you need the snake section : victory:


:lol2:


----------



## KingRedbeardI

I found a pulse stat a while ago but afterwards read somewhere that it would be no good for a single heat mat. Can't remember why. I think it was due to the wattage of the heat mat being too low for it.

This might sound like a stupid question but thought I'd double check before I ordered - would this one be alright for a single heat mat? :crazy:

Pulse Proportional Thermostat | Swell Reptiles


----------



## DragonFish66

KingRedbeardI said:


> I found a pulse stat a while ago but afterwards read somewhere that it would be no good for a single heat mat. Can't remember why. I think it was due to the wattage of the heat mat being too low for it.
> 
> This might sound like a stupid question but thought I'd double check before I ordered - would this one be alright for a single heat mat? :crazy:
> 
> Pulse Proportional Thermostat | Swell Reptiles


Its not pulse stats your thinking of its dimming stats than need at least 40 watts to work proper pulse are alright for mats i've got 2 or 3 connected to mats :2thumb:


----------



## DragonFish66

If you look on ebay you can find new habistat pulse stats for £34 inc delivery but you have to look for them as some go for stupid money :lol2:


----------



## KingRedbeardI

DragonFish66 said:


> Its not pulse stats your thinking of its dimming stats than need at least 40 watts to work proper pulse are alright for mats i've got 2 or 3 connected to mats :2thumb:


Might have been, or might have been the high range pulse stat I just came across haha. Cheers


----------



## DragonFish66

KingRedbeardI said:


> Might have been, or might have been the high range pulse stat I just came across haha. Cheers


Don't know anything about high end pulse stats, wont it be on the habistat website ? or have you looked


----------



## Artisan

Just wanted to put this pic up of my new girl....not a pic I took, but one my friend (who I got her from) took. I just love the pic so much so had to put it up  I just added her name on : victory:


----------



## labmad

I ordered from swell approx 10 days ish ago - remember rfuk13 code for your discount


----------



## Artisan

labmad said:


> I ordered from swell approx 10 days ish ago - remember rfuk13 code for your discount


I ordered some stuff a few days ago and the code still works


----------



## bigdan110

Pebbles being cute with the gf lol cuddling in ..... she runs from me yet runs to her lol

























Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdan110

Double post stupid phone lol


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Any suggestions on what could be used as a walk way to higher platforms? Those pet stix things look a bit weird to me  Aha


----------



## retrobangs

lol the play stix are amazing trust me but if not small shelves or corner shelves from DIY stores


----------



## retrobangs

https://www.facebook.com/retrogeck soon to be filled with pics and info


----------



## Neoki

Hey all went and got a new rub for my locusts and that. Also purchased some more shelves. Flooring is now installed to ponyo and sosuke. 

I have also been sorting some border to hide the gap between the viv and the flooring. 

Trying to record my youtube videos using xbox one now. So will let you know when i have uploaded

sent from Galaxy S2


----------



## tomboa01

bigdan110 said:


> Pebbles being cute with the gf lol cuddling in ..... she runs from me yet runs to her lol
> image
> image
> image
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


she's beautiful : victory:

she could hate men :whistling2::gasp:


----------



## Artisan

KingRedbeardI said:


> Any suggestions on what could be used as a walk way to higher platforms? Those pet stix things look a bit weird to me  Aha


Cork bark : victory:


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

Ordered a big tub (8oz) of calci plus the other day from Lily Exotics and got a tub of bug burger free  Was very excited to try it, both the locust and mealworms seem to love it so that's good. 
Took a few pictures of Bane earlier when he was being a horny devil:devil: I could hear some scratching from one of the Leo vivs, getting excited I presumed it'd be one of the girls getting ready to lay but nope just Bane pushing the glass doors open on his viv! Caught him with his nose squished in the gap trying to get out, silly sod! I've put a wedge in his door now:whistling2:


----------



## KingRedbeardI

retrobangs said:


> lol the play stix are amazing trust me but if not small shelves or corner shelves from DIY stores


They look kinda dirty to me  Not that they are, just the mixture of colours going on reminds me of sh*t hahaha. They're out of stock on swell as well which doesn't help.


----------



## fuzd

He looks like a mischievous little man:mf_dribble:


GoodbyeCourage said:


> Ordered a big tub (8oz) of calci plus the other day from Lily Exotics and got a tub of bug burger free  Was very excited to try it, both the locust and mealworms seem to love it so that's good.
> Took a few pictures of Bane earlier when he was being a horny devil:devil: I could hear some scratching from one of the Leo vivs, getting excited I presumed it'd be one of the girls getting ready to lay but nope just Bane pushing the glass doors open on his viv! Caught him with his nose squished in the gap trying to get out, silly sod! I've put a wedge in his door now:whistling2:
> image
> image
> image


----------



## JoeJ

got some leopard geckos today : victory: the first one is a female and was sold as a normal and she's huge and the second one is a male blazing blizzard.

anyway here is a quick pic i took earlier before i put them in their quarantine tubs.


----------



## DragonFish66

JoeJ said:


> got some leopard geckos today : victory: the first one is a female and was sold as a normal and she's huge and the second one is a male blazing blizzard.
> 
> anyway here is a quick pic i took earlier before i put them in their quarantine tubs.
> 
> 
> image


Very nice, They do look huge


----------



## JoeJ

thank you yeah the are both pretty huge i'll weight them in a week or so once they have settled in properly : victory:


----------



## Marcia

Wow, they're nice and chunky 


Sent from my iPhone inside my human vivarium


----------



## bigdan110

just went into a shop and want to burn the place down they are keeping 15 od juveniles in 2 2foot tanks on calcisand also they have no clue on morphs yet are selling them incorrectly and thats just the leos 2 fully grown beardys in a 2" viv 4 different species of uro all on calcisand without hides ........ :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Neoki

Report the shop

sent from Galaxy S2


----------



## Neoki

. How much do your 5 and 6 month olds weigh

sent from Galaxy S2


----------



## retrobangs

KingRedbeardI said:


> They look kinda dirty to me  Not that they are, just the mixture of colours going on reminds me of sh*t hahaha. They're out of stock on swell as well which doesn't help.



Lmfao ah they're nice. Easy for Leo's to walk on and safe. Haven't really got anymore suggestions ATM but I will have a look about and get back to you if I think of anything else. My play stix were on amazon if u needed something ASAP 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ayrshire bob

Hey all, just thought I'd share my crazy Leo's adventures with you all. Last week he decided to go for a wander on his own... Lol. I got up in morning and viv door was open and no gecko in the viv!  His viv door has about a 3 ft drop to the floor directly in front of it so I was fears G the worst but was hopeful that the fact he wasn't lying in a heap on the floor meant he was ok. We look after a stray cat too and I then started to think he had been devoured by him :s After determining that the stray had only just got in I started to systematically rip out bedroom to pieces! After an hour or so I started pulling drawers completely out of the unit and there he was, almost looked like he was trying to climb his way back up to the viv! After watching him for a while he looked to have suffered no injuries and still seems to be no worse for wear after his base jumping without a parachute adventure! On to tonight... I just came to bed and when trying to get baby to sleep I heard a strange noise, on closer inspection Bubbles was at the door or the viv climbing up, scraping the glass and side of the viv like he is trying to open the door! I am now starting to think that maybe I closed the door but forgot to wedge it shut rather than I just left it open... Am I giving him to much credit? Is it possible that he pushed it open accidentally last time and has been trying to do it again? I didn't think they had quite that much intelligence? But regardless, I won't be making the mistake again! Leaving the wedge out or forgetting to close the door... :S

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Artisan

Just a little heads up for anyone who has visited my website.....I now have a new one with a new hoster - so my old site is not around anymore.......my link in my sig will take you to the new one though.

Have got the basics up and running but have hidden a fair few pages as I'm still working on them...things like enrichment, links etc. These will be made live as and when they are finished :2thumb:


----------



## KingRedbeardI

ayrshire bob said:


> Hey all, just thought I'd share my crazy Leo's adventures with you all. Last week he decided to go for a wander on his own... Lol. I got up in morning and viv door was open and no gecko in the viv!  His viv door has about a 3 ft drop to the floor directly in front of it so I was fears G the worst but was hopeful that the fact he wasn't lying in a heap on the floor meant he was ok. We look after a stray cat too and I then started to think he had been devoured by him :s After determining that the stray had only just got in I started to systematically rip out bedroom to pieces! After an hour or so I started pulling drawers completely out of the unit and there he was, almost looked like he was trying to climb his way back up to the viv! After watching him for a while he looked to have suffered no injuries and still seems to be no worse for wear after his base jumping without a parachute adventure! On to tonight... I just came to bed and when trying to get baby to sleep I heard a strange noise, on closer inspection Bubbles was at the door or the viv climbing up, scraping the glass and side of the viv like he is trying to open the door! I am now starting to think that maybe I closed the door but forgot to wedge it shut rather than I just left it open... Am I giving him to much credit? Is it possible that he pushed it open accidentally last time and has been trying to do it again? I didn't think they had quite that much intelligence? But regardless, I won't be making the mistake again! Leaving the wedge out or forgetting to close the door... :S
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


Mines always trying to get out... Or at least I think. Lol,

I always catch him with his front two legs propped up on the runners for the glass sliders and his little head just follows my dog around the room lol, quite hilarious to watch.


----------



## BretJordan

ayrshire bob said:


> Hey all, just thought I'd share my crazy Leo's adventures with you all. Last week he decided to go for a wander on his own... Lol. I got up in morning and viv door was open and no gecko in the viv!  His viv door has about a 3 ft drop to the floor directly in front of it so I was fears G the worst but was hopeful that the fact he wasn't lying in a heap on the floor meant he was ok. We look after a stray cat too and I then started to think he had been devoured by him :s After determining that the stray had only just got in I started to systematically rip out bedroom to pieces! After an hour or so I started pulling drawers completely out of the unit and there he was, almost looked like he was trying to climb his way back up to the viv! After watching him for a while he looked to have suffered no injuries and still seems to be no worse for wear after his base jumping without a parachute adventure! On to tonight... I just came to bed and when trying to get baby to sleep I heard a strange noise, on closer inspection Bubbles was at the door or the viv climbing up, scraping the glass and side of the viv like he is trying to open the door! I am now starting to think that maybe I closed the door but forgot to wedge it shut rather than I just left it open... Am I giving him to much credit? Is it possible that he pushed it open accidentally last time and has been trying to do it again? I didn't think they had quite that much intelligence? But regardless, I won't be making the mistake again! Leaving the wedge out or forgetting to close the door... :S
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


Loki did this when i first had him. 3ft drop to the floor or climbed down onto my lower desk then to the chair to the floor. But he was fine, unhurt and underneath my bed -.- I'd just keep an eye out and make sure you wedge the vivs glass doors. Personally I think it was my own human error and left the door open. Luckily my bedroom door was closed and Loki was okay. You're not the first person it to happen too, don't upset yourself. 

Bret.


----------



## BretJordan

Artisan said:


> Just a little heads up for anyone who has visited my website.....I now have a new one with a new hoster - so my old site is not around anymore.......my link in my sig will take you to the new one though.
> 
> Have got the basics up and running but have hidden a fair few pages as I'm still working on them...things like enrichment, links etc. These will be made live as and when they are finished :2thumb:


Nice website i am also creating my own on WIX glad to see that its a good hoster.  

Bret.


----------



## KingRedbeardI

retrobangs said:


> Lmfao ah they're nice. Easy for Leo's to walk on and safe. Haven't really got anymore suggestions ATM but I will have a look about and get back to you if I think of anything else. My play stix were on amazon if u needed something ASAP
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeahh I spotted them on there earlier, like 3 times the price though, think I'll wait until they're back on Swell, says there'll be more stock in 3 days  what size are yours?


----------



## ayrshire bob

Thanks guys and gals. I know it was some form of human error just not sure how bad lol. He is ok and that's the main thing. I am definitely more vigilant now! 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

ayrshire bob said:


> Hey all, just thought I'd share my crazy Leo's adventures with you all. Last week he decided to go for a wander on his own... Lol. I got up in morning and viv door was open and no gecko in the viv!  His viv door has about a 3 ft drop to the floor directly in front of it so I was fears G the worst but was hopeful that the fact he wasn't lying in a heap on the floor meant he was ok. We look after a stray cat too and I then started to think he had been devoured by him :s After determining that the stray had only just got in I started to systematically rip out bedroom to pieces! After an hour or so I started pulling drawers completely out of the unit and there he was, almost looked like he was trying to climb his way back up to the viv! After watching him for a while he looked to have suffered no injuries and still seems to be no worse for wear after his base jumping without a parachute adventure! On to tonight... I just came to bed and when trying to get baby to sleep I heard a strange noise, on closer inspection Bubbles was at the door or the viv climbing up, scraping the glass and side of the viv like he is trying to open the door! I am now starting to think that maybe I closed the door but forgot to wedge it shut rather than I just left it open... Am I giving him to much credit? Is it possible that he pushed it open accidentally last time and has been trying to do it again? I didn't think they had quite that much intelligence? But regardless, I won't be making the mistake again! Leaving the wedge out or forgetting to close the door... :S
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


It is possible my little horny monkey Bane managed to slide his glass open the other day, trying to get to the ladies, luckily I caught him with his nose poking out so shut the glass and put a wedge in!


----------



## Artisan

BretJordan said:


> Nice website i am also creating my own on WIX glad to see that its a good hoster.
> 
> Bret.


Is it a leo one? Looking forward to seeing it. Even if it isn't leo based.....I still want to see it


----------



## ChloeLouiseJennett

Can anyone help?? 
What are the signs if my gecko is pregnant?
I think she is, she's got a swollen belly, is more wriggly and I've seen the male mating with her about 3 weeks ago...

I do have pics but not sure how to put them up yet! Help with that would be nice too haha

Thanks!

:2thumb:


----------



## Artisan

ChloeLouiseJennett said:


> Can anyone help??
> What are the signs if my gecko is pregnant?
> I think she is, she's got a swollen belly, is more wriggly and I've seen the male mating with her about 3 weeks ago...
> 
> I do have pics but not sure how to put them up yet! Help with that would be nice too haha
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> :2thumb:


If you have seen mating taking place and her behaviour has changed...then chances are she is up the duff.

did you intend on breeding them? if not or if the female is underage, under condition - you could run into problems. It really is best to keep them separated to prevent this happening in future as they are solitary animals anyways.

You could freeze any eggs if you don't wish to hatch them or have no incubator or resources to keep hatchlings separated until rehomed. Or you need to get an incubator ready, get a lay box in with her and separate from the male so she can live out her pregnancy in peace and quiet in a stress free zone without the risk of her holding on to eggs and becoming egg bound. 
Make sure she eats plenty of well gutloaded, well dusted food and has access to calcium at all times.


----------



## ChloeLouiseJennett

Artisan said:


> If you have seen mating taking place and her behaviour has changed...then chances are she is up the duff.
> 
> did you intend on breeding them? if not or if the female is underage, under condition - you could run into problems. It really is best to keep them separated to prevent this happening in future as they are solitary animals anyways.
> 
> You could freeze any eggs if you don't wish to hatch them or have no incubator or resources to keep hatchlings separated until rehomed. Or you need to get an incubator ready, get a lay box in with her and separate from the male so she can live out her pregnancy in peace and quiet in a stress free zone without the risk of her holding on to eggs and becoming egg bound.
> Make sure she eats plenty of well gutloaded, well dusted food and has access to calcium at all times.



Yeah i did buy them to breed, she is 1-2 years old and same for the male. She's a super giant tremper albino and he's a giant rainwater albino...
Since about a week after i saw them mating she has been sleeping out of the hide more and if she is in the hide he will guard outside and when the tank opens he runs in and jumps on top of her!

I haven't seen her eating but a few mealworms do go missing....and i have them on calcium sand and the mealworms are always dusty, is that alright?

So what would I make a lay box out of? and how will i tell if she's holding the eggs? 
Thanks


----------



## bigdan110

ChloeLouiseJennett said:


> Yeah i did buy them to breed, she is 1-2 years old and same for the male. She's a super giant tremper albino and he's a giant rainwater albino...
> Since about a week after i saw them mating she has been sleeping out of the hide more and if she is in the hide he will guard outside and when the tank opens he runs in and jumps on top of her!
> 
> I haven't seen her eating but a few mealworms do go missing....and i have them on calcium sand and the mealworms are always dusty, is that alright?
> 
> So what would I make a lay box out of? and how will i tell if she's holding the eggs?
> Thanks


Freeze em nobody will want anything to do with mixed albino genes with unknown hets

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Artisan

ChloeLouiseJennett said:


> Yeah i did buy them to breed, she is 1-2 years old and same for the male. She's a super giant tremper albino and he's a giant rainwater albino...
> Since about a week after i saw them mating she has been sleeping out of the hide more and if she is in the hide he will guard outside and when the tank opens he runs in and jumps on top of her!
> 
> I haven't seen her eating but a few mealworms do go missing....and i have them on calcium sand and the mealworms are always dusty, is that alright?
> 
> So what would I make a lay box out of? and how will i tell if she's holding the eggs?
> Thanks


You should be able to see the outline of eggs in her belly. You can make a laybox out of a big deep plastic container with a hole cut in with a deepish layer of either eco earth or moss in.

It's not a good idea to mix albino genes at all as the babies will all be normal het for both tremper and rainwater albino and no visual albinos. Then whoever buys them will muddy the gene pool further by having het for both babies if they breed any hatchlings in the furure.

Unfortunately this is done now so just make sure you read up on mixing albino genes and make sure anyone who buys babies from you knows about this or advise them to keep as pet only to avoid more double hets being bred by new owners. : victory:

Also split them up and don't let them breed again. if you still want to breed get another tremper or rainwater to go with the right strain of albino to save messing up future gene pools.


----------



## ChloeLouiseJennett

Artisan said:


> You should be able to see the outline of eggs in her belly. You can make a laybox out of a big deep plastic container with a hole cut in with a deepish layer of either eco earth or moss in.
> 
> It's not a good idea to mix albino genes at all as the babies will all be normal het for both tremper and rainwater albino and no visual albinos. Then whoever buys them will muddy the gene pool further by having het for both babies if they breed any hatchlings in the furure.
> 
> Unfortunately this is done now so just make sure you read up on mixing albino genes and make sure anyone who buys babies from you knows about this : victory:


Oh no i'm not breeding to sell, i'll be keeping any babies for myself!

And would a celebrations box be okay if i put small holes in the top and cut out an entrance?


----------



## ChloeLouiseJennett

bigdan110 said:


> Freeze em nobody will want anything to do with mixed albino genes with unknown hets
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


.....That's cruel in this situation and fyi i'm keeping them for myself.

:devil:


----------



## AubreyGecko

Okay so basically I LOVE writing and am planning a children's book incorporating reps (more than likely Leo's as they seem the most popular) I was wondering if any of you kind folk would be kind enough help with this, ie: someone to read through when its done and help with spelling or illustration  
Of you'd like to help please pm me 
There doesn't seem much in the way of kiddies books containing reps out there  :2thumb:


----------



## Artisan

ChloeLouiseJennett said:


> .....That's cruel in this situation and fyi i'm keeping them for myself.
> 
> :devil:


It's not cruel as the hatchling wouldn't have developed yet.

But yes you could use a celebration tub with a hole cut in, Or something like a deep sandwhch box of about 4/5 inches in height to make sure there is enough room for your lady to dig about in and choose the best spot for her eggies.

What will you use for an incubator? you buying one or making one yourself? : victory:


----------



## ChloeLouiseJennett

Artisan said:


> It's not cruel as the hatchling wouldn't have developed yet.
> 
> But yes you could use a celebration tub with a hole cut in, Or something like a deep sandwhch box of about 4/5 inches in height to make sure there is enough room for your lady to dig about in and choose the best spot for her eggies.
> 
> What will you use for an incubator? you buying one or making one yourself? : victory:



Well...I just think no creature should be created to die and as i purposely got her pregnant its not ethical to then kill them 

And well i've been looking for one but people who are selling a 2nd hand ne are too far away. Might borrow one from a friend but they wont let me buy it!


----------



## Artisan

ChloeLouiseJennett said:


> Well...I just think no creature should be created to die and as i purposely got her pregnant its not ethical to then kill them
> 
> And well i've been looking for one but people who are selling a 2nd hand ne are too far away. Might borrow one from a friend but they wont let me buy it!


But isn't it also unethical to breed two leo's together that shouldn't really be paired, If you had done the correct research into what you were breeding you would see it's a common recommendation NOT to breed 2 different strains of albino together. it's all over google if you had delved a bit deeper. More research should really have been done before embarking on a breeding project without being prepared for eggs with not knowing what to use as a lay box or not having both this and an incubator to hand after knowingly breeding two geckos together and knowing eggs could be on the way very soon.

Anyway im not having a go at you at all, just responding to your comment to me.

All I can say is to google as much as you can on preparing for eggs and how to care for eggs and a gravid females dietary requirements and also the hatchlings once they arrive : victory:


----------



## ChloeLouiseJennett

Artisan said:


> But isn't it also unethical to breed two leo's together that shouldn't really be paired, If you had done the correct research into what you were breeding you would see it's a common recommendation NOT to breed 2 different strains of albino together. it's all over google if you had delved a bit deeper. More research should really have been done before embarking on a breeding project without being prepared for eggs with not knowing what to use as a lay box or not having both this and an incubator to hand after knowingly breeding two geckos together and knowing eggs could be on the way very soon.
> 
> Anyway im not having a go at you at all, just responding to your comment to me.
> 
> All I can say is to google as much as you can on preparing for eggs and how to care for eggs and a gravid females dietary requirements and also the hatchlings once they arrive : victory:



I know it's not IDEAL to breed them together if i were t sell them but like i said i'm not breeding them to sell so it's not an issue for me as to what they come out like. And as much as google can help, people like yourselves on here can answer my questions directly and correctly. 

One more question... If i were to put my raptor male with the tremper female would that be an ideal match?

Thanks!

:2thumb:


----------



## ChloeLouiseJennett

ChloeLouiseJennett said:


> Can anyone help??
> What are the signs if my gecko is pregnant?
> I think she is, she's got a swollen belly, is more wriggly and I've seen the male mating with her about 3 weeks ago...
> 
> I do have pics but not sure how to put them up yet! Help with that would be nice too haha
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> :2thumb:


Here's some pictures of her, think she's gravid?


----------



## Artisan

ChloeLouiseJennett said:


> I know it's not IDEAL to breed them together if i were t sell them but like i said i'm not breeding them to sell so it's not an issue for me as to what they come out like. And as much as google can help, people like yourselves on here can answer my questions directly and correctly.
> 
> One more question... If i were to put my raptor male with the tremper female would that be an ideal match?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> :2thumb:


Your RAPTOR would have made a much better match to your tremper female :2thumb:


----------



## Artisan

These are really good guides to hatchling care and breeding

Leopard Gecko Breeding

Hatchling Leopard Gecko Care

Bare in mind each hatchling will need its own enclosure from when tiny so you can keep your eye on whos eating or becomes ill etc, I would research into dominance, bullying issues and the stress and potential damage caused if things turn bad when cohabbing.


----------



## bigdan110

ChloeLouiseJennett said:


> .....That's cruel in this situation and fyi i'm keeping them for myself.
> 
> :devil:


Its all well and good keeping for yourself but do you really have room for 8-10 more leos? what if you have to rehome them at a later date??? if its for you for the experience then I would still suggest freezing half. Almost every site about breeding states that cross breeding strains of albino is a big no-no and could cuase irreparable damaged to future bloodlines. 

And I wasn't being crual just with you saying you intentionally bred them together you either did little research into genetics because you just wanted to breed for yourself. Or you had no concern to the health of future bloodlines and were only after money. The unfortunate thing is so many people now just get some cool creatures and breed em for a quick buck with no concern of the repercussions to the trade.


Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## fuzd

Where would be a good place to learn a bit more about the ins and outs of breeding, genetics etc?


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

Anyone who's good with genetics could you please tell me what I could get if I bred my Leo's, don't plan to but I have got intrigued into what the babies could be

The male is a albino jungle het eclipse and the females are a super snow and a bold stripe  

Thankyou


----------



## ChloeLouiseJennett

Artisan said:


> Your RAPTOR would have made a much better match to your tremper female :2thumb:


Okay awesome i wish i had him before now because she was already gravid when i bought him. AND he's a Sykes raptor


----------



## Marcia

indigo_rock_girl said:


> Anyone who's good with genetics could you please tell me what I could get if I bred my Leo's, don't plan to but I have got intrigued into what the babies could be
> 
> 
> 
> The male is a albino jungle het eclipse and the females are a super snow and a bold stripe
> 
> 
> 
> Thankyou



What strain of albino is he? Tremper, bell or rainwater?


Sent from my iPhone inside my human vivarium


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

Marcia said:


> What strain of albino is he? Tremper, bell or rainwater?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone inside my human vivarium


I'm not sure is there any other way than asking the breeder to find out?


----------



## bigdan110

indigo_rock_girl said:


> I'm not sure is there any other way than asking the breeder to find out?


 Photos of the eyes can be used tho im not sure of the specifics 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

He's a tremper albino


----------



## phil2

Pics of milo exactly 8 inches when stretched out! But my mum came up disturbed her a bit she froze she was terrified so put her back now!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artisan

Someone fancied himself of a bit of a fancy pants this evening......spied him mooching around in the viv stack out the corner of my eye.......he was mincing round going 'Look....look at me! I'm a country gentleman with a fine hat upon my handsome head'


----------



## bigdan110

Artisan said:


> Someone fancied himself of a bit of a fancy pants this evening......spied him mooching around in the viv stack out the corner of my eye.......he was mincing round going 'Look....look at me! I'm a country gentleman with a fine hat upon my handsome head'
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20140123_225831_zps0sobtnsh.jpg]image[/URL]


So cute  you forget to mention his little white gloves 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Artisan

And one of the fatties.....who was not amused .....as he lacked the imagination to shape his latest shed into a similarly splendid head piece!


----------



## Artisan

bigdan110 said:


> So cute  you forget to mention his little white gloves
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


That ....is part of his whole spendid charade!


----------



## bigdan110

Artisan said:


> That ....is part of his whole spendid charade!


Cas just looks weird whed he sheds Im not partial to long white gloves and a white hoody ...... I think im raising a hipster 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## DragonFish66

Some more of mine more to follow :mf_dribble:


----------



## BretJordan

Artisan said:


> Is it a leo one? Looking forward to seeing it. Even if it isn't leo based.....I still want to see it


It's Reptile based more towards cresties as i am planning to breed them I've done little bits but still got a few more bits to add to it i'll try and get a bit more done this weekend though.  Your leos always look amazing even with shed on there head.



DragonFish66 said:


> Some more of mine more to follow :mf_dribble:
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image


Wow the first one looks similar to my Ember. I'm a bit confused about her genes though i was sold her as a Extreme Sunglow. But why is she an Extreme and what does her line consist of?  Not that i'm planning to breed her but how is she an extreme?..

Bret.


----------



## bigdan110

BretJordan said:


> It's Reptile based more towards cresties as i am planning to breed them I've done little bits but still got a few more bits to add to it i'll try and get a bit more done this weekend though.  Your leos always look amazing even with shed on there head.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow the first one looks similar to my Ember. I'm a bit confused about her genes though i was sold her as a Extreme Sunglow. But why is she an Extreme and what does her line consist of?  Not that i'm planning to breed her but how is she an extreme?..
> 
> Bret.


Its most likely just a line name 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## DragonFish66

BretJordan said:


> It's Reptile based more towards cresties as i am planning to breed them I've done little bits but still got a few more bits to add to it i'll try and get a bit more done this weekend though.  Your leos always look amazing even with shed on there head.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow the first one looks similar to my Ember. I'm a bit confused about her genes though i was sold her as a Extreme Sunglow. But why is she an Extreme and what does her line consist of?  Not that i'm planning to breed her but how is she an extreme?..
> 
> Bret.


Mines an Aptorglow het eclipse they do look similar


----------



## DragonFish66

And More!! Hypo tug Snow : victory:


----------



## bigdan110

Hey dragonfish noticed you were on the GALS thread u ever tried the babys as feeders for ur leos ? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## DragonFish66

bigdan110 said:


> Hey dragonfish noticed you were on the GALS thread u ever tried the babys as feeders for ur leos ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


Never thought of it tbh through i originally started keeping snails because i was thinking of getting a bts, still thinking :lol2: I've 6 species of snails now :2thumb: I would be interested to know if anyone feeds leos snails too


----------



## bigdan110

Was just thinking easy to gut load and high calcium and easy to breed weather they would eat them tho lol ???.....

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## DragonFish66

bigdan110 said:


> Was just thinking easy to gut load and high calcium and easy to breed weather they would eat them tho lol ???.....
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


They might move a bit fast for them :Na_Na_Na_Na: :lol2:


----------



## BretJordan

DragonFish66 said:


> Never thought of it tbh through i originally started keeping snails because i was thinking of getting a bts, still thinking :lol2: I've 6 species of snails now :2thumb: I would be interested to know if anyone feeds leos snails too


I want a bluey so bad but gotta wait till i'm back at the parents house so i don't cause loads of stress and then the moving stress back home. 

Bret.


----------



## DragonFish66

BretJordan said:


> I want a bluey so bad but gotta wait till i'm back at the parents house so i don't cause loads of stress and then the moving stress back home.
> 
> Bret.


They are nice i've been thinking for a few years but so far i seem to get more leos, corns and house snakes through if all goes well next year i'll be getting a pair of black pine snakes :2thumb:


----------



## Artisan

Sunglow lady 106g am hoping she is up the duff to a very handsome Tremper boy


----------



## JoeJ

she is beautiful :2thumb:

how easy is it to tell when they are gravid ?


----------



## bigdan110

right thinking about hatchling tubs have a load of 3l braps otw just wanted opinions on what to upgrade to 9l rubs or these
Buy Whitefurze 36cm Spacemaster Shoe Storage Clear Plastic Container | Shoe Storage | The Range


still waiting for the girls to come into season :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## BretJordan

Artisan said:


> Sunglow lady 106g am hoping she is up the duff to a very handsome Tremper boy
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20140124_214213_zps267a28a7.jpg]image[/URL]


Holy cow she's massive! Deffo produce some awesome babies too! :mf_dribble: 

On another note I've had a pretty :censor: day. Had a house viewing at 5 and I went to clean all the reps out got to my missus's tortoise and began to clean out his aspen and about to put some food in his bowl. I went to stroke him and he didn't move, so i picked him up to find he was gone. Completely out of the blue no idea why.  He was perfectly fine last night when he had a bath and then he had a run around the room. Absolutely gutted. RIP Snooze. Missus is completely gutted as she was cuddling with him last night when she bathed him.



Bret.


----------



## fuzd

Aww mate, sorry for your loss.


----------



## BretJordan

Thanks mate I couldn't believe it I sat on floor next to his Tortoise Table and just sat in disbelief for around 15-20mins couldn't believe it. Worst thing was breaking the news to missus whilst she was at work. 

Bret.


----------



## DragonFish66

A few more of mine Sh het Bell :mf_dribble:


----------



## Mr Chad

Been up and collected my White Python LEDS and i'd highly recommend them. Easy to install and give the vivs a great look.



















(ignore the wires, I'm waiting for a new extension cable with stronger surge protection and individual switches before I put them all in properly)

Just need to get a for Lucys viv, but she's ok with the moonlight one at the min. 

I'm so glad I went out earlier as its like a typhoon out there at the min!! Those pics were taken5 min ago in what should be broad daylight, can see how dark and stormy it's got!


----------



## Mr Chad

***PIC HEAVY***

Now I have the new lights decided to do some macro pictures. Penny and Sheldon were fast asleep so i'll do them later.


















































































Loving Lucy's tail, she's as wobbly as ever but eats like a horse!


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Anyone got a medium sized gecko cave from swell? ordered mine but when it arrived the entrance looked a bit small. and now the large is out of stock, grrr.


----------



## DragonFish66

Mr Chad said:


> ***PIC HEAVY***
> 
> Now I have the new lights decided to do some macro pictures. Penny and Sheldon were fast asleep so i'll do them later.
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Loving Lucy's tail, she's as wobbly as ever but eats like a horse!


Fantastic pics i need to start getting lights for my lot :2thumb:



KingRedbeardI said:


> Anyone got a medium sized gecko cave from swell? ordered mine but when it arrived the entrance looked a bit small. and now the large is out of stock, grrr.


The medium exo hides are ideal i take it you got a different brand ? I'm shocked i'm gonna recommend pets at home for medium exo hides at only £6 each there the cheapest place around which is unusual for them


----------



## retrobangs

KingRedbeardI said:


> Anyone got a medium sized gecko cave from swell? ordered mine but when it arrived the entrance looked a bit small. and now the large is out of stock, grrr.



If they are shedding cave try www.onlinereptileshop.co.uk they always have stock and are the other person I reg use as well as swell 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingRedbeardI

retrobangs said:


> If they are shedding cave try Online Reptile Shop - Selling Livefoods Reptile Accessories and Equipment. they always have stock and are the other person I reg use as well as swell
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





DragonFish66 said:


> Fantastic pics i need to start getting lights for my lot :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> The medium exo hides are ideal i take it you got a different brand ? I'm shocked i'm gonna recommend pets at home for medium exo hides at only £6 each there the cheapest place around which is unusual for them


The "hides" are fine I've been using the medium ones since I got my leo in August and they're more than big enough. I'm talking about these:

Exo Terra Gecko Cave | Swell Reptiles

I got the medium one, (middle one in the pic). Looks fine in photos but when it got here the entrance looked a bit small, although I haven't tried him with it yet so can't be sure. May consider trying to make the entrance bigger myself as the large is almost double the price and looks a bit big


----------



## retrobangs

Yea I knew that's what u meant. I have the large ones and they are perfect










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DragonFish66

KingRedbeardI said:


> The "hides" are fine I've been using the medium ones since I got my leo in August and they're more than big enough. I'm talking about these:
> 
> Exo Terra Gecko Cave | Swell Reptiles
> 
> I got the medium one, (middle one in the pic). Looks fine in photos but when it got here the entrance looked a bit small, although I haven't tried him with it yet so can't be sure. May consider trying to make the entrance bigger myself as the large is almost double the price and looks a bit big


Was thinking of the hides :lol2: i've never seen these ones before the hole does look small, I got one were the holes in the top again it was to small for the leos, through now its the house snakes favorite hide :2thumb:


----------



## TWreptiles

picked up an awesome w&y bell with cool striping and tangerine influences, hopefully will breed with my crazy tangerine patternless striped radar boy this season, which will be my first ever eggs :2thumb: hope everyone and their geckos are doing great


----------



## Tomwatson

If I was too put pictures up on here could someone please help me identify my geckos morphs?   if it needs to be in a different thread please let me know! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Chad

Tomwatson said:


> If I was too put pictures up on here could someone please help me identify my geckos morphs?   if it needs to be in a different thread please let me know!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Post them up in here and you'll get an answer


----------



## Tomwatson

with the last photo I was wondering if you could tell me why is tail is really rounded, we bought all 3 from someone mid December and have always wondered if maybe he had lost his tail at some point! 

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

*Vivarium Day 2014*

Hi all reptile lovers :welcome:,

I thoroughly enjoyed last years vivarium day, my blog and page would not be what they were without peoples support when I began as a hobbyist and involvement now. I have seen some amazing vivariums for all kinds of reptiles and so I wants to have another day to share these pictures and creations. To give people a week to submit and join in Vivarium Day will be next Sunday 2nd February.

*Please do get involved *whether you have lizards, snakes, tarantulas, a tortoise or another exotic, all of peoples creations are awesome to see and could provide other hobbyists with great ideas and better another reptiles home.

*To submit:*

*Message me on the blog* - retrobangsandhergeckoshttp://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=htt...D3Qxtie4rGDsCCWcSZYPgRGCWYi-ZiOQab2nrniAZ&s=1 there is a little envelop icon above the blog picture of the top left hand side of the page - plus you can like and/or follow the blog and see a variety of other content.

*Message me on the page* - Retro Gecko - I can be messaged just like any other facebook user - plus you can like the page and see a variety of other content, some will be duplicated from the blog but a lot of followers submissions are only shared on the platform which they are on.

*Message me on the forum* - retrobangs - you can send me a link to where your pictures are if you can't message them
*
All submissions will be credited to the owner and if you have your own page, group or website I will be more than happy to share this too 
*
I look forward to seeing your reptiles homes :flrt:


----------



## bigdan110

Tomwatson said:


> image
> imageimage
> with the last photo I was wondering if you could tell me why is tail is really rounded, we bought all 3 from someone mid December and have always wondered if maybe he had lost his tail at some point!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If its rounded I think its probably a regen tail was he/she reduced at all ? If so I would imagine its a regened tail

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## phil2




----------



## Tomwatson

No he wasn't reduced! We bought them all off preloved, when we went into the home they commented on a Goliath bird eating T they had but no other reptiles so I was suprised when they didn't give us any left over vitamins they had considering the have us everything they had left for the geckos! They had no moist hide and all missing toes so I would say we've paid to rescue them!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdan110

Tomwatson said:


> No he wasn't reduced! We bought them all off preloved, when we went into the home they commented on a Goliath bird eating T they had but no other reptiles so I was suprised when they didn't give us any left over vitamins they had considering the have us everything they had left for the geckos! They had no moist hide and all missing toes so I would say we've paid to rescue them!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Could possibly be due to a bad shed then ?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Think Smaug might be losing his appetite with his age. 7 months old. Didnt eat two night ago, didnt seem interested last night but I managed to get a few crickets down him, tonight he's just looking at them and then turning away. 
Doesn't seem ill or anything, poos look normal, sleeps well, still wanders around his viv.


----------



## Neoki

I will be postig pics of my custom led setups soon. They should arrive on monday

sent from Galaxy S2


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

Need some advice guys!! I decided to sell my geckos, thought they weren't for me. I've put them up for sale and have 2 possible buyers for one but when I take them out to take photos I realised, maybe I haven't been bonding with them enough because I was scared that me taking them out will just stress them but it's just so hard. I'm also having real trouble especially with Toby and Storm, they are the ones I've bonded with more Nova is the wild one.

What do I do guys?!


----------



## Artisan

indigo_rock_girl said:


> Need some advice guys!! I decided to sell my geckos, thought they weren't for me. I've put them up for sale and have 2 possible buyers for one but when I take them out to take photos I realised, maybe I haven't been bonding with them enough because I was scared that me taking them out will just stress them but it's just so hard. I'm also having real trouble especially with Toby and Storm, they are the ones I've bonded with more Nova is the wild one.
> 
> What do I do guys?!


You have had them long enough to just pick them gently up and bring them for an explore of your body/couch/whatever. Not all mine come onto my hand when I put it in. 
I have to handle them all a lot to spray hides/clean/check them over and weigh them .

Yours have settled into their homes now so the more you handle.....the more they will get used to you. They shouldnt stress too much the first few times. You dont have to be afraid to handle them....they aren't going to spontaniously implode


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

Artisan said:


> You have had them long enough to just pick them gently up and bring them for an explore of your body/couch/whatever. Not all mine come onto my hand when I put it in.
> I have to handle them all a lot to spray hides/clean/check them over and weigh them .
> 
> Yours have settled into their homes now so the more you handle.....the more they will get used to you. They shouldnt stress too much the first few times. You dont have to be afraid to handle them....they aren't going to spontaniously implode


I think I just see them as more fragile as they are, don't feel like selling them if right but at the same time I do. Guess I just need to stop and think for a few days and just keep handling them. My heart will tell me what's right


----------



## Artisan

indigo_rock_girl said:


> I think I just see them as more fragile as they are, don't feel like selling them if right but at the same time I do. Guess I just need to stop and think for a few days and just keep handling them. My heart will tell me what's right


They are hardy little things and not as fragile as you think. Only you will know if you can part with them or not. If you find it easy to think about rehoming them.....then maybe they just aren't the lizard for you : victory:


----------



## bigdan110

indigo_rock_girl said:


> I think I just see them as more fragile as they are, don't feel like selling them if right but at the same time I do. Guess I just need to stop and think for a few days and just keep handling them. My heart will tell me what's right


I think you need to get used to handling them as aposed to them getting used to you. Mine were really skittish and have now settled down lots. I think its a confidence thing maybe they can sense your uncomfortable? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

Artisan said:


> They are hardy little things and not as fragile as you think. Only you will know if you can part with them or not. If you find it easy to think about rehoming them.....then maybe they just aren't the lizard for you : victory:


That's what I thought but now someone wants to buy one I don't want them to have it I love them but I wasn't sure if they were the lizard for me or not


----------



## Mr Chad

As Artisan says they are are hardly animals and despite some shedding their tails in extreme circumstances this is extremely rare.

Leos have jumped 3 foot onto hard floors and walked away so handling them isn't going to cause them any problems. 

They'll wriggle a bit but thats normally as they're being held. What I do with mine is hold them until they stop wriggling a bit and then let them walk onto my other arm. One they're free and settled on your body they're quite happy to have a walk. 

Only one of mine has to be guarded while she's on me as she has bad balance, the others I can leave to it. They'll walk around and ultimately end up sat on my head or between my shoulder blades.

There are always leos who aren't fans of being handled but as with anything the more you do the better bond you get. With Bernie I can open her viv and blow her a kiss and 9/10 times she'll walk straight over to come out.

Dont be scared - you wont break them!


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Finally getting around to getting this new viv sorted.


----------



## KingRedbeardI

This may sound stupid, but ive bought a melamine covered wood chip shelf to put in. No point in varnishing that is there? 

Sent from my ST25i using Tapatalk


----------



## Artisan

First proper shoot for my lovely SSE het Tremper ph Blizzard - Celti  she had been messing around in her Repashy and had yellow feet :O


----------



## Mr Chad

KingRedbeardI said:


> This may sound stupid, but ive bought a melamine covered wood chip shelf to put in. No point in varnishing that is there?
> 
> Sent from my ST25i using Tapatalk


No that should be fine as it's liquid resistant .



Artisan said:


> First proper shoot for my lovely SSE het Tremper ph Blizzard - Celti


Now you're just showing off 

I think that's my fave of all your Leo's


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Thought so, cheers


----------



## KingRedbeardI




----------



## retrobangs

KingRedbeardI said:


> image



Looking good so far 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingRedbeardI

retrobangs said:


> Looking good so far
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shelf is a bit higher than I planned due to the size of the brackets but should be fine. Will be making sure there's enough ways up and down.


----------



## retrobangs

KingRedbeardI said:


> Shelf is a bit higher than I planned due to the size of the brackets but should be fine. Will be making sure there's enough ways up and down.



Looks good height dude. Mine are just under half way up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## labmad

Here's my two that arrived just over a week ago


----------



## DragonFish66

labmad said:


> Here's my two that arrived just over a week ago
> 
> http://s234.photobucket.com/user/ph...109649881721390679893636_zpscc718be5.jpg.htmlimage
> 
> http://s234.photobucket.com/user/ph...467191383241390681040978_zps0b63c695.jpg.htmlimage



Very nice :mf_dribble:


----------



## labmad

DragonFish66 said:


> Very nice :mf_dribble:


 thanks pal 

just gotta start saving now for more vivs and other leo purchases lol - although I have 2 empty vivs ....for now :lol2:


----------



## Manchanification

*New LG owner*

Hello.

Just got my first ever leopard gecko on Saturday. She seems to be doing ok so far, a bit shy, but she hasn't eaten yet. I know the stress of the move can put them off their food for a bit, but does anyone have suggestions on how to get her eating or is it just a case of waiting?


----------



## Artisan

Manchanification said:


> Hello.
> 
> Just got my first ever leopard gecko on Saturday. She seems to be doing ok so far, a bit shy, but she hasn't eaten yet. I know the stress of the move can put them off their food for a bit, but does anyone have suggestions on how to get her eating or is it just a case of waiting?


Some leos will eat first night...some will take a week or two to get their barings and settle in. Providing your temps are ok and measured with a digital thermometer rather then an analogue one....then just give him/her time : victory:


----------



## Artisan

labmad said:


> thanks pal
> 
> just gotta start saving now for more vivs and other leo purchases lol - although I have 2 empty vivs ....for now :lol2:


Oooh I just finished another 2 vivs yesterday for future holdbacks. Have another 7 to do though but not in a rush for them. I always like to have a few ready to plug and go .....just so they're there


----------



## labmad

The 2 vivs i have that are empty may not be empty for much longer lol....watch this space


----------



## Manchanification

Artisan said:


> Some leos will eat first night...some will take a week or two to get their barings and settle in. Providing your temps are ok and measured with a digital thermometer rather then an analogue one....then just give him/her time : victory:


 Ahh that's great thanks. The warm end is at around 29 degrees, so I think it should be ok


----------



## labmad

Manchanification said:


> Ahh that's great thanks. The warm end is at around 29 degrees, so I think it should be ok


A bit too cool matey - ideally youwant warm end approx 33-35 and you will find it may start to pick up a bit - they also need warmer temps to digest their food etc ....

Keep mine at 34 ish and they seem happy as a pig in s**t


----------



## DragonFish66

labmad said:


> thanks pal
> 
> just gotta start saving now for more vivs and other leo purchases lol - although I have 2 empty vivs ....for now :lol2:


Haha one is never enough :lol2: I'm in the same boat :lol2: 
I've got most of the new setups sorted just need to get at least another 6 stats and have a good save for the summer cant wait 
Still not 100% on what i'm after but deff after a Super Snow and a few others may be a raptor and w&y with more on the list :gasp:
I need some more males through need to have a good think on what will go best with the ones i've got


----------



## Manchanification

labmad said:


> A bit too cool matey - ideally youwant warm end approx 33-35 and you will find it may start to pick up a bit - they also need warmer temps to digest their food etc ....
> 
> Keep mine at 34 ish and they seem happy as a pig in s**t


Oh really? The majority of care sheets I've read say 28-30, 32 max, but I'll turn the stat up a notch and see how things go. Thanks again for the advice.


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

Manchanification said:


> Oh really? The majority of care sheets I've read say 28-30, 32 max, but I'll turn the stat up a notch and see how things go. Thanks again for the advice.


Yup, all mine have their stats set to 35C


----------



## Marcia

35c is a tad to hot in my opinion. I wouldn't go higher than 33c 


Sent from my iPhone inside my human vivarium


----------



## Artisan

labmad said:


> The 2 vivs i have that are empty may not be empty for much longer lol....watch this space


You BETTER pm me! :gasp:


----------



## Artisan

Manchanification said:


> Ahh that's great thanks. The warm end is at around 29 degrees, so I think it should be ok


You do need higher. I keep mine at 34/35c. People are leaning towards this temp now as it seems to increase appetite, activity etc.

29 IMO is too low, if the temps are too low then a leo wont eat as it will regurge, get sick, wont be able to digest it's food properly etc : victory:


----------



## Manchanification

Yeah, have turned it up now so its around 33 atm


----------



## Marcia

I'm more of a Fahrenheit person than a Celsius one  so as long as my temps are around 89F-91F, I'm happy 


Sent from my iPhone inside my human vivarium


----------



## labmad

Artisan said:


> You BETTER pm me! :gasp:


 :lol2::Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:

don't worry my little oracle :lol2: I will still be coming over for that coffee and a purchase of something nice :lol2:


----------



## Artisan

labmad said:


> :lol2::Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:
> 
> don't worry my little oracle :lol2: I will still be coming over for that coffee and a purchase of something nice :lol2:


I don't care if you have any of mine....I just WANNA KNOW WHAT YOU'RE GETTING! :lol2:


----------



## Manchanification

Artisan said:


> You do need higher. I keep mine at 34/35c. People are leaning towards this temp now as it seems to increase appetite, activity etc.
> 
> 29 IMO is too low, if the temps are too low then a leo wont eat as it will regurge, get sick, wont be able to digest it's food properly etc : victory:



She's just had a couple of crickets this evening, so thanks again for the advice.


----------



## Artisan

Manchanification said:


> She's just had a couple of crickets this evening, so thanks again for the advice.


Great stuff


----------



## alessia

*Emergencyyyyy*

hey guys, im new to this forum thing but i was really hoping to find some assurance that my gecko could be okay, see my gecko, Pedro, got into some liquified wax thinkin it was water... is he gonna be okay?!?!?


----------



## bigdan110

alessia said:


> hey guys, im new to this forum thing but i was really hoping to find some assurance that my gecko could be okay, see my gecko, Pedro, got into some liquified wax thinkin it was water... is he gonna be okay?!?!?


With such little info I don't think anyone could say anything other than take it to the vets. By liquefied wax to you mean melted wax ? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## BretJordan

Mine fluctuate depending on the room temp. But my Leos are 31-35C Depending on time of day. (Diablo and Ember) 

Loki has 34-35 day around 26-29 Night time although may keep his on constantly like Diablo and Ember. I think the night/day isn't necessary if i'm correct? 




*Anyways went to feed Ember as she's a fussy eater and will only eat if i drop a mealie in front of her and they both came straight to the glass.  *

]

*Chomping a Mealie*



*At the glass*



*And had enough*







Finally got to handle him/her! Was so cute I got him out he was a bit skittish to start with but soon settled down. Just sat in my hand and curled himself up in the palm of my hand. Was so cute and can actually see how much he has grown and his colour has developed! 

*Not a baby anymore!*





*Him curled up in my hand. Look how cute he is :flrt: *






Thanks, Bret.


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

Any ideas on how to handle a really untame leo? My other two will let me get them out and will run on my hands but I can't even get her out I just my hand in near her for a few minutes and pick her up but then she just thrashes and wriggles away and I really don't want her getting hurt or running off if I get her out, any advice would be amazing


----------



## bigdan110

indigo_rock_girl said:


> Any ideas on how to handle a really untame leo? My other two will let me get them out and will run on my hands but I can't even get her out I just my hand in near her for a few minutes and pick her up but then she just thrashes and wriggles away and I really don't want her getting hurt or running off if I get her out, any advice would be amazing


YouTube has several videos for this ..... but the principle is basically get them used to ur sent/sight in viv by placeing ur hand inside for 10/20mins a day whilst he/she is active.this should be done for at least 2weeks. The gecko's curiosity will eventually get the better of it and you can start hand walking it . You can offer a waxworm as a treat to temp them out tho I wouldn't do it often. Some will take longer than others its just perseverance. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Some deliveries today


























Imagine this plus the two normal hides he has in his current viv. Any suggestions? Point anything out if you see it.

I have a question. How can I safely attach the play stix to the shelf as a walk way? 


Sent from my ST25i using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

KingRedbeardI said:


> Some deliveries today
> 
> image
> image
> image
> 
> Imagine this plus the two normal hides he has in his current viv. Any suggestions? Point anything out if you see it.
> 
> I have a question. How can I safely attach the play stix to the shelf as a walk way?
> 
> 
> Sent from my ST25i using Tapatalk



Love love love. If you can't bend it to fit then people screw them to their shelves or even few brackets on side of viv to lean the stix against and hold weight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

BretJordan said:


> Mine fluctuate depending on the room temp. But my Leos are 31-35C Depending on time of day. (Diablo and Ember)
> 
> 
> 
> Loki has 34-35 day around 26-29 Night time although may keep his on constantly like Diablo and Ember. I think the night/day isn't necessary if i'm correct?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Anyways went to feed Ember as she's a fussy eater and will only eat if i drop a mealie in front of her and they both came straight to the glass.  *
> 
> 
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/8-2.jpg]image[/URL]]
> 
> 
> 
> *Chomping a Mealie*
> 
> 
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/9-2.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> *At the glass*
> 
> 
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/10-2.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> *And had enough*
> 
> 
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/3-2.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got to handle him/her! Was so cute I got him out he was a bit skittish to start with but soon settled down. Just sat in my hand and curled himself up in the palm of my hand. Was so cute and can actually see how much he has grown and his colour has developed!
> 
> 
> 
> *Not a baby anymore!*
> 
> 
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/2-2.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/5-2.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> *Him curled up in my hand. Look how cute he is :flrt: *
> 
> 
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/4-2.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/1-2.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Bret.



Just so jealous of you having such amazing morphs. How much did ember cost u 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flashpoint66

*How to find a leopard gecko breeder in NW London?*

I'm new and want to buy a leopard gecko as a pet from a reputable breeder. I live in London NW8 and ideally want to visit the breeder to choose and collect, so I'm trying to find someone local. I've drawn a blank through Google so any advice/introductions would be great. Thank you


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

flashpoint66 said:


> I'm new and want to buy a leopard gecko as a pet from a reputable breeder. I live in London NW8 and ideally want to visit the breeder to choose and collect, so I'm trying to find someone local. I've drawn a blank through Google so any advice/introductions would be great. Thank you


Check the classified section on here, a lot of breeder will courier at your expense


----------



## Mr Chad

Bret I'm loving your new additions, where you get them from?

I'd love a diablo blanco.


----------



## retrobangs

A few updates of the gang as they've all been a bit slow and hibernatey recently but now slowly everyone is becoming more chipper. 

Alura - tug/mack snow

































Leeloo - SHCT 

































Chief - High yellow lavender banded


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beckyj

What size mealies does everyone feed? I thought the regular ones I'd been getting looked small, so I ordered some giant ones and they look huge! I'm worried they're too big!


----------



## Mr Chad

I use giant and you can tell the difference between them and the regular ones. Certainly not an issue though, as they're nowhere near to morio worms and they all chomp down on those no problems.


----------



## Artisan

flashpoint66 said:


> I'm new and want to buy a leopard gecko as a pet from a reputable breeder. I live in London NW8 and ideally want to visit the breeder to choose and collect, so I'm trying to find someone local. I've drawn a blank through Google so any advice/introductions would be great. Thank you


If you are on facebook there are plenty of leo groups where the breeders hang out and also a great leos for sale group called (astonishingly enough) Leopard geckos for sale uk : victory:


----------



## BretJordan

Mr Chad said:


> Bret I'm loving your new additions, where you get them from?
> 
> I'd love a diablo blanco.


Hey Chad! Been hiding again? :lol2:

I've had them for a while have you not seen them yet? I've had them since the last IHS Show of last year. 

The orange is a Extreme Sunglow she's named Ember.


The Diablo is a Diablo Blanco Snow 50% Het Giant. Hasn't got a name yet but a girl at work suggested Casper. And thought it was pretty fitting + kinda Unisex i guess as he is unsexed still  

When i first got him.



Now, he looks massive on this photo but he isn't actually that big! Nothing compared to Loki anyway haha.





retrobangs said:


> Just so jealous of you having such amazing morphs. How much did ember cost u
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ermmm If i remember rightly Ember was £75? May have been more but I can't quite remember :/ Sorry but i know she was 70+ :lol2: the diablo was £90 :O But the guy i bought him off I keep in contact with he's a great guy and loves seeing how you're getting on with his babies! 

So what does everyone think about calling him/her Casper? 

Bret.


----------



## KingRedbeardI

BretJordan said:


> Hey Chad! Been hiding again? :lol2:
> 
> I've had them for a while have you not seen them yet? I've had them since the last IHS Show of last year.
> 
> The orange is a Extreme Sunglow she's named Ember.
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/IMG_0858.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> The Diablo is a Diablo Blanco Snow 50% Het Giant. Hasn't got a name yet but a girl at work suggested Casper. And thought it was pretty fitting + kinda Unisex i guess as he is unsexed still
> 
> When i first got him.
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/IMG_0867.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Now, he looks massive on this photo but he isn't actually that big! Nothing compared to Loki anyway haha.
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/5-2.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> Ermmm If i remember rightly Ember was £75? May have been more but I can't quite remember :/ Sorry but i know she was 70+ :lol2: the diablo was £90 :O But the guy i bought him off I keep in contact with he's a great guy and loves seeing how you're getting on with his babies!
> 
> So what does everyone think about calling him/her Casper?
> 
> Bret.


Casper is a boy 

Sent from my ST25i using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

Hey all,

A lot of u prob know me by now and I've not needed a health thread for aggges. I'm waiting to get some poop samples to vets this week and whilst I do I want some more advice - I'm more experienced as an owner now but I know some of you have been Leo keeping for years. 

I've got a new boy. Three weeks now, in quarantine so all safe. He eats and poops fine. Finally. Three weeks in. The girls have not had contact with him. Three geckos three separate vivs. Temps all good and no changes in environment. Since he came my greedy one stopped eating at all. Three weeks and not one mealie or even the offer of a waxie. Her poops are a lot smaller than usual and mush less offer. She appears healthy. From pics I've taken and sent to mates and Ron Tremper she or the other do not appear to be ovulating. Now my other girl has stopped eating in the last week - same thing with tiny poops. Again looks and acts healthy as pie. Happy to come out. They always come out one at a time. 

We've cleaned vivs. Checked temps. Bought new mealies. Nothing has changed and this is not usual especially for my greedy one. 

Lost of people have agreed the look healthy and are not ovulating. Any advice or experience. Also my room temp for them is at a good steady temp so again no issue. I'm perplexed and worried. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingRedbeardI

retrobangs said:


> Hey all,
> 
> A lot of u prob know me by now and I've not needed a health thread for aggges. I'm waiting to get some poop samples to vets this week and whilst I do I want some more advice - I'm more experienced as an owner now but I know some of you have been Leo keeping for years.
> 
> I've got a new boy. Three weeks now, in quarantine so all safe. He eats and poops fine. Finally. Three weeks in. The girls have not had contact with him. Three geckos three separate vivs. Temps all good and no changes in environment. Since he came my greedy one stopped eating at all. Three weeks and not one mealie or even the offer of a waxie. Her poops are a lot smaller than usual and mush less offer. She appears healthy. From pics I've taken and sent to mates and Ron Tremper she or the other do not appear to be ovulating. Now my other girl has stopped eating in the last week - same thing with tiny poops. Again looks and acts healthy as pie. Happy to come out. They always come out one at a time.
> 
> We've cleaned vivs. Checked temps. Bought new mealies. Nothing has changed and this is not usual especially for my greedy one.
> 
> Lost of people have agreed the look healthy and are not ovulating. Any advice or experience. Also my room temp for them is at a good steady temp so again no issue. I'm perplexed and worried.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine stopped eating this past week too, tried him with crickets and mealworms every night for the past week or so and he wouldn't take them. Last night at about 2am I tried one last time and he ate about 8 meal worms finally. Still active, climbing all over the place, temps are fine etc. so the only thing I can think of is maybe the cold weather was so affecting him somehow o.o

Sent from my ST25i using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdan110

BretJordan said:


> Hey Chad! Been hiding again? :lol2:
> 
> I've had them for a while have you not seen them yet? I've had them since the last IHS Show of last year.
> 
> The orange is a Extreme Sunglow she's named Ember.
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/IMG_0858.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> The Diablo is a Diablo Blanco Snow 50% Het Giant. Hasn't got a name yet but a girl at work suggested Casper. And thought it was pretty fitting + kinda Unisex i guess as he is unsexed still
> 
> When i first got him.
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/IMG_0867.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Now, he looks massive on this photo but he isn't actually that big! Nothing compared to Loki anyway haha.
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/5-2.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> Ermmm If i remember rightly Ember was £75? May have been more but I can't quite remember :/ Sorry but i know she was 70+ :lol2: the diablo was £90 :O But the guy i bought him off I keep in contact with he's a great guy and loves seeing how you're getting on with his babies!
> 
> So what does everyone think about calling him/her Casper?
> 
> Bret.


If memory serves me you cant have hets for giants. Same as you cant have hets for snows. They are either normal, giant 1set of giant genes or super giant 2sets of giant genes.?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Neoki

Quite a few leo owners are stating that their leos have stopped eating....

sent from Galaxy S2


----------



## bigdan110

Neoki said:


> Quite a few leo owners are stating that their leos have stopped eating....
> 
> sent from Galaxy S2


Must be a gecko conspiracy 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Neoki

Haha. Dan do i know you lol

sent from Galaxy S2


----------



## bigdan110

Neoki said:


> Haha. Dan do i know you lol
> 
> sent from Galaxy S2


Uhhhh not that I know of ???

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Artisan

Some pics from the latest weigh in of my mack snow Valentina....she is officially IMMENSE at 113g now. Sorry for not the greatest of pics....she was a right fidget.


----------



## jodiecaine

Artisan wow she is officially amazing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BK80

Artisan said:


> Some pics from the latest weigh in of my mack snow Valentina....she is officially IMMENSE at 113g now. Sorry for not the greatest of pics....she was a right fidget.
> 
> http://s1208.photobucket.com/user/r...76999566222_1450467292_n_zps3bdcc18a.jpg.htmlimage
> 
> http://s1208.photobucket.com/user/r...279136232675_271862780_n_zps0860a3a2.jpg.htmlimage


Wowzers Rach, she a big girl indeed. Absolutely gorgeous too. :flrt:


----------



## BK80

I have a young lady who is ovulating right now (2 large tell-tale shadows underneath her). She is just over a year old and weighs around 75G. I put my male Polky in with her and they bred like crazy... I swear i saw them smoking cigarettes afterwards, lol.

So what i want to know is, when an ovulating female breeds, does she become pregnant every time, like some other species? If so, how long will it take her to lay her eggs?

I have an incubating tub of perlite and water mix in a spot that is heated to 88F (for males) ready for any eggs :2thumb:

Edit: Just to make sure. Could an experienced breeder please confirm that these markings under her body are indeed the signs of ovulation? Thanks


----------



## BK80

My beautiful Juno. Those big eyes are so pretty. She's a tame little sweetheart. She loves to sit and watch TV with me 




























:flrt:


----------



## jodiecaine

^^^ those eyes wow ^^^


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BretJordan

KingRedbeardI said:


> Casper is a boy
> 
> Sent from my ST25i using Tapatalk


I know but I still think it suits him  (Say him for now) :lol2:



retrobangs said:


> Hey all,
> 
> A lot of u prob know me by now and I've not needed a health thread for aggges. I'm waiting to get some poop samples to vets this week and whilst I do I want some more advice - I'm more experienced as an owner now but I know some of you have been Leo keeping for years.
> 
> I've got a new boy. Three weeks now, in quarantine so all safe. He eats and poops fine. Finally. Three weeks in. The girls have not had contact with him. Three geckos three separate vivs. Temps all good and no changes in environment. Since he came my greedy one stopped eating at all. Three weeks and not one mealie or even the offer of a waxie. Her poops are a lot smaller than usual and mush less offer. She appears healthy. From pics I've taken and sent to mates and Ron Tremper she or the other do not appear to be ovulating. Now my other girl has stopped eating in the last week - same thing with tiny poops. Again looks and acts healthy as pie. Happy to come out. They always come out one at a time.
> 
> We've cleaned vivs. Checked temps. Bought new mealies. Nothing has changed and this is not usual especially for my greedy one.
> 
> Lost of people have agreed the look healthy and are not ovulating. Any advice or experience. Also my room temp for them is at a good steady temp so again no issue. I'm perplexed and worried.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's not only you A few people are reporting the same. Very strange must be the weather its a bit hit and miss at the moment. 



bigdan110 said:


> If memory serves me you cant have hets for giants. Same as you cant have hets for snows. They are either normal, giant 1set of giant genes or super giant 2sets of giant genes.?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


It was his father that was a giant so i assume his mother wasn't so does he not have a 50% chance to become giant. 




Artisan said:


> Some pics from the latest weigh in of my mack snow Valentina....she is officially IMMENSE at 113g now. Sorry for not the greatest of pics....she was a right fidget.
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/1616732_206276999566222_1450467292_n_zps3bdcc18a.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/1616762_206279136232675_271862780_n_zps0860a3a2.jpg]image[/URL]


What a stunner! 

On other news, It's my 20th today!  

And look what i got from my parents and my lovely girlfriend!!



Gonna have another mess around on it in a minute! Will upload photos later/tomorrow! 

Bret.


----------



## DragonFish66

retrobangs said:


> Hey all,
> 
> A lot of u prob know me by now and I've not needed a health thread for aggges. I'm waiting to get some poop samples to vets this week and whilst I do I want some more advice - I'm more experienced as an owner now but I know some of you have been Leo keeping for years.
> 
> I've got a new boy. Three weeks now, in quarantine so all safe. He eats and poops fine. Finally. Three weeks in. The girls have not had contact with him. Three geckos three separate vivs. Temps all good and no changes in environment. Since he came my greedy one stopped eating at all. Three weeks and not one mealie or even the offer of a waxie. Her poops are a lot smaller than usual and mush less offer. She appears healthy. From pics I've taken and sent to mates and Ron Tremper she or the other do not appear to be ovulating. Now my other girl has stopped eating in the last week - same thing with tiny poops. Again looks and acts healthy as pie. Happy to come out. They always come out one at a time.
> 
> We've cleaned vivs. Checked temps. Bought new mealies. Nothing has changed and this is not usual especially for my greedy one.
> 
> Lost of people have agreed the look healthy and are not ovulating. Any advice or experience. Also my room temp for them is at a good steady temp so again no issue. I'm perplexed and worried.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All mine bar one has nearly stopped eating for about 3 weeks now i just put it down to time of year there all still lively, fat tails and no weight loss so i had a weigh in before 

Normal 68g was 64g in Nov
Shct 82g was 71g in Nov
Sh het bell 65g was 61g in Nov
Hypo tug snow 65g was 61g in Nov
Tremper super snow 32g was 25g in Nov
Aptorglow is the only pig atm 42g she was 20g mid December

I assume the bigger ones slow down anyway when there near adult size anyway


----------



## Marcia

Don't worry too much. Every year around October/November, my lot don't eat as much. They're all starting to eat like pigs again now  




Sent from my iPhone inside my human vivarium


----------



## KingRedbeardI

BretJordan said:


> I know but I still think it suits him  (Say him for now) :lol2:


Same with me I named my dude Smaug but now im sure he's a she. Hahaha



Sent from my ST25i using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdan110

BretJordan said:


> I know but I still think it suits him  (Say him for now) :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not only you A few people are reporting the same. Very strange must be the weather its a bit hit and miss at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> It was his father that was a giant so i assume his mother wasn't so does he not have a 50% chance to become giant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a stunner!
> 
> On other news, It's my 20th today!
> 
> And look what i got from my parents and my lovely girlfriend!!
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/40C1D90F-57AF-482A-B107-37A6E423A98B.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Gonna have another mess around on it in a minute! Will upload photos later/tomorrow!
> 
> Bret.


He does in theory yes but then hes a possible giant. you would probably know he was heading that way fairly soon after hatching have seen videos/blogs that show differences as thay hatch like enlarged heads/longer body's than clutch mates as well as a weight difference. how old us he and how much does he weigh? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

DragonFish66 said:


> All mine bar one has nearly stopped eating for about 3 weeks now i just put it down to time of year there all still lively, fat tails and no weight loss so i had a weigh in before
> 
> Normal 68g was 64g in Nov
> Shct 82g was 71g in Nov
> Sh het bell 65g was 61g in Nov
> Hypo tug snow 65g was 61g in Nov
> Tremper super snow 32g was 25g in Nov
> Aptorglow is the only pig atm 42g she was 20g mid December
> 
> I assume the bigger ones slow down anyway when there near adult size anyway



Thanks. I've had a few g weight loss. Only girls though. The boy has started eating. Girls still completely off but active and looking healthy. So confusing sometimes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

BUMP




retrobangs said:


> Hi all reptile lovers :welcome:,
> 
> I thoroughly enjoyed last years vivarium day, my blog and page would not be what they were without peoples support when I began as a hobbyist and involvement now. I have seen some amazing vivariums for all kinds of reptiles and so I wants to have another day to share these pictures and creations. To give people a week to submit and join in* Vivarium Day will be next Sunday 2nd February.*
> 
> *Please do get involved *whether you have lizards, snakes, tarantulas, a tortoise or another exotic, all of peoples creations are awesome to see and could provide other hobbyists with great ideas and better another reptiles home.
> 
> *To submit:*
> 
> *Message me on the blog* - retrobangsandhergeckos there is a little envelop icon above the blog picture of the top left hand side of the page - plus you can like and/or follow the blog and see a variety of other content.
> 
> *Message me on the page* - Retro Gecko - I can be messaged just like any other facebook user - plus you can like the page and see a variety of other content, some will be duplicated from the blog but a lot of followers submissions are only shared on the platform which they are on.
> 
> *Message me on the forum* - retrobangs - you can send me a link to where your pictures are if you can't message them
> *
> All submissions will be credited to the owner and if you have your own page, group or website I will be more than happy to share this too
> *
> I look forward to seeing your reptiles homes :flrt:






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

Helped my friend build this for her new little leo Aphrodite last night, hopefully she'll be joining the forum soon


----------



## KingRedbeardI

GoodbyeCourage said:


> Helped my friend build this for her new little leo Aphrodite last night, hopefully she'll be joining the forum soon
> image


Looks just like Smaug from behind, any idea what morph she got? 
Figured none of you have probably seen mine since I uploaded the pic thats used in my signature so I'll get some pics when I stick him in his new viv next week


----------



## tremerz97

The setup for my leos 

one of the occupants


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

KingRedbeardI said:


> Looks just like Smaug from behind, any idea what morph she got?
> Figured none of you have probably seen mine since I uploaded the pic thats used in my signature so I'll get some pics when I stick him in his new viv next week


She's a little sunglow
Planning to add some shelves and stuff to my lots vivs soon. How's the new viv going?


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

I decided to keep one of my leos, Storm the supernow, I will post some pictures of her later.

Hopefully Nova (the wild one that needs the most work) is going to my boyfriends friend who has a lot of history with reptiles but if not I was wondering if any of you lot would be interested in her? She can come with or without the viv I just REALLY want her to go to a good home and you guys are the best so...


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

indigo_rock_girl said:


> I decided to keep one of my leos, Storm the supernow, I will post some pictures of her later.
> 
> Hopefully Nova (the wild one that needs the most work) is going to my boyfriends friend who has a lot of history with reptiles but if not I was wondering if any of you lot would be interested in her? She can come with or without the viv I just REALLY want her to go to a good home and you guys are the best so...


I was looking at your Leo's earlier in the classifieds and was pretty gutted you decided to keep storm as I love super snows but there never seem to be any available What morph is Nova? I think I was interested in the tremper if that's her?


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

GoodbyeCourage said:


> I was looking at your Leo's earlier in the classifieds and was pretty gutted you decided to keep storm as I love super snows but there never seem to be any available What morph is Nova? I think I was interested in the tremper if that's her?


Nova is the bold stripe not the albino tremper jungle het eclipse (mouthful of a name haha) Toby the albino is still available though and money isn't the most important thing I'd rather sell then for less and know they are going to a good home 

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

indigo_rock_girl said:


> Nova is the bold stripe not the albino tremper jungle het eclipse (mouthful of a name haha) Toby the albino is still available though and money isn't the most important thing I'd rather sell then for less and know they are going to a good home
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


Didn't realise Toby was a boy doh! I'm looking for more girls to eventually add to my breeding group, I'd be more than happy to take on Nova if you still need a place for her and if you wouldn't mind the possibility of her being bred at some point in the future, although of course if you're not comfortable with that then I'd be more than happy to keep her as just a pet She is a gorgeous little girl :flrt:


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

GoodbyeCourage said:


> Didn't realise Toby was a boy doh! I'm looking for more girls to eventually add to my breeding group, I'd be more than happy to take on Nova if you still need a place for her and if you wouldn't mind the possibility of her being bred at some point in the future, although of course if you're not comfortable with that then I'd be more than happy to keep her as just a pet She is a gorgeous little girl :flrt:


Do you need the viv? PM me and we can discuss it more  

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

Thought I'd show some photos of Storm:






Then I put her back in her viv and 5 minutes later I saw this:


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

Some photo's of Toby, he is just about to shed so is slightly dull in these photos:


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

Nova, only got one photo of her as she was in a mood and after this photo tried her hardest to get away and as I was about to put her back in her viv she bit me..anyway here she is:


----------



## DragonFish66

retrobangs said:


> Thanks. I've had a few g weight loss. Only girls though. The boy has started eating. Girls still completely off but active and looking healthy. So confusing sometimes
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yer i cant understand it the room temps and lighting is very stable, must be the time of year is built into them despite the conditions


----------



## Neoki

Maplins have a deal for a thermometer for 2.99 

sent from Galaxy S2


----------



## AilsaM

Wow this thread is still going, I started it way back in Feb last year :notworthy:


----------



## BretJordan

KingRedbeardI said:


> Same with me I named my dude Smaug but now im sure he's a she. Hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ST25i using Tapatalk


Haha! Oh well hey? Can always change it I suppose. 



bigdan110 said:


> He does in theory yes but then hes a possible giant. you would probably know he was heading that way fairly soon after hatching have seen videos/blogs that show differences as thay hatch like enlarged heads/longer body's than clutch mates as well as a weight difference. how old us he and how much does he weigh?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


I'm unsure of age I bought him/her at the last IHS Show and he was very small youngster. I'll try and find out and get a weigh in it is about time as I've had him a few months now. They all need weighing tbh. 



indigo_rock_girl said:


> Nova, only got one photo of her as she was in a mood and after this photo tried her hardest to get away and as I was about to put her back in her viv she bit me..anyway here she is:
> [URL=http://i1373.photobucket.com/albums/ag384/indidoodah/IMG_0297_zps09ceda64.jpg]image[/URL]


Oh dear, hope the bite didn't hurt. I was being a sissy girl about being bit by my Diablo and he's only a baby.. Although I go to work and cut and scar myself all the time? Lmao.. Man Logic? 




AilsaM said:


> Wow this thread is still going, I started it way back in Feb last year :notworthy:


Yes AlisaM! It's the most active thread on here I'm sure of it! Why don't you join in! A great community going here with lots of advice and help. 

Oh and thank you for making this thread! : victory:

Bret.


----------



## Artisan

BretJordan said:


> Yes AlisaM! It's the most active thread on here I'm sure of it! Why don't you join in! A great community going here with lots of advice and help.
> 
> Oh and thank you for making this thread! : victory:
> 
> Bret.


Haha...Ailsa started this thread when she was thinking about getting a leo....she's still thinking about it! she seriously needs to make a decision on this - and GET ONE and join in the fun!


----------



## DragonFish66

AilsaM said:


> Wow this thread is still going, I started it way back in Feb last year :notworthy:


And how many pages did you have to go through to catch up :Na_Na_Na_Na: :lol2:
I say you need equal geckos to snakes!!! :whistling2:


----------



## Neoki

AilsaM get a leo 

sent from Galaxy S2


----------



## DragonFish66

There you go you have been out voted its settled :Na_Na_Na_Na: :lol2: When are you getting your new leo ? and if you don't have room i know where 2 corns can go :mf_dribble: :lol2:


----------



## BretJordan

I know and I thought she ended up buying one! MAKE THE MOVE! Get one and join in! 

Subliminal messages. C'mon you know you want too! 

:flrt:


_*Nikon D3200 DSLR Pics!! Sorry they aren't the best I messed around for 20 mins before work the other day. (Auto setting, Gotta learn about manual yet. Still alright though)*_​
*Loki - Wild Type/Normal (Maybe High Yellow, Unsure) - Male**



Ember - Extreme Sunglow - Female












Casper - Diablo Blanco Snow Poss Giant - Unsexed*








*Still can't get Caspers Red eyes on photo they just look black.. 

Ember is extremely photogenic I never knew! And you can finally see her true colours with this camera  

Loki was being grumps and sleepy so I left him alone. Will bug him tomorrow when I clean him out :')

Thanks, Bret.*


----------



## Mr Chad

Good looking pics there mate, cant wait till you learn all the settings lol

I'm undecided on if i want to give breeding a go this year, They're at good weights and healthy. All around 18 months (Think Sheldon is a bit older) 

Also unsure of what pairing, genetically Amy would be the best to make use of that snow gene. 

My main concern is that Sheldon is a bit of a bully, I've had him together supervised with Bernie and he was like a bull in a china shop trying to get close to her - wham bam thank you mam style. Bernie was not a happy girl.

Do they generally settle and this is an initial thing, or is there a danger he could hurt them? I'm not going to risk it if that's the case. 

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Marcia

Mr Chad said:


> Good looking pics there mate, cant wait till you learn all the settings lol
> 
> 
> 
> I'm undecided on if i want to give breeding a go this year, They're at good weights and healthy. All around 18 months (Think Sheldon is a bit older)
> 
> 
> 
> Also unsure of what pairing, genetically Amy would be the best to make use of that snow gene.
> 
> 
> 
> My main concern is that Sheldon is a bit of a bully, I've had him together supervised with Bernie and he was like a bull in a china shop trying to get close to her - wham bam thank you mam style. Bernie was not a happy girl.
> 
> 
> 
> Do they generally settle and this is an initial thing, or is there a danger he could hurt them? I'm not going to risk it if that's the case.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice!



There is always a risk, pairings should always be supervised. Recently, I've seen a picture of a female gecko who nearly had her eye ripped out by a randy male. 




Sent from my iPhone inside my human vivarium


----------



## retrobangs

Marcia said:


> There is always a risk, pairings should always be supervised. Recently, I've seen a picture of a female gecko who nearly had her eye ripped out by a randy male.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone inside my human vivarium



I saw this in fb too. Really painful and def made me certain I want advice from a load of breeders before attempting any breeding 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

See below. If I don't get more than the 4 submissions so far will extend for another week till the 9th. I want it to be a great way to share and gain ideas, inspiration. 

Hi all reptile lovers :welcome:,



I thoroughly enjoyed last years vivarium day, my blog and page would not be what they were without peoples support when I began as a hobbyist and involvement now. I have seen some amazing vivariums for all kinds of reptiles and so I wants to have another day to share these pictures and creations. To give people a week to submit and join in Vivarium Day will be next Sunday 2nd February.



Please do get involved whether you have lizards, snakes, tarantulas, a tortoise or another exotic, all of peoples creations are awesome to see and could provide other hobbyists with great ideas and better another reptiles home.



To submit:



Message me on the blog - www.retrobangsandhergeckos.tumblr.com - there is a little envelop icon above the blog picture of the top left hand side of the page - plus you can like and/or follow the blog and see a variety of other content.



Message me on the page - Retro Gecko www.facebook.com/retrogeck - I can be messaged just like any other facebook user - plus you can like the page and see a variety of other content, some will be duplicated from the blog but a lot of followers submissions are only shared on the platform which they are on.



Message me on the forum - retrobangs - you can send me a link to where your pictures are if you can't message them



All submissions will be credited to the owner and if you have your own page, group or website I will be more than happy to share this too 



I look forward to seeing your reptiles homes :flrt:




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marcia

retrobangs said:


> I saw this in fb too. Really painful and def made me certain I want advice from a load of breeders before attempting any breeding
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Shows how quickly things can go wrong  I haven't had any problems with pairing up so far


Sent from my iPhone inside my human vivarium


----------



## retrobangs

Marcia said:


> Shows how quickly things can go wrong  I haven't had any problems with pairing up so far
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone inside my human vivarium



Yea scary and said for poor little Leo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marcia

retrobangs said:


> Yea scary and said for poor little Leo
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thankfully her eye is now sorted. Luckily she had a good vet 


Sent from my iPhone inside my human vivarium


----------



## tremerz97

Anyone else use sand/soil mix for their leos? 
Seems to be working well for me!!


----------



## AilsaM

Artisan said:


> Haha...Ailsa started this thread when she was thinking about getting a leo....she's still thinking about it! she seriously needs to make a decision on this - and GET ONE and join in the fun!


I know that was the plan when I started the thread :blush:



DragonFish66 said:


> And how many pages did you have to go through to catch up :Na_Na_Na_Na: :lol2:
> I say you need equal geckos to snakes!!! :whistling2:


Equal snakes to geckos, heck I'd need a bigger house :lol2:



DragonFish66 said:


> There you go you have been out voted its settled :Na_Na_Na_Na: :lol2: When are you getting your new leo ? and if you don't have room i know where 2 corns can go :mf_dribble: :lol2:


How many times have I told you dear, you can't have them :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## DragonFish66

Well i've been bad and been tempted :lol2: My 1st buy of 2014 leo wise (got to put a deposit down yet) is :mf_dribble: couldn't resist :lol2:

A Hybino het eclipse poss giant :2thumb:


----------



## retrobangs

DragonFish66 said:


> Well i've been bad and been tempted :lol2: My 1st buy of 2014 leo wise (got to put a deposit down yet) is :mf_dribble: couldn't resist :lol2:
> 
> A Hybino het eclipse poss giant :2thumb:
> 
> image



Well she's a little stunner I can understand why 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## labmad

cant remember if I said I have 2 newbies arriving mid feb on the next courier run 

a Giant Sunglow (male) and a female Atomic Tangerine 66% het rainwater 

nots me lot for a while until I save up and buy more vivs as I only have 4 and they are all taken now


----------



## retrobangs

labmad said:


> cant remember if I said I have 2 newbies arriving mid feb on the next courier run
> 
> a Giant Sunglow (male) and a female Atomic Tangerine 66% het rainwater
> 
> nots me lot for a while until I save up and buy more vivs as I only have 4 and they are all taken now



Ahhhh no fair lol you have any pics yet? I just replied to ya fb msg. In went into other on my message box which means I can only see on comp. message me on page if ya need me in a hurry 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## geordiedream

If this works this is Loveheart. Will have to sort some pictures of Fudgie later. This pic does not really do her colours justice.


----------



## labmad

retrobangs said:


> Ahhhh no fair lol you have any pics yet? I just replied to ya fb msg. In went into other on my message box which means I can only see on comp. message me on page if ya need me in a hurry
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


only pics I have are on the ladys page who I am buying them off so don't wanna get in trouble for nicking the pics :lol2:

links to her page and my new geckos due to arrive in a couple of weeks

My Giant Sunglow
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...200.1073741909.574260372602483&type=3&theater

My Atomic Tangerine 66%het rainwater
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...200.1073741909.574260372602483&type=3&theater


----------



## JoeJ

there's been some beautiful geckos on this thread anyway here's mine.:2thumb:
male blazing blizzard :










female she's normal i believe :


----------



## geordiedream

Here is Fudgie, any ideas what morph she is ?


----------



## Artisan

Finished my new vivs (just need a few more plants to fill a few spaces)

I decided to go with two 4 foot vivs...and make dividers for them. Cost less then buying separate 2 foots


----------



## Artisan

Also been making moist hides for hatchlings when they arrive.

Been saving LOADS of these new dog food containers. On offer £3 for 4 at wilkinsons the last few weeks....sturdy little tubs with a click on lid


----------



## retrobangs

I have now moved vivarium day to Sunday 9th February 2014 to allow more people to get involved. See below for details. 

Hi all reptile lovers and followers,

I thoroughly enjoyed last years vivarium day, my blog and page would not be what they were without peoples support when I began as a hobbyist and involvement now. I have seen some amazing vivariums for all kinds of reptiles and so I wants to have another day to share these pictures and creations. To give people a week to submit and join in Vivarium Day will be next Sunday 9th February.

Please do get involved whether you have lizards, snakes, tarantulas, a tortoise or another exotic, all of peoples creations are awesome to see and could provide other hobbyists with great ideas and better another reptiles home.

To submit:

Message me on the blog - www.retrobangsandhergeckos.tumblr.com there is a little envelop icon above the blog picture of the top left hand side of the page - plus you can like and/or follow the blog and see a variety of other content, some will be duplicated from here but a lot of followers submissions are only shared on the platform which they are on.

Message me on the page - Retro Gecko - www.facebook.com/retrogeck I can be messaged just like any other facebook user

Message me on the forum - www.reptileforumsuk.co.uk my username is retrobangs

All submissions will be credited to the owner and if you have your own page, group or website I will be more than happy to share this too 

I look forward to seeing your reptiles homes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## labmad

Think i might get my own mealworm colony going - how big a bag or tub do you reckon is good to start with to let them turn to beetles - will prob get them online from someone - so i will order double of the same amount, one to use straight away and the other to just to let them turn to beetles?
Cheers


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

So happy that Nova will be hopefully going to a very loving and good home next Sunday, only Toby left to find a home for was going to sell him to someone I know but then he said he was going to 'get him a friend and breed them right away' :bash: so short story he isn't having Toby, told him numerous times he isn't ready to breed yet and he just won't listen :whip: Toby deserves a loving and good home just like Nova will have!


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

JoeJ said:


> there's been some beautiful geckos on this thread anyway here's mine.:2thumb:
> male blazing blizzard :
> 
> image
> 
> female she's normal i believe :
> 
> image


Really love the blazing blizzard :flrt:


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

Hopefully moving my room around and getting new viv so hopefully it will work out as my two beardies in 6 foot vivs, which will mean the viv exotic just under 4 foot will be empty and planning to use it for storm :flrt:


----------



## jimmer7

Anyone live near bristol who keeps these lovely gecko.


----------



## DragonFish66

retrobangs said:


> Well she's a little stunner I can understand why
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought she would be a good one to go with the Tremper super snow  through haven't looked into what i'll get out of the pairing i'm guessing some hybinos and others :mf_dribble:


----------



## TWreptiles

update on my lot:

minnie: female shtctb


some older pics of her



next up, gollum, bought as a tiny 7g worm (mack eclipse het bell with solid eyes, maybe reverse stripe but it's really broken)




and smaug, mack radar with solid eyes and amazing lavender, hope to pair her with gollum in late 2014 to get some stripey radars and eclipses, and maybe some totals and super radars :2thumb:






more to follow...


----------



## TWreptiles

next up will be my biggest two who i hope to pair late february, if all goes to plan i should have my first eggs and hatchlings :2thumb: lucifer, the crazt tangerine red stripey snake eyed radar, he's probably going to shed tomorrow, his head looks sort of cloudy but this guy is so bright he never really goes ghostly, slowed down on the feeding over winter but's picking up a bit now, best temperament on any of mine, always wants out and is at the front of his tub. and then my newest addition, a w&y bell female (unnamed and open to suggestions :whistling2 who seems to have tangerine and stripe influences which i hope to carry on into the next generation from this pairing, wish me luck :2thumb:

(excuse the mess, he was cleaned yesterday and really does make a mess)



starving for attention whilst taking pictures of gollum

and doing the same with the newbie

that smile


the newbie herself (haven't had many picture opportunities of her yet as i've only had her for less than a week)






hope you lot enjoy


----------



## KingRedbeardI

TWreptiles said:


> update on my lot:
> 
> minnie: female shtctb
> [URL=http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w463/TALWreptiles/DSCF02521_zps739abf4c.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w463/TALWreptiles/DSCF02531_zps46b38f91.jpg]image[/URL]
> some older pics of her
> [URL=http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w463/TALWreptiles/IMG_00571_zps9d2afebf.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w463/TALWreptiles/IMG_00241_zps74a426b9.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> next up, gollum, bought as a tiny 7g worm (mack eclipse het bell with solid eyes, maybe reverse stripe but it's really broken)
> [URL=http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w463/TALWreptiles/image_zps71508298.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w463/TALWreptiles/DSCF02541_zps9a870089.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w463/TALWreptiles/DSCF02581_zps47613d2c.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> and smaug, mack radar with solid eyes and amazing lavender, hope to pair her with gollum in late 2014 to get some stripey radars and eclipses, and maybe some totals and super radars :2thumb:
> [URL=http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w463/TALWreptiles/DSCF02381_zpsf6795c5d.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w463/TALWreptiles/DSCF02391_zpsaf4f7ee3.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w463/TALWreptiles/DSCF02401_zps8f7ea7ec.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w463/TALWreptiles/DSCF02421_zpscb8aed6c.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w463/TALWreptiles/DSCF02411_zpsd4df7a73.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> more to follow...


What a coincidence... I have a female called Smaug too


----------



## retrobangs

TWreptiles said:


> update on my lot:
> 
> 
> 
> minnie: female shtctb
> 
> [URL=http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w463/TALWreptiles/DSCF02521_zps739abf4c.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w463/TALWreptiles/DSCF02531_zps46b38f91.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> some older pics of her
> 
> [URL=http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w463/TALWreptiles/IMG_00571_zps9d2afebf.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w463/TALWreptiles/IMG_00241_zps74a426b9.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> next up, gollum, bought as a tiny 7g worm (mack eclipse het bell with solid eyes, maybe reverse stripe but it's really broken)
> 
> [URL=http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w463/TALWreptiles/image_zps71508298.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w463/TALWreptiles/DSCF02541_zps9a870089.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w463/TALWreptiles/DSCF02581_zps47613d2c.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> and smaug, mack radar with solid eyes and amazing lavender, hope to pair her with gollum in late 2014 to get some stripey radars and eclipses, and maybe some totals and super radars :2thumb:
> 
> [URL=http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w463/TALWreptiles/DSCF02381_zpsf6795c5d.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w463/TALWreptiles/DSCF02391_zpsaf4f7ee3.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w463/TALWreptiles/DSCF02401_zps8f7ea7ec.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w463/TALWreptiles/DSCF02421_zpscb8aed6c.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w463/TALWreptiles/DSCF02411_zpsd4df7a73.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> more to follow...



minnies close up pi always makes me crease up. Gollum has done well (you too) he is lovely size and colour compared to him as 7g


----------



## retrobangs

DragonFish66 said:


> I thought she would be a good one to go with the Tremper super snow  through haven't looked into what i'll get out of the pairing i'm guessing some hybinos and others :mf_dribble:



o0o how exciting, have you been onto the reptile calculator to check it our, it tries to give you all the possibilities providing you give as much info as you can. Have you bred before then?


----------



## TWreptiles

retrobangs said:


> minnies close up pi always makes me crease up. Gollum has done well (you too) he is lovely size and colour compared to him as 7g


well yeah, gollum started up as a lizzy, then lenny, then gollum, not that easy to sex when he was young. most reverse stripes/patternless stripes start of really dark and are sometimes confused with hyper melanistics, but they usually lighten up. the fact the base colour on his back is one solid light yellow and not banded makes me say broken reverse stripe, rather than banded :2thumb:


----------



## DragonFish66

retrobangs said:


> o0o how exciting, have you been onto the reptile calculator to check it our, it tries to give you all the possibilities providing you give as much info as you can. Have you bred before then?


I've only got a partial result as i wasn't able to enter everything results were as long as i used it right :lol2:
25% Mack Snow Hypo (1 Copy) Tremper Albino het Blizzard 
25% Mack Snow Tremper Albino het Blizzard 
25% Mack Snow Hypo (1 Copy) Tremper Albino 
25% Mack Snow Tremper Albino 

Nope haven't bred leos before 1st time this year  but got my first breeding out of the way with snakes last year :2thumb: so it can't be to different, this year its the Shct and hypo tug snow het eclipse :mf_dribble:


----------



## retrobangs

DragonFish66 said:


> I've only got a partial result as i wasn't able to enter everything results were as long as i used it right :lol2:
> 25% Mack Snow Hypo (1 Copy) Tremper Albino het Blizzard
> 25% Mack Snow Tremper Albino het Blizzard
> 25% Mack Snow Hypo (1 Copy) Tremper Albino
> 25% Mack Snow Tremper Albino
> 
> Nope haven't bred leos before 1st time this year  but got my first breeding out of the way with snakes last year :2thumb: so it can't be to different, this year its the Shct and hypo tug snow het eclipse :mf_dribble:



Ooo I want a Mack snow Tremper. What a beaut they will be  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dov

*New addition to the family*









This is a new member to my wee collection. Male Rainwater albino called Zeke. My sister had him and now she selling him cause she wants to focus more on snakes.


----------



## DragonFish66

retrobangs said:


> Ooo I want a Mack snow Tremper. What a beaut they will be
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well he's a mack super snow tremper het blazing blizzard so should be interesting through i wont be breeding them till next year at the very earliest


----------



## BretJordan

retrobangs said:


> I have now moved vivarium day to Sunday 9th February 2014 to allow more people to get involved. See below for details.
> 
> Hi all reptile lovers and followers,
> 
> I thoroughly enjoyed last years vivarium day, my blog and page would not be what they were without peoples support when I began as a hobbyist and involvement now. I have seen some amazing vivariums for all kinds of reptiles and so I wants to have another day to share these pictures and creations. To give people a week to submit and join in Vivarium Day will be next Sunday 9th February.
> 
> Please do get involved whether you have lizards, snakes, tarantulas, a tortoise or another exotic, all of peoples creations are awesome to see and could provide other hobbyists with great ideas and better another reptiles home.
> 
> To submit:
> 
> Message me on the blog - Retrobangs there is a little envelop icon above the blog picture of the top left hand side of the page - plus you can like and/or follow the blog and see a variety of other content, some will be duplicated from here but a lot of followers submissions are only shared on the platform which they are on.
> 
> Message me on the page - Retro Gecko - www.facebook.com/retrogeck I can be messaged just like any other facebook user
> 
> Message me on the forum - reptileforumsuk.co.uk my username is retrobangs
> 
> All submissions will be credited to the owner and if you have your own page, group or website I will be more than happy to share this too
> 
> I look forward to seeing your reptiles homes
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*Took a few photos of my vivs today! Will post below. Also some more of the inhabitants! I do apologize in advance for the photos!*

*Loki's Viv The analogue stats and red heat bulb aren't in use! Just came installed when purchased. 









In The Living room!





Embers Viv



And ofcourse Ember!



Munching A Mealie!





Caspers Viv



And the devil itself!




Oreo's Live Planted Viv (My Crestie)





Thanks, Bret.*


----------



## retrobangs

BretJordan said:


> *Took a few photos of my vivs today! Will post below. Also some more of the inhabitants! I do apologize in advance for the photos!*
> 
> 
> 
> *Loki's Viv The analogue stats and red heat bulb aren't in use! Just came installed when purchased.
> 
> 
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/DSC_0071.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/DSC_0081.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/DSC_0062.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/DSC_0064.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> In The Living room!
> 
> 
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/DSC_0059.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/DSC_0060.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> Embers Viv
> 
> 
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/DSC_0073.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> And ofcourse Ember!
> 
> 
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/DSC_0032.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> Munching A Mealie!
> 
> 
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/DSC_0034.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/DSC_0036.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> Caspers Viv
> 
> 
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/DSC_0072.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> And the devil itself!
> 
> 
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/DSC_0040.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oreo's Live Planted Viv (My Crestie)
> 
> 
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/DSC_0028.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> [URL=http://i1079.photobucket.com/albums/w508/bretjordan1/DSC_0029.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Bret.*



Looking epic a will be a great part of the feature. Are they all happy to be handled now? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neoki

How's everyone been. Been a busy day for me sorting out the custom made LED lights after a dispute with a seller of LED lights on here.

I have gone for the easy molex connectors at the back of the viv. All 3 vivs are powered by one charger. Will upload pictures later. 

sent from Galaxy S2


----------



## BretJordan

retrobangs said:


> Looking epic a will be a great part of the feature. Are they all happy to be handled now?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They all like to be handled just the diablo that needs a bit more work but he's been out a few times now. Embers a completely different Leo now she's out of brumation  

And the cresties are soft as if you can catch Oreo that is.. He's got tons of hiding spots within his live plants  

Bret.


----------



## phil2

Some pics of milo tonight. She is funny fresh from shed she has tiny bit of shed under eye above mouth im guessin she will lick that off?


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phil2

Also we still think female?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artisan

phil2 said:


> Also we still think female? imageimage
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shes looking great phil  pretty little LADY


----------



## DragonFish66

phil2 said:


> Also we still think female? imageimage
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like it to me : victory:


----------



## phil2

Cool lol yeah shes big now compared to when i got her soo cute till she starts getting faster longer had her out


----------



## Artisan

phil2 said:


> Cool lol yeah shes big now compared to when i got her soo cute till she starts getting faster longer had her out


You're doing a good job with her, it's good to see you have calmed down a bit too


----------



## phil2

Lol thanks shes stunning


----------



## Neoki

Lights all fitted and ready to go. If the system works fine for a while, I will start to sell these to people who are after an easy system

sent from Galaxy S2


----------



## DragonFish66

Neoki said:


> Lights all fitted and ready to go. If the system works fine for a while, I will start to sell these to people who are after an easy system
> 
> sent from Galaxy S2


Were is the pics ? : victory:


----------



## Neoki

DragonFish66 said:


> Were is the pics ? : victory:


Pictures are getting uploaded now.

The system has an issue with the control unit, which a replacement is on way. The green LED is constantly on at the moment so the blue has a green hint to it. 

I will link the thread I will make as there are around 40 photos.


----------



## DragonFish66

Neoki said:


> Pictures are getting uploaded now.
> 
> The system has an issue with the control unit, which a replacement is on way. The green LED is constantly on at the moment so the blue has a green hint to it.
> 
> I will link the thread I will make as there are around 40 photos.


If there anything like the pc leds you get the controller only works 2 sets at a time or they will over load


----------



## Neoki

Do you mean the old CCFL's

No this is a true LED system









http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/1018610-project-led-custom-made-vivarium.html


----------



## Neoki

A few shots from some of my geckos

We shall start with Archer.

















Next we have Finn the Human (From Adventure time)
































His GF Princess Bubblegum (PB for short)










And finally the mother of my Gecko's, Ponyo


----------



## Neoki

I know he isnt a Leo.
Here is Woody my Pictus gecko


----------



## Dov

does anybody here buy the 'practical reptiles magazine'?


----------



## retrobangs

Just a reminder:

Vivarium Day 2014 - coming soon, get in your submissions now to be featured!!!

I have now moved vivarium day to Sunday 9th February 2014 to allow more people to get involved. See below for details. 
Hi all reptile lovers and followers,
I thoroughly enjoyed last years vivarium day, my blog and page would not be what they were without peoples support when I began as a hobbyist and involvement now. I have seen some amazing vivariums for all kinds of reptiles and so I wants to have another day to share these pictures and creations. To give people a week to submit and join in Vivarium Day will be next Sunday 9th February.

Please do get involved whether you have lizards, snakes, tarantulas, a tortoise or another exotic, all of peoples creations are awesome to see and could provide other hobbyists with great ideas and better another reptiles home.

To submit:

Message me on the blog - www.retrobangsandhergeckos.tumblr.com there is a little envelop icon above the blog picture of the top left hand side of the page - plus you can like and/or follow the blog and see a variety of other content, some will be duplicated from here but a lot of followers submissions are only shared on the platform which they are on.

Message me on the page - Retro Gecko - www.facebook.com/retrogeck I can be messaged just like any other facebook user

Message me on the forum - www.reptileforums.co.uk my username is retrobangs

All submissions will be credited to the owner and if you have your own page, group or website I will be more than happy to share this too 

I look forward to seeing your reptiles homes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AubreyGecko

Dov said:


> does anybody here buy the 'practical reptiles magazine'?


I do I think it's great!!! Although I have to have someone dog ear the pages with spiders on them or it gets chucked across the room (I'm nuts I know)


----------



## Marcia

Dov said:


> does anybody here buy the 'practical reptiles magazine'?



I subscribe to it  it's really good apart from all the adverts lol


Sent from my iPhone inside my human vivarium


----------



## Dov

AubreyGecko said:


> I do I think it's great!!! Although I have to have someone dog ear the pages with spiders on them or it gets chucked across the room (I'm nuts I know)


I sent in a picture of my gecko star and they put her picture on it, I was well chuffed lol


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

What can I use to clean the glass on my leos vivs? Not sure if window and glass cleaner is safe?


----------



## Dov

indigo_rock_girl said:


> What can I use to clean the glass on my leos vivs? Not sure if window and glass cleaner is safe?


What I use is dettol wipes or windowlene, then wipe down with kitchen roll or a towel


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

Dov said:


> What I use is dettol wipes or windowlene, then wipe down with kitchen roll or a towel


Ok thanks


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

So my male Toby seems to not like to use his moist hide and has some shed stuck on his toes and near his mouth, I noticed it last night and just checked again and he still has the shed stuck. How can I give him a bath or steam thing to help him? Thanks


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

You're best off putting him in the sink or a tub with a few cms of hot/warm water and rubbing the stuck shed gently with a moist q-tip Should do the trick, if not You can make a "sauna" by lining a tub with hot damp kitchen towel and placing a lid on, should steam up and create a sauna effect.


----------



## BretJordan

Have you got a plastic tub you could put him in? If so grab one of them ensuring it is clean. Get a flannel wet it with warmish water and ring it out (Not all the water, but enough that its still wet) put it in the tub. Then put Toby into the tub on top of the flannel and put the tub on top of the heat mat for around 30 mins. Afterwards the skin should either come off or will come off with ease with your help. Some people have used cotton buds but I've never had to use them before. 

Bret.


----------



## BretJordan

And ofcourse put the lid on the tub!! Missed that bit out. That's quite an important bit.. :')

Bret.


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

GoodbyeCourage said:


> You're best off putting him in the sink or a tub with a few cms of hot/warm water and rubbing the stuck shed gently with a moist q-tip Should do the trick, if not You can make a "sauna" by lining a tub with hot damp kitchen towel and placing a lid on, should steam up and create a sauna effect.


Thanks, the other two use their moist hides but I have never seen him in it, Think I will put him in the bath and help help him, doesn't look like it will come off on its own, just little bits on his toes, mouth and end of his tail, bless


----------



## BretJordan

Mine is the same although mine uses his moist hide but doesn't always shed right. He's been fine up until the last few months. I think he's been lazy whilst brumating they're all out and about a lot more now!

Bret.


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

indigo_rock_girl said:


> Thanks, the other two use their moist hides but I have never seen him in it, Think I will put him in the bath and help help him, doesn't look like it will come off on its own, just little bits on his toes, mouth and end of his tail, bless


My friend had the same problem with her little leo the other day, it came off with a little gentle rubbing in a warm bath


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

GoodbyeCourage said:


> My friend had the same problem with her little leo the other day, it came off with a little gentle rubbing in a warm bath


He'll be okay till tomorrow? I'll wake the whole house up if I start running a hot bath :')


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

BretJordan said:


> Mine is the same although mine uses his moist hide but doesn't always shed right. He's been fine up until the last few months. I think he's been lazy whilst brumating they're all out and about a lot more now!
> 
> Bret.


He has his favourite hide which he spends most of his time in then he will sometimes use the hide on the cooler side but his moist hide and other hide he never uses -_-


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

indigo_rock_girl said:


> He'll be okay till tomorrow? I'll wake the whole house up if I start running a hot bath :')


I'm sure he will be


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

GoodbyeCourage said:


> I'm sure he will be


Part of me is thinking of keeping him now he has settled down so much now I have stopped worrying about hurting them :lol2:


----------



## bigdan110

indigo_rock_girl said:


> He'll be okay till tomorrow? I'll wake the whole house up if I start running a hot bath :')


Id stick to warm over hot remember hes cold bloded u dont want to cook him 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

bigdan110 said:


> Id stick to warm over hot remember hes cold bloded u dont want to cook him
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


Don't worry I wont go putting him in boiling water


----------



## DragonFish66

bigdan110 said:


> Id stick to warm over hot remember hes cold bloded u dont want to cook him
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


I was just going to say that :lol2: cooked leo = not good :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## DragonFish66

It seems strange that a few people have the odd problems with stuck shed, i'm guessing all these people are keeping them in vivs ?


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

DragonFish66 said:


> It seems strange that a few people have the odd problems with stuck shed, i'm guessing all these people are keeping them in vivs ?


Yeah mine are in vivs, Toby is the only one with a shed problem but then if he isn't using his moist hide..


----------



## DragonFish66

indigo_rock_girl said:


> Yeah mine are in vivs, Toby is the only one with a shed problem but then if he isn't using his moist hide..


All mine are in rubs and have never had a shed problems, might just be a case of turning the general humidity up slightly in vivs as there bound to be dryer that rubs


----------



## BretJordan

DragonFish66 said:


> I was just going to say that :lol2: cooked leo = not good :whistling2: :lol2:


I hope you aren't talking from experience!! :lol2: :Na_Na_Na_Na:



DragonFish66 said:


> It seems strange that a few people have the odd problems with stuck shed, i'm guessing all these people are keeping them in vivs ?


Yeah mine's in a viv just the past few months I don't know if its because he was being lazy and didn't wanna move whilst he was in Brumation.. Not to sure. He seems to be fine at the moment.  

Bret.


----------



## DragonFish66

BretJordan said:


> I hope you aren't talking from experience!! :lol2: :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Well well .......... no :Na_Na_Na_Na: :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah mine's in a viv just the past few months I don't know if its because he was being lazy and didn't wanna move whilst he was in Brumation.. Not to sure. He seems to be fine at the moment.
> 
> Bret.


I've noticed it with my snakes in vivs seem more likely to give the odd bad shed suppose if you do the same thing in rubs and vivs, vivs are bound to be less humid unless there's something different done to them like misting or an extra water bowl to get humidity up a bit : victory:


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

Gave Toby a bath, the shed on his tail eventually came off but his toes and mouth seem more 'stuck' he started to get restless so I dried him off and put him back, should I give him another bath later tonight to try to get the shed off his mouth and toes again?


----------



## retrobangs

retrobangs said:


> Just a reminder:
> 
> Vivarium Day 2014 - coming soon, get in your submissions now to be featured!!!
> 
> I have now moved vivarium day to Sunday 9th February 2014 to allow more people to get involved. See below for details.
> Hi all reptile lovers and followers,
> I thoroughly enjoyed last years vivarium day, my blog and page would not be what they were without peoples support when I began as a hobbyist and involvement now. I have seen some amazing vivariums for all kinds of reptiles and so I wants to have another day to share these pictures and creations. To give people a week to submit and join in Vivarium Day will be next Sunday 9th February.
> 
> Please do get involved whether you have lizards, snakes, tarantulas, a tortoise or another exotic, all of peoples creations are awesome to see and could provide other hobbyists with great ideas and better another reptiles home.
> 
> To submit:
> 
> Message me on the blog - www.retrobangsandhergeckos.tumblr.com there is a little envelop icon above the blog picture of the top left hand side of the page - plus you can like and/or follow the blog and see a variety of other content, some will be duplicated from here but a lot of followers submissions are only shared on the platform which they are on.
> 
> Message me on the page - Retro Gecko - www.facebook.com/retrogeck I can be messaged just like any other facebook user
> 
> Message me on the forum - www.reptileforums.co.uk my username is retrobangs
> 
> All submissions will be credited to the owner and if you have your own page, group or website I will be more than happy to share this too
> 
> I look forward to seeing your reptiles homes
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Bump for vivarium day 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Anyone still having eating problems? Tonight is smaugs 7th night without food. Still fat, active, poos every two or three nights (f knows how), still happy to come out. I know 7 days isn't that long for a Leo but still.

Sent from my ST25i using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

KingRedbeardI said:


> Anyone still having eating problems? Tonight is smaugs 7th night without food. Still fat, active, poos every two or three nights (f knows how), still happy to come out. I know 7 days isn't that long for a Leo but still.
> 
> Sent from my ST25i using Tapatalk



Three weeks with the girls - appears they are ovulating at least now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdan110

Apparently skittles is unaware that shes nocturnal lol










Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## labmad

KingRedbeardI said:


> Anyone still having eating problems? Tonight is smaugs 7th night without food. Still fat, active, poos every two or three nights (f knows how), still happy to come out. I know 7 days isn't that long for a Leo but still.
> 
> Sent from my ST25i using Tapatalk





retrobangs said:


> Three weeks with the girls - appears they are ovulating at least now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My girls are eating between 10-15 mealies per night lol must be an age thang  maybe the atmospheric pressure is still low enough to not kick them back into the swing of things


----------



## beckyj

My lady Torretto hasn't been eating like she was for the last few weeks. She's not really touched anything out of her bowl, but will eat it if I put it in front of her! She's not eaten any roaches (as I'm not letting them loose in her viv!) but will eat the mealies if I put them in front of her. 

I was worrying a bit, but seems everyone is having the same problem! I was also worried that she hadn't had a poo since last Saturday, but cleaned her out this morning and it seems she's just changed her toilet area! She'd been going in one corner of her hot hide, but she's decided that her cold hide is her toilet now!

Got a couple of pics of her this morning, she's so gorgeous! :flrt:


----------



## retrobangs

beckyj said:


> My lady Torretto hasn't been eating like she was for the last few weeks. She's not really touched anything out of her bowl, but will eat it if I put it in front of her! She's not eaten any roaches (as I'm not letting them loose in her viv!) but will eat the mealies if I put them in front of her.
> 
> 
> 
> I was worrying a bit, but seems everyone is having the same problem! I was also worried that she hadn't had a poo since last Saturday, but cleaned her out this morning and it seems she's just changed her toilet area! She'd been going in one corner of her hot hide, but she's decided that her cold hide is her toilet now!
> 
> 
> 
> Got a couple of pics of her this morning, she's so gorgeous! :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> [URL=http://i988.photobucket.com/albums/af3/beckyj30/003_zps8e65816c.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> [URL=http://i988.photobucket.com/albums/af3/beckyj30/005_zps590f99dc.jpg]image[/URL]



Mine have been 5 weeks now as I calculated the girls yest. My boy is eating. We believe they are ovulating and have been told it's norm for them to go off their food a good 6 weeks. 

Your Leo looks of a great size so if she appears healthy then maybe could be the same issue. If however she was being sick or became lethargic I would take her to a vet. This is the rule I've been going by with my two 

She gorgeous too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

Vivarium day is tomorrow so if anyone else does want to submit their pictures: this include racks, vivs, rubs, terrariums and aquariums too. Let me know I won't view you all and paste the whole post again. Get in touch and your pictures will be featured and credited to you - I will also advertise your page or website if you have one And let me know 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DragonFish66

retrobangs said:


> Vivarium day is tomorrow so if anyone else does want to submit their pictures: this include racks, vivs, rubs, terrariums and aquariums too. Let me know I won't view you all and paste the whole post again. Get in touch and your pictures will be featured and credited to you - I will also advertise your page or website if you have one And let me know
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Still haven't figured out how to send/post them on there lol
My leos must be going on for several weeks now but i think there eating enough to maintain there weight :2thumb:


----------



## retrobangs

Just send as a message on here or on my fb page  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DragonFish66

retrobangs said:


> Just send as a message on here or on my fb page
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will do later on tonight  Its bed time now the suns come up :lol2:


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

retrobangs said:


> Vivarium day is tomorrow so if anyone else does want to submit their pictures: this include racks, vivs, rubs, terrariums and aquariums too. Let me know I won't view you all and paste the whole post again. Get in touch and your pictures will be featured and credited to you - I will also advertise your page or website if you have one And let me know


Just submitted you some pictures on FaceBook for vivarium day 

All my geckos have gone off their food, my females are either ovulating or gravid and my male... Well he's far too busy trying to get to the ladys to think about food aha:blush: Not too worried as the ladies are still nibbling, Bane seems to have completely stopped eating though, however hes not losing weight so he should be fine.


----------



## retrobangs

GoodbyeCourage said:


> Just submitted you some pictures on FaceBook for vivarium day
> 
> 
> 
> All my geckos have gone off their food, my females are either ovulating or gravid and my male... Well he's far too busy trying to get to the ladys to think about food aha:blush: Not too worried as the ladies are still nibbling, Bane seems to have completely stopped eating though, however hes not losing weight so he should be fine.



Yay 

Haha my male presses his face up against the viv door if I get either of the girls out. Never realised they were so sex mad until I got him. The girls have no ate in so long - frustrating isn't it. Think up to 10g is prob a safe amount to loose anyways unless they look ill. Still worrying little buggers tho aren't they lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DragonFish66

retrobangs said:


> Just send as a message on here or on my fb page
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pics sent to Fb in a pm :2thumb:


----------



## KingRedbeardI

retrobangs said:


> Mine have been 5 weeks now as I calculated the girls yest. My boy is eating. We believe they are ovulating and have been told it's norm for them to go off their food a good 6 weeks.
> 
> Your Leo looks of a great size so if she appears healthy then maybe could be the same issue. If however she was being sick or became lethargic I would take her to a vet. This is the rule I've been going by with my two
> 
> She gorgeous too
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds like a long time, 6 weeks :/ I guess we just gave to make sure they have water and calcium during this period? 

Sent from my ST25i using Tapatalk


----------



## StephyXD

*New Gecko Owner..*

Hello, im new to this site and new to owning geckos, iv recently just picked up 2 Geckos, they are both 5 months old. One is looking Male according to Breeder and the other is possibly female. 

The Female i have is very skittish, and i havn't seen her eat yet she just sits in the hide all the time. 

The male i bought straight away ate 4 crickets in-front of me he's in the middle of shedding but hasn't gone into the hide with the moss i have to help shedding. do i just leave him to it?

is it normal for new geckos to take a while to eat in a new environment? and what about the calcium powder how often do i give them that and whats the best way to give it to them? 

i know im porbs worrying about nothing but as im new to these animals i really don't want to just over look things.


----------



## DragonFish66

StephyXD said:


> Hello, im new to this site and new to owning geckos, iv recently just picked up 2 Geckos, they are both 5 months old. One is looking Male according to Breeder and the other is possibly female.
> 
> The Female i have is very skittish, and i havn't seen her eat yet she just sits in the hide all the time.
> 
> The male i bought straight away ate 4 crickets in-front of me he's in the middle of shedding but hasn't gone into the hide with the moss i have to help shedding. do i just leave him to it?
> 
> is it normal for new geckos to take a while to eat in a new environment? and what about the calcium powder how often do i give them that and whats the best way to give it to them?
> 
> i know im porbs worrying about nothing but as im new to these animals i really don't want to just over look things.


It varies a lot with new editions with them feeding i had one that took weeks to settle in yet others that fed straight away,
Calcium powder should be available at all times in a small bowl :2thumb:
I would leave it to shed itself for a few days then if it still hasn't soak in in luke warm water to help it if it still hasn't in a bowl it should come off easy enough


----------



## StephyXD

Thank you i feel less worried now


----------



## mrduff13

what is the best substrate for a leo to lay in?


----------



## DragonFish66

StephyXD said:


> Thank you i feel less worried now


No probs 



mrduff13 said:


> what is the best substrate for a leo to lay in?


I use lino with mine and kitchen roll if i'm waiting to get some lino, some use tiles or slate and stuff like that,
The moist hides i use kitchen rolls but some use moss :2thumb:


----------



## mrduff13

Lay eggs in, sorry that is my bad wording. 

i use a thin layer of sand, I had a tub of damp cocofiber in with my female, she desided however to kick all the sand in her tub into the corner and layed her eggs in that, these turned out to be bad eggs but next time i want her to lay in the box, is vermiculite better?


----------



## DragonFish66

mrduff13 said:


> Lay eggs in, sorry that is my bad wording.
> 
> i use a thin layer of sand, I had a tub of damp cocofiber in with my female, she desided however to kick all the sand in her tub into the corner and layed her eggs in that, these turned out to be bad eggs but next time i want her to lay in the box, is vermiculite better?


Its something i haven't done yet through i'll prob use cocofiber going to have my first attempt at breeding leos this year  I dare say someone will be a long soon, there's normally a few on been quiet tonight


----------



## AlJoRub

hello I would like some help with my leo, we have had severe money problems and bad weather so not been able to have electric for 6 week so I have only fed her a dishful of mealworms every 2 weeks as I have been worried she wouldn't digest them very good but I have been giving her water everyday and I went to feed her today and when she walks it looks like she cant lift her belly up a lot as she seem to drag it and now the problem is we have had to use the vent funds as we haven't had money for food so I cant take to the vets so is there anything I could do ?
thank you in advanced 
Aljorub


----------



## DragonFish66

AlJoRub said:


> hello I would like some help with my leo, we have had severe money problems and bad weather so not been able to have electric for 6 week so I have only fed her a dishful of mealworms every 2 weeks as I have been worried she wouldn't digest them very good but I have been giving her water everyday and I went to feed her today and when she walks it looks like she cant lift her belly up a lot as she seem to drag it and now the problem is we have had to use the vent funds as we haven't had money for food so I cant take to the vets so is there anything I could do ?
> thank you in advanced
> Aljorub


I'm afraid i would of given to someone that could look after it properly, its going to do it no good or at the very least get someone to look after it till you got sorted it needs heat and won't improve without it, in fact it could kill it! Why didn't you do something a lot earlier ?


----------



## AlJoRub

DragonFish66 said:


> I'm afraid i would of given to someone that could look after it properly, its going to do it no good or at the very least get someone to look after it till you got sorted it needs heat and won't improve without it, in fact it could kill it! Why didn't you do something a lot earlier ?


hi know I should of do something earlier and I do regret that so I know I am in the wrong, but I think I missed worded what I wrote we have had electricity but not 24 hours long also we have had other sever family problems with as I said money, and other things that I don't really want to say on here and I thought I was helping but looks like I wasn't so I regret everything that's why I have came on here for advise to put things right again but it looks like It was a mistake


----------



## AlJoRub

also I cant face giving her away


----------



## DragonFish66

AlJoRub said:


> hi know I should of do something earlier and I do regret that so I know I am in the wrong, but I think I missed worded what I wrote we have had electricity but not 24 hours long also we have had other sever family problems with as I said money, and other things that I don't really want to say on here and I thought I was helping but looks like I wasn't so I regret everything that's why I have came on here for advise to put things right again but it looks like It was a mistake


You must do what is right for the animal by keeping it you will be killing it if you can't give it the proper conditions for it to live, The only thing that's right to do is either give it to someone that can care for it or sort it out yourself if left the way it is its nothing less than animal cruelty.
Surely if you care for it you must sort it out straight away it would be better to let a friend or family member look after it while you sort yourself out, 
If i was in your position and i have loads of animals i would give them all up so i new no harm would come to them, 
In fact i had a couple of female boas which i was starting to struggle with due to a back injury so before i couldn't manage them and they started to suffer i found them new good homes for them, 
I didn't want to let them go but it was best for them to be looked after correctly than letting them rot in there vivs,
I think everyone else on here would agree its best to let it go once your sorted out you can always get another or get it back from a friend if they were looking after it for you.


----------



## AlJoRub

I know I should have done something earlier but I have not be able to I don't have any family that I could contact we don't have car to travel anywhere and I don't want to be walking with her for 2 hours in this weather as that would kill her the reason we have not had electricity is because of the weather and the reason we have had no money is because of the weather so she was fine before and I do care for her that's why I paid £50 for a taxi just to get a tub of mealworms


----------



## AlJoRub

AlJoRub said:


> I know I should have done something earlier but I have not be able to I don't have any family that I could contact we don't have car to travel anywhere and I don't want to be walking with her for 2 hours in this weather as that would kill her the reason we have not had electricity is because of the weather and the reason we have had no money is because of the weather so she was fine before and I do care for her that's why I paid £50 for a taxi just to get a tub of mealworms


the winds are so strong we have 2 smashed windows also I am not cruel to my pets I would do anything for them I what I have been doing was advice from pets at home If I knew it was wrong I would of got help sooner


----------



## DragonFish66

AlJoRub said:


> the winds are so strong we have 2 smashed windows also I am not cruel to my pets I would do anything for them I what I have been doing was advice from pets at home If I knew it was wrong I would of got help sooner


It may sound harsh but its what you do now that counts 6 weeks is a long time to do nothing, you could of got meal worms online for under a fiver delivered as for pets at home there useless for advice, why don't you ask on here if someones close to you if they could look after it i bet anyone local would, I know if i was local i would of picked it up even if you were 20 miles away and looked after it for a while i bet there is someone local, there's always the classifieds on here which are free


----------



## AlJoRub

DragonFish66 said:


> It may sound harsh but its what you do now that counts 6 weeks is a long time to do nothing, you could of got meal worms online for under a fiver delivered as for pets at home there useless for advice, why don't you ask on here if someones close to you if they could look after it i bet anyone local would, I know if i was local i would of picked it up even if you were 20 miles away and looked after it for a while i bet there is someone local, there's always the classifieds on here which are free


its not 6 weeks its 4 weeks and don't worry I know your not being harsh I just thought I was doing the wright thing also the heating bit is about 2-3 hours with heating a day and what I meant to say is she has had meal worms once a week about 25 and I got new tubs every 2 weeks and also if I get a pals test done and if anything shows up and I take her to the vets and get her treated and back to health I would be able keep her.


----------



## DragonFish66

AlJoRub said:


> its not 6 weeks its 4 weeks and don't worry I know your not being harsh I just thought I was doing the wright thing also the heating bit is about 2-3 hours with heating a day and what I meant to say is she has had meal worms once a week about 25 and I got new tubs every 2 weeks and also if I get a pals test done and if anything shows up and I take her to the vets and get her treated and back to health I would be able keep her.


I would leave the heating on all the time a mat costs even less than an energy saving bulb just a few pence a week this would keep it in acceptable conditions till you get the room temps up also cover the viv with polystyrene to help keep the heat in or something like it won't look good but it will help, Mine have slowed down over the past few weeks food wise, so as long as you keep the mat on it should be alright but to not have a hot end will cause all sorts of problems and cost you in the long run, vets aren't cheap, I know with all my animals (you can see in the sig) I'm paying over the year £15 a week, so 1 you wouldn't notice on your electric bill If you use a ceramic bulb just put a mat in instead they only cost a tenner


----------



## AlJoRub

DragonFish66 said:


> I would leave the heating on all the time a mat costs even less than an energy saving bulb just a few pence a week this would keep it in acceptable conditions till you get the room temps up also cover the viv with polystyrene to help keep the heat in or something like it won't look good but it will help, Mine have slowed down over the past few weeks food wise, so as long as you keep the mat on it should be alright but to not have a hot end will cause all sorts of problems and cost you in the long run, vets aren't cheap, I know with all my animals (you can see in the sig) I'm paying over the year £15 a week, so 1 you wouldn't notice on your electric bill If you use a ceramic bulb just put a mat in instead they only cost a tenner


 thank you very much I have been putting one of those foil heat blankets in also I know it seams I am a bad owner but I don't mean to be


----------



## retrobangs

KingRedbeardI said:


> Sounds like a long time, 6 weeks :/ I guess we just gave to make sure they have water and calcium during this period?
> 
> Sent from my ST25i using Tapatalk



That's what I though but the breeder I got her from assured me this was normal. I weighed them last night. There has only been a 3g change in both of them. They have shed the other night and eaten this. Yea water calcium. I also have repti aid I will begin to administer in another weeks time. They are active and happy at the moment so keep having to tell myself they are fine. I can see ovulation in them now so that's good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

StephyXD said:


> Hello, im new to this site and new to owning geckos, iv recently just picked up 2 Geckos, they are both 5 months old. One is looking Male according to Breeder and the other is possibly female.
> 
> 
> 
> The Female i have is very skittish, and i havn't seen her eat yet she just sits in the hide all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> The male i bought straight away ate 4 crickets in-front of me he's in the middle of shedding but hasn't gone into the hide with the moss i have to help shedding. do i just leave him to it?
> 
> 
> 
> is it normal for new geckos to take a while to eat in a new environment? and what about the calcium powder how often do i give them that and whats the best way to give it to them?
> 
> 
> 
> i know im porbs worrying about nothing but as im new to these animals i really don't want to just over look things.



One of my females took about a week and a half to eat. One are within a day or two and my male took three weeks till he even ate one thing. Def vary  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StephyXD

retrobangs said:


> One of my females took about a week and a half to eat. One are within a day or two and my male took three weeks till he even ate one thing. Def vary
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm glad its all normal. They were both out last night exploring they are so adorable i'm looking forward to watching them grow


----------



## StephyXD

My Gecko who is looking Female  



My second Gecko who is looking Male. sorry about the picture quality iv only just got them and didn't want to scare them by shoving a camera in there faces so just used my phone.


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

After looking for a dreamiscle for the past six months I finally stumbled across one for sale only 15 minutes away! I picked her up this morning She's only a little baby I believe she's only 4 months bless, I've called her Lucerne or Lucy for short She's a from a W&Y clutch so she carries the W&Y gene which should be interesting to work with once shes of the right age/weight to breed. The photos sadly don't show off her pattern well, so I'm gonna have a go at building a light box once she's settled in and try take some half decent pictures of my lot Here she is;


----------



## Mollie100

Aww she's lovely! :flrt:


----------



## retrobangs

If you submitted to vivarium day 2014 please go to www.facebook.com/retrogeck or www.retrobangsandhergeckos.tumblr.com to see your submissions shared. Please if u have been misses message me ASAP and I will get your pictures up.  thanks for participating. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Chad

Few pics of the gang

Lucy the fat pudding chilling on her hammock 









Penny cuddling up to her favourite skull :flrt:









Fatboy sheldon with his messy face, one of the few time I've seen him lately he's a recluse.


----------



## bigdan110

Wooooo finally one of my females is ovulating/gravid . The other ones digging like mad so hopefully shes next  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## KingRedbeardI

retrobangs said:


> That's what I though but the breeder I got her from assured me this was normal. I weighed them last night. There has only been a 3g change in both of them. They have shed the other night and eaten this. Yea water calcium. I also have repti aid I will begin to administer in another weeks time. They are active and happy at the moment so keep having to tell myself they are fine. I can see ovulation in them now so that's good
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The shedding stuff?


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

What do you guys use in your moist hides? 

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdan110

I think most people go between coco fiber moss or paper towels/kitchen roll 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

I was using Moss then yesterday was their weekly clean out and I didn't have enough for I used kitchen roll and I was shocked to see Toby my male used his moist hide for the first time that I have seen, maybe he hates Moss? He had issues shedding on his last shed, should I just switch to kitchen roll permanently? Is it as good as Moss? 

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

indigo_rock_girl said:


> What do you guys use in your moist hides?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


I use cocofiber for the ladies and moss for my male I've found kitchen roll dries out a little too fast for me


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

That's why I was using moss because the kitchen roll does dry out so fast, think I should try him on coco fiber? 

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

Can do if you want, I've found coco fiber is best for holding moisture and they like to dig in it


----------



## bigdan110

I use cocofiber with mine as well. You can reuse it to when you change it out just bake it and then boil and its good to go again. I find mine mostly live in there moist hides till they come out hunting. Think it might better replicate naturally occurring moisture levels of natural burrows

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

Will get some coco fiber soon then and see if he likes that, the girls aren't bothered nova loves her most hide and storm likes pretty much every hide haha if not I'll just let him have the kitchen roll and spray it more often to keep it damp enough, hopefully on his next shed he won't need as much help from me if he is using the most hide 

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

Guy anyone know the possible offsprings of:

bold stripe female
supersnow female 
albino jungle het eclipse (tremper strain of albino) 

Thanks, tried the genetics calculator but it just didnt work for me xD


----------



## retrobangs

KingRedbeardI said:


> The shedding stuff?



Yea lol they eat their shed


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

Actually getting really annoyed with everyone right now, the sort of only passion in my life is my animals and one day I want to be able to breed my leopard geckos, I have had this breed since I joined the forums 6 years ago.. 
Now just told my OH about it and his responce was your parents won't let you (which I understand don't plan on breeding for a few years and by that time I will hopefully not be living with my parents) and then he continued to say if me and him get a place I still can't breed them. Seriously unsure of what to do.


----------



## Mollie100

indigo_rock_girl said:


> Actually getting really annoyed with everyone right now, the sort of only passion in my life is my animals and one day I want to be able to breed my leopard geckos, I have had this breed since I joined the forums 6 years ago..
> Now just told my OH about it and his responce was your parents won't let you (which I understand don't plan on breeding for a few years and by that time I will hopefully not be living with my parents) and then he continued to say if me and him get a place I still can't breed them. Seriously unsure of what to do.


Hmmmm well it seems that you need to have a serious talk with your OH and check that your future goals / plans are compatible. My husband isn't as 'animal mad' as me but he is very tolerant and we generally reach a happy compromise. I like to share my plans with him and try to get him involved. I've been showing him lots of Leopard Gecko pics and he likes them too which is always good. The cute pics on here have really helped win him over....! :2thumb:

Better to find out what you both want from the future _now_ and see where you both stand.


----------



## KingRedbeardI

retrobangs said:


> Yea lol they eat their shed


For realz? I hadn't noticed


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

KingRedbeardI said:


> For realz? I hadn't noticed


Yup they eat it, I find it weird but hey whatever floats their boat


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

Anyone know what this is on my leos tail?!


----------



## retrobangs

KingRedbeardI said:


> For realz? I hadn't noticed



Yea it's really nutritional for them so if they eat it all it's a win 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

indigo_rock_girl said:


> Anyone know what this is on my leos tail?!
> 
> 
> 
> [URL=http://i1373.photobucket.com/albums/ag384/indidoodah/Mobile%20Uploads/D69F7B3E-523F-4F72-AE13-2C6F3C85FDF0_zpsth2tynw4.jpg]image[/URL]



Is it lumpy or flat as u can't really tell the texture in pic. Also are they behaving any diff with it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DragonFish66

Well after a few weeks of eating next to nothing all the leos are starting to eat more looks like winters over :no1: Through it ain't look like it from outside :lol2:


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

Can't get a good photo it is rough like and looks like it's about to peal? 

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------



## KingRedbeardI

retrobangs said:


> Yea it's really nutritional for them so if they eat it all it's a win
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was being sarcastic 
But what does this repti aid do, just help get it off? 

Sent from my ST25i using Tapatalk


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

Just put some tamodine on Toby, hopefully it will improve soon.


----------



## Marcia

indigo_rock_girl said:


> image
> image
> 
> 
> Can't get a good photo it is rough like and looks like it's about to peal?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


I'm not 100% sure because it's not very clear but it looks like it could be tail rot. Keep it as clean as you can. Was there any stuck shed on the tip?


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

There was but I got it off when I he was in the bath, should I take him to the vet? 

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------



## Marcia

There's mixed opinions on things such as tail rot. Some say take them to the vet for a clean amputation and others say just keep it clean and let it drop off. That of course depends on wether it is tail rot.


----------



## BK80

Excited doesn't explain how i'm feeling right now. My beautiful Juno has layed 2 little eggs this morning. They are now safely incubating in a perlite/water mix at around 85f.

Hopefully in a few short weeks they will hatch into little tiny Gecklings... :flrt:


----------



## TWreptiles

BK80 said:


> Excited doesn't explain how i'm feeling right now. My beautiful Juno has layed 2 little eggs this morning. They are now safely incubating in a perlite/water mix at around 85f.
> 
> Hopefully in a few short weeks they will hatch into little tiny Gecklings... :flrt:
> 
> image


congratulations! i'm hoping for my first this year as well. one note, might want to tape up that gap where the probe goes in (if it isn't already) you're substrate and eggs may dry out :2thumb: good luck


----------



## bigdan110

This made me look as I noticed one of my females has dug like mad look wat I found 







would of been in last 2 days just before I paired her with my male . Both look to be duds 
Is it worth incubating anaway ? Would they show up as fertile yet ? Aslo is my females first year breeding so am expecting a few duds.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marcia

I'm waiting for more eggs from my female 


Sent from my iPhone inside my human vivarium


----------



## bigdan110

Whens best to candle an egg ?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marcia

bigdan110 said:


> Whens best to candle an egg ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk



You can candle them within the first few day. If it's fertile, you should see what looks like a red bullseye 


Sent from my iPhone inside my human vivarium


----------



## bigdan110

Marcia said:


> You can candle them within the first few day. If it's fertile, you should see what looks like a red bullseye
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone inside my human vivarium


Cant make one out due to coco fiber :banghead: dont fertile eggs normally firm up ? The one that's not deflated is still quite flexible 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

This was him after I cleaned it with tamodine last night should I clean it again or can using it too often be bad for them? I will try to take some photos soon but to me it looks the same and it is hard/crusty? How long should I give it till a vet should be contacted?


----------



## bigdan110

indigo_rock_girl said:


> This was him after I cleaned it with tamodine last night should I clean it again or can using it too often be bad for them? I will try to take some photos soon but to me it looks the same and it is hard/crusty? How long should I give it till a vet should be contacted?
> 
> [URL=http://i1373.photobucket.com/albums/ag384/indidoodah/Mobile%20Uploads/82C0B865-0AA1-4CA0-B8D9-18A064C266F2_zpsueuqnkql.jpg]image[/URL]


I would say it's ur decision to make if its not affecting him I would continue with tamodine. For me If it gets worse then I would be off to a reptile vets. Surely as long as temps and husbandry are good and hes eating there's no reason y he won't get better. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## AnimalLucas

Hi guys,

I'm thinking of getting a leo and just posted on here to see if anyone's got any tips they could share to help me out. I know all the basics but just figured there might be something the care sheets don't tell me.

Thanks : victory:


----------



## bigdan110

AnimalLucas said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a leo and just posted on here to see if anyone's got any tips they could share to help me out. I know all the basics but just figured there might be something the care sheets don't tell me.
> 
> Thanks : victory:


If u have a look through here from the start most things have been covered. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdan110

Right just to double check one of my females dropped egg's 2 days ago. At this point she hadn't had contact with a male since I got them in October. Would I be right to think this would be the best time to have her with the male given ive already missed the first ovulation ?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## BretJordan

AnimalLucas said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a leo and just posted on here to see if anyone's got any tips they could share to help me out. I know all the basics but just figured there might be something the care sheets don't tell me.
> 
> Thanks : victory:


Housing:
2ft wooden vivarium

Heating:

Heatmat on a mat stat thermostat placed inside the vivarium under substrate. Temperatures at around 33-36c hot side / 25-28c Cool side.

Substrate:

Lino / Paper towels. I prefer Lino as it's nice to look at, easy to clean, no risk of the gecko eating/hurting itself. 

Décor:

3 Hides (1 Hot, 1 Cool and 1 Moist/Humid)

I Believe I use Medium Exo terra hides for the hot and cold sides. For moist hides I use live food containers with a hole cut out in one side and a wet paper towel inside. Place either in the middle of the vivarium or half on the heat mat half not. 

Food Bowl and a Water bowl. 

Fake plant foliage for something to explore/hide in. I also like to use some cork bark/Drift wood for them to climb on.. Unless your gecko is really into exploration and finds some way of walking around the underneath of one and chills out in a little tunnel thing like my Sunglow -.- 

I'm sure I've missed loads but if you need to know anything you don't yet give me a shout.  

Bret.


----------



## AnimalLucas

bigdan110 said:


> If u have a look through here from the start most things have been covered.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


Ok cheers : victory:



BretJordan said:


> Housing:
> 2ft wooden vivarium
> 
> Heating:
> 
> Heatmat on a mat stat thermostat placed inside the vivarium under substrate. Temperatures at around 33-36c hot side / 25-28c Cool side.
> 
> Substrate:
> 
> Lino / Paper towels. I prefer Lino as it's nice to look at, easy to clean, no risk of the gecko eating/hurting itself.
> 
> Décor:
> 
> 3 Hides (1 Hot, 1 Cool and 1 Moist/Humid)
> 
> I Believe I use Medium Exo terra hides for the hot and cold sides. For moist hides I use live food containers with a hole cut out in one side and a wet paper towel inside. Place either in the middle of the vivarium or half on the heat mat half not.
> 
> Food Bowl and a Water bowl.
> 
> Fake plant foliage for something to explore/hide in. I also like to use some cork bark/Drift wood for them to climb on.. Unless your gecko is really into exploration and finds some way of walking around the underneath of one and chills out in a little tunnel thing like my Sunglow -.-
> 
> I'm sure I've missed loads but if you need to know anything you don't yet give me a shout.
> 
> Bret.


Thanks mate : victory:


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

Toby hasn't eaten for 2 days now, is it the stress of me giving him a bath every day? Looks like he has hurt his toes where there was stuck shed (I couldn't get it off) and think it was bleeding last night so I washed his tail and his foot with tamodine. I just feel like i'm doing something wrong  I have found a vet that will see him, it will be £40 just for them to look at him, I don't want to go for them to tell me just keep doing what you are doing? Just don't know that to do!!!


----------



## KingRedbeardI

No new posts in two days?


----------



## Artisan

Bought a new hatchling rack yesterday so have been building that up and making closer holes to put the shelves nearer to eachother. Really pleased with the way it's turned out. Holds 30 hatchie tubs but can mix and match with growing on tubs too. Goes great against my black wall


----------



## Dov

Artisan said:


> Bought a new hatchling rack yesterday so have been building that up and making closer holes to put the shelves nearer to eachother. Really pleased with the way it's turned out. Holds 30 hatchie tubs but can mix and match with growing on tubs too. Goes great against my black wall
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20140215_171050_zpslflrtovv.jpg]image[/URL]


somebody has been busy, I've only mated one of my females the now as this will be first time breeding, got 2 eggs in incubator the now.


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

I'm still waiting on any eggs to be laid, one of my females definitely looks gravid but is yet to lay and the other just seems to be ovulating  Got the incubator and rack all setup ready for any unexpected eggs though


----------



## geordiedream

Hi

I posted a couple of pics of our Leo's a few weeks back but got a message saying that as I was posting pictures it needed approval or something. Just wondering how long does it take for this to be done.

Cheers

John


----------



## labmad

One of my newbies that arrived Saturday night :mf_dribble:
Atomic Tangerine 66% het Rainwater


----------



## trogdorable

hey crazy leo people, someones asking me is this looks safe to use in her leo's viv

http://www.homebase.co.uk/webapp/wc...ling|16849237&r_2=5|Type|Floor|1&browseMode=G

what do yous think?


----------



## KingRedbeardI

What do you folks do to keep your stat probes down? Would using a tape of some sort be a problem? 

Sent from my ST25i using Tapatalk


----------



## Chigwell hammer

I have a question, What is the difference between a leopard gecko and a bearded dragon? Mostly to do with eating & viv


----------



## labmad

KingRedbeardI said:


> What do you folks do to keep your stat probes down? Would using a tape of some sort be a problem?
> 
> Sent from my ST25i using Tapatalk


 Just wedge the probe wire under a hide - I use my moist hide to hold it it place, not had any trouble at all :2thumb:


----------



## laksomeister

Chigwell hammer said:


> I have a question, What is the difference between a leopard gecko and a bearded dragon? Mostly to do with eating & viv



Leos are way easier to care for. There's a huge difference in recommended minimum viv size, beardies 4x2x2ft and leos 24x15x15 inches.

Eating: leos are strictly insect eaters and will eat almost anything, most use mealies as the main feeder and then mix it up with other insects to get a varied diet. 
Beardies eat insects and vegetables. For a juvie it's like 70% insects and 30% vegs and then it flips when they hit adulthood, so 30% insects and 70% veg approx.

But it's the heating most people have problems with, a leo just needs a heatmat that covers a third.
A beardie on the other hand needs a UV tube, a basking spot and a cold side so they can thermoregulate correctly. It may seem simple but many have problems getting their temps just right throughout the viv.

Correct me if I got anything wrong! I just woke up...


----------



## Chigwell hammer

Thanks Lake, At first i was interested in getting a bearded dragon but now im seeing peoples Geckos i cant decide! lol

It does sound an easier first lizard for me, I bought a 3ft viv on Sunday would this then be to big for a Gecko?

I'm read that in a Gecko viv you have 3 different habitats? How does the moist one work?


----------



## Artisan

Chigwell hammer said:


> Thanks Lake, At first i was interested in getting a bearded dragon but now im seeing peoples Geckos i cant decide! lol
> 
> It does sound an easier first lizard for me, I bought a 3ft viv on Sunday would this then be to big for a Gecko?
> 
> I'm read that in a Gecko viv you have 3 different habitats? How does the moist one work?


a leo needs a hot end/cool end and a moist hide somewhere near the middle....it is easy to achieve. The moist hide works by buying something like this 



Though a good size butter tub/cricket box with a hole cut in will do....but I prefer to use things I like the look of plus most my gecks prefer darkened moist hides.

I use wads of kitchen roll sprayed every other night to keep damp. This will aid with shedding though they will spend most their time in their moist hides if they like it in there.

I will post you some links to useful leo stuff. The caresheet I wrote is not a comprehensive one...I wrote it for newbies as an easy to understand basic care sheet to make sure they get the main things in place and then they can do more research and change a few things if they wish.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-care-sheets/699119-how-setup-basic-leopard-gecko.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-care-sheets/968842-leopard-gecko-care-sheet.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...pard-gecko-enrichment-shelving-platforms.html


----------



## Chigwell hammer

Them links was great help, Thanks Artisan

Now i just need to decide in what i go for haha


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Finally got Smaug in the new viv last night. Pics to follow soon.

Sent from my ST25i using Tapatalk


----------



## Chigwell hammer

Is there another option to a heat mat? For example using one of these? KOMODO REPTILE SNAKE GECKO DRAGON BASKING SPOT LIGHT HEAT BULB TERRARIUM 50-150W | eBay


----------



## laksomeister

Chigwell hammer said:


> Is there another option to a heat mat? For example using one of these? KOMODO REPTILE SNAKE GECKO DRAGON BASKING SPOT LIGHT HEAT BULB TERRARIUM 50-150W | eBay



You can use a basking bulb but I would recommend using a heat mat, especially since it's your first leo


----------



## KingRedbeardI

laksomeister said:


> You can use a basking bulb but I would recommend using a heat mat, especially since it's your first leo


I second this







Chigwell hammer said:


> Is there another option to a heat mat? For example using one of these? KOMODO REPTILE SNAKE GECKO DRAGON BASKING SPOT LIGHT HEAT BULB TERRARIUM 50-150W | eBay




Sent from my ST25i using Tapatalk


----------



## jodiecaine

laksomeister said:


> You can use a basking bulb but I would recommend using a heat mat, especially since it's your first leo


Heatmat all the way, top heats just working to raise the ambient temps instead of the belly heat which you need from the heatmat plus heat mat and mat stat use hardly any power in comparison 
Regards 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jodiecaine

Latest addition she's the most social leopard I've ever seen!!!!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## labmad

jodiecaine said:


> Latest addition she's the most social leopard I've ever seen!!!!
> 
> image
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 looks lovely - what morph is she?


----------



## jodiecaine

labmad said:


> looks lovely - what morph is she?


I got her as a carrot head sunglow but she's near enough completely orange like tangerine tornado territory lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chigwell hammer

Went reptile shop today and i have made my mind up and i am going to join the leo gang! 

I will be getting a heat mat but think it might be a bit of a challenge with the leads as my 3ft viv is more for beardies


----------



## Artisan

Chigwell hammer said:


> Went reptile shop today and i have made my mind up and i am going to join the leo gang!
> 
> I will be getting a heat mat but think it might be a bit of a challenge with the leads as my 3ft viv is more for beardies


You will still be able to take plug off mat & run through cable holes at back of viv. 

Congrats on choosing a leo. Make sure you study the links I gave you and make sure you get the correct equipment like stat, digi thermometer, calcium, vit supplements etc.....get yhe leo once you have everything else you need and run the set up for a week or so to make sure temps are maintained : victory:


----------



## Chigwell hammer

I plan to Artisan im not gonna rush at all, Still got lots to learn and loads of questions to ask  

I will take close up pics of the holes i am dealing with on my viv after dinner so you lot can see.


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Chigwell hammer said:


> I plan to Artisan im not gonna rush at all, Still got lots to learn and loads of questions to ask
> 
> I will take close up pics of the holes i am dealing with on my viv after dinner so you lot can see.


Dont bother taking the plug off the wire, just take the back off the viv and put the heat mat in before putting it back and place the holes in the viv (if there aren't any just drill them) over the cable. One method might be quicker than the other depending on yourself, just telling you what I do  also a 3ft viv is more than perfect for a Leo. I think most beardie owners on here would of told you to eventually upgrade to a 4ft for a BD, where as 3ft will be perfect for the Leos entire life. 

Sent from my ST25i using Tapatalk


----------



## Chigwell hammer

Yeah i did get told about it being to small for a beardie after a few
Months. I think a Leo will be easier for me and it seems the cheaper option also.


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Chigwell hammer said:


> Yeah i did get told about it being to small for a beardie after a few
> Months. I think a Leo will be easier for me and it seems the cheaper option also.


Yeahhhh, that too I suppose lol


----------



## jodiecaine

Chigwell hammer said:


> Yeah i did get told about it being to small for a beardie after a few
> Months. I think a Leo will be easier for me and it seems the cheaper option also.


Just be prepared cause you will not stop at one I guarantee you will be hooked and get more 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phil2

Some pics of milo tonight. Mainly fed every other day now 


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jodiecaine

phil2 said:


> Some pics of milo tonight. Mainly fed every other day now
> image
> imageimage
> image
> image
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tail looks real cool


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosyx20

*my story*

I wanted to share this as I have seen many postings with people concerned of their leo and the only information they get is to see a vet. How helpful is that?? ...one day we noticed our leo gecko had a massive infection! He must have had a sperm plug which became infected from cutting his testicle on something in his home. We used sand at that time (dumb me!) so massive infection, scabby and puss an he was throwing up food. Bad situation!! People are funny, all sorts of joe shmoes were treating animal infections for years without any special vet care. They used silver ad copper and antibiotic creams. This is how I cured my leo of the same problem, only his whole testicle was a huge scab and bleeding and pussing! As he wasn't eating. First of all, I called the pet store and got a solution to feed him with a dropper. Vanilla ensure, pedialyte, meal worms and baby food<< best mix ever! Keep it hydrated! Started feeding him as much as he would take three times a day. Along with that, I changed his substrait to paper towel to keep it moist at all times and changed it often. Two warm baths a day 20 min and triple antibiotic cream added to affected area thrice a day. and ALSO here is the magic cure! COLIADAL silver! Look it up!! Miracle antibiotic for reptiles and lizards!! There is info everywhere on it! It took little over a week for my leo to start eating his food again and start acting frisky and normal again. The first day we soaked him and he had poop impacted in his vent, I cleaned it out and he immediately he passed stool and a sperm plug. It takes time but if u stick to this I promise you the infection will heal. But u have to use the COLIADAL silver, it is an antibiotic and takes the place of the antibiotics the vet would give u. He is better than eer! Te problem with vets is, they will charge you up th ass just to tell you your gecko will die, because they don't have the time to spend bathing and feeding and treating your gecko, or you will be charged even more for them to do surgery which is often unnecessary. You can treat your gecko of SOME ISSUES like this all on your own, not all issues! Now at this moment his scab is almost fallen off and the infection is gone. Just waiting for the scab to fall off.
He is happy again which makes me happy!! Lots of prayer and lots of attention paid to te little guy, there you have it, baths, soaks, nutrition and antibiotics.
If you can't afford a vet there are other options, I'm not saying this is a sure thing for all, but it saved our little guy, I'm also a nurse in training so I have some skills under my belt  I hope this gives some of you some hope! 
Thread: Leopard gecko and hemiphenal (testicle) problems Reply to Thread


----------



## Chigwell hammer

jodiecaine said:


> Just be prepared cause you will not stop at one I guarantee you will be hooked and get more
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha, Ive been told that already


----------



## Chigwell hammer

Just checked my viv and i should be fine i have the gap at the bottom of the air vent which is removable


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Chigwell hammer said:


> Just checked my viv and i should be fine i have the gap at the bottom of the air vent which is removable
> 
> image


Those are usually for stat and thermometer probes, but you might be able to make that work for a heat mat. Just might be a bit awkward.


----------



## Chigwell hammer

Well the leads for the light sockets fit in the gaps ok, Or did you mean the heat mat lead having to go quite far up?


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Chigwell hammer said:


> Well the leads for the light sockets fit in the gaps ok, Or did you mean the heat mat lead having to go quite far up?


Yeahhhh it might have to stick up a bit, might not necessarily be a problem just might look a bit naff lol

Sent from my ST25i using Tapatalk


----------



## Chigwell hammer

Stick a few plants in the way should be fine


----------



## KingRedbeardI

First of all bit confused as after 2 - 3 weeks of Smaug not eating, I put him in his new viv last night and he's started eating again!

Secondly here's a video I took about a couple of months ago. The way he looks at me about half way through made me crack up.

Smaug the Leopard Gecko - YouTube

I don't suppose anyone can tell what Morph he is from that video? I'm extremely un-educated when it comes to morphs so I always just assumed he was a normal... But after thinking about it for a while and looking at some others I don't know. :gasp:


----------



## laksomeister

KingRedbeardI said:


> First of all bit confused as after 2 - 3 weeks of Smaug not eating, I put him in his new viv last night and he's started eating again!
> 
> 
> 
> Secondly here's a video I took about a couple of months ago. The way he looks at me about half way through made me crack up.
> 
> 
> 
> Smaug the Leopard Gecko - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> I don't suppose anyone can tell what Morph he is from that video? I'm extremely un-educated when it comes to morphs so I always just assumed he was a normal... But after thinking about it for a while and looking at some others I don't know. :gasp:



I think normals have spots all over?
And maybe he's a hypo, from what I can remember they are like normals but with spotless backs.
Sorry but I'm rubbish with morphs so I'm just guessing.


----------



## Mollie100

laksomeister said:


> I think normals have spots all over?
> And maybe he's a hypo, from what I can remember they are like normals but with spotless backs.
> Sorry but I'm rubbish with morphs so I'm just guessing.


Ditto lol. I thought normals were spottier too but am a total beginner as well..... 

I enjoyed the video though - particularly the whole 'and what are you looking at?? moment! :lol2:


----------



## bigdan110

If memory serves me right he looks to be a super hypo 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chigwell hammer

Bit of help regarding what size heat mat i should get, My viv is 36inch x 15inch


----------



## bigdan110

Chigwell hammer said:


> Bit of help regarding what size heat mat i should get, My viv is 36inch x 15inch


Normaly people go1/3 to 1/2 of the tank. I would either go 11x17 or 6x35 for that tank 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chigwell hammer

Will this one do then?

ProRep Prorep Heat Mat 20w UTH 17" x 11" for Gecko Spider Snake Lizard Tanks! | eBay


----------



## geordiedream

Hope this works this time. Here are pictures of Fudgie and Loveheart (named by my 7 year old daughter) think Loveheart is a super hypo not sure about Fudgie though










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## geordiedream

This is getting frustrating, I have tried posting a message with a couple of pics of our Leo's, the first time I posted I got a message saying it would be reviewed by an admin, dont think they ever got onto the thread. Thought I would try again but this time via my phone using tapatalk. Either there is a delay or I am unable to post pictures.

Is there a minimum number of posts required before you can attach pictures ?

Thanks

John


----------



## laksomeister

bigdan110 said:


> If memory serves me right he looks to be a super hypo
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk



Isn't superhypo no spots at all? 
Or at least extremly few spots overall.


----------



## geordiedream

I have a super hypo and she has no spots 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingRedbeardI

laksomeister said:


> Isn't superhypo no spots at all?
> Or at least extremly few spots overall.


You can't see it too well in the video but just under half of his tail is orange if that helps lol


----------



## bigdan110

laksomeister said:


> Isn't superhypo no spots at all?
> Or at least extremly few spots overall.


If I remember its under ten spots also I believe its the body not all over. It may be a shct 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Artisan

Chigwell hammer said:


> Will this one do then?
> 
> ProRep Prorep Heat Mat 20w UTH 17" x 11" for Gecko Spider Snake Lizard Tanks! | eBay


If you get your stuff at same place you will save on delivery

From swell reptiles

17x11 heat mat
Habistat Heat Mat | Swell Reptiles

Pulse stat
Pulse Proportional Thermostat | Swell Reptiles

Medium gecko cave for moist hide
Exo Terra Gecko Cave | Swell Reptiles

Reptile cave in medium
reptile cave | Swell Reptiles

Plants
Artificial Plants | Swell Reptiles

And free delivery on ebay...I always use these thermometers as so much cheaper then proper reptile ones
LCD DIGITAL FISH AQUARIUM WATER TANK THERMOMETER NEW UK SELLER | eBay

Vitamins with D3 to dust live food
REPASHY CALCIUM PLUS - All sizes | eBay

Calcium carbonate (no D3) to leave in a bowl in the viv all the time
CALCIUM CARBONATE 100g - GROUND LIMESTONE FLOUR | eBay


----------



## labmad

If your buying multiple items from swell remember the discount code to save more money too - rfuk13 will save you a few quid


----------



## Chigwell hammer

ah nice one guys, Thanks for all that :2thumb:


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Smaug ate 7 mealworms 2 or 3 nights ago and hasn't eaten again since. Seems to have settled into the new viv nicely, loves the second floor and all the extra stuff he has to climb on :no1:


----------



## laksomeister

KingRedbeardI said:


> Smaug ate 7 mealworms 2 or 3 nights ago and hasn't eaten again since. Seems to have settled into the new viv nicely, loves the second floor and all the extra stuff he has to climb on :no1:



Nice! But where are those pics? 

Gotta get myself together and start working on junis new viv too..


----------



## KingRedbeardI

laksomeister said:


> Nice! But where are those pics?
> 
> Gotta get myself together and start working on junis new viv too..


Coming soon! Lol :2thumb:

Anyone ever fed calci worms to their leo?

Thinking about ordering some, was wondering whether they'd need to be dusted, gut loaded etc.


----------



## Chigwell hammer

Cant wait for pay day next week so i can start buying bits for my viv! and slowly start setting it up


----------



## Artisan

Been watching my supersnow MP ph tremper & my tremper MP gettin jiggy this evening ..........looking forward to the babies from this pair of lovlies


----------



## geordiedream

Why is everything about Leo's so addictive. Find myself constantly going through classifieds


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mollie100

Artisan said:


> Been watching my supersnow MP ph tremper & my tremper MP gettin jiggy this evening ..........looking forward to the babies from this pair of lovlies


Woot woo! You don't give them a net curtain and a bit of privacy then?! 

We were watching a lovely little Leo' today in a Garden Centre - he/she was gorgeous - came strutting out of his hide, wandered over to a cricket, chomped it down in seconds then strutted back to his hide for a nap! 

I was rather taken with this little character..... :flrt:
*But* I have to save up for a set-up first lol. Still - it was brilliant to see as I've not actually seen any Leo's 'up and about' before. 

I really want a Gargoyle Gecko too but that will probably come much later lol. Am thoroughly enjoying all the research anyway - and the Leo' pics of course...!


----------



## bigdan110

Artisan said:


> Been watching my supersnow MP ph tremper & my tremper MP gettin jiggy this evening ..........looking forward to the babies from this pair of lovlies


I can't wait for mine either 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## beckyj

So Torretto has still not eaten  Think it's been 3 weeks now. She's still active and pooing (how can you poo if you've not eaten anything?!) I weighed her today and she's just lost a gram in a month.

Was thinking about getting some wax worms as I know she loves them, I'm just worried she'll start refusing everything except the wax worms!


----------



## Big Red One

beckyj said:


> So Torretto has still not eaten  Think it's been 3 weeks now. She's still active and pooing (how can you poo if you've not eaten anything?!) I weighed her today and she's just lost a gram in a month.
> 
> Was thinking about getting some wax worms as I know she loves them, I'm just worried she'll start refusing everything except the wax worms!


Don't give her waxies, it'll only make things worse.

If she hasn't lost weight and is pooing, are you absolutely sure she hasn't eaten? It sounds like she is doing to be honest !

Either way, no weight loss, not a problem. She'll start again on her own terms, I've had females not eat for 3 months through winter, its no issue for them.


----------



## Ryanb0401

Do leos have any concept of comfort? My domino seems to love sleeping on dry moss. 

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## beckyj

Big Red One said:


> Don't give her waxies, it'll only make things worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If she hasn't lost weight and is pooing, are you absolutely sure she hasn't eaten? It sounds like she is doing to be honest !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either way, no weight loss, not a problem. She'll start again on her own terms, I've had females not eat for 3 months through winter, its no issue for them.
















she's definitely not eaten, I count all the insects out! :-/ 



I'll hang on longer then, she was just such a dustbin previous to this!


----------



## KingRedbeardI

beckyj said:


> she's definitely not eaten, I count all the insects out! :-/
> 
> 
> 
> I'll hang on longer then, she was just such a dustbin previous to this!


Mine hasn't eaten for about 3 weeks either, apart from one night during this period. Retrobangs has a couple that haven't eaten in about 6 weeks. I wouldn't worry, just watch the weight and activity 

Sent from my ST25i using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdan110

beckyj said:


> she's definitely not eaten, I count all the insects out! :-/
> 
> 
> 
> I'll hang on longer then, she was just such a dustbin previous to this!


Has she shed ? If so its probably a shedpoo

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## beckyj

bigdan110 said:


> Has she shed ? If so its probably a shedpoo
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk










Yes she's shed a couple of days ago in fact! I check her cold hide every morning, as that's where she poops, and there's a little one in there every morning!

But she's definitey not eaten any bugs for about 3 weeks. She was a total dustbin before this and ate loads! I've only had her 3 months and she's not a year yet


----------



## retrobangs

beckyj said:


> So Torretto has still not eaten  Think it's been 3 weeks now. She's still active and pooing (how can you poo if you've not eaten anything?!) I weighed her today and she's just lost a gram in a month.
> 
> 
> 
> Was thinking about getting some wax worms as I know she loves them, I'm just worried she'll start refusing everything except the wax worms!



How old is she. Could she be ovulating? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beckyj

retrobangs said:


> How old is she. Could she be ovulating?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


She hatched the 2nd of May last year, so almost 10 months. She went off her food but would still eat mealies if I put them in front of her (she was eating them out of a bowl) Now she won't eat the mealies at all. She used to LOVE roaches, and she won't eat those either!

I guess it's a waiting game! She's still active so I'll keep an eye on her.


----------



## retrobangs

beckyj said:


> She hatched the 2nd of May last year, so almost 10 months. She went off her food but would still eat mealies if I put them in front of her (she was eating them out of a bowl) Now she won't eat the mealies at all. She used to LOVE roaches, and she won't eat those either!
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it's a waiting game! She's still active so I'll keep an eye on her.



Have you tried to see if she is ovulating - she is old enough. If you cant hold her in the right position if you put her on or in something glass, look underneath. Is she is you may be able to see that way, although it's not always obvious without flexing their tummy a little. I managed to see one of mine was this way. They love their food and have both been off for 6 months. Thinks its about knowing your leo too. Apart from not eating mine are behaving the same and nesting a bit more than usual in their moist hides. They have no lethargy, illness, major weight loss etc. If they showed any signs of sickness then I would go vets immediately. 

Hopefully this helps


----------



## labmad

at what age can a female start ovulating?


----------



## Big Red One

labmad said:


> at what age can a female start ovulating?


As young as 7/8 months....


----------



## phil2

Milo hasnt ate the last few nights she shedded a few days ago seems to be off her food tonight didnt offer any last night, she has pooped twice earlier so was surprised will see if she will tommoz shes gettin g a bit older so shall i stop dusting with repashy daily now? They cant have too much of that can she as she seems to lick some crickets before , kinda tasting them then when she did turned awayv


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingRedbeardI

phil2 said:


> Milo hasnt ate the last few nights she shedded a few days ago seems to be off her food tonight didnt offer any last night, she has pooped twice earlier so was surprised will see if she will tommoz shes gettin g a bit older so shall i stop dusting with repashy daily now? They cant have too much of that can she as she seems to lick some crickets before , kinda tasting them then when she did turned awayv
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, keep dusting all food with repashy buddy


----------



## BretJordan

Hey guys another long time and no post  Hope everyone is good. Doesn't seem to be lots of posts on here recently.. Unsure why?

Anyway, finally moved back to the parents and have all the Reps all set back up and all in there comfortable homes. Will try get some more photos through this week. Unfortunately got the smaller bedroom after my younger sister has taken my old bigger room  

Just have no where for my 4x2x2 viv to be set up anymore which is a massive shame as I really really wanted a BTS.. Oh well, guess I will have to sell it and buy another once I've moved out again..

Bret.


----------



## KingRedbeardI

BretJordan said:


> Hey guys another long time and no post  Hope everyone is good. Doesn't seem to be lots of posts on here recently.. Unsure why?
> 
> Anyway, finally moved back to the parents and have all the Reps all set back up and all in there comfortable homes. Will try get some more photos through this week. Unfortunately got the smaller bedroom after my younger sister has taken my old bigger room
> 
> Just have no where for my 4x2x2 viv to be set up anymore which is a massive shame as I really really wanted a BTS.. Oh well, guess I will have to sell it and buy another once I've moved out again..
> 
> Bret.


Tough break! Damn those younger siblings


----------



## BretJordan

I know right! Pain in backside! Oh well all my leos in my bedroom but my Cresties are in the living room downstairs. Should be good for them to get some foot traffic as they seem to come out and about. 

Bret.


----------



## phil2

Ok just thought when older they should be less


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdan110

phil2 said:


> Ok just thought when older they should be less
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Vitimin/calcium requirements dont decrease with age they constantly use up supplies hence constant supplementation. :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## KingRedbeardI

phil2 said:


> Ok just thought when older they should be less
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nah, keep it up


----------



## phil2

Cool


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## geordiedream

fudgie


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## geordiedream

loveheart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manchanification

*gecko growth*

Can any one give me an idea of how quickly young geckos grow and put on weight? 

I've had mine for just over a month now, (eating, pooing and shedding all fine) and weighed her. Her weight hasn't changed in that month so I'm just wondering what kind of growth rate to expect. She's approximately 4 months and eating around 10 small crickets per day, plus the occasional mealworm.


----------



## bigdan110

Manchanification said:


> Can any one give me an idea of how quickly young geckos grow and put on weight?
> 
> I've had mine for just over a month now, (eating, pooing and shedding all fine) and weighed her. Her weight hasn't changed in that month so I'm just wondering what kind of growth rate to expect. She's approximately 4 months and eating around 10 small crickets per day, plus the occasional mealworm.


I would up her food by leaving a bowl of mealys in the viv on top of the crickets. some geckos are slow to grow but no weight in a month sounds a bit odd. she should be a bottomless tank at that age provided her husbandry is correct. I would also get a fecal exam just in case. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Manchanification

bigdan110 said:


> I would up her food by leaving a bowl of mealys in the viv on top of the crickets. some geckos are slow to grow but no weight in a month sounds a bit odd. she should be a bottomless tank at that age provided her husbandry is correct. I would also get a fecal exam just in case.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


 Cool thanks for the advice, will get on that.


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

Any tips on how to get my male to eat locusts? My other two LOVE when I give them locusts, they will hunt them but Toby just looks at them licks them and then just watches them, he eats mealworms fine but I want to givie them a variety, the other two love when I have some spare locusts and throw them in a few times a week but Toby just doesn't seem to care. Also his tail is getting better I think he is just not very good a shedding, I have shedding aid and think I will need to give him another bath tonight as it seems like he is having a messy shed, he now uses his moist hide, as long as it has kitchen roll in it and not moss. What a fussy boy


----------



## bigdan110

woooo more eggs tho I have a feeling they to are duds :/ still waiting for my other female to lay looks like shes only got the one so hopefully this ones fertile I want my little spotty babies : D

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Artisan

Some shots from the other night

Reverse stripe raptor female



Snake eyed eclipse male



And a sweet eclipse het tremper lady I paired to my supersnow het raptor lad a few nights ago


----------



## Juggerz

My Gecko


----------



## Artisan

Some pics from today 

Total eclipse het tremper ph blizzard







Mack tremper het MP, blizzard ph eclipse







Probable mack eclipse


----------



## Mollie100

Beautiful geckos! :flrt:


----------



## Artisan

Mollie100 said:


> Beautiful geckos! :flrt:


Thank you


----------



## Artisan

Fascio x W/Y

Comparison pics of when he was younger and you can really see why he's a possible W/Y....but as he's grown - the fascio influence has taken over and covered him in blotchy dots......seriously cannot wait to see babies from this lad when he's old enough 

First pic is courtesy of the breeder before I got him.




And hoiw he's changed over the last few months, looks totally different!


----------



## Big Red One

Hoping the babies from these two might be a bit special.....


----------



## Chigwell hammer

I've finally been payed so i am going on a bit of a spending spree  

I would like a red light, Is this one worth getting? If so what W is best.

Zoo Med Nightlight Red Bulbs | Swell Reptiles


----------



## Titchie

Hi there we've just got a leo and were advised to get a red light, I just used normal house hold fittings and stuck it to the back with sticky pads. Cant remember the wattage, think it was 75w but its basically a bulb you would use in an electric fire. I only use it when the house heating is off to keep the temps up and also for viewing when the heatings off, as we have all the lights off in the front room were she is on a night. BUT all this info could be wrong as we've only just started with geckos but it works with our leo as she comes out more with the light on :thumb:


----------



## purple poppet

*Vet advice....is it right?*

Hi all


My leoard gecko, Yoshi, is one year old and we took him today to the vets (which has a reptile specialist in once a week) for a check up to make sure he was ok and we were doing the right thing.

Here is all the information you shoud need to know about our set up before reading on:
1 leopard gecko, 1 year old weighing 68g 
2ft vivarium
Heat mat on one side of the floor of the viv (31 - 32.5 degrees c); regulated with a thermostat and temperature monitored with a digital thermometer
Cold side 20 degrees c; temperature monitored with a digital thermometer
Incandescent light bulb on a timer (approx 9 hours a day) 
Large birch chip substrate
One hide on hot side, one hide on cold side and moist hide inbetween the two
Diet of crickets dusted with 'Nutorbal' (have tried meal worms but he's not interested)
Water bowl (changed daily) and cap of pure calcium powder

So, as I said, we went to the vets but we have come back very confused as the he suggested we made some changes to the vivarium set up which appear to go against a lot of the research we have done and advice in here. He said the following:

*put the heat mat on the side of the vivarium
*replace the incandescent bulb with a red basking spot bulb (placed above the hot side)
*not to bother with the calcium cap, "how does the creature know what it is and how can they tell they are in need of calcium" (quote)
*more moist hides in different places in the viv

Yoshi is usually very active and up until two-three weeks ago would eat 9-15 crickets in one go once a week. However, he only seems to be eating 2-4 at a time a couple of times a week recently.

We would really appreciate your opinions. The vet has made us concerned that we are maybe not doing right by little Yoshi :-( 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jools

purple poppet said:


> Hi all
> 
> 
> My leoard gecko, Yoshi, is one year old and we took him today to the vets (which has a reptile specialist in once a week) for a check up to make sure he was ok and we were doing the right thing.
> 
> Here is all the information you shoud need to know about our set up before reading on:
> 1 leopard gecko, 1 year old weighing 68g
> 2ft vivarium
> Heat mat on one side of the floor of the viv (31 - 32.5 degrees c); regulated with a thermostat and temperature monitored with a digital thermometer
> Cold side 20 degrees c; temperature monitored with a digital thermometer
> Incandescent light bulb on a timer (approx 9 hours a day)
> Large birch chip substrate
> One hide on hot side, one hide on cold side and moist hide inbetween the two
> Diet of crickets dusted with 'Nutorbal' (have tried meal worms but he's not interested)
> Water bowl (changed daily) and cap of pure calcium powder
> 
> So, as I said, we went to the vets but we have come back very confused as the he suggested we made some changes to the vivarium set up which appear to go against a lot of the research we have done and advice in here. He said the following:
> 
> *put the heat mat on the side of the vivarium
> *replace the incandescent bulb with a red basking spot bulb (placed above the hot side)
> *not to bother with the calcium cap, "how does the creature know what it is and how can they tell they are in need of calcium" (quote)
> *more moist hides in different places in the viv
> 
> Yoshi is usually very active and up until two-three weeks ago would eat 9-15 crickets in one go once a week. However, he only seems to be eating 2-4 at a time a couple of times a week recently.
> 
> We would really appreciate your opinions. The vet has made us concerned that we are maybe not doing right by little Yoshi :-(
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 See my reply in the Newbie section :2thumb:


----------



## Artisan

purple poppet said:


> Hi all
> 
> 
> My leoard gecko, Yoshi, is one year old and we took him today to the vets (which has a reptile specialist in once a week) for a check up to make sure he was ok and we were doing the right thing.
> 
> Here is all the information you shoud need to know about our set up before reading on:
> 1 leopard gecko, 1 year old weighing 68g
> 2ft vivarium
> Heat mat on one side of the floor of the viv (31 - 32.5 degrees c); regulated with a thermostat and temperature monitored with a digital thermometer
> Cold side 20 degrees c; temperature monitored with a digital thermometer
> Incandescent light bulb on a timer (approx 9 hours a day)
> Large birch chip substrate
> One hide on hot side, one hide on cold side and moist hide inbetween the two
> Diet of crickets dusted with 'Nutorbal' (have tried meal worms but he's not interested)
> Water bowl (changed daily) and cap of pure calcium powder
> 
> So, as I said, we went to the vets but we have come back very confused as the he suggested we made some changes to the vivarium set up which appear to go against a lot of the research we have done and advice in here. He said the following:
> 
> *put the heat mat on the side of the vivarium
> *replace the incandescent bulb with a red basking spot bulb (placed above the hot side)
> *not to bother with the calcium cap, "how does the creature know what it is and how can they tell they are in need of calcium" (quote)
> *more moist hides in different places in the viv
> 
> Yoshi is usually very active and up until two-three weeks ago would eat 9-15 crickets in one go once a week. However, he only seems to be eating 2-4 at a time a couple of times a week recently.
> 
> We would really appreciate your opinions. The vet has made us concerned that we are maybe not doing right by little Yoshi :-(
> 
> Thanks in advance!


This would concern me if I got this info from a vet. 

Heat mat on the side will do nothing for your leo, it needs to be on the floor so the leo can soak up belly heat to digest food.
I would remove bark chips as this isn't the best substrate. maybe swap for lino as this gets lovely toasty warm for the leo to flomp out on and soak up the warmth.
The bulb wont matter if you have a heat mat, the bulb will mainly be for your vewing purposes or the if the leo does like the glow he can come out under it......so I wouldn't change this as he will get his heat from a correctly installed mat under the right substrate....again - lino is very comfortable for a leo to lay on and provides great heat transfer.
All mine self supplement with the calcium left in the viv. When their bosies need it - they actively look for it....a bit like humans when we crave things like salty food when our bodies are running low on it, or craving sweets when our bodies our blood sugar is low etc.
One moist hide is sufficient....leos don't like humid enviroments as they can get R.I's if too humid, they may spend a lot of time in a moist hide but they do come out a lot during the evening,morning,dead of night to spend a lot of time in the none humid environment of the viv itself. 

The only 2 things I would change are the substrate and maybe crank your temps up a few degrees as I find my leos eat more and are more active at 34/35c.....this may also encourage yours to eat mealworms instead of just crickets. Crickets are horrible and I wont feed them but I also think they are a bit easier to digest then mealworms so you may find he won't eat mealies because he prefers it a tad warmer so he can digest easier (just a thought) : victory:


----------



## Dov

purple poppet said:


> Hi all
> 
> 
> My leoard gecko, Yoshi, is one year old and we took him today to the vets (which has a reptile specialist in once a week) for a check up to make sure he was ok and we were doing the right thing.
> 
> Here is all the information you shoud need to know about our set up before reading on:
> 1 leopard gecko, 1 year old weighing 68g
> 2ft vivarium
> Heat mat on one side of the floor of the viv (31 - 32.5 degrees c); regulated with a thermostat and temperature monitored with a digital thermometer
> Cold side 20 degrees c; temperature monitored with a digital thermometer
> Incandescent light bulb on a timer (approx 9 hours a day)
> Large birch chip substrate
> One hide on hot side, one hide on cold side and moist hide inbetween the two
> Diet of crickets dusted with 'Nutorbal' (have tried meal worms but he's not interested)
> Water bowl (changed daily) and cap of pure calcium powder
> 
> So, as I said, we went to the vets but we have come back very confused as the he suggested we made some changes to the vivarium set up which appear to go against a lot of the research we have done and advice in here. He said the following:
> 
> *put the heat mat on the side of the vivarium
> *replace the incandescent bulb with a red basking spot bulb (placed above the hot side)
> *not to bother with the calcium cap, "how does the creature know what it is and how can they tell they are in need of calcium" (quote)
> *more moist hides in different places in the viv
> 
> Yoshi is usually very active and up until two-three weeks ago would eat 9-15 crickets in one go once a week. However, he only seems to be eating 2-4 at a time a couple of times a week recently.
> 
> We would really appreciate your opinions. The vet has made us concerned that we are maybe not doing right by little Yoshi :-(
> 
> Thanks in advance!


i would ignore putting the heat mat on the side as they need under belly heat to help digest their food. if you are going to use a bulb then i would agree on switching it with a red or blue bulb, i dont use lighting but another good idea is led lighting which if you look back a couple of pages you will see that some people have installed these. keep using the calcium dish, i use it and all my geckos do go up to it and will lick it, also i use it when i grab the locusts and i will make sure the locust have a wee bath in it lol, that way i know they are covered in calcium. i only have one moist hide in each viv and that it either on the warm side of viv or in the middle which is half on half off the heat mat. if you have a specialist reptile shop near you ask them, i think vets only get told so much and they then think theey know it all. i'm lucky, the reptile shop that i go to the guy has studied zoology, has been rouund the world, has worked with exo-terra and he knows his stuff, so i always ask him for advice. i would only agree with one thing the vet has said and that would be the bulb. by the sounds of how you do things your gecko is healthy. just keep doing what your doing.


----------



## purple poppet

Artisan said:


> This would concern me if I got this info from a vet.
> 
> Heat mat on the side will do nothing for your leo, it needs to be on the floor so the leo can soak up belly heat to digest food.
> I would remove bark chips as this isn't the best substrate. maybe swap for lino as this gets lovely toasty warm for the leo to flomp out on and soak up the warmth.
> The bulb wont matter if you have a heat mat, the bulb will mainly be for your vewing purposes or the if the leo does like the glow he can come out under it......so I wouldn't change this as he will get his heat from a correctly installed mat under the right substrate....again - lino is very comfortable for a leo to lay on and provides great heat transfer.
> All mine self supplement with the calcium left in the viv. When their bosies need it - they actively look for it....a bit like humans when we crave things like salty food when our bodies are running low on it, or craving sweets when our bodies our blood sugar is low etc.
> One moist hide is sufficient....leos don't like humid enviroments as they can get R.I's if too humid, they may spend a lot of time in a moist hide but they do come out a lot during the evening,morning,dead of night to spend a lot of time in the none humid environment of the viv itself.
> 
> The only 2 things I would change are the substrate and maybe crank your temps up a few degrees as I find my leos eat more and are more active at 34/35c.....this may also encourage yours to eat mealworms instead of just crickets. Crickets are horrible and I wont feed them but I also think they are a bit easier to digest then mealworms so you may find he won't eat mealies because he prefers it a tad warmer so he can digest easier (just a thought) : victory:


Hi Artisan

Thank you so much for your reply. You have certainly put our minds at rest that we are largely doing the right thing by Yoshi. Thanks for the two tips on the substrate and temperatures too. We'll give that a go and see if he gobbles up some mealies! When you say lino, do you mean bog standard lino from a DIY shop? Nothing fancy? Finally, should we be concerned about his appetite dropping a bit?

Thanks again for taking the time to reply :2thumb:


----------



## Artisan

purple poppet said:


> Hi Artisan
> 
> Thank you so much for your reply. You have certainly put our minds at rest that we are largely doing the right thing by Yoshi. Thanks for the two tips on the substrate and temperatures too. We'll give that a go and see if he gobbles up some mealies! When you say lino, do you mean bog standard lino from a DIY shop? Nothing fancy? Finally, should we be concerned about his appetite dropping a bit?
> 
> Thanks again for taking the time to reply :2thumb:


Bog standard lino.....with the rubbery backing yes  the type that comes in rolls/offcuts etc that you would put on your kitchen/bathroom floor. NOT the type that comes in tiles with an adhesive backing. 
I wouldn't worry about his appetite as he is still eating a good amount. The older some leos are the less they eat as they don't need to grow as much. I have some adults who will only eat one adult dubia a week and still maintain weights of 90+g. The season can affect their appetite as they have a winter slow down where some wont eat at all all winter but yours is eating and as long as he isn't losing a lot of grams then he sounds fine to me


----------



## phil2

I tried feeding milo again tonight but no joy she hasnt ate since tue/wed now, seems not interested not lost weight yet, temps are normal about 32c hot side.nothings changed shes fine in herself she was just sat up waiting to come out before thats a first lol . Just dont get it im worried now i know people will say dont yet but i am


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phil2

But went up again and she really is itching to come out soon as put my habd in then shes on it but shes never done it before shes in a 2 foot tank but shes bigger now i just took something out maybe she feels a bit confined?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rubisco13

*My Leopards Geckos*

Some pics of my beauties 








not sure about morph of the one that got a missing tail, any ideas?


----------



## rubisco13

*My beauties!*

In a few months i would like to try to breed them

Any ideas what i would get? the only boy is the hybino ( first pics, that's the morph that i think that he is)





Not sure about the morph about the one that got a missing tail


----------



## retrobangs

Hi all. 

Here's some updates of the gang:

Chief (remember he is a rescue so sadly his toes are but twisted whih may show in pics, but he walks and climbs fine and has no further damage from his very first owner)



























Just hanging 









My first bubba Leeloo



























Alura - she is a daddies girl so she's my OH's fav 



























So how is everyone??



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chigwell hammer

After bit help please, I have the sockets in my viv already and i want a red or blue bulb to light up my viv but not a heat bulb.

This is the bulb the person used before me, can someone link me up with the type of bulb i would need.


----------



## Artisan

Chigwell hammer said:


> After bit help please, I have the sockets in my viv already and i want a red or blue bulb to light up my viv but not a heat bulb.
> 
> This is the bulb the person used before me, can someone link me up with the type of bulb i would need.
> 
> image


I linked you a load of bulbs in pm......you just need a low wattage bulb with the same ES screw fitting....the choice of colour is yours. As it's only for your own viewing purposes.....the wattage should be low or an energy saving one if you don't like the LED light strips, seeing as you already plan to use a heat mat.


----------



## Chigwell hammer

I know you did Artisan i got confused on the fitting the bulb is! So its an ES


Thank you : victory:


----------



## phil2

Anyone any advice for my earlier posts?


----------



## retrobangs

phil2 said:


> But went up again and she really is itching to come out soon as put my habd in then shes on it but shes never done it before shes in a 2 foot tank but shes bigger now i just took something out maybe she feels a bit confined?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Could be worth putting a second level in. I am bias when it comes to space though. Is she old enough to ovulate? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phil2

Im not sure, was told she was 6 months when i got her but she was about 5 inches she was not 6 months i was told here, so say she was about 3 months then she would now be 7 months old but this is roughly, how old can they ovulate from? And as shes a female will she lay eggs then? How long it take how long she go off the food for and will she be ok is there anything i can do?


----------



## KingRedbeardI

phil2 said:


> Im not sure, was told she was 6 months when i got her but she was about 5 inches she was not 6 months i was told here, so say she was about 3 months then she would now be 7 months old but this is roughly, how old can they ovulate from? And as shes a female will she lay eggs then? How long it take how long she go off the food for and will she be ok is there anything i can do?


She'll be alright, just watch her weight and her activity. Try feeding as you do, just incase, but dont stress her out. Mines been off for about a month now.


----------



## phil2

Is she old enough then? So will she lay eggs from time to time? And maybe when lol, just want her to be ok so far weights fine il try get her an extra level, i do worry last gecko i had stopped eating for 6 months !


----------



## phil2

Right took some pics cant say i can see anything, see if u spot anything.
































Think she may look a bit less weighty


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chigwell hammer

Question, Starting to get bits through the post to complete my viv... How long should it all be running until i can then get my gecko.


cheers!


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Chigwell hammer said:


> Question, Starting to get bits through the post to complete my viv... How long should it all be running until i can then get my gecko.
> 
> 
> cheers!


Give us an example?
Do you mean like, once everything is in the viv, and the heatmat + stat are turned on, how long should you wait?

You COULD put the gecko in straight away, but it's best to give it a few days and leave the mat + stat on 24 hrs a day and regularly check the temperatures, just for peace of mind. :2thumb:


----------



## KingRedbeardI

*Smaug's nightly adventures.*

What Smaug got up to last night... Posted a thread about it if anyone wants a laugh...

Stupid Smaug. - YouTube


----------



## Chigwell hammer

That is exactly what i meant KingRedbeardI

Cheers mate, Looks like i will wait about 24hours then. Fingers crossed then all my stuff comes this week and i will get my Gecko next week.


BLOODY EXITED !


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Chigwell hammer said:


> That is exactly what i meant KingRedbeardI
> 
> Cheers mate, Looks like i will wait about 24hours then. Fingers crossed then all my stuff comes this week and i will get my Gecko next week.
> 
> 
> BLOODY EXITED !


Nice one! Got a bloke from Ebay coming today who has bought my old viv. He must feel like he's won the lottery, the amount of stuff I've thrown in for free :gasp:


----------



## Chigwell hammer

Do love ebay, I got my 3ft viv for £35 basically brand new! Nothing wrong with it.


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Chigwell hammer said:


> Do love ebay, I got my 3ft viv for £35 basically brand new! Nothing wrong with it.


Haha nice, I've given him a 2ft viv, slate tiles, 2 hides, thermometer, a heat mat, a stat, and a spare glass door for £41.


----------



## Chigwell hammer

Bargain! 

When i do pick up my gecko hopefully next week should i go with just meal worms first of all?


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Chigwell hammer said:


> Bargain!
> 
> When i do pick up my gecko hopefully next week should i go with just meal worms first of all?


If you find it easier, yeah, but it's good to get some variation in there once the gecko has settled in. I used mealworms at first just because my gecko was shy. It was easiest to just drop a mealie infront of the hide, and watch the geckos head fly out quickly to grab it then run back in


----------



## Chigwell hammer

Yeah ok i will probably start of with mealworms and then mix it up with crickets


----------



## bigdan110

Skittles makes me laugh got some medium roaches ages ago she wouldn't touch em with a barge pole and would activity hide from them lol. Now she wont eat at all unless its an adult male crazy sod anyone else find gravid females actively change their preferred diet?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## KingRedbeardI

bigdan110 said:


> Skittles makes me laugh got some medium roaches ages ago she wouldn't touch em with a barge pole and would activity hide from them lol. Now she wont eat at all unless its an adult male crazy sod anyone else find gravid females actively change their preferred diet?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


Just like human women really


----------



## bigdan110

KingRedbeardI said:


> Just like human women really


That had sprung to mind lol

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

phil2 said:


> Right took some pics cant say i can see anything, see if u spot anything. image
> image
> image
> image
> Think she may look a bit less weighty
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Il be honest I can't tell from those pictures but she is the same age as my youngest. She hasn't eaten anything but shed for 8 weeks. But no weight lost. Drinks, poops and comes out and runs about happy as Larry. Really freaky I agree. Worries me a lot but she and the other are still super healthy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phil2

retrobangs said:


> Il be honest I can't tell from those pictures but she is the same age as my youngest. She hasn't eaten anything but shed for 8 weeks. But no weight lost. Drinks, poops and comes out and runs about happy as Larry. Really freaky I agree. Worries me a lot but she and the other are still super healthy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats a bit reassuring but as you i dont like it lol, she hasnt pooped yet, will she if nothings going in :/ ill keep a eye on her weight to me she looks like loosing a it but unsure, im going to get a extra level but cant find anythin that would lead upto it :/


----------



## bigdan110

phil2 said:


> Thats a bit reassuring but as you i dont like it lol, she hasnt pooped yet, will she if nothings going in :/ ill keep a eye on her weight to me she looks like loosing a it but unsure, im going to get a extra level but cant find anythin that would lead upto it :/


It could just be ovulation they will lose some weight as it still takes it out of em to produce eggs. And I don't think she will deficate if shes not eating. Mine survived on nothing but shed over xmas ..... they find ways lol

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## phil2

so not read about ovulation as she was sold as a he, so will she lay eggs? And when roughly, how long will she go off for?


----------



## KingRedbeardI

phil2 said:


> so not read about ovulation as she was sold as a he, so will she lay eggs? And when roughly, how long will she go off for?


I think it's different for each gecko to be honest but I reckon about 6 weeks? Maybe more seen as retrobangs has one that hasn't eaten for 8.

Has your lady got a calcium pot in the viv? Best to make sure she has access to calcium and fresh water and just keep trying with the food as you do.


----------



## phil2

Yeah she does so she shouldnt loose any weight and still be herself? Then she will lay some eggs when she does i just take them out? Cant be dangerous to her can it ?


----------



## KingRedbeardI

phil2 said:


> Yeah she does so she shouldnt loose any weight and still be herself? Then she will lay some eggs when she does i just take them out? Cant be dangerous to her can it ?


She might lose a little bit but it shouldn't be a lot. What you could find is that she might not lose any, or she could lose a little bit, or she could lose a bit and put it back on. They're weird. She'll be fine if you just keep an eye on her


----------



## phil2

I will do she hasnt tried to get out asmuch today not at all may try get her a second level then il need something leading to it though so not sure. I will check her closeley didnt offer food last night so i will tonight.


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

phil2 said:


> I will do she hasnt tried to get out asmuch today not at all may try get her a second level then il need something leading to it though so not sure. I will check her closeley didnt offer food last night so i will tonight.


The small playstix are really good for making bridges for gecko vivs up to shelves 
Happy Pet Play Stix | Swell Reptiles

As for her not eating it could be that she's ovulating as it's that time of year or could be because it's winter, either way nothing to worry about unless she starts losing weight. Mine have been on an on/off hunger strike for the past 6 weeks or so but haven't lost a gram so I'm not worried It's unlikely she'll lay any infertile eggs but it is possible, if she looks like shes gravid (getting big around the middle) put her a lay box in and just pop any eggs in the freezer over night then put them in the bin. Shouldn't cause her any harm as long as she's well fed and supplemented.


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

Been meaning to post some pictures of my newest addition Rhea, she's a Mack Stripe Raptor from Lilgecko who kindly dropped her off with me last friday
She's a little skittish but is settling in great, and has been chomping down roaches and mealies :flrt:


----------



## Chigwell hammer

Got a delivery today! 

Heat mat
3 bowls
Spray bottle
3 hides
Calcium plus

Hopefully last few bits come in the next couple days!


----------



## phil2

phil2 said:


> I will do she hasnt tried to get out asmuch today not at all may try get her a second level then il need something leading to it though so not sure. I will check her closeley didnt offer food last night so i will tonight.





GoodbyeCourage said:


> The small playstix are really good for making bridges for gecko vivs up to shelves
> Happy Pet Play Stix | Swell Reptiles
> 
> As for her not eating it could be that she's ovulating as it's that time of year or could be because it's winter, either way nothing to worry about unless she starts losing weight. Mine have been on an on/off hunger strike for the past 6 weeks or so but haven't lost a gram so I'm not worried It's unlikely she'll lay any infertile eggs but it is possible, if she looks like shes gravid (getting big around the middle) put her a lay box in and just pop any eggs in the freezer over night then put them in the bin. Shouldn't cause her any harm as long as she's well fed and supplemented.


Thanks im going ikea tommorow may look there if you know of anything. Il be watching her closeley and il still offer food, bought mealies and crics last week to which will go to waste haha


----------



## retrobangs

The geckos are missing out on pancake day lol. Did everyone indulge ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dov

nah trying to stay away from the carbs lol. got another leo though, my collection getting bigger. now have a female mack snow which puts me upto 9 altogether now. have 4 eggs in the incubator whoop whoop. gonna try breed mack snow stripes when the female has settled in and adds a wee bit more weight.


----------



## Artisan

I had pancakes Retro  just the one though 



In other news one of my silly girls laid an egg in the middle of the viv floor  sometime between yesterday morning and early this afternoon. was at work yesterday then had to go straight out after a quick shower lastnight to take my daughter to see Thriller live, and we didn't get in til late......it doesn't look great and could have been out in the open all day for all I know  I candled it and it does look viable though but will just have to wait and see I suppose.


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

I had four pancakes :blush:
Gave the Leo's some dubias, they're kind of pancake shaped right? Either way they'll have to do, they all enjoyed them anyway Need to set myself up a little colony


----------



## retrobangs

My girls are still on ovulation hunger strike. However chief are a ton of mealies and I had six pancakes and a beer. Felt sick good. 

Artisan one is not enough my love. What happened x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chigwell hammer

Last of my delivery came today so i think i have everything! My sister is giving me a thermostat at the weekend

Heatmat
3 bowls
Lino
3 hides
Calcium plus
Calcium limestone flavour
Thermometer 
Spray bottle


Anything i seem to be missing?


----------



## retrobangs

Do you have a mixed vitamin supplement for dusting their food? Also a mat stat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chigwell hammer

Calcium plus is to dust food right? Its a repashy

Mat stat you mean the thermostat right? 

Which is this? Habistat Mat Stat - heating, heat mat snake lizard frog | eBay


If so that is what my sis is giving me


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

Chigwell hammer said:


> Last of my delivery came today so i think i have everything! My sister is giving me a thermostat at the weekend
> 
> Heatmat
> 3 bowls
> Lino
> 3 hides
> Calcium plus
> Calcium limestone flavour
> Thermometer
> Spray bottle
> 
> 
> Anything i seem to be missing?


All sounds good, as long as you've got a viv to put it all in 
When're you getting your gecko?


----------



## retrobangs

Chigwell hammer said:


> Calcium plus is to dust food right? Its a repashy
> 
> 
> 
> Mat stat you mean the thermostat right?
> 
> 
> 
> Which is this? Habistat Mat Stat - heating, heat mat snake lizard frog | eBay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If so that is what my sis is giving me



That's fab!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ayrshire bob

Gave Bubbles viv a detailed clean today. Added in some new hides. Snapped some pics of him investigating his re vamped digs 





































Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dov

ayrshire bob said:


> Gave Bubbles viv a detailed clean today. Added in some new hides. Snapped some pics of him investigating his re vamped digs
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


where did you get the hides from? and what make are they?


----------



## ayrshire bob

Dov said:


> where did you get the hides from? and what make are they?


Got them from either eBay or Gumtree. The big massive one in middle I got the other day from eBay, and one beside it on left from a different eBay seller. Other ones were in a viv I bough from someone on Gumtree. Planning to do shelves etc in that viv then move wee Bubbles into it once it's utilising all the space  

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ayrshire bob

Dov said:


> where did you get the hides from? and what make are they?


http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=331130353794

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chigwell hammer

GoodbyeCourage said:


> All sounds good, as long as you've got a viv to put it all in
> When're you getting your gecko?


Nice 3ft viv 

Well i will set it all up over the weekend so hopefully next week some point


----------



## laksomeister

Yaaaaay! Juni decided it was time to chomp down on some mealies again  she hasn't been off food as long as some of yours have, but still probably a month or so.
Fresh order of mealies coming in tomorrow


----------



## geordiedream

http://s2.postimg.org/iqm6d9rqx/Loveheart.jpg

This is loveheart, my daughters leo.

http://s29.postimg.org/dw93ropqv/IMG_0155.jpg

And this is her other female leo, Fudgie. Not sure if she is a normal or some other morph.


----------



## KingRedbeardI

How's everybody's non-eaters getting on?


----------



## laksomeister

KingRedbeardI said:


> How's everybody's non-eaters getting on?



Like this: http://youtu.be/HKJVXDEZwWg

Though technically not a non-eater since yesterday..


----------



## KingRedbeardI

laksomeister said:


> Like this: Leopard gecko "what is this?" - YouTube
> 
> Though technically not a non-eater since yesterday..


Mine does the same thing haha


----------



## dawsgeckos92

laksomeister said:


> like this: YouTube
> 
> though technically not a non-eater since yesterday..


a stunning gecko you have got there


----------



## beckyj

KingRedbeardI said:


> How's everybody's non-eaters getting on?


Torretto is eating again :2thumb:

Nowhere near what she was before, but shes eating a little bit everyday like a couple of giant mealies or a couple of roaches. Hoping she'll be back to her old dustbin ways soon!


----------



## Mr Chad

Howdy peeps!

Miss me? Not been on in ages, seem to just stick to the leopard gecko page on facebook. 

All the leos are good apart from sheldon who has a bad tail. Vet said it looks like he's had some skin thats aggravated him and he's tried to bite it to get it off and injured himself. Skin could have been aggravated by a burn but not sure.

It scabbed over and was starting to heal up but then he's gone into shed and it's re-opened again. Got some cream for him as well as some reptile antiseptic to use twice a day so hopefully it'll heal up.

It's not hurting him and he seems happier than usual to handled - although he didnt like having a bath earlier to remove a few bits from his toes :lol2:

On the eating front they've all pretty much stopped apart from the odd waxworm. All holding weight pretty well apart from Amy who has lost a bit of tail thickness so going to keep an eye on her.

How's everybody else? Any new addition?


----------



## Chigwell hammer

Help please

Just setting up my vivarium and i have the microclimate ministat 100 where does the probe actually have to go? Just on top of my lino which is on top of the heat mat?


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Chigwell hammer said:


> Help please
> 
> Just setting up my vivarium and i have the microclimate ministat 100 where does the probe actually have to go? Just on top of my lino which is on top of the heat mat?


Yep! Make sure it can actually detect the heat, i.e. set it all up, then turn the mat on and keep an eye on the temps for a couple of days before chucking the gecko in there.


----------



## Chigwell hammer

Thank you i will, I can already tell on the thermostat that the temperature is slowing rising and currently at 24.4C


----------



## Chigwell hammer

Heres my viv 










Just need some green and wood and think it will look good :2thumb:


----------



## Artisan

My pretty sunglow girl - Neon, tipping the scales now at 105g


----------



## Dov

see you lot that use lino/vinyl flooring for your vivariums, do the bugs eat away it? i use kitchen towel and the crickets and locusts eat it. just wondering if they eat the lino aswell?


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Dov said:


> see you lot that use lino/vinyl flooring for your vivariums, do the bugs eat away it? i use kitchen towel and the crickets and locusts eat it. just wondering if they eat the lino aswell?


Nah, they're never in there long enough to eat it to be honest


----------



## Smutpedler

My male Nutbag having a rest after spending all day trying to escape his new viv and mate with the female above...


It is not the strongest nor most intelligent of the species that survives but the most adaptable.


----------



## Artisan

Dov said:


> see you lot that use lino/vinyl flooring for your vivariums, do the bugs eat away it? i use kitchen towel and the crickets and locusts eat it. just wondering if they eat the lino aswell?


No....I did have problems with tlocust when I used them....I wont use crickets at all so they aren't a problem either. The only things I find will eat it are Morio worms....if they escape out the bowl but I use better bowls now so no escapes


----------



## Artisan

Neon again.....that tail! This is the girl that laid some dud eggs last year after not even being with a male, Hopeful this year that she will lay some lovely eggs after being paired to my tremper lad.


----------



## retrobangs

Dov said:


> see you lot that use lino/vinyl flooring for your vivariums, do the bugs eat away it? i use kitchen towel and the crickets and locusts eat it. just wondering if they eat the lino aswell?



I haven't had that but I don't leave anything to roam free with them after I've fed them. May depend on that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chigwell hammer

Ive finally got my gecko, I named her Rexie and i got her from Cold blooded in Rainham.











More photos of her in my picture thread in the photos section.


----------



## Mollie100

Chigwell hammer said:


> Ive finally got my gecko, I named her Rexie and i got her from Cold blooded in Rainham.
> 
> image
> 
> 
> More photos of her in my picture thread in the photos section.


Congrats!! :2thumb:

Shall go have a nosey at your picture thread! She's lovely, of course! x


----------



## dawsgeckos92

*white and yellow*









This is a brilliant picture explaining the wy gene thought I would share it all with you guys be a great help to some


----------



## Chigwell hammer

Question - When i get home tonight about 5pm, Will it be ok to put the vivarium light on until i go to bed around 10-11?

The light i bought is an Bell Daylight Light bulbs 60w ES E27 Screw Cap


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

So guys been trying to tame down my lot, i've had a rough few weeks personally but they come first so been getting them out as much as possible. Toby. my male, is the most tame mainly because I have to assist with all of his sheds, but so happy with their progress. So glad I didn't give up on them! Here are some photos


----------



## retrobangs

indigo_rock_girl said:


> So guys been trying to tame down my lot, i've had a rough few weeks personally but they come first so been getting them out as much as possible. Toby. my male, is the most tame mainly because I have to assist with all of his sheds, but so happy with their progress. So glad I didn't give up on them! Here are some photos
> 
> 
> 
> [URL=http://i1373.photobucket.com/albums/ag384/indidoodah/Mobile%20Uploads/20140308_212901_zpsmlnavg03.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1373.photobucket.com/albums/ag384/indidoodah/Mobile%20Uploads/20140308_212814_zps8lsw30bb.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1373.photobucket.com/albums/ag384/indidoodah/Mobile%20Uploads/20140308_212652_zpsecswmkao.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1373.photobucket.com/albums/ag384/indidoodah/Mobile%20Uploads/20140308_212603_zpsqhfaqnnm.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1373.photobucket.com/albums/ag384/indidoodah/Mobile%20Uploads/20140308_212321_zpsw5suolsi.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1373.photobucket.com/albums/ag384/indidoodah/Mobile%20Uploads/20140308_212252_zpsdncq1jtp.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1373.photobucket.com/albums/ag384/indidoodah/Mobile%20Uploads/20140308_212027_zpsv7bqnclu.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1373.photobucket.com/albums/ag384/indidoodah/Mobile%20Uploads/20140308_211855_zpsej8p1y3a.jpg]image[/URL]



How great that they are finally coming out. Lovely pics and some great eye shots too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chigwell hammer

Tried feeding mine for the first time this evening and had no luck, She just didn't seem bothered and went back in her moist hide.. 

Will try again tomorrow, Any tips to maybe get her to eat? I understand the fact she might not until she is settled in her new home.


----------



## ayrshire bob

Chigwell hammer said:


> Tried feeding mine for the first time this evening and had no luck, She just didn't seem bothered and went back in her moist hide..
> 
> Will try again tomorrow, Any tips to maybe get her to eat? I understand the fact she might not until she is settled in her new home.


I generally leave mealworms in 24/7 so he can eat in private of he likes. Or when he is ready/hungry. Count them in and count again in the morning (just make sure dish is escape proof lol) what are you feeding? Bubbles loves his locust!  

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chigwell hammer

I got locust & mealworms, Think i do need a better bowl already tbh mealworms can escape to easy


----------



## ayrshire bob

Chigwell hammer said:


> I got locust & mealworms, Think i do need a better bowl already tbh mealworms can escape to easy


Yea, can be a royal pain in the butt! They won't do any harm if they do escape though. Your gecko will still eat them if it finds them or you can clear up in morning  

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dov

Chigwell hammer said:


> Tried feeding mine for the first time this evening and had no luck, She just didn't seem bothered and went back in her moist hide..
> 
> Will try again tomorrow, Any tips to maybe get her to eat? I understand the fact she might not until she is settled in her new home.


put a couple of locusts or crickets in before you go to bed and count how many you put in and the next day take them back out and count how many you've taken back out. let's you know if your gecko is eating or ready for eating. mine tend to eat everything during the night when I'm asleep.


----------



## ayrshire bob

Dov said:


> put a couple of locusts or crickets in before you go to bed and count how many you put in and the next day take them back out and count how many you've taken back out. let's you know if your gecko is eating or ready for eating. mine tend to eat everything during the night when I'm asleep.


Yea Bubbles is the same. Although I decided to try hand feed him this afternoon for first time. He ate a couple of wax worms no problem the then he decided my finger looked more appetising than the third one lol so won't be hand feeding again lol. Bubbles hasn't really been off his food if I'm honest! 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dov

ayrshire bob said:


> Yea Bubbles is the same. Although I decided to try hand feed him this afternoon for first time. He ate a couple of wax worms no problem the then he decided my finger looked more appetising than the third one lol so won't be hand feeding again lol. Bubbles hasn't really been off his food if I'm honest!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


does there biting hurt? i've never been bitten yet. had geckos for over 7 years now and never been bitten.


----------



## ayrshire bob

Dov said:


> does there biting hurt? i've never been bitten yet. had geckos for over 7 years now and never been bitten.


Not really. I could feel his teeth but not sure. He went through a layer of skin but not enough to bleed. Was more funny than sore tbh lol As if he was greedy and wanting the big massive worm not the wee wax worm lol

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dov

ayrshire bob said:


> Not really. I could feel his teeth but not sure. He went through a layer of skin but not enough to bleed. Was more funny than sore tbh lol As if he was greedy and wanting the big massive worm not the wee wax worm lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


Haha lol, every time my hand goes near my geckos, they either go in the different direction or they climb on it and want to be handled.


----------



## ayrshire bob

Dov said:


> Haha lol, every time my hand goes near my geckos, they either go in the different direction or they climb on it and want to be handled.


The best bit was he was in his moist hide with just his head sticking out! Lazy wee ******* lol

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chigwell hammer

Well tonight it took some time but she did eat 3 locusts which did involve me holding them infront of her


----------



## Chigwell hammer

Still cant get her to eat mealworms.... Locusts she has had 1 so far today left another two in there so will see what happens


----------



## KingRedbeardI

What do you lot gut load your crickets, mealworms and locusts with? When Smaug gets back into eating I'd like to try some new stuff. He's never had locusts before and hasn't had crickets in about 2 months. 

Whenever I ask this I never get straight forward answers so if anyone can LITERALLY tell me a list of things they use as gut load for their insects I would appreciate it  haha.


----------



## Dov

KingRedbeardI said:


> What do you lot gut load your crickets, mealworms and locusts with? When Smaug gets back into eating I'd like to try some new stuff. He's never had locusts before and hasn't had crickets in about 2 months.
> 
> Whenever I ask this I never get straight forward answers so if anyone can LITERALLY tell me a list of things they use as gut load for their insects I would appreciate it  haha.


I use locusts and mealworms, I don't feed the mealworms but I feed the locusts some left over veg that my uromastyx hasn't eaten. I also keep them away from heat as mealworms transform into beetles and locusts just die lol.


----------



## Dov

ayrshire bob said:


> The best bit was he was in his moist hide with just his head sticking out! Lazy wee ******* lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


I love dangling a wax worm in front of them when they are in there hide, they just focus on them and strike out of nowhere.


----------



## ayrshire bob

KingRedbeardI said:


> What do you lot gut load your crickets, mealworms and locusts with? When Smaug gets back into eating I'd like to try some new stuff. He's never had locusts before and hasn't had crickets in about 2 months.
> 
> Whenever I ask this I never get straight forward answers so if anyone can LITERALLY tell me a list of things they use as gut load for their insects I would appreciate it  haha.


I soak carrot in water and slice bits up and feed to mealies and feed to locust too but put it in a plastic container so it's easier to remove (mealies don't give it a chance to go dry or horrible) Sometimes I feed some salad leaves too 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ayrshire bob

Dov said:


> I love dangling a wax worm in front of them when they are in there hide, they just focus on them and strike out of nowhere.


Yea it's pretty entertaining watching them follow the bait lol 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## labmad

Messing with my macro lens  Buster - Male Sunglow


2014-03-08 20.27.58 by PhilW96, on Flickr


----------



## Artisan

labmad said:


> Messing with my macro lens  Buster - Male Sunglow
> 
> [URL="http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3811/13030351685_90e130dab8.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 2014-03-08 20.27.58 by PhilW96, on Flickr


Great shot Phil....I'm just waiting for some money to come through and then I'm going to buy a really amazeballs DSLR and a kick ass lens


----------



## Plainsong

Violet2_zpsa81a0b42.jpeg Photo by Plainsong1 | Photobucket

I really hope the link works. Apologies if it doesn't. 
Hello, I'm new here. This is my nearly four month old Leo, her name is Violet.  After about eight years of begging, I finally own one of these beautiful creatures. It's all going really well, she is gaining weight, eating brilliantly, and is getting more and more comfortable each time I handle her. 
Does anyone have any idea of what morph she is? I don't think she is anything 'special' but she's still incredibly spectacular to me.  Thank you.


----------



## Chigwell hammer

Link didnt work for me mate


----------



## Plainsong

Sorry about that.


----------



## Plainsong

I hope this works. Sorry about that.


----------



## labmad

Artisan said:


> Great shot Phil....I'm just waiting for some money to come through and then I'm going to buy a really amazeballs DSLR and a kick ass lens


which camera you thinking of getting rach? I'm already thinking of which camera to get when I upgrade from my current camera 

also got some dvd's coming (tutorials) from karl taylor's photography masterclass series :2thumb:


----------



## Plainsong

Chigwell hammer said:


> Link didnt work for me mate


I have made an album and put the pictures in there. I hope that works okay?


----------



## bigdan110

Plainsong said:


> I have made an album and put the pictures in there. I hope that works okay?


I can see them. very pretty little gecko you have. Really like that tail pattern 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Plainsong

bigdan110 said:


> I can see them. very pretty little gecko you have. Really like that tail pattern
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


Thank you very much! She's a sweetie.


----------



## Artisan

labmad said:


> which camera you thinking of getting rach? I'm already thinking of which camera to get when I upgrade from my current camera
> 
> also got some dvd's coming (tutorials) from karl taylor's photography masterclass series :2thumb:


I cant decide between Nikon and Canon ATM....need to do some research lol....um...this is as far as I have got just yet, but when I get this money.....I'm going to buy a real kickass camera.

Any advice Phil?


----------



## retrobangs

Artisan said:


> I cant decide between Nikon and Canon ATM....need to do some research lol....um...this is as far as I have got just yet, but when I get this money.....I'm going to buy a real kickass camera.
> 
> Any advice Phil?



I've heard canon as the lenses will fit on all canons so when u eventually upgrade a whole new kit is not necessary. Reliable. Popular. Etc. If you get any advice let me know. I want a fab cam and will prob buy in America in June for my bday so any help appreciate all camera nerds. I know it's not a lot but don't really want to spend more than 200 gbp 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## labmad

Artisan said:


> I cant decide between Nikon and Canon ATM....need to do some research lol....um...this is as far as I have got just yet, but when I get this money.....I'm going to buy a real kickass camera.
> 
> Any advice Phil?


There are pros and cons to both makes i guess. Best to go to a camera shop and hold a few of each, see which feels right for you. I did this before jessops went tits up and opted for a nikon as it felt more substantial and less plasticy.

Lens wise you can change these on both canons and nikons if you change.you camera body BUT it depends on whether its the dx or fx camera which i recently found out .

I like the nikon d610 which is a modern model upgraded version of the d6100. The d610 is clasped as an entry level fx camera, but overall a great camera reading the reviews. For a bit less money/similar price you can get the nikon d7100 which is a top range dx camera and again a super camera.

Mine is a d3100 and classed as an entry level dslr and when it came out a few year ago was classed as one of the best. Now its.a bit.dated as technology.changes quickly although its still a great camera.
I am also itching to get an upgrade camera and might even gppd fp the d7100


----------



## Artisan

labmad said:


> There are pros and cons to both makes i guess. Best to go to a camera shop and hold a few of each, see which feels right for you. I did this before jessops went tits up and opted for a nikon as it felt more substantial and less plasticy.
> 
> Lens wise you can change these on both canons and nikons if you change.you camera body BUT it depends on whether its the dx or fx camera which i recently found out .
> 
> I like the nikon d610 which is a modern model upgraded version of the d6100. The d610 is clasped as an entry level fx camera, but overall a great camera reading the reviews. For a bit less money/similar price you can get the nikon d7100 which is a top range dx camera and again a super camera.
> 
> Mine is a d3100 and classed as an entry level dslr and when it came out a few year ago was classed as one of the best. Now its.a bit.dated as technology.changes quickly although its still a great camera.
> I am also itching to get an upgrade camera and might even gppd fp the d7100


Thanks Phil, I am going to sit down and have a good read of reviews tomorrow when I have a free day to read lots of stuff but you are right...I wont know what I'm more comfortable with until I'm holding it in my hands. Willing to pay out for the right camera 500-700 ish £ - then maybe more for the lens if I buy the camera as body only. It is all new to me so obviously will need to do a bit of reading then go to a shop armed with at least some idea of what I would get for my money, then chat to the shop about their recommendations


----------



## labmad

Artisan said:


> Thanks Phil, I am going to sit down and have a good read of reviews tomorrow when I have a free day to read lots of stuff but you are right...I wont know what I'm more comfortable with until I'm holding it in my hands. Willing to pay out for the right camera 500-700 ish £ - then maybe more for the lens if I buy the camera as body only. It is all new to me so obviously will need to do a bit of reading then go to a shop armed with at least some idea of what I would get for my money, then chat to the shop about their recommendations


The wife just brought me a treat from Asda - April issue of N Photo (nikon magazine)....yep i am a sad knacker lol , anyway rach it has every dx nikon dslr camera in test, 8 cameras in total, starts with the d3100 at £ 260 right through to the d300s at £880 and everything inbetween so would be worth getting it rach for an insight?

I cant tell u anything about canon cameras as i have not looked into them.


----------



## BretJordan

retrobangs said:


> I've heard canon as the lenses will fit on all canons so when u eventually upgrade a whole new kit is not necessary. Reliable. Popular. Etc. If you get any advice let me know. I want a fab cam and will prob buy in America in June for my bday so any help appreciate all camera nerds. I know it's not a lot but don't really want to spend more than 200 gbp
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nikon Camera lenses fit on all Nikon cameras also I do believe.  




labmad said:


> There are pros and cons to both makes i guess. Best to go to a camera shop and hold a few of each, see which feels right for you. I did this before jessops went tits up and opted for a nikon as it felt more substantial and less plasticy.
> 
> Lens wise you can change these on both canons and nikons if you change.you camera body BUT it depends on whether its the dx or fx camera which i recently found out .
> 
> I like the nikon d610 which is a modern model upgraded version of the d6100. The d610 is clasped as an entry level fx camera, but overall a great camera reading the reviews. For a bit less money/similar price you can get the nikon d7100 which is a top range dx camera and again a super camera.
> 
> Mine is a d3100 and classed as an entry level dslr and when it came out a few year ago was classed as one of the best. Now its.a bit.dated as technology.changes quickly although its still a great camera.
> I am also itching to get an upgrade camera and might even gppd fp the d7100



I have the D3200 And love it went to the zoo earlier and took some photos. Still got loads to upload but internet here is so damn slow! 

Been a while since I was on here too, Hope everyone is good and their leos are tip-top! 

Bret.


----------



## MrJsk

It wouldn't happen to be the leopard gecko breeding season by any chance, would it? :lol2:

My facebook newsfeed is full of it!!! :eek4:


----------



## Artisan

labmad said:


> The wife just brought me a treat from Asda - April issue of N Photo (nikon magazine)....yep i am a sad knacker lol , anyway rach it has every dx nikon dslr camera in test, 8 cameras in total, starts with the d3100 at £ 260 right through to the d300s at £880 and everything inbetween so would be worth getting it rach for an insight?
> 
> I cant tell u anything about canon cameras as i have not looked into them.


Thanks Phil will get that tomorrow when I'm in town (off this week yay) Will have a good old read of it and see what takes my fancy


----------



## labmad

Artisan said:


> Thanks Phil will get that tomorrow when I'm in town (off this week yay) Will have a good old read of it and see what takes my fancy


Coolio - keep me posted on what.you decide and let me know what findings.you make, would be useful to know


----------



## Artisan

labmad said:


> Coolio - keep me posted on what.you decide and let me know what findings.you make, would be useful to know


Damnit!couldnt see that mag in asda so will have to pop out again later to WH smiths


----------



## Chigwell hammer

Save your money people and stick with the Iphone camera :2thumb:


----------



## bigdan110

Woo 3rd set of dud eggs from skittles :/..... fattened her up with a few roaches n back in with cas straight away I heard him vibrating. Haven't actually heard him do this before so hopefully he'll do his thing and ill start getting viable eggs  . Pebbles looks set to lay any day so fingers crossed ill have some little spotty bubbies soon 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Smaug has an area on her face which looks to have gone a weird colour... In the light it looks sort of green-ish... Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## bigdan110

Some sort of bite ? If u can, get a photo

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## KingRedbeardI

bigdan110 said:


> Some sort of bite ? If u can, get a photo
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


Perhaps, but I don't see what could of bitten her as she hasn't been eating which means I haven't left any insects in the viv. I'll try get a pic later on.


----------



## bigdan110

Could it be a scratch or a scrape? Any sharp edges ? If not I suppose it could be fungle 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Here's a pic its right there in between the eye and the nose, hope the pic is clear enough


----------



## bigdan110

The only area I see thats green is around the eyes is that where u ment ? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## KingRedbeardI

bigdan110 said:


> The only area I see thats green is around the eyes is that where u ment ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


Thats the one


----------



## bigdan110

Ok then thats normal

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdan110

The green is the eyes you can see them because the skin is thin 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## phil2

Heres milo just now still eating rarely but had 5 mealies last night one night before but not eating much still! She still look ok in weight i think so?


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chigwell hammer

Having probs getting mine to eat also she has had 3 locusts in 7 days of owning her :/


----------



## bigdan110

Chigwell hammer said:


> Having probs getting mine to eat also she has had 3 locusts in 7 days of owning her :/


Shes new let her settle in . shes eating so that's a start gecko's can go months without food in the wild. as long as her tail isnt wasting away she will be fine. For reassurance you can try to weight her and use this as a tool to help asses her health

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

I am absolutely knackered after having spent the past 6 hours today and two days before that building this for my geckos http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/1025325-pax-rack-twist.html#post11822998


----------



## Artisan

GoodbyeCourage said:


> I am absolutely knackered after having spent the past 6 hours today and two days before that building this for my geckos http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/1025325-pax-rack-twist.html#post11822998


Looks ace hun  well done!


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Just bought this to use to gut load crickets, any good? Just basically wanna know whether I've wasted my money lol. It has "can can, red butterhead multileaf, red multileaf, and lambs lettuce" in there. Also got a carrot and the usual stuff.










Dont know why it's uploaded sideways lol...


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Since no ones answering I have another question for those who leave meal worms in the viv in a bowl. What do you dust them with? 
From pictures I've seen it just looks like pure calcium as there's also usually a bit in the bottom of the bowl? 

Sent from my ST25i using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdan110

KingRedbeardI said:


> Since no ones answering I have another question for those who leave meal worms in the viv in a bowl. What do you dust them with?
> From pictures I've seen it just looks like pure calcium as there's also usually a bit in the bottom of the bowl?
> 
> Sent from my ST25i using Tapatalk


Most use rapashy calcium plus

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## KingRedbeardI

bigdan110 said:


> Most use rapashy calcium plus
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


Aye, I do too, but from pictures I've seen, there's some powder in the bottom of the bottom so the meal worms are constantly covered, but things like repashy calcium plus can't be left in the viv 24/7, right?


----------



## bigdan110

small amounts won't harm people also use fish food in bowls 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chigwell hammer

Rexie ate 4 locusts tonight !! But still i cant get her to eat mealworms.. Could this end up being a bad thing?


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Chigwell hammer said:


> Rexie ate 4 locusts tonight !! But still i cant get her to eat mealworms.. Could this end up being a bad thing?


No, mealworms aren't the best thing to feed anyway, they're used a lot because they're easy to feed and don't jump around. They're alright in moderation but if she's staying away from the mealworms and eating the locusts, that's way better than the other way round. :lol2:


----------



## phil2

Mealies no good as a stape at the moment only thing my girls eating? Yet some say mealies great others no she has gone off crics ill offer them her again soon! She went off eating for a few weeks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ayrshire bob

KingRedbeardI said:


> No, mealworms aren't the best thing to feed anyway, they're used a lot because they're easy to feed and don't jump around. They're alright in moderation but if she's staying away from the mealworms and eating the locusts, that's way better than the other way round. :lol2:


I had problems before when Bubbles hadn't pooped for a few days then I started feeding mealies again and he pooped after a day. Has happened twice. Coincidence or do mealies help them go? 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdan110

ayrshire bob said:


> I had problems before when Bubbles hadn't pooped for a few days then I started feeding mealies again and he pooped after a day. Has happened twice. Coincidence or do mealies help them go?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


Is a possibility as they supposedly have more chetin or shell .... surely wouldn't chetin be kinda like fiber for us ? Was he eating during the time he wasn't defecating? Could it of been a small impaction ?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dov

Mealies are a hard one, mine tend to go off them, but when they haven't had them for a while I'll buy them and they will eat them again for a while then they will stop again. As for crickets as mine got older they stopped eating them and the reptile shop that I go to the guy said try locusts/ hoppers instead and I did. He roughly said that when they get older they tend to stop eating crickets and eat locusts, but doesn't know why. All geckos are different, some will prefer different from the others. One of mine will eat roaches and defrosted pinkies, the other 8 won't. It one of those things where you have to try different things to see what will work and won't.


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

Wanting another leopard gecko! Storm can to the front of the viv and I opened it, she walked on my hand, up my top and then back to her viv. SO CUTE. :lol2:


----------



## Readie

http://i919.photobucket.com/albums/...0-D80C-4B25-8785-12E8DA605E8B_zps5v1xqli6.jpg

Peek a boo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ayrshire bob

bigdan110 said:


> Is a possibility as they supposedly have more chetin or shell .... surely wouldn't chetin be kinda like fiber for us ? Was he eating during the time he wasn't defecating? Could it of been a small impaction ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


He had been eating a few locust. Unlikely to be impaction as nothing loose in viv really. Use tiles for substrate (although I'm going to try using slate tiles soon) 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## micacloe

Just posted a new thread without seeing this one so I'll copy my message to here, hope you guys don't mind..
I've recently starting caring for a Leo with mbd in one leg and it's jaw been syringe feeding calcium/vitamins mix as instructed by a vet. Initially I was concerned it would have a bad quality of life but over the last couple of weeks there's been a substantial improvement. This evening I was watching her and she seems to be biting her own side, possibly an itch? Anyone got any ideas/experienced this before? (Please don't say mites!) 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cre5po

One of my girls who is just under a year old has completely gone off of locusts, before a week or so ago she'd be fighting racing her sister to get hold of them but now she only eats silk worms which as you can imagine I'm not giving her as regular food. 

I've tried with crickets but she ends up playing with them as oppose to eating them and both my girls stick their nose up at mealworms. 

What would be the best course of action to take? I don't want to starve her thus making her eat the worms or crickets but I don't want her going hungry! 

Info: 3 foot vivarium, 1/2 of the viv is 86 fahrenheit and the other half is around 75-77 

They have three hides and a few fake plants, the female in question is 60 grame and just under a year old 

I do suspect she may be gravid but for all I know it could be just white bulges. Might be best I take her to an exotic vet?


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

Nova says hi! :lol2:


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Anyone still got a non eater? Smaugs slowly getting back into eating, will eat a few mealies or a couple of crickets every few days. Just frustrating, I'm used to having a gecko which would eat itself into a coma if I let it haha.

Sent from my ST25i using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdan110

KingRedbeardI said:


> Anyone still got a non eater? Smaugs slowly getting back into eating, will eat a few mealies or a couple of crickets every few days. Just frustrating, I'm used to having a gecko which would eat itself into a coma if I let it haha.
> 
> Sent from my ST25i using Tapatalk


Im just leaving roaches in with em im not knowing them to be eating but they still crapping like mad so I know they eating  costing a small fortune tho lol

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## labmad

KingRedbeardI said:


> Anyone still got a non eater? Smaugs slowly getting back into eating, will eat a few mealies or a couple of crickets every few days. Just frustrating, I'm used to having a gecko which would eat itself into a coma if I let it haha.
> 
> Sent from my ST25i using Tapatalk


 Yep (kind of) - I have a giant Sunglow who came to me at 60g a little while back. he was raised on mealies but since coming to me he has not touched them whatsoever :devil:

But if I offer hoppers he will eat them which I find strange as he has not eaten hoppers at all before coming to me......bloody weirdo :lol2: I do still offer mealies but still no joy. maybe in the future when the weather turns a bit he may kick into action with the mealies - time will tell I guess?


----------



## bigdan110

Yay finally looks like I have fertile eggs  lovely bright white hard eggs with vians. Swear its only been a week since the last lot lol  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## RandSReptiles

*Yes, A Leopard Gecko Thread*

as it's a leo thread, I thought I'd post some photos of my babies for you lovely reptile keepers 


*This is Lola.* She is a normal, She is about 7 months old now, I got her 5 months ago now, She is a little sweetheart, She was my first ever lizard and She is just the perfect lizard.











*This is Anakin* He is a Hypo, He is about 6 months out, I got him 3 days ago, He is a very adventurous boy, He is quite big too, I don't know much about him as he is still settling in to his new home, but I am looking forward to finding out what his personality is and building a strong relationship with him.












These 2 geckos mean everything to me, I will continue to study them as they continue to amaze me.


----------



## retrobangs

KingRedbeardI said:


> Anyone still got a non eater? Smaugs slowly getting back into eating, will eat a few mealies or a couple of crickets every few days. Just frustrating, I'm used to having a gecko which would eat itself into a coma if I let it haha.
> 
> Sent from my ST25i using Tapatalk



My girls still non eaters. Given them some repti aid just to make sure nutrients is had. They seem lively and happy. Frustrating though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdan110

Ok just another egg  is huge in comparison looks a dud to me tho I think I can see veins 









Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdan110

On that thought anyone got experience temp sexing snows ? Ive read that it doesn't work well? Just wondering as I currently have the incubator set for females and just wanted to know if it works still? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## TWreptiles

after reading the article below, it has sealed the deal for me moving mine into vivs once i have the money (vivs can accommodate uv bulbs that tubs can't). i think i'll use a 2% bulb on a timer that replicates the natural photoperiod and yearly photocycle and then drape fire-retardant camo nets over (or under) the bulbs to diffuse the light for my albinos due to light sensitivity.
http://www.arcadia-reptile.com/files/2012/04/leopard_gecko_info.pdf

this image shows how uv light is processed into natural form of d3 in leopard geckos which would reduce the need for as much additional supplementation we currently use.


also i feel the need to change the diet of my geckos after reading this article below and others on the silkworm store. i currently feed mealworms and locusts dusted in repashy and the occasional waxworm with a bowl of calcium constantly available, however i think i should start a dubia breeding colony and switch their diet to calci worms, silkworms, locust and dubia as these are much more nutritionally rich livefood sources that will benefit my leos more. mealworms are also mostly indigestible chitin with next to no nutritional value as far as i know.
Herp Nutrition Article -  

in regards to gutloading i am also going to change from oats to wheatbran, i have just done this and the mealworms seem healthier and more wheat bran is eaten than oats (never had to refill them with oats but do with wheat bran). and start offering cuttlefish bone to enrich the livefood with calcium, and also prickly pear pads(also known as opuntia) if i can find a good supplier or a way to grow enough for my own use as they are rich in water, calcium and other goodies.

my leopard geckos seem healthy and are functioning normally but i really do feel guilty about how i care for them, but the reptile hobby compared to other animal hobbies is relatively new and knowledge is still expanding and nothing will stop me providing the best for my leos 

on a sidenote, if anyone has any experience using any of the equipment, livefood, or gutloading techniques i have mentioned, can they please give me a brief overview of their experiences and any noticeable difference they have seen, thanks very much, tom 

(and if anyone has ever used seramis (an expanded clay product similar in use to hydroleca but different shape and more absorbant) to incubate eggs normally or with the use of a geo, can they please tell me their experience with that 

hope everybody, and their geckos, are doing great :no1:


----------



## phil2

Some of milo from tonight


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## happycallis

Hiya,

Im a newbie to the leopard gecko world and was wondering if anyone could help me identify them.

First up is my male





Next is my female






The next ones are a pair that are the same, I cant fully remember whats in them but I do remember them having Rainwater and something else but it slips my mind 






Cheers

Mat


----------



## retrobangs

happycallis said:


> Hiya,
> 
> 
> 
> Im a newbie to the leopard gecko world and was wondering if anyone could help me identify them.
> 
> 
> 
> First up is my male
> 
> 
> 
> [URL=http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t256/happycallis/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-03/743A785D-B1CF-452C-99AD-D9DC0BBEE3A8.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> [URL=http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t256/happycallis/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-03/AC278DC3-4A7B-48A3-A65F-A79266AFD611.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> Next is my female
> 
> 
> 
> [URL=http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t256/happycallis/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-03/D648F6FD-7897-4D10-8B29-316B303F36D5.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> [URL=http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t256/happycallis/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-03/DC77C862-7F08-4A87-B08E-A1F6969BB3D7.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next ones are a pair that are the same, I cant fully remember whats in them but I do remember them having Rainwater and something else but it slips my mind
> 
> 
> 
> [URL=http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t256/happycallis/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-03/D4C1E5CD-78BE-4614-A33A-DBE1D2C10C2D.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> [URL=http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t256/happycallis/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-03/77C3A276-3E4F-43FE-BF1D-9EE17C44A249.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> Mat



First female looks like a hypo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## labmad

happycallis said:


> Hiya,
> 
> Im a newbie to the leopard gecko world and was wondering if anyone could help me identify them.
> 
> First up is my male
> 
> [URL="http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t256/happycallis/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-03/743A785D-B1CF-452C-99AD-D9DC0BBEE3A8.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL="http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t256/happycallis/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-03/AC278DC3-4A7B-48A3-A65F-A79266AFD611.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> Next is my female
> 
> [URL="http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t256/happycallis/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-03/D648F6FD-7897-4D10-8B29-316B303F36D5.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL="http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t256/happycallis/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-03/DC77C862-7F08-4A87-B08E-A1F6969BB3D7.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> The next ones are a pair that are the same, I cant fully remember whats in them but I do remember them having Rainwater and something else but it slips my mind
> 
> [URL="http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t256/happycallis/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-03/D4C1E5CD-78BE-4614-A33A-DBE1D2C10C2D.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL="http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t256/happycallis/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-03/77C3A276-3E4F-43FE-BF1D-9EE17C44A249.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Mat


Hey mat - I would say the first one could be a Bell albino. 2nd a hypo as retro said - 3rd ones not sure on?


----------



## Dov

*Gecko babies*

I'm now a G.Daddy, one of my gecko's eggs have hatched. Whoop whoop.


----------



## phil2

A guy in a pet shop i went today when i asked for mealworms started questioning me saying there hard to digest and i should buy waxworms! I said there too fatty im not going to start feeding them as a staple what annoys me is iv never been there before for mealies just for a browse and 2, i was getting crickets too! annoyed me but are mealworms to bad some people say feed them as a staple i do feed crics too but she went off them and would only have mealies for a bit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TWreptiles

anybody at all have any experience with any of the things i mentioned and leos??? (uv, silkworms, calciworms, gut loading with opuntia?)


----------



## Dov

phil2 said:


> A guy in a pet shop i went today when i asked for mealworms started questioning me saying there hard to digest and i should buy waxworms! I said there too fatty im not going to start feeding them as a staple what annoys me is iv never been there before for mealies just for a browse and 2, i was getting crickets too! annoyed me but are mealworms to bad some people say feed them as a staple i do feed crics too but she went off them and would only have mealies for a bit.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If your geckos eat them then ignore him, I agree with you on wax worms, I feed my lot wax worms once every 2nd week. If your gecko eats them then buy them. All geckos are different, mine will eat them if they haven't had them in a while, but then they go off them again.


----------



## phil2

Yeah i will feed some crics she loves mealies but still eats sprt of as many as she can most nights she went off foog for a bit, mealies are hard to dust though! Shes about 8 months old i think so should she be still eating nightly which she seems to want most night now or less?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdan110

phil2 said:


> A guy in a pet shop i went today when i asked for mealworms started questioning me saying there hard to digest and i should buy waxworms! I said there too fatty im not going to start feeding them as a staple what annoys me is iv never been there before for mealies just for a browse and 2, i was getting crickets too! annoyed me but are mealworms to bad some people say feed them as a staple i do feed crics too but she went off them and would only have mealies for a bit.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do remember some just aim to make money ..... yes please kill your gecko with waxys and buy another from us we know are geckos ; ) .........not

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdan110

phil2 said:


> Yeah i will feed some crics she loves mealies but still eats sprt of as many as she can most nights she went off foog for a bit, mealies are hard to dust though! Shes about 8 months old i think so should she be still eating nightly which she seems to want most night now or less?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just dust them in bowl and leave it in they wriggle around in it and coat themselves

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

TWreptiles said:


> after reading the article below, it has sealed the deal for me moving mine into vivs once i have the money (vivs can accommodate uv bulbs that tubs can't). i think i'll use a 2% bulb on a timer that replicates the natural photoperiod and yearly photocycle and then drape fire-retardant camo nets over (or under) the bulbs to diffuse the light for my albinos due to light sensitivity.
> http://www.arcadia-reptile.com/files/2012/04/leopard_gecko_info.pdf
> 
> this image shows how uv light is processed into natural form of d3 in leopard geckos which would reduce the need for as much additional supplementation we currently use.
> [URL=http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w463/TALWreptiles/D3cycle_zpse4e8d021.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> also i feel the need to change the diet of my geckos after reading this article below and others on the silkworm store. i currently feed mealworms and locusts dusted in repashy and the occasional waxworm with a bowl of calcium constantly available, however i think i should start a dubia breeding colony and switch their diet to calci worms, silkworms, locust and dubia as these are much more nutritionally rich livefood sources that will benefit my leos more. mealworms are also mostly indigestible chitin with next to no nutritional value as far as i know.
> Herp Nutrition Article - *
> 
> in regards to gutloading i am also going to change from oats to wheatbran, i have just done this and the mealworms seem healthier and more wheat bran is eaten than oats (never had to refill them with oats but do with wheat bran). and start offering cuttlefish bone to enrich the livefood with calcium, and also prickly pear pads(also known as opuntia) if i can find a good supplier or a way to grow enough for my own use as they are rich in water, calcium and other goodies.
> 
> my leopard geckos seem healthy and are functioning normally but i really do feel guilty about how i care for them, but the reptile hobby compared to other animal hobbies is relatively new and knowledge is still expanding and nothing will stop me providing the best for my leos
> 
> on a sidenote, if anyone has any experience using any of the equipment, livefood, or gutloading techniques i have mentioned, can they please give me a brief overview of their experiences and any noticeable difference they have seen, thanks very much, tom
> 
> (and if anyone has ever used seramis (an expanded clay product similar in use to hydroleca but different shape and more absorbant) to incubate eggs normally or with the use of a geo, can they please tell me their experience with that
> 
> hope everybody, and their geckos, are doing great :no1:


That's really interesting I've actually just moved my geckos into tubs so unfortunately can't accommodate UV though I'd like to, maybe next year once I move out and get more space. Just like you I've been looking into new livefoods as I'm abit sick of mealworms and locust, found this site   - Home Page you can buy silkworms in bulk at the micro size and just grow them to the size you want or buy a breeding kit which I'm quite tempted to do. They also sell calciworms and dubias as a reasonable price. I've just started my own dubia colony which unfortunately isn't established yet so I can't feed from it. I'm going to look into those gut loaders you've suggested as at the moment they're just on mixed greens with abit of protein every so often. I'd also heard about bee pollen for gutloading which might be worth looking into


----------



## phil2

I tries that the dust seems to fall off yeah seemed they must want to get rid of then i was like your telling me mealies ar e bad but offering me waxies! Get lost ha so mealies are fine even as a staple which i dont do but just incase she dont eat crics much


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TWreptiles

GoodbyeCourage said:


> That's really interesting I've actually just moved my geckos into tubs so unfortunately can't accommodate UV though I'd like to, maybe next year once I move out and get more space. Just like you I've been looking into new livefoods as I'm abit sick of mealworms and locust, found this site * - Home Page you can buy silkworms in bulk at the micro size and just grow them to the size you want or buy a breeding kit which I'm quite tempted to do. They also sell calciworms and dubias as a reasonable price. I've just started my own dubia colony which unfortunately isn't established yet so I can't feed from it. I'm going to look into those gut loaders you've suggested as at the moment they're just on mixed greens with abit of protein every so often. I'd also heard about bee pollen for gutloading which might be worth looking into


i think the opuntia would be good but it's extra hassle when giving them a varied diet would probably be easier, just the usual greens and a cuttlefish bone i think. i know artisan uses a mix of her own substrate with dry cat food and fish flakes (i think) in it and i am tempted to do the same to provide some more protein. repashy calcium plus actually has bee pollen in it and i usually sprinkle it on the veggies i feed my livefood. just had a bag of 30 large locust off ebay for a fiver!! excellent delivery and their some of the healthiest locusts i've seen, my eclipse boy was straight out of his tub and jumped directly in the air at one off the tongs!!!

from what i've read calci worms don't need gutloading and already come gutloaded, n'mpton reptile centre said all you need to do is keep them hydrated with a few drops of water a week, and silkworms have to eat that mulberry chow or fresh mulberry leaves so they are both easy on the gutloading side. 

i need to start up a dubia colony, i'll have a few hatchlings this year and a colony of s.sthenodactylus hopefully (setup's almost ready), so it would be a great addition once running.

on the uv front i am still undecided, people have and do keep them highly succesfully in absence of it. some have reported colour enhancing, and better apetites and weight and i know uva is essential for their body clock and seeing certain colours. the main factor that would sway it for me is that they'd be able to produce their own d3 and their body knows how much they need which may reduce the risk of under or over providing of it leading to d3 poisoning (although i've never actually heard/seen of a case of this happening)

i'm 15 at the moment and within the next few years will have to downsze what i'm keeping (i think especially the leos, although i do love them to pieces, they'd be the hardest to move as there is so many around and i'd rather them go to an enthusiastic young keeper as a first pet, than one of my family members who is only looking after them because i can't)

best wishes, tom


----------



## TWreptiles

GoodbyeCourage said:


> That's really interesting I've actually just moved my geckos into tubs so unfortunately can't accommodate UV though I'd like to, maybe next year once I move out and get more space. Just like you I've been looking into new livefoods as I'm abit sick of mealworms and locust, found this site * - Home Page you can buy silkworms in bulk at the micro size and just grow them to the size you want or buy a breeding kit which I'm quite tempted to do. They also sell calciworms and dubias as a reasonable price. I've just started my own dubia colony which unfortunately isn't established yet so I can't feed from it. I'm going to look into those gut loaders you've suggested as at the moment they're just on mixed greens with abit of protein every so often. I'd also heard about bee pollen for gutloading which might be worth looking into


also can't decide on what uv i would get if i did give it a go, the t5 slimline luminaire from arcadia would be the best as it is compact and has a built in reflector and starter and all except it only comes in 6% and 12% and i'd need a 2%, grrr


----------



## KingRedbeardI

TWreptiles said:


> i think the opuntia would be good but it's extra hassle when giving them a varied diet would probably be easier, just the usual greens and a cuttlefish bone i think. i know artisan uses a mix of her own substrate with dry cat food and fish flakes (i think) in it and i am tempted to do the same to provide some more protein. repashy calcium plus actually has bee pollen in it and i usually sprinkle it on the veggies i feed my livefood. just had a bag of 30 large locust off ebay for a fiver!! excellent delivery and their some of the healthiest locusts i've seen, my eclipse boy was straight out of his tub and jumped directly in the air at one off the tongs!!!
> 
> from what i've read calci worms don't need gutloading and already come gutloaded, n'mpton reptile centre said all you need to do is keep them hydrated with a few drops of water a week, and silkworms have to eat that mulberry chow or fresh mulberry leaves so they are both easy on the gutloading side.
> 
> i need to start up a dubia colony, i'll have a few hatchlings this year and a colony of s.sthenodactylus hopefully (setup's almost ready), so it would be a great addition once running.
> 
> on the uv front i am still undecided, people have and do keep them highly succesfully in absence of it. some have reported colour enhancing, and better apetites and weight and i know uva is essential for their body clock and seeing certain colours. the main factor that would sway it for me is that they'd be able to produce their own d3 and their body knows how much they need which may reduce the risk of under or over providing of it leading to d3 poisoning (although i've never actually heard/seen of a case of this happening)
> 
> i'm 15 at the moment and within the next few years will have to downsze what i'm keeping (i think especially the leos, although i do love them to pieces, they'd be the hardest to move as there is so many around and i'd rather them go to an enthusiastic young keeper as a first pet, than one of my family members who is only looking after them because i can't)
> 
> best wishes, tom


I bought some calci worms a few weeks back and because my leo wasn't eating at the time, unfortunately they went to waste. They sat in my room for weeks and actually turned into black soldier flies. I posted a thread on here about whether they NEED to be gut loaded or not, and most people said no but that it would be beneficial for obvious reasons.

Just bought a fresh batch of mealies and am trying them on spring greens, carrots and for the first time, butternut squash. Not sure if they'll take but thought I'd try it out.

Anyone else got any tips? 

Sent from my ST25i using Tapatalk


----------



## TWreptiles

KingRedbeardI said:


> I bought some calci worms a few weeks back and because my leo wasn't eating at the time, unfortunately they went to waste. They sat in my room for weeks and actually turned into black soldier flies. I posted a thread on here about whether they NEED to be gut loaded or not, and most people said no but that it would be beneficial for obvious reasons.
> 
> Just bought a fresh batch of mealies and am trying them on spring greens, carrots and for the first time, butternut squash. Not sure if they'll take but thought I'd try it out.
> 
> Anyone else got any tips?
> 
> Sent from my ST25i using Tapatalk


my original thought was to just gut load with the staple veg off of the green ig society website, afterall if it will grow a 6ft long lizard it can't be bad? (butternut squash was on there so it should be good) mine just get carrot and then salad greens


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

Can anyone link me to some good sites on breeding or videos or books? Really wanted to know EVERYTHING before I start breeding next year


----------



## TillyStar

*Long time and all that!*

Sooo, turns out I haven't been online since 27th Dec... Wow!!!

Time has flown by, but all is good. Ralph is now a whopping 96g, and a month shy of his first birthday. How did that happen?! By gorging himsefl on mealworms, that's how! Still loves his locusts though, he's currently back on them big time, funny how they go through phases. For a while it was mealies all the way!
Here are a few pix I took tonight. Scarlett has been eating poorly, she was in a state of near hibernation all winter but I've been speaking to Mal throughout and it seems to be on the up, and she is walking about more and more now again... There is also a possibility she is ovulating now apparently and that would explain why poor Ralph is up scratching at his viv door like a lizard possessed, licking the air... But when I offer my hand he looks disappointed and as for food? Forget it!



Waiting for better things...




Walking somehwat unwillingly on my hand. You can tell he feels kinda cheated.



Blurry, but just to show his new size, new is in these days, 3 months later 



Chilling flirtatiously on his hot hide...



A bit harder to get a decent pic of Scarlett as she has been in hiding a lot and is light-shy... Here she is anyway, a few grammes lighter but considering she has done pretty well! Still the sweetest girl :flrt:

Gonna try to have a little catch-up now and see what everyone else is doing  xx


----------



## KingRedbeardI

indigo_rock_girl said:


> Can anyone link me to some good sites on breeding or videos or books? Really wanted to know EVERYTHING before I start breeding next year


Check this guy out: https://www.youtube.com/user/sasobek11/videos

He's pretty cool.


----------



## TWreptiles

so my little leo (smaug, mack radar, 50g, i say small because she's my smallest) has still not come out of what i first presumed to be a winter fast. she is only 50g and i've had her since the 5th of december, she was a late 2013 hatch. she hasn't been eating properly since around the end of december/january, at first i presumed this was a winter fast but then looked at her belly and she was ovulating, and i know that ovulations and having eggs can cause them to stop eating or have a lack of appetite due to compression of their gut and stuff. the only way, i have read, to break her of her ovarian stasis was to breed but that was a big no as she is so young, she hasn't completely stopped eating and for the period she hasn't been eating properly she has eaten a few, maybe 3, prey items a week (mealworms, waxworms, small locust) and done small poos so things are passing through her gut. i'm really worried as i want her to start acting and eating like a normal leo and continue growing as she should be at this stage, i have oxbow carnivore care and experience in force feeding leopard geckos, should i force feed? any help appreciated. tom


----------



## TWreptiles

thought i'd add that she is also in no way lethargic and is active in the evening and is always at the front of her tub looking around and what's going on. her eyes look awake and are open (surprising as she's albino) they're not closed like you'd expect an ill leo's to be. she just shows absolutely no interest in food and walks straight past it, then again all my other leos do but they eat well and probably just aren't hungry.

due to my impatience and wave of anxiety and worry i tried her on some oxbow carnivore care (2 parts formula to 1 part warm/hot water) and she had just over half a 1ml syringe. i wasn't holding or restraining her, she was in her tub and wasn't backing away or closing her eyes as it came near her so i assume it wasn't stressing her, and she lapped it up off the end of the syringe until i guess she'd had enough and then went back into the hide. 

as soon as she has a decent poo i will send it off for a pals test and consult my exotics vet.

she can't have been having that much calcium in her fasts even though her food is dusted with repashy and she has a calcium bowl so i shall try some calciworms on her and she if she'll eat them on her own as they're healthy and have a good calciumhosphorous ratio, also have an anti coccidian (anti coccidia and crypto) in them which should help if she is poorly. i have some avipro and reptoboost as well to boost her gut flora and give her some electrolytes which i may give her.

i'm just worrying, even though she isn't that skinny or lethargic, i'd just prefer her to be a bit larger, eating, and growing :blush:


----------



## retrobangs

Has anyone found a company to insure reptiles?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesterone

retrobangs said:


> Has anyone found a company to insure reptiles??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Exotic direct is the only one I know of. 

But if I was you I wouldn't bother. Waste of money 


Sent from above


----------



## retrobangs

Thanks. Not for me. A Friend owns a tortoise and asked me to direct her. 

What are people's opinions on feeding morioworms to Leo's 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdan110

retrobangs said:


> Thanks. Not for me. A Friend owns a tortoise and asked me to direct her.
> 
> What are people's opinions on feeding morioworms to Leo's
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine love em currently my staple with roaches 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

bigdan110 said:


> Mine love em currently my staple with roaches
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk



How many pet sitting lol they are so much bigger than mealworms which is my other staple. Mine will nt eat any form of beetle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdan110

The most mine have ever eaten was my male who had 11 the little fatty lol my females tend to have 5-7 . Mine wont touch beetles either good clean up crew tho lol

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

I've heard you can't freeze morios like mealies. Is this true 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdan110

retrobangs said:


> I've heard you can't freeze morios like mealies. Is this true
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can to a certain extent just not as indefinitely as you can with mealies

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

bigdan110 said:


> You can to a certain extent just not as indefinitely as you can with mealies
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk



Well not freeze fridge lol. Thanks for the help dan  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Chad

Lucy says hi, and being cute is thirty work












retrobangs said:


> I've heard you can't freeze morios like mealies. Is this true
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Be careful, I did that and it killed them all.


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

My youngest leo chirps to herself a lot, well it's not exactly chirping but more like a squeak, she usually does it on a night time but I've heard her do it twice in the past five minutes whilst sat at my desk. I always check on her when i hear her do it only to find her looking up at me like "whaaaaaat" with an innocent face, she doesn't seem distressed when she does it and has never made the noise whilst being handled, only when pottering around her tub. Has anyone else experienced this? Or do I just have an odd gecko :blush:


----------



## Mr Chad

GoodbyeCourage said:


> My youngest leo chirps to herself a lot, well it's not exactly chirping but more like a squeak, she usually does it on a night time but I've heard her do it twice in the past five minutes whilst sat at my desk. I always check on her when i hear her do it only to find her looking up at me like "whaaaaaat" with an innocent face, she doesn't seem distressed when she does it and has never made the noise whilst being handled, only when pottering around her tub. Has anyone else experienced this? Or do I just have an odd gecko :blush:


One of mine is usually really vocal, especially when it's time to put her away again. She squeeks at me to tell me off


----------



## bigdan110

Mr Chad said:


> One of mine is usually really vocal, especially when it's time to put her away again. She squeeks at me to tell me off


One of mine does this also :/

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

Only every heard one of mine make a noise I was spraying her moist hide, accidently got some water on her and she screamed :gasp:


----------



## retrobangs

GoodbyeCourage said:


> My youngest leo chirps to herself a lot, well it's not exactly chirping but more like a squeak, she usually does it on a night time but I've heard her do it twice in the past five minutes whilst sat at my desk. I always check on her when i hear her do it only to find her looking up at me like "whaaaaaat" with an innocent face, she doesn't seem distressed when she does it and has never made the noise whilst being handled, only when pottering around her tub. Has anyone else experienced this? Or do I just have an odd gecko :blush:



One of mine has a little bird chirp she does even when just wandering on her own . I don't think mine is distressed either 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

Little update of the gang

Leeloo 

















Alura

















Chief


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phil2

Some of milo tonight



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manchanification

Quick question - can you feed the beetles that mealworms grow into to leos? There're a few in the tub that are just changing into beetles, and it seems a shame to waste them. Would the shell/ chitin on them be too hard for a gecko to digest. Mine's about 6 months atm as well, so I don't want to give her anything too big or undigestable :S


----------



## bigdan110

Manchanification said:


> Quick question - can you feed the beetles that mealworms grow into to leos? There're a few in the tub that are just changing into beetles, and it seems a shame to waste them. Would the shell/ chitin on them be too hard for a gecko to digest. Mine's about 6 months atm as well, so I don't want to give her anything too big or undigestable :S


Most wont touch then if you do only use freshly morphed whiteish beetles as they are softer

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Manchanification

bigdan110 said:


> Most wont touch then if you do only use freshly morphed whiteish beetles as they are softer
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


cool, thanks. Btw, is there a particular age its safe to start trying to feed locusts to them?


----------



## Jakenicholls

Hello, can anybody tell me what sort of albino this is please? was sold to me as just a sunglow but wasn't told what sort of albino it is? i'm guessing tremper because they're the most common but i'm unsure..?










Thankyou!


----------



## bigdan110

Jakenicholls said:


> Hello, can anybody tell me what sort of albino this is please? was sold to me as just a sunglow but wasn't told what sort of albino it is? i'm guessing tremper because they're the most common but i'm unsure..?
> 
> image
> 
> Thankyou!


From your other thread looks more like a banana blizzard but that's just based on a Google image search 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Chad

Activity on this thread has died, where is everybody? This time last yeah it was full of baby leo pics.


----------



## Marcia

It's baby season, most of us are busy with matings, eggs and hatchlings 


Sent from my iPhone inside my human vivarium


----------



## esp121281

Makita looking for food! I'll post some of my others later

2.3.0 leopard geckos 1.0.0 crested gecko 1.0.0 red bar ambilobe


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

EGG!!!
Finally after months of repeated pairing with no luck Lily has just laid an egg! Only one though so I'm keeping my eyes peeled for the second. But it looks perfect, pure white and nice and plump:flrt: I am so excited! Just popped it in the incubator. This is my first egg of the season, just waiting for Ivy to lay now :2thumb:


----------



## TWreptiles

*update*

(pics will be uploaded once i can get them off my camera)

lucifer my snake eyed tangerine patternless stripe radar has gotten huge! decided i'd give him a weigh in.... 106g!! and easily over 10 inches, he doesn't even look plump so this summer i think he'll hit 120g, i know i shouldn't have a favourite but if i had to pick it would be him. can't wait to raise up his babies

gollum my poss mack eclipse het bell has also gotten huge, 98g and about 10 inches long, smashing down locusts and will jump a good few inches upwards for an adult! always scratching to come out and then sits contently looking around when i do get him out.

smaug may have broken her hunger strike, i put in 3 locust of 3 diff instars in last night and she took down the biggest one! when i bought the bag they were the shed before adults to give you an idea. i'm almost 100% sure it's because she's ovulating, the ovulations are clear as day and the size of a marble! which is huge considering she's still juvenile, i'm happy though because she's definitely grown in the time i've had her and she's not lethargic at all, my most active female. she's only lost 3g in weight (50-47) as well for the whole time she hasn't been eating properly (since december) hopefully this hopper will kick start her eating again . 

i do have some doubts about her morph though, she is definitely a mack snow bell, just the eclipse is questionable. she has solid ruby eyes like a radar, but i know the mack snow gene can mae them appear solid or give pigmented eyes which i assumed faded as they grew so i'm at a loss. she doesn't have particularly heavy speckling, no white socks on the front legs or back (not even a white glove, her hands have pattern on which is unusual for an eclipse right?) and she doesn't have a more white nose tip than any normal leo, strange. from my understanding she came from a mack bell het radar x mack bell enigma het radar pairing so if i breed her to gollum when she's good and ready in a few years i can see if he's mack or she's het eclipse, not het, or eclipse.

lucifer and newbie (couldn't think of a name and that was her name for the meanwhile which has stuck) my tang patty stripe radar and tang w&Y bell successfully paired on the 22nd of march, the bators up and running, newbies belly is monstrous and she's been digging so hopefully eggs any day now :2thumb:

i hope everyones geckos are doing brill, i look forward to even more hatchling pictures as the season progresses


----------



## Rs922

Hi could anyone help me identify which morph this is please? He/she is huge 10+ inches.


We rehomed a group of three the other day and we haven't been able to sex/weigh them yet as the are very skittish and haven't been handled much. What I do know is that they are 2 years old and have been together for a while and the previous owner said that they do not like being separated atall. Two of them are huge and over 10 inches and very fat while the other one which is very feisty is smaller around 7 inches.

Gecko 2 ( the other big one) 


Gecko 3 (small feisty one)


Just chilling


----------



## Dov

Rs922 said:


> Hi could anyone help me identify which morph this is please? He/she is huge 10+ inches.
> [URL=http://i828.photobucket.com/albums/zz205/ShkwvZ/Mobile%20Uploads/photo_zpsdf4f7811.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> We rehomed a group of three the other day and we haven't been able to sex/weigh them yet as the are very skittish and haven't been handled much. What I do know is that they are 2 years old and have been together for a while and the previous owner said that they do not like being separated atall. Two of them are huge and over 10 inches and very fat while the other one which is very feisty is smaller around 7 inches.
> 
> Gecko 2 ( the other big one)
> [URL=http://i828.photobucket.com/albums/zz205/ShkwvZ/Mobile%20Uploads/photo_zpsbc40acf7.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Gecko 3 (small feisty one)
> [URL=http://i828.photobucket.com/albums/zz205/ShkwvZ/Mobile%20Uploads/photo_zps805fc45f.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Just chilling
> [URL=http://i828.photobucket.com/albums/zz205/ShkwvZ/Mobile%20Uploads/photo_zps275b9442.jpg]image[/URL]


i would say your first gecko is a hypo morph


----------



## Marcia

First morph is a hypo, second one a normal and third one I think may be a high yellow


Sent from my iPhone inside my human vivarium


----------



## Artisan

Hi peeps,

Sorry not been around much lately.....barely been on here for weeks as been so busy what with one thing and another.....will be back soon hopefully to catch up on what everyones been up to


----------



## vicki997

In my vivarium birth soon, send pictures


----------



## TWreptiles

where the hell is everyone???

update from me... EGGS! my w&y tang bell popped out 2 pearly little fertile looking eggs this morning and they're in the 'bator at 84f, fingers crossed for w&y striped tang bells het eclipse in 2 months time :lol2::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## bigdan110

Were all hidden away dealing with eggs lol 









Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## TWreptiles

bigdan110 said:


> Were all hidden away dealing with eggs lol
> image
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


nice! they all look healthy  if you don't mind me asking what pairings are they from?


----------



## bigdan110

SSeclipse het dbx snow het db, poss giant 

Hopefully one of the girls hits all her hets. all are fertile 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## KingRedbeardI

How's everyone getting on? Shame my favourite thread is slowing down but I guess you're all busy with eggs and such 
How's everyones problem eaters getting on?
Smaug, I thought, was starting up again and was eating every few days but she's slowed down again lately. No weight loss, just being a fussy sod.


----------



## TWreptiles

bigdan110 said:


> SSeclipse het dbx snow het db, poss giant
> 
> Hopefully one of the girls hits all her hets. all are fertile
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


woah, that's a lot of hets!

i'm too ocd about that sort of stuff, producing and selling % hets would just make my skin crawl.

fingers crossed for you mate, lets hope you hit some super snow diablo blancos and more total eclipses :mf_dribble:


----------



## TWreptiles

KingRedbeardI said:


> How's everyone getting on? Shame my favourite thread is slowing down but I guess you're all busy with eggs and such
> How's everyones problem eaters getting on?
> Smaug, I thought, was starting up again and was eating every few days but she's slowed down again lately. No weight loss, just being a fussy sod.


in the same boat mate, thankfully i've moved my smaug onto locusts and she's had a few today. too busy guarding the lonely mountain to eat, lol, might get a tub of dwarves to see if she'll take them :bash::lol2:


----------



## bigdan110

TWreptiles said:


> woah, that's a lot of hets!
> 
> i'm too ocd about that sort of stuff, producing and selling % hets would just make my skin crawl.
> 
> fingers crossed for you mate, lets hope you hit some super snow diablo blancos and more total eclipses :mf_dribble:


Now all I want is some w&y to go in there lol  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## TWreptiles

bigdan110 said:


> Now all I want is some w&y to go in there lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


w&y is one of my favourite genes, well it is when it shows all it's markers like reduced patterning and high white sides. don't see much point in having the gene if it isn't showing large amounts of the markers.

i'd check out leopard-gecko-cz.com, guy called jakub owns it i think and he has w&y db stuff :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Marcia

W&Y are a really nice looking morph but i'm still more of a sucker for a good old normal, tremper and snow 

Hopefully i'll have some mack snow talbino hypo babies in the next 2-3 weeks : victory:


----------



## TWreptiles

Marcia said:


> W&Y are a really nice looking morph but i'm still more of a sucker for a good old normal, tremper and snow
> 
> Hopefully i'll have some mack snow talbino hypo babies in the next 2-3 weeks : victory:


fasciolatus or afghanicus are on this year's wishlist, they're about as normal as it gets :lol2:


----------



## JoeJ

yay ! two leopard geckos eggs now in the incubator ! :whistling2:


sorry had to brag to someone hahahah


----------



## Dov

here is my first gecko baby. Absolutely tiny. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dov

what morphs are all you guys expecting to hatch? might be interested in buying for a new blood line and new morph.


----------



## TWreptiles

Dov said:


> what morphs are all you guys expecting to hatch? might be interested in buying for a new blood line and new morph.


due hatchlings in june, if all goes well, from my tangerine patternless striped radar crossed with tangerine w&y bell, hoping for some tangerine striped w&y bells het for radar :2thumb:


----------



## JoeJ

only 42 days to wait !!!


----------



## Dov

I put my 2 sunglows together which will just produce me sunglows, but I've put my female mack snow with my male mack bold stripe so hoping for some mack snow bold stripes. hopefully she will start laying eggs next week. wanted to put my male rainwater albino in with my female super hypo but she has decided to lay infertile eggs which is a bit of a pain, but owell.


----------



## bigdan110

Dov said:


> I put my 2 sunglows together which will just produce me sunglows, but I've put my female mack snow with my male mack bold stripe so hoping for some mack snow bold stripes. hopefully she will start laying eggs next week. wanted to put my male rainwater albino in with my female super hypo but she has decided to lay infertile eggs which is a bit of a pain, but owell.


At least you know now she is ovulating

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## TWreptiles

Dov said:


> I put my 2 sunglows together which will just produce me sunglows, but I've put my female mack snow with my male mack bold stripe so hoping for some mack snow bold stripes. hopefully she will start laying eggs next week. wanted to put my male rainwater albino in with my female super hypo but she has decided to lay infertile eggs which is a bit of a pain, but owell.


can you not mate her after laying a clutch to fertilise the next lot? :blush:

i don't really know much about that sort of stuff but presumably it would work? if not pair her up next year at first sign of ovulation i'd say.


----------



## bigdan110

TWreptiles said:


> can you not mate her after laying a clutch to fertilise the next lot? :blush:
> 
> i don't really know much about that sort of stuff but presumably it would work? if not pair her up next year at first sign of ovulation i'd say.


Yes after laying they will be ovulating again 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## TWreptiles

EGGS!!


mum (tangerine w&y bell), she has awesome eyes and i love her striping and white sides, sometimes hard to believe she is a banded animal 


(light shining through the tympanic membrane)


dad, patternless stripe tangerine snake eyed radar, easily my favourite gecko, has so much character and i look forward to raising up his babies


(excuse the poop)


smaug, aberrant mack radar who's finally started eating again and is taking large locust  although i am thinking of parting with her and my patternless stripe mack eclipse het bell male to make room and time for hatchlings and my w&y redstripe tangerine radar project :hmm:




gollum, mack patternless stripe eclipse het bell, i really like this guy, his feeding response is mental and he will charge out of his hide and jump straight up for locusts, he was a 7g worm in june and is now 100g and still getting bigger


the gang at cleaning

the tubs are 5l iris shoe boxes, and i will be using them for hatchlings, they have a completely flat bottom inside and out, seem pretty sturdy so there doesn't seem much of a risk of cracking. rough measurements 30cm long, 20cm wide and 10cm tall. i know a few breeders, such as geckoboa reptiles and sasobek, use them in the US and you can buy them on ebay and cosco, packs of 14 with lids are around 30 quid so their not even that expensive


----------



## JoeJ

great pics, that patternless stripe tangerine snake eyed radar is absolutely beautiful. and are those SIM containers you are using ? i may use them for the next lot of leo eggs.


----------



## retrobangs

Anyone know of reptile vets near lakeside. Need on ASAP 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TWreptiles

JoeJ said:


> great pics, that patternless stripe tangerine snake eyed radar is absolutely beautiful. and are those SIM containers you are using ? i may use them for the next lot of leo eggs.


thank you 

they are GEO's (Gecko Egg Organisers) i believe phil from cambridge gecko is the only stockist in the uk as he gets them imported, 3 of the white organisers and 6 deli cups for them is only £12 an absolute bargain. people do use sim containers for leopard geckos and i guess the geo is a sim container (Suspended Incubation Method). same method and you can use the same things in the bottom, a few who use sims for other reptile eggs just have water sitting in the bottom of them for maximum humidity, however later in the season i will be using seramis, an expanded clay product similar to hydroleca in my geos, instead of the current perlite :2thumb:


----------



## JoeJ

thankyou mate yeah seems a bargain i may see if i can purchase a few : victory:


----------



## bigdan110

Another 2 healthy eggs lol first eggs not got long to go I can see movement  exciting lol

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Here's someone I haven't shown off much lately. Looks a bit different from my sig as you can see


----------



## retrobangs

Hi all, I've realised I haven't been on much lately. I had been quiet due to Alura being unwell. We have been to the vets and discovered she has unfertilised eggs she needs to lay ASAP. I've been syringe feeding her, misting her due to a s**t shed and provided an eco earth lay box. Fingers crossed she does what she needs to otherwise she will need an op. I spent a lot of time worrying I had done something wrong, although I'm very unhappy she is struggling to follow natures course, I am glad it is nothing I have done wrong. I guess I took some time out as I felt like a phoney not knowing what was up with her. So since the vets visit and some relaxation I am back. I have been doing a lot more on my facebook page. I wasn't sure on the page as I'm not currently a breeder but decided to keep it due to the vivarium diy. People seem to like the vivs and enjoy pics, tips and hints. 

So how is everyone - any new additions either hatchlings or otherwise


----------



## TWreptiles

retrobangs said:


> Hi all, I've realised I haven't been on much lately. I had been quiet due to Alura being unwell. We have been to the vets and discovered she has unfertilised eggs she needs to lay ASAP. I've been syringe feeding her, misting her due to a s**t shed and provided an eco earth lay box. Fingers crossed she does what she needs to otherwise she will need an op. I spent a lot of time worrying I had done something wrong, although I'm very unhappy she is struggling to follow natures course, I am glad it is nothing I have done wrong. I guess I took some time out as I felt like a phoney not knowing what was up with her. So since the vets visit and some relaxation I am back. I have been doing a lot more on my facebook page. I wasn't sure on the page as I'm not currently a breeder but decided to keep it due to the vivarium diy. People seem to like the vivs and enjoy pics, tips and hints.
> 
> So how is everyone - any new additions either hatchlings or otherwise


holding unfertilised eggs and follicular stasis are both supposed to show that the animals are very well taken care of, so don't blame yourself, everyone including you and your geckos knows how well you take care of them :2thumb:


----------



## retrobangs

TWreptiles said:


> holding unfertilised eggs and follicular stasis are both supposed to show that the animals are very well taken care of, so don't blame yourself, everyone including you and your geckos knows how well you take care of them :2thumb:



thank you - me and OH are very glad it's nothing to do with parasites etc, it's easy t let your mind run away whilst waiting for the vet app. How are yours?


----------



## retrobangs

TWreptiles said:


> EGGS!!
> 
> [URL=http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w463/TALWreptiles/DSCF0453_zpsb72c94e8.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> mum (tangerine w&y bell), she has awesome eyes and i love her striping and white sides, sometimes hard to believe she is a banded animal
> 
> [URL=http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w463/TALWreptiles/DSCF0436_zps82a9b121.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w463/TALWreptiles/DSCF0348_zps776cbb2c.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> (light shining through the tympanic membrane)
> 
> [URL=http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w463/TALWreptiles/DSCF0343_zpsbade3ede.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> dad, patternless stripe tangerine snake eyed radar, easily my favourite gecko, has so much character and i look forward to raising up his babies
> 
> [URL=http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w463/TALWreptiles/DSCF0317_zpsd6dc09e3.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w463/TALWreptiles/DSCF0384_zps14fca4d1.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> (excuse the poop)
> 
> [URL=http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w463/TALWreptiles/DSCF0450_zpsd5e3b757.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> smaug, aberrant mack radar who's finally started eating again and is taking large locust  although i am thinking of parting with her and my patternless stripe mack eclipse het bell male to make room and time for hatchlings and my w&y redstripe tangerine radar project :hmm:
> 
> [URL=http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w463/TALWreptiles/DSCF0416_zps617c2ff2.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w463/TALWreptiles/DSCF0303_zps2574382b.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w463/TALWreptiles/DSCF0420_zps52c1de2d.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> gollum, mack patternless stripe eclipse het bell, i really like this guy, his feeding response is mental and he will charge out of his hide and jump straight up for locusts, he was a 7g worm in june and is now 100g and still getting bigger
> 
> [URL=http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w463/TALWreptiles/DSCF0434_zps7cc67211.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> the gang at cleaning
> 
> [URL=http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w463/TALWreptiles/DSCF0412_zpsfbedc853.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> the tubs are 5l iris shoe boxes, and i will be using them for hatchlings, they have a completely flat bottom inside and out, seem pretty sturdy so there doesn't seem much of a risk of cracking. rough measurements 30cm long, 20cm wide and 10cm tall. i know a few breeders, such as geckoboa reptiles and sasobek, use them in the US and you can buy them on ebay and cosco, packs of 14 with lids are around 30 quid so their not even that expensive



just seen your update of gang - all looking impeccably well!


----------



## TWreptiles

retrobangs said:


> just seen your update of gang - all looking impeccably well!


thank you! yeah they're all good, the boys are eating me out of house and home as usual, i caan fill lucifer's bowl up to the brim with mealies and he'll take all of them it;s crazy. smaug's on the mend, she started ovulating at about 50g in late december and went off her food, didn't start eating properly until a few weeks ago and now she's taking around two locust a night, she will be for sale in a few months hopefully once i get her up to weight, she's 50g but i'm just not confident she's big enough for the stress of moving atm. the girly who layed the eggs is good, she's looking huge atm and isn't due to lay for another 2 weeks! (that is of course if she takes as long as she did the first time) she's a bit fussy, quite stressful for me that the eggs/follicles seem to press on their gut and suppress their appetite, she had a load of locust in about 3 days after laying and went off them again so i'll keep offering but i think i'm just going to have to get as much food into her after each clutch, she's keeping her weight and condition up so i'm happy though


----------



## retrobangs

TWreptiles said:


> thank you! yeah they're all good, the boys are eating me out of house and home as usual, i caan fill lucifer's bowl up to the brim with mealies and he'll take all of them it;s crazy. smaug's on the mend, she started ovulating at about 50g in late december and went off her food, didn't start eating properly until a few weeks ago and now she's taking around two locust a night, she will be for sale in a few months hopefully once i get her up to weight, she's 50g but i'm just not confident she's big enough for the stress of moving atm. the girly who layed the eggs is good, she's looking huge atm and isn't due to lay for another 2 weeks! (that is of course if she takes as long as she did the first time) she's a bit fussy, quite stressful for me that the eggs/follicles seem to press on their gut and suppress their appetite, she had a load of locust in about 3 days after laying and went off them again so i'll keep offering but i think i'm just going to have to get as much food into her after each clutch, she's keeping her weight and condition up so i'm happy though



how comes you're selling her - she is gorgeous ? yea the not eating this is stressful had it with both mine and they were not even mated. leeloo ate for a week and then stopped again. alura still syringe fed. sounds like you are on top of everything though.


----------



## TWreptiles

retrobangs said:


> how comes you're selling her - she is gorgeous ? yea the not eating this is stressful had it with both mine and they were not even mated. leeloo ate for a week and then stopped again. alura still syringe fed. sounds like you are on top of everything though.


i had a poor little guy with crypto for about 3 months and that whole time period was so so stressful, i did all i could and him being pts was in his best interests

i have gcse's at the moment so time is a constraint, especially with hatchlings coming soon. in 3 years once i've finished school i plan on going to university and as far as i know halls do not allow the keeping of pets and family wouldn't look after them which means i'll have to sell some or find good homes for some during that period 

they are reluctant sales, i'm in no rush for them to go, they're my pets and i want the best place for them :flrt:


----------



## retrobangs

TWreptiles said:


> i had a poor little guy with crypto for about 3 months and that whole time period was so so stressful, i did all i could and him being pts was in his best interests
> 
> 
> 
> i have gcse's at the moment so time is a constraint, especially with hatchlings coming soon. in 3 years once i've finished school i plan on going to university and as far as i know halls do not allow the keeping of pets and family wouldn't look after them which means i'll have to sell some or find good homes for some during that period
> 
> 
> 
> they are reluctant sales, i'm in no rush for them to go, they're my pets and i want the best place for them :flrt:



ah okies I understand - let me know when you are selling any of them I know some wonderful people who I could send your way possibly


----------



## TWreptiles

retrobangs said:


> ah okies I understand - let me know when you are selling any of them I know some wonderful people who I could send your way possibly


i have minnie and gollum up for sale at the minute if anyone is interested, minnie would be an amazing pet because of how laid back she is : victory:


----------



## TWreptiles

MORE EGGS! 

found newbie (still can't think of a name for her and if i keep referring to her as this it's gonna stick!) in a burrow (???) in her coco fibre in the lay box, it's about 2-3 inches deep and she had created a little hollow about the width of a ping pong ball and was sitting in there with her head and legs sticking out and 2 perfect little eggs sitting in the end. one felt a bit squishy than the other and it was bigger than the other, the same happened with the first clutch and the larger one is looking infertile, one glows pink the other glows yellow.

the turn around time from her laying to laying again is ridiculous, first clutch took 24 days from mating and she only took 12 days this time to completely develop and lay a cutch! annoyed that she won't eat worms as i'd love for her to eat a load of waxworms and calciworms but locusts will have to do :bash:


----------



## retrobangs

TWreptiles said:


> i have minnie and gollum up for sale at the minute if anyone is interested, minnie would be an amazing pet because of how laid back she is : victory:



send me the sale link and piccies


----------



## TWreptiles

retrobangs said:


> send me the sale link and piccies


okayyy :no1:


----------



## retrobangs

does anyone know of any african fat tail breeders in essex area or london?


----------



## Artisan

I have this little lad arriving soon....been after one for ages, plenty of females about but had to hunt down this male Mack Eclipse to go with my beautiful Galaxy girl (as I wont pair her with either of my Supersnow boys) 

Can't wait to make some Galaxies of my own and over time hopefully enhance the amount of white on the face/body/make some pieds (super excited)

Here's the nameless boy



And here is the little lady he's to be paired with. Look how flirty she is acting at seeing his photo!


----------



## Artisan

Also an update on my Fascio x W/Y poss W/Y lad 'Mimic'

This boy has changed so much over the last 6 months or so. His base colouring has been totally smothered by the Fascio gene and he has become super blotchy. Fascio does some funny things to leos!

BEFORE





NOW - Strapping young man!


----------



## TWreptiles

Artisan said:


> I have this little lad arriving soon....been after one for ages, plenty of females about but had to hunt down this male Mack Eclipse to go with my beautiful Galaxy girl (as I wont pair her with either of my Supersnow boys)
> 
> Can't wait to make some Galaxies of my own and over time hopefully enhance the amount of white on the face/body/make some pieds (super excited)
> 
> Here's the nameless boy
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/Mackeclipsemalephtrempdobaug-sept13_zps368ed68e.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> And here is the little lady he's to be paired with. Look how flirty she is acting at seeing his photo!
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20140227_123948_zpsd5597689.jpg]image[/URL]


AHH you beat me to him!!! by the time i saw phil's ad he was sold! :devil: glad he's going to a great home though, awesome looking leo, love really pale pastel eclipses with that abyssinian look, i look forward to seeing his hatchlings


----------



## BretJordan

Hey guys long time no chat! Been pretty busy with work and other things recently.  Hope everyone's okay and all there leos are good! Mine are all doing fine just got a little dilema at the moment...

I'm actually thinking about selling up my Leos/Cresties as I just don't think I give them the time they deserve anymore.. Especially compared to as much as I used too. :/ I don't want to get rid of them but I think it would be for the best. I love them all loads and they're all big softies I just don't know at the moment.. 


Bret.


----------



## Artisan

TWreptiles said:


> AHH you beat me to him!!! by the time i saw phil's ad he was sold! :devil: glad he's going to a great home though, awesome looking leo, love really pale pastel eclipses with that abyssinian look, i look forward to seeing his hatchlings


Awww lol sorry.....well I'd be lying if I said I was really! haha  but I am also excited about seeing what hatchies come from these 2....definitely some holdbacks for sure


----------



## KingRedbeardI

I've discovered I can only get Smaug to eat during the late morning/early afternoon. She'll waddle up to me all sleepily and take food really enthusiastically but if I don't feed her in the day, and then try on the evening, she's never interested. Weird!


----------



## retrobangs

Artisan said:


> I have this little lad arriving soon....been after one for ages, plenty of females about but had to hunt down this male Mack Eclipse to go with my beautiful Galaxy girl (as I wont pair her with either of my Supersnow boys)
> 
> Can't wait to make some Galaxies of my own and over time hopefully enhance the amount of white on the face/body/make some pieds (super excited)
> 
> Here's the nameless boy
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/Mackeclipsemalephtrempdobaug-sept13_zps368ed68e.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> And here is the little lady he's to be paired with. Look how flirty she is acting at seeing his photo!
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20140227_123948_zpsd5597689.jpg]image[/URL]



They could be worth a fortune in a courier  haha beaut 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

Artisan said:


> Also an update on my Fascio x W/Y poss W/Y lad 'Mimic'
> 
> This boy has changed so much over the last 6 months or so. His base colouring has been totally smothered by the Fascio gene and he has become super blotchy. Fascio does some funny things to leos!
> 
> BEFORE
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/63ef16dc-ad33-4021-b62f-fc016276e845_zps89f2f2f8.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/pizap_com10_386905299033969641388070283314_zps9db684c3.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> NOW - Strapping young man!
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20140427_214806_zpsb73qz3qe.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20140427_214712_zpsfh7hejpj.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20140427_214756_zpsr7rqndws.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20140427_214700_zpsga5cm7m4.jpg]image[/URL]



He looks like a different gecko lol. How amazing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

BretJordan said:


> Hey guys long time no chat! Been pretty busy with work and other things recently.  Hope everyone's okay and all there leos are good! Mine are all doing fine just got a little dilema at the moment...
> 
> I'm actually thinking about selling up my Leos/Cresties as I just don't think I give them the time they deserve anymore.. Especially compared to as much as I used too. :/ I don't want to get rid of them but I think it would be for the best. I love them all loads and they're all big softies I just don't know at the moment..
> 
> 
> Bret.



Aww that's a big call dude. I would say have a real think about it. Obv if they aren't a getting the right time could be better for them. Think some people in your situation who can't make more time have sold some but not all. Therefore making more time for the ones you do have. All is say is if you do make sure you screen the buyers well  so you know they're going some where else fab 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

I wanted to encourage people to get involved in retrogecko’s weirdos weekend. Send me a pic of your reptile being particularly peculiar and they will all be shared  

I felt in recent times my reptile pals could do with some funnies for the weekend to cheer everyone up. 

You can send to me via tumblr or facebook on www.facebook.com/retrogeck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingRedbeardI

retrobangs said:


> I wanted to encourage people to get involved in retrogecko’s weirdos weekend. Send me a pic of your reptile being particularly peculiar and they will all be shared
> 
> I felt in recent times my reptile pals could do with some funnies for the weekend to cheer everyone up.
> 
> You can send to me via tumblr or facebook on www.facebook.com/retrogeck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't take many pictures as i'm lazy, but I have a couple of videos if you want 

Stuck in the eye socket of the skull in her viv:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ctdE0YnG6Fk

Catching me stalking her:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=64UzRGOIXKY


----------



## phil2

Some of milo tonight



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artisan

phil2 said:


> Some of milo tonight image
> image
> image
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


She seems to be growing Phil


----------



## phil2

She is , very fussy on food not really into crickets but she had 2 tonight she licks then first if dusted she dont eat them! Loves mealworms but she cant just be fed on them can she


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TWreptiles

thought i had a great buyer for gollum who's my best feeder, they've backed out of sale as they read some of my previous posts about geckos who 'weren't eating' (in my books this just means eating but slowly) due to ovulations, carrying eggs, or being a male in breeding seasons. not down to ill health at all, oh well


----------



## retrobangs

KingRedbeardI said:


> I don't take many pictures as i'm lazy, but I have a couple of videos if you want
> 
> 
> 
> Stuck in the eye socket of the skull in her viv:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ctdE0YnG6Fk
> 
> 
> 
> Catching me stalking her:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=64UzRGOIXKY



Cheers I will add these on the weekend too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

TWreptiles said:


> thought i had a great buyer for gollum who's my best feeder, they've backed out of sale as they read some of my previous posts about geckos who 'weren't eating' (in my books this just means eating but slowly) due to ovulations, carrying eggs, or being a male in breeding seasons. not down to ill health at all, oh well



Then they weren't the right person to house one of your babies anyways. Everyone has teething probs with their Leo's at some stage. The fact you have asked for advice and discussed things on the forum is a positive. Not a negative. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Wasn't sure if I ever showed off Smaug's new viv. Took this when I first put her in it a few months ago. As you can see she doesn't think much of it, conked out.

There's a ladder over to the left to get up onto the second floor which you can't really see.


----------



## TWreptiles

retrobangs said:


> Then they weren't the right person to house one of your babies anyways. Everyone has teething probs with their Leo's at some stage. The fact you have asked for advice and discussed things on the forum is a positive. Not a negative.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yeah, oh well, if they can't understand that they probably aren't the best for my guy. oh well, everyone has their opinion and he's in no rush to go


----------



## TWreptiles

gollum, absolute dude, love this guy and he's still for sale :bash:





'locust?!?!'



lucifer


newbie


ever seen a leopard gecko burrow?

the burrow with eggs in


----------



## jimmer7

hi just a quick question , is it ok to feed leopard geckos calci worms as a treat.


----------



## TWreptiles

jimmer7 said:


> hi just a quick question , is it ok to feed leopard geckos calci worms as a treat.


hell yeah, calci worms are a great food and provide a lot of calcium without the need for dusting, although they do also need a good vitamin supplement to process the calcium or exposure to uvb, so that they can produce vitamin d3

variety is the key, feed as many different food items as your gecko will eat


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Completely forgot how crazy Smaug goes for wax worms. Just gave her two and she was thrashing it around in her jaw whilst chewing it. Then I tried a mealworm and she just didn't give a crap at all haha. Damn.


----------



## retrobangs

KingRedbeardI said:


> Wasn't sure if I ever showed off Smaug's new viv. Took this when I first put her in it a few months ago. As you can see she doesn't think much of it, conked out.
> 
> 
> 
> There's a ladder over to the left to get up onto the second floor which you can't really see.
> 
> 
> 
> image



Wicked !! I love the skull especially 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

Keep submitting your pictures and videos for Weirdos Weekend. 

You know that one picture you took if your reptile that's just hilarious or peculiar. Get sending so we can all have a laugh this weekend. 

Any reptile welcome!! Users will be mentioned when their pic is posted.

www.facebook.com/retrogeck is my page if you would prefer to submit on there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Chad

Pictures taken today after I changed the lino to a brighter colour.


----------



## TWreptiles

Mr Chad said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Pictures taken today after I changed the lino to a brighter colour.


third down (amy?) is an absolute beaut :mf_dribble:


----------



## Mr Chad

TWreptiles said:


> third down (amy?) is an absolute beaut :mf_dribble:


Cheers. :2thumb:

She's my little miss attitude. Never used to like being handled and now sits staring at me and stares at me until I open the viv and let her out.

She either wants full blown attention or hates me completely lol

She's the one I worry about the most as she goes off food for really long periods of time but then suddenly switches and eats like a horse. Never managed to fatten her tail up, it's not thin by any measure but because it's really long it always looks skinny.

See what I mean -










Here's another for good measure


----------



## TWreptiles

Mr Chad said:


> Cheers. :2thumb:
> 
> She's my little miss attitude. Never used to like being handled and now sits staring at me and stares at me until I open the viv and let her out.
> 
> She either wants full blown attention or hates me completely lol
> 
> She's the one I worry about the most as she goes off food for really long periods of time but then suddenly switches and eats like a horse. Never managed to fatten her tail up, it's not thin by any measure but because it's really long it always looks skinny.
> 
> See what I mean -
> 
> image
> 
> Here's another for good measure
> 
> image


dammit i can't see the pictures :devil:

yeah it is annoying when they eat sporadically :whip:


----------



## retrobangs

Mr Chad said:


> Cheers. :2thumb:
> 
> She's my little miss attitude. Never used to like being handled and now sits staring at me and stares at me until I open the viv and let her out.
> 
> She either wants full blown attention or hates me completely lol
> 
> She's the one I worry about the most as she goes off food for really long periods of time but then suddenly switches and eats like a horse. Never managed to fatten her tail up, it's not thin by any measure but because it's really long it always looks skinny.
> 
> See what I mean -
> 
> image
> 
> Here's another for good measure
> 
> image



My Mack snow Alura is exactly the same with her tail. Good weight but a year old the tail is mostly long. Always worried me lol. 

That's her having a bath









Here's her tail









Think some Leo's are naturally long lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

Well I must say peeps it's been a lacklustre effort with weirdos weekend. 

If you do have funny, amusing or captioned pics of your reps send them to me on here or www.facebook.com/retrogeck

Just trying to spread some amusement and laughter this weekend. They will be shown on my page 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingRedbeardI

retrobangs said:


> Well I must say peeps it's been a lacklustre effort with weirdos weekend.
> 
> If you do have funny, amusing or captioned pics of your reps send them to me on here or www.facebook.com/retrogeck
> 
> Just trying to spread some amusement and laughter this weekend. They will be shown on my page
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You could always knick a few from the silly sleeping position thread


----------



## retrobangs

KingRedbeardI said:


> You could always knick a few from the silly sleeping position thread



Lmao. Didn't know that existed. Still I don't like to take people's photos without their permission. Plus I name each person who's piccie it is 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdan110

Well pebbles is having fum today 6 times shes emptied the coco from her lay box lol

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Artisan

Haven't posted a pic of this lad since sometime last year....little update on the only Bell in my gecko family - a last minute rehome when his owner had to get rid of him :flrt:


----------



## TWreptiles

Artisan said:


> Haven't posted a pic of this lad since sometime last year....little update on the only Bell in my gecko family - a last minute rehome when his owner had to get rid of him :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20140502_174712_zpsgtit4fbl.jpg]image[/URL]


amazing, find it hard to believe how anyone could only have one bell in their collection :gasp:


----------



## Artisan

TWreptiles said:


> amazing, find it hard to believe how anyone could only have one bell in their collection :gasp:


Haha.....I have a lot of tremper based morphs.....but only one bell! I prefer trempers but couldn't turn this little guy away from my door when he needed a home could I? 

He is a special little fella.


----------



## Jakenicholls

I don't suppose anybody could help me out with breeding?

I just need to know how long it will take the female to lay the eggs after successfully mating? and after the eggs have been laid, how long will it take for them to hatch if I'm incubating for a female? 

Any help would be brilliant as I am a first time breeder :2thumb: Thanks!


----------



## retrobangs

KingRedbeardI said:


> I don't take many pictures as i'm lazy, but I have a couple of videos if you want
> 
> 
> 
> Stuck in the eye socket of the skull in her viv:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ctdE0YnG6Fk
> 
> 
> 
> Catching me stalking her:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=64UzRGOIXKY



Thanks for your vids they were shared today on both www.retrobangs.tumblr.com and www.facebook.com/retrogeck


----------



## TWreptiles

Artisan said:


> Haha.....I have a lot of tremper based morphs.....but only one bell! I prefer trempers but couldn't turn this little guy away from my door when he needed a home could I?
> 
> He is a special little fella.


trempers are at the bottom of the pile for me :whistling2: (bell>rainwater>tremper) although i do have to say some of the eclipses, which are probably my favourite base morph, that come from raptor and tremper lineage do seem to come out amazingly :mf_dribble: like the pale one you got off phil


----------



## TWreptiles

Jakenicholls said:


> I don't suppose anybody could help me out with breeding?
> 
> I just need to know how long it will take the female to lay the eggs after successfully mating? and after the eggs have been laid, how long will it take for them to hatch if I'm incubating for a female?
> 
> Any help would be brilliant as I am a first time breeder :2thumb: Thanks!


usually between 2 and 6 weeks after copulation for first clutch and then 2 to 4 between each clutch depending on age, my 3/4 year old females first clutch this year was 24 days from copulation and then second was 12 days :blush:

the incubation times differ with the temperature incubated at, much like the sex, this is copied and pasted from a file in a group on fb i would recommend joining (LEOPARD GECKOS UK):

'Details i have documented about Incubation temps. There are a number of factors to take into account and these are written as a guide from the average time it has taken me to hatch leos over the years. With out a thermometer your bator will not be accurate. With out a fan your bator will have hot spots. With a fan it might fluctuate in temperature depending on the quality of thermostat. Your reading needs to be inside the tub with the eggs not just hanging around in the bator. 26/78 up to 12 weeks all female, low success rate. 26.5/80 up to 10 weeks female, good success rate. 28/82 around 8 weeks mostly female perfect success rate. 30/85 around 7 weeks mixed but slightly more male. excellent success rate. 31/88 under 6 weeks mostly males perfect success rate. 32/90 under 5 1/2 weeks all males low success rate. 34/92 under 5 weeks terrible success rate, you might as well cook them on your heat mat. Females hatching at these temps can be aggressive and some time infertile. Incubation times did vary over the years with different incubators but no more than 7 days over and and 5 days under.'

read and learn as much as you can and good luck!


----------



## Mr Chad

After a not being himself for the last few days Sheldon has just passed away. It looks like he has had a fierce infection in his tail (possibly the antibiotics after his burn didn't work fully) and he's gone downhill really quickly. RIP mucky face.


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Mr Chad said:


> After a not being himself for the last few days Sheldon has just passed away. It looks like he has had a fierce infection in his tail (possibly the antibiotics after his burn didn't work fully) and he's gone downhill really quickly. RIP mucky face.
> 
> image


Sorry to hear that mate  RIP Sheldon


----------



## retrobangs

Mr Chad said:


> After a not being himself for the last few days Sheldon has just passed away. It looks like he has had a fierce infection in his tail (possibly the antibiotics after his burn didn't work fully) and he's gone downhill really quickly. RIP mucky face.
> 
> 
> 
> image



Aww that's really sad. So sorry to hear that dude :'(


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Anyone know any good online livefood sources with free delivery? Was checking out Ricks live food last night, im after some calci worms, but the delivery was £5 as far as I could see

Sent from my ST25i using Tapatalk


----------



## ArloDeer

I've got a Mack Snow boy coming tonight  Had a bit of a panic as his enclosure hadn't turned up! Postie was just two hours later than usual...


----------



## retrobangs

KingRedbeardI said:


> Anyone know any good online livefood sources with free delivery? Was checking out Ricks live food last night, im after some calci worms, but the delivery was £5 as far as I could see
> 
> Sent from my ST25i using Tapatalk



No but I know someone who delivers for cheap. Onlinereptileshop they're fab quality food too. And food is cheap 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingRedbeardI

retrobangs said:


> No but I know someone who delivers for cheap. Onlinereptileshop they're fab quality food too. And food is cheap
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll have a look cheers :2thumb:


----------



## ArloDeer

Gumball my Mack Snow is here!
I have never known such an active lizard! One minute he's in one spot, the next he's somewhere else! He's very inquisitive too, he's never really been handled so we'll see how that goes later.


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Smaug has slowed down on eating again X_X 

How's everyone else getting on with feeding time?


----------



## retrobangs

Alura's op was successful, she's been given the all clear and she's even started eating again. Happy mummy!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingRedbeardI

retrobangs said:


> Alura's op was successful, she's been given the all clear and she's even started eating again. Happy mummy!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great news


----------



## retrobangs

KingRedbeardI said:


> Great news



thank you - she is like a new woman. so happy. feel I can enjoy my page and blog again now, plus chatting to you guys. 

decided to hold morph day weekly again so if anyone wants to submit see the following post 

How are you by the way?


----------



## retrobangs

Beginning my blog I wrote Morph Day once a week. A weekly focus on particular Morph strains. I want to stress the morph information I use is derived from credible books (like Ron Tremper's), websites and trusted breeders. This is how I learnt each morph variety.

Rather than all standard pics I asked you guys to send me some in. I share all of these with a brief synopsis on the Morph.

This Morph Day will focus on the Tremper Albino - from the standard Tremper to Patternless Tremper and all that's in between. Please send in your Tremper pics for Morph day Sunday 18th May.

www.facebook.com/retrogeck or www.retrobangs.tumblr.com


----------



## KingRedbeardI

retrobangs said:


> thank you - she is like a new woman. so happy. feel I can enjoy my page and blog again now, plus chatting to you guys.
> 
> decided to hold morph day weekly again so if anyone wants to submit see the following post
> 
> How are you by the way?


Not bad, managed to entice Smaug into eating today, she'd never had locusts before so when I put it in the viv she took interest and gobbled it, then she ate about 7 calci worms and gave me a look as if to say "sod off now, this is my bed time".

I'd take part in morph day but not entirely sure what morph Smaug is.


----------



## retrobangs

KingRedbeardI said:


> Not bad, managed to entice Smaug into eating today, she'd never had locusts before so when I put it in the viv she took interest and gobbled it, then she ate about 7 calci worms and gave me a look as if to say "sod off now, this is my bed time".
> 
> 
> 
> I'd take part in morph day but not entirely sure what morph Smaug is.



Send a pic of smaug again il take a look. Don't you have a few also ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingRedbeardI

retrobangs said:


> Send a pic of smaug again il take a look. Don't you have a few also ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A few geckos? No, just the one.


----------



## retrobangs

KingRedbeardI said:


> A few geckos? No, just the one.



aww I didn't know - that's sweet - send a pic if you get a chance and I will see if I can tell you or anyone else I know can


----------



## KingRedbeardI

retrobangs said:


> aww I didn't know - that's sweet - send a pic if you get a chance and I will see if I can tell you or anyone else I know can


http://instagram.com/p/nLN485KOLp/


----------



## retrobangs

KingRedbeardI said:


> http://instagram.com/p/nLN485KOLp/



id say hypo but let me get a second opinion


----------



## retrobangs

asked my friend she also said hypo - i am doing a hypo morph day week after this


----------



## phil2

Thought id take some of milo not posted for a while








































For a leo she loves to climb lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phil2

One more lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beckyj

Couple of updated pics of my gorgeous Torretto


----------



## retrobangs

beckyj said:


> Couple of updated pics of my gorgeous Torretto
> 
> 
> 
> [URL=http://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m3/Becky753/006_zps288fbfe9.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> [URL=http://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m3/Becky753/011_zps67d5ca32.jpg]image[/URL]



Captivating eyes!! <3


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ayrshire bob

Finally fixed up the arcadia Moonlight! Caught wee Bubbles looking out before the hunt begins lol 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## KingRedbeardI

What do you guys do about getting some supplements into girls who aren't eating? I have the pure calcium in the viv but am worried about my girl not getting any vitamins.

Sent from my ST25i using Tapatalk


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

KingRedbeardI said:


> What do you guys do about getting some supplements into girls who aren't eating? I have the pure calcium in the viv but am worried about my girl not getting any vitamins.
> 
> Sent from my ST25i using Tapatalk


I added CCF to the water of my two girls that have eggs in seems to be helping them!


----------



## retrobangs

KingRedbeardI said:


> What do you guys do about getting some supplements into girls who aren't eating? I have the pure calcium in the viv but am worried about my girl not getting any vitamins.
> 
> Sent from my ST25i using Tapatalk



If you have facebook go on the reptile report page and watch the Ron Tremper video. In this after he shows you a load of morphs towards the end he discusses vitamins and supplements. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingRedbeardI

indigo_rock_girl said:


> I added CCF to the water of my two girls that have eggs in seems to be helping them!


Whats CCF?


----------



## KingRedbeardI

retrobangs said:


> If you have facebook go on the reptile report page and watch the Ron Tremper video. In this after he shows you a load of morphs towards the end he discusses vitamins and supplements.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't have facebook anymore, but I'll try and find it, thanks


----------



## retrobangs

COME ON TREMPERS

Beginning my blog I wrote Morph Day once a week. A weekly focus on particular Morph strains. I want to stress the morph information I use is derived from credible books (like Ron Tremper's), websites and trusted breeders. This is how I learnt each morph variety.



Rather than all standard pics I asked you guys to send me some in. I share all of these with a brief synopsis on the Morph.



This Morph Day will focus on the Tremper Albino - from the standard Tremper to Patternless Tremper and all that's in between. Please send in your Tremper pics for Morph day Sunday 18th May.

www.facebook.com/retrogeck or www.retrobangs.tumblr.com



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Anyone else's Leo spend most of their waking hours trying to open the viv doors? Lol

Sent from my ST25i using Tapatalk


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

KingRedbeardI said:


> Whats CCF?



Critical care formula  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingRedbeardI

http://instagram.com/p/mOP384KOL5/

Any particular reason other than the fact that she's locked in a box for a Leo to do this?


----------



## retrobangs

KingRedbeardI said:


> http://instagram.com/p/mOP384KOL5/
> 
> Any particular reason other than the fact that she's locked in a box for a Leo to do this?



Wants to come out. I get mine out when they do this. Half hour play norm means when they go back in they're tired and want to go back to laying down lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingRedbeardI

retrobangs said:


> Wants to come out. I get mine out when they do this. Half hour play norm means when they go back in they're tired and want to go back to laying down lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Even if she does come out though, she does it every night without fail lol


----------



## retrobangs

lol maybe thats when she wants to come out - ours did it for about 4 months when she was younger. Not so much now but some of ours like to come out much later than others


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

IT HAPPENED! Egg hatched! This is my first time breeding and my first baby so I am over the moon! Looks like the little un has taken after mum and is a mack raptor but also has stripe influence from dad :flrt:
















Wasn't exactly prepared as I hadn't expecting a hatchling for a few weeks so I'm going out tomorrow to gather supplies, as the little in just has some paper roll hides for now and a shallow water bowl


----------



## ayrshire bob

Caught Bubbles mid shed earlier! 



















Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdan110

I has babies  photos to come 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

I haven't posted on here for ages but I've got 5 beautiful hatchies, my first ever, and I'm so over the moon with them I just wanted to show them off 














































Thanks for looking


----------



## bigdan110

My first babies : D 










Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

bigdan110 said:


> My first babies : D
> 
> image
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


How gorgeous are they :2thumb:


----------



## bigdan110

heatherjhenshaw said:


> How gorgeous are they :2thumb:


Extremely they have little cresents just under the eyes look like a smiling face 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdan110

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdan110

Would I be right to think these hatchlings are mack pattys ? If so ive proved out a het I wasn't expecting lol

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hutchie91

Might be the wrong place to ask but i thought you guys could tell me. I am getting a leopard from a friend of mine tomorrow and he thinks that its about 12 years old. May be a daft question but do you reckon hes past breeding age now?


Ryan


----------



## TWreptiles

so many stripes i'm in love :flrt:


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

GoodbyeCourage said:


> IT HAPPENED! Egg hatched! This is my first time breeding and my first baby so I am over the moon! Looks like the little un has taken after mum and is a mack raptor but also has stripe influence from dad :flrt:
> image
> image
> Wasn't exactly prepared as I hadn't expecting a hatchling for a few weeks so I'm going out tomorrow to gather supplies, as the little in just has some paper roll hides for now and a shallow water bowl


Where did you get the egg holder thing from?


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

indigo_rock_girl said:


> Where did you get the egg holder thing from?


They're called RETrays, heres a link to their fb https://www.facebook.com/RETrayuk?ref=ts&fref=ts , it's a suspended incubation method so they keep the eggs are the right humidity without the risk of they drowning due to it being too moist


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

GoodbyeCourage said:


> They're called RETrays, heres a link to their fb https://www.facebook.com/RETrayuk?ref=ts&fref=ts , it's a suspended incubation method so they keep the eggs are the right humidity without the risk of they drowning due to it being too moist



Omg I need these!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

Next weeks morph day will be looking at hypos - whether they are still spotted, super hypo, baldy or carrot tail 

This includes info on how to tell the morph apart from the rest, traits and breeding. 

Get sending in your pics to be featured on Sunday 25th May.

Submissions accepted via here or www.retrobangs.tumblr.com or www.facebook.com/retrogeck 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdan110

Look wat I woke up to this morning 









Have a feeling shes going to be a monster too 

















Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

bigdan110 said:


> Look wat I woke up to this morning
> 
> image
> Have a feeling shes going to be a monster too
> image
> image
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


What morphs are they? They're gorgeous :flrt:


----------



## bigdan110

GoodbyeCourage said:


> What morphs are they? They're gorgeous
> 
> Looks like a poss giant snow diablo blanko and I think the other too might be mack patternless this is my first lot of hatchlings so im still learning
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

bigdan110 said:


> Looks like a poss giant snow diablo blanko and I think the other too might be mack patternless this is my first lot of hatchlings so im still learning
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


Ooo fab what was the pairing?


----------



## bigdan110

GoodbyeCourage said:


> Ooo fab what was the pairing?


Ss eclipse het db × poss giant snow het db. Looks like I just hit all my hets on her first egg  I just love the pure white tail  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB Royals

Might have seen it already but thought I'd put it on here what I woke up to yesterday



















Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Fraser99

Hey everyone i am selling my female leo. She is healthy and likes attention.
IF you are interested in her you can email me for details at [email protected]
Thanks


----------



## BretJordan

Hey guys and gals! How is everyone and the geckos? 

Loving all the new babies :O they're all stunners I love the little cute looking babies! 

Unfortunately after a lot of thought it comes with deep regret I'm selling up my Leo's. You've perhaps already seen the ad on here.. 

Already had some interest in Ember but not the others. Think it would be better for me to pursue with my cresties and hopefully breed them in the next few years. 

Bret.


----------



## KingRedbeardI

BretJordan said:


> Hey guys and gals! How is everyone and the geckos?
> 
> Loving all the new babies :O they're all stunners I love the little cute looking babies!
> 
> Unfortunately after a lot of thought it comes with deep regret I'm selling up my Leo's. You've perhaps already seen the ad on here..
> 
> Already had some interest in Ember but not the others. Think it would be better for me to pursue with my cresties and hopefully breed them in the next few years.
> 
> Bret.


Shame to hear that mate. Im going to have to ask you to hand over your leopard gecko thread club card.  haha jk


----------



## BretJordan

KingRedbeardI said:


> Shame to hear that mate. Im going to have to ask you to hand over your leopard gecko thread club card.  haha jk


Aghh damn it!  Here you go.. If you must.. :roll: 

But really I love all of them but I think cresties are a lot more suited due to my working hours and I am increasingly liking the idea of breeding them.. Eventually :2thumb:  


Bret.


----------



## AlJoRub

hi everyone I posted a bit ago about have trouble with money and the care of my reptiles but now I have sorted everything with money and my reptiles so now I am able to give them the full care


----------



## Retic84

Thought I'd add my 2 on this, I believe they are SHTCTB (Leo's have some long names lol)
They are still young so waiting to see what they turn out like, both are unsexed at the minute.
What's a good age to get a reasonably accurate guess at sex?


----------



## Harry3393

*Sahara 10Months*


----------



## Harry3393

*Sahara 10Months*

image


----------



## Harry3393




----------



## Harry3393

*Sahara 10Months*










Just figured out how to post pictures :2thumb:


----------



## KingRedbeardI

What are we doing all the way back on the third page??? 

Smaug still not eating, gave her a wax worm yesterday but she wouldn't take a second. Left some mealies in a bowl and looked back this morning and they've all escaped :bash: so at least she'll have food available until I can catch them all lol.


Anyone else still got fussy eaters? :gasp:


----------



## bigdan110

KingRedbeardI said:


> What are we doing all the way back on the third page???
> 
> Smaug still not eating, gave her a wax worm yesterday but she wouldn't take a second. Left some mealies in a bowl and looked back this morning and they've all escaped :bash: so at least she'll have food available until I can catch them all lol.
> 
> 
> Anyone else still got fussy eaters? :gasp:


Try some turkistan roaches only last seconds witj my fussy lot lol

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdan110

New babies again  looks like another ssEclipse and another stripey one









Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

bigdan110 said:


> New babies again  looks like another ssEclipse and another stripey one
> image
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


Awww beautiful babies!
If the sseclipse turns out to be female you'll have to let me know as I've been looking for one :flrt: That is if they're tremper strain?
I've still only got one female laying and she only lays a single egg each time and the last three have been infertile so it's not going great for me this season :whip:
Though my one and only hatchling, Egg, is growing like a weed!


----------



## bigdan110

GoodbyeCourage said:


> Awww beautiful babies!
> If the sseclipse turns out to be female you'll have to let me know as I've been looking for one :flrt: That is if they're tremper strain?
> I've still only got one female laying and she only lays a single egg each time and the last three have been infertile so it's not going great for me this season :whip:
> Though my one and only hatchling, Egg, is growing like a weed!


they were incubated for fm and yes tremper strain. These are from the same female that gave me the Snow diablo blanco do possible hets too . 

I thought I was getting duds once I got my incubation medium right tho every thing has been fertile. All have been looking like duds for the first few days.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Smaug actually ate some food on her own today. Spotted her stalking a few mealworms that had escaped from the bowl. Small victories.


----------



## GavinMc

KingRedbeardI said:


> Smaug actually ate some food on her own today. Spotted her stalking a few mealworms that had escaped from the bowl. Small victories.


Have you tried butterworms or silkworms? They are said to kick start a gecko's appetite.


----------



## TWreptiles

gavgav04 said:


> Have you tried butterworms or silkworms? They are said to kick start a gecko's appetite.


and turkistan roaches : victory:

run like the clappers, grow like weeds

you can get 1000 5-8mm off ebay for a tenner and with heat and food they'll grow into adult size which i believe to be about the size of a cricket, supposed to be irresistible to geckos


----------



## phil2

Some of milo tonight.



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phil2

One more lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlJoRub

hello is normal for leos poop to smell after wax worms the poop looks fine just smells


----------



## bigdan110

AlJoRub said:


> hello is normal for leos poop to smell after wax worms the poop looks fine just smells


I remember reading that smelly poo 'can' be an indicator to parasites or bacteria, mine smell but are clear of any nasties so I would say if your worried get a pals test done.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdan110

Todays bubies










Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlJoRub

bigdan110 said:


> I remember reading that smelly poo 'can' be an indicator to parasites or bacteria, mine smell but are clear of any nasties so I would say if your worried get a pals test done.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


 I am getting a pals done anyway just waiting for the test kit, the poop itself looks fine except its big and smelly I might have to many wax worms


----------



## phil2

Just fed milo locusts for a change she ate 2 but did eat crics a few nights ago so must feel stil bit full, reckoning shes about 10 months old so how often should she eat now, also locusts ok for a staple and whats best to feed the locust?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

I found a dreamsickle for sale near me!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TWreptiles

indigo_rock_girl said:


> I found a dreamsickle for sale near me!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


are you sure you want to work with the enigma gene?


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

I've taken that into consideration yes, I've decided I do want to if any of the babies have ES I'll be keeping them as pets and I have the money to pay for all vet bills that may be needed  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TWreptiles

indigo_rock_girl said:


> I've taken that into consideration yes, I've decided I do want to if any of the babies have ES I'll be keeping them as pets and I have the money to pay for all vet bills that may be needed
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


do you not feel any concern that you are bringing an animal into the world for a life that could possibly exceed 20 years for your benefit and not theirs as they are likely to have es which can even be deadly

they are nice but i really think it would be best if everyone would just steer clear of enigmas and their breeding as a whole.

it's good that you want to keep them yourself as it shows how committed you are but why breed enigmas if you know that neurological problems are in their genes?


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

It is a concern I don't want an animal to be born and not be capable of living the life it deserves, their health is the number one priority. Even though I have read into ES a lot I'm still on the fence I love the out possible outcomes of the enigma but I feel bad for any with the ES, I'm still purchasing the dreamsickle as a pet or a future breeder I'm not sure I wouldn't get into it before I feel I can handle any outcome that may happen 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phil2

Milo tonight lol, shes lovely, so locusts ok as a staple? And what shal i gutload the locusts? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindstrom

Hi, I have recently purchased two leopard geckos from a VERY well known reptile store and had them shipped to me. They are a sunglow and a blazing blizzard super snow. I have a feeling that I've been a bit misold to and would like to get your opinion, firstly I've noticed the sunglow has a kink in its tail and the blazing blizzard super snow has a yellow hue to it which it shouldn't have if it's a super snow right? Also this one is very shakey while walking and I've noticed tilting of the head and generally bad co ordination. I'm hoping I'm wrong on All this but have a bad feeling! Thoughts?


----------



## bigdan110

Lindstrom said:


> Hi, I have recently purchased two leopard geckos from a VERY well known reptile store and had them shipped to me. They are a sunglow and a blazing blizzard super snow. I have a feeling that I've been a bit misold to and would like to get your opinion, firstly I've noticed the sunglow has a kink in its tail and the blazing blizzard super snow has a yellow hue to it which it shouldn't have if it's a super snow right? Also this one is very shakey while walking and I've noticed tilting of the head and generally bad co ordination. I'm hoping I'm wrong on All this but have a bad feeling! Thoughts?


If its got yellow in it chances are its a snow banana blizard. ss and blizzard kind are hard to tell without test breeding as the blizzard mutes the snow pattern. Photos would help also the eyes are key if its super snow it should have black eyes all though if i remember this correct it could be a very very poor example of a diablo blanco with absynian(spelling lol?) eyes. The shaking is not a good sign I would take to the vet if it continues as it could be ES.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdan110

On a more cheery note some progress of pinky my favourite baby so far this year think im gonna keep her 


























Camera really doesn't do her justice lol

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## TomGarrison10

Guys my leopard gecko abit eating and need suggestions to what I can try her on please help


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindstrom

bigdan110 said:


> If its got yellow in it chances are its a snow banana blizard. ss and blizzard kind are hard to tell without test breeding as the blizzard mutes the snow pattern. Photos would help also the eyes are key if its super snow it should have black eyes all though if i remember this correct it could be a very very poor example of a diablo blanco with absynian(spelling lol?) eyes. The shaking is not a good sign I would take to the vet if it continues as it could be ES.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


Hi here are some pictures of both, i think that it's a blazing blizzard snow rather than blazing blizzard super snow. Don't think it would be a banana it has black eyes if you look in the light it shows a little very dark red which would be the blazing. Also as you can see the sunglow has a kink, I'm guessing this is permanent and possibly genetic? I feel a bit annoyed as I expected better from such a well know shop, and I paid £170! am I over reacting? Ta


----------



## TWreptiles

indigo_rock_girl said:


> It is a concern I don't want an animal to be born and not be capable of living the life it deserves, their health is the number one priority. Even though I have read into ES a lot I'm still on the fence I love the out possible outcomes of the enigma but I feel bad for any with the ES, I'm still purchasing the dreamsickle as a pet or a future breeder I'm not sure I wouldn't get into it before I feel I can handle any outcome that may happen
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


at least you've thought hard about it

for me, personally, breeding any animal with a genetic weakness that will pass on is wrong. it would likely cause suffering for the next generation, which you caused, as you (knowingly) bred the animal with the genetic illness

health first
morph second
if it 'falls at the first hurdle' the second is irrelevant to me :blush: (health before morph)


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

Thought I'd post some up to date pictures of Egg since he's growing so fast!


----------



## phil2

wow hes stunning what morph is he ? also whats best to gutload locusts and they fine as a staple ? my geckos gone right off crickets, loves mealies but dont really want them to be a staple.


----------



## GoodbyeCourage

phil2 said:


> wow hes stunning what morph is he ? also whats best to gutload locusts and they fine as a staple ? my geckos gone right off crickets, loves mealies but dont really want them to be a staple.


He's a stripe raptor possibly mack 
Locusts make a good staple though dubia roaches are better, I gutload mine with mostly rocket and apple which I dust with calcium - just remember they need a heat source to be properly gut loaded as they can't digest food at room temperature so it just rots in their gut which isn't too nice...


----------



## phil2

oh couldnt do roaches no way haha hes gorgeous. oh really, ok


----------



## bigdan110

Caught her on the prowl for food loving this little cutie : 

























Cheeky little face  









Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlJoRub

Hi everyone my pals test is ready to be sent of but when should I do the next one to test for crypto


----------



## bigdan110

More babies 










Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Artisan

Not been on for a while guys as my daughter has been very ill in hospital, so all my time has been spent up there sitting by her bedside....she is out as of lastnight but still poorly....but hopefully on the mend. She has been sick for over a month in total bless her.

Decided to treat us both to some new geckos to cheer ourselves up so have just put a deposit on these 3 beauties.

Female W&Y Mack RAPTOR



Female W&Y Eclipse



Male W&Y Eclipse



should make a fun and interesting project with my Fascio poss W&Y male!


----------



## TWreptiles

Artisan said:


> Not been on for a while guys as my daughter has been very ill in hospital, so all my time has been spent up there sitting by her bedside....she is out as of lastnight but still poorly....but hopefully on the mend. She has been sick for over a month in total bless her.
> 
> Decided to treat us both to some new geckos to cheer ourselves up so have just put a deposit on these 3 beauties.
> 
> Female W&Y Mack RAPTOR
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/RSCN2634_zpsae3d4297.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Female W&Y Eclipse
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/DSCN2590_zps0d2ac777.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Male W&Y Eclipse
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/DSCN2574_zpsyltf7lzd.jpeg]image[/URL]
> 
> should make a fun and interesting project with my Fascio poss W&Y male!


sorry to hear that, i wish your daughter a speedy recovery :flrt:

good news though, that first w&y eclipse is a stunner

ANNNDDDDDD

LOOK GUYS MY FIRST EVER HATCHLING, I THINK IT'S A w&y BELL ALBINO (but i'm not 100% sure) AND HAS BEEN COOKING FOR 57 DAYS AT 84F, IT'S PARENTS WERE A PATTY STRIPE TANGERINE RADAR AND A TANGERINE W&Y BELL ALBINO AND I AM VERY VERY EXCITED :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Artisan

TWreptiles said:


> sorry to hear that, i wish your daughter a speedy recovery :flrt:
> 
> good news though, that first w&y eclipse is a stunner
> 
> ANNNDDDDDD
> 
> LOOK GUYS MY FIRST EVER HATCHLING, I THINK IT'S A w&y BELL ALBINO (but i'm not 100% sure) AND HAS BEEN COOKING FOR 57 DAYS AT 84F, IT'S PARENTS WERE A PATTY STRIPE TANGERINE RADAR AND A TANGERINE W&Y BELL ALBINO AND I AM VERY VERY EXCITED :lol2::lol2::lol2:
> [URL=http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w463/TALWreptiles/DSCF2021_zps4da2978b.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w463/TALWreptiles/DSCF2022_zpsf151ed57.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w463/TALWreptiles/DSCF2023_zps60a4a193.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i1077.photobucket.com/albums/w463/TALWreptiles/DSCF2024_zps2fa50781.jpg]image[/URL]


Thanks hun....I'm made up with that girl especially 

And that bubbzy you hatched is a little stunner - congrats!


----------



## TWreptiles

Artisan said:


> Thanks hun....I'm made up with that girl especially
> 
> And that bubbzy you hatched is a little stunner - congrats!


thanks! yeah you should be that lil girl looks awesome, lilgecko has some amazing geckos and my two favourite geckos are from him, awesome personalities and very healthy at that. i'm sure you're going to love seeing how she develops


----------



## Artisan

TWreptiles said:


> thanks! yeah you should be that lil girl looks awesome, lilgecko has some amazing geckos and my two favourite geckos are from him, awesome personalities and very healthy at that. i'm sure you're going to love seeing how she develops


I certainly can't wait to see how she turns out! Looks quite enigmaesque I reckon (but obviously she isn't).... but without the issues :lol2:


----------



## TWreptiles

Artisan said:


> I certainly can't wait to see how she turns out! Looks quite enigmaesque I reckon (but obviously she isn't).... but without the issues :lol2:


well, are you sure there are no issues?

have a look at one of my last threads i made 'morphs, is it worth it?' or something like that and look at some of the links in there...

jbr reptiles who is a french breeder and has done quite a lot in terms of leopard gecko morphs and has been in the game a long time said enigma and white and yellow came from the same breeding stock and some other stuff


----------



## Big Red One

TWreptiles said:


> well, are you sure there are no issues?
> 
> have a look at one of my last threads i made 'morphs, is it worth it?' or something like that and look at some of the links in there...
> 
> jbr reptiles who is a french breeder and has done quite a lot in terms of leopard gecko morphs and has been in the game a long time said enigma and white and yellow came from the same breeding stock and some other stuff


Hmm - wouldn't take that as read though,

:whistling2:

I see no correlation with W&Y and enigmas, in my opinion its more likely that 'restricted bloodlines' may lead to 'apparent' issues with W&Y.


----------



## AlJoRub

a pic from last October of my mac snow leopard gecko (bella)


----------



## TWreptiles

Big Red One said:


> Hmm - wouldn't take that as read though,
> 
> :whistling2:
> 
> I see no correlation with W&Y and enigmas, in my opinion its more likely that 'restricted bloodlines' may lead to 'apparent' issues with W&Y.


i haven't experienced any problems in my w&y's... yet...

in my eyes there are a few similarities between the lower expression and less crazy enigmas and the w&y's, like the whiter tails and sometimes high white sides

but, i really can't see how there is restricted bloodlines as surely this rush that everyone's had over the past what 5 years or more to put w&y in everything is just outcrossing and surely healthy for them and the gene pools? because for me i find it really hard to believe that enigma syndrome comes from inbreeding only and is not inbuilt into the genetics and it is for this reason i think it should just be dropped as a genetic weakness in a captive population which we as keepers should try and keep healthy. sorry if that didn't make sense


----------



## AlJoRub

hi if you don't mind me asking what is w&y and what is wrong with the enigma morph


----------



## bigdan110

AlJoRub said:


> hi if you don't mind me asking what is w&y and what is wrong with the enigma morph


W&y =white and yellow, search for enigma syndrome massive thread on hete about it

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlJoRub

bigdan110 said:


> W&y =white and yellow, search for enigma syndrome massive thread on hete about it
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


Thanks


----------



## Big Red One

TWreptiles said:


> i haven't experienced any problems in my w&y's... yet...
> 
> in my eyes there are a few similarities between the lower expression and less crazy enigmas and the w&y's, like the whiter tails and sometimes high white sides
> 
> but, i really can't see how there is restricted bloodlines as surely this rush that everyone's had over the past what 5 years or more to put w&y in everything is just outcrossing and surely healthy for them and the gene pools? because for me i find it really hard to believe that enigma syndrome comes from inbreeding only and is not inbuilt into the genetics and it is for this reason i think it should just be dropped as a genetic weakness in a captive population which we as keepers should try and keep healthy. sorry if that didn't make sense


Yeah - I understand....

Where I'm coming from though is that 'Mr breeder A' gets a W&Y and breeds it to his 'super raptor' or whatever. This line is probably from various father/daughter or mother/son pairings as that is how 95 percent of breeders obtain their morphs more quickly or 'improve' a specific line.

Offspring are then sold to breeders 'B and C', who then do similar, ie get a w&y then pair it to everything they have and breed back to it the following year.

I'd bet good money that a lot of w&y originate from one or two sources and haven't been out crossed in the true sense very much at all. They will have been introduced to heavily 'inbred' lines, rather than crossed to wild blood etc.

So breeders that are reporting 'issues with w&y' are probably seeing an issue with lines that are too closely related (my opinion)......

I have never ever paired a parent back to its offspring. It's unnecessary and you can achieve the same 'result' by obtaining similar animals from separate sources to use in breeding lines.

I have kept and bred a lot of w&y and never seen a single problem.

That's all I am basing my take on things around......


----------



## TWreptiles

Big Red One said:


> Yeah - I understand....
> 
> Where I'm coming from though is that 'Mr breeder A' gets a W&Y and breeds it to his 'super raptor' or whatever. This line is probably from various father/daughter or mother/son pairings as that is how 95 percent of breeders obtain their morphs more quickly or 'improve' a specific line.
> 
> Offspring are then sold to breeders 'B and C', who then do similar, ie get a w&y then pair it to everything they have and breed back to it the following year.
> 
> I'd bet good money that a lot of w&y originate from one or two sources and haven't been out crossed in the true sense very much at all. They will have been introduced to heavily 'inbred' lines, rather than crossed to wild blood etc.
> 
> So breeders that are reporting 'issues with w&y' are probably seeing an issue with lines that are too closely related (my opinion)......
> 
> I have never ever paired a parent back to its offspring. It's unnecessary and you can achieve the same 'result' by obtaining similar animals from separate sources to use in breeding lines.
> 
> I have kept and bred a lot of w&y and never seen a single problem.
> 
> That's all I am basing my take on things around......


i see what you mean, and it does seem that way like most certain morph combos with w&y tend to look very samey because most have come from the same place (for instance i've seen pictures of w&y bells that are different ages and from america and europe that look almost exactly the same as my female) and some of the bigger breeders just seem to literally pump out geckos that don't really look too different from eachother and that to me just seems a little careless as they're putting big numbers out because they know they can sell, which saturates 'markets' and all that, but at the same time may be reckless like you say with the confined lines, as with that amount of animals it wouldn't just be breeders b and c, it would be breeders B-Z if you know what i mean


----------



## sarasinorum

Did anyone breed any Supernovas last year or had any hatch this season yet? If so, how was your rate of neuro issues?


----------



## Artisan

Another recent addition. He arrived just before my daughter got ill last month and I didn't get round to taking a pic of him.

Male Mack Eclipse.....all legs & eyes, such a gangly little fella at the moment, super cute with those snake eyes too (I have a thing for snake eyes) :flrt:

Daughter named him Cupid. He has quite a future harem to choose from when he's old & big enough....lots of sexy snow eclipse lady combinations :gasp:


----------



## TWreptiles

SAY HELLO TO MY LITTLE FRIENDS...

honestly, they are really really little, 18 month old afghanicus trio i picked up from theboyw (really nice guy would highly recommend him) and they're all under 40g!!! (the male i picked up is older than my male radar, but my male radar weighs exactly 3x his weight) plus the females have been laying and may even still be gravid! these guys are super duper cute, amazing personalities, and awesome patterns i would highly recommend them to anyone, like dwarf leopard geckos!

now now enough of my ramblings and onto the geckos...

i have named the females slash and bandit and they have cohabited before so i'm going to observe them for a few days and split them up later in the week so that i can monitor their food and supplement intake more effectively as there is a slim possibilty that they still lay some more eggs 
bandit, she's the poss gravid girl



slash, she's the more secretive of the two, recently laid and going into shed

both (bandit bottom slash top)


bandit top slash bottom, seen these two both licking calcium together so fingers crossed for eggs



the male, boo, because of the ghost face on his head. deifinitely not one for the camera, doesn't seem to like me or the camera and goes running when he sees us. really dark gecko i love it





oh and one of newbie just because, she's still laying and keeping her weight and colours well (in shed in this pic) 


:2thumb:


----------



## bigdan110

Cleaning out the hatchlings so I thought id take a few photos for u all 




Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdan110

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdan110

And ....... todays hatchlings 

















Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

They are stunning! and so so so cute!


----------



## bigdan110

glad you like em  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ArloDeer

Well, it looks like Marceline my leo might just be gravid 
I am being far too much of a worrier with her, though. I keep checking on her to make sure everything is okay!


----------



## lewilew

These guys are my first ever hatchlings really enjoyed the breeding experience. The bottom ones a bit of a surprise not exactly sure what its is as it seems albino after comparing with some images online yet I didn't know either parent was het for anything. Maybe someone could advise whatever it is it's staying here.


----------



## TWreptiles

yeah it's albino, most likely tremper.

also means all siblings are 66% hets


----------



## lewilew

Thanks for the reply,thats good to know. The female is a hypo tangerine the male was just a normal I picked up from a local store with very little history obviously I now know they are het albino. It will be interesting to watch it develop. will it be easy to tell what strain of albino it is as it ages?


----------



## TWreptiles

lewilew said:


> Thanks for the reply,thats good to know. The female is a hypo tangerine the male was just a normal I picked up from a local store with very little history obviously I now know they are het albino. It will be interesting to watch it develop. will it be easy to tell what strain of albino it is as it ages?


yeah it will become easier to see by eyes and patterning although not every animal fits in a category or looks 'how it's supposed to' so test breeding is the only sure way of telling.

from it's colours now and the fact it was just two regular geckos with unknown hets i'd go tremper :notworthy:


----------



## lewilew

TWreptiles said:


> yeah it will become easier to see by eyes and patterning although not every animal fits in a category or looks 'how it's supposed to' so test breeding is the only sure way of telling.
> 
> from it's colours now and the fact it was just two regular geckos with unknown hets i'd go tremper :notworthy:


Well I'm pretty chuffed to be honest as I was just expecting normal looking babies was a surprise when this one was there when I popped the lid on its incubation tub :2thumb:


----------



## phil2

Can anyone help, my leo loved mealies will eat them a couple of times a week. She used to eat crickets but when i show her ( always on end if tweezers as she never goes after them ) she shuts her eyes ( when eating in past iv saw the antenie in her face). But now tried her locuss she ate some then now shes not interested, she may look but then walks around in circles looking up ( i put my hand in and she will climb on it and want to come out) but i usually have her out an hour before feeding, now again the entenie on the locust seems to bother her, mealies are a easy catch, but shes a pain shes stubborn and wont eat for ages untill she gets mealies, any advice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ArloDeer

Well, my girls tummy is starting to get noticably bigger! Should be any day now


----------



## retrobangs

Haven't been on for what feels like months lol. I'm sure it's not. Alura has been on the mend so well she is now 79g. This is the heaviest she's ever been. She still has a few stitches left in so were hoping they come out within the next two weeks otherwise off to the vets for removal.

My other two chief and Leeloo are also well and happy. Still looking to her chief a larger vivarium. We are due to move soon so buying one will have to be after. 

Here's a few recent shots. 
Chief being all handsome 

















Leeloo's only just shed so she's not feeling very camera happy lol









Alura just after shed although this was at 70g a few weeks ago. She looks like a chunk now. She still seems to be a littler timid after everything with the vets. We talk to her a lot and she's coming round. 









Whilst I've been off here we also rescued a cat. She also has leopard spots lol meet Zuri 


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

Picked up two new geckos yesterday :flrt: can't want to get some proper pics once they have settled in! Also moved my lot out of vivs into racks, loving how it looks so far and most of them seem to settling in fine..


----------



## TWreptiles

indigo_rock_girl said:


> Picked up two new geckos yesterday :flrt: can't want to get some proper pics once they have settled in! Also moved my lot out of vivs into racks, loving how it looks so far and most of them seem to settling in fine..


what racks?


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

TWreptiles said:


> what racks?


V70, wondering what do I put in the genetics calculator for a SHCT? Or is it just classed as a normal?


----------



## bigdan110

indigo_rock_girl said:


> V70, wondering what do I put in the genetics calculator for a SHCT? Or is it just classed as a normal?


super hypo ? isnt the carrot tail line bred ?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## TWreptiles

yeah shtct in the genetics calculator is technically just hypo but it's been line bred for super hypo which is reduced spotting so there'd be no difference between the hypo or non hypo offspring

so yeah, just normal and then factor in that the offspring will have super hypo, tangerine, and carrot tail influences


----------



## phil2

Milo  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdan110

Just thought id put up some shots of my oldest hatchlings at a month old as they are confusing me as all though they hatched identical they now look drastically different as far as I can tell they are both mack patternless het db im suspecting that one may also be giant as hes alot larger and his colour has changed drastically even though conditions/feedings are identical . Is this the natural progression for patternless geckos ? It wasn't something I was aware of when pairing , although I had suspected/hoped it as every other gecko was het for patternless and db 

Few pics to help show what I mean 




























Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ArloDeer

Yup, patternless geckos change immensely, and quite quickly.

This was my girl when she was little









And this is how she looks now









She lost her bands and her gradient!


----------



## bigdan110

ArloDeer said:


> Yup, patternless geckos change immensely, and quite quickly.
> 
> This was my girl when she was little
> image
> 
> And this is how she looks now
> image
> 
> She lost her bands and her gradient!


cool thats what I was thinking tbh doesn't help that I have blizzard and raptor in the mix lol so bloody confused by the range I have so far. guessing by the looks so far these are going to end up deep purpleish? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakenicholls

Is it safe for an 89 gram male to be bred with a 52g female, or would this cause complications?


----------



## bigdan110

Jakenicholls said:


> Is it safe for an 89 gram male to be bred with a 52g female, or would this cause complications?


is that 52g fully grown how old is she ? if so I don't see any issues in terms of copulation, tho personally I would fatten her up more 52g would be under breeding weight for most 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakenicholls

bigdan110 said:


> is that 52g fully grown how old is she ? if so I don't see any issues in terms of copulation, tho personally I would fatten her up more 52g would be under breeding weight for most
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


She is about a year and a half old and is ovulating, i'm not in a rush to breed her though. Just curious as to whether he could potentially harm her as he weighs almost twice as much and is a fair bit bigger.


----------



## bigdan110

Jakenicholls said:


> She is about a year and a half old and is ovulating, i'm not in a rush to breed her though. Just curious as to whether he could potentially harm her as he weighs almost twice as much and is a fair bit bigger.


I would personally leave her another season, she still has a bit of growing to do. from my gient female I got large eggs if this were to happen to such a small gecko there is no chance in hell it would pass them. although egg size is only speculation at the gient gene when you see the comparison you will see what I mean

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdan110

The two large eggs are from my giant the rest are normals the ones. Due to hatch anyday now 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakenicholls

bigdan110 said:


> I would personally leave her another season, she still has a bit of growing to do. from my gient female I got large eggs if this were to happen to such a small gecko there is no chance in hell it would pass them. although egg size is only speculation at the gient gene when you see the comparison you will see what I mean
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


Alright, cheers for the advice and the quick reply


----------



## ArloDeer

Thought I'd share some more of my two:









They do not live together, this is from when they were put together for breeding. As you can see, he's eager, she wasn't so much! There is also a lot more in the vivarium usually, I removed most of the stuff whilst I sat for an hour and supervised, just in case a quick removal had to happen. Thankfully he was very well behaved, and left her alone if she told him off! Though, he did get sand in his face when she was digging and he ran up behind her...









Taking a nap ontop of his temporary moist hide!

Gumball is a nutter. He was never handled before I bought him a few months ago, and I've only had the courage to hold him once so far...He's extremely fast, and extremely stupid. Marceline on the other hand is extremely friendly, very welcome with handling, but she will tell you off quite loudly if she doesn't like something (Including being moved from where she's trying to hide...)


----------



## TWreptiles

ArloDeer said:


> Thought I'd share some more of my two:
> 
> image
> They do not live together, this is from when they were put together for breeding. As you can see, he's eager, she wasn't so much! There is also a lot more in the vivarium usually, I removed most of the stuff whilst I sat for an hour and supervised, just in case a quick removal had to happen. Thankfully he was very well behaved, and left her alone if she told him off! Though, he did get sand in his face when she was digging and he ran up behind her...
> 
> image
> Taking a nap ontop of his temporary moist hide!
> 
> Gumball is a nutter. He was never handled before I bought him a few months ago, and I've only had the courage to hold him once so far...He's extremely fast, and extremely stupid. Marceline on the other hand is extremely friendly, very welcome with handling, but she will tell you off quite loudly if she doesn't like something (Including being moved from where she's trying to hide...)


why use sand/soil or whatever it is?


----------



## ArloDeer

TWreptiles said:


> why use sand/soil or whatever it is?


Because that is my choice and I'm not getting into a debate over it


----------



## bigdan110

TWreptiles said:


> why use sand/soil or whatever it is?


particulate subs when done right can be used to help with natural behaviour such as digging and burrowing, I keep mine in a dryish bioactive sub allowing for a humidity gradient as well as a heat gradient. with proper husbandry impaction can be minimised its just alot of work makes it a pain to find eggs tho lol. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## lewilew

bigdan110 said:


> particulate subs when done right can be used to help with natural behaviour such as digging and burrowing, I keep mine in a dryish bioactive sub allowing for a humidity gradient as well as a heat gradient. with proper husbandry impaction can be minimised its just alot of work makes it a pain to find eggs tho lol.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


Do you have any links to information on this as I would really love to give mine the opportunity to dig and burrow they are constantly scratching at the slate I have them on.


----------



## TWreptiles

ArloDeer said:


> Because that is my choice and I'm not getting into a debate over it


jheez sorry for asking


----------



## TWreptiles

bigdan110 said:


> particulate subs when done right can be used to help with natural behaviour such as digging and burrowing, I keep mine in a dryish bioactive sub allowing for a humidity gradient as well as a heat gradient. with proper husbandry impaction can be minimised its just alot of work makes it a pain to find eggs tho lol.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


what custodians manage to thrive at optimal humidity for leopard geckos? i.e what do you use to make it bio active?


----------



## ArloDeer

It's fine, it's just, everyone has heard every possible pro and con of sand at this point, I can't be bothered explaining my personal choice because I know someone is gonna come along and disagree  Nature of this hobby.


----------



## TWreptiles

ArloDeer said:


> It's fine, it's just, everyone has heard every possible pro and con of sand at this point, I can't be bothered explaining my personal choice because I know someone is gonna come along and disagree  Nature of this hobby.


but honestly, they inhabit burrows made by other creatures, they don't burrow like a rabbit unless laying eggs, the burrows they are in in the day may be similar in humidity to the environment you are giving yours. but, outside of these burrows and crevices where they would be hunting at dusk/dawn is baked dry clay soil which is hard as rock.

the fact that they CAN deal with ingesting small amounts of particulate sub with 'correct' husbandry doesn't mean they SHOULD.

sorry about the debate but i really just think it's reckless and more unnatural than paper towel, lino or slate. maybe not in looks but in function


----------



## bigdan110

TWreptiles said:


> what custodians manage to thrive at optimal humidity for leopard geckos? i.e what do you use to make it bio active?


springtails euro woodlice roaches(turks and dubia) morio beetles ..... actually had to stop using crickets because they kept hatching lol again you can just have one corner with loose sub in my case compacted regurley to prevent accedental ingestion kept moist and the bugs will travel about, the good thing about using lidless racks the humidity quickly dissipates also like I said it enables a humidity gradient that most leos wont get replicated in captivity, on a plus note my dubia woodlice and turks are thriving and crickets have no issues fully growing in the tubs says something given how sensitive they are to humidity ....... as for my geckos in the tubs they are more active have better colouration feeding response and have put back any breeding weightloss. my 2+year old female's are actually heavier now than when they started laying and they are just tapering of for the season, again this is just my experience of how I do things and my results however replicateble thay may be there will always be both a right and wrong way to do things for both sides of the argument the key is finding what works for your animals and your lifestyle rather than solely listening to Internet guru's and keyboard warrior's, heed advice research then test a hypothesis before wholeheartedly believeing things. both sterile and bioactive work both have risks however minimised they may be as well as benefits, poor preparation in anything predicts poor performance do your research read between the lines and see what works for your animals.

mini rant lol just hate it when people knock things without actually having hands on experience or poor experience due to lack of research of what they talk about. not aimed at anyone in particular btw . right im starting to waffle on bed time 




Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## TWreptiles

bigdan110 said:


> springtails euro woodlice roaches(turks and dubia) morio beetles ..... actually had to stop using crickets because they kept hatching lol again you can just have one corner with loose sub in my case compacted regurley to prevent accedental ingestion kept moist and the bugs will travel about, the good thing about using lidless racks the humidity quickly dissipates also like I said it enables a humidity gradient that most leos wont get replicated in captivity, on a plus note my dubia woodlice and turks are thriving and crickets have no issues fully growing in the tubs says something given how sensitive they are to humidity ....... as for my geckos in the tubs they are more active have better colouration feeding response and have put back any breeding weightloss. my 2+year old female's are actually heavier now than when they started laying and they are just tapering of for the season, again this is just my experience of how I do things and my results however replicateble thay may be there will always be both a right and wrong way to do things for both sides of the argument the key is finding what works for your animals and your lifestyle rather than solely listening to Internet guru's and keyboard warrior's, heed advice research then test a hypothesis before wholeheartedly believeing things. both sterile and bioactive work both have risks however minimised they may be as well as benefits, poor preparation in anything predicts poor performance do your research read between the lines and see what works for your animals.
> 
> mini rant lol just hate it when people knock things without actually having hands on experience or poor experience due to lack of research of what they talk about. not aimed at anyone in particular btw . right im starting to waffle on bed time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


and all of those survive just on the poop without pestering the leos? i've had mealworms loose inside my tubs and they've done absolutely nothing with the poop (which is probably a good thing because i'd rather not my leos eat an insect that's been solely feeding on the lizards faeces).


----------



## ArloDeer

TWreptiles said:


> but honestly, they inhabit burrows made by other creatures, they don't burrow like a rabbit unless laying eggs, the burrows they are in in the day may be similar in humidity to the environment you are giving yours. but, outside of these burrows and crevices where they would be hunting at dusk/dawn is baked dry clay soil which is hard as rock.
> 
> the fact that they CAN deal with ingesting small amounts of particulate sub with 'correct' husbandry doesn't mean they SHOULD.
> 
> sorry about the debate but i really just think it's reckless and more unnatural than paper towel, lino or slate. maybe not in looks but in function


Seeing as impaction is caused mainly be a secondary health problem that affects their growth, and the fact that my animals have never eaten the sand because they're fed a correct, healthy diet, I'm keeping them on whatever I'd like to. And they DO dig, regardless of egg laying or not. Both my male and female dig, rearrange their vivariums and both have appeared happier and healthier on sand. I don't care for your personal opinion, nor did I ask for it. In fact I asked for your opinion to not be told. My lizards are extremely well cared for, and extremely loved and extremely healthy (male being slightly less so, due to a less than stellar previous owner, but we're working on that). I have heard every possible pro and con on the keeping of sand, and honestly, it is the best option for me, due to various health issues of mine.


----------



## TWreptiles

ArloDeer said:


> Seeing as impaction is caused mainly be a secondary health problem that affects their growth, and the fact that my animals have never eaten the sand because they're fed a correct, healthy diet, I'm keeping them on whatever I'd like to. And they DO dig, regardless of egg laying or not. Both my male and female dig, rearrange their vivariums and both have appeared happier and healthier on sand. I don't care for your personal opinion, nor did I ask for it. In fact I asked for your opinion to not be told. My lizards are extremely well cared for, and extremely loved and extremely healthy (male being slightly less so, due to a less than stellar previous owner, but we're working on that). I have heard every possible pro and con on the keeping of sand, and honestly, it is the best option for me, due to various health issues of mine.


if you didn't want my opinion or a debate or my personal opinion you wouldn't be so stand offish, but i am sorry anyway and i think it's better for the hobby to be open ended and discuss all possible ways taking care of these animals as we are still slacking behind how they effortlessly manage to perfectly thrive in the wild. take savannah monitors for example, hundreds are imported from africa every year and sold for cheaper than a leopard gecko and people are told to care for them completely wrong. if there was no discussions or debates about how they should be cared for the hobby would not progress as a whole now would it and you'd still have malnourished dehydrated monitors eating processed meat in a 6x2x2 on beech chips.

if you don't want a debate, don't post something controversial imo.

could you expand upon how impaction is caused by a health problem that affects their growth? sounds interesting as i always thought impactions were caused by low temperatures leading to gut stasis.


----------



## bigdan110

TWreptiles said:


> and all of those survive just on the poop without pestering the leos? i've had mealworms loose inside my tubs and they've done absolutely nothing with the poop (which is probably a good thing because i'd rather not my leos eat an insect that's been solely feeding on the lizards faeces).


actually I add fruit and outs for the bugs in the tubs the springtails and the woodlice and baby roaches make quick work of any feces tbh once its dry they cant do much with it tbh 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ArloDeer

TWreptiles said:


> if you didn't want my opinion or a debate or my personal opinion you wouldn't be so stand offish, but i am sorry anyway and i think it's better for the hobby to be open ended and discuss all possible ways taking care of these animals as we are still slacking behind how they effortlessly manage to perfectly thrive in the wild. take savannah monitors for example, hundreds are imported from africa every year and sold for cheaper than a leopard gecko and people are told to care for them completely wrong. if there was no discussions or debates about how they should be cared for the hobby would not progress as a whole now would it and you'd still have malnourished dehydrated monitors eating processed meat in a 6x2x2 on beech chips.
> 
> if you don't want a debate, don't post something controversial imo.
> 
> could you expand upon how impaction is caused by a health problem that affects their growth? sounds interesting as i always thought impactions were caused by low temperatures leading to gut stasis.


I didn't want a debate or discussion because I cannot massively be bothered. I am currently quite unwell and not really in the mood for it.

I said nothing about growth? I spoke about how impaction is causes by ill health, like illnesses causing gut stasis. In a healthy animal impaction caused by particle substrate, or chitin, or large food (yes, lizards CAN eat food bigger than their heads, they don't swallow it whole  ) is very rare. But I'm quite unwell and not in the mindset for a debate. Everyone keeps their lizards in different ways, as long as they're healthy, which mine are, and thriving, which mine are, I do not see a problem.

Also, I don't massively understand how a lizard that doesn't eat sand is going to get impaction from spending a small amount of time on it. Her vivarium is normally covered in rocks and logs, in that one photo I had, and I mentioned this, removed most of the other stuff to be able to intervene during breeding if need be.


----------



## Turner93

Hi guys, just wondering if anyone here could help me with some info or maybe some helpful links on breeding leos?

I have owned them in the past, and up until recently had a room mate who kept them so am fully aware (though will still gladly welcome your advice) on husbandry, etc. For example keeping them on a heat mat with a stat at 32c ish, minimum 2 ft viv, 2 or more hides, moist hide, water dish, etc etc.

But after having the chance to help my ex-room mate out with looking after them and even breeding them a couple of times I've missed having them around since getting a place on my own! Lol. I will be going back to uni this september so won't be looking to take on more than 2 or 3 of them, or probably just the one at first so I can get used to looking after them on my own, handling them, etc. But yeah, any info is appreciated


----------



## TWreptiles

ArloDeer said:


> I didn't want a debate or discussion because I cannot massively be bothered. I am currently quite unwell and not really in the mood for it.
> 
> I said nothing about growth? I spoke about how impaction is causes by ill health, like illnesses causing gut stasis. In a healthy animal impaction caused by particle substrate, or chitin, or large food (yes, lizards CAN eat food bigger than their heads, they don't swallow it whole  ) is very rare. But I'm quite unwell and not in the mindset for a debate. Everyone keeps their lizards in different ways, as long as they're healthy, which mine are, and thriving, which mine are, I do not see a problem.
> 
> Also, I don't massively understand how a lizard that doesn't eat sand is going to get impaction from spending a small amount of time on it. Her vivarium is normally covered in rocks and logs, in that one photo I had, and I mentioned this, removed most of the other stuff to be able to intervene during breeding if need be.


all i wanted to know was why you used it, i never asked for an argument and if you don't want it don't reply to me. i said 'why use sand/soil or whatever it is?' as a simple question and you responded with i don't want a debate which seemed quite standoffish to me.

your leos look well and you've justified your personal reasoning and that it works for you and that is simply all i wanted in the first place, thank you very much for giving your opinion, i wish you and your geckos all the best : victory:


----------



## TWreptiles

Turner93 said:


> Hi guys, just wondering if anyone here could help me with some info or maybe some helpful links on breeding leos?
> 
> I have owned them in the past, and up until recently had a room mate who kept them so am fully aware (though will still gladly welcome your advice) on husbandry, etc. For example keeping them on a heat mat with a stat at 32c ish, minimum 2 ft viv, 2 or more hides, moist hide, water dish, etc etc.
> 
> But after having the chance to help my ex-room mate out with looking after them and even breeding them a couple of times I've missed having them around since getting a place on my own! Lol. I will be going back to uni this september so won't be looking to take on more than 2 or 3 of them, or probably just the one at first so I can get used to looking after them on my own, handling them, etc. But yeah, any info is appreciated


(first of all if you have facebook i would highly recommend joining the group 'LEOPARD GECKOS UK' as it is frequented by a lot more people than rfuk and you'll probably get better advice and i will make reference to it in this post as well)

you need a male and a female, preferably same albino strain, if albino at all, as people get annoyed when others cross the strains. the weight of the female doesn't really come into it as they are all different shapes and sizes but ideally she should be over a year old and have stopped for the most part growing in length with a good amount of fat stored in the tail as their condition can deteriorate over the breeding season as forming eggs takes a lot of effort. the male should also be adult.

cooling over winter isn't necessary imo as they pick up on the winter fact through other factors such as photoperiod and ambient temperatures. check the female for ovulations from about january if she is up to breeding size. they are in the abdomen and look like small white circles surrounded by a pinkish ring from underneath, search youtube for leopard gecko ovulations there's some good videos.

if they are both up to breeding size and the female is ovulating, place them together (i did it in the males enclosure so the female wasn't defensive if i put him in hers) and watch to make sure they don't fight, the male should bite her on the head/neck but this usually causes no harm, they get to business and usually that's done and dusted. check after a week or so if you can see anything in the female and after two weeks if you can see no signs she is gravid but she is still ovulating pair again.

provide a lay box with moist cocofibre with enough space for her to dig in, i used a lunchbox about 20cmx20cmx10cm and my female would dig right to the bottom in a little tunnel to lay her eggs.

feed the female with well gutloaded feeders and dust with repashy calcium plus, also leave a dish of pure calcium in the enclosure as females will lick this when needed to form eggs. feed as much as they will eat as they need the nutrients and poor supplementation can lead to the female getting metabolic bone disease as she takes calcium from her own bones to form eggs and the hatchlings can even have mbd from hatching if the female is not given enough clacium. healthy female = healthy hatchlings.

research how to incubate leopard geckos and make an educated guess of how to do it, there's loads of different methods described on websites,forums and youtube. you can make your own incubator out of a pulse stat, poly box, heat mat, and thermometer. here's a link explaining how incubation temperatures affect gender ratios and hatching time https://www.facebook.com/notes/leop...hling-times-by-phil-shrimpton/637438989610456

hatchling care is same as adults but on a smaller scale and remember not to feed until you see the green poo. there are some good videos on how to do this on youtube - these are the best:
Baby Leopard Gecko Care - YouTube
So You Want To Breed - Leopard Gecko Breeding Advice - Hatchling Care - YouTube
How to Raise Hatchling Leopard Geckos - YouTube
Juvenile Leopard Gecko Husbandry- GeckoBoa Reptiles - YouTube

overall, just do as much of your own research as possible, join as many forums and groups and all sources of information as possible and good luck! i hope this helps


----------



## NB Royals

Thought I'd share a few pics of a few of my hatchlings upto now hope you like.
















































Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdan110

More babies : D


----------



## NB Royals

A few more I found when I got home 




















Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Think I may have overfed Smaug yesterday lol. (yes her appetite is back finally)

She started making a weird face and doing this weird cringe thing with her neck like the mealworm was stuck in her throat D:


----------



## Artisan

Been a bit quiet lately on here (been busy working lots and looking after my daughter.... plus been spending a bit more time on the snake section as sort of ignored it over there until recently....but I have added some new boas to my snake family and posting pics lol)

Got 3 new leos lastnight..... very beautiful babies.

They came late so the pics were rather crappy and I gave up after 2 shots.

Will get better ones - but here are the 2 girls (boy will come later)

W&Y Mack RAPTOR



W&Y Eclipse



Thanks to Lilgecko for these beauties : victory:


----------



## indigo_rock_girl

Found this little one in the incubator today :flrt:


----------



## bigdan110

Another cleaning day progress pick for those interested  think I need to start separating clutch mates and decrease time between cleaning some are bloody filthy :/


----------



## Artisan

Better pics of the newbies that arrived lastnight.... natural light makes all the difference 

W&Y Mack RAPTOR female



W&Y Snake eyed Eclipse female



W&Y Snake eyed Eclipse male


----------



## phil2

Just measured milo a good 9 inches now!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB Royals

Artisan said:


> Better pics of the newbies that arrived lastnight.... natural light makes all the difference
> 
> 
> 
> W&Y Snake eyed Eclipse female
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20140629_181138_zpsv7se2jdv.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> I'm loving this one need a few more W/Y females myself 😛


----------



## Artisan

NB Royals said:


> Artisan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Better pics of the newbies that arrived lastnight.... natural light makes all the difference
> 
> 
> 
> W&Y Snake eyed Eclipse female
> 
> [URL="http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20140629_181138_zpsv7se2jdv.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> I'm loving this one need a few more W/Y females myself &#55357;&#56859;
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I must admit....she is my favourite out of the 3 right now, love the way she looks - such a pretty leo
Click to expand...


----------



## phil2

Does anyone elses leo lick there food first, my leos a pain, undusted she licks and should eat, the second i dust one , bang, she walks away every time, how can i dust if she refuses to eat? Been watchinng her for months just incase it was something else but its defently that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phil2

Plus how does everyone like my led lights iv just put in does nearly every colour, this is safe for a leo isnt it led lights, i use red now as i know thats best any colours i should avoid? It will only be on a little anyway



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB Royals

A couple more 

Bit ov help on this one first off I came out like this 








At first I thought it might have been my first W/Y raptor but now it turning more of a grey colour then thought super raptor but done a bit of research and from what I've read they stay white as adults so I'm clueless.... Anyway second is a nice tremper










And lastly another raptor nice stripe down its back










Sorry about the craps pics anyway hope you like. 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## philo

Beautiful pics, And the LED's should be fine @Phil2 :2thumb:
Thanks,
Philo


----------



## phil2

ThAnks, any color?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philo

Any colour should be fine, I would avoid super bright white when the gecko is out as it could damage their eyes but other then that its good!


----------



## NB Royals

Another I found when I got home today. 




















Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## phil2

philo said:


> Any colour should be fine, I would avoid super bright white when the gecko is out as it could damage their eyes but other then that its good!


Ahh thanks so dimmer oranges,blue,red etc? I love it hehe


----------



## KivanaKritter

*help me !*

Hey has anyone ever bought livestock from bluelizardreptiles.co.uk and what did you think ? wanting to purchase a Leo from there but I got the fear, incase something ends up wrongly happening. 


~Kerry


----------



## bigdan110

KivanaKritter said:


> Hey has anyone ever bought livestock from bluelizardreptiles.co.uk and what did you think ? wanting to purchase a Leo from there but I got the fear, incase something ends up wrongly happening.
> 
> 
> ~Kerry


Ud be better of with a breeder tbh I haven't had good experience with them with dry goods customer service sucked in my case ........ but im sure plenty have had good experience with em


----------



## Big Red One

A little project that I've had going a few years now.

No snow lines here......
:whistling2:


----------



## bigdan110

Big Red One said:


> A little project that I've had going a few years now.
> 
> No snow lines here......
> :whistling2:
> 
> [URL=http://i91.photobucket.com/albums/k302/somebigfella30/Gex/AFD739F5-EF58-4356-BEFC-6C0B3819CBAB_zpsloikzzgl.jpg]image[/URL]


Interesting  what is going on here then if no snow ???


----------



## Big Red One

bigdan110 said:


> Interesting  what is going on here then if no snow ???


Its a 'line bred snow' project that I picked up a few years back, from fasciolatus lines. I have two adult females that as babies looked very different, almost snow enigma and they pop these out every now and again.

I've got a holdback male from last year and now this one that are het bell; the plan is to get bell albino going into this line and see how it pans out. I also have a lovely w&y female from the same line who is one of the nicest Leos I've seen.

This wee baby may be a very nice adult I reckon.....

Here's mum to the baby.





And as a baby



The w&y line bred snow as a baby.



A little older 



And older again



Then adult



The holdback male - w&y het bell line bred snow


----------



## bigdan110

Big Red One said:


> Its a 'line bred snow' project that I picked up a few years back, from fasciolatus lines. I have two adult females that as babies looked very different, almost snow enigma and they pop these out every now and again.
> 
> I've got a holdback male from last year and now this one that are het bell; the plan is to get bell albino going into this line and see how it pans out. I also have a lovely w&y female from the same line who is one of the nicest Leos I've seen.
> 
> This wee baby may be a very nice adult I reckon.....
> 
> Here's mum to the baby.
> 
> [URL=http://i91.photobucket.com/albums/k302/somebigfella30/Gex/IMGP3150.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i91.photobucket.com/albums/k302/somebigfella30/Gex/IMGP3152.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> And as a baby
> 
> [URL=http://i91.photobucket.com/albums/k302/somebigfella30/Gex/Fascio_Snow_3.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> The w&y line bred snow as a baby.
> 
> [URL=http://i91.photobucket.com/albums/k302/somebigfella30/294b9d05.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> A little older
> 
> [URL=http://i91.photobucket.com/albums/k302/somebigfella30/ac081677.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> And older again
> 
> [URL=http://i91.photobucket.com/albums/k302/somebigfella30/95b12179.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Then adult
> 
> [URL=http://i91.photobucket.com/albums/k302/somebigfella30/BBCD7E15-0A5D-4342-BB4C-D8B97027D7DF-229-0000004BF6A56439_zpsa6f52ac9.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> The holdback male - w&y het bell line bred snow
> 
> [URL=http://i91.photobucket.com/albums/k302/somebigfella30/IMGP5128_zpsfcc74cef.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i91.photobucket.com/albums/k302/somebigfella30/729EEEE4-74E4-4529-BCD0-426A8A0CFBC6-171-0000000CA0D7EC2E_zpsc17fca57.jpg]image[/URL]


One of my hatchlings looks similar tbh haven't a clue how its poped out but I can imagine gecko's ect playing with subs to improve bloodlines...... im still overloaded with what my eggs are producing last two I had look lied a pied super snow eclipse and an ember that with the diablo blanko and gients ive already had hatch .....so confused lol gecko calculator has me in the 200's for odds lol


----------



## bigdan110

Bit sad today 2eggs piped only one hatched  lost a db


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Where have all my leo people gone? >: )


----------



## hpackham1

1st time poster in this thread, had me Leo's three years now and had some eggs last year but wasn't bothered by breeding them this year as they're pets first, but my female blizzard started laying slugs so I put her in with my male and I have three little eggs, (she popped one). I'm not sure if two will hatch as she payed them in her water but I'm incubating the anyway just to see what happens.


----------



## NB Royals

Two more from today aptor and tremper mac snow.












Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## phil2

Are locusts ok as a staple? Obviously i will change every so often but are they ok for a lot main part of their diet shes gone off crics a bit and mealies?


----------



## GavinMc

phil2 said:


> Are locusts ok as a staple? Obviously i will change every so often but are they ok for a lot main part of their diet shes gone off crics a bit and mealies?


I can't remember off the top of my head but I'm sure the nutritional values of locust are better than those of the average cricket. So yes they are, but always try to keep the diet varied.


----------



## AdamMC

Hi guys
I have 2 female Tokay geckos with the normal "Tokay" attitude (Bites and thing that can fit between their teeth)

Then I have female white spotted gecko very shy

I have 1 male crested gecko

I have 1 gargoyle (not sure on sex)

male and female marble geckos (breeding pair)

Last but not lest I have 9 leos 4 males and 5 female: Morphs are 2 male and 2 female normal, 2 male albino snow macs, 1 female carrot tail and 1 female pattenless.


----------



## phil2

gavgav04 said:


> I can't remember off the top of my head but I'm sure the nutritional values of locust are better than those of the average cricket. So yes they are, but always try to keep the diet varied.


I do but shes so fussy! Haha


----------



## J0anne2403

*New Leo Owner*

Hey All, 

New Leo owner here, I already have the pleasure of having a 5yr old Beardie, two adult corn snakes (mum and dad) and a baby corn from of theirs (1wk old new hatchling) that I call a shoestring :flrt: in my keep and now I have the pleasure of a beautiful Leo also. I have admired Leo's from a far for sometime and finally fell head over heels :flrt: for this little one that I saw from a hatchling in my local Rep store, kept going back n forth and watching it grow, had a cuddle a few times and finally caved in and brought it home. 
I am told its too young to sex, born only in May this year, I have looked up how to sex them visually but wonder at what age its possible to see clearly what it is?
Also in my haste to get it home I forgot to ask the shop to write down what morph etc it was so I was hoping someone here could help with that please or I'll have to go back and get the details I didn't get lol, so I am adding a pic or two below of my new baby.

Thx in advance of any help/advice, I am sure I'll have lots of questions in the next few months or so, be patient with me plz


----------



## NB Royals

Looks normal high yellow. 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdan110

J0anne2403 said:


> Hey All,
> 
> New Leo owner here, I already have the pleasure of having a 5yr old Beardie, two adult corn snakes (mum and dad) and a baby corn from of theirs (1wk old new hatchling) that I call a shoestring :flrt: in my keep and now I have the pleasure of a beautiful Leo also. I have admired Leo's from a far for sometime and finally fell head over heels :flrt: for this little one that I saw from a hatchling in my local Rep store, kept going back n forth and watching it grow, had a cuddle a few times and finally caved in and brought it home.
> I am told its too young to sex, born only in May this year, I have looked up how to sex them visually but wonder at what age its possible to see clearly what it is?
> Also in my haste to get it home I forgot to ask the shop to write down what morph etc it was so I was hoping someone here could help with that please or I'll have to go back and get the details I didn't get lol, so I am adding a pic or two below of my new baby.
> 
> Thx in advance of any help/advice, I am sure I'll have lots of questions in the next few months or so, be patient with me plz
> 
> image
> 
> image


First things first if thats your set up ditch the calci sand


----------



## J0anne2403

bigdan110 said:


> First things first if thats your set up ditch the calci sand


yep thats my setup, bought the Calci sand in the rep shop I bought the baby from, along with some moss, baby crix and mealworms, plz advise why you think this?


----------



## J0anne2403

NB Royals said:


> Looks normal high yellow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk



Many thanks


----------



## bigdan110

J0anne2403 said:


> yep thats my setup, bought the Calci sand in the rep shop I bought the baby from, along with some moss, baby crix and mealworms, plz advise why you think this?


Juvenile gecko's are messy feeders and will accidentally ingest parts of particulate substrates. Calci sand can not be digested and can cause impaction a partial or complete block in the stomach. geckos will also eat calci sand if they are not getting enough nutrients from dusting even though they cannot digest it they still try to get the calcium. as a general guide to new keeper's its recommended that the use of particulate substrates should be avoided untill 6 months to a year old


----------



## J0anne2403

bigdan110 said:


> Juvenile gecko's are messy feeders and will accidentally ingest parts of particulate substrates. Calci sand can not be digested and can cause impaction a partial or complete block in the stomach. geckos will also eat calci sand if they are not getting enough nutrients from dusting even though they cannot digest it they still try to get the calcium. as a general guide to new keeper's its recommended that the use of particulate substrates should be avoided untill 6 months to a year old


Thank you, I will take the sand out tomorrow, what do you advise as a substrate until its older plz? 

How old will I be able to tell what sex it is too plz? 

oh one last thing plz, I was watching alot of YT videos, learning about them, some advise calcium with D3 some say without, which is best? 

ty for your help, really do appreciate it :notworthy:


----------



## GavinMc

J0anne2403 said:


> Thank you, I will take the sand out tomorrow, what do you advise as a substrate until its older plz?
> 
> How old will I be able to tell what sex it is too plz?
> 
> oh one last thing plz, I was watching alot of YT videos, learning about them, some advise calcium with D3 some say without, which is best?
> 
> ty for your help, really do appreciate it :notworthy:


At the moment a layer or two or kitchen roll would be good. For something good to look at I would recommend roofing slates.

I would say from about 6 months old.

You are best leaving a dish of calcium in the vivarium at all times, for this do not use anything other than pure calcium. You also need to dust every feeding of live food, this is easiest with Repashy Calcium Plus which has all needed minerals and vitamins and should be used on all feeds. Or you could use pure calcium 4 or 5 days a week with a vitamin powder like Nutrobal being used the other 2 or 4 days.


----------



## J0anne2403

gavgav04 said:


> At the moment a layer or two or kitchen roll would be good. For something good to look at I would recommend roofing slates.
> 
> I would say from about 6 months old.
> 
> You are best leaving a dish of calcium in the vivarium at all times, for this do not use anything other than pure calcium. You also need to dust every feeding of live food, this is easiest with Repashy Calcium Plus which has all needed minerals and vitamins and should be used on all feeds. Or you could use pure calcium 4 or 5 days a week with a vitamin powder like Nutrobal being used the other 2 or 4 days.


Thank you so much, I will sort all that tomorrow, well, no... later on after sunrise lol, appreciate your help, I know about impaction with beardies but she gave me the substrate for the leo in the rep shop so I stupidly presumed leos didnt have these issues or she would have said... doh!


----------



## GavinMc

J0anne2403 said:


> Thank you so much, I will sort all that tomorrow, well, no... later on after sunrise lol, appreciate your help, I know about impaction with beardies but she gave me the substrate for the leo in the rep shop so I stupidly presumed leos didnt have these issues or she would have said... doh!


If you want to use sand I would advise using play sand, like the stuff for kids' sand pits from Argos and the likes. Specialist reptile sands are fine as well but they are ridiculously over priced. I would just avoid using calci sands. I don't have much experience with the stuff but I very much doubt it is as safe as companies try to make out.

Edit: I would avoid using any loose substrate until you know that your gecko is doing everything it should and most importantly - it is an accurate hunter.


----------



## newbie13

*New leo questions*

I am about to get a new leo and have already bought most of the supplies. I bought ground English Walnut Shells as the substrate. Its probably going to be temporary I just bought it because it was cheap. Any suggestions on a natural looking substrate that wont cause impaction? Also, what time should I feed the leopard gecko? I know they are nocturnal and should be fed around the time they are most active.:hmm::hmm:


----------



## Liamwilko

I feed mine on a night. I don't even see her to be honest she is always in her moist hide during day. I'm using reptile carpet at the minute (not the one with looped pile) and with all decor in it looks ok


----------



## bigdan110

newbie13 said:


> I am about to get a new leo and have already bought most of the supplies. I bought ground English Walnut Shells as the substrate. Its probably going to be temporary I just bought it because it was cheap. Any suggestions on a natural looking substrate that wont cause impaction? Also, what time should I feed the leopard gecko? I know they are nocturnal and should be fed around the time they are most active.:hmm::hmm:


The closest thing to a natural habitat would probably be excavator clay tho its expensive and impractical at times


----------



## Artisan

New W&Y Eclipse gang are coming along a treat 



This girls in shed



The little fella


----------



## Toothlessthegecko2001

Artisan said:


> New W&Y Eclipse gang are coming along a treat
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20140715_163138_zpszadrhwj1.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> This girls in shed
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20140715_162910_zpsup2fuwre.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> The little fella
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20140715_163511_zps7qrb0jn3.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/20140715_163600_zpsj82kcz0z.jpg]image[/URL]


What morph is the little fella? As Toothless has got grey stripes, grey and black tail with some orange thrown in! He could be a anyway, here's pictures of my best friend!








"WHAT IS THIS THING YOU HAVE PUT DOWN? I MUST ATTACK IT"








"WAT ARE YOU DOING, HOOMAN?"








"I SHOULD TOTALLY BE GETTING FAMOUS. I HAZ A FIGURE"


----------



## Artisan

Toothlessthegecko2001 said:


> What morph is the little fella? As Toothless has got grey stripes, grey and black tail with some orange thrown in! He could be a anyway, here's pictures of my best friend! image
> "WHAT IS THIS THING YOU HAVE PUT DOWN? I MUST ATTACK IT"
> image
> "WAT ARE YOU DOING, HOOMAN?"
> image
> "I SHOULD TOTALLY BE GETTING FAMOUS. I HAZ A FIGURE"


He's a W&Y snake eyed Eclipse, only a babba.


----------



## NB Royals

I bought this male as a W/Y raptor I'm just unsure if he is W/Y he is more washed out than my normal raptor but I haven't seen any more W/Y raptors to compare him too let me no what you guys think.

Sorry about the heavy pic
Thanks Bryan 



















Compared to my normal raptor



















Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Darksoul996

Some of my leos  First Zeus my male sunglow raptor het eclipse:



Persephone. My Female DB:


And last but not least Zara. She was bought as a blood X G Project but as a bit of a newbie to leo morphs I was hoping someone could confirm this or give me way of finding out what she is.


----------



## NB Royals

Found this little one when I got in today. Parents were phantom x w/y raptor




















Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothlessthegecko2001

NB Royals said:


> Found this little one when I got in today. Parents were phantom x w/y raptor
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


Cute!


----------



## NB Royals

This might sound a silly question but here I go. I just wondered if tug snow tremper would have solid eyes or would there be eclipse in there aswell? Not sure if they are black eyes or red as its just a hatchling just look really different compared to a snow tremper might look a bit different after its first shed but its eyes just got me thinking because I have a mac snow tremper and it hasn't got solid eyes.

Thanks Bryan


----------



## Big Red One

NB Royals said:


> This might sound a silly question but here I go. I just wondered if tug snow tremper would have solid eyes or would there be eclipse in there aswell? Not sure if they are black eyes or red as its just a hatchling just look really different compared to a snow tremper might look a bit different after its first shed but its eyes just got me thinking because I have a mac snow tremper and it hasn't got solid eyes.
> 
> Thanks Bryan


No........


----------



## NB Royals

Iv just ha a good look at it and it has solid red eyes would that make it a snow tremper eclipse?? 

Thanks Bryan


----------



## NB Royals

Another little surprise today when got in





























Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## ArloDeer

First egg had to be binned. I was being hopeful but it was the first egg of a first clutch. I was holding onto hope, but it fully deflated yesterday. Oh well! She's got more due soon!


----------



## TWreptiles

ArloDeer said:


> First egg had to be binned. I was being hopeful but it was the first egg of a first clutch. I was holding onto hope, but it fully deflated yesterday. Oh well! She's got more due soon!


goodluck! one of my first clutch went bad but what can you do  the other one that hatched was awesome so i'm not too bummed :lol2:


----------



## phil2

Some of milo tonight
































Just wondering i have some old snake hides if i disinfect them in repti safe disinfectant and hot water could the gecko use them or would she smell the snake or i pass something on? 
Thanks


----------



## NB Royals

Went to my local rep shop today and I no the guy that owns it really well he had just got some new Leo's in and I had to get these little ones. 

First up rainwater









Another rainwater









This one was marked as G Project


















And this one was marked G Project with a big ? On lid



















Bryan 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Liamwilko

NB Royals said:


> Went to my local rep shop today and I no the guy that owns it really well he had just got some new Leo's in and I had to get these little ones.
> 
> First up rainwater
> image
> 
> Another rainwater
> image
> 
> This one was marked as G Project
> image
> 
> image
> 
> And this one was marked G Project with a big ? On lid
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> Bryan
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


I love the G projects. Is it something they bought in or something they are breeding out themselves?


----------



## DragonFish66

Looks like this thread is still going strong  I'll have to get some more up dated pics from my lot :2thumb:


----------



## ArloDeer

Well, my girlfriend suggested I get a spare RUB when I get one for the baby geckos. Why? "You might see a cute Leo at Kempton". When I said I wasn't sure if I had the money to spend on another, she went "I could always pay for it". So it looks like another leo might come home with me  I really want her to get a Leo for herself. They're my favourite lizard.


----------



## Sj1983

Hi guys, new poster here. I have one little leopard gecko so far but as we all know it's impossible to stop at one :lol2: So I'm on the hunt for my second and saw one I really liked in a store that I use regularly for live food. Just wondering if anyone could tell me what morph it is before I buy it. Thanks


----------



## leolover98

Bought this gal 4 years ago now always wondered the morph anybody know ?


----------



## NB Royals

Been to local rep shop again and had some new Leo's in so I had a look through them and ended up taking one home it was labeled as mac snow tremper but it had solid black eyes. So would that mean there was something else taking part in this one?? I thought it might have had eclipse in there but then I thought that they would be red eyes because of the albino so I'm stuck could anyone give me a clue.

Bryan


----------



## bigdan110

NB Royals said:


> Been to local rep shop again and had some new Leo's in so I had a look through them and ended up taking one home it was labeled as mac snow tremper but it had solid black eyes. So would that mean there was something else taking part in this one?? I thought it might have had eclipse in there but then I thought that they would be red eyes because of the albino so I'm stuck could anyone give me a clue.
> 
> Bryan


Potentially but its not that simple with macs as other genetics can shade the eyes given a false eclipse look to the eye. Ud be better of with photos tbh


----------



## NB Royals

Ill get a few pics then when I get home.

Bryan


----------



## bigdan110

Right getting ready to sell some babies just have one thing bugging me....
One of my hatchlings I decided to keep I had assumed to be diablo blanco. However she seems to now have some yellow showing through and now im confused. Is she be an ember or a mack paternless blazing blizzard eclipse or some variant ? Parents were mack super snow het db and patternless x mack snow het db and patternless.


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Whaddup party people?


----------



## virusoverload

So I got my first leopard gecko today. His (assuming him until I know otherwise) name is Oreo. and heres a pic of the little fiend when he poke his head out earlier tonight.









and heres his viv.


----------



## Marcia

Nice set up ^^^ :2thumb:

finally some of my 2014 hatchlings are almost up to weight and ready to for new homes, it's been a slow year


----------



## virusoverload

Thank you. I'm hoping to get a moist hide that fits in. But it's currently covered with another did cane structure


----------



## Marcia

This thread is getting a bit quiet, where is everyone?


----------



## virusoverload

Well I'm here posting about my awkward little sod


----------



## pumpkinjack

*Very happy newbie*

Hi all, I'm here for the first time.

I got my first gecko on Saturday and I'm hooked and in love!

My Mollie is a two year old leo - very pretty super hypo tangerine carrot tail. She is settling in well, comes out to see me in the evening (only when she wants though, never force her - she stands looking out of the door when she wants to come out, bless her), she ate 3 locusts from me last night and over night she poohed. How happy was I this morning to see pooh!!!

:2thumb:

Like I say, I'm hooked. Already considering another......just don't tell the other half :whip:

Tracey


----------



## virusoverload

Congrats. Now I just need mine to eat. Gonna get some crickets tomorrow see if he'll take them. However I'd rather the meal worms be the staple it's no good if he won't eat them.


----------



## pumpkinjack

Mine won't eat mealworms either. I put them in a see through tub last night to see if that would tempt her, but still no joy. Will keep trying though.


----------



## virusoverload

That's what I've done still not ate for 4 days


----------



## pumpkinjack

One thing that I realised I was probably doing was over dusting. I've now watched a couple of videos on You Tube, one was very helpful on that score - the guy used a coffee jar to do his little critters.

I tempted Mollie in the first instance with a wax worm - I know they are meant to be a treat, but just wanted her to get used to eating from me. Then last night dangled locusts in front of her as wasn't sure if she had eaten the ones that were loose the night before.....although have hunted for them whilst trying not to disturb her too much and they seem to have gone. The dangling and moving a bit worked though, and hey presto, one fed gecko and an extremely happy owner!

It's a worry though I know.....did you get him from a breeder? Sorry not looked at your details, so not sure of your gecko's details.


----------



## virusoverload

I've not put the details up yet. And I got him from a very good pet shop I know of at a garden centre near me. They have a dedicated reptile section with reptile specific staff.

I've tried dangling a meal worm in front of him. He just cowers into the nearest corner. It's I've kicked him down the stairs or something. I've only tried mealworms at. Wanted this to be his staple as it's much easier. And when I had my beardies we ended up with crickets driving us nuts chirruping if they got out.


----------



## Marcia

I hate chirping crickets. I feed my lot mealworms as a staple diet


----------



## virusoverload

Glad yours is eating em. It's been 4 days since he's eaten now. He's brand new. Had him a week. He ate the first few days. When should I start worrying?


----------



## Marcia

I've had new geckos go without food for up to 2 weeks before, I'm sure yours will eat when they're ready  Keep an eye on they're weight


----------



## virusoverload

I'll have to keep an eye on how he looks he's scared of me still and not settled in I don't think. So I think getting him out to weigh him will stress him out more


----------



## phil2

Anyone think milos belly is too big or ok, lately shes gonento eat roughly everyday. /im not feeding her tonight as she didnt poop for one or two days so until she does no food but how do you think i looked undermeath amd she looked ok and was active in herself , temps fine thermometer reads 31-34 and shes juust under one i think give or take



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marcia

She looks fine to me


----------



## phil2

Just wondering why she hasnt pooped for few days well when she did 2 or 3 days ago the wee was fine but rest was really runny? I just mean like water, not even runny poop, im keeping a eye and watching next poop when it comes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phil2

All good big poo hes some pics of her before hehe










































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marcia

She's beautiful, I love sunglows :flrt:


----------



## phil2

I know i love her too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phasmatix

*My first reptiles*

Got a couple of leopard geckos yesterday. I love them, got a mack snow and an albino (not sure what type bell/rainwater/tremper)

Trying to post pictures but don't know how. One of them keeps crawling under the reptile carpet and lying on the heat mat, is this dangerous? (temp is 33 Celsius). Also didnt realise how creepy the crickets were :L Aw well I'll get used to it . Someone tell me how to post pictures so you can see and maybe tell me what kind of albino I have.


----------



## virusoverload

well a bit of good news about my oreo. hes had a couple of meal worms tonight.

I noticed when I walked in the room he didnt leg it into the cave as quick and when i went to investigate he was watching me instead of hiding. so I tried dropping a few meal worms in front of him and he ate 3 and still looked alert. there are 5 more running round his hide that he was too slow to spot and another 12 in his dish. hopefully this is him picking up and starting to eat. on a side note I didnt dust these as I rushed to drop some infront of him. wonder if the dust put him off. might have to try a different dust if he stops eating when i dust again.


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Been trying to get Smaug back on to crickets but she won't take them. Won't take calci worms either, which means all she's eaten in the past 4 months is mealworms -.- little bitch.


----------



## Darksoul996

My little DB Persephone growing up fast.


----------



## Mr Chad

Hey people!

How is everybody? Not been on for ages.

I've not got any more leos since Sheldon died, just been stuck with the 4 - however my local shop has this little one in which is tempting.










After having leos for 18 months I've decided I'm ready for something else too, and hopefully getting a blue tongue skink tomorrow - I cant wait.


----------



## Scully

I can finally join in with this thread!! :2thumb: This is my gorgeous new leo, Data. He's approx 1 year old and I got him on Wednesday. Can anyone tell me what morph he is? If he is indeed a morph. He was sold to me as one but I was so busy inspecting his eyes/toes/tail/mouth etc in the shop that I didn't listen properly to that part.


----------



## pumpkinjack

*My Mollie*

Thought I'd share a pic of my lovely Mollie.


----------



## pumpkinjack

pumpkinjack said:


> Thought I'd share a pic of my lovely Mollie.
> 
> image


 
Can anyone see this image and why can't I get it to work properly?


----------



## pumpkinjack

Even though very new to this can answer some of that.....carrot tail, tangerine....the rest someone who doesn't have to go and get one of their books and google it will have to answer 

My Mollie who is 2 is a super hypo tangerine carrot tail....looks a lot like yours if I can get the pic to load. Any help with how you got yours loaded would be appreciated!!



Scully said:


> I can finally join in with this thread!! :2thumb: This is my gorgeous new leo, Data. He's approx 1 year old and I got him on Wednesday. Can anyone tell me what morph he is? If he is indeed a morph. He was sold to me as one but I was so busy inspecting his eyes/toes/tail/mouth etc in the shop that I didn't listen properly to that part.
> 
> image
> 
> image


----------



## Scully

pumpkinjack said:


> Even though very new to this can answer some of that.....carrot tail, tangerine....the rest someone who doesn't have to go and get one of their books and google it will have to answer
> 
> My Mollie who is 2 is a super hypo tangerine carrot tail....looks a lot like yours if I can get the pic to load. Any help with how you got yours loaded would be appreciated!!


I did wonder if he actually counted as a carrot tail because there isn't really that much orange on his tail, just a little at the base, mostly it's white with brown spots. Someone else on here has told me he's a red stripe which is cool. Hypo makes sense as all of his spots are brown not black.

The images were uploaded to my Facebook so I right clicked them, copy image URL then pasted it here between the tags [img ][/img ] but without the spaces.


----------



## Jesterone

Looks like a red stripe Scully. Not a tangerine and unfortunately I wouldn't class it as carrot tail. But he's a really good looking gecko


----------



## GavinMc

pumpkinjack said:


> Can anyone see this image and why can't I get it to work properly?


No. Are you trying to upload it straight from your computer's files? If so you need to upload it to a media hosting website - photobucket, flickr, facebook or something similar. You then copy the image url; go to insert photo; paste the url and then it should work. If you have done all that then I have no clue.


Gavin.


----------



## pumpkinjack

That makes sense....will do that now. Thank you


----------



## pumpkinjack

I'm a newbie....what can I say! But agree, very nice gecko 




Jesterone said:


> Looks like a red stripe Scully. Not a tangerine and unfortunately I wouldn't class it as carrot tail. But he's a really good looking gecko


----------



## pumpkinjack

*Mollie*

Lets give it another go

Mollie


----------



## phil2

Some of milo yesterday 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Does anyone know whether there's any legal stuff you have to have sorted out before you can breed leos in the UK?


----------



## retrobangs

*I'm back*

Hi all,

It's been a really long time. Hello to all the people who have joined since I was last on. How on earth is everyone??

I have many updates : I've moved hence my disappearing act. I still have three Leo's. I am desperate for another but there's still much to do before I can even go there. I didn't keep the blog however I kept my facebook page. I am also part of a wicked group on fb which is a lot happier and friendly than some others. I shall be doing more vivarium DIY towards end of the year, once my house is all decorated and unpacked. Also I rescued a cat lol so four animals in total.


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Sad to see this thread die


----------



## Dov

long time no speak guys, been busy breeding the geckos and hatching eggs and watching the babies grow. all together i had 31 eggs hatched and have managed to rehome all babies. was tough like and went through a lot of bugs and calcium and there was tonnes of cleaning.


----------



## BabyStacey

Can anyone tell me what morph this is please? I bought him for £10! 

Thanks 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/members/babystacey-albums-geckos-picture216957-img-6718.jpg


----------



## Big Red One

BabyStacey said:


> Can anyone tell me what morph this is please? I bought him for £10!
> 
> Thanks
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/members/babystacey-albums-geckos-picture216957-img-6718.jpg
> 
> image


Tangerine enigma


----------



## Honey1

*Heat mat advice*

Hi all, I posted this in the habitat section and got some decent responses I just want to know what most of you guys use and you'd views please....

I am getting a 2ft viv for a Leo and will be getting a 11"x11" habistat heat mat but I'm just wondering if I should get the 12w standard one or the 25w high power one? By looking at the high power one i have seen that in some places it says it's not to be used on the bottom of the viv as it gets too hot but it will be statted. I was advised by my local rep shop to go for the high power one but not sure that's the right advice and if I can use the standard one to get the same heat then will go for that. Please can someone give me their advice on which one will be best? Thanks


----------



## retrobangs

Sorry for the delay - this thread used to be alive with chat and it has completely died. I'm hoping to get this one or another alive again. 

I'm sure you've had all the help you need but I will answer anyways. I used the standard power one in my vivariums and had no issues so far  I ue habistat mats and stats in wooden vivariums. I cant speak for everyone but most hobbyists/breeders I know use standard. 



Honey1 said:


> Hi all, I posted this in the habitat section and got some decent responses I just want to know what most of you guys use and you'd views please....
> 
> I am getting a 2ft viv for a Leo and will be getting a 11"x11" habistat heat mat but I'm just wondering if I should get the 12w standard one or the 25w high power one? By looking at the high power one i have seen that in some places it says it's not to be used on the bottom of the viv as it gets too hot but it will be statted. I was advised by my local rep shop to go for the high power one but not sure that's the right advice and if I can use the standard one to get the same heat then will go for that. Please can someone give me their advice on which one will be best? Thanks


----------



## Gazlightning1987

Hey, just seen this thread pop up. And im currently waiting for a bit of time off work to go buy and pick up a couple of leo's  

Heres my setup:


----------



## retrobangs

SO everyone - how in the hell are you all - leo and human updates??


----------



## virusoverload

Well my last leo died I'm afraid. No matter what we did he would not eat enough to sustain himself. I've felt awful about it. My missus suggested we get another one that's a little older.

So here he his. 










My new camera shy leo. Still not got a name. Picked him up this morning.


----------



## retrobangs

Oh dear - that's awful. Sorry to hear that.

I hope your new one lives a long happy life. Ah he needs a name lol come on think... 



virusoverload said:


> Well my last leo died I'm afraid. No matter what we did he would not eat enough to sustain himself. I've felt awful about it. My missus suggested we get another one that's a little older.
> 
> So here he his.
> 
> image
> 
> My new camera shy leo. Still not got a name. Picked him up this morning.


----------



## virusoverload

I have been thinking. My other half keeps shooting down the name ideas I keep coming up with.


----------



## retrobangs

how about a character from a film you both like - or a name with some sort of meaning 



virusoverload said:


> I have been thinking. My other half keeps shooting down the name ideas I keep coming up with.


----------



## virusoverload

I will get back to you when the little one has a name. And hopefully some more pics as he will have settled in more.


----------



## retrobangs

virusoverload said:


> I will get back to you when the little one has a name. And hopefully some more pics as he will have settled in more.



look forward to the pics


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

So I thought I would share so update pics of my clan - we recently moved and I changed jobs - hence my lack of activity. Since then I have purchased a dslr so you will notice some pics are ok and some have improved in quality. I hope to continue getting better lol. 

Leeloo

































Alura

































Chief

































We also have another new member of the family - in keeping with the theme of spots we rescued a bengal cat - she is called Zuri meaning beautiful in Swahili.


----------



## virusoverload

The stripe of spots on leeloos face is awesome and the new camera is good those last photos of chief look brilliant.


----------



## Thistles

retrobangs said:


> So I thought I would share so update pics of my clan - we recently moved and I changed jobs - hence my lack of activity. Since then I have purchased a dslr so you will notice some pics are ok and some have improved in quality. I hope to continue getting better lol.
> 
> Leeloo
> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> Alura
> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> Chief
> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> We also have another new member of the family - in keeping with the theme of spots we rescued a bengal cat - she is called Zuri meaning beautiful in Swahili.


Is the name Leeloo from the film the fifth element, by any chance? 
This is my fella
Toothless








He loves trying to kill the camera!


----------



## retrobangs

virusoverload said:


> The stripe of spots on leeloos face is awesome and the new camera is good those last photos of chief look brilliant.


Yea I always loved leeloo's markings. She looks like a croc sometimes. Thanks the camera is an xmas present I've been allowed early so I can learn to take decent pics by xmas day.


----------



## retrobangs

Thistles said:


> Is the name Leeloo from the film the fifth element, by any chance?
> This is my fella
> Toothlessimage
> He loves trying to kill the camera!
> image


Aww toothless. I love how to train your dragon. He's superb. Yea it's leeloo from fifth element


----------



## virusoverload

Well we've decided on a name. Pixel.


----------



## Thistles

retrobangs said:


> Aww toothless. I love how to train your dragon. He's superb. Yea it's leeloo from fifth element


Thanks! I have a corn snake called Hiccup as well 
I love the fifth element, Leeloo was such a badass character!


----------



## jimmer7

Hi have anyone used Lucky Reptile desert bedding. 
Is it any good ,


----------



## retrobangs

virusoverload said:


> Well we've decided on a name. Pixel.



I LOVE IT!! awesome


----------



## retrobangs

jimmer7 said:


> Hi have anyone used Lucky Reptile desert bedding.
> 
> Is it any good ,



I'm afraid not - is it bedding for moist hide or laying? For moist I use expensive kitchen paper towel (e.g. plenty) and for laying I use eco soil / coco fibre. Both are used by all my breeder and hobbyist friends - they come highly recommended.


----------



## virusoverload

Thanks. Gonna get him out tonight and try and get some photos. I'll post em when I have em.


----------



## virusoverload

Got the little twerp out. Here's some pics.


----------



## retrobangs

virusoverload said:


> imageimageimage
> 
> Got the little twerp out. Here's some pics.



Bless. He is certainly cute


----------



## virusoverload

Yeah he's very inquisitive aswell. I was talking to him while trying to get some pictures and he decided my face was a good place to investigate. He was sat on the edge of his tank just staring at my face 3 inches away


----------



## foreigner

Gonna clean my geckos terrarium tomorrow.
i don't know how old "it" is but i don't think hes that old.
But hes so hard to catch, i don't wanna stress him or scare him so i always kinda lead him into something instead of picking him up because he runs away as soon as i try to pick him up.

He gets scared 2 out of 3 times when i touch him.
He got no prob with having me around him or letting him lick me but he do not want to be picked up


----------



## Thistles

foreigner said:


> Gonna clean my geckos terrarium tomorrow.
> i don't know how old "it" is but i don't think hes that old.
> But hes so hard to catch, i don't wanna stress him or scare him so i always kinda lead him into something instead of picking him up because he runs away as soon as i try to pick him up.
> 
> He gets scared 2 out of 3 times when i touch him.
> He got no prob with having me around him or letting him lick me but he do not want to be picked up


I take my toothy out while he's in his hide, and put him in a large rub (not an actual rub) but now he loves to be held, although sometimes he's a wee skittish


----------



## foreigner

Thistles said:


> I take my toothy out while he's in his hide, and put him in a large rub (not an actual rub) but now he loves to be held, although sometimes he's a wee skittish


Picking him up when hes sleeping?

my hides are roofs with no floor so i pick up the whole hide


----------



## Gazlightning1987

Couple photos of my two girls i got yesterday: 


First female: 





Second:






Ive heard the second female could be a Turcmenicus? Anyone clarify and have info on this? 

Thanks  :no1:


----------



## Thistles

foreigner said:


> Picking him up when hes sleeping?
> 
> my hides are roofs with no floor so i pick up the whole hide


He wakes up if he hears my voice, and just sticks his head out. All of his hides have a floor, his moist hide, his coconut dome, and his gecko hide :3 he doesn't seem to care, just as long as he gets some dinner!


----------



## jimmer7

At moment using lino as substrate but not liikeing it, any other loose substrates I could use safely


----------



## virusoverload

I use lino. After losing a beardy cos of him eating the sand I don't like loose substrate. Just have wood chips in my snake tank


----------



## jimmer7

Many many years ago I used corn cob same thing happened to me,
I was thinking of something along the lines of eco earth or desert blend which is clay based so can be compact quite hard.


----------



## virusoverload

I've seen a few people use eco earth.and it is the one that has made me consider having loose


----------



## retrobangs

What aren't you liking about the lino? Maybe you need some versatility in the vivarium. My main substrate is lino - I have cream in girls and brown in boy - then on their levels I used reptile carpet to cover the shelving/ledges and in the moist hides/laying either paper towel or eco earth. Best of all worlds - looks interesting - no loose substrate where they eat, easy to clean and up top the gecks have more grip from the reptile carpet  

Few examples


----------



## Honey1

After a loooong drawn out process I have finally chosen my daughters surprise Christmas Leo!! I went to breeders and local rep shops before deciding on a juvenile male from our local shop. They had got him in the day I went in and since then has been put into his own viv until I pick him up next monday. Not sure on the morph but he is nice and bright with a few speckled stripes on his back and a lovely tail. I will post pics once he is settled in. 

I have got all the equipment so I will be spending the rest of the week building the viv and making sure the temps are all OK. The tricky bit will be positioning the viv in her room xmas eve night without her waking up!!! Just thought I would share this with you as a warning that I will undoubtedly be on here a lot in the coming weeks to ask lots of questions!!! I have done plenty of research though so hopefully I won't go over old ground too much!!!


----------



## retrobangs

Honey1 said:


> After a loooong drawn out process I have finally chosen my daughters surprise Christmas Leo!! I went to breeders and local rep shops before deciding on a juvenile male from our local shop. They had got him in the day I went in and since then has been put into his own viv until I pick him up next monday. Not sure on the morph but he is nice and bright with a few speckled stripes on his back and a lovely tail. I will post pics once he is settled in.
> 
> 
> 
> I have got all the equipment so I will be spending the rest of the week building the viv and making sure the temps are all OK. The tricky bit will be positioning the viv in her room xmas eve night without her waking up!!! Just thought I would share this with you as a warning that I will undoubtedly be on here a lot in the coming weeks to ask lots of questions!!! I have done plenty of research though so hopefully I won't go over old ground too much!!!



thats awesome - she is going to be delighted when she wakes in the morning - I'm sure everyone will be glad to help - theres also lots of helpful facebook groups if the thread doesn't pick up


----------



## Honey1

Yes thanks if all goes to plan she will be ecstatic!! I'm not on FB but have been on there (using someone elses account) to find breeders etc so I have seen some of the helpful pages. I may well sign up so I can get involved on there aswell.


----------



## jimmer7

The lino just dont work for me , it like news paper in snake vivs it does its job but does nothing for the reptile. 
I just got some desert blend which im going to place in large cat litter tray with couple of cork tubes and put that in there tank.i will be watching what they do, if all looks well will use desert blend as a main substrate


----------



## Thistles

Guys, guess what? Toothless is going to be in a issue of practical reptile keeping!!!! I entered him in it, and I got a reply saying " I'll use this in the issue after the next" this is the photo I entered


----------



## retrobangs

Thistles said:


> Guys, guess what? Toothless is going to be in a issue of practical reptile keeping!!!! I entered him in it, and I got a reply saying " I'll use this in the issue after the next" this is the photo I entered image



thats really cool


----------



## Thistles

retrobangs said:


> thats really cool


Thanks


----------



## eoj89

Thistles said:


> Thanks


Hello everyone,

going to be setting up a viv in a week or so ready to get a leo, and I was wondering whether I could use a flat stone substrate if I could get hold of some flat stones? 

They are bigger than the gecko itself so there's no risk of impaction, is this feasible?

Thanks, 

Joe.


----------



## retrobangs

eoj89 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> going to be setting up a viv in a week or so ready to get a leo, and I was wondering whether I could use a flat stone substrate if I could get hold of some flat stones?
> 
> 
> 
> They are bigger than the gecko itself so there's no risk of impaction, is this feasible?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> 
> Joe.



some people use ceramic tiles - slate etc - you want to ensure the heat transfer is enough - I cannot say more because I dont use it I'm afraid - but I know it's possible


----------



## Honey1

Hi all, I'm picking up my daughters Leo tomorrow (very excited!) so the set up is done and hot end temps are about right, if anything on the high side so I will be tinkering with that between now and tomorrow. Just one quick question..... I'm going to use kitchen towels in the moist hide, how do people put these in I.e folded how many times, torn up and how wet/damp should they be?? Sorry that's 2 questions but hope someone can let me know what they do!!


----------



## Honey1

Here is the new boy! No name as my daughter will do that once she knows she's got him!! 
He's obviously very shy and hasn't been out of his hides much but has had a wander around abit. He's not eaten yet but I guess its only day 2 so I'm thinking I may uncover him tomorrow and offer him a worm or 2. Does that sound like a good idea or am I pushing it abit 2 days in??


----------



## Honey1

Not sure what happened there hopefully this is him now. He's the one on the left in the post before!


----------



## retrobangs

Honey1 said:


> Not sure what happened there hopefully this is him now. He's the one on the left in the post before!
> 
> [URL=http://i1309.photobucket.com/albums/s637/Roblakes10/2014-12/8D463567-4859-4751-AA61-844D25F34101_zpsoxtvw57h.jpg]image[/URL]



I love the markings honey - very tangy


----------



## retrobangs

How was everyone's xmas?

We bought our new addition several days before xmas day. He is a (Mack/rain patternless) striped tangerine typhoon. His name is Bowie after David Bowie due to his pigmentation in one eye


----------



## Honey1

WOW stunning!!


----------



## retrobangs

Honey1 said:


> WOW stunning!!



Thanks. He is really placid which is wonderful as that's important to me in our pets. It's nice to be able to have that bond


----------



## Honey1

Hi all, posted this in the main section but just wondered if there any tips you guys have? My daughters Leo is settling in well I'm just worried I'm not getting enough vits (repashy) on her live food as he is not touching the calci worms which do get covered but eats the mini mealies which I can't dust properly!?

Does anyone struggle with this as I have tried putting them in a pot like I do with my morios and locusts for our beardies but no matter what I do I can't seem to cover the mini mealies for our new Leo very well atall!! Any tips are much appreciated??


----------



## Thistles

Honey1 said:


> Hi all, posted this in the main section but just wondered if there any tips you guys have? My daughters Leo is settling in well I'm just worried I'm not getting enough vits (repashy) on her live food as he is not touching the calci worms which do get covered but eats the mini mealies which I can't dust properly!?
> 
> Does anyone struggle with this as I have tried putting them in a pot like I do with my morios and locusts for our beardies but no matter what I do I can't seem to cover the mini mealies for our new Leo very well atall!! Any tips are much appreciated??


You could put the mini mealies in a tub (with a lid) and then put calci dust in and shake?!


----------



## Honey1

Yeah that's what I have been doing but they don't get coated properly! I just wondered if anyone wets them slightly or has a different way that seems to coat them so the dust stays on as it just seems to not stick to the minis??


----------



## retrobangs

Honey1 said:


> Yeah that's what I have been doing but they don't get coated properly! I just wondered if anyone wets them slightly or has a different way that seems to coat them so the dust stays on as it just seems to not stick to the minis??


I always used to worry about this - you actually need not worry. Put the repashy in the bowl with the mealworms - the gecko will naturally like this when hunting them from their bowl. If you tong feed then just do the bag shake just before feeding the worm.


----------



## Honey1

Ah great thanks! He is eating pretty well and likes the mealies. I have put them in a jam jar lid so he can see them as he is too small to see into or get the worms out of the mealworms dish I brought for him! I will use that when he's bigger. He is also licking his calcium and pooping every day (on top of the moist hide, not too annoying!!) so im happy he is eating enough. Ok so I guess I will carry on dusting them and putting some extra in the jam jar lid with the worms so he sort of self supplements with that at the same time as eating the worms?


----------



## retrobangs

Honey1 said:


> Ah great thanks! He is eating pretty well and likes the mealies. I have put them in a jam jar lid so he can see them as he is too small to see into or get the worms out of the mealworms dish I brought for him! I will use that when he's bigger. He is also licking his calcium and pooping every day (on top of the moist hide, not too annoying!!) so im happy he is eating enough. Ok so I guess I will carry on dusting them and putting some extra in the jam jar lid with the worms so he sort of self supplements with that at the same time as eating the worms?



Yea that sounds fine to me - I've had a lot of eating/dusting advice from people who've been in the hobby a while, I follow their advice and this is what I do  works for me is all I can say


----------



## Honey1

Thanks again. He's getting more confident by the day, it's funny taming with my daughter though as she keeps asking when she can pick him up and take him out etc and doesn't understand patience! I am just letting her put her hands in and allowing him to explore them at the moment. Explaining to an 8 year old that he will be around for about 15 years and this will only take a few weeks doesn't wash apparently!!!


----------



## Honey1

I read somewhere that young Leo's find it hard to see in the light until they are a certain age ( in months). Ours seems to find his food a lot better in shadows/darkness and not so much in the light. Is this an age thing, a Leo thing or something else?? Any thoughts from anyone would be helpful. Thanks


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Hi everyone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

Hey dude. Hows u. 

I'm not really sure on a definite answer honey sorry. U need to get on our facebook group.


----------



## retrobangs

Just a brief how to as requested - follow me on www.facebook.com/retrogeck for more simple vivarium diy

This is how to implement shelving in to your vivarium - minimal DIY skills required. 

*This includes me building my viv exotic from scratch - however shelving can be implemented in to existing vivariums*

Tools/Hardware required: 
-screwdriver
-electric screwdriver (not a necessity)
-hand saw
-sand paper
-sander (not a necessity)
-tape measure or ruler
-scissors 
-pencil
-shelf (you will require reptile safe varnish/paint for some woods if they're not covered - I cover with reptile carpet)
-1/2" countersunk screws
-2" corner brackets
- velcro

*if you wish to hang vines/plants to you vivarium*
-hammer
-5mm cable clips

How to...

- Firstly measure the length of shelf *this will be personal to your set up*

- Mark and saw any excess wood off *left overs can be made in to tables/mini ledges at a later date*

- Fix retile carpet to ledge or varnish/paint, *in this instance I have screwed on the carpet - when cleaning this isn't ideal for removal - I'm now using velcro to hold the carpet instead*

- Mark a straight line across the back vivarium wall where the bottom of the shelf will sit, *mine are 8inches up from the bottom*

- Mark where you want brackets to sit on both the shelf and vivarium.

- Screw brackets on to the shelf first, *make sure the corners are sitting in slightly, avoid corner overhang or the shelf won't sit flush against the vivarium wall*

- Screw the shelf via the brackets on to the back and side wall/s of the vivarium, *it's easier if the vivarium walls are attached prior to this stage to ensure everything is flush*

How to attach vines/plants to walls...

- Cut vines to lengths you like and have a play with how you'd like them to lay across the walls *I bend mine to give depth to the environment*

- Hammer vines to vivarium walls with cable clips *lay the wall on the floor whilst hammering so the wood does not crack*

---Voila - you have shelving and vines---

As you can see from all my past vivarium pictures I use an array of smaller ledges/bridges/tables/hides to lead my geckos up to their second level. In this example I have purchased a hide with its own stairs, then added playstix to create a bridge up from the hide to the shelf. In other vivariums we built tables/corner shelves to do this. 

All questions are welcome, share your pictures if you have a go or already have something similar in place and continue to get involved with the page. 

Happy DIY Herpers


















P.s - take in to consideration your gecko before adding ledges - if they have ES you may not want a high ledge - if they are clumsy etc. All mine were monitored for a while and some have several ways down to aid their impatience.


----------



## retrobangs

So far i've only used the new camera with chief - he is the most relaxed gecko and quite happy to pose whilst I learn. I'm very happy with the outcome, especially being a DSLR newbie.


----------



## Artisan

Hi guys, haven't been on here for aaaaaaages as had a really tough last 12 months. Been very quiet on the reptile front but been plodding on. Well I'm back with a bang and thought I'd show off some new additions that are arriving on saturday.

All W&Y's including a stunning female Universe. These are to go with my other 4 w&Y's and my group of galaxy, supersnow, mack eclipses and RAPTORS with a dose of fascio influence in for good measure. going to make a most awesome project that has taken me years to put together. Can't wait to see what surprises are in store over the next few years. Really excited


----------



## beckyj

So I've given in and put a deposit on my second Leo! I took ages to decide between two that I liked and now I'm thinking I'm going to get the other one as well!

I wanted to ask about baby housing. One of the geckos is only 20g, would she be better in a faunarium for now, or can she go straight in a viv?


----------



## foreigner

How much can i help my leo with her shedding?
twice in a row shes had skin left on her head/nose 
last time i took a wet cotton bud and slowly scraped it off, this time its harder to remove the skin but i will do a second try soon.

When this happens, how much "force" can i put into getting the skin off?
can i hold the skin with my fingers and let her move her head to get it off?
she uses her back feet to remove the skin herself and that seems more violent than me just holding the skin and let her slowly move her head away?


----------



## retrobangs

beckyj said:


> So I've given in and put a deposit on my second Leo! I took ages to decide between two that I liked and now I'm thinking I'm going to get the other one as well!
> 
> I wanted to ask about baby housing. One of the geckos is only 20g, would she be better in a faunarium for now, or can she go straight in a viv?



What size viv ??


----------



## retrobangs

Artisan said:


> Hi guys, haven't been on here for aaaaaaages as had a really tough last 12 months. Been very quiet on the reptile front but been plodding on. Well I'm back with a bang and thought I'd show off some new additions that are arriving on saturday.
> 
> All W&Y's including a stunning female Universe. These are to go with my other 4 w&Y's and my group of galaxy, supersnow, mack eclipses and RAPTORS with a dose of fascio influence in for good measure. going to make a most awesome project that has taken me years to put together. Can't wait to see what surprises are in store over the next few years. Really excited
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-01/IMG_55367813527767_zpshpvuk4gx.jpeg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-01/IMG_54997133229419_zpscxuybs1r.jpeg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-01/IMG_55352565751524_zpsgfmngl1r.jpeg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc380/rachyW/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-01/IMG_55362670116363_zpsnwsw6cef.jpeg]image[/URL]



I bet you'll have some keepers when you start breeding. I can't wait to see the pics. What bubbas are you hoping for the most x


----------



## beckyj

retrobangs said:


> What size viv ??


I've not bought one for the third one yet, but guessing 2 foot would be big enough at 20g?!


----------



## retrobangs

beckyj said:


> I've not bought one for the third one yet, but guessing 2 foot would be big enough at 20g?!



2ft at 20g sounds cool, I don't see why not, however if they showed signs of stress then a temp rub or something could be used. Providing eating, pooping and thermoregulating they will be fine


----------



## Sargesnake

*Raptor leo-really stupid!*

hi guys i have a raptor leopard gecko so i know hes part albino therefore his eyesight is a bit rubbish but just wanted to say that if anyone else has a raptor, its normal for the to be a bit dumber than other leos! my guy will have not eaten for a couple days and then a cricket will be right under his chin and he still looks into space like a blonde looking at a juice carton because it says concentrate


----------



## retrobangs

It may be a good idea to come on to a group or something and ask a few of the ,ore experienced keepers. As far as I was aware albinos were slightly more light sensitive but did not have poor eyesight and no dumbness as a particular trait. However I may be wrong and it would help to seek some proper advice. Maybe he isn't hungry at the time. Mine ignore their food like that when not hungry and then lash at it at other times. Remember leos can sometimes decide to eat less during the winter months.


----------



## retrobangs

If any of you ever fancy it share your vivarium pics to my facebook page as part of my vivarium day 2015. Each year I share as many vivariums (which you will be credited in the pic) to give people ideas, inspiration and encourage stimulation in reptile environments. www.facebook.com/retrogeck - or tell me on here I can share and I will credit your name from the forum. Although my page is called retro gecko I welcome all reptiles. The name is to show others that leopard geckos are my only true area of knowledge as they are the only reptiles I currently own. I have lots of friends in the hobby and we all come together on our groups to provide eclectic info and advice where possible


----------



## SnakeBitten

Though I would share my favourite pic of my Leo...










Whilst he looks all smiley and cute, he is a little bugger and doesn't take kindly to any kind of handling. Oh well it's his decision, I'm happy just to watch.


----------



## Milkshakey

I have a 3 year old loved and adored leopard Gekco called Milkshake I tend to use Nilaqua Hand sanitiser when I am cleaning out and handling Milkshake as it is what I use for me and the kids it's foaming so goes a long way. totally alcohol and allergen free and kills most things. It works out cheaper than some specialist ones too.


----------



## retrobangs

It's 2015 and Vivarium Day is upon us again. Vivarium day is about sharing vivariums or even rubs/racks that have been designed to create a stimulating environment for your reptiles. Whether you have added plants, levels, made themes, clay/dough hides or are extremely creative designing entire vivariums and interior. 

The aim of Vivarium day is to show everyone how much care and love we put in to our reptiles. To encourage fellow herpers to be creative and provide stimulation for their reptiles. 

This year I'd like to get as many people involved as possible!! My page may concentrate on leopard geckos - this is purely due to my knowledge falling in this area. I would not want to profess to be an expert with leos, I simply know a lot more about them (with owning four), than I do with various other reptiles. What I always ensure is to utilise fellow herpers and good friends to help advise people, or direct to groups and pages or expertise, especially in areas I have no knowledge. 

All photos will be credited to you, your facebook page, forum name or where ever the picture comes from. I only share pictures sent to me or where I have requested the owner's permission. 

Send in as many of your pictures as you like, there's no limit. 

Vivarium day will be held on Sunday 15th February - giving everyone four weeks to get snapping and sending in. 



www.facebook.com/retrogeck


----------



## retrobangs

Come on people get sending in your shots ^^^^^^


----------



## ArloDeer

Converted my boyfriend into a reptile hobbyist! grin emoticon
This little girl has been at a local pet shop for some time, she was there before christmas, and probably for a while before that. It was a fluffy bunny type pet shop, and they weren't 100% sure what they were doing there (though it does look like someone did their research). My boyfriend had fallen in love with my Leo, Marceline, and so he made the decision to get her! Though she lives with me, he's over a lot and wants to feed her whenever he's over and he's very happy with her!


----------



## retrobangs

Lovely leo - it's good when you can convert the people around you  : victory:


----------



## KingRedbeardI

So I think last time I posted here, Smaug looked like this...


















Now she's this and is just as grumpy as ever...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

She certainly has grown , bless


----------



## Pyrite

This is my little fatty Missy. She was given to me at a really bad weight of 84g and I've been working on her for quite a while now and she's now at 70g and feeding on roaches. Her original tail had also been cut 

A real sweety!


----------



## GavinMc

That is a stunning gecko Pyrite.



Gavin.


----------



## herper147

*A quick question for the more experienced keepers*

I kept leos a long time ago when I first started and bought a tank and two females from an owner who was horribly mistreating them and one died the following day. I then bought a nice female SHCT from a show and tried to introduce them in a 3ft viv, as having multiple animals housed together was the main appeal for me and their personalities really surprised me. But the new arrival who was only slightly smaller was quickly bullied and bruised and I ended up separating them and then later selling and tried several sticky geckos and never saw the appeal when I made the move to chameleons and fell in love with them, as well as the smaller geckos like stenos and knob tails.

Now having more space available and a spare viv:
45inches long
20 tall and deep

I have been thinking about trying again with leopard geckos and really like the idea of having multiple animals together as a nice centre piece viv that is as natural as possible, to sit below my 3 chameleons. But I am unsure about how its best to go about this. I know the best option would be to be an already cohabiting group but I would rather pick and choose my animals to ensure good health and looking for a variety along the lines of a normal,super hypo and a blazing blizzard. 

So now for the questions(sorry for the long windedness):

Is it still only really viable with all females?
Is it important to introduce all at the same time?
What would be a good number in that viv ensuring they all had plenty of space to hunt?
Are there any methods to help them get along? I know they all have their individual temperaments and some just are not too friendly.
Any other tips or advice on getting started with a group? I am fine on care just unsure on groups as Stenos are rarely aggressive and chams are just never ever housed together apart from the dwarfs.

Sorry again for the long winded post just want to give a bit of background to my experiences with leos.


----------



## GavinMc

herper147 said:


> Is it still only really viable with all females?
> Is it important to introduce all at the same time?
> What would be a good number in that viv ensuring they all had plenty of space to hunt?
> Are there any methods to help them get along? I know they all have their individual temperaments and some just are not too friendly.
> Any other tips or advice on getting started with a group? I am fine on care just unsure on groups as Stenos are rarely aggressive and chams are just never ever housed together apart from the dwarfs.


Just to point out before I start: I don't keep any leopard geckos together now and I don't breed them as there are far too many out the doing so( my thoughts, won't go down with everyone but I'm not here to be popular ). I have successfully kept them together in the past and I will base my answers on these points.

I would say, unless you want to be inundated with loads of young then, yes a group of females is the only way to go. But always have a spare set-up ready for each gecko and that goes for every species, even if it is just a faunarium until you can get better accommodation. 

Yes, I would put them all in the vivarium at the same time and watch over them for the first few hours. Also make sure they are all around the same size and preferably pretty young. A gecko that has led a solitary life for a few years will tolerate company less than most.

I would say the amount depends on how much space you give them( yes I noticed the dimensions at the top ), but I wouldn't think anymore than three would be appropriate. If you go for a naturalistic vivarium with clay and burrows make as many as is physically possible create many different levels and basking areas so they can all have their own space and preferred heat and UV( if it's used ) range. 

Feeding may be tricky and so getting them used to hand feeding may be beneficial.



Gavin.


----------



## herper147

Thanks for the reply Gavin, I am seriously thinking about going ahead with it just really worried about spending £150 + setup costs on leos then having to sell them on if they do not get along  

I have found a place that has all the leos I want at reasonable prices and are all born at a similar time last year. So might go down there and see what look like.


----------



## Pyrite

gavgav04 said:


> That is a stunning gecko Pyrite.
> 
> 
> 
> Gavin.


Thank you man! She's my little fatty :2thumb:


----------



## herper147

Been watching a few vids to get an understanding of genetics and some issues, and just saw a couple vids that had Blazing Blizzards and showed the geckos in a rub during the day and they were both freaking out. Running round the tub with their eyes closed and the guy said these and a few others tend to be very sensitive to the light. 

Now I know they are nocturnal but is this true that most of the albinos or morphs that contain these are sensitive to the light to the point they will refuse to open their eyes during the day? I was planning on having a nice setup with UV and basking lights during the day and then swapping to blue or red LEDs at night, but if this is not possible I might think about changing the morphs I was looking at.
Was planning on a Blazing Blizzard, Sunglow and normal.

EDIT: Here is one of the videos in question
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RK5DSoYyrcI


----------



## GavinMc

If you are worried about the geckos not getting on maybe look into other lizards that form social groups.

What an absolute prick. "They don't like too much light" but I will pull him out of his enclosure and film him for two minutes.

If you are using lighting at night I would restrict it to when you are watching the geckos only. They really need a prolonged time of darkness.

As for UV with certain morphs I would leave that to John or someone experienced with them, to answer. 



Gavin.


----------



## herper147

gavgav04 said:


> If you are worried about the geckos not getting on maybe look into other lizards that form social groups.
> 
> What an absolute prick. "They don't like too much light" but I will pull him out of his enclosure and film him for two minutes.
> 
> If you are using lighting at night I would restrict it to when you are watching the geckos only. They really need a prolonged time of darkness.
> 
> As for UV with certain morphs I would leave that to John or someone experienced with them, to answer.
> 
> 
> 
> Gavin.


Kept all the communal geckos under the sun but none seem to have the personality of leos except for maybe S.Petrii my personal favourites.
Want to give them a try I might just go ahead and get some and might just skip over a blizzard if their are genetic defects that cause their eyes to be sensitive to light.

Did think this thread was more active and was hoping for a response from a breeder that has dealt with communal housing and the genetics side of them, might just pm John and see what he says not sure who else is big into Leo genetics.


----------



## aedejack

I have two leopard geckos; a male and a female. Lately, the female hasn't been doing so well and today she's really worrying me. Just the other day her tail was average size, but now it's small and weak looking. I'm not sure how it happened. Her stomach is large and soft, but she doesn't have any eggs. I've tried doing research to see what's wrong, but I'm not too positive on anything I've seen so far. I tried feeding her waxworms earlier but she wouldn't even move or try to eat them. I've also noticed she's refraining from using her back legs. If anyone can help me out with what's wrong, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Pyrite

aedejack said:


> I have two leopard geckos; a male and a female. Lately, the female hasn't been doing so well and today she's really worrying me. Just the other day her tail was average size, but now it's small and weak looking. I'm not sure how it happened. Her stomach is large and soft, but she doesn't have any eggs. I've tried doing research to see what's wrong, but I'm not too positive on anything I've seen so far. I tried feeding her waxworms earlier but she wouldn't even move or try to eat them. I've also noticed she's refraining from using her back legs. If anyone can help me out with what's wrong, I'd appreciate it.


Refraining from using her legs is usually a sign of compaction. What have you been feeding her? Has she been pooping lately? What does it look like?

Try giving her a warm bath and stroke her sides downward very gently with your index finger. I used to this to bearded dragons to help their bowels and works every time.

From your description is also sounds like a worm. She eats but does not gain weight and her tail is getting shriveled meaning her nutrients are being sucked up by something.

If she is pooping collect some and check it at the vet for parasites.


----------



## GavinMc

aedejack said:


> I have two leopard geckos; a male and a female. Lately, the female hasn't been doing so well and today she's really worrying me. Just the other day her tail was average size, but now it's small and weak looking. I'm not sure how it happened. Her stomach is large and soft, but she doesn't have any eggs. I've tried doing research to see what's wrong, but I'm not too positive on anything I've seen so far. I tried feeding her waxworms earlier but she wouldn't even move or try to eat them. I've also noticed she's refraining from using her back legs. If anyone can help me out with what's wrong, I'd appreciate it.


It could be a whole host of things, get to a vet as soon as you can. Surely if the condition of your animal is worrying you - be it a hamster, gecko cat, dog or horse - surely the best thing to do is consult a professional.

If the tail has diminished as drastically as you have put it there is something very serious wrong with your gecko. 

Give a run down of exactly how you have your vivarium set-up and your feeding and supplementation routine and we may be able to point out things you could improve. Separate the geckos if you keep them together. 



Gavin.


----------



## foreigner

My fatty queen's diary for today:

So today i ate my own skin, everything except a tiny bit on my nose.
When daddy came home i got 2 crickets and 3 superworms (dusted!)
i wanted more but he said no, im soooo pissed off right now!

:lol2:


----------



## Manchanification

Hello all.

So I'm redoing my leo's viv at the moment with a whole new fake rock background, updated equipment etc. - generally improved setup kinda thing. 

Last time I took her to the vets for a check up, he recommended having a 'hot-spot' in the viv, in addition to the heat gradient, at around 40 degrees celsius (preferably by using a heat lamp shining onto a heat-absorbent surface).

I've personally never heard of this before anywhere, as the whole temperature gradient thing seems to be sufficient for most (I keep my warm end at 32 degrees celsius) so I was wondering if anyone else had heard of this and if there's any basis for it/ any real benefits to doing it (I don't want to spend cash on unnecessary equipment).

Also the vet, whilst not a 'specialist' with reptiles as such, does have a fair bit of experience with them and keeps them himself - which gives a bit more credit to his idea, hence I'm considering it.

Thoughts, anyone?


----------



## micacloe

Just curious of anyone can shed some light on the colour of this little girl. She was bred from two normal looking adults but constantly looks like she's in shed. No others have popped out like this!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## virusoverload

Can anyone help this little guys eye swelled up slightly yesterday. He had trouble shedding round that eye a week or 2 back and I had to help him get it off.










He can open it but half shuts it a lot and licks it every now and then.

Apart from the eye he seems himself.


----------



## Leopardgecko12

I have a Exo Terra viv, and for some random reason my gecko has started climbing up the foam background and clings into the wire mesh lid before letting go and falling to the floor. She keeps doing this and I don't how to get her to stop or why she's even doing it!


----------



## Jesterone

Leopardgecko12 said:


> I have a Exo Terra viv, and for some random reason my gecko has started climbing up the foam background and clings into the wire mesh lid before letting go and falling to the floor. She keeps doing this and I don't how to get her to stop or why she's even doing it!



Just take it out. Leo's aren't too bad at climbing they are just terrible at getting back down. Take it out and replace it with a picture background instead. Give you more floor space as well.


----------



## foreigner

My girl is so smart, i got her a small hide and told her to use it as a toilet instead of her reptile den, she used to right away!
Yesterday i gave her a larger viv, she looked around and climbed over everything, today when i came home i checked her toilet cave...POOP!
i love her for listening to me :whistling2: :flrt:


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Smaug has been on a hunger strike for about 3 weeks now. Still very active, in fact right now shes wandering around changing sleeping positions every hour or so lol, as normal. Anyone else got a leo with no appetite at the moment?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pumpkinjack

Yes I'm finding the same with Mollie. Very unlike her and have tried lots to entice her. I've been monitoring her weight and although she has lost some she is still a good weight as had been very greedy in the past.


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Happened last year too, but over christmas and janurary instead.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmer7

Hi can I use play sand and coir mix for leos substrate,


----------



## jimmer7

Hi in the end I went for slate wall tiles and used play sand just to fill joints, will post pic.


----------



## jimmer7

l]







[/URL]


----------



## Jaybird1986

Cosmos my Hypo and One eye Willy my Blizzard, Blanko Diablo (blind in one eye and missing some "eyebrow" on each side)



These little guys are so loving. My babies. <3


----------



## Jaybird1986

These beautiful babies are Cosmos my Hypo and One Eye Willy by Blizzard Blanko Diablo.

They are so loving and enjoy mummy cuddles.


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Jaybird1986 said:


> These beautiful babies are Cosmos my Hypo and One Eye Willy by Blizzard Blanko Diablo.
> 
> They are so loving and enjoy mummy cuddles.
> 
> [URL=http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n15/XxDixiePixiexX/11026131_10155217011330461_2003157617098209221_o.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n15/XxDixiePixiexX/11053217_10155303724665461_7416561682458964288_n.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n15/XxDixiePixiexX/11084255_10155303732010461_3835797107601683731_n.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n15/XxDixiePixiexX/10353264_10155303726220461_1289787840772585620_o.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n15/XxDixiePixiexX/10845763_10155219790505461_8914613916042804872_o.jpg]image[/URL]


Can I ask where you got that dish for your mealworms from? Been looking for one like that for months, all the ones I find are either too tall or too short, meaning either my leo either never sees the mealworms and therefore doesn't eat them, or the mealworms climb out


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Lifted up Smaug's poop hide last night to find an egg... She's never been with a male except perhaps before I got her, when she was in the pet shop.

I've heard it's quite common for females to produce eggs without mating, but is there anything I should do for her now? She still seems to be acting just fine, and I'm hoping now that she's laid the egg that she'll be back on her food.


----------



## GavinMc

KingRedbeardI said:


> Can I ask where you got that dish for your mealworms from? Been looking for one like that for months, all the ones I find are either too tall or too short, meaning either my leo either never sees the mealworms and therefore doesn't eat them, or the mealworms climb out


It looks like a 'Lee's Mealworm Dish'. You should be able to find them in most reptile/exotic shops and many online. I should have a few lying around that I don't use so if you were happy paying postage you can have one/them. 



KingRedbeardI said:


> Lifted up Smaug's poop hide last night to find an egg... She's never been with a male except perhaps before I got her, when she was in the pet shop.
> 
> I've heard it's quite common for females to produce eggs without mating, but is there anything I should do for her now? She still seems to be acting just fine, and I'm hoping now that she's laid the egg that she'll be back on her food.


If you are not using a loose substrate, either in a 'moist hide' or the vivarium itself, then it would be a good idea doing so. Even just a 'lay box' in the corner of the viv. It would prevent any stress if it was to produce anymore.



Gavin.


----------



## KrissMoore

Anyone taking any rainwaters to Donny, please pm me pics, details and where your table is :2thumb:


----------



## Jaybird1986

Got mine from my local pet shop in Chesterfield. Buts
Done a quick search for you. Here you go -http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/KOMODO-REPTILE-GECKO-MEALWORM-WAXWORM-SUPERWORM-WORMS-FOOD-WATER-DISH-NEW-/271137312121?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item3f210b0d79

Really good little bowls.


----------



## HOTTOASTcass

Hi , is there any quality breeders of leopard geckos in the UK , Essex areas. 

Looking for hatchlings 
Specifically I'm after a jungle mack snow! 
I'm not after the cheapest or the most expensive 
Just have my specifics 
Also interested in albinos 
Pm me


----------



## Middleton Mouse

Has anyone tried Repashy's grub pie with leos? 

I have a wee guy we've had for ten years and we bought some grub pie to try it out and he loves it. I've also noticed that he doesn't seem to be having as much bother shedding as he used to so am wondering if it's maybe helping him stay more hydrated (he always hated his moist hide and I've never seen the begger drink from his dish either). 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Jq3IHIBOz4


----------



## Artisan

Middleton Mouse said:


> Has anyone tried Repashy's grub pie with leos?
> 
> I have a wee guy we've had for ten years and we bought some grub pie to try it out and he loves it. I've also noticed that he doesn't seem to be having as much bother shedding as he used to so am wondering if it's maybe helping him stay more hydrated (he always hated his moist hide and I've never seen the begger drink from his dish either).
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Jq3IHIBOz4


All my geckos - Leachie/Leaftail/Leos/Cresties/Gargoyles/Chahoua/Vipers seem to LOVE it! I'm also going to try it on my Giant day gecko and Satanic leaf tails when i get them and the tiny Bauer's cham geckos when they get a bit bigger. I wouldn't recommend feeding it as a staple, more of a treat or once a week/fortnight... but they certainly seem to can't get enough of it once they've had some. Really handy to have in also in case you run out of livefood or have delayed deliveries in colder weather. At least this is something to fall back on.
I have loads of fellow keeper friends who are also raving about it as they have had great results on lots of various species too : victory:


----------



## GavinMc

Do you both hand feed it to your Leos or do you just leave it in a bowl as you would with CGD? I watched the video, and couldn't get over how anyone could support Falkirk, but surely hand feeding every time would get a bit tiresome. Especially when you have numerous animals. 

Certainly not a staple, as Artisan has said, but it could play a large part in the diet. Still feeding livefoods is most certainly needed for enrichment if not for nutrition. I haven't looked into the product and probably wont' but to me these products always seem a tad pointless and very expensive. I certainly hope it doesn't become the CGD for insectivores. By that I mean people buying things like Leos, Vipers and Stenos whilst hating the thought of live insects in their house and then solely relying on this. I can certainly see it having a place in the hobby but I'm still skeptical.


As for the possible hydration issues you have with your Leos, Middleton, have you tried spraying down part of the vivarium in the mornings? I do this for my desert/arid species and they do make use of it. 



Gavin.


----------



## Artisan

I feed on tongs but it can become very time consuming if you have a large collection. This is another reason I personally feed every 2 weeks as you can spend a few hours tong feeding several pieces to near 50 geckos :gasp:

It does go a long way though. I have a large tub and you use 1 spoon of the powder to 2 or 3 parts water.

I do hope it's not going to be a total meal replacement and I can't really see it happening Tbh Gav : victory:


----------



## GavinMc

Artisan said:


> I feed on tongs but it can become very time consuming if you have a large collection. This is another reason I personally feed every 2 weeks as you can spend a few hours tong feeding several pieces to near 50 geckos :gasp:


The other thing that I can see being a problem is trying to get geckos started on it. I have many insectivores and I think it would take longer to get them used to fact that this awful looking jelly thing is food. Many won't accept feeders from tongs and even less will accept dead prey. Obviously things like Cresties, Gargs and Day Geckos will take to it easier.

I suppose the good thing for yourself, and others like you, offering it once every fortnight is that you could have some sort of rota feeding it to a few geckos each night. Instead of spending a few hours going round them all on one night.



Artisan said:


> I do hope it's not going to be a total meal replacement and I can't really see it happening Tbh Gav : victory:


You have more faith in humanity than I do then. Only recently we had a nutter, on here, that thought feeding crickets to his/her Bearded Dragon was murder. It's people like that that may think things like this can completely replace live insects. As I have said it's not just about nutrition but enrichment too. 


It's an interesting subject and something I will probably read up on to see what claims Repashy make about it but not something I will entertain. 



Gavin.


----------



## Middleton Mouse

I only have the one leo and crestie so hand-feeding isn't really an issue. 

I have tried spraying part of the viv but I've never actually seen him go to that side when it's damp. When I've been desperate in the past I've had to remove him from the viv and place him in a "moist box" and leave him in til the old skin had softened up enough for it to come off. 

Think I might have a go at creating a bioactive set up for him. 

Good thing about the grub pie is you can make up however much you want.


----------



## Artisan

gavgav04 said:


> The other thing that I can see being a problem is trying to get geckos started on it. I have many insectivores and I think it would take longer to get them used to fact that this awful looking jelly thing is food. Many won't accept feeders from tongs and even less will accept dead prey. Obviously things like Cresties, Gargs and Day Geckos will take to it easier.
> 
> I suppose the good thing for yourself, and others like you, offering it once every fortnight is that you could have some sort of rota feeding it to a few geckos each night. Instead of spending a few hours going round them all on one night.
> 
> 
> 
> You have more faith in humanity than I do then. Only recently we had a nutter, on here, that thought feeding crickets to his/her Bearded Dragon was murder. It's people like that that may think things like this can completely replace live insects. As I have said it's not just about nutrition but enrichment too.
> 
> 
> It's an interesting subject and something I will probably read up on to see what claims Repashy make about it but not something I will entertain.
> 
> 
> 
> Gavin.


Sometimes i think i DO have a little too much faith in humanity  :lol2: But i do think it's worth a go on species that will take it.... even if it's just to keep as a stand by for emergencies when/if you run out or have a delayed delivery/or your total breeding colonies goes kaboom for whatever reason.


----------



## joshhammond

heyup guys and girls! im back! not been on RFUK for SO long!


nice to see this thread still going strong


----------



## Lippyfreak

*skin tag?*

https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10153568501419789&id=618904788&set=o.304761169213&source=48 sorry don't know how to send pics so tech savvy I still use a blackberry


----------



## GavinMc

Lippyfreak said:


> https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10153568501419789&id=618904788&set=o.304761169213&source=48 sorry don't know how to send pics so tech savvy I still use a blackberry


I've never seen anything like that. They have small pockets in the armpit where that is growing from and that is often said to be the calcium sacs but that is more like a spur growing out. I can't think what that could be.



Gavin.


----------



## ayrshire bob

Hi guys and gals. I need some advice please. My Leo has had issues with the last 2 sheds, the 2nd last one he didn't eat and the shed was left lying in the viv. This one he hasn't eaten either and has had a bad shed, still has some on his back and some on his feet. Been like that for 2 days. I will give him a "gecko sauna" to try help with getting excess shed off but should I be worried about anything else? Had him 2 years and always shed fine. He is eating fine. Hot end 33c moist hide in centre of viv, half on half off the heat. Has a uv light too. Nothing has changed recently so don't think environment is the issue but obviously not ruling anything out. Thanks in advance. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ayrshire bob

Some pics might help



























Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leopardgecko12

How old is your leo in this photograph? 

Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


----------



## ayrshire bob

He's 3 years old. Pic taken earlier today 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leopardgecko12

He's a lovely gecko  I just thought that older geckos don't tend to eat their skin, a friend of mine has a gecko that's 12, he doesn't eat all of his. But yours is still quite young

Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


----------



## ayrshire bob

I didn't know that. Thanks. Feel a wee bit better knowing that. He's been out a lot more on the warm side recently too. Not sure if that's just the end of brumation or he's cold, but temps haven't changed :s

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ayrshire bob

There's a better pic of him  

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leopardgecko12

He may just not feel like eating it. My gecko is 2yrs olf and she tends not to eat it all. I accasionally find little bits lying around

Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


----------



## Leopardgecko12

If he's not got all of it off, making his environment damp can help moisten and loosen the skin which may help in getting it off

Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


----------



## ayrshire bob

Yea I have soaked his most hide, and plan to give him a gecko sauna and use a wee cotton bud to get the tricky bits 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## smokingbarrels

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content





























Heres my Leo tango thought I'd add it onto here


----------



## hello1105

My very happy gecko

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingRedbeardI

Been a long time since I posted. Just a few pics I took of Smaug today whilst cleaning her viv out. Ignore the captions, took them on Snapchat


----------



## AnimusDivinus

curious if anyone can tell me, but how intelligent are geckos exactly?.. they seem similarly sized, shaped, but more importantly i notice they hunt and kill in a very similar fashion to some salamanders... are these salamanders i speak of more evolved than i give them credit for or are geckos a bit primitive in their intelligence compared to other reptiles?


----------



## ayrshire bob

Does anyone have pics of a bioactive Leo viv? I am planning to go that way myself but would like to see some layouts and pick up some tips first if possible. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## snakeystu

Tinkerbell (my daughter named her). Super Tangelo.

Jack of all trades, master of none.


----------



## ayrshire bob

snakeystu said:


> image
> 
> Tinkerbell (my daughter named her). Super Tangelo.
> 
> Jack of all trades, master of none.


She's a beaut! Reminds me of Bubbles, similar markings but not as orange. Beautiful wee thing! Congrats! 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leopardgecko12

My Leo Izzy. She's about two and a half, but she's doing really well. 
Don't normally post things like this but...


Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


----------



## drhooke

Hi all! Pretty new to the forum (lurking for research for a couple of years!), new to reptiles and new to leopard geckos. Just got my first yesterday, a beautiful super snow male from Cold Blooded Reptiles in Essex. I think we've decided to call him Bowie. 

He hasn't even been in the house for two whole days, but I am completely in love and can't wait to learn so much more about this little dude!


----------



## Leopardgecko12

I'm really concerned about my Leo's right eye. Its not swollen, but it seems watery which I thought was a bit strange. More watery than her left. Its also smaller than her left eye and her eye lid seems bigger. She's acting normal but in comparison to her other eye I'm worried. I don't think there's anything stuck in there and she's acting normal. 
Please if anyone has any ideas of what it might be or if its anything I need to be worried about I would be eternally grateful. 

Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


----------



## Gecko7even

My little guy my daughter has dubbed Dice he was sold as a mack snow is that right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gecko7even

Leopardgecko12 said:


> image
> image
> 
> I'm really concerned about my Leo's right eye. Its not swollen, but it seems watery which I thought was a bit strange. More watery than her left. Its also smaller than her left eye and her eye lid seems bigger. She's acting normal but in comparison to her other eye I'm worried. I don't think there's anything stuck in there and she's acting normal.
> Please if anyone has any ideas of what it might be or if its anything I need to be worried about I would be eternally grateful.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


Wish I could help you but I'm new to leopard geckos hope she's ok 
Hopefully someone will be able to advise you soon 
All the best




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leopardgecko12

thanks

Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


----------



## retrobangs

I'm thinking of holding my annual Vivarium/Rub day on Sunday 28th August on my Facebook page Retro Gecko

This involves everyone who owns a reptile/s and wants to participate. The only other criteria is that the reptiles has more than a "minimal requirements" set up. (This is not to suggest they do not flourish in these, however this day is to inspire others creativity).

The idea is to send in your wonderful enclosure pictures, with as much (or little) detail as you like about:

The resident (all reptiles welcome, exotics too)
Items inside (both decorative items and functional such as how heat is supplied)
DIY involved
DIY how to of items you made (if this applies)
Also you and your page if you have one.

You can send as many pictures of as many enclosures as you like, as long as you own them. Feel free to include a picture of the reptile who lives in each 

When the posts are shared on the day each of your photos will be shared with a credit to you and all the information you have provided, including any links.

These will then all go into a Vivarium Day 2016 Album on this page
The aim is to encourage people to provide their reptiles a stimulating and healthy environment fit for their needs, which the reptile can enjoy and flourish in. It gives you a chance to show off you reptiles and their homes, advertise your page, gain new creative ideas from other posts and inspire others in the reptile community.

This will be the third year I've run this on Facebook. If you would like to, feel free to nosy at the last 2 year's albums.

You can send me the photos by messaging me on this page - www.facebook.com/retrogeck - any problems contacting me ping me a message on the wall or comment below


----------



## sanam

Hello! I'm new to the forums and I was wondering if anyone could help me ID my Leo? He's around 3 months old.


----------

